# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Ritregim i historisë së Islamit dhe muslimanëve

## ArtanMasa

Kush dhe si e shkroi historinë e Islamit? 

Hyrje

Ky është një tregim i ri për Islamin. Është tregimi i një lëvizjeje, që u themelua nga i Dërguari i Zotit, Muhammedi, në Mekken e vitit 610 pas Krishtit dhe që u përsos me përkrahjen e kushëririt, bashkëpunëtorit dhe pasardhësit të tij, Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, në vitin 632, në Medine. Ky tregim përfshin një periudhë prej nëntëdhjetë vjetësh, që fillon me lindjen e Muhammedit në vitin 570 në Mekke dhe mbaron në vitin 661, në Kufe, me vrasjen e pasardhësit të tij, Ali ibn Ebu Talibit.

Histori të panumërta të Islamit janë shkruar në të kaluarën dhe do të vazhdojnë të shkruhen në vijim. Përparimi spektakular i Islamit në dimensionin misionar, renesansa muslimane pas shekujsh të përgjumur, shfaqja e naftës si një faktor i ri në politikën botërore të këtij shekulli por para se të gjithash, suksesi i Revolucionit Islamik në Iran, po bëhën katalizatorë të një interesimi të ri për Islamin. Me këtë, shumë libra vazhdojnë të shkruhen, qoftë nga ana e muslimanëve qoftë nga ajo e jomuslimanëve.

Në këtë kohë, kur udhëheqësit e botës së krishterë po punojnë qetësisht për ta realizuar ëndrrën e kahmotshme të një uniteti të Krishterimit, edhe muslimanët në mënyrë nostalgjike kthehen prapa në histori drejt atij shteti të parë islam, tek i cili ekzistonte një unitet i tillë. Megjithatë, duhet theksuar se Islami ishte monolitik dhe i bashkuar vetëm gjatë jetës së Profetit Muhammed (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi pasardhësit e tij). Fill pas vdekjes së tij, u shfaqën plasaritjet e para në "trupin" e Islamit dhe ndjekësit e tij, u rradhitën në dy taborre të ndryshme. Në këtë ndarje, një pjesë e madhe e ndjekësve të tij u rradhitën në njërën anë dhe familja e tij në anën tjetër. Derisa anëtarët e familjes së tij mereshin me punën e varrimit, disa nga shokët e tij ishin të zënë me "zgjedhjen" e një udhëheqësi të ri që do t`ia zinte vendin. Në intervalin kohor mes vdekjes dhe varrimit të tij, ky grup u mblodh në vendin e quajtur Sakife në Medine dhe zgjodhi një person nga mesi i tyre si udhëheqës të shoqërisë islame. Pas kësaj, ata erdhën përpara familjes të të Dërguarit me një akt të kryer. Dhe për fat të keq, ky rast la gjurmë të përjetshme në historinë e muslimanëve.

Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi pasardhësit e tij), i takonte fisit Hashim. Pas vdekjes së tij në vitin 632, kushëriri, dhëndri dhe trashëgimtari i tij, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, e zëvendësoi si kryetar të fisit të Hashimitëve. Shumë nga shokët e Profetit, kishin ushqyer një urrejtje të fshehtë ndaj Aliut. Ata nuk e shfaqnin dot këtë kundërshtim gjatë jetës së Profetit por në çastin që i morrën në duar frerët e pushtetit, bënë ç`mos që të mos e lejonin atë të kalonte në krye të shtetit islam. Në këtë mënyrë, familja e Muhammedit, u pengua jo vetëm nga pasardhësia e drejtpërdrejtë e tij por edhe nga të gjitha postet e rëndësishme politike në qeveritë e ndryshme që do ta ndiqnin njëra-tjetrën.

Dashamirët, ndjekësit dhe përkrahësit e familjes së Muhammedit, historikisht janë quajtur "shia (ose shiitë)" ndërsa dashamirët, ndjekësit dhe përkrahësit e shokëve të Profetit, gjegjësisht të grupit që arriti ta marrë në dorë pushtetin, janë quajtur "sunni (ose sunnitë)". Kështu do të identifikohen këto dy grupe edhe në këtë vepër. Historiani i famshëm musliman me origjinë indiane, M. Shibli, thotë se gati të gjithë librat e historisë janë shkruar nga historianët sunnitë. Kjo lë të kuptohet se dijetarët shiitë nuk e kanë shkruar historinë islame. Përse?

Ata nuk kanë shkruar histori për një shkak shumë të thjeshtë: të gjithë kalifët, sulltanët dhe mbretërit që sunduan në botën islame ishin sunnitë. Një shiit nuk mund të botonte një intepretim të historisë që do të dallonte nga interpretimi zyrtar dhe në anën tjetër, nuk donte t`i shërbente një procesi, që për të s`ishte veçse ritrajtësim i të vërtetës. Andaj dijetarët shiitë nuk u morën me shkrimin e veprave të historisë. Për këtë arsye, ishte pikërisht versioni "zyrtar" i historisë së hershme të Islamit, që u pranua gjerësisht dhe që fitoi miratim në qarqet e ndryshme. Është më se e logjikshme për qeveritë e shekujve të parë të Islamit, që ta botonin vetëm "tregimin" që përshtatej me politikën e tyre. Dhe në këtë drejtim, nëse mendonin se ishte e nevojshme të heshtej e vërteta ose të heshtej ana tjetër e tregimit, është më se e logjikshme që ta bënin këtë.

Nuk ka asgjë të çuditshme, befasuese ose të papritur në sjelljen e historianëve sunnitë. Gjëja më e logjikshme për ta, ishte dhe vazhdon të jetë përkrahja e legjitimitetit të ngjarjeve që ndodhën në Sakife, ku një grup i shokëve të Profetit, me një lëvizje strategjike, i mori në duar frerët e sundimit të Arabisë. Mirëpo ajo që është befasuese dhe tejet e çuditshme, është fakti se historianët perëndimorë dmth. orientalistët, i kanë gëlltitur si të vërteta hyjnore, të gjitha gjërat që historianët "oborrtarë" të Islamit u kanë servuar si "fakte". Orientalistët duhej të kishin qenë objektivë dhe të paanshëm sepse në fund të fundit, rezultati i një problemi historik në të kaluarën islame, nuk ka asnjë pasojë në shoqëritë e tyre. Mirëpo edhe përkundër kësaj, veprat e një pjese të madhe prej tyre, nuk pasqyrojnë faktet por interpretimet dhe propagandat e grupit që ishte në fuqi. Në këtë kontekst, veprat e tyre ishin vetëm imitime të "frymëzuara" nga ajo që do të mund të quhej "qarqet udhëheqëse" të muslimanëve.

Veprimtaria e orientalistëve mund të ketë një vlerë shkencore vetëm nëse ata e dëgjojnë fjalën e historianit të madh të Spanjës muslimane,
Dr. J. A. Conde-n. Ai thotë:

"Është një fatkeqësi e historisë njerëzore fakti se edhe ndodhitë më të rëndësishme historike, rrjedhin nga burime krejtësisht të dyshimta, të shkruara nga pala fitimtare. Ndryshimet brenda perandorive, revolucionet më të mëdha dhe rrëzimi i shumë dinastive nuk bëjnë dallim në këtë drejtim. Për shembull, janë pikërisht romakët ata që e shkruan lavdinë e tyre. Po kështu, edhe rivaliteti dhe luftërat e tyre të përgjakshme me Kartagjenën janë përcjellur deri tek ne nëpërmjet vetë romakëve ose në rastin më të mirë, nëpërmjet ndonjë greku, i cili e ka trajtuar çështjen e njejtë por ka qenë i paguar dhe i varur nga perandoria romake dhe si i tillë, ka shkruar gjithmonë në favor të saj. Për shembull, Scipio, gjenerali romak që e mposhti Hanibalin, na shfaqet si heroi i përsosur. A s`mund të jetë kjo vallë, për arsyen se historia e jetës së Scipio-s ishte shkruar nga adhuruesit dhe lëvduesit e tij?

Nuk ka dyshim se Hanibali fisnik nuk mund të duket ndryshe veçse i madh dhe i lavdishëm, qoftë kjo edhe në kronikat e armiqve të tij. Por sikur urrejtja dhe agresiviteti romak të mos urdhëronte djegjen e analeve fenikase të historisë, ky gjeneral i madh, me siguri do të dukej shumë më ndryshe se një barbar i pamëshirshëm, siç është përshkruar nga Titus Livius-i (historian romak). Një gjykim i shëndoshë dhe i drejtë i historisë na ndalon ta kënaqim veten vetëm me dëshmitë e njërës anë. Një gjë e tillë kërkon që t`i krahasojmë rrëfimet e të dyja palëve me një paanshmëri të kujdesshme dhe t`i hulumtojmë me qëllimin e vetëm të zbulimit të të vërtetës" ("Historia e sundimit arab në Spanjë", vëll.1, fq. 1)

Nuk mund assesi të mohohet fakti se shumë orientalistë kanë dhënë kontribute të paçmueshme në studimin, njohjen dhe të kuptuarit e Islamit. Falë veprimtarisë së tyre, shumë thesare të çmuara të historisë, artit dhe letërsisë islame i kanë shpëtuar harresës dhe janë mbrojtur. Po të mos ishin përpjekjet e tyre, mbase shumë prej këtyre thesareve sot do të ishin të humbura përgjithmonë. Në mesin e orientalistëve ka shumë të tillë që në nivel të jashtëzakonshëm i kuptojnë detajet e studimeve islame dhe që kanë njohuri enciklopedike mbi këtë fe. Ata kanë lexuar dhe studiuar një sasi të madhe njohurish mbi Islamin dhe pastaj i kanë përmbledhur, organizuar dhe botuar këto njohuri për të nxjerrë në pah vepra tejet mjeshtërore dhe analiza kritike. Ka madje të tillë që ia kanë kushtuar gjithë jetën e tyre Islamit dhe të cilëve bota islame u detyrohet një respekt të thellë.

Por edhe përkundër kësaj dashurie dhe këtij entuziazmi për diturinë, ajo që  mund të shihet është se kur studiuesit perëndimorë e interpretojnë Islamin dhe historinë e tij, diçka nuk shkon si duhet. Është e pabesueshme se si shumë prej tyre janë të paaftë të depërtojnë përtej atij versioni të zakonshëm dhe stereotipik të ngjarjeve, për të arritur deri tek faktet e ndryshuara qëllimisht dhe deri tek disa realitete shumë të rëndësishme. Disa prej tyre shpesh nuk arrijnë ta shohin as atë që është më se e qartë.

Më sipër i përcollëm principet e domosdoshme për të shkruar një histori të paanshme dhe shkencore, sipas asaj që thotë Dr. Conde, i cili është vetë një orientalist i shquar. Principi i gjykimit të paanshëm të historisë nga ana e specialistëve mbështetet vetëm në arsyen e shëndoshë dhe në këtë rreth nuk ka nevojë për asgjë mistike. Por edhe përkundër kësaj, shumë nga orientalistët, me një vullnet idiotik, e kanë pranuar rrëfimin e ngjarjeve pas vdekjes së Muhammedit, pikërisht ashtu siç është përcjellur nga grupi i cili arriti ta siguronte pushtetin. Një shembull shumë i famshëm i këtij fenomeni, është pranimi si një fakt historik i rrëfimit se Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit, vdiq pa caktuar ndonjë pasardhës dhe se këtë vendim ua la ndjekësve të tij dhe shoqërisë muslimane.

Me aq sa di unë, asnjë nga orientalistët nuk është ndalur për një çast të vetëm të hulumtojë në është e saktë ose e mundur që Muhammedi t`i lërë muslimanët pa një udhëheqës, duke i detyruar ata që të gjejnë një të tillë nëpërmjet një lufte të pamëshirshme për pushtet, ku gjithkush mund ta provonte fatin e tij. Duke i ikur këtij hulumtimi të mundimshëm, orientalistët u pajtuan me historianët sunnitë në lidhje me faktin se Muhammedi, Profeti i Islamit, nuk la pas ndonjë testament në lidhje me pasardhësinë e tij. Rrjedhimisht, ajo që ngjau në Sakife, u pranua si e drejtë, e arsyeshme dhe në interes të shoqërisë muslimane (ummetit). Kjo tendencë "pro-sakifeane" e orientalistëve, i ka çuar drejt një qorrsokaku, në të cilin nuk gjejnë dot përgjigje për disa pyetje fundamentale në lidhje me historinë e Islamit dhe njësoj si historianët sunnitë, e gjejnë veten të zënë në një rrjetë paradoksesh dhe kontradiktash.

Shumë historianë sunnitë dhe shumë nga orientalistët kanë bërë një përpjekje të qëllimshme për ta minimizuar rëndësinë e pozitës së Ali ibn Ebu Talibit në historinë e Islamit. Ata kanë të drejtë t`i kenë idetë dhe supozimet e tyre, qofshin këto edhe të paargumentuara me fakte. Por unë, në përshkrimin e historisë së Islamit, jam përpjekur të vë theks pikërisht mbi faktet. Duke vepruar kështu, kam shpresuar se vetë faktet do të gjykonin. Ngase faktet janë "gjykues" të paanshëm, besoj se mund të mbështetemi në to, për ta barashpeshuar vlerësimin e rolit të protagonistëve të ndryshëm në historinë e hershme të Islamit. Faktet i kam zgjedhur me kujdes dhe i kam rradhitur si "xhevahirë në një qafore", që të mund të përcjillja sa më shumë prej tyre përnjëherë.

Për fat të keq, historia nuk ka një "gjyq suprem" që do të mund të sillte vendime. Ajo ka vetëm shkrues, që nuk janë përherë të pagabueshëm. Mirëpo edhe përkundër kësaj, besoj se historia mund të krijojë një "gjyq suprem" të sajin, pikërisht në logjikën e fakteve. Kam edhe një arsye tjetër shumë pragmatike për t`u mbështetur mbi faktet. Për shkrimin e historisë së hershme të Islamit, ka tre burime kryesore: Kur`ani (libri i shpallur i Islamit), Hadithet (veprat dhe thëniet që i mveshen Muhammedit dhe që trasnmetohen nga një varg rrëfyesish) dhe shënimet e historianëve arabë. Nga këto tre burime, Kur`ani njihet dhe pranohet nga të gjithë muslimanët si një libër hyjnor. Secili musliman që e sfidon këtë autoritet të Kur`anit, mbetet jashtë kornizave të besimit. Por përderisa ky autoritet i Kur`anit, parë nga këndvështrimi musliman, është i paprekshëm, vargjet e tij janë subjekte të intepretimeve që shpesh ndryshojnë nga njëri-tjetri dhe kundërshtohen mes veti. Për këtë arsye nuk ekziston një koncensus në lidhje me interpretimin e tyre. Edhe hadithet vuajnë nga një hendikep i hapur. Origjina e shumë prej tyre është e dyshimtë, ndonse ekzistojnë edhe të tilla që pranohen si të sakta nga sunnitët dhe nga shiitët njëkohësisht. Për arsyet e sipërpërmendura, kam qenë i kujdesshëm që t`i përcjell vetëm ato vargje të Kur`anit dhe vetëm ato hadithe (thënie të Profetit), interpretimi i të cilëve në sunnizëm dhe në shiizëm dallon shumë pak. Për dallim prej këtyre, faktet historike i takojnë një fushe, në të cilën nuk ka shumë hapësirë për mospajtime.

Shumë shpesh, kam përcjellur pjesë nga veprat e historianëve klasikë dhe modernë, në lidhje me një temë të caktuar. Këtë e kam bërë, për t`i prezantuar lexuesit disa këndvështrime të ndryshme mbi çështjen në fjalë ose disa interpretime të saj. Një ngjarje e njejtë, e parë nga këndvështrime të ndryshme, u duket ndryshe vëzhguesve të saj dhe si e tillë, është subjekt i interpretimeve që dallojnë nga njëri-tjetri. Shpresojmë se edhe lexuesi do të pajtohet me këtë përpjekje timen, në të cilën disa historianë do ta rrëfejnë historinë e njejtë. Motoja ime në rishkrimin e fakteve më jetike të historisë islame ka qenë:

"T`i lëmë mjeshtërit ta bëjnë punën e tyre!"

Një tjetër arsye e përcjelljes së mendimit të historianëve të ndryshëm, ka qenë furnizimi i tezave të mia me argumente, në mënyrë që lexuesi të mund t`u drejtohet burimeve të tjera që mund t`i duken më të sigurta. Kërkon shumë guxim ta hulumtosh të panjohurën por edhe më tepër kur duhet ta vësh në pyetje atë që është e njohur tashmë. Shumë nga të ashtuquajturat "fakte të njohura" të historisë së hershme të Islamit, nuk janë veçse supozime ose më saktë dëshira "romantike" të cilat nëpërmjet përsëritjes së vazhdueshme brez pas brezi, e kanë fituar imazhin, ose akoma më keq, statusin e "kushteve të besimit". Kur të hulumtohen supozimet e shumë muslimanëve, të cilat pranohen si "fakte" historike, mund të shihet se ata nuk u rezistojnë dot analizave të kujdesshme dhe kritike. Andaj vetë lexuesi mund të vendosë, në do të vazhdojë t`i besojë këto "fakte" ose do t`i pranojë të vërtetat, një pjesë e të cilave mund t`i duken shumë të hidhura dhe brutale. Ka gjithmonë njerëz që i tremben të vërtetës sepse e vërteta i kërcënon iluzionet e tyre, mitet e tyre të dashura dhe idetë që i kanë patur. Me kalimin e kohës, njeriu bëhet aq i lidhur për to, sa i duket më e rehatshme dhe më e sigurt të jetojë me këta iluzione duke qëndruar përherë larg "sulmeve" të të vërtetës. Për këta njerëz, e vërteta është sinonim i pasigurisë ndonse vetëm e vërteta është ajo që mund t`i sjellë siguri të mirëfilltë njeriut. E vërteta duhet të mbahet gjallë me çdo kusht nga të gjithë njerëzit dhe në veçanti nga historianët. Ajo duhet të pranohet edhe kur e dëmton një mik dhe i bën dobi armikut. Besnikëria primare e një historiani duhet të jetë ajo ndaj të vërtetës dhe asgjë nuk duhet ta largojë prej saj.


Lufta e ideve dhe përballja e mendimeve të ndryshme bëhet akoma më interesante kur subjekti i hulumtimit bartet nga konceptet filozofike dhe doktrinat abstrakte politike drejt personaliteve më kyçe të temave në fjalë. Historisë i jepet jetë pikërisht me portretizimin e personazheve dhe një ngjyrim i duhur vetëm nëpërmjet personaliteteve të cilët i sjellin në jetë këto ngjarje ose ushtrojnë ndikim mbi to. Ata e mbathin historinë me elementin njerëzor dhe me dozën e dramatizmit.

Mund ta definoni historinë si një rastësi, si një shkakshmëri të pashmangshme, si shtypje të një determinizmi ekonomik, si vepër të liderëve të mëdhenj, si rezultat i forcave që s`i kupton njeri ose si aspirata kolektive e një populli. Çfarëdo që të jetë historia, vetë arabët e shohin dhe e interpretojnë historinë e tyre, duke u bazuar para se të gjithash, në bëmat personale. Dhe mbase kanë të drejtë. Në fund të fundit, si çdo lëmi tjetër, edhe historia krijohet nga ata që veprojnë në kornizat e saj. Ajo nuk përbëhet nga ndërveprimi i forcave të ndryshme të verbra por nga ndërveprimet e vetë qenieve njerëzore. Konfliktet e historisë nuk janë konflikte mes filozofisë, ekonomisë ose sociologjisë por janë mes vetë njerëzve. Madje edhe në rastet më sociologjike të saj, historia nuk mund ta anashkalojë faktorin njerëzor. Si e tillë, historia e njëzet e tre viteve të para të Islamit, ku përfshihet misioni i të Dërguarit të Zotit, përveç veprimtarisë së tij, u krijua në pjesën më të madhe edhe nga veprimtaria e ndihmësit të tij, Ali ibn Ebu Talibit. Këtë e dëshmon qartë historia. Një dëshmi kjo, që shumë historianë janë përpjekur ta mbajnë fshehur. Qëllimi im ka qenë pikërisht tërheqja e vëmendjes së lexuesit drejt kësaj dëshmie.

Edhe përkundër kësaj baraspeshe të prishur të historiografisë të kaluar dhe të sotme perëndimore mbi Islamin, ekziston shpresa se historianët e ardhmërisë do t`i korigjojnë gabimet dhe dështimet e historianëve pararendës. E gjitha që duhet të bëjnë, është të mos i pranojnë symbyllur të gjitha ato interpretime dhe përfundime që janë bërë klishé të historisë islame dhe ta rizbulojnë vetë të vërtetën nëpërmjet analizimit dhe hulumtimit të dëshmive. 

Në hyrjen e vëllimit të parë të veprës "Historia e Islamit" të botuar nga shtypi universitar i Kembrixhit (Cambridge university press), në vitin 1970,

P.M. Holt, shkruan:

"Studimi i historisë së Islamit po zhvillohet dhe shumë nga faktet e konsideruara të sigurta nga historiografia e vjetër perëndimore (që ishin shpesh mendime dhe interpretime të historianëve tradicionalë muslimanë) janë bërë të pavlefshme. Vetëm nëpërmjet një studimi gradual dhe të hollësishëm mund të arrihet një kuptim më i saktë i të kaluarës..."


Faktet e "sigurta" të historiografisë së vjetër perëndirmore, që ishin pasqyrim i interpretimit të historianëve tradicionalë muslimanë, akoma jetojnë. Të shpresojmë se një ditë do të zhduken dhe do të arrihet një e kuptuar më e saktë e të kaluarës.

Përpjekja për ta interpretuar historinë e Islamit dhe në veçanti historinë e shekullit të parë të tij, është si të hapërosh në një fushë të minuar. Është një fushë e mbushur me kontradikta, me fjalime urrejtjeje dhe polemika, të cilës njeriu duhet t`i afrohet me kujdesin më të madh. Por edhe pëkundër kësaj, intepretimi i ngjarjeve mbetet një element themelor i të kuptuarit të historisë. Pa intepretim, historia bëhet një morri informatash të pakoordinuara dhe një katalog i ngjarjeve "të vdekura" dhe datave të ndërlidhura me njëra-tjetrën. Por këto ngjarje "të vdekura" prej kohësh, kthehen në jetë kur pasojat lidhen me shkakun dhe kur krijohet një rrjedhshmëri mes fakteve. Një fakt i lidhur me faktet e tjera mund të ketë një rëndësi historike. Por po ky fakt, i analizuar ndarazi, mund të jetë krejt i pakuptimtë.

Madje edhe Relativiteti i Ajnshtajnit do të thotë ta kuptosh universin si një lidhje mes faktorëve dhe jo si një mori ngjarjesh të ndara. Siç u përmend edhe më sipër, ka një mal me libra mbi Islamin por shumë prej tyre janë interpretime stereotipe të tregimit në lidhje me lindjen dhe rritjen e tij, ashtu siç janë përcjellur deri tek autori nëpërmjet historianëve "oborrtarë" të qeverisë që lindi në Sakife dhe të qeverive që e ndoqën atë, si ajo e Damaskut (dinastia umajjade) dhe e Bagdadit (dinastia abbaside). Por tregimi i Islamit ka edhe një fytyrë tjetër.

Një princip i drejtësisë antike romake ishte principi "audi alteram partem" (dëgjoje edhe palën tjetër!). Veprimtaria e planifikuar njerëzore, e quajtur "politikë", është e mbushur me tragjedi të mëdha dhe trishtuese, të cilat kanë patur pasoja në jetën e gjithkujt në këtë planet. Pa dyshim, shumë prej tyre do t`u shmangej njerëzimi sikur të ndiqej principi i sipërpërmendur.

Ky princip i të dëgjuarit të të dyja palëve të përfshira në një proces, është pjesë e sistemit ligjor të shumicës së shteteve, por në veçanti të Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe Evropës perëndimore. Thomas Jefferson (presidenti i tretë i SHBA-ve), vetëm sa e parafrazonte këtë princip, pa të cilin s`mund të ketë drejtësi, kur tha: "Për hir të Zotit, t`i dëgjojmë njëherë të dyja palët!"  Studiuesit amerikanë dhe evropianë të Islamit, në të shumtën e rasteve, e kanë dëgjuar vetëm njërën anë të tregimit të tij. Ky libër, është një përpjekje për ta prezantuar anën tjetër të këtij tregimi. Pikërisht me këtë qëllim po ia dorëzoj këtë libër gjykimit të lexuesve të tij.


Nga burrëria q`u trembet të vërtetave
Nga përtacia e kënaqur me t`vërtetën përgjys`
E nga mendja  që thotë se di gjithçka...
Na shpëto o Zot i t`Vërtetës!


1. Gjeografia e Arabisë

Është një shprehi e historianëve që ta fillojnë historinë e një vendi me përshkrimin e pozitës së tij gjeografike. Kjo bëhet pjesërisht për faktin se drama e historisë luhet në "teatrin" e prapavijës së saj gjeografike dhe pjesërisht për arsyen  që në gjeopolitikë njihet si "determinizëm gjeografik". Është fakt se jo vetëm institutet por edhe relievi, klima dhe shumë kushte të tjera bashkohen për të krijuar një ndikim të përhershëm mbi gjeneratat dhe për ta formësuar karakterin e individëve dhe të popujve. Dhe është pikërisht karakteri, ai që pastaj i jep formë historisë së një populli.

Gadishulli Arabik është djepi i Islamit, i cili "lindi" në të, u rrit brenda kufijve të tij dhe ishte tashmë "i pjekur" kur i tejkaloi këta kufij. Ishin pikërisht qytetet e Mekkes dhe Medines në gadishullin arab, ku u zhvillua dhe u "ngjiz" identiteti klasik islam. Për këtë arsye, një përshkrim i shkurtër i Arabisë është i nevojshëm për ta kuptuar rrjedhën e historisë së kësaj toke. Arabia, si çdo rajon tjetër në botë, ka patur një ndikim të madh në formësimin e njerëzve që kanë jetuar brenda saj ose që kanë kaluar një kohë të caktuar në të. Ka një reliev aspak të volitshëm dhe ka qenë gjithmonë një sfidë e vështirë mbijetese për njeriun, deri në zbulimin e naftës. Mbijetesa e njeriut ka qenë gjithmonë e varur me aftësinë e tij për t`iu përshtatur këtij relievi të ashpër.

Por përkundër përshtypjes së përgjithshme tek njerëzit, Arabia nuk është thjesht një shkretëtirë përplot rërë. Në relievin e saj ka shumë forma të ndryshme, prej të cilave është karakteristike rëra e nxehtë, malet me ngjyrë të zbehtë vjollce, kanjonet e mprehta, majat groteske me një qiell të kuqërremtë në prapavijë, shkëmbinjtë e brishtë, rrafshinat e pafundme, masat shkëmbore me forma të ndryshme gjeometrike, kodrinat e rërës që ndryshojnë vend pa ndalur, oazat, mirazhet e liqeneve dhe kopshtet e rralla.

Ndonse pjesa më e madhe e territorit të saj është e shkretë, Arabia ka shumë pjesë që janë të bukura dhe tërheqëse. Këto zona kanë një bukuri ritmike si ajo e rërës e cila njësoj si dallgët e detit, është në lëvizje të vazhdueshme. Kjo bukuri është akoma më e kalueshme se bukuria e fjollave të borës dhe më e shkurtër se peisazhi i një dëborë që sapo ka rënë. Masivet e rërës shtrihen përgjatë gjithë horizontit duke krijuar një botë heshtjeje dhe zbrazëtie. Shkëlqimi i diellit reflektohet në rërë dhe era krijon forma sureale dhe "futuriste", të cilat humbasin pas disa çastesh. Në këtë mënyrë, era pa ndalur krijon, shkatërron dhe rikrijon bukuri në këtë peisazh. Një bukuri, e cila në heshtjen e saj lind në erën e shkretëtirës dhe zhduket pa rënë në sy. Në këtë masiv rëre, peisazhi ndryshon vazhdimisht, duke marrë forma të reja dhe fantastike dhe duke "lëvizur" nga një vend në tjetrin. Rëra mund të mblidhet në kodrina të mëdha që mund të arrijnë edhe 150 metra lartësi nga sipërfaqja. Në varësi nga drejtimi dhe fuqia e erës, kodrinat marrin forma të ndryshme, si forma spektakulare e gjysëmhënës, rrëzat paralele ose masivet në formë piramidash, që shpesh quhen male të rërës. Por nëse shkretëtira ka shumë fytyra, ajo ka edhe shumë "disponime" të ndryshme, shumë prej të cilave janë krejt të paparashikueshme. Për një çast mund të duket krejt e qetë dhe në një harmoni mashtruese dhe në momentin tjetër, të kthehet në një krijesë të ligë, dashakeqe dhe të pabesë sa një oqeani i trazuar. Karavane të tërë njerëzish, devesh dhe kuajsh janë zhdukur në rërën e ligë dhe të uritur të shkretëtirës.

Në stuhitë që mund të zgjasin edhe me ditë të tëra, dielli, hëna, yjet dhe e gjithë vija e horizontit mbulohet nga stuhia e rërës, e cila krijon hije sureale mbi sipërfaqen e shkretëtirës. Gjatë verës, shkretëtira bëhet përbërje e dy elementeve: nxehtësisë dhe rërës. Ndonjëherë një stuhi rëre ndiqet nga reshje të shkurta, si pasojë e të cilave krijohet një "ylber i dyfishtë", me një ylber të plotë dhe një tjetër më të vogël brenda tij. Kështu, në një bashkëjetesë të çuditshme, përshtaten tmerri dhe bukuria në ciklin jetësor të shkretëtirës.

Por shkretëtira mbetet përgjithonë e heshtur, djallëzore, e pamëshirshme, e ndaluar dhe e pafundme në atë madhështi dhe vetmi të saj. Disa besojnë se shkretëtira e ka "mistikën" e saj, e cila ndikon thellë tek njeriu. Ishte pikërisht kjo, prapavija në të cilën arabët, bijtë e shkretëtirës, e jetuan jetën e tyre. Arabia është gadishulli më i madh në botë mirëpo për arabët ajo mbetet "Xheziretu`l Arab" (ishulli i Arabisë), gjë që nuk është edhe aq e gabuar, në një kuptim më të gjerë. E kufizuar në lindje nga Gjiri Persik, në jug nga Deti Arab dhe në perëndim nga Deti i Kuq, edhe kufiri i saj verior përbëhet nga një "det rënor": ai i Shkretëtirës Siriane.

Gadishulli është në formë të një katërkëndëshi me një sipërfaqe që kaplon 1,2 milion milja katrore (pak më pak se 2 milionë km2). Vija që zgjatet përgjatë bregut të Detit të Kuq, nga Gjiri i Akaba-s në veri e deri tek ngushtica "Bab el Mendeb" (në përkthim:"Porta e lotëve") në jug, është 1200 milja (rreth 1931 km) e gjatë. Përafërisht po kaq e gjatë është edhe distanca mes Bab el Mendeb-it në perëndim dhe Ras el Had-it, që është pika më lindore a gadishullit.

Përnga relievi, Arabia është një ultësirë e cila ka një lartësi mbidetare që vjen duke u bërë më e madhe teksa lëviz nga lindja drejt perëndimit. Përveç Jemenit dhe luginave mes vargmaleve perëndimore, i gjithë gadishulli është kryesisht i mbuluar nga rëra e shkretëtirës ose nga shkëmbinj të shkretë dhe të thatë. Ndarja politike e gadishullit arabik (në vitin 1992) është, si vijon:



1.	Mbretëria e Arabisë Saudite

2.	Republika e Jemenit

3.	Sulltanati i Omanit

4.	Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe

5.	Shteti i Katarit

6.	Shteti i Bahrejnit

7.	Shteti i Kuvajtit

Në vijim, do të japim nga një përshkrim të shkurtër të këtyre njësive politike:

1. Mbretëria e Arabisë Saudite: shtrihen në një sipërfaqe prej 850,000 miljash katrore (mbi 1,3 milion km2). Ka rreth 10 milionë banorë dhe kryeqyteti i saj është Rijadi. Dy provincat e Mbretërisë, të cilat kanë dalje në det janë Hixhazi dhe Asiri në bregun e Detit të Kuq. Ultësira e ngushtë bregdetare e Tihama-s shtrihet paralelisht me Detin e Kuq.

Qytetet "binjake" të Mekkes dhe Medines gjenden në krahinën e Hixhazit. Për këtë arsye, Hixhazi është toka e shenjtë e Islamit. Përfshin një sipërfaqe prejt 135,000 miljash katrore (rreth 217,261 km2 ). Qytete dhe vendbanime të tjera brenda Hixhazit janë Xheddah, që është edhe porti detar i provincës së Mekkes dhe në të njejtën kohë qendra më e madhe ekonomike e vendit; Jenbu el Behr (ose shkurt "Jenbu"), porti detar i provincës së Medines; Taifi, një qytet në kodrinat që gjenden në juglindje të Mekkes dhe në të njejtën kohë, kryeqyteti veror i mbretërisë. Vlen të përmenden edhe Hajberi, Tebuku dhe Tajma.

"Krijimi" i Islamit u përsos në krahinën e Hixhazit dhe historia e lindjes dhe rritjes së kësaj feje është e lidhur ngushtë me këtë zonë, e cila është edhe kryeqendra e botës islame. Provinca e Asirit, në jugperëndim të vendit, menjëherë pranë kufirit me Jemenin, është një zonë relativisht pjellore, e cila me malet e Asirit, që arrijnë lartësi deri në 3000 metra dhe me reshje të bollshme, mundëson zhvillim të bujqësisë. Qyteti i Abhar-it dhe qendra e rëndësishme bujqësore e Xhizanit gjenden pikërisht në provincën e Asirit.

Nexhd-i është një krahinë qendrore e Arabisë me një lartësi mesatare prej rreth 900 metrash mbi nivelin e detit. Cilësi dominuese e topografisë së kësaj zone janë zonat malore të quajtura "Tuvajk". Kryeqyteti i mbretërisë, Rijadi, ndodhet në krahinën Nexhd, ku gjenden edhe dy oazat e quajtura Burajda dhe Hajil.


Provinca lindore e mbretërisë saudite, e quajtur "El-Hasa", ka dalje në Gjirin Persik. E gjithë nafta dhe gazi natyror i Mbretërisë së Arabisë Saudite buron nga kjo provincë. Në të gjenden gjithashtu edhe oazat Hofuf dhe Katif. Qendra kryesore ekonomike e zonës është qyteti El Khobar dhe porti detar Dammam. Qytete të tjera më rëndësi janë Dhahran-i dhe Ras Tanura. "Rub`al Khali" (në përkthim: "Krahina e zbrazur") në jug të vendit është zona më e madhe e mbuluar me rërë në botë dhe mbulon një sipërfaqe prej 250, 000 miljash katrore (650, 000 km2). Mes arabëve ajo njihet thjesht si "Al Ramal" (në përkthim: "Zallina"). Është një shkretëtirë thuajse e vdekur dhe njëra nga zonat më të izoluara dhe të shkreta në planet.

Shkretëtira e dytë sipas madhësisë është "En Nufud", që gjendet në veri të vendit dhe që përfshin një sipërfaqe prej 30, 000 miljash katrore (48280 km2).

2. Republika e Jemenit: gjendet në jugperëndim të gadishullit arabik, me një popullsi prej 11 milionë banorësh dhe një sipërfaqe që përfshin 190,000 milja katrore (rreth 305,000 km2). Është shteti i vetëm i gadishullit, në të cilin ka monsune, gjë që e bën Jemenin zonën më pjellore dhe më të banuar në gadishullin arabik. Zona "En Nebi Shoaib" gjendet në Jemen dhe arrin një lartësi mbidetare prej 3764 metrash. San`a është kryqyteti i Jemenit dhe qyteti më i madh në këtë shtet. Ajo gjendet në një rrafshnaltë, në lartësi prej 2194 metrash mbi nivelin e detit dhe është e njohur për klimën e saj të shëndetshme. Qendra më e madhe ekonomike është qyteti i Aden-it. Mokka, Hodajda, Taiz-i dhe Mukalla janë qytetet e tjera me rëndësi. Sajuni dhe Shibami janë qytete të njohur për rrokaqiejt e tyre modernë.

3. Sulltanati i Omanit: shtrihet në këndin juglindor të gadishullit dhe përbëhet nga provincat e quajtura Oman dhe Dhofar. Ka një popullsi prej një milion banorësh dhe një sipërfaqe prej 90,000 miljash katrore (rreth 150,000 km2). Kryeqyteti është Muskat-i kurse qyteti më i madh është Matra.

4. Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe: përbëhen nga emiratet: Abu Dabi, Dubai, Axhman, Sharxhah, Fuxhairah, Ras el Khaimah dhe Umm el Kuivejn. Të gjitha së bashku shtrihen në një sipërfaqe prej 32,000 miljash katrore (rreth 51,500 km 2) dhe kanë një popullsi që numëron rreth 500 mijë banorë. Kryeqyteti i Emirateve të Bashkuara është Abu Dabi, i cili është njëherit edhe qyteti më i madh dhe më i rëndësishëm në këtë shtet.

5. Shteti i Katarit: ka një sipërfaqe prej 4250 miljash katrore (6839 km2) dhe një popullsi prej 200,000 banorësh. Kryeqytet është Doha. Katari është shteti me numrin më të vogël të popullsisë në mesin e vendeve arabe.


6. Shteti i Bahrejnit: përbëhet nga 30 ishuj, me një sipërfaqe totale prej 240 miljash katrore (386.2 km2) dhe një popullsi që numëron 300,000 banorë. Kryeqyteti Manama gjendet në ishullin e Bahrejnit kurse qyteti Muharrak është qyteti i dytë përnga madhësia.

8. Shteti i Kuvajtit: shtrihet në një sipërfaqe prej 6200 miljash katrore dhe ka një popullsi prej 1,5 milion banorësh. Kryeqytet është Qyteti i Kuvajtit (Kuwait City).

Klima

Ndonse brezi i klimës tropikale e përfshin pjesën qendrore të gadishullit, Arabia nuk ka klimë tropikale. Verat janë të gjata dhe shumë të nxehta, me temperatura, që në shumë vende arrijnë deri në 55 gradë Celzius. Dimrat janë të ftohtë dhe të shkurtër. Reshjet e shiut janë të pakta, me një mesatare prej 101,6 milimetrash në vit. Sidoqoftë, krahinat jugperëndimore të gadishullit pranojnë reshje më të dendura, që arrijnë deri në 500 milimetra në vit.

Bimësia

Është kryesisht e rrallë për shkak të mungesës së reshjeve dhe për arsye të sasisë së madhe të kripës në përbërjen e dheut. Pemët e larta janë të rralla por kaçubet mund të shihen shpesh. Të gjitha bimët janë përshtatur domosdoshmërisht me kushtet e ekzistencës në shkretëtirë. Palmet e hurmave (Phoenix dactylifera) kultivohen në zonat ku ka ujë të bollshëm. Kjo pemë është specieja më e kultivuar në të gjithë gadishullin. Frutet e kësaj peme,  hurmat, janë produkti më i rëndësishëm arab. Përveç kësaj, është i vlefshëm druri i fituar nga kjo pemë dhe disa produkte të tjera dytësore. Marena (Tamarix) dhe akacia (Acacia) mund të gjenden në shumë krahina të gadishullit. Drithërat më të rëndësishme të Arabisë janë gruri, elbi, tërshëra, misri dhe meli.

Kafeja kultivohet në Jemen dhe po në Jemen dhe në Oman, kultivohet pambuku. Mangoja është kultivuar me shumë sukses në oazat e provincës "El-Hasa" të Arabisë Saudite dhe kokosi në shtetin e Omanit. Ato që mund të konsiderohen si "pyje" të arabisë janë disa masive dëllinjash në zonat e larta të Jemenit.

Burimet natyrore

Faktori më i rëndësishëm në Arabi është pa dyshim uji. Prania ose mungesa e tij e ka formësuar në një masë të madhe historinë e kësaj toke. Banorët i tërhiqte Mekka pikërisht për shkak të burimeve të Zemzemit, të zbuluara nga Haxherja, gruaja e profetit Ibrahim dhe nëna e Ismailit. Pas bindjes se uji ishte i pranishëm në këtë zonë gjatë gjithë kohës, u ndërtua qyteti i Mekkes.


Hidrosfera e kësaj zone përbëhet nga puset, reshjet dhe ndonjëherë nga përmbytjet e papritura. Në të gjithë zonën nuk mund të gjendet as edhe një lum i vetëm përveç lumit "Haxhar" në Jemen i cili ka një gjatësi prej 60 miljash (96 km). Mirëpo edhe ky nuk është një lum i përhershëm por i tillë që mbushet vetëm kur ka reshje te mjaftueshme.

Një faktor tjetër i një rëndësie të jashtëzakonshme gjeopolitike është prania e bollshme e rezervave të naftës. Në vitin 1900 i gjithë gadishulli ishte i banuar shumë pak, i shkretë dhe shumë i varfër. Ishte njëri ndër rajonet e vetme në botë, që kishte mbetur i paprekur nga ndikimi perëndimor. Por u zbulua nafta dhe përnjëherë gjithçka ndryshoi. Arabia Saudite për herë të parë në vitin 1923 e koncesionoi një pjesë të tokës së saj dhe burimi i parë u hap në vitin 1938. Brenda disa viteve, të ardhurat vjetore nga nafta i kaluan 1 milion dollarët. Kuota prej 1 miliard dollarësh në vjet u tejkalua në vitin 1970 kurse në vitin 1980, të ardhurat prej naftës e kishin tejkaluar tashmë kufirin prej 100 miliardë dollarësh. Jeta në Arabinë Saudite dhe në mbretëritë tjera naftëprodhuese të Gjirit Persik u transformua me një shpejtësi radikale që mbase nuk është parë asnjëherë dhe askund tjetër në historinë e njerëzimit.

Pasuria e naftës e ka ndryshuar krejtësisht fytyrën e Arabisë Saudite dhe të shteteve të tjera të Gjirit. Ajo bëri të mundur që të sillej teknologjia më moderne për ta nxjerrë ujin nga thellësitë e tokës dhe për ta konvertuar ujin e detit në ujë të përshtatshëm për t`i gjelbëruar tokat e thata. Gjelbërimi i tokave të thata për t`u përdorur për bujqësi, ndikoi edhe në karakterin demografik të gadishullit. Fiset nomade gjithë më tepër po vendosen në vendbanime të caktuara ku prania e ujit është e sigurt. Përveç kësaj, teknikat më të sofistikuara po përdoren për t`i kontrolluar stuhitë e rërës dhe për ta zbutur mjedisin e pamëshirshëm shkretinor.

Kafsha më e rëndësishme në Arabi ka qenë gjithmonë deveja. Deveja arabe është me një gungë (Camelus doremedarius), për dallim nga deveja e Azisë qendrore (Camelus bactrianus) që ka mbi shpinë dy gunga. Kjo lloj deveje ka shputa të gjëra dhe të rrafshta të cilat nuk fundosen në rërë dhe si pasojë mund të udhëtojë distanca të gjata në shkretëtirë. Qumështi i devesë ishte një pjesë e rëndësishme e ushqimit të arabëve të shkretëtirës ndërsa lëkura e saj përdorej zakonisht për t`i ndërtuar çadrat e tyre. Thënë shkurt, deveja ishte një kafshë e pazëvendësueshme për mbijetesë në shkretëtirë. Por çuditërisht, deveja pothuajse është zhdukur nga hapësirat e Arabisë Saudite dhe në shtetet e Gjirit Persik.

Willim J. Polk, në librin e tij "Passing Brave" ("Të kalosh guximshëm"), të botuar në vitin 1973, nga Alfred A. Knopfi në Nju Jork, shkruan:


përpara vdekjes së tij në vitin 1960, eksploruesi i madh anglez i shkretëtirave, John Philby, parashikoi se brenda tridhjetë vjetëve, Arabia nuk do të kishte më deve. Atëbotë njerëzit qeshën me këto fjalë të tija por me sa duket, parashikimi i tij kishte qenë tepër bujar. Deveja dhe nomadët, thuase janë zhdukur që tani në Arabi. Me këtë, një epokë, që filloi përpara 3000 vjetësh me zbutjen e deveve, është duke përfunduar. Deveja ka luajtur një rol madhor në zhvillimin e civilizimit.

Makinat dizel, trenat dhe avionët i kanë zëvendësuar prej kohësh devetë dhe karavanet e tyre të gjata. Sot shumica e arabëve udhëtojnë me makina ose me avionë. Devetë dhe karavanet e tyre janë fenomene të rralla në Arabinë e sotme.

2. Arabia para Islamit

Kur shkruhet historia e Islamit, është një shprehi që të fillohet me një përshkrim të shkurtër të gjendjes politike, ekonomike, sociale dhe fetare të Arabisë në vigjilje të shpalljes së Kur`anit dhe zgjedhjes së Muhammedit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi pasardhësit e tij) si i Dërguar i Zotit. Kjo është shprehia e dytë e historianëve, pas përshkrimit të kushteve gjeografike. Edhe unë do t`i mbetem besnik kësaj tradite dhe do të bëj një përshkrim të shkurtër dhe të përgjithshëm të kushteve që mbisundonin në Arabi, në fund të shekullit të gjashtë dhe në fillim të të shtatit.

Kushtet politike

Vetia më karakteristike e jetës politikë të Arabisë së asaj kohe ishte pikërisht mungesa totale e një organizimi politik të çfarëdo forme. Në përjashtim të Jemenit në jugperëndim, asnjë pjesë tjetër e gadishullit nuk kishte patur deri atëherë ndonjë qeverisje politike. Si të tillë, arabët kurrë nuk njohën ndonjë autoritet tjetër përveç atij të prijësit të fiseve të tyre. Ky autoritet i prijësve fisnorë, mbështetej kryesisht në karakterin dhe personalitetin e tyre dhe më tepër se politik, ishte një autoritet moral.

Studiuesit modernë të historisë e kanë të vështirë ta besojnë faktin se arabët jetuan për gjenerata e gjenerata pa asnjë lloj qeverisjeje dhe sundimi. Dhe ngase nuk kishte kurrfarë qeverisjeje, nuk mund të kishte as ligj dhe rend publik. Ligji i vetëm i kësaj toke ishte mungesa e ligjeve. Në rastet kur kryheshin krime, viktimat bëheshin ligji dhe i gjykonin vetë sulmuesit e tyre. Shumë shpesh, ky sistem çonte deri në akte makabre dhune. Nëse arabët ndonjëherë dinin të përmbaheshin dhe të respektoheshin mes veti, kjo nuk ishte për shkak të ndjenjës së drejtësisë brenda tyre por më tepër, për shkak të frikës nga provokimi i armiqësisë dhe nga gjakmarrja. Gjakmarrja shkatërroi gjenerata të tëra ndër arabët. Ngase nuk kishte gjëra të tilla si policia ose gjyqësia, mbrojtja e vetme që mund ta kishte njeriu nga armiqtë, ishte pikërisht fisi i tij. Pra fisi, si i tillë, e kishte detyrim mbrojtjen e pjesëtarëve të tij edhe kur ata të bënin krime. "Shpirti fisnor" (arabisht: "asabijja") ishte më i zhvilluar se etika. Një fis që nuk arrinte t`i mbronte pjesëtarët e tij, përqeshej dhe ofendohej. Siç mund të pritet, etika nuk mund të kishte ndonjë vend në gjithë këtë fotografi.

Për shkak të mungesës së një qeverisjeje dhe për shkak të instinktit anarkist të arabëve, luftërat mes tyre nuk kishin të ndalur dhe ishin një fenomen i përhershëm në shoqërinë arabe. Shkretëtira mund të ushqente vetëm një numër të vogël njerëzish dhe ky sistem i luftërave ndërfisnore e mbante të kufizuar numrin e popullsisë.

Megjithatë, arabët nuk e shikonin kështu luftën. Për ta lufta ishte një argëtim, një sport i rrezikshëm ose një dramë fisnore, e vënë në skenë nga profesionistët, sipas traditave luftarake, me një publik, që i përkrahte luftëtarët e anës së tij. Paqja nuk ishte gjithaq tërheqëse për arabët. Lufta, në anën tjetër, përfaqësonte një ikje nga monotonia e jetës së shkretëtirës. Andaj ata ishin gjithmonë të disponuar për beteja, sepse rastet e tilla u jepnin mundësi t`i shfaqnin aftësitë e tyre të shigjetarisë, kalorësisë dhe luftës me shpatë, duke fituar kështu famën e një heroi dhe duke i sjellë lavdi fisit të cilit i takonin. Në shumë raste, arabët luftonin për hir të të luftuarit ndonse nuk kishte ndonje arsye të fortë për një gjë të tillë.

G.E. Grunebaum:

Në shekujt përpara lindjes së Islamit, fiset i shpenzonin të gjitha energjitë e tyre në luftë guerilase fisnore, ku gjithkush luftonte me gjithkë..."( Islami klasik - një histori: vitet  600-1258",  botim i vitit 1970)

Fiset nomade endeshin nëpër gadishull dhe i plaçkisnin karavanet dhe vendbanimet e vogla. Shumë nga vendbanimet u paguanin një haraç nomadëve që të ishin të mbrojtur nga sulmet e tyre. Është me rëndësi të kuptohet fakti se përpara Islamit, Arabia nuk pati asnjë lloj qeverisjeje dhe kjo gjë mund të ketë patur ndikim edhe në vetë lindjen e Islamit. Mungesa totale e qeverisjes, qoftë ajo edhe në formën më themelore, ishte një fenomen i jashtëzakonshëm, të cilin e kanë komentuar edhe shumë orientalistë, ndër të cilët:

D.S. Margoliuth:

Arabia do të mbetej përgjithmonë pagane sikur të mos ishte një njeri nga Mekka i cili do t`ia jepte goditjen këtij sistemi dhe do të vepronte. Dhe ndonse shumë prej tyre ishin armiq të Muhammedit, askush nuk kishte një guxim të tillë dhe siç do të shihej më pas, nuk ekzistonte as edhe një gjyq i vetëm që do të mund ta gjykonte... ("Muhammedi dhe zhvillimi i Islamit", botim i vitit 1931 )





Maxime Rodinson:

Shumë njerëz ekzekutoheshin sipas ligjeve të pashkruara të shkretëtirës. Në praktikë, arabët e lirë nuk ishin të kufizuar nga asnjë lloj ligji dhe nuk kishte kurrfarë qeverisjeje që do ta përforconte këtë ligj dhe do ta mbështeste me forca të rendit publik. Mbrojtja e vetme e jetës së një njeriu ishte tradita e themeluar e gjakmarjes: "gjak për gjak e jetë për jetë". Gjakmarrja, e quajtur "tha`r" në arabisht, ishte njëra nga shtyllat e shoqërisë së beduinëve... ("Muhammedi", botim i vitit 1971)

Herber J. Muller:

Në Arabinë e Muhammedit nuk ekzistonte shteti. Kishte vetëm fise dhe vendbanime të shpërndara. Profeti e krijoi shtetin e tij dhe i fali një ligj të përpiluar nga Zoti.  ("Vegja e historisë", botim i vitit 1958)

Popullata e Arabisë së asaj kohe përbëhej nga dy grupe: populli "urban" i vendosur nëpër vendbanime të përhershme dhe nomadët, që jetonin në shkretëtirë. Hixhazi dhe Arabia jugore kishin shumë vendbanime të vogla dhe vetëm disa qytete më të mëdha. Pjesa tjetër e gadishullit kishte një popullsi nomade të përbërë nga beduinët. Ata ishin njerëz shumë të prapambetur në aspektin e civilizimit dhe politikës por edhe një burim frike për popullsinë e vendosur nëpër vendbanime. Ata mbijetonin si piratë të shkretëtirës dhe ishin të famshëm për egoizmin e tyre të pakontrolluar dhe për ndarjen anarkike fisnore.

Fiset më të rëndësishme kishin një ndikim që shtrihej në gjithë territorin ku jetonin. Në Mekke, fisi dominues ishte fisi Kurejsh, në Jethrib (sot Medine) dominonin fiset Aus dhe Kazraxh si dhe çifutët e fiseve Nadir, Kajnuka dhe Kurajza. Kurejshët e Mekkes e shihnin veten superirorë përballë beduinëve dhe në anën tjetër beduinët i përçmonin banorët e qyteteve, të cilët për ata nuk ishin tjetër veçse "një popull dyqanxhinjsh". Të gjithë arabët ishin të mirënjohur për tipare si arroganca, krenaria, mendjemadhësia, paranoja dhe dëshira e madhe për të plaçkitur e për të dëmtuar. Pikërisht arroganca e tyre ishte përgjegjëse për faktin se ata nuk arritën të krijonin një qeverisje të tyren. Atyre u mungonte krejtësisht disciplina politike dhe deri në zhvillimin e Islamit, kurrë nuk njohën ndonjë autoritet suprem në Arabi.

Ata mund t`i bindeshin një njeriu që do t`i komandonte në betejë por bindja e tyre mund të fitohej vetëm pasi të kishin garancion se do të mernin një pjesë të mirë të plaçkës së luftës. Autoriteti i këtij personi bëhej i pavlefshëm me përfundimin e betejës.






Gjendja ekonomike

Parë nga aspekti ekonomik, çifutët ishin udhëheqësit e Arabisë. Ata ishin pronarë të tokave më pjellore të Hixhazit dhe ishin bujqit më të mirë në rajon. Ata ishin edhe tregtarët më të zotë dhe kishin krijuar një monopol mbi "industrinë" e armatimit. Skllavëria ishte një institut ekonomik i arabëve. Robër dhe robëresha  bliheshin e shiteshin sikur të ishin kafshë dhe pikërisht kjo kategori e shoqërisë ishte më e mjeruara. Në anën tjetër, klasa më e fortë e shoqërisë ishte ajo e tregtarëve dhe e fajdexhinjve. Niveli i interesit që kërkonin ishte astronomik dhe i krijuar me qëllim që t`i bënte ata vetë më të pasur dhe huazuesit, më të varfër akoma.

Qendrat më të rëndësishme urbane ishin Mekkeja dhe Jethribi, qytete në provincën e Hixhazit. Mekkasit ishin kryesisht tregtarë dhe fajdexhinj. Karavanët e tyre udhëtonin verës për në Siri dhe dimrit për në Jemen. Ata gjithashtu bënin tregti edhe me Bahrejnin në lindje dhe me Irakun në verilindje. Tregtia e karavanëve ishte jetike për ekonominë mekkase dhe organizimi i kësaj pune kërkonte një aftësi të konsiderueshme dhe përvojë.

R.V.C. Bodley

Kthimet dhe nisjet e karavanëve ishin evenimente të rëndësishme në jetën e mekkasve. Pothuajse gjithkush kishte një investim të vetin në ata karavanë prej mijëra devesh, qindra burrash, kuajsh e gomerësh, të cilët niseshin me lëkura, rrush të thatë dhe me argjend e ktheheshin me yndyrëra , parfume dhe të tjera mallëra të prodhuara në Siri, Egjipt, Persi dhe gjetiu dhe ara e mëlmesa të sjella nga jugu.("I Dërguari", botim i vitit 1941, fq.31)

Francesco Gabrieli:

Në vigjilje të Islamit, shoqëria më komplekse dhe e zhvilluar njerëzore në gadishullin arabik jetonte në qytetin e Kurejshit. Epoka e mbretërive të Petrës dhe të Palmirës në jug, kishte kaluar prej kohësh. Tashmë ardhmëria po përgatitej në Hixhaz... ("Arabët-një histori e përmbledhur", botim i vitit 1963)

F.A. Belyaev:

Fajdeja (arabisht: "Riba") ishte një fenomen shumë i pranishëm në Mekke, sepse ata që nuk ishin shumë të pasur dhe dëshironin të merrnin pjesë në karavanet fitimprurëse, duhej domosdo t`u drejtoheshin fajdexhinjve. Edhe përkundër përqindjes së lartë të interesit, këta njerëz shpresonin se do të mund të fitonin diçka pas kthimit të sigurt të karavanit. Tregtarët më të pasur të Mekkes ishin njëkohësisht edhe fajdexhinj. Fajdexhinjtë zakonisht mernin një dinar për çdo dinar ose një dirhem për çdo dirhem të dhënë në huazim. Kjo do të thotë se ata kishin një përqindje interesi prej 100 përqind. Në vargun 3:130 të Kur`anit Zoti u drejtohet besimtarëve me fjalët "Mos merni fajde të dyfishuar mbi fajden!"Kjo mund të nënkuptojë se ndonjëherë kërkoheshin edhe fajde që arrinin interes prej 200 e madje 400 përqind. Nga fenomeni i fajdes nuk vuanin vetëm bashkëqytetarët mekkas të fajdexhinjve por edhe beduinët e Hixhazit, që ishin aktivë në tregtinë mekkase. Njësoj si në Athinën e lashtë, mjeti kryesor për ta shkelur lirinë njerëzore ishte paraja dhe fajdeja... ("Arabët, Islami dhe Kalifati arab në mesjetë", botim i vitit 1969)


Kushtet shoqërore


Arabia ishte një shoqëri e dominuar nga meshkujt. Femrat nuk kishin asnjë status përveç atij të objekteve të seksit. Numri i grave me të cilat mund të martohej një burrë nuk ishte i kufizuar. Kur një burrë vdiste, djali i tij i "trashëgonte" të gjitha gratë e tija përveç të ëmës. Një traditë tjetër makabre e arabëve ishte varrosja për së gjalli e foshnjave femra. Edhe ata që nuk kishin dëshirë ta varrosnin vajzën e tyre, duhej domosdo t`i bindeshin kësaj tradite "fisnike" dhe ishin të paaftë t`i rezistonin shtypjes së shoqërisë. Alkooli ishte një ves i famshëm i arabëve, bashkë me të cilin vinte edhe bixhozi. Të gjithë arabët ishin alkoolistë dhe bixhozxhinj me traditë. Marrëdhëniet ndërmjet gjinive ishin krejtësisht të lira. Shumë gra e shisnin trupin e tyre për ta fituar bukën e gojës sepse nuk kishte tjetër profesion që mund të bënin. Këta femra varnin flamuj përpara shtëpive të tyre dhe njiheshin si "zonjat e flamujve" (arabisht: "dhat er rajjat").

Dijetari Sejjid Kutb nga Egjipti, në librin e tij "Gurë kilometrikë", të botuar nga Federata Ndërkombëtare Islame e Organizatave Studentore, në Salimiah të Kuvajtit, në vitin 1978 (fq. 48, 49), e përcjell nga Imam Buhariu thënien në vijim në lidhje me martesën në Arabinë paraislamike:

Shihabi tha: "Urvah ibn Zubejri më tregoi se Aisheja, gruaja e Profetit (paqja qoftë mbi të), i ka treguar se martesa në kohën e "Injorancës"(koha përpara Islamit) ishte katër llojesh:

1.	Njëra ishte martesa e njerëzve si ajo që është sot, ku njeriu e kurorëzon të bijën me një njeri tjetër kurse ky i dyti i fal nuses një "pajë" (mehr) dhe martohet me të.

2.	Një tjetër lloj ishte martesa në të cilën një njeri i thoshte të shoqes "Shko tek filani dhe fli me të!" Pastaj burri qëndronte larg nga e shoqja derisa të ishte i sigurt se ajo kishte mbetur shtatëzënë nga mashkulli tjetër, me të cilin kishte patur marrëdhënie. Kur të ishte e qartë se gruaja kishte mbetur shtatëzënë, burri mundej sërish të kishte marrëdhënie me të, po të donte. Gjithë kjo bëhej për të patur një fëmijë me gjak fisnik. Kjo martesë njihej si "nikah al istibda", martesa e të kërkuarit marrëdhënie (seksuale).

3.	Një tjetër lloj martese ishte kur një grup prej më pak se dhjetë burrash e vizitonin të njejtën grua dhe të gjithë kishin marrëdhënie me të. Nëse mbetej shtatëzënë dhe lindte fëmjë, ajo i ftonte që të gjithë në shtëpinë e saj dhe u thoshte: "Ju e dini frytin e asaj që keni bërë. Unë kam lindur një fëmijë dhe ai është i yti, o .... " dhe pastaj e thoshte emrin e atij që donte. Me këtë, fëmija bëhej i atij burri dhe ai nuk kishte të drejtë ta refuzonte.

4.	Lloji i katërt ishte kur shumë burra shkonin tek një grua e vetme dhe ajo nuk e largonte asnjërin që i vinte për marrëdhënie. Këto janë prostitutat (baghaja). Ata vendosnin flamuj në dyert e tyre për t`u njohur. Kushdo që kishte dëshirë hynte tek ato. Kur ajo lindte fëmijë, të gjithë mblidheshin në shtëpinë e saj dhe vendosnin se cilit i takonte fëmija. Ata ia jepnin fëmijën atij që mendonin se ishte babai i fëmijës dhe fëmija njihej si i tij, pa patur mundësi kundërshtimi.

Kur erdhi Muhammedi (paqja qoftë mbi të) me të vërtetën, i shkatërroi të gjitha këto lloje të martesave të Injorancës përveç asaj që e bëjnë njerëzit sot.

Gjendja e fesë në Arabinë paraislamike

Periudha e historisë arabe që daton para lindjes së Islamit njihet me emrin "Koha e Injorancës". Duke gjykuar sipas besimeve dhe praktikave të arabëve paganë, do të shihet se ky emër është më i përshtatshmi. Arabët ishin ndjekës të shumë "feve", të cilat mund të ndahen në kategoritë vijuese:

1.	Idhujtarët ose politeistët

2.	Këtij grupi i takonin shumica e arabëve. Ata adhuronin një numër të madh idhujsh dhe secili fis e kishte idhullin ose idhujt e tij. Qaben, e cila sipas traditës ishte ndërtuar nga Profeti Ibrahim dhe i biri Ismaili për ta adhuruar Zotin e vetëm, e kishin kthyer në një panteon ku qëndronin 360 idhuj prej guri ose prej druri.

3.	Ateistët
Në këtë grup bënin pjesë materialistët, të cilët besonin se bota ishte e përjetshme.

4.	"Zindik"
Ishin ata që të ndikuar nga doktrina persiane e dualizmit të natyrës, besonin se ekzistojnë dy perëndi, që i përfaqësonin forcat e barabarta të të mirës dhe të ligës, dritës dhe errësirës. Që të dy ishin në një luftë të përjetshme kundër njëri-tjetrit.

5.	Sabiinët:
ishin adhurues të yjeve.

6.	Hebrenjtë
Kur romakët e shkatërruan Jerusalemin në vitin 70 pas Krishtit dhe i dëbuan hebrenjtë nga Palestina dhe Siria, shumë prej tyre gjetën strehë në provincën e Hixhazit në Arabi. Me ndikimin e tyre, shumë prej arabëve u konvertuan në judaizëm. Qendrat e tyre të rëndësishme ishin Jethribi, Hajberi, Fadaku dhe Umm ul Kura-ja.

7.	Të krishterët
Romakët e kishin konvertuar fisin Ghassan të Arabisë veriore në Krishterim. Disa familje të këtij fisi kishin emigruar dhe ishin vendosur në Hixhaz. Shumë të krishterë kishte edhe në Jemen, ku kjo doktrinë u soll fillimisht nga pushtuesit etiopianë. Qendra e tyre ishte qyteti i Nexhranit.

8.	Monoteistët
Në vigjilje të lindjes së Islamit, ekzistonte edhe një grup i vogël monoteistësh në Arabi. Pjesëtarët e këtij grupi nuk i adhuronin idhujt dhe e konsideronin veten ndjekës të profetit Ibrahim. Familja të cilës i takonte profeti Muhammed dhe kalifi i katërt, Aliu, bashkë me pjesën më të madhe të fisit të tyre, Hashimitëve, i takonin këtij grupi.

Arsimimi i arabëve para Islamit

Në mesin e arabëve kishte shumë pak individë që mund të shkruanin dhe të lexonin. Shumë prej tyre nuk ishin të interesuar për ta mësuar këtë art. Një pjesë e historianëve janë të mendimit se kultura e kësaj periudhe ishte e themeluar krejtësisht në përcjelljen gojore. Hebrenjtë dhe të krishterët ishin flamurtarët e shkrim-leximit në Arabi kurse arritja më e madhe intelektuale e arabëve paganë ishte poezia e tyre. Ata besonin se Zoti ua kishte dhënë aftësitë e të menduarit grekëve (shkencën dhe filozofinë), aftësinë e punëve të dorës kinezëve (me zejtarinë e tyre të përsosur) dhe arabëve, aftësinë e gjuhës (me gojëtarinë e tyre). Krenaria e tyre më e madhe, para dhe pas Islamit, ishte përherë gojëtaria (oratoria) dhe poezia. Rëndësia e poezisë në shoqërinë arabe mund të lexohet nga veprat vijuese të historianëve:

D.S. Margoliouth:

Në Arabinë nomade, poetët ishin pjesë e pajisjes ushtarake të fiseve. Ata i mbronin forcat e fisit të tyre dhe i dëmtonin fiset armike me një forcë, e cila vepronte në mënyrë misterioze dhe që përbëhej nga përpilimi i vargjeve interesante që do të tërhiqnin vëmendje dhe do të mbaheshin mend gjatë.("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", botim i vitit 1931)

E.A. Belyaev:

Pjesa më e madhe e njohurive mbi gjendjen ekonomike, sociale dhe morale të Arabisë në shekullin e pestë dhe të gjashtë vjen nga poezia e lashtë dhe paraislamike e arabëve, e cila ishte e njohur për përshkrimin besnik ndaj periudhës në të cilën përpilohej dhe ndaj jetës fisnore të arabëve dhe të mjedisit ku jetonin. Andaj specialistët i pranojnë këto poezi si burimet më të rëndësishme dhe autoritative për t`i përshkruar arabët dhe traditat e tyre në këtë periudhë. ("Arabët, Islami dhe Kalifati arab në mesjetë", botim i vitit 1969)

Poezia arabe ishte e pasur përnga shprehja dhe rrjedhshmëria mirëpo ishte shumë sipërfaqësore dhe i mungonte thellësia e duhur në kuptim. Përmbajtja e saj mbase ishte interesante por ishte shumë stereotipike dhe e mbushur me klishé. Thuase të gjitha kryeveprat e poezisë së tyre e ndjekin të njejtën rrjedhë të ideve dhe figurave. Por sido që të jetë, ajo ishte një pasqyrë shumë besnike e jetës në Arabinë pagane. Përveç kësaj, poetët arabë në një mënyrë të pavetëdijshme e zhvilluan njërën nga artifaktet më të mëdha të njerëzimit: gjuhën arabe.

Përmbledhja me krijimet më të rëndësishme poetike të Arabisë pagane njihej si "Odet e Arta". Kjo ishte një përmbledhje prej shtatë poezish, që konsideroheshin të pakalueshme përnga rrjedhshmëria dhe fuqia gjuhësore. Këto poezi rrinin varur në Qabe si një sfidë që duhet ta arrinin poetët e rinj. Sir William Muir, në lidhje me këto poezi shkruan:

"Shtatë Poezitë e Varura" kanë mbijetuar nga një periudhë që daton para Muhammedit, si shembuj të një gojëtarie të pashoqe. Bukuria gjuhësore dhe pasuria e egër figurative pranohen nga lexuesi evropian por shumë shpesh, subjekti i poetit ishte i kufizuar dhe shumë rrallë devijon nga kallëpet e krijuara. Bukuria e të dashurës së tij, vendi i dëshiruar me gjurmët e freskëta të qëndrimit të tij në të, vetmia e një vendi të shkretuar, bujaria dhe aftësia e vetë poetit, lavdia e pakontestueshme e fisit të tij, cilësitë fisnike të devesë së tij dhe tema të tjera të ngjashme përpunoheshin me variacione të vogla, pa dallim se ç`ishte tregime që fshihej pas një poezie. Shumë prej këtyre veprave veç me tepër e shtonin ligësinë e njerëzve, vetëpëlqimin e tyre, xhelozinë, mizorinë dhe krenarinë. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", botim i vitit 1877)

Me zhvillimin e Islamit, vëmendja u kthye më tepër drejt prozës dhe poezia e humbi pozitën e saj si mbretëresha e arteve në Arabi. "Vepra" më e madhe e Islamit ishte Kur`ani Fisnik, Shkrimi i shenjtë i kësaj feje, i cili ishte në formë të prozës. Muslimanët besojnë se Kur`ani u krijua në Qiej përpara se t`i shpallej Muhammedit, të Dërguarit të Zotit. Ata besojnë se intelekti njerëzor nuk mund të krijojë diçka që mund të matet me të, përnga stili dhe përmbajtja. Për pesëdhjetë brezat pararendës, ai ka qenë një model i mendimit letrar, filozofik, teologjik, ligjor, metafizik dhe mistik.

Në faqet vijuese u përpoqëm ta prezantonim një portret të përgjithshëm të gjendjes së Arabisë dhe jetës së banorëve të saj përpara Islamit. Ky "portret" është autentik dhe është marrë nga "arkivat" e vetë arabëve paraislamikë. Duke gjykuar sipas këtij përshkrimi, mund të thuhet se para Islamit, Arabia nuk kishte një rend shoqëror dhe një rëndësi historike. Arabët jetonin me një moral të degraduar dhe të robëruar shpirtërisht. Jeta e tyre ishte e pakuptimtë, pa ndonjë arsye dhe pa qëllim. Shpirti njerëzor ishte i prangosur dhe po priste një shenjë  për të filluar një përpjekje titanike, që t`u shpëtonte zinxhirëve dhe të çlirohej. Kjo shenjë u dha në vitin 610 nga Muhammedi, i biri i Abdullahut, në qytetin e Mekkes, kur ai e shpalli profetësinë e tij dhe e filloi historinë e lëvizjes së quajtur "Islam", e cila do ta mbështillte gjithë botën.

Për njerëzimin, ky ishte bekimi më i madh, i cili i çliroi nga robëria burrat dhe gratë, duke i mësuar t`i bindeshin Krijuesit të tyre. Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit, ishte emancipuesi suprem i njerëzimit, i cili e nxorri njerëzimin nga "greminat e jetës". Gadishulli Arabik ishte një vend gjeografikisht periferik dhe politikisht një "terra incognito" (latinisht: tokë e panjohur) deri në shekullin e shtatë pas Krishtit. Pikërisht atëherë, Muhammedi e vendosi këtë vend në hartën politike të botës duke e bërë atë, teatrin e disa prej ngjarjeve më të rëndësishme të historisë.

Para Islamit, arabët kishin luajtur një rol krejtësisht margjinal në historinë e Lindjes së Mesme dhe mbase do të kishin mbetur përgjithmonë një popull barinjsh sikur Muhammedi (bekimi i Zotit qoftë mbi të dhe mbi familjen e tij) të mos ua jepte atë stimul, i cili i ktheu fiset e tyre nomade në një forcë që kishte qëllime. Ai krijoi një "komb" nga një masë njerëzish pa kurfarë strukture shoqërore. Ai i pajisi arabët me një dinamizëm të ri, me idealizëm dhe me një kreativitet eksploziv, me të cilin ata e ndryshuan përgjithmonë rrjedhën e historisë. Ai krijoi një gjendje të re mendore dhe psikologjike tek arabët. Veprimtaria e tij ishte një periudhë kritike e historisë ku mbaroi një epokë dhe filloi një e tjetër.

Duke folur për ndikimin e tij të madh në histori, Francesco Gabrieli, në librin e tij

"Arabët- një histori e përmbledhur" (botim i vitit 1963), thotë:

...Me këtë mbaroi preludi pagan i historisë së arabëve. Nuk mund të mos e vërejë ndryshimin e fatit të këtij populli gjjithsecili që e krahason këtë periudhë pagane me atë që vijoi dhe që u solli arabëve një rol primar në historinë e botës dhe frymëzoi vepra dhe mendime të mëdha, jo vetëm tek një njeri i jashtëzakonshëm nga mesi i tyre por tek një elitë e tërë, e cila brez pas brezi i përmblodhi dhe i përhapi fjalët e tija. Ritmi i kësaj shoqërie që deri atëherë ishte e dobët dhe e shpërndarë, u kthye në një kërkim uniteti, kërkim të një qendre dhe të një qëllimi, të cilin do ta gjenin nën flamurin e besimit. As dashuria më romantike për gjërat primitive nuk na lejon të mos e shohim faktin se pa Muhammedin dhe pa Islamin, ky popull do të mbetej përgjithmonë duke u endur nëpër shkretëtirë, duke e shkatërruar njëri-tjetrin në luftëra të përgjakshme ndërfisnore dhe duke e parë Bizantin në Ktesifon dhe madje atë në Aksum, si rreze të largëta të civilizimit, i cili qëndronte shumë përtej aftësive të tyre.

*Vazhdon....*

----------


## ArtanMasa

3. Hashimitët para lindjes së Islamit

Në shekullin e pestë pas Krishtit, një njeri i quajtur Kusaj, lindi në fisin e Kurejshit. Ai i solli famë dhe respekt fisit të tij me urtësinë që kishte. E rindërtoi Qaben, e cila ishte në gjendje të mjerueshme dhe u urdhëroi arabëve t`i ndërtonin shtëpitë e tyre përreth saj. Ai ishte i pari që e ndërtoi "ndërtesën bashkiake" të Mekkes, një risi kjo për Arabinë. Në këtë ndërtesë, fise të ndryshme mblidheshin për të diskutuar në lidhje me problemet e tyre sociale, ekonomike, kulturore dhe politike. Kusaji formuloi ligje për furnizimin me ushqim dhe me ujë të pelegrinëve që vinin në Mekke dhe gjithashtu i bindi arabët që të paguanin një tatim për ta finansuar këtë veprimtari.

Edward Gibbon:

Kusaji, i lindur rreth vitit 400 pas Krishtit, stërgjyshi i Abdul-Muttalibit dhe rrjedhimisht brezi i pestë nga Muhammedi, fitoi një fuqi supreme në Mekke... ("Rënia dhe shkatërrimi i Perandorisë Romake")

Kusaji vdiq në vitin 480 pas Krishtit dhe i biri Abdul Menafi, e zëvendësoi atë. Edhe ai u dallua për aftësitë e tija, për bujarinë dhe për gjykimin e tij të mençur. Pasardhës i tij ishte Hashimi, prej të cilit rrjedh edhe emri i këtij fisi, që në histori do të njihej si "Banu Hashim" (përkthim: "bijtë e Hashimit" ose thjesht "Hashimitët").

Hashimi ishte një njeri i veçantë. Ai e bëri Kurejshin një fis tregtar dhe më të rëndësishmin nga fiset arabe. Është pikërisht Hashimi, personi i cili i themeloi i pari dy karavanët tregtarë të Kurejshit, atë veror dhe dimëror dhe i pari që ua prezantoi arabëve gjellën e tyre të famshme, të quajtur "tharid". Po të mos ishte ky person, arabët do të mbeteshin përgjithmonë blegtorë. Udhëheqësia e tij bujare dhe vizionare ishin vetëm dy nga cilësitë të cilat Muhammedi i trashëgoi nga stërgjyshërit e tij. Hashimi u martua me një grua nga Jethribi dhe prej saj pati një djalë, Abdul Muttalibin. Pas një kohe, Abdul Muttalibi e zëvendësoi të atin në pozitën e tij si prijës të Hashimitëve.

Edward Gibbon:

Gjyshi i Muhammedit (Abdul Muttalibi) dhe parardhësit e tij, brenda dhe jashtë Mekkes e kishin imazhin e princërve të krahinës së tyre por ata sunduan si Perikleu në Athinë ose si familja Medici në Florencë, të cilët sundonin me anë të mendimit dhe urtësisë së tyre. Ndikimi i tyre bashkohej me pasurinë që kishin. Fisi i Kurejshit, me dhunë ose jo, e kishte fituar kujdestarinë e Qabes. Këtë pozitë e trashëgoi gjyshi i Muhammedit dhe për këtë arsye, familja e Hashimitëve ishte më e respektuara dhe më e shenjta në sytë e njerëzve. Prejardhja e Muhammedit nga Ismaili ishte një krenari për të dhe ndonse gjeneratat e para të pemës gjenealogjike ishin disi të errëta, ai prapëseprapë mund të vërtetonte një origjine fisnike të familjes së tij prej gjeneratash. Ai ishte nga fisi Kurejsh dhe nga familja e Hashimitëve, më e famshmja ndër arabët, princërit e Mekkës dhe kujdestarët trashëgimtarë të Qabes. ("Rënia dhe shkatërrimi i Perandorisë Romake")

Hashimi kishte një vëlla më të vogël, që quhej Muttalib. Pas vdekjes së Hashimit, ai ishte prijës i fisit për një kohë të caktuar por pastaj me vdekjen e tij, nipi i tij dhe i biri i Hashimit, Abdul Muttalibi e trashëgoi si prijësi i ri. Bashkë me këtë, ai i pati trashëguar edhe cilësitë fisnike të cilat i kishin sjellë lavdi babait dhe gjyshit të tij. Siç u përmend edhe më sipër, qyteti i Mekkes, si e gjithë Arabia, ishte pa ndonjë formë qeverisjeje dhe pa sundues. Prapëseprapë ajo dominohej nga fisi i Kurejshit. Kurejshët përbeshin nga dymbëdhjetë familje dhe Hashimitët ishin njëra prej këtyre familjeve. Si një reagim kundër imoralitetit që e kishte kapluar shoqërinë, familja e Hashimitëve, gjysëm shekulli përpara lindjes së Muhammedit, bëri disa përpjekje për ta ndaluar këtë degradim moral të arabëve dhe për ta përmirësuar gjendjen e tyre sociale, ekonomike dhe intelektuale. Me këtë qëllim ata e themeluan atë që do të quhej "Lidhja e të virtytshmive". Qëllimet kryesore të kësaj lidhjeje ishin pengimi i luftërave ndërfisnore dhe mbrojtja e personave të dobët dhe të pastrehë nga armiqtë e tyre.

Hashimitët ishin gjithashtu të interesuar në përparimin ekonomik të arabëve dhe për këtë qëllim ata u bënë nismëtarë të tregtisë me vendet fqinje, duke dërguar verës karavane për në Siri dhe dimrit për në Jemen. Këto karavane niseshin nga Mekkeja me hurma, shala dhe yzengji për kuaj e për deve, batanije nga leshi dhe nga qimet e devesë, parfume, erëza, mëlmesa, temjan, lëkurë devesh dhe kuaj të racës. Në kthim ata sillnin copa për veshmbathje, vaj ulliri, armatime, kafe, fruta dhe drithëra. Njësoj si "Lidhja e të virtytshmive" edhe karavanet tregtare ishin dhurata të pakontestueshme të Hashimitëve për arabët. Por dhurata më e madhe që ata do t`u bënin jo vetëm arabëve por gjithë botës, do të ishte fëmija i quajtur Muhammed, djali i Abdullahut, të birit të Abdul Muttalibit dhe Emines, bijës së Vahabit. Ai do të ishte njeriu më i dobishëm jo vetëm për arabët por për të gjithë njerëzimin. Njëra ndër ngjarjet që ndodhën gjatë periudhës së Abdul Muttalibit si kujdestar i Qabes, ishte pushtimi i Mekkes nga një ushtri abisiniane, e udhëhequr nga gjenerali i krishter, Abraha. Përpjekja për ta pushtuar Mekken dështoi, siç përcillet edhe në vargjet e Kur`anit:

...dhe Ai dërgoi kundër tyre zogj fluturues, q`i goditën me gurë e me baltë të thatë. Pastaj i bëri si një gjeth i brejtur... Fil (Elefanti) 105:3-5

Për arsyen se pushtuesit kishin marrë me vete edhe elefantë, viti i kësaj ngjarjeje u mbajt mend si "Viti i Elefantit". Viti i elefantit është viti 570 i erës sonë, që është pikërisht viti në të cilin lindi Muhammedi, profeti i ardhshëm i Islamit. Ushtria sulmuese u tërhoq nga Mekkeja dhe nenet e marrëveshjes dypalëshe u vendosën në negociatat, të cilat i udhëhoqi Abdul Muttalibi.


Sir John Glubb

Në vitin 570, Abraha, governatori i krishter, abisin i Jemenit, marshoi drejt Mekkes. Fisi Kurejsh ishte tepër i dobët dhe pa vetëbesimin e nevojshëm për t`u përballur me ushtrinë abisiniane. Abdul Muttalibi, si prijës i grupit, doli për të bërë negociata me Abraha-n. ("Pushtimet e mëdha arabe", botim i i vitit 1963)

Njëri nga kushërinjtë e largët të Hashimit ishte Abdu`sh Shemsi. Njëfarë Umejje, i cili pretendonte se ishte djali i këtij të fundit, ushqente në vete një xhelozi ndaj origjinës dhe prestigjit të Abdul Muttalibit. Njëherë madje, ai u përpoq për t`ia marrë këtë pozitë nga duart dhe dështoi. Ky dështim i mbeti përgjithmonë në zemër. Ai vazhdoi të ushqente një urrejtje ndaj Abdul Muttalibit dhe fëmijëve të tij dhe të njejtën ua përcolli djemve të vet dhe nipërve të cilët u bënë të njohur në histori si "Beni Umejje" ("bijtë e Umejjes" ose siç njihen më mirë "Umajjadët"). Por në urrejtjen e Umajjadëve kishte diçka më tepër se xhelozi fisnore ndaj Hashimitëve. Të dyja këto familje ishin antagoniste të njëra-tjetrës përnga karakteri, sjellja, pamja dhe mënyra se si e kuptonin jetën. Kjo do të shihej nga ngjarjet që do të vijonin, ku Umajjadët do të ishin flamurtarët e armiqësisë ndaj Islamit.

Hashimitët, në anën tjetër, ishin destinuar për të qenë kështjella dhe mburoja e Islamit. Ishte vetë Zoti që i zgjodhi për këtë detyrë të lavdishme. Sociologu dhe historiani i famshëm musliman, Ibn Khaldun-i, në pjesën "Mukaddime" (Hyrje), të veprës së tij, shkruan se të gjithë profetët e famshëm e kanë gëzuar përkrahjen e një grupi të fuqishëm. Përkrahja e tyre, sipas tij, është e nevojshme sepse i shërben profetit si një mburojë kundër armiqve të tij dhe i jep atij një siguri, pa të cilën nuk mund ta përmbushë misionin e tij hyjnor.

Në rastin e profetit Muhammed, ishte pikërisht familja e Hashimitëve ajo që e përfaqësonte "grupin e fuqishëm", që do ta mbronte nga urrejtja dhe mizoria e Umajjadëve dhe që do t`i mundësonte vazhdimin e misionit të tij hyjnor. Abdul Muttalibi kishte dhjetë djem. Katër prej tyre u bënë të famshëm në histori:


1.	Abdullahu, babai i Muhammedit

2.	Ebu Talibi, babai i Aliut

3.	Hamza, heroi-martir i betejës së Uhudit

4.	Abbasi, pasardhësit e të cilit e themeluan dinastinë abbasite



Abdullahu dhe Ebu Talibi ishin nga e njejta nënë kurse djemtë e tjerë të tij lindën nga gra të tjera.

 4. Lindja e Muhammedit dhe vitet e hershme të jetës së tij

Abdullahu ishte djali më i dashur i Abdul Muttalibit. Kur i mbushi të shtatëmbëdhjetat, u martua me Aminen, një grua fisnike nga Jethribi, qyteti në veri të Mekkes. Megjithatë, atij nuk i ishte shkruar të jetonte gjatë dhe vdiq vetëm shtatë muaj pas martesës së tij. Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit, ishte një fëmijë i lindur pas vdekjes së të atit. Shejh Muhammed el Khidhri Buck, profesor i historisë islame në universitetin egjiptian në Kairo, thotë:

Ai (Muhammedi) u lind në shtëpinë e xhaxhait të tij, Ebu Talibit, në "distriktin" e Hashimitëve në Mekke, në ditën e dymbëdhjetë të muajit "Rabbi el-Evvel"(muaji i tretë) të "vitit të elefantit", një datë e cila sipas llogaritjeve është 8 Qershori i vitit 570 pas Krishtit. Mamia e tij ishte nëna e Abdurrahman ibn Auf-it. Nëna e tij, Amineja, i dërgoi sihariqe Abdul Muttalibit, i cili erdhi menjëherë, e morri në krahë foshnjen dhe e quajti Muhammed.

Pjesa e Muhammedit në trashëgiminë e të atit ishte një robëreshë, Umm Ajman-i, pesë deve dhe dhjetë dele. Ky është një vërtetim se profetët mund të trashëgonin pasuri dhe nëse mund të trashëgonin atëherë do të thoshte se edhe mund t`u linin fëmijëve të tyre trashëgim. Të qenit profet nuk e pengon njeriun nga të trashëguarit e pasurisë së tij dhe nuk i pengon fëmijët e tij të trashëgojnë nga ai. Kjo çështje mund të duket pa ndonjë lidhje me këtë temë, mirëpo nuk është e tillë. Muhammedi, profeti i Islamit, (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi familjen e tij), ia kishte falur të bijës, Fatimesë, tokat e Fedekut. Por kur vdiq profeti, Ebu Bekri (kalifi i parë) dhe Umari (kalifi i dytë dhe këshilltari i të parit) e konfiskuan këtë pronë me pretendimin se profetët nuk u lënë trashëgimi fëmijëve të tyre dhe se gjithçka që ata lënë pas, i takon shoqërisë islame dhe jo pasardhësve. Ky ishte një dënim i çuditshëm që duhej ta paguante djali ose vajza e një profeti. Secili njeri tjetër në shoqërinë islame kishte të drejtë të trashëgonte pasuri nga i ati përveç të bijës të të Dërguarit të Zotit, Muhammedit.

Ekzistonte një traditë në mesin e arabëve, sipas të cilës ata i dërgonin fëmijët e tyre në shkretëtirë për t`i kaluar vitet e hershme të fëmijërisë në një klimë që ishte më e shëndetshme se ajo e Mekkes. Falë kësaj, fëmijët bëheshin më të shëndetshëm dhe e thithnin ajrin e pastër të shkretëtirës, i cili ishte më i shëndetshëm se klima aspak e këndshme e qytetit. Një tjetër arsye e dërgimit të fëmijëve në shkretëtirë ishte fakti se arabët ishin mjeshtër të gojëtarisë dhe puristë të skajshëm kur bëhej fjalë për gjuhën. Ata e adhuronin gjuhën arabe, fjalët e saj, me nuancat e ndryshme kuptimore dhe krenoheshin mjaft me gojëtarinë e tyre. Madje shumë shpesh, klasat aristokrate të Mekkes e mbështesnin autoritetin e tyre pikërisht në fuqinë retorike. Mekkeja ishte vendtakimi i karavanëve dhe si e tillë, arabishtja e saj nuk kishte arritur ta ruajë pastërtinë e duhur. Aristokratët arabë nuk dëshironin që fëmijët e tyre ta flisnin atë gjuhë "të rrugës" dhe për këtë i dërgonin në shkretëtirë, për ta mësuar gjuhën e pastër të shkretëtirës. Për këtë arsye, fëmijët e tyre largoheshin nga Mekkeja në vitet e hershme të fëmijërisë dhe me këtë mbroheshin nga ndikimet kulturore të këtij fenomeni.

Amineja ia dha Halimes djalin e saj, Muhammedin. Halimeja i takonte fisit Esad, që jetonte në lindje të Mekkes. Muhammedi i kaloi katër vitet e para të jetës së tij në shkretëtirë, nën kujdesin e Halimes. Sipas historisë, ajo e ktheu atë në Mekke, në vitin e pestë të jetës së tij. Muhammedi ishte vetëm gjashtë vjeç kur i vdiq e ëma, Amineja. Atëherë ai mbeti nën përkujdesjen e gjyshit të tij, Abdul Muttalibit. Por vetëm pas dy vjetësh, edhe ky i fundit vdiq.

Pak përpara vdekjes së tij, Abdul Muttalibi i thirri të gjithë djemtë dhe u tha se do t`u linte dy amanete: njeri ishte prijësia e Hashimitëve dhe i dyti ishte Muhammedi, djali i Abdullahut, nipi i tyre jetim, që asokohe i kishte mbushur tetë vjet. Pastaj i pyeti se cili prej tyre do të donte ta trashëgonte autoritetin e tij dhe të kujdesej njëkohësisht edhe për fëmijën, i cili i kishte humbur të dy prindërit. Pjesa më e madhe e djemve të tij kishin shumë dëshirë t`ia zinin vendin si prijës i fisit por asnjëri nuk dëshironte ta merte përsipër përkujdesjen e Muhammedit.

Kur Abdul Muttalibi i vëzhgonte një nga një dhe mendonte për të ardhmen e fëmijës, një heshtje vrasëse ra mbi të gjithë. Por nuk zgjati shumë. Ebu Talibi, njëri nga djemtë e tij, bëri një hap para dhe tha se ai kishte dëshirë ta merte jetimin e të vëllait, Abdullahut dhe se nuk dëshironte ta trashëgonte pasurinë dhe autoritetin e Abdul Muttalibit. Deklarata e Ebu Talibit e zgjodhi problemin e Muhammedit. Abdul Muttalibi, jo vetëm që e bëri atë kujdestar të Muhammedit por edhe prijës të familjes së Hashimitëve. Në shtratin e vdekjes, Abdul Muttalibi, shpalli se djali i tij, Ebu Talibi, do të ishte kujdestar i Muhammedit dhe prijësi i ri i Hashimitëve. Pastaj u urdhëroi të tjerëve që ta pranonin Ebu Talibin si prijës, gjë që e bënë të gjithë pa kundërshtim.

Histori e vërtetoi saktësinë e vendimit të Abdul Muttalibit. Djali dhe trashëgimtari i tij, Ebu Talibi, i plotësoi në mënyrën më të denjë të dyja detyrat.

Sir John Glubb

Në vitin 578, Abdul Muttalibi vdiq. Përpara vdekjes së tij, ai ia la Ebu Talibit përgjegjësin e përkujdesjes për Muhammedin. Abdullahu, babai i Muhammedit, ishte vëllai i Ebu Talibit nga e njejta nënë. Siç dihet, djemtë e tjerë të Abdul Muttalibit ishin nga gratë e tjera të tij. ("Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit", botim i vitit 1970)


Ebu Talibi dhe e shoqja ishin krenarë dhe të lumtur që Muhammedi erdhi në familjen e tyre. Ata nuk e pranuan Muhammedin vetëm në shtëpinë e tyre por edhe në zemra dhe e deshën më tepër se fëmijët e tyre. Ebu Talibi ishte një njeri me dinjitet dhe autoritet të lartë. Gjatë periudhës në të cilën ishte prijës i Hashimitëve, ai i mbajti titujt "Zotëriu i Kurejshëve" dhe "Prijësi i luginës". Njësoj si pjesëtarët e tjerë të fisit të tij edhe ai merej me tregti. Karavanet e tij udhëtonin drejt Sirisë dhe Jemenit.

Çdo vit, karavanet e Ebu Talibit largoheshin nga Mekkeja për në drejtime të ndryshme. Ndonjëherë edhe ai vetë nisej bashkë me ta, për ta mbikqyrur shitjen dhe çmimet e mallërave në tregjet e huaja. Përcillet se Muhammedi e shoqëroi xhaxhain e tij në njërin nga këto udhëtime, kur ishte vetëm dymbëdhjetë vjeç. Që në moshë të re, Muhammedi krijoi emër si një njeri i drejtë dhe me gjykim të shëndoshë. Ngase në atë kohë nuk ekzistonin bankat ku mund të depozitoje gjëra me vlerë, Muhammedi u bë "banka" e mekkasve. Atij ia sillnin paratë, xhevahirët dhe sendet e tjera me vlerë dhe ai u kthente kurdo që të dëshironin t`i mernin. Ata e quanin "Emin" (i besueshmi) dhe "Sadik" (i sinqerti).

Sir William Muir

I pajisur me një mendje të fortë dhe me një shije të rafinuar, i mbyllur në vete dhe meditativ, ai (Muhammedi) e jetoi pjesën më të madhe të jetës së tij brenda vetes dhe në përsiatjet e zemrës së tij gjeti zëvendësim për orët e tëra që burrat e tjerë i kalonin në argëtime dhe ahengje. Karakteri i drejtë dhe sjellja fisnike e këtij të riu, i fituan lëvdatat e bashkëqytetarëve të tij, të cilët e quanin "El-Emin" (i besueshmi). I respektuar dhe i nderuar, Muhammedi jetoi një jetë të qetë dhe të tërhequr në familjen e Ebu Talibit.("Jeta e Muhammedit", botim i vitit 1877, fq. 20)

Kur Muhammedi ishte njëzet vjeç, u bë një betejë mes fisit Kurejsh dhe fisit Havazin. Ndonse Muhammedi ishte i pranishëm, ai nuk mori pjesë në luftime. Nuk e vrau dhe as e plagosi dikë, duke e treguar që në atë kohë, urrejtjen që kishte ndaj gjakderdhjes. Thuhet se në këtë betejë, ai i mblidhje nga toka shigjetat e armiqve dhe u jepte xhaxhallarëve të tij për të qëlluar. Pas disa vitesh, Muhammedi u bë pjesë e "Lidhjes së të virtytshmive". Siç përmendëm edhe më sipër, kjo lidhje ishte betuar që t`i mbronte të dobëtit, t`i kundërshtonte tiranët dhe mizorët dhe t`i sillte fund diskriminimit në të gjitha format e tij.

Vlen të përmendet se ishte pikërisht familja e Hashimitëve (të cilës i takonte Muhammedi) ajo e cili e themeloi këtë lidhje. Ishte vallë kjo vetëm një rastësi? Nuk ka mundësi të gjendet përgjigja e kësaj pyetjeje. Por ishin pikërisht Hashimitët ata që i shpallën luftë pabarazisë dhe padrejtësisë. Ata e bënë të qartë se nuk do t`i toleronin krimet e të fuqishmit kundër të dobëtit dhe se nuk do të lejonin që të varfërit e Mekkes të shfrytëzoheshin nga pasanikët e Kurejshit. Vetëm pas disa viteve, Muhammedi do të bëhej nismëtari i një programi të ri shoqëror, elementi ekonomik i të cilit do të kishte për qëllim pikërisht shkatërrimin e këtij shfrytëzimi të padrejtë. Ai do t`ia merte Kurejshit privilegjet dhe "të drejtën" e tyre për t`i shfrytëzuar varfanjakët dhe të dobëtit.

Montgomery Watt

"Lidhja e të virtytshmive" duket se ka patur një ndikim të rëndësishëm në jetën e Mekkes dhe se ka qenë e drejtuar pikërisht kundër personave dhe politikave, me të cilat Muhammedi do të përballej në të ardhmen. Në veçanti, fisi i tij i Hashimitëve, kishte një rol qendror në këtë lidhje.("Muhammedi, Profet dhe burrë shteti" botim i vitit 1961)


5. Martesa e Muhammedit me Hatixhen

Hatixheja, e bija e Khuvejlidit, ishte banore e Mekkes dhe i takonte fisit Kurejsh. Ajo respektohej nga mekkasit për karakterin e saj shembullor dhe për aftësinë organizative. Njësoj siç njihej Muhammedi me titujt "i besueshmi" dhe "i sinqerti" edhe Hatixheja u bë e njohur si "Tahira" (e pastra). Ndër arabët ajo njihej si "princesha e tregtarëve". Kurdo që karavanët largoheshin nga Mekkeja ose ktheheshin në Mekke, devetë e saja ishin përherë më të ngarkuara se devetë e të gjithë mekkasve bashkë.

Kur Muhammedi ishte 25 vjeç, kujdestari dhe xhaxhai i tij, Ebu Talibi, i sugjeroi Hatixhes që ta punësonte Muhammedin si udhëheqës të njërit nga karavanët e saj, i cili ishte gati për t`u nisur drejt Sirisë. Edhe Hatixheja ishte në kërkim të një personi të tillë dhe u pajtua menjëherë që Muhammedit t`i jepej kjo detyrë. Muhammedi e mori përgjegjësinë dhe karavani u nis për në Siri. Shërbetori i saj, Mejsereja, i bëri shoqëri Muhammedit dhe shërbeu si ndihmësi i tij. Kjo ekspeditë për në Siri solli shumë fitime për Hatixhen dhe ajo u ndikua aq shumë nga aftësitë e Muhammedit sa e vendosi atë në krye të të gjitha tregtive të saja. Ky rast u bë edhe prelud i martesës së tyre.

Edward Gibbon

Në vendlindje dhe jashtë, në luftë e në paqe, Ebu Talibi ishte xhaxhai më i respektuar i Muhammedit dhe udhëzuesi dhe mbrojtësi i tij në rini. Me njëzet e pesë vjet, Muhammedi u punësua pranë Hatixhes, një vejushë e pasur dhe fisnike, e cila së shpejti, e shpërbleu besnikërinë e tij duke ia falur dorën për martesë. Marrëveshja e martesës, në stilin e thjeshtë të antikititetit, flet për dashurinë e dyanshme të Muhammedit dhe Hatixhes, e përshkruan Muhammedin si më të mirin e fisit Kurejsh dhe parashikon një pajë prej dymbëdhjetë florinjsh dhe dymbëdhjetë devesh, të cilat i siguroi Ebu Talibi. ("Rënia dhe shkatërrimi i Perandorisë Romake")


Ebu Talibi e mbajti fjalimin e rastit gjatë martesës së Muhammedit dhe Hatixhes dhe fjalimi i tij nuk lë dyshim për faktin se ai ishte monoteist. Ai e filloi fjalimin në stilin "musliman", duke e lëvduar Zotin për mëshirën e Tij dhe për dhuratat e Tija të pafundme dhe e përfundoi duke u lutur që t`i mëshironte dhe t`i bekonte të posamartuarit.


Martesa e Muhammedit me Hatixhen ishte një martesë e suksesshme, e bekuar me lumturi për të dyja palët. Hatixheja ia dedikoi jetën Islamit. Ajo e harxhoi gjithë pasurinë e saj për ta forcuar Islamin dhe për t`i shërbyer mirëqenies së muslimanëve. Hatixheja e kishte po atë aftësi sakrifikimi si Muhammedi dhe kishte shumë dëshirë ta shihte triumfin e Islamit mbi paganizmin. Kësaj dëshire të flaktë ajo ia shtoi edhe përkushtimin dhe fuqinë. Ajo e çliroi Muhammedin nga barra e të fituarit për ta ushqyer familjen dhe i mundësoi atij t`ia kushtonte gjithë kohën të menduarit dhe thurrjes së planeve për punën e madhe që e priste. Ky është kontributi më i madh që ia bëri të shoqit. Ajo ishte përkrahja kryesore e Muhammedit në ato vite përgatitjeje për profetësinë.

Martesa e Muhammedit dhe e Hatixhes u bekua edhe me lindjen e vajzës së tyre, Fatimesë, të njohur si "Zehra (ajo që shkëlqen). Ndonse dhuratat e Zotit për ta ishin të shumta, asgjë nuk ishte më e çmueshme se Fatimeja. Ajo ishte "drita e syve" të të atit, që në të ardhmen do të quhej "zonja e parajsës". I ati dhe e ëma i falën dashuri prindërore dhe ajo solli në folenë e tyre shpresë, lumturi dhe bekime të Zotit.

6. Lindja e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit

Aliu u lind në ditën e trembëdhjetë të muajit Rexheb, në vitin e tridhjetë pas vitit të Elefantit, që përkon me vitin 600 të erës sonë. Kushëriri i tij, Muhammedi, i kishte mbushur të tridhjetat tashmë. Prindërit e Aliut ishin Ebu Talibi, djali i Abdul Muttalibit dhe Fatimeja, e bija e Esadit, që të dy nga Hashimitët. Aliu lindi brenda Qabes në Mekke. Mesudiu, historiani i madh dhe "Herodoti" i arabëve, në faqen 76 të vëllimit të dytë të librit të tij, "Muruxh`udh-Dheheb" ("Lëndina e artë") shkruan se njëra nga cilësitë unike të Aliut ishte fakti se kishte lindur brenda Shtëpisë së Zotit. Edhe disa dijetarë të tjerë e kanë konfirmuar lindjen e tij në Qabe:

1.	Muhammed ibn Talha el-Shafii në veprën "Matalib`us- saul", fq.11

2.	Hakimi në vepërn "El Mustadrak", vëll.3, fq.483

3.	El Umariu në veprën "Sherh ainia", fq.15

4.	Halabiu në veprën "Sira", vëll.1, fq.156

5.	Sibt ibn el Xhauziu në veprën "Tadhkera Khavasil Ummah", fq.7

6.	Ibn Sabbagh Melekiu në veprën "Fusul`ul-muhimme", fq.14

7.	Muhammed ibn Jusuf Shafiu në "Kifajet al-Talib", fq.261

8.	Shablanxhiu në veprën "Nurul Absar", fq.76

9.	Ibn Zehraja në veprën "Ghijatu`l-Ikhtisar", fq.97

10.	Edviu në "Nafhatul Kudsia", fq.41

Nga historianët modernë, Abbas Mahmud el-Akkad nga Egjipti, në veprën e tij "El-Ekberrijet el-Imam Ali" (Kairo, 1970), shkruan se Ali ibn Ebu Talibi lindi brenda Qabes. Një historian tjetër bashkëkohor, Mahmud Said Tantaviu, nga Këshilli Suprem i Çështjeve Islame të Republikës Arabe të Egjiptit, në faqen 186 të librit të tij "Min Fada-il el-Ashrat el-Mubashirin bil Xhenne", të botuar në vitin 1976, nga Matab el-Ahram et-Tixharijja, në Kairo, shkruan:

"Zoti e mëshiroftë Ali ibn Ebu Talibin. Ai lindi brenda Qabes. Ai ishte dëshmitar i rritjes së Islamit, dëshmitar i përpjekjeve të Muhammedit dhe i Shpalljes. Ai menjëherë e pranoi Islamin ndonse ishte fëmijë dhe gjatë gjithë jetës luftoi që fjala e Zotit të sundonte mbi dhé..."

Një poet arab i shkroi vargjet e mëposhtme në lidhje me lindjen e Aliut:

Ai është njeriu për të cilin Shtëpia e Zotit u bë shtëpi lindjeje.
Dhe ai është që i hodhi idhujt prej kësaj shtëpie...

 Aliu është personi i parë dhe i fundit, i lindur në Qabe.

Tek arabët ekzistonte tradita që fëmija i sapolindur të vendosej tek këmbët e idhullit ose idhujve të fisit, duke ia dedikuar kështu fëmijën perëndisë pagane. Të gjithë fëmijët arabë i ishin "dedikuar" një perëndie pagane përveç Ali ibn Ebu Talibit. Kur fëmijët e tjerë arabë lindën, ndonjë politeist erdhi dhe i morri në krahë. Kurse kur lindi Aliu, ishte Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit i cili erdhi deri në Qabe, e morri në krahë dhe ia dedikoi këtë foshnje Zotit të vetëm. Profeti i ardhshëm mbase e dinte se foshnja që mbante në krahë, do të ishte një ditë makthi i të gjithë politeistëve dhe i idhujve të tyre. Kur Aliu u rrit, ai me shpatën e tij e dëboi idhujtarinë nga Arabia.

Lindja në Qabe është vetëm një nga bekimet që Zoti ia fali Aliut. Një cilësi tjetër e tij është fakti se ai kurrë nuk i adhuroi idhujt paganë të arabëve. Kjo përsëri e bën atë unik sepse të gjithë arabët kishin adhuruar ndonjë idhull pagan përpara se të konvertoheshin në Islam. Për këtë arsye Aliu shpesh cilësohet si "ai, të cilit Zoti ia ndriçoi fytyrën." Fytyra e tij ishte pa dyshim e nderuar sepse ishte e vetmja fytyrë që nuk ishte përkulur përpara një idhulli të rremë. Aliu ishte fëmija më i ri në familje. Nga tre vëllezërit e tij, Talibi dhe Akili ishin shumë vite më të vjetër se ai kurse Xhaferi, dhjetë vjet më i madh. Lindja e Aliut e mbushi me lumturi zemrën e të Dërguarit. Ky fëmijë kishte një vend të veçantë për të. Në fund të fundit, Muhammedi kishte shumë kushërinj të tjerë, madje vetë Aliu kishte edhe tre vëllezër por Muhammedit nuk i interesonte asnjëri prej tyre. Aliu dhe vetëm Aliu e gëzonte interesimin dhe dashurinë e tij. Kur Aliu ishte pesë vjeç, Muhammedi e adoptoi atë dhe që nga ai çast ata nuk u ndanë më nga njëri-tjetri.

Sipas një rrëfimi, asokohe kishte një thatësirë në rrethinat e Mekkes dhe Ebu Talibi, i cili kalonte ca vështirësi ekonomike, po përpiqej me vështirësi ta ushqente familjen. Muhammedi ndjeu se duhej t`ia lehtësonte barrën xhaxhait të tij dhe prandaj e adoptoi Aliun. Është e vërtetë se Profeti e adoptoi Aliun, por arsyeja nuk është ajo që u tha më sipër. Në rradhë të parë, Ebu Talibi nuk ishte një njeri aq i varfër sa të mos mund ta ushqente një fëmijë pesëvjeçar. Ai ishte një person me autoritetit dhe pasuri, karavanët e të cilit udhëtonin nga Hixhazi drejt Sirisë dhe Jemenit. Kur të mendohet më thellë, ushqimi i një djali pesëvjeçar vështirë se do të bënte dallim për një njeri, i cili i ushqente edhe të huajt kur ishin të urritur.

Muhammedi dhe Hatixheja e adoptuan Aliun pas vdekjes së djalit të tyre. Me këtë, Aliu e mbushi një zbrazëtirë, që ishte krijuar në jetën e tyre. Por Muhammedi, Profeti i ardhshëm i Zotit, kishte edhe një arsye për ta adoptuar Aliun. Ai e zgjodhi atë për ta rritur dhe për ta edukuar ashtu si duhej, që të ishte i gatshëm për përgjegjësinë e madhe, që do të duhej ta bartte mbi supe në të ardhmen. Dr. Taha Husseini nga Egjipti, thotë se i Dërguari i Zotit u bë udhërrëfyesi i Aliut, edukuesi dhe mësuesi i tij, cilësi që askush tjetër nuk e ndan me të. Në lidhje me Islamin thuhet shpesh se është e vetmja nga fetë botërore, e cila u rrit në dëshmi të plotë të historisë dhe pikërisht për këtë arsye, nuk ka asnjë pjesë të historisë së saj, që është e errët dhe e panjohur.

Bernard Lewis:

Në një ese në lidhje me Muhammedin dhe origjinën e Islamit, Ernest Renan-i thotë se, për dallim prej feve të tjera që e kishin misterioze zanafillën, Islami lindi në dëshmi të plotë të historisë. "Rrënjet e tija janë në sipërfaqe dhe jeta e themeluesit të tij është po aq e njohur për ne, siç janë edhe jetët e Reformatorëve të shekullit të gjashtëmbëdhjetë.. ("Arabët në histori" botim i vitit 1960)

G.E. Von Grunebaum

Islami përfaqëson një rast të rrallë të zhvillimit të një feje botërore në dëshmi të plotë të historisë... ("Islami", botimi i vitit 1960)


Në po të njejtën mënyrë, mund të thuhet se nga të gjithë shokët dhe ndjekësit e Muhammedit, Aliu është i vetmi që u rrit në dëshmi të historisë. Nuk ka asnjë pjesë të jetës së tij, që është e fshehur nga drita e historisë, qoftë kjo koha kur ishte foshnje, fëmijë, riosh, i rritur ose një burrë i moshuar. Në anën tjetër, ndjekësit e tjerë të hershëm të Muhammedit, dolën në skenën e historisë vetëm pas konvertimit të tyre në Islam dhe për jetën e tyre para Islamit dihen shumë pak gjëra ose asgjë fare. Aliu ishte i destinuar për të qenë dora e djathtë e Islamit dhe mburoja e Muhammedit. Fati i tij ishte i lidhur ngushtë me fatin e Islamit dhe me jetën e profetit të kësaj feje. Ai ishte i pranishëm në çdo ngjarje në historinë e kësaj lëvizjeje të re dhe gjithmonë luajti një rol qendror. Ishte ky një rol, që nuk mund ta kishte luajtur askush tjetër përveç atij. Ai ishte imazhi i Muhammedit. Libri i Zotit, në vargun 61 të kapitullit të tretë, e quajti atë "shpirti" ose alter ego-ja (latinisht: "uni i dytë") e Muhammedit, me çfarë e shënoi emrin e tij të lavdishëm në horizontet e historisë. Në vitet që do të vinin, kombinimi kreativ i Muhammedit dhe Aliut, i mjeshtërit dhe nxënësit të tij, do ta zbrisnin "Mbretërinë e Qiejve" në hartën e tokës.

7. Në vigjilje të shpalljes së profetësisë

Ndonse Arabia ishte foleja e pabarazive dhe kështjella e idhujtarisë, vetë Muhammedi asnjëherë nuk u njollos nga këto të liga dhe mëkate dhe asnjëherë nuk adhuroi ndonjë idhull. Edhe përpara se ta shpallte hapur se ishte dërguar për ta themeluar "Mbretërinë e Qiejve" në tokë, karakteri dhe sjellja e tij ishin gjithmonë një pasqyrim i Kur`anit të lavdishëm. As kritikuesit e tij më të zellshëm nuk kanë mundur të gjejnë ndonjë papërshtatshmëri mes sjelljes së tij dhe Kur`anit, qoftë kjo para ose pas shpalljes së profetësisë. Pas shpalljes si i Dërguar i Zotit, ai i ndaloi traditat dhe praktikat pagane por nuk ka asnjë dëshmi që të tregojë se përpara kësaj ndalese, ai i kishte ndjekur këto tradita dhe se kishte bërë diçka në kundërshtim me Kur`anin.

Fitohet përshtypja se Kur`ani, Libri i Zotit, ishte i mbjellur në zemrën e Muhammedit që nga fillimi dhe mund të shihet se ai e "ligjëronte" Islamin edhe përpara Shpalljes, ndonse jo me fjalë por me vepra. Veprat e tija ishin po aq të rrjedhshme sa edhe gojëtaria e tij dhe i shpallnin hapur botës se çfarë njeriu ishte Muhammedi. Në fund të fundit, ishin vetë paganët që atë e quanin "i besueshmi" dhe "i sinqerti" ndonse po këta njerëz, vite më vonë do ta persekutonin në mënyrë të pamëshirshme, do ta dëbonin dhe do të caktonin një çmim për kokën e tij. Ndonse ishin një popull i pakujdesshëm dhe i pamoralshëm, arabët e çmonin sinqeritetin, qoftë kjo edhe tek armiku. Por prapëseprapë, respekti që kishin për Muhammedin nuk i pengoi që të përpiqeshin për ta shkatërruar, në çastin që ai e kritikoi hapur idhujtarinë e tyre dhe politeizmin. Ata u bënë të etur për gjakun e tij që në çastin që i ftoi drejt Islami dhe asnjëherë nuk u përpoqën ta kujtonin besueshmërinë e tij të mëhershme. Mekkasit e respektonin jo vetëm sinqeritetin e Muhammedit por edhe aftësinë e tij për të gjykuar. Njëherë, Kurejshi po e rindërtonte Qaben dhe tek njëri nga muret duhej të vendosej "Guri i Zi". Dikush duhet ta sillte Gurin e Zi, ta ngrinte nga toka dhe ta vendoste në vendin e tij në mur. Por kush do ta bënte këtë? Secili fis e kërkonte për vete këtë nder dhe nuk ishte i gatshëm t`ia linte askujt tjetër. Ky mospajtim solli ca diskutime të zjarrta, ku të gjithë bëheshin gati për të vendosur me shpatë se kujt do t`i takonte kjo vepër e lavdishme.

Atë çast, një plak i ndërpreu dhe u sugjeroi që në vend të luftës kundër njëri-tjetrit, prijësit e fiseve të prisnin deri në mëngjesin e ardhshëm dhe të vepronin sipas gjykimit të njeriut të parë që do të kalonte të nesërmen që andej. Ishte një ide e mençur dhe të gjithë e pranuan. Mëngjesin e ardhshëm, kur porta e Qabes u hap, e panë Muhammedin tek hynte brenda. Të gjithë ishin të lumtur që ishte ai dhe u pajtuan që t`ia linin atij vendimin dhe të gjithë ta pranonin atë që ai do t`ua thoshte. Muhammedi kërkoi që të sillnin një pëlhurë dhe ta shtronin në tokë. Pastaj e morri Gurin e Zi, e vendosi mbi të dhe i kërkoi prijësit të secilit fis ta kapte një pjesë të pëlhurës. Kështu ata e mbajtën së bashku Gurin e Zi deri në Qabe dhe më në fund vetë Muhammedi e mori gurin dhe e vendosi në vend.

Ky vendim i Muhammedi i la të gjithë të kënaqur. Me urtësinë e tij ai parandaloi një gjakderdhje të panevojshme. Kjo ngjarje flet se në raste të vështira, arabët e kërkonin mendimin e tij.

8. Lindja e Islamit dhe shpallja e profetësisë nga ana e Muhammedit

Kur Muhammedi ishte 40 vjeç, ai nëpërmjet ëngjëllit Xhibril (Xhebrail ose Gabriel) u urdhërua nga Zoti që t`ua shpallte Njëshmërinë e Tij politeistëve dhe të gjithë botës dhe t`i sillte sihariqe paqeje një njerëzimi të shkatërruar. Pas këtij urdhri, Muhammedi e nisi lëvizjen e tij të quajtur "Islam", e cila do ta ndryshonte përgjithmonë historinë e njerëzimit.

Para se të vinte kjo thirrje e Zotit, Muhammedi kishte krijuar një shprehi të të kaluarit një pjesë të gjatë të kohës së tij me përsiatje dhe meditim. Për të qenë larg nga pengesat e jashtme, ai shpesh shkonte në një shpellë malore të quajtur Hira, rreth 5 km larg Mekkes dhe i kalonte atje ditët e gjata të verës. Ishte pikërisht në shpellën Hira kur një ditë iu shfaq ëngjëlli Xhibril dhe ia solli lajmin se Zoti e kishte zgjedhur atë për të qenë i Dërguari i Tij i fundit për botën dhe për ta nxjerrë njerëzimin nga mëkatet dhe gabimet drej dritës së Udhëzimit, të Vërtetës dhe Diturisë. Xhibrili pastaj i urdhëroi Muhammedit t`i "lexonte" (ose recitonte) vargjet në vijim:

Lexo me emrin e Zotit tënd që krijoi! Q`e krijoi njeriun nga një gjak i mpiksur...Lexo, se Zoti yt është më bujari. Ai ia mësoi njeriut pendën (lapsin). Ia mësoi atë që s`e dinte...  


Këto janë pesë vargjet e para të shpalljes, që iu zbritën Muhammedit në natën që njihet si "Nata e Fuqisë" (Lejletu`l-kadr) ose "Nata e bekuar" në muajin e Ramazanit (muaji i nëntë i kalendarit islamik), në vitin 40 pas vitit të Elefantit. Këto janë pesë vargjet e para të kapitullit 96 të Kur`anit Fisnik. Emri i kapitullit është "Ikra" (Lexo!) ose "Alak" (Gjaku i mpiksur).

Sipas traditës, "nata e fuqisë" ose "nata e bekuar" është në dhjetë ditët e fundit të muajit të Ramazanit, me mundësinë më të madhe që të jetë në datat 21, 23, 25 dhe 27 të atij muaji.

Në lidhje me përshkrimin e pranimit të shpalljes së parë nga Muhammedi, sunnitët dhe shiitët kanë këndvështrime të kundërta. Sipas traditës sunnite, shfaqja e Xhibrilit e befasoi Muhammedin dhe kur ky i urdhëroi të lexonte, Muhammedi tha: "Unë s`di të lexoj..". Kjo u përsërit tri herë  me rradhë dhe secilën herë që Muhammedi i thoshte ëngjëllit se nuk dinte të lexonte, ai ia shtrëngoi gjoksin. Më në fund, Muhammedi arriti t`i përsëriste pesë vargjet, ëngjëlli e la të lirë dhe u zhduk.

Kur Xhibrili u largua, Muhammedi, i cili tashmë ishte "emëruar" i Dërguar i Zotit, zbriti nga shpella e Hira-s dhe u kthye në shtëpi në një gjendje të tmerruar. Ai po dridhej i tëri dhe sapo hyri në shtëpi, i kërkoi të shoqes Hatixhes, ta mbulonte me një batanije. Kur i kishte kaluar pak shqetësimi, ai i rrëfeu të shoqes për këtë takim të çuditshëm me Xhibrilin në shpellën Hira.

Rrëfimi tradicional sunnit i ngjarjes, jepet në një artikull të Dr.Shejh Ahmed Zeki Hammadit, të titulluar "Kini shpresë!", në revistën mujore "Horizonte islame" të Shoqërisë Islame të Amerikës Veriore, në Plainfield, Indiana. Ky shkrim i botuar në vitin 1987, thotë:

"Në periudhat e hershme të shpalljes, Profeti (pqmt) kishte frikë se vizionet që i përjetonte mund të ishin një magji e bërë ndaj tij, e cila ia rrezikonte mendjen, ia prishte qetësinë dhe e shqetësonte shpirtërisht. Ai kishte frikë se ndonj xhinn mund ta kishte prekur. Këtë ia shprehu Hatixhes. Frika e tij shkoi deri aty (dhe mos u habitni me pjesën vijuese që është një hadith i marrë nga Sahihu i Buhariut!!!) sa mendonte se do të ishte më mirë t`ia merte jetën vetes sesa të ishte viktimë e magjisë së zezë...

Por sipas burimeve shiite, Muhammedi, jo vetëm që nuk ishte i habitur dhe i trembur nga pamja e Xhibrilit, por e priti atë sikur të ishte duke pritur prej kohësh. Xhibrili ia solli Muhammedit lajmin se Zoti e kishte zgjedhur për të qenë Profeti i tij i fundit për njerëzimin dhe e uroi për këtë nder, që ishte nderi më i madh që mund t`i bëhej një të vdekshmi.


Muhammedi nuk dyshoi aspak në pranimin e profetësisë dhe as që i erdhi vështirë t`i përsëriste vargjet e para të Shpalljes. Ai i lexoi ose i përsëriti ato pa ndonjë mundim dhe në mënyrë krejt spontane. Në të vërtetë, Xhibrili nuk ishte një i huaj për të njësoj siç nuk ishte i huaj edhe fakti se arsyeja e ekzistencës së tij ishte përmbushja e misionët që Zoti ia kishte ngarkuar mbi supe. Ai ishte i vetëdijshëm për qëllimin e tij edhe para shfaqjes së Xhibrilit. Ky i fundit vetëm sa ia dha sinjalin se duhej të fillonte.

Shiitët gjithashtu besojë se Xhibrili nuk kishte nevojë fare t`ia shtrëngonte gjoksin Muhammedit, që ky i fundit të mund të lexonte. Kjo do të ishte një mënyrë krejtësisht e çuditshme dhe e pakuptimtë. Ata gjithashtu besojnë se Muhammedi as edhe në çastet më të vështira të jetës së tij, nuk mendoi të bënte vetëvrasje dhe as që e pati ndjesinë se ishte i prekur nga magjia ose nga e liga. Muhammedi u ndje i shqetësuar për shkak të vështirësisë së punës që e priste. Ai e kishte të qartë se në këtë rrugë, do t`i duhej të përballej me kundërshtimet masive dhe kokëforta të paganëve të të gjithë botës. Shqetësimi i tij ishte i dukshëm dhe ai u largua nga shpella i zhytur në mendime. Pastaj ai i kërkoi Hatixhes ta mbulonte me një batanije dhe filloi t`ia rrëfente ngjarjet në shpellën Hira.

Kur Hatixheja e dëgjoi këtë rrëfim, e qetësoi me fjalët: "O biri i xhaxhait tim! Ji i lumtur! Zoti të ka zgjedhur ty si të Dërguarin e Tij. Ti je gjithmonë i sjellshëm me fqinjët, i dobishëm për të afërmit, bujar me jetimët, me vejushat dhe me të varfërit dhe miqësor me të huajt. Zoti nuk ka për të të lënë në baltë..."


Muhammedi, i cili ishte i shqetësuar nga përgjegjësia e madhe, të cilën Zoti ia kishte ngarkuar mbi supe, u qetësua me fjalët e të shoqes. Ajo e qetësoi atë dhe e bindi se me ndihmën e Zotit, ai do t`i përmbushte këto përgjegjësi dhe do t`i tejkalonte vështirësitë.

Pas një kohe të shkurtër, Xhibrili iu shfaq përsëri në shpellën Hira dhe ia shpalli vargjet në vijim:
O i mbështjellur! Ngrihu dhe paralajmëro! Dhe madhëroje Zotin tënd! (Mudathir (I mbështjelluri) 74: 1-3)

Urdhëri hyjnor për "t`u ngritur dhe paralajmëruar" ishte shenjë për Muhammedin (i cili atë çast ishte i mbështjellë me një batanije) se duhej të fillonte me punën e tij. Xhibrili ia tregoi atij detyrat e tija, ndër të cilat më e rëndësishmja ishte shkatërrimi i idhujve dhe ngritja e flamurit të "Njëshmërisë" (Teuhid) së Krijuesit, në të gjithë botën. Ai duhej ta ftonte njerëzimin drejt fesë së vërtetë, Islamit, që nuk ishte tjetër veçse dorëzimi në duart e Zotit dhe të dëshmuarit se Muhammedi është i Dërguari i Tij.


Atë mbrëmje, Muhammedi u kthye në shtëpi, i vendosur dhe i vetëdijshëm për detyrën që kishte dhe për faktin se duhej të fillonte me përhapjen e Islamit nga shtëpia e tij. Muhammedi i rrëfeu Hatixhes për shfaqjen e dytë të Xhibrilit dhe për detyrimin që ai ia kishte përcjellur në lidhje me ftuarjen e njerëzve në Islam. Për Hatixhen, jeta e deriatëhershme e të shoqit dhe morali i tij i pastër ishin një shenjë e pakundërshtueshme e faktit se ai ishte një i dërguar hyjnor. Andaj ajo pa mëdyshje e pranoi Islamin. Në të vërtetë, mes saj dhe Islamit ekzistonte një "afinitet ideologjik" që më herët. Andaj, kur Muhammedi ia përshkroi Islamin, ajo e "njohu" menjëherë dhe e pranoi pa asnjë mëdyshje. Ajo besonte se Krijuesi ishte Një dhe se Muhammedi ishte i Dërguari i tij, andaj tha:

"Dëshmoj se s`ka zot tjetër veç Zotit (Allahut) dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është rob i Zotit dhe i Dërguari i Tij"

Me këtë, Muhammedi e kishte fituar tashmë ndjekësen e tij të parë, Hatixhen. Ajo ishte e para që e dëshmoi Njëshmërinë e Krijuesit dhe e para që e dëshmoi profetësinë e Muhammedit. Ajo ishte e para muslimane. Muhammedi ia "prezantoi" Islamin, Hatixhes. Ai ia shpjegoi kuptimin e Islamit dhe e udhëzoi drejt kësaj rruge. Nderi i të qenit personi i parë në botë që e dëshmoi Njëshmërinë e Zotit dhe profetësinë e Muhammedit, i takon përjetësisht Hatixhes.

F.E. Peters

Ajo (Hatixheja) ishte personi i parë, që e pranoi vërtetësinë e shpalljes së Muhammedit dhe e para nga besimtarët pas vetë Profetit. Ajo e përkrahu Muhammedin gjatë viteve të para, të vështira të ligjërimeve të tija publike dhe gjatë njëzet e pesë vjetëve të martesës së tyre, ai nuk morri grua tjetër. Marrëdhënia e tyre, sipas çdo logjike standarde, ishte një lidhje dashurie po aq sa ishte një bashkëjetesë mes dy partnerësh... ("Commonwealth-i i Allahut", botuar në Nju Jork)

Siç u shpreh edhe më sipër, në këtë kohë Ali ibn Ebu Talibi jetonte me "prindërit" e tij të dytë, Muhammedin dhe Hatixhen. Dy djemtë e tyrë, Kasimi dhe Abdullahu kishin vdekur që në fëmijëri. Pas vdekjes së tyre ata e adoptuan Aliun, i cili pesë vjeç kur iu bashkangjit familjes dhe i kishte mbushur tashmë të dhjetat kur Muhammedit i erdhi shpallja. Muhammedi dhe Hatixheja e rritën dhe e edukuan atë. Në vitet që do të vijonin, do të shihej se Aliu ishte një "produkt" i mrekullueshëm i kujdesit dhe edukatës, që ia dhanë Muhammedi dhe Hatixheja.

Sir William Muir

Fill pas rindërtimit të Qabes, Muhammedi u ngushëllua për humbjen e të birit Kasimit, duke e adoptuar Aliun, djalin e mikut dhe mbrojtësit të tij Ebu Talibit. Aliu, i cili asokohe nuk ishte më shumë se pesë ose gjashtë vjeç, mbeti përgjithmonë me Muhammedin dhe mes tyre ekzistoi përherë një dashuri si mes prindit dhe fëmijës... ("Jeta e Muhammedit" botuar në Londër, 1877)

Ngase Aliu ishte pjesëtar i familjes së Profetit, në mënyrë të pashmangshme ishte i pari nga meshkujt, që do ta pranonte mesazhin e Islamit. Ai dëshmoi se Zoti është Një dhe se Muhammedi është i Dërguari i Tij dhe me plot dëshirë qëndronte prapa Muhammedit gjatë adhurimit të Zotit. Që atëherë, Muhammedi nuk u pa në lutje përveç me Aliun pranë tij. Ky djalosh do t`i mbante mend edhe vargjet e Kur`anit si dhe rrethanat në të cilat ata do të shpalleshin. Andaj mund të thuhet se ai u rrit bashkë me Kur`anin. Në të vërtetë, Aliu dhe Kur`ani u "rritën" së bashku si "binjakë" në shtëpinë e Muhammed Mustafa-së ("Mustafa" - i zgjedhuri) dhe Hatixhe`tul Kubra-së ("e madhja Hatixhe").

Profeti i Zotit, e gjeti muslimanen e parë në personin e Hatixhe dhe muslimanin e parë në atë Ali ibn Ebu Talibit.

Muhammed ibn Is`hak

Aliu ishte mashkulli i parë që i besoi të Dërguarit të Zotit, që fali namaz me të dhe që i besoi mesazhit hyjnor, kur ishte akoma një djalë dhjetëvjeçar. Zoti e zgjodhi atë që të rritej nën kujdesin e Profetit edhe përpara se të lindte Islami. ("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit")

Muhammed Husejn Hajkal

Aliu ishte asokohe i riu i parë që hyri në Islam. Ai u ndoq nga Zejd ibn Harithe-ja, shërbetori i Muhammedit. Për një kohë, Islami mbeti i kufizuar brenda katër mureve të shtëpisë së tij. Përveç vetë Muhammedit, të konvertuar në fenë e re ishin edhe e shoqja, kushëriri i tij dhe shërbetori i tij...  ("Jeta e Muhammedit", botuar në Kairo, 1935)

Marmaduke Pickthall

E para nga ndjekësit e Muhammedit ishte e shoqja, Hatixheja. I dyti ishte kyshëriri i tij i parë, Aliu, të cilin e kishtë birësuar dhe i treti, shërbetori i tij, Zejdi, një skllav i liruar.. ("Fjala hyrëse e përkthimit të Kur`anit", botuar në Lahore, Pakistan, 1975)

Siç mund të shihet më sipër, "dëshmitari" i tretë i Islamit ishte Zejd ibn Harithe, ish-skllavi i Muhammedit dhe asokohe pjesëtar i familjes së tij.

Tor Andre

Zejdi ishte ndër të parët që e pranuan Islamin. Më saktë, ai ishte i treti pas Hatixhes dhe Aliut. ("Muhammedi, njeriu dhe besimi i tij", botuar në vitin 1960)


Ali ibn Ebu Talibi ishte mashkulli i parë që e pranoi Islamin dhe ky është një fakt i padiskutueshëm. Allame Muhammed Ikballi, poeti filozof i Indo-Pakistanit, e quan atë jo vetëm "muslimani i parë", por edhe "më i miri i muslimanëve".

Ibn Is`hak

Jahja ibn Eshath ibn Kindiu përcjell nga i ati dhe ai nga gjyshi i tij, Afifi, i cili thotë: "Abbas ibn Abdul Muttalibi ishte një miku im, i cili shkonte shpesh në Jemen për të blerë erëza, që i shiste pastaj. Kur isha me të në Mina, erdhi një njeri, i cili morri abdest, u ngrit dhe u fal. Pastaj erdhi një grua e cila e bëri të njejtën. Më në fund erdhi edhe një djalosh, që i afroheshte burrërisë, u pastrua dhe filloi të falej pranë të parit. Kur e pyete Abbasin se ç`ishte ajo që po shihja, ai tha se ishte nipi i tij Muhammedi, djali i Abdullahut, i cili thoshte se është i Dërguari i Zotit, tjetri ishtë Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, djali vëllait të tij të madh dhe e treta ishte gruaja e Muhammedit, Hatixheja, e bija e Khuvejlidit, e cila e ndiqte në këtë fe të tijën. Pasi u bë musliman dhe besimi zuri vend në zemrën e tij, Afifi tha: "Ah sikur të bëhesha i katërti!" (Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit)

I katërti që e pranoi Islamin ishte Ebu Bekri, një tregtar mekkas. Në fillim, Muhammedi e shpallte fshehurazi Islamin nga frika e armiqësisë së idhujtarëve. Ai i ftonte vetëm ata njerëz të cilët i njihte personalisht. Thuhet se me përpjekjet e Ebu Bekrit, muslimanit të katërt, edhe disa mekkas të tjerë u bënë muslimanë. Ndër ta ishte Osman bin Affani, kalif i ardhshëm i muslimanëve, Talha ibn Ubejdullah, Zubejr ibn Avvami, Abdurrahman bin Auf-i, Sad bin Ebu Vakkasi dhe Ubejdullah ibn Xherrahu. Për një kohë të gjatë, muslimanët ishin të paktë në numër dhe nuk guxonin t`i bënin hapur adhurimet e tyre. Njëri ndër konvertitët e parë në Islam ishte Arkam ibn Ebi el Arkam, një burrë nga fisi Makhzum. Ai ishte i pasur dhe jetonte në një shtëpi të madhe në luginën Safa, në të cilën muslimanët mblidheshin për të bërë adhurim. Kështu kaluan tre vjet. Pastaj në vitin e katërt Muhammedit iu urdhërua ta ftonte fisin e tij në Islam.

Dhe paralajmëroji të afërmit e tu! Shuara (Poetët) 24:214

Të afërmit e Muhammedit ishin fisi i Hashimitëve dhe në veçanti pasardhësit e Abdul Muttalibit. Ai i urdhëroi i Aliut që t`i ftonte të gjithë burrat e rëndësishëm të fisit për një darkë. Ishin dyzet burra. Kur të gjithë ishin mbledhur në një sallon të shtëpisë së Ebu Talibit dhe kishin mbaruar së ngrëni, Muhammedi u ngrit dhe filloi të flasë. Njëri nga të ftuarit ishte Ebu Lehebi, xhaxha i Profetit. Ai i kishte dëgjuar fjalët që qarkullonin për aktivitetet e fshehta të nipit të tij në Mekke dhe me shumë gjasa e dinte arsyen e ftesës së Muhammedit. Profeti sapo kishte nisur të fliste kur ai u ngrit, ia ndërpreu fjalën dhe filloi të fliste vetë, duke thënë:


Vëllezër dhe kushërinj! Mos e dëgjoni këtë tradhtar dhe mos u largoni nga feja e të parëve tuaj nëse u fton në një fe të re. Nëse e pranoni ftesën e tij, mos harroni se do ta merni përballë mllefin e të gjithë arabëve kundër vetes. Ne nuk kemi fuqi t`i luftoni të gjithë sepse në fund të fundit jemi të paktë në numër. Andaj është më e mira për ju që të jeni të vendosur në fenë tuaj tradicionale...

Me fjalët e tija, Ebu Lehebi ia doli mbanë të krijonte konfuzion dhe çregullim në mesin e njerëzve dhe pas pak të gjithë u ngritën në këmbë dhe u krijua një tollovi. Filluan të largoheshin njëri pas tjetrit dhe shumë shpejt, salloni u zbraz i tëri. Përpjekja e parë e Muhammedit për ta konvertuar fisin e tij kishte dështuar. Por pa e humbur kurajon nga ky dështim fillestar, ai i urdhëroi Aliut t`i ftonte edhe njëherë të njejtët mysafirë. Pas disa ditësh, miqtë erdhën prapë dhe pasi e kishin ngrënë darkën e tyre, Muhammed u ngrit dhe foli:

I falënderohem Zotit për mëshirën e Tij. E lëvdoj Zotin dhe i kërkoi udhëzim. E besoj Atë dhe tek Ai mbështetem. Dëshmoj se nuk ka tjetër zot veç Zotit. Ai nuk ka të barabartë dhe unë jam i Dërguari i Tij. Zoti më ka urdhëruar t`ju ftoj në fenë e Tij duke më thënë: "Dhe paralajmëroji të afërmit e tu!". Andaj po ju paralajmëroj dhe ju ftoj që të dëshmoni se nuk ka zot tjetër veç Zotit dhe se unë jam i Dërguari i Tij. O bijtë e Abdul Muttalibit, askush nuk u ka ardhur më parë me diçka më të mirë se kjo që ju kam sjellur unë. Duke e pranuar atë, ju do ta siguroni mirëqenien tuaj në këtë botë dhe në tjetrën. Kush nga ju do më përkrahë në këtë detyrë të madhe? Kush do ta ndajë me mua barrën e kësaj pune? Kush do t`i përgjigjet thirrjes sime? Kush do të jetë përfaqësuesi, mëkëmbësi dhe ndihmësi im?

Në sallon ishin dyzet burra. Muhammedi heshti një grimë për të lejuar që fjalët e tija të depërtonin në mendjen e tyre por asnjëri nuk u përgjigj. Më në fund, kur heshtja po bëhej gjithë më e padurueshme dhe shtypëse, Aliu i ri u ngrit dhe tha se ai do ta përkrahte të Dërguarin e Zotit, do ta ndante barrën e tij dhe do të bëhej përfaqësues, mëkëmbës dhe ndihmës i tij në këtë rrugë. Muhammedi i bëri shenjë që të ulej dhe i tha: Prit! Mbase ndonjë më i vjetër se ti do t`i përgjigjet thirrjes sime...

Pastaj e përsëriti edhe njëherë ftesën e njejtë por askush nuk i ktheu përgjigje dhe përballë vetes gjeti vetëm një heshtje mbytëse. Edhe kësaj rradhe, Aliu u përgjigj por i Dërguari i kërkoi të kishte durim, me shpresën se ndonjë më i vjetër do të përgjigjej. I pyeti edhe njëherë tjetër dhe përsëri ndodhi e njejta gjë. Asnjëri nga të ftuarit nuk shfaqi interes për këtë ftesë të tijën. Më në fund, e pa vetëm figurën e Aliut që u ngrit në këmbë në mesin e tyre dhe ia ofroi shërbimin e tij. Kësaj rradhe Muhammedi e pranoi fjalën e Aliut. E mori pranë vetes, e përqafoi dhe duke u drejtuar nga të tjerët, tha: "Ky është ndihmësi (veziri), pasardhësi dhe mëkëmbësi im. Dëgjojeni atë dhe bindjuni!"



Edward Gibbon

Tre vjet kaluan qetësisht me konvertimin e katërmbëdhjetë personave, që ishin frytet e para të misionit të tij. Por në vitin e katërt të profetësisë, me qëllim të të ftuarit të fisit të tij në Islam, Muhammedi organizoi një darkë për dyzet miq nga fisi i Hashimitëve. "Miq dhe të afërm", ia nisi fjalës Muhammedi, "Po ua ofroj dhuratën më të çmueshme, atë që mund t`ua ofroj vetëm unë: thesaret e kësaj botë dhe të asaj që vjen. Zoti më ka urdhëruar që t`u ftoj ta adhuroni Atë. Cili prej juve do ta ndajë me mua këtë barrë? Cili nga ju do të bëhet shoqëruesi dhe ndihmësi im?"

Nuk erdhi ndonjë përgjigje derisa heshtja e habisë dhe e dyshimit u thye nga guximi i Aliut, një i ri katërmbëdhjetë vjeçar. "O Profet!", ia nisi ai. "Unë jam ai që kërkon. Kujtdo që të ngrihet kundër teje, do t`ia copëtoj dhëmbët, do t`ia verboj sytë, do t`ia thyej këmbët dhe do t`ia pres belin. O Profet, unë do të jem ndihmësi yt kundër tyre.."

Muhammedi e pranoi fjalën e tij dhe Ebu Talibi, u këshillua që ta nderonte dinjitetin e të birit. ("Rënia dhe shkatërrimi i Perandorisë Romake")

Washington Irving

"O bij të Abdul Muttalibit", thirri Muhammedi me entuziazëm. "Në mesin e njerëzve, vetëm juve u zgjodhi Zoti për dhuratën më të çmueshme. Në emër të Tij, unë po ua ofroj bekimet e kësaj bote dhe të botës tjetër. Kush nga ju do ta ndajë me mua barrën e kësaj pune? Kush do të jetë vëllai, mëkëmbësi dhe ndihmësi im?" Të gjithë heshtën, disa të habitur dhe disa duke qeshur me tallje dhe mosbesim. Më në fund, Aliu, me një entuziazëm rinor ia ofroi shërbimin e tij, duke thënë në mënyrë modeste se ishte i ri dhe i dobët. Muhammedi e përqafoi të riun, e shtrëngoi fort në gjoks dhe tha: "Ky është vëllai, ndihmësi dhe mëkëmbësi im. Dëgjojeni fjalën e tij dhe bindjuni!" ("Jeta e Muhammedit")

Sir Richard Burton

Pas shumë meditimesh, pas zemërimit ndaj fanatizmit absurd të hebrenjve, ndaj bestytnive të të krishterëve arabë dhe sirianë dhe ndaj idhujtarisë së poshtër të bashkëqytetarëve të tij, entuaziast siç ishte (dhe cili shpirt i madh nuk ka qenë entuziast?), Muhammedi vendosi ta ndryshonte këtë abuzim ku shpallja urrehej dhe ishte viktimë e paragjykimeve. Ai u prezantua si një njeri i frymëzuar (nga Zoti) përpara një grupi burrash nga fisi i tij. Ky hap ishte një dështim përveç faktit se i përfitoi një ndjekës që vlente më shumë se njëmijë shpata: Aliun, të birin e Ebu Talibit. ("Hebrenjtë, romët dhe Islami", botuar në San Francisko, 1898)

Aliu ia ofroi Muhammedit shërbimin e tij dhe i Dërguari i Zotit e pranoi këtë. Për pleqtë e fisit, vepra e Aliut mund të dukej si një vepër e pamenduar e bërë vetëm sa për të rënë në sy, por ai shumë shpejt dëshmoi se ishte i aftë të bëntë më shumë gjëra se ç`mund vetëm të ëndërronin të tjerët. I Dërguari jo vetëm që e pranoi këtë shërbim të Aliut me shumë gëzim por edhe shpalli se që nga ajo ditë, Aliu ishte mëkëmbësi i tij.


Kjo thënie e Muhammedit ishte e drejtpërdrejtë dhe shumë e qartë. Është krejt e pakuptimtë që të thuhet, siç pretendojnë disa, se kjo "mëkëmbësi" e Aliut ishte e kufizuar vetëm në fisin e Hashimitëve. Muhammedi nuk bëri një kufizim të tillë. Aliu ishte mëkëmbësi i tij për të gjithë muslimanët dhe në çdo kohë. Darka në të cilën i Dërguari i Zotit e shpalli Aliun pasardhës të tij, është e famshme në histori si "Darka e të afërmve (dhu`l-ashira)". Ky emërtim rrjedh nga vetë Kur`ani fisnik (kapitulli 26, vargu 214). Është e çuditshme se Sir William Muir e ka quajtur një trillim këtë ngjarje historike. Por ç`është e pavërtetë ose aq e pamundur në këtë ngjarje? A ka diçka më të logjikshme për të Dërguarin e Zotit se fillimi i shpalljes së Islamit përpara familjes dhe fisit të tij, veçanërisht pas një urdhri kaq të prerë nga Zoti?

"Darka e të afërmve", në të cilën Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit, e emëroi Ali ibn Ebu Talibin si pasardhësin e tij, është një ndodhi historike, vërtetësia e të cilës është konfirmuar, në mes tjerash, nga historianët e mëposhtëm arabë:

1.	Tabariu, në veprën "Historia e profetëve dhe mbretërve" (e njohur shkurt si "Historia e Tabariut), vëll.2, fq.217

2.	Ibn Athiri në "Historinë" e tij, vëll. 2, fq. 22

3.	Ebu`l-Fida në veprën "Historia e shkurtër e njerëzimit" (e njohur si "Historia e Ebu`l-Fida-së) vëll.1, fq.116

Sir William Muir

Kushëriri i tij, Aliu, asokohe trembëdhjetë ose katërmbëdhjetë vjeç, i shfaqte tashmë shenjat e urtisë, e cila do ta dallonte në jetën e tij në vazhdim. Ndonse kishte një guxim të fortë, atij i mungonte energjia pozitive që do ta kishte bërë atë një përhapës efektiv të Islamit. Ai u rrit nga një fëmijë nën kujdesin e  Muhammedit dhe lidhjet e tija të hershme e forcuan vendosmërinë e tij në të ardhmen... ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Londër, 1877)

Nuk mund të pajtohemi me Sir William Muir-in në lidhje me faktin se Aliut "i mungonte energjia pozitive që do ta kishte bërë atë një përhapës efektiv të Islamit". Në të gjithë krizat e Islamit, pikërisht ai u zgjodh për t`i kryer detyrat më të rrezikshme, të cilat i kreu në mënyrë të përsosur. Edhe si misionar, Aliu ishte i pashoq. Nuk kishte ndër ndjekësit e Profetit ndonjë që ishte më efektiv se ai në përhapjen e Islamit. Ai ua shpalli publikisht paganëve mekkas, 40 vargjet e para të kapitullit të nëntë të Kur`anit, si misionar i Islamit dhe si përfaqësues i të Dërguarit të Zotit. Ishte pikërisht Aliu, ai që i konvertoi në Islam të gjithë fiset e Jemenit. Muhammedi e kishte rritur Aliun si të ishte djali i tij dhe sikur atij t`i mungonte diçka, me siguri Muhammedi do ta dinte. Por ai e shpalli Aliun ndihmës (vezir), pasardhës dhe mëkëmbës të tij, ndonse askush në atë kohë nuk mund ta parashikonte të ardhmen e Islamit. Kjo flet qartë për besimin e palëkundur që Profeti i Islamit e kishte tek ky djalosh katërmbëdhjetë vjeçar. 
Aliu është simbol i shpresës dhe i aspiratave të Islamit. Në revolucionin e madh, që Muhammedi e shpalli në "darkën e të afërmve", ai e mobilizoi dinamizmin, idealizmin dhe entuziazmin e rinisë, të cilat u mishëruan tek Aliu. Dy gjëra ndodhën në këtë darkë. Gjëja e parë ishte se Profeti e shpalli Islamin hapur dhe Islami pushoi së qeni një "lëvizje e nëntokës" dhe doli në sipërfaqe. Në darkën me të afërmit e tij, Muhammedi e kaloi pikën pas të cilës nuk kishte më kthim. Kishte ardhur koha që ai ta shpallte mesazhin e Islamit përtej fisit të tij, së pari Kurejshit të Mekkes, pastaj arabëve dhe më në fund, gjithë njerëzimit. Gjëja e dytë ishte fakti se ai e "gjeti" një Ali, i cili ishte mishërimi i guximit, devotshmërisë dhe vendosmërisë, i vlefshëm "sa njëmijë shpata".

Thuhet se disa ditë pas darkës së dytë për të afërmit, Muhammedi u ngjit në kodrën Safa, afër Qabes dhe thirri:

"O bijtë e Fehrit, o bijtë e Loit, o bijtë e Adit dhe i gjithë Kurejshi! Ejanë këtej e më dëgjoni. Kam diçka shumë të rëndësishme për t`ju thënë."

Shumë nga ata që e dëgjuan, erdhën. Pastaj ai vazhdoi: "Do më besonit vallë, sikur t`ju thoja se një ushtri rri fshehur pas kësaj kodre dhe po bëhet gati t`ju sulmojë posa t`ju gjejë të papërgatitur?" Të gjithë thanë se do t`i besonin sepse nuk e kishin parë asnjëherë të gënjente. "Në është ashtu..", vazhdoi Muhammedi, "..atëherë më dëgjoni me kujdes! Zoti i Qiejve dhe i tokës më ka urdhëruar që t`ju paralajmëroj për kohërat e liga që do të vijnë. Por në bëhi të kujdesshëm, do të shpëtoni nga dënimi i përjetshëm.." Kur arriti këtu, Ebu Lehebi, i cili gjendej mes dëgjuesve, ia preu përsëri fjalën dhe tha: "Të marrtë mortja! A për këtë na e more kohën? S`duam të të dëgjojmë. Mos na thirr edhe njëherë!"

Që nga ajo kohë, Ebu Lehebi vazhdimisht u përpoq ta pengonte Profetin kudo që të shkonte ai. Po të lexonte pjesë nga Kur`ani ose të thoshte diçka, ai menjëherë ia ndërpriste fjalën ose ironizonte me të. Këtë urrejtje ndaj Islamit, ai e ndante me të shoqen, Umm Xhemil. Që të dy u mallkuan nga Zoti në Kur`an (shih kapitullin e 111-të të Kur`anit).

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

9. Muslimanët e hershëm dhe përndjekja e tyre

Ndonse Ebu Lehebi shumë shpesh i shpërndante njerëzit që mblidheshin për ta dëgjuar të Dërguarin, në Mekke ishte përhapur fjala në lidhje me të dhe shumë njerëz po flisnin për Islamin. Më të mençurit në mesin e tyre pyesnin: "Ç`është kjo fe drejt të cilës po na fton Muhammedi?" Kjo fliste për kuriozitetin e tyre në lidhje me Islamin dhe bëri që disa prej tyre të përpiqeshin për të kuptuar më shumë. Në ditët në vijim, Muhammedi bëri përpjekje të shumta për t`u folur në publik mekkasve. Por Ebu Lehebi dhe bashkëpunëtori i tij, Ebu Xhehli, bënë ç`mos për ta penguar nga një gjë e tillë, ndonse nuk arritën ta thenin vendosmërinë e Muhammedit.


Muhammedi e kuptoi se puna e tij nuk do të ishte e lehtë. E dinte se do të përballej me shumë pengesa dhe se do ta kishte përballë kundërshtimin e ashpër të idhujtarëve. Por ai u mbështet tek Zoti për t`i tejkaluar të gjitha këto. Ajo që u kishte sjellur arabëve ishte një mësim i çuditshëm dhe i pashoq. Askush prej tyre nuk kishte dëgjuar më parë diçka të tillë. Ai u thoshte arabëve që të mos i adhuronin ata idhuj të pajetë, të cilët vetë i krijonin prej guri ose prej druri dhe të cilët nuk kishin kurrfarë fuqie për t`u dhënë diçka ose për t`u marrë. Ai u tha se duhet ta adhuronin Allahun, Zotin e vetëm të universit. Gjithashtu u tha se në sytë e Krijuesit të tyre, të gjithë ata ishin të barabartë dhe se po të bëheshin muslimanë, do të ishin vëllezër të njëri-tjetrit.

Ai dëshironte ta riorganizojë shoqërinë arabe. Doktrina e re, të cilën e solli me këtë qëllim, në vend të gjakut, e bënte besimin shtyllë të shoqërisë. Por arabët ishin të rritur në "kanunet" e traditave pagane dhe besonin fort në strukturën fisnore të shoqërisë. Për ta "gjaku" ishte themeli i organizimit shoqëror. Andaj në këndvështrimin e tyre, nëse besimi e shtypte gjakun në këtë sistem të ri, kjo do të sillte shkatërrimin e gjithë strukturës shoqërore arabe.

Përveç kësaj, Muhammedi i ftoi të pasurit ta ndanin pasurinë e tyre me të varfërit dhe me nevojtarët. Të varfërve, sipas tij, u takonte një pjesë nga prona e pasanikëve. Ky lloj dhënieje, do të krijonte një baraspeshë të pasurisë në shoqëri. Shumë nga arabët e pasur ishin fajdexhinj, ose thënë më saktë: "përbindësha të fajdes". Ata ishin pasuruar duke u huazuar para të varfërve me nivele shumë të larta interesi. Të varfërit asnjëherë nuk arrinin t`i paguanin borxhet e tyre dhe prandaj bëheshin shërbetorë ekonomikë të të pasurve. Për arabët e pasur, ndarja e pasurisë pikërisht me këta njerëz, të cilët deri tani i kishin shfrytëzuar, ishte krejt e papranueshme. Duke u kërkuar që ta ndanin pasurinë e tyre me të varfërit, Muhammedi i kishte prekur në sedër.

Të gjitha këto ide ishin të huaja për arabët. Në të vërtetë, ato ishin revolucionare. Por duke përhapur ide të tilla revolucionare, Muhammedi e provokonte rendin e vjetër shoqëror. Ndër më të ashprit në reagimin kundër tij ishin fisi i Umajjadëve, nga Kurejshi. Pjesëtarët e këtij fisi ishin flamurtarët e fajdexhinjve dhe "kapitalistëve" të Mekkes dhe njëherërit edhe "priftërinjtë" e panteonit pagan. Tek Muhammedi dhe tek mesazhi i Islamit, ata shihnin një kërcënim për rendin e tyre social, të themeluar në forcë dhe privilegje. Andaj atyre u vinte mirë ta vazhdonin këtë status quo. Në vitet në vijim, ata do të ishin  kryesuesit e një lufte të vendosur kundër Islamit dhe njëherit edhe armiqtë më kokëfortë të kësaj feje.

Por në mesin e Kurejshit kishte edhe të tillë që i pëlqyen këto ide të reja, të sjellura nga Muhammedi, të përmbledhura nën emrin Islam. Shumë prej tyre nuk i rezistuan dot bukurisë së këtyre ideve dhe i pranuan ato.


Ndër muslimanët e hershëm ishin Jasiri, e shoqja Sumejje dhe i biri Ammari. Ata ishin familja e parë, gjithë anëtarët e të cilës e kishin pranuar Islamin duke e përbërë familjen e parë muslimane.

Islami ishte në veçanti tërheqës për klasat e shtypura të Mekkes. Kur pjesëtarët e kësaj klase shoqërore bëheshin muslimanë, e shihnin se në jetën e tyre pagane kishin qenë të nënçmuar dhe të shkelur nga aristokracia mekkase. Por Islami u falte atyre vetëbesim dhe u mundësonte të gjenin një krenari të re brenda vetes. Pjesa më e madhe e muslimanëve të parë ishin "të varfër dhe të dobët". Por kishte edhe disa pasanikë në mesin e tyre, ndër të cilët bien në sy Hudhajfa bin Utba dhe Akram ibn Ebi`l-Arkami. Po këtij grupi i takojnë edhe ata të cilët Ebu Bekri i solli drejt Islamit: Osmani, Talha-ja, Zubejri, Abdurrahman ibn Aufi, Sa`ad ibn Ebi Vakkasi dhe Ebu Ubejde ibn Xherrahu. Të gjithë ishin pjesëtarë të fiseve të ndryshme të Kurejshit.

Në fillim, me sa duket, paganët aristokratë të Mekkes e shihnin më shumë me tallje përpjekjen e Islamit për t`u njohur publikisht, sesa me urrejtje. Por me rritjen e kësaj lëvizjeje të re ata ndjenë se idetë e Muhammedit ishin vërtetë "të rrezikshme" dhe se nuk kishte asgjë për të qeshur. Ata insistonin se stërgjyshërit e tyre i kishin adhuruar idhujt për shekuj me rradhë dhe me këtë e argumentonin faktin se idhujtaria ishte një gjë e drejtë. Andaj nuk mund t`i lejonin Muhammedit që t`ua prishte këtë besim.

Por ç`ishte më e keqja, Muhammedi nuk ndalej vetëm me të kritikuarit e idhujtarisë. Akoma më të rrezikshme dhe të frikshme për Umajjadët, ishin idetë e tija për drejtësi ekonomike dhe shoqërore, gjë që i kërcënonte me shkatërrim kështjellat e privilegjeve të tyre dhe të hierarkisë së krijuar në rendin shoqëror të të kaluarës. Ata ia bënë të qartë se nuk do t`i dorëzonin privilegjet e tyre dhe se do t`i mbronin me çdo kusht.

Megjithatë, ideja e cila ishte më e padurueshme për aristokracinë e "vetëshpallur" të Kurejshit ishte koncepti i Muhammedit se pjesëtarët e klasave të shkelura të shoqërisë, shumë prej tyre skllevër ose ish-skllevër, tani të kthyer në muslimanë, ishin të barabartë me ta. Të barabartë me Kurejshët e lavdishëm dhe të fuqishëm! Thelbi i jetës së tyre ishte krenaria dhe arroganca kurse barazia me skllevërit ose ish-skllevërit e tyre, ishte për ta e pamendueshme. Ata ishin të obsesionuar me mitin e "superioritetit" të tyre kundrejt të tjerëve.

Duke e përhapur doktrinën "heterodokse" të barazisë së skllavit me të zotin, të të pasurit me të varfërin e të arabit me jo-arabin, duke i mohuar pretendimet për superioritet vetëm për hir të prejardhjes dhe duke thënë se në sytë e Zotit, statusi i një besimtari ishte shumë më i lartë se ai i të gjithë jobesimtarëve të botës, Muhammedi kishte kryer një "krim kundër popullit" për Kurejshin. Kurejshët adhuronin shumë idhuj dhe njëri prej tyre ishte edhe raca e tyre. Përkundër kësaj, Islami krejtësisht e zhvlerëson krenarinë racore. Sipas Kur`anit Fisnik, të gjithë njerëzit janë pasardhës të Ademit, i cili nuk ishte tjetër veçse një grusht pluhur. Iblisi (djalli, satana) u bë i mallkuari i Zotit pikërisht për arsyen se mendonte se prejardhja e tij "e lartë" ishte superiore ndaj prejardhjes së "ulët" të njeriut. "Njeriu", tha ai, "u krijua nga dheu por unë, u krijova nga zjarri.." Kjo ndjenjë superioriteti, duke u mbështetur vetëm në prejardhjen e gjakut të tyre, është kritikuar ashpër nga Islami. Kjo fe e ka zhvleftësuar krejtësisht rëndësinë e racës, kombësisë, ngjyrës dhe privilegjeve dhe ua ka ndaluar muslimanëve t`i ndajnë njerëzit sipas gjakut ose sipas përkatësisë së tyre gjeografike.

Sipas Kur`anit, njeriu më i vlefshëm është muttakiu, gjegjësisht ai i cili e do Zotin dhe i bindet përherë. Në Islam, dëshmia e vetme e karakterit të një njeriu është dashuria e tij ndaj Krijuesit. Të gjitha përcaktimet tjera të jetës individuale të njeriut janë të pakuptimta. Por siç u tha edhe më sipër, Kurejshi, mbase nga paaftësia e tyre intelektuale, nuk ishte i gatshëm të pranonte ide të tilla. Për ta, këto ide ishin të barabarta me blasfeminë dhe ishin krejtësisht të papranueshme. Dhe kur e kuptuan këtë, ata vendosën se jo vetëm që duhej ta kundërshtonin Muhammedin, Profetin e Islamit, por edhe ta shkatërronin këtë "herezi" të quajtur Islam, përpara se të lëshonte rrënjë e të forcohej. Ata udhëhiqeshin nga krenaria e tyre dhe nga dëshira e tyre për t`i dhënë një goditje të tillë Muhammedit dhe Islamit.

Me këtë vendim, fisi i Kurejshit i shpalli luftë Muhammedit, për t`i mbrojtur idhujt e tyre si dhe sistemin e tyre shoqëror dhe ekonomik. Mekkeja ishte në gjendje lufte... Kurejshët e filluan kampanjën e tyre kundër Islamit duke i dhunuar dhe duke i përndjekur muslimanët. Në fillim këto sulme ishin kryesisht tallje në publik dhe ofendime. Por me kalimin e kohës, idhujtarët filluan që këtë dhunë ta përcillnin nga fjalët në veprat e tyre. Nga frika e hakmarrjes së fisit të tij, ata nuk e dhunuan fizikisht Muhammedin, por nuk hezituan t`i sulmonin muslimanët e klasave të ulta. Për një kohë të gjatë, ishin pikërisht këta muslimanë të varfër që e vuajtën përndjekjen dhe dhunën e  Kurejshit.

Ibn Is`hak

Pastaj Kurejshi i provokonte njerëzit kundër ndjekësve të të Dërguarit. Secili fis i përndiqte njerëzit e tij që ishin bërë muslimanë, duke i rrahur për t`i kthyer nga feja e tyre. Zoti e mbrojti të Dërguarin nëpërmjet xhaxhait të tij (Ebu Talibit), i cili sapo i pa këto veprime të Kurejshit, i mblodhi të gjithë Hashimitët dhe bijtë e Abdul Muttalibit, dhe u kërkoi ta mbronin Muhammedin. Të gjithë u pajtuan përveç Ebu Lehebit. ("Jeta e të dërguarit të Zotit")


Disa nga viktimat e përndjekjes


Bilalli, ishte skllavi etiopian i Umejje bin Khalafit. Umejje dhe idhujtarët e tjerë e torturuan atë nën diellin e nxehtë të Mekkes me metoda që shkonin përtej kufijve të durimit njerëzor. Por Bilalli ishte i mbrojtur nga fuqia e tij e brendshme, të cilën s`e humbi kurrë. Dashuria për Zotin dhe për të Dërguarin e Tij i mundësuan t`i duronte këto dhimbje. Ebu Bekri e bleu atë nga i zoti dhe ia fali lirinë. Kur i Dërguari emigroi për në Medine, e shpalli Bilallin muezzin (thirrës të ezanit) të parë të Islamit. Zëri i tij i fortë dhe i bukur jehoi nëpër Medine me thirrjen "Allah-u-Ekber" (Zoti është më i madhi). Në vitet në vijim, kur çlirimi i gjithë Gadishullit Arabik përfundoi, i Dërguari i Zotit e shpalli Bilallin, përgjegjës të arkës shtetërore.

Khabab ibn el-Arati ishte një i ri njëzet vjeçar, i cili e pranoi Islamin. Ai ishte robi i fisit Zuhra. Kurejshët e torturuan atë me ditë të tëra. Ai u shpërngul drejt Medines bashkë me Profetin. Suhaib ibn Sinani ishte zënë rob nga grekët dhe ishte shitur. Kur u bë musliman, pjesëtarët e Kurejshit e rrahën ashpër por nuk ia lëkundën dot besimin. Ebu Fukaiha ishte skllavi i Safvan bin Umejjes. Ai e pranoi Islamin bashkë me Bilallin dhe njësoj si ai, u tërhoq zvarrë nëpër rërën e shkretëtirës me këmbët e lidhura pas një kafshe. Edhe atë e bleu Ebu Bekri dhe ia fali lirinë. Ebu Fukaiha u shpërngul drejt Medines bashkë me Profetin por vdiq para betejës së Bedrit.

Lubina ishte një robëreshë e Mumil bin Habibit. Emin Davidari, në veprën e tij "Imazhe nga jeta e Profetit" (botuar në Kairo, 1968), thotë se Umar ibn Khattabi, që më vonë do të bëhej Kalifi i dytë i muslimanëve, e torturoi atë dhe kurdoherë që kësaj torture i jepte një pushim, thoshte:

"Nuk ndalova ngase më dhimbsesh por ngase u lodha të të rrahuri..."

Pas një pushimi të shkurtër, ai vazhdonte me rrahjen. Ebu Bekri e bleu edhe atë dhe ia fali lirinë. Zunajra ishte një robëreshë tjetër muslimane. Kur e shpalli besimin e saj, Umar ibn Khattabi dhe Ebu Xhehli, e rrahën atë me rradhë derisa u verbua. Autori Emin Davidar, thotë se asaj iu kthye shikimi vite më pas. Këtë shërim ata ua mveshën "magjive" të Muhammedit. Edhe Zunajran e bleu Ebu Bekri dhe ia fali lirinë. Përveç këtyre, kishte edhe të tjerë muslimanë, të cilët ndonse nuk ishin skllevër, ishin shumë të varfër e të dobët. Edhe ky grup pësoi nga torturat e mekkasve. Ndër ta është Ammar bin Jasiri dhe prindërit e tij. Ky i fundit u dallua në mesin e ndjekësve të Profetit për diturinë e tij dhe ishte njëri ndër hafidhët (njerëz që i dinë përmendësh Kur`anin) e parë të Islamit. Pas shpalljes së një vargu, ai e dëgjonte nga i Dërguari dhe e regjistronte në kujtesën e tij.


Përcillet se kur u shpall kapitulli "Rahman" (kapitulli i 55-të), i Dërguari i pyeti ndjekësit e tij se cili prej tyre do të shkonte në Qabe për t`ua recituar publikisht idhujtarëve. Abdullah ibn Mesudi u paraqit si vullnetar, shkoi në Qabe dhe e lexoi me zë kapitullin e ri të shpallur. Pas vetë të Dërguarit, Abdullah ibn Mesudi ishte njeriu i parë, i cili e lexoi me zë Kur`anin në Qabe, para një publiku që e urrente Islamin dhe që bëri ç`mos që ta ndalonte e ta heshtte.

Ibn Is`hak

Jahja bin Urvan bin Zubejri më përcolli nga gjyshërit e tij se pas të Dërguarit të Zotit, njeriu i parë që e lexoi me zë Kur`anin brenda Qabes ishte Abdullah ibn Mesudi... ("Jeta e të dërgurit të Zotit")


Një pjesëtar tjetër i këtij grupi të muslimanëve të varfër ishte Ebu Dher Giffariu. Ai i takonte fisit Giffar, i cili jetonte nga plaçkitjet. Nga disa udhëtarë, kuptoi se një profet i ri ishte shfaqur në Mekke, i cili i ftonte njerëzit të largoheshin nga idhujtaria, ta adhuronin një Zot të vetëm, të mos gënjenin dhe të mos i varrosnin të gjalla vajzat e tyre. Atij i pëlqyen këto ide dhe udhëtoi drejt Mekkes për të parë në ishin të vërteta fjalët që thuheshin për të.

Në Mekke ishte i huaj. Kishte dëgjuar se Muhammedi kishte krijuar shumë armiq duke e sulmuar idhujtarinë arabe dhe për këtë arsye kishte frikë t`i pyeste njerëzit në lidhje me të. Kështu e kaloi gjithë ditën duke ndenjur nën hijen e Qabes dhe duke i vështruar kalimtarët. Në mbrëmjen e kësaj dite, Aliu kaloi aty pranë dhe e vërejti se Ebu Dheri ishte i huaj. E ftoi për darkë dhe Ebu Dheri e pranoi ftesën e tij, duke i zbuluar njëkohësisht se përse kishte ardhur. Aliu, i gëzuar nga fjalët e të huajit, e çoi atë në prani të të Dërguarit, prejt të cilit Ebu Dherri e mësoi Islamin. Për të, si Islami ashtu edhe i Dërguari ishin shumë tërheqës. Kjo bukuri e Islamit e magjepsi dhe ai e pranoi fenë e rë. Gjëja e parë që bëri Ebu Dherri ishte mohimi publik i idhujtarisë.  Ai shkoi në Qabe dhe thirri:

"S`ka Zot tjetër veç Zotit dhe Muhammedi është i Dërguari i Tij.."

Dhe siç mund të pritej, idhujtarët e sulmuan dhe filluan ta rrihnin. Ai i shpëtoi këtij sulmi falë ndërhyrjes së Abbas-it, xhaxhait të Profetit. Ai u tha mekkasve se Ebu Dherri i takonte fisit Giffar, nëpër territorin e të cilit kalonin karavanët e tyre drejt veriut. Po t`i bënin diçka këtij njeriu, fisi i tij do ta ndërpriste rrugën për në Siri. Ebu Dherr Gifariu ishte njëri nga njerëzit më të pazakontë në historinë e Islamit. Ai ishte një njeri sypatrembur dhe shumë i sinqertë e i drejtpërdrejtë në fjalët e tija. Për të, Muhammedi thoshte:  

"Qielli s`ka mbuluar një njeri më të sinqertë se Ebu Dherri."


Frika nga dhuna e Kurejshit nuk i ktheu këto shpirtra të shenjtë dhe heroikë nga pranimi i tyre i Islamit dhe la gjurmë të thella në historinë e kësaj feje. Ndër muslimanët e hershëm ishte edhe Masab ibn Umari, një kushëri i babait të Muhammedit. Shumë vite më vonë, në Besëlidhjen e parë të Akabas, banorët e Jethribit do t`i kërkonin Profetit që t`u dërgonte një mësues të Kur`anit dhe pikërisht ai do të ishte zgjedhja e Muhammedit. Kjo gjë e bëri atë "zyrtarin" e parë të Islamit. Ai ishte poashtu edhe flamurtari i ushtrisë muslimane në betejën e Uhudit, në të cilën ra dëshmor.

Nëse ndonjë pjesëtar i një familjeje mekkase e pranonte Islamin, ai përjashtohej përjetësisht nga familja e tij, pa shpresën se mund të kthehej një ditë. Për këtë arsye, shumë mekkas e shihnin Islamin si një "forcë ndarëse", e cila i shkatërronte familjet e tyre dhe shumë nga ata vendosën se duhet ta parandalonin përhapjen e këtij fenomeni. Por ata nuk gjetën ndonjë mënyrë efektive për ta ndalur Islamin, përveç përdorimit të dhunës. Ata e shihnin se sikur të mos vepronin sa më shpejt dhe me vendosmëri, nuk ishte aq e largët dita kur çdo shtëpi e Mekkes do të kthehej në fushëbetejë të pjesëtarëve të saj që e ndiqnin fenë e vjetër dhe atyre që e kishin pranuar Islamin.

Kishte edhe të tillë në mesin e mekkasve, që mendonin se Muhammedi i bënte gjithë këto gjëra vetëm nga ambicja e tij për pushtet. Të gjithë u mblodhën dhe kërkuan një zgjidhje, që do t`i sillte një fund të shpejtë këtij problemi. Pas një diskutimi të gjatë, vendosën që Utba, njëri nga prijësit e Kurejshit, të takohej me Muhamemdin dhe të përpiqej ta bindte për t`u tërhequr nga rruga e tij. Utba ishte i njohur për aftësinë e tij për t`i bindur njerëzit. Ai e thirri të Dërguarin dhe i tha:

"O Muhammed! Mos e mbill farën e urrejtjes dhe ndarjes mes arabëve. Pusho së mallkuari perënditë dhe perëndeshat, të cilat stërgjyshërit tanë i kanë adhuruar për shekuj dhe që ne i adhurojmë sot. Në është pushteti qëllimi yt, ne jemi gati të të pranojmë ty si sovran të Mekkes. Në do pasuri, mjafton të na thuash dhe ne do t`ta falim atë që të kërkosh. Dhe në do  grua nga ndonjë familje fisnike, vetëm thuaja emrin dhe ne menjëherë do t`të martojmë me të."

Muhammedi i dëgjoi të gjitha fjalët e Utbes por në vend që të shfaqte interesim për gjërat që i ofroi ky i fundit, vetëm ia lexoi me zë kapitullin "Sexhde" (kapitull 32-të i Kur`anit), që ishte shpallja më e re hyjnore. Kur mbaroi me leximin, Utba u kthye tek Kurejshi dhe u tha se duhej ta linin të qetë Muhammedin dhe të mos e ngacmonin më tej. Ai gjithashtu u tha se sikur Muhammedi të dështonte në misionin e tij, Kurejshi nuk do të humbte gjë por sikur t`ia dilte mbanë, ata do të kishin hise në fuqinë dhe në lavdinë e tij. Por Kurejshi nuk i pranoi këshillat e Utbes për të qenë të përmbajtur ndaj Muhammedit dhe ndjekësve të tij. Ata vazhduan me përndjekjen e muslimanëve si më parë dhe gjithë kohës u përpoqën për të gjetur një metodë më të mirë për ta ndaluar hovin e Islamit sepse dhuna që ushtronin nuk jepte fryte.

Muhammedi ishte i mbrojtur nga xhaxhai i tij Ebu Talibi dhe për sa kohë që të ishte gjallë ky i fundit, paganët nuk do të guxonin ta preknin. Disa prej tyre menduan se mund ta bindnin Ebu Talibin që ta tërhiqte mbrojtjen e tij nga Muhammedi, në emër të solidaritetit fisnor. Në fund të fundit, solidariteti i fisit ishte një gjë tepër e rëndësishme, që as Ebu Talibi nuk mund të mos e mendonte edhe përkundër dashurisë së madhe që ushqente për të nipin. Kurejshi dërgoi tek Ebu Talibi një grup të përbërë nga figurat kryesore të fisit. Këta i kërkuan Ebu Talibit që në emër të solidaritetit fisnor të Kurejshit, ta tërhiqte mbrojtjen e tij nga Muhammedi, i cili po e shkatërronte atë.

Por Ebu Talibit as që i kalonte nëpër mendje që ta linte Muhammedin të pambrojtur. Ai vetëm sa i kënaqi të dërgurit e Kurejshit me fjalë të bukura dhe me lëvdata, për t`i kthyer më në fund duarbosh. Edhe këta të fundit e kishin të qartë se kjo përpjekje ishte një dështim i rradhës për ta por nuk u dorëzuan dhe bënë një tjetër përpjekje për ta prishur marrëdhënien mes Ebu Talibit dhe Muhammedit. Një delegacioni ri u dërgua tek Ebu Talibi bashkë me një të ri të pashëm, të quajtur Ammara ibn Velid, të cilin ia ofruan Ebu Talibit të bëhej djali i tij në shkëmbim të Muhammedit.

Ebu Talibi duhet të ketë qeshur me këtë "tregti" të Kurejshit. A mund vallë të besonin se ai do t`ua jepte djalin e tij që ta vrasin dhe në vend të tij, ta merrte njërin nga bijtë e tyre? Ideja ishte qesharake por Ebu Talibit, me delikatesën e tij, i ktheu përsëri me duar të zbrazura. Me këtë, dështoi edhe përpjekja e dytë e Kurejshit për ta bërë Ebu Talibin ta dorëzonte Muhammedin. Kur u zgjuan nga ndikimi i kësaj përpjekjeje të fundit, e kishin kuptuar tashmë se përpjekjet paqësore për ta zgjidhur problemin ishin të pamundura. Andaj vendosën të mernin masa më drastike. Të mllefosur sa më s`ka, prijësit e Kurejshit morën një qëndrim më të ashpër dhe i dërguan Ebu Talibit një delegacion të tretë. Kërkesa e tyre ishte dorëzimi i Muhammedit. Prijësit i thanë Ebu Talibit se kishte dy zgjedhje: ose do t`ua dorëzonte Muhammedin ose do t`i shijonte pasojat e një refuzimi të tillë.

Ebu Talibi ishte një njeri fytyrëqeshur dhe i hareshëm por kjo ditë ishte një ditë e errët për të. E dinte se Kurejshi e kishte shumë seriozisht kësaj rradhe. Andaj e thirri Muhammedin dhe i rrëfeu për ultimatumin e Kurejshit dhe shtoi:

"O shpirti i xhaxhait! Mos më ngarko me një barrë që është përtej fuqisë sime!" Muhammedi ia ktheu: "Xhaxha, dije se sikur Kurejshi të ma falte diellin në dorën e djathtë dhe hënën në të majtën, nuk do pushoj së shpalluri Njëshmërinë e Zotit. Në këtë rrugë, o do t`ia dal mbanë dhe Islami do ngadhnjejë o do të vdes duke u përpjekur."


Qëllimi i Ebu Talibit nuk ishte ta pengonte Muhammedin nga shpallja e Islamit por ta shihte vendosmërinë e tij. Përgjigja e hapur dhe e vendosur e Muhammedit e la të kënaqur dhe i tha:

"Shko biri im dhe bëj ç`të duash! Askush s`ka për të të prekur.."

Sir William Muir

...por mendimi se mbrojtësi i tij mund ta linte në baltë, e pushtoi Muhammedin, ai filloi të qante dhe u ngrit për të dalë. Atëherë Ebu Talibi i thirri: "O djali i tim vëllai! Kthehu prapë!" Muhammedi erdhi prapë pranë tij dhe Ebu Talibi i tha: "Shko në paqe, nipi im, dhe thuaje fjalën që do. Për Zotin, asnjëherë s`kam për të lënë vetëm."  ("Jeta e Muhammedit", 1877)

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Muhammed Husejn Hajkal

Ebu Talibi tha: "Shko nipi im dhe thuaje atë që do. Për Zotin s`kam për të të dorëzuar kurrë në duart e armiqve të tu..."

Ebu Talibi ua shpalli vendimin e tij Hashimitëve dhe bijve të Muttalibit dhe u foli me lëvdata për pozitën e lartë të Muhammedit. Ai u kërkoi të gjithëve që ta mbronin Muhammedin nga Kurejshi. Të gjithë u betuan se do ta mbronin përveç Ebu Lehebit, i cili e shpalli hapur armiqësinë e tij dhe faktin se do t`i bashkangjitej palës tjetër.

Kurejshi i persekutoi ndjekësit e Muhammedit në të gjitha mënyrat e mundshme. Muhammedi u shpëtoi këtyre dhunimeve vetëm falë mbrojtjes së Ebu Talibit, fisit të Hashimitëve dhe bijve të Muttalibit. ("Jeta e Muhammedit")

Të zhgënjyer dhe të dëshpëruar nga manovrat e Ebu Talibit, durimi i idhujtarëve mekkas po harxhohej. Pas dështimit të përpjekjes së tyre të tretë , ata e shfaqën me plotë forcë zemërimin e tyre dhe filluan t`i sulmonin muslimanët e pambrojtur. Qëllimi i tyre ishte shkatërrimi i kësaj feje të re nëpërmjet dhunës dhe frikës.

Viktimat e para të mizorisë pagane ishin ata muslimanë që nuk ishin pjesëtarë të ndonjë fisi mekkas. Jasiri, e shoqja Sumejje dhe djali i tyre Ammari, ishin të tillë. Në Mekke ata ishin "të huaj", të cilët nuk e gëzonin mbrojtjen e asnjë fisi. Që të tre u torturuan nga Ebu Xhehli dhe grupi i tij. Sumejje-ja vdiq derisa e torturonin dhe me këtë e fitoi titullin e dëshmores së parë të Islamit. Pak kohë pas saj, edhe i shoqi u torturua deri në vdekje dhe u bë dëshmori i dytë i kësaj feje. Kurejshi tashmë i kishte njollosur duart me gjakun e të pafajshmive. Në listën e dëshmorëve të Islamit, Sumejje dhe i shoqi Jasiri, janë ndër më të lartit. Ata u vranë pa ndonjë arsye tjetër përveç devotshmërisë së tyre ndaj Zotit dhe dashurisë që ushqenin për Profetin Muhammed. Ata muslimanë që më vonë do të vriteshin në betejat e Bedrit dhe të Uhudit, kishin pas vetes një ushtri që mund t`i mbronte dhe t`i përkrahte. Por Jasiri dhe gruaja e tij nuk kishin askë, nuk ishin të armatosur dhe ishin pa dyshim, martirët më të pambrojtur të Islamit. Duke i sakrifikuar jetët e tyre, ata e theksuan vërtetësinë e Islamit dhe i dhanë forcë kësaj lëvizjeje. Ata e bënë sakrificën dhe martirizimin një pjesë integrale të doktrinës islame. Bilalli, Khabab ibn Arati, Suhaib Rumiu dhe të tjerë muslimanë të pambrojtur u shtruan mbi rërën e nxehtë dhe u rrahën me kamxhikë. Atyre nuk u jepej as bukë as ujë, duke shpresuar se etja dhe uria do t`i detyronin ta mohonin Islamin dhe të distancoheshin nga Muhammedi.

Kur pjesëtarët e Kurejshit e gjenin të vetmuar Muhammedin, e sulmonin edhe atë. Por nuk e vrisnin dot sepse një akt i tillë do t`i fuste në gjak me Hashimitët dhe do të ishte fillimi i një lufte civile. Një ditë, Muhammedi shkoi në Qabe për ta lexuar Kur`anin. Teksa lexonte, përnjëherë e rrethuan idhujtarët dhe filluan ta rrihnin. Mbase do ta dëmtonin shumë më tepër sikur të mos arrinte Harith ibn Ebi Hala, nipi dhe djali i adoptuar i Hatixhes, e cili po kalonte andej dhe ndërhyri për ta mbrojtur të Dërguarin nga dhuna e politeistëve.

Harithi i dëboi idhujtarët me grushta e me shqelma. Me shumë gjasa, edhe ai mbante me vete një shpatë, si të gjithë arabët. Por nuk e nxorri shpatën e tij nga këllëfi për të mos derdhur gjak në Qabe. Por gjatë konfliktit me idhujtarët, njëri prej tyre e nxorri një thikë të vogël dhe e plagosi në disa vende. Harithi ra përtokë, i mbuluar nga gjaku i tij dhe vdiq nga plagët që morri në gjoks, në shpatulla dhe në tëmtha. Ai ishte muslimani i parë që u vra në rrethinat e Qabes.

Ai ishte një djalë shtatëmbëdhjetë vjeçar i cili jetën e vet e bëri mburrojë për të Dërguarin e Zotit. Ai ishte viktima më e re e dhunës, gjithmonë në rritje, të idhujtarëve. Me vdekjen e tij, ai u bë dëshmori i tretë i Islamit. Vdekja e tij në një moshë aq të re, e zymtoi jashtë mase Profetin. Historianët arabë janë disi të heshtur në lidhje me këtë temë por shumë konflikte të përgjakshme duhet të kenë ndodhur mes muslimanëve dhe idhujtarëve përpara se Profeti të shpërngulej për në Medine. Ebu Talibi e mbrojti Muhammedin derisa ishte gjallë. Pas vdekjes së tij, këtë detyrë e morri përsipër i biri, Aliu.

Aliu ishte akoma një adoleshent kur u bë truproja e Muhammedit. Pas vrasjes së Harith ibn Ebi Hala-së në Qabe, Aliu e shoqëroi mësuesin e tij kurdoherë që ai dilte në rrugë dhe përherë qëndroi mes tij dhe armiqve. Nëse ndonjë njeri i dhunshëm i afrohej në mënyrë të dyshimtë Muhammedit, Aliu reagonte menjëherë dhe e largonte prej tij.

D.S.Margoliouth

Personat, konvertimi i të cilëve në Islam ishte më i mirëpritur ishin burrat me trup të fuqishëm, sepse shumë shpesh duhet të kenë ngjarë konflikte fizike në Mekke përpara Shpërnguljes. Përndryshe, do të ishte krejtësisht e pashpjegueshme se si muslimanët arritën të nxirrnin nga rradhët e tyre luftëtarë aq të aftë, menjëherë pas shpërnguljes në Medine. Luftëtarët e aftë duhet të kishin ushtruar diku dhe historia nuk flet për asnjë konflikt të jashtëm të mekkasve në këtë periudhë. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", Londër, 1931)

Mekkeja vërtet nuk kishte luftëra të jashtme në kohën para shpërnguljes së Profetit në Medine, por beteja dhe konflikte të vogla ngjanin brenda qytetit. Pikërisht në këto "fushëbeteja", luani i ri, Aliu, i zhvilloi aftësitë e tija luftarake. Këto "beteja" në Mekke ishin nga një provë për  rolin që do ta luante pas disa vitesh në Medine, gjatë konflikteve të armatosura të Islamit me idhujtarinë. Ishte poashtu në këto ditë para shpërnguljes, që Aliu u bë "vija e parë e frontit" në mbrojtjen e Islamit. Në të vërtetë, ai do të ishte në të njejtën kohë edhe vija e dytë edhe vija e fundit e kësaj mbrojtjeje. Ai është i vetmi që mbeti i palëkundur në këtë detyrë deri në fund të jetës së tij.

Kurejshi i dhunonte muslimanët e pambrojtur në Mekke, me shpresën se ata do ta mohonin Islamin dhe do të tërhiqeshin nga rruga e tyre por dështuan. Asnjëri nga këta "varfanjakë të dobët" nuk e la Islamin dhe nuk u dorëzua. Rrethanat ekstreme mund ta thyejnë edhe vendosmërin e njerëzve më të fuqishëm por muslimanët nuk u thyen edhe në kohët kur rrethanat i kishin arritur kufijtë më të largët. Ishte pikërisht Islami që i mbante të bashkuar. Për këta muslimanë të "varfër e të dobët", Islami kishte një efekt "dehës". Ai u kishte dhënë jetë, i kishte falur kuptim jetesës së tyre, u kishte dhënë një qëllim drejt të cilit hapëronin dhe u kishte hapur horizonte të reja. Andaj ata nuk i lakmoheshin sigurisë, rehatisë dhe lukseve të jetës. Madje disa prej tyre, si Sumejje-ja dhe i shoqi, nuk i lakmoheshin as jetës. Ata vdiqën por nuk bënë kompromis me të pavërtetën.

Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me këto shpirtra fisnikë dhe i bekoftë ata! Siç do të kuptonte më vonë edhe Kurejshi, besimi dhe vendosmëria e tyre ishte po aq i pathyeshme sa ç`ishte edhe ai i mësuesit dhe udhëheqësit të tyre, Muhammedit, të Dërguarit të Zotit. Ata ishin diamantë që Muhammedi i gjeti në gurët e botës. Ata ishin të paktë në numër por të paçmueshëm në vlerën e tyre.

10. Dy shpërnguljet e muslimanëve për në Abisini (vitet 615-616)

Muhammedi (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi familjen e tij) nuk i mbronte dot ndjekësit e tij, ndonse i ndante me ta dhimbjet dhe vuajtjet e tyre, që i përjetonin vetëm ngase thonin se "Zoti është Një". Kur dukej se dhuna e idhujtarëve ndaj muslimanëve nuk do të pushonte së shpejti, ai u tha ndjekësve të tij të largoheshin nga Mekkeja dhe të strehoheshin në Abisini (Etiopia e sotme), një shtet i cili sundohej nga një mbret i krishter, i njohur për drejtësinë dhe përshpirtshmërinë e tij. Pas këtij urdhri, një grup muslimanësh, i përbërë nga njëmbëdhjetë burra dhe katër gra, u nisën nga Mekkeja për në Abisini. Në grup binin në sy Osman bin Affani, kalifi i ardhshëm i muslimanëve, e shoqja Rukajja dhe Zubejr bin Avvami, një kushëri i Profetit. Muhammedi e emëroi Osman bin Mazunin, si udhëheqës të grupit.
Ibn Is`hak

Ndonse ai vetë ishte nën mbrojtjen e xhaxhait të tij, kur i Dërguari i pa vuajtjet e ndjekësve të tij dhe faktin se nuk i mbronte dot, u tha: "Po të shkoni në Abisini do të ishte më mirë për ju sepse mbreti i atjeshëm nuk lejon padrejtësi. Ajo është një tokë miqësore për ju, derisa Zoti t`ju shpëtojë nga këto vuajtje." Pas kësaj, ndjekësit e tij shkuan në Abisini, duke e patur frikë idhujtarinë dhe duke u strehuar tek Zoti me fenë e tyre. Ky ishte hixhreti i parë në Islam.. ("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit")

Emigrimi i parë ishte në vitin e pestë të Shpalljes, që përkon me vitin 616 të erës sonë. Mbreti i Abisinisë i priti mirë refugjatët muslimanë të Mekkes në mbretërinë e tij. Ai u dha strehim dhe ata jetuan të qetë, të sigurt dhe të lirë për të bërë adhurim. Pas afro një viti, muslimanët në Abisini dëgjuan thashetheme se Kurejshi e kishte pranuar Islamin. Po të ishte e vërtetë, atëherë do të thoshte se nuk kishte arsye që të vazhdonin jetën në ekzil. Malli për vendin e tyre i kishte kapluar tashmë dhe ata u nisën drejt Mekkes. Por kur arritën atje, kuptuan se  Kurejshi, jo vetëm që s`e kishte pranuar Islamin, por ishte bërë akoma më i ashpër në përndjekjen e muslimanëve. Andaj ata u larguan edhe njëherë nga Mekka bashkë me disa emigrantë të tjerë që u bashkangjitën. Kësaj rradhe ishin 83 burra dhe 18 gra. Si udhëheqës të grupit, Profeti e zgjodhi kushëririn e tij, Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibin, vëllain e madh të Aliut.

Emigrimi i dytë i muslimanëve drejt Abisinisë ishte në vitin e gjashtë të Shpalljes, që përkon me vitin 616 të erës sonë. Kjo shpërngulje e dytë për në Abisini dhe pranimi i tyre miqësor në këtë mbretëri, e alarmoi Kurejshin. Ata kishin frikë se muslimanët mund të rriteshin në fuqi duke krijuar aleatë të rinj dhe një ditë të ktheheshin në Mekke dhe t`i sfidonin ata. Për ta parandaluar këtë rrezik potencial, ata vendosën të dërgonin një delegacion për në oborrin e mbretit abisinian për t`i kërkuar që t`i ekstradonte muslimanët. Refugjatët muslimanë, që kishin shpresuar se do të liheshin të qetë, u befasuan me ardhjen në kryeqytetin abisinian, të një të delegacioni nga Mekkeja, të udhëhequr nga një person i quajtur Amr bin As. Ai kishte sjellë dhurata të shumta për mbretin dhe për këshilltarët e tij.

Kur i pranoi të dërguarit e Kurejshit, ata i thanë mbretit se muslimanët në Abisini nuk ishin refugjatë por njerëz që iknin nga drejtësia dhe ligji dhe me këtë pretekst, kërkoi që të ekstradoheshin drejt Mekkes. Megjithatë, mbreti kërkoi ta dëgjonte edhe palën tjetër përpara se të sillte një vendim dhe për këtë e thirri Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibin në pallatin e tij, që t`i përfaqësonte muslimanët. Xhaferi bëri një mbrojtje të shkëlqyer. Ajo që jepet në vijim, është një përmbledhje e shkurtër e fjalimit të tij në pallatin mbretëror të Abisinisë, si pëgjigje e pyetjeve të mbretit:


"O mbret! Ne ishim njerëz injorantë dhe jetonim si kafshët e egra. Të fuqishmit nga mesi ynë jetonin duke i shkelur të dobëtit. Nuk ndiqnim kurrfarë ligji dhe nuk njihnin kurrfarë autoriteti përveç atij të forcës. I adhuronim idhujt e bërë nga guri dhe druri dhe nuk dinim asgjë për dinjitetin njerëzor. Por pastaj, Zoti, na dërgoi si mëshirë një të Dërguar të tij, i cili ishte njëri nga ne. Ai ishte i njohur për sinqeritetin dhe për moralin e pastër. Karakteri i tij ishte shembullor dhe vinte nga një gjak fisnik. Ai na ftoi drejt adhurimit të një Zoti dhe na ndaloi t`i  adhuronim idhujt. Na këshilloi që ta themi të vërtetën e t`i mbrojmë të dobëtit, të varfërit, vejushat dhe jetimët. Ai na urdhëroi t`i nderonim gratë dhe të mos bënim shpifje. Ne iu bindëm dhe i ndoqëm mësimet e tija. Shumica e njerëzve në tokën tonë janë akoma idhujtarë dhe janë të zemëruar me ne ngase e ndjekim këtë fe të re që quhet Islam. Ata filluan të na përndjekin dhe ishte pikërisht dëshira për t`i shpëtuar kësaj përndjekjeje, që na solli në mbretërinë tuaj."

Kur Xhaferi e mbaroi fjalimin e tij, mbreti i kërkoi të lexonte me zë disa vargje që iu shpallën Profetit të muslimanëve. Si përgjigje, Xhaferi i recitoi disa vargje nga kapitulli "Merjem" (Maria), i 19-të me rradhë në Kur`an. Pasi i dëgjoi këto vargje, mbreti tha se burimi i tyre ishte i njejtë me atë të Ungjijve. Pastaj ai shpalli se i besonte fjalët e tija dhe si për ironi të Amr bin Asit, shtoi se muslimanët ishin të lirë të jetonin në mbretërinë e tij për sa kohë që kishin dëshirë. Por Amr bin Asi kishte një strategji tjetër kundër fjalëve të Xhaferit, tek e cila kishte shumë besim. Ditën tjetër erdhi në oborrin mbretëror dhe i tha mbretit që ta tërhiqte mbrojtjen e tij nga muslimanët me pretekstin se ata e mohonin natyrën hyjnore të Krishtit dhe thonin se ai ishte një njeri si të tjerët. Kur u pyet në lidhje me këtë, Xhaferi u përgjigj:

"Besimi ynë për Jezusin është ajo që na ka mësuar Zoti dhe i Dërguari i tij. Ai është një rob i Zotit, një Profet i Tij, një Shpirt nga Ai dhe Urdhri i Tij i drejtuar Marisë, virgjëreshës së pastër.."

Mbreti ia ktheu: "Jezusi është pikërisht i tillë siç e përshkrove ti dhe asgjë më tepër.." Pastaj duke u folur muslimanëve, tha: "Shkoni në shtëpitë tuaja dhe jetoni të qetë. Kurrë nuk kam për t`ju dorëzuar në duart e armiqve tuaj." Ai refuzoi t`i ekstradonte muslimanët, ia ktheu dhuratat Amr bin Asit dhe i lejoi të largohej.

Washington Irving

Në mesin e refugjatëve për në Abisini, ishte Xhaferi, djali i Ebu Talibit dhe vëllai i Aliut dmth. kushëriri i Muhammedit. Ai ishte një njeri me gojëtari të fortë dhe me një pamje të hijshme. Qëndroi përpara mbretit të Abisinisë dhe ia shpjegoi doktrinat e Islamit ashtu si u kishte hije. Mbretit, i cili ishte një i krishter nestorian, iu dukën aq të afërta këto doktrina me ato të besimit të tij dhe aq të kundërta me idhujtarinë e Kurejshit, sa jo vetëm që nuk i dëboi, por i morri akoma më shumë nën mbrojtjen e tij dhe duke ia kthyer dhuratat Amr bin Asit, i kërkoi të largohej nga pallati. ("Jeta e Muhammedit")


Muslimanët qëndruan në Abisini për vite me rradhë dhe jetuan të qetë. Pas trembëdhjetë vjetësh, në vitin e shtatë pas Hixhrit (628 e.s), u kthyen, por tashmë jo në Mekke por në Medine. Arritja e tyre përkon me pushtimin e kështjellës së Hajberit nga muslimanët. Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibi ishte prijësi i atyre që kishin emigruar drejt Abisinisë në vitet 615 dhe 616. Ai është i vetmi nga Hashimitët që u largua nga Mekkeja. Të gjithë të tjerët nga kjo familje mbetën në Mekke.

Montgomery Watt

Përveç dy përjashtimeve, të gjithë muslimanët e hershëm që mbetën në Mekke (dhe nuk emigruan drejt Abisinisë) u takonin pesë fiseve, në krye të të cilëve ishin Hashimitët. Ky grup ishte një formë e ringjallur e "Lidhjes së të Virtytshmive". Për këtë arsye, ishte zemra e opozitës kundër tregtarëve të mëdhenj, me praktikat e tyre monopoliste. ("Muhammedi, Profet dhe burrë shteti", 1961)

11. Hamza e pranon Islamin (viti 615)

I Dërguari i Zotit, Muhammedi, ndonse i sigurt nën mbrojtjen e xhaxhait të tij Ebu Talibit, nuk ishte i mbrojtur nga ofendimet dhe talljet e idhujtarëve. Kurdo që të gjenin një mundësi për ta ngacmuar, ata e përdornin deri në fund. Në një rast, Ebu Xhehli e gjeti vetëm dhe e ofendoi me fjalë të ndyra. Po këtë mbrëmje, Hamza ibn Abdul Muttalibi u kthye nga gjuetia dhe robëresha e tij i tregoi për ofendimet e Ebu Xhehlit ndaj Muhammedit dhe për durimin e këtij të fundit, të cilin e kishte dëshmuar me sytë e saj. Hamza ishte luftëtar, gjuetar dhe ishte pak i interesuar për çështjet e përditshme të qytetit. Por sjellja e Ebu Xhehlit ndaj nipit të tij e zemëroi aq shumë, sa e morri harkun e tij dhe shkoi në mbledhjen e Kurejshit ku Ebu Xhehli ua rrëfente ndodhitë e ditës, miqve të tij. Hamza e goditi me harkun e tij në kokë, ia gjakosi ballin dhe tha:

"Edhe unë u bëra musliman."

Kjo ishte një sfidë për Ebu Xhehlin, i cili kuptoi se heshtja ishte më e mirë se trimëria dhe për këtë arsye nuk iu përgjigji Hamzës, duke i ndaluar edhe miqtë e tij.

Betty Kelen

Xhaxhai i Muhammedit, Hamza ishte një njeri i fuqishëm dhe më i spikaturi nga Kurejshi për luftë dhe për sporte. Kohën e kalonte kryesisht në gjueti në kodrinat rreth Mekkes. Një ditë, kur u kthye nga gjuetia me harkun që i varej në krah, robëresha e tij i tha se Ebu Xhehli e kishte ofenduar nipin e tij.


Durimi i Hamzës kishte arritur në pikën e fundit. Atij i pëlqente Muhammedi, ndonse shpesh nuk e kuptonte. Me të shpejtë shkoi në Qabe, ku e pa Ebu Xhehlin duke ndenjur mes shokësh. E ngriti harkun e tij të rëndë dhe i dha një të goditur në kokë. "Do ta ofendosh prapë sikur unë t`i bashkangjitem fesë së tij?", i bërtiti, duke i shfaqur muskujt e tij të fuqishëm përpara hundëve të Kurejshit. Hamza u bë musliman dhe kjo i dha fuqi fesë. Pas kësaj, disa prej Kurejshit ishin më të kujdesshëm kur e quanin Muhammedin poet... ("Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit", 1975)

Hamza u bë një musliman i devotshëm dhe një luftëtar i Islamit. Ai ishte shok lufte i nipit tjetër të tij, Aliut dhe ishin pikërisht këta të dy, që i vranë shumicën nga prijësit e Kurejshit në betejën e Bedrit, e cila do të bëhej pas disa vitesh. Në betejën e Uhudit, Hamza e vrau në dyluftim, flamurtarin e dytë të paganëve dhe pasi ata sulmuan, ai u fut në mesin e tyre duke i shkatërruar. Derisa ishte duke i shpërndarë rradhët e tyre, u godit me shtizë nga Vahshiu, një skllav abisinian. Vahshiu ishte sjellë në fushëbetejë nga Hindi, gruaja e Ebu Sufjanit dhe nëna e Muavijes, vetëm për këtë qëllim. Hamza ra në tokë dhe vdiq në vend.

Pas disfatës së muslimanëve, Hindi dhe disa të tjerë nga Mekka, i copëtuan trupat e muslimanëve. Ajo e preu barkun e Hamzës, ia nxorri mëlçinë dhe e hëngri. Gjithashtu ia preu edhe hundën, veshët, duart e këmbët dhe të gjitha i vari në një "qafore" me të cilën hyri në Mekke si me një trofe të luftës. Muhammedi u pikëllua jashtë mase për vdekjen dhe për masakrimin e trupit të një besniku të tillë të Islamit siç ishte Hamza. Atij ia fali titujt "Luan i Zotit" dhe "Prijës i Dëshmorëve".

Hamza e pranoi Islamin në vitin e pestë pas Shpalljes.

12. Konvertimi i Umarit në Islam (viti 616)

Ndodhia më e rëndësishme e vitit të gjashtë pas Shpalljes ishte kalimi i Umar  ibn Khattabit, kalifit të ardhshëm, në Islam. Deri atëherë, ai kishte qenë njëri nga armiqtë më të ashpër të Islamit dhe të Muhammedit dhe një persekutues i madh i muslimanëve. Historiani modern egjiptian, Emin Davidari, thotë se urrejtja e Umarit ndaj Islamit dhe armiqësia e tij me Muhammedin, mund të krahasohej vetëm me urrejtjen dhe armiqësinë e xhaxhait të tij, Ebu Xhehlit.

Thuhet se një ditë, në zemërim e sipër, Umari vendosi ta vrasë Muhammedin dhe me këtë ta shuajë zjarrin e Islamit përgjithmonë. Me këtë qëllim ai doli nga shtëpia e tij. Siç u tregua edhe më sipër, në këtë kohë, muslimanët mblidheshin në shtëpinë e Arkam ibn Ebi Erkamit, për t`i bërë adhurimet e tyre. Sapo kishin filluar të mblidheshin kur njëri prej tyre e pa Umarin që po afrohej drejt shtëpisë me shpatën e tij në dorë. Në gjendje paniku, i lajmëroi të tjerët por Hamza, i cili gjendej në mesin e tyre, i siguroi se sikur të vinte me qëllim të mirë, atëherë nuk do të kishte probleme dhe sikur të vinte për të keq, atëherë vetë ai do të përballej me të dhe me shpatën e tij do ta dëbonte. Ndodhi ajo që nuk pritej dhe Umari e pranoi Islamin. Rrëfimi thotë se Umari shkonte drejt shtëpisë së Arkamit me qëllim që ta vriste Muhammedin kur një kalimtar i rastit e ndaloi dhe i tregoi se motra e tij dhe dhëndri ishin bërë muslimanë. Ai i tha se do të ishte më mirë sikur të vinte rregull në shtëpinë e tij më parë dhe pastaj të ndërmerte vepra të tilla të mëdha si vrasja e Muhammedit.

Muhammed Husejn Hajkal

Umari u nis për në shtëpinë e Arkamit me qëllim që ta vriste Muhammedin, ta shpëtonte Kurejshin nga kjo barrë, t`ia rikthente unitetin e mëparshëm dhe të siguronte respekt për perënditë të cilat Muhammedi i kishte ofenduar. Rrugës për në Mekke ai e takoi Nuajm ibn Abdullahun. Pasi kuptoi se për ku ishte nisur Umari, Nuajmi i tha: "Për Zotin, e ke gënjyer veten o Umar. A mendon se bijtë e Abdul Menafit do t`të lënë gjallë sikur t`ua vrasësh të birin, Muhammedin? Përse nuk kthehesh më mirë në shtëpinë tënde dhe të vësh rend në të më parë?" ("Jeta e Muhammedit")

Umari u zemërua jashtë mase me të dëgjuar se e motra dhe dhëndri ishin bërë muslimanë. Menjëherë ndërroi rrugë dhe u nis për në shtëpinë e të motrës për të kuptuar si qëndronte puna. Pyetjeve të tija, e motra i përgjigjej turbullt dhe pa i thënë ndonjë gjë të qartë.

Ibn Is`hak

Umari erdhi deri në derën e shtëpisë të të motrës, derisa Khabbabi ia mësonte asaj kapitullin "Ta Ha" dhe kapitullin "..dhe kur dielli ta humbë shkëlqimin.." (kapitulli Takvir). Atë që muslimanët e lexonin, ishte "mbeturinë" për idhujtarët. Kur Umari hyri brenda, e motra e kuptoi qëllimin e tij dhe i fshehu fletët prej të cilave lexonin. Khabbabi u largua me të shpejtë nga shtëpia. Umari e pyeti për atë që kishte dëgjuar dhe ajo i tha se kishte qenë vetëm një bisedë mes tyre... ("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit")

Umari u zemërua edhe më me këtë gënjeshtër të të motrës dhe e goditi në fytyrë. Nga goditja, asaj filloi t`i rridhte gjak nga goja, gjë që e bëri Umarin të ndalojë. Për një çast u duk sikur zbutej dhe ia kërkoi asaj fletët që t`i lexonte. Ajo e ndjeu këtë ndryshim tek ai por i tha: "Ti je një idhujtar i pistë dhe nuk mund të të lejoj ta prekësh Fjalën e Zotit." Umari shkoi menjëherë, u pastrua, u kthye prapë dhe i lexoi vargjet e Kur`anit. Pastaj shkoi në shtëpinë e Arkamit, ku e pranoi Islamin. Sir William Muir thotë se konvertimi i Umarit ndodhi rreth vitit të gjashtë të misionit të Profetit. Ai shton:

Konvertimi i Umarit ndodhi në muajin Dhul Hixhxhe, muaji i fundit i vitit. Në atë kohë, besimtarët ishin 40 burra dhe 10 gra. Sipas disa shënimeve të tjera, ishin 45 burra dhe 11 gra. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", botim i vitit 1877, fq.95)

Umari ishte 35 vjeç kur u bë musliman.

Muhammed Husejn Hajkal

Asokohe, Umar ibn Khattabi ishte një njeri i pjekur, tridhjetë e pesë vjeç.("Jeta e Muhammedit")

Shumë muslimanë pretendojnë se me konvertimin e Umarit, Islami fitoi fuqi të reja dhe se muslimanët shpëtuan nga dhuna e paganëve. Sipas tyre, që nga ajo kohë muslimanët mund të dilnin nga vendet ku fshiheshin dhe të faleshin hapur në rrethinat e Qabes. Disa madje thonë se ishte vetë Umari që i nxorri ata nga vendstrehimi i tyre dhe se pas kësaj, ata nuk patën frikë nga Ebu Xhehli.

Muhammed Husejn Hajkal:

Muslimanët që u kthyen nga Abisinia e bënë këtë për dy arsye. E para, Umar ibn Khattabi ishte konvertuar në Islam pas largimit të tyre. Me të, ai solli në kampin musliman, po atë vendosmëri dhe fuqi, me të cilën më parë kishte luftuar kundër muslimanëve. Ai kurrë nuk e fshehu konvertimin e tij dhe nuk u shmangej idhujtarëve. Përkundrazi, ai e shpalli hapur konvertimin e tij dhe e sfidoi Kurejshin. Ai nuk ishte përkrahës i fshehjes së muslimanëve dhe i lëvizjes së tyre të fshehtë nga njëra anë e Mekkes në tjetrën si dhe nga organizimi i fshehtë i ceremonive të adhurimit, larg nga sulmet e Kurejshit. Umari filloi të luftonte me Kurejshin që në çastin që iu bashkangjit Islamit, duke shkuar në Qabe për të bërë adhurim, në shoqëri të ndonjërit prej muslimanëve që i bashkangjitej. ("Jeta e Muhammedit")

Por këto pretendime interesante nuk janë të përkrahura me dëshmi. Dhe nëse do t`i shihnim dëshmitë, do të shfaqej një imazh krejtësisht i kundërt. Disa pretendime janë akoma më ekstravagante. Për shembull, historiani egjiptian, Emin Davidar, në librin e tij "Imazhe nga jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit", shkruan se konvertimi i Umarit ishte një goditje vdekjeprurëse për Kurejshin. Ajo që në të vërtetë u shfaq me konvertimin e Umarit, ishte një valë e re dhe e paparë dhune që u drejtohej muslimanëve. Përpara konvertimit të tij, ishin të rrezikuar vetëm ata muslimanë që ishin të pambrojtur por pas konvertimit të Umarit, asnjëri nga muslimanët dhe madje as vetë i Dërguari, nuk ishin të mbrojtur nga sulmet e idhujtarëve.

Muhammed Husejn Hajkal

Derisa ishin në ekzil në Abisini, ata dëgjuan se pas konvertimit të Umarit, Kurejshi kishte pushuar së përndjekuri Muhammedin dhe ndjekësit e tij. Sipas një rrëfimi, vetëm disa prej tyre u kthyen në Mekke kurse sipas një tjetri, që të gjithë. Kur arritën atje, panë që Kurejshi vazhdonte me persekutimin e muslimanëve edhe më ashpër se më parë. Pa mundur ta duronin këtë persekutim, një pjesë e tyre u kthye në Abisini kurse një pjesë hyri në Mekke gjatë mbrëmjes dhe u fsheh. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Por kjo nuk ishte e gjitha. Pas kësaj kohe, Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit, nuk do të mund as të jetonte në Mekke. Pak me tepër se një javë kishte kaluar nga konvertimi i Umarit, kur Muhammedi dhe e gjithë familja dhe fisi i tij, u detyruan të largoheshin nga Mekkeja. Andaj, është e papërshtatshme me faktet, teoria se me konvertimin e Umarit, muslimanët u rehatuan dhe se nuk kishin nevojë më të fshiheshin nga idhujtarët.

S. Margoliouth

...nuk kemi asnjë shënim në lidhje me ndonjë rast kur Umari ka shfaqur trimëri, ndonse janë të shumta rastet e ashpërsisë dhe urisë së tij për gjak. Në betejën e Hunejnit, ai iku dhe në një rast tjetër, iu fal jeta nga një armik zemërmirë. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", 1931)

Profesor Margoliouth flet për një rast kur një armik bujar ia fali jetën Umarit. Me shumë gjasa bëhet fjalë për betejën e Hendekut gjatë rrethimit të Medines. Në atë betejë, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi e pati vrarë në dyluftim gjeneralin mekkas Amr ibn Abd Vudd, me çka edhe shokët e këtij të fundit nisën të largoheshin e të iknin përtej hendekut. Kur po tërhiqeshin, Umari u përpoq ta përzinte nga pas njërin prej tyre. Ky kalorës që ishte duke u tërhequr, kishte dëgjuar se Aliu asnjëherë nuk i sulmonte ata që tërhiqeshin nga pas dhe e kuptoi se nuk ishte Aliu që e ndiqte. Kur e ktheu kokën dhe e vërejti Umarin që vinte drejt tij, befas e ktheu kalin dhe Umari ndaloi i ngrirë në vend. Kalorësi që e njihte Umarin, i tha:

"Sikur të mos i kisha premtuar sime më se nuk do të vrisja kurrë një nga Kurejshi, tani do ishe i vdekur. Ji falenderues asaj dhe mos harro se ta fala jetën."

Duhet theksuar se Hamza e pati pranuar Islamin një vit para Umarit dhe e kishte shpalluar konvertimin e tij duke e goditur me harkun e tij Ebu Xhehlin, dajën e Umarit. Askush nuk pret nga Umari që ta ndjekë shembullin e Hamzës dhe ta godasë dajën e vet, por nuk ekziston ndonjë shënim i historisë që flet se Umari e ka goditur ndonjë idhujtar për shkak të ofendimit që ky i fundit i ka bërë të Dërguarit të Zotit. Për më tepër, kur Hamza e pranoi Islamin dhe ia gjakosi hundët Ebu Xhehlit, vetë Umari ishte akoma një idhujtar. Ishte detyra e tij, që në emër të "solidaritetit fisnor", ta sfidonte Hamzën dhe ta mbronte nderin e vëllait të nënës së tij. Në fund të fundit, sipas shumë pretendimeve, ai ishte më i guximshmi, më i frikshmi dhe më kokëforti nga njerëzit e Mekkes. Po të ishte i tillë, kush tjetër në mos Umari, duhej ta sfidonte Hamzën? Por një sfidë e tillë nuk erdhi kurrë...

13. Bojkoti ekonomik dhe shoqëror kundër Hashimitëve (vitet 616-619)

Vitët të gjashtë të Shpalljes po i afrohej fundi. Paganët kishin shpenzuar tashmë tre vjet në betejën e tyre kundër Islamit. Ata kishin shfaqur një armiqësi dhe dhunë të pashoqe ndaj tyre por kishin arritur shumë pak rezultate. I kishin përdorur të gjitha armët kundër muslimanëve, duke nisur nga përpjekja për t`i korruptuar deri tek përpjekja për t`i bindur, nga talljet dhe ofendimet deri të kërcënimet dhe përdorimi i dhunës, por të gjitha pa ndonjë rezultat konkret. Fuqia e besimit të muslimanëve i kishte lënë të dëshpëruar. Dështimet e tyre të vazhdueshme i detyruan që ta rivlerësonin situatën e Muhammedit dhe të Islamit dhe disa prej tyre u përpoqën ta shihnin problemin nga një këndvështrim i ri. Gjatë kërkimit të tyre për një zgjidhje, ata dalngadalë e kuptuan se armiku i tyre i vërtetë nuk ishte grupi i muslimanëve të pambrojtur dhe të varfër në Mekke. E kuptuan se armiku i vërtetë i politeistëve dhe idhujtarëve të Mekkes ishte Ebu Talibi. Në fund të fundit, ishte pikërisht ai që e mbronte me ngulm dhe me kujdes Muhammedin dhe Islamin. Vetë muslimanët, në anën tjetër, nuk kishin fuqi të mjaftueshme për ta mbrojtur Muhammedin, për të mos përmendur se ata vetë ishin në gjendje të mjerueshme dhe në nevojë mbrojtjeje.

Suksesi i tyre në identifikimin e armikut të vërtetë pati ndikim tek prijësit e Kurejshit dhe u ndihmoi atyre të hartonin një strategji të re në luftën kundër Islamit.

Abd-al-Rahman Azzam

Më në fund, oligarkia mekkase vendosi dëshpërimthi të merte masa kundër Ebu Talibit. Sipas tyre, ai ishte mbrojtësi i vërtetë i blasfemisë, ndonse akoma përkrahës i sistemit mekkas dhe i pakonvertuar në fenë e Muhammedit. Ata vendosën që t`i dërgonin një ultimatum...("Mesazhi i përjetshëm i Muhammedit", Londër, 1964)

Në të kaluarën, Kurejshi kishte bërë përpjekje për ta izoluar Muhammedin nga fisi i tij dhe shpresonte se do të mund ta bindte ose ta trembte Ebu Talibin që ta tërhiqte nga i nipi dhe nga Islamit mbrojtjen e fisit. Po t`ia dilnin mbanë ta izolonin Muhammedin nga mbrojtja e fisit të tij, ata ishin të bindur se do të mund ta zgjidhnin këtë problem kaq kompleks duke e eliminuar Muhammedin. Por Ebu Talibi nuk i lejoi Kurejshit që ta izolonte atë. Jo vetëm që ai vetë qëndroi në mbrojtje të nipit të tij, por e aktivizoi gjithë fisin e Hashimitëve pas vetes. Hashimitët ishin të bashkuar në mbrojtjen e Muhammedit dhe përballë këtij uniteti, Kurejshi ishte i pafuqishëm për të bërë diçka.

Pas shumë diskutimesh, prijësit e Kurejshit arritën në përfundimin se pathyeshmëria e Hashimitëve kërkonte masa më drastike dhe vendosën të mos e izolonin vetëm Muhammedin por gjithë fisin e tij të Hashimitëve. Ishte e pashmangshme se çdo përpjekje për t`i izoluar Hashimitët do të çonte në polarizim të grupeve brenda Mekkes. Të gjithë në Mekke do të duhet të deklaroheshin "pro" ose "kundër" Hashimitëve. Por shumë shpejtë u pa qartë, se në këtë konfrontim, Hashimitët do të mbeteshin vetëm përballë gjithë arabëve.

Muhammed Husejn Hajkal

Është gati e pamundur të paramendohen përmasat e përpjekjeve të Kurejshit për ta luftuar Muhammedin dhe vendosmëria e tyre e palëkundur për vite me rradhë. Ata e kërcënuan Muhammedin bashkë me familjen e tij dhe u tallën me të dhe me porosinë që kishte sjellur duke i ofenduar edhe ndjekësit e tij. Ata i aktivizuan të gjithë poetët e tyre që ta kritikonin me fjalët e tyre më të mprehta dhe t`ia drejtonin Muhammedit shprehjet më të pamëshirshme. Ata e sulmuan atë dhe ndjekësit e tij. U përpoqën ta blenin me para, me pozita e me fuqi, gjëra që as njerëzit më të fuqishëm nuk u rezistojnë dot. Kurejshi jo vetëm që i dëboi ndjekësit e Muhammedit nga shtëpitë e tyre por ua pengoi edhe tregtinë, me qëllim që t`i varfëronte edhe më. Ata e kërcënuan Muhammedin dhe ndjekësit e tij se do të përballeshin me një luftë të përgjakshme. Si një përpjekje të fundit, ata nisën një bojkot që kishte për qëllim t`i bënte të vdisnin nga uria... ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)

Disa ditë para fillimit të vitit të shtatë të Shpalljes, prijës të fiseve të ndryshme të Kurejshit organizuan një mbledhje solemne në "ndërtesën bashkiake" të Mekkes dhe me koncenzus, e nënshkruan një dokument sipas të cilit Hashimitët do të përballeshin me një bojkot shoqëror dhe ekonomik, përderisa nuk e dorëzonin Muhammedin. Ata u betuan se nuk do të blenin asgjë prej tyre dhe se asgjë nuk do t`u shisnin. Gjithashtu u ndaluan edhe martesat me pjesëtarët e Hashimitëve. Pastaj këtë dokument ua dërguan edhe fiseve të tjera për t`u kërkuar përkrahje. Kur të gjithë fiset e nënshkruan, ky dokument u var në mënyrë solemne në murin e Qabes dhe ishte një provokim i qartë.

Ebu Talibi e shihte qartë se një stuhi po drejtohej nga Hashimitët. Atmosfera në Mekke ishte bërë aq e tendosur sa Hashimitët ndjeheshin të rrezikuar. Ebu Talibi e shihte se nuk ishte një ide e mençur që të mbeteshin në qytet, ku armiku çdo çast mund t`ua vinte zjarrin shtëpive të tyre. Andaj, për hir të sigurisë së fisit të tij, ai vendosi që të largoheshin nga Mekkeja dhe të strehoheshin në një kanjon në rrethinat e Mekkes, e cila më vonë do të njihej si "Sh`ib Ebu Talib" (Lugina e Ebu Talibit). Ky vend u ofronte një mbrojtje natyrore dhe ishte më i sigurt sesa shtëpitë e tyre në qytet, të cilat nuk ishin të mbrojtura nga sulmet. Në ditën e parë të vitit të shtatë pas Shpalljes, bijtë e Hashimit (Benu Hashim) dhe bijtë e Muttalibit (Benu el Muttalib) u larguan nga Mekkeja dhe u strehuan në luginën, ku do të jetonin nën rrethim. Do të ishte ky, një rrethim i gjatë...

Muhammed Husejn Hajkal

Marrëveshja të cilin fiset e Kurejshit e kishin bërë për ta bojkotuar Muhammedin dhe për t`i bllokuar muslimanët, vazhdoi të ishte e vlefshme për tre vjet me rradhë... ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)

Marmaduke Pickthall

Për tre vjet, Profeti u ngujua bashkë me fisin e tij në njërën nga luginat në rrethinat e Mekkes. ("Hyrja e Përkthimit të Kur`anit të Shenjtë", 1975)

Tregimi i ngujimit të Hashimitëve është një kapitull i lavdishëm në epin e Islamit dhe është përcjellur nga secili historian, që ka shkruar mbi këtë temë. Ndër ta:

William Muir

Kurejshi krijoi një lidhje kundër Hashimitëve, sipas të cilës askush nuk do martohej me gratë e tyre, nuk do t`u jepte gra për martesë, nuk do t`u shiste ndonjë gjë dhe as që do të blinte prej tyre. Të gjitha lidhjet me ta do të ndërpriteshin. Kjo ndalesë u shkrua me kujdes dhe u vulos me tri vula. Kur të gjithë u pajtuan me të, dokumenti u var në Qabe dhe me këtë iu dha edhe bekimi fetar.

Hashimitët, të paaftë ta kundërshtonin këtë qëndrim të ashpër publik kundër tyre dhe mbase duke e parë qartë se ky bojkot ishte vetëm prelud i një lufte të hapur ose i sulmeve tinzare natën, u tërhoqën në një pjesë të zbrazur të qytetit të njohur si "Sheb Ebu Talib". Ishte një luginë e formuar nga grykat e ngushta të maleve, atje ku shkëmbinjtë e Ebu Kubejsit, ngriheshin në periferinë lindore të Mekkes. Në luginë hyhej nëpërmjet një grykë të ngushtë, nëpër të cilën vështirë kalonte një deve. Në të gjitha anët e tjera, ishte e mbrojtur nga qyteti me shkëmbinj dhe me ndërtesa.

Në natën e parë të muajit të parë të vitit të shtatë të profetësisë së Muhammedit, Hashimitët, duke përfshirë edhe Profetin me familjen e tij, u tërhoqën në "distriktin" e Ebu Talibit. Bashkë me ta shkuan edhe pasardhësit e Muttalibit, vëllai i Hashimit. Ndalesa kundër tyre ushtrohej në mënyrën më të rreptë. Shumë shpejt, Hashimitët u gjendën të ndarë nga drithërat e tyre dhe nga nevojat e tjera themelore. Rezervat e tyre, në harxhim e sipër, të cilat furnizoheshin rrallëherë me tregti të fshehura, iu afruan fundit. Mekkasit e dëgjonin vajin e foshnjave të uritura brenda luginës. Kishte të tillë nga të afërmit e tyre, që edhe përkundër ndalesave të Kurejshit, u sillnin ushqime fshehurazi. Hakimi, nipi i Huvejlidit, i çonte shpesh furnizime hallës së tij, Hatixhes, ndonse kjo përpjekje ishte një rrezik i madh për të. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Londër, 1877)

Në fillim të ngujimit, Aliu ishte 16 vjeç dhe u vu në krye të përpjekjeve për të gjetur ushqim për njerëzit. Ai e bëri këtë detyrë duke e rrezikuar shumë herë jetën e tij dhe duke sjellur ujë dhe drithëra, kurdo që arrinte t`i gjente. Për një shtambë ujë, i duhej të paguante një flori dhe ndihej fatlum sikur të mund të gjente kaq. Megjithatë, përpjekjet e tija sillnin vetëm një çlirim të përkohshëm tek njerëzit e luginës. Vetë Ebu Talibi nuk flinte mbrëmjeve. Për të, siguria e të nipit ishte më e rëndësishme se gjithçka tjetër. Kur Muhammedin e zinte gjumi, Ebu Talibi e zgjonte dhe e çonte në shtratin e njërit prej djemve të tij dhe i urdhëronte të birit që të flinte në shtratin e Muhammedit. Pak më vonë, e zgjonte sërish dhe e shtrinte në shtratin e njërit prej djemve të tjerë të tij.

Kështu e kalonte gjithë natën duke ia ndëruar vendin Muhammedit nga një shtrat në tjetrin. Ai i njihte armiqtë e tij. Ata ishin kokëfortë, të pabesë, të ligë dhe hakmarrës. Për këtë arsye, ai nuk i nënvlerësonte. Nëse ndonjëri prej tyre do të hynte fshehurazi në luginë për ta vrarë Muhammedin, do ta vriste njërin nga djemtë e Ebu Talibit. Ebu Talibi dhe e shoqja ishin gjithmonë të gatshëm t`i sakrifikonin bijtë e tyre për Muhammedin.


Kishte raste kur Aliu, edhe përkundër përpjekjeve të tija, nuk gjente dot ushqim dhe fëmijët mbeteshin të uritur. Por uria ishte tashmë gjendja normale e tyre. Kur kishte ujë, nënat zienen gjethe në të dhe ua jepnin fëmijëve të tyre për t`i qetësuar. Vajit të fëmijëve të uritur që dëgjohej edhe jashtë luginës, Ebu Xhehli dhe Umajjadët i përgjigjeshin me të qeshura. Ata kënaqeshin me "triumfin" e tyre, me të cilin i bënin të qanin për bukë e për ujë, fëmijët e Hashimitëve. Në këto tre vjet, gjëja më e çmueshme për fiset e ngujuara ishte uji. Uji ishte eliksiri i jetës dhe të dy fiset (Benu Hashim dhe Benu Muttalib) e mernin atë falë Hatixhes. Ajo nga pasuria e saj i jepte Aliut florinj për të blerë ujë. Kujdesi i saj për njerëzit e tjerë manifestohej në shumë mënyra. Ajo i lutej Zotit për t`i mëshiruar të ngujuarit. Lutja ishte strategjia e saj kundër problemeve. Një strategji e thjeshtë, e cila solli rezultate.

Ndonjëherë, miqtë e mbetur të Hashimitëve në Mekke u përpoqën për të "kontrabanduar" ushqim brenda luginës por paganët i kapën dhe e konfiskuan ushqimin. Njëri nga miqtë e Hashimitëve në Mekke ishte Hisham ibn Amr el-Amiriu. Ai u sillte ushqim dhe ujë, aq herë sa mundej. Koha që kishte zgjedhur për t`ua dorëzuar ushqimin ishte disa orë para agimit. Por pas një kohe Kurejshi e kapi dhe e kërcënoi me vdekje sikur të vazhdonte t`u sillte ndihmë Hashimitëve.

Një tjetër mik i fshehur i Hashimitëve ishte Hakim ibn Hizami, nipi i Hatixhes. Ai bashkë me skllavin e tij i çonin ushqime dhe ujë Hatixhes, e cila ua shpërndante fëmijëve këto gjëra. Ebu`l Buhtariu ishte një mik i Hakimit. Edhe ai shumë shpesh u sillte ushqime Hashimitëve. Një natë teksa po çonin një deve të ngarkuar drejt luginës, u gjendën ballë për ballë me Ebu Xhehlin. Ai u tha se do t`ua konfiskonte mallërat dhe devenë. Në fillim, Ebu`l Buhtariu u përpoq ta bindte me fjalë por Ebu Xhehli nuk dëgjonte. Ai e bllokoi hyrjen për në luginë dhe nuk u lejoi të kalonin. Ebu`l Buhtariu u përpoq të kalonte dhe mes tyre filloi një zënkë e dhunshme. Konflikte të tilla nuk ishin të rralla në rrethinat e luginës por disa miq të përzemërt të Hashimitëve, nuk u demoralizuan dhe vazhduan të bënin gjithçka për t`i ndihmuar.

Hisham bin Amr el-Amiriu, Hakim bin Hizami dhe Ebu`l Buhtariu nuk ishin muslimanë por ata nuk i shihnin dot fëmijët dhe robërit e Hashimitëve tek vdisnin nga uria. Andaj këta burra e rrezikuan jetën e tyre për të sjellë ushqim dhe ujë në Luginën e Ebu Talibit. Ata nuk kërkuan asnjë shpërblim për këtë vepër të tyre dhe e gjitha që donin ishte siguria e fiseve të ngujuara. Këtu duhet theksuar se urrejtja dhe mllefi i familjes Umajjade të Kurejshit nuk ishte dhe aq kundër muslimanëve, sa ishte kundër Hashimitëve. Qëllimi i tyre përfundimtar ishte shkatërrimi i Islamit. Por nuk mund ta shkatërronin Islamin pa e vrarë Muhammedin. Ata bënë shumë përpjekje për ta vrarë por dështuan sepse ai ishte gjithmonë i paarritshëm për ta. Ai ishte i sigurt në "kështjellën" që Ebu Talibi dhe Hashimitët e kishin ndërtuar rreth tij. Umajjadët me shumë të drejtë i shënjestruan Hashimitët si arsyeja kryesore e dështimeve të tyre në luftën kundër Islamit. Ata kurrë nuk i falën Hashimitët për pengesat që u nxirnin në përpjekjet e tyre kundër Muhammedit.

Në ndërkohë, kishte shumë muslimanë që nuk i takonin fisit të Hashimitëve dhe që të gjithë qëndruan në Mekke gjatë këtij ngujimi. Ata nuk shkuan në Luginën e Ebu Talibit bashkë me Hashimitët. Thuhet se disa prej tyre ishin të pasur, të fuqishëm dhe me ndikim dhe ndonse të gjithë pretendonin se e donin Profetin e tyre, asnjëri nuk shkoi ta shihte ose ta ndihmonte gjatë këtyre tre vjetëve. Ata e gëzonin rehatinë dhe sigurinë e shtëpive të tyre për tre vjet me rradhë, në një kohë kur Profeti Muhammed, jetonte në tehun e shpatës, i rrethuar nga armiqtë e tij të etur për gjak dhe në një gjendje pasigurie, ku nuk dihej se ç`tmerre do të sillte dita tjetër për fisin e tij.

Ngujimi i Hashimitëve përfundoi pas tre vjetësh në vitin 619 të erës sonë dhe ata u kthyen në Mekke. Dhjetë vjet kishin kaluar qëkur Muhammedi (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi familjen e tij), e kishte nisur misionin e tij. Bojkoti i Kurejshit nuk i solli rezultatet e pritura sepse edhe pas tij, Hashimitët nuk dorëzoheshin dhe morali i tyre mbetej i lartë. Në fund të ngujimit, dorëzimi i Muhammedit ishte për ta po aq i papranueshëm sa ç`kishte qenë në fillim. Hashimitët dhe bijtë e Muttalibit u kthyen në shtëpitë e tyre në Mekke pas tre vjetësh. Gjatë kësaj kohe, pasuritë e mëdha të Hatixhes dhe të Ebu Talibit ishin harxhuar. Ata duhej ta rindërtonin jetën nga e para duke i vendosur një nga një tullat.

Nëse Kurejshi i dha fund ngujimit të Hashimitëve, kjo nuk ishte për shkakun se qëndrimi i tyre kishte ndryshuar. Ata i dhanë fund rrethimit sepse faktorë të tjerë kishin hyrë në lojë. Rrëfimi që do të japim më poshtë, është i marrë nga burimi më i hershëm në lidhje me historinë e Islamit, që është biografia (arabisht: Sira) e Profetit të Islamit nga Muhammed ibn Is`haku. Në të përshkruhen ngjarjet që mundësuan kthimin e Hashimitëve dhe pasardhësve të Muttalibit në Mekke, pas tre vjetësh ngujimi në Luginën e Ebu Talibit.

Heqja e bojkotit

Benu Hashimi dhe Benu Muttalibi ishin në Shi`b (luginë) për shkak të bojkotit që Kurejshi kishte nisur kundër tyre. Por pastaj, vetë disa pjesëtarë të Kurejshit ndërmorën hapa për ta hequr këtë bojkot. Askush nuk u përpoq për këtë gjë më tepër se Hisham bin Amri, për shkak se ishte i biri i njërit nga vëllezërit e Nadla bin Hashim bin Abd al Menafit nga ana e tij dhe me këtë, ishte i lidhur me Hashimitët. Ai ishte njeri i rëndësishëm në fisin e tij. Kam dëgjuar se derisa dy fiset ishin të ngujuar në luginë, ai u sillte deve të ngarkuara me ushqim deri tek hyrja e ngushtë e grykës dhe pasi i lironte i godiste devetë që të hynin me vrap drejt luginës. Të njejtën e bëri edhe disa herë të tjera për t`u sjellur tesha.


Ai shkoi tek Zuhajr ibn Ebu Umejje ibn Mugire, nëna e të cilit ishte Atika, e bija e Abdul Muttalibit, dhe i tha: "A të vjen mirë të hash bukë e të vishesh kur e di gjendjen e dajallarëve të tu? Ato as mund të bëjnë tregti me dikë dhe as të martohen. Për Zotin, sikur ata të ishin dajallarët e Ebu`l Hakem ibn Hishamit (Ebu Xhehlit), e ti t`i kërkoje t`i bojkonte, ai kurrë nuk do të kishte bërë një gjë të tillë." Zuhajri ia ktheu: "Po ç`mund të bëj unë Hashim? Unë jam veç një njeri i vetëm. Për Zotin, sikur të kisha të tjerë të më përkrahnin, do ta hiqja atë bojkot." Hishami i tha: "Më ke mua..." "Shko gjej edhe të tjerë!", i tha Zuhajri.

Kështu Hishami shkoi tek Mutim bin Adij dhe i tha: "A jeni të kënaqur që dy fiset e Abdul Menafit të vdesin derisa ju vazhdoni t`i ndiqni Kurejshët? Do të shihni se një ditë do t`ua bëjnë të njejtën edhe juve." Ai ia dha përgjigjen e njejtë si Zuhajri dhe kërkoi të gjendej një i katërt. Kështu Hishami shkoi tek Abu`l Buhtariu ibn Hishami, i cili kërkoi një të pestë, të cilin Hishami e gjeti tek Zama`a bin Esved bin Muttalib, i cili kërkoi një njeri të gjashtë por Hishami ia përkujtoi atij farefisninë dhe detyrat që kishte ndaj fisit. Zama`a pyeti në ishin të gatshëm të tjerët për të bashkëpunuar. Të gjithë u pajtuan të takoheshin natën afër Huxhunit, mbi Mekke dhe kur u takuan, vendosën të merreshin me punën e bojkotit derisa ta hiqnin nga fuqia.

Ditën tjetër, kur njerëzit po mblidheshin, Zuhajri u vesh, eci shtatë herë rreth Qabes dhe pastaj tha: "O mekkas! A do të hamë e do vishemi kur Hashimitët janë duke vdekur, pa mundur të shesin e të blejnë? Për Zotin, nuk kam për t`u ndalur derisa ky dokument i poshtër bojkoti të griset!

Ebu Xhehli bërtiti: "Po gënjen. Ai dokument nuk ka për t`u grisur asnjëherë.."

Zama`a ia ktheu: "Ti je gënjeshtari i vërtetë. Ne nuk e deshëm këtë bojkot edhe kur u përpilua në fillim."

Ebu`l Buhtariu iu bashkangjit: "Zama`a ka të drejtë. Ne s`qemë të kënaqur me të qëkur u shkrua dhe nuk jemi të kënaqur as tani.."

Pas tij, shtoi Mutimi: "Që të dy keni të drejtë dhe kushdo që thotë ndryshe është gënjeshtar. Qoftë Zoti dëshmitar se ne distancohemi prej asaj që thuhet në atë dokument". Më në fund foli edhe Hishami, i cili i përkrahu shokët e tij.

Pastaj Mutimi shkoi ta merte dokumentin për ta grisur. Por kur arriti atje e pa se krimbat e kishin ngrënë gjithë dokumentin përveç pjesës ku ishte shkruar "Me emrin tënd o Zot!". Kjo ishte formula me të cilin Kurejshët i fillonin shkrimet e tyre. Shkruesi i këtij dokumenti ishte Mensur bin Ikrime-ja."

Mutim ibn Adij e copëtoi pjesën e mbetur të dokumentit të Kurejshit. Copëzat u shpërndanë nga era dhe nuk mbeti asnjë gjurmë prej tyre më pas. Ishte kjo një vepër, që kërkonte vendosmëri dhe guxim. Vendosmëri në pretendimin se Hashimitët ishin viktima të padrejtësisë dhe guxim për t`u rebeluar kundër gjithë Kurejshit. Kjo vepër e vendosur e tij ishte shenjë se ngujimi i Hashimitëve kishte marrë fund dhe se pjesëtarët e tyre mund të ktheheshin në Mekke. Vetë Mutimi, bashkë me luftëtarët e rinj të fisit të tij shkuan me kuajt e tyre drejt luginës, të armatosur deri në dhëmbë dhe e shoqëruan Muhammedin dhe pjesëtarët e dy fiseve të ngujuara, gjatë kthimit të tyre në Mekke. Dr. Muhammed Hamidullah, në faqen e dhjetë të librit "Hyrje në Islam", të botuar nga Federata Ndërkombëtare Islame e Organizatave Studentore, në Salimiah të Kuvajtit (1977), shkruan:

Pas tre vjetësh, katër ose pesë jomuslimanë, më të njerëzishëm se të tjerët dhe pjesëtarë të fiseve të ndryshme, e shpallën publikisht distancimin e tyre nga bojkoti i padrejtë...

Dr. Hamidullahu e ka shfaqur dështimin e bojkotit, si një fryt i njeridashjes së "katër a pesë jomuslimanëve". Ata, siç thotë ai, "ishin më të njerëzishëm se të tjerët" dhe ka të drejtë. Por a ishin vallë edhe më të njerëzishëm se vetë muslimanët që jetonin në Mekke? Është e pabesueshme dhe e vërtetë se përgjigja e kësaj pyetjeje aspak të këndshme është pozitive. Në fund të fundit, përveç këtyre trimave, që ishin të gjithë jomuslimanë, askush tjetër në Mekke nuk u ndje i detyruar që për hir të njeridashjes, të rebelohej kundër Kurejshit dhe të vepronte në mbrojtje të Hashimitëve.

Një tjetër gjë interesante është fakti se Zuhajri ndihej i vetëm. Kur Hishami për herë të parë ia përmendi atij ngritjen e bojkotit kundër Hashimitëve dhe e kritikoi se bëhej i shurdhër ndaj vuajtjeve të të ngujuarve dhe se dështonte në të larguarit e kësaj vuajtjeje, ky i fundit ia ktheu:

Po ç`mund të bëj unë o Hisham? Unë jam veç një njeri i vetëm. Për Zotin, sikur të kisha të tjerë të më përkrahnin, do ta hiqja atë bojkot."

Përgjigja e Zuhajrit është intriguese. Përse ndihej se ishte i vetëm? Përse nuk mendoi ta merte pas vetes përkrahjen e muslimanëve që ishin në Mekke? Në fund të fundit, sipas historianëve, disa nga muslimanët e Mekkes ishin njerëz të rëndësishëm e të pasur dhe kishin ndikim tek idhujtarët. Por për ndonjë arsye misterioze, as Zuhajri dhe as shokët e tij, nuk menduan se mund t`i mernin edhe muslimanët në "ekipin" që i solli fund ngujimit të Hashimitëve. Zuhajri me shokë arritën t`i kthenin Hashimitët në qytet. Por me veprën e tyre, ata demonstruan se muslimanët që kishin mbetur në Mekke, nuk ishin dhe aq të "pazëvendësueshëm" për Muhammedin dhe për Islamin.

Është një paradoks i historisë së Islamit fakti se dora që u shtri për ta grisur dokumentin e bojkotit të Kurejshit kundër Hashimitëve, nuk ishte dora e një muslimanë por pikërisht e një "jobesimtari" të quajtur Mutim ibn Adij. As Mutimi dhe as shokët e tij si Hisham ibn Amr, Zuhajr bin Ebu Umejje, Ebu`l Buhtari bin Hisham dhe Zama`a el Esvedi nuk ishin muslimanë. Por që të pestë ishin trima me moral shembullor, të cilët nuk e gëlltisnin dot padrejtësinë që u bëhej Hashimitëve. Ata nuk u ndalën derisa e sollën në vend drejtësinë.

Teknikisht, këta pesë trima nuk ishin muslimanë. Por vetëm ata e patën guximin dhe vendosmërinë e duhur për ta mbajtur në këmbë një princip tërësisht islamik siç është Drejtësia. Ata e sollën në vend drejtësinë dhe me këtë vepër të tyre, fituan përjetshmëri në sagën e Islamit. Në anën tjetër, muslimanët jo vetëm që nuk vepruan dot, por as që protestuan kundër cinizmit dhe arrogancës Kurejshe në ngujimin e Hashimitëve. Për tre vjet me rradhë, ata mbajtën një distancë të sigurt dhe një heshtje aspak bindëse. Me sa duket, veprat e tyre kontrolloheshin vetëm nga ndjenja e kujdesit dhe e sigurisë. Andaj gjithë ç`bënë ata, ishte shtyrja e veprimit për më vonë dhe vëzhgimi nga anash si spektatorë të painteresuar.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

14. Vdekja e Hatixhes dhe Ebu Talibit (viti 619)

Falë trimërisë së pesë burrave nga Mekkeja, Hashimitët tani mund të ktheheshin në shtëpitë e tyre. Por pikërisht kur kishte filluar disi të përmirësohej gjendja e tyre, pas një jete të vështirë trevjeçare në një grykë malore, Hatixheja, e shoqja, përkrahësja dhe ndjekësja e Muhammedit dhe bamirësja e të gjithë muslimanëve u sëmur dhe vdiq. Gjatë gjithë jetës, ajo kishte jetuar në luks dhe në pasuri por tre vitet e fundit në ngujim kishin qenë për të një lodhje e tepërt e cila tani po jepte pasoja.

Siç u tha edhe më sipër, Hatixheja ishte personi i parë, që pranoi se Zoti është një dhe se Muhammedi është i Dërguari i Tij për njerëzimin. Nderi dhe lavdia e të qenit besimtarja e parë në botë i takon përjetësisht asaj. Ajo e sakrifikoi për Islamin gjithë rehatinë e saj, pasurinë dhe shtëpinë që kishte, për ta sakrifikuar më në fund edhe jetën. Pa dyshim, sikur të jetonte në shtëpinë e saj të madhe e të rehatshme në Mekke, e rrethuar nga shërbetoret e saja, ajo do të kishte jetuar edhe më gjatë. Por ajo preferoi të qëndronte pranë të shoqit dhe fisit të tij dhe ta ndante me ta barrën e jetës. Gjatë ngujimit, ajo jo vetëm që vuajti nga uria dhe etja por gjithashtu edhe nga vapa e verës dha nga ftohtësia e dimrave. Por askush nuk dëgjoi ndonjëherë të ankohej dhe kurrë nuk e panë ta humbte durimin. Pa dallim në kalonin kohë të mira ose të vështira, pa dallim në ishte e pasur ose krejt e varfër, ajo ishte gjithnjë me fytyrë të qeshur. E tillë ishte edhe gjatë ngujimit. Varfëria dhe shkelja kurrë nuk e prishën disponimin e saj dhe sjelljen. Pikërisht sjellja e saj ishte një burim i pashtershëm fuqie, rehatie dhe guximi për të shoqin, në çastet më të vështira të jetës së tij.

Gjatë viteve të kaluara në ngujim, Hatixheja e harxhoi gjithë pasurinë e saj duke blerë gjërat e nevojshme si ushqimi, uji dhe veshmbathjet për fisin e të shoqit. Kur u kthye në shtëpinë e saj, e gjithë pasuria ishte zhdukur dhe kur vdiq, nuk kishte para të mjaftueshme as për të blerë një qefin. Një gunë e të shoqit u përdor si qefin për të dhe ajo u varros e mbështjellur me të.


Muhammedi nuk u martua me asnjë grua tjetër derisa ishte gjallë Hatixheja dhe sikur të mos vdiste, mbase kurrë nuk do të martohej edhe njëherë.

Edward Gibbon

Gjatë 24 vjetëve të martesës së tyre, burri i ri i Hatixhes nuk e përdori të drejtën e tij për t`u martuar me një grua tjetër dhe krenaria dhe butësia e kësaj zonje kurrë nuk u ofendua nga prania e një rivaleje. Pas vdekjes së saj, Profeti e vendosi atë në shkallën e katër grave të përsosura, bashkë me motrën e Mojsiut, nënën e Krishtit dhe me Fatimen, vajzën e tij më të dashur. ("Rënia dhe shkatërrimi i Perandorisë Romake")

Sir John Glubb

Hatixheja ishte ndjekësja e parë e Muhammedit. Që nga çasti i thirrjes së tij të parë deri në vdekjen e saj pas nëntë vjetësh, ajo kurrë nuk u dorëzua. Kurdo që ai të ofendohej ose të sulmohej, e dinte se kur të kthehej në shtëpi, do të gjente një fytyrë të qeshur e të dashur për ta rehatuar. Ajo, me qetësinë e saj, ishte përherë pranë tij, që t`ia rikthente guximin dhe t`ia lehtësonte barrën e frikës. ("Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit", Nju Jork, 1970)

Ibn Is`haku, biografi i Profetit, thotë se kur erdhi shpallja e dytë pas një afati të gjatë kohor nga e para, Hatixhesë iu dërgua një lëvdatë hyjnore dhe një përshendetje nga Zoti. Kjo porosi iu soll Muhammedit nëpërmjet Xhibrilit dhe kur ai ia përcolli Hatixhes, ajo tha:

"Zoti është paqja (selami) dhe e gjithë paqja është prej Tij. Paqja qoftë mbi Xhibrilin!"

Muhammedi përgjithmonë e kujtoi Hatixhen me dashuri, me falënderim dhe me mallëngjim të thellë. Gjatë sëmundjes së saj të shkurtër, ai ndenji gjithë natën pa gjumë, duke u kujdesur për të, duke e qetësuar dhe duke iu lutur Zotit. Ai i tha se Zoti i kishte ndërtuar një pallat nga perlat e Parajsës. Vdekja e saj ia mbushi zemrën me dhimbje Muhammedit. Hatixheja vdiq në ditën e dhjetë të muajit Ramazan të vitit të dhjetë pas Shpalljes. Ajo u varros në Huxhun, në rrethinat e Mekkes. Pas varrimit, vetë i Dërguari e rrafshoi dheun e varrit të saj.

Një muaj pas vdekjes së Hatixhes, Profeti përjetoi një goditje tjetër me vdekjen e Ebu Talibit, xhaxhait dhe mbrojtësit të tij. Ebu Talibi ishte mburroja e Islamit që nga lindja e kësaj feje. Vdekja e këtyre dy njerëzve të dashur, ishte goditja më e madhe që Muhammedi do ta përjetonte në jetën e tij. Këtë vit e quajti "Viti i pikëllimit". Viti 619 ishte për Muhammedin një vit i pikëllueshëm në më shumë aspekte. Vdekja e të dashurve të një njeriu është një shkak natyror i pikëllimit. Por në këtë rast, vdekja e këtyre dy personave nuk ishte vetëm një përvojë subjektive e Muhammedit. Ai shumë shpejt do ta shihte kuptimin e humbjes së tyre me ndodhitë që do të vijonin.


Ibn Is`hak

Hatixheja dhe Ebu Talibi vdiqën në po të njejtin vit, njëri pas tjetrit. Hatixheja kishte qenë një përkrahëse besnike e Muhammedit në Islam dhe ai i ndante me të problemet e tija. Me vdekjen e Ebu Talibit, ai humbi forcë në mbrojtjen kundër fisit të tij. Ebu Talibi vdiq tre vjet para emigrimit për në Medine dhe pikërisht atëherë, Kurejshi filloi ta sulmonte me një ashpërsi, me të cilën s`do të guxonte më parë gjatë jetës së Ebu Talibit. Një djalë i ri madje, i hodhi pluhur mbi kokë.

Hishami përcjell nga i ati Urva, se Profeti një ditë shkoi në shtëpinë e tij dhe po thoshte: "Kurejshi kurrë s`më ka trajtuar kështu derisa ishte gjallë Ebu Talibi. ("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit")

Washington Irving

Muhammedi shumë shpejt e kuptoi se ç`do të thoshte vdekja e Ebu Talibit, i cili nuk kishte qenë vetëm një i afërt i dhembshur por edhe një mbrojtës i vendosur e i fuqishëm, falë ndikimit të madh që kishte në Mekke.Pas vdekjes së tij, nuk kishte asgjë që t`i ndalte Ebu Sufjanin dhe Ebu Xhehlin nga dhuna e tyre.

Fati i Muhammedit po bëhej gjithë më i errët në vendlindjen e tij. Hatixheja, ndihmuesja e tij, mikesha e vetmisë dhe besimtarja e devotshme e doktrinës së Muhammedit, kishte vdekur. Kishte vdekur edhe Ebu Talibi, mbrojtësi i tij besnik dhe i fortë. I mbetur pa ndikimin mbrojtës të këtij të fundit, Muhammedi ishte bërë i huaj në Mekke, i detyruar të fshihet dhe t`u bëhet barrë atyre, që për shkak të doktrinës së tij po përndiqeshin. ("Jeta e Muhammedit"

Me fjalinë "barrë atyre, që për shkak të doktrinës së tij po përndiqeshin", historiani në fjalë ka shprehur një mendim me të cilin nuk mund të pajtohemi. Muhammedi kurrë nuk ka qenë barrë për të tjerët. Pjesëtarët e fisit të tij, Hashimitët, e shihnin si privilegj dhe nder mbrojtjen e tij nga armiqtë.

Sir William Muir

Sakrificat që Ebu Talibi dhe familja e tij i bënë për hir të Muhammedit, ndonse akoma nuk e besonin mesazhin e tij, flet për karakterin e tij fisnik dhe bujar. Këto sakrifica flasin në të njejtën kohë edhe për sinqeritetin e Muhammedit. Ebu Talibi nuk do t`i bënte gjithë ato gjëra për një gënjeshtar sepse ishte më se i aftë në vlerësimin e njerëzve.

Kur ndjeu se jeta e tij po i afrohej fundit, ai e mblodhi familjen, bijtë e Abdul Muttalibit, dhe mbasi e la të nipin e tij në mbrojtje të tyre, vdiq i qetë. Ai u varros jo shumë larg varrit të Hatixhes. Muhammedi vajtoi për xhaxhain e tij dhe ky vajtim nuk ishte pa shkak. Për dyzet vjet, ai kishte qenë miku i tij besnik, mbështetja e tij në fëmijëri, mbrojtësi i rinisë së tij dhe kështjella e tij në vitet në vijim. Vetë mosbesimi i tij e kishte rritur ndikimin që kishte. Për sa kohë që ishte gjallë Ebu Talibi, Muhammedi s`kishte pse t`u trembej sulmeve dhe dhunës. Por pas tij, nuk kishte njeri që të mund ta mbronte nga armiqtë. Një Hatixhe e dytë mund të gjendej por jo edhe një Ebu Talib i dytë. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", 1877)

Sir John Glubb

I Dërguari dha përpjekje të mëdha për ta bërë Ebu Talibin t`i përsëriste dëshmitë e besimit islam por ky i fundit vetëm qëndronte i heshtur derisa vdiq. Ebu Talibi është për ne një karakter tërheqës. Fjalëhapur, besnik dhe simpatik, ai i përballoi vuajtjet, humbjet dhe kontradiktat për ta mbrojtur të nipin, ndonse nuk i besonte fjalët e tija. Muslimanët nuk e konsiderojnë atë një hero sepse vdiq si jobesimtar. Megjithatë, sikur të mos ishte guximi i vendosur, me të cilin ai qëndroi pranë të nipit, Islami mbase do të kishte vdekur që në djep.. ("Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit", Nju Jork, 1970)

Më sipër i kam përcjellur pikë për pike fjalët e Sir William Muir dhe Sir John Glubb. Ata kanë lënë të kuptohet se Ebu Talibi vdiq si jobesimtar. Sikur të pyeteshin për këtë pretendim, ata do të sillnin argumente nga Sahihu i Buhariut, në të cilin thuhet se kur Ebu Talibi ishte në prag të vdekjes, i Dërguari insistonte që të bëhej musliman por ai thoshte se diçka e tillë do ta turpëronte përpara miqve të tij të Kurejshit.

Autori (ose autorët) e këtij "hadithi" kanë harruar diçka. Ebu Talibi po vdiste dhe e dinte se nuk kishte për t`i parë më kurrë "miqtë" e tij nga Kurejshi. Ai e dinte se po shkonte në prani të Krijuesit të tij. Në një çast të tillë, ai vështirë se do të mërzitej për këta miq kurejshitë. Qëllimi i tij kishte qenë përherë të fituarit e kënaqësisë së Zotit dhe më shumë se ç`mund ta vërtetonin të tjerët me fjalët që tha, ai e vërtetoi me veprat e tija se besimi i tij në Njëshmërinë e Zotit dhe në misionin e Muhammedit si i Dërguar i Tij ishte i fortë dhe i palëkundur.

Ai ishte një besimtar i devotshëm i Islamit. Lidhja e tij e fortë me Islamin mund të shihet nga vendosmëria e tij dhe dëshmohet nga logjika e fakteve. Askush nuk mund ta dojë Muhammedin dhe idhujtarinë njëkohësisht. Këto dy dashuri nuk mund të bashkëjetojnë tek një person. Dhe në anën tjetër, askush nuk mund ta dojë Muhammedin dhe ta urrejë Islamin. Dashuria për Muhammedin dhe urrejtja për Islamin nuk mund të gjenden në një vend. Ai që e do Muhammedin, e do edhe Islamin. Dhe as që mund të thuhet se mund ta urresh Muhammedin dhe ta duash Islamin njëkohësisht. Një fjali e tillë do të ishte absurde.

Në ka diçka për të cilën nuk dyshon askush në historinë islame, është pikërisht dashuria e Ebu Talibit për Muhammedin. Siç u tha më sipër, Ebu Talibi dhe e shoqja Fatima bint Esad, e deshën Muhammedin siç i donin fëmijët e tyre. Burrë e grua, ata ishin gjithmonë të gatshëm për t`i sakrifikuar bijtë e tyre për hir të Muhammedit. Një dashuri e tillë mund të kishte vetëm një burim, atë të besimit tek Muhammedi dhe tek Islami. Gruaja e Ebu Talibit, Fatima bint Esad, gruaja që e rriti Muhammedin, ishte femra e dytë që e pranoi Islamin pas Hatixhes.


Ebu Talibi ishte tejet krenar që Muhammedi, djali i vëllait të tij Abdullahut, ishte zgjedhur në mesin e krijesave të Zotit për të qenë i Dërguari i Zotit për njerëzimin. Muhammedi ishte dashuria dhe krenaria më e madhe e Ebu Talibit. Veprat e lavdishme të Ebu Talibit janë një pjesë e pandashme e historisë së Islamit. Asnjë tregim mbi Islamin nuk do të ishte i plotë, sikur në të të mos përshkruhej roli i tij si mbrojtës i Muhammedit dhe i Islamit. Veprat e tija janë dëshmia më e qartë e besimit të tij në Zotin dhe në të Dërguarin e Tij.

Zoti i bekoftë robërit e tij të devotshëm, Hatixhen, Ebu Talibin dhe të shoqen, Fatima bin Esad. Që të tre ishin "mjetet" me të cilat Ai e forcoi Islamin dhe e mbajti në këmbë.

15. Vizita e Muhammedit në Ta`if

Më se dhjetë vite kishin kaluar, qëkur Muhamedi (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi familjen e tij) kishte filluar ta shpallte Islamin. Suksesi i tij në këto dhjetë vite ishte tejet modest dhe kishte rezultuar në konvertimin e rreth 170 vetëve (burra dhe gra) në Mekke. Por pas vdekjes të të shoqes Hatixhes dhe xhaxhait të tij Ebu Talibit, dukej se Kurejshi do t`ia merte nga dora edhe këtë sukses të paktë që e kish` arritur. Mekkeja kishte qenë gjithnjë armiqësore ndaj Islamit dhe i Dërguari tashmë mendonte ta shpallte këtë fe në një qytet tjetër. Qyteti më i afërt ishte Ta`ifi, që gjendej 70 milja (rreth 112 km) në juglindje të Mekkes. I Dërguari shkoi në Ta`if diku nga fundi i vitit 619,  bashkë me Zejd bin Harithen.

Në Ta`if, Muhammedi i ftoi tre prijësit e fiseve të atjeshme të largoheshin nga idhujtaria e tyre, ta njihnin Njëshmërinë e Zotit, të mos i ndanin njerëzit sipas përkatësisë së tyre klasore dhe të besonin në barazinë dhe vëllazërinë e të gjithë njerëzve.

Prijësit e fiseve të Ta`ifit ishin njërëz krenarë e mendjemëdhenj dhe as që deshën t`i dëgjonin fjalët e Muhammedit. Ata e pritën me tallje dhe i lëshuan kundër tij fëmijët dhe të rinjtë e qytetit, të cilët e përzunë atë dhe Zejdin duke u hedhur gurë dhe baltë. I plagosur dhe i mbuluar me gjak, Muhammedi u largua nga Ta`ifi. Kur tashmë kishte dalë jashtë qytetit, ai ishte pranë kolapsit. Fatmirësisht, një kopshtar e mori në kasollen e tij, ia mbuloi plagët dhe e la të pushonte derisa të ndihej mjaft mirë, sa ta vazhdonte rrugëtimin e tij nëpër terrenin e ashpër mes Ta`ifit dhe Mekkes.

Kur Muhammedi arriti në rrethinat e Mekkes, e ndjeu se nuk mund të hynte aq lehtë në qytet, tani që Ebu Talibi nuk ishte më gjallë për ta mbrojtur. Armiqësia e idhujtarëve ndaj tij e kishte arritur kulmin dhe ai e kuptoi se po të hynte në Mekke i pambrojtur, rrezikonte të vritej. Muhammedi s`mund të hynte në qytetin e tij të lindjes dhe nuk kishte vend tjetër për të shkuar. Ç`do të bënte vallë?

Në këtë gjendje të vështirë, Muhammedi u dërgoi fjalë tre aristokratëve të qytetit, duke u kërkuar që ta mernin nën mbrojtjen e tyre. Dy prej tyre refuzuan por njëri, i quajtur Mutim ibn Adij, iu përgjigj thirrjes së tij për ndihmë. Ishte ky po ai Mutim ibn Adij, i cili më herët, qe rebeluar kundër Kurejshit duke e copëtuar marrëveshjen e tyre për ta bojkotuar fisin e hashimitëve dhe që i kishte kthyer të dy fiset e ngujuar (Hashim dhe Muttalib) në Mekke, nën mbrojtjen e tij. Mutimi u urdhëroi bijve të tij, nipërve dhe të gjithë të rinjve të fisit, që t`i mbathnin rrobat e luftës. Pastaj, u nis në krye të tyre, me armatim të plotë. Ai fillimisht e solli Muhammedin në rrethinat e Qabes, ku Muhammedi eci shtatë herë rreth e përqark dhe pastaj e shoqëroi atë drejt shtëpisë.

Abd-al Rahman Azzam:

Asnjë nga prijësit e fiseve, prej të cilëve Muhammedi kërkoi mbrojtje për të hyrë në qytet, nuk pranoi t`i ndihmonte. Vetëm një kryeplak zemërmirë në mesin e idhujtarëve, i quajtur Mutim ibn Adij, e mori nën mbrojtjen e tij dhe e solli në shtëpi. Kështu, Muhammedi hyri në Mekke nën mbrojtjen e një idhujtari... ("Mesazhi i përjetshëm i Muhammedit", botuar nga "New English Library", Londër, 1964)

Sir John Glubb:

Në Ta`if, Profetin e përzunë me gurë. Nga frika të kthehej në Mekke, tani që nuk ishte mbrojtja e Ebu Talibit, ai u dërgoi porosi disa idhujtarëve me emër, duke u kërkuar mbrojtje. Dy prej tyre refuzuan por më në fund, Mutim ibn Adij, prijësi i fisit Nufal të Kurejshit, pranoi ta merte nën mbrojtjen e tij. Mëngjesin e ardhshëm, ai, bashkë me bijtë dhe nipërit e tij doli i armatosur në sheshin qendror rreth Qabes dhe shpalli se Muhammedi ishte nën mbrojtjen e tij. Kjo mbrojtje i mundësoi Muhammedit të kthehej në Mekke. ("Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit", Nju Jork, 1970)

Kërkesa e të Dërguarit për të hyrë nën mbrojtjen e një jomuslimani si Mutim ibn Adij, përsëri na rikthen tek një pyetje aspak e këndshme në lidhje me qëndrimin dhe sjelljen e muslimanëve të tjerë, gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe. Përse i Dërguari nuk i kërkoi mbrojtje ndonjërit prej tyre, ndonse thuhet se kishte mes tyre njerëz të pasur dhe me autoritet e madje edhe të tillë që ishin "ëndrra e frikshme" e paganëve? Përse i Dërguari i kërkoi mbrojtje një jomuslimani dhe as që e mori mundimin t`i informonte muslimanët se kishte ndërmend të kthehej në Mekke dhe se kishte nevojë për mbrojtje?

Ose një pyetje tjetër: Përse muslimanët nuk shkuan vetë deri në hyrje të qytetit që ta shoqëronin Profetin e tyre? Kësaj rradhe ata kishin një mundësi të shkëlqyeshme për t`i vërtetuar se ishin të denjë për besimin e tij, ndonse ai mund t`i kishte nënçmuar. Por ata s`e shfrytëzuan as këtë mundësi dhe nuk bënë asgjë që do të tregonte se ata vërtet mërziteshin për sigurinë e tij.


Megjithatë,  Arabia pagane nuk ishte krejtësisht pa heronj dhe pa fisnikëri. Këto cilësi ishin të theksuara tek personat si Mutim ibn Adij, Ebu`l Bukhtari dhe disa të tjerë. Ata ishin kalorësit e Arabisë dhe ishte pikërisht kjo fisnikëri, që do ta bënte të famshëm vendin e tyre në shekujt në vijim. Edhe muslimanët u kanë borxh një falënderim këtyre personave. Në fund të fundit, ishin pikërisht ata që e sfiduan Kurejshin, në disa nga çastet më kritike të jetës së Profetit të Islamit. Duke e bërë gjithë këtë, ata nuk u frymëzuan nga tjetër gjë, përveç idealeve të tyre kalorësiake. Ata e konsideronin se ishte detyra e tyre që t`i mbronin të pambrojturit.

Dështimi në Ta`if ishte pikëllues për të Dërguarin dhe ai e dinte se po të mos ishte intervenimi heroik i Mutim ibn Adij, ai mbase kurrë nuk do të mund të kthehej në Mekke. Një vëzhguesi të zakonshëm mund t`i dukej se Profeti i kishte arritur kufijtë e durimit njerëzor. Përparimi i Islamit kishte stagnuar dhe e ardhmja nuk dukej shumë premtuese.

Por a do t`i dorëzohej Muhammedi dëshpërimit dhe sulmeve të ashpra të idhujtarëve? Do të ishte më se e natyrshme sikur të ndodhte kështu. Por nuk ndodhi. Ai kurrë nuk humbi shpresë nga mëshira e pafundme e Zotit. E dinte se vepronte në rrugë të Tij dhe nuk kishte aspak dyshim se Ai do ta shpëtonte nga kjo gjendje e pashpresë dhe se do ta çonte drejt suksesit dhe lumturisë.

Pikërisht në njërin nga çastet më të pashpresa të jetës së tij, Muhammedi, Profeti i Islamit, mbase si shpërblim për refuzimin e tij për t`u dorëzuar para dështimeve, u ngrit drejt qiejve, nga Zoti. Zoti e nderoi të Dërguarin e Tij me Isra-në dhe Miraxh-in. Isra quhet udhëtimi i tij i natës nga "Xhamia e Shenjtë" (Qabe) drejt "Xhamisë së largët" ("Xhamia el-Aksa" në Jerusalem) kurse Miraxh është ngritja e tij drejt qiejve. Isra dhe Miraxhi ishin parashenja të ndodhive të mëdha historike që do të pasonin, ndonse atë çast, ishte shumë e vështirë të shpresohej një gjë e tillë.

Në kuptimin mistik, Miraxhi i referohet përpjekes së vazhdueshme të individit kundër të ligës, që gjithmonë i ka rëniet e ngritjet e veta. Por sikur individi të jetë i sinqertë ndaj vetes dhe i sinqertë në besimin e tij në Zotin, është pikërisht Zoti që do t`i falë fitore kundër të ligës. Tregimi i Miraxhit, pra, është një simbol i përshtatshëm i rrugëtimit shpirtëror të njeriut gjatë jetës së tij. Hapi i parë i udhëtimit është morali dhe ajo ndjenjë përgjegjësie për mirëqenien e përgjithshme të njerëzve të tjerë. Është një shërbim ndaj Zotit duke u shërbyer krijesave të Tij, me një vetëdije të vazhdueshme të pranisë së Tij. Isra-ja përmendet në vargun e parë të kapitullit të shtatëmbëdhjetë të Kur`anit: 

Lavdi i qoftë Zotit, që e çoi robin e Tij natën, nga xhamia e shenjtë në xhaminë më të largët, rrethinën e të cilës e kemi bekuar, që të mund t`ia tregonim disa nga dëshmitë Tona...


Isra-ja dhe Miraxh-i ndodhën në natën e njëzet e shtatë të muajit Rexheb (muaji i shtatë i kalendarit islamik), në vitin e dymbëdhjetë të Shpalljes, gjegjësisht një vit para shpërnguljes së Profetit nga Mekkeja në Medine.

16. Horizontet e reja të Islamit

Qyteti Jethrib gjendej në një oazë 250 milja (rreth 400 km) në veri të Mekkes. Në vitin 620, gjashtë banorë të Jethribit shkuan për pelegrinazh në Mekke. Pas një takimi të rastësishëm me Muhammedin, ata e pranuan Islamin dhe i treguan të Dërguarit se Jethribi ishte në prag të trazirave të mëdha, që mund të fillonin çdo çast dhe të shkaktonin një luftë civile. Ata e shprehën mendimin e tyre se i Dërguari i Zotit mund ta rikthente paqen në Jethrib dhe i premtuan atij se do të ktheheshin vitin e ardhshëm për ta takuar sërish. Ky ishte fillimi i Islamit në Jethrib.

Kur këta gjashtë muslimanë të rinj u kthyen në Jethrib, ata u treguan të afërmve dhe miqve për Islamin dhe gjetën shumë njerëz, që dëshironin të mësonin më shumë për të. Vitin e ardhshëm, kur erdhi stina e pelegrinazhit, dymbëdhjetë banorë të Jethribit, bashkë me ata gjashtë të vitit të kaluar, erdhën në Mekke. Në mesin e tyre kishte edhe dy gra. Ata u takuan me të Dërguarin e Zotit në vendin e quajtur Akabe. Ai ua shpjegoi kushtet e besimit islam dhe ata të gjithë e pranuan Islamin. Në të njejtën kohë, ata u betuan se do t`i bindeshin. Ky rast njihet si "Besëlidhja e parë e Akabes"

Këta muslimanë të Jethribit u betuan se:

	kurrë nuk do t`i gjenin të barabartë Zotit
	nuk do ta adhuronin askë përveç Tij
	kurrë nuk do të vidhnin dhe kurrë nuk do ta plaçkisnin dikë
	kurrë nuk do t`i vrisnin foshnjat e tyre femra
	kurrë nuk do t`i ofendonin të tjerët
	kurrë nuk do të bënin shpifje ndaj grave
	do të ishin përherë të sinqertë e të pastër
	do t`i bindeshin Zotit dhe të Dërguarit të Tij
	do t`i qëndronin besnikë të Dërguarit përgjithmonë

Muslimanët e ri të Jethribit kërkuan nga i Dërguari që të dërgonte me ta ndonjë mësues për në Jethrib, i cili do t`ua mësonte Kur`anin dhe principet e Islamit. Ai e dërgoi Mas`ab ibn Umajrin, që ishte kushëriri i të atit. Misioni i Mas`abit ishte tejet i suksesshëm dhe shumë familje të Jethribit e pranuan Islamin. Kjo ishte hera e parë që Muhammedi zgjodhi një zyrtar. Profesor Margoliouth thotë se Mas`ab ibn Umajri ishte zyrtari i parë i Islamit.




Besëlidhja e dytë e Akabes

Në vitin 622, shtatëdhjetë e pesë banorë të Jethribit erdhën në Meke, gjatë stinës së pelegrinazhit. I Dërguari u takua me ta në Akabe, në vendin e njejtë ku ishte takuar me grupin prej dymbëdhjetë vetësh, një vit më parë. Edhe këta shtatëdhjetë e pesë burra e gra e pranuan Islamin. Ata iu betuan të Dërguarit dhe e ftuan atë në Jethrib. Xhaxhai i të Dërguarit, Abbas ibn Abdu`l Muttalibi gjendej atje. Ai u foli jethribasve me këto fjalë:

"Muhammedi është një njeri i respektuar tek njerëzit e tij. Nëse do t`i qëndroni pranë, në të mirë e në të keqe, atëherë mereni për në Jethrib. Nëse jo, harrojeni këtë punë."

 Njëri nga prijësit e jethribasve ishte Bera`a ibn Maruri, i cili tha:

"Kur ishim fëmijë, lodrat tona ishin shpatat e shtizat.." Një tjetër prijës nga Jethribi, Ebu`l Haithamiu, ia preu fjalën të parit dhe tha: "O i Dërguar i Zotit! Çdo të ndodhë kur Islami të rritet dhe të bëhet i fuqishëm? A do të largohesh atëherë nga Jethribi dhe të kthehesh në Mekke?"

Muhammedi buzëqeshi dhe tha: "Jo! Gjaku juaj është gjaku im dhe gjaku im është gjaku juaj. Që sot, ju jeni të mijtë dhe unë jam i juaji. Kurrë s`kam për t`u ndarë prej juve." Muslimanët e Jethribit mbetën të kënaqur nga premtimi i Muhammedit dhe u kthyen në Jethrib, për ta përhapur Islamin në mesin e njerëzve të tyre. Islami filloi të rritej me shpejtësi në Jethrib dhe kur tashmë dukej se besimi i ri kishte filluar të lëshonte rrënjë në qytet, i Dërguari u urdhëroi muslimanë të përndjekur, të largoheshin nga Mekkeja. Duke iu bindur këtij urdhri, muslimanët filluan të largoheshin nga Mekkeja në grupe të vogla dhe të vendoseshin në shtëpitë e tyre të reja në Jethrib.

Besëlidhja e dytë e Akabes është një gur kilometrik në historinë e Islamit. Ky rast ishte "spiranca" me të cilën anija e trazuar e Islamit fitoi qetësi, pas një periudhe trembëdhjetëvjeçare të kaluar në detin e turbullt të paganizmit arab.

17. Hixhri (Shpërngulja)

Kur pjesa më e madhe e muslimanëve ishte larguar nga Mekkeja dhe ishte vendosur në Jethrib tashmë, idhujtarët e Mekkes kuptuan se sikur Islami të lëshonte rrënjë të forta në veri të tyre dhe të bëhej i fuqishëm, do të përbënte një rrezik të madh për interesat e tyre tregtare në Siri. Ata e shihnin Islamin si një rrezik që po rritej në veri. Andaj, organizuan një mbledhje në godinën "bashkiake" të Mekkes, për të kërkuar një zgjidhje, që do t`i jepte fund këtij rreziku. Pas një diskutimi të gjatë, ata u pajtuan se mënyra e vetme për të shpëtuar nga ky rrezik ishte vrasja e shkaktuesit të saj, Muhammedit, i cili ndodhej akoma në Mekke. Kjo ide sillte edhe dilema të tjera të pazgjidhura. Kush do ta vriste atë? Kur dhe ku? Ata i diskutuan edhe këto pyetje, propozuan shumë zgjidhje të mundshme dhe më në fund vendosën, me një koncenzus të plotë, se do të zgjidhej nga një luftëtar nga secili fis mekkas dhe nga fiset përreth qytetit. Të gjithë do ta sulmonin përnjëherë Muhammedin dhe do ta vrisnin para se të vinte agimi i ditës së nesërme. Ata ishin të bindur se një bashkëveprim i tillë i të gjithë fiseve, do t`i linte duarlidhur hashimitët, të cilët do ta kishin të pamundur të luftonin kundër të gjithë fiseve përnjëherë, si hakmarrje për vrasjen e Muhammedit.

Megjithatë, i Dërguari ishte i gatshëm për gjëra të tilla. I informuar me kohë për planin e Kurejshit nga një musliman që e mbante fshehur besimin e tij, ai e thirri kushëririn e tij të devotshëm, Ali ibn Ebu Talibin, ia tregoi atij planin e Kurejshit dhe ia rrëfeu edhe planin që kishte bërë, për t`i shpëtuar kësaj gracke. Plani i tij ishte që Aliu të flinte në shtratin e të Dërguarit dhe në ndërkohë, ai vetë të largohej nga shtëpia në një rast të volitshëm. Përveç kësaj, ai i kërkoi Aliut që t`ua kthente idhujtarëve të gjitha amanetet, që ia kishin lënë në besë Muhammedit dhe pastaj të largohej nga Mekkeja, për t`u takuar me të në Jethrib. Aliu i kuptoi të gjitha dhe i Dërguari e la atë në duart e Zotit.

Muhammed Husejn Hajkal

Të rinjtë, që Kurejshi i kishte përgatitur për vrasjen e Muhammedit, e kishin rrethuar shtëpinë e tij, që të mos largohej. Në natën e Hixhrit, Muhammedi ia tregoi planin e tij Ali ibn Ebu Talibit dhe i kërkoi që të mbulohej me gunën e gjelbërt të Profetit dhe të shtrihej në shtratin e tij. Përveç kësaj, i kërkoi  të qëndronte në Mekke derisa t`ua kthente pronarëve të tyre, amanetet që ishin lënë në besë të Muhammedit. ("Jeta e Muhammedit" botuar në Kairo, 1935)

Marmaduke Pickthall

Vrasësit e tij (Muhammedit) kishin ardhur para shtëpisë. Ai ia dha Aliut gunën e tij dhe i tha të shtrihej në shtratin e vet, që kur dikush të vështronte brenda, të mendonte se Muhammedi ishte akoma aty. (Hyrje e përkthimit të Kur`anit, botuar në Lahore, 1975)

Idhujtarët e kishin rrethuar shtëpinë e Muhammedit. Ata hynë në shtëpi, panë se dikush ishte në shtrat dhe u siguruan se "preja" e tyre ishte aty. Momenti më i përshtatshëm që i Dërguari të largohej ishte pikërisht para mesnate, kur disa prej sulmuesve i kishte zënë gjumi. Ai heshturazi kaloi ndërmjet tyre dhe u largua nga shtëpia. Sulmuesit ishin zënë të papërgatitur dhe i Dërguari i Zotit ia doli mbanë t`i shmangej vëzhgimit të tyre.

Aliu fjeti në shtratin e Profetit gjithë natën. Pak para agimit, idhujtarët hynë në shtëpi me shpatat e tyre, për ta vrarë të Dërguarin. Por u habitën me të madhe, kur në vend të tij e gjetën Aliun. Ata e kapën Aliun, për ta marrë në pyetje dhe mbase për ta torturuar por prijësi i tyre u përkujtoi se Muhammedi nuk mund të kishte shkuar larg dhe se mund ta kapnin akoma nëse nuk humbnin kohë duke u përpjekur të mernin ndonjë fjalë nga goja e Aliut. Me këtë, ata e lanë të lirë Aliun. Kjo ngjarje njihet në historinë e Islamit me emrin "Hixhër" ose "Hixhret".

M. Shibli1, historiani i famshëm indian i Islamit, në biografinë e të Dërguarit të Zotit, shkruan:

...paganët e Mekkes e urrenin Muhammedin por kishin besim tek ai. Kushdo që kishte diçka të çmueshme, ia linte atij për ta ruajtur. Ai ishte "banka" e tyre. Muhammedi kuptoi për planin e Kurejshit dhe e thirri Aliun, të cilit i tha: "Zoti më ka urdhëruar të nisem drejt Jethribit. Ti do të flesh në shtratin tim dhe nesër do t`ua kthesh të gjithë njerëzve amanetet e tyre." Kjo ishte një situatë më se e rrezikshme. Aliu e dinte se Kurejshi ishte i vendosur për ta vrarë të Dërguarin e Zotit dhe se të flije në shtratin e tij, do të thoshte të shtriheshe në kthetrat e vdekjes.Por mos vallë ishte trembur ndonjëherë Aliu nga vdekja? Pushtuesi i ardhshëm i Hajberit u shtri në kthetrat e vdekjes i qetë, siç nuk ishte shtrirë kurrë për gjumë në jetën e tij.("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit", Indi, 1976)

I Dërguari nuk pati kohë t`i shpjegonte në hollësi Aliut se sa gjëra i kishin lënë amanet mekkasit dhe kujt i takonin ato. Mjaftonte që t`i thoshte Aliut t`ua kthente të gjithë ato amanete pronarëve të tyre dhe Aliu e bëri këtë pa gabim. Ishte rasti i njejtë si në darkën e "ftesës për të afërmit" në fillim të profetësisë, kur Profeti vetëm i tha Aliut t`i ftonte për darkë të parët e fisit të Hashimitëve. S`kishte nevojë për udhëzime të mëtejme. Aliu menjëherë e kuptoi se ç`kërkohej prej tij. Fakti se Profeti ia la Aliut kthimin e amaneteve që ia kishin dorëzuar mekkasit, tregon se Aliu ishte i besuari dhe "sekratari privat" i Profetit të Islamit edhe para shpërnguljes për në Jethrib.

Hixhreti, përveç besnikërisë së padiskutueshme të Aliut ndaj mësuesit të tij, Muhammedit, e vërteton njëkohësisht edhe guximin e jashtëzakonshëm të tij. Shpatat e armikut mund ta kishin vrarë Aliun, duke menduar se ai ishte Muhammedi ose thjesht nga zemërimi, kur të kuptonin se Muhammedi u kishte ikur. Ai e kishte parasysh gjithë këtë por për Aliun, asnjë rrezik nuk ishte i tepërt, nëse mund t`ia shpëtonte jetën të Dërguarit të Zotit. Ishte pikërisht kjo devotshmëri dhe ky guxim i Aliut, që do ta bënte atë t`i fitojë lëvdatat e Kur`anit të Shenjtë. Libri i Zotit e ka lëvduar këtë besnikëri dhe guxim të Aliut, në vargun 207 të kapitullit të dytë, ku thuhet:

Dhe mes njerëzve ka të tillë që e shesin jetën e tyre për ta fituar kënaqësinë e Zotit...

Raziu, komentuesi i famshëm i Kur`anit, në veprën Tefsir-i Kebir (vëll.2, fq.189) thotë se ky varg u shpall ekskluzivisht si lëvdatë për bëmat e mëdha dhe të lavdishme të Aliut, në natën e Hixhrit, kur ai i mundësoi Muhammedit, të Dërguarit të Zotit, të largohej nga Mekkeja. Falë tij, Muhammedi mundi të largohej i sigurt.


Në këtë natë historike, ndodhi një tregti e çuditshme dhe tejet misterioze, që ishte e para dhe e fundit e llojit të saj, në gjithë historinë. Ishte një tregti mes Zotit dhe njërit nga robërit e Tij. Ky rob ishte Ali ibn Ebu Talibi.

Në një natë të qetë dhe të pahënë, Zoti erdhi në "treg" si "Blerës", që kërkonte të blinte një gjë të caktuar. Robi i tij , Aliu, erdhi në këtë "treg" si "tregtar". Detyra e tij ishte ta shiste atë, që Zoti e kërkonte dhe që s`ishte tjetër veçse shpirti dhe jeta e tij. Zoti e vlerësoi këtë shpirt dhe vendosi se është i shkëlqyeshëm dhe se do ta "blinte". Ai ia pagoi "çmimin" tregtarit dhe kjo pronë ndërroi duar, si në çdo tregti tjetër. Që nga ai çast, kjo pronë (jeta e Aliut) pushoi së qeni e tij dhe u bë prona ekskluzive e Zotit. Me këtë, u kompletua tregtia mes Zotit dhe robit të tij, në kënaqësi të plotë të të dyja palëve.

Kishte edhe "dëshmitarë" të kësaj tregtie dhe ata ishin ëngjëjt dhe yjet, mijëra prej tyre, që vështronin nga "galeritë" qiellore. Ata, me një habi të pafjalë dhe me një admirim të heshtur vështronin se si Aliu ia shiste Zotit shpirtin e tij. Kur`ani i Shenjtë u bë "zëdhënësi" i tyre për të vdekshmit e tokës dhe e shënoi atë që "dëshmitarët" e panë në këtë natë të madhe. Dëshmia e pashkatërrueshme e kësaj tregtie është sot me ne, e ruajtur në Kur`an. Kjo dëshmi do të mbetet në tokë për sa kohë të mbeten në qiej dëshmitarët e kësaj tregtie.

Aliu ia kishte "shitur" Zotit shpirtin e Tij. Tani, i çliruar nga meraku për të, ai u shtri të flinte në shtratin e Muhammedit, të Dërguarit të Zotit. Në atë natë të Fatit, ai u shtri në shtratin e përjetësisë. Në agim, kur u zgjua nga zëri i shpatave dhe shtizave të armiqve, ai ishte bërë i përjetshëm tashmë. Nga gjithë krijesat e Tij, Zoti e pati zgjedhur Aliun për ta realizuar planin e Tij. Plani ishte që të mbrohej i Dërguari i Tij nga armiqtë, të cilët po planifikonin ta shkatërronin Islamin. Ata besonin se po të vritej Muhammedi, Islami do të shkatërrohej. Andaj thurrën plane dhe u përpoqën ta vrisnin Muhammedin. Ajo që nuk e dinin, ishte se Zoti kishte një plan të Vetin, një kundërplan, të gatshëm për këtë rast. Dhe ishte pikërisht ky kundërplan i Zotit që do ta linte Kurejshin në "shah-mat" dhe do t`ia shpëtonte jetën të Dërguarit të Tij. Kur`ani i referohet këtij kundërplani të Zotit, në vargun në vijim:

Dhe ata thurrën një dredhi e Zoti e shkatërroi dredhinë e tyre...Kur`an (3:54)

Ali ibn Ebu Talibi ishte elementi kyç i këtij kundërplani të Zotit. Roli i Aliut e garantoi suksesin e Shpërnguljes së Muhammedit, gjë që e bëri të mundshme lindjen e shtetit të ri të Medines. Sikur të dështonte Hixhreti, shteti i ri i Medines kurrë nuk do të krijohej. Ky shtet ishte forma e parë dhe e fundit e Mbretërisë së Qiejve në tokë. Zoti e bëri robin e tij, Ali ibn Ebu Talibin, një instrument nëpërmjet të cilit e mundësoi lindjen e kësaj Mbretërie Qiellore në tokë. Kur Muhammedi ishte larguar nga shtëpia e tij tashmë, ai shkoi drejt shtëpisë së Ebu Bekrit dhe i tha se Zoti i kishte urdhëruar që të largohej nga Mekkeja po atë natë. Ngase nuk kishin kohë për të humbur, ata menjëherë u larguan nga qyteti dhe shkuan drejt një shpelle të quajtuar Thaur, në jug të Mekes. Ata arritën tek shpella dhe hynë brenda, kur ishte akoma errësirë.

Pas disa orësh, ata ishin akoma të fshehur në shpellë, kur ndjekësit e tyre erdhën para saj. Sipas rrëfimeve, një merimangë kishte thurrur rrjetë në hyrje të shpellës dhe një zog kishte bërë fole. Ndjekësit ishin të bindur se sikur dikush të kishte hyrë brenda, rrjeta dhe foleja do të prisheshin. Ngase të dyja ishin të paprekura, ata arritën në përfundimin se asnjeri s`kishte hyrë brenda. Të bindur se ikanakët nuk ishin në shpellë, ata u dorëzuan dhe u kthyen në Mekke. Derisa ndjekësit diskutonin mes veti, në duhej ose nuk duhej të kontrollonin brenda shpellës, Ebu Bekrin e zuri paniku dhe i tha të Dërguarit:

"Ne jemi vetëm dy vetë kurse ata janë shumë. Si do të shpëtojmë sikur të hyjnë në shpellë?" I Dërguari ia ktheu: "Jo, nuk jemi dy vetë. Ka një të tretë me në dhe Ai është Zoti." Ky rast përmendet në Kur`an, në vargun e dyzetë të kapitullit të nëntë:

Dhe Zoti e ka ndihmuar atë kur jobesimtarët e patën përzënë, si vetë të dytë. Dhe kur ishin në shpellë, ai i tha shokut të tij: "Mos u brengos! Zoti është me ne..." Dhe Zoti zbriti qetësi mbi të...

I Dërguari dhe Ebu Bekri kaluan tri ditë në shpellë. Gjatë kësaj kohe, në Mekke, interesi për ta kapur të Dërguarin kishte rënë dukshëm. Në ditën e katërt, Abdullahu, djali i Ebu Bekrit, solli dy deve, me të cilat do të udhëtonin. Ebu Bekri ia ofroi njërën të Dërguarit por ai nuk e pranoi si dhuratë dhe ia pagoi çmimin e saj. Pas kësaj, ai dhe Ebu Bekri u hipën deveve dhe pasi i shkuan Mekkes rreth e përqark, u nisën drejt Jethribit që ndodhej në veri.

Muhammed ibn Is`hak

Kur Ebu Bekri solli dy deve, ia ofroi më të mirën prej tyre të Dërguarit. Por ai nuk pranoi t`i hipte një deveje që nuk i takonte atij, andaj kur Ebu Bekri deshi t`ia falte, i Dërguari e pyeti për çmimin e devesë dhe e bleu atë prej tij. ("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit" )

Këta dy udhëtarë e kaluan për nëntë ditë distancën mes Mekkes dhe Jethribit dhe në ditën e dhjetë arritën në Kuba, një vendbanim, rreth 3 km larg Jethribit, ku qëndruan në shtëpinë e Kulthum ibn Hindit si mysafirë. I Dërguari vendosi ta priste ardhjen e Aliut nga Mekkeja, para se të hynte në Jethrib. Në ndërkohë, ai i hodhi themelet e një xhamie në Kuba, ndërtimi i të cilës do të zgjaste katërmbëdhjetë ditë. I Dërguari arriti në Kuba të hënën. Të enjten e asaj jave erdhi edhe Aliu. Ai ua kishte kthyer mekkasve amanetet e tyre. Mësuesi i tij ishte më se i lumtur që e shihte dhe i falënderoi Zotit, i cili e kishte nxjerrë shëndoshë e gjallë nga Mekkeja.

Muhammed ibn Is`hak

Aliu qëndroi në Mekke tri ditë dhe tri netë, derisa i ktheu amanetet, që i ishin lënë në besë të Dërguarit. Pasi e kreu këtë detyrë, ai iu bashkangjit të Dërguarit dhe qëndroi në shtëpinë e Kulthumit. ("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit")

S.Margoliouth

Të hënën, më 8 Rebi el evvel (muaji i tretë) të vitit të parë të Hixhrit, që është 20 Shtatori i vitit 622 të erës sonë, Profeti arriti në Kuba, një vend me kopshte të bollshme pemësh. Atje u prit nga një konvertit i moshuar, Kulthumi djali i Hindit. Emri i skllavit të tij, "Sukses", iu duk Profetit një ogur i mirë. Mikpritja e Kulthumit u pranua, ndonse për takimet e Profetit u përdor shtëpia e një muslimani tjetër. Në Kuba, Profeti vendosi të qëndronte derisa të vinte Aliu, i cili arrti të enjten. Me të, ishte edhe Suhaib ibn Sinani, i cili ishte detyruar t`ia linte Kurejshit të gjitha kursimet e tij. Të premten, i Dërguari u nis nga Kuba drejt Jethribit...("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", Londër, 1931)

Përgjatë rrugës drejt Jethribit ai u ndesh me grupe jethribasish të hareshëm, të cilët i kishin mbathur rrobat e tyre të festave. Gratë dhe fëmijët po këndonin këngë mirëseardhjeje nga kulmet e shtëpive të tyre. Ishte kjo një skenë, që vështirë mund të imagjinohet. Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit, duhet të jetë prekur mjaft nga një mirëseardhje e tillë. Çdo qytetar (arab) i Jethribit kishte dëshirë ta priste të Dërguarin si mysafir në shtëpinë e tij. Duke mos dashur t`i dëshpëronte qytetarët më të varfër të Jethribit, i Dërguari e lëshoi devenë e tij dhe tha se do të qëndronte kudo që të ndalonte ajo. Deveja kaloi shumë shtëpi dhe më në fund u ndal para shtëpisë së Ebu Ejjubit, me çfarë i Dërguari u bë mysafir i tij. Ebu Ejjubi ishte një qytetar i njohur i Jethribit dhe i takonte fisit Naxhar. Nëna e të Dërguarit, Amina dhe nëna e gjyshit të tij, të dyja i takonin këtij fisi.

1: (shënim i përkthyesit) Me shumë gjasa mendohet për Allame Shibli Nomani (1857-1914), dijetar musliman nga India, i njohur për biografinë e tij të të Dërguarit ("Sirat`un-Nebi"), që përbëhej nga pesë vëllime.

18. Viti i parë i Hixhrit

Sipas hulumtimeve të dijetarit të vonë, Mahmud Pashë el-Falikiut nga Egjipti, dita kur Muhammedi arriti në Kuba, ishte e hënë, dita e tetë e muajit Rebi el evvel, trembëdhjetë vite pas Shpalljes së parë. Datë kjo, e cila përkon 20 shtatorin e vitit 622. Të premten e ardhshme, gjegjësisht më 12 Rebi el evvel (24 Shtator), i Dërguari u nis nga Kuba dhe hyri në Jethrib. Atje qëndroi në shtëpinë e Ebu Ejjubit, siç përmendëm edhe më sipër.

Ndërtimi i xhamisë në Jethrib

Gjëja e parë që ndërmori Muhammedi (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi familjen e tij) pas arritjes në Jethrib, ishte ndërtimi i një xhamie, ku do të adhurohej Zoti. Para shtëpisë së Ebu Ejjubit, kishte një copë të zbrazur toke, që u takonte dy jetimëve. I Dërguari i thirri ata dhe kujdestarët e tyre dhe e u tha se donte ta blinte atë copë toke. Ndonse ata thanë se do të ishin të lumtur që t`ia falnin atë, ai nuk pranoi dhe kërkoi me ngulm që ta blinte. Më në fund, ata u pajtuan që të paguheshin për tokën e tyre. Pagesa u bë dhe hapja e themeleve filloi menjëherë.

Duke i shpjeguar arsyet përse i Dërguari nuk e pranoi tokën si një dhuratë por insistoi që të blihej, M. Ebu`l Kalam Ezad, në librin e tij "Resul-i Rahmeh" ("I Dërguari i Mëshirës", botuar 1970, Lahore, Pakistan) thotë:

I Dërguari i Zotit nuk donte t`i bëhej ngarkesë askujt. Kush mund të ishte më besnik ndaj tij se Ebu Bekri? Ai vetë i kishte shprehur Ebu Bekrit mirënjohje, më shumë se kujtdo tjetër,  për përkrahjen e tij morale dhe materiale. Por edhe përkundër kësaj, kur Ebu Bekri deshi t`ia dhuronte njërën nga devetë, gjatë ikjes së tyre nga Mekkeja, ai nuk pranoi derisa e paguajti çmimin e saj. Në të njejtën mënyrë, kur në Jethrib deshi të blinte një copë toke për ta ndërtuar mbi të xhaminë, pronarët e saj ia ofruan për dhuratë. Por ai nuk pranoi dhe toka u mor vetëm pasi pronarët e saj pranuan të paguheshin për të.

Xhamia e Jethribit ishte më se e thjeshtë përnga konceptimin dhe dizajni i saj. Materiali i përdorur përbëhej nga tulla të papjekura dhe baltë për muret. Pullazi ishte i mbuluar nga degë hurmash, të vendosura mbi trungje të palmeve. Altari i xhamisë ishte në drejtim të Jerusalemit në veri. Në të tri anët e tjera kishte nga një hyrje. Në fillim, dyshemeja e xhamisë nuk ishte e mbuluar me asgjë. Ngjitur mureve të jashtme të xhamisë, u ndërtuan edhe dy kasolle: një për Sauda ibn Zama`a-në dhe një për Ajshen, të bijën e Ebu Bekrit, të cilat ishin gratë e Profetit në atë kohë. Kasolle të reja u ndërtuan për secilën bashkëshorte të Profetit, që do të vinte në vitet në vijim. Kjo ishte hera e parë që muslimanët punonin së bashku për një projekt shoqëror. Në vitet e ardhshme, ky ekip i njejtë do ta ndërtonte kështjellën madhështore të Islamit.

Të frymëzuar nga prania e të Dërguarit të Zotit, secili nga shokët e tij përpiqej t`ia kalonte tjetrit. Në mesin e tyre ishte Ammar bin Jasiri, i cili, sipas Ibn Is`hakut, ishte njeriu i parë në Islam, që ndërtoi një xhami. Ibn Is`haku nuk thotë qartë se cila ishte xhamia e ndërtuar prej tij por Dr.Taha Husein nga Egjipti, thotë se Ammari kishte ndërtuar një xhami që në Mekke dhe lutej brenda saj, shumë kohë para shpërnguljes drejt Jethribit.

Kur po ndërtohej xhamia, ndodhi një gjë interesante, të cilën Ibn Is`haku e përcjell, si vijon:

Ammar bin Jasiri erdhi i stërngarkuar me tulla dhe tha: "Po më vrasin këta. Më ngarkojnë mua me gjëra që vetë s`i mbajnë dot." Umm Selemeja, njëra nga gratë e Profetit, thotë: "E pashë që i Dërguari ia ledhatoi flokët Ammari, i cili ishte  një njeri me kaçurrela dhe tha:"Sa keq o djali i Sumejjes! S`janë ata që kanë për t`të vrarë por një grup njerëzish të prishur."

Në komentimin që i bën veprës "Jeta e të Dërguarit" (vepër e Ibn Is`hakut, që ekziston në versionin e redaktuar nga Ibn Hishami), Abdullah el Suhajliu1 thotë se ky parashikim i Profetit u realizua kur Ammari u vra në betejën e Siffinit.


Ditën kur po ndërtohej xhamia, Aliu thurri disa vargje:


Njëri punon natë e ditë
Me tulla e baltë për t`na i bërë xhamitë
E një tjetër pluhurit
i trembet
dhe ik...


Ammari i mësoi përmendësh këto vargje dhe i recitonte gjithandej. Sipas asaj, që përcjell Zijad bin Abdulla el Bakkaiu, pas një kohe, njëri nga shokët e Profetit, filloi të mendonte se ai ishte personi, për të cilin flitej në vargun e tretë. Ai tha:

O djali i Sumejjes! Kam dëgjuar ç`je duke thënë prej kohësh dhe betohem në Zotin se kam për të ta thyer hundën! Ai kishte një shkop në dorë dhe i Dërguari u zemërua e tha:

"Ç`është puna mes tyre dhe Ammarit? Ai i fton drejt Parajsës kurse ata e thirrin për në Zjarr. Ammari është i dashur për mua sa fytyra ime. Nëse një njeri sillet kështu, largohuni prej tij sepse atij s`do t`i falet gabimi."

Suhajli shkruan: Ibn Is`haku e jep edhe emrin e njeriut por Ibn Hishami ka parapëlqyer të mos e përcjellë, për të mos e përmendur për të keqe, ndonjërin nga shokët e Profetit. Andaj nuk është aq e drejtë që të gjurmohet identiteti i tij. Ebu Dherri thotë:

"Ky njeri ishte Osman bin Affani"

Redaktorët e botimit të kësaj vepre në Kairo, thonë se sipas veprës "Mevahib el-Ladunija" të el-Kastalaniut (v. 1517), personi i përmendor është Osman bin Mazuni. Gjatë ndërtimi të xhamisë, po ndodhte një skenë tejet e prekshme e Islamit të hershëm. Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit, me duart e tij po e pastronte pluhurin mbi fytyrën dhe kokën e Ammar bin Jasirit. Asnjërin nga shokët e tij nuk e ka nderuar me një dhembshuri dhe dashuri të tillë. Kur i Dërguari i Zotit i qortonte disa persona, që e sulmuan Ammari dhe u thoshte se ai i ftonte drejt parajsës kurse ata e ftonin drejt zjarrit, me shumë gjasa e parafrazonte vargun 41 të kapitullit të dyzetë të Kur`anit, që thotë:

O njerëzit e mi! Sa e çuditshme që është, që unë j`u ftoj drejt shpëtimit e ju më ftoni drejt zjarrit...

Duke e komentuar këtë varg, Abdullah Jusuf Ali, përkthyesi i Kur`anit të Shenjtë, thotë: Mund të duket e çuditshme sipas ligjeve të kësaj bote që ky njeriu t`ua donte të mirën derisa ata e kërkonin shkatërrimin e tij. Por kjo është një vlerë e besimit.."

Personi që e sulmoi Ammar bin Jasirin gjatë ndërtimit të xhamisë në Jethrib, nuk ishte tjetër veçse Osman bin Affani, njëri nga kalifët e ardhshëm të muslimanëve. Ai s`ishte i kënaqur me faktin se punonte në baltë e në pluhur, ku mund të përlyhej. Kur i Dërguari e shprehi pakënaqësinë e tij ndaj kësaj, ai qëndroi i heshtur por ky incident i mbeti në zemër dhe ai kurrë nuk e harroi. Shumë vite më vonë, kur u bë kalif dhe e mori pushtetin në duar, u urdhëroi robërve të tij që ta rrëzonin dhe ta rrihnin Ammarin, një njeri i cili ishte i dashur për të Dërguarin, "sa fytyra e tij".

Pretendimi se ky person nuk ishte Osman bin Affani por Osman bin Mazuni ose dikush tjetër, është vetëm një përpjekje e historianëve të oborreve mbretërore, për ta mbuluar të vërtetën. Gjatë kësaj kohe, Ammar bin Jasiri gëzonte katër epitete, që do t`i kishin bërë të tjerët ta lakmojnë:

	Ai i takonte familjes së parë, të gjithë anëtarët e të cilës ishin bërë muslimanë.
	Ai ishte djali i dy martirëve të parë të Islamit. Nëna e tij, Summeje, ishte e para kurse babai i tij, Ammari, ishte martiri i dytë në historinë e Islamit. Ky është një nder që nuk e ka patur asnjë nga shokët e tjerë të Muhammedit.
	Ai e ndërtoi xhaminë e parë.
	Ai ishte shumë i dashur për Muhammedin, të Dërguarin e Zotit

Zoti i mëshiroftë Ammar bin Jasirin dhe prindërit e tij!

Ezani dhe adhurimi

Ishte një obligim për muslimanët që të bënin adhurim pesë herë në ditë. Ata duhej t`i linin punët e tyre ditore dhe ta përmbushnin këtë detyrim. Por akoma nuk ekzistonte një mënyrë për ta shpallur kohën e adhurimeve. Sipas burimeve sunnite, njëri nga shokët e Profetit propozoi që të përdorej një bri, për ta lajmëruar kohën e adhurimit. Profeti nuk e pranoi këtë sepse nuk donte të merte tradita çifute ose të krishtera.

Abdullah ibn Zijadi ishte një qytetar i Jethribit. Ai erdhi ta takonte Profetin dhe i tha se kur ishte gjysëm i fjetur e gjysëm i zgjuar, një njeri iu shfaq përpara dhe i tha se zëri i njeriut duhet të përdorej për t`i thirrur besimtarët për adhurim dhe se ky njeri i njejtë ia mësoi Thirrjen (Ezanin) dhe mënyrën si duhej të recitohej. Historianët sunnitë thonë se kjo ide i pëlqeu të Dërguarit dhe se ai e pranoi menjëherë. Pastaj e thirri Bilallin, ia mësoi atij ezanin dhe e shpalli Muezzin (thirrës në adhurim) të Islamit.

Këto rrëfime nuk pranohen nga muslimanët shiitë. Ata thonë se edhe ezani iu shpall Muhammedit njësoi siç iu shpall Kur`ani. Sipas tyre, mënyra e thirrjes së besimtarëve për adhurim nuk mund t`u lihej ëndrrave dhe ëndërrimeve të një arabi dosido. Një argument tjetër i tyre është se, nëse i Dërguari ishte i aftë t`i mësonte muslimanët si të pastroheshin para adhurimit dhe si ta kryenin secilin nga adhurimet ditore, ai ishte i aftë edhe t`u tregonte se kur dhe si duhet të bëhej thirrja e besimtarëve për në adhurim. Sipas burimeve shiite, ëngjëlli i njejtë që ia mësoi të Dërguarit pastrimin para adhurimit (abdestin) dhe mënyrën se si duhej ta adhuronte Zotin, e mësoi edhe si duhej t`i thirrte besimtarët për në adhurim.

Jethribi bëhet Medine

Shumë shpejt, emri "Jethrib" doli nga përdorimi. Njerëzit filluan ta quanin "Medinetu`n-Nebi" (Qyteti i Profetit). Me kalimin e kohës, ky emërtim u shkurtua dhe Jethribi filloi të quhej thjesht "Medine" (Qyteti). Që atëherë, qyteti i Profetit të Islamit e ka mbajtur këtë emër.

Grupimet në Medine

Kur Profeti dhe refugjatët mekkas arritën në Jethrib (tashmë Medine), atje gjetën tre fise hebreje: Kajnuka, Nadir dhe Kurajza si dhe dy fise arabe: Auz dhe Khazraxh.

E.A. Beljaev

Popullata e Medines përbëhej nga fiset hebreje Kajnuka, Kurajza dhe Nadir dhe nga dy fise arabe: Auz dhe Khazraxh. ("Arabët, Islami dhe Kalifati arab në mesjetë", 1969)

Hebrenjtë ishin bujq, tregtarë, fajdexhinj dhe zejtarë. Ata ishin pasuruar falë fajdes dhe kishin krijuar një monopol në zejen e armatimit në gjithë Arabinë. Dy fiset arabe Auz dhe Khazraxh jetonin nga bujqësia. Para arritjes së Profetit, ata kishin qenë në luftë me njëri-tjetrin, që prej pesë brezash. Vetëm pesë vite më parë, ata e kishin patur betejën e tyre të fundit, e cila i kishte raskapitur të dyja palët. Përveç këtyre, në Medine kishte edhe disa të krishterë. Ata nuk e simpatizonin shumë Profetin e Islamit sepse ai e mohonte kategorikisht doktrinën e Trinisë dhe e propagandonte idenë e Njëshmërisë së Krijuesit.

Një grup i katërt në Medine, do të krijohej pak më vonë dhe do të përbëhej nga "hipokritët" ose "të pakënaqurit". Gjatë periudhës mekkase, shumë muslimanë ishin të detyruar ta fshihnin besimin e tyre islam, nga frika e persekutimit. Në Medine, situata ishte kthyer përmbys. Këta njerëz ishin vetëm formalisht muslimanë, aspak të sinqertë në qëllimin e tyre dhe paraqisnin një burim potencial rebelimi dhe sabotazhi.

Kushtetuta e Medines

Qytetarët e Jethribit e njohën Muhammedin si prijësin e tyre dhe ai u përpiloi një "Kushtetutë", që mendohet se ishte dokumenti i parë i shkruar në Islam (pas Kur`anit). Versioni origjinal, i përcjellur nga Ibn Is`haku përmban 47 nene. Më poshtë, do t`i përmendim vetëm më të rëndësishmet prej tyre:

	Të gjitha mosmarrëveshjet në Jethrib do të paraqiten para Muhammedi, që ai të vendosë në lidhje me to.
	Muslimanët dhe hebrenjtë do t`i gëzojnë të drejtat e njejta
	Çdo grup në Jethrib do ta ndjekë fenë e vet dhe asnjë grup nuk do të përzihet në punët e grupeve të tjera
	Në rast të një sulmi të jashtëm ndaj Jethribit, të dy grupet (dmth. muslimanët dhe hebrenjtë) do ta mbrojnë qytetin
	Të dy grupet do të përmbahen nga gjakderdhja
	Muslimanët nuk do të luftojnë kundër muslimanëve për hir të jomuslimanëve

R.V.C. Bodley

Muhammedi përpiloi një "kartë" me hebrenjtë, sipas të cilës, muslimanët dhe hebrenjtë do të ndihmoheshin mes veti në çështjet që kishin të bënin me qytetin. Ata do të ishin aleatë kundër çdo armiku të përbashkët, pa patur ndonjë obligim fetar ndaj Islamit ose Judaizmit, respektivisht. Neni më i rëndësishëm ishte: "hebrenjtë që i bashkangjiten shoqërisë sonë, do të kenë të dreja të njejta si njerëzit tanë, për të përfituar dhe për të marrë poste." Hebrenjtë e fiseve të ndryshme të Jethribit duhet të formonin një shoqëri bashkë me muslimanët. Ata do ta ushtronin fenë e tyre po aq lirshëm sa muslimanët. Bashkëpunëtorët dhe aleatët e hebrenjve do t`i gëzonin të drejtat e njejta. ("I Dërguari, jeta e Muhammedit", New York, 1946)

Emigrantët (Muhaxhirin) dhe Përkrahësit (Ensar)

Muhammedi ua ndryshoi emërtimet dy grupeve muslimane, që tani jetonin në Medine. Refugjatët që ikën nga Mekkeja, i quajti "Muhaxhirin" (Emigrantët) kurse qytetarët e Jethribit, të cilët i patën mirëpritur këta të parit, i quajti "Ensar" (Përkrahësit, Ndihmuesit). Pas kësaj, këto dy grupe u njohën me këta emra.

Kushtet ekonomike në Medine

Në Medine, thuase e gjithë pasuria ishte e përqëndruar në duart e hebrenjve. Arabët (tashmë të quajtur "Ensar") jetonin në varfëri dhe në vështirësi të vazhdueshme. Një arsye e varfërisë së tyre shumëvjeçare, ishin edhe nivelet e larta të interesit, që duhet t`u paguanin hebrenjve për huazimet e tyre.

D.S.Margoliouth

Ndonse në histori përmenden një ose dy jethribitë të pasur, duket se shumica e tyre ka qenë e varfër. Në Jethribin e kohës së Profetit, kishte vetëm një palë rrobash për dasëm. Edhe ato mund të huazoheshin nga hebrenjtë. Me shumë gjasa, kjo varfëri e tyre buronte nga fajdeja, që e praktikonin hebrenjtë kundër tyre. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", Londër, 1931)


Por nëse ensarët ishin të varfër, muhaxhirët ishin më të varfër akoma. Gjatë ikjes së tyre nga Mekkeja, ata lanë gjithçka që kishin dhe kur erdhin në Jethrib për t`u strehuar, ishin krejtësisht të varfër. Për një kohë të shkurtër, situata u bë e padurueshme. Ata duhet të bënin diçka për ta fituar bukën e gojës. Por ngase nuk e njihnin mirë bujqësinë, gjithë ç`mund të bënin ishte të punonin në kopshtet e ensarëve dhe hebrenjve, si punonjës që nuk e dinin këtë "zeje".

D.S.Margoliouth

Në fillim ishin marrë vesh që muhaxhirët t`u ndihmonin ensarëve në punën e tyre në fushë. Por ngase nuk e njihnin mirë bujqësinë, ata mund t`i bënin vetëm punët më të thjeshta. Disa prej tyre, thjesht prisnin dru ose nxirrnin ujë nga puset. Disa prej tyre mereshin me ujitjen e pemëve dhe mbanin ujë mbi shpinë.Aliu, së paku njëherë, fitoi gjashtëmbëdhjetë hurma duke i mbushur kovat me ujë dhe duke i zbrazur në kallëpet, që përdoreshin për të bërë tulla. Ai fitonte një hurmë për çdo kovë të zbrazur, një pagë që i mjaftonte me vështirësi për drekën e tij, të cilën e ndante me Profetin.("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", Londër, 1931)

Integrimi i muhaxhirëve në jetën ekonomike të Medines ishte një problem tejet kompleks, që do ta sfidonte gjenialitetin e të Dërguarit. Ai nuk dëshironte që ndonjë pjesëtar i shoqërisë muslimanë, e aq më pak njëri nga muhaxhirët, të ishte një ngarkesë mbi të tjerët. Prandaj bëri gjithë ç`mundej, për t`i bërë muhaxhirët të pavarur prej ensarëve.

Vëllazëria e muhaxhirëve dhe ensarëve

Njëra nga lëvizjet e para në përpjekjen e të Dërguarit për t`i integruar muhaxhirët në jetën ekonomike dhe shoqërore të Medines, ishte "vëllazërimi" i tyre me ensarët. Disa muaj pas arritjes së tij në Medine, ai u tha ensarëve se do të duhej të jetonin si vëllezër me muhaxhirët dhe i lidhi të gjithë, si vijon:

	Ammar bin Jasir - Hudhajfa el Jemeni
	Ebu Bekr - Kharxhi bin Zejd
	Umar ibn el Khattab - Utban bin Malik
	Osman ibn Affan- Aus bin Thabit
	Ebu Dherr el Gifari - El-Mundhir bin Amr
	Masa`ab ibn Umajr - Ebu Ejjub
	Ebu Ubejde ibn el Xherrah - Saad ibn Maadh
	Zubejr ibn el-Avvam - Salam bin Uaksh
	Abdurrahmn bin Auf - Saad ibn Rebi
	Talha bin Ubejdullah - Ka`ab ibn Malik



I fundit mbeti Aliu, i cili ishte akoma pa një "vëlla". Kur Aliu e mendonte arsyen përse mbeti i vetëm, i Dërguari i Zotit e kapi për krahu dhe i tha: "Ti je vëllai im, në këtë botë dhe në tjetrën."

Muhammed ibn Is`hak

Vetë i Dërguari e kapi Aliun për dore dhe tha: "Ky është vëllai im". Me këtë, i Dërguari i Zotit, më i miri i të dërguarve, prijësi i atyre q`i druhen Zotit, i Dërguari për botët, i pakrahueshmi dhe i pashembullti u bë vëlla me Ali ibn Ebu Talibin. ("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit".)

Edward Gibbon

Pas një rrugëtimi të vështirë dhe të shpejtë përgjatë bregdetit, Muhammedi ndaloi në Kuba, rreth 3 km larg na qyteti dhe e bëri hyrjen e tij publike në Medine, gjashtëmbëdhjetë ditë pasi ishte larguar nga Mekkeja. Nxënësit e tij më të guximshëm u mblodhën rreth tij dhe meritat e barabarta por të ndryshme të muslimanëve dalloheshin me titujt "Muhaxhirin" të ikanakëve nga Mekkeja dhe "Ensar" të përkrahësve të tyre nga Medineja. Për ta parandaluar xhelozinë mes tyre, Muhammedi i vëllazëroi të gjithë ndjekësit e tij, duke i lidhur me të drejtat dhe përgjegjësitë e vëllazërisë ndaj njëri-tjetrit. Kur Aliu e gjeti veten pa një "vëlla", Profeti i tha butësisht se ai vetë do të ishte mik dhe vëlla i këtij të riu fisnik. ("Rënia dhe shkatërrimi i Perandorisë Romake")

Muhammed Husejn Hajkal 

Mendimi i parë i Muhammedit ishte riorganizimi në rradhët e muslimanëve, në mënyrë që të forcohej uniteti i tyre dhe të eliminohej çdo mundësi ndarjeje dhe armiqësie. Për ta realizuar këtë, ai u kërkoi muslimanëve të vëllazëroheshin mes veti për hir të Zotit dhe të lidheshin me njëri-tjetrin. Pastaj tha se ai dhe Ali ibn Ebu Talibi ishin vëllezër. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", 1935)

Muhammedi, paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi familjen e tij, i bëri muhaxhirët dhe ensarët, vëllezër të njëri-tjetrit. Por ndonse Aliu, njësoj si ai vetë, ishte nga muhaxhirët, ai e zgjodhi Aliun për vëlla të vetin. Duke e bërë këtë, ai vetëm sa e theksonte pozitën e rëndësishme dhe statusin e veçantë të Aliut në Islam. Aliu, ndonse akoma i ri, tashmë i kishte kaluar të gjithë të tjerët në shërbimet e tij për Islamin dhe në devotshmërinë e tij ndaj Zotit dhe të Dërguarit. Këtë gjë ai e kishte fituar falë aftësive dhe karakterit të fortë.

Megjithatë, kjo nuk ishte hera e parë që i Dërguari e shpallte Aliun vëlla të tij. Më herët, kur ishin akoma në Mekke, ai i kishte vëllazëruar ndjekësit e tij më të rëndësishëm me njëri-tjetrin. Këto çifte vëllezërish në Mekke ishin: Ebu Bekri me Umarin, Osman bin Affani me Abdurrahmn ibn Auf-in, Talha bin Ubejdullahu me Zubejri ibn Avvamin, Hamzai me Zejd bin Harithen dhe vetë Muhammedi bin Abdullahu me Ali ibn Ebu Talibin.

Imam Nurudin Ali ibn Ibrahim el Shafiu, në veprën e tij "Siret Halebia"(vëll.2, fq.120), përcjell nga i Dërguari i Zotit: "Aliu është vëllai im në këtë botë dhe në tjetrën."

Një vlerësim i rolit të muhaxhirëve dhe ensarëve

Muhaxhirët i kishin humbur të gjitha pasuritë e tyre në Mekke dhe të gjithë kishin hyrë në Medine duarzbrazur. Ata përbëheshin nga dy grupe. Njëri grup përbëhej nga ata që ishin tregtarë dhe të pasur. Kur shkuan në Medine, ata filluan sërish me tregti, arritën sukses në të dhe u pasuruan sërish. Grupi tjetër përbëhej nga "asketët" e Islamit. Ata ishin të varfër në Mekke dhe kur u shpërngulën drejt Medines, sërish zgjodhën të ishin të tillë. Ata nuk u lakmoheshin të mirave të botës dhe kurrë nuk patën ndonjë fuqi ekonomike në duar. Përfaqësues të këtij grupi ishin personat si Ebu Dherr Gifariu, Ammar bin Jasiri dhe Mikdad ibn el-Esvedi. Në Librin e Tij, Zoti thotë:

(një pjesë u takon) edhe emigrantëve të varfër, që u dëbuan prej shtëpive e prej pronës së tyre, duke e kërkuar mirësinë e Zotit dhe kënaqësinë e Tij e duke e ndihmuar Zotin dhe të Dërguarin. Këta, pra, janë të sinqertët...Kur`an (59:8)

Ensarët i trajtonin muhaxhirët e Mekkes edhe më mirë se ç`do t`i trajtonin vëllezërit e tyre. Ata ua hapën shtëpitë, u dhanë vend në familjen e tyre, i bënë bashkëpunëtorë në bujqësi ose ua dhanë gjysmën e tokës që kishin. Ata medinas që bënin tregti, i bënë muhaxhirët ortakë të tyre. Historia nuk ka dëshmuar një besnikëri të tillë si ajo e ensarëve medinas. Mikpritja e tyre nuk ishte thjesht ndaj muhaxhirëve të varfër por edhe ndaj vetë Islamit. Islami i çrrënjosur në Mekke, lëshoi rrënjë të reja në Medine, u rrit me vrull dhe u bë i fuqishëm.

Ensarët ishin të pazëvendësueshëm për mbijetesën fizike të Islamit. Ku do të ishte vallë Islami dhe ku do të ishin muhaxhirët, sikur ensarët të mos u jepnin strehë? Kur filluan armiqësitë me idhujtarët, ishin pikërisht ensarët, dhe jo muhaxhirët, që i duruan dhimbjet e luftërave. Pa përkrahjen masive dhe të bashkuar, që ata ia dhanë Profetit, betejat e Islamit nuk do të bëheshin kurrë, e aq më pak do të arrihej ndonjë fitore në to. Gjithashtu, ishin ata që i fituan lëvdatat e Qiejve, që mund të lexohen në vargjet vijuese të Kur`anit:

Por ata, që më parë kishin shtëpi (në Medine) dhe e kishin pranuar besimin, i duan ata që erdhën tek ta dhe nuk i lakmojnë për gjërat që u jepen. Atyre u japin përparësi, ndonse edhe vetë të varfër janë. Të shpëtuar janë ata që ruhen nga lakmia e shpirtrave të tyre...Kur`an (59:9)

Në fillim, muhaxhirët nuk kishin si t`ua kthejnë ensarëve këtë bujari dhe mirësi të tyre. Por a shprehën vallë ndonjë mirënjohje më pas? Me sa duket, në përjashtim të dy muhaxhirëve, asnjë tjetër nuk e bëri këtë. Dy përjashtimet ishin i Dërguari i Zotit, Muhammedi dhe Aliu, pasardhësi i tij. Ata ua shprehën ensarëve mirënjohjen e tyre edhe me fjalë edhe me vepra dhe nuk e humbën asnjë rast për ta bërë këtë gjë. Në fund të fundit, Muhammedi dhe Ali, si dy mbrojtësit e vetëm të traditës islame, ishin të vetëdijshëm se Islami kishte gjetur strehë pikërisht në Medine, pranë ensarëve. Andaj, këta të fundit kishin një vend të veçantë në zemrat e tyre. Pjesa tjetër e muhaxhirëve, kryesisht të pasurit mes tyre, nuk e kishin këtë kujdes të Muhammedit dhe të Aliut për ensarët. Kur pushteti ra në duart e tyre, ata i shtynë ensarët në prapavijë dhe u dhanë atyre vetëm role dytësore në shtetin islam. Në fillim, ata thjesht i shpërfillnin ensarët. Por kjo shpërfillje nuk ishte asgjë në krahasim me atë, që do t`i gjente më pas.

Ndërmjet periudhës së përfshirë në biografinë e Profetit dhe kohës së botimit të kësaj biografie, dy tragjedi të mëdha ndodhën në botën islame. E para ishte në vitin 61 pas Hixhrit, në Qerbela, kur Husejni dhe ndjekësit e tij u masakruan dhe e dyta ishte plaçkitja e Medines në vitin 63 pas Hixhrit, ku u vranë më se dhjetë mijë ensarë, ndër të cilët edhe rreth tetëdhjetë shokë të Profetit.

Me besimin e tyre, muhaxhirët kishin shkaktuar zemërim tek paganët mekkas dhe në veçanti tek fisi i umajjadëve, të cilit më pas u bënë armiqtë më të përbetuar të ensarëve. Njësoj siç ishte e pashembullt bujaria e ensarëve kundrejt muhaxhirëve, e pashembullt ishte edhe mosmirënjohja e këtyre të fundit për këtë bujari. Kur muhaxhirët erdhën në Medine, ensarët ishin të zotët e qytetit. Vetëm falë bujarësi dhe mirësisë së ensarëve, muhaxhirët mundën të strehoheshin në Medine dhe të jetonin aty më tej. Por sapo vdiq Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit dhe miku i ensarëve, këta të fundit pushuan së qeni të zotët e shtëpisë në qytetin e tyre. Vdekja e tij ishte sinjal për një ndryshim të menjëhershëm të fatit të tyre.

1: (shënim i përkthyesit) Biografia e parë e të Dërguarit është vepra "Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit" nga Muhammed ibn Is`hak (vdekur në vitin 767). Origjinali i kësaj vepre nuk ekziston. Ekzistojnë vetëm kopje të saj: njëra e përcjellur dhe e redaktuar nga Ibn Hishami (v. 833) dhe një tjetër nga Tabariu (838-923). Abdullah el Suhajli (1114-1185) ka shkruar një komentim të versionit të përcjellur nga Ibn Hishami.

19. Betejat e Islamit

I Dërguari i Zotit, Muhammedi, do të duhej të bënte një sërë betejash për ta mbrojtur Islamin në shtëpinë e tij të re në Medine. Betejat në të cilat ai e udhëhoqi ushtrinë muslimane personalisht, quhen "Ghazve" kurse ato ekspedita, të cilat ai i dërgoi nga Medineja, nën komandën e ndonjërit nga ndjekësit e tij, njihen si "Sarijje".

Në periudhën nga shpërngulja e tij në vitin 622 të erës sonë deri në vdekjen e tij në vitin 632, Profeti organizoi përafërsisht 80 ekspedita. Disa nga këto ekspedita nuk ishin tjetër veçse me qëllim të vëzhgimit të situatës. Numri i ushtarëve të përfshirë në këto ekspedita ishte tejet i vogël dhe gjithë ç`bënin ishte vëzhgimi i lëvizjeve të ndonjë fisi të caktuar. Disa të tjera ishin ekspedita me karakter misionar. Shumë të tjera, s`ishin veçse konflikte të vogla. Ka në mesin e tyre edhe të tilla që janë interesante në histori, për ndonjë rast të caktuar që ka ngjarë gjatë tyre. Në vijim, do të japim vetëm shënime të shkurta për ekspeditat e vogla dhe do të përqëndrohemi në betejat kryesore të Islamit. Shumë kohë para Islamit, grekët e lashtë dhe romakët kishin mësuar se një betejë mund ta ndryshonte krejtësisht fatin e një populli. Në mesin e ekspeditave të Profetit, ka pesë beteja, për të cilat mund të thuhet se e kanë ndryshuar historinë e popujve. Këto janë betejat e Bedrit, Uhudit, Hendekut, Hajberit dhe Hunejnit.

Të gjitha këto ishin beteja të pashmangshme. Kurejshët e Mekkes ishin të bindur se sikur të gjithë arabët ta pranonin Islamin, ata do t`i humbnin të ardhurat e tyre nga pelegrinët dhe nuk do ta kishin më pozitën e tyre të privilegjuar si rojtarë të idhujve. Parashimi i tyre se triumfi i Islamit do të thoshte një fund për privilegjet e tyre, ishte tejet i saktë. Ishte pikërisht kjo frikë e humbjes së fuqisë ekonomike dhe politike që solli deri tek këto beteja mes tyre dhe muslimanëve.

Që nga shpërngulja e muslimanëve nga Mekkeja, de facto kishte ekzistuar një gjendje lufte mes tyre dhe Kurejshit. Në ditët e para në Medine, muslimanët nuk i nxirrnin kurrë mburrojat e tyre dhe qëndronin në gatishmëri të plotë. Përnatë dërgoheshin skuadra vëzhgimi në rrethinat e qytetit, për t`i paralajmëruar banorët në rast të një sulmi të papritur. Në këto kushte, ishte e domosdoshme të merreshin masa sigurie në Medine. Si prijës i këtij shteti të posalindur, siguria e Medines ishte përgjegjësia primare e Muhammedit. Për hir të kësaj sigurie, muslimanët duhej vazhdimisht t`i vëzhgonin lëvizjet e armikut dhe të aleatëve të tij.

Ekspeditën e parë, Profeti e dërgoi nëntë muaj pas Hixhrit, nën komandën e xhaxhait të tij, Hamza ibn Abdu`l Muttalibit. Tridhjetë muhaxhirë morën pjesë në të. Qëllimi i tyre ishte ndalimi i një karavani të Kurejshit. Por një fis, që kishte lidhje të mira me të dyja palët, ndërmjetësoi mes tyre. Nuk pati ndonjë luftim dhe ushtarët u kthyen në Medine. Muajin tjetër, i Dërguari dërgoi gjashtëdhjetë muhaxhirë nën komandën e kushëririt të tij, Ubejde ibn el-Harithit, në Rabigh, afër Detit të Kuq. Ata u ndeshën me një karavan të Kurejshit. Të dyja palët hodhën nga dy-tri shigjeta kundër njëra-tjetrës por nuk pati viktima. Dy tregtarë mekkas u larguan nga karavani i tyre, kaluan në anën e muslimanëve, e pranuan Islamin dhe i shoqëruan ushtarët gjatë kthimit të tyre në Medine. Ubejde ibn el-Harithi thuhet se e hodhi shigjetën e parë kundër armikut. Kjo ishte shigjeta e parë e hedhur për Islamin.


Sir William Muir

Ubejde-ja është i njohur në traditën islame si personi, i cili në këtë rast, e hodhi shigjetën e parë për Islamin. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Londër, 1877)

Në vitin e parë të Hixhrit nuk pati ekspedita të tjera.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

20. Viti i dytë pas Hixhrit


Ekspedita e parë, të cilën Muhammedi e udhëhoqi personalisht, ishte ekspedita e Uaddanit. Ai e emëroi Saad ibn Ubada-në si guvernator të Medines dhe bashkë me një grup nga ndjekësit e tij, u nis drejt Uaddanit, një fshat mes Medines dhe Mekkes. Thuhej se një karavan i Kurejshit kishte ndaluar aty por ai ishte larguar para se të mbërrinin muslimanët. Andaj, ata pushuan disa ditë në këtë fshat dhe pastaj u nisën sërish drejt Medines.


Në muajin e shtatë (Rexheb) të vitit të dytë pas Hixhrit, që përkon me muajin e pesëmbëdhjetë pas shpërnguljes nga Mekkeja, Profeti dërgoi shtatë ushtarë, nën komandën e kushëririt të tij, Abdullah ibn Xhehshit, në Nakhla, një oazë në jug, prej ku duhej t`i vëzhgonin lëvizjet e një karavani kurejshit.


Në Nakhla, Abdullahu u ndesh me një karavan të vogël të Kurejshit, i cili po kthehej në Mekke. Në karavan ishin Amr bin el-Hadhramiu, Uthman bin Abdullah ibn el-Mughire, vëllai i tij Naufali dhe Hakem ibn Kaisani. Abdullahu e sulmoi karavanin dhe i konfiskoi pronat  e tyre. Amr bin el-Hadhramiu u vra, Uthmani dhe Hakemi u zunë rob dhe Naufali u arratis.


Kjo ekspeditë është e rëndësishme sepse ishte hera e parë që muslimanët luftuan me idhujtarët. Përveç kësaj, ishte hera e parë që kishte patur edhe gjakderdhje mes tyre dhe hera e parë që muslimanët fituan pre të luftës.


Adbullah ibn Xhehshi dhe grupi i tij u kthyen në Medine, bashkë me të burgosurit e tyre dhe me pretë e luftës. Nga dy të burgosurit, Hakem bin Kaisani e pranoi Islamin dhe qëndroi në Medine. Uthman bin Abdullahu u lirua pas një kaucioni të paguar nga familja e tij dhe u kthye në Mekke.


Ndryshimi i kibles


Gjatë gjashtëmbëdhjetë muajve të parë pas Hixhrit, muslimanët ktheheshin drejt Jerusalemit në lutjet e tyre. Pastaj, të Dërguarit të Zotit i erdhi një shpallje hyjnore, që i urdhëronte ta ndërronte drejtimin e kibles nga Jerusalemi në veri, drejt Mekkes, që gjendej në jug.


Dr. Montgomery Watt dhe John Christopher i kanë dhënë "arsyet" e tyre për këtë ndryshim. Ata thonë se në fillim, Profeti shpresonte se të drejtuar nga Jerusalemi gjatë lutjeve, do ta tërhiqte simpatinë e hebrenjve të Jethribit dhe do të bënte që ata ta pranonin si një të Dërguar të Zotit. Por sipas tyre, ai e vërejti se ndonse kthehej drejt Jerusalemit në lutje, hebrenjtë vazhdonin të ishin skeptikë në sinqeritetin e tij dhe në njëmendësinë e fjalëve që thoshte. Pas gjashtëmbëdhjetë muajsh, shtojnë këta të dy, Muhammedi humbi shpresë nga konvertimi i hebrenjve.


Sipas Dr. Montgomery Watt-it, John Christopher-it dhe disa orientalistëve të tjerë, sapo humbi shpresë nga konvertimi i hebrenjve në Islam, interesimi i Profetit për ta u venit dhe ai vendosi të përqëndrohej tek arabët. Ndryshimi i kibles, sipas tyre, ishte një gjest për ta fituar kënaqësinë e arabëve.





Ne nuk mund ta dimë në ishin të pakënaqur hebrenjtë dhe arabët të kënaqur me ndryshimin e kibles. Në të vërtetë, nuk është e qartë se cilët arabë, sipas Dr. Watt-it, po përpiqej t`i kënaqte Profeti. Arabët e Medines ose ato të Mekkes?


Arabët e Medines e kishin pranuar tashmë Islamin dhe i bindeshin Profetit. Për ta, ishte e rëndësishme t`i bindeshin Profetit sepse ai ishte përcjellësi i mesazhit të Zotit për njerëzimin. Ata u kthyen nga Mekka gjatë lutjeve të tyre dhe nuk pyetën fare përse u bë ky ndryshim.


Sa për arabët e Mekkes, ata ishin akoma idhujtarë. Edhe ata e dëgjuan lajmin e ndryshimit të kibles nga Jerusalemi në Mekke. Por nuk ka kurrfarë dëshmie se ata, të lumtur e të kënaqur nga ky ndryshim, vrapuan drejt Mekkes dhe u bënë muslimanë. Ata mbetën njësoj, pa dallim në ishte kibleja në Jerusalem ose në Mekke.


Shpjegimi musliman për këtë ndryshim është tejet i thjeshtë dhe logjik: Zoti i urdhëroi robit të tij, Muhammedit, ta ndryshonte Kiblen dhe ai iu bind. Urdhri për këtë ndryshim erdhi në vargun 144 të kapitullit të dytë të Kur`anit.


 Në muajin Sha`aban (muaji i tetë) të vitit të dytë pas Hixhrit, agjërimi i Ramazanit u bë i obligueshëm për muslimanët. Andaj, ata e agjëruan muajin e ardhshëm. Në fund të këtij muaji, ata duhej të paguanin një taksë të veçantë për të varfërit, Zekat el Fitr.


Po atë vit, edhe Zekat ul Mal-i u bë një obligim për muslimanët. Ky tatim vjetor duhej të ishte sa 2,5 përqindëshi i pasurisë së një personi. Në kohët e Profetit, ky tatim i paguhej thesarit shtetëror dhe pastaj harxhohej për mirëqenien e të varfërve dhe të të sëmurëve. Në rastet kur nuk ekziston një thesar shtetëror, muslimanët janë të obliguar t`ua falin këtë shumë, të varfërve, vejushave, jetimëve dhe pjesëtarëve të tjerë të shoqërisë muslimane, të cilët nuk kanë të ardhura të mjaftueshme.  


21. Beteja e Bedrit


Lufta e nervave mes Kurejshit dhe muslimanëve mund të shpërthente çdo çast në një luftë të hapur. Ebu Xhehli ishte njëri nga propaganduesit më të zellshëm, për një luftë kundër Muhammedit dhe ndjekësve të tij. Mendjemadhësia dhe besimi i tij i tepërt në fuqinë e Mekkes, e mbante qytetin në një gjendje të vazhdueshme tensioni.


V.C. Bodley


Obsesioni i Ebu Xhehlit me Muhammedin kishte mbetur i pandryshuar. Ai i plaçkiste vazhdimisht udhëtarët dhe i sulmonte muslimanët, që i gjente të izoluar. Ai organizoi sulme të befasishme në rrethinat e Medines, për t`i shkatërruar të mbjellat dhe kopshtet e muslimanëve.Me këtë, ai i bënte të qartë Muhammedit, se ndjenjat e tij nuk kishin ndryshuar dhe se qëllimet e tij ishin akoma të liga. ("I Dërguari, jeta e Muhammedit", Nju Jork, 1946)


Në fillim të Marsit të vitit 624, në Medine arriti lajmi se një karavan i Kurejshit po kthehej në Mekke nga Siria dhe se nuk kishte vetëm gjëra që tregtoheshin zakonisht por edhe armë. Mendohej se karavani kishte fituar 50,000 dinarë (florinj). Armët dhe pasuria e fituar do të përdoreshin për të pajisur një ushtri kundër muslimanëve. Karavani udhëhiqej nga Ebu Sufjani, prijësi i fisit Umejje.


Muhammedi vendosi ta ndalonte karavanin mekkas. Ai e emëroi Ebu Lebeben si guvernator të Medines dhe u largua nga qyteti me 313 burra. Nga këto, 80 ishin muhaxhirë dhe 233 ensarë. Destinacioni i tyre ishte Bedri, një fshat në jugperëndim të Medines, ku sipas planit, duhet të ndesheshin me karavanin mekkas.


Muslimanët nuk e dinin se kurrë nuk do ta shihinin karavanin e Kurejshit dhe se në vend të tij, do të ndesheshin në fushëbetejë me ushtrinë kurejshe.


Në ndërkohë, spiunët mekkas e informuan Ebu Sufjanin se një grup muslimanësh ishin nisur nga Medineja dhe se i afroheshin me të shpejtë, karavanit të tij. Sapo e dëgjoi këtë, ai devijoi nga rruga tradicionale e karavanëve, e ktheu karavanin në perëndim, kah Deti i Kuq dhe u kthye në Mekke nëpërmjet një rrugë tjetër. Përveç kësaj, ai dërgoi edhe një lajmëtar në Mekke për të kërkuar ndihmë. Atje, Ebu Xhehli ishte i zënë me propagandat e tij kundër muslimanëve, të ishin rritur edhe më, pas incidentit në Nakhla. Me shumë zell, ai iu përgjigj thirrjes së Ebu Sufjanit dhe doli nga Mekkeja me një ushtri që numëronte 1000 luftëtarë, prej të cilëve 100 ishin kalorës. Një karavan i gjatë prej 700 devesh, i mbante mjetet e luftës dhe nevojat e tjera të ushtrisë. Të gjithë këmbësorët ishin të mbathur me parzmore.


Muhammedi nuk e dinte se një ushtri ishte nisur nga Mekkeja dhe po afrohej drejt Medines për ta mbrojtur karavanin e Kurejshit dhe për t`i sfiduar muslimanët. Kur Profeti arriti në rrethinat e Bedrit, ai e dërgoi Ali ibn Ebu Talibin për ta kontrolluar rrethinën. Në burimet e Bedrit, Aliu i zuri në befasi disa ujëmbajtës. Ata i thanë se po mbanin ujë për një ushtri që kishte ardhur nga Mekkeja dhe që ishte pozicionuar në anën tjetër të kodrave.


Aliu i solli këta njerëz para Profetit. Prej tyre, kuptuan se karavani i Kurejshit kishte ikur dhe se muslimanët, tani ishin ballë për ballë me ushtrinë e Mekkes.


Sir William Muir


Kur arritën në rrethinat e Bedrit, Muhammedi e dërgoi Aliun me disa të tjerë, për t`i kontrolluar kodrat, që gjendeshin mbi burimet. Atje, ata i zunë në befasi tre ujëmbajtës të armikut, që ishin duke mbushur ujë. Njëri prej tyre arriti të arratisej kurse dy të tjerët u kapën dhe u sollën në kampin musliman. Prej tyre, Muhammedi e kuptoi fuqinë e armikut. Ishin 950 ushtarë, më shumë se trefishi i numrit të muslimanëve. Me vete kishin 700 deve dhe 100 kuaj, me kalorës të armatosur deri në dhëmbë. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Londër, 1877)


Kjo informatë jetike erdhi falë Ali ibn Ebu Talibit. Ky veprim i tij, në njërën anë i paralajmëroi muslimanët dhe në anën tjetër, ia vodhi armikut mundësinë për të sulmuar në befasi. Muslimanët ishin tashmë të gatshëm për t`u ndeshur me armikun.


Mirëpo edhe përkundër kësaj, prania e një ushtrie të fuqishme në vend të një karavani të pasur, e kishte ndryshuar krejtësisht situatën për muslimanët dhe ata tani duhet të bënin një rivlerësim të situatës dhe të mundësisë së përballjes me këtë ushtri armike. Ata nuk ishin të armatosur mirë dhe kishin vetëm dy kuaj e 70 deve. Disa prej tyre kishin shpatë por nuk kishin mburoja e ca të tjerë, mburojën e kishin por nuk kishin shpatë. Profeti, i vetëdijshëm për këto mangësi, e thirri këshillin e luftës dhe e shtroi çështjen para ndjekësve të tij, për të marrë një vendim.


I pari që u ngrit të fliste ishte Mikdadi. Ai i shprehi ndjenjat dhe mendimet e muhaxhirëve, kur tha:


"O i Dërguar i Zotit! Bëje atë që të është urdhëruar! Ne jemi me ty, tani e përgjithmonë dhe kurrë s`kemi për të ta thënë atë që hebrenjtë ia thanë Musait: "Ti dhe Zoti yt luftoni kundër armikut. Ne do të qëndrojmë këtu.." Jo! Ne s`do të bëhemi si hebrenjtë. Ne do t`të ndjekim dhe do t`u bindemi urdhrave të tu."


Muhammedi e bekoi Mikdadin. Por Mikdadi ishte një muhaxhir dhe Muhammedi kishte dëshirë të shihte se ç`do të bënin ensarët. Ai e dinte se ata do të luftonin në mbrojtje të Medines por mund të mos luftonin kur të bëhej fjalë për një luftë jashtë qytetit. Duke e ndjerë këtë dyshim të tij, Saad ibn Muadhi, njëri nga prijësit e ensarëve, u ngrit dhe tha:


"Ne kemi dëshmuar se ti je i Dërguari i Zotit. Ne ta kemi dhënë besën dhe të jemi bindur. Kudo që të shkosh, ne do të vijmë me ty. Po të ketë një luftë me idhujtarët, ne do të qëndrojmë pas teje. Në luftë e në paqe, gjithmonë do të jemi besnikë."


Kjo deklaratë e vendosur përkrahjeje nga prijësi i ensarëve e kënaqi të Dërguarin dhe ai iu lut Zotit për të gjithë ata. Ai e dinte se as beteja e Bedrit dhe as ndonjë betejë tjetër, nuk mund të bëhej pa përkrahjen e tyre. Siç thamë edhe më sipër, ensarët ishin të pazëvendësueshëm për suksesin e Islamit kundër paganizmit.


Materialisht dhe numerikisht, muslimanët ishin në disfavor kundër armikut. Por kjo mangësi e tyre plotësohej nga morali që kishin. Ata kishin besim në prijësinë e frymëzuar të Muhammedit dhe ishin të bashkuar. Uniteti i tyre dhe qëllimi i tyre i përbashkët do të ishin një fuqi e jashtëzakonshme për ta, në betejën kundër ushtrisë mekkase.


Me të siguruar mbështetjen e ensarëve, Muhammedi vendosi ta pranonte sfidën e Kurejshit. Me sa duket, ai dhe të gjithë ushtarët e ushtrisë medinase ishin mjaft të vetëdijshëm se rezultati i kësaj beteje me armikun, do të kishte ndikime të jashtëzakonshme.


Sir William Muir


Muhammedi ishte mjaft i vetëdijshëm për këtë situatë kritike. Fati i Islamit varej nga rezultati i kësaj beteje. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Londër, 1877)


Profeti u udhëroi muslimanëve t`i vendosnin çadrat e tyre aty ku ishin ndalur. Por një i ri nga ensari tha se do të ishin në përparësi sikur të zgjidhnin një vend tjetër, më të lartë dhe më të sigurt, për ta bërë kampin e tyre. Përveç kësaj, ai sugjeroi që muslimanët t`i mernin nën kontroll burimet e Bedrit. Këto sugjerime u pranuan sakaq.


S.Margoliouth


Hubabi, djali i Mundhirit, i cili qe  njëzet vjet më i ri se Profeti, me të kuptuar se lufta ishte e pashmangshme dhe ngase e njihte mirë atë rrethinë, i sugjeroi Profetit që të vendoseshin para burimeve, përveç njërit, përreth të cilit mund të vendosej ushtria, për të patur një burim konstant të ujit për ushtarët. Profeti e pranoi sugjerimin e tij dhe i vendosi ushtarët nën udhëzimin e Hubabit. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", Londër, 1931)


Ngjarjet në vijim dëshmuan se sugjerimi i Hubabit ishte një ide e shkëlqyer dhe se pranimi i një ideje të tillë, do t`u jepte muslimanëve një përparësi të madhe taktike përballë armikut.


Beteja e Bedrit u bë në vitin e dytë pas Hixhrit, më 17 Ramazan (15 mars 624). Ushtria mekkase u nis nga kampi i saj herët në mëngjes, për t`u përballur me muslimanët. Të dyja ushtritë u vendosën në formacionin e luftës. Profeti mori një hark në dorë dhe eci ndërmjet rradhëve të muslimanëve. Gjëja e fundit që bëri para se të fillonte beteja, ishte një lutje e drejtuar Zotit, për t`u falur fitore robërve të Tij.


Beteja filloi në mënyrën tradicionale të arabëve, ku një luftëtar dilte nga rradhët e ushtrisë së tij dhe i sfidonte luftëtarët e ushtrisë armike për një duel kokë më kokë. Kjo u jepte mundësi arabëve të fitonin lavdi, duke e treguar guximin, fuqinë dhe aftësitë luftarake. Të dyja ushtritë shpesh shërbenin si një kor, gjatë kohës që dy trimat luftonin kundër njëri-tjetrit. Pas kësaj, ishte traditë që të dyja ushtritë ta sulmonin njëra-tjetrën dhe të luftonin.


Nga ana e mekkasve dolën tri luftëtarë: Utbah ibn Rabia, Shaiba, që ishte vëllai i të parit dhe Velidi, djali i Utbes. Këta i sfiduan muslimanët dhe sfidës së tyre, iu përgjigjën Hamza, xhaxhai i Muhammedit dhe Aliut, Ubejde ibn el-Harithi, një kushëri i të dyve dhe vetë Ali ibn Ebu Talibi.


Velid ibn Utbah ishte njëri nga luftëtarët më të zotë të Mekkes. Aliu u gjend ballë për ballë me të. Ata ishin çifti më i ri dhe ishin të parët që filluan. Të tjerët u ndalën për t`i vështruar këta luftëtarë të rinj. Ata shkëmbyen disa goditje me njëri-tjetrin dhe më në fund Aliu ia dha goditjen vdekjeprurëse Velidit.


Sapo u vra Velidi, edhe dy çiftet e tjera filluan të luftonin. Hamza e vrau Utben por Ubejde u plagos rëndë nga Shaiba. Kur Aliu e pa se Ubejde po binte në tokë, e sulmoi Shaiban dhe e vrau. Pasi i vranë armiqtë e tyre, Hamza dhe Aliu e bartën Ubejden prapa në rradhët e muslimanëve, ku ai nuk u rezistoi shumë gjatë plagëve të marra. Ai ishte muslimani i parë që vdiq në fushëbetejë.


Sir William Muir


Dy vëllezërit, Shaiba dhe Utbe dhe Velidi, djali i Utbes, dolën përpara nga ushtria armike dhe i sfiduan trimat e ushtrisë së Muhammedit. Muhammedi, u kthye nga farefisi i tij, dhe tha: "Ju, o bijtë e Hashimit! Ngrihuni dhe luftoni, sipas të drejtës tuaj!" Atëherë u ngritën Hamza, Ubejde dhe Aliu, xhaxhai dhe dy kushërinjtë e tij. Hamza kishte një pendë fazani në gjoks dhe në helmetën e Aliut binte në sy një tufë pendash. Pastaj Utba i tha të birit: "Ngrihu dhe lufto!". Atëherë Velidi doli përpara dhe u përball me Aliun. Ata ishin më të rinjtë nga të gjashtit. Dyluftimi i tyre ishte i shkurtër dhe shumë shpejt, Velidi ra viktimë e shpatës së Aliut. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Londër, 1877)


Sir John Glubb


Tre prijës mekkas, Utba, Shaiba dhe Velidi, djali i Utbes, dolën përpara nga rradhët e armikut dhe i sfiduan muslimanët për dyluftim. Muhammedi u kthye drejt muhaxhirëve dhe thirri: "O bijtë e Hashimit! Ngrihuni dhe luftoni!" Tre vetë me parzmore dolën nga rradhët e muslimanëve. Ata ishin: Hamza, xhaxhai i Profetit, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, kushëriri i tij dhe njëherit muslimani i parë, si dhe Ubejde ibn Harithi. Çifti më i ri filloi i pari, me daljen e Aliut për t`u përballur me Velidin. Pas disa goditjesh të ndërjsella, Velidi vdiq nga shpata e kundërshtarit të tij musliman.Pastaj Hamza u përball me Utben dhe e vrau. Ubejde ibn Harithi, luftëtari i tretë i muslimanëve, u plagos rëndë nga Shaiba. Aliu dhe Hamza e sulmuan Shaiban dhe u kthyen në rradhët muslimane, duke e mbajtur edhe Ubejden me vete.("Pushtimet e mëdha arabe", 1963)


Bedri ishte përballja e parë në fushëbetejë e Islamit me paganizmin. Kjo përballje u hap në favor të Islamit nga Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, luani i ri, ngadhnjimi i të cilit ishte një shenjë e fitores së Islamit. Të gjitha betejat e tjera të Islamit u hapën në këtë mënyrë dhe Aliu doli gjithnjë fitimtar.


Kurejshi kishte dërguar tre luftëtarë të famshëm kundër tre muslimanëve dhe që të tre ishin vrarë. Ebu Xhehli nuk kishte ndërmend të rrezikonte edhe më shumë kundër Aliut dhe Hamzës dhe për këtë arsye, u urdhëroi trupave të tij të sulmonin. Mekkasit i sulmuan muslimanët por nuk e shpërbënë dot formacionin e tyre. Ata sulmuan disa herë me rradhë por fronti musliman qëndroi i pathyer nën komandën e Hamzës dhe Aliut.


Mekkasit po mblidheshin për një sulm të ri kur Profeti u urdhëroi muslimanëve të sulmonin. Aliu dhe Hamza e udhëhoqën këtë kundërsulm dhe që të dy, e thyen frontin mekkas për të arritur deri në rradhët më të thella të ushtrisë armike. Shumë nga prijësit dhe oficerët mekkas u vranë. Në mesin e tyre ishte edhe vetë Ebu Xhehli. Pas vdekjes së tij, idhujtarët s`ishin më të aftë të riorganizoheshin dhe filluan të tërhiqeshin. Muslimanët e vazhduan shtypjen e tyre dhe kjo tërheqje e mekkasve u kthye në një disfatë të vërtetë. Islami e kishte marrë tashmë fitoren e tij të parë dhe më të rëndësishme.


S. Margoliouth


Është më se e qartë se triumfi në këtë betejë të rëndësishme ishte kryesisht falë aftësive të Aliut dhe të Hamzës. Thuhet se Profeti i lëvdoi në veçanti edhe Simak ibn Karasha-n, Sehl bin Hunejfin, Harith ibn el Simmahun dhe Kajs bin Rebiun, që të gjithë medinas. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", Londër, 1931)


Tor Andre


Në mesditë, beteja kishte përfunduar tashmë dhe Kurejshi ishte arratisur. Dyzet e nëntë ushtarë të armikut ishin vrarë, prej të cilëve njëzet e dy nga dora e Aliut, ose vetëm ose me ndihmën e dikujt. Po kaq ishin zënë rob. Besimtarët, në anën tjetër, kishin humbur katërmbëdhjetë vetë.("Muhammedi, Njeriu dhe besimi i tij)


"


Siç u tha edhe më sipër, Bedri është beteja më e rëndësishme në tërë historinë e Islamit dhe njëra nga betejat më të rëndësishme në historinë e njerëzimit. Kjo fitore e garantoi ekzistencën e mëtejme të Islamit dhe e mundësoi mbijetesën e shoqërisë muslimane në Medine, e cila deri atëherë, jetonte në prag të rrezikut.


A.Nicholson


Por rëndësia e suksesit të Muhammedit (në Bedër) nuk mund të matet me dëmtimet materiale që shkaktoi tek kundërshtarët. Kur të konsiderohen rrethanat e çastit, duhet të pranojmë se Bedri, njësoj si Marathoni, është njëra nga betejat më të mëdha dhe më të lavdishme në gjithë historinë. ("Një histori letrare e arabëve", 1969)

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Ali ibn Ebu Talibi dhe beteja e Bedrit


Arkitekti i fitores islame në Bedër, ishte pa dyshim, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi. M.Shibliu, historiani indian, i cili e ka shkruar njërën nga biografitë më të mira në gjuhën urdu, të Umar ibn Hattabit dhe të Profetit të Islamit, në veprën e tij "Jeta e të Dërguarit", thotë se heroi i betejës së Bedrit ishte pikërisht Ali ibn Ebu Talibi.


F.E. Peters


Bedri ishte një fitore e muslimanëve, po aq plotë sa edhe e papritur. Muslimanët humbën 14 ushtarë kurse Kurejshi 50-70 ushtarë, duke përfshirë këtu edhe prijësin e tyre, Ebu Xhehlin. Kjo ishte një fitore e madhe psikologjike dhe një e ardhur e bollshme ekonomike për Emigrantët e varfër. Megjithatë, ky nuk ishte një sulm i thjeshtë. Kjo betejë i vendosi muslimanët kundër jo-muslimanëve në një Luftë të Shenjtë, ku baballarët luftonin kundër bijve të tyre. Humbjet e Kurejshit ishin jashtëzakonisht të mëdha dhe ngase shumica e këtyre viktimave ishin nga paria e Mekkes, udhëheqësia në Mekke ishte në gjendje kaosi. ("Commonwealth-i i Allahut", 1973)


Paria e politeistëve mekkas ishte shkatërruar krejtësisht në Bedër. Heroi përgjegjës për këtë ishte Aliu. Ai vetë vrau 22 mekkas, dymbëdhjetë prej të cilëve i takonin fisit Umejje. Pjesa tjetër e ushtrisë muslimane vrau gjithsejt 27 idhujtarë.


Në mesin e presë së fituar nga beteja e Bedrit ishte edhe një shpatë, që do të bëhej shpata më e famshme në historinë e Islamit. Quhej Dhul-Fikar.


Washington Irving


Në mesin e presë së luftës ishte edhe një shpatë e bukur, e quajtur Dhul-Fikar ose "Shpuesi". Pas kësaj, Muhammedi e mbajti këtë shpatë në çdo betejë dhe pas tij, dhëndri i tij Aliu, e trashëgoi. ("Jeta e Muhammedit")


Abdullah Jusuf Ali, përkthyes dhe komentues i Kur`anit, thotë se beteja e Bedrit njihet edhe si Furkan në teologjinë islame, sepse kjo betejë ishte sfida e parë ushtarake në Islam, ndërmjet forcave të të mirës dhe të ligës. Furkan do të thotë ndarësi i të drejtës nga e padrejta dhe vendosësi mes forcave të Besimit dhe Mohimit.


Të burgosurit e luftës


Muslimanët kapën pesëdhjetë robër të luftës. Ata u sollën para Profetit, që ai të vendoste se ç`duhej bërë. Ai u konsultua me shokët e tij. Umari i tha që t`i vrisnin të gjithë kurse Ebu Bekri i sugjeroi që t`i lironin pas një kaucioni të paguar nga familjet e tyre. Profeti e pranoi këshillën e Ebu Bekrit.


Ngase nuk kishte një burg në Medine, Profeti i shpërndau të burgosurit në mesin e familjeve muslimane, të cilat i trajtuan këto të burgosur si të ishin mysafirët e tyre. Disa prej tyre mbetën vetë të uritur, që të mund t`i ushqenin të burgosurit. Me këto veprime, ata i bënë të burgosurit të ndjeheshin të turpëruar. Të pasurit u lëshuan në shkëmbim të një pagese nga familjet e tyre. Atyre, që nuk kishin mundësi të paguanin por që dinin shkrim-lexim, u kërkuan që t`ua mësonin fëmijëve muslimanë këto gjëra dhe pasi ua mësonin, liheshin të lirë. Të burgosurit e varfër liroheshin pa ndonjë shpagim.


Pasojat e betejës së Bedrit


Beteja e Bedrit i dha Islamit një prestigj të jashtëzakonshëm. Rreziku për sigurinë e Medines ishte eliminuar dhe Muhammedi tani mund t`i hidhte themelet e të parës dhe të fundmes Mbretëri të Qiejve në tokë.


S.Margoliouth


Asnjë ndodhi në historinë e Islamit nuk ishte më e rëndësishme se kjo betejë. Kur`ani, me plotë të drejtë, e quan atë "dita e çlirimit". Dita, para të cilës muslimanët ishin të dobët dhe pas të cilës u bënë të fuqishëm. Pasuria, fama, nderi e fuqia, të gjitha u mundësuan dhe erdhën falë kësaj Dite të Çlirimit. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", London, 1931)


Edhe përkundër pasojave të saja pozitive për muslimanët, në kampin mekkas, kjo betejë vetëm sa e rriti gjithë më tepër urrejtjen dhe armiqësinë kundër Muhammedit dhe Ali ibn Ebu Talibit në gjirin e umajjadëve. Urrejtja dhe xhelozia e tyre ndaj hashimitëve kishte një histori shekullore. Por pas betejës së Bedrit, urrejtja e tyre u përqëndrua tek Aliu dhe tek pasardhësit e Muhammedit.


Nëse për muslimanët Aliu ishte simboli i triumfit të Islamit, për fisin Umejje, ai ishte simboli i shkatërrimit të politeizmit dhe i privilegjeve të tyre. Andaj umajjadët, pasardhësit e tyre dhe të gjithë përkrahësit që kishin, kurrë nuk e falën Aliun, për rolin që luajti para, pas dhe gjatë betejës së Bedrit. Urrejtja e tyre është më se e kuptueshme. Ishte pikërisht Aliu, që jo vetëm në Bedër por në çdo përballje tjetër, i kishte goditur dhe shkatërruar forcat e paganizmit të tyre.


22. Martesa e Fatima Zehrasë dhe Ali ibn Ebu Talibit


Zoti i dha fitore Islamit në betejën e Bedrit, në vitin e dytë pas Hixhrit. Dy muaj pas betejës, Fatimeja, e bija e Muhammedit dhe Aliu, djali i Ebu Talibit, u martuan.


Fatimeja ishte vetëm pesëmbëdhjetë vjeçe kur e ëma, Hatixheja (Zoti e mëshiroftë), vdiq. Pas kësaj, babai i saj Muhammedi, i mori përsipër edhe detyrat e të shoqes në rritjen e vajzës së tyre. Vdekja e së ëmës krijoi një zbrazëtirë të madhe në jetën e saj, të cilën babai i saj e plotësonte me dashurinë dhe me butësinë e tij.


I Dërguari i Zotit, ia kushtonte vëmendjen më të madhe edukimit dhe rritjes së vajzës së tij. Nëse ai ishte njeriu ideal, vajza e tij duhej të ishte femra ideale. Dhe e tillë do të ishte. Ai e bëri Fatimenë, një ideal të feminitetit islam. Ajo ishte simboli i devotshmërisë dhe i bindjes ndaj Krijuesit dhe mishërimi i gjithë pastërtisë qiellore dhe shenjtërisë. Përnga karakteri dhe personaliteti, ajo kishte një ngjashmëri të jashtëzakonshme me të atin. Mund të thuhet se Fatimeja ishte imazhi i të atit, Muhammedit.


Në aspektin e bindjes dhe shërbimit ndaj Zotit, Fatimeja u ngrit në nivelet më të larta në sytë e Tij, siç dëshmon edhe vetë Kur`ani. Zoti ia fali asaj nderimet më të mëdha dhe Profeti i Islamit, në anën tjetër, e trajtoi atë me një respekt të thellë, të cilin nuk ia fali asnjë burri ose gruaje tjetër, në jetën e tij.


Kur Fatimeja u rrit, dy nga shokët e Profetit, njëri pas tjetrit, ia kërkuan dorën për martesë. Por Profeti e refuzoi kërkesën e tyre dhe u tha:


"Puna e martesës së time bije, Fatimesë, është në duart e vetë Zotit dhe vetëm Ai ka për të zgjedhur një bashkëshort për të..."


Dhe Zoti e bëri më së miri zgjedhjen e Tij. Ai e zgjodhi robin e tij Ali ibn Ebu Talibin për të qenë bashkëshorti i vajzës së robit të tij më të dashur, Muhammedit. Zoti deshi t`i shihte të martuar Fatimenë e Muhammedit dhe Aliun e Ebu Talibit.


Dy muaj pas betejës së Bedrit, në muajin e njëmbëdhjetë të vitit të dytë pas Hixhrit, Aliu shkoi tek i Dërguari dhe i tha:


"O i Dërguar i Zotit!Ti më ke rritur si të isha fëmija yt. Më ke nderuar me dhuratat e shumta, me bujarinë dhe me mirësinë tënde dhe unë ty të detyrohem për gjithçka në jetën time. Tani po kërkoj edhe një mirësi tjetër prej teje."


I Dërguari e kuptoi qëllimin e Aliut. Fytyra i buzëqeshi dhe e luti Aliun të priste disa çaste, derisa të merte një përgjigje nga e bija. Hyri brenda, i tregoi Fatimesë se Aliu e kërkonte për nuse dhe e pyeti se ç`ishte përgjigja e saj. Ajo qëndroi e heshtur. Ai e pranoi heshtjen e saj si shenjë të pranimit, u kthye tek Aliu, i tregoi se propozimi i tij u pranua dhe i kërkoi të fillonte me përgatitjet e dasmës.


Në ditën e fundit të muajit të njëmbëdhjetë, i Dërguari i Zotit i ftoi të gjithë muhaxhirët dhe ensarët, në dasmën, që do të bëhej me rastin e martesës së vajzës së tij. Kur të gjithë mysafirët arritën dhe i morën vendet e tyre, ai edhe njëherë e mori miratimin e të bijës për t`u martuar me Ali ibn Ebu Talibin.


Muhammedi e lëvdoi Zotin dhe e falënderoi për të gjitha mirësitë e Tij. Pastaj e recitoi hutben e martesës, i shpalli burrë e grua Aliun dhe Fatimenë dhe iu lut Zotit për të dy. Të gjithë mysafirët e përgëzuan të Dërguan me këtë rast. Pas ceremonisë së martesës, mysafirët festuan me mish qengji, bukë, hurma dhe qumësht.


Disa ditë më pas, Fatimeja duhej t`i thoshte lamtumirë shtëpisë së saj, për t`u nisur drejt shtëpisë së bashkëshortit. I ati e ndihmoi teksa e ngiste devenë dhe e gjithë Medineja buçonte me thirrjet "Allah-u Ekber" (Zoti është më i madhi). Selman Persiani i mbante frerët e devesë dhe hapëronte para saj duke recituar vargje të Kur`anit. I Dërguari i Zotit ecte në njërën anë të devesë dhe "Luani i Zotit" Hamza në anën tjetër të saj. Të gjithë të rinjtë e hashimitëve, të hipur mbi kuaj dhe me shpatat e drejtuara lartë, e shoqëronin nusen. Pas tyre vinin gratë e muhaxhirëve dhe ensarëve dhe më në fund, burrat e tyre. Ata recitonin vargje nga Kur`ani, në lavdi të Zotit. Kohë pas kohe, ky recitim ndërpritej nga thirrjet "Allah-u Ekber".


Ky kortezh qiellor bëri një hark rreth e përqark Xhamisë së Madhe të Medines dhe u ndal më në fund para shtëpisë së Ali ibn Ebu Talibit. I Dërguari i Zotit i ndihmoi të bijës që të zbriste nga deveja. Pastaj e kapi për dore dhe në mënyrë simbolike, e vendosi dorën e saj mbi dorën e të shoqit. Më pas, duke qëndruar në prag të shtëpisë së tyre, e recitoi lutjen në vijim:


O Zot! Fatimenë dhe Aliun, këta dy robër të Tu të përulur, po i lë në mbrojtjen Tënde. Ti bëhu Mbrojtësi i tyre dhe bekoi ata! Ji i kënaqur me to dhe ua fal mirësinë, mëshirën dhe shpërblimin Tënd më të bukur. Bëje të begatshme martesën e tyre dhe të dy bëji të vendosur në dashurinë dhe në shërbimin Tënd."


Kjo ishte një ditë vërtet e lumtur në jetën e Muhammedit. Me siguri do të ketë dëshiruar që edhe gruaja dhe mikesha e tij e dashur, Hatixheja, të kishte qenë me të, që të mund ta dëshmonin bashkë, martesën e vajzës së tyre.


Disa ditë më vonë, i Dërguari i Zotit e thirri të bijën dhe e pyeti në e kishte pëlqyer të shoqin. Ajo ia ktheu se ai ishte miku më i mirë në devotshmëri dhe bindje ndaj Zotit. Më vonë, e pyeti edhe Aliun në e kishte pëlqyer të shoqen. Edhe ai u përgjigj se ajo ishte mikesha më e mirë, në shërbim të Krijuesit. Çastet më të bukura të jetës së tyre ishin ato çaste kur qëndronin në prani të Zotit të tyre dhe kur përhumbeshin në lutjet e drejtuara Atij.


Ndërmjet Aliut dhe Fatimesë kishte një pajtueshmëri të plotë në qëllime. Që të dy i kishte rritur i Dërguari i Zotit, Muhammedi dhe gruaja e tij, Hatixheja. Andaj që të dy, i ndanin të njejtat ideale. Që të dy e shihnin shërbimin ndaj Zotit si gjënë më parësore në jetë. Mes tyre nuk kishte kurrfarë mosmarrëveshjeje. Mendimet e tyre, fjalët dhe veprat ishin të gjitha të "formësuara" sipas Kur`anit. Andaj mund të thuhet lirisht se martesa e tyre ishte po aq e përsosur dhe e lumtur sa ajo e Muhammedit me Hatixhen.


Siç u tha edhe më sipër, kënaqësia më e madhe e Fatimesë ishte adhurimi i Zotit dhe pjesën më të madhe të kohës së saj ajo e kalonte në këtë mënyrë. Kënaqësia e dytë e saj ishte përmbushja e detyrimeve që kishte ndaj familjes. Zoti i fali asaj katër fëmijë: fillimisht dy djem dhe pastaj dy vajza. Ajo bluante gru në një mulli dore, që e kishte marrë si pajë nga i ati dhe prej këtij mielli bënte bukë për familjen. Përsëritja e përditshme e kësaj pune bënte që t`i paraqiteshin ënjtje mbi duar. Por ajo kurrë nuk iu ankua as të atit dhe as të shoqit, në lidhje me këto vështirësi.


Punët e shtëpisë ishin ndonjëherë tejet të mundimshme për Fatimenë por ajo gjente forcë në përmendjen e Zotit dhe e mbante Libri i Tij si një shoqërues të përhershëm, me fjalët e të cilit ajo i harronte mundimet e jetës. Dhe kur i shtrinte në shtrat fëmijët e saj, ishin përsëri pjesët e po këtij Libri, që ajo i përdorte si ninulla. Ata u rritën duke e dëgjuar Kur`anin, të cilin ajo e gdhendi në zemrat e tyre rioshe. Përmes një lidhjeje të tillë, Kur`ani dhe fëmijët e Fatimesë u bënë të pandarë përgjithmonë nga njëri-tjetri.


Po këtë vit, domethënë në vitin e dytë pas Hixhrit, namazet e dy bajrameve u bënë një sunnet për muslimanët.


23. Beteja e Uhudit


Beteja e Uhudit ishte një hakmarrje kundër muslimanëve, pas fitores së tyre në Bedër. Disa nga të parët e Kurejshit si Ebu Xhehli, Utbeja, Shaiba, Velidi, Umejje ibn Khalefi dhe Hanzala ibn Ebu Sufjani, ishin vrarë në Bedër. Pas vdekjes së Ebu Xhehlit, udhëheqësia e Mekkes kishte kaluar në duart e mikut të tij, Ebu Sufjanit, i cili ishte prijësi i fisit Umejje. Kishte një dhimbje të madhe në Mekke për shkak të numrit të madh të prijësve të vrarë në Bedër, por Ebu Sufjani e kishte ndaluar vajtimin për të vdekurit. Ai e dinte se lotët mund ta shlyenin dalngadalë urrejtjen nga zemrat e tyre. Por koha dhe lotët, thoshte ai, nuk kanë për t`i shëruar plagët, që aristokracia mekkase i fitoi në Bedër. Ai kishte premtuar se do të qëndronte larg çdo kënaqësie derisa t`u hakmerrej muslimanëve për këto humbje. Ai dhe prijësit e tjerë të Kurejshit kaluan një vit të tërë përgatitjesh, në të cilin e pajisën dhe e stërvitën një ushtri të re.


Një vit pas betejës së Bedrit, një ushtri e re idhujtarësh ishte e gatshme për t`u përballur me muslimanët. Në Mars të vitit 625, Ebu Sufjani u nis nga Mekkeja me një ushtri prej 3000 ushtarësh me përvojë. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre përbëhej nga këmbësorët por kishte edhe një njësi të fortë kalorësish. Përveç këtyre, edhe një numër grash iu bashkangjitën ushtrisë. Detyra e tyre ishte të bënin një "luftë psikologjike" kundër muslimanëve duke recituar poezi dhe duke kënduar këngë, që do ta ngrinin lartë moralin e ushtarëve të tyre. Ata e dinin se asgjë nuk mund t`i stimulonte arabët më shumë se talljet e grave se ishin frikacakë dhe premtimet e tyre për dashuri. Në mesin e këtyre "amazoneve" ishin edhe gratë e Ebu Sufjanit dhe Amr bin Asit dhe motra e Halid bin Velidit.


D.S. Margoliouth


Me sa duket, Ebu Sufjani bëri ç`mos për të fituar dhe si zëvendësim për muzikën ushtarake, lejoi (ose bëri) që ushtrisë t`i bashkangjiteshin edhe gra, të cilat duke kërcënuar e duke premtuar, do ta mbanin lart moralin e ushtrisë. Asgjëje nuk i trembej më tepër një i arratisur nga fushëbeteja sesa talljes së grave. Gratë e Kurejshit bënë disa shërbime interesante gjatë kësaj beteje. Madje gruaja e Ebu Sufjanit sugjeroi që të nxirrej nga varri trupi i nënës së Muhammedit dhe të mbahej peng. Por Kurejshi e refuzoi këtë ide (që vështirë mund të realizohej) nga frika e ndonjë hakmarrjeje. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", 1931)


Sikur të mos mjaftonin gratë dhe toni seksual që i falnin ushtrisë, Ebu Sufjani e "armatosi" ushtrinë e tij edhe me një "shenjtëri" fetare. Për të mos lënë dyshim se po bënte një luftë të shenjtë kundër muslimanëve, ai e vendosi Hubalin, perëndinë e fisit Umejje, mbi një deve dhe e solli në fushëbetejë. Detyra e këtij idhulli ishte që ta mbante të lartë moralin e trupave.


Seksi dhe feja ishin dy elemente të reja të mobilizuara nga Kurejshi në luftën e tyre kundër Muhammedit dhe Islamit.


Betty Kelen


Në një deve ishte ngarkuar Hubali, i nxjerrë nga Qabeja për këtë qëllim. Ebu Sufjani e kishte kuptuar se përveç një lufte për hakmarrje dhe për rrugë tregtare, ai po bënte një luftë të shenjtë. ("Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit", 1975)


Profeti i Islamit, Muhammedi, mori lajm për sulmin e mekkasve drejt Medines dhe u urdhëroi ndjekësve të tij të përgatiteshin për mbrojtje. 700 muslimanë ishin gati ta shoqëronin në fushëbetejë.


Profeti e ndali ushtrinë e tij në rrëzë të malit Uhud, në mënyrë që ushtria të qëndronte e drejtuar me fytyrë nga Medineja dhe me shpinë nga mali. Kur erdhi ushtria mekkase, ajo u vendos para muslimanëve, në një pozitë që ishte mes tyre dhe Medines.


Sir William Muir


Ebu Sufjani, si prijës, e solli ushtrinë mekkase dhe e vendosi me fytyrë drejt malit Uhud. Flamurtar i ushtrisë ishte Talha, djali i Abdu`ul Uzzasë. Krahu i djathtë i ushtrisë ishte nën komandën e Halidit kurse krahu i majtë nën komandën e Ikrimes, djalit të Ebu Xhehlit. Amr bin Asi ishte me kalorësit kurejshë.("Jeta e Muhammedit", 1877)


Sir John Glubb


Muslimanët u nisën me 700 ushtarë kundër 3000 trupave të Mekkes. Për më tepër, derisa muslimanët kishin vetëm njëqind ushtarë me parzmore dhe asnjë kalorës, Kurejshi kishte 700 ushtarë me parzmore dhe 200 kalorës.


Për shkak të numrit të tyre më të vogël dhe duke dashur ta mbrojnë anën e prapme të ushtrisë, muslimanët u vendosën në rrëzë të malit Uhud. Krahu i djathtë i ushtrisë dhe pjesa e prapme e saj, mbrohej nga malet. Por ana e majtë ishte në tokë të hapur dhe mund të sulmohej lehtësisht nga kalorësit e armikut. Për ta parandaluar këtë, Muhammed vendosi pesëdhjetë shigjetarë në këtë pozitë, me urdhrin e prerë që të mos largoheshin nga pozita e tyre në asnjë mënyrë dhe me këtë ta mbronin krahun e majtë të ushtrisë muslimanë nga kalorësia kurejshe.


Mekkasit u vendosën para ushtrisë muslimane, në mënyrë të tillë, që këta të fundit, me shpinën e kthyer nga Uhudi, shikonin drejt Medines derisa ushtria kurejshe, ishte vendosur mes ushtrisë muslimane dhe qytetit.


Kurejshi kishte sjellë edhe një numër të caktuar grash me vete. Roli i tyre ishte që ta ngrinin entuziazmin në rradhët e mekkasve duke u rënë instrumenteve, duke recituar poezi luftarake dhe duke i hapur flokët e tyre të gjata. "Pushtimet e mëdha arabe"


Beteja e Uhudit filloi njësoj si ajo e Bedrit, me një ushtar mekkas, që doli nga rradhët e tij për t`i sfiduar muslimanët në dyluftim.


Sir William Muir


Duke e mbajtur flamurin e Kurejshit, Talha, flamurtari i ushtrisë mekkase, doli përpara dhe e sfidoi armikun për dyluftim. Aliu doli nga rradhët muslimane dhe duke ecur me hapa të shpejt drejt tij dhe e rrëzoi me një të goditur të shpatës. Muhammedi, i cili me kujdes të madh po e ndiqte dyluftimin, bërtiti: "I madh është Zoti" dhe kjo frazë pastaj u përsërit nga e gjithë ushtria muslimane. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Londër, 1877)


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Talha ibn Ebu Talha, mbajtësi i flamurit të Mekkes, doli përpara dhe kërkoi një musliman për dyluftim. Ali ibn Ebu Talibi doli të ndeshej me të. Dyluftimi mbaroi shpejt mbasi Aliu e vrau kundërshtarin e tij me një të goditur të vetme. Të lumtur, Profeti dhe muslimanët thirrën: ("Zoti është i madh"... "Jeta e Muhammedit", 1935, Kairo)


R.V.C. Bodley


Mekkasit, të përkrahur nga gratë e tyre, u drejtonin ofendime të ndryshme muslimanëve. Në mesin e tyre binte në sy Hindi, gruaja e Ebu Sufjanit, e cila e udhëhiqte këtë kor duke vallëzuar përreth idhullit të ngarkuar mbi deve. Talha, flamurtari trashëgimtar i Kurejshit, ishte sfiduesi i parë mekkas. Me të dalë ai nga rradhët e Ebu Sufjanit, Aliu doli përpara nga rradhët e Muhammedit. Të dy u ndeshën në mes të "tokës së askujt". Pa fjalë paraprake filloi dueli i tyre. Talha as që kishte ndonjë mundësi për të fituar. Shpata e mprehtë e Aliut shkëlqeu në diellin mëngjesor dhe koka e flamurtarit mekkas u shkëput nga shpatullat e tij për t`u rrokullisur mbi rërë. "Allahu Ekber", thirri Muhammedi. "Allahu Ekber", jehoi nga rradhët e muslimanëve, që e ndiqnin këtë dyluftim. ("I Dërguari, jeta e Muhammedit", Nju Jork, 1946)


Sir John Glubb


Ty dyja ushtritë u rradhitën njëra përballë tjetrës. Talha ibn Abdu`l Uzza, nga fisi Abd el Dar, i zemëruar nga provokimet e Ebu Sufjanit, hapëroi nga rradhët mekkase me flamurin e Kurejshit në duar dhe i sfidoi muslimanët. Aliu doli me vrap nga rradhët muslimane dhe e vrau me një të goditur të shpatës, me çfarë flamuri i Kurejshit ra në tokë. Nga rradhët muslimane u dëgjua thirrja "Allahu Ekber", "Zoti është më i madhi!". ("Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit")


Kjo është njëra nga skenat më dramatike të historisë së Islamit. Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit, po e vështronte kushëririn e tij Aliun dhe i gëzohej fitores së tij të bindshme. Kur goditja e fuqishme e shpatës së Aliut e vrau gjeneralin pagan, Muhammedi thirri "Allah-u Ekber" dhe kjo thirrje u përsërit pastaj nga e gjithë ushtria muslimane.


Goditja e parezistueshme e Aliut bëri që flamuri i mekkasve, simboli i idhujtarisë dhe politeizmit, të binte në tokë. Ai e kishte fituar raundin e parë për Islamin dhe i kishte dhënë një goditje vdekjeprurëse moralit të Kurejshit.


Kur Aliu u kthye pranë shokëve të tij, vëllai i Talhasë, Uthman ibn Ebu Talha, bëri një përpjekje për ta ringritur flamurin mekkas. Por Hamza doli nga rradhët e muslimanëve dhe e vrau atë.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Kur Ali ibn Ebu Talibi e vrau flamurtarin mekkas, Talha ibn Ebu Talha, flamuri u ngrit nga Uthman ibn Ebu Talhaja. Dhe kur Uthmani vdiq nga dora e Hamzës, ky flamur u ngrit sërish nga Ebu Said ibn Ebu Talhaja. Kur e ngriti flamurin e mekkasve, ai thirri drejt muslimanëve: "Mos thoni vallë se martirët tuaj janë në parajsë kurse tanët në ferr? Për Zotin, po gënjeni! Nëse ndonjë prej jush vërtet e beson këtë gjë, le të dalë e të luftojë me mua!" Kjo sfidë e tij ia tërhoqi vëmendjen Aliut, i cili e vrau atë sakaq. Fisi Abd el Dar, vazhdoi ta mbante flamurin mekkas derisa humbi nëntë vetë. ("Jeta e Muhammedit")


Luani i ri, Aliu, i vrau tetë flamurtarë të idhujtarëve të Mekkes. Historiani arab, Ibn Ethiri, në veprën e tij "El Kamil fi el-Tarikh", shkruan: "Njeriu që i vrau flamurmbajtësit ishte Aliu". Pas vdekjes së flamurtarit të nëntë, Ebu Sufjani i urdhëroi ushtrisë që të përparonte dhe t`i sulmonte rradhët muslimane. Kur Profeti e vërejti se armiku po përparonte drejt tyre, edhe ai u dha shenjë muslimanëve. E mbajti një shpatë në dorë dhe tha se do t`ia jepte vetëm dikujt që do ta përdorte denjësisht. Disa persona deshën ta marrin shpatën por ai nuk ua dha.


Muhammed ibn Is`hak


I Dërguari kishte veshur dy parzmore në ditën e betejës së Uhudit, kur e nxorri një shpatë, të cilën e rrotulloi disa herë në ajër dhe tha: "Kush do ta marrë këtë shpatë e ta përdorë ashtu si e meriton?" Disa deshën ta mernin por ai nuk u lejoi derisa më në fund, Ebu Duxhana Simak ibn Kharasha, vëllai i ibn Saidit e mori. Umari u ngrit për ta marrë, duke thënë "Unë do ta përdor ashtu si meriton" por Profeti nuk pranoi dhe e rrotulloi edhe njëherë shpatën, duke i thënë të njejtat fjalë. Pastaj Zubejr ibn Avvami u ngrit por edhe ky u refuzua. Që të dy u turpëruan shumë. ("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit")


Profeti ia dha shpatën Ebu Duxhanes, që ishte nga ensarët. Ai e morri shpatën dhe e përdori ashtu siç duhej. Ai e arsyetoi besimin e mësuesit të tij. Gratë mekkase po rrinin ulur mbi devetë e tyre dhe po vështronin. Kur ushtria e tyre lëvizi përpara edhe ata lëvizën me ta. Ata filluan t`u jepnin guxim ushtarëve të tyre për t`i vrarë muslimanët dhe këndonin këngë përplot tallje për frikacakët dhe përplot premtime për heronjtë. Me muzikën dhe me poezitë e tyre, ata i bënin këta bij të shkretëtirës të luftonin egërsisht.


Betty Kelen


Mbi shpinën e deveve kishte një lloj vigu, me një si kasolle të vogël përmbi, në të cilën udhëtonin gratë e trajnuara nga Hindi, për të kënduar balada luftarake, që do ta mbanin të lartë zemërimin e ushtarëve dhe që do ta ndalonin ikjen nga fushëbeteja.


Beteja filloi. Hindi dhe grupi i saj përparuan bashkë me ushtarët, duke u shpërndarë në fushëbetejë, aq afër luftëtarëve sa mundeshin. Ato u binin defave të tyre dhe bërtisnin:



Bijat e yjve t`mëngjesit jemi ne

Nga shtretër mëndafshi u vështrojmë me nge

Në krahë do t`ju marrim po t`i mundni

E po ikët, krahërorin tonë e humbni...

"Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit"






Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Para Islamit, gratë arabe ua shfaqnin bukurinë e tyre jo vetëm bashkëshortëve por edhe çdo njeriu tjetër, që u pëlqente. Vetëm ose në grupe, ato shkonin në rrethinat e qytetit dhe takoheshin me burra të huaj pa kurrfarë pengese dhe pa ndonjë ndjenjë turpi. Ata shkëmbenin vështrime të zjarrta dhe fjalë dashurie me ta. Kjo gjë bëhej aq lehtësisht dhe pa turp, sa Hindi, gruaja e Ebu Sufjanit, vallëzonte dhe këndonte pa pengesë në një vend publik si fushëbeteja e Uhudit.



"Sulmoni dhe do t`ju përqafojmë!

Sulmoni dhe do t`i shtrojmë shtrojet për ju!

Ikni prapa dhe do t`ju lëmë 

Ikin prapa e kurrë më s`vijmë tek ju...



Tek shumë fise, imoraliteti nuk ishte ndonjë krim shumë serioz. Flirtimi dhe marrëdhëniet jashtëmartesore ishin gjëra të zakonshme. Edhe përkundër pozitës së lartë që zinte Ebu Sufjani në këtë shoqëri, kronikat përcjellin shumë tregime dashurie të gruas së tij me burra të tjerë, pa shprehur fare ndonjë keqardhje se kjo gjë e prishte emrin e saj...("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Mekkasit ishin më të shumtë në numër dhe shumë më të armatosur se muslimanët. Për më tepër, prezenca në fushëbetejë, e perëndisë së tyre Hubalit dhe e grave të tyre, ishte një sigurim se morali i tyre s`do të binte, veçanërisht pas integrimit të elementit të ri dhe vrasës, të lakmisë.


Por edhe përkundër këtyre përparësive objektive ose subjektive, mekkasit nuk po arrinin ndonjë sukses të dukshëm. Në të vërtetë, në fillimin e saj, beteja po rridhte dukshëm në dëm të tyre.


D.S. Margoliouth


Me sa duket, në fillim të gjitha gjëra shkonin ashtu siç kishte planifikuar Profeti. Heronjtë e Bedrit, Aliu dhe Hamza, po përhapnin vdekje për kundërshtarin njësoj si më parë. Heroizmi i Kurejshit i detyronte të dilnin në dyluftim me këta heronj dhe gjithmonë ushtarët e tyre më të mirë vriteshin, duke krijuar panik në rradhët e ushtrisë mekkase. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", Londër, 1931)


Sulmet e Aliut, Hamzës dhe Ebu Duxhanes përhapën panik në rradhët e mekkasve, të cilët filluan të tërhiqeshin. Muslimanët e vazhduan sulmin e tyre.


Sir John Glubb


Ali ibn Ebu Talibi po përparonte i pandalshëm drejt thellësisë së ushtrisë armike. Ishte një Bedër i dytë dhe muslimanët ishin të pandalshëm...("Pushtimet e mëdha arabe", 1963)


Aliu e kishte thyer frontin e Kurejshit dhe ishte tashmë në thellësi të rradhëve të tyre. Të paaftë për t`i rezistuar sulmit të tij, ata filluan të iknin. Jo shumë larg tij, xhaxhai i tij, Hamza, po i shpërndante rradhët e armikut. Të dy po e "thërmonin" dalngadalë ushtrinë kurejshe.


Pikërisht në këtë rast ndodhën dy gjëra, që e kthyen përmbys fatin e muslimanëve dhe që e bënë fitoren t`u rrëshqiste nga duart. Gjëja e parë ishte vdekja e Hamzës.


Hindi, gruaja e Ebu Sufjanit, kishte sjellë në fushëbetejë një skllav etiopian, njëfarë Vahshiu, të cilit i kishte premtuar se do t`ia falte lirinë si dhe shumë ar, argjend dhe mëndafsh, sikur ta vriste Hamzën. Ky njeri ishte i famshëm për shkathtësinë që kishte në përdorimin e armës së tij "kombëtare", shtizës.


Vahshiu u fsheh pas një shkëmbi dhe po priste një çast të volitshëm. Kur Hamzai e vrau një idhujtar dhe po shkonte drejt një tjetri, Vahshiu u ngrit, mori shënjestër dhe e hodhi armën, kundër të cilës nuk kishte mundësi për t`u mbrojtur. Shtiza e goditi Hamzën në fund të barkut, ai ra në tokë dhe vdiq sakaq.


Në incidentin tjetër u përfshi e gjithë ushtria e Medines. Paqëndrueshmëria dhe konfuzioni në ushtrinë mekkase ishin të qarta dhe muslimanët menduan se tashmë e kishin fituar betejën. Për të mos e humbur mundësinë e plaçkitjes së armikut, ata e harruan disiplinën e tyre. Këtë gjë e vërejtën edhe shigjetarët e vendosur nga Profeti në një ngushticë strategjike. Edhe ata menduan se armiku u mund dhe se po tërhiqej. Nëpër mend u shkoi se sikur bashkëluftëtarët e tyre ta plaçkisnin armikun, atyre s`do t`u mbetej asgjë nga preja e luftës. Kjo frikë i bëri që të zbrisnin nga kodra edhe përkundër urdhrit të prerë të Profetit. Prijësi i tyre, Abdullah ibn Xhubajri, i paralajmëroi që të mos largoheshin nga pozita e tyre por askush nuk e dëgjoi atë. Lakmia e tyre për prenë e luftës, do t`u kushtonte shtrenjtë muslimanëve në betejën e Uhudit.


Njëri nga gjeneralët mekkas, Halid bin Velidi, vërejti se ngushtica malore ishte lënë e pambrojtur nga trupat muslimane. Ai menjëherë e shfrytëzoi rastin dhe i sulmoi me kalorësit e tij, ushtarët e paktë që kishin mbetur në mbrojtje të ngushticës. Ata luftuan trimërisht por të gjithë, duke përfshirë edhe Abdullah ibn Xhubajrin, u mundën dhe u vranë. Pasi e mori ngushticën, Halidi e sulmoi menjëherë ushtrinë medinase nga pas.


Ushtria medinase ishte e zënë me plaçkitjen e armikut dhe nuk vërente asgjë. Ata u befasuan nga sulmi i kalorësisë mekkase nga pas. Edhe Ebu Sufjani e vërejti manovrën e Halidit dhe hutinë e muslimanëve. Ai i ktheu trupat e tij, u kthye në fushëbetejë dhe filloi një sulm frontal kundër muslimanëve, të cilët e gjetën veten të rrethuar nga armiku. Tani ishte rradha e tyre që të shpërndaheshin nga armiqtë. Ata filluan të iknin në secilën anë, pa e ditur se nga duhej të shkonin.


Kjo huti nuk ishte vetëm në mesin e ushtarëve të zakonshëm të ushtrisë së muslimanëve por i kishte kapluar të gjithë. Disa nga shokët më të njohur të Profetit iknin bashkë me të tjerët, kur sulmoi armiku. Në mesin e ikanakëve ishin edhe Ebu Bekri me Umarin. Nga Enes bin Nadhri, daja i Enes bin Malikut, përcillet se Ebu Bekri ka thënë se kur muslimanët u larguan nga fushëbeteja dhe e lanë vetëm Profetin, ai kishte qenë i pari që ishte kthyer. Gjithashtu përcillet se Umari ka thënë, se ai vetë ishte ngjitur në kodër kur muslimanët po mundeshin në Uhud (Historia e Tabariut, vëll.4, fq.96). Disa nga shokët e Profetit arritën në Medine kurse disa të tjerë u strehuan në shpellat dhe grykat e malit.


Osman bin Affani, kalifi i ardhshëm i muslimanëve, nuk kishte marrë pjesë në betejën e Bedrit por ishte i pranishëm në Uhud. Megjithatë, zëri i shpatave dhe i shtizave ishte i tepërt për nervat e tij dhe ai ishte ndër të parët që ikën. Shejh Muhammed Khidri Buck, në biografinë e tij të Profetit thotë se Osmani ishte një njeri i turpshëm, i cili ndonse iku nga fushëbeteja, nuk hyri në Medine nga turpi.


Teksa muslimanët po iknin, Profeti u përpoq t`i ndalte por askush nuk e dëgjonte atë. Për një kohë të shkurtër, llogaritë ishin kthyer përmbys dhe fitorja u kishte rrëshqitur muslimanëve nga duart. Ky ishte çmimi që duhej të paguanin për mosbindjen ndaj Profetit dhe për lakminë e madhe që kishin, për ta marrë prenë e luftës. Ja si e përshkruan Kur`ani sjelljen e muslimanëve në Uhud:


Ju po ngjiteshin tatëpjetës, pa hedhur një vështrim prapa dhe i Dërguari u thirrte nga pas. Atje ju dënoi Zoti me dëshpërim pas dëshpërimi, për t`ju mësuar që të mos pikëlloheni për prenë që u ikte dhe për të ligën që ju gjeti. Zoti e di atë që bëni...Kur`an (3:153)


Profeti ia kishte dhënë flamurin e Islamit, xhaxhait të tij Masaab ibn Umajrit. Ai u vra nga armiku dhe flamuri i Islamit ra në tokë. Kur Aliu e vërejti këtë, shpejtoi, e mori flamurin dhe e ngriti sërish.


Washington Irving


Hamzai u vra nga shtiza e Vahshiut, një skllav etiopian, të cilit i kishin premtuar lirinë nëse e vriste Hamzën. Edhe Musab ibn Umajri, i cili e mbante flamurin e Muhammedit, u vra. Por Aliu e mori flamurin e shenjtë dhe e mbajti lart në mesin e asaj zallahie.


Ngase Musabi i ngjasonte Profetit, armiku filloi të bërtiste se Muhammedi ishte vrarë. Kurejshi u frymëzua nga kjo gjë kurse muslimanët filluan të iknin, duke i bartur me vete edhe Ebu Bekrin me Umarin, që ishin të plagosur. ("Jeta e Muhammedit")





Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Ata që menduan se Muhammedi kishte vdekur, përfshirë këtu edhe Ebu Bekrin dhe Umarin, ikën drejt malit dhe u strehuan atje. Kur Enes ibn el-Nadri pyeti përse ishin dorëzuar aq herët dhe ata i thanë se Profeti ishte vrarë, ai u përgjigj: "E ç`do të bëni ju me veten dhe me jetën tuaj nëse Muhammedi s`jeton më? Ngrihuni e vdisni, si vdiq ai!" Ai u kthye, e sulmoi armikun dhe luftoi trimërisht (derisa u vra). ("Jeta e Muhammedit", 1935, Kairo)


Pjesa më e madhe e muslimanëve ishte larguar nga fushëbeteja por Aliu luftonte akoma. Ai e mbante flamurin e Islamit në njërën dorë dhe shpatën e tij në tjetrën. Edhe ai e dëgjoi thirrjen "Muhammedi vdiq!" por kjo vetëm sa e bëri atë më të patrembur për jetën e tij.


Në ndërkohë, Profeti ishte në një anë tjetër të fushëbetejës dhe ishte i plagosur. Koka dhe fytyra e tij ishin të përgjakura. Disa muslimanë, kryesisht ensarë, ishin vendosur në mbrojtje të tij. Ishte ky grup dhe thirrjet e tyre që ia tërhoqi vëmendjen Aliut. Ai hapëroi në mesin e trupave armike dhe u erdhi në ndihmë bashkëluftëtarëve të tij. Ata qëndruan rreth Profetit dhe të prirë nga Ebu Duxhaneja, bënë gjithë ç`mundeshin për ta mbrojtur atë nga shigjetat dhe shtizat e armikut. Aliu ishte më se i lumtur që e shihte gjallë mësuesin e tij por nuk kishte kohë për përshëndetje. Idhujtarët po sulmonin akoma dhe tani ishte Aliu që duhej t`i përzinte. Ata sulmuan vazhdimisht dhe Aliu i ktheu pas secilën herë.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Kur dikush thirri se Muhammedi ishte vrarë, mbizotëroi kaosi dhe ushtarët muslimanë, morali i të cilëve ishte humbur krejt, filluan të luftonin krejt të paorganizuar. Ky kaos ishte arsyeja përse Husejl ibn Xhabir ibn Ebu Hudhejfeja u vra gabimisht, në një mes, ku të gjithë përpiqeshin ta shpëtonin jetën e tyre dhe të iknin, përveç trimave si Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, të cilët Zoti i kishte udhëzuar dhe mbrojtur. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", 1935, Kairo)


Në betejën e Uhudit, shumë shokë të Profetit, që lëvdoheshin si guximtarë dhe besnikë, ia kthyen shpinën armikut dhe u arratisën. Megjithatë, kishte edhe të tillë që nuk ikën. Një prej tyre ishte edhe Umm Ammar Ensarija, një grua nga Medineja. Ajo ishte një besimtare sypatrembur dhe i gjithë Islami mund të krenohet me guximin e saj. Ajo njihej si mjeke dhe kishte ardhur në Uhud bashkë me ushtrinë medinase.


Në fillim të betejës, Umm Ammareja u sillte ujë ushtarëve ose ua mbështillte plagët, nëse plagoseshin. Por kur muslimanët filluan të mundeshin dhe të iknin nga fushëbeteja, roli i saj, nga ai i një infermiereje, u kthye në atë të një ushtari. Kur armiku solli një grup shigjetarësh për ta vrarë Profetin, ajo mori një mburojë të madhe dhe e vendosi para Profetit për ta mbrojtur nga shigjetat.


Pak më vonë, kur mekkasit sulmuan me shpata e shtiza, ajo e hodhi mënjanë mburojën dhe e sulmoi armikun me shpatë. Njëri nga idhujtarët iu afrua shumë Profetit, por ajo i doli përpara dhe kur ai deshi ta godiste Profetin, shpata e tij e goditi shpatullën e saj. Ndonse ishte e plagosur, ajo qëndroi e patrembur mes Profetit dhe armiqve të tij, duke e sfiduar armikun dhe vdekjen.


Atë çast, gjendja u bë disi më e qetë. Duke e shfrytëzuar këtë, Aliu e tërhoqi Profetin drejt një gryke, ku mund të pushonte dhe ku mund t`ia mbulonin plagët.


D.S. Margoliouth


Aliu guximtar, bashkë me disa trima të tjerë, e gjetën Profetin dhe e çuan drejt një gryke, ku mund t`ia shëronin plagët. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit")


Fatimeja, e bija e Profetit, kishte ardhur nga Medineja bashkë me një grup grash muslimane, me të marrë lajmin për humbjen e muslimanëve. Aliu solli ujë në helmetën e tij dhe Fatimeja e pastroi gjakun në fytyrën e të atit dhe ia mbuloi plagët.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Roli i grave mekkase


Ikja e muslimanëve nga fushëbeteja ishte një mundësi për gratë mekkase, që ta nxirrnin mllefin e tyre mbi trupat e pajetë të dëshmorëve muslimanë. Ata ua prenë hundët, veshët, duart e këmbët dhe ua hapën barqet, për t`ua nxjerrë organet e brendshme dhe për të bërë qafore me to.





Muhammed ibn Is`hak


Saleh ibn Kajsani më ka treguar se Hindi, e bija e Utbes, dhe gratë që ndodheshin me të, i masakruan shokët e vrarë të Profetit. Ata ua prenë hundët e veshët dhe Hindi bëri qafore dhe hallka prej tyre kurse stolitë e veta ia fali Vahshiut, skllavit të Xhubajr ibn Mutimit. Ajo ia preu mëlçinë Hamzës dhe e përtypi atë, por s`e gëlltiti dot dhe e pështyu. El Hulajs bin Zabbani, vëllai i ibn el Harith bin Abdu`l Menatit, i cili ishte prijësi i ushtarëve të zi, kaloi pranë Ebu Sufjanit, derisa ky i fundit e godiste gojën e Hamzës me tehun e shtizës së tij, duke thënë: "Shijoje këtë, o rebel!" Hulajsi tha: "O fisi Kinana, a është vallë ky prijësi i Kurejshit që po sillet kështu me kushëririn e tij të vdekur?" ("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit")


Shtatëdhjetë e pesë muslimanë u vranë në betejën e Uhudit dhe trupat e një pjese të madhe prej tyre u masakruan nga Hindi dhe gratë e tjera të Mekkes.


Urrejtja ndaj Muhammedit, Aliut dhe Hamzës ishte një zjarr që e digjte Hindin. Ndonse vetëm Hamza ra viktimë e apetiteve kanibale të saj në betejën e Uhudit, Muhammedi dhe Aliu nuk do të kishin patur një trajtim më të mirë, sikur ta pësonin të njejtin fat. Urrejtjen ndaj Muhammedit dhe Aliut, ajo ua përcolli fëmijëve e nipërve të saj dhe të gjitha gjeneratave në vijim.


Tërheqja e ushtrisë mekkase


Pasi kishte kaluar goditja e parë e disfatës, disa nga muslimanët u kthyen në fushëbetejë. Ebu Bekri dhe Umari ishin mes tyre. Ata shkuan edhe në grykën, ku Aliu e kishte çuar Profetin.


Në atë çast, Ebu Sufjani, i cili ishte përgtitur të kthehej në Mekke, erdhi në hyrje të grykës dhe shkëmbeu ca fjalë me Umarin.


Sir John Glubb


Kurejshi mund të ishte ngjitur në malin Uhud dhe me pak humbje, mund ta kishte vrarë të Dërguarin e Zotit dhe grupin e vogël të ndjekësve të tij, që kishte qëndruar me të. Kur Ebu Sufjani e pyeti Umar ibn el-Hattabin në kishte vdekur Muhammedi, ai ia ktheu: "Jo! Për Zotin, tani po të dëgjon ty." Por Ebu Sufjanit as që i shkoi ndërmend të përfitonte nga kjo situatë, ku siguria e Muhammedit ishte tejet e dobët. Brutaliteti gjakftohtë i këtyre vrasjeve (në Uhud)) e ilustron më së miri kontrastin e jashtëzakonshëm mes luftimeve shpesh burrërore dhe plot respekt të arabëve, në njërën anë dhe brutalitetin e gjakmarrjeve të tyre, në anën tjetër. Ebu Sufjani flet krejt miqësisht me Umar ibn el-Hattabin në fushëbetejën e Uhudit sepse asnjëri nuk i ka vrarë ndonjë të afërm tjetrit. Ndërkohë, Hindi, gruaja e Ebu Sufjanit dhe bija e Utba ibn Rabiasë, e masakron trupin e vdekur të Hamzës, i cili ia kishte vrarë babain. ("Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit")


Në dukje, mekkasit e kishin plotësuar misionin. Ata i kishin mundur muslimanët dhe e kishin mbrojtur nderin e tyre. Të kënaqur me këtë rezultat, ata u larguan nga fushëbeteja dhe u drejtuan drejt qytetit të tyre në jug. Por Profeti, akoma i pasigurt për qëllimet e tyre, e dërgoi Aliun që nga larg t`i vëzhgonte lëvizjet e tyre dhe t`i raportonte atij.


Aliu u kthye dhe i tregoi Profetit se Kurejshi kishte kaluar pranë Medines dhe ishte drejtuar kah Mekkeja. Kjo e siguroi Profetin dhe muslimanët pastaj zbritën nga mali, u lutën për të vdekurit dhe i varrosën të gjithë.


Aliu dhe beteja e Uhudit


Në betejën e Uhudit, Aliu e vrau flamurtarin e ushtrisë pagane. Kur flamurtari ra në tokë, me të ra edhe flamuri i tyre, me çfarë Aliu e rrëzoi simbolin e idhujtarisë.


Më vonë, kur luftimet ishin ashpërsuar, paganët e vranë Masa`ab ibn Umajrin, flamurtarin e muslimanëve. Masa`abi ra në tokë dhe bashkë me të, edhe flamuri i Islamit. Pas pak çastesh, sërish ishte Aliu, që e ngriti flamurin e rënë dhe e valëviti sërish. Po aq sa ishte simbol i shkatërrimit të idhujtarisë, ai ishte edhe simboli i ngritjes dhe i rilindjes së Islamit. Në Uhud, miq e armiq, i dëshmuan me sytë e tyre, veprat e pabesueshme të heroizmit e trimërisë së Aliut dhe devotshmërinë që kishte ndaj mësuesit të tij, të Dërguarit të Zotit. Në betejën e Uhudit, Aliu luftoi me shpatën e famshme të quajtur Dhul Fikar.


Muhammed ibn Is`hak


Shpata e Profetit quhej "Dhul Fikar". Një përcjellës hadithesh më tha se Ebu Naxhihu ka thënë: Në betejën e Uhudit, dikush thirri: "S`ka shpatë si Dhul Fikari e nuk ka trim si Aliu..." (Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit)


Në duart e Aliut, Dhul Fikari ishte vetëtima që e godiste dhe e shkatërronte paganizmin, idhujtarinë dhe politeizmin. Por për Islamin, kjo shpatë ishte një shpresë e re, një jetë e re dhe do të thoshte nder, lavdi e fitore. Duke i komentuar ngjarjet e Uhudit, pas ikjes së muslimanëve dhe pas rrethimit të Profetit nga armiqtë, historiani indian M. Shibli thotë:


Ishte njëri nga çastet më kritike në historinë e Islamit. Idhujtarët e sulmonin vazhdimisht të Dërguarin e Zotit dhe secilën herë, ndesheshin me tehun e Dhul Fikarit.


Më tej, Shibliu thotë se idhujtarët po vinin si "re të errëta dhe të rrezikshme mbi muslimanët." Sikur Aliu të mos i kundërvihej sulmit mekkas, stuhia brenda këtyre reve mund ta godiste Medinen dhe Islami mund të vdiste në duart e idhujtarëve. Sikur edhe Aliu të dështonte në detyrën e tij, siç dështuan shumë të tjerë atë ditë, idhujtarët do ta kishin vrarë të Dërguarin e Zotit dhe do ta kishin shuar zjarrin e Islamit. Por Aliu dhe një numër i vogël muslimanësh të tjerë, si Ebu Duxhaneja dhe Ammara Ensarija, e parandaluan një katastrofë të tillë. Shtatëdhjetë e pesë muslimanë u vranë në këtë betejë të dhimbshme. Prej tyre katër ishin muhaxhirë kurse gjithë të tjerët ensarë.


Dëshmorët e Uhudit  


Episodi më tragjik i betejës së Uhudit ishte vrasja e Hamzës dhe masakrimi i trupit të tij. Pas largimit të mekkasve, Profeti shkoi për ta parë trupin e xhaxhait të tij. Veshët dhe hunda ishin prerë, barku ishte çarë dhe organet e brendshme ishin nxjerrë jashtë. Të tërin e kaploi pikëllimi me ta parë në këtë gjendje trupin e Hamzës dhe urdhëroi që të varrosej menjëherë.


Hindi, gruaja e Ebu Sufjanit dhe nëna e Muavijes (kalifit të ardhshëm), njihet si "ngrënësja e mëlçisë" në historinë e Islamit. Ibn Is`haku thotë se ajo e përtypi mëlçinë e Hamzës por s`e gëlltiti dot. Por Ibn Abdu`l-Birri, në librin e tij, "el-Istisaab", thotë se ajo ndezi një zjarr në fushëbetejë, e poqi mëlçinë e Hamzës dhe pastaj e hëngri atë.


Kur Profeti u kthye në Medine, ai i dëgjoi vajtimet pikëlluese të familjarëve të dëshmorëve. Të afërmit e dëshmorëve të Uhudit i qanin të vdekurit e tyre. Ai tha: "Sa keq që s`ka njeri për ta vajtuar xhaxhain tim, Hamzën." Prijësit e ensarëve, me t`i dëgjuar këto fjalë, shkuan në shtëpi dhe u thanë grave të tyre të shkonin në shtëpinë e Profetit dhe të vajtonin për xhaxhain e tij.


Pas kësaj, një grup grash u mblodhën para shtëpisë së Muhammedit dhe të gjitha vajtuan për vdekjen e Hamzës, heroit të Islamit. Profeti iu lut Zoti për të gjitha. Pas kësaj, në Medine u krijua një traditë, sipas të cilës kurdoherë që vdiste dikush, gratë e fillonin vajtimin e tyre me një elegji për Hamzën. Medinasit njëherë vajtonin për Hamzën dhe pastaj për të vdekurit e tyre.


Muhammed ibn Is`hak


Profeti kaloi pranë shtëpive të fisit Abdu`l-Eshal dhe Zafar dhe i dëgjoi gratë e tyre tek qanin për të vdekurit. Sytë iu mbushën me lotë dhe tha: "Si s`ka asnjë grua që qan për Hamzën..." Kur Sa`d bin Muadhi dhe Usajd bin Hudajri u kthyen në shtëpitë e tyre, u thanë grave të tyre të shkonin e të vajtonin për xhaxhain e Profetit.("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit")


Përveç Hamzës, edhe muhaxhirë të tjerë e fituan kurorën e dëshmorit, në betejën e Uhudit. Ata ishin, Abdullah ibn Xhehshi, një kushëri i Profetit, Masa`ab ibn Umajri, xhaxha i Profetit dhe Shems ibn Uthmani. Humbjet e ensarëve ishin shumë më të rënda. Ata lanë shtatëdhjetë e një dëshmorë në fushëbetejë dhe shumë të plagosur. Zoti i mëshiroftë të gjithë ata!


Beteja e Uhudit ishte momenti më kulmor i opozitës pagane kundër Islamit. Ndonse dolën fitimtarë në betejë, mekkasit s`ishin të aftë të vazhdonin më tej e ta shfrytëzonin fitoren e tyre. Për këtë arsye, ndikimi i fitores së tyre u shua shumë shpejt.


24. Lindja e Hasanit dhe Husejnit


Më 15 Ramazan të vitit të tretë pas Hixhrit (mars 625), Zoti e bekoi të bijën e të Dërguarit me fëmijën e saj të parë. Muhammedi erdhi i lumtur pranë saj, e mori në duar foshnjen, e puthi, ia lexoi ezanin në veshin e djathtë, ikamen në veshin e majtë dhe e pagëzoi Hasan.


Një vit më vonë, më 3 Sha`aban të vitit të katërt pas Hixhrit (shkurt 626), Zoti i fali vajzës së të Dërguarit edhe një fëmijë të dytë. I Dërguari erdhi i buzëqeshur, e mori në krahë foshnjen, e puthi, ia lexoi ezanin në veshin e djathtë e ikamen në veshin e majtë dhe e pagëzoi Husejn.


Lindja e këtyre dy princërve ishte një rast i jashtëzakonshëm lumturie për Muhammedin. Për të, ata ishin bekimet më të mëdha të Zotit, të Cilit i falënderohej. Pas lindjes së secilit prej tyre, muslimanët vërshuan në Xhaminë e Madhe për ta përgëzuar Profetin. Ai i priti të gjithë me buzëqeshje dhe falënderime dhe e ndau me ta lumturinë.


Nuk kishte ditë, kur Profeti s`e vizitonte shtëpinë e të bijës, për t`i parë fëmijët e saj. Atij i pëlqente t`i shihte të qeshur, andaj i guduliste dhe luante me ta. Ai i përqafonte dhe i mbante në krahë dhe çdo hap e çdo fjalë të tyre e ndiqte me lumturinë më të madhe.


Kur këta dy "princër" u rritën mjaft sa të mund të shëtisnin rreth e përqark, ata shpesh dilnin nga shtëpia e tyre dhe shkonin në xhami. Nëse gjyshi i tyre ishte në mes të një fjalimi, ai e ndërpriste fjalimin, zbriste poshtë, i merte ato në krahë, i ulte pranë tij në foltore dhe vazhdonte me fjalën e tij. Kur i udhëhiqte namazet dhe ndodhej në sexhde (me kokën e vendosur në tokë), ngjante shpesh që të dy fëmijët t`i ngjiteshin mbi shpinë ose t`i hipnin në qafë. Ai parapëlqente ta zgjaste sexhden, për të mos ua prishur rehatinë dhe ngrihej vetëm pasi ata t`i kishin zbritur prej shpine. Kur dilte prej shtëpie ose prej xhamie, ata shumë shpesh i mbante në shpatulla. Medinasit i quanin "kalorësit e shpatullave të të Dërguarit të Zotit". Ata ishin shumë më të lidhur me të sesa me prindërit e tyre.


Muhammedi, Profeti i Islamit, kurrë s`ishte më i lumtur se kur Hasani ose Husejni ishin me të. Ata ishin drita e syve dhe lumturia e zemrës së tij. Vetëm në prani të tyre ai e gjente pushimin e vërtetë dhe më të përsosur. Ai luante kukafshehtas me ta dhe shumë shpesh kur ata luanin me fëmijet e tjerë, përvidhej pranë tyre vetëm për t`ua dëgjuar të qeshurat. Për ta, ai mund t`i shtyente edhe punët e rëndësishme të shtetit. Kur ata buzëqeshnin, ai i harronte të gjitha vështirësitë dhe problemet e shtetit dhe qeverisjes. Atij i pëlqente ta lexonte çdo porosi që ata ia shkruanin në buzëqeshjet e tyre ëngjëllore.


Më parë, i Dërguari e kishte rritur të bijën, Fatimenë, të cilën e kishte quajtr "Zonja e Parajsës". Tani ai filloi të merrej me rritjen e dy fëmijëve të saj, Hasanit dhe Husejnit, të cilët i quante "Princërit e të rinjve të Parajsës". Për të, edukimi i tyre ishte i një rëndësie parimore dhe ai vetë merej me çdo hollësi të kësaj pune. Qëllimi i tij ishte i qartë: ai donte që ata të ishin "produkti" më i përsosur i Islamit, gjë që do të ishin vërtet. Ai e mbolli karakterin e tij në karakterin e tyre dhe krijoi prej tyre një model për shoqërinë, të cilin shoqëria do të duhej ta ndiqte deri në fund të kohëve.


Aliu dhe Fatimeja patën edhe dy vajza, Zejneben dhe Umm Kulthumin. Kur u rritën, këto dy vasha u martuan me kushërinjtë e tyre, që ishin djemtë Xhafer e ibn Ebu Talibit, martirit "me krahë zogu" të Islamit. Zejnebi u martua me Abdullah ibn Xhaferin dhe Umm Kulthumi me Muhammed ibn Xhaferin.


Hasani, Husejni, Zejnebi dhe Umm Kulthumi, u rritën që të gjithë nën përkujdesjen e gjyshit të tyre, Muhammedit, të Dërguarit të Zotit. Ditët më të bukura të të pesëve ishin ato ditë që i kaluan së bashku.


Vdekja e Fatima bint Esadit, nënës së Ali ibn Ebu Talibit


Në vitin e katërt pas Hixhrit (vitit 626 i erës sonë), Fatima bint Esad, e veja e Ebu Talibit dhe nënë e Aliut, vdiq në Medine. Ajo e kishte rritur si fëmijën e saj Muhammedin dhe ky i fundit e kishte dashur si nënën e tij. Ajo ishte gruaja e dytë në Arabi që e pranoi Islamin, e paraprirë vetëm nga Hatixheja, gruaja e Profetit.


Muhammedi e kishte humbur të ëmën shumë herët në jetë por shumë shpejt kishte gjetur një nënë të dytë tek Fatima bint Esadi. Andaj atij kurrë nuk i mungoi dashuria dhe dhembshuria, që mund t`ia falte vetëm një nënë. Kur Fatima bint Esadi vdiq, Muhammedi erdhi në varrim dhe tha: "Zoti e bekoftë shpirtin tënd fisnik! Ti ishe për mua si vetë nëna ime. Ti s`hëngre dhe me bukën tënde më ushqeve mua dhe qëllimi yt në gjithë këtë, s`ishte tjetër veçse kënaqësia e Zotit." Ai e fali gunën e tij që t`ia mbulonin trupin dhe ajo u varros e mbështjellur me të. Ai shpesh thoshte: "Unë isha një jetim dhe ajo m`u bë nënë. Ajo ishte njeriu më i dhembshur ndaj meje pas Ebu Talibit."


Kur varri i saj u përgatit, i Dërguari i Zotit, Muhammedi, hyri në të, u shtri dhe tha:


"O Zot! Jeta dhe vdekja janë në duart e Tua. Vetëm Ti je i pavdekshëm. Bekoje nënën time Fatima bint Esadin dhe jepi një vend në Parajsë. Ti je më i Mëshirshmi."


Kur Fatima bint Esadi u varros, Muhammedi përsëriti "Allahu Ekber" (Zoti është më i madhi) dyzet herë dhe u lut: "O Zot! Vendose atë në Dritë dhe përplot Dritë mbushja zemrën!" Muhammedi ishte ekzekutuesi i testamentit të Fatima bint Esadit.


Fatima bint Esad ishte një grua e jashtëzakonshme sepse të dy fëmijët që ajo i rriti, Muhammedi dhe Aliu, ishin dy njërezit më të rëndësishëm në historinë e Islamit. Shtëpia e saj ishte djepi i vërtetë i kësaj feje. Edhe Muhammedi, Profeti i ardhshëm i Islamit, edhe Aliu, "shpata" e ardhshme e Islamit, u lindën në shtëpinë e saj dhe u rritën në të. Që të dy ishin "produkte" të edukimit të saj.


Fatima bint Esad ishte njëherit edhe nëna e Xhaferit, heroit të betejës së ***`asë, i njohur si "dëshmori me krahu zogu" i Islamit. Emri i burrit të saj, Ebu Talibit, figuron në historinë islame si ndihmuesi më i madh i kësaj feje. Por edhe roli i saj në shërbim të Islamit s`është më pak i rëndësishëm se ai i Ebu Talibit. Ajo ka merita të barabarta me të për rritjen dhe edukimin e Muhammedit, të Dërguarit të Zotit. Derisa i shoqi e mbronte Muhammedin nga armiqtë e tij të jashtëm, ajo i falte dashuri, rehati dhe siguri në shtëpi. Ishte pikërisht në shtëpinë e saj, që Muhammedi e gjeti sigurinë emocionale dhe dashurinë familjare.


Nëse Hatixheja ishte gruaja e parë muslimane dhe ndihmuesja më e madhe e Islamit, Fatima bint Esad ishte gruaja e dytë muslimane dhe pa dyshim, ndihmuesja e dytë më e madhe e Islamit. Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me Hatixhen dhe Fatima bint Esadin dhe i bekoftë ato!


25. Beteja e Hendekut


Pas betejës së Uhudit, Ebu Sufjani dhe të gjithë prijësit paganë e kuptuan se kishin ndërmarrë një veprim të pavendosur dhe se fitorja e tyre nuk kishte sjellë kurrfarë dobie. Islami i kishte mbëshjellur plagët e Uhudit dhe për një kohë jashtëzakonisht të shkurtër, e kishte rivendosur sundimin e tij në Medine dhe në rrethinë.


Paganët e konsideronin Islamin si një kërcënim për sigurinë e tyre ekonomike dhe sundimin e tyre politik në Arabi. Andaj kurrë nuk mund ta pranonin ekzistencën e tij. Ata e dinin se po ta vrisnin Muhammedin, interesat e tyre do të mbroheshin dhe hegjemonia e tyre do të rivendosej në tërë Arabinë. Për këtë qëllim, ata vendosën t`i jepnin Medines një goditje të fundit shkatërrimtare dhe t`i shkatërronin njëherë e mirë muslimanët.


Montgomery Watt


Qëllimi strategjik i mekkasve s`ishte tjetër veçse shkatërrimi i komunitetit musliman ose eliminimi i Muhammedit nga pozita e tij autoritative, që ishte pak a shumë e njejta gjë. ("Muhammedi, Profet dhe burrë shteti")


Të frymëzuar nga ky qëllim dhe nga dëshira e tyre për t`i korigjuar gabimet e të kaluarës, prijësit mekkas filluan përgatitjet për një betejë përfundimtare, që do t`i jepte fund luftës së tyre kundër Islamit.


Për dy vite, Kurejshi krijoi një fuqi ushtarake prej dhjetëmijë ushtarësh. Kjo ishte ushtria më e madhe e mbledhur deri atëherë mes arabëve. Me shumë hijeshi dhe muzikë, kjo fuqi e madhe u nis nga Mekkeja në shkurt të vitit 627, për ta marrë Medinen dhe për ta shkatërruar Islamin.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Kur lajmet e këtij mobilizimi gjigant arritën tek Muhammedi në Medine, muslimanët i zuri paniku. Mobilizimi i gjithë Arabisë kundër Islamit mbolli frikë në zemrat e tyre sepse në një betejë të tillë, jo vetëm që mund të pësonin disfatë por mund edhe të shkatërroheshin krejtësisht. Serioziteti i situatës ishte i qartë nga fakti se kjo ushtri ishte ushtria më e madhe dhe më e pajisur që kishte parë ndonjëherë Gadishulli...("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Profeti thirri një mbledhje urgjente të ndjekësve të tij më të rëndësishëm dhe u konsultua me ta, në lidhje me mbrojtjen e qytetit. Një gjë ishte e qartë: muslimanët ishin të paktë në numër dhe tepër dobët të pajisur, që të mund të përballeshin me një ushtri të tillë në fushëbetejë. Medineja duhet të mbrohej nga brenda. Por si? Si mundej ky qytet i vogël musliman ta ndalte këtë ushtri mekkase, të cilës i mjaftonte numri i ushtarëve për ta bërë pluhur e hi qytetin.


Njëri nga miqtë më të afërt të Muhammedit ishte Selman Persiani. Ai ishte lindur dhe rritur në Persi (Iran) por kishte kaluar shumë kohë nëpër Siri dhe Palestinë dhe ishte i njohur me luftimet dhe rrethimet e persëve dhe romakëve njëkohësisht. Medineja kishte mbrojtje natyrore ose artificale në tri anë por ishte krejtësisht e pambrojtur në anën veriore. Selmani i tha Profetit se sikur të gërmohej një hendek përgjatë anës veriore, qyteti mund të mbrohej me sukses.


Kjo ide, ndonse e re dhe e pazakontë, i pëlqeu Profetit. Ai e pranoi sugjerimin dhe u urdhëroi muslimanëve që të fillonin me gërmimet.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Selman el-Farisiu (Persiani), i cili dinte shumë më tepër për taktikat luftarake, se ç`dihej zakonisht në Gadishull, sugjeroi që të gërmohej një hendek përreth Medines dhe të forcoheshin muret e qytetit nga brenda. Muslimanët me të shpejtë i realizuan këto gjëra. Hendeku u gërmua dhe Profeti (paqja qoftë mbi të) punoi me duart e veta përkrah shokëve të tij, duke i përkrahur muslimanët e tjerë dhe duke i stimuluar që të jepnin maksimumin nga vetja e tyre. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Ngase ushtria mekkase ishte duke u afruar me një shpejtësi të madhe, nuk kishte kohë për të humbur. Për këtë arsye muslimanët punonin pa ndalur, në grupe. Hendeku u gërmua për gjashtë ditë, gjë që ishte e mjaftueshme për t`i penguar trupat armike nga pushtimi i qytetit me një sulm të shpejtë.


Kalorësia mekkase erdhi si një stuhi por ndaloi papritmas me t`u ndeshur me hendekun. Kalorësit ndaluan në buzë të tij. Strategjia e tyre kryesore ishte që ta mernin Medinen me një sulm të shpejtë disaorësh por tani ishte e pamundur një gjë e tillë. Përpara vetes kishin një hendek, një pengesë që nuk e kalonin dot. Ata nuk dinin si ta përshtasin këtë gjë me strategjinë e tyre.


Më në fund, pas një pavendosmërie të gjatë, prijësit mekkas vendosën ta rrethonin Medinen dhe t`i detyronin muslimanët të dorëzoheshin nga rraskapitja. Ata i mbyllën të gjitha daljet nga qyteti dhe i ngujuan muslimanët. Medineja ishte tashmë nën rrethim.


Ndonse Ebu Sufjani ishte organizatori i kësaj ekspedite dhe drejtuesi i operacioneve, ai nuk ishte njeri i luftës. Gjenerali i ushtrisë së tij ishte Amr ibn Abd Vudd, luftëtari më i famshëm i Arabisë së asaj kohe. Shpresa e Ebu Sufjanit për një fitore të shpejtë dhe vendimtare mbështeteshin tërësisht tek Amr-i. Historiani indian, M. Shibliu dhe Abbas Mahmud el-Akkadi, historian egjiptas, thonë se Amr ibn Abd Vuddi lëvdohej nga arabët e kohës, si një luftëtar që ishte i barabartë me njëmijë burra.


Amr ibn Abd Vudd-i nuk ishte i interesuar në luftën statike të një rrethimi. Ai kërkonte lëvizje. Kur tashmë kishin kaluar disa ditë dhe asgjë s`kishte ndodhur akoma, ai e humbi durimin dhe vendosi ta pushtonte vetë Medinen. Një ditë, teksa ecnin rreth Medines, ai dhe tre kalorës të tjerë mekkas, gjetën një pikë ku hendeku nuk ishte shumë i gjërë. Ata morrën hov me kuajt e tyre dhe ia dolën të kalonin në anën tjetër.


Tani Amr-i ishte në Medine. Ai filloi t`i afrohej kampit musliman dhe t`i sfidonte heronjtë e Islamit për të dalë e për të luftuar me të, në stili klasik të dyluftimeve arabe.


Sfida e parë e tij mbeti pa përgjigje dhe ai e përsëriti edhe njëherë të njejtën gjë. Aq i madh ishte prestigji i emrit të tij sa askush në kampin musliman nuk guxonte të përballej me të. Derisa idhujtarët e shihnin tek Amr-i shpresën e tyre për fitore, për muslimanët, ai ishte sfida për vdekjen e tyre.


Amr ibn Abd Vuddi e përsëriti për të tretën herë rradhazi sfidën e tij dhe filloi të tallej me muslimanët dhe t`i quante frikacakë. Amr-it i dukej se të gjithë muslimanët ishin të kapluar nga frika, gjë që nuk ishte e pasaktë për shumicën prej tyre. Kur`ani Fisnik, e përshkruan gjendjen e muslimanëve në vargjet në vijim:


Ata ju erdhën nga lartë e nga poshtë e përnjëherë, sytë u shtangën, zemrat u lidhën në fyt e ju ç`nuk menduat për Zotin! Kur`an (33:10)


Një grup prej tyre tha:"O njerëz të Jethribit!Ju s`mund ta duroni këtë, andaj tërhiquni!" dhe ca të tjerë kërkuan ta linin të Dërguarin, duke thënë: "Shtëpitë tona janë të pambrojtura." ndonse të mbrojtura ishin. Ata s`deshën tjetër veçse të iknin...Kur`an (33:13)


Amr bin Abd Vuddi madje po e shprehte habinë e tij se si mund të ngjante që muslimanët të mos kishin dëshirë të shkonin në parajsën, në të cilën ai ishte i gatshëm t`i dërgonte.


Është e vërtetë se shumica e muslimanëve ishin kapluar nga frika. Por njëri prej tyre nuk ishte. Në të vërtetë, ai kishte kërkuar leje t`i përgjigjej sfidës së parë të Amr-it por Profeti s`e kishte lejuar, duke pritur që dikush tjetër të përballej me të. Por pas një kohe e pa se nuk kishte tjetër që donte të ndeshej me Amrin.


I riu që kishte dëshirë t`i përgjigjej sfidës së Amrit, s`ishte tjetër veçse Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, heroi i Islamit. Kur Amri i sfidoi për së treti muslimanët dhe askush nuk iu përgjigj, Aliu u ngrit dhe i kërkoi leje Profetit, që të dilte dhe të luftonte kundër tij.


Profeti nuk kishte zgjidhje tjetër veçse ta lejonte kushëririn e tij Aliun, Luanin e Islamit, të dilte dhe t`i heshtte talljet e Amr ibn Vuddit drejtuar muslimanëve.


Aliu e veshi parzmoren e Profetit të Islamit. Ky i fundit ia dha Dhul Fikarin dhe u lut për fitoren e tij, duke thënë: "O Zot! Ti e more pranë vetes Ubejde ibn Harithin kur u bë beteja e Bedrit dhe Hamza ibn Abdul Muttalibin në Uhud. Tani vetëm Aliu ka mbetur pranë meje. Ti bëhu Mbrojtësi i tij, fali fitore dhe ktheje atë të sigurt pranë meje!"


Kur Profeti e pa Aliun teksa hapëronte drejt armikut të tij, tha:


"Ja mishërimi i tërë Besimit, që niset në luftë me gjithë Mohimin"


Pas disa çastesh, Aliu qëndronte para Amrit. Të dy u prezantuan dhe shkëmbyen disa fjalë. Aliu kishte disa principe, që i respektonte në çdo situatë, qoftë kjo në paqe ose në luftë. Në betejën e Hendekut, muslimanët dhe paganët i panë në praktikë këto principe. Kurdoherë që të përballej me armikun, ai i jepte tre zgjedhje:



	Aliu ia prezantonte Islamin armikut të tij dhe e ftonte të largohej nga idhujtaria. Kjo ftesë e bënte Aliun një misionar edhe në fushëbetejë.

	Kur armiku nuk e pranonte ftesën e Aliut për ta pranuar Islamin, ai i ofronte që të tërhiqej nga beteja dhe të mos luftonte kundër Zotit dhe të Dërguarit të Tij. Ai e paralajmëronte armikun, se një luftë e tillë vetëm do t`i sillte mallkim në të dy botët.

	Nëse armiku s`e pranonte as ofertën e dytë të tij dhe refuzonte të tërhiqej, Aliu e ftonte që ai të sulmonte i pari. Aliu kurrë nuk ishte i pari që sulmonte.



Amri as që i kalonte nëpër mend zgjedhjen e parë dhe të dytë. Ai e pranoi zgjedhjen e tretë dhe e bëri goditjen e parë, me shpatën e tij të fuqishme, e cila e çau mburojën e Aliut dhe helmetën e tij dhe e goditi lehtë në ballë. Nga plaga e tij rrodhi gjak por Aliu nuk e humbi moralin. Ai sulmoi me Dhul Fikarin e tij të famshëm dhe me një goditje të vetme e vrau luftëtarin më në zë të Arabisë.


Kur u vra Amri, të tre kalorësit që kisin ardhur bashkë me të, u kthyen prapa. Aliu u lejoi të iknin sepse ishte ndër principet e tij, që të mos e sulmonte armikun që tërhiqej. Kujtdo, që dëshironte t`i shpëtonte Aliut, ai i lejonte një gjë të tillë.


Vdekja e Amr bin Abd Vuddit e theu "kurrizin" e ofensivës mekkase kundër Islamit dhe ua shkatërroi moralin idhujtarëve. Edhe kushtet natyrore po ktheheshin kundër tyre. Temperatura filloi të bjerrë dhe një stuhi rëre e kaploi kampin mekkas. Të zhgënjyer dhe pa moralin e duhur, pjesëtarët jo shumë të bindur të fiseve të ndryshme filluan të ndaheshin nga aleatët e tyre mekkas, fillimisht në grupe prej 2-3 vetësh por më pas në grupe të mëdha prej njëqind e më shumë personash. Aleanca e tyre filloi të shpërbëhej. Ebu Sufjani u detyrua ta hiqte rrethimin dhe t`i jepte shenjë ushtrisë së tij që të tërhiqej nga Medineja. Ushtria e tij u shpërbë dhe ekspedita doli një dështim i plotë. Medineja shpëtoi.


Dështimi i rrethimit të Medines nga idhujtarët mekkas ishte një ngjarje e jashtëzakonshme në historinë e Arabisë. Kjo do të thoshte se ata kurrë më nuk do të mund ta pushtonin Medinen. Pas betejës së Hendekut, iniciativa për përballje kaloi nga idhujtarët mekkas në duart e muslimanëve të Medines.


Medineja dhe muslimanët shpëtuan falë një ideje dhe falë një heroi. Ideja ishte hendeku, i cili e la pa zgjidhje kalorësinë mekkase. Ishte ky një koncept krejtësisht i ri për arabët. Po të mos ishte hendeku, dhjetëra mijëra ushtarë do ta kishin sulmuar Medinen dhe do ta kishin vrarë gjithkë. Nderi për shpëtimin e Qytetit të Profetit (Medine`tun Nebi) i takon Selman Persianit dhe mësuesit të tij, të Dërguarit të Zotit. Selmani propozoi një ide krejtësisht të re në doktrinën ushtarake kurse i Dërguari tregoi gatishmëri për ta pranuar dhe për ta aplikuar sakaq.


Gjithkush në Medine pretendonte se ishte miku ose ndjekësi i Muhammedit, të Dërguarit të Zotit. Edhe Medineja i kishte njerëzit që vraponin vetëm pas interesit të tyre. Por kishte shumë pak njerëz, të cilët Muhammedi i prezantonte si shokë të tij. Selman Persiani i takonte këtij grupi të përzgjedhur të shokëve të afërt të të Dërguarit të Zotit.


Selmani ishte një njeri shtatlartë dhe me trup të fuqishëm. Kur hendeku po gërmohej, ai punonte sa gjashtë burra bashkë. Kjo bëri që njëri nga muhaxhirët të mburrej se Selmani ishte prej tyre. Por menjëherë atë e kundërshtoi njëri nga ensarët duke thënë se Selmani ishte një ensar dhe jo muhaxhir. Të dy grupet po diskutonin ndërmjet veti kur i Dërguari erdhi pranë tyre. Ai i dëgjoi pretendimet e të dyja palëve dhe buzëqeshi. Më në fund, i dha fund diskutimit të tyre duke e sjellë vendimin e tij. Ai tha se Selmani nuk ishte as muhaxhir dhe as ensar por një pjesëtar i familjes së tij, Ehl-i Bejtit.


Historiani arab, Ibn Ethiri, në veprën e tij "El Kamil fi el-Tarikh", vëll.2, fq.122, përcjell nga i Dërguari i Zotit:


"Selmani është nga ne. Ai është pjesëtar i familjes sonë."


Ky është nderi më i madh që i është bërë ndonjërit nga shokët e Muhammedit.


Selmani ishte një i krishter që jetonte në Ammuria të Azisë së vogël para se të dëgjonte për paraqitjen e një profeti në Hixhaz. Për t`i verifikuar këto fjalë, ai erdhi në Medine. Kur e pa Profetin për të parën herë, tha: "Kjo s`mund të jetë fytyra e një njeriu që ka gënjyer ndonjëherë në jetë" dhe e pranoi menjëherë Islamin.


Islami e pranoi Selmanin po aq sa e pranoi Selmani Islamin. Islami u bë një me ndjenjat e tij dhe ai u bë një me gjakun e Islamit. Në Medine, një i huaj njëherë e pyeti se si quhej babai i tij. Përgjigja e tij ishte: "Islam! Babai im quhet Islam. Unë jam Selmani, i biri i Islamit." Selmani u bashkua dhe u njësua aq shumë me Islamin sa ishte e pamundur të dallohej prej tij.


Rreziku për Medinen nuk mbaronte me gërmimin e hendekut. Medineja vazhdonte të ishte e rrezikuar. Në një pikë ku hendeku ishte i ngushtë, gjenerali mekkas dhe tre ushtarë kaluan në anën muslimane. Sikur ata ta siguronin një vendkalim në këtë pikë, e gjithë ushtria mekkase mund ta përdorte atë për të hyrë në Medine dhe për ta marrë qytetin. Por Aliu nuk lejoi një gjë të tillë. Kështu pra, mendja e Selmanit, urtësia e Muhammedit dhe shpata e Aliut u bënë mbrojtja e Islamit kundër aleancës më të fuqishme të politeistëve, që kishte parë deri atëherë Arabia.


Në atë kohë, ishte traditë e luftës arabë që armikut të vrarë t`i merej arma, parzmorja dhe kali. Në rrethimin e Medines, Amri e kishte veshur parzmoren më të bukur në Arabi. Aliu e vrau atë por, për befasi të Umar ibn el-Hattabit, nuk i preku fare këto gjëra. Më vonë, motra e Amrit, e cila erdhi për ta vajtuar trupin e të vëllait, u befasua me të parë se arma dhe parzmorja e tij ishin të paprekura. Kur i thanë se Aliu e kishte vrarë atë, ajo thurri disa vargje që e lëvdonin Aliun. Këto vargje janë përcjellur nga historiani egjiptas Abbas Mahmud el Akkad, në librin e tij "El-Ekberijjeti Imam Ali" (Gjenialiteti i Imam Aliut):


Po t`mos e vriste Amrin ky Ali


Një jetë do ta qaja vdekjen e tij...


Por ky njeri trim është


 e i pashembullt


Djali i një babai zotëri...





Duke i komentuar këto vargje, Abbas Mahmud el Akkadi thotë se fiset arabe nuk e shihnin si një çnderim kur njëri prej tyre vritej nga shpata e Aliut. Aliu ishte më fisniku nga armiqtë dhe ishte i pandalshëm.


Pas dështimit të rrethimit të Medines, të gjithë fiset ndërmjet Medines dhe Detit të Kuq në perëndim dhe ndërmjet Medines e Jemmames në lindje, nënshkruan marrëveshje paqeje me të Dërguarin.


Po këtë vit, gjegjësisht në vitin e pestë pas Hixhrit (627 të erës sonë), Haxhxhi (pelegrinazhi drejt Mekkes) u bë i detyrueshëm për të gjithë muslimanët që qëndronin mirë ekonomikisht dhe që gëzonin shëndet të mirë.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

26. Muslimanët dhe hebrenjtë


Në vitin 70 pas Krishtit, gjenerali romak Titusi, e mori Jerusalemin dhe i dha fund sundimit hebre në Palestinë. Pas pushtimit romak, shumë nga hebrenjtë u larguan nga toka e tyre dhe u shpërndanë në shtetet e tjera. Disa nga fiset hebreje e kaluan Shkretëtirën Siriane dhe u vendosën në Hixhaz të Gadishullit Arabik. Me kalimin e kohës, numri i tyre u rrit dhe ata formuan një komunitet të madh në Medine dhe në zonën ndërmjet Medines dhe Sirisë. Thuhet se edhe shumë arabë u konvertuan në judaizëm.


Në fillim të shekullit të shtatë, kishte tre fise hebreje që jetonin në Medine (Jethrib). Ata ishin fiset Kajnuka, Nadhir dhe Kurajza. Që të tre fiset ishin të fuqishëm e të pasur dhe ishin më të civilizuar se arabët e kohës. Ndërkohë që arabët ishin të gjithë bujq, çifutët ishin flamurtarët e zejtarisë dhe tregtisë në Arabi dhe si të tillë, e kontrollonin jetën ekonomike të Medines. Dy fiset arabe, Aus dhe Khazraxh, ishin gjithmonë të zhytur në borxhe ndaj hebrenjve.


Krahas Medines, qendra të forta të hebrenjve në Hixhaz, ishin edhe Hajberi, Fedeku dhe Vadi`ul Kuraja. Këto ishin tokat më pjellore në Arabi dhe kultivuesit e tyre hebrenj ishin bujqit më të mirë në vend.


Shpërngulja e Muhammedit nga Mekkeja në Jethrib (Medine), për herë të parë e solli atë në kontakt me hebrenjtë. Në fillim, ata ishin mjaft miqësorë ndaj tij. Ai ua fali atyre të famshmen "Kushtetutë të Medines" dhe ata e njohën atë si sundues të qytetit të tyre dhe pranuan t`u bindeshin vendimeve të tija gjatë mosmarrëveshjeve. Përveç kësaj, ata u pajtuan që ta mbronin qytetin në rast të ndonjë sulmi të jashtëm armik.


Për fat të keq, kjo miqësi nuk zgjati shumë. Shumë shpejt u bë e qartë se miqësia e hebrenjëve me Muhammedin ishte tejet e rezervuar. Për të mirën e tyre, ata do të duhej që t`i bindeshin marrëveshjes dhe t`i mbeteshin besnikë asaj. Por ata nuk vepruan kështu. Arsyet e këtij ndryshimi në sjelljen e tyre, mes tjerash, janë:



	Kur Muhammedi arriti në Medine, ai e reformoi jetën e arabëve ose të të gjithë atyre që u bënë muslimanë. Ai i mësoi që të ishin të matur dhe mesatarë në gjithçka dhe ua mësoi vlerën e disiplinës dhe rendit. Ata e lanë alkoolin dhe bixhozin, dy gjëra që kishin qenë burimi i shkatërrimit të tyre në të kaluarën, dhe me këtë, pushuan së marri borxhe me nivele të larta interesi nga hebrenjtë. Kur arabët pushuan së marri borxhe dhe së paguari fajde për to, një burim i rëndësishëm të ardhurash u shterr për hebrenjtë. Ata po vërenin se kontrolli i tyre mbi jetën ekonomike të Medines po dobësohej dalngadalë.

	Hebrenjtë vërejtën se Islami ishte një armik i sistemit të eksploatimit dhe kapitalizmit. Ata filluan ta konsideronin Islamin si një kërcënim për interesat e tyre ekonomike.

	Priftërinjtë e hebrenjve e urrenin Muhammedin po aq sa e urrenin edhe fajdexhinjtë e tyre. Ai u kishte treguar hebrenjve se si priftërinjtë e tyre i ndiqnin disa interpretime të devijuara të librave dhe si i ndryshonin shkrimet hyjnore. Nga ana e tyre, priftërinjtë bënin çmos për të dëshmuar se Muhammedi nuk i njihte shkrimet e tyre të shenjta dhe përpiqeshin gjithë kohës për t`i demonstruar "gabimet" e Kur`anit.



Hebrenjtë besonin se do të ishin të sigurt derisa dy fiset arabe të Medines, Aus dhe Khazraxh, të ishin në luftë me njëri-tjetrin. Paqja mes tyre do të ishte një kërcënim për mbijetesën e tyre në Arabi. Për këtë arsye, ata gjithnjë përpiqeshin për të krijuar probleme mes dy fiseve.


Nga tri fiset hebreje në Medine, fisi Kajnuka dhe Nadir ishin dëbuar pas betejës së Bedrit dhe të Uhudit, respektivisht, duke lënë pas gjithçka që kishin dhe duke u vendosur në Hajber.


Fisi i tretë dhe i fundit i hebrenjve në Medine ishte fisi Kurajza. Sipas "Kushtetutës së Medines", ata ishin të obliguar që të mernin pjesë në mbrojtjen e qytetit gjatë rrethimit të vitit 627. Ata jo vetëm që nuk dhanë kurrfarë kontributi për mbrojtjen e qyteti, por edhe bashkëpunuan me armikun për të mundësuar një disfatë të muslimanëve. Madje disa hebrenj, e sulmuan një shtëpi që ishte përplot gra dhe fëmijë muslimanë, të cilët ishin strehuar në atë zonë. Sikur Amr ibn Abd Vuddi ta thyente rezistencën muslimanë, hebrenjtë do t`i sulmonin muslimanët nga pas. Të mbetur mes mekkasve dhe hebrenjve, muslimanët do të ishin shkatërruar. Vetëm zgjuarësia e Muhammedit dhe guximi i Aliut parandaluan një katastrofë të tillë.


R.V.C. Bodley


Në fillim, hebrenjtë nuk donin ta dëgjonin sugjerimin e Ebu Sufjanit (që t`i sulmonin nga pas muslimanët) por pas një kohe u pajtuan t`i tradhëtonin muslimanët kur të kishin mundësi për një gjë të tillë. ("I Dërguari, jeta e Muhammedit")


Sjellja e hebrenjve gjatë rrethimit të Medines ishte një krim akt tradhëtie kundër Shtetit. Andaj, kur ushtria e aleatëve u shpërnda dhe Medineja i shpëtoi rrezikut, muslimanët u kthyen kundër tyre.


Hebrenjtë u ngujuan në kështjellat e tyre por muslimanët i rrethuan. Pas disa ditësh, ata i kërkuan Profetit që ta hiqte rrethimin dhe u pajtuan që këtë mosmarrëveshje t`ia linin arbitrazhit të një pale të tretë.


Profeti u lejoi atyre ta zgjidhnin arbitrin e tyre dhe ata bënë një gabim, që do t`u kushtonte shumë. Ata do të duhej ta zgjidhnin si arbitër Muhammedin, mishërimin e mëshirës. Sikur të vepronin kështu, ai do t`u lejonte të largoheshin nga Medineja bashkë me pasuritë dhe kafshët e tyre dhe incidenti do të mbyllej me kaq.


Por ata nuk e zgjodhën Muhammedin dhe në vend të tij, vendosën që arbitri mes tyre të ishte Sa`ad ibn Muadhi, prijësi i ish-aleatëve të tyre, fisit Aus. Sa`adi ishte një njeri i pamëshirshëm,  qoftë kur bëhej fjalë për jetën e tij, qoftë për jetën e të tjerëve.


Ai ishte plagosur rëndë në betejën e Hendekut dhe vdiq pak kohë pasi e gjykoi këtë çështje. Sipas tij, tradhëtia ishte një krim i pafalshëm. Ai përmendi pjesë nga Libri i Shenjtë i hebrenjve dhe i dënoi me vdekje të gjithë burrat dhe me skllavëri, të gjitha gratë dhe fëmijët e tyre. Dënimi i tij u ekzekutua menjëherë.


Hebrenjtë e fisit Kurajza u ekzekutuan në pranverën e vitit 627 të erës sonë. Pas kësaj, hebrenjtë pushuan së qeni një forcë aktive në jetën sociale, ekonomike dhe politike të Medines.


27. Marrëveshja e Hudejbijes


Sipas traditës islame, Qabeja në Mekke ishte ndërtuar nga Profeti Ibrahim dhe i biri Ismaili. Ata e shenjtëruan këtë vend si qendra shpirtërore e botës monoteiste. Qabeja ishte kthyer tashmë në kiblen e muslimanëve, që do të thoshte se ata duhej të ktheheshin drejt saj në lutjet e tyre. Por rojet e Qabes ishin akoma idhujtarët mekkas, të cilët e përdornin këtë tempull si një panteon të 360 perëndive të tyre pagane.


Sipas traditave të lashta arabe, gjithkush mund ta vizitonte lirisht Qaben, derisa ishte i paarmatosur. Përveç kësaj, çdo lloj luftimi ishte i ndaluar në katër muajt e shenjtë, njëri ndër të cilët ishte Dhilkada, muaji i njëmbëdhjetë i kalendarit.


Muslimanët kishin kohë pa e parë vendin, që për ta, ishte "Shtëpia e Zotit". Andaj, në muajin e njëmbëdhjetë të vitit të gjashtë pas Shpërnguljes, Profeti shpalli se do të shkonte i paarmatosur në vizitë të Mekkes, për të bërë Umre (pelegrinazhi i vogël) bashkë me ndjekësit e tij. Me këtë qëllim, ai u nis nga Medineja në fund të shkurtit të vitit 628 të erës sonë, bashkë me 1400 ndjekës të tij. Ata kishin marrë deve dhe kafshë të tjerë për kurban por nuk kishin ndonjë pajisje luftarake përveç shpatave të tyre.


Kur ky karavan pelegrinësh arriti në rrethinat e Mekkes, Profetit i erdhi fjalë se idhujtarët nuk do t`i lejonin të hynte në qytet dhe se, nëse duhej, do ta përdornin forcën për ta penguar nga një gjë e tillë. Kjo gjë shkaktoi një zemërim të madh në mesin e muslimanëve. Karavani ndaloi pranë një pusi të quajtur Hudajbija, në veri të Mekkes. Profeti u dërgoi një porosi kurejshitëve, në të cilën thoshte se kishin ndërmend vetëm të rrotulloheshin shtatë herë rreth Qabes, t`i bënin kurban kafshët e tyre dhe të ktheheshin në Medine menjëherë. Kurejshi nuk u pajtua. Shumë porosi të tjera u dërguan por ata nuk lejuan kurrsesi që muslimanët të futeshin në Mekke.


Më në fund, Profeti i kërkoi Umar ibn el-Hattabit që të shkonte në Mekke dhe t`u shpjegonte idhujtarëve se ç`ishte qëllimi i vizitës së muslimanëve dhe t`i siguronte se ata nuk kishin për qëllim të luftonin kundër dikujt. Përveç kësaj, i kërkoi që t`u betohej se pas riteve të Umres, ata menjëherë do të ktheheshin drejt Medines.


Por Umari e refuzoi kërkesën e Profetit, duke thënë se nuk kishte në Mekke askënd, që do të mund ta mbronte. Ai sugjeroi që Profeti ta dërgonte Osman bin Affanin sepse idhujtarët nuk do t`i bënin ndonjë dëm atij.


Sir William Muir


Lajmëtari i parë nga kampi musliman, që shkoi në Mekke, ishte një konvertit nga fisi Khoza, të cilin mekkasit e keqtrajtuan, ia morën devenë e Profetit, me të cilën kishte ardhur dhe madje u kërcënuan se do ta vrisnin. Por atmosfera ishte disi më paqësore tani dhe Muhammedi i kërkoi Umarit që të shkonte si emisar i tij në Mekke. Umari u arsyetua se Kurejshi kishte një urrejtje personale kundër tij dhe se për më tepër, ai nuk kishte ndonjë të afërt me ndikim, i cili do të mund ta mbronte nga sulmet e tyre. Ai i sugjeroi Profetit që ta dërgonte Osmanin.("Jeta e Muhammedit", 1877)


S.Margoliouth


U vendos që të dërgohej një emisar në Mekke, por fakti se shumë prej muslimanëve i kishin përlyer duart e tyre me gjakun e mekkasve, bënte që shumë prej tyre të rrinin anash, për të mos e rrezikuar jetën e tyre. Madje edhe Umari, zakonisht aq entuziast për ta përdorur shpatën e tij, nuk guxoi. Më në fund, dhëndri i Profetit, Osman bin Affani, i cili s`kishte marrë pjesë në Bedër, që të mund të qëndronte pranë gruas së tij të sëmurë, u dërgua në Mekke. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", 1931)


Është vërtetë e çuditshme që Umari nuk kishte dëshirë ta rrezikonte jetën për të shkuar në Mekke. Për të nuk kishte ndonjë rrezik të madh sepse ai nuk ishte nga ato muslimanë, që ishin "të përlyer me gjakun e mekkasve". Ngase Umari nuk kishte vrarë ndonjë mekkas, ai do të ishte njeriu i preferuar për idhujtarët. Andaj, mosbindja e tij ndaj urdhrit të të Dërguarit është krejt e pakuptueshme.


Umari nuk pranoi të shkonte në Mekke por e zgjidhi problemin duke sugjeruar një zëvendës për veten e tij. Për këtë arsye, Osman bin Affani u dërgua në vend të tij, që të bënte negociata me mekkasit. Njësoj si Umari, edhe Osmani s`i kishte përlyer duart e tija me gjakun e paganëve.


Idhujtarët e pritën mirë Osmanin dhe i thanë se ai mund të bënte Umre rreth Qabes. Ai u tha se jo vetëm ai por edhe Profeti dhe muslimanët e tjerë duhet të hynin në qytet. Kjo ishte e papranueshme për mekkasit dhe ata e arrestuan. Madje u përhapën fjalë se ai ishte vrarë.


Kur thashethemet mbi vrasjen e Osmanit erdhën deri tek Profeti, ai e interpretoi veprimin e Kurejshit si një ultimatum dhe u kërkoi muslimanëve që sërish t`i betoheshin se do t`i mbeteshin besnikë. Të gjithë iu betuan të Dërguarit të Zotit se do t`i bindeshin, pa marrë parasysh se si do të zhvilloheshin ngjarjet në vijim.


Ky betim i tyre njihet si "Betimi i Ridvanit" ose "Besëlidhja e besnikërisë" dhe të gjithë muslimanët që u betuan në këtë rast, njihen si "shokët e pemës", sepse Profeti qëndronte nën një pemë, teksa ata kalonin para tij njëri pas tjetrit dhe ia shprehnin atij besnikërinë. Numri i tyre është 1400.


Besëlidhja e muslimanëve që t`i sfidonin ngjarjet e mundshme që do të vinin, i esëlluan mekkasit dhe ata kuptuan se kokëfortësia e tyre, mund të shkaktonte gjakderdhje të panevojshme. Më vonë u kuptua se Osmani nuk ishte vrarë dhe se vetëm ishte burgosur. Ata e liruan Osmanin, për të demonstruar se e kishin ndryshuar qëndrimin e tyre. Një reflektim i këtij ndryshimi në qëndrimin e tyre, ishte dërgimi i njëfarë Suhajl bin Amri tek muslimanët, për të nënshkruar një marrëveshje me Profetin e Islamit. Suhejli njihej si një negociator i aftë dhe fleksibël.


Ai arriti në Hudejbije dhe menjëherë filluan bisedimet me Muhammedin, të Dërguarin e Zotit. Pas diskutimesh të gjata, të dyja palët u pajtuan për një marrëveshje, nenet më të rëndësishme të të cilës ishin:



	Muhammedi dhe ndjekësit e tij do të ktheheshin në Medine atë vit, pa bërë Umre.

	Do të kishte paqe mes muslimanëve dhe Kurejshit për një kohë prej dhjetë vitesh, duke filluar nga data e nënshkrimit të kësaj marrëveshjeje.

	Nëse ndonjë mekkas e pranonte Islamin dhe strehohej tek muslimanët, në Medine, ata ishin të obliguar ta kthenin në Mekke. Por sikur ndonjë musliman, të largohej nga Medineja dhe të strehohej në Mekke, mekkasit nuk do të ishin të detyruar ta rikthejnë.

	Të gjithë fiset e Arabisë do të ishin të lirë për të bërë marrëveshje me muslimanët ose me Kurejshin.

	Muslimanët do të mund ta vizitonin Mekken një vit më vonë dhe t`i kryenin ritet e pelegrinazhit, duke mos qëndruar në qytet më tepër se tri ditë. Arma e vetme që do të mund ta mbanin me vete do të ishte shpata e tyre, e vendosur në mill.



Kjo marrëveshje njihet si "Marrëveshja e Hudejbijes" dhe është dokumenti më i rëndësishëm politik në historinë e Islamit. Personi që u zgjodh për t`i shkruar nenet e kësaj marrëveshjeje ishte Ali ibn Ebu Talibi.


Kur po përpilohej marrëveshja, ngjau diçka, që hedh dritë mbi karakteret e disa prej protagonistëve, që morrën pjesë në përpilimin e saj. Duke i diktuar Aliut, Profeti tha:


"Shkruaj: Në emër të Zotit, Mëshiruesit, Bamirësit!" Suhejli, i cili ishte i dërguari i mekkasve, nuk e pranoi këtë dhe kërkoi që të shkruhej "Me emrin tënd, O Zot"


Profeti u pajtua me kërkesën e tij. Pastaj Profeti i kërkoi Aliut që të shkruante:


"Kjo është një marrëveshje paqeje mes Muhammedit, të Dërguarit të Zotit dhe Kurejshit..." Suhejli kundërshtoi përsëri dhe tha: "Sikur ne të të njihnim si të dërguar të Zotit, përse të luftonim me ty? Andaj mos i shkruaj fjalët "i Dërguari i Zotit" dhe në vend të tyre shkruaje emrin tënd dhe emrin e babait tënd!"


Profeti u pajtua edhe me këtë kërkesë të tij por Aliu i kishte shkruar tashmë fjalët "Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit" dhe nuk pranonte t`i fshinte. Ai i tha mësuesit të tij: "Kjo pozitë të është falur nga vetë Zoti dhe unë kurrë nuk kam për t`i fshirë këto fjalë me dorën time". Pas kësaj, Profeti e morri lapsin në dorë dhe e shlyu pjesën, që ishte e papranueshme për idhujtarët.


Marrëveshja e Hudejbijes u nënshkrua në dy kopje, nga një për secilën palë.


R.V.C. Bodley


Origjinali i marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes mbeti tek Muhammedi kurse një kopje e saj iu dha Suhejlit, për t`u ruajtur në arkivat mekkase. ("I Dërguari, jeta e Muhammedit", 1946)


Në Mekke, prijësit e Kurejshit e festonin marrëveshjen e Hudejbijes si një triumf të diplomacisë së tyre. Ata ishin të bindur se Muhammedin e kishin mundur në rrafshin taktik dhe se kjo marrëveshje, ndonse nuk ishte një deklaratë e hapur, ishte një parashenjë e dorëzimit të tij. Kurejshi po kënaqej me atë, që mendonte se ishte një dorëzim i armikut. Por ngjarjet në vijim do t`i bindnin se ky mendim i tyre ishte i gabuar. Jo vetëm që nuk ishte një dorëzim, por marrëveshja e Hudejbijes ishte njëri nga triumfet më të mëdhenj të Islamit.


Megjithatë, në mesin e ndjekësve të Profetit, marrëveshja e Hudejbijes krijoi disa reagime të ashpra "alergjike". Është interesante se njësoj si paganët e Mekkes, edhe disa në kampin musliman, e barazonin atë me "dorëzimin". Atyre u printe Umar ibn el-Hattabit. Ai ishte i mendimit se kushtet e kësaj marrëveshjeje ishin "çnderuese". Ai ishte aq i shqetësuar sa iu drejtua Ebu Bekrit për të gjetur përgjigje për pyetjet e tija. Mes tyre u zhvillua dialogu në vijim:


Umari: A është ai (Muhammedi) i Dërguari i Zotit ose jo?



Ebu Bekri: Po, ai është i Dërguari i Zotit.

Umari: A jemi ne muslimanë ose jo?

Ebu Bekri: Po, jemi muslimanë.

Umari: Nëse jemi, atëherë përse u dorëzohemi paganëve në punët e fesë sonë?

Ebu Bekri: Ai është i Dërguari i Zotit dhe ti s`ke pse përzihesh në këtë punë.



Por zemërimi i Umarit vetëm sa u rrit më tepër pas qortimit të Ebu Bekrit dhe ai shkoi drejt e tek Profeti. Vetë Umari rrëfen: Shkova në prani të Profetit dhe e pyeta: "A nuk je ti i Dërguari i Zotit?" Ai u përgjigj: "Jam." Unë e pyeta prapë: "A jemi ne muslimanët në rrugë të drejtë dhe politeistët në rrugë të gabuar?" Profeti ma ktheu: "Po, ashtu është" Umari vazhdoi: "Atëherë përse tregohemi kaq të dobët para tyre? Në fund të fundit ne kemi një ushtri. Përse të bëjmë paqe me ta?" Profeti u përgjigj: "Unë jam i Dërguari i Zotit dhe e bëj atë që ma urdhëron Ai."


Por me sa duket, Umari nuk ishte i kënaqur as me përgjigjet e Profetit. Marrëveshja e Hudejbijes kishte krijuar në kokën e tij një dyshim të thellë dhe ai thotë: "Unë vazhdova t`i parashtroja pyetje Profetit për nenet e kësaj marrëveshjeje dhe kurrë nuk mbaj mend t`i kem folur në atë mënyrë."


Sir John Glubb


Shumë prej muslimanëve ishin të dëshpëruar nga rezultati i Hudejbijes, sepse kishin pritur një hyrje triumfuese në Mekke. Umar ibn el-Hattabi, si zakonisht, e shprehi indinjatën e tij. "A nuk është ai i Dërguari i Zotit, a nuk jemi ne muslimanë dhe ata idhujtarë?" iu drejtua i zemëruar Ebu Bekrit të qetë dhe besnik. "Përse të mos luftojmë, përse të bëjmë marrëveshje?" ("Pushtimet e mëdha arabe")


Tor Andre


Umari u kthye i shqetësuar drejt Ebu Bekrit dhe prijësve të tjerë rreth Profetit, për të parë në do të pranonin një çnderim të tillë. Kohë më pas, ai do të thoshte se kurrë s`kishte patur aq shumë dyshim për sinqeritetin e Muhammedit sa atë ditë dhe se, sikur të gjente së paku njëqind vetë të të njejtit  mendim, do të ishte ndarë nga mesi i muslimanëve. ("Muhammedi-Njeriu dhe besimi i Tij")


Maxime Rodinson


Umari dhe disa të tjerë ishin kundër idesë së një marrëveshjeje me paganët. Kalifi i ardhshëm i muslimanëve erdhi ta qortonte Profetin. Ai më vonë tha se sikur të kishte njëqind vetë pranë vetes, do të ishte ndarë nga muslimanët. Por Muhammedi ishte i palëkundur. ("Muhammedi")


R.V.C. Bodley


Shumë nga pelegrinët, dhe në veçanti Umari, ishin të dëshpëruar që Profeti ishte treguar kaq tolerues ndaj kurejshitëve, gati në të gjitha pikat e marrëveshjes. Atyre u dukej e pabesueshme të pengoheshin nga qëllimi i tyre, pasi ta kishin bërë gjithë këtë rrugë, me një prijës që nuk kishte frikë të përballej me një armik, prej të cilit kishte humbur. Ishte akoma më e pabesueshme që ky prijës (Muhammedi) të çnderohej para emisarëve mekkas, duke mos iu drejtuar Zotit të tij, siç duhej dhe duke mos e përdorur titullin e tij të Profetit, vetëm sepse një idhujtar kishte kërkuar diçka të tillë. Umari shkoi aq larg sa të pyeste: "A je ti vërtet i Dërguari i Zotit?" Umari shkoi për të parë se ç`mendonin muslimanët e tjerë. Pa se shumë prej tyre ishin të një mendimi me të. Për herë të parë, që nga fillimi i Islamit, shenja të një revolti po shfaqeshin. ("I Dërguari-jeta e Muhammedit")


Më vonë, Umari do të thoshte se që nga koha kur e kishte pranuar Islamin, kurrë s`kishte dyshuar në sinqeritetin e Muhammedit, aq sa në ditën e marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes.


Kjo do të thotë se, kohë pas kohe, Umari kaplohej nga dyshimi për sinqeritetin e Profetit dhe të misionit të tij profetik. Ai me siguri i shtypi këto ndjenja kurdo që të shfaqeshin por në çështjen vendimtare të marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes, dyshimi i tij kronik ishte shfaqur me një forcë aq të madhe, sa ai nuk e shypte dot. I prirë nga dyshimet e tija, ai kishte ndërmend të ndahej nga vëllazëria islame por nuk gjeti në kampin musliman, një numër të mjaftueshëm njerëzish që ishin të gatshëm ta përkrahnin këtë sipërmarrje të tij.


Intepretimi tradicional sunnit ka qenë se rebelimi dhe vrazhdësia e Umarit ndaj të Dërguarit të Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi familjen e tij) buronte nga dashuria e tij e thellë për Islamin. Sipas tyre, ai e donte Islamin aq shumë sa për një çast u "kaplua" dhe u mund nga emocionet. Vetëm pak më herët, ai e kishte refuzuar urdhrin e Profetit për të çuar një porosi në Mekke. Me shumë gjasa, edhe ky refuzim buronte nga dashuria e njejtë.


Ata njerëz që insistojnë se kjo sjellje e tij teatrale buronte nga dashuria e tij për Islamin, në të vërtetë, thonë se ai e donte Islamin më shumë se ç`e donte vetë Profeti i Islamit. Përveç kësaj, me sjelljen e tij, ai linte të kuptohej se i Dërguari i Zotit po gabonte që përpiqej të bënte paqe me Kurejshin dhe se ishte detyra e atij, ta "korigjonte" Muhammedin.


Vetëm një ditë më parë, Umari ishte betuar t`i bindej të Dërguarit të Zotit, në të mirë e në të keqe, në luftë e në paqe. Mbase ishte kjo arsyeja që e shtyu të bëhej "më rojalist se vetë mbreti".


Është një rastësi e çuditshme fakti se edhe Kurejshi në Mekke, edhe Umari me përkrahësit e tij në kampin musliman, në marrëveshjen e Hudejbijes shihnin të njejtën gjë, gjegjësisht "dorëzimin" e muslimanëve. Por nëse kërcënimet e Umarit atë ditë, sollën një lloj "pajtimi" mes tij dhe Kurejshit, lexuesi mund lehtësisht ta kuptojë rolin e tij në këtë ndodhi, duke gjykuar sipas ngjarjeve që ndodhën para dhe pas kësaj marrëveshjeje. Duke shkruar për marrëveshjen e Hudejbijes,


Gjeneral Lt. Sir John Glubb, në librin e tij "Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit", thotë:


Shqetësimi i madh i përjetuar nga muslimanët në Hudejbije, mund të kuptohet nga gjurmët që ky rast ka lënë në memorjen e tyre. Edhe shumë vite më pas, kur ushtritë muslimane kishin ndërtuar një perandori të madhe, kurdoherë që ushtarët veteranë të flisnin për ditët e kaluara, me respektin më të madh përmendeshin ata burra që luftuan në Bedër dhe ata që u betuan në rastin e Hudejbijes. Këto dy raste ishin ngjarjet më të tensionuara në historinë e zhvillimit të Islamit. ("Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit")


Nuk ka një tjetër njeri në mesin e ndjekësve të Profetit, që ka vepruar aq lavdishëm edhe në Bedër edhe në Hudejbijes (dhe në të vërtetë, në të gjitha çastet kritike të Islamit), sa Ali ibn Ebu Talibi. Në të kaluarën ai ishte treguar si më i aftë në fushëbetejë. Por në Hudejbije, të gjithë e panë se ai ishte i pari edhe në paqe. Shumë herë në beteja, ai kishte dëshmuar se kishte një besim të palëkundur tek Muhammedi dhe tek misionin e tij. Kësaj rradhe, në Hudejbije, edhe njëherë demonstronte se nuk kishte asgjë që do të mund ta vinte në dyshim besimin që kishte tek mësuesi i tij.


Pas largimit të emisarëve mekkas, Profeti u urdhëroi ndjekësve të tij ta rruanin kokën dhe t`i bënin kurban kafshët që i kishin sjellë, si pjesë e riteve të Umres. Ai u befasua kur pa se shumë prej tyre nuk donin t`u bindeshin urdhrave të tij.


Umari ishte rebeluar hapur kundër të Dërguarit të Zotit dhe me shembullin e tij, u kishte dhënë kurajo edhe bashkëmendimtarëve të vet që ta bënin të njejtën. I Dërguari u kthye në çadrën e tij dhe i tregoi të shoqes për këtë gjë. Ajo i tha se sikur ai t`i shpërfillte dhe t`i kryente vetë këto rite, ata do ta ndiqnin domosdo.


S.Margoliouth


Muslimanët qëndruan të heshtur kur ai (Profeti) u kërkoi ta rruanin kokën dhe t`i prisnin kurbanet e tyre. Më në fund (pas këshillës të të shoqes, Umm Seleme), ai vetë i bëri këto gjëra dhe ndjekësit e tij e bënë të njejtën.("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit")


Me të kryer këtë detyrë, Muhammedi u nis drejt Medines bashkë me pelegrinët. Ai ishte akoma shtatë ditë rrugë larg Medines kur iu shpall vargu në vijim:



Ne vërtet të kemi falur një fitore të qartë...Kur`an (48:1)



Historiani egjiptas, Emin Davidar, në librin e tij "Imazhe nga jeta e Profetit" (Kairo, 1968; fq.465), shkruan se kur i Dërguari i Zotit e recitoi këtë shpallje më të fundit të quajtur "Fitorja", Umar ibn el-Hattabi erdhi për ta takuar dhe e pyeti: "A kjo është ajo që ti e quan një fitore të qartë?" "Po", ia ktheu i Dërguari i Zotit. "betohem në Atë, në duart e të cilit është jeta ime, se kjo është një Fitore e Qartë."


Marrëveshja e Hudejbijes ishte vërtet një "fitore e qartë", siç do të tregonte edhe zhvillimi i mëtejshëm i ngjarjeve, edhe përkundër faktit se shumë prej muslimanëve ishin të rezervuar ndaj kësaj të vërtete.


Muhammedi ishte i Dërguari i Paqes. Sikur të dorëzohej para insistimeve të "shovinistëve" të grupit të tij për të përdorur forcë, i gjithë misioni i tij do të njollosej dhe gjeneratat në vijim do të mund ta kritikonin për dëshirën e tij të madhe për dhunë. Ai u rezistoi shtypjeve të tyre për t`iu drejtuar gjykimit të armëve dhe në vend të kësaj, iu drejtua arbitrazhit të paqes, me çfarë arriti rezultate, që s`mund të arriheshin dot me triumfe ushtarake.


Marrëveshja e Hudejbijes ishte produkti i një gjenialiteti politik dhe shtetformues të nivelit më të lartë. Kjo marrëveshje i solli përparësi të mëdha Islamit. Mes tyre:






1.	Kurejshi e njohu Muhammedin si një kundërshtar të barabartë. Deri atëherë, ata e konsideronin atë si një rebel dhe si një të arratisur nga hakmarrjet.

2.	Me të nënshkruar marrëveshjen, Kurejshi me automatizëm e njohu shtetin e sapolindur islam të Medines.

3.	Ata muslimanë që ishin akoma në Mekke, e fshihnin besimin e tyre nga frika e persekutimit. Pas marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes, ata filluan ta praktikonin hapur Islamin.

4.	Deri në vitin e gjashtë pas Hixhrit, i Dërguari kishte qenë vazhdimisht në luftë me arabët paganë dhe me hebrenjtë, të cilët nuk kishin patur mundësi ta shihnin Islamin në veprim e sipër. Pas kësaj marrëveshjeje, ata do të mund ta vëzhgonin dhe ta vlerësonin me kujdes Islamin. Kjo mundësi solli në konvertimin e shumë prej tyre dhe Islami filloi të rritej me të madhe. Marrëveshje e Hudejbijes ia hapu rrugën këtij procesi të islamizimit.

5.	Shumë fise arabe, ndonse akoma pagane, kishin dëshirë të vendosnin marrëdhënie dypalëshe me muslimanët por i trembeshin reagimit të Kurejshit. Tani ata ishin të lirë të bënin aleancë me muslimanët.

6.	Marrëveshja e Hudejbijes është përgjigja më e saktë kundër kritikave të atyre që pretendojnë se Islami është përhapur me shpatë. Nuk ka një dëshmi më të mirë se kjo marrëveshje, si tregues i politikës së Muhammedit dhe i dëshirës së tij për paqe. Arabët paganë ishin ndikuar shumë nga propaganda kurejshe se Muhammedi dëshironte luftë. Tani me sytë e tyre mund të shihnin se Muhammedi, ndonse kishte një ushtri me vete dhe ndonse dy herë e kishte mundur Kurejshin, u tërhoq drejt Medines, me një marrëveshje ku kishte bërë lëshime të shumta.






Marrëveshja e Hudejbijes gjithashtu e tregon urrejtjen e Kur`anit ndaj luftës. Para marrëveshjes, muslimanët kishin fituar dy herë në betejën e Bedrit dhe të Aleatëve (Hendekut). Sikur të ishin mundur në njërën prej tyre, Islami do të ishte zhdukur përgjithmonë nga faqja e dheut. Fitorja e siguruar në të këto beteja, e siguroi mbijetesën fizike të Islamit. Por edhe përkundër kësaj, Kur`ani asnjërën nuk e quajti një "fitore të qartë". Në këndvështrimin kuranor, në mesin e të gjitha ekspeditave të Muhammedit, vetëm marrëveshja e Hudejbijes ishte një "fitore e qartë".


Marrëveshja e Hudejbijes ishte preludi i triumfit islam kundër forcave të paganizmit, politeizmi, idhujtarës, injorancës, padrejtësisë dhe eksploatimit. Umar ibn el-Hattabi ishte zemëruar pikërisht me nenin e tretë të marrëveshjes (në lidhje me kthimin e mekkasve që arratiseshin drejt Medines, ndërkohë që mekkasit nuk ishin të detyruar t`i kthenin të arratisurit nga Medineja drejt Mekkes) sepse ajo nuk ishte reciproke. Por ishte pikërisht kjo pjesë e cila me automatizëm e vendosi Kurejshin në pozitë mbrojtjeje dhe ata shumë shpejt iu lutën Muhammedit që ta hiqte këtë nen nga marrëveshja.


Tetëmbëdhjetë muaj pas nënshkrimit të marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes, i Dërguari i Zotit, Muhammedi, hyri në Mekke si çlirues, i shoqëruar nga dhjetëmijë besimtarë. Çlirimi i Mekkes ishte një rezultat i drejpërdrejtë i Marrëveshjes. Është pikërisht për këtë arsye që shumë historianë, me plotë të drejtë e kanë përmendur marrëveshjen e Hudejbijes si treguesin më të rëndësishëm të gjenialitetit politik të Muhammedit.


Marmaduke Pickthall


Mes muslimanëve, kishte mospajtime në lidhje me nenet e marrëveshjes dhe ata e pyesnin njëri-tjetrin: "Ku është fitorje që na u premtua?" Pikërisht gjatë kthimit nga Hudejbijeja, u shpall kapitulli i titulluar "Fitorja". Shumë shpejt u pa, se kjo marrëveshje paqeje ishte në të vërtetë, fitorja më e madhe e muslimanëve.Lufta kishte qenë një pengesë mes tyre dhe idhujtarëve por tani të dyja palët mund të flisnin dhe të takoheshin lirisht, gjë që do të mundësonte një përhapje më të shpejtë të kësaj feje të re. Në dy vitet që kaluan nga marrëveshje e Hudejbijes deri në rrënien e Mekkes, numri i të konvertuarve ishte më i madh se numri i të gjithë të konvertuarve deri atëherë. Profeti udhëtoi në Hudejbije me 1400 vetë. Dy vite më vonë, kur mekkaset e prishën marrëveshjen, ai marshoi kundër tyre me një ushtri që numëronte 10,000 ushtarë. ("Hyrja e përkthimit të Kur`anit, 1975")  





Dy principe të rëndësishme të Islamit mund të shihen në shembullin e marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes:



1.	Lufta duhet të shmanget me çdo kusht, derisa të mos bëhet e pashmangshme. Zgjidhja e të gjitha problemeve duhet të gjendet në mënyrë paqësore, duke i patur parasysh principet e Islamit. Paganët dhe shumë muslimanë mendonin se i Dërguari i Zotit i kishte dhënë emisarit mekkas, Suhejlit, një përparësi të tepërt, që i lejoi atij t`i impononte kushtet e veta. Edhe përkundër kësaj, Profeti i pranoi të gjitha. Kuptohet, nuk kishte asnjë dhunim të principeve islame. Do të ishte e pamendueshme që Profeti të bënte kompromis kur të bëhej fjalë për principet e Islamit.

2.	Një i Dërguar i Zotit nuk është i detyruar t`i pranojë mendimet dhe dëshirat e ndjekësve të tij ose të njerëzve në përgjithësi. Një shumicë dërrmuese e ndjekësve të Muhammedit e kundërshtonin marrëveshjen e Hudejbijes. Por ai e shpërfilli kundërshtimin e tyre dhe e nënshkroi atë. Në të vërtetë, ai as që u konsultua me ndonjërin prej tyre. Nga fillimi e deri në fund, ai u udhëhoq, jo nga dëshirat e "njerëzve" ose të "shumicës" së tyre, por thjesht nga urdhrat e Zotit, të ruajtur në Librin e Tij dhe të theksuar në vargun në vijim: Pra vendos mes tyre sipas asaj që ka shpallur Zoti dhe mos i ndiq dëshirat e tyre vetjake, e mos u nda nga e vërteta që të ka ardhur! Kur`an (5:49)



28. Pushtimi i Hajberit


Hajberi ishte një qytezë, rreth 140 km në veri të Medines, në një luginë vollkanike, të pasur me burime, që dilnin nga shkëmbinj të bazaltit. Hajberi kishte një sistem të shkëlqyer ujitjeje dhe prodhonte hurma dhe drithëra.


Shumë para kohës së Profetit të Islamit, lugina e Hajberit dhe luginat e tjera në veri dhe në jug të saj, ishin kolonizuar nga hebrenjtë. Siç u shpreh edhe më sipër, këta hebrenj jo vetëm që ishin bujqit më të mirë në Arabi, por ishin edhe më të mirët në tregti dhe në zejtari. Përveç kësaj, ata kishin krijuar tashmë një monopol në zejen e armatimeve.


Në kohën e Profetit, armatimet më të mira ishin në Hajber. Edhe ata hebrenj, që u dëbuan nga Medineja dhe u vendosën në Hajber, ishin të famshëm për mjeshtërinë e tyre si farkëtarë.


Betty Kelen


Fisi Kajnuka u dëbua nga Medineja. Ata ishin kryesisht farkëtarë, mjeshtër në krijimin e parzmoreve shkëlqimtare, të shpatave të lakuara dhe të helmetave të bukura, të cilat e bënin akoma më të lavdishme luftën e shkretëtirës. Ata bënin parzmore cilësore prej bronzi, me një helmetë të përshtatshme dhe me shpata të mprehta, që fishkëllonin në ajër kur t`i lëvizje. ("Muhammedi- i Dërguari i Zotit")


Edhe hebrenjtë e Hajberit dëgjuan për marrëveshjen e Hudejbijes dhe për kushtet e saj. Njësoj si Kurejshi në Mekke dhe si Umar ibn el-Hattabi në kampin musliman, që e kishin intepretuar këtë si një "dorëzim" të muslimanëve, edhe hebrenjtë e Hajberit e shihnin këtë si një shenjë të rënies në fuqi të shtetit të Medines. Duke u mbështetur në këtë teori të dobësimit të Medines, ata filluan ti nxisnin fiset mes Hajberit dhe Medines, për t`i sulmuar muslimanët. Njëri nga këto fise ishte fisi Ghatafan, që ishte aleat i hebrenjve të Hajberit.


Ata filluan të dërgonin ekspedita të befasishme në kullotat rreth Medines, njëra prej të cilave i takonte Profetit. Gjatë një sulmi të tillë, djali i Ebu Dherr Gifariut, ishte duke i kullotur devetë e Profetit. Ata e vranë atë, ia zunë rob të ëmën dhe i morën me vete devetë. Për fat të mirë, muslimanët arritën në kohë, për t`i kapur këta sulmues dhe për ta shpëtuar të shoqen e Ebu Dherr Gifariut.


Muhammedi vendosi t`u jepte fund këtyre provokimeve të pacipa. Sipas tij, nuk do të ishte punë e mençur, që të prisnin derisa hebrenjtë dhe të gjithë aleatët e tyre ta rrethonin Medinen. Andaj do të ishte më mirë që të parandalohej kjo gjë. Me këtë qëllim, ai u urdhëroi muslimanëve të mobilizoheshin dhe të marshonin drejt Hajberit.


Në shtator të vitit 628, Profeti u nis nga Medineja me 1600 ushtarë. Përveç tyre, edhe disa gra muslimane u nisën bashkë me ushtrinë për t`i ndihmuar të plagosurit dhe të sëmurët.


Hajberi kishte tetë kështjella. Më e forta dhe më e durueshmja prej tyre ishte kështjella el-Kamus. Mbrojtësi i kësaj kështjelle ishte një luftëtar i famshëm, i quajtur Merhab. Nën komandën e tij, ishin luftëtarët më të mirë të Hajberit, të cilët ishin ushtarët me armatimin më të mirë në gjithë Arabinë.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Ekspedita e Hajberit ishte njëra nga më të mrekullueshmet. Hebrenjtë që jetonin në Hajber ishin nga më të pasurit, më të fuqishmit dhe më të armatosurit në Arabi.("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Muslimanët i pushtuan lehtësisht të gjitha kështjellat e tyre, përveç el-Kamusit, që nuk pushtohej dot. Muhammedi e dërgoi fillimisht Ebu Bekrin dhe pastaj Umarin, me ushtarë të zgjedhur, për ta pushtuar këtë kështjellë. Që të dy u përpoqën dhe nuk ia dolën mbanë. Edhe disa të tjerë u përpoqën ta pushtonin kështjellën por dështuan. Këto dështime të njëpasnjëshme filluan ta shkatërronin moralin e ushtrisë.


Muhammedi e kuptoi se diçka dramatike duhet të bëhej menjëherë për ta ngritur moralin e muslimanëve. Pasi dështoi edhe një përpjekje tjetër për ta pushtuar kështjellën, ai vendosi dhe tha: "Nesër do t`ia jap flamurin e Islamit një njeriu që e do Zotin dhe të Dërguarin e Tij dhe të cilin Zoti dhe i Dërguari e duan. Ai është një njeri që e sulmon armikun dhe nuk ik dhe ai ka për ta pushtuar Hajberin."


Ndjekësit e Profetit e dinin se parashikimi i tij do të realizohej dhe se Hajberi do të pushtohej të nesërmen. Andaj secili prej tyre, u bë një kandidat për ta fituar nderin dhe lavdinë e pushtimit të kësaj kështjelle. Shumë prej tyre nuk fjetën dot gjithë natën me ambicjen e të qenit "i dashuri i Zotit dhe i të Dërguarit të tij" dhe për t`u bërë heroi që do ta pushtonte kështjellën e Hajberit.


Ditën tjetër, të gjithë shokët e Profetit u mblodhën para çadrës së tij. Secili ishte mbathur me rroba lufte dhe po garonte me të tjerët për të lënë përshtypje tek Profeti.


Profeti doli nga çadra dhe të gjithë filluan të shfaqnin shenja padurimi. Secili prej tyre përpiqej të binte në sy por Profeti as që e vërente ndonjërin prej tyre dhe parashtroi një pyetje të vetme: "Ku është Aliu?"


Në atë çast, Aliu ishte në çadrën e tij. E dinte se sikur të ishte vërtet "i dashuri i Zotit dhe i të Dërguarit", vetëm ai mund ta pushtonte kështjellën el-Kamus dhe askush tjetër. Profeti kërkoi ta sillnin Aliun.


Kur erdhi Aliu, Profeti në mënyrë solemne ia vendosi në duar flamurin e Islamit. Pastaj iu lut Zotit për të dhe u nda prej tij me një lamtumirë. Trimi i ri u nis drejt kështjellës më të fuqishme në Arabi, ku më të guximshmit e hebrenjve po e prisnin. Ai luftoi me të gjithë trimat e tyre, i mund të tërë dhe e ngriti flamurin e Islamit në kullën kryesore të kështjellës.


Kur ky pushtues u kthye në kampin e tij, i Dërguari i Zotit e priti me buzëqeshje, me puthje e përqafime dhe iu lut Zotit që ta shpërblente Luanin e Tij.


Ibn Is`hak


Burajda ibn Sufjan ibn Farva el-Eslemiu më ka përcjellur nga i ati, Sufjan ibn Amr ibn el-Akva, se i Dërguari ia dha Ebu Bekrit flamurin për ta pushtuar njërën prej kështjellave të Hajberit. Ai luftoi por u kthye i mundur dhe me humbje të mëdha. Të nesërmen e dërgoi Umarin dhe e njejta gjë ndodhi prapë. I Dërguari tha: "Nesër do t`ia jap flamurin në njeriu që e do Zotin dhe të Dërguarin e Tij. Zoti do ta pushtojë këtë kështjellë nëpërmjet tij. Ai nuk është njeri që ik. Të nesërmen, ia dha flamurin Aliut. ("Jeta e të Dërguarit të Zotit")


Edward Gibbon


Në verilindje të Medines, qyteti i lashtë dhe i pasur i Hajberit ishte qendra e fuqisë hebreje në Arabi. Kjo zonë, që ishte një tokë pjellore në mes të shkretëtirës, ishte përplot me të mbjellura dhe me bagëti dhe mbrohej nga tetë kështjella, disa prej të cilave ishin thuase të papushtueshme. Forcat e Muhammedit përbëheshin nga 200 kalorës dhe 1400 këmbësorë. Pas tetë rrethimesh të vështira ata ishin kapluar nga lodhja dhe nga uria. Edhe prijësit më të guximshëm kishin filluar të binin në dëshpërim. I Dërguari e ringjalli besimin dhe guximin e tyre me shembullin e Aliut, të cilit ia fali titullin "Luan i Zotit". Mbase mund ta besojmë pretendimin se një luftëtar gjigant nga hebrenjtë u shtri përtoke nga shpata e tij por e kemi paksa të vështirë ta besojmë romancën, e cila e prezanton Aliun duke e këputur nga vendi portën e kështjellës dhe duke e mbajtur në dorën e majtë si mburojë. ("Rënia dhe shkatërrimi i Perandorisë Romake")


Washington Irving


Qyteti i Hajberit ishte i mbrojtur mirë nga bastionet e tij dhe nga kështjella el-Kamus, e ndërtuar mbi një shkëmb të thepisur, i cili e bënte të papushtueshme atë.Rrethimi i qytetit ishte njëra nga sipërmarrjet më të mëdha të muslimanëve. Kur Muhammedi i pa muret e fuqishme të Hajberit dhe kështjellën e tij, iu lut Zotit për fitore.


Rrethimi i kështjellës zgjati një kohë dhe e sfidoi gjithë shkathtësinë dhe durimin e Muhammedit dhe të trupave të tij, të cilët nuk kishin përvojë në sulmet kundër kështjellave. Muhammedi personalisht i udhëhiqte sulmet. Rrethuesit mbroheshin me hendeqe dhe kishin sjellë pajisje për t`i goditur muret e qytetit. Ndonse në fund u hap një vrimë në mur, për ditë më rradhë, çdo përpjekje për të kaluar dështoi. Ebu Bekri e udhëhoqi sulmin njëherë, duke e mbajtur flamurin e Profetit por edhe përkundër luftës heroike, u detyrua të tërhiqej. Sulmi i ardhshëm u udhëhoq nga Umar ibn Hattabi, i cili luftoi deri në mbrëmje por pa arritur ndonjë sukses të madh.


Një sulm i tretë u organizua nën komandën e Aliut, të cilit Muhammedi ia fali shpatën e tij, të quajtur Dhul Fikar. Me t`ia dorëzuar flamurin, Muhammedi e shpallë atë një njeri "i cili e do Zotin dhe të Dërguarin dhe të cilin Zoti dhe i Dërguari e duan. Një njeri, që nuk njeh frikë dhe që kurrë s`ia ka kthyer shpinën armikut, për të ikur."


Këtu mbase do të ishte me vend të jepnim një përshkrim të personalitetit të Aliut dhe të karakterit të tij. Ai ishte me shtat mesatar por tejet i zhvilluar dhe i fuqishëm. Ishte njeri me fytyrë të qeshur dhe me mjekërr të dendur.Ai ishte i njohur për disponimin e tij të mirë, për inteligjencën e fortë dhe për devotshmërinë fetare. Falë guximit të tij, ishte quajtur "Luani i Zotit."


Autorët arabë kanë bërë teprime të shumta të heroit të tyre më të dashur, në tregimin e Hajberit. Sipas tyre, Aliu kishte veshur një jelek të kuqërremtë, mbi të cilin kishte një parzmore prej çeliku. Bashkë me ndjekësit e tij, ai u ngjit në maje të gurëve të rënë nga thyerja e murit, i vendosur që të përparonte derisa të merej kështjella. Hebrenjtë sulmuan që t`i kthenin prapa sulmuesit. Në këtë përballje, Aliu luftoi ballë për ballë me gjeneralin hebre, Harithin, të cilin e vrau. Pas kësaj, vëllai i të vrarit doli për t`u hakmarrë. Ky ishte një njeri trupmadh, i mbathur me dy parzmore, me dy turbanë të mbështjellë përreth helmetës së tij, në anën e përparme të të cilës shkëlqente një diamant i madh. Ai kishte nga një shpatë të varur në secilën anë dhe një shtizë me tre kokë.Të dy luftëtarët e matën njëri tjetrin me sy dhe shkëmbyen ca fjalë. "Unë jam Merhabi", ia nisi hebreu. "I armatosur gjer në dhëmbë dhe i tmerrshëm në beteja.". "Dhe unë jam Aliu", tha tjetri. "Aliu, të cilin e ëma e quajti el-Hajdar (luan i fuqishëm) kur lindi".


Autorët muslimanë përshkruajnë një fund të shpejtë të luftëtarit hebre. Ai e sulmoi Aliun me shtizën e tij të gjatë por Aliu me shkathtësi iu shmang këtij sulmi dhe para se të mund të drejtohej armiku, një goditje e fortë nga shpata e Aliut, ia copëtoi mburojën, kaloi nëpër helmetën dhe turbanin e tij dhe e ia çau kokën deri në dhëmbë. Trupi i tij gjigant ra i pajetë në tokë.


Pas kësaj, hebrenjtë u tërhoqën drejt kështjellës dhe një sulm i përgjithshëm i muslimanëve filloi. Në luftim e sipër, mburoja e Aliut ra në tokë dhe e la trupin e tij të pambrojtur. Por ai e nxorri një derë të kështjellës dhe e përdori si mburojë në vijim të betejës.


Ebu Rafe, një shërbetor i Muhammedit thotë: "Pas betejës, unë dhe shtatë burra të tjerë më kot u përpoqëm ta lëviznim derën nga vendi."


(Kjo gjë është përcjellur edhe nga Ebu`l Fida. "Ebu Rafeja", thotë Giboni, "ishte një dëshmitar okular, por kush do të dëshmojë për vetë atë?" Pajtohemi me këtë historian të famshëm në skepticizmin e tij. Por sikur t`i mohonin dëshmitë e dëshmitarëve okularë, ç`do të ndodhte vallë me historinë?)  ("Jeta e Muhammedit")


Sir William Muir


Hebrenjtë u mblodhën përreth prijësit të tyre Kinanes dhe u vendosën para kështjellës Kamus, të vendosur për të luftuar. Pas disa përpjekesh të dështuara për t`i larguar, Muhammedi planifikoi një sulm të përgjithshëm. Atëherë tha: "Do t`ia jap flamurin një njeriu që e do Zotin dhe të Dërguarin e Tij, njësoj siç e duan ata atë. Ai do ta sjellë fitoren. Mëngjesin e nesërm, flamuri u vendos në duart e Aliut dhe trupat u nisën. Në këtë çast, një ushtar doli nga rradhët hebreje dhe i sfidoi armiqtë e tij në dyluftim. "Unë jam Merhabi", bërtiti ai. "Siç e di i gjithë Hajberi, jam një ushtar i armatosur gjer në dhëmbë, kur ndizen flakët e luftës." Pastaj doli Aliu duke thënë: "Unë jam ai, të cilin e ëma e quajti Luan dhe si luani i egërsirave, i mas armiqtë në peshoren e të mëdhenjve."


Luftëtarët u afruan dhe Aliu e çau kokën e Merhabit në dy. Pas kësaj, trupat muslimane bënë një sulm të përgjithshëm dhe pas një lufte të vështirë, e larguan armikun. Në këtë betejë, Aliu i tregoi shkathtësitë e tij. Me të humbur mburojën e vet, ai e mori një derë dhe e përdori në vend të saj. Tradita, në një proces teprimesh, e ka transformuar këtë mburojë të improvizuar në një portë gjigante dhe e ka kthyer këtë hero në një Samson. Fitorja ishte vendimtare, hebrenjtë humbën 93 vetë dhe muslimanët veteëm 19, gjatë gjithë ekspeditës.


R.V.C. Bodley


Muhammedi e filloi këtë ekspeditë duke i eliminuar një nga një bastionet më të vogla. Kur përfundoi me këtë, ai marshoi drejt el-Kamusit, kështjellës kryesore të Hajberit. Ishte një vend madhështor me mure të larta, të ndërtuara mbi shkëmbinj. Të gjitha hyrjet ishin të fortifikuara dhe brenda mureve, kishte një garnizon të armatosur dhe të pajisur mirë.


Lufta e rrethimeve ishte e pazakontë për këta nomadë të mësuar me sulmet e shkretëtirës. Megjithatë, Muhammedi urdhëroi që të ndërtoheshin disa pajisje rrethimesh. Më e dobishme nga këto pajisje doli një lloj tokmaku nga trungu i palmeve, i cili më në fund, arriti të shkaktonte një të çarë në muret rrethuese.


Pas kësaj, Ebu Bekri udhëhoqi një sulm heroik por u detyrua të tërhiqej. Pastaj provoi edhe Umari, i cili arriti deri në buzë të hyrjes por e humbi një pjesë të mirë të njerëzve të tij dhe u detyrua të kthehej. Më në fund, Aliu u drejtua nga muri, me flamurin e zi në dorë, duke thirrur: "Unë jam ai, të cilin e ëma e quajti Luan dhe si luani i egërsirave, i mas armiqtë në peshoren e të mëdhenjve".


Aliu nuk kishte një trup gjiganti por këtë mungesë shtati e kompenzonte me fuqinë e tij të jashtëzakonshme. Atë ditë kishte veshur një pelerinë të kuqe, mbi të cilën mbante një parzmore shkëlqimtare. Mbi kokë kishte një helmetë me maje, të punuar me argjend. Në dorën e djathtë e mbante shpatën e Muhammedit, Dhul Fikarin, e cila iu dorëzua bashkë me flamurin e zi.


Njëri pas tjetrit, luftëtarët hebrenj e sulmonin Aliun por secili prej tyre dëbohej me krahë ose këmbë të prerë e ndonjëherë edhe pa kokë. Më në fund, luftëtari më i mirë i hebrenjve, një njeri i quajtur Merhab, i cili ishte më shtatlarti i të gjithëve, doli para Aliut. Ai kishte mbathur dy parzmore dhe përreth helmetës kishte një turban, të ngjitur me një diamant të madh. Përreth belit kishte një rrip prej ari, në të cilin ishin varur dy shpata. Ai nuk i përdorte shpatat dhe i vriste njerëzit me shtizën e tij me tre kokë. Për një çast, beteja pushoi dhe ushtarët filluan ta ndiqnin dyluftimin e tyre.


Merhabi, njësoj si Goliati mitik, kurrë nuk ishte mundur. Trupi i tij shtatlartë mjaftonte për t`i trembur armiqtë dhe shtiza e tij i trembte edhe luftëtarët më të zotë.


Merhabi e sulmoi i pari Aliun me shtizën e tij. Për një çast, Aliu, që s`ishte i mësuar të luftonte kundër një arme të tillë, e humbi baraspeshën. Por pas pak, u vendos sërish dhe filloi të luftonte me hebreun. Një lëvizje e beftë dhe një tërheqje e shpejtë e Aliut, bëri që shtiza t`i fluturonte nga duart Merhabit. Para se të mund ta nxirrte njërën prej shpatave të tija, shpata e Aliut ia çau kokën, duke e copëtuar helmetën dhe turbanin e tij, që i ranë mbi supe. Hebrenjtë, që e panë të vdekur heroin e tyre, u tërhoqën brenda qytetit. Muhammedi dha shenjë për një sulm të përgjithshëm dhe muslimanët sulmuan. Aliu e udhëhiqte sulmin. Gjatë dyluftimit ai e kishte humbur mburojën e tij dhe për ta zëvendësuar atë, kishte nxjerrë një derë nga vendi dhe e përdorte si mburojë. ("I Dërguari- jeta e Muhammedit", 1946)


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Duke e parë se kjo ishte mundësia e fundit për mbijetesën e tyre në Arabi, hebrenjtë po luftonin me vendosmëri. Me kalimin e ditëve, Profeti e dërgoi Ebu Bekrin me një kontigjent dhe me flamurin e Islamit, për ta pushtuar kështjellën Na`im, por ai s`e pushtoi dot edhe përkundër luftimeve të ashpra. Pastaj Profeti e dërgoi Umar ibn el-Hattabin por edhe ai nuk solli ndonjë rezultat më të mirë se Ebu Bekri. Ditën e tretë, Profeti e kërkoi Ali ibn Ebu Talibin dhe duke e bekuar, i urdhëroi që ta sulmonte kështjellën. Aliu u priu forcave muslimane dhe luftoi trimërisht. Gjatë luftimeve, e humbi mburojën e tij dhe duke u mbrojtur me një derë që e kish` nxjerrë nga vendi, vazhdoi të luftonte derisa trupat e tija e pushtuan kështjellën. E njejta derë u përdor nga Aliu për t`u bërë një urë ushtarëve muslimanë, që të hynin brenda shtëpive në kështjellë. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Rezultatet e pushtimit të Hajberit


Pushtimi i Hajberit është një gur kilometrik në historinë e Islamit sepse ishte fillimi i shtetit dhe i perandorisë islame. Historiani indian, M.Shibli, në biografinë e Profetit, thotë:


Hajberi ishte ekspedita e parë, në të cilën jomuslimanët kishin hyrë nën sundimin e shtetit islam. Ishte hera e parë që u definuan dhe u zbatuan principet e qeverisjes islame. Andaj, Hajberi është fushata e parë e suksesshme e Islamit.


Në Hajber, shteti i sapolindur islam fitoi popullatë dhe territore të reja. Ky ishte fillimi, jo vetëm i Shtetit Islam por edhe i zgjerimit të tij. Nëse pushtimi i Hajberit ishte fillimi i Shtetit Islam, atëherë mund të thuhet se Ali ibn Ebu Talibi ishte arkitekti kryesor i tij.


Para pushtimit të Hajberit, muslimanët ishin të varfër ose thuase të varfër. Hajberi i bëri të pasur përnjëherë. Imam Bukhariu përcjell nga Umar ibn el-Hattabi, i cili thotë: "Deri në pushtimit e Hajberit, ne ishim të urritur gjithë kohës" I njejti përcjell nga Aisheja, e shoqja e Profetit: "Vetëm pas pushtimit të Hajberit kam mundur të ha hurma aq sa më donte shpirti."


Muhaxhirët në Medine nuk kishin mundësi ta fitonin bukën e gojës dhe si pasojë, nuk kishin ndonjë të ardhur të rregullt. Deri në pushtimin e Hajberit, ata vështirë kishin mbijetuar. Me t`u pushtuar kjo kështjellë, fati i tyre ndryshoi tërësisht.


Montgomery Watt


Deri në marrjen e Hajberit, financat e shoqërisë muslimane ishin tejet të kufizuara dhe Emigrantët jetonin pjesërisht të varur nga mikpritja e Ndihmuesve. ("Muhammedi, Profet dhe burrë shteti")


Hajberi e ndryshoi gjendjen e shoqërisë muslimane nga varfëria ekstreme drejt mirëqenies materiale.


S.Margoliouth


Kur muslimanët e ndanë prenë e luftës, panë se pushtimi i Hajberit i kalonte të gjitha begatitë që Zoti ia kishte falur Profetit të tyre. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", 1931)


Pushtimi i Hajberit u solli shumë begati muslimanëve. Ndër ta, mund të numërohen:



1.	Sasi të mëdha ari dhe argjendi, të cilat hebrenjtë i kishin mbledhur për gjenerata e gjenerata.

2.	Arsenali më i mirë i armëve në gjithë Arabinë, i mbushur me armët më të reja të kohës: shpata, shtiza, mburoja, parzmore, harqe dhe shigjeta.

3.	Kope të mëdha kuajsh, devesh dhe bagëtish.

4.	Tokë të pasura punuese dhe plantazhe palmash.



Sir John Glubb


Banorët e Hajberit, njësoj si ato të Medines, jetonin nga bujqësia dhe në veçanti nga kultivimi i hurmave. Madje edhe sot,  përdoret thënia "Të çosh hurma në Hajber", që e ka kuptimin e njejtë me shprehjen tonë "Të çosh qymyr në Newcastle..." (dmth. të çosh diçka në vendin ku ajo gjë bëhet më së miri). Thuhet se Hajberi ishte oaza më e pasur në Hixhaz. ("Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit")


Pas dorëzimit të hebrenjve të Hajberit, Profeti bëri disa rregullime të reja për administrimin e territoreve të fituara.


S.Margoliouth


Në këtë çast, Muhammedi e mendoi planin, i cili do të bëhej institucioni më i rëndësishëm i Islamit. Të vriteshin ose të dëboheshin të gjithë banorët e Hajberit nuk do të ishte një politikë e mirë, sepse nuk ishte diçka e dëshirueshme që muslimanët, të cilë ë do të duheshin për shërbim aktiv, të vendoseshin aq larg Medines. Për më tepër, aftësitë e tyre si kultivues nuk do të ishin aq të mira sa ato të pronarëve paraprakë. Andaj ai vendosi t`i linte hebrenjtë ta punonin tokën, me një pagesë që do të ishte sa gjysma e prodhimit të tyre. Sasi kjo, e cila sipas llogarive të Abdullah ibn Ravahas, ishte 200,000 shporta hurmash. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", 1931)


Një goditje e fuqishme e shpatës së Aliut i zgjodhi sakaq problemet ekonomike të shoqërisë muslimane dhe i dha fund përgjithmonë varfërisë së saj. Ai gjithashtu i dha fund edhe varësisë së muslimanëve, nga një mentalitet aspak i qëndrueshëm, për ta siguruar ushqimin e tyre.


Ka edhe një aspekt, në të cilin ekspedita e Hajberit ishte e një rëndësie të jashtëzakonshme, jo vetëm për muslimanët e kohëve të Profetit por edhe për gjeneratat në vijim. Kjo ekspeditë ishte hera e parë, që mënyra e luftimit i kishte thyer kornizat e luftës klasike arabe. Metoda arabe e luftës ishte zakonisht shumë trimërore por shumë pak efektive. Arabët nuk dinin thuase asgjë për strategjinë dhe taktika e vetme që e dinin ishte "sulmo dhe ik". Shpresa e vetme e tyre për fitore, mbështetej në aftësinë e tyre për ta zënë në befasi armikun. Për shekuj, ata kishin luftuar kundër njëri-tjetrit dhe gjithmonë i kishin përdorur kallëpet e njejta të sulmeve të befasishme, pa ndonjë ndryshim në strategji. Më parë, pamë se si një hendek i thjeshtë arriti ta ndalte dhe ta bënte të pafuqishme një ushtri prej dhjetëra mijëra ushtarësh gjatë rrethimit të Medines në vitin 627 të erës sonë. Edhe gjeneralët më të zotë të idhujtarëve, si Halid bin Velidi dhe Ikrime ibn Ebu Xhehli ishin krejtësisht të paaftë kundër kësaj strategjie.


E gjithë kjo do të ndryshonte pas Hajberit. Ali ibn Ebu Talibi u mësoi muslimanëve se si duhej të vendosej rrethimi dhe si mund të pushtoheshin kështjellat. Ai u mësoi si duhej të krijonin një strategji dhe si të luftonin në beteja të ashpra dhe vendimtare, si një ushtri e disiplinuar. Në Hajber, Aliu ua fali muslimanëve çelësin, me të cilin do të mund ta pushtonin gjithë botën.


Pronat e Fedekut


Fedeku ishte një tjetër vendbanim hebre pranë Hajberit. Njerëzit e Fedekut u dorëzuan pa luftë dhe dërguan emisarë pranë Profetit, për të arritur marrëveshje në lidhje me kushtet e dorëzimit. Ai e pranoi dorëzimin e tyre dhe u dha të drejtë të qëndronin në tokat e tyre, nën sundimin e Shtetit Islam. Fedeku, pra, u fitua pa ndonjë përpjekje të ushtrisë muslimanë. Si e tillë, ajo konsiderohej si pronë private e Profetit.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Pasuria e Hajberit, sipas rregullit, do të ndahej mes ushtarëve muslimanë, të cilët kishin luftuar për ta siguruar atë. Pasuria e Fedekut, në anën tjetër, i takonte Muhammedit, sepse asnjë musliman nuk kishte luftuar për të dhe nuk kishte ndërmarrë ndonjë gjë për ta fituar. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Në ditët e para të historisë islame, muslimanët, që ishin akoma në Meke, ishin tejet të varfër dhe nuk kishin mundësi për ta fituar bukën e gojës. Hatixheja, gruaja e Profetit, e ushqente dhe e strehonte pjesën më të madhe prej tyre. Ajo e harxhoi gjithë pasurinë e saj për ta, aq sa kur vdiq, nuk kishte asgjë për t`i lënë si trashëgim të bijës, Fatimesë. Kur pronat e Fedekut u fituan nga Profeti, ai vendosi t`ia dhuronte të bijës, si një shpërblim, për sakrificat e mëdha, që e ëma kishte bërë për Islamin. Andaj, ai ia fali Fedekun të bijës dhe ajo u bë pronare e kësaj toke.


Edhe hebrenjtë e Vadi ul Kurrasë dhe Tejmes, dy oaza të tjera në Hixhaz, u pajtuan t`i dorëzoheshin Profetit me kushtet e njejta, si ato të Hajberit dhe Fedekut dhe qëndruan në tokën e tyre.


Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibi


I Dërguari i Zotit ishte akoma në Hajber kur kushëriri i tij, Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibi, u kthye nga Abisinia, pas një mungese prej katërmbëdhjetë vitesh. Kur Xhaferi kuptoi se mësuesi i tij ndodhej në Hajber, ai u nis menjëherë andej. Arritja e tij në Hajber, ishte e njëkohshme me pushtimin e kësaj kështjelle nga i vëllai, Aliu. Muhammedi e donte Xhaferin si djalin e tij. Ai e përqafoi fort dhe tha: "Nuk e di ç`më bën më të lumtur: pushtimi i Hajberit ose ardhja e Xhaferit."


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Muhammed ishte aq i lumtur për kthimin e Xhaferit, sa nuk e dinte cila lumturi ishte më e madhe: fitorja në Hajber ose ribashkimi me të. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Umreja ose Pelegrinazhi i vogël - viti 629 (8 pas Hixhrit)


Një vit pas marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes, i Dërguari i Zotit e vizitoi Mekken për të bërë pelegrinazh. Ai shoqërohej nga dy mijë muslimanë. Në përshtatshmëri me kushtet e marrëveshjes, politeistët e zbrazën Mekken për tri ditë me rradhë. Muslimanët hynë në Mekke nga veriu dhe nuk takuan thuase asnjë mekkas. I Dërguari ishte mbi devenë e tij, të quajtur Kasva. Shoku i tij, Abdullah ibn Ravaha, i mbante frerët e devesë, kur i Dërguari erdhi në afërsi të Qabes. Ai po i recitonte vargjet e kapitullit "Fitorja" të Kur`anit kurse muslimanët e tjerë brohorisnin: "Me urdhrin Tënd, o Zot!"


Kur të gjithë muslimanët ishin mbledhur përreth Qabes, Bilalli u ngjit mbi Qaben dhe e thirri ezanin (thirrjen për në lutje), që ishte i pari ezan në Shtëpinë e Zotit. Dy mijë muslimanë iu përgjigjën thirrjes së tij.


Politeistët po e dëshmonin këtë skenë nga lartësitë e kodrave përreth Mekkes. Kurrë nuk kishin parë një disiplinë të tillë, ku muslimanët me prejardhje aristrokrate, i bindeshin pa fjalë thirrjes së një ish-skllavi. Ata kurrë nuk kishin parë një demonstrim të tillë të barazisë dhe unitetit. Masa e madhe e muslimanëve lëvizte si në trup i vetëm dhe Kurejshi shihte me sytë e tij se ky ishte një trup, ku nuk kishte dallime mes të pasurit dhe të varfërit, mes fisnikut dhe të thjeshtit, mes të ziut dhe të bardhit ose mes arabit dhe të huajit. Ata po shihnin se vëllazëria, barazia dhe uniteti për të cilin flisnin principet islame, nuk ishin koncepte teorike por të vërteta të prekshme. Ishte kjo një pamje tejet prekëse, që nuk mund të mos ua ketë prekur zemrat edhe idhujtarëve më të përbetuar.


Largimi i muslimanëve ishte gjithashtu shembullor. Ata ishin më se të kujdesshëm për të mos bërë diçka që ishte e ndaluar dhe kishin për qëllim të bënin vetëm një gjë: t`u bindeshin urdhrave të Zotit.


Por edhe përkundër rendit të tij të përsosur, ky demonstrim disipline i muslimanëve, ishte krejtësisht i padirigjuar dhe spontan. Arabët nuk ishin alergjikë ndaj asgjëje, aq sa ishin ndaj disiplinës dhe rendit. Por ata, për disa vite ishin transformuar krejtësisht, falë magjisë së Islamit. "Prekja" e Islamit i kishte bërë ata një model të disiplinës për të gjithë popujt e botës.


M. Shibli, historiani indian, në veprën e tij "Sirat`un-Nebi" ("Jeta e Profetit", botimi i njëmbëdhjetë (1976), vëll.1, fq.504), të botuar nga Maarif Printing Press, në Azamgarh të Indisë, thotë se në fund të tri ditëve, prijësit e Kurejshit e thirrën Ali ibn Ebu Talibin dhe i thanë: "Të lutemi, informoje Muhammedin se koha e caktuar kaloi dhe se ai, bashkë me ndjekësit e tij, duhet të largohet nga Mekkeja." Aliu ia përcolli Profetit këtë porosi. Ky i fundit pranoi menjëherë dhe u urdhëroi muslimanëve të largoheshin nga Mekkeja, me çfarë ata e nisën marshimin e tyre të gjatë për në shtëpi.


Muslimanët e kishin bërë Umren dhe ishin kthyer në Medine. Pikërisht në këtë periudhë, Halid bin Velidi dhe Amr bin Asi e pranuan Islamin. Ata shkuan në Medine, e pranuan Islamin dhe u rradhitën në mesin e muhaxhirëve. Që të dy do të bëheshin të famshëm në të ardhmen si gjeneralë të Ebu Bekrit dhe të Umarit.


Letrat e Profetit drejtuar sunduesve të shteteve fqinje


Në gusht të vitit 629, i Dërguari i Zotit, Muhammedi, u dërgoi letra të gjithë sunduesve të shteteve fqinje dhe i ftoi në Islam.


E. von Grunebaum


Në vitin 629, Muhammedi u dërgoi nga një letër gjashtë sunduesve: mbretit pers, perandorit bizantin, Negusit të Abisinisë, guvernatorit të Egjiptit, një princi Ghassanid dhe prijësit të fisit Hanife, në juglindje të Arabisë. Të gjithë i ftoi që ta pranonin Islamin. "Islami klasik - Një histori 600-1258" Muhammedi nuk ishte i Dërguari i Zotit për arabët por për gjithë botën. Ishte detyrë e tija që t`ia përcillte njerëzimit porosinë e fundit të Zotit, gjë që edhe e bëri. Megjithatë, Professor Margoliouth, i konsideron këto letra vetëm si parashenja të një agresioni dhe pushtimi dhe thotë: Gjatë kampanjës së Hajberit, ai (Muhammedi) e shpalli programin e tij për ta pushtuar botën, duke u dërguar letra sunduesve, namin e të cilëve e kishte dëgjuar. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", 1931)


Është e saktë se programi i të Dërguarit të Zotit ishte një program i "pushtimit të botës" por ai nuk ishte një program i pushtimit me armë dhe me dhunë. Qëllimi i tij ishte t`i pushtonte mendjet dhe zemrat e burrave dhe grave, gjë që Islami e bëri në kohën e tij dhe vazhdon ta bëjë akoma edhe sot.


Në dërgimin e këtyre letrave, Profeti udhëhiqej vetëm nga dëshira e tij që të gjithë njerëzit të jetonin në një bindje të plotë ndaj urdhrave dhe ligjeve të Zotit. Sepse vetëm bindja e plotë ndaj këtyre urdhrave mund të garantojë paqe, lumturi dhe mirëqenie të njerëzimit në botë por edhe shpëtim në jetën e amshueshme.


30. Beteja e ***`asë


Në vitin 629, fisi i krishter arab, Ghassan, po udhëhiqej nga Shurhajli, një princ vazal i Bizantit. Ai ishte njëri nga sunduesit që kishin marrë letër nga Muhammedi për ta pranuar Islamin. Asokohe, ai qëndronte në ***`ah, një qytezë në lindje të Detit të Vdekur. Kur i dërguari i Profetit, Harith bin Umajri, arriti në pallatin e tij për t`ia sjellë letrën, ai urdhëroi që të ekzekutohej.


Vrasja e Harith bin Umajrit ishte një provokim i pashembullt, sepse vrasja e lajmëtarëve, konsiderohej një krim i pafalshëm nga shumë kombe. Profeti vendosi të merte masa ndëshkuese. Ai mblodhi një ushtri prej 3000 burrash dhe e dërgoi atë nën komandën e mikut dhe ish-skllavit të tij, Zejd bin Harithes, për të kërkuar dëmshpërblim. Në të njejtën kohë, ai krijoi një hierarki komande dhe përgjegjësie. Sikur të vritej Zejdi, atëherë komanda i kalonte Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibit dhe sikur të vritej edhe ky i fundit, atëherë Abdullah ibn Ravaha do të bëhej komandant i ushtrisë.


Kur Shurhajli e mori lajmin se një ushtri nga Medineja po i afrohej kryeqytetit të tij, edhe ai e mobilizoi ushtrinë dhe u bë gati për t`u përballur me armikun. Ai i vendosi trupat e tij në jug, jashtë mureve të ***`asë. Trupat përbëheshin nga garnizoni romak në ***`ah dhe nga forca të sapokrijuara të fiseve lokale. Kur muslimanët arritën dhe e panë gjendjen, e kuptuan menjëherë se do të ishte një betejë aspak e barabartë sepse armiku ishte në përparësi të bindshme në numër.


Prijësit muslimanë e mblodhën këshillin e luftës. Zejb bin Haritheja sugjeroi që menjëherë t`i dërgohej një lajmëtar Profetit, që ta lajmëronte për pabarazinë e forcave të të dyja palëve dhe t`i kërkonte përforcime. Por Abdullah bin Ravaha e kundërshtoi dhe tha se vendimi për të luftuar ose jo nuk varej nga numri i tyre, sepse numri ishte krejtësisht irelevant për ta. Ai tha: "Ne luftojmë për ta fituar kurorën e martirit dhe jo për lavdinë e triumfit. Ja ku e kemi mundësinë, le të mos e humbim!" Abdullah bin Ravaha e mbylli diskutimin me dëshminë e tij të fuqishme dhe muslimanët u nisën për t`u përballur me armikun. Në përballjet e para, gjenerali musliman, Zejd bin Harithe, u vra.


Betty Kelen


Zejdi e mori flamurin e të Dërguarin dhe u vra sakaq. Ai ishte muslimani i parë që vdiq për besimin në një tokë të huaj. ("Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit")


Pas tij komanda e ushtrisë kaloi tek Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibi, që ishte vëllai i Aliut, disa vite më i vjetër se ai. Ai luftoi trimërisht për një kohë të gjatë, derisa trupat e pajetë të ushtarëve armiq formuan një grumbull rreth tij. Por pikërisht atëherë, një ushtar romak iu afrua nga pas, e goditi me shpatë krahun e majtë të tij dhe ia këputi nga trungu. Xhaferi nuk e lëshoi flamurin dhe vazhdoi ta sulmonte ushtrinë armike. Pak më vonë, një tjetër romak e sulmoi nga pas dhe ia preu me shpatë edhe krahun e djathtë. Ky hero i patrembur e mbajti shtrënguar flamurin në nofullën e tij dhe vazhdoi të marshonte. Pasi i kish` humbur të dy krahët dhe e kishte të pamundur të mbrohej, një ushtar tjetër romak u afrua dhe e vrau me një goditje të fuqishme të topuzit. Pas vdekjes së Xhaferit, Abdullah ibn Ravaha e morri komandën e ushtrisë por edhe ai ra dëshmor.


Washington Irving


Ndër porositë e ndryshme, të cilat Muhammedi i kishte dërguar përtej kufijve të Arabisë, për t`i ftuar prijësit fqinj në Islam, ishte një porosi për guvernatorin e Basrës, një provincë e madhe në kufi me Sirinë. Lajmëtari i Profetit u vra në ***`ah nga një arab i fisit të krishter Ghassan, i cili ishte djali i Shurhajlit, një princ, që sundonte në ***`ah si vazal i Herakliusit. Muhammedi dërgoi një ushtri prej 3000 vetësh kundër këtij qyteti. Ishte një ekspeditë tejet kritike, sepse mundej që, për herë të parë, t`i sillte përballë forcat e Islamit dhe ato të Perandorisë Romake. Komanda iu dha Zejdit, ish-skllavit të Muhammedit. Shumë oficerë ishin rradhitur në hierarki pas tij. Njëri prej tyre ishte kushëriri i Muhammedit, Xhaferi, i cili  vite më parë, me oratorinë e tij, i kishte shprehur aq bukur doktrinat islame para mbretit të Abisinisë, sa e kishte lënë të pafjalë emisarin kurejshit, që kishte ardhur për t`i kërkuar të arratisurit. Ai ishte në moshë të pjekur dhe ishte i famshëm për guximin dhe për hijeshinë e tij. ("Jeta e Muhammedit")


Teksa e sulmonte armikun, Xhaferi këndonte një këngë. Sir William Muir e ka përcjellur kështu, këngën e Xhaferit:


Parajsë o Parajsë! Ç`vend i bukur pushimi!


E ëmbël është hija atje dhe i akullt uji...


O Romë! Koh` e belasë sate është pranë


E ditët kur t`mbaroj me ty e t`të hedh përtokë


afër janë...


Kur Xhaferi u vra, trupi i tij u kthye në kamp. Abdullah ibn Umar ibn el Hattabi, i cili ishte me ushtrinë, thotë se i numëroi plagët në trupin e tij dhe gjeti më se pesëdhjetë plagë vetëm në pjesën e përparme. Xhaferi kishte qëndruar në këmbë kundër shpatave e shtizave të armikut, edhe pasi i kishte humbur të dy krahët.


Kur të tre gjeneralët e emëruar nga Profeti ishin vrarë, muslimanët mbetën pa një prijës, për një kohë. Pastaj, Halid ibn Velidi, i cili ishte në mesin e ushtarëve, e mori flamurin në dorë dhe u priu muslimanëve. Kur ra mbrëmja, ushtritë u tërhoqën dhe kjo i dha mundësi Halidit, që t`i riorganizonte ushtarët e tij. Thuhet se të nesërmen, ai i mbajti trupat në pozitë mbrojtjeje dhe kur e pa se ishte e pamundur të fitonin, urdhëroi që të tërhiqeshin. Me këtë, ai arriti ta kthente në Medine pjesën e mbetur të ushtrisë.


Kur këta ushtarë hynë në Medine, ata u ndeshën me një "pritje", që me siguri i bëri ta harronin "pritjen", që ua kishin bërë romakët në ***`ah. Ata u pritën nga masat e zemëruara të njerëzve, të cilët u hidhnin pluhur në fytyrë dhe mbeturina në kokë, e i tallnin ngase kishin ikur nga fushëbeteja, në vend që të vdisnin në të si trima. Më në fund, Profeti ndërhyri dhe i shpëtoi ushtarët nga reagimet e popullit.


Sir William Muir


Rradhët muslimane ishin thyer tashmë dhe romakët, shkaktuan një tollovi totale në mesin e ushtarëve që po iknin. Së paku, Uakidiu thotë kështu. Disa burime të tjera përcjellin se Halidi e mblodhi ushtrinë dhe (sipas njërit versioni) u solli dëme të mëdha romakëve ose (sipas një versioni tjetër) bëri një tërheqje të suksesshme nga beteja. Por përkundër kësaj, shkurtësia e rrëfimeve në lidhje me betejën është një dëshmi për të kundërtën. Pritja e ushtrisë në Medine, pranon vetëm një përfundim: beteja ishte një tërheqje krejtësisht e turpshme. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Londër, 1861)  


Sir John Glubb


Në betejën ***`asë, Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibi, vëllai i Aliut, e mori flamurin nga Zejdi, që po vdiste dhe e ngriti përsëri. Armiku iu afrua Xhaferit, i cili së shpejti mori shumë plagë në të gjithë trupin. Sipas burimeve tradicionale, të dy duart e tij u prenë por ai qëndroi në këmbë, dhe e mbajti flamurin me pjesët e mbetura të krahëve të tij, derisa një ushtar bizantin e vrau.


Kur muslimanët e mundur i afroheshin Medines, Profeti dhe banorët dolën nga qyteti për t`i pritur. Medinasit filluan të hidhnin baltë mbi ushtarët e ikur dhe të thirrnin: "Ju ikanakë! Ju ikët nga rruga e Zotit!" Por Muhammedi, me atë butësi të tij, që dinte ta përdorte mirë, intervenoi për t`i mbrojtur.


Mëngjesin e ardhshëm në xhami, Profeti shpalli se, në një vizion të tij, i kishte parë martirët e ***`asë në parajsë, si rrinin ulur mbi kolltukë dhe si Xhaferi ishte pajisur me dy krahë zogu, të stërpikur me gjak dëshmori, mbi pupla. Falë këtij vizioni të Profetit, ky dëshmor u bë i njohur me titullin "Xhaferi Fluturues" ose "Xhafer-i Tajjar". ("Pushtimet e mëdha arabe")


Betty Kelen


Kur ushtria u kthye në shtëpi, ai (Muhamedi) doli për t`i pritur, bashkë me djalin e Xhaferit, mbi devenë e tij. Ishte ky një kthim i tmerrshëm për ata që kishin mbetur gjallë, duke e ndjekur Halidin, derisa familjarët dhe të dashurit e Profetit kishin rënë në betejë. Njerëzit e Medines morën rërë dhe baltë nga toka dhe u hodhën ushtarëve, duke thirrur: "Frikacakë! Ikanakë! Ju ikët nga Zoti." ("Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit")


Disa historianë muslimanë janë përpjekur dëshpërimthi për të vërtetuar se ***`ah ishte një fitore muslimane, gjë që nuk është e vërtetë. Nuk është dhe aq e qartë përse kanë dashur ta shfaqin këtë disfatë si një fitore. Përpjekja për të vërtetuar se muslimanët e fituan betejën mund të burojë nga dëshirë për t`i shfaqur ushtarët muslimanë si të pandalshëm. Por a do ta mbulonin vallë të vërtetën thjesht për të treguar se muslimanët nuk mund të pësonin disfatë? Në fund të fundit, muslimanët kishin humbur edhe në Uhud.


Ebu`l Kelam Azadi, biografi indian i Profetit, thotë se muslimanët u dhanë një goditje shkatërruese romakëve në ***`ah. Ai e përcjell pritjen e ashpër të medinasve por ia mvesh këtë gjë "injorancës" së tyre dhe thotë se ata kishin marrë lajme të gabuara për rezultatin e betejës.


Medinasit mund të kishin marrë lajme të gabuara për rezultatin e betejës por asnjëri nga ushtarët nuk u përpoq ta korigjonte këtë "keqinformim". Asnjëri prej tyre nuk u tha qytetarëve, për shembull: "Kështu vallë i prisni heronjtë e Islamit, me baltë dhe mbeturina mbi kokat e tyre? Mos vallë kështu i shpërbleni mbrojtësit e fesë?" Por asnjëri prej tyre nuk parashtroi pyetje të tilla.


Edhe sikur banorët e Medines të ishin keqinformuar se muslimanët qenë mundur në ***`ah, siç pretendon Azadi, sa kohë do t`u duhej që ta kuptonin se nuk ishte ashtu? Në rradhë të parë, vetë ushtarët nuk i kundërshtuan qytetarët, teksa këta të fundit u hidhnin baltë, siç u përmend më sipër. Përveç kësaj, disa prej tyre ishin tepër të turpëruar për të dalë nga shtëpitë e tyre. Ata nuk donin të dukeshin në publik nga frika se mund të kritikoheshin ose edhe të sulmoheshin nga banorët e Medines, për shkak të paburrërisë së tyre para armikut. Dëshira e tyre më e madhe ishte të fshiheshin nga gjithkush.


D.S. Margoliouth  


Të mbijetuarit e betejës së tmerrshme (***`ah) u pritën nga muslimanët si dezertorë dhe madje disa prej tyre, kishin frikë të shfaqeshin në publik për një kohë. Në tetë vite luftimesh, banorët e Medine ishin bërë spartanë të vërtetë. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", 1931)


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Sapo Halidi mbëriti në Medine, Muhammedi dhe muslimanët dolën për t`i pritur. Muhammedi e mbante në krahë, Abdullahun, djalin e Xhaferit, komandantit të dytë të forcave muslimane në ***`ah. Pasi e kuptuan si ishte puna, njerëzit filluan të hidhnin pluhur mbi ushtarët muslimanë, duke i akuzuar se kishin ikur nga fushëbeteja, duke u larguar nga kauza e Zotit. I Dërguari i Zotit, u tregoi njerëzve se ata nuk kishin ikur por se me dëshirën e Zotit, thjesht ishin tërhequr, për të sulmuar sërish. Por edhe përkundër këtij arsyetimi të Muhammedit, njerëzit nuk donin t`i falnin ushtarët për tërheqjen dhe kthimin e tyre. Seleme ibn Hishami, një pjesëtar i kësaj ekspedite, nuk shkonte në xhami për t`u falur dhe as që shfaqej në publik nga frika të mos e akuzonin se kishte ikur nga kauza e Zotit. Sikur këta njerëz, në veçanti Halid ibn Velidi, të mos dallohej më vonë si një luftëtar i aftë, kundër të njejtit armik, emri i tyre do të mbetej përgjithmonë i njollosur. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Një tjetër "dëshmi" që Ebu`l Kalam Azadi e ka gjetur për "fitoren" e muslimanëve në ***`ah është fakti se romakët nuk i ndoqën nga pas muslimanët. Ai thotë se sikur romakët ta kishin fituar betejën e ***`asë, ata do t`i kishin ndjekur muslimanët deri në portat e Medines dhe mbase më tej.


Por romakët mund të kishin edhe arsye të tjera për të mos i ndjekur muslimanët. Një prej tyre është fakti se me kuajt e tyre, ata nuk mund të manovronin lehtë në shkretëtirë. Shkretëtira ishte si një det, në të cilin as persët dhe as romakët nuk kishin "anije" për të "lundruar". Më e mira që mund të bënin, ishte të vepruarit në "brigjet" e këtij deti si "forca tokësore", që në të vërtetë ishin, kur të krahasohen me arabët, të cilët strategjikisht dhe taktikisht kishin përparësi në këtë "det".


Arabët, përballë një armiku të fuqishëm, tërhiqeshin në shkretëtirë sepse atje ishin të mbrojtur. Armiqtë e tyre nuk ishin të pajisur për të hyrë në shkretëtirë. Vetë problemet logjistike të të sulmuarit të arabëve në tokën e tyre, në rradhë të parë, ishin të mjaftueshme për ta thyer vullnetin e forcave të kohës. Shkretëtira ishte një "kështjellë", që i kishte mbrojtur arabët nga ambicjet e të gjithë pushtuesve të kaluar dhe u kishte garantuar liri dhe pavarësi.


Sir John Glubb


Elementi kyç i sulmeve të hershme kundër Persisë dhe Sirisë, ishte se persët dhe bizantinët, me kuajt e tyre, nuk mund të manovronin në shkretëtirë. Për ta, muslimanët ishin si një fuqi detare, e cila mund të largohej drejt detit, ndërkohë që persët dhe bizantinët mund të rradhiteshin vetëm në brigje, të paaftë për të dalë në këtë "det" dhe për t`i sulmuar muslimanët. Ngjashëm me arabët, edhe anijet e vikingëve dhe piratëve danezë, që e sulmuan Anglinë, kishin frikë të sulmonin në tokë, larg nga anijet e tyre. Pas sulmeve në zonat "bregdetare" të shkretëtirës, arabët tërhiqeshin në shkretëtirë sapo të shfaqej rreziku...("Pushtimet e mëdha arabe", 1963)


Joel Carmichael


Ka një ngjashmëri të madhe ndërmjet strategjive të beduinëve dhe atyre të forcave të sotme detare. Kundruar nga këndvështrimi i nomadëve, shkretëtira, të cilën vetëm ata dinin ta shfrytëzonin, ishte si një oqean i madh, ku ata i kontrollonin anijet e vetme. Beduinët dinin ta përdornin atë për furnizim dhe për komunikim, si dhe për t`u strehuar, kur të pësonin disfatë. Ata mund të rishfaqeshin nga thellësitë e saj, kur të dëshironin dhe të fshiheshin sërish. Kjo e jepte atyre një lëvizshmëri dhe fleksibilitet të madh kundër komuniteteve të vendosura, përderisa ishin në lëvizje. ("Formësimi i arabëve", 1967)


Beteja ishte bërë në rrethinat e qytetit ***`ah. Sikur arabët t`i kishin mundur romakët dhe t`i kishin shpërbërë rradhët e tyre, atëherë ç`bënë ata kundër qytetit, i cili qëndronte para tyre? Si pushtues, ata duhej ta kishin marrë qytetin. Por asnjë historian nuk ka pretenduar se muslimanët kishin hyrë në ***`ah dhe se e kishin marrë nën kontroll qytetin.


Arabët ishin të famshëm për dëshirën e madhe, që kishin për prenë e luftës. Ky është një fakt i mirënjohur për  çdo studiues të historisë së tyre dhe historianët si Ebu`l Kalam Azadi nuk mund të mos ishin të njohur me këtë gjë. Është po ky historian që thotë se numri i romakëve në ***`ah ishte dyqind mijë ushtarë. Sikur muslimanët t`i kishin mundur romakët, ata do të duhej të kishin zënë rob mijëra romakë dhe të ishin kthyer në Medine me pasuritë dhe thesaret e ***`asë. Por një gjë e tillë nuk ndodhi. Analet e historisë janë të heshtura në këtë çështje. Askundi nuk përmendet ndonjë pre ose i burgosur, kur bëhet fjalë për betejën e ***`asë. Kjo heshtje është dëshmia më e qartë se muslimanët nuk dolën fitimtarë. Në të vërtetë, ata kishin fat që kishin mundur të shpëtonin gjallë nga fushëbeteja.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Pas ekspeditës së ***`asë, ushtria muslimane e prirë nga Halid bin Velidi, u kthye në Medine, jo si fitimtare ose si e shkatërruar, por e lumtur, që kishte mundur të kthehej...("Jeta e Muhammedit, Kairo, 1935)


Vërtetë janë për t`u admiruar ata muslimanë, që e dinin se ishin treguar frikacakë në betejën e ***`asë dhe ndjeheshin të turpëruar nga kjo gjë. Por kishte edhe muslimanë të tjerë, disa prej tyre shokë të afërt të Profetit, të cilët ikën nga beteja, jo vetëm një por shumë herë dhe kurrë nuk u turpëruan për këtë gjë. S`ka si të mos e admirojë njeriu paturpësinë e tyre. Për t`i shpëtuar jetët e tyre të dashura, ata iknin nga fushëbeteja dhe ktheheshin në të, vetëm kur gjendja të ishte kthyer paksa në favor të muslimanëve.


Beteja e ***`asë ishte një disfatë për muslimanët. Sa për romakët, ajo s`ishte tjetër veçse një incident i vogël kufitar. Ata i përzunë arabët në shkretëtirë dhe për ta mori fund problemi.


30. Ekspedita Dhat es-Salasil


Beteja e ***`asë u bë në shtator të vitit 629. Një muaj pas saj, Profeti mori lajme se pjesëtarët e fisit Kadha`a po mblidheshin në veri të luginës el-Kurra për ta sulmuar Medinen. Kjo ishte si pasojë e disfatës së muslimanëve në ***`ah. Paganët besonin se fuqia e muslimanëve ishte thyer në ***`ah dhe se nëse e sulmonin Medinen, nuk do të përballeshin me kurrfarë rezistence.


Profeti duhej të merte masa për të parandaluar një sulm të fiseve kundër Medines. Andaj ai dërgoi treqind ushtarë nën komandën e Amr bin As-it, për ta vëzhguar fisin Kadha`a dhe për t`i shpërndarë, po të ishte e nevojshme.


Amri u nis nga Medineja dhe ndaloi në veri të luginës el-Kurra, pranë një burimi të quajtur "Dhat es Salasil". Ai u alarmua nga numri i njerëzve të armatosur në luginë dhe i kërkoi përforcime Profetit. Profeti pranoi dhe menjëherë dërgoi edhe një grup të dytë me dyqind ushtarë të tjerë, nën komandën e Ebu Ubejde ibn Xherrahut. Ky grup i dytë e përfshinte edhe Ebu Bekrin dhe Umarin.


Kur Ebu Ubejde arriti në kampin e Amr ibn Asit, la të kuptohej se dëshironte ta merte komandën e të dy kontingjenteve. Përgjigja e Amrit ishte një "jo" e prerë. Ai ia bëri të qartë Ebu Ubejdes se ai ishte komandanti suprem, qoftë i trupave fillestare, qoftë i atyre, që erdhën si përforcim. Ishin gjithsejt pesëqind ushtarë.


Në mbrëmje, temperatura ra papritur dhe moti u bë jashtëzakonisht i ftohtë. Ushtarët ndezën zjarre të vogla për t`u ngrohur dhe u ulën rreth tyre. Megjithatë, Amri u urdhëroi që t`i shuanin. Të gjithë pranuan përveç Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit. Amri e përsëriti urdhrin e tij dhe ata e shpërfillën, derisa i kërcënoi se do t`i hidhte në të, sikur të mos pranonin. Umari iu kthye Ebu Bekrit dhe u ankua për ashpërsinë dhe rreptësinë e Amrit por Ebu Bekri i tha se Amri e dinte më mirë se ata artin e luftës dhe se për këtë arsye duhej t`i bindeshin atij. Pas kësaj, ata e shuan zjarrin.


Ditën e ardhshme pati luftime të vogla por kundërshtarët ishin të paorganizuar dhe shumë shpejt u shpërndanë. Muslimanët deshën t`i ndiqnin drejt kodrave dhe luginave por Amri ndaloi një gjë të tillë. Armiqtë i kishin lënë pronat e tyre, të cilat u mbetën muslimanëve, bashkë me shumë deve dhe dele, të cilat i morën me vete drejt Medines.


Gjatë ekspeditës dhe gjatë rrugës së kthimit, Amr ibn Asi i udhëhiqte trupat në namazit. Me këtë, ai u demonstroi të gjithëve se ishte prijësi i tyre, edhe në aspektin ushtarak edhe në atë fetar. Ebu Ubejde, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari, që të tre mernin urdhra prej tij dhe rradhiteshin pas tij në namaz.


Kur ekspedita u kthye në Medine, Umari iu ankua Profetit për tonin autoritar dhe aspak ceremonial, me të cilin komandanti i tyre, Amr bin Asi, i kishte trajtuar atë vetë dhe Ebu Bekrin, gjatë ekspeditës në Dhat es Salasil. Ishte një shprehi e Profetit, që komandantët të raportonin tek ai, kur ktheheshin nga ndonjë ekspeditë. Ata duhej t`i jepnin një raport të hollësishëm të veprimeve të ndërmarra gjatë eskpeditës.


Amri ishte gati t`i mbronte veprimet e tija. Ai i tregoi Profetit se muslimanët ishin të paktë në numër dhe se numri i zjarreve mund ta kishte zbuluar këtë gjë. Sipas tij, ishte në favor të sigurisë së tyre, që këto zjarre të shuheshin. Më tej, ai tha se arsyeja përse kishte ndaluar një ndjekje të armikut, ishte fakti se ata ishin në territor të tyre dhe mund të rigrupoheshin për t`i sulmuar. Muslimanët po luftonin në një tokë të panjohur dhe nuk ishin në një pozitë të favorshme kundër armikut. Profeti ishte i kënaqur me shpjegimet e Amrit dhe i shpërfilli ankesat e Umarit.


Sir William Muir


Dështimi i ushtrisë së tij në ***`ah, pati ndikim negativ në prestigjin e Muhammedit, mes fiseve në kufirin sirian. Kishte thashetheme se fiset beduine të kësaj zone kishin mbledhur një forcë të madhe dhe ishin gati të zbrisnin drejt Medines. Amri, i cili ishte i sapokonvertuar në Islam, u vendos në krye të treqind këmbësorëve dhe tridhjetë kalorësve, për t`i nënshtruar fiset armike dhe për të fituar përkrahje nga fiset mike të muslimanëve.


Pas një marshi dhjetëditor, ushtarët u vendosën rreth një burimi pranë kufirit sirian. Atje panë se armiku kishte mbledhur një numër të madh ushtarësh dhe se mund të vinin ndihma edhe nga fiset tjera lokale. Ata u ndalën aty dhe dërguan një lajmëtar për të kërkuar përforcime. Muhammedi pranoi menjëherë dhe dërgoi dyqind vetë, ndër të cilët ishin edhe Ebu Bekri me Umarin, nën komandën e Ebu Ubejde ibn Xherrahut. Me t`iu bashkangjitur Amrit, Ebu Ubejde deshi ta merte komandën e ushtrisë ose së paku të mbetej prijës i pjesës që erdhi si përforcim, por Amri, me vendosmërinë që do ta karakterizonte në kohët në vijim, insistoi që ta mbante vetë komandën. Ebu Ubejde, i cili ishte një njeri i butë dhe paqësor, pranoi menjëherë. Ai tha: "Nëse ti nuk e pranon që të komandoj unë, atëherë unë kam për t`tu bindur sepse Profeti më urdhëroi rreptësisht që të mos shkaktoja diskutime dhe ndarje." Amri ia ktheu ashpër: "Unë jam prijësi yt këtu. Ti vetëm ke sjellë një përforcime për ushtrinë time." Ebu Ubejde pranoi dhe Amri e mori komandën e të gjitha trupave dhe i udhëhoqi edhe në lutje. Që në ditët e para të tij, funksioni shpirtëror i Islamit ishte i ndërlidhur me atë ushtarak dhe politik. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Londër, 1877)


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Disa javë pas kthimit të Halidit, Muhammedi deshi ta korigjonte dëmin që i ishte shkaktuar prestigjit të muslimanëve në disa pjesë të Gadishullit. Andaj, ai e emëroi Amr ibn el-Asin për ta udhëhequr ushtrinë kundër Damaskut. Ai e zgjodhi pikërisht Amrin për këtë detyrë sepse nëna e tij u takonte fiseve veriore dhe Muhammedi kishte shpresë se Amri do t`i shfrytëzonte lidhjet farefisnore në favor të misionit të tij. Kur ai arriti në një burim të quajtur Salasil, në zonën e Xhudhanit, për të parandaluar që armiku t`i mundte, kërkoi përforcime nga Profeti. Profeti e dërgoi Ebu Ubejde ibn el Xherrahun në krye të një korpusi muhaxhirësh, në mesin e të cilëve ishin edhe Ebu Bekri dhe Umari. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935 )


Amr ibn Asi ishte një musliman i ri. Por me t`u bërë musliman, ai shumë shpejt përparoi nga një ushtar i thjeshtë në një gjeneral të ushtrisë së Medines. Ai, me sa është e qartë, kishte dhunti të jashtëzakonshme si gjeneral dhe udhëheqës. Andaj, Profeti vendosi nën komandën e tij, edhe njerëz shumë më të moshuar se ai, të cilët ishin bërë muslimanë shumë më herët.


Ebu Ubejde dhe Ebu Bekri ishin bërë muslimanë njëzet vite para Amrit dhe si të tillë, e përbënin ajkën e Islamit. Amr bin Asi ishte një fillestar në këtë fe të re. Por edhe përkundër kësaj, Profeti i urdhëroi Ebu Ubejdes të shërbente nën komandën e Amrit.


Kjo tregon se kur bëhej fjalë për të zgjedhur dikë për një detyrë, ai nuk i jepte rëndësi moshës por aftësisë së personit për të arritur rezultate.


31. Çlirimi i Mekkes


Kurejshët ishin të paaftë për ta shfrytëzuar fitoren e tyre kundër muslimanëve, në betejën e Uhudit, por kur këta të fundit pësuan disfatë në ***`ah, mekkasit vendosën ta shfrytëzonin këtë fitore të të krishterëve dhe t`i rikrijonin në Arabi kushtet që ekzistonin para marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes. Disfata muslimane në ***`ah luajti një rol kyç në ngjarjet që do t`i prinin çlirimit të Mekkes në vitin 630.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Mund të kujtojmë se si ushtarët e sapokthyer e Halidit në Medine, menjëherë u quajtën dezertorë. Shumë ushtarë dhe komandantë ndjeheshin aq të turpëruar, sa nuk dilnin nga shtëpia për t`u mos u bërë objekt talljeje në publik. Ekspedita e ***`asë ia dha Kurejshit përshtypjen se fuqia e muslimanëve ishte shkatërruar tashmë dhe se dinjiteti dhe nderi që ata ngjallnin tek të tjerët, ishin humbur. Kjo i bëri mekkasit që të kërkonin rikthim të gjendjes që kishte mbretëruar para marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes. Ata ishin të bindur se tani mund të organizonin një sulm, kundër të cilit muslimanët do të ishin të paaftë për t`u mbrojtur. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Sipas kushteve të marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes, fiset arabe mund të vendosnin marrëdhënie dypalëshe me muslimanët ose me Kurejshin, sipas dëshirës së tyre. Duke e shfrytëzuar këtë mundësi, fisi Khuza vendosi të nënshkruante një marrëveshje miqësie me Profetin e Islamit . Në ndërkohë, një fis tjetër, i quajtur Bekr, u bë aleat i Kurejshit. Mes këtyre dy fiseve kishte një armiqësi shumë të vjetër por që të dy fiset duhej ta respektonin marrëveshjen e Hudejbijes dhe të qëndronin larg sulmeve kundër njëri-tjetrit.


Por tetëmbëdhjetë muaj pas marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes, një grup luftëtarësht të fisit Bekr e sulmuan fisin Khuza gjatë natës. Ky sulm ngjau nga fundi i muajit Rexheb të vitit të tetë pas Hixhrit (Nëntor 629). Fisi Khuza s`kishte bërë asgjë për të provokuar një sulm të tillë. Ata u strehuan në Qabe por armiqtë e tyre i ndoqën deri aty dhe vranë disa prej tyre. Disa të tjerë shpëtuan nga vdekja duke u strehuar pranë Budajl ibn Varakas dhe pranë mikut të tij, Rafa`a, në Mekke.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Marrëveshja e Hudejbijes parashihte që secili fis të mund të bënte aleancë me Kurejshin ose me Muhammedin, sipas dëshirës. Duke u mbështetur në këtë mundësi, fisi Khuza u rradhit ndër aleatët e Muhammedit kurse fisi Bekr iu bashkangjit Kurejshit. Ndërmjet fiseve Khuza dhe Bekr kishte disa mosmarrëveshje të vjetra, të cilat duhej domosdo të liheshin mënjanë, si pasojë e marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes. Duke e patur përkrahjen e Kurejshit, që besonte se muslimanët (pas betejës së ***`asë) e kishin humbur fuqinë e tyre, Benu el Dil, një degë e fisit Bekr, vendosi se kishte ardhur koha që të hakmerreshin kundër fisit Khuza. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Fisi Bekr nuk do ta kishte sulmuar fisin Khuza sikur të mos ishte përkrahja dhe kurajoja e dhënë nga Kurejshi. Historiani i famshëm, Taberiu, thotë se Ikrime bin Ebu Xhehli, Safvan bin Umejjeja dhe Suhejl ibn Amri, të gjithë figura prijëse të Kurejshit, u maskuan dhe luftuan në anën e fisit Bekr kundër fisit Khuza. Që të tre ishin nënshkrues të marrëveshjes së Hudejbijes.


Maxime Rodinson


Në Rexheb të vitit të tetë (Nëntor 629), për shkak të një gjakmarrjeje që kishte dekada që vazhdonte, disa nga pjesëtarët më agresivë të Kurejshit, e sulmuan fisin Khuza, një fis që ishte pranë Mekkes dhe që kishte aleancë me Muhammedin. Një njeri u vra dhe të tjerët u plagosën dhe u detyruan të strehoheshin në territorin e shenjtë të Mekkes. Të ndjekur edhe këtu, ata u strehuan në shtëpitë e dy miqve të tyre. Duke mos ndaluar me kaq, fisi Bekr i rrethoi shtëpitë. Njëzet vetë të fisit Khuza u vranë. ("Muhammedi")


Njëri nga prijësit e fisit Khuza, Amr bin Salimi, shkoi në Mekke dhe i kërkoi Profetit që të intervenonte. Profeti ishte i tmerruar nga tregimi i tij. Si një aleat i këtij fisi, ai ishte i detyruar t`i mbronte nga armiku. Por para se të merte masa ushtarake, ai bëri një përpjekje për ta sjellë në vend drejtësinë me mjete paqësore. Ai dërgoi një lajmëtar tek Kurejshi dhe kërkoi që:



	Kurejshi ose aleatët e Kurejshit, dmth. fisi Bekr, t`i paguante dëmshpërblim fisit Khuza.

	Kurejshi ta hiqte mbrojtjen e tij nga fisi Bekr ose

	Ta shpallte të pavlefshme marrëveshjen e Hudejbijes.



Zarkaniu përcjell se njeriu, që u përgjigj në emër të Kurejshit ishte Kurtaba ibn Umari. Ai i tha lajmëtarit të Profetit se vetëm i fundmi nga të tre kushtet ishte i pranueshëm për ta. Me fjalë të tjera, Kurejshi thoshte se marrëveshja e Hudejbijes, me kushtin e një paqeje dhjetëvjeçare, ishte tashmë një dokument i pavlefshëm.


Prijësit më gjaknxehtë të Kurejshit e shpallën menjëherë të pavlefshme marrëveshjen e Hudejbijes por njerëzit më të realtë në mesin e tyre shumë shpejt e kuptuan se përgjigja e dërguar në Medine ishte një gabim, që kishte qenë vetëm rezultat i arrogancës së tyre. Kur i menduan pasojat e mundshme të këtij veprimi, ata menjëherë u vunë në lëvizje për të parandaluar një katastrofë. Por si do ta bënin këtë? Pas një diskutimi të gjatë, ata vendosën që Ebu Sufjani të shkonte në Medine dhe të përpiqej ta bindte Profetin për ta rinovuar marrëveshjen e Hudejbijes.


Kur Ebu Sufjani arriti në Medine, ai fillimisht shkoi për ta takuar të bijën, Umm Habibe, që ishte njëra nga gratë e Profetit. Kur deshi të ulej mbi një shtroje, ajo e hoqi atë me të shpejtë dhe i tha: "Ti je një idhujtar i pistë dhe unë s`të lejoj dot të ulesh mbi shtrojen e të Dërguarit." Ajo e trajtoi Ebu Sufjanin si ndonjë përbindësh, që s`duhej prekur assesi. I tronditur nga një pritje e tillë, ai u largua prej saj dhe shkoi drejt e në xhami, për t`u takuar me Profetin. Por Profeti nuk pranoi të takohej me të. Pastaj ai kërkoi ndihmë nga Ebu Bekri, nga Umari dhe nga Aliu por që të tre i thanë se nuk mund të ndërmjetësonin për të tek Muhammedi. Pas kësaj, ai u kthye në Mekke duarzbrazur.


Kurejshi e kishte thyer premtimin dhe të dërguarit e fisit Khuza ishin akoma në Medine dhe po kërkonin drejtësi. Sikur Profeti ta shpërfillte këtë krim të Kurejshit, do ta dëmtonte imazhin që kishte në sytë e arabëve dhe një gjë të tillë nuk mund ta lejonte. Më në fund, Profeti vendosi ta merte Mekken dhe u urdhëroi muslimanëve të përgatiteshin.


Ushtria islame u nis nga Mekkeja në ditën e dhjetë të Ramazanit të vitit të tetë pas Hixhrit (1 Shkurt 630). Lajmi se një ushtri po marshonte drejt jugut, u përhap si rrufeja dhe arriti me të shpejtë në Mekke. Ata pjesëtarë të fisit Hashim, që kishin mbetur në Mekke, vendosën të largoheshin nga qyteti dhe t`i bashkangjiteshin ushtrisë. Në mesin e tyre ishte Abbas bin Abdu`l Muttalibi, xhaxhai i Profetit, Akil ibn Ebu Talibi dhe Ebu Sufjan bin Harith bin Abdu`l Muttalibi, që të dy kushëri të Profetit. Ata iu bashkangjitën ushtrisë islame dhe hynë bashkë me të në Mekke.


Në pasditën e 19 Ramazanit, ushtria arriti në Merr ed-Dharan, në veri të Mekkes dhe u ndal aty për ta kaluar natën. Në mbrëmje, Profeti urdhëroi që të gjithë ushtarët të ndiznin nga një zjarr të vogël, me çfarë e gjithë lugina shkëlqeu.


Ebu Sufjani dhe Hakim bin Hizami ishin larguar nga Mekkeja për ta kontrolluar njëmendësinë e lajmeve në lidhje me sulmin e muslimanëve. Duke lëvizur drejt veriut, në rrugën që çonte në Medine edhe ata arritën në Merr ed-Dharan dhe u shtangën me të përballur me numrin e madh të zjarreve. Kur kuptuan se ishin në kampin e muslimanëve tashmë, ata nuk ditën ç`të bënin për ta shpëtuar vetveten dhe qytetin e tyre.


Edhe Abbas ibn Abdu`l Muttalibi bëhej merak për sigurinë e mekkasve. Ai kishte frikë se sikur të rezistonin, do të përballeshin me një masakër. Ai po shëtitej me mushkën e bardhë të Profetit nëpër kampin musliman, kur papritmas u ndesh me Ebu Sufjanin dhe Hakim bin Hizamin. Ata i thanë se e kishin parë numrin e madh të muslimanëve dhe se nuk kishin fuqi t`u kundërviheshin. Ebu Sufjani kërkoi një këshillë nga Abbasi. Ai i tha që ta ndiqte atë dhe e çoi drejt e tek Profeti, për t`i kërkuar strehim. Hakim bin Hizami u kthye në Mekke për ta përcjellur atë që kishte parë dhe dëgjuar. Abbasi dhe Ebu Sufjani lëvizën nëpër kampin musliman. Për një çast kaluan pranë çadrës së Umarit, i cili kërkoi të kuptonte se kush ishte ky vizitor.


Sapo e njohu Ebu Sufjanin, Umari u zemërua dhe i tha: "O armik i Zotit, në fund ke rënë në duart e mia. Tani kam për të të vrarë." Por Abbasi ndërhyri duke thënë se Ebu Sufjani ishte nën mbrojtjen e tij. Pas kësaj, Umari shpejtoi për t`u takuar me Profetin dhe i kërkoi leje për ta vrarë. Profeti i tha Abbasit ta sillte pranë tij të nesërmen.


Herët në mëngjes, Abbasi, Ebu Sufjani dhe Umari po prisnin para çadrës së Profetit. Umari mezi priste për ta vrarë Ebu Sufjanin por Profeti e ndali dhe e ftoi këtë të fundit që ta pranonte Islamin. Ebu Sufjani nuk kishte shumë dëshirë për ta pranuar Islamin por Abbasi i tha se sikur të mos e pranonte, Umari do ta vriste dhe kurrë nuk do të mund të kthehej në Mekke. I përballur me vdekjen, Ebu Sufjani e shqiptoi Dëshminë (Shehadetin), me të cilën formalisht u pranua në shoqërinë muslimane.


Abbasi gjithashtu i kërkoi Profetit që t`i falte Ebu Sufjanit ndonjë favor, që do ta dallonte nga mekkasit e tjerë. Profeti tha se të gjithë mekkasit që do të strehoheshin në shtëpinë e Ebu Sufjanit dhe që do të qëndronin në shtëpitë e tyre ose në rrethinat e Qabes, do të ishin të mbrojtur. Ebu Sufjani ishte tejet krenar që Profeti e kishte shpallur shtëpinë e tij një strehë për idhujtarët mekkas. Miqtë e tij të mëvonshëm dhe adhuruesit e tij, akoma po i thurrin epope kësaj "merite" të madhe të tij.


Ishte e premte, 20 Ramazani i vitit të tetë pas Hixhrit (11 Shkurt 630) kur ushtria islame u nis nga Merr ed-Dharani dhe marshoi drejt Mekkes. Abbasi dhe Ebu Sufjani po qëndronin në një vend të lartë, duke i vështruar ushtarët që kalonin para tyre. Ky i fundit u ndikua shumë nga disiplina, rendi, numri dhe morali i ushtarëve dhe i tha Abbasit:


"Nipi yt vërtet ka krijuar një mbretëri dhe një fuqi të madhe." Abbasi ia ktheu: "Turp të kesh! Kjo është profetësi dhe jo mbretëri." Ebu Sufjani kurrë nuk kishte parë një pamje kaq të mrekullueshme dhe me reflekset e tija pagane e me vizionin e tij tejet të kufizuar, e interpretonte këtë gjë vetëm në aspektin material. Megjithatë, ai e kuptonte mjaft mirë se loja kishte marrë fund për të dhe për idhujtarët e tjerë dhe se e vetmja gjë e rëndësishme në atë çast, ishte shpëtimi i jetës së tij dhe të idhujtarëve të tjerë.


Ebu Sufjani vrapoi drejt Mekkes dhe duke hyrë në afërsi të Qabes, thirri me zë: "O mekkas! Muhammedi ka arritur me ushtrinë e tij dhe ju s`keni kurrfarë fuqie për t`iu kundërvënë. Ata prej jush që hyjnë në shtëpinë time, do të jenë të mbrojtur dhe tashmë vetëm dorëzimi juaj pa kusht, mund t`ju shpëtojë nga masakra."


Gruaja e tij, Hindi, e dëgjoi këtë thirrje. Ajo doli e zemëruar nga shtëpia, e kapi për mjekrre dhe bërtiti: "O mekkas, vriteni këtë idiot! Ai është plakur krejt. Shpëtoni prej tij dhe mbrojeni qytetin tuaj!"


Por kush mund ta mbronte tashmë Mekken dhe si? Për disa çaste, Ebu Sufjanin e rrethuan mekkasit dhe njëri prej tyre e pyeti: "Shtëpia jote mund të marrë veç pak njerëz. Si mund të strehohen në të të gjithë?" Ai ia ktheu: "Të gjithë që qëndrojnë në shtëpitë e tyre dhe që qëndrojnë në rrethinat e Qabes, do të jenë të mbrojtur." Kjo do të thoshte se e gjitha që duhet të bënin idhujtarët për ta shpëtuar jetën e tyre, ishte të qëndronin në shtëpi dhe të mos i provokonin ushtarët armiq.


Washington Irving


Muhammedi përgatiti një ekspeditë të fshehtë kundër Mekkes. Të gjitha rrugët që çonin në Mekke u bllokuan, për të parandaluar që lajmi të arrinte atje. Por mes të ikurve nga Mekkeja kishte njëfarë Hatebi, familja e të cilit kishte mbetur në Mekke dhe nuk kishte lidhje me ndonjë fis të fuqishëm, nën mbrojtjen e të cilit mund të hynte. Hatebi mendoi se familja e tij do të mund të fitonte prestigj në sytë e Kurejshit, duke ua treguar planet e Muhammedit. Me këtë qëllim, ai shkroi një letër në lidhje me planin e befasishëm dhe ia dha një këngëtareje, e cila e do ta çonte letrën në Mekke. Ajo ishte në rrugë kur Muhammedi mori vesh për tradhëtinë e tij. Aliu dhe pesë të tjerë, të armatosur mirë, u dërguan për ta ndjekur lajmëtaren. Shumë shpejt ata e arritën gruan dhe më kot e kërkuan për të gjetur ndonjë letër tek ajo. Shumë prej tyre mendonin se duhej të ktheheshin por Aliu ishte i bindur se Profeti nuk mund ta kishte gabim. Ai e nxorri shpatën dhe u betua se do ta vriste lajmëtaren sikur të mose kishte letër. Kërcënimi pati ndikim dhe ajo e nxorri letrën, që e kishte fshehur mes flokëve.


Kur u kuptua puna, Hatebi menjëherë e pranoi gabimin dhe u arsyetua se qëllimi i tij ishte t`i siguronte një favor familjes së tij të varfër dhe se ishte i bindur se letra do të ishte e padëmshme dhe pa ndonjë ndikim në planet e të Dërguarit.


Umari ishte zemëruar me këto arsyetime dhe do t`ia kishte prerë kokën sikur i Dërguari, i cili kujtoi se Hatebi kishte luftuar heroikisht në Bedër, të mos ia falte gabimin..


Muhammedi, i cili nuk ishte i sigurt me çfarë rezistence do të përballej në Mekke, bëri një ndarje të kujdeshme të forcave të tij. Ndërsa pjesa kryesore e ushtrisë marshonte përpara, dy grupe përparonin drejt qytetit nga kodrat, që gjendeshin në të dyja anët. Aliut, i cili i printe një force të madhe kalorësish, iu dorëzua flamuri i shenjtë, të cilin duhej ta vendoste në malin Hadxhun dhe të qëndronte atje derisa t`i bashkangjitej Profeti. Të gjithë komandantët u urdhëruan të ishin të përmbajtur dhe kurrsesi të mos sulmonin të parët.("Jeta e Muhammedit")


I Dërguari i Zotit hyri në Mekke nga veriu. Usameja, djali i Zejd bin Harithes, martirit të betejës së ***`asë, ishte ulur bashkë me të, mbi kafshën e tij. Muhammedi e mbante të përkulur kokën dhe i recitonte vargjet e kapitullit "Fitorja" të Kur`anit.


Aliu e mbante flamurin e Islamit teksa u printe kalorësve. Profeti i urdhëroi Zubejr bin Avvamit që të hynte në qytet nga perëndimi dhe Halid bin Velidit nga jugu. Ai u dha urdhra të prerë ushtarëve që të mos e vrisnin askë, veçse në raste vetëmbrojtjeje. Prej kohësh po priste për t`i shkatërruar idhujt në Qabe por dëshironte që kjo gjë të realizohej pa gjakderdhje. Urdhrat e tij ishin të prerë dhe të qartë por edhe përkundër kësaj, Halid bin Velidi vrau 28 mekkas në portën jugore të qytetit me arsyetimin se kishin treguar rezistencë.


Sir John Glubb


Pushtimi musliman i Mekkes ishte thuase pa gjakderdhje. Halid bin Velidi gjaknxehtë  vrau ca njerëz në portën jugore të qytetit dhe për këtë u qortua ashpër nga Muhammedi. ("Pushtimet e mëdha arabe")


Tetë vite më parë, Muhammedi ishte arratisur nga Mekkeja si një ikanak, për kokën e të cilit ishte dhënë një çmim dhe tani po kthehej në të njejtin qytet si çlirues. Megjithatë, sjellja e tij, nuk kishte gjurmë krenarie ose kënaqësie por vetëm mirënjohje dhe modesti. Mirënjohje ndaj Zotit për mëshirën e Tij, që ia fali një robi të thjeshtë dhe modesti para shkëlqimit të lavdisë së kësaj bote dhe të kalueshmërisë së gjithçkaje njerëzore.


Profeti erdhi në rrethinat e Qabes, zbriti nga deveja e vete, e thirri kushëririn e tij Ali ibn Ebu Talibin dhe që të dy hapëruan brenda Qabes, duke e kujtuar urdhrin hyjnor të dhënë Profetëve Ibrahim dhe Ismail:


...dhe Ne morëm fjalë nga Ibrahimi dhe Ismaili që ta pastrojnë shtëpinë Time...Kur`an (2:125)


Profeti dhe Aliu e gjetën Shtëpinë e Zotit në një gjendje të mjerueshme. Ajo ishte shndërruar në panteonin e 360 idhujve dhe duhet të pastrohej. Profeti i rrëzoi një nga një të gjithë idhujt, duke e recituar vargun në vijim nga Kur`ani:


Erdhi e Vërteta dhe u zhduk gënjeshtra. Sepse gënjeshtra do të zhduket domosdo...Kur`an (17:81)


Idhulli më i madh në këtë panteon ishte ai i Hubalit, perëndisë tradicionale të fisit Umejje. Ebu Sufjani madje e kishte marrë njëherë edhe në fushëbetejë gjatë betejës së Uhudit, për t`u dhënë moral trupave të tij. Hubali ishte vendosur në një piedestal të veçantë, të cilin Profeti nuk e arrinte dot. Andaj i urdhëroi Aliut që të ngjitej mbi shpatullat e tij dhe ta rrëzonte edhe atë. Duke iu bindur këtij urdhri të Profetit, Aliu u ngjit mbi shpatullat e tija dhe me një goditje e thërrmoi perëndinë kryesore të idhujtarëve. Me këtë goditje të fuqishme të Aliut, idhujtaria morri fund përgjithmonë në Qabe. Shtëpia e Zotit ishte pastrua tashmë...


Ebu`l Kalam Azad


Disa nga idhujt ishin të vendosur mbi piedestale më të larta, të cilat i Dërguari s`i arrinte dot. Ai i urdhëroi Aliut të ngjitej mbi shpatullat e tij, që të mund t`i rrëzonte. Aliu u ngjit mbi shpatullat e të Dërguarit dhe i rrëzoi idhujt. Me këtë, ai e pastroi idhujtarinë përgjithmonë nga Qabeja. ("I Dërguari i mëshirës", Lahore, Pakistan, 1970)


Kur të gjithë idhujt ishin thyer, të gjitha pikturat ishin fshirë dhe të gjitha shenjat e politeizmit ishin shkatërruar, Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit, i urdhëroi Bilallit që ta recitonte ezanin. Bilalli recioti dhe lugina e Mekkes u mbush me tekbirin ("Allahu Ekber") e tij të fortë e të pasur. Profeti pastaj bëri shtatë rrotullime rreth Qabes dhe fali një namaz falënderimi ndaj Krijuesit të tij.


Në ndërkohë, Kurejshi ishte mbledhur përreth Qabes për ta pritur Profetin. Ata shpresonin se ai do të takohej me ta para se të merte një vendim në lidhje me fatin e tyre. Atëherë, i Dërguari u paraqit në hyrje të Qabes. Ai e vështroi grupin e njerëzve para tij dhe pastaj u tha:


Nuk ka zot tjetër veç Allahut. Ai është Një dhe i Vetëm e nuk ka të barabartë. Të gjitha lëvdatat janë për Të. Ai e mbajti fjalën e Tij. Ai e ndihmoi robin e Tij drejt fitores dhe i shpërndau grupet e armiqve.


O njerëz! Më dëgjoni! E gjithë mendjemadhësia, krenaria dhe pretendimet për gjak fisnik të kohës së Injorancës, janë nën këmbën time.


O Kurejsh! Zoti e ka shkatërruar arrogancën e kohëve të Injorancës dhe e ka shkatërruar krenarinë racore. Të gjithë njerëzit janë pasardhës të Ademit dhe Ademi s`ishte veçse një grusht pluhur.


Pastaj Profeti e recitoi vargun në vijim:


O njerëz! Ne ju krijuam nga një burrë e një grua dhe ju ndamë në fise e familje, që të njiheni mes veti. Më i miri dhe më i larti prej juve pranë Zotit është ai që e do Atë më shumë dhe që më së shumti i druhet. Vërtet Zoti është Njohës dhe i Ditur. Kur`an (49:13)


Ky varg është një Magna Carta e barazisë dhe vëllazërisë njerëzore në Islam. Nuk mund të ketë ndonjë dallim mes njerëzve në bazë të racës, ngjyrës, kombësisë, fisit ose pasurisë. Ndërkohë që Islami i shkatërron dallimet e tjera, ai themelon dallime të vetat, që s`janë tjetër veçse besimi dhe karakteri.


Më pas, Muhammedi i parashtroi një pyetje Kurejshit: "Si mendon se kam për t`ju trajtuar tani?" Ata thanë: "Ti je një vëlla bujar dhe i biri i një vëllai bujar. Presim vetëm mirësi dhe falje prej teje." Ai tha: "Unë do t`jua them vetëm atë, që Jusufi ua tha vëllezërve të tij: Sot nuk ka fajësim për ju... (Kur`an 12:92). Shkoni të gjithë sepse jeni të liruar!"


Profeti shpalli një amnesti të përgjithshme në Mekke, e cila i përfshinte edhe ata që ishin larguar nga Islami. Ai ia ndaloi ushtrisë plaçkitjen ose konfiskimin e diçkaje, që i takonte Kurejshit, i cili më parë, nuk kishte lënë gjë pa bërë, për ta shkatërruar atë dhe Islamin. Por në çastin e tij të triumfit, ai i falte të gjitha krimet e tyre.


Në fillim, kurejshitët nuk mendonin se kjo ishte e vërtetë dhe nuk u besonin veshëve të tyre. Si mundej Muhammedi ta përballonte dëshirën për t`i vrarë, pas gjithë asaj që i kishin bërë në këto dy dekada dhe në veçanti tani, që fuqia ishte në duart e tij? Të përmbajturit nga përdorimi i fuqisë që kishte në duar, ishte diçka e pakuptueshme për idhujtarët e Mekkes. Duhet kohë derisa kuptimi i fjalëve të Muhammedit të zinte vend në mendjet e tyre dhe amnestia e sapofalur të fillonte t`u dukej e vërtetë.


Qëllimi i të Dërguarit të Zotit ishte ta merte Mekken pa gjakderdhje dhe kësaj ia kishte dalë mbanë. Pikërisht në këtë rast ai e zbuloi veten, të tillë siç përshkruhej në fjalët e Kur`anit. Ai ishte "një mëshirë për njerëzimin." Historia nuk njeh një shembull të tillë faljeje. Jo vetëm që nuk u vranë paganët dhe që nuk u dënuan për krimet e kryera në të kaluarën, por as nuk u përzunë nga shtëpitë dhe pronat e muhaxhirëve, të cilat i kishin pushtuar, pas ikjes së tyre.


Nga Qabeja, Profeti shkoi në kodrën Safa, ku mekkasit erdhën për ta njohur si sovran të tyre, në dy aspekte: si të Dërguarin e Zotit dhe si sunduesin e tyre të përhershëm. Të gjithë i dhanë besë besnikërie Muhammedit duke i vendosur duart mbi dorën e tij. Pas tyre, erdhi rradha që gratë të betoheshin për besnikëri. Por ai nuk kishte dëshirë që ta prekte dorën e ndonjë gruaje, që nuk ishte gruaja e tij. Andaj i urdhëroi Umarit që t`i pranonte betimet e grave.


Sir John Glubb


Pastaj i Dërguari i urdhëroi Umar ibn el-Hattabit, t`i pranonte betimet e grave. ("Pushtimet e mëdha arabe")


Kur betimi mbaroi, i Dërguari filloi të merej me problemet e reja politike dhe administrative, që u shfaqën me çlirimin e Mekkes.


Tregimi i komplikuar dhe mahnitës, që kishte filluar më 12 Shkurt 610, në shpellën Hira, kishte arritur kulmin më 11 Shkurt 630, në oborrin e Qabes. Ishte një ditë përplot ndjenja, premtime dhe ceremoni, e paharrueshme përnga rëndësia historike dhe simbolizmi. Aspiratat që ishin dukur krejtësisht të pashpresa në Ta`ifin e vitit 620, tani ishin fakte të realizuara në Mekken e vitit 630.


Kurejshi kishte dhënë një përpjekje të gjatë dhe të ashpër kundër Islamit për njëzet vite me rradhë por shumë prej tyre, tani e shihnin se idhujt që i kishin adhuruar si perëndi e perëndesha, s`ishin veçse një morri gjërash të padobishme. Andaj ata e pranuan Islamin. Mes tyre kishte dy lloje njerëzish. Njëri grup ishin ata, që ishin vërtet të bindur se Muhammedi ishte i Dërguari i Zotit dhe që e njihnin si të tillë. Por kishte edhe shumë të tjerë prej tyre, që e pranuan Islamin vetëm sepse nuk kishin zgjedhje tjetër. Ata e kuptuan se nuk kishte dobi të rezistonin dhe e ndjenë se, në fund të fundit, nuk ishte `dhe një "tregti" aq e keqe të deklaroheshin muslimanë. Me ç`dozë rezervimi e pranuan Islamin këta njerëz, ishte një pyetje që do të gjente përgjigje në të ardhmen.


Të gjithë pjesëtarët e fisit Umejje, duke përfshirë edhe Hindin, gruan e Ebu Sufjanit dhe kanibalen e Uhudit, e "pranuan" Islamin.


Këtu mund të ndalemi pak dhe ta analizojmë "pranimin" e Islamit nga ana e tyre. Një njeri mund t`i dorëzohet armikut nga frika dhe frika mund ta detyrojë ta mbyllë gojën. Frika mund të bëjë shumë gjëra por ka diçka që nuk e bën dot: frika nuk e kthen urrejtjen në dashuri. Për njëzet vite me rradhë, fisi Umejje u kishte prirë sulmeve pagane kundër Islamit. Ata bënë një luftë ekonomike, ushtarake dhe psikologjike kundër Profetit dhe ndjekësve të tij. Të presësh që një demonstrim i mrekullueshëm i fuqisë ushtarake të Muhammedit, përnjëherë t`i bindë ata se ai vërtet ishte i Dërguari i Zotit, është një kërkesë e tepërt nga natyra njerëzore. Demonstrimi i fuqisë së muslimanëve, nuk e ktheu urrejtjen dhe mllefin e umajjadëve në dashuri dhe respekt. Kjo gjë mund të pritet më së paku, një një kohë kur Islami jo vetëm që ua kishte marrë idhujt që i adhuronin por i kishte lënë edhe pa prestigjin, privilegjet, statusin dhe fuqinë e tyre. Ata, pra, ishin në gjendjen e zakonshme mendore të popujve që pësojnë disfatë. Zemrat e tyre ishin përplot urrejtje dhe dëshirë për t`u hakmarrë kundër mbrojtësve të Islamit.


Fisi Umejje e pranoi Islamin, vetëm pas shkatërrimit të gjithçkaje pagane në Mekke. Përpjekja e tyre për ta ruajtur të kaluarën dhe për t`i mbajtur lidhjet e tyre me paganizmin si paganë kishte dështuar. Por tani, mbase mund ta mbanin të njejtën lidhje duke qenë "muslimanë". Prijësit e idhujtarëve, pra, u rradhitën në mesin e besimtarëve, të maskuar si muslimanë. Kjo i bëri ata shumë më të rrezikshëm se më parë, kur armiqësia e tyre ishte e hapur. Në atë çast, ata kaluan në "nëntokë" dhe i numëruan ditët për të gjetur një mundësi që ta shkatërronin Islamin, po të ishte e mundur. Nëse jo, ata do t`i ndryshonin karakteristikat e tij dalluese dhe do të rikthenin po aq tradita sa mundeshin nga koha e Injorancës.


Fisi Umejje nuk mund ta shkatërronte Islamin derisa ishte gjallë Muhammedi sepse ai kishte marrë masa të forta për ta parandaluar ringjalljen e paganizmit. Ai ishte i kujdesshëm gjithë kohës dhe paganët nuk arritën ta zinin në befasi. Ai ishte i kujdesshëm që atyre të mos u jepte pozita autoritative, të cilat mund t`i përdornin për të ardhur sërish në pushtet.


Disa historianë kanë pretenduar se Profeti kishte dëshirë ta aktivizonte fisin Umejje në shërbim të Islamit sepse ata kishin aftësi të rralla dhe ishin njerëz të talentuar.


 Von Grunebaum 


Muhammedi kishte nevojë për përvojën e klasës sunduese të Mekkes. Zgjerimi i shoqërisë muslimane dhe para se të gjithash, organizimi themelor i saj, nuk mund të administrohej pa ndihmën e mekkasve. ("Islami klasik - një histori 600-1258", 1970)


Ky është një pretendim që nuk i reziston dot një hulumtimi të kujdesshëm. Nuk ka kurrfarë dëshmie se Profeti ndonjëherë e shfrytëzoi "përvojën" e fisit Umejje për diçka. Një pretendim po aq i pasaktë është të thuash se zgjerimi i shoqërisë islame dhe organizimi themelor i saj nuk mund të administrohej pa ndihmën e tyre. Sikur fisi Umejje të ishte vërtetë kaq i aftë siç pretendohet, përse nuk i përdori këto aftësi në luftën kundër Muhammedit dhe Islamit, prej të cilëve pësoi disfatë? I Dërguari i Zotit e krijoi dhe e konsolidoi Shtetin Islam, mes sulmeve të vazhdueshme të umajjadëve. Shteti Islam nuk mund të bashkëekzistonte me oligarkinë mekkase, të prirë nga umajjadët. Andaj duhet ta shkatërronte atë. Muhammedi kurrë nuk u mahnit me "aftësitë" e tyre, para ose pas pranimit të Islamit dhe kurrë nuk i emëroi për gjeneralë, guvernatorë ose gjykatës. Ky element i politikës së tij ndaj tyre nuk mund të ishte më i hapur dhe më i qartë.


Disa historianë sunnitë kanë shkruar se Muhammedi e emëroi Muavijen, djalin e Ebu Sufjanit dhe Hindit, si një "shkrues" të vargjeve kuranore. Ai vërtet mund të këte marrë pjesë në shënimin e disa vargjeve kuranore por kjo s`do të thotë se ato nuk do të mund të shkruheshin pa të. Profeti kishte shumë shkrues të tjerë të Kur`anit. Si e para, kur Muavije u bë musliman, pjesa më e madhe e Kur`anit ishte shpallur tashmë dhe kishte mbetur shumë pak, në mos asgjë fare, për të shkruar. Përveç kësaj, ai ishte vetëm njëri nga shkruesit e shumtë të Kur`anit. Sikur të shkruarit e Kur`anit të ishte një "cilësi" aq e madhe për të, atëherë duhet theksuar gjithashtu, se ai e ndante këtë cilësi me shumë persona të tjerë. Në fund të fundit, Abdullah bin Saad bin Ebu Sarh, vëllai i qumështit i Osman bin Affanit, ishte njëri nga shkruesit. Ai i ndryshoi vargjet e Kur`anit, teksa i shkruante dhe Profeti e shpalli atë një njeri të dalë nga feja. Ai do të ekzekutohej por u shpëtua nga Osmani. Në fund, Profeti e dëboi nga Medineja.


Pra, aftësia e Muavijes si një shkrues i Kur`anit, nuk ishte ndonjë gjë, që gjendej rrallë në Medine. Historianët i kanë shënuar emrat e 29 shkruesve, që ishin në dispozitë të Profetit.


Por edhe përkundër gjithë kësaj, pretendimi i Von Grunebaumit, që e përmendëm më sipër, do të ishte i saktë, sikur të thuhej se jo Profeti i Islamit por Ebu Bekri dhe Umari, ishin ata që kishin nevojë për përvojën dhe për shkathtësitë e fisit Umejje dhe se ishin pikërisht ata, të cilët nuk mund të sundonin pa përkrahjen e tyre. Umajjadët ishin të pazëvendësueshëm për Ebu Bekrin dhe për Umarin. Tregimi i rilindjes së umajjadëve gjatë kalifatit të Ebu Bekrit dhe atë të Umarit, do të shpjegohen në një kapitull tjetër.


Për dallim prej tyre, Profeti thjesht u përpoq t`i zbuste zemrat e umajjadëve me dhurata, me shpresën për t`ua hequr urrejtjen ndaj Islamit dhe me shpresën se ndonjëherë, ata vetë ose fëmijët e tyre do të bëheshin muslimanë të sinqertë. Por këto përpjekje nuk dhanë fryt. Asgjë që bëri ai, nuk e zbuti zemrën e tyre ndaj Islamit. Ata kurrë nuk u identifikuan me kÃ«tÃ« fe dhe kurrÃ« nuk u lidhÃ«n me tÃ«. NÃ« aspektin emocional dhe ideologjik, ata nuk mund tÃ« pajtoheshin kurrsesi me Islamin. VetÃ«m pas dÃ«shtimit tÃ« pÃ«rpjekjeve tÃ« tyre luftarake, ata i njohÃ«n virtytet e Islamit dhe e pranuan paqen me tÃ«. Por pÃ«r ta, vetÃ«m mjetet kishin ndryshuar. QÃ«llimi mbetej akoma i njejti.


DitÃ«n kur Ebu Sufjani, e shoqja Hindi, djali i tyre Muavije dhe pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit umajjad u bÃ«nÃ« muslimanÃ«, "kali trojan" i politeizmit hyri nÃ« kÃ«shtjellÃ«n e Islamit. Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, filozofi i Islamit, konvertimin e tyre nÃ« Islam e pÃ«rshkruan kÃ«shtu:



UmajjadÃ«t nuk u bÃ«nÃ« besimtarÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«. Ata vetÃ«m sa iu nÃ«nshtruan njÃ« force superiore."



Teksa sillte njÃ« verdikt tÃ« tillÃ«, nÃ« lidhje me konvertimin e fisit Umejje nÃ« Islam, Aliu e parafrazonte vargun nÃ« vijim, nga Kur`ani:


ArabÃ«t thonÃ«: "Ne besuam". Thuaj: "Ju s`keni besuar. MÃ« mirÃ« thoni: "jemi bÃ«rÃ« muslimanÃ«". Sepse feja akoma s`ka hyrÃ« nÃ« zemrat tuaja. Kur`an (49:14)


Profeti i Islamit qÃ«ndroi dy javÃ« nÃ« Mekke, pÃ«r t`i edukuar konvertitÃ«t e rinj mekkas dhe pÃ«r ta organizuar qeverisjen e qytetit. Ai tashmÃ« e kishte pastruar Qaben dhe muslimanÃ«t ishin bÃ«rÃ« sundues tÃ« njÃ« qyteti, i cili ishte qendra sociale, politike, kulturore, tregtare dhe religjioze e ArabisÃ«. TÃ« gjithÃ« arabÃ«t tani e njihnin autoritetin e qeverisÃ« sÃ« Muhammedit si autoritetin mÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« nÃ« Arabi.


Profeti i konsolidoi territoret e reja tÃ« fituara mes Mekkes dhe Medines dhe ato qÃ« ishin nÃ« rrethinat e Mekkes. Pas kÃ«saj, ai filloi me riorganizimin e shoqÃ«risÃ« arabe. NÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, arabÃ«t ishin tÃ« njohur vetÃ«m me strukturat themelore fisnore dhe familjare, nÃ« organizimin e tyre shoqÃ«ror. Tani, ata ishin bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« "komb" (ummet) nÃ«n prijÃ«sinÃ« e tij. BesnikÃ«ria e tyre si muslimanÃ«, nuk themelohej nÃ« origjinÃ«n racore, nÃ« pÃ«rkatÃ«sinÃ« fisnore, kombÃ«tare ose gjuhÃ«sore dhe nuk njihte kufij gjeografikÃ«. PÃ«rcaktimi i tyre si muslimanÃ« i kalonte tÃ« gjitha barrierat natyrore dhe dallimet artificiale tÃ« krijuara nga njeriu. BesnikÃ«ria e tyre e re ishte ndaj shoqÃ«risÃ« sÃ« besimtarÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t e njihnin Zotin si NjÃ« tÃ« vetÃ«m dhe Muhammedin si tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Tij.


ShumÃ« fise pÃ«rreth Mekkes ishin akoma paganÃ« dhe Profeti kishte dÃ«shirÃ« t`i ftonte ata nÃ« Islam. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, kishte edhe fise tÃ« tjera, qÃ« e kishin pranuar Islamin por qÃ« nuk i kishin paguar tatimet e tyre dhe duhej t`u pÃ«rkujtohej njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ«. Andaj, ai dÃ«rgoi misionarÃ« dhe mbledhÃ«s tÃ« tatimeve, me udhÃ«zime tÃ« qarta pÃ«r detyrat e tyre, pÃ«r pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sitÃ« dhe pÃ«r autoritetin qÃ« kishin.


NjÃ«ri nga kÃ«ta mbledhÃ«s tÃ« tatimeve ishte Halid bin Velidi. Profeti e dÃ«rgoi atÃ« tek fisi Xhadhima, pÃ«r t`i mbledhur tatimet e papaguara por ai e tejkaloi autoritetin qÃ« i ishte dhÃ«nÃ« dhe i njollosi duart me gjakun e muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« pafajshÃ«m.


Muhammed ibn Is`hak


Ekpedita e Halidit tek fisi Xhadhima tÃ« Kinanes, pas Ã§lirimit tÃ« Mekkes dhe eskpedita e Aliut pÃ«r ta pÃ«rmirÃ«suar gabimin e Halidit


Hakimi mÃ« ka thÃ«nÃ« se i DÃ«rguari e thirri Aliun dhe i tha tÃ« shkonte tek kÃ«ta njerÃ«z, tÃ« shihte si qÃ«ndronte puna dhe t`i ndalonte praktikat e epokÃ«s pagane. Andaj Aliu shkoi tek ta me paratÃ«, qÃ« i kishte dÃ«rguari Profeti dhe u pagoi tatim gjaku dhe dÃ«mshpÃ«rblim pÃ«r humbjet e tyre. Kur ishte shpaguar i gjithÃ« gjaku i derdhur dhe tÃ« gjitha pronat e dÃ«mtuara, mbetÃ«n edhe pak para. Ai pyeti nÃ« kishte mbetur ndonjÃ« shpagim pÃ«r t`u bÃ«rÃ« dhe me tÃ« marrÃ« pÃ«rgjigjen se s`kishte asgjÃ« pÃ«r t`u shpaguar, ua fali pjesÃ«n tjetÃ«r tÃ« parave, nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Pastaj u kthye tek i DÃ«rguari, i tregoi se Ã§`kishte bÃ«rÃ« dhe ky i fundit e lÃ«vdoi. Pastaj i DÃ«rguari u ngrit dhe duke qenÃ« i drejtuar nga Qabeja, i ngriti duar dhe tha: "O Zot! UnÃ« jam i pafajshÃ«m para Teje pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« ka bÃ«rÃ« Halidi." KÃ«tÃ« e pÃ«rsÃ«riti tri herÃ«.


Halidi dhe Abdurrahman bin Aufi u zunÃ« pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje. Abdurrahmani i tha Halidit: "Ti ke bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« veprim pagan." Halidi i tha se ai thjesht ishte hakmarrÃ« pÃ«r babain e Abdurrahmanit. Ky i fundit ia ktheu se ai po gÃ«njente sepse vetÃ« e kishte vrarÃ« vrasÃ«sin e tÃ« atit dhe se Halidi ishte hakmarrÃ« pÃ«r dajÃ«n e tij.


Pasi e dÃ«gjoi kÃ«tÃ«, Profeti i tha (Halidit): "LÃ«ri tÃ« qetÃ« shokÃ«t e mi (sahabet), sepse betohem nÃ« Zotin se edhe sikur tÃ« kesh njÃ« mal prej ari dhe ta harxhosh nÃ« rrugÃ« tÃ« Zotit, kurrÃ« s`ke pÃ«r t`i arritur meritat e tyre. "Jeta e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit"


Washington Irving


GjatÃ« njÃ« misioni (nÃ« Tehame) Halid bin Velidit i duhej tÃ« kalonte nÃ«pÃ«r tokÃ«n e fisit Xhadsima. Ai kishte me vete 350 vetÃ« dhe shoqÃ«rohej nga Abdurrahmani, njÃ«ri nga muslimanÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« hershÃ«m. UdhÃ«zimet e Profetit ishin qÃ« tÃ« tregohej paqe dhe vullnet i mirÃ« me njerÃ«zit, tÃ« pÃ«rhapej feja dhe tÃ« qÃ«ndrohej larg dhunÃ«s, derisa nuk sulmoheshin.


Pjesa mÃ« e madhe e fisit Xhadsima e kishte pranuar Islamin por nÃ« mesin e tyre kishte akoma tÃ« tillÃ« qÃ« e ndiqnin fenÃ« e sabejve. NÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, ky fis e kishte plaÃ§kitur dhe vrarÃ« njÃ« dajÃ« tÃ« Halidit, i cili ishte babai i Abdurrahmanit. Nga frika se Halidi dhe miku i tij mund tÃ« hakmerreshin pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« vrasje, fisi Xhadsima i priti ata tÃ« armatosur.


NÃ« brendi, Halidi ishte mjaft i lumtur qÃ« i shihte tÃ« armatosur. Duke u bÃ«rtitur me njÃ« ton autoritativ, ai i pyeti nÃ« ishin muslimanÃ« ose jobesimtarÃ«. Me njÃ« akcent tÃ« ndryshÃ«m, ata thanÃ«: "MuslimanÃ«". Halidi pyeti: "AtÃ«herÃ« pÃ«rse po na prisni me armÃ« nÃ« duar?". PÃ«rgjigja e tyre ishte: "Sepse kemi armiq nÃ« mesin e disa fiseve, qÃ« mund tÃ« na sulmojnÃ« papritmas."


Me njÃ« ton tÃ« ashpÃ«r, Halidi u kÃ«rkoi qÃ« tÃ« zbrisnin nga kuajt dhe t`i linin nÃ« tokÃ«t armÃ«t e tyre. Disa pranuan dhe menjÃ«herÃ« u kapÃ«n dhe u lidhÃ«n. TÃ« tjerÃ«t u arratisÃ«n. Duke e pranuar ikjen e tyre si njÃ« shenjÃ« tÃ« fajÃ«sisÃ«, Halidi i ndoqi dhe i shkatÃ«rroi vendet e tyre. Madje nÃ« kulm tÃ« zemÃ«rimit tÃ« tij, ai vrau disa nga tÃ« burgosurit.


Muhammedi, kur dÃ«gjoi pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« mllef krejt tÃ« panevojshÃ«m, i ngriti duart drejt qiellit dhe i kÃ«rkoi Zotit tÃ« dÃ«shmonte se ai vetÃ« nuk ishte fajtor pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ«. Halidi, i qortuar ashpÃ«r kur u kthye prapa, ia hodhi fajin Abdurrahmanit por Muhammedi mohoi kategorikisht Ã§do akuzÃ« kundÃ«r njÃ«rit nga ndjekÃ«sit e tij mÃ« tÃ« hershÃ«m dhe mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«. Aliu bujar u dÃ«rgua pÃ«r t`i korigjuar dÃ«met, qÃ« i kishte bÃ«rÃ« Halidi tek fisi Xhadsima dhe pÃ«r t`u paguar dÃ«mshpÃ«rblime familjeve tÃ« tÃ« vrarÃ«ve.


Ishte njÃ« mision shumÃ« i pÃ«rshtatshÃ«m me natyrÃ«n e Aliut dhe ai e pÃ«rmbushi mÃ« sÃ« miri detyrÃ«n e tij. Pasi i kuptoi dÃ«mtimet dhe humbjet e Ã§do individi, ai pagoi dÃ«mshpÃ«rblime pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ«. Kur tÃ« gjithÃ« dÃ«mshpÃ«rblimet ishin paguar, Aliu e shpÃ«rndau pjesÃ«n tjetÃ«r tÃ« parave mes njerÃ«zve, duke lÃ«nÃ« pÃ«rshtypje tek njerÃ«zit me bujarinÃ« e tij. Me kÃ«tÃ«, Aliu i meritoi falÃ«nderimet dhe lÃ«vdatat e Profetit. NÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, Halidi u qortua edhe nga ata, tÃ« cilÃ«t kishte dashur t`i kÃ«naqte. "Ki kujdes!", i tha Abdurrahmanit. "UnÃ« u hakmorra pÃ«r vdekjen e babait tÃ«nd." Abdurrahmani ia ktheu: "MÃ« mirÃ« thuaj se je hakmarrÃ« pÃ«r vdekjen e dajÃ«s tÃ«nd. Ti e Ã§nderove besimin tonÃ« me njÃ« veprim idhujtarÃ«sh." ("Jeta e Muhammedit")


Sir John Glubb


Pas Ã§lirimit tÃ« Mekkes, shumÃ« emisarÃ« u dÃ«rguan tek fiset fqinje pÃ«r t`i nxitur qÃ« t`i shkatÃ«rronin idhujt e tyre lokalÃ« dhe tempujt paganÃ«. NjÃ« grupi tÃ« tillÃ« emisarÃ«sh u printe Halid ibn Velidi, fitimtari i Uhudit. Halidi ishte njÃ« luftÃ«tar i fuqishÃ«m por kokÃ«fortÃ«, i dhunshÃ«m dhe gjakpirÃ«s. Ai u dÃ«rgua tek dega Xhadhima e fisit Kinana, nÃ« njÃ« rrafshinÃ« bregdetare nÃ« jugperÃ«ndim tÃ« Mekkes.


Ishte njÃ« rastÃ«si mjaft tragjike, qÃ« shumÃ« vite mÃ« parÃ«, ky fis e kishte vrarÃ« dajÃ«n e Halidit, teksa ky i fundit kthehej nga njÃ« udhÃ«tim tregtar nÃ« Jemen. I DÃ«rguari, i cili nuk ishte nÃ« dijeni tÃ« kÃ«saj Ã§Ã«shtjeje private mes tyre, i kishte dhÃ«nÃ« urdhra tÃ« prerÃ« qÃ« tÃ« qÃ«ndronte larg gjakderdhjes. Kur Halidi arriti tek fisit Xhadhima, u tha t`i hidhnin armÃ«t, sepse tashmÃ« lufta kishte mbaruar dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« e kishin pranuar Islamin. Por pasi i hodhÃ«n armÃ«t, ai i kapi disa prej tyre, ua lidhi duart pas shpine dhe dha urdhÃ«r qÃ« tÃ« vriteshin, si njÃ« shpagim pÃ«r vrasjen e dajÃ«s sÃ« tij.


NjÃ« kalorÃ«s arab nÃ« mesin e forcave tÃ« Halidit, i tha se njÃ« i ri i burgosur i fisit, kÃ«rkonte qÃ« t`i lejonin tÃ« fliste me njÃ« grua, qÃ« qÃ«ndronte diÃ§ mÃ« tej. MuslimanÃ«t pranuan dhe i burgosuri erdhi tek gratÃ«. "LamtumirÃ« Hubaisha!", i tha njÃ«rÃ«s prej vashave, "jetÃ«s sime i ka ardhur fundi." I burgosuri u ul mbi gjunjÃ« dhe iu pre koka menjÃ«herÃ«. Kur ra nÃ« tokÃ«, vajza doli nga mesi i grave dhe erdhi tek i vrari. I pÃ«rkulur mbi tÃ«, ajo e mbuloi nÃ« puthje dhe nuk pranoi tÃ« hiqej derisa e vranÃ« edhe atÃ«.


I DÃ«rguari u tmerrua kur dÃ«gjoi pÃ«r veprimet e Halidit. Duke qÃ«ndruar nÃ« oborrin e Qabes, ai i ngriti duart mbi kokÃ« dhe thirri me zÃ«: "O Zot! UnÃ« jam i pafajshÃ«m pÃ«r gjÃ«rat q`i ka bÃ«rÃ« Halidi." MenjÃ«herÃ« pas kÃ«saj, Aliu u dÃ«rgua me njÃ« shumÃ« tÃ« madhe pÃ«r t`u paguar dÃ«mshpÃ«rblime pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« qÃ« ishin vrarÃ« dhe pÃ«r tÃ« gjitha dÃ«mtimet e shkaktuara. ("Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit", fq.320, botuar 1970)


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Muhammedi qÃ«ndroi pesÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« ditÃ« nÃ« Mekke. GjatÃ« kÃ«saj kohe, ai i organizoi punÃ«t atje dhe ua mÃ«soi njerÃ«zve Islamin. Po nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kohÃ«, ai dÃ«rgoi delegacione pÃ«r t`i ftuar njerÃ«zit nÃ« Islam dhe pÃ«r t`i shkatÃ«rruar idhujt paganÃ«, pa derdhur gjak. Halid bin Velidi u dÃ«rgua nÃ« Nakhlah, pÃ«r ta shkatÃ«rruar perÃ«ndinÃ« Uzza tÃ« fisit Shajban. Me tÃ« pÃ«rfunduar detyrÃ«n, Velidi vazhdoi drejt Xhadhimes. Por atje, njerÃ«zit u armatosÃ«n me tÃ« dÃ«gjuar pÃ«r afrimin e tij. Halidi u kÃ«rkoi t`i hidhnin armÃ«t me arsyetimin se tÃ« gjithÃ« njerÃ«zit tashmÃ« e kishin pranuar Islamin. NjÃ«ri nga njerÃ«zit e fisit Xhadhime, u tha njerÃ«zve tÃ« tij: "Turp tÃ« keni o fisi Xhadhime! A nuk e dini se ky Ã«shtÃ« Halidi? PÃ«r Zotin, pasi t`i keni dorÃ«zuar armÃ«t, s`u pret asgjÃ« tjetÃ«r veÃ§ burgosjes dhe pasi tÃ« jeni burgosur, s`keni pÃ«r t`i ikur dot vdekjes." Disa nga tÃ« tijtÃ« iu pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n: "Mos ke ndÃ«rmend tÃ« na vrasÃ«sh tÃ« gjithÃ«ve? A nuk e di se shumica e kanÃ« pranuar Islamin dhe se lufta ka marrÃ« fund dhe paqja Ã«shtÃ« vendosur?" KÃ«ta tÃ« fundit vazhduan t`u flisnin njerÃ«zve tÃ« tyre derisa tÃ« gjithÃ« u bindÃ«n pÃ«r t`i dorÃ«zuar armÃ«t. Pas kÃ«saj, Halidi urdhÃ«roi qÃ« tÃ« lidheshin dhe i vrau disa prej tyre. Kur Profeti e dÃ«gjoi kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, i ngriti duart drejt qiellit dhe u lut: "O Zot! UnÃ« e dÃ«noj atÃ« qÃ« ka bÃ«rÃ« Halid bin Velidi."


Profeti i dha para Ali ibn Ebu Talibit dhe e dÃ«rgoi pÃ«r ta zgjidhur kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje, duke e kÃ«shilluar qÃ« t`u shmangej tÃ« gjitha traditave paraislame. Pasi arriti, Aliu e paguajti tatimin e gjakut pÃ«r viktimat dhe i kompenzoi dÃ«met e tyre materiale.


Para se tÃ« nisej, pjesÃ«n e mbetur tÃ« parave tÃ« dhÃ«na nga Profeti, ia la fisit, qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rdorej nÃ« rast se kishte mbetur ndonjÃ« dÃ«mtim tjetÃ«r i pakompenzuar. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Ky veprim i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit ndaj fisit Xhadhima, i bÃ«rÃ« nÃ«pÃ«rmjet Aliut, ishte mÃ« se i nevojshÃ«m. Halidi kishte vrarÃ« njerÃ«z qÃ« jo vetÃ«m se ishin muslimanÃ« por ishin edhe krejtÃ«sisht tÃ« pafajshÃ«m. NjÃ« dÃ«shtim nÃ« shpagimin e kÃ«tyre krimeve, do tÃ« krijonte tek njerÃ«zit njÃ« pÃ«rshtypje se muslimanÃ«t ishin tÃ« dhunshÃ«m, se e keqpÃ«rdornin autoritetin e tyre dhe se tradhÃ«tonin. PaganÃ«t dhe ata arabÃ«, qÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« hershme, vetÃ«m formalisht mund tÃ« quheshin muslimanÃ«, me siguri do ta lidhnin kÃ«tÃ« krim tÃ« Halidit me vetÃ« Profetin. Madje ekzistonte mundÃ«sia qÃ« ata, vetÃ«m pÃ«r shkak tÃ« Halidit, tÃ« largoheshin nga Islami dhe t`i ktheheshin idhujtarisÃ«. Andaj Profeti shkoi nÃ« Qabe dhe tri herÃ« e denoncoi veprimin e Halidit dhe i kÃ«rkoi Zotit qÃ« tÃ« dÃ«shmonte se ai nuk ishte pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s pÃ«r kÃ«to krime.


Fisi Xhadhima u dÃ«mtua keq nga Halidi. Profeti nuk donte thjesht t`i rehatonte dhe t`u paguante dÃ«mshpÃ«rblime por edhe ta rifitonte besimin dhe dashurinÃ« e tyre. Kjo ishte njÃ« detyrÃ« tejet e vÃ«shtirÃ« dhe delikate dhe ai e zgjodhi Aliun pÃ«r tÃ«. Halidi e dÃ«mtoi imazhin e Islamit dhe Profeti e dinte se asnjÃ« tjetÃ«r nÃ« mesin e ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij, nuk ishte i aftÃ« ta pÃ«rmirÃ«sonte kÃ«tÃ« gabim, pÃ«rveÃ§ Aliut.


Aliu dÃ«shmoi edhe njÃ«herÃ« se, pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ« tÃ« ndjeshme, mÃ«suesi i tij nuk mund tÃ« kishte zgjedhur asnjÃ« person tjetÃ«r mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« se ai. Ai demonstroi edhe njÃ«herÃ« se njÃ«soj siÃ§ ishte i pari nÃ« luftÃ«, ishte i pari edhe nÃ« paqe. Ai e mahniti dhe e kÃ«naqi jashtÃ« mase fisin Xhadhima me sinqeritetin e tij, me bujarinÃ«, tonin miqÃ«sor dhe me kujdesin e tij pÃ«r lumturinÃ« dhe pÃ«r mirÃ«qenien e tyre.


Me oratorinÃ« e tij tÃ« pashoqe, Aliu i pushtoi zemrat e fisit Xhadhima, nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« Islamit dhe tÃ« mÃ«suesit tÃ« tij, Muhammedi. Ky ishte njÃ« rol, qÃ« vetÃ«m atij "i shkonte pÃ«r shtati" ta pÃ«rmbushte. Dhe pikÃ«risht ky rol ishte mÃ« i dashuri pÃ«r tÃ«. Ai kishte qejf t`i mbulonte plagÃ«t psikologjike tÃ« njerÃ«zve tÃ« tjerÃ« dhe tÃ« sillte nÃ« zemrat e tyre lumturi dhe rehati. Aliu kishte njÃ« dhunti tÃ« veÃ§antÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rmbushur njÃ« detyrÃ« si kjo.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

32. Beteja e Hunejnit


Ãlirimi i Mekkes, nÃ« shumÃ« zona tÃ« ArabisÃ«, shkaktoi njÃ« konvertim masiv tÃ« njerÃ«zve nÃ« Islam. MegjithatÃ«, kishte akoma disa fise, qÃ« jetonin nÃ« juglindje tÃ« Mekkes dhe qÃ« nuk dÃ«shironin ta linin idhujtarinÃ«. Ata ishin tÃ« alarmuar nga pÃ«rparimi i rrufeshÃ«m i Islamit dhe ishin tÃ« bindur se sikur tÃ« vazhdonte ky ritÃ«m i pÃ«rhapjes, ata shumÃ« shpejt do tÃ« rrethoheshin nga Islami nÃ« Ã§do anÃ« dhe do tÃ« izoloheshin nga fiset e tjera pagane. PrijÃ«sit e tyre e kuptuan se do tÃ« ishte njÃ« lÃ«vizje e pamendtÃ« qÃ« t`u lejonin muslimanÃ«ve t`i konsolidonin fitimet e tyre tÃ« fundit dhe tÃ« bÃ«heshin akoma mÃ« tÃ« fuqishÃ«m. Andaj, ata vendosÃ«n tÃ« vepronin menjÃ«herÃ« dhe t`i sulmonin muslimanÃ«t nÃ« Mekke, pÃ«r t`i shkatÃ«rruar. Fiset kryesore mes tyre ishin fiset Havazin, Thakif, Sa`ad dhe Xheshm. QÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin luftÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« fortÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t krenoheshin me pavarÃ«sinÃ« e tyre dhe me traditat e tyre ushtarake. Ata e dinin se Mekkeja iu dorÃ«zua Muhammedit fare pa luftÃ«, por kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« ia mveshnin paburrÃ«risÃ« sÃ« Kurejshit. Sa pÃ«r vete, ata ishin tÃ« bindur se ishin kundÃ«rshtarÃ« tÃ« denjÃ« nÃ« fushÃ«betejÃ«, pÃ«r heronjtÃ« e Islamit.


NÃ« fund tÃ« Janarit tÃ« vitit 630, Profeti mori informata se fiset Thakif dhe Havazin ishin nisur nga trojet e tyre dhe po lÃ«viznin drejt Mekkes. Kur kÃ«to lajme u konfirmuan, edhe ai urdhÃ«roi njÃ« mobilizim tÃ« pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m nÃ« Mekken e sapoÃ§liruar.


Profeti nuk donte qÃ« Mekkeja tÃ« bÃ«hej njÃ« fushÃ«betejÃ«. Andaj, u largua shpejt e shpejt nga Mekkeja, mÃ« 26 Janar tÃ« vitit 630, nÃ« krye tÃ« 12,000 ushtarÃ«ve, pÃ«r t`u ndeshur me armikun. Nga kÃ«ta ushtarÃ«, dhjetÃ« mijÃ« ishin nga Medineja dhe dy mijÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« ishin rekrutÃ« nga mekkasit e sapokonvertuar.


Kjo ishte ushtria mÃ« e madhe e mbledhur ndonjÃ«herÃ« nÃ« Arabi. Derisa pjesÃ«t e ndryshme tÃ« ushtrisÃ« marshuan nÃ«pÃ«r portat e qytetit me armatim tÃ« plotÃ«, Ebu Bekri, qÃ« i vÃ«shtronte me krenari, tha: "KÃ«saj rradhe s`mund tÃ« humbim sepse jemi tÃ« shumtÃ« nÃ« numÃ«r."  Por shumÃ« shpejt, ai u bind pÃ«r tÃ« kundÃ«rtÃ«n. NÃ« fillim, muslimanÃ«t po mundeshin, ndonse ishin sa trefishi i ushtrisÃ« armike, nÃ« numÃ«r. Kur`ani ua kishte tÃ«rhequr vÃ«mendjen muslimanÃ«ve, se numri i madh i ushtarÃ«ve nuk ishte njÃ« garanci pÃ«r fitoren e tyre.


Sir William Muir  


Kishin kaluar katÃ«r javÃ«, qÃ«kur Muhammedi ishte larguar nga Medineja. Ai u nis nga Mekkeja nÃ« krye tÃ« tÃ« gjitha forcave tÃ« tija, tÃ« cilat me shtimin e 2000 mekkasve, numÃ«ronin 12,000 ushtarÃ«. Me kÃ«rkesÃ«n e tij, Safvani pÃ«rgatiti mbi njÃ«qind parzmore dhe po aq deve. Parakalimi i fiseve, ku gjithsecili e mbante lart flamurin e vet, ishte aq madhÃ«shtor, sa Ebu Bekri tha me entuziazÃ«m: "Sot s`do tÃ« humbim nga numri i vogÃ«l i ushtarÃ«ve." ("Jeta e Muhammedit", LondÃ«r, 1861)


Kur forcat e para muslimane, tÃ« udhÃ«hequra nga Halid bin Velidi, hynÃ« nÃ« luginÃ«n e Hunejnit nÃ« juglindje tÃ« Mekkes, armiku ishte nÃ« pritÃ« tashmÃ« dhe i pÃ«rgatitur pÃ«r t`i sulmuar muslimanÃ«t me shigjeta e shtiza. Kalimi ishte i ngushtÃ«, rruga e ashpÃ«r dhe muslimanÃ«t po pÃ«rparonin, tÃ« pavetÃ«dijshÃ«m pÃ«r prezencÃ«n e armikut. Pak para agimit, fisi Havazin i sulmoi krejt papritmas.


Sulmi i armikut ishte aq i beftÃ« dhe i befasishÃ«m, sa muslimanÃ«t nuk i bÃ«nÃ« dot ballÃ«. Pjesa e pÃ«rparme e ushtrisÃ«, e pÃ«rbÃ«rÃ« nga fisi Sulajm, u shpÃ«rbÃ« dhe filloi tÃ« ikte. Pjesa qendrore e ushtrisÃ« ishte menjÃ«herÃ« pas tyre. Formacioni i Halidit u kthye drejt tyre dhe bÃ«ri qÃ« edhe ata tÃ« iknin nga armiku. ShumÃ« shpejt, tÃ« gjithÃ« ushtarÃ«t filluan tÃ« iknin dhe nuk shkoi gjatÃ« derisa Muhammedi tÃ« mbetej vetÃ«m me disa nga ndjekÃ«sit e tij mÃ« besnikÃ«.


UshtarÃ«t e prirÃ« nga Halid bin Velidi ishin tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« ikÃ«n pas sulmit tÃ« armikut dhe u ndoqÃ«n menjÃ«herÃ« nga umajjadÃ«t e sapokonvertuar tÃ« Mekkes, bashkÃ« me miqtÃ« dhe pÃ«rkrahÃ«sit e tyre. Pas tyre ishin medinasit. ShumÃ« muslimanÃ« u vranÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rrÃ«mujÃ« dhe shumÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« u plagosÃ«n. I DÃ«rguari i thirri prap ushtarÃ«t qÃ« arratiseshin por askush nuk e dÃ«gjonte.


Ushtria e Islamit po ikte, e ndjekur nga njÃ« armik i cili i sulmonte pa ndalur. I DÃ«rguari nuk u largua nga vendi i tij dhe qÃ«ndroi i fortÃ« si shkÃ«mb. TetÃ« vetÃ« ishin akoma me tÃ«, duke e ndjekur "spektaklin" e ikjes sÃ« ushtarÃ«ve. Ata ishin:



1.	Ali ibn Ebu Talibi

2.	Abbas ibn Abdu`l Muttalibi

3.	Fadhl ibn Abbasi

4.	Ebu Sufjan ibn el-Harith ibn Abdu`l Muttalibi

5.	Rabi`a, vÃ«llai i Ebu Sufjan ibn el-Harithit

6.	Abdullah ibn Mesudi

7.	Usame ibn Zejd ibn Harithe

8.	Ajman ibn Ubejd



Nga kÃ«ta tÃ« tetÃ«, pesÃ« tÃ« parÃ«t ishin nga fisi Hashim. NjÃ«ri prej tyre ishte xhaxha dhe tÃ« tjerÃ«t, kushÃ«rinj tÃ« Profetit.


Profeti i kÃ«rkoi Abbasit qÃ« t`i thirrte prapa muslimanÃ«t, qÃ« po iknin. Abbasi kishte njÃ« zÃ« tÃ« fuqishÃ«m dhe thirri:


"O muhaxhirÃ«! O ensarÃ«! O fitimtarÃ« tÃ« Bedrit dhe njerÃ«zit e PemÃ«s sÃ« BesnikÃ«risÃ«! Ku po shkoni? I DÃ«rguari i Zotit Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«tu. Ejani pranÃ« tij!"


ZÃ«ri i Abbasit jehoi nÃ« luginÃ«n e ngushtÃ«, ku tÃ« gjithÃ« mund ta dÃ«gjonin dhe kjo gjÃ« pati ndikim nÃ« ndaljen e ikjes sÃ« muslimanÃ«ve.


EnsarÃ«t ishin tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« u ndalÃ«n dhe u kthyen nÃ« betejÃ«. TÃ« frymÃ«zuar nga shembulli i tyre, edhe tÃ« tjerÃ«t i ndoqÃ«n. ShumÃ« shpejt, muslimanÃ«t u riorganizuan dhe filloi njÃ« luftÃ« e ashpÃ«r, qÃ« nÃ« fillim dukej e barabartÃ« por qÃ« shumÃ« shpejt, filloi tÃ« rridhte nÃ« favor tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Kur e rifituan moralin e humbur, ata filluan ta sulmonin armikun. Armiku luftonte trimÃ«risht por i kishte tÃ« kufizuara lÃ«vizjet, nga numri i madh i grave dhe fÃ«mijÃ«ve, qÃ« kishin marrÃ« me vete. MuslimanÃ«t e shfrytÃ«zuan kÃ«tÃ« pÃ«rparÃ«si dhe tani ishin pikÃ«risht beduinÃ«t, qÃ« po iknin nÃ« Ã§do anÃ«.


Sir William Muir, e ka rrÃ«fyer gjerÃ« e gjatÃ« tregimin e ikjes sÃ« muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« Hunejn. NÃ« librin e tij, "Jeta e Muhammedit" (LondÃ«r, 1877), ai shkruan:


HerÃ«t nÃ« mÃ«ngjes, pak para se tÃ« agonte dita dhe kur qielli ishte i mbushur me re, ushtria e Muhammedit ishte akoma nÃ« lÃ«vizje. I mbathur me parzmoren e tij, si nÃ« ditÃ«n e Uhudit, ai ishte mbi njÃ« mushkÃ«, nÃ« pjesÃ«n e prapme tÃ« ushtrisÃ«.


Pjesa e pÃ«rparme, e pÃ«rbÃ«rÃ« nga fisi Sulajm dhe e prirÃ« nga Halidi, po kalonte nÃ«pÃ«r kalimin e pjerrÃ«t dhe tÃ« ngushtÃ«, kur papritmas fisi Havazin doli nga prita dhe i sulmoi nÃ« befasi. TÃ« zÃ«nÃ« tÃ« papÃ«rgatitur para kÃ«tij sulmi, fisi Sulajm u shpÃ«rnda dhe iku. Ky shok u pÃ«rcoll nga rradha nÃ« rradhÃ«. TÃ« goditur nga atmosfera e tensionuar dhe nga lodhja rrugÃ«s sÃ« vÃ«shtirÃ«, tÃ« gjithÃ« ushtarÃ«t i zuri paniku dhe filluan tÃ« iknin. Teksa trupat po largoheshin para syve tÃ« tij, Muhammedi thirri: "Ku po ikni? I DÃ«rguari i Zotit Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«tu! Kthehuni! Kthehuni!" por fjalÃ«t e tij nuk patÃ«n kurrfarÃ« ndikimi, pÃ«rveÃ§ tek disa ndjekÃ«s tÃ« tij besnikÃ«, qÃ« e rrethuan pÃ«r ta mbrojtur.


Konfuzioni u rrit edhe mÃ«, devetÃ« filluan tÃ« pÃ«rplaseshin me njÃ«ra-tjetrÃ«n dhe zÃ«ri i Muhammedit u humb nÃ« mesin e kÃ«saj zhurme. MÃ« nÃ« fund, kur edhe ushtarÃ«t medinas filluan tÃ« iknin, ai i kÃ«rkoi Abbasit, i cili ia mbante mushkÃ«n, tÃ« thirrte: "O banorÃ« tÃ« Medines! O njerÃ«z tÃ« PemÃ«s sÃ« BesnikÃ«risÃ«!" Abbasi kishte njÃ« zÃ« tÃ« fuqishÃ«m dhe pasi i pÃ«rsÃ«riti disa herÃ« kÃ«to fjalÃ«, tÃ« gjithÃ« dÃ«gjuan. KÃ«to fjalÃ« e prekÃ«n zemrÃ«n e medinasve. Ata u ndalÃ«n dhe u kthyen drejt Muhammedit duke thÃ«nÃ«: "Lebbejk! Ja ku jemi!" NjÃ«qind nga kÃ«ta ndjekÃ«s besnikÃ«, kaluan me vÃ«shtirÃ«si nga kalimi i bllokuar nga devetÃ« dhe e sulmuan armikun, me Ã§farÃ« e ndalÃ«n pÃ«rparimin e tij. TÃ« Ã§liruar nga shtypja e armikut, ushtria filloi tÃ« ndalej dhe tÃ« kthehej gradualisht nÃ« betejÃ«. Luftimi ishte i ashpÃ«r dhe rezultati i betejÃ«s, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« kushteve natyrore dhe egÃ«rsisÃ« sÃ« beduinÃ«ve qÃ« sulmonin, mbeti i papÃ«rcaktueshÃ«m pÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ«. Muhammedi u ngjit nÃ« njÃ« vend tÃ« lartÃ« pÃ«r ta ndjekur betejÃ«n. I emocionuar nga ajo qÃ« shihte, ai thirri: "TanÃ« zjarri Ã«shtÃ« nxehur. UnÃ« jam Profeti qÃ« s`gÃ«njen dhe jam pasardhÃ«si i Abdu`l Muttalibit."


Pastaj Muhammedi i kÃ«rkoi Abbasit njÃ« grusht gurÃ«sh tÃ« vegjÃ«l dhe duke i hedhur ato drejt armikut, tha "ShkatÃ«rrojini, kapini ata!" Armiku vÃ«rtetÃ« kishte filluar tÃ« shpÃ«rndahej. VendosmÃ«ria e grupit medinas dhe entuziazmi i ushtarÃ«ve tÃ« rikthyer pas ikjes, e siguruan fitoren. Armiku iku dhe sulmi mbaroi. ShumÃ« u vranÃ« dhe muslimanÃ«t luftuan aq ashpÃ«r kundÃ«r armikut, sa u vranÃ« edhe disa fÃ«mijÃ« tÃ« vegjÃ«l. Kjo ishte njÃ« gjÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«n Muhammedi e kishte ndaluar rreptÃ«sisht.


Betty Kelen


MuslimanÃ«t ndaluan pak para luginÃ«s sÃ« Hunejnit dhe nÃ« agim, marshuan drejt armikut. Djali i Umarit pÃ«rshkruan Ã§`ndodhi nÃ« vijim:


"ZbritÃ«m poshtÃ« njÃ« lugine tÃ« gjÃ«rÃ«, nÃ« muzgun e agimit por armiku kishte ardhur atje para neve dhe ishte fshehur nÃ« rrugÃ«t anÃ«sore dhe nÃ« vendet e ngushta. Ata ishin tÃ« fortÃ«, tÃ« armatosur mirÃ« dhe dinin Ã§`tÃ« bÃ«nin. PÃ«r Zotin, ishim tÃ« tmerruar kur zbrisnim poshtÃ« luginÃ«s dhe Havazini na sulmoi pÃ«rnjÃ«herÃ«."


BeduinÃ«t sulmuan me gurÃ«, me shigjeta, me shtiza e me shpata. Pjesa e pÃ«rparme e ushtrisÃ« sÃ« Muhammedit, nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Halidit u thye dhe devetÃ« filluan tÃ« vraponin tejembanÃ«.


NÃ« mesin e ushtarÃ«ve, ai (Muhammedi) i pa konvertitÃ«t e ri nga Mekkeja dhe u thirri, si njeri i tyre qÃ« ishte: "Ku po shkoni o njerÃ«z? Kthehuni! Ejani tek unÃ«! UnÃ« jam i DÃ«rguari i Zotit. UnÃ« jam Muhammedi, djali i Abdullahut."


AsnjÃ«ri prej tyre nuk dÃ«gjoi. Dhe pÃ«rse duhej tÃ« dÃ«gjonin vallÃ«? Kishte pas tyre njÃ« ushtar tÃ« havazinÃ«ve, me flamurin e varur mbi shtizÃ«n e tij. SecilÃ«n herÃ« qÃ« e hidhte shtizÃ«n, tehu i saj pÃ«rfundonte mbi gjoksin e njÃ« ushtari armik. ZÃ«ri i Profetit kishte humbur mes zhurmÃ«s sÃ« njerÃ«zve dhe zÃ«rit tÃ« deveve. Ai i kÃ«rkoi xhaxhait tÃ« tij Abbasit, nÃ« njeri me zÃ« tÃ« fuqishÃ«m, qÃ« tÃ« thirrte: "O shokÃ«, mos e harroni PemÃ«n e Betimit!" Dhe Aliu, aq i qetÃ« nÃ« paqÃ« por njÃ« pÃ«rbindÃ«sh nÃ« betejÃ«, i vendosur pranÃ« tij, po luftonte pÃ«r t`i dalÃ« prapa shpine prijÃ«sit tÃ« HavazinÃ«ve dhe pÃ«r ta vrarÃ«.("Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit")


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


MuslimanÃ«t arritÃ«n nÃ« Hunejn nÃ« mbrÃ«mje dhe qÃ«ndruan nÃ« hyrje tÃ« luginÃ«s deri nÃ« agim. NÃ« agimin e ditÃ«s sÃ« nÃ«sÃ«rme, ushtria filloi tÃ« lÃ«vizte dhe Muhammedi, qÃ« kalÃ«ronte mbi mushkÃ«n e tij tÃ« bardhÃ«, ishte prapa Halid bin Velidit, i cili i komandonte trupat e fisit Sulajm, tÃ« cilat e pÃ«rbÃ«nin pjesÃ«n e pÃ«rparme tÃ« ushtrisÃ«.


Teksa muslimanÃ«t kalonin nÃ«pÃ«r kanjonin e Hunejnit, Malik ibn Aufi, i urdhÃ«roi ushtrisÃ« sÃ« tij tÃ« sulmonte nÃ« muzgun para agimit, fillimisht vetÃ«m me shigjeta dhe pastaj me njÃ« sulm tÃ« pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m. RradhÃ«t e muslimanÃ«ve u shpÃ«rndanÃ« dhe u kapluan nga paniku. Disa prej tyre ikÃ«n nga kanjoni, aq larg sa mundeshin. Duke e parÃ« atÃ« qÃ« u ngjante muslimanÃ«ve, Ebu Sufjani u ndje i kÃ«naqur pÃ«r humbjen e armiqve tÃ« tij tÃ« vjetÃ«r, tÃ« cilÃ«t vetÃ«m para pak kohÃ«sh e festonin Ã§lirimin e Mekkes. Ai tha: "MuslimanÃ«t nuk kanÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« shpÃ«tuar, pa u hedhur nÃ« det qÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ«." ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


PaganÃ«t pÃ«suan disfatÃ« por mundÃ«n tÃ« rigrupoheshin dhe thuhet se arritÃ«n tÃ« tÃ«rhiqeshin me sukses nga lugina e Hunejnit.


D.S. Margoliouth


Gjenerali (i paganÃ«ve), Malik bin Aufi, thuhet se arriti t`i mbante nÃ« pozitat e tyre kalorÃ«sit e tij, aq sa ishte e mjaftueshme pÃ«r t`i mbrojtur mÃ« tÃ« dobÃ«tit mes tyre dhe mÃ« pas, arriti t`i nxirrte nÃ« njÃ« lartÃ«si, prej tÃ« cilÃ«s mund tÃ« niseshin drejt Taifit. Me sa duket, disa nga gratÃ« shpÃ«tuan bashkÃ« me tÃ« dhe disa tÃ« tjera, ranÃ« nÃ« duart e muslimanÃ«ve. Halid bin Velidi, ashpÃ«rsia e tÃ« cilit ishte qortuar disa herÃ« nga Profeti, u qortua pÃ«rsÃ«ri pÃ«r mendimin e tij se e kishte pÃ«r detyrÃ« t`i vriste gratÃ«. Ishte ky njÃ« akt, krejtÃ«sisht i papranueshÃ«m pÃ«r idetÃ« e Profetit mbi burrÃ«rinÃ«.


NÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n mÃ«nyrÃ«, Profeti i qortoi edhe ata qÃ« kishin menduar se ishte detyra e tyre t`i vrisnin fÃ«mijÃ«t e jobesimtarÃ«ve. "CilÃ«t janÃ« mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«t nga mesi juaj?", tha ai, "nÃ« jo fÃ«mijÃ«t e jobesimtarÃ«ve..."


NjÃ« sukses i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m ishte arritur dhe fati i qÃ«ndroi pas Profetit, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur, e kundÃ«rta do tÃ« kishte patur pasoja serioze. Sepse Ebu Sufjani ishte i gatshÃ«m ta shfrytÃ«zonte njÃ« disfatÃ« tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve, ndonse nuk kishte mjaft fuqi pÃ«r tÃ« shkaktuar vetÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«." ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", LondÃ«r, 1931)


Hunejni ishte beteja e fundit e udhÃ«hequr personalisht nga Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit. Ajo filloi me shpÃ«rndarjen e muslimanÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t ikÃ«n nÃ« Ã§do anÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« shpÃ«tuar, krejtÃ«sisht shpÃ«rfillÃ«s ndaj faktit se edhe Profeti ishte nÃ« fushÃ«betejÃ«. MegjithatÃ«, mÃ« nÃ« fund, muslimanÃ«t dolÃ«n fitimtarÃ«, falÃ« vendosmÃ«risÃ« dhe guximit tÃ« Profetit dhe tÃ« fisit tÃ« tij.


NÃ« biografinÃ« e tij tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, historiani indian M. Shibli, shkruan:


NÃ« vend tÃ« fitores sÃ« muslimanÃ«ve, ajo qÃ« mund tÃ« shihej nÃ« Hunejn ishte ikja e e tyre. Profeti shikoi pÃ«rreth dhe nuk gjeti askÃ« tjetÃ«r, pÃ«rveÃ§ njÃ« numri tÃ« paktÃ« nga shokÃ«t e tij. Ebu Katada, njÃ« sahabe i Profetit, i cili ishte i pranishÃ«m nÃ« Hunejn, thotÃ« se teksa ushtria ishte duke ikur, ai u takua me Umar ibn el-Hattabin, tÃ« cilin e pyeti: "Ã`do tÃ« bÃ«het puna e muslimanÃ«ve tani?" Ky i fundit, ia ktheu: "KÃ«shtu qenka vullneti e Zotit" ("Jeta e Profetit (Siratu`n-Nebi), vÃ«ll.1, fq.535-536, botuar 1976, Azamgarh, Indi)


Sir William Muir


Ikjen e befasishme tÃ« ushtarÃ«ve nÃ« fillim tÃ« asaj dite, Profeti e shihte si njÃ« pasojÃ« tÃ« besimit tÃ« tepÃ«rt tÃ« tyre nÃ« numrin e ushtrisÃ«. Suksesi i mÃ«pasÃ«m iu mvesh ndihmÃ«s sÃ« ndihmuesve tÃ« padukshÃ«m, qÃ« kishin luftuar kundÃ«r armikut. KÃ«shtu pÃ«rmendet kjo betejÃ« nÃ« Kur`an: VÃ«rtet Zoti ju ndihmoi nÃ« shumÃ« beteja. Dhe nÃ« Hunejn, kur ju ishit mendjemÃ«dhenjÃ« pÃ«r shkak tÃ« numrit tuaj e ky numÃ«r s`ju solli dobi. Toka, me gjithÃ« gjerÃ«sinÃ« e saj, u bÃ« ngushtÃ« pÃ«r ju. AtÃ«herÃ« kthyet shpinÃ« dhe ikÃ«t...Kur`an (9:25)   ("Jeta e Muhammedit", fq.143, LondÃ«r, 1877)


NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kontekst, "ndihmuesit e padukshÃ«m" e kanÃ« kuptimin e moralit tÃ« tyre tÃ« lartÃ«. NÃ« fillim tÃ« betejÃ«s, ata u mundÃ«n dhe u shpÃ«rndanÃ«. Por mÃ« pas u frymÃ«zuan nga shembulli i Profetit, guximi i tÃ« cilit e rifreskoi moralin e tyre dhe i bÃ«ri tÃ« luftonin kundÃ«r armikut me njÃ« guxim tÃ« ri.


Beteja e Uhudit kishte filluar me fitoren e muslimanÃ«ve dhe kishte pÃ«rfunduar me njÃ« disfatÃ« tÃ« tyre. Ajo e Hunejnit filloi me humbjen e tyre dhe pÃ«rfundoi si njÃ« fitore pÃ«r ta.  NÃ« fillim tÃ« betejÃ«s, u vranÃ« shumÃ« muslimanÃ«, si pasojÃ« e panikut dhe e pavendosmÃ«risÃ« sÃ« tyre.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Fitorja ishte e kushtueshme dhe muslimanÃ«t paguan njÃ« Ã§mim tÃ« lartÃ« pÃ«r tÃ«. Ata do tÃ« mund ta fitonin betejÃ«n shumÃ« mÃ« lehtÃ«, sikur tÃ« mos ishte ajo ikje e tyre nÃ« fillim, qÃ« e bÃ«ri Ebu Sufjanin tÃ« besonte se tÃ« gjithÃ« do tÃ« hidheshin nÃ« det. Ndonse burimet nuk i pÃ«rmendin emrat e tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« rÃ«nÃ«ve nÃ« betejÃ«, ata pÃ«rmendin se dy fise muslimane, thuase u zhdukÃ«n krejtÃ«sisht dhe se i DÃ«rguari mbajti njÃ« funeral pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« ata. NjÃ« gjÃ«, qÃ« e kompenzonte kÃ«tÃ« humbje tÃ« madhe jetÃ«sh, ishte superioriteti i padiskutueshÃ«m, qÃ« kjo betejÃ« u solli muslimanÃ«ve. PÃ«r mÃ« tepÃ«r, fitorja solli mÃ« shumÃ« pre dhe tÃ« burgosur lufte, se Ã§`kishin parÃ« ndonjÃ«herÃ«. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Aliu dhe beteja e Hunejnit


Heroi i betejÃ«s sÃ« Hunejnit ishte pÃ«rsÃ«ri Aliu, si nÃ« tÃ« gjitha betejat e tjera tÃ« mÃ«parshme. Kur tÃ« gjithÃ« shokÃ«t e Profetit po iknin nga fushÃ«beteja dhe vetÃ«m tetÃ« vetÃ« kishin mbetur pranÃ« Profetit, Aliu ishte ai i cili qÃ«ndroi para kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit, pÃ«r ta mbrojtur. BeduinÃ«t sulmonin por secilÃ«n herÃ«, ai i kthente prapa, njÃ«soj siÃ§ kishte bÃ«rÃ« nÃ« Uhud. PÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ«, gjithÃ§ka ishte njÃ«soj si Uhudi.


MÃ« nÃ« fund, Aliu arriti ta kthente rrjedhÃ«n e betejÃ«s. Fillimisht, ai rrÃ«zoi nga deveja e tij Uthman bin Abdullahun, qÃ« ishte njÃ«ri nga prijÃ«sit e armikut, dhe e vrau atÃ«. MÃ« past, nÃ« njÃ« luftim ballÃ« pÃ«r ballÃ«, ai e vrau Ebu Xherdelin, prijÃ«sin e fisit Havazin. Kur kÃ«ta dy prijÃ«s u vranÃ«, armiku e humbi morali dhe mÃ« pas, edhe vetÃ« betejÃ«n.


M.Shibli


Fisi Malik i ThakifÃ«ve luftonte burrÃ«risht por filloi tÃ« shpÃ«rndahej, kur u vra prijÃ«si i tyre, Uthman bin Abdullahu... ("Jeta e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit", Azamgarh, Indi, 1976)


Ebu Sufjani, prijÃ«si i fisit Umejje, ishte i pranishÃ«m nÃ« kampin musliman, siÃ§ pÃ«rmendÃ«m mÃ« sipÃ«r. Ndonse e kishte "pranuar" Islamin, ai i gÃ«zohej ikjes sÃ« muslimanÃ«ve dhe shpresonte se tÃ« gjithÃ« do tÃ« hidheshin nÃ« det. Kur Hikda bin Umejje, njÃ« tjetÃ«r "musliman" i fisit Umejje, e pa ikjen e muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« fillim tÃ« betejÃ«s, tha: "MÃ« nÃ« fund u prish magjia e Muhammedit". Me siguri qÃ« tÃ« dy, e imagjinonin rivendosjen e perÃ«ndisÃ« sÃ« tyre, Hubalit, nÃ« vendin e tij nÃ« Qabe.


Ebu Sufjani dhe pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« fisit tÃ« tij, nuk e fshihnin dot kÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« e tyre kur po dukej se muslimanÃ«t do tÃ« pÃ«sonin disfatÃ« nga beduinÃ«t. Por kjo kÃ«naqÃ«si zgjati shumÃ« pak. ShumÃ« shpejt, ndodhi njÃ« kthim nÃ« betejÃ« dhe beduinÃ«t u mundÃ«n. Ky kthim i gjendjes duhet tÃ« ketÃ« shkaktuar njÃ« dÃ«shpÃ«rim tÃ« madh tek Ebu Sufjani dhe fisi i tij, tÃ« cilÃ«t e humbÃ«n edhe mundÃ«sinÃ« e fundit pÃ«r t`i rikthyer kohÃ«t e "InjorancÃ«s".


Fiset qÃ« luftuan kundÃ«r muslimanÃ«ve, i kishin lÃ«nÃ« tÃ« gjitha pronat e tyre nÃ« fushÃ«betejÃ«. I DÃ«rguari urdhÃ«roi qÃ« tÃ« mblidheshin gjÃ«rat, kafshÃ«t tÃ« Ã§oheshin nÃ« Xhirana, njÃ« vend mes Mekkes dhe Taifit dhe ta prisnin ardhjen e tij. NÃ« ndÃ«rkohÃ«, ai vendosi ta pushtonte edhe Taifin, qÃ« ishte kÃ«shtjella e fundit e idhujtarÃ«ve. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim, urdhÃ«roi qÃ« pjesa kryesore e ushtrisÃ« tÃ« marshonte nÃ« atÃ« drejtim. Edhe tÃ« arratisurit nga beteja ishin strehuar nÃ« kÃ«shtjellÃ«n e Taifit.


GjatÃ« rrugÃ«s pÃ«r nÃ« Taif, i DÃ«rguari kaloi pranÃ« njÃ« grupi njerÃ«zish, qÃ« qÃ«ndronin rreth trupit tÃ« njÃ« gruaje tÃ« vrarÃ«. Pasi i pyeti, e kuptoi se ajo ishte vrarÃ« nga Halid bin Velidi.


Muhammed ibn Is`hak


NjÃ« mik i yni na ka thÃ«nÃ« se i DÃ«rguari, njÃ« ditÃ« pas Hunejnit, kaloi pranÃ« trupit tÃ« njÃ« gruaje tÃ« vrarÃ« nga Halid bin Velidi dhe i pa njerÃ«zit e saj, tÃ« mbledhur pÃ«rreth trupit. Kur e dÃ«gjoi kÃ«tÃ«, ai e thirri Halidin dhe ia ndaloi vrasjen e fÃ«mijÃ«ve, grave dhe skllevÃ«rve. ("Jeta e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit")


I DÃ«rguari e rrethoi Taifin por ky rrethim nuk dha ndonjÃ« fryt dhe u ndÃ«pre. MegjithatÃ«, Taifi pranoi tÃ« dorÃ«zohej vullnetarisht disa javÃ« mÃ« pas.


Nga Taifi, i DÃ«rguari shkoi nÃ« Xhirana pÃ«r t`i ndarÃ« plaÃ§kat e luftÃ«s, tÃ« cilat ishin marrÃ« nga fusha e Hunejnit. PjesÃ« qÃ« ia dha Ebu Sufjanit dhe bijve tÃ« tij, ishte mÃ« e madhe se pjesa, qÃ« u dha tÃ« tjerÃ«ve. UmajjadÃ«t nuk i besonin dot fatit tÃ« tyre. Ebu Sufjani, i cili kishte shumÃ« arsye pÃ«r tÃ« mos marrÃ« asgjÃ« fare, pas "performancÃ«s" sÃ« tij nÃ« Hunejn, u emocionua dhe i tha tÃ« DÃ«rguarit: "Ti je bujar nÃ« luftÃ« po aq sa je nÃ« kohÃ« paqeje."


Disa orientalistÃ« kanÃ« thÃ«nÃ« se pjesa qÃ« i DÃ«rguari ia dha Ebu Sufjanit dhe bijve tÃ« tij, kishte pÃ«r qÃ«llim t`i mbante muslimanÃ«, tani qÃ« nuk kishte mÃ«nyrÃ« tjetÃ«r pÃ«r ta fituar besnikÃ«rinÃ« e tyre. Ata thonÃ« se i DÃ«rguari kurrÃ« nuk hezitoi t`i "blente" idhujtarÃ«t, kurdo qÃ« ata ishin tÃ« gatshÃ«m ta shisnin fenÃ« e tyre pÃ«r deve, dele ose pÃ«r gurÃ« tÃ« Ã§muar.


Ne nuk pajtohemi me kÃ«tÃ« mendim. Pas Ã§lirimit tÃ« Mekkes, Ebu Sufjani, bijtÃ« e tij dhe pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« umajjadÃ«ve ishin nÃ« mÃ«shirÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit. Ai mund t`i vriste lehtÃ«sisht dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« idhujtarÃ«t e ArabisÃ« nuk mund tÃ« bÃ«nin asgjÃ« pÃ«r t`i shpÃ«tuar. Ai nuk kishte nevojÃ« t`i blinte ata ose dikÃ« tjetÃ«r, qÃ« ta pranonin Islamin. Pranimi i tyre i Islamit edhe ashtu s`kishte kurrfarÃ« vlere. Duke u falur dhurata Ebu Sufjanit dhe bijve tÃ« tij, Profeti i Islamit vetÃ«m sa e demonstronte faktin se nuk ishte njÃ« njeri hakmarrÃ«s. PÃ«r arabÃ«t, siÃ§ mund ta kujtojÃ« lexuesi, hakmarrja ishte pjesÃ« e natyrÃ«s sÃ« tyre. Ai u pÃ«rpoq ta zbuste armiqÃ«sinÃ« e tyre ndaj Islamit me mirÃ«si dhe me bujari. KÃ«to dhurata ishin njÃ« gjest simbolik i kÃ«saj sjelljeje.


Ebu Sufjani, bijtÃ« e tij dhe umajjadÃ«t e tjerÃ«, pas pranimit tÃ« kÃ«tyre dhuratave, u quajtÃ«n "Muallafu Kulubuhum" (ata, zemra e tÃ« cilÃ«ve u fitua). Profeti u fali sasi tÃ« mÃ«dha nga preja e luftÃ«s armiqve tÃ« tij, qÃ« tÃ« mund t`i fitonte zemrat e tyre.


Dr. Muhammed Hamidullahu, nÃ« veprÃ«n "Hyrje nÃ« Islam" (1970), nÃ« faqen 80, thotÃ«: "Ata, zemra e tÃ« cilÃ«ve u fitua" janÃ« tÃ« llojeve tÃ« ndryshme. Juristi i madh, Ebu Ja`la el-Farra, thotÃ«: "Ata, zemrat e tÃ« cilÃ«ve u fituan", janÃ« katÃ«r llojesh:



1.	Ata, zemrat e tÃ« cilÃ«ve duhet tÃ« zbuteshin, qÃ« tÃ« mund t`i vinin nÃ« ndihmÃ« Islamit.

2.	Ata, zemrat e tÃ« cilÃ«ve duhet tÃ« zbuteshin, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« qÃ«ndronin larg nga tÃ« dÃ«mtuarit e muslimanÃ«ve

3.	Ata, tÃ« cilÃ«t i tÃ«rhiqte Islami

4.	Ata, me konvertimin e tÃ« cilÃ«ve, bÃ«hej i mundur konvertimi i gjithÃ« fisit tÃ« tyre nÃ« Islam



ÃshtÃ« e lejuar qÃ« tÃ« shfrytÃ«zohet secila nga kÃ«to kategori tÃ« "atyre, zemrat e tÃ« cilÃ«ve duhet tÃ« fitohen", qofshin ata muslimanÃ« ose politeistÃ«. Ebu Sufjani dhe fisi i tij i takonin kategorisÃ« sÃ« dytÃ«, tÃ« atyre "zemra e tÃ« cilÃ«ve duhet tÃ« fitohej, qÃ« tÃ« qÃ«ndronin larg na tÃ« dÃ«mtuarit e muslimanÃ«ve".


EnsarÃ«t dhe preja e Hunejnit


Disa nga tÃ« rinjtÃ« e ensarÃ«ve ishin tÃ« dÃ«shpÃ«ruar me atÃ«, qÃ« atyre u dukej si njÃ« ndarje e "padrejtÃ«" e presÃ« sÃ« luftÃ«s. Kur Profeti po e ndante prenÃ« e luftÃ«s, disa prej tyre thanÃ« se ai po e favorizonte Kurejshin. Kur Profeti e dÃ«gjoi kÃ«tÃ«, urdhÃ«roi qÃ« ensarÃ«t tÃ« mblidheshin nÃ« njÃ« Ã§adÃ«r dhe u tha:


"Ã`Ã«shtÃ« kjo qÃ« po dÃ«gjoj prej jush, o ensarÃ«, nÃ« lidhje me ndarjen e presÃ«? A jeni zemÃ«ruar sepse u dhashÃ« njÃ« pjesÃ« mÃ« tÃ« madhe mekkasve sesa juve? Por mÃ« thoni njÃ«herÃ«: a nuk Ã«shtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« se ju i adhuronit idhujt tuaj dhe Zoti u solli udhÃ«zim nÃ«pÃ«rmjet meje? A nuk Ã«shtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« se ju po shkatÃ«rroheshit nga lufta civile dhe Zoti u bashkoi nÃ«pÃ«rmjet meje? A nuk Ã«shtÃ« e saktÃ« se ju ishit tÃ« varfÃ«r dhe Zoti u pasuroi nÃ«pÃ«rmjet meje?"


SecilÃ«s pyetje, ata iu pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n kÃ«shtu: "Po, kÃ«shtu Ã«shtÃ« dhe ky Ã«shtÃ« bekimi i Zotit dhe i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij."


Por pyetjet e tija ishin thjesh retorike dhe i DÃ«rguari tashmÃ« e kishte shprehur pÃ«rgjigjen e tyre.


Sir William Muir


...ju mund tÃ« kishit thÃ«nÃ«: "ti erdhe nÃ« Medine, si njÃ« njeri qÃ« quhej gÃ«njeshtar dhe ne e dÃ«shmuam vÃ«rtetÃ«sinÃ« tÃ«nde. Ti erdhe si njÃ« ikanak i pashpresÃ« dhe ne tÃ« ndihmuam. Ti erdhe si njÃ« i pastrehÃ« dhe ne tÃ« strehuam. Ti erdhe i mjerÃ« dhe ne tÃ« mbrojtÃ«m" PÃ«rse po shqetÃ«soheni pÃ«r gjÃ«ra tÃ« kÃ«saj bote, me tÃ« cilat vetÃ«m kam dashur t`i afroj zemrat e kÃ«tyre njerÃ«zve ndaj Islamit, ndÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« ju jeni tÃ« vendosur nÃ« besimin tuaj? A nuk jeni tÃ« kÃ«naqur qÃ« ata t`i marrin devetÃ« dhe bagÃ«tinÃ«, kurse ju ta merrni me vete tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit tuaj nÃ« shtÃ«pi? Jo! S`kam pÃ«r t`ju lÃ«nÃ« kurrÃ«. Sikur i gjithÃ« njerÃ«zimi tÃ« shkojÃ« nÃ« njÃ« anÃ« dhe njerÃ«zit e Medines nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, unÃ« do tÃ« shkoja andej nga tÃ« shkojnÃ« medinasit. Zoti qoftÃ« i mÃ«shirshÃ«m ndaj tyre, i bekoftÃ« bijtÃ« e tyre dhe bijtÃ« e bijve tÃ« tyre pÃ«rgjithmonÃ«... ("Jeta e Muhammedit", LondÃ«r, 1861)


Kur ensarÃ«t i dÃ«gjuan kÃ«to fjalÃ«, sytÃ« e tyre u mbushÃ«n me lotÃ« dhe thanÃ«: "TÃ« tjerÃ«t le t`i marrin bagÃ«titÃ«, delet dhe devetÃ«. GjithÃ« Ã§`duam nÃ« Ã«shtÃ« Muhammedi dhe asgjÃ« tjetÃ«r."


EnsarÃ«t gjithashtu kishin patur frikÃ« se Profeti mund tÃ« vendoste tÃ« qÃ«ndrojÃ« nÃ« Mekke dhe ta bÃ«jÃ« atÃ« kryeqytet tÃ« tij. Por ai i siguroi se kurrÃ« nuk kishte pÃ«r ta lÃ«nÃ« Medinen dhe se ai dhe medinasit do tÃ« ishin tÃ« pandarÃ« pÃ«rgjithmonÃ«.


Nga Xhirana, muslimanÃ«t u kthyen nÃ« Mekke, ku Profeti bÃ«ri shtatÃ« rrotullime rreth Qabes dhe i kreu ritet e pelegrinazhit tÃ« vogÃ«l (Umre).


Beteja e Hunejnit ishte mundÃ«sia e fundit e ArabisÃ« pagane. Kur muslimanÃ«t dolÃ«n fitimtarÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« betejÃ«, mÃ« nÃ« fund ra perdeja nÃ« prologun pagan tÃ« dramÃ«s sÃ« historisÃ« arabe. Por paganÃ«t ose mÃ« saktÃ« paganÃ«t e fshehtÃ«, edhe shumÃ« kohÃ« do tÃ« vazhdonin ta godisnin pas shpine Islamin.


NÃ« Mekke, Profeti i bÃ«ri rregullimet e fundit nÃ« lidhje me administrimin dhe politikÃ«n e qytetit. Para se tÃ« largohej, ai e emÃ«roi Akib bin Usajdin si guvernator tÃ« qytetit. Ky ishte emÃ«rimi i parÃ« i njÃ« zyrtari tÃ« pÃ«rhershÃ«m nÃ« historinÃ« e Islamit. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ai shpalli se Mekkeja ishte kryeqyteti fetar i Islamit.


Pasi kaloi njÃ« muaj pÃ«rplot ndodhi nÃ« Mekke dhe nÃ« rrethinÃ«, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit dhe ushtria e tij u kthyen nÃ« Medine.


D.S. Margoliouth


Duke i dhÃ«nÃ« Islamit njÃ« kryeqytet fetar, i cili nuk do tÃ« bÃ«hej kryeqendÃ«r politike, themeluesi i kÃ«saj feje siguroi njÃ« vazhdimÃ«si tÃ« sistemit edhe nÃ« periudhat mÃ« kaotike tÃ« tij.


Vizita nÃ« Mekke, e cila ishte shoqÃ«ruar nga aq shumÃ« ndryshime, pÃ«rfundoi me njÃ« pelegrinazh tÃ« vogÃ«l tÃ« Profetit. Pas kÃ«saj, Akibi, djali i Usajdit, u emÃ«rua guvernator i Mekkes, me njÃ« pagÃ« prej njÃ« dirhemi nÃ« ditÃ«. Ky ishte emÃ«rimi i parÃ« i njÃ« zyrtari permanent nÃ« Islam. NÃ« Hajber, qyteti tjetÃ«r me rÃ«ndÃ«si nÃ«n sundimin e muslimanÃ«ve, udhÃ«heqÃ«sia lokale ishte lÃ«nÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« vazhduar me punÃ«n e saj. PÃ«rveÃ§ guvernatorit, nÃ« Mekke u la edhe njÃ« zyrtar fetar, Mu`adh bin Xhebel, njÃ« medinas, tÃ« cilit Profeti ia besoi detyrÃ«n e tÃ« mÃ«suarit tÃ« fesÃ« sÃ« re. I DÃ«rguari u kthye nÃ« Medine pas njÃ« mungese prej mÃ« se njÃ« muaji. ("Muhammedi dhe rritja e Islamit", LondÃ«r, 1931)


33. Ekpedita e Tebukut


Beteja e ***`asÃ«, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n muslimanÃ«t pÃ«suan disfatÃ«, u bÃ« nÃ« shtator tÃ« vitit 629. Humbja e muslimanÃ«ve u interpretua si njÃ« shenjÃ« e dobÃ«simit tÃ« tyre dhe tÃ« shtetit tÃ« ri islam. Pas njÃ« imazhi tÃ« tillÃ«, plaÃ§kitÃ«sit arabÃ« me shumÃ« lakmi mendonin ta sulmonin Medinen. Por nÃ« vitin 630, nÃ« Medine filloi flitej se nuk ishin fiset veriore tÃ« arabÃ«ve por trupat romake, ata qÃ« planifikonin njÃ« pushtim tÃ« Hixhazit.


Muhammedi, Profeti i Islamit, vendosi tÃ« merte masa preventive pÃ«r mbrojtjen e Medines dhe i urdhÃ«roi ndjekÃ«sit e tij tÃ« pÃ«rgatiteshin pÃ«r njÃ« ekspeditÃ« tÃ« gjatÃ« nÃ« veri.


Ishte muaji shtator dhe moti nÃ« Hixhaz ishte tejet i nxehtÃ«. PÃ«r mÃ« tepÃ«r, njÃ« thatÃ«sirÃ« e gjatÃ« e rrezikonte zonÃ«n dhe rezervat ushqimore po harxhoheshin. PÃ«r kÃ«to arsye, pÃ«rgjigja e muslimanÃ«ve ndaj kÃ«saj thirrjeje ishte pa ndonjÃ« entuziazÃ«m. tÃ« madh. Ata nuk donin tÃ« ndaheshin nga shtÃ«pitÃ« e tyre nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« si kjo.


Sir John Glubb


NÃ« shtator ose tetor tÃ« vitit 630, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit dha urdhÃ«r qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rgatitej njÃ« ekspeditÃ« pÃ«r nÃ« frontin bizantin. Moti nÃ« Hixhaz ishte akoma shumÃ« i nxehtÃ«, uji dhe ushqimi ishin rralluar dhe lÃ«vizja e njÃ« force tÃ« madhe ushtarake do tÃ« ishte e vÃ«shtirÃ«. Ndoshta kujtimet e katastrofÃ«s nÃ« ***`ah, e shkatÃ«rronin akoma mÃ« shumÃ« vullnetin e njerÃ«zve, pÃ«r t`u pÃ«rballur sÃ«rish me bizantinÃ«t. ("Jeta dhe koha e Muhammedit")


HipokritÃ«t nÃ« Medine e shfrytÃ«zuan kÃ«tÃ« mundÃ«si pÃ«r tÃ« ngjallur dyshime dhe pakÃ«naqÃ«si nÃ« mendjet e muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« ri. Ata jo vetÃ«m qÃ« nuk mernin pjesÃ« nÃ« ekspeditÃ«, por edhe pÃ«rpiqeshin t`i ndalonin tÃ« tjerÃ«t nga njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ«. NÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rpjekje tÃ« tillÃ« pÃ«r ta shkatÃ«rruar moralin e muslimanÃ«ve, ata filluan tÃ« thonin se kÃ«saj rradhe, armiqtÃ« e tyre nuk ishin thjesht fiset e varfÃ«ra arabe, qÃ« as armatim tÃ« duhur nuk kishin dhe as dinin tÃ« luftonin me rend dhe disiplinÃ«. Tani armiku i tyre do tÃ« ishte Roma, shteti mÃ« i fuqishÃ«m dhe mÃ« i civilizuar i botÃ«s, i cili mund t`i shkatÃ«rronte muslimanÃ«t.


Edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, shumÃ« muslimanÃ« iu pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n thirrjes sÃ« Profetit dhe u armatosÃ«n pÃ«r ta mbrojtur fenÃ«. Kur u bÃ« njÃ« numÃ«rim, doli se ishin paraqitur 30,000 vullnetarÃ«. Kjo ishte ushtria mÃ« e madhe e mbledhur ndonjÃ«herÃ« nÃ« Arabi.


KÃ«saj rradhe, Profeti e emÃ«roi Ali ibn Ebu Talibin si mÃ«kÃ«mbÃ«s tÃ« vetin nÃ« Medine. Arsyet e zgjedhjes sÃ« Aliut pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ«, mund tÃ« pÃ«rmblidhen nÃ« tri pika:



1.	Ai deshi t`i tregonte botÃ«s se e konsideronte Aliun mÃ« tÃ« kualifikuar se gjithÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«t, pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« sundues i muslimanÃ«ve dhe pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« prijÃ«s i Shtetit Islam. Andaj, e emÃ«roi pikÃ«risht atÃ« si mÃ«kÃ«mÃ«bÃ«sin e tij nÃ« kryeqytet.

2.	TÃ« gjithÃ« ushtarÃ«t po niseshin pÃ«r nÃ« ekspeditÃ«, duke e lÃ«nÃ« Medinen pa njÃ« ushtri tÃ« mirÃ«filltÃ«. NÃ« rast tÃ« njÃ« sulmi kundÃ«r qytetit nga fiset nomade, Aliu mund ta kontrollonte situatÃ«n, falÃ« guximit dhe aftÃ«sive tÃ« tija.

3.	ShumÃ« hipokritÃ« kishin mbetur nÃ« Medine dhe tÃ« tjerÃ« akoma, ishin ndarÃ« nga ushtria dhe ishin kthyer nÃ« qytet. Ata ishin njÃ« rrezik potencial pÃ«r kryeqytetin e Islamit. Andaj Profeti zgjodhi njÃ« njeri, i cili do tÃ« mund ta mbronte Medinen nga Ã§do sulm pagan, qoftÃ« me forcÃ« ushtarake, qoftÃ« me anÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rÃ§arjeve tÃ« brendshme.



PÃ«r hipokritÃ«t, s`kishte njÃ« goditje mÃ« tÃ« dhimbshme sesa ta shihnin Aliun nÃ« njÃ« pozitÃ« autoritare mbi ta. Kur ushtria u largua nga Medineja, ata filluan tÃ« pÃ«rshpÃ«risnin se i DÃ«rguari e kishte lÃ«nÃ« Aliun nÃ« Medine, sepse donte tÃ« shpÃ«tonte prej tij. Aliu u ndje shumÃ« i pikÃ«lluar se mÃ«suesi i tij e kishte parÃ« si njÃ« ngarkesÃ« tÃ« tepÃ«rt. Andaj, menjÃ«herÃ« doli nÃ« rrugÃ« dhe e arriti ushtrinÃ« nÃ« vendin e quajtur Xhurf. I DÃ«rguari ishte i befasuar qÃ« e shihte por kur Aliu ia shpjegoi Ã§Ã«shtjen, ai tha:


"Ata njerÃ«z gÃ«njejnÃ«. UnÃ« tÃ« lashÃ« nÃ« Medine qÃ« tÃ« mÃ« pÃ«rfaqÃ«soje mua. A nuk je i kÃ«naqur qÃ« tÃ« jesh pranÃ« meje, siÃ§ ishte Haruni pÃ«r MusÃ«n, me dallimin e vetÃ«m se nuk ka profet tjetÃ«r pas meje?"


Washington Irving


Nga kjo shprehje, shumÃ« njerÃ«z kuptuan se Muhammedi kishte pÃ«r qÃ«llim ta shpallte Aliun si kalif ose si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin. Kjo kuptohet nga rÃ«ndÃ«sia e fjalÃ«s qÃ« pÃ«rdoret pÃ«r ta shprehur lidhjen mes Aronit (Harunit) dhe Mojsiut (MusÃ«s). ("Jeta e Muhammedit")


Aliu ishte i kÃ«naqur me fjalÃ«t qÃ« i dÃ«gjoi nga i DÃ«rguari dhe u kthye nÃ« Medine, pÃ«r t`i marrÃ« pÃ«rsipÃ«r detyrat e tija si mÃ«kÃ«mbÃ«s.


Kur Profeti e priti Aliun nÃ« kampin e tij nÃ« Xhurf, disa nga shokÃ«t e tij ishin me tÃ«. NjÃ«ri prej tyre ishte Saad bin Ebu Vakkasi, fitimtari i ardhshÃ«m i betejÃ«s Kadisijja kundÃ«r persÃ«ve. Ai u tregoi muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« tjerÃ« se nÃ« prani tÃ« tij, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit i tha Aliut se ai ishte pÃ«r tÃ« si Haruni pÃ«r MusÃ«n, me dallimin e vetÃ«m se Aliu nuk ishte profet.


Pas njÃ« marshi tÃ« mundimshÃ«m, ushtria arriti nÃ« frontin sirian dhe ndaloi nÃ« njÃ« fshat tÃ« quajtur Tebuk, pa gjetur gjurmÃ« tÃ« ndonjÃ« ushtrie romake ose tÃ« ndonjÃ« armiku tjetÃ«r. Kufiri ishte i krejtÃ«sisht i qetÃ«. Informatat qÃ« kishin ardhur nÃ« Medine nÃ« lidhje me njÃ« pushtim tÃ« mundshÃ«m tÃ« romakÃ«ve, kishin qenÃ« tÃ« gabuara.


Paqja dhe qetÃ«sia nÃ« frontin sirian janÃ« njÃ« dÃ«shmi tjetÃ«r se betejÃ«n e ***`asÃ«, romakÃ«t e konsideronin thjesht si njÃ« sulm tÃ« njÃ« grupi arabÃ«sh tÃ« shkretÃ«tirÃ«s. Sikur ***`ah tÃ« ishte ndonjÃ« betejÃ« madhÃ«shtore, siÃ§ kanÃ« qejf ta tregojnÃ« disa historianÃ«, s`ka dyshim se romakÃ«t do ta kishin ruajtur garnizonin e tyre nÃ« kufi. MirÃ«po nuk kishte asnjÃ« gjurmÃ« prej tyre.


I DÃ«rguari u mendua se Ã§`duhej bÃ«rÃ« mÃ« tej nÃ« Tebuk.


Washington Irving


Muhammedi e mblodhi kÃ«shillin e luftÃ«s dhe pyeti nÃ« duhej tÃ« vazhdonin mÃ« larg se Tebuku. Umari ia ktheu me qesendi: "NÃ«se ke urdhÃ«r tÃ« Zotit pÃ«r tÃ« vazhduar, atÃ«herÃ« vepro ashtu!" Muhammedi ia ktheu: "Sikur tÃ« kisha urdhÃ«r tÃ« Zotit pÃ«r tÃ« vazhduar, s`do tÃ« kÃ«rkoja kÃ«shillÃ« prej teje." ("Jeta e Muhammedit")


MÃ« nÃ« fund, Profeti vendosi tÃ« mos vazhdonte drejt SirisÃ« por tÃ« kthehej nÃ« Medine. Ushtria kaloi dhjetÃ« ditÃ« nÃ« Tebuk. Ndonse nuk ndodhi asnjÃ« incident, prania e saj nÃ« Tebuk pati njÃ« ndikim tek popullsia. ShumÃ« fise veriore tÃ« beduinÃ«ve e pranuan Islamin dhe Daumat`ul-Xhendel, njÃ« pikÃ« strategjike mes Medines dhe SirisÃ«, u fitua si territor i ri.


Pak para se tÃ« nisej ushtria pÃ«r nÃ« Tebuk, murgjÃ«rit e manastirit ShÃ«n Katerina, nÃ« luginÃ«n e Sinait, erdhÃ«n pÃ«r t`u takuar me Profetin. Ai i pranoi dhe u dha edhe tÃ« krishterÃ«ve njÃ« dokument tÃ« ngjashÃ«m si Kushtetuta e Medines, e cila u ishte dhÃ«nÃ« hebrenjve. Kushtet kryesore, tÃ« shprehura nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« dokument ishin:



1.	MuslimanÃ«t do t`i mbronin kishat dhe manastiret e tÃ« krishterÃ«ve. Ata nuk do tÃ« dÃ«mtonin dhe nuk do tÃ« shkatÃ«rronin asnjÃ« pronÃ« tÃ« kishÃ«s, pÃ«r tÃ« ndÃ«rtuar xhami ose pÃ«r tÃ« ndÃ«rtuar shtÃ«pi pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t.

2.	E gjithÃ« prona e kishÃ«s do tÃ« ishte e liruar nga Ã§do lloj tatimi.

3.	AsnjÃ« autoritet kishtar nuk do tÃ« detyrohej nga muslimanÃ«t qÃ« ta linte pozitÃ«n e tij.

4.	AsnjÃ« i krishter nuk do tÃ« detyrohej nga muslimanÃ«t pÃ«r ta pranuar Islamin

5.	Sikur njÃ« grua e krishterÃ« tÃ« martohej me njÃ« burrÃ« musliman, ajo do tÃ« kishte liri tÃ« plotÃ« pÃ«r ta ndjekur fenÃ« e saj



Pasi kishte pushuar pÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ«, Profeti dha urdhÃ«r qÃ« ushtria tÃ« nisej pÃ«r nÃ« shtÃ«pi. Ai u kthye nÃ« Medine pas njÃ« mungese njÃ«mujore.


34. Shpallja e kapitullit Bara`ah ose Teube


Kur erdhi koha pÃ«r pelegrinazhin e vitit tÃ« nÃ«ntÃ« pas Hixhrit, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit kishte njÃ« morri punÃ«sh qÃ« e prisnin atÃ« dhe e kishte tÃ« pamundur tÃ« largohej nga Medineja. Andaj, ai e dÃ«rgoi Ebu Bekrin nÃ« Mekke, si prijÃ«s tÃ« njÃ« grupi prej treqind pelegrinÃ«sh, pÃ«r t`i kryer ritet e Haxhxhit. Ishte kjo detyra e parÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«se e Ebu Bekrit.


Ebu Bekri dhe pelegrinÃ«t u larguan nga Medineja. NjÃ« ditÃ« pas nisjes sÃ« tyre, Profetit i erdhi njÃ« shpallje e re, e quajtur "Bara`ah" ose "Teube", qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kapitulli i nÃ«ntÃ« i Kur`anit. Atij iu urdhÃ«rua qÃ« ose personalisht t`ua shpallte kÃ«to vargje njerÃ«zve ose nÃ«pÃ«rmjet dikujt nga familja e tij.


NÃ« pÃ«rshtatshmÃ«ri me kÃ«tÃ« urdhÃ«r hyjnor, Muhammedi e zgjodhi kushÃ«ririn e tij Ali ibn Ebu Talibin, ia dha devenÃ« e tij dhe i urdhÃ«roi qÃ« ta Ã§onte nÃ« Mekke shpalljen mÃ« tÃ« fundit dhe ta lexonte para pelegrinÃ«ve, qofshin ata muslimanÃ« ose paganÃ«.


Muhammed ibn Is`hak


Kur kapitulli "Teube" iu shpall Profetit, pasi qÃ« Ebu Bekri ishte nisur, pÃ«r t`i prirÃ« Haxhxhit, dikush i sugjeroi qÃ« t`ia dÃ«rgonte kÃ«tÃ« shpallje Ebu Bekrit. Ai tha: "Askush s`mund ta pÃ«rcjellÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« pÃ«rveÃ§ njÃ« njeriu nga shtÃ«pia ime." Pastaj e thirri Aliun dhe i tha: "Merre kÃ«tÃ« pjesÃ« fillestare tÃ« kapitullit Teube dhe lexoje para njerÃ«zve, nÃ« ditÃ«n e kurbanit, kur tÃ« jenÃ« mbledhur nÃ« Mina." ("Jeta e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit")


Washington Irving


Muhammedi e dÃ«rgoi Ebu Bekrin si prijÃ«s tÃ« pelegrinÃ«ve nÃ« Mekke, sepse ai vetÃ« ishte tepÃ«r i zÃ«nÃ« me punÃ«t publike, tÃ« cilat i pamundÃ«sonin njÃ« largim nga Medineja.


Pas pak kohe, ai e thirri dhÃ«ndrin e tij dhe nxÃ«nÃ«sin e tij besnik, Aliun dhe duke e hipur nÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n nga devetÃ« e tij mÃ« tÃ« shpejta, i kÃ«rkoi qÃ« tÃ« shkonte menjÃ«herÃ« drejt Mekkes, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« lexonte njÃ« pjesÃ« tÃ« saposhpallur tÃ« Kur`anit, para njÃ« numri tÃ« madh pelegrinÃ«sh, tÃ« mbledhur nga Ã§do anÃ«.


Aliu e kreu detyrÃ«n e tij me vullnetin dhe besnikÃ«rinÃ« e tij tÃ« zakonshme. Ai arriti nÃ« qytetin e shenjtÃ«, nÃ« kulmin e kÃ«saj feste tÃ« madhe fetare. Ai u ngrit para njÃ« numri tÃ« madh njerÃ«zish tÃ« mbledhur nÃ« kodrÃ«n Akabe dhe shpalli se ishte dÃ«rguar nga Profeti me njÃ« shpallje tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme hyjnore. Pastaj e lexoi kapitullin qÃ« e kishte sjellÃ« me vete, nÃ« tÃ« cilin feja e shpatÃ«s ishte deklaruar me gjithÃ« rreptÃ«sinÃ« e saj.


Me t`u kthyer nÃ« Medine, Ebu Bekri e shprehi pakÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« dhe habinÃ« e tij se nuk ishte zgjedhur pÃ«r ta lexuar para njerÃ«zve njÃ« shpallje kaq tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme hyjnore, e cila dukej e ndÃ«rlidhur me misionin e tij. Ai u qetÃ«sua me t`u siguruar se tÃ« gjitha shpalljet e reja duhet tÃ« shpalleshin nga vetÃ« Profeti ose nga njÃ« njeri i familjes sÃ« tij tÃ« afÃ«rt.


Sir William Muir


Kur po afrohej fundi i pelegrinazhit, nÃ« ditÃ«n e madhe tÃ« kurbanit, nÃ« vendin ku hidhen gurÃ«t nÃ« Mina, Aliu ua shpalli njerÃ«zve urdhin hyjnor.


Kur mbaroi sÃ« recituari kÃ«to vargje, Aliu vazhdoi: "MÃ« Ã«shtÃ« urdhÃ«ruar t`ju them se asnjÃ« jobesimtar s`ka pÃ«r tÃ« hyrÃ« nÃ« parajsÃ«. AsnjÃ« idhujtari s`do t`i lejohet tÃ« bÃ«jÃ« pelegrinazh pas kÃ«tij viti dhe askush nuk do tÃ« mund tÃ« ecÃ« rreth ShtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« ShenjtÃ« i zhveshur. Gjithkush qÃ« ka njÃ« marrÃ«veshje me Profetin, le ta dijÃ« se ajo do tÃ« respektohet po aq sa e ka afatin. Fiset kanÃ« katÃ«r muaj pÃ«r t`u kthyer nÃ« territoret e tyre. Pas kÃ«saj, Profeti nuk ka kurrfarÃ« obligimi ndaj tyre.


NjerÃ«zit e dÃ«gjuan me kujdes Aliun derisa pÃ«rfundoi me fjalÃ«t e tija. Pastaj u shpÃ«rndanÃ« dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« shkuan nÃ« shtÃ«pi, duke ua shpallur fiseve tÃ« tyre nÃ« gjithÃ« gadishullin, urdhrat e prerÃ«, qÃ« i dÃ«gjuan prej Aliut. ("Jeta e Muhammedit", LondÃ«r, 1877)


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


Pasi mbaroi me recimitin e vargjeve, Aliu vazhdoi me fjalÃ«t e tija: "O njerÃ«z! AsnjÃ« jobesimtar s`ka pÃ«r tÃ« hyrÃ« nÃ« ParajsÃ«, asnjÃ« politeist s`ka pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« pelegrinazh pas kÃ«tij viti dhe asnjÃ« njeri i zhveshur nuk do tÃ« mund tÃ« rrotullohet rreth Qabes. Kushdo qÃ« ka bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« marrÃ«veshje me Profetin e Zotit, paqja qoftÃ« mbi tÃ«, do t`i vazhdojÃ« marrÃ«veshja, pÃ«r sa kohÃ« tÃ« jenÃ« tÃ« vlefshme kushtet e saj." Aliu ua shpalli njerÃ«zve kÃ«ta katÃ«r udhÃ«zime dhe tÃ« gjithÃ«ve u dha katÃ«r muaj afat, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« ktheheshin nÃ« paqe nÃ« shtÃ«pitÃ« e tyre. Pas asaj kohe, asnjÃ« idhujtar nuk bÃ«ri pelegrinazh dhe asnjÃ« i zhveshur nuk eci rreth Qabes. QÃ« nga ajo ditÃ« Shteti Islam u themelua... ("Jeta e Muhammedit", Kairo, 1935)


Ali ibn Ebu Talibi i recitoi "shenjat (ajetet) e Zotit" nÃ« Mina, si pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Lexuesi ynÃ« duhet ta ketÃ« parasysh se recitimi ose shpallja e "shenjave tÃ« Zotit" para njerÃ«zve ishte njÃ« detyrÃ« e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« detyrÃ« aq e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme, sa vetÃ« Zoti e ka marrÃ« pÃ«rsipÃ«r atÃ«. NÃ« Kur`an thuhet:


KÃ«to janÃ« shenjat e Zotit dhe Ne po t`i shpallim me saktÃ«si. VÃ«rtet, ti je njÃ«ri nga tÃ« DÃ«rguarit...(2:252)


Kjo Ã«shtÃ« ajo qÃ« ta shpallim nga Shenjat dhe kjo Ã«shtÃ« porosia e UrtÃ«sisÃ«. (3:58)


KÃ«to janÃ« shenjat e Zotit. Ne po t`i shpallim me saktÃ«si. Zoti nuk u bÃ«n padrejtÃ«si krijesave tÃ« Tija. (3:108)


Sipas kÃ«tyre vargjeve, vetÃ« Zoti ia shpall Muhammedit shenjat e Tija dhe ky i fundit (pasi t`i ketÃ« dÃ«gjuar), ua shpall ato njerÃ«zve. Shpallja e shenjave tÃ« Zotit ishte njÃ«ra nga detyrat mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme tÃ« Profetit. RÃ«ndÃ«sia e kÃ«saj detyre theksohet nÃ« vargjet nÃ« vijim:


Zoti ynÃ«! DÃ«rgo tek ata njÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguar nga mesi i tyre, qÃ« t`ua lexojÃ« ajetet (shenjat), t`ua mÃ«sojÃ« atyre librin e urtÃ«sinÃ« dhe t`i pastrojÃ«. VÃ«rtet ti je i FuqishÃ«m dhe i UrtÃ«. (2:129)


...ashtu siÃ§ sollÃ«m njÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguar nga mesi juaj, qÃ« t`ua lexojÃ« shenjat Tona, t`ju pastrojÃ«, t`ua mÃ«sojÃ« Librin e urtÃ«sinÃ« dhe atÃ« qÃ« nuk e dinit. (2:151)


VÃ«rtet Zoti u bÃ«ri mirÃ«si besimtarÃ«ve, qÃ« u solli njÃ«  tÃ« DÃ«rguar nga mesi i tyre, pÃ«r t`ua lexuar shenjat e Zotit, pÃ«r t`i pastruar dhe pÃ«r t`ua mÃ«suar Librin dhe UrtÃ«sinÃ«, ndonse ata ishin nÃ« njÃ« gabim tÃ« qartÃ« mÃ« parÃ«... (3:164)


ÃshtÃ« ai qÃ« u dÃ«rgoi tÃ« paditurve njÃ« Profet nga mesi i tyre, pÃ«r t`ua lexuar Shenjat e Tij, pÃ«r t`i pastruar dhe pÃ«r t`ua mÃ«suar Librin e UrtÃ«sinÃ«, ndonse ata ishin nÃ« njÃ« gabim tÃ« qartÃ« mÃ« parÃ«... (62:2)


Sipas kÃ«tyre vargjeve, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, Muhammedi, i kishte detyrat nÃ« vijim:



1.	T`ua lexojÃ« njerÃ«zve Shenjat (ajetet) e Zotit

2.	T`ua mÃ«sojÃ« atyre Librin dhe urtÃ«sinÃ«

3.	T`i pastrojÃ«

4.	T`i udhÃ«zojÃ« nÃ« dituri tÃ« reja



E para qÃ« pÃ«rmendet nga detyrat e Profetit Ã«shtÃ« "leximi i shenjave tÃ« Zotit". ÃshtÃ« njÃ« detyrÃ« aq e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme, sa i lÃ« pas tÃ« gjitha detyrat e tjera.


Leximi (ose shpallja) e Shenjave tÃ« Zotit Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rmendur nÃ« veÃ§anti nÃ« vargjet nÃ« vijim:


KÃ«shtu Ne tÃ« dÃ«rguam tek njÃ« popull, para tÃ« cilit shumÃ« popuj kanÃ« kaluar, qÃ« tÃ« mund t`ua lexosh atÃ« qÃ« ta shpallim.... (13:30)


.. unÃ« jam urdhÃ«ruar tÃ« jem nga ata qÃ« i dorÃ«zohen Zotit dhe ta lexoj Kur`anin. E sikur ndonjÃ«ri ta pranojÃ« udhÃ«zimin, i bÃ«n mirÃ« vetes dhe sikur dikush tÃ« devijojÃ«, thuaj: "UnÃ« jam vetÃ«m njÃ« paralajmÃ«rues." (27:91-92)


VÃ«rtet Zoti ju ka dÃ«rguar njÃ« Porosi. NjÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguar, qÃ« ua lexon shenjat e Zotit, pÃ«rplot shpjegime pÃ«r t`i udhÃ«zuar nga gjiri i errÃ«sirÃ«s nÃ« DritÃ«, ata qÃ« besojnÃ« dhe qÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« vepra tÃ« mira... (65:10-11)


PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«tyre, Ã«shtÃ« edhe paralajmÃ«rimi nÃ« vijim, qÃ« shprehet nÃ« Kur`an:


...ata qÃ« e mohojnÃ« besimin nÃ« Shenjat e Zotit, do tÃ« vuajnÃ« nga dÃ«nimi mÃ« i dhimbshÃ«m... (3:4)


Ishte, pra, pikÃ«risht kjo detyrÃ« e tÃ« "lexuarit tÃ« shenjave tÃ« Zotit", tÃ« cilÃ«n duhej ta pÃ«rmbushte Ali ibn Ebu Talibi.


SiÃ§ u pÃ«rmend mÃ« sipÃ«r, nÃ« muajin Dhilhixhe tÃ« vitit tÃ« nÃ«ntÃ« pas Hixhrit, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit ishte tepÃ«r i zÃ«nÃ«, qÃ« tÃ« mund ta bÃ«nte Haxhxhin dhe ta lexonte para njerÃ«zve kapitullin e saposhpallur "Bara`ah". Andaj, sipas urdhrit tÃ« prerÃ« tÃ« Zotit, ai duhej tÃ« zgjedhte njÃ« njeri, pÃ«r ta marrÃ« pÃ«rsipÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ«. Personi i zgjedhur ishte Ali ibn Ebu Talibi.


NÃ« vitin 8 pas Hixhrit (630), kur Mekkeja ishte Ã§liruar tashmÃ«, Aliu dhe mÃ«suesi i tij, Muhammedi, e kishin pastruar ShtÃ«pinÃ« e Zotit (Qaben) nga idhujt e arabÃ«ve. Aliu i kishte copÃ«tuar kÃ«ta idhuj dhe i kishte hedhur jashtÃ« Qabes copat e tyre. NÃ« vitin e nÃ«ntÃ« pas Hixhrit, ai e pastroi Qaben edhe nga vetÃ« idhujtarÃ«t, duke shpallur se kurrÃ« mÃ« nuk do t`u lejohej tÃ« afroheshin nÃ« rrethinÃ«n e shenjtÃ« tÃ« Qabes.


Stina e pelegrinazhit tÃ« vitit tÃ« nÃ«ntÃ« pas Hixhrit, ishte mbledhja e fundit e idhujtarÃ«ve nÃ« rrethinat e Qabes, nÃ« Mekke.


Zoti e zgjodhi Ali ibn Ebu Talibin pÃ«r t`ia rikthyer Qabes pastÃ«rtinÃ« e saj tÃ« mÃ«parshme dhe i dÃ«rgoi Muhammedit njÃ« urdhÃ«r tÃ« veÃ§antÃ«, qÃ« t`ia tregonte kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« Aliut.  Robi i Zotit, Aliu, e ktheu ShtÃ«pinÃ« e Zotit nÃ« gjendjen nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n ajo kishte qenÃ« nÃ« kohÃ«n e Ibrahimit dhe Ismailit (paqja qoftÃ« mbi ta).


Me shpalljen e "politikÃ«s qeverisÃ«se" tÃ« Islamit nÃ« Mina, nÃ« vitin e nÃ«ntÃ« pas Hixhrit, Aliu u bÃ« njÃ« "instrument" nÃ« duart e Zotit, njÃ«soj si nÃ« vitin 7 pas Hixhrit, kur ishte bÃ«rÃ« "dora" e Zotit, gjatÃ« pushtimit tÃ« Hajberit dhe themelimit tÃ« MbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« Qiejve nÃ« tokÃ«.


RrÃ«fimi mbi shpalljen dhe mbi leximin para njerÃ«zve, tÃ« kapitullit tÃ« nÃ«ntÃ« tÃ« Kur`anit (Bara`a), vÃ«rteton se:



1.	Ali ibn Ebu Talibi Ã«shtÃ« pjesÃ«tar i familjes sÃ« Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« bekuar tÃ« Zotit

2.	NÃ« mungesÃ« tÃ« tij, detyrat e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, mund tÃ« kryhen vetÃ«m nga Aliu dhe askush tjetÃ«r.

3.	NjÃ« pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues ose pasardhÃ«s i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, mund tÃ« zgjedhet vetÃ«m nga Zoti ose nga i DÃ«rguari i Tij dhe jo nga shoqÃ«ria (ummeti) muslimane.

4.	Aliu ishte personi mÃ« i kualifikuar pÃ«r ta pÃ«rfaqÃ«suar tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit dhe nuk ka asnjÃ« njeri tjetÃ«r, mÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rshtatshÃ«m se ai.

5.	Detyra mÃ« e madhe e PrijÃ«sit tÃ« Shtetit Islam Ã«shtÃ« shpallja dhe pÃ«rhapja e urdhrave tÃ« Zotit nÃ« tokÃ«. Ndonse Ebu Bekri ishte i pranishÃ«m nÃ« Mekke, atij nuk iu lejua t`i lexonte kÃ«to shpallje dhe nÃ« vend tÃ« tij, i lexoi Ali ibn Ebu Talibi.



Marmaduke Pickthall


Ndonse Mekkeja ishte Ã§liruar dhe njerÃ«zit e saj ishin bÃ«rÃ« muslimanÃ« tashmÃ«, rendi zyrtar i pelegrinazhit kishte ndryshuar, me Ã§`rast muslimanÃ«t e kryenin sipas mÃ«nyrÃ«s sÃ« tyre dhe idhujtarÃ«t sipas mÃ«nyrÃ«s sÃ« tyre. Pas nisjes sÃ« karavanit tÃ« pelegrinÃ«ve nga Medineja, nÃ« vitin e nÃ«ntÃ« pas Hixhrit, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur Islami dominonte nÃ« ArabinÃ« veriore, u shpall ajo qÃ« do tÃ« quhej "Deklarata e mbrojtjes". Profeti i dÃ«rgoi njÃ« kopje tÃ« saj Ebu Bekrit, prijÃ«sit tÃ« pelegrinÃ«ve, me udhÃ«zimi se Aliu duhet t`i lexonte vargjet para njerÃ«zve nÃ« Mekke. PÃ«rmbajtja e vargjeve ishte se pas kÃ«tij viti, vetÃ«m muslimanÃ«ve do t`u lejohej tÃ« bÃ«nin pelegrinazh dhe atyre fiseve idhujtare, qÃ« kurrÃ« s`kishin marrÃ« pjesÃ« nÃ« ndonjÃ« veprimtari kundÃ«r muslimanÃ«ve dhe qÃ« kishin njÃ« marrÃ«veshje me muslimanÃ«t, tÃ« cilÃ«n e kishin respektuar gjithnjÃ«. Ata do tÃ« vazhdonin t`i gÃ«zonin tÃ« drejtat e tyre por kur tÃ« mbaronte afati i marrÃ«veshjes, edhe ata do tÃ« trajtoheshin si tÃ« gjithÃ« idhujtarÃ«t e tjerÃ«. KÃ«to vargje e shpallnin fundin e idhujtarisÃ« nÃ« Arabi. ("Hyrja e pÃ«rkthimit tÃ« Kur`anit tÃ« ShenjtÃ«", Lahore, Pakistan, 1975)


Ishte dÃ«shirÃ« e Zotit, qÃ« robi i tij i zgjedhur, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, duke e recituar Shpalljen e tij, t`i jepte pÃ«rgjithmonÃ« fund idhujtarisÃ« nÃ« Arabi.


35. Ekspedita e fundit


Pas Ã§lirimit tÃ« Mekkes, kishte shumÃ« fise pagane, qÃ« ishin bÃ«rÃ« muslimanÃ« me dÃ«shirÃ«n e tyre dhe ca fise tÃ« tjera, qÃ« e kishin pranuar Islamin pasi Profeti u kishte dÃ«rguar misionarÃ«, pÃ«r t`ua mÃ«suar doktrinat dhe praktikat e kÃ«saj feje. NjÃ«ri nga kÃ«ta misionarÃ« ishte edhe Ali ibn Ebu Talibi. MÃ«suesi i tij e dÃ«rgoi atÃ« nÃ« Jemen, nÃ« vitin e dhjetÃ« pas Hixhrit, pÃ«r t`i ftuar nÃ« Islam fiset e Jemenit.


Ndonse ekspedita e fundit, qÃ« e organizoi Profeti, ishte ajo qÃ« do tÃ« dÃ«rgohej drejt kufirit sirian, nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Usame bin Zejd bin Harithes, ajo kurrÃ« nuk u nis nga Medineja, nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tij. Andaj, mund tÃ« thuhet se ekspedita e Ramazanit tÃ« vitit tÃ« dhjetÃ« pas Hixhrit, e dÃ«rguar drejt Jemenit, nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Aliut, ishte ekspedita e fundit, qÃ« u nis nga Medineja, derisa ishte gjallÃ« Profeti.


Aliu me kalorÃ«sit e tij, arriti nÃ« Jemen nÃ« mes tÃ« dimrit  dhe i ftoi pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit Medhhexh ta pranonin Islamin. PÃ«rgjigja e tyre ishte njÃ« sulm me shigjeta e gurÃ«, pas tÃ« cilit Aliu u urdhÃ«roi trupave tÃ« tij tÃ« sulmonin. Ata i sulmuan jemenasit dhe i shpÃ«rndanÃ« por nuk i ndoqÃ«n, pÃ«r t`i vrarÃ« sepse misioni i Aliut ishte njÃ« mision paqeje dhe jo njÃ« ekspeditÃ« luftarake. Urdhri i tij pÃ«r trupat ishte qÃ« tÃ« luftonin vetÃ«m nÃ« vetÃ«mbrojtje.


Fisi Medhhexh kÃ«rkoi paqe dhe Aliu menjÃ«herÃ« pranoi. Pas kÃ«saj, ai e pÃ«rsÃ«riti ftesÃ«n e tij qÃ« ta pranonin Islamin. KÃ«saj rradhe, jo vetÃ«m  ata por edhe fisi Hamdan iu pÃ«rgjigj thirrjes sÃ« tij dhe e pranoi Islamin. Misioni i Aliut ishte i suksesshÃ«m. I gjithÃ« Jemeni e pranoi Islamin nÃ«pÃ«rmjet pÃ«rpjekjeve tÃ« tija. Ai, si gjithmonÃ«, e kreu misionin e tij nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« shembullore dhe demonstroi se ishte misionari par excellence i Islamit.


M. Shibli


Grupi mÃ« i fuqishÃ«m dhe mÃ« me ndikim nÃ« Jemen pÃ«rbÃ«hej nga fisi Hamdan. Nga fundi i vitit 8 pas Hixhrit, i DÃ«rguari e dÃ«rgoi Halid bin Velidin, pÃ«r t`i ftuar nÃ« Islam. Halidi kaloi gjashtÃ« muaj mes tyre duke u folur pÃ«r Islamin por nuk fitoi ndonjÃ« konvertit dhe misioni i tij pÃ«rfundoi me dÃ«shtim. Ai ishte njÃ« gjeneral dhe pushtues por jo njÃ« misionar dhe mÃ«sues i mirÃ«. MÃ« nÃ« fund, I DÃ«rguari e thirri tÃ« kthehej nÃ« Medine dhe nÃ« vend tÃ« tij e dÃ«rgoi Ali ibn Ebu Talibin.


Aliu i mblodhi pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit Hamdan nÃ« njÃ« fushÃ«, ua lexoi porosinÃ« e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit dhe ua prezantoi Islamin. KÃ«saj rradhe ata iu pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n dhe e pranuan kÃ«tÃ« fe. I gjithÃ« fisi u bÃ« musliman.


Aliu i dÃ«rgoi Profetit njÃ« raport, nÃ« lidhje me misionin e tij. Kur Profeti e lexoi kÃ«tÃ«, iu falÃ«nderua Zotit pÃ«r mirÃ«sinÃ« e Tij dhe duke i ngritur sytÃ« drejte qiejve, e bekoi fisin Hamdan. KÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« e bÃ«ri tri herÃ«. "Sirat`un-Nebi" (Jeta e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit), vÃ«ll.2, botimi i dhjetÃ« (1974), botuar nga ("Ma`arif Printing Press", Azamgarh, Indi.)


GjatÃ« dhjetÃ« viteve tÃ« fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, Profeti i Islamit kishte organizuar tetÃ«dhjetÃ« ekspedita, tÃ« cilat u nisÃ«n nga Medineja me misione tÃ« ndryshme. Disa prej tyre ishin ekspedita ushtarake dhe disa tÃ« tjera paqÃ«sore. Ekspedita e Aliut nÃ« Jemen meriton njÃ« kujdes tÃ« veÃ§antÃ« sepse ishte e fundit nga kÃ«to ekspedita. Pas kÃ«saj, asnjÃ« ekspeditÃ« nuk u nis nga Medineja, nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« Profetit.


Viti 10 pas Hixhrit (631 i erÃ«s sonÃ«) njihet si "Viti i delegacioneve". ShumÃ« fise arabe dÃ«rguan delegacione nÃ« Medine pÃ«r ta pranuar Islamin, pÃ«r t`ia shprehur Muhammedit bindjen e tyre dhe pÃ«r ta njohur si sundues.


NÃ« vitin e parÃ« pas Hixhrit, Medineja e kishte statusin e njÃ« qytet-shteti por vetÃ«m dhjetÃ« vite mÃ« pas, ajo ishte kthyer nÃ« kryeqytetin e njÃ« shteti tÃ« madh. I gjithÃ« gadishulli e kishte pranuar autoritetin shpirtÃ«ror dhe politik tÃ« Medines. Muhammedi (paqja qoftÃ« mbi tÃ« dhe mbi familjen e tij), mÃ« nÃ« fund, kishte vendosur paqe nÃ« gjithÃ« ArabinÃ« dhe kishte ndÃ«rmarrÃ« hapa pÃ«r t`i mbrojtur interesat "shtetÃ«rore" tÃ« ummetit musliman. Nuk kishte tashmÃ« kurrfarÃ« kÃ«rcÃ«nimi pÃ«r Shtetin Islam nga ndonjÃ« agresor i jashtÃ«m.


HebrenjtÃ« dhe tÃ« krishterÃ«t po i paguanin rregullisht tatimet e tyre (Xhizje). Ata i gÃ«zonin tÃ« gjitha tÃ« drejtat e qytetarÃ«ve tÃ« Shtetit Islam dhe gÃ«zonin njÃ« liri tÃ« plotÃ« fetare. ArabÃ«t, pjesa mÃ« e madhe e tÃ« cilÃ«ve e kishte pranuar Islamin, ishin nÃ« vigjilje tÃ« njÃ« renesanse tÃ« madhe "kombÃ«tare". KÃ«to ishin vetÃ«m disa nga bekimet, qÃ« Islami ia fali Gadishullit Arabik.











36. Haxhxhi (pelegrinazhi) i lamtumirÃ«s


NÃ« muajin Dhulkide (muaji i njÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« i kalendarit islamik) tÃ« vitit tÃ« dhjetÃ« pas Hixhrit, Muhammedi, shpalli se do ta vizitonte Mekken pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« pelegrinazh. Ky lajm u pÃ«rhap nÃ« gjithÃ« vendin dhe njÃ« numÃ«r i madh muslimanÃ«sh u mblodhÃ«n pÃ«r ta shoqÃ«ruar. Numri i tyre mendohet se ishte mbi njÃ«qind mijÃ«. Para se tÃ« nisej, ai e emÃ«roi Ebu Duxhane Ensariun si guvernator tÃ« Medines gjatÃ« mungesÃ«s sÃ« tij. NÃ« ditÃ«n e njÃ«zet e pestÃ« tÃ« muajit tÃ« njÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ«, ai u nis nga Medineja, i shoqÃ«ruar nga tÃ« gjitha gratÃ« e tija. MuslimanÃ«t e ndoqÃ«n me kujdes Ã§do lÃ«vizje, Ã§do veprim dhe Ã§do shprehje tÃ« Profetit gjatÃ« kÃ«saj kohe dhe gjithÃ§ka qÃ« bÃ«ri ai, mbeti si njÃ« shembull i pÃ«rjetshÃ«m, qÃ« do tÃ« ndiqej nga gjeneratat e ardhshme.


Maxime Rodinson 



Pas rÃ«nies sÃ« Mekkes, Muhammedi e bÃ«ri pÃ«r sÃ« dyti herÃ« Umren, rrotullimin ceremonial pÃ«rreth Qabes dhe ecjen ndÃ«rmjet kodrave Safa dhe Merve. Por ai akoma s`e kishte bÃ«rÃ« Haxhxhin. Muhammedi kishte ndÃ«rmend ta depaganizonte kÃ«tÃ« ritual. Pas Ã§lirimit tÃ« Mekkes, Attabi (guvernatori i Muhammedit nÃ« Mekke) ishte ai qÃ« e udhÃ«hoqi kÃ«tÃ« ceremoni dhe nÃ« tÃ« morÃ«n pjesÃ« si paganÃ«t ashtu edhe muslimanÃ«t. NjÃ« vit mÃ« pas, nÃ« muajin Dhulhixhxhe tÃ« vitit tÃ« nÃ«ntÃ« pas Hixhrit, Muhammedi sÃ«rish nuk mori pjesÃ« nÃ« pelgrinazh. Ai akoma s`i kishte finalizuar mÃ«simet e tija nÃ« lidhje me haxhxhin dhe nuk kishte qejf ta kryente kÃ«tÃ« ritual bashkÃ« me paganÃ«t. Ai e dÃ«rgoi Ebu Bekrin pÃ«r ta udhÃ«hequr ceremoninÃ«. GjatÃ« rrugÃ«s, atij iu bashkangjit Aliu, i cili ishte dÃ«rguar me njÃ« shpallje tÃ« re, tÃ« cilÃ«n duhej ai personalisht ta shpallte. NÃ« pÃ«rgjithÃ«si, paganÃ«ve u ndalohej pjesÃ«marrja nÃ« haxhxh pas atij viti. Pas kalimit tÃ« katÃ«r muajve tÃ« shenjtÃ«, tÃ« gjithÃ« ata qÃ« s`e kishin pranuar Islamin dhe s`kishin bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« marrÃ«veshje me Muhammedin, do tÃ« konsideroheshin armiq. Kjo ishte hera e fundit qÃ« paganÃ«t morÃ«n pjesÃ« nÃ« ritualin e haxhxhit.


NjÃ« vit mÃ« pas, nÃ« Dhulhixhxhe (muaji i dymbÃ«dhjetÃ« islam) tÃ« vitit 10 (Mars 632), Profeti shpalli se do t`i udhÃ«hiqte personalisht ceremonitÃ«, tani qÃ« tempulli ishte pastruar nga prania pagane. Ai arriti nÃ« Mekke mÃ« 5 Dhulhixhxhe dhe mÃ« 8 Dhulhixhxhe, ceremonitÃ« filluan. SytÃ« ishin fiksuar tek Profeti sepse sjellja e tij do tÃ« bÃ«hej njÃ« ligj pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t. ÂMuhammediÂ


MÃ« 9 Dhulhixhxhe tÃ« vitit tÃ« dhjetÃ« pas Hixhrit, i DÃ«rguari mbajti njÃ« fjalim historik nÃ« luginÃ«n e Arafatit, nÃ« tÃ« cilin bÃ«ri njÃ« pÃ«rmbledhje tÃ« mÃ«simeve tÃ« tija. Ai fillimisht iu falÃ«nderua Zotit pÃ«r mÃ«shirÃ«n dhe pÃ«r bekimet e Tija tÃ« pafundme dhe pastaj tha:


O muslimanÃ«! MÃ« dÃ«gjoni me kujdes! Ky mund tÃ« jetÃ« rasti i fundit qÃ« gjendem nÃ« mesin tuaj dhe mbase nuk do tÃ« mund ta bÃ«j edhe njÃ«herÃ« haxhxhin.
Zoti Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« dhe nuk ka tÃ« barabartÃ«. Mos i gjeni tÃ« barabartÃ« Atij dhe mos e krahasoni askÃ« me TÃ«. Adhurojeni AtÃ«, kini droje prej Tij, bindjuni Atij dhe duajeni AtÃ«. Mos i lini pas dore adhurimet tuaja dhe agjÃ«roni nÃ« muajin e agjÃ«rimit. Paguajeni rregullisht zeqatin dhe vizitojeni ShtÃ«pinÃ« e Zotit, kurdo qÃ« tÃ« mundeni.
Mbajeni mend se secili prej jush do t`i japÃ« llogari Zotit pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« ka bÃ«rÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ« dhe dijeni se shumÃ« shpejt, do tÃ« gjendeni nÃ« praninÃ« e Tij.
UnÃ« po i shpall tÃ« pavlefshme tÃ« gjitha traditat e ÂkohÃ«s sÃ« injorancÃ«sÂ. Gjakmarrja e parÃ« qÃ« e shpall tÃ« pavlefshme, Ã«shtÃ« ajo pÃ«r kushÃ«ririn tim, Ibn Rab`ia dhe fajdeja e parÃ« qÃ« e shpall tÃ« pavlefshme Ã«shtÃ« ajo e borxheve tÃ« dhÃ«na nga xhaxhai im, Abbas ibn Abdul Muttalibi.
Ju bÃ«j thirrje qÃ« ta respektoni nderin, jetÃ«n dhe pronÃ«n e njÃ«ri-tjetrit, njÃ«soj siÃ§ e nderoni shenjtÃ«rinÃ« e kÃ«saj dite. TÃ« gjithÃ« besimtarÃ«t janÃ« vÃ«llezÃ«r. NÃ«se njÃ« gjÃ« i takon njÃ«rit prej tyre, ajo Ã«shtÃ« e ndaluar pÃ«r tÃ« tjerÃ«t, veÃ§se me lejen e tij.
Jini tÃ« sinqertÃ« nÃ« fjalÃ«t dhe nÃ« veprat tuaja! Jini tÃ« sinqertÃ« me njÃ«ri-tjetrin dhe gjithnjÃ« tÃ« bashkuar!
Ju keni tÃ« drejta mbi gratÃ« tuaja por edha ato kanÃ« tÃ« drejta mbi ju. Silluni ndaj tyre me dashuri e me butÃ«si, nderojini dhe jini tÃ« dhembshur ndaj tyre!
RobÃ«rit tuaj janÃ« krijesa tÃ« Zotit. Mos jini tÃ« ashpÃ«r ndaj tyre! NÃ«se gabojnÃ«, falnie gabimin e tyre! Jepuni pÃ«r tÃ« ngrÃ«nÃ« nga ajo qÃ« hani vetÃ« dhe mbathini ata ashtu si jeni tÃ« veshur vetÃ«.
Dijeni se pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e familjes sime janÃ« si yjet nÃ« natÃ«. Ata e Ã§ojnÃ« drejt shpÃ«timit gjithkÃ« qÃ« u bindet e qÃ« i ndjek. NÃ« mesin tuaj po lÃ« dy gjÃ«ra tÃ« Ã§mueshme: Librin e Zotit dhe pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e familjes sime. KÃ«to dy gjÃ«ra pÃ«rmbushen mes veti dhe kurrÃ« nuk ndahen nga njÃ«ra-tjetra. Po t`u bindeni atyre, kurrÃ« s`do tÃ« devijoni. 
Dhe mbajeni mend se unÃ« jam i DÃ«rguari i fundit i Zotit pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin. Pas meje s`do tÃ« ketÃ« tÃ« dÃ«rguar tÃ« tjerÃ« prej Tij.


MÃ« pas, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit e pÃ«rfundoi fjalimin e tij me njÃ« lutje tÃ« shkurtÃ«r falÃ«nderimi ndaj Krijuesit dhe i kÃ«rkoi qÃ« Ai tÃ« ishte dÃ«shmitar se e kishte kryer detyrÃ«n e tij, i kishte pÃ«rmbushur obligimet dhe se ua kishte pÃ«rcjellur njerÃ«zve, porosinÃ« e Islamit.


Ky fjalim, si gjithÃ« fjalimet e tjera tÃ« Profetit, dallohet me qartÃ«sinÃ« dhe me dimensionin e tij praktik. NÃ« tÃ«, ai i pÃ«rfshiu tÃ« gjitha mÃ«simet e tija, qÃ« do tÃ« mbeteshin pÃ«rjetÃ«sisht tÃ« mbjellura nÃ« zemrat dhe nÃ« mendjet e dÃ«gjuesve.
Profeti u demonstroi muslimanÃ«ve si t`i kryenin ritet e haxhxhit dhe i shlyejti edhe gjurmÃ«t e mbeturinave tÃ« fundit pagane. NÃ« fjalimin e tij, ai gjithashtu la tÃ« kuptohej se ai ndoshta nuk do tÃ« jetonte edhe shumÃ« gjatÃ«. PikÃ«risht nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« periudhÃ« u shpall edhe kapitull 110 i Kur`anit, i quajtur ÂNdihmaÂ (Nasr), qÃ« thotÃ«:


Kur tÃ« vijÃ« ndihma e Zotit tÃ«nd dhe fitorja
E t`i shohÃ«sh njerÃ«zit tek hyjnÃ« nÃ« fenÃ« e Zotit tufÃ« pas tufe
MadhÃ«roje Zotin tÃ«nd me lÃ«vdata dhe falje kÃ«rko
Se vÃ«rtet Ai i pranon pendimet...


Imam Buhariu pÃ«rcjell se kur u shpall ky kapitull, Umar ibn Hattabi i kÃ«rkoi Abdullah ibn Abbasit qÃ« t`ia shpjegonte kuptimin e kÃ«saj shpalljeje. Ibn Abbasi tha:


ÂKÃ«ta vargje tregojnÃ« se po afrohet koha kur i DÃ«rguari do tÃ« ndahet prej neveÂ 



ShumÃ« historianÃ« bashkÃ«kohorÃ« nÃ« lindje dhe nÃ« perÃ«ndim, kanÃ« thÃ«nÃ« se vdekja e Profetit ishte e paparashikuar dhe e beftÃ«. Por kjo s`ka tÃ« bÃ«jÃ« aspak me tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n. Ai vetÃ« ishte i pari qÃ« foli pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« dhe kur u shpall kapitulli ÂNdihmaÂ, ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij kryesorÃ« s`u kishte mbetur thuase kurrfarÃ« dyshimi nÃ« mendje se misionit tokÃ«sor tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, po i afrohej fundi. Porosia pÃ«r vdekjen qÃ« po afrohej, jepet nÃ« vargun e tretÃ«, ku thuhet Âfalje kÃ«rkoÂ. Ky varg ishte njÃ« shenjÃ« e mjaftueshme pÃ«r tÃ« zotÃ«t e mendjes.


Marmaduke Pickthall



Ishte pikÃ«risht gjatÃ« pelegrinazhit tÃ« fundit, qÃ« u shpall kapitulli i titulluar ÂNdihmaÂ, tÃ« cilin Muhammedi e pranoi si njÃ« paralajmÃ«rues se vdekja e tij po afrohej. (ÂHyrja e pÃ«rkthimit tÃ« Kur`anit tÃ« ShenjtÃ«Â, Lahore, Pakistan, 1975)

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

37. KurorÃ«zimi i Ali ibn Ebu Talibit si sundues i ardhshÃ«m i muslimanÃ«ve dhe prijÃ«s i Shtetit Islam


Haxhxhi i lamtumirÃ«s kishte mbaruar tashmÃ« dhe Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, bashkÃ« me turmÃ«n e madhe tÃ« ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij, ishte gati pÃ«r t`u kthyer nÃ« shtÃ«pi. Ai dha shenjÃ« dhe karavani i pelegrinÃ«ve u nis nga Mekkeja.



NÃ« njÃ« distancÃ« tÃ« shkurtÃ«r nÃ« veri tÃ« Mekkes, ka njÃ« luginÃ« tÃ« quajtur Khumm, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n gjendej njÃ« liqen i vogÃ«l (Gadir nÃ« arabisht). Khummi ishte njÃ« udhÃ«kryq nÃ«pÃ«r tÃ« cilin kalonin shumÃ« rrugÃ«. Kur i DÃ«rguari arriti nÃ« afÃ«rsi tÃ« Gadirit, atij iu shpallÃ«n vargjet nÃ« vijim:


O i DÃ«rguar! Shpalle porosinÃ« qÃ« t`u zbrit nga Zoti yt! Po tÃ« mos e shpallÃ«sh, s`do ta kesh plotÃ«suar detyrÃ«n tÃ«nde. Dhe Zoti ka pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« mbrojtur nga njerÃ«zit sepse Ai s`i udhÃ«zon ata qÃ« e mohojnÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n. Maide (Tryeza) 5:67



Urdhrat hyjnorÃ« mbase kurrÃ« mÃ« parÃ«, s`kishin qenÃ« kaq tÃ« mprehtÃ« si nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« varg, i cili me sa shihet, kishte tÃ« bÃ«nte me njÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje jetike, tÃ« cilÃ«n i DÃ«rguari duhej ta shpallte herÃ«t a vonÃ«. Andaj, ai urdhÃ«roi qÃ« karavani tÃ« ndalej dhe tÃ« thirreshin prapa ata qÃ« ishin nisur nÃ« drejtime tÃ« ndryshme. Pastaj priti derisa edhe karavani i fundit i nisur nga Mekkeja, arriti tek pusi nÃ« Khumm.
PelegrinÃ«t do tÃ« ndaheshin nga njÃ«ri-tjetri nÃ« Khumm dhe do tÃ« vazhdonin me karavanÃ« tÃ« ndryshÃ«m duke shkuar secili drejt destinacionit tÃ« vet. Por i DÃ«rguari kishte njÃ« shpallje tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« para se tÃ« shpÃ«rndaheshin pelegrinÃ«t dhe ishte i kujdesshÃ«m qÃ« kÃ«tÃ« shpallje ta dÃ«gjonin sa mÃ« tepÃ«r muslimanÃ« qÃ« tÃ« ishte e mundur.



NjÃ« ÂfoltoreÂ u improvizua nga lÃ«kurat e deveve, tÃ« vendosura mbi njÃ«ra-tjetrÃ«n dhe i DÃ«rguari u ngjit mbi tÃ«, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« qÃ« gjitkush tÃ« mund ta shihte me sytÃ« e vet. KushÃ«riri i tij, Aliu, qÃ«ndronte pranÃ« tij.
Tani Muhammedi ishte i gatshÃ«m pÃ«r ta mbajtur fjalimin historik, duke iu bindur urdhrit tÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« nÃ« vargun e mÃ«sipÃ«rm. Ai iu falÃ«nderua Zotit qÃ« i kishte bekuar me Islamin dhe pastaj u parashtroi njÃ« pyetje muslimanÃ«ve:



ÂA kam unÃ« mÃ« shumÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ« mbi shpirtrat tuaj sesa ju vetÃ«?Â
MuslimanÃ«t u pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n njÃ«zÃ«ri: ÂI DÃ«rguari i Zotit ka mÃ« shumÃ« tÃ« drejta mbi shpirtrat tanÃ« sesa ne vetÃ«.Â 
ÂNÃ« qoftÃ« ashtu, atÃ«herÃ« kam njÃ« porosi shumÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme pÃ«r ju.Â,tha i DÃ«rguari dhe vazhdoi:
ÂO muslimanÃ«! UnÃ« s`jam veÃ§se njÃ« i vdekshÃ«m si tÃ« gjithÃ« ju dhe shumÃ« shpejt, mbase do tÃ« shkoj nÃ« prani tÃ« Zotit tim. TrashÃ«gimia ime mÃ« e vlefshme pÃ«r ju, janÃ« Libri i Zotit dhe pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e familjes sime. Tani dÃ«gjoni me kujdes dhe dijeni se unÃ« jam UdhÃ«heqÃ«si i tÃ« gjithÃ« besimtarÃ«ve. TÃ« gjithÃ« ata burra dhe ato gra qÃ« mÃ« njohin mua si UdhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« tyre, le ta njohin edhe Aliun si tÃ« tillÃ«! Aliu Ã«shtÃ« UdhÃ«heqÃ«s i gjithÃ« atyre burrave dhe grave, udhÃ«heqÃ«s i tÃ« cilÃ«ve jam unÃ«.Â 
Pas kÃ«saj shpalljeje, i DÃ«rguari i ngriti duart drejt qiellit dhe tha: ÂO Zot! Ji mik i atij qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« mik me Aliun dhe ji armik i Ã§dokujt qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« armik i tij!Â



Ajo qÃ« pÃ«rcollÃ«m mÃ« sipÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rmbledhje e asaj qÃ« tha i DÃ«rguari i Zotit nÃ« Khumm. Teksti i plotÃ« dhe konteksti i kÃ«tij fjalimi Ã«shtÃ« ruajtur nÃ« veprÃ«n e famshme ÂTeuhid ed-Dala`ilÂ tÃ« dijetarit tÃ« famshÃ«m sunnit, Allame Shahab-ud-din Ahmed. MÃ« poshtÃ«, po e japim njÃ« version tÃ« shkurtuar tÃ« fjalimit, ashtu siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rcjellur nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« vepÃ«r:



I falÃ«nderohem Zotit pÃ«r tÃ« gjitha tÃ« mirat e Tija. DÃ«shmoj se s`ka zot tjetÃ«r veÃ§ Allahut dhe se Ai Ã«shtÃ« Zoti i vetÃ«m, i GjithÃ«fuqishÃ«m dhe i PÃ«rsosur. Ne tÃ« gjithÃ« jemi tÃ« varur prej tij. Ai s`ka bashkÃ«shorte, s`ka fÃ«mijÃ« dhe s`ka tÃ« barabartÃ«. UnÃ« jam njÃ«ri nga robÃ«rit e Tij por Ai mÃ« zgjodhi si tÃ« DÃ«rguar tÃ« udhÃ«zimit pÃ«r gjithÃ« njerÃ«zimin. O njerÃ«z! Kinie droje Zotin gjithmonÃ« dhe kurrÃ« mos tregoni mosbindje ndaj Tij! Mos luftoni, veÃ§se pÃ«r Islamin dhe mbani mend se dituria e Zotit pÃ«rfshin gjithÃ§ka. 
O muslimanÃ«! Kini kujdes sepse kur tÃ« shkoj unÃ«, do tÃ« dalin ca njerÃ«z qÃ« do t`mÃ« mveshin fjalÃ« qÃ« s`i kam thÃ«nÃ« dhe do tÃ« ketÃ« njÃ« grup njerÃ«zish qo do t`u besojnÃ« atyre. Por unÃ« strehohem nÃ« mbrojtjen e Zotit sepse s`ju kam thÃ«nÃ« tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ tÃ« VÃ«rtetÃ«s dhe s`ju kam ftuar drejt asgjÃ«je, pÃ«rveÃ§ asaj qÃ« Ai ma ka shpallur. Ata qÃ« i kalojnÃ« kufijtÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« punÃ«, do tÃ« dÃ«nohen.
AtÃ« Ã§ast, Ibada ibn Samiti, njÃ« ndjekÃ«s i Muhammedit, u ngrit dhe tha: ÂO i DÃ«rguari i Zotit! Kur tÃ« vijÃ« ajo kohÃ«, kujt t`i drejtohemi pÃ«r udhÃ«zim?Â
I DÃ«rguari u pÃ«rgjigj: Duhet t`u bindeni njerÃ«zve tÃ« ShtÃ«pisÃ« sime (Ehl-i Bejtit) dhe ata t`i ndiqni. Ata janÃ« trashÃ«guesit e diturisÃ« sime prej profeti. Ata do t`ju mbrojnÃ« nga devijimi dhe do t`ju udhÃ«zojnÃ« drejt shpÃ«timit. Ata kanÃ« pÃ«r t`ju ftuar drejt Librit dhe drejt TraditÃ«s sime (Sunnetit). Ndiqni ata sepse ata nuk bien kurrÃ« nÃ« dyshim. Besimi i tyre nÃ« Zotin Ã«shtÃ« i palÃ«kundur. Ata janÃ« tÃ« udhÃ«zuarit, ata janÃ« ImamÃ«t dhe vetÃ«m ata mund t`ju shpÃ«tojnÃ« nga mosbesimi, nga devijimi dhe nga risitÃ« nÃ« fe.



Zoti ju ka urdhÃ«ruar ta doni Ehl-i Bejtin tim. DevotshmÃ«ria ndaj tyre Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« obligim pÃ«r ju (Kur`an 42:23) sepse ata janÃ« tÃ« pastrit (Kur`an 33:33).


Ata janÃ« tÃ« pajisur me virtyte qÃ« s`i ka askush tjetÃ«r. Ata janÃ« tÃ« zgjedhurit e vetÃ« Zotit dhe tani, Zoti mÃ« ka urdhÃ«ruar t`jua shpall kÃ«tÃ«:
ÂDijeni se Meula (UdhÃ«heqÃ«s; MbrojtÃ«s) i kujt tÃ« jem unÃ«, Meula i tij Ã«shtÃ« edhe Aliu. O Zot! Ti bÃ«hu Mik i atij qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« mik i Aliut dhe bÃ«hu Armik i gjithkujt qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« armik i tij. O Zot! Ndihmoje atÃ« qÃ« e ndihmon Aliun dhe largohu prej atij qÃ« largohet prej Aliut!Â


Fjalimi kishte mbaruar. I DÃ«rguari i Zotit, Muhammedi, zyrtarisht e kishte shpallur Ali ibn Ebu Talibin, sundues tÃ« ardhshÃ«m tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve dhe e kishte emÃ«ruar si prijÃ«s tÃ« Shtetit Islam.
Sapo u bÃ« kjo shpallje, u shpall edhe vargu i fundit i Kur`anit: 



Sot e pÃ«rsosa pÃ«r ju fenÃ« tuaj, i pÃ«rmbusha tÃ« mirat e Mia mbi ju dhe ua zgjodha Islamin si fe...Maide (Tryeza) 5:3


Ishte dita e tetÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« e muajit Dhulhixhxhe tÃ« vitit tÃ« 10-tÃ« pas Hixhrit (21 Mars 632) kur u shpall vargu i fundit i Kur`anit. Shpallja kishte filluar nÃ« vitin 610 nÃ« shpellÃ«n Hira nÃ« Mekke dhe pÃ«rfundoi nÃ« vitin 632, nÃ« luginÃ«n e Khummit, me emÃ«rimin e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit si PrijÃ«s pas Muhammedit dhe si UdhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« qeverisÃ« sÃ« Medines dhe tÃ« Shtetit Islam.


Ibn Haxhar el-Eskalaniu1, nÃ« veprÃ«n e tij Âel-Isaba fi temjiz es-SahabaÂ thotÃ« se pasi e bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ« shpallje, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit vendosi njÃ« turban nÃ« kokÃ«n e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, me Ã§farÃ« edhe e pÃ«rfundoi ÂkurorÃ«ziminÂ e tij. TÃ« gjithÃ« shokÃ«t e Profetit e pÃ«rgÃ«zuan Aliun pas kÃ«saj ndodhie. NÃ« mesin e atyre qÃ« e pÃ«rgÃ«zuan ishte edhe Umar ibn el-Hattabi dhe tÃ« gjitha gratÃ« e Profetit.


Hassan bin Thabit el-Ensariu ishte poeti ÂzyrtarÂ i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, i cili i derdhi nÃ« vargje, thuase tÃ« gjitha ngjarjet e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme nÃ« jetÃ«n e tij. KurorÃ«zimi i Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, ishte pa dyshim, njÃ«ra nga ngjarjet mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme historike qÃ« e sfiduan talentin e tij poetik. Me kÃ«tÃ« rast, ai pÃ«rpiloi disa vargje qÃ« ia kushtoi Aliut. NÃ« vijim, po japim nÃ« pÃ«rkthim tÃ« pÃ«rafÃ«rt tÃ« kÃ«tyre vargjeve:



NÃ« ditÃ«n e Gadir-i Khumit, Profeti u thirri muslimanÃ«ve dhe u tha:
Kush Ã«shtÃ« Zoti juaj dhe kush Ã«shtÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si juaj?
ÂAllahu Ã«shtÃ« Zoti ynÃ«Â, thanÃ« ata. ÂDhe ti je udhÃ«heqÃ«si, tÃ« cilit i bindemi tÃ« gjithÃ«.Â 
Dhe ai i tha Aliut tÃ« ngrihej e kur u ngrit
Ia ngriti dorÃ«n e tha:
ÂTy po tÃ« zgjedh si prijÃ«s pas meje. 
Andaj, prijÃ«s i kujt jam unÃ«, prijÃ«s i tij Ã«shtÃ« Âdhe Aliu.
Pra bÃ«huni tÃ« gjithÃ« miq dhe pÃ«rkrahÃ«s tÃ« tij!


NjÃ« tjetÃ«r poet qÃ« pÃ«rpiloi vargje pÃ«r rastin e kurorÃ«zimit tÃ« Aliut ishte Kajs ibn Ubade Ensariu. Ai tha:



Kur armiku u ngrit kundÃ«r nesh, 
ÂMjafton ZotiÂ, thashÃ«
ÂFurnizuesi ynÃ« dhe MbrojtÃ«si mÃ« i mirÃ«Â.
Aliu Ã«shtÃ« UdhÃ«heqÃ«si ynÃ« (Meula) dhe udhÃ«heqÃ«si i besimtarÃ«
KÃ«shtu thotÃ« Kur`ani dhe kÃ«shtu Ã«shtÃ«
QÃ«kur i DÃ«rguari doli e tha: 
PrijÃ«s i kujt jam unÃ«,
PrijÃ«s i tij Ã«shtÃ« Aliu..


Ajo qÃ« tha i DÃ«rguari i Zotit atÃ« ditÃ«, ishte njÃ« shpallje e vendosur, qÃ« nuk linte vend pÃ«r kundÃ«rshtime.
ÃshtÃ« tejet interesante se madje edhe njÃ« njeri si Amr ibn As (i cili vite mÃ« vonÃ« do tÃ« luftonte kundÃ«r Aliut) u ÂfrymÃ«zuaÂ tÃ« shkruante njÃ« poezi pÃ«r Aliun nÃ« rastin e Khummit. Ai thotÃ«:



Goditja e shpatÃ«s sÃ« Aliut Ã«shtÃ« njÃ«soj sÃ« bindja qÃ« ia shprehÃ«m tÃ« gjithÃ« nÃ« Gadir e qÃ« e bÃ«ri gjithkÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rulej para fuqisÃ« sÃ« tij.


NÃ«se dy vargjet e Kur`anit, qÃ« i pÃ«rmendÃ«m mÃ« sipÃ«r, lexohen njÃ«ra pas tjetrÃ«s dhe kuptohen nÃ« kontekstin e tyre historik, kuptimi i tyre bÃ«het mÃ« se i qartÃ«. UnÃ« do t`i pÃ«rcjell edhe njÃ«herÃ« nÃ« njÃ« analizÃ« tÃ« shkurtÃ«r dhe pÃ«r hir tÃ« tÃ« qenit praktik, do t`i shÃ«noj me numrat 1 dhe 2 respektivisht.



1. O i DÃ«rguar! Shpalle porosinÃ« qÃ« t`u zbrit nga Zoti yt! Po tÃ« mos e shpallÃ«sh, s`do ta kesh plotÃ«suar detyrÃ«n tÃ«nde. Dhe Zoti ka pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« mbrojtur nga njerÃ«zit sepse Ai s`i udhÃ«zon ata qÃ« e mohojnÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n.


2. Sot e pÃ«rsosa pÃ«r ju fenÃ« tuaj, i pÃ«rmbusha tÃ« mirat e Mia mbi ju dhe ua zgjodha Islamin si fe...


KurorÃ«zimi i Aliut ndodhi pikÃ«risht nÃ« intervalin kohor ndÃ«rmjet shpalljes sÃ« kÃ«tyre dy vargjeve tÃ« Kur`anit. Kjo Ã§Ã«shtje ishte aq urgjente sa i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, nÃ« vargun e parÃ«, u urdhÃ«rua tÃ« linte Ã§farÃ«do qÃ« ishte duke bÃ«rÃ« dhe tÃ« merrej me kÃ«tÃ« punÃ«. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim, ai urdhÃ«roi qÃ« tÃ« ktheheshin tÃ« gjithÃ« pelegrinÃ«t dhe tÃ« mblidheshn nÃ« luginÃ«n e Khummit. MÃ« pas, ai u shpalli se Aliu do tÃ« ishte pasardhÃ«si i tij si sundues i ÂMbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« QiejveÂ nÃ« tokÃ«.


Pak kohÃ« pasi e kishte bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ« emÃ«rim tÃ« Aliut, u shpall edhe njÃ« varg tjetÃ«r nga Zoti, i cili e konfirmonte kÃ«tÃ« veprim tÃ« tijin. EmÃ«rimi i Aliut si zÃ«vendÃ«s i tij ishte nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, kulminacioni i njÃ« pune qÃ«, pÃ«r Muhammedin, kishte zgjatur sa njÃ« jetÃ« e tÃ«rÃ«. Me emÃ«rimin e Aliut, misioni i tij si i DÃ«rguar i Zotit ishte kompletuar. NÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, ai nÃ« shumÃ« raste e kishte shpallur Aliun si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin por nÃ« Gadir-i Khumm, ai zyrtarisht e emÃ«roi atÃ« si prijÃ«sin e ri tÃ« Shtetit Islam.
Ka njÃ« lidhje tejet logjike dhe tÃ« qartÃ« mes kÃ«tyre dy vargjeve tÃ« Kur`anit (i pari aq i rreptÃ« dhe ngulmues pÃ«r njÃ« veprim dhe i dyti aq miratues pÃ«r emÃ«rimin e Aliut) dhe fjalÃ«ve qÃ« i DÃ«rguari i Zotit i kishte thÃ«nÃ«: Aliu Ã«shtÃ« ÂmeulaÂ (prijÃ«s) i tÃ« gjithÃ« atyre, ÂmeulaÂ(prijÃ«s) i tÃ« cilÃ«ve jam unÃ«.


Disa persona janÃ« pÃ«rpjekuar tÃ« luajnÃ« me kuptimin e fjalÃ«s ÂmeulaÂ nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kontekst. Ata pretendojnÃ« se kjo thÃ«nie e Profetit Ã«shtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« dhe autentike por thonÃ« se fjala ÂmeulaÂ nuk do tÃ« thotÃ« ÂprijÃ«sÂ ose ÂudhÃ«heqÃ«sÂ por thjesht ÂmikÂ. Por Ã«shtÃ« e qartÃ« se ky nuk ishte qÃ«llimi i vetÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. A thua vallÃ« ai i ktheu prapa karavanÃ«t dhe i bÃ«ri tÃ« ndalojnÃ« nÃ« rrafshinÃ«n e nxehtÃ« tÃ« Khummit, vetÃ«m pÃ«r t`u thÃ«nÃ« se Aliu ishte njÃ« mik i tyre? Mos vallÃ« pelegrinÃ«t mendonin se nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ«, Aliu nuk ishte miku i tyre dhe duhej qÃ« i DÃ«rguari t`i bindte pÃ«r njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«?


Ata qÃ« e interpretojnÃ« fjalÃ«n ÂmeulaÂ si ÂmikÂ, ndoshta harrojnÃ« se, para se ta cilÃ«sonte Aliun si tÃ« tillÃ«, Muhammedi e kishte prezantuar veten pikÃ«risht me kÃ«tÃ« emÃ«r. Ky fakt nuk lÃ« shumÃ« vend pÃ«r interpretime dhe na bÃ«n tÃ« qartÃ« se kuptimi i kÃ«saj fjalie mund tÃ« ishte vetÃ«m njÃ«: Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit ishte prijÃ«si i muslimanÃ«ve dhe Aliu ishte prijÃ«si pas tij.


KÃ«ta persona gjithashtu harrojnÃ« se pÃ«rpara se ta bÃ«nte shpalljen e tij, Profeti parashtroi njÃ« pyetje qÃ« thoshte:


ÂA kam unÃ« mÃ« shumÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ« mbi shpirtrat tuaj sesa ju vetÃ«?Â PÃ«rgjigja e muslimanÃ«ve ishte njÃ« ÂpoÂ e thÃ«nÃ« njÃ«zÃ«ri.


Kjo pyetje ishte njÃ« prelud i shpalljes sÃ« Aliut si pasardhÃ«s i tij. Pyetja e parashtruar dhe shpallja qÃ« erdhi pas saj ishin tÃ« lidhura dhe u thanÃ« nÃ« kontekstin e njejtÃ«. Kur tÃ« lexohen tÃ« dyja sÃ« bashku, nÃ« kokÃ«n e lexuesit nuk do tÃ« mbetet as edhe dyshimi mÃ« i vogÃ«l se fjala ÂmeulaÂ do tÃ« thotÃ« ÂprijÃ«sÂ ose ÂudhÃ«heqÃ«sÂ dhe jo ÂmikÂ.
ShumÃ« nga komentuesit sunnitÃ« tÃ« Kur`anit kanÃ« vÃ«rtetuar se urdhri i prerÃ« nga Zoti ishte pikÃ«risht pÃ«r emÃ«rimin e Aliut si prijÃ«s tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Disa prej tyre janÃ«:


- Vahidiu nÃ« veprÃ«n ÂEsbab`un-NuzulÂ
- Sujutiu nÃ« ÂTefsir durr el-ManthurÂ
- Ibn Kethiri
- Imam Ahmed bin Hanbeli
- Ebu Ishak Nishapuriu
- Gazaliu nÃ« veprÃ«n ÂSirr`ul-AleminÂ
- Taberiu nÃ« veprÃ«n ÂTarih er-Rusul vel-MulukÂ
- Shejh Abdu`l Hakk, muhaddithi i Delhit


KÃ«tu duhet tÃ« theksojmÃ« se para shpalljes sÃ« vargut tÃ« parÃ« (5:70), tÃ« gjithÃ« urdhrat nÃ« lidhje me kodin ligjor islam, si namazi, zeqati, haxhxhi, xhihadi (dhe nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, tÃ« gjithÃ« urdhrat nÃ« lidhje me jetÃ«n personale, shoqÃ«rore, politike dhe ekonomike tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve) ishin ÂzbriturÂ tashmÃ«. I DÃ«rguari ua kishte shpallur njerÃ«zve kÃ«to ligje dhe muslimanÃ«t kishin filluar t`i implementonin, deri nÃ« shkallÃ«n qÃ« kÃ«to ligje ishin bÃ«rÃ« pjese e jetÃ«ve tÃ« tyre. Ai vetÃ« e kishte shpallur dhe implementuar Ã§do ligj. GjÃ«ja e vetme qÃ« i DÃ«rguari nuk e kishte bÃ«rÃ« deri atÃ«herÃ«, ishte emÃ«rimi i hapur i pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« tij. ShoqÃ«ria muslimane kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ« dinte se kush do tÃ« ishte prijÃ«si i saj pas vdekjes sÃ« tij. Ishte pikÃ«risht kjo detyrÃ« qÃ« ai e kreu pas urdhrit pÃ«r ta Âshpallur porosinÃ«Â qÃ« i ishte dhÃ«nÃ«. Urdhri i ardhur nga Zoti ishte tejet i rreptÃ« dhe i DÃ«rguari nuk mund tÃ« mos e realizonte atÃ«.


Dhe menjÃ«herÃ« pasi e pÃ«rmbushi urdhrin hyjnor, u shpall vargu i dytÃ« (5:4), i cili vendoste njÃ« vulÃ« aprovimi mbi veprimin e tij tÃ« sapokryer. Me inaugurimin zyrtar tÃ« Ali ibn Ebu Talibit si pasardhÃ«s i Muhammedit dhe si prijÃ«s i muslimanÃ«ve, vargjet e fundit tÃ« Shpalljes u shkruan nÃ« Librin e Zotit. Vargu i fundit i Shpalljes hyjnore u shpall dhe u shÃ«nua mÃ« 21 Mars tÃ« vitit 632, me Ã§farÃ« dyert e Shpalljes u vulosÃ«n pÃ«rgjithmonÃ«. TetÃ«dhjetÃ« ditÃ« mÃ« pas, mÃ« 8 Qershor tÃ« po atij viti, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit u nda nga ndjekÃ«sit e tij dhe kaloi nÃ« prani tÃ« Zotit. Pas kÃ«tij rasti, nÃ« 80 ditÃ«t e mbetura tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, historia nuk shÃ«non asnjÃ« urdhÃ«r ose ndalesÃ« nga i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, qoftÃ« doktrinale ose praktike. Islami, pra, u shpall i kompletuar dhe i pÃ«rsosur, nÃ« Ã§astin kur i DÃ«rguari e emÃ«roi Ali ibn Ebu Talibin si pasardhÃ«s.


Zoti i mbuloftÃ« me mÃ«shirÃ« robÃ«rit e tij Muhammedin dhe Aliun dhe pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e familjes sÃ« tyre.


I DÃ«rguari i Zotit tashmÃ« mund ta sodiste me kÃ«naqÃ«si veprÃ«n e tij tÃ« kryer dhe ta shihte tÃ« ardhmen pÃ«rplot shpresÃ« dhe lumturi. NÃ« shpalljen e Aliut si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin, ai shihte njÃ« vazhdimÃ«si tÃ« misionit, pÃ«r tÃ« cilin kishte punuar me aq mundim pÃ«r 23 vite me rradhÃ« dhe ishte pÃ«rballur me aq shumÃ« rreziqe. Misioni i tij kishte kÃ«rkuar sakrifica tÃ« panumÃ«rta. Tani ai e shihte se e gjithÃ« pÃ«rpjekja dhe sakrificat e tija kishin dhÃ«nÃ« fryt dhe e dinte se Aliu do ta kontrollonte anijen e Islamit drejt destinacionit tÃ« saj, me aftÃ«sinÃ« e njejtÃ« qÃ« ai vetÃ« e kishte kontrolluar.


Muhammedi nuk e zgjodhi Aliun pÃ«r pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin, thjesht sepse ky i fundit ishte kushÃ«riri dhe ndjekÃ«si i tij mÃ« i preferuar. Ai nuk e zgjodhi Aliun as pÃ«r shkak tÃ« cilÃ«sive tÃ« tija personale. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, Muhammedi s`kishte fare tÃ« bÃ«nte me kÃ«tÃ« zgjedhje. Koha e shpalljes sÃ« dy vargjeve tÃ« fundit tÃ« Kur`anit (5:70 dhe 5:4), ngjarjet qÃ« ndodhÃ«n nÃ« intervalin kohor mes kÃ«tyre dy shpalljeve dhe lidhja logjike ndÃ«rmjet tyre, na Ã§on drejt njÃ« pÃ«rfundimi tÃ« vetÃ«m: zgjedhja e Aliut si pasardhÃ«s i Profetit tÃ« Islamit ishte njÃ« vendim hyjnor. Ishte vetÃ« Zoti qÃ« e kishte zgjedhur Aliun dhe Zoti nuk mund ta zgjidhte dikÃ« qÃ« do tÃ« ishte dytÃ«sor pÃ«rnga cilÃ«sia. Ai mund ta zgjidhte vetÃ«m mÃ« cilÃ«sorin, mÃ« tÃ« mirin dhe mÃ« tÃ« veÃ§antin mes tyre, qÃ« s`ishte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se Aliu. Aliu ishte simboli dhe shprehja mÃ« e qartÃ« e tÃ« VÃ«rtetÃ«s sÃ« Islamit, njÃ«soj siÃ§ kishte qenÃ« dÃ«shmitar i pari i tÃ« VÃ«rtetÃ«s, kur ajo u shpall nga Profeti. Zoti i bekoftÃ« qÃ« tÃ« dy, bashkÃ« me familjet e tyre.
I DÃ«rguari i Zotit e shfrytÃ«zoi Ã§do mundÃ«si pÃ«r t`ua bÃ«rÃ« tÃ« qartÃ« muslimanÃ«ve, pozitÃ«n e lartÃ« tÃ« Aliut. NÃ« njÃ« thÃ«nie shumÃ« tÃ« famshme tÃ« tij, ai thotÃ« se pozita e Aliut pranÃ« tij ishte e ngjashme me marrÃ«dhÃ«nien mes MusÃ«s dhe Harunit, me dallimin e vetÃ«m se Aliu nuk ishte profet. Ky hadith pÃ«rcillet nga Saad bin Ebu Vakkasi dhe Ã«shtÃ« i shÃ«nuar nÃ« Sahihun e Imam Muslimit, si vijon:


Amir bin Sa`d bin Ebi Vakkasi pÃ«rcjell nga i ati se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit (paqja qoftÃ« mbi tÃ«) i tha Aliut: ÂPranÃ« meje, ti je njÃ«soj siÃ§ ishte Haruni pranÃ« MusÃ«s, por me dallimin qÃ« nuk ka mÃ« profet pas meje.Â RrÃ«fyesi thotÃ«: ÂKisha dÃ«shirÃ« ta dÃ«gjoja kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« drejpÃ«rdrejt nga Sa`d bin Ebi Vakkasi dhe shkova tek ai. I tregova se Ã§`mÃ« kishte treguar Amiri (djali i tij), me Ã§`rast ai mÃ« tha: ÂPo e kam dÃ«gjuarÂ. Pastaj i vendosi duart mbi veshÃ« dhe foli sÃ«rish: ÂNÃ« gÃ«njefsha, m`u bÃ«fshin tÃ« shurdhÃ«r tÃ« dy veshÃ«t.Â


Sa`d bin Ebi Vakkasi pÃ«rcjell se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit e la pas Ali ibn Ebu Talibin (kur po nisej pÃ«r nÃ« Tebuk), me Ã§`rast ky i fundit i tha:


ÂO i DÃ«rguar i Zotit! A po mÃ« lÃ« pas me gratÃ« dhe me fÃ«mijÃ«t?Â Pas kÃ«saj, i DÃ«rguari tha: ÂA s`je i kÃ«naqur qÃ« tÃ« jesh pÃ«r mua, siÃ§ ishte Haruni pÃ«r MusÃ«n, me dallimin e vetÃ«m se nuk ka profet tjetÃ«r pas meje?Â


Ky hadith Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rcjellur edhe nga Shu`baja me zinxhirin e njejtÃ« tÃ« transmetimit.


Amir bin Sa`d bin Ebi Vakkas pÃ«rcjell nga babai i tij, se kur Muavije ibn Ebu Sufjani e emÃ«roi Sa`din pÃ«r guvernator, i tha: ÂÃ`farÃ« s`tÃ« lejon ta mallkosh Ebu Turabin (Aliun)?Â Ai ia ktheu:


ÂKam dÃ«gjuar tre gjÃ«ra nga i DÃ«rguari i Zotit pÃ«r tÃ« dhe po ta dÃ«gjoja pÃ«r vete veÃ§ njÃ«rÃ«n prej tyre, do tÃ« ishte pÃ«r mua mÃ« e Ã§mueshme se devetÃ« e kuqe. Kur i DÃ«rguari e la pas, teksa po shkonim nÃ« ekspeditÃ«, Aliu i tha: ÂO i DÃ«rguar i Zotit, a po mÃ« lÃ« pas me gratÃ« e me fÃ«mijÃ«t?Â I DÃ«rguari u pÃ«rgjigj: ÂA s`je i kÃ«naqur qÃ« tÃ« jesh pÃ«r mua, siÃ§ ishte Haruni pÃ«r MusÃ«n, me dallimin e vetÃ«m se s`ka mÃ« profetÃ« pas meje?Â



PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, nÃ« ditÃ«n e Hajberit e kam dÃ«gjuar tÃ« DÃ«rguarin tÃ« thotÃ«:


ÂDo t`ia jap flamurin njÃ« njeriu qÃ« e do Zotin dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarin dhe tÃ« cilin Zoti dhe i DÃ«rguari e duan.Â Ne tÃ« gjithÃ« po prisnim me padurim, kur i DÃ«rguari tha: ÂThirreni Aliun!Â


Ky i fundit erdhi dhe sytÃ« i kishin marrÃ« ndezje. I DÃ«rguari i njomi me pÃ«shtymÃ«n e tij, ia dha flamurin Aliut dhe atÃ« ditÃ« Zoti na dha fitore. Rasti i tretÃ« ishte kur u shpall vargu:


ÂEjani t`i marrim fÃ«mijÃ«t tanÃ« dhe fÃ«mijÃ«t tuaj, gratÃ« tona dhe gratÃ« tuaja, veten tonÃ« dhe veten tuaj e t`i lutemi Zotit qÃ« mallkimi tÃ« jetÃ« mbi gÃ«njeshtarÃ«t!Â(Kur`an 3:61) AtÃ« ditÃ«, i DÃ«rguari e morri Aliun, FatimenÃ«, Hasanin dhe Husejnin dhe tha: ÂZoti im! KÃ«to janÃ« familja ime.Â


Hadithi i Profetit nÃ« tÃ« cilin pozita e Aliut pranÃ« tij krahasohet me atÃ« tÃ« Harunit pranÃ« MusÃ«s, pÃ«rshtatet me vargun vijues tÃ« Kur`anit tÃ« ShenjtÃ«:



(Musa u lut)ÂO Zoti im! Ma zgjero gjoksin, ma lehtÃ«so punÃ«n e m`i largo pengesat nga e folura, qÃ« tÃ« mÃ« kuptojnÃ«. Dhe ma je ndihmÃ«s nga familja ime, tim vÃ«lla Harunin, ma shto fuqinÃ« nÃ«pÃ«rmjet atij dhe bÃ«je atÃ« ta ndajÃ« barrÃ«n time me mua: qÃ« tÃ« tÃ« madhÃ«rojmÃ« Ty pa ndalur e tÃ« tÃ« kujtojmÃ« pa pushim, sepse Ti na sheh gjithmonÃ«. (Zoti) tha: ÂU pranua lutja jote o Musa. Dhe vÃ«rtet Ne tÃ« falÃ«m tÃ« mira edhe herÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« mÃ« parÃ«...(Kur`an 20:25)


Profeti Musa iu lut Zotit qÃ« t`i jepte njÃ« ndihmÃ«s nga familja e tij. Ai nuk kÃ«rkoi njÃ« ndihmÃ«s nÃ« mesin e ndjekÃ«sve dhe miqve tÃ« vet. Ai u lut qÃ« vÃ«llai i tij Haruni tÃ« bÃ«hej ndihmÃ«si i tij dhe njÃ« burim fuqie pÃ«r tÃ«.


Zoti iu pÃ«rgigj lutjes sÃ« MusÃ«s, ia dha vÃ«llain e tij Harunin si ndihmÃ«s dhe e bÃ«ri atÃ« njÃ« burim fuqie pÃ«r MusÃ«n.
Edhe Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i fundit i Zotit, zgjodhi njÃ« ndihmÃ«s nga familja e tij. Zgjedhja e tij ishte vÃ«llai i tij Aliu. Aliu i dha fuqi dhe e ndau me tÃ«, detyrÃ«n qÃ« kishte, siÃ§ kishte premtuar nÃ« ÂdarkÃ«n e tÃ« afÃ«rmveÂ shumÃ« vite mÃ« parÃ«, kur ishin mbledhur tÃ« parÃ«t e fiseve Hashim dhe Muttalib.
Ishte pikÃ«risht Zoti, Ai qÃ« e zgjodhi Harunin si ndihmÃ«s tÃ« MusÃ«s. Nuk ishte ummeti (populli) i MusÃ«s ai qÃ« e bÃ«ri zgjedhjen.


Dhe Ne caktuam me MusÃ«n njÃ« kohÃ« prej tridhjetÃ« netÃ«sh e pastaj i shtuam edhe dhjetÃ« tÃ« tjera, qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rmbushej koha e caktuar nga Zot` i tij: dyzet net. Dhe Musa e la tÃ« vÃ«llanÃ« Harunin:


ÂMÃ« zÃ«vendÃ«so tek populli im, vepro mirÃ« dhe mos e ndiq rrugÃ«n e atyre qÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« trazira. Kur`an (7:142)


Musa e vendosi tÃ« vÃ«llanÃ« Harunin nÃ« krye tÃ« popullit dhe nuk e la atÃ« pa njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s, ndonse do tÃ« largohej vetÃ«m pÃ«r dyzet ditÃ« nga mesi i tyre. Edhe Muhammedi nuk devijoi nga kjo praktikÃ« e tÃ« dÃ«rguarve tÃ« Zotit. Ai nuk i la muslimanÃ«t pa njÃ« prijÃ«s dhe pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« punÃ« e zgjodhi tÃ« vÃ«llanÃ«, Aliun.
KÃ«shtu iu lut Zotit Musa:


ÂZoti im! MÃ« fal mua dhe tim vÃ«lla! Na prano nÃ« mÃ«shirÃ«n TÃ«nde! Sepse ti je mÃ« i MÃ«shirshmi i mÃ«shiruesve... (Kur`an 7:151)


Musa, pra, nuk u lut vetÃ«m pÃ«r vete. Ai lutej nÃ« veÃ§anti edhe pÃ«r vÃ«llain e tij Harunin. Po kÃ«shtu, edhe Muhammedi lutej pÃ«r veten e tij dhe pÃ«r vÃ«llain e tij Aliun. Ai gjithnjÃ« lutej qÃ« mÃ«shira e Zotit tÃ« ishte mbi tÃ« dy dhe mbi familjen e tyre.


Dhe prapÃ« u falÃ«m tÃ« mira MusÃ«s dhe Harunit. Paqja dhe mÃ«shira qoftÃ« mbi MusÃ«n dhe mbi Harunin. KÃ«shtu Ne i shpÃ«rblejmÃ« ata qÃ« veprojnÃ« drejtÃ«. Ata ishin dy robÃ«r TanÃ« besimtarÃ«. (Kapitulli 37, vargjet 114, 120, 121, 122)


Zoti e bekoi MusÃ«n dhe Harunin dhe nÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n mÃ«nyrÃ« i bekoi edhe Muhammedin dhe Aliun. TÃ« katÃ«rt ishin njerÃ«z tÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«s. Andaj Zoti i shpÃ«rbleu dhe u dÃ«rgoi paqe.


Ndonse Haruni u zgjodh nga Zoti pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« pasardhÃ«si i MusÃ«s, ai vdiq qÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tij, duke e krijuar nevojÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur njÃ« pasardhÃ«s tÃ« ri, qÃ« do tÃ« ishte Joshua (Jusha). NjÃ«soj si Haruni, edhe ai u zgjodh nga Zoti dhe nÃ« zgjedhjen e tij, nuk ishte populli (ummeti) i MusÃ«s ai qÃ« u pyet. Pas vdekjes sÃ« MusÃ«s, Joshua i udhÃ«hoqi hebrenjtÃ« drejt fitores.


Parametrat e zgjedhjes sÃ« pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, mund tÃ« shihen qartÃ« nÃ« vargjet e sipÃ«rpÃ«rmendura tÃ« Kur`anit. Ali ibn Ebu Talibi ishte zgjedhja e Zotit dhe gjithÃ« Ã§`kishte pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« Muhammedi, ishte qÃ« tÃ« shpallÃ« formalisht se Aliu do tÃ« ishte prijÃ«s i muslimanÃ«ve pas vdekjes sÃ« tij. PikÃ«risht shpallja e kÃ«tij fakti ishte arsyeja pÃ«rse ai i mblodhi njerÃ«zit nÃ« luginÃ«n e Khummit.


NjÃ« musliman i sotÃ«m mund tÃ« pandehÃ« se kjo shpallje historike e Profetit duhet tÃ« jetÃ« ndjekur nga njÃ« hare e pÃ«rgjithshme nÃ« mesin e muslimanÃ«ve. Mund tÃ« duket pak e Ã§uditshme, por nuk ishte ashtu. Kishte disa muslimanÃ« qÃ« ishin tÃ« lumtur por kishte edhe shumÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« qÃ« nuk e ndanin kÃ«tÃ« lumturi. KÃ«ta tÃ« fundit kishin ushqyer shpresa tÃ« tjera dhe kishin krijuar nÃ« vete disa ambicje, tÃ« cilat nuk pÃ«rshtateshin Âdhe aq me atÃ« qÃ« kishte shpallur i DÃ«rguari nÃ« Gadir-Khumm. Shpallja e tij, aq e drejpÃ«rdrejtÃ« dhe pa kompromis, i shkatÃ«rroi shpresat dhe ambicjet e kÃ«tij grupi.


Por ata nuk u dorÃ«zuan dhe menduan njÃ« lojÃ« tjetÃ«r. KÃ«ta njerÃ«z filluan tÃ« pÃ«rshpÃ«risnin nÃ« veshÃ«t e arabÃ«ve se emÃ«rimi i Aliut si sundues i muslimanÃ«ve ishte njÃ« akt qÃ« buronte nga ambicja e Profetit pÃ«r ta monopolizuar gjithÃ« fuqinÃ« politike tek familja e tij, gjegjÃ«sisht tek hashimitÃ«t, duke i lÃ«nÃ« mÃ«njanÃ« gjithÃ« fiset e tjera. Ata e prezantonin kÃ«tÃ« emÃ«rim si njÃ« akt tÃ« pavarur nga Shpallja hyjnore. KÃ«ta persona e kuptuan se sikur tÃ« arrinin t`ua turbullonin mendjen arabÃ«ve dhe t`i shtynin drejt njÃ« lufte pÃ«r pushtet, ata vetÃ« do tÃ« mund ta shfrytÃ«zonin rastin dhe tÃ« ngadhnjenin. QÃ« nga ai Ã§ast, ata filluan tÃ« krijonin njÃ« strategji tÃ« re qÃ« do t`i pÃ«rshtatej situatÃ«s sÃ« sapokrijuar.


Kush janÃ« kÃ«ta njerÃ«z? Ata nuk janÃ« identifikuar me emra por ekzistenca e tyre dhe potenciali i tyre pÃ«r tÃ« krijuar trazira Ã«shtÃ« konfirmuar nÃ« vargun e parÃ« (5:70), ku thuhet:


ÂDhe Zoti ka pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« mbrojtur nga njerÃ«zit sepse Ai s`i udhÃ«zon ata qÃ« e mohojnÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n...Â


Me sa shihet, Profeti hezitoi fillimisht, duke qenÃ« i aftÃ« ta parashikojÃ« kundÃ«rshtimin masiv tÃ« shumÃ« arabÃ«ve ndaj emÃ«rimit tÃ« Aliut, si sundues tÃ« ardhshÃ«m tÃ« Shtetit Islam. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« varg, ai sigurohet nga Zoti, se Ai do ta mbrojÃ« prej tyre dhe se duhej ta tejkalonte atÃ« hezitim tÃ« vetin dhe ta shpallte Aliun pÃ«r pasardhÃ«s.


KundÃ«rshtimet ndaj shpalljes historike tÃ« Gadir-Khummit, ishin nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, kundrÃ«shtime ndaj vetÃ« Muhammedit. MegjithatÃ«, deri nÃ« atÃ« Ã§ast, kundÃ«rshtimet dhe opozita ndaj tÃ« DÃ«rguarit kishte qenÃ« e fshehtÃ« dhe nuk tÃ«rhiqte vÃ«mendje. Por shumÃ« shpejt pas kÃ«saj ngjarjeje, kjo opozitÃ« do tÃ« shfaqej hapur, edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r faktit se ai ishte akoma gjallÃ«. Kjo temÃ« do tÃ« analizohet nÃ« kapitujt nÃ« vijim.
ShokÃ«t e Profetit qÃ« e kanÃ« pÃ«rcjellur rastin e Gadir-Khumit janÃ« kÃ«ta:


Khuzajma bin Thabit
Sehl bin Sa`ad
Adij bin Hatim
Akba bin Aamir
Ebu Ejub Ensari
Ebu`l-Haitham bin Taihan
Abdullah bin Thabit
Ebu Ja`la Ensari
Numan bin Exhlan Ensari
Thabit bin Vadi`a Ensari
Ebu Fadhala Ensari
Abdurrahman bin Abd Rabb
Xhunaida bin Xhanada
Zejd bin Erkam
Zejd bin Sherhil
Xhabir bin Abdullah
Abdullah bin Abbas
Ebu Said el-Khudri
Ebu Dherr el-Giffari
Selman el-Farisi
Xhubejr bin Mutim
Hudhejfe bin Jemen
Hudhejfe bin Usajd


Nga historianÃ«t qÃ« e kanÃ« pÃ«rcjellur ngjarjen e Gadir-Khummit, mund tÃ« pÃ«rmenden Ethir`ud-Dini nÃ« veprÃ«n ÂUsudu`l-GabeÂ, Halebiu nÃ« veprÃ«n ÂSirat`ul-HalebijeÂ dhe Ibn Haxhari nÃ« Âel-Sava`ik el-MuhrikaÂ.
NÃ« mesin e dijetarÃ«ve tÃ« hadithit, ata qÃ« e kanÃ« pÃ«rmendur ngjarjen janÃ« Muslimi, Nesaiu, Ibn Maxha, Ahmed bin Hanbeli dhe Hakimi.


1: (shÃ«nimi pÃ«rkthyesit) Ibn Haxhar el-Eskalani Ã«shtÃ« dijetar tejet i famshÃ«m i shkollÃ«s shafi`ite tÃ« ligjit. Kryevepra e tij Ã«shtÃ« ÂFeth el-BariÂ, njÃ« komentim enciklopedik i Sahihut tÃ« Buhariut, i pÃ«rbÃ«rÃ« nga 18 vÃ«llime dhe i pÃ«rfunduar pas njÃ« punÃ« tÃ« gjatÃ« prej 25 vjetÃ«sh. Kjo vepÃ«r pranohet si njÃ« nga komentimet mÃ« autoritative tÃ« Sahihut tÃ« Buhariut.


 38. Ekspedita e Usames


Zejd bin Harithe kishte qenÃ« njÃ« rob i liruar dhe mik i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Ai u vra nÃ« betejÃ«n e ***`asÃ« nÃ« vitin 629, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n ishte emÃ«ruar prijÃ«s i ushtrisÃ« muslimane, kundÃ«r romakÃ«ve. MuslimanÃ«t e humbÃ«n betejÃ«n dhe u tÃ«rhoqÃ«n nÃ« Hixhaz.



I DÃ«rguari prej kohÃ«sh dÃ«shironte t`i shlyente kujtimet e hidhura tÃ« asaj beteje por kishte pritur njÃ« rast tÃ« volitshÃ«m pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. QÃ«kur ishte shpÃ«rngulur pÃ«r nÃ« Jethrib (Medine), i DÃ«rguari kishte patur njÃ« ritÃ«m mjaft intensiv pune. Ai kishte kryer detyra tÃ« tilla, tÃ« cilat njÃ« grupi tÃ« tÃ«rÃ« njerÃ«zish do t`i vinin tÃ« vÃ«shtira. QÃ« nga haxhxhi i lamtumirÃ«s nÃ« Mars tÃ« vitit 632, ai kishte punuar pa ndalur e pa pushuar. Puna intensive dhe kushtet e vÃ«shtira tÃ« jetesÃ«s e patÃ«n ndikimin e tyre dhe ai shumÃ« shpejt u sÃ«mur. Kjo sÃ«mundje do tÃ« ishte vdekjeprurÃ«se pÃ«r tÃ«. Ndonse edhe mÃ« parÃ« kishte pÃ«rjetuar sÃ«mundje, asnjÃ«herÃ« nuk kishte lejuar qÃ« sÃ«mundja ta pengonte nga detyrat e tija si i DÃ«rguar i Zotit dhe si prijÃ«s i muslimanÃ«ve. 



Ãasti i tij i shumÃ«pritur dukej se kishte ardhur. Profeti e furnizoi dhe e organizoi njÃ« ekspeditÃ« tÃ« re, e cila duhej ta pushtonte frontin sirian. Prestigji i Islamit ishte shkatÃ«rruar nÃ« betejÃ«n e ***`asÃ« dhe kishte ardhur koha pÃ«r ta korigjuar kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Si prijÃ«s tÃ« ekspeditÃ«s, Profeti e zgjodhi Usamen tetÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« vjeÃ§ar, djalin e Zejd bin Harithes, qÃ« kishte rÃ«nÃ« dÃ«shmor nÃ« ***`ah. QÃ« tÃ« dy, baba e bir, kishin qenÃ« tejet tÃ« dashur pÃ«r Profetin. Por ai nuk i bÃ«ri ata gjeneralÃ« vetÃ«m pÃ«r shkak tÃ« kÃ«saj lidhjeje personale. Ata ishin gjeneralÃ« falÃ« aftÃ«sive tÃ« tyre pÃ«r t`i kontrolluar njerÃ«zit e tjerÃ« dhe pÃ«r t`i udhÃ«hequr nÃ« luftÃ«.
NÃ« ditÃ«n e 18 tÃ« muajit Safar tÃ« vitit 11, i DÃ«rguari ia dha Usames flamurin e Islamit, e udhÃ«zoi hollÃ«sisht nÃ« lidhje me qÃ«llimin e ekspeditÃ«s dhe i dha disa urdhra nÃ« lidhje me mÃ«nyrÃ«n se si duhej tÃ« vepronte. Pastaj urdhÃ«roi qÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« ndjekÃ«sit e tij, pÃ«rveÃ§ Aliut dhe burrave tÃ« tjerÃ« tÃ« fisit Hashim, tÃ« paraqiteshin tek Usameja dhe tÃ« shÃ«rbenin nÃ«n urdhrat e tij. NÃ« mesin e tyre, ndodheshin personat mÃ« tÃ« vjetÃ«r, mÃ« tÃ« pasur dhe mÃ« tÃ« fuqishÃ«m tÃ« Kurejshit, si Ebu Bekri, Umari, Abdurrahman bin Aufi, Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahu, Sa`ad bin Ebi Vakkasi, Talha bin Ubejdullahu, Halid bin Velidi dhe shumÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«. I DÃ«rguari urdhÃ«roi qÃ« ekspedita nÃ« krye me Usamen, tÃ« nisej menjÃ«herÃ« drejt destinacionit tÃ« saj.


Sir William Muir



DitÃ«n e mÃ«rkurÃ«, Muhammedin u zunÃ« ethet dhe njÃ« kokÃ«dhimbje e fortÃ« por kÃ«tÃ« gjendje e tejkaloi shpejt. MÃ«ngjesin e ardhshÃ«m, ai ndjehej mjaft mirÃ« sa ta merrte flamurin e ushtrisÃ« dhe ta vendoste mbi njÃ« shkop. MÃ« pas ia dha flamurin Usames dhe tha: ÂLufto me kÃ«tÃ« flamur nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« Zotit tÃ«nd dhe nÃ« rrugÃ«n e Tij! KÃ«shtu ke pÃ«r t`i turpÃ«ruar e pÃ«r t`i vrarÃ« ata qÃ« s`e besojnÃ« Zotin.Â Pas kÃ«saj, kampi u vendos nÃ« Xhorf dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« ushtarÃ«t, duke mos pÃ«rjashtuar as Ebu Bekrin dhe Umarin, u thirrÃ«n qÃ« t`i bashkangjiteshin ushtrisÃ«. (ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, LondÃ«r, 1877)





Muhammed Husejn Hajkal


MuslimanÃ«t s`qÃ«ndruan gjatÃ« nÃ« Medine, pas kthimit nga pelegrinazhi i lamtumirÃ«s. Profeti kishte urdhÃ«ruar mobilizim tÃ« menjÃ«hershÃ«m tÃ« njÃ« ushtrie tÃ« madhe dhe i kishte urdhÃ«ruar qÃ« tÃ« marshonte drejt Damaskut. Me kÃ«tÃ« ushtri, dÃ«rgoi edhe njÃ« grup nga muslimanÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« hershÃ«m, nÃ« mesin e tÃ« cilÃ«ve ishin edhe Ebu Bekri dhe Umari. KomandÃ«n e ushtrisÃ« ia dha Usame bin Zejd bin Harithes. (ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, Kairo, 1935)


Profeti kÃ«rkoi qÃ« ushtria tÃ« largohej menjÃ«herÃ« nga Medineja. Por Ã§uditÃ«risht, ushtria nuk dukej shumÃ« entuziaste pÃ«r t`iu bindur urdhrit tÃ« tij. NÃ« vend tÃ« bindjes, Profeti u ndesh me rezistencÃ« nga disa prej ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij mÃ« nÃ« zÃ«.



QÃ« atÃ« Ã§ast, i DÃ«rguari duhej tÃ« pÃ«rballej me dy probleme. NjÃ«ri problem ishte sÃ«mundja e tij kurse problemi i dytÃ«, rezistenca e ushtrisÃ«. DitÃ«t e fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«, do tÃ« karakterizoheshin nga kjo pÃ«rpjekje dydimensionale.
PjesÃ«tarÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« moshuar tÃ« Kurejshit reaguan me pakÃ«naqÃ«si ndaj emÃ«rimit tÃ« njÃ« djaloshi 18 vjeÃ§ar nÃ« krye tÃ« tyre, i cili jo vetÃ«m qÃ« ishte i ri por ishte edhe djali i njÃ« ish-skllavi. Andaj, nÃ« vend qÃ« tÃ« paraqiteshin pranÃ« tij pÃ«r detyrÃ«, shumÃ« prej tyre filluan t`i shmangeshin dhe tÃ« vonoheshin qÃ«llimisht. Madje disa prej tyre, ishin aq tÃ« pakÃ«naqur me kÃ«tÃ« zgjedhje tÃ« Profetit, sa e shprehÃ«n hapur kundÃ«rshtimin e tyre.


R.V.C. Bodley



VeteranÃ«ve nuk u pÃ«lqente ideja se duhej ta sulmonin ushtrinÃ« e frikshme romake, tÃ« udhÃ«hequr nga njÃ« Ã§unak pa shumÃ« pÃ«rvojÃ« ushtarake. MegjithatÃ«, Muhammedi nuk e ndryshoi pozitÃ«n e tij dhe nuk bÃ«ri asnjÃ« hap prapa. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ai e themeloi shembullin qÃ« do tÃ« ndiqej qÃ« atÃ«herÃ« nÃ« mesin e muslimanÃ«ve, sipas tÃ« cilit mosha nuk e bÃ«nte njeriun njÃ« gjeneral mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«. Ai e mbolli nÃ« mesin e tyre porosinÃ« e demokracisÃ«, qÃ« ata duhej t`ia shpallnin botÃ«s. Pa e diskutuar fare emÃ«rimin e Usames, ai e thirri djaloshin nÃ« xhami dhe ia dorÃ«zoi flamurin e Islamit, duke i kÃ«rkuar t`i sillte lavdi kÃ«tij flamuri. (ÂI DÃ«rguariÂ, New York, 1946)


MegjithatÃ«, emÃ«rimi i Usames nuk ishte arsyeja e vetme pÃ«rse disa nga shokÃ«t e Profetit nuk kishin dÃ«shirÃ« tÃ« niseshin pÃ«r nÃ« Siri. Kishte edhe arsye tÃ« tjera, qÃ« i bÃ«nin disa nga shokÃ«t e tij tÃ« besonin se ishte jetike tÃ« mbeteshin nÃ« Medine, pa dallim se Ã§`do tÃ« urdhÃ«ronte i DÃ«rguari i Zotit. Usameja e pyeti tÃ« DÃ«rguarin, nÃ« s`do tÃ« ishte mÃ« mirÃ« ta shtynin ekspeditÃ«n derisa ai tÃ« shÃ«rohej, por pÃ«rgjigja e tij ishte: ÂJo! Dua tÃ« niseni qÃ« tani.Â
Pas kÃ«saj, Usameja shkoi tek kampi nÃ« Xhorf por vetÃ«m disa prej shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit erdhÃ«n pÃ«r t`iu bashkangjitur. Ata e dinin se sÃ«mundja e Profetit kishte krijuar nÃ« ÂkrizÃ«Â nÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane dhe u dukej tejet e rrezikshme, qÃ« tÃ« largoheshin nga Medineja, ndonse u dukej njÃ« gjÃ« e ÂsigurtÂ, qÃ« tÃ« tregonin mosbindje ndaj tij. Ata e vendosÃ«n nÃ« rradhÃ« tÃ« parÃ«, rregullin e artÃ« ÂnÃ« fillim siguriaÂ dhe pastaj urdhrat e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit.
Profeti kishte ethe dhe kokÃ«dhimbje tÃ« fortÃ« por megjithatÃ« arriti tÃ« shkonte nÃ« xhami dhe t`u drejtohej njerÃ«zve, nÃ« mesin e tÃ« cilÃ«ve ndodheshin edhe ata qÃ« nuk i ihin bashkangjitur ushtrisÃ« akoma. Ai tha:



ÂO arabÃ«! Jeni dÃ«shpÃ«ruar ngase e kam emÃ«ruar Usamen si gjeneral mbi ju dhe dÃ«gjoj se po ngreni dyshime e po pyesni nÃ« Ã«shtÃ« i aftÃ« pÃ«r t`ju udhÃ«hequr nÃ« luftÃ«. Por unÃ« e di se ju jeni tÃ« njejtÃ«t njerÃ«z, qÃ« mÃ« parÃ«, e thonit tÃ« njejtÃ«n gjÃ« pÃ«r babain e tij. PÃ«r Zotin, Usameja meriton tÃ« jetÃ« gjenerali juaj, njÃ«soj siÃ§ meritonte i ati. Tani bindjuni urdhrave tÃ« tij dhe nisuni!Â


Betty Kelen



Pak kohÃ« pas haxhxhit tÃ« lamtumirÃ«s, me ambicjet e tija qÃ« po rriteshin drejt veriut, si nÃ« njÃ« lojÃ« tÃ« fatit, Muhammedi organizoi njÃ« ekspeditÃ« pÃ«r nÃ« Siri, duke e vendosur nÃ« krye tÃ« saj, Usamen, djalin e Zejdit, edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kundÃ«rshtimeve tÃ« disa prej gjeneralÃ«ve tÃ« tij pÃ«r moshÃ«n e re tÃ« Usames, i cili ishte njÃ«zet vjeÃ§. Muhammedi u tha ashpÃ«r: ÂJu ankoheni pÃ«r tÃ«, njÃ«soj siÃ§ u ankuat pÃ«r babain e tij mÃ« parÃ«. Por ai e meriton udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e ushtrisÃ«, njÃ«soj siÃ§ e meritonte i ati.Â
Muhammedi s`kishte nevojÃ« t`i arsyetonte veprimet e tija mÃ« tepÃ«r. Ai e vendosi flamurin nÃ« duart e Usames por megjithatÃ«, ky diskutim e shqetÃ«soi dukshÃ«m. (ÂMuhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i ZotitÂ)


Kurdo qÃ« ndihej mÃ« mirÃ« dhe paksa i lehtÃ«suar nga sÃ«mundja e tij, i DÃ«rguari i pyeste njerÃ«zit pÃ«rreth vetes nÃ« ishte nisur ushtria e Usames. Ai vazhdoi gjithÃ« kohÃ«s t`u thoshte se duhej ta dÃ«rgonin sa mÃ« parÃ« drejt frontit sirian.
Pjesa mÃ« e madhe e ushtarÃ«ve tÃ« thjeshtÃ« iu bind urdhrave tÃ« Profetit dhe u paraqit pranÃ« Usames nÃ« Xhorf, por ndjekÃ«sit mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m dhe mÃ« tÃ« vjetÃ«r tÃ« Muhammedit nuk e bÃ«nÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. Disa prej tyre mbetÃ«n nÃ« qytet kurse tÃ« tjerÃ«, pas insistimeve tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, shkuan nÃ« Xhorf, vetÃ«m pÃ«r t`u kthyer sÃ«rish nÃ« Medine, pas njÃ« kohe. Ata vazhduan tÃ« lÃ«viznin ndÃ«rmjet kampit dhe qytetit. Disa prej tyre erdhÃ«n nÃ« Medine pÃ«r t`i marrÃ« pajisjet qÃ« u mungonin kurse disa tÃ« tjerÃ«, veÃ§ pÃ«r t`i ndjekur ndodhitÃ« mÃ« tÃ« fundit. Kishte edhe ca tÃ« tjerÃ«, qÃ« erdhÃ«n pÃ«r Ât`u interesuar pÃ«r shÃ«ndetit e tÃ« DÃ«rguaritÂ. NÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, kishte edhe tÃ« tillÃ« qÃ« nuk shkuan fare nÃ« kampin ushtarak nÃ« Xhorf. Ata mbetÃ«n nÃ« qytet pÃ«r shkak tÃ« ÂdashurisÃ«Â pÃ«r Profetin, me pretekstin se nuk mund ta linin atÃ«, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur ishte kaq i sÃ«murÃ«.


Por kÃ«to shfaqje ÂdashurieÂ dhe ÂdhembshurieÂndaj tij nuk patÃ«n dhe aq ndikim tek vetÃ« i DÃ«rguari sepse pÃ«r tÃ«, treguesi i vÃ«rtetÃ« i dashurisÃ« ndaj tij, ishte bindja ndaj urdhrave qÃ« i kishte dhÃ«nÃ«. Ai u urdhÃ«roi tÃ« niseshin drejt SirisÃ« por ata shfaqÃ«n njÃ« mosbindje tÃ« hapur, nÃ« ditÃ«t e fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij.


Betty Kelen



SÃ«mundja e tij u pÃ«rkeqÃ«sua por ai me ngulm e shpÃ«rfillte sÃ«mundjen e tij pÃ«r hir tÃ« Usames, sepse sa mÃ« shumÃ« qÃ« pÃ«rhapej fjala se Muhammedi ishte i sÃ«murÃ«, aq mÃ« tÃ« vÃ«shtirÃ« e kishte Usameja t`i rekrutonte trupat e tij. Disa nga ata qÃ« i ishin bashkangjitur, u kthyen nÃ« Medine por diÃ§ka dihej qartÃ«: askush nuk kishte ndÃ«rmend tÃ« nisej. (ÂMuhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i ZotitÂ)


MÃ« nÃ« fund ndodhi e pashmangshmja. Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i fundit i Zotit nÃ« tokÃ«, vdiq. PÃ«rpjekja e tij pÃ«r t`i larguar shokÃ«t e vet nga Medineja pÃ«rfundoi me ÂtriumfinÂ e kÃ«tyre tÃ« fundit. Ata nuk u paraqiten pranÃ« Usames dhe ushtria nuk u nis pÃ«r nÃ« ekspeditÃ«, derisa ishte gjallÃ« Profeti.
PÃ«r muslimanÃ«t, Ã§do urdhÃ«r i Muhammedit Ã«shtÃ« urdhri i vetÃ« Zotit sepse pÃ«r ta, ai Ã«shtÃ« PÃ«rcjellÃ«si i Vullnetit dhe i QÃ«llimi Hyjnor. Mosbindja ndaj Muhammedit Ã«shtÃ« sinonim i mosbindjes ndaj Zotit. Andaj, ata qÃ« treguan mosbindje, e fituan pakÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« e Zotit nÃ« llogari tÃ« tyre.
Beteja e ***`asÃ« kishte ndodhur nÃ« vitin 629 dhe kishte pÃ«rfunduar me humbjen e muslimanÃ«ve. I DÃ«rguari kishte ndÃ«rmend ta pastronte kÃ«tÃ« njollÃ« tÃ« disfatÃ«s por duhej tÃ« kalonin tre vite qÃ« ai t`i urdhÃ«ronte Usames ta pushtonte frontin sirian, si shpagim pÃ«r katastrofÃ«n e ***`asÃ«. Koha e zgjedhur pÃ«r ekspeditÃ«n e Usames krijon njÃ« sÃ«rÃ« pyetjesh. PÃ«rse i DÃ«rguari nuk e organizoi kÃ«tÃ« ekspeditÃ« nÃ« 3 vjetÃ«t e kaluar? PÃ«rse vendosi qÃ« ajo tÃ« dÃ«rgohej pak kohÃ« para vdekjes sÃ« tij? PÃ«rse pÃ«rnjÃ«herÃ« u bÃ« kaq e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme pÃ«r tÃ« qÃ« shokÃ«t e tij dhe ushtarÃ«t, tÃ« largoheshin nga Medineja? SiÃ§ pÃ«rmendÃ«m edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, qÃ« nga haxhxhi i lamtumirÃ«s, gjendja shÃ«ndetÃ«sore e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit kishte filluar tÃ« tregonte shenja pÃ«rkeqÃ«simi. Dy muaj mÃ« pas, gjendja e tij u pÃ«rkeqÃ«sua edhe mÃ«, pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rfunduar me vdekjen e tij disa ditÃ« mÃ« vonÃ«.



PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, siÃ§ pÃ«rmendÃ«m mÃ« sipÃ«r, i DÃ«rguari u tregoi muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« mÃ« shumÃ« raste, se nuk i kishte mbetur edhe shumÃ« kohÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« jetuar nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«. Historiani i famshÃ«m Taberiu, i pÃ«rcjell fjalÃ«t e Abdullah ibn Abbasit, i cili thotÃ«: Â(Dy muaj pas haxhxhit tÃ« lamtumirÃ«s) i DÃ«rguari na tha se mbase do tÃ« vdiste pas njÃ« muaji.Â (Historia e Taberiut, vÃ«ll.2, fq.435)
PÃ«rcillet gjithashtu se njÃ« natÃ«, i DÃ«rguari shkoi nÃ« varrezat Âel-BakiÂ, i shoqÃ«ruar nga shÃ«rbetori i tij. Pasi u lut pÃ«r tÃ« vdekurit, tha: ÂAta janÃ« mÃ« mirÃ« se tÃ« gjallÃ«t. Shpejt kanÃ« pÃ«r t`u shfaqur shumÃ« tÃ« liga tÃ« reja dhe secila do tÃ« jetÃ« mÃ« e frikshme dhe mÃ« e shÃ«mtuar se tjetra.Â
NÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n anÃ«, i DÃ«rguari flet pÃ«r vdekjen e tij dhe e parashikon shfaqjen e tÃ« ligave tÃ« reja kurse nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, kÃ«rkon me ngulm qÃ« shokÃ«t e tij tÃ« largoheshin nga Medineja pÃ«r nÃ« Siri.


NÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur vdekja po i afrohej, Ã§`do tÃ« ishte mÃ« me rÃ«ndÃ«si pÃ«r tÃ« DÃ«rguarin? TÃ« kÃ«rkonte hakmarrje pÃ«r vrasjen e njÃ« miku tÃ« vrarÃ« tre vite mÃ« parÃ«, nÃ« njÃ« front tÃ« largÃ«t ose ta mbronte Shtetin e Medines dhe shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane nga trazirat e reja, qÃ« sipas tij, po afronin.
PÃ«rgjigja e qartÃ« e kÃ«saj pyetjeje na lÃ« tÃ« kuptojmÃ« se nÃ«se vdekja e Zejdit kishte mundur tÃ« priste tre vite, ajo mund tÃ« priste edhe mÃ«. Nuk ka dyshim se siguria e Shtetit tÃ« Medines dhe e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane ishte Ã§Ã«shtja mÃ« e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme. Sipas kÃ«saj logjike, i DÃ«rguari do tÃ« duhej ta vendoste ushtrinÃ« nÃ« Medine dhe nÃ« rrethinat e saj, nÃ« vend qÃ« ta dÃ«rgonte nÃ« njÃ« front tÃ« largÃ«t.


Por me sa duket, i DÃ«rguari nuk mendonte kÃ«shtu. PÃ«r tÃ«, nuk kishte asgjÃ« mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme atÃ« Ã§ast, sesa t`i dÃ«rgonte shokÃ«t e tij nÃ« Siri, jo vetÃ«m jashtÃ« Medines por edhe jashtÃ« ArabisÃ«. Kur vÃ«rejti se ata nuk u bindeshin urdhrave tÃ« tij, i mallkoi. Sipas asaj qÃ« pÃ«rcillet nÃ« veprÃ«n ÂKitab el-Milal ven-Nihal (fq.8)Â, ai tha: ÂUshtria e Usames duhet tÃ« niset menjÃ«herÃ«. Zoti i mallkoftÃ« ata qÃ« nuk shkojnÃ« me tÃ«!Â


Kjo ishte hera e parÃ« qÃ« Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i MÃ«shirÃ«s dhe MÃ«shira pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin, e mallkonte dikÃ«. Para kÃ«saj, ai kurrÃ« s`e kishte mallkuar ndonjÃ« njeri, madje as armiqtÃ« e tij mÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rbetuar si Ebu Xhehli dhe Ebu Sufjani. Ai nuk i mallkoi as njerÃ«zit e Taifit kur ata e pÃ«rzunÃ« me gurÃ« nga qyteti i tyre. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, nÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, kur dikush nuk mund tÃ« shkonte nÃ« betejÃ«, ai kurrÃ« nuk i kishte bÃ«rÃ« shtypje dhe i kishte lejuar tÃ« qÃ«ndronte nÃ« shtÃ«pi. Por nÃ« ekspeditÃ«n e Usames, ai s`kishte dÃ«shirÃ« tÃ« dÃ«gjonte arsyetime prej askujt. Urdhrat e tij pÃ«r t`iu bashkangjitur ushtrisÃ« sÃ« Usames ishin tÃ« prerÃ«, tÃ« pandryshueshÃ«m dhe pa kompromis.
NÃ« Ã§astet e fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, njÃ« njeri gjithmonÃ« ka dÃ«shirÃ« t`i ketÃ« pranÃ« njerÃ«zit dhe miqtÃ« e tij. Ai dÃ«shiron dhe shpreson qÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, ata tÃ« marrin pjesÃ« nÃ« varrim, tÃ« luten pÃ«r tÃ« dhe ta ngushÃ«llojnÃ« familjen e tij. Por nÃ« kundÃ«rshti me tÃ« gjitha normat nÃ« njÃ« rast tÃ« tillÃ«, Muhammedi po bÃ«nte gjithÃ§ka pÃ«r t`i larguar ndjekÃ«sit dhe miqtÃ« e tij nga Medineja. Ai nuk dÃ«shironte qÃ« ndonjÃ«ri tÃ« mbetej pranÃ« tij. MuslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ« pretendojnÃ« se Muhammedi, Profeti i Islamit, nuk e emÃ«roi pasardhÃ«sin e tij dhe me kÃ«tÃ«, ia la shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane zgjedhjen e tij. NÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«shtu, atÃ«herÃ« urdhrat e Profetit qÃ« shokÃ«t dhe ndjekÃ«sit e tij tÃ« largohen nga Medineja, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur ai ishte duke vdekur, duken tejet kundÃ«rthÃ«nÃ«s.


Ishte mÃ« se e qartÃ« se Profeti po vdiste. Edhe vetÃ« e kishte thÃ«nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« disa herÃ« tashmÃ«. Sipas kÃ«saj, kishte ardhur koha qÃ« ndjekÃ«sit e tij tÃ« mblidheshin e ta caktonin sunduesin e ardhshÃ«m. Por Profeti insiston qÃ« ata tÃ« shkonin nÃ« njÃ« vend, qindra kilometra larg tij dhe larg Medines. Sikur ai tÃ« kishte dashur qÃ« ata ta zgjidhnin pasardhÃ«sin e tij nÃ«pÃ«rmjet ÂbisedimeveÂ, a do t`u urdhÃ«ronte vallÃ« tÃ« largoheshin nga Medineja? Ai vetÃ« e kishte paralajmÃ«ruar shoqÃ«rinÃ« islame se ajo rrezikohej nga ÂtÃ« ligaÂ tÃ« reja. A nuk do tÃ« duhej atÃ«here, qÃ« t`u kÃ«rkonte ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij tÃ« qÃ«ndronin nÃ« Medine, pÃ«r ta mbrojtur Islamin nga kÃ«to rreziqe? NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, kush do ta mbronte shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane nga rreziqet, nÃ« jo ndjekÃ«sit e tij?


Kur tÃ« mendohet se i DÃ«rguari e dinte se do tÃ« vdiste, ai duhej tÃ« mos e kishte pÃ«rgatitur fare ekspeditÃ«n e Usames. NÃ« vend tÃ« kÃ«saj, ai duhet t`u kishte sugjeruar ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rgatisnin njÃ« strategji, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet tÃ« cilÃ«s do t`i shmangnin kÃ«to tÃ« liga dhe rreziqe qÃ« po shfaqeshin nÃ« horizontin e Medines.
Por Muhammedi nuk bÃ«ri diÃ§ka tÃ« tillÃ«. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, ai e bÃ«ri tÃ« kundÃ«rtÃ«n e kÃ«saj. Ai u urdhÃ«roi ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« vet qÃ« tÃ« largoheshin nga Medineja, me njÃ« ton tÃ« ashpÃ«r, si kurrÃ« mÃ« parÃ«. Mos vallÃ« kjo do tÃ« thoshte se vetÃ« ndjekÃ«sit e tij ishin ata, tÃ« cilÃ«t ai i shihte si autorÃ« potencialÃ« tÃ« kÃ«tyre tÃ« ligave qÃ« i kanoseshin shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane?


Siguria dhe shpÃ«timi i muslimanÃ«ve varej nga bindja e skajshme e tyre ndaj urdhrave tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. NÃ« Ã§astin qÃ« treguan mosbindje ndaj urdhrave tÃ« tij, ata e hapÃ«n derÃ«n e tÃ« gjitha tÃ« ligave dhe rreziqeve.


Po tÃ« shihet konteksti i kÃ«tyre ngjarjeve, duket se Muhammedi kishte arsye shumÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme pÃ«r ta shtyre ekspeditÃ«n e Usames deri nÃ« Ã§astet e fundit. MÃ« parÃ«, ai nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« qartÃ« kishte thÃ«nÃ« dhe kishte pÃ«rsÃ«ritur se Ali ibn Ebu Talibi duhej tÃ« ishte pasardhÃ«si i tij. MegjithatÃ«, ai ishte i vetÃ«dijshÃ«m pÃ«r praninÃ« e njÃ« antipatie tÃ« ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij ndaj Aliut.


I DÃ«rguari i Zotit e dinte se grupi qÃ« ishte kundÃ«r Aliut, ishte tejet i fuqishÃ«m dhe i kujdesshÃ«m. Prandaj ishte i bindur se sikur tÃ« ishin larg Medines pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«tij grupi, Aliu do tÃ« mund ta trashÃ«gonte pa ndonjÃ« pengesÃ«. QÃ«llimi i vÃ«rtetÃ«, pra, i ekspeditÃ«s sÃ« Usames, ishte dÃ«rgimi jashtÃ« Medines, i tÃ« gjithÃ« atyre qÃ« do tÃ« mund ta sfidonin vendosjen e Aliut si Kalif. I DÃ«rguari shpresonte se nÃ« mungesÃ« tÃ« ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij nÃ« Medine, Aliu do ta merrte lehtÃ«sisht nÃ« dorÃ« pushtetin dhe derisa tÃ« ktheheshin ata, do ta vendoste kontrollin e tij mbi qeverisjen e vendit.


Ekspedita e Usames, pra, ishte preludi i transferimit tÃ« pushtetit prej Muhammedit tek pasardhÃ«si i tij, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi.
Por shokÃ«t e Profetit nuk do tÃ« largoheshin nga Medineja. Duke qÃ«ndruar nÃ« Medine, ata e sfiduan vetÃ« Profetin, duke i shpÃ«rfillur madje edhe mallkimet e tija. Ata e dinin se sikur Aliu ta merrte qeverisjen nÃ« dorÃ«, ata do t`i humbnin pÃ«rgjithmonÃ« frerÃ«t e pushtetit. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, ata ishin tÃ« vendosur qÃ« ta parandalonin me Ã§do kusht njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. Ata nuk kishin ndÃ«rmend ta rrezikonin fuqinÃ« e tyre.


PÃ«r rivlerÃ«simin e episodit me ekspeditÃ«n e Usames, lexuesi duhet t`i ketÃ« parasysh pikat nÃ« vijim:


1. Beteja e ***`asÃ« kishte ndodhur nÃ« vitin 629. NÃ« verÃ«n e vitin 632, fronti sirian ishte i qetÃ« dhe nuk kishte kurrfarÃ« rreziku pÃ«r njÃ« sulm ndaj Medines nga veriu. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, nuk kishte madje as thashetheme pÃ«r ndonjÃ« sulm Ã§farÃ«do, qÃ« do t`i drejtohej Hixhazit. Por edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, i DÃ«rguari kÃ«rkonte me padurim ta dÃ«rgonte ushtrinÃ« drejt SirisÃ«.


2. Ekspedita e Usames, sÃ« paku nÃ« dukje, kishte pÃ«r qÃ«llim ta ngrinte moralin e muslimanÃ«ve pas betejÃ«s sÃ« ***`asÃ« dhe t`i dÃ«nonte ata qÃ« e kishin e vrarÃ« babain e Usames, Zejd bin Harithen. I DÃ«rguari e ngarkoi Usamen qÃ« ta shpaguajÃ« vdekjen e babait tÃ« tij. Por edhe Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibi, Âmartiri me krahÃ« zoguÂ i Islamt dhe njÃ«herit vÃ«lla i Aliut, ishte vrarÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« betejÃ«. MegjithatÃ«, Profeti nuk e dÃ«rgoi Aliun ose ndonjÃ« pjesÃ«tar tjetÃ«r tÃ« fisit Hashim me kÃ«tÃ« ekspeditÃ«. TÃ« gjithÃ« i mbajti nÃ« Medine.


3. Edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r sÃ«mundjes sÃ« tij tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«, i DÃ«rguari ngulmonte qÃ« ushtria tÃ« nisej drejt SirisÃ«. Ai ua preu shkurt disave prej ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij, qÃ« shfaqnin interesim pÃ«r gjendjen e tij shÃ«ndetÃ«sore dhe u urdhÃ«roi prerÃ« qÃ« tÃ« niseshin me Usamen.


4. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ekspeditÃ«, Usame bin Zejdi ishte vendosur nÃ« krye tÃ« disa shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, qÃ« ishin mjaft tÃ« moshuar sa pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« gjyshÃ«r tÃ« tij. NÃ« mesin e tyre ishin Ebu Bekri, Umari, Osmani, Ebu Ubejde el-Xherrahu, Abdurrahmn bin Aufi dhe shumÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«. Me kÃ«tÃ«, i DÃ«rguari, pak kohÃ« pÃ«rpara vdekjes sÃ« tij, e theksonte principin se muslimanÃ«t nuk duhet ta konsideronin njÃ« njeri si tÃ« denjÃ« pÃ«r prijÃ«s, vetÃ«m ngase ishte i moshuar.


5. NÃ«se ka njÃ« njeri tÃ« kualifikuar pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« prijÃ«s, atÃ«herÃ« njerÃ«zit qÃ« s`i pÃ«rmbushin standardet nuk kanÃ« Ã§`kÃ«rkojnÃ«. Ky ishte themeli i kundÃ«rshtimit tÃ« shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit ndaj udhÃ«heqÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« Usames. I DÃ«rguari pajtohej se vetÃ«m personi mÃ« i kualifikuar meritonte t`i jepej autoriteti. Por ai insistonte se Usameja ishte mÃ« i kualifikuari nÃ« mesin e tyre edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r moshÃ«s sÃ« tij tÃ« re.


6. SunnitÃ«t thonÃ« se i DÃ«rguari konsultohej shpesh me ndjekÃ«sit e tij dhe se kjo e bÃ«nte qeverisjen e tij njÃ« ÂdemokraciÂ tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«. ÃshtÃ« mÃ« se e vÃ«rtetÃ« se ai ÂkonsultohejÂ me ta herÃ« pas herÃ«, nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje dytÃ«sore. Por edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, ishte ai vetÃ« qÃ« vendoste mÃ« nÃ« fund. NÃ« Hudejbije, Umar ibn Hattabi ishte udhÃ«heqÃ«s i opozitÃ«s ndaj tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, derisa ky i fundit bÃ«nte negociata paqeje me paganÃ«t. I DÃ«rguari thjesht i shpÃ«rfilli kundÃ«rshtimet e Umarit dhe e nÃ«nshkroi marrÃ«veshjen e paqes. MÃ« pas, dijetarÃ«t sunnitÃ«, shpjegojnÃ« se i DÃ«rguari i kishte shpÃ«rfillur kundÃ«rshtimet e Umarit sepse ishte duke vepruar me urdhÃ«r tÃ« prerÃ« tÃ« Zotit. PlotÃ«sisht kanÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«! Por emÃ«rimi i Usames si gjeneral i ushtrisÃ« s`kishte tÃ« bÃ«nte fare me urdhrin hyjnor dhe Profeti mund ta tÃ«rhiqte vendimin e tij, pas gjithÃ« atyre kundÃ«rshtimeve. Por ai nuk pranoi as tÃ« diskutonte me ta mbi kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje, e jo mÃ« tÃ« ÂkonsultohejÂ.


7. Urdhrat e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, qÃ« ndjekÃ«sit e tij tÃ« shÃ«rbenin nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Usames dhe tÃ« largoheshin nga Medineja pÃ«r nÃ« Siri, ishin tejet tÃ« prerÃ«. Por ata nuk u nisÃ«n dhe ai vdiq. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ata ia arritÃ«n qÃ«llimit tÃ« tyre, qÃ« s`ishte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se tÃ« ishin tÃ« pranishÃ«m nÃ« Medine, kur ai tÃ« vdiste.


8. NdjekÃ«sit e Profetit, tÃ« cilÃ«t duhej tÃ« paraqiteshin tek gjenerali i tyre Usameja, tregonin mosbindje ndaj urdhrave tÃ« tij nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur ai ishte akoma gjallÃ«. NÃ«se ata mund tÃ« bÃ«nin njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tij, fare lehtÃ« mund t`i shpÃ«rfillnin urdhrat e tij nÃ« lidhje pasardhÃ«sin, pasi tÃ« kishte vdekur. Ata i vendosÃ«n ambicjet dhe interesat e tyre para urdhrave dhe dÃ«shirave tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit.


39. Ebu Bekri si Imam nÃ« namaz


HistorianÃ«t sunnitÃ« pretendojnÃ« se kur Muhammedi, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« sÃ«mundjes sÃ« tij, nuk mundej mÃ« tÃ« merrte pjesÃ« nÃ« namazet publike, ai i urdhÃ«roi Ebu Bekrit qÃ« t`i udhÃ«hiqte namazet. KÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, ata e pÃ«rdorin si njÃ« argument pÃ«r tÃ« treguar se ai dÃ«shironte qÃ« Ebu Bekri tÃ« ishte pasardhÃ«si i tij.
RrÃ«fimet nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, pÃ«rcillen nÃ« shumÃ« versione. Sipas njÃ«rit version, Bilalli erdhi pÃ«r ta pyetur tÃ« DÃ«rguarin, nÃ« do t`i udhÃ«hiqte namazet. I DÃ«rguari i tha:


ÂJo, thuaji Ebu Bekrit le t`i udhÃ«heqÃ« namazet!Â 



Ky tregim ka njÃ« version tÃ« dytÃ«, sipas tÃ« cilit, i DÃ«rguari e pyeti njÃ«farÃ« Abdullah bin Zama`a se ku gjendej Ebu Bekri. Ibn Zama`a e kÃ«rkoi Ebu Bekrin por nuk e gjeti dot. Pastaj e gjeti Umarin dhe i tha qÃ« ta udhÃ«hiqte namazin. Por kur Umari e recitoi tekbirin (Allahu Ekber), i DÃ«rguari e dÃ«gjoi dhe tha:


ÂJo, jo! Zoti dhe besimtarÃ«t e ndalojnÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Thuaji Ebu Bekrit t`i udhÃ«heqÃ«!Â


Versioni i tretÃ« thotÃ« se i DÃ«rguari i pyeti ata pÃ«rreth vetes nÃ« kishte ardhur koha e namazit. Ata i thanÃ« se kishte ardhur dhe ai u kÃ«rkoi qÃ« t`i thonin Ebu Bekrit t`i udhÃ«hiqte njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz. E shoqja Aisheja tha se babai i saj ishte njÃ« njeri i prekshÃ«m, qÃ« do tÃ« qante po ta shihte tÃ« zbrazur vendin e tij nÃ« xhami dhe askush nuk do tÃ« mund t`ia dÃ«gjonte zÃ«rin gjatÃ« namazit. Por i DÃ«rguari insistoi qÃ« Ebu Bekri tÃ« ishte imam gjatÃ« lutjeve.
NÃ«pÃ«r librat e historisÃ« ka shumÃ« tregime tÃ« tilla dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« thonÃ« se Ebu Bekri i udhÃ«hoqi njerÃ«zit gjatÃ« namazit, nÃ« ditÃ«t e fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit.


Muhammed ibn Ishak



Ibn Shihabi thotÃ« se Abdullah bin Ebu Bekri ka pÃ«rcjellur nga i ati, i cili e ka dÃ«gjuar Abdullah bin Zama`anÃ« tÃ« thotÃ«: ÂKur i DÃ«rguari ishte i sÃ«murÃ« rÃ«ndÃ« dhe unÃ« me disa muslimanÃ« isha me tÃ«, Bilalli e thirri nÃ« namaz dhe ai (i DÃ«rguari) na tha qÃ« ta gjenim dikÃ« qÃ« do t`i udhÃ«hiqte njerÃ«zit. UnÃ« dola jashtÃ« dhe aty ishte Umari me disa njerÃ«z, por Ebu Bekri nuk ishte. I thashÃ« Umarit t`i udhÃ«hiqte njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz dhe ai pranoi. Por kur thirri ÂAllahu EkberÂ, i DÃ«rguari ia dÃ«gjoi zÃ«rin, ngase kishte njÃ« zÃ« tÃ« fuqishÃ«m, dhe pastaj pyeti se ku ishte Ebu Bekri, duke thÃ«nÃ« dy herÃ«: ÂZoti dhe muslimanÃ«t e ndalojnÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.Â Pastaj unÃ« u dÃ«rgova tek Ebu Bekri dhe ai erdhi pasi Umari e kishte mbaruar namazin dhe i udhÃ«hoqi njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz. Umari mÃ« pyeti se Ã§`dreqin kisha bÃ«rÃ«, duke thÃ«nÃ«: ÂKur mÃ« the tÃ« udhÃ«hiqja nÃ« namaz, unÃ« mendova se i DÃ«rguari ta kishte urdhÃ«ruar kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Po tÃ« mos ishte ashtu nuk do tÃ« bÃ«jÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.Â UnÃ« i tregova se i DÃ«rguari s`mÃ« kishte thÃ«nÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« por se kur nuk e gjeta dot Ebu Bekrin, mendova se Umari ishte mÃ« i merituari nÃ« mesin e atyre njerÃ«zve pÃ«r t`i udhÃ«hequr nÃ« namaz. (ÂJeta e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« ZotitÂ)



Ajo qÃ« kemi pÃ«rcjellur mÃ« sipÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« shÃ«nimi mÃ« i hershÃ«m historik nÃ« lidhje me rrÃ«fimin se Ebu Bekri ishte imam nÃ« namaz. PÃ«rcjellÃ«si i kÃ«saj ngjarjeje Ã«shtÃ« Abdullah bin Zama`a. Ai vetÃ« thotÃ« se i DÃ«rguari i kÃ«rkoi qÃ« tÃ« gjente dikÃ« domethÃ«nÃ« kÃ«do qÃ« tÃ« jetÃ«, qÃ« do t`i udhÃ«hiqte njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz. I DÃ«rguari nuk e pÃ«rmend Ebu Bekrin. Edhe mÃ« pas, kur ai i ndaloi Umarit t`i udhÃ«hiqte njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz, ai nuk i urdhÃ«roi Ebu Bekrit tÃ« bÃ«nte njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. Ai thjesht pyet se ku Ã«shtÃ« Ebu Bekri.
Abdullah bin Zama`a mendonte se Umari, nÃ« mesin e atyre njerÃ«zve, meritonte t`i udhÃ«hiqte njerÃ«zit nÃ« namazin e tyre. Por i DÃ«rguari nuk pajtohej me kÃ«tÃ«.


Sir William Muir



PÃ«rcillet se njÃ« ditÃ« Ebu Bekri nuk ishte prezent kur u thirr ezani nga Bilalli dhe Umari, i cili gabimisht mendonte se Muhammedi i kishte urdhÃ«ruar atij qÃ« t`i udhÃ«hiqte njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz, u ngrit nÃ« kÃ«mbÃ« dhe me zÃ«rin e tij tÃ« fuqishÃ«m, thirri ÂI madh Ã«shtÃ« ZotiÂ, pÃ«r tÃ« filluar me namazin. Muhammedi, i cili e dÃ«gjoi kÃ«tÃ« nga dhoma e tij, thirri me sa kishte fuqi: ÂJo! Jo! Jo! Zoti dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« besimtarÃ«t ndalojnÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«! Askush pÃ«rveÃ§ Ebu Bekrit! Mos lini qÃ« dikush tjetÃ«r t`i udhÃ«heqÃ« njerÃ«zit nÃ« lutje pÃ«rveÃ§ atij! (ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, LondÃ«r, 1877)


SiÃ§ shprehÃ«m edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, sipas historianÃ«ve sunnitÃ«, qÃ«llimi pÃ«rse i DÃ«rguari i urdhÃ«roi Ebu Bekrit t`i udhÃ«hiqte njerÃ«zit gjatÃ« namazit, ishte qÃ« ta ÂpromovonteÂ si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin. 



Realisht, Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« se e mundur qÃ« Ebu Bekri t`i ketÃ« udhÃ«hequr njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz gjatÃ« jetÃ«s tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Ajo qÃ«, megjithatÃ«, nuk Ã«shtÃ« e qartÃ«, Ã«shtÃ« pyetja, nÃ« e bÃ«ri kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« Ebu Bekri, si pasojÃ« e urdhrit tÃ« Profetit ose sÃ« paku, pas miratimit tÃ« tij.
Pretendimi se Ebu Bekri i udhÃ«hoqi njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz me urdhrin e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit Ã«shtÃ« vÃ«rtet i dyshimtÃ«, kur tÃ« mendohet se ai ishte njÃ« ushtar i caktuar pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« nÃ« ushtrinÃ« e Usames. I DÃ«rguari i kishte urdhÃ«ruar tÃ« largohej nga Medineja, pÃ«r t`u paraqitur tek komandanti i tij nÃ« Xhorf, gjÃ« qÃ« Ebu Bekri kurrÃ« nuk e bÃ«ri.



Edhe sikur tÃ« pranojmÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« Ã§ast se i DÃ«rguari urdhÃ«roi qÃ« Ebu Bekri ta bÃ«nte detyrÃ«n e imamit, akoma nuk Ã«shtÃ« e qartÃ« se si kjo gjÃ« u konsiderua njÃ« ÂnominimÂ i Ebu Bekrit pÃ«r pozitÃ«n e pasardhÃ«sit. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, vetÃ« Ebu Bekri bashkÃ« me Umarin dhe me Ebu Ubejden, kishin shÃ«rbyer nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Amr ibn Asit nÃ« ekspeditÃ«n Dhat es-Salasil dhe qÃ« tÃ« tre ishin rradhitur nÃ« namaz, nÃ«n udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e Amrit, pÃ«r javÃ« tÃ« tÃ«ra. Amr bin Asi ua kishte bÃ«rÃ« tÃ« qartÃ« se ai ishte udhÃ«heqÃ«si i tyre, jo vetÃ«m nÃ« aspektin ushtarak por edhe fetar.
SiÃ§ pÃ«rmendÃ«m, muslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ« pretendojnÃ« se i DÃ«rguari e zgjodhi Ebu Bekrin pÃ«r t`i udhÃ«hequr njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz sepse dÃ«shironte qÃ« ky i fundit tÃ« ishte pasardhÃ«si (kalifi) i tij.



Ibn Haxhar Mekkiu, njÃ« historian sunnit, nÃ« librin e tij ÂTathir el-XhenanÂ (fq.40) shkruan:


ÂEbu Bekri i udhÃ«hoqi muslimanÃ«t nÃ« namaz (sipas urdhrit tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit). Andaj, pranohet me koncensuz nga dijetarÃ«t se Kalifati i tij ishte me miratimin e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit.Â



Por kÃ«ta sunnitÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ« janÃ« ata qÃ« thonÃ« se udhÃ«heqja e muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« namaz nuk Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« meritÃ« e veÃ§antÃ«, qÃ« kÃ«rkon njÃ« kualifikim tÃ« caktuar. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim, ata mbÃ«shteten nÃ« hadithin e mÃ«poshtÃ«m, tÃ« pÃ«rcjellÃ« nga Ebu Hurejreja prej tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit:
ÂNamazi Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« obligim pÃ«r ju dhe ju mund ta falni atÃ« pas Ã§do muslimani, qoftÃ« ai edhe ÂfasikÂ (njeri qÃ« kryen mÃ«kate tÃ« mÃ«dha).
Sipas asaj qÃ« thuhet mÃ« sipÃ«r, njÃ« fasik Ã«shtÃ« po aq i kualifikuar pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« imam nÃ« namaze, sa Ã§`Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« shenjtor. NÃ« aspektin e tÃ« qenit imam nÃ« namaz, shenjtori i pastÃ«r dhe mÃ«katari janÃ« tÃ« barabartÃ«.


John Alden Williams



Bindja dhe tÃ« dÃ«gjuarit e Imamit dhe tÃ« PrijÃ«sit tÃ« besimtarÃ«ve Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« obligim, qoftÃ« i virtytshÃ«m ose njÃ« njeri pÃ«rplot vese, qoftÃ« ky i ardhur nÃ« atÃ« pozitÃ« me pajtimin e njerÃ«zve ose me anÃ« tÃ« shpatÃ«s. Lufta e shenjtÃ« Ã«shtÃ« efektive deri nÃ« DitÃ«n e Gjykimit dhe njeriu nuk ka tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ« ndahet nga PrijÃ«si i besimtarÃ«ve, qoftÃ« ai i virtytshÃ«m ose krejtÃ«sisht i pamoralshÃ«m. Ndarja e presÃ« sÃ« luftÃ«s dhe ushtrimi i dÃ«nimeve tÃ« parapara nga ligji, i takon vetÃ«m Imamit (pÃ«rkthyesi:nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast nÃ«nkuptohet Kalifi dhe jo Imami nÃ« kuptimin shiit). Askush nuk ka tÃ« drejtÃ« ta kritikojÃ« PrijÃ«sin ose ta kundÃ«rshtojÃ« atÃ«. DhÃ«nia e parasÃ« sÃ« zeqatit kÃ«tyre njerÃ«zve, Ã«shtÃ« e lejuar. Kushdo qÃ« e paguan zeqatin, e ka kryer obligimin e tij, qoftÃ« PrijÃ«si i virtytshÃ«m ose i pamoralshÃ«m. Namazi me xhemaat pas PrijÃ«sit ose pas personit qÃ« ai e ka caktuar, Ã«shtÃ« i vlefshÃ«m dhe i plotÃ«, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« qÃ« tÃ« dy sexhdet. Kushdo qÃ« i pÃ«rsÃ«rit kÃ«to sexhde po sjell risi nÃ« fe, duke u larguar nga Tradita e Profetit. PÃ«r njÃ« njeri tÃ« tillÃ«, s`ka kurrfarÃ« vlere as namazi i tÃ« premtes, pÃ«rderisa nuk beson nÃ« lutjen bashkÃ« me PrijÃ«sit, qofshin ata tÃ« mirÃ« ose tÃ« ligÃ«. Tradita e Profetit Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« tÃ« bÃ«hen dy sexhde me ta dhe pastaj tÃ« konsiderohet e kryer kjo punÃ«. Sa i pÃ«rket kÃ«saj, le tÃ« mos ketÃ« kurrfarÃ« dyshimi nÃ« zemrat tuaja. (ÂDisa doktrina esenciale hanbelite nga njÃ« fetva nÃ« lidhje me Ã§Ã«shtjet e civilizimit islamikÂ, fq.31, 1971)


Sipas verdiktit hanbelit, tÃ« pÃ«rcjellur mÃ« sipÃ«r, gjithsecili ka tÃ« drejtÃ« t`i udhÃ«heqÃ« muslimanÃ«t nÃ« namaz. Sipas kÃ«saj, Ebu Hurejreja dhe Ebu Sufjani janÃ« po aq tÃ« kualifikuar pÃ«r njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, sa edhe Ebu Bekri. 



Ky mendim u formulua nga gjeneratat e mÃ«vonshme tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. I vetmi person qÃ« nuk pajtohej me kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, ishte Muhammedi, PÃ«rcjellÃ«si i PorosisÃ« sÃ« fundit hyjnore pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin. Ai e konsideronte Umarin tÃ« ÂpakualifikuarÂ pÃ«r t`i udhÃ«hequr njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz dhe i ndaloi kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.
MuslimanÃ«t shiitÃ« e konsiderojnÃ« tÃ« falsifikuar thÃ«nien tÃ« cilÃ«n Ebu Hurejre ia ka mveshur tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, nÃ« lidhje me atÃ« se qenka e lejuar tÃ« falet namazi pas kujtdo qÃ« tÃ« jetÃ«, qoftÃ« edhe fasik. Ata thonÃ« se njÃ« Imam duhet tÃ« jetÃ«:


- musliman
- mashkull
- i rritur
- me mendje tÃ« shÃ«ndoshÃ«
- i drejtÃ«
- i ditur
- i njohur si njÃ« njeri me karakter tÃ« mirÃ«


RrÃ«fimi se Ebu Bekri i ka udhÃ«hequr muslimanÃ«t nÃ« namaz, qÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« Profetit, mund tÃ« jetÃ« i saktÃ« ose i gabuar. Po tÃ« jetÃ« i saktÃ«, kjo do tÃ« thotÃ« se ai ka kryer njÃ« detyrÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«n sipas Ebu Hurejres dhe sipas juristÃ«ve dhe dijetarÃ«ve sunnitÃ«, do tÃ« mund ta kryente gjithkush. Kjo ishte njÃ« detyrÃ« qÃ« atij nuk i falte njÃ« status tÃ« veÃ§antÃ«. Po tÃ« jetÃ« i gabuar ky rrÃ«fim, atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« thotÃ« se ai kurrÃ« nuk i udhÃ«hoqi muslimanÃ«t nÃ« namaz, nÃ« kohÃ«n kur ishte gjallÃ« i DÃ«rguari i Zotit.
Por sikur ky rrÃ«fim tÃ« jetÃ« i saktÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« thotÃ« se namazi i falur pas Umar ibn el-Hattabit Ã«shtÃ« i pavlefshÃ«m. VetÃ« i DÃ«rguari thotÃ« se Zoti nuk dÃ«shiron qÃ« Umari tÃ« bÃ«het imam nÃ« lutje. Insistimi i Umarit pÃ«r ta marrÃ« pÃ«rsipÃ«r rolin e imamit nÃ« namaz, para ose pas vdekjes tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, nuk i bÃ«n kÃ«to lutje, mÃ« shumÃ« tÃ« pranueshme pÃ«r Zotin.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

40. Testamenti i pashkruar i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit


Islami ishte qÃ«llimi i jetÃ«s dhe i ekzistencÃ«s sÃ« Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« bekuar tÃ« Zotit pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin. Ai u dÃ«rgua nÃ« botÃ« pikÃ«risht pÃ«r ta shpallur Islamin. PÃ«r ta pÃ«rhapur porosinÃ« e kÃ«saj feje, atij iu desh tÃ« luftojÃ« kundÃ«r rreziqesh tÃ« panumÃ«rta, tÃ« cilat do t`i kalonte tÃ« gjitha. Ai e bÃ«ri Islamin tÃ« aftÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« mbijetuar, falÃ« sakrificave tÃ« mÃ«dha qÃ« u bÃ«nÃ« pÃ«r tÃ«. Themeli Islamit dhe sistemi i tij i vlerave ishin pÃ«r tÃ« si njÃ« kopsht, tÃ« cilin e kishte kultivuar me gjakun e tÃ« dashurve tÃ« tij.
ÃfarÃ« mund tÃ« ishte mÃ« e logjikshme pÃ«r tÃ« DÃ«rguarin sesa tÃ« ndÃ«rmerrte hapa pÃ«r ta garantuar sigurinÃ« dhe mbijetesÃ«n e Islamit? Ã`mund tÃ« ishte mÃ« e natyrshme pÃ«r tÃ«, sesa tÃ« dÃ«shironte qÃ« Islami tÃ« ishte i pathyeshÃ«m? PikÃ«risht pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim, ai vendosi t`i ruante interesat afatgjata tÃ« Islamit, me aq sa ishte nÃ« fuqitÃ« e tija, duke shkruar njÃ« testament.



A mund vallÃ« tÃ« mendohet se Muhammedi do ta shpÃ«rfillte njÃ« detyrÃ« tÃ« njÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sie kaq tÃ« madhe pÃ«r ndjekÃ«sit e tij? NjÃ« amanet i fundit, njÃ« testament i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, nÃ« tÃ« cilin do tÃ« shpreheshin qartÃ« dhe prerÃ« urdhrat e tij pÃ«r transferimin e pushtetit nga ai tek pasardhÃ«si, ishte njÃ« nevojÃ« jetike e Islamit. Andaj, pak para vdekjes sÃ« tij, ai u urdhÃ«roi shokÃ«ve tÃ« tij tÃ« mblidheshin dhe u kÃ«rkoi t`i sillnin njÃ« pendÃ«, letÃ«r dhe bojÃ«, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« diktonte njÃ« ÂmanifestÂ pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane, qÃ« do ta mbronte kÃ«tÃ« tÃ« fundit nga devijimi dhe do ta ruante nga pÃ«rÃ§arja.
Ishte kjo njÃ« kÃ«rkesÃ« mÃ« se e arsyeshme pÃ«r njÃ« njeri nÃ« prag tÃ« vdekjes. Por sÃ«rish ai u ndesh me mosbindje. NjÃ« grup nga ndjekÃ«sit e tij nuk donte qÃ« ai tÃ« shkruante njÃ« testament.


NÃ« vÃ«llimin e parÃ« tÃ« veprÃ«s sÃ« tij ÂSahihÂ, Imam Buhariu shkruan: Umari tha:


ÂTÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit e kanÃ« kapluar dhimbjet.Â Ne s`kemi nevojÃ« pÃ«r testament. E kemi tashmÃ« Librin e Zotit dhe ai na mjafton. (fq.25) 



NÃ« vÃ«llimin e dytÃ« tÃ« po tÃ« njejtÃ«s vepÃ«r, Buhariu e pÃ«rcjell sÃ«rish tÃ« njejtin incident, si vijon: I DÃ«rguari tha:


ÂMÃ« sillni njÃ« copÃ« letre. Do t`ju shkruaj diÃ§ka nÃ« tÃ«, qÃ« s`do t`ju lÃ«rÃ« tÃ« dÃ«vijoni.Â Por tÃ« pranishmit filluan tÃ« diskutonin mes veti. Disa prej tyre thanÃ« se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit po fliste nÃ« kllapi. (fq.121)



KÃ«tu Buhariu ka bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r ta fshehur identitetin e Umarit, pas fjalÃ«ve Âdisa prej tyreÂ. Por Shejh`ud-din Khaffaxhiu, njÃ« historian sunnit, tregohet mÃ« pak i matur nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim dhe thotÃ«: Umari tha:


ÂI DÃ«rguari i Zotit flet pÃ«rÃ§art.Â (Nisam`ur-Rijadh, vÃ«ll.4, fq.278)



TÃ« thuash se i DÃ«rguari i fundit dhe mÃ« i madh i Zotit pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin, Âflet pÃ«rÃ§artÂ, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« shprehje krejtÃ«sisht e pakujdeshme dhe e pamenduar pÃ«r njÃ« musliman. A do tÃ« ishte vallÃ« e mundur qÃ« SjellÃ«si dhe MÃ«suesi i porosisÃ« sÃ« fundit hyjnore pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin, tÃ« Âfliste pÃ«rÃ§artÂ? Dhe pÃ«r mÃ« tepÃ«r, Ã§`ishte aq e palogjikshme dhe e iracionale nÃ« kÃ«rkesÃ«n e tij pÃ«r tÃ« shkruar njÃ« testament?



FjalÃ«t e panevojshme dhe tÃ« paarsyeshme tÃ« Umarit shkaktuan njÃ« diskutim ndÃ«rmjet tÃ« pranishmive nÃ« dhomÃ«n e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Disa prej tyre thonin se duhej t`i bindeshin MÃ«suesit tÃ« tyre dhe tÃ« sillnin letÃ«r, bojÃ« dhe njÃ« pendÃ«. TÃ« tjerÃ«t, qÃ« ishin shumicÃ«, e pÃ«rkrahÃ«n Umarin dhe nuk lejuan qÃ« tÃ« silleshin gjÃ«rat e nevojshme pÃ«r shkrim. Diskutimi u bÃ« aq i pakÃ«ndshÃ«m dhe i zhurmshÃ«m, sa i DÃ«rguari u kÃ«rkoi qÃ« tÃ« dilnin jashtÃ« e ta linin tÃ« qetÃ«.
NÃ« ÂSahihunÂ e tij, Buhariu shkruan: Kur sÃ«mundja e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit u pÃ«rkeqÃ«sua, ai tha:


ÂMÃ« sillni letÃ«r qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« shkruaj pÃ«r ju njÃ« testament, i cili s`do t`ju lÃ«rÃ« tÃ« devijoni pas vdekjes sime.Â Umar ibn el-Hattabi tha: ÂJo. KÃ«to janÃ« fjalÃ« tÃ« pakuptimta. Neve na mjafton Libri i Zotit.Â NjÃ« tjetÃ«r njeri tha: ÂDuhet tÃ« sjellim letÃ«r.Â Pastaj filloi njÃ« zÃ«nkÃ« dhe i DÃ«rguari tha: ÂDilni jashtÃ«!Â



Mosbindja e Umarit ndaj tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit i kishte polarizuar ndjekÃ«sit e kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit, nÃ« dy grupe. PikÃ«risht nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§ast filloi ndarja nÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane. Kjo, me shumÃ« gjasa, ishte hera e fundit qÃ« i DÃ«rguari i Zotit po shprehte njÃ« dÃ«shirÃ« para ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij. Por ata nuk ia plotÃ«suan. Ai ishte i shqetÃ«suar nga ky kundÃ«rshtim i hapur por mbase jo Âdhe aq i befasuar. Kjo nuk ishte hera e parÃ« qÃ« ata shfaqnin mosbindje. Ekspedita e Usames i kishte maskuar tashmÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«t.


Sir William Muir



AtÃ« Ã§ast, duke e njohur Umarin dhe disa prej ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij mÃ« nÃ« zÃ«, qÃ« ndodheshin nÃ« dhomÃ«, ai (Muhammedi) tha: ÂMÃ« sillni bojÃ« dhe letÃ«r, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« shkruaj pÃ«r ju njÃ« gjÃ«, qÃ« s`do t`ju lÃ«rÃ« tÃ« devijoni asnjÃ«herÃ«.Â Umari tha: ÂS`Ã«shtÃ« i vetÃ«dijshÃ«m se Ã§`thotÃ«. A s`na mjafton neve Kur`ani?Â (Jeta e Muhammedit, LondÃ«r, 1877)


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal



NdÃ«rsa ishte i kapluar nga ethet dhe i rrethuar nga vizitorÃ« tÃ« shumtÃ«, Muhammedi kÃ«rkoi njÃ« pendÃ«, bojÃ« dhe letÃ«r. Ai tha se do tÃ« diktonte diÃ§ka pÃ«r tÃ« mirÃ«n e ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij, duke i siguruar se sikur t`i ndiqnin kÃ«to kÃ«shilla, kurrÃ« nuk do tÃ« devijonin. Disa prej tyre mendonin se, ngase Profeti (paqja dhe mÃ«shira e Zotit qoftÃ« mbi tÃ«) ishte i sÃ«murÃ« rÃ«ndÃ« dhe ngase ata e kishin Kur`anin tashmÃ«, nuk kishte nevojÃ« pÃ«r shkrime tÃ« mÃ«tejme. PÃ«rcillet se ky ishte mendimi i Umarit. TÃ« pranishmit s`u morrÃ«n vesh dot ndÃ«rmjet veti nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje. Disa thonin se duhej tÃ« silleshin materialet pÃ«r shkrim dhe tÃ« shkruhej ajo qÃ« do tÃ« diktonte Profeti. TÃ« tjerÃ« thonin se shkrime tÃ« tjera pÃ«rveÃ§ Librit tÃ« Zotit do tÃ« ishin tÃ« tepÃ«rta dhe tÃ« panevojshme. Muhammedi u kÃ«rkoi tÃ« dilnin, duke thÃ«nÃ«: ÂJuve s`ju ngjan tÃ« ziheni nÃ« praninÃ« timeÂ. Ibn Abbasi kishte droje se muslimanÃ«t do tÃ« humbnin diÃ§ka me rÃ«ndÃ«si, po tÃ« mos silleshin materialet e shkrimit por Umari ishte i palÃ«kundur nÃ« vendimin e tij, i cili mbÃ«shtetej nÃ« fjalÃ«t e Zotit: ÂDhe asgjÃ« s`kemi lÃ«nÃ« mÃ«njanÃ«, nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« LibÃ«rÂ (Jeta e Muhammedit, Kairo, 1935)


NÃ« njÃ« artikull tÃ« titulluar ÂIkbali dhe politika islameÂ, tÃ« botuar nÃ« numrin e muajit Prill tÃ« vitit 1946, nÃ« revistÃ«n ÂMuslim news internationalÂ nÃ« KaraÃ§i tÃ« akistanit, autori Xhemilud`din Ahmet, shkruan:



Pyetja me tÃ« cilÃ«n pÃ«rballen vendet muslimane Ã«shtÃ«: ÂA Ã«shtÃ« i aftÃ« Ligji Islam pÃ«r tÃ« evoluar?Â NjÃ« pyetje kjo, e cila do tÃ« kÃ«rkojÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rpjekje tÃ« madhe intelektuale dhe qÃ« pa dyshim do tÃ« gjejÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rgjigje pozitive, sikur bota islame tÃ« merret me kÃ«tÃ« pyetje nÃ« stilin e Umarit, qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« mendja e parÃ« e pavarur dhe kritike e Islamit dhe qÃ« nÃ« Ã§astet e fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« Profetit, e pati guximin moral pÃ«r tÃ« thÃ«nÃ«: ÂLibri i Zotit nga mjaftonÂ


S`ka dyshim se autori i pÃ«rcjellur mÃ« sipÃ«r, Ã«shtÃ« tejet krenar pÃ«r Âguximin moralÂ tÃ« Umarit. Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, ishte nÃ« shtratin e vdekjes dhe mbase i kishin mbetur vetÃ«m disa orÃ« jetÃ«. PikÃ«risht ky ishte Ã§asti kur Umari kishte vendosur ta tregonte Âguximin e tij moralÂ. NÃ« Hudejbije, kur i DÃ«rguari i urdhÃ«roi t`i dÃ«rgonte njÃ« porosi Kurejshit nÃ« Mekke, ai kishte refuzuar, duke thÃ«nÃ« se nuk kishte askÃ«nd nÃ« qytet, qÃ« do tÃ« mund ta merrte nÃ«n mbrojtje dhe se po tÃ« shkonte i pambrojtur, do ta vrisnin. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, kur u nÃ«nshkrua marrÃ«veshja e Hudejbijes, Umari, i prirÃ« nga ÂdashuriaÂ e tij pÃ«r Islamin, e kundÃ«rshtoi hapur tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit. Dhe tani, kur i DÃ«rguari ishte nÃ« shtratin e vdekjes, kjo ÂdashuriÂ e njejtÃ« u shfaq sÃ«rish dhe e bÃ«ri atÃ« qÃ« ta pengonte tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit nga tÃ« shkruarit e njÃ« gjÃ«je, qÃ« sipas tij, do ta Ârrezikonte autoritetin e Librit tÃ« ZotitÂ.



NÃ«se kjo ishte arsyeja e kundÃ«rshtimit tÃ« Umarit, atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« thoshte se, sipas tij, Muhammedi do ta sfidonte autoritetin e Librit tÃ« Zotit. Por si mund ta dinte Umari njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«? Sikur tÃ« DÃ«rguarit t`i lejohej njÃ« testament, fjalÃ«t e para tÃ« dala nga goja e tij, do tÃ« tregonin, nÃ« fliste ai ÂpÃ«rÃ§artÂ dhe Âpa qenÃ« i vetÃ«dijshÃ«mÂ, siÃ§ kishte thÃ«nÃ« Umari.
Ndoshta autori i artikullit tÃ« mÃ«sipÃ«rm, Xhemilud`din Ahmed, nuk e kishte tÃ« qartÃ« se Umari po e pÃ«rdorte Âmendjen e tij tÃ« pavarur dhe kritikeÂ kundÃ«r vetÃ« autoritetit tÃ« Kur`anit, i cili thotÃ«:


ÃshtÃ« caktuar qÃ« kur t`i afrohet vdekja ndonjÃ«rit nga ju, nÃ« ka pasuri pÃ«r tÃ« lÃ«nÃ«, t`u lÃ«rÃ« prindÃ«rve e tÃ« afÃ«rmve, nÃ« njÃ« masÃ« tÃ« arsyeshme. Ky Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« obligim pÃ«r ata qÃ« i druhen Zotit. (Kur`an 2:180)


Por ekziston edhe mundÃ«sia, qÃ« Umari t`i jetÃ« kundÃ«rvÃ«nÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, jo nga frika se ky i fundit, nÃ« momentet e fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, do ta shkatÃ«rronte veprÃ«n e tij jetÃ«sore (Islamin) duke thÃ«nÃ« diÃ§ka kundÃ«r Kur`anit, por nga frika se ai do ta shÃ«nonte me shkrim atÃ« qÃ« e kishte thÃ«nÃ« mÃ« parÃ« nÃ« Gadir-Khumm, para njÃ« numri tÃ« madh pelegrinÃ«sh, duke e prezantuar Ali ibn Ebu Talibin si pasardhÃ«sin e tij. Umari duhej tÃ« parandalonte njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« me Ã§do kusht. NjÃ« testament i nÃ«nshkruar dhe i vulosur nga i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, i cili e shpall Aliun si udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« ardhshÃ«m tÃ« Shtetit Islam, do tÃ« ishte njÃ« gjÃ«, qÃ« do ta largonte pÃ«rgjithmonÃ« Kalifatin nga kandidatÃ«t e tjerÃ«.



Profeti tashmÃ« e kishte tÃ« qartÃ« qÃ«ndrimin e ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij kryesorÃ«, kur bÃ«hej fjala pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sinÃ« e Aliut. Teksa ai vetÃ« po dobÃ«sohej, mosbindja e tyre shtohej gjithÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r dhe bÃ«hej mÃ« e qartÃ«. Ekspedita e Usames ishte njÃ« rast akoma i freskÃ«t nÃ« mendje. PÃ«rplot zemÃ«rim, i DÃ«rguari i kishte mallkuar ata qÃ« nuk do t`i bashkangjiteshin Usames por kjo gjÃ« nuk kishte patur kurrfarÃ« efekti. Ata ishin po kaq shpÃ«rfillÃ«s edhe kur ai u kÃ«rkoi tÃ« dilnin nga dhoma e tij.
PÃ«r njÃ« musliman modern, mund tÃ« duket krejt e Ã§uditshme qÃ« njÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« thotÃ« se ai flet pÃ«rÃ§art. Por pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« sjellje tÃ« tyre, ka njÃ« pÃ«rshkrim tÃ« ngjashÃ«m nÃ« Kur`an. Me sa mund tÃ« shihet, kÃ«ta shokÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit, qÃ« thonin se ai fliste pÃ«rÃ§art, kishin njÃ« shembull tÃ« ngjashÃ«m tek paraardhÃ«sit e tyre, vÃ«llezÃ«rit e Jusufit. Ata kishin thÃ«nÃ« se babai i tyre Jakubi, i cili ishte gjithashtu profet, ishte duke bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« gabim tÃ« madh. Ata mendonin se ata ishin mÃ« tÃ« ÂmenÃ§urÂ se ai. Kur`ani e pÃ«rcjell kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, si vijon:



Ata thanÃ«: ÂVÃ«rtet babai ynÃ« e do mÃ« tepÃ«r Jusufin dhe tÃ« vÃ«llanÃ«. Por ne jemi njÃ« grup i fuqishÃ«m. VÃ«rtet babai ynÃ« Ã«shtÃ« duke gabuar. Vriteni Jusufin ose dÃ«bojeni nÃ« njÃ« tokÃ« tÃ« panjohur, qÃ« bekimet e babait tuaj t`u falen vetÃ«m juve. Pastaj mund tÃ« jeni sÃ«rish nga tÃ« drejtÃ«t. (Kur`an 12:8-9)



Ata jo vetÃ«m qÃ« i urrenin vÃ«llezÃ«rit e tyre tÃ« pafajshÃ«m, Jusufin dhe Bunjaminin, por edhe nuk e nderonin dhe e nÃ«nÃ§monin babain e tyre si njÃ« mendjelehtÃ« injorant, nÃ« moshÃ« tÃ« thyer. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, Jakubi ishte mjaft i urtÃ« sa tÃ« shihte se djemtÃ« e tij tÃ« rinj, Jusufi dhe Bunjamini kÃ«rkonin mbrojtje dhe tÃ« shihte se Jusufi kishte njÃ« madhÃ«shti shpirtÃ«rore. Por pÃ«r ta, urtÃ«sia e tij ishte njÃ« Ã§menduri dhe njÃ« mendjelehtÃ«si, pikÃ«risht ngase e prekte egon e tyre, siÃ§ bÃ«n rÃ«ndom e vÃ«rteta. Prandaj u mbÃ«shtetÃ«n nÃ« forcÃ«n e tyre, dhjetÃ« tÃ« fuqishmit kundÃ«r Jakubit plak, djaloshit Jusuf dhe tÃ« Bunjamin tÃ« vogÃ«l. (ShÃ«nim i pÃ«rkthyesit tÃ« Kur`anit nÃ« anglisht, Abdullah Jusuf Ali)


Duke e shpjeguar pjesÃ«n e fundit tÃ« vargut tÃ« dytÃ«, komentuesi thotÃ«: Ata thanÃ« me ironi:


ÂNjÃ«herÃ« tÃ« shpÃ«tojmÃ« prej Jusufit. Pastaj do tÃ« kemi kohÃ« pÃ«r t`u bÃ«rÃ« ÂtÃ« mirÃ«Â si ai ose tÃ« pendohemi pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« krim tonin, pasi t`i kemi gÃ«zuar tÃ« mirat e kÃ«saj pune.Â



NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« pikÃ«, njÃ« studiues i historisÃ«, do tÃ« pyeste pÃ«rse Muhammedi nuk e diktoi testamentin e tij pak mÃ« vonÃ«, pas kÃ«tij dÃ«shtimi fillestar. Pa dyshim, duhet tÃ« ketÃ« patur edhe raste tÃ« tjera, nÃ« tÃ« cilat u mblodhÃ«n ndjekÃ«sit e tij dhe ai mund ta shfrytÃ«zonte njÃ«rin prej tyre.



TÃ« pranojmÃ« se Muhammedi do tÃ« mund tÃ« diktonte njÃ« testament, mÃ« vonÃ«. Por Ã§farÃ« mund ta ndalte Umarin dhe pÃ«rkrahÃ«sit e tij, pÃ«r tÃ« mos thÃ«nÃ« se ky testament ishte pÃ«rpiluar nÃ« gjendje tÃ« ÂpavetÃ«dijshmeÂ ose duke folur ÂpÃ«rÃ§artÂ dhe se shi pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, ishte i papranueshÃ«m pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane? Muhammedi s`kishte dÃ«gjuar ndonjÃ« gjÃ« mÃ« tÃ« shÃ«mtuar qÃ« nga koha e Ebu Xhehlit dhe nuk kishte shumÃ« dÃ«shirÃ« t`i dÃ«gjonte sÃ«rish kÃ«to fjalÃ«, veÃ§anÃ«risht nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur ishte nÃ« shtratin e vdekjes. Andaj, ai u tÃ«rhoq nga kjo pÃ«rpjekje.



Plani i Umarit do tÃ« funksiononte edhe sikur Muhammedi tÃ« kishte diktuar njÃ« testament. PÃ«r ta racionalizuar sjelljen e Umarit, mbrojtÃ«sit e tij thonÃ« se nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ«, feja ishte pÃ«rsosur dhe kompletuar dhe se pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, njÃ« testament i tillÃ« ishte i panevojshÃ«m. ÃshtÃ« mÃ« se e saktÃ« se ishte kompletuar dhe pÃ«rsosur Islami por kjo s`do tÃ« thoshte assesi se edhe shoqÃ«ria muslimane (ummeti) ishte e pÃ«rsosur dhe se mund ta linte mÃ«njanÃ« udhÃ«zimin profetik, duke pretenduar se nuk i kanosej ndonjÃ« rrezik pÃ«r tÃ« devijuar nga e VÃ«rteta. ShoqÃ«ria muslimane mund tÃ« devijonte nga rruga e drejtÃ« dhe ajo devijoi vÃ«rtet. TÃ« gjitha luftÃ«rat civile, mosmarrÃ«veshjet dhe ndarjet nÃ« Islam u shkaktuan pikÃ«risht pÃ«r shkak tÃ« kÃ«tij devijimi. 



Pretendimi i ummetit musliman se njÃ« testament i tillÃ« s`ishte i nevojshÃ«m, Ã«shtÃ« marrja pÃ«rsipÃ«r nga ummeti, i njÃ« autoriteti mÃ« tÃ« madh, nga Ã§`i takon nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«. ShoqÃ«ria muslimane duhet ta linte kÃ«tÃ« vendim nÃ« duart e atij, tÃ« cilin Zoti e zgjodhi si tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Vet pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin. VetÃ«m ai mund ta dinte nÃ« ishte i nevojshÃ«m njÃ« testament ose jo. Ã`tÃ« drejtÃ« kishte shoqÃ«ria muslimane t`ia kufizonte lirinÃ« e veprimit tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit mbi tokÃ«?
KundÃ«rshtimet e Umarit ndaj Muhammedit, kur ky i fundit ishte nÃ« prag tÃ« vdekjes, e pÃ«rbÃ«jnÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n nga skenat mÃ« tÃ« shÃ«mtuara tÃ« historisÃ« sÃ« Islamit, tÃ« cilÃ«n asnjÃ« pÃ«rpjekje e historianÃ«ve pÃ«r ta mbuluar, nuk mund ta korigjojÃ«. Kjo skenÃ« e njejtÃ« ishte prelud i konfrontimit ndÃ«rmjet shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit dhe familjes sÃ« tij.


41. BashkÃ«shortet e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit


BashkÃ«shortja e parÃ« e Muhammedit ishte Hatixheja. Ata u martuan nÃ« Mekke dhe ndanÃ« sÃ« bashku njÃ« Ã§erek shekulli dashurie dhe jetese tÃ« lumtur, derisa Hatixheja vdiq. NÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« saj, Muhammedi nuk u martua me asnjÃ« grua tjetÃ«r.



Pas vdekjes sÃ« saj, Muhammedi u martua me shumÃ« gra tÃ« tjera por asnjÃ«ra nuk arriti ta merte vendin e saj nÃ« zemrÃ«n e tij. PÃ«r Muhammedin, humbja e saj ishte edhe humbja e haresÃ« bashkÃ«shortore. Deri nÃ« fund tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, ai e pÃ«rmendi atÃ« dhe gjithnjÃ« e kujtoi me dashuri, me dhembshuri e me mirÃ«njohje.
Gruaja e parÃ«, me tÃ« cilÃ«n i DÃ«rguari u martua pas Hatixhes, ishte Sevda bin Zama`a, njÃ« vejushÃ«, burri i tÃ« cilÃ«s kishte vdekur nÃ« Abisini.
Gruaja e tretÃ« e tij ishte Aisheja, e bija e Ebu Bekrit. PÃ«rcillet se me tÃ« u martua qÃ« nÃ« Mekke por ajo u vendos nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij, pas shpÃ«rnguljes nÃ« Medine. 
NÃ« shumÃ« raste, i DÃ«rguari u pÃ«rpoq ta fitojÃ« besnikÃ«rinÃ« e ndonjÃ« fisi ose ndonjÃ« familjeje tÃ« caktuar duke u martuar me njÃ« grua prej tyre. Martesa e tij me Umm Habiben, tÃ« bijÃ« e Ebu Sufjani dhe me Safijen, tÃ« bijÃ«n e Akhtabit, ishin martesa tÃ« tilla.


NjÃ«ra nga bashkÃ«shortet e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit ishte edhe Hafsa, e bija e Umar ibn el-Hattabit. I shoqi ishte vrarÃ« nÃ« betejÃ«n e Bedrit dhe babai i saj pÃ«rpiqej t`i gjente njÃ« bashkÃ«short tjetÃ«r. Fillimisht, ai u propozoi miqve tÃ« tij, Uthman bin Affanit dhe Ebu Bekrit. Por qÃ« tÃ« dy i kÃ«rkuan falje dhe refuzuan.
Umari u ndje i turpÃ«ruar nga ky refuzim i miqve tÃ« tij dhe iu ankua tÃ« DÃ«rguarit pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Ky i fundit, pÃ«r ta lehtÃ«suar Umarin nga kÃ«to ndjenja, i tha se ngase asnjÃ«ri s`e kishte pranuar vajzÃ«n e tij pÃ«r grua, ai do ta merte nÃ« haremin e tij.
Me pÃ«rjashtim tÃ« Hatixhes, asnjÃ«ra nga gratÃ« e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nuk i lindi fÃ«mijÃ«. Guvernatori i Egjiptit i kishte dÃ«rguar njÃ« skllave kopte, tÃ« quajtur Maria. Ajo hyri nÃ« haremin e tij dhe i lindi njÃ« djalÃ« tÃ« quajtur Ibrahim.
Lindja e djalit i dha njÃ« status tÃ« veÃ§antÃ« MarisÃ«, duke i dÃ«shpÃ«ruar gratÃ« e tjera tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Muhammedi e donte shumÃ« djalin e vogÃ«l dhe qÃ«ndronte pÃ«r orÃ« tÃ« tÃ«ra me tÃ«, duke e mbajtur nÃ« krahÃ«. Por fatkeqÃ«sisht, ky djalÃ« nuk jetoi gjatÃ« dhe vdiq nÃ« vitin e parÃ« tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij.


D.S. Margoliouth



Vitet e tija tÃ« fundit u bÃ«nÃ« mÃ« tÃ« ndritshme falÃ« lindjes sÃ« njÃ« djali nga konkubina e tij kopte, Maria, tÃ« cilin e pagÃ«zoi sipas themeluesit mitik tÃ« fesÃ« sÃ« tij, Ibrahimit. Kjo konkubinÃ« u bÃ« objekt xhelozie i grave tÃ« tija tÃ« tjera qÃ« s`i kishin lindur dot fÃ«mijÃ«. Kjo ndodhi kishte shkaktuar njÃ« dÃ«shpÃ«rim tek gratÃ« e tjera, i cili do tÃ« shuhej sÃ« shpejti me vdekjen e fÃ«mijÃ«s (qÃ« s`jetoi mÃ« shumÃ« se njÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« muaj) (ÂMuhammedi dhe zhvillimi i IslamitÂ, LondÃ«r, 1931)


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal



Duke i lindur njÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«, statusi i MarisÃ« u rrit pranÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, i cili tashmÃ« e shihte atÃ« si njÃ« bashkÃ«shorte tÃ« lirÃ« dhe madje si bashkÃ«shorten e tij, e cila e gÃ«zonte pozitÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« favorshme pranÃ« tij.



ÃshtÃ« mÃ« se e natyrshme se njÃ« ndryshim i tillÃ« do tÃ« shkaktonte jo pak xhelozi nÃ« mesin e grave tjera tÃ« tij, tÃ« cilat s`kishin lindur dot. Dhe Ã«shtÃ« po kaq e natyrshme se interesi dhe dhembshuria e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit pÃ«r fÃ«mijÃ«n e sapolindur dhe pÃ«r tÃ« Ã«mÃ«n do ta rriste kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. PÃ«r mÃ« tepÃ«r, Muhammedi e kishte shpÃ«rblyer SelmanÃ«, gruan e Ebu Rafiut, pÃ«r rolin e saj si mamicÃ«. Lindjen e tÃ« birit ai e kishte festuar duke u shpÃ«rndarÃ« grurÃ« tÃ« varfÃ«rve tÃ« Medines. Djalin e tij, ai e la nÃ«n kujdesin e Ummu Sejfit, njÃ« nÃ«nÃ« qumÃ«shti, edhe shtatÃ« dhitÃ« e tÃ« cilÃ«s do tÃ« ishin nÃ« dispozicion tÃ« foshnjes. Ãdo ditÃ«, Muhammedi e vizitonte shtÃ«pinÃ« e MarisÃ«, pÃ«r ta parÃ« fytyrÃ«n e ndritur tÃ« tÃ« birit dhe pÃ«r t`u siguruar se i vogli po rritej me shÃ«ndet tÃ« plotÃ«. E gjithÃ« kjo shkaktoi njÃ« xhelozi tÃ« fortÃ« tek gratÃ« e tjera tÃ« tij, qÃ« s`i kishin lindur fÃ«mijÃ«. Pyetja ishte se sa kohÃ« do tÃ« mund ta duronin ato, kÃ«tÃ« gjendje.



NjÃ« ditÃ«, me krenarinÃ« e zakonshme tÃ« njÃ« babai tÃ« ri, i DÃ«rguari hyri nÃ« dhomÃ«n e Aishes duke e mbajtur nÃ« krahÃ« djalin e tij, pÃ«r t`ia treguar asaj. Ai i tregoi se sa shumÃ« i ngjante. Aisheja e vÃ«shtroi foshnjÃ«n dhe tha se nuk shihte kurrfarÃ« ngjashmÃ«rie. Kur i DÃ«rguari i tregoi se sa mirÃ« po rritej fÃ«mija, Aisheja iu pÃ«rgjigj ftohtÃ« se Ã§do fÃ«mijÃ« do tÃ« rritej ashtu, po t`i jepej aq shumÃ« qumÃ«sht sa Ã§`i jepej atij. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, lindja e Ibrahimit shkaktoi njÃ« pezm aq tÃ« madh tek gratÃ« e Profetit, sa disa prej tyre do tÃ« kalonin pÃ«rtej kÃ«tyre pÃ«rgjigjeve tÃ« hidhura. Kjo gjÃ« shkoi aq larg sa edhe vetÃ« Shpallja Hyjnore do tÃ« ndÃ«rhynte duke i qortuar. S`ka dyshim se e gjithÃ« kjo, la gjurmÃ« nÃ« jetÃ«n e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit si dhe nÃ« historinÃ« e Islamit ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, Kairo, 1935


NÃ« njÃ« rast, Hafsa e ÂbefasoiÂ tÃ« shoqin e saj, teksa ky i fundit ishte me MarinÃ« dhe kÃ«tÃ« ÂtÃ« fshehtÃ«Â ia tregoi edhe Aishes. GratÃ« e tjera tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit e dÃ«gjuan kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« nga Aisheja. ShumÃ« thashetheme dhe shumÃ« fjalÃ« u pÃ«rhapÃ«n pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« incident dhe mÃ« nÃ« fund, Kur`ani ndÃ«rhyri me njÃ« qortim pÃ«r kÃ«to dy zonja (Aishen dhe HafsÃ«n), nÃ« vargun vijues:



Po tÃ« ktheheni me pendim drejt Tij (Zotit), vÃ«rtet zemrat tuaja kanÃ« anuar. Por sikur ju tÃ« dyja tÃ« bashkoheni kundÃ«r tij, Zoti Ã«shtÃ« mbrojtÃ«si i tij, Xhibrili dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«t nÃ« mesin e besimtarÃ«ve. Edhe Ã«ngjÃ«jt do ta mbrojnÃ« atÃ«... (Kur`an 66:4)



Familja e Profetit nuk ishte si Ã§do familje tjetÃ«r. BashkÃ«shortet e PastÃ«rtisÃ« duhej tÃ« kishin njÃ« status mÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« nÃ« sjellje sesa gratÃ« e zakonshme, ngase kishin njÃ« detyrÃ« mÃ« tÃ« lartÃ«suar pÃ«r tÃ« kryer. Por edhe ato nuk ishin veÃ§e njerÃ«z dhe mund tÃ« binin viktimÃ« e dobÃ«sive tÃ« tyre gjinore, siÃ§ edhe ndodhte ndonjÃ«herÃ«.
Sjellja e gabuar e Aishes njÃ«herÃ« shkaktoi vÃ«shtirÃ«si serioze. Mendja e Profetit ishte e turbulluar dhe ai vendosi tÃ« qÃ«ndronte larg grave tÃ« tija pÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ«. Edhe Hafsa, vajza e Umarit, ishte e prirÃ« pÃ«r ta shfrytÃ«zuar pozitÃ«n e saj. Kur ata tÃ« dyja i bashkonin fuqitÃ« dhe kÃ«shilloheshin me njÃ«ra-tjetrÃ«n fshehurazi, i shkaktonin shumÃ« probleme Profetit. (ShÃ«nim i pÃ«rkthyesit tÃ« Kur`anit nÃ« anglisht, Abdullah Jusuf Ali). 
ShumÃ« nga pÃ«rkthyesit dhe komentuesit e Kur`anit e kanÃ« pÃ«rkthyer fjalÃ«n saghat, qÃ« pÃ«rmendet nÃ« vargun 66:4, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«n siÃ§ e kemi pÃ«rcjellur mÃ« sipÃ«r, gjegjÃ«sisht si ÂanuanÂ (angl. inclined) (pÃ«rkthyesi: edhe pÃ«rkthimi nÃ« shqip nga Efendi Nahiu pÃ«rkon me kÃ«tÃ« pÃ«rkthim nÃ« anglisht tÃ« Abdullah Jusuf Aliut). PÃ«rkthimi i tyre thotÃ«:


Zemrat tuaja kanÃ« anuar...


Drejt Ã§`gjÃ«je kanÃ« anuar? NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kontekst, shprehja Âzemrat tuaja kanÃ« anuarÂ Ã«shtÃ« krejtÃ«sisht e pakuptimtÃ«. PÃ«rkthimi i saktÃ« i fjalÃ«s saghat Ã«shtÃ« Âi/e devijuarÂ. M.Ebu`l Ala Maududiu e ka pÃ«rcjellur pÃ«rkthimin e saktÃ« tÃ« kÃ«tij vargu, si vijon:


NÃ«se ju tÃ« dyja pendoheni tek Zoti (do tÃ« ishte mÃ« mirÃ« pÃ«r ju), sepse zemrat tuaja kanÃ« devijuar nga rruga e drejtÃ«. Dhe sikur ta pÃ«rkrahni njÃ«ra-tjetrÃ«n kundÃ«r Profetit, dijeni se Zoti Ã«shtÃ« MbrojtÃ«si i tij dhe pas tij Xhibrili dhe besimtarÃ«t e drejtÃ«. Edhe Ã«ngjÃ«jt janÃ« shokÃ« e ndihmues tÃ« tij...


(Tefhim`ul-Kur`an, vÃ«ll.6, Lahore, Pakistan, pÃ«rkthyer nÃ« anglisht nga Muhammed Ekber Muradpuri dhe Abdu`l-Aziz Kemal, botimi i dytÃ«, Maj 1987)


Kur Hafsa e Âkapi nÃ« befasiÂ Muhammedin me MarinÃ«, supozohet se ai i kishte premtuar asaj se nuk do tÃ« shihej me MarinÃ«. Kjo, siÃ§ dihet, ishte e palejuar. NjÃ« bashkÃ«shorte nuk kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« ta kufizonte lirinÃ« e tÃ« shoqit pÃ«r t`u takuar me bashkÃ«shortet e tjera tÃ« tij. NjÃ« pÃ«rpjekje e tillÃ« nga njÃ« bashkÃ«shorte, jo vetÃ«m qÃ« do tÃ« ishte nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me ligjet e Islamit por edhe me traditat arabe, para dhe pas Islamit.


Sir William Muir



Si nÃ« rastin me Zejnebin, Muhammedi prodhoi njÃ« porosi hyjnore, e cila nuk i lejonte tÃ« ndahej nga Maria, i qortonte HafsÃ«n dhe Aishen pÃ«r mosbindjen e tyre dhe fliste pÃ«r mundÃ«sinÃ« qÃ« ai t`i divorconte tÃ« gjitha gratÃ« e tija, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« njÃ« sjelljeje kaq tÃ« pahijshme ndaj tij. Ai pastaj u largua prej tyre dhe jetoi njÃ« muaj me MarinÃ«. Umari dhe Ebu Bekri u ndjenÃ« tÃ« turpÃ«ruar nga largimi i tij prej vajzave tÃ« tyre drejt njÃ« konkubine dhe u mÃ«rzitÃ«n pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« ngjarje. (ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, LondÃ«r, 1877)


Nga gjÃ«rat qÃ« pÃ«rcollÃ«m mÃ« sipÃ«r, mund tÃ« shihet se, pas vdekjes sÃ« Hatixhes, jeta bashkÃ«shortore e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nuk karakterizohej Âdhe aq nga hareja dhe paqja. ShumÃ« prej bashkÃ«shorteve tÃ« tija ishin gra xheloze dhe ÂviktimaÂ e parÃ« e kÃ«saj xhelozie ishte pikÃ«risht qetÃ«sia e shtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« tij.


D.S. Margoliouth



QÃ«ndrimi i bashkÃ«shorteve nÃ« haremin e Profetit ishte i shkurtÃ«r, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« sjelljeve jo tÃ« hijshme. NÃ« disa raste, tÃ« sapoardhurat, pa qenÃ« tÃ« vetÃ«dijshme, mÃ«suan nga gratÃ« xheloze tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, fjalÃ« dhe shprehje qÃ« do ta bÃ«nin Profetin t`i divorconte menjÃ«herÃ«. NjÃ«ra prej tyre u divorcua prej tij, ngase nÃ« vdekjen e Ibrahimit, tha se sikur ai tÃ« ishte vÃ«rtet profet, djali s`do t`i kishte vdekur...(ÂMuhammedi dhe zhvillimi i IslamitÂ, LondÃ«r, 1931)


Ishte njÃ« shprehi e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit qÃ« tÃ« largohej natÃ«n nga shtÃ«pia dhe t`i vizitonte varrezat el-Baki, pÃ«r t`u lutur pÃ«r tÃ« vdekurit qÃ« pushonin atje. Pak para sÃ«mundjes sÃ« tij tÃ« fundit, ai kishte bÃ«rÃ« sÃ«rish njÃ« vizitÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, mbase pÃ«r tÃ« fundit herÃ«, dhe kishte qÃ«ndruar atje deri pas mesnate, duke u lutur pÃ«r tÃ« vdekurit. Disa historianÃ« thonÃ« se pikÃ«risht nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast, ai u ftoh dhe me kÃ«tÃ« filloi sÃ«mundja e tij vdekjeprurÃ«se. Thuhet se Aisheja e ndoqi fshehurazi nÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n nga kÃ«to vizita


D.S.Margoliouth



Thuhet se gjatÃ« natÃ«s, Profeti shkonte tek varrezat el-Baki dhe lutej pÃ«r faljen e tÃ« vdekurve. KÃ«tÃ« e kishte bÃ«rÃ« shumÃ« herÃ«. Por gjatÃ« njÃ«rÃ«s prej vizitave tÃ« tija, Aisheja e ndoqi atÃ« si njÃ« detektiv, duke dyshuar se mund tÃ« kishte ndonjÃ« aferÃ« dashurore. MÃ« nÃ« fund e kuptoi se destinacioni i tij ishin varrezat. (marrÃ« nga ÂMusnediÂ i Imam Ahmed ibn Hanbelit, vÃ«ll.4, fq.221) (ÂMuhammedi dhe zhvillimi i IslamitÂ, LondÃ«r, 1931)


GratÃ«, me tÃ« cilat i DÃ«rguari u martua pas Hatixhes, dallonin shumÃ« prej saj, si nÃ« karakter ashtu edhe nÃ« sjelljet e tyre. Hatixheja i kishte dhÃ«nÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rkrahje tÃ« pakushtÃ«zuar dhe tÃ« vazhdueshme tÃ« shoqit, nÃ« kohÃ«n kur ai pÃ«rpiqej pÃ«r pÃ«rhapjen e Islamit nÃ« Mekke. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim, ajo e kishte shpenzuar gjithÃ« pasurinÃ« qÃ« kishte. Sakrificat e saja ia kishin shkatÃ«rruar rehatinÃ« por ajo kurrÃ« nuk iu ankua tÃ« shoqit pÃ«r mungesat qÃ« kishin. Martesa e saj ishte e pasur me bekimin e dashurisÃ« dhe miqÃ«sisÃ« ndaj tÃ« shoqit dhe pÃ«rplot lumturi.



I DÃ«rguari i Zotit jetonte njÃ« jetÃ« tejet tÃ« varfÃ«r. Edhe nÃ« kohÃ«n kur ishte sunduesi i gjithÃ« ArabisÃ«, ai abstenonte nga luksi dhe rehatia, njÃ«soj siÃ§ kishte vepruar gjatÃ« periudhÃ«s sÃ« tij nÃ« Mekke. VetÃ« Aisheja pÃ«rcjell se nuk mbante mend qÃ« i shoqi tÃ« kishte ngrÃ«nÃ« derisa tÃ« ngopej, mÃ« shumÃ« se njÃ«herÃ« nÃ« ditÃ«.
Kur plaÃ§kat e luftÃ«s tÃ« vinin, i DÃ«rguari i shpÃ«rndante nÃ« mesin e muslimanÃ«ve. BashkÃ«shortet e tija vÃ«rejtÃ«n se edhe gratÃ« mÃ« tÃ« varfÃ«ra tÃ« Medines po bÃ«heshin gjithÃ« mÃ« tÃ« pasura nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« por ato vetÃ« mbeteshin njÃ«soj. Ato ishin tÃ« bindura se duhej tÃ« pÃ«rfitonin diÃ§ka nga bujaria e bashkÃ«shortit tÃ« tyre. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, ato nuk ishin mÃ«suar me jetÃ«n e varfÃ«r qÃ« ai e jetonte. TÃ« gjitha e diskutuan kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje mes veti dhe u pajtuan se edhe ato duhet ta kishin pjesÃ«n e tyre nÃ« tÃ« mirat dhe nÃ« begatitÃ« e lejuara, njÃ«soj si gratÃ« e tjera tÃ« Medines.



Pas kÃ«saj, shoqet e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit ia shfaqÃ«n atij kÃ«to kÃ«rkesa. TÃ« gjitha njÃ«zÃ«ri kÃ«rkonin njÃ« hise mÃ« tÃ« madhe prej tij. Dy prej tyre, Aisheja dhe Hafsa, ishin ÂzÃ«dhÃ«nÃ«setÂ e grupit. Teksa kÃ«to tÃ« dyja i bÃ«nin shtypje pÃ«r kÃ«rkesat e tyre, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari erdhÃ«n pÃ«r ta takuar tÃ« DÃ«rguarin.
I DÃ«rguari rrinte i heshtur, i rrethuar nga gratÃ« e tija. Kur Ebu Bekri dhe Umari kuptuan se Ã§`po ndodhte, qÃ« tÃ« dy u zemÃ«ruan dhe i qortuan ashpÃ«r vajzat e tyre pÃ«r kÃ«rkesat qÃ« kishin nga i DÃ«rguari.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal



Ebu bekri u ngrit dhe e kapi pÃ«r flokÃ«sh tÃ« bijÃ«n e tij Aishen dhe tÃ« njejtÃ«n e bÃ«ri edhe Umari me HafsÃ«n. Ata u thanÃ« tÃ« bijave: ÂSi guxoni t`i kÃ«rkoni tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, diÃ§ka qÃ« ai s`ua jep dot?Â Ata u pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n: ÂJo pÃ«r Zotin! Ne nuk i kÃ«rkuam njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.Â (ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, Kairo, 1935)


MÃ« nÃ« fund, Ã§Ã«shtja u zgjidh nÃ«pÃ«rmjet njÃ« vargu qÃ« u shpall nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« rast, i cili thotÃ«:


O i DÃ«rguar! Thuaju grave tuaja: ÂNÃ«se e dÃ«shironi jetÃ«n e kÃ«saj bote dhe bukuritÃ« e saj, atÃ«herÃ« ejani! UnÃ« do t`ju paguaj furnizimin dhe do t`ju lÃ« tÃ« lira nÃ« njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« hijshme. Por nÃ« e dÃ«shironi Zotin, tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Tij dhe vendqÃ«ndrimin e pÃ«rjetshÃ«m, vÃ«rtetÃ« Zoti ka pÃ«rgatitur njÃ« shpÃ«rblim tÃ« madh pÃ«r ata qÃ« veprojnÃ« mirÃ«. (Kur`an 33:28-29)


Pozita e grave tÃ« Profetit nuk ishte si ajo e grave tÃ« zakonshme. Ato kishin pÃ«rgjegjÃ«si dhe detyra tÃ« veÃ§anta... TÃ« gjitha bashkÃ«shortet e tija kishin pozita tÃ« larta dhe duhej tÃ« vepronin si ÂnÃ«na tÃ« besimtarÃ«veÂ. Jeta e tyre s`ishte njÃ« jetÃ« pasive, si ajo e skllaveve tÃ« njÃ« haremi, as sa i pÃ«rket kÃ«naqÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« tyre dhe as kÃ«naqÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« bashkÃ«shortit tÃ« tyre. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« varg atyre u thuhet se ato nuk kanÃ« vend nÃ« Familjen e shenjtÃ« (tÃ« Profetit), nÃ«se e dÃ«shirojnÃ« rehatinÃ« dhe shkÃ«lqimin e kÃ«saj bote. NÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«shtu, ato mund tÃ« ndaheshin lehtÃ«sisht prej tij dhe tÃ« jetonin njÃ« jetÃ« mÃ« tÃ« rehatshme. ÂShÃ«nim i pÃ«rkthyesit tÃ« Kur`anit nÃ« anglisht, Abdullah Jusuf Ali).
Kur`ani i ShenjtÃ« u ofronte grave tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit njÃ« zgjedhje. Ose do ta zgjidhnin Zotin dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Tij dhe do tÃ« jetonin njÃ« jetÃ« vetÃ«mohuese dhe pÃ«rplot sakrifica ose do t`i zgjidhnin lukset, kÃ«naqÃ«sitÃ« dhe bukuritÃ« e kÃ«saj bote, me Ã§farÃ« do tÃ« ndaheshin pÃ«rgjithmonÃ« nga bashkÃ«shorti. Oferta ishte e qartÃ« dhe e vendosur dhe bashkÃ«shortet ishin tÃ« lira pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur. Aisheja, Hafsa dhe bashkÃ«shortet e tjera tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit e rimenduan Ã§Ã«shtjen dhe vendosÃ«n qÃ« tÃ« largoheshin nga rehatia dhe nga kÃ«naqÃ«sitÃ« e kÃ«saj bote dhe tÃ« mbeteshin nÃ« familjen e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, si gra tÃ« tija. Kur i DÃ«rguari i Zotit (paqja dhe mÃ«shira e Zotit qoftÃ« mbi tÃ« dhe mbi familjen e tij) vdiq nÃ« vitin 632, nÃ« haremin e tij kishte nÃ«ntÃ« gra. Aisheja jetoi edhe gjysÃ«m shekulli pas tij kurse gruaja qÃ« jetoi mÃ« shumÃ« kohÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, ishte Mejmuneja. Ajo ishte njÃ«herit edhe gruaja e fundit me tÃ« cilÃ«n ai u martua.


42. Vdekja e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit


QÃ«llimet e Muhammedit, si i DÃ«rguari i Fundit i Zotit nÃ« tokÃ«, ishin:


- shkatÃ«rrimi i idhujtarisÃ« dhe politeizmit
- shpallja e NjÃ«shmÃ«risÃ« absolute tÃ« Krijuesit
- pÃ«rpilimi pÃ«rfundimtar i sistemit fetar dhe ligjor
- pastrimi i shpirtrave tÃ« burrave e grave
- shkatÃ«rrimi i padrejtÃ«sisÃ«, pabarazisÃ« dhe injorancÃ«s
- themelimi i njÃ« sistemi paqeje dhe drejtÃ«sie
- krijimi i njÃ« sistemi nÃ« formÃ«n e njÃ« shteti politik, qÃ« do t`i realizonte tÃ« mÃ«sipÃ«rmet dhe qÃ« do ta ruante intensitetin e veprÃ«s sÃ« tij



Brenda njÃ«zet e tre vjetÃ«ve tÃ« misionit tÃ« tij si i DÃ«rguar i Zotit, Muhammedi i arriti tÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«to qÃ«llime dhe pas kÃ«saj, filloi tÃ« bÃ«hej e qartÃ« se, njÃ«soj si tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« vdekshmit, edhe ai do tÃ« ndahej nga kjo botÃ«. SiÃ§ u tha mÃ« sipÃ«r, kÃ«tÃ« lajm ai e mori sÃ« pari nÃ« kapitullin Nasr (Ndihma), qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kapitulli i 110-tÃ« i Kur`anit. Muhammedi e kishte kaluar gjithÃ« jetÃ«n nÃ« devotshmÃ«ri ndaj Zotit dhe nÃ« adhurimin e Tij. Por pas shpalljes sÃ« kÃ«tij kapitulli, angazhimi i tij nÃ« adhurim dhe nÃ« pÃ«rgatitje pÃ«r t`u takuar me TÃ«, u bÃ« mÃ« i madh se kurdoherÃ« mÃ« parÃ«.
SÃ« paku nÃ« dy raste, i DÃ«rguari la tÃ« kuptohej se vdekja e tij nuk ishte shumÃ« larg:


1- NÃ« fjalimin e tij gjatÃ« Haxhxhit tÃ« LamtumirÃ«s nÃ« Arafat. NÃ« ditÃ«n e nÃ«ntÃ« tÃ« muajit Dhilhixhxhe tÃ« vitit tÃ« dhjetÃ« pas Hixhrit, ai tha:


ÂMbase ky Ã«shtÃ« haxhxhi im i funditÂ Me tÃ« pÃ«rfunduar fjalimin e tij, ai u parashtroi njÃ« pyetje pelegrinÃ«ve: ÂKur tÃ« pyeteni nga Zoti juaj pÃ«r punÃ«n time, Ã§`pÃ«rgjigje do tÃ« jepni?Â PelegrinÃ«t u pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n njÃ«zÃ«ri: ÂTi na pÃ«rcolle porosinÃ« e Zotit dhe e bÃ«re detyrÃ«n tÃ«nde.Â Kur e dÃ«gjoi kÃ«tÃ« pÃ«rgjigje, ai e ngriti vÃ«shtrimin drejt qiellit dhe tha: ÂZoti im! Ti dÃ«shmo se e kam kryer detyrÃ«n time.Â


2- GjatÃ« ÂkurorÃ«zimitÂ tÃ« Ali ibn Ebu Talibit nÃ« Gadir-Khumm, mÃ« 18 Dhilhixhxhe tÃ« vitit tÃ« dhjetÃ« pas Hixhrit. Ai pÃ«rsÃ«ri foli pÃ«r mundÃ«sinÃ« e vdekjes sÃ« tij dhe tha:


ÂEdhe unÃ« jam njÃ« i vdekshÃ«m dhe sÃ« shpejti mund tÃ« thirrem nÃ« prani tÃ« Zotit tim.Â


DhjetÃ«ra mijÃ«ra muslimanÃ« i dÃ«gjuan kÃ«to fjalÃ« tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« e dinin se ai nuk do tÃ« qÃ«ndronte edhe shumÃ« gjatÃ« me ta. Ai vetÃ« e dinte se e kishte pÃ«rfunduar me sukses detyrÃ«n qÃ« Zoti i tij ia kishte besuar dhe pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, ishte i paduruar qÃ« tÃ« takohej me TÃ«.
I DÃ«rguari i kalonte netÃ«t me gratÃ« e tija, duke qÃ«ndruar me rradhÃ« tek secila. MÃ« 19 Safar tÃ« vitit 11 pas Hixhrit, e kishte rradhÃ«n tÃ« flinte tek Aisheja. NatÃ«n, ai shkoi pÃ«r t`i vizituar varrezat el-Baki, i shoqÃ«ruar nga shÃ«rbetori i tij, Ebu Muvajhibe, i cili pÃ«rcjell:



I DÃ«rguari qÃ«ndroi ndÃ«rmjet varreve dhe foli me kÃ«to fjalÃ«. ÂPaqja qoftÃ« mbi ata qÃ« janÃ« nÃ« kÃ«to varre. Ju jeni tÃ« bekuar nÃ« gjendjen tuaj, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n kaluat nga gjendja e njerÃ«zve tÃ« kÃ«saj bote. Sulme shkatÃ«rrimtare po vijnÃ« njÃ«ra pas tjetrÃ«s nga Ã§do anÃ«, si valÃ« errÃ«sire, secila mÃ« e ligÃ« se tjetra.Â 
Muhammed Husejn Hajkali thotÃ« se sÃ«mundja e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit filloi nÃ« mÃ«ngjesin e kÃ«saj nate, domethÃ«nÃ« mÃ« 20 tÃ« muajit Safar. MÃ« tej, ai thotÃ«:
PikÃ«risht atÃ«herÃ« njerÃ«zit filluan tÃ« merakoseshin dhe ushtria e Usames nuk lÃ«vizi. Por fjalÃ«t e pÃ«rcjellura nga Ebu Muvajhibe vihen nÃ« dyshim nga shumÃ« historianÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t besojnÃ« se sÃ«mundja e Muhammedit nuk mund tÃ« ishte arsyeja e vetme qÃ« e ndalte ushtrinÃ« dhe se njÃ« tjetÃ«r shkak ishte dÃ«shpÃ«rimi i shumÃ« personave, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« disa nga paria e muhaxhirÃ«ve dhe ensarÃ«ve, nÃ« lidhje me udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e ushtrisÃ«. ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, Kairo, 1935


Me sa shihet, ngjarja vijuese duhet tÃ« ketÃ« ndodhur nÃ« mÃ«ngjesin e ditÃ«s sÃ« njÃ«zetÃ« tÃ« muajit Safar:


Sir William Muir



NjÃ« natÃ«, i DÃ«rguari eci deri tek varrezat nÃ« dalje tÃ« qytetit. Atje, ai qÃ«ndroi duke medituar dhe duke u lutur pÃ«r tÃ« vdekurit. NÃ« mÃ«ngjes, duke kaluar pranÃ« derÃ«s sÃ« Aishes, e cila vuante nga kokÃ«dhimbja, ai e dÃ«gjoi zÃ«rin e saj: ÂOh koka ime!Â Muhammedi hyri brenda dhe tha: ÂJo Aishe, unÃ« jam ai qÃ« duhet tÃ« qajÃ« pÃ«r kokÃ«n e tijÂ Pastaj vazhdoi me njÃ« zÃ« tÃ« butÃ«: ÂPor a s`do tÃ« doje tÃ« vdisje derisa unÃ« jam gjallÃ« akoma, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« lutem pÃ«r ty dhe pastaj, pasi tÃ« tÃ« mbÃ«shtjellin me qefin, tÃ« tÃ« zbresin nÃ« varr?Â 
ÂI ndodhtÃ« dikujt tjetÃ«r kjo gjÃ«!Â, u pÃ«rgjigj Aisheja. ÂJo mua!Â Pastaj shtoi: ÂPor kjo Ã«shtÃ« ajo qÃ« ti dÃ«shiron. Mund ta paramendoj se si, pasi ta kesh bÃ«rÃ« gjithÃ« atÃ« dhe tÃ« mÃ« kesh varrosur, do tÃ« vije menjÃ«herÃ« nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« time dhe do ta kaloje natÃ«n duke u argÃ«tuar me njÃ«rÃ«n nga gratÃ« e tjera tuajat.Â 
I DÃ«rguari qeshi me thumbimet e Aishes por sÃ«mundja i ishte rÃ«nduar aq shumÃ«, sa nuk mundi t`i pÃ«rgjigjej me njÃ« ton tÃ« ngjashÃ«m. (ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, LondÃ«r, 1877)


Betty Kelen



I DÃ«rguari u lut gjatÃ« gjithÃ« natÃ«s (nÃ« varrezat el-Baki) dhe u kthye nÃ« shtÃ«pi, tek kasolla e Aishes, e cila kishte kokÃ«dhimbje dhe qÃ« me tÃ« parÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarin, e rrudhi fytyrÃ«n dhe tha: ÂOh koka ime!Â
ÂJo AisheÂ, i tha i DÃ«rguari. ÂÃ«shtÃ« koka imeÂ. U ul me vÃ«shtirÃ«si dhe me njÃ« kokÃ« qÃ« i rÃ«ndonte nga dhimbjet, tha: ÂA do t`tÃ« pengonte tÃ« vdesÃ«sh para meje, qÃ« unÃ« tÃ« tÃ« mbÃ«shtjell nÃ« njÃ« qefin dhe tÃ« tÃ« varros?Â
Ai dukej tepÃ«r i sÃ«murÃ«, por Aisheja, e cila besonte se ai s`u kishte dhÃ«nÃ« akoma fund martesave tÃ« tija diplomatike, iu pÃ«rgjigj hidhur: ÂJo. Sepse mund ta paramendoj se si do tÃ« kthehesh nga varri drejt e tek njÃ« bashkÃ«shorte e re.Â (ÂMuhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i ZotitÂ)


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal



MÃ«ngjesin e ardhshÃ«m, Muhammedi e gjeti tÃ« shoqen Aishen, duke e mbajtur kokÃ«n mes duarve dhe duke u ankuar nga kokÃ«dhimbja: ÂOh koka ime!Â Muhammedi u pÃ«rgjigj: ÂJo Aishe, Ã«shtÃ« koka ime.Â MegjithatÃ«, kokÃ«dhimbja e tij nuk e pengonte nga bisedat me gratÃ« e tija, nga puna e tij e pÃ«rditshme dhe madje nga ndonjÃ« shaka me to. Teksa Aisheja vazhdonte tÃ« ankohej nga kokÃ«dhimbja, Muhammedi i tha: ÂNÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, s`do tÃ« ishte dhe aq keq, moj Aishe, qÃ« ti tÃ« vdisje para meje. AtÃ«herÃ« unÃ« do tÃ« mund tÃ« lutesha pÃ«r ty dhe tÃ« gjendesha nÃ« varrimin tÃ«nd.Â Por kjo vetÃ«m sa ngjalli njÃ« zemÃ«rim tek Aisheja e re, e cila ia ktheu: ÂLe tÃ« jetÃ« ky fati i dikujt tjetÃ«r. Po tÃ« mÃ« ngjante mua, ti do t`i kishe gratÃ« e tjera tuajat pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« shoqÃ«ri. (ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, Kairo, 1935)


I DÃ«rguari nuk iu pÃ«rgjigj ironisÃ« sÃ« Aishes dhe u mbÃ«shtet pÃ«r muri. Kur dhimbja i kaloi, ai u ngrit dhe i vizitoi tÃ« gjitha gratÃ« e tija, si rÃ«ndom. MÃ« 24 Safar, ai ishte nÃ« dhomÃ«n e Mejmunes, kur e kapÃ«n ethet dhe njÃ« kokÃ«dhimbje e fortÃ«. Thuhet se ai i thirri tÃ« gjitha gratÃ« e tija dhe u kÃ«rkoi leje qÃ« tÃ« qÃ«ndronte nÃ« dhomÃ«n e Aishes. Ato u pajtuan.



I DÃ«rguari ishte tepÃ«r i pafuqishÃ«m pÃ«r tÃ« ecur. Andaj, Aliu e mbante nÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n anÃ« dhe Abbasi, xhaxhai i tij, nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, duke i ndihmuar nga dhoma e Mejmunes deri nÃ« dhomÃ«n e Aishes. Ai qÃ«ndroi nÃ« dhomÃ«n e Aishes deri nÃ« vdekjen e tij, disa ditÃ« mÃ« pas.
Por edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r etheve dhe dobÃ«sisÃ« qÃ« kishte, i DÃ«rguari shkonte nÃ« xhami kurdo qÃ« mundej dhe i udhÃ«hiqte muslimanÃ«t nÃ« namaz. MÃ« 26 Safar, pÃ«rcillet se ai ndihej mÃ« mirÃ« dhe se shkoi nÃ« xhami, i ndihmuar nga Aliu dhe Abbasi. Ai e udhÃ«hoqi namazin e drekÃ«s dhe pas namazit, u foli njerÃ«zve qÃ« ishin mbledhur.
Ky ishte fjalimi i fundit i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit dhe nÃ« tÃ«, ai sÃ«rish la tÃ« kuptohej se vdekja e tij ishte pranÃ«. HistorianÃ«t sunnitÃ« thonÃ« se Ebu Bekri, i cili ishte nÃ« mesin e tÃ« pranishmive, e kuptoi se Ã§`donte tÃ« thoshte i DÃ«rguari dhe filloi tÃ« qante ngase ishte njÃ« njeri tepÃ«r i ndjeshÃ«m. Sipas kÃ«tij rrÃ«fimi, i DÃ«rguari e pa Ebu Bekrin qÃ« qante dhe duke u kthyer nga njerÃ«zit, tha:


ÂUnÃ« i jam mirÃ«njohÃ«s Ebu Bekrit mÃ« shumÃ« se kujtdo tjetÃ«r pÃ«r ndihmÃ«n e tij materiale, pÃ«r pÃ«rkrahjen morale dhe pÃ«r miqÃ«sinÃ«. Sikur tÃ« mund tÃ« zgjidhja njÃ« mik nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« shoqÃ«ri, unÃ« do ta zgjidhja atÃ«. Por s`ka nevojÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, ngase vÃ«llazÃ«ria islame Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« lidhje mÃ« e fuqishme nga tÃ« tjerat dhe ajo na mjafton neve. Dhe mbajeni mend se tÃ« gjitha dyert qÃ« hapen drejt xhamisÃ« do tÃ« mbyllen, pÃ«rveÃ§ asaj tÃ« Ebu Bekrit.Â



Pastaj i DÃ«rguari i paralajmÃ«roi muslimanÃ«t qÃ« tÃ« mos i ktheheshin idhujtarisÃ« dhe ta mbanin mend se ishin monoteistÃ«. Pastaj shtoi:


ÂNjÃ« gjÃ« qÃ« s`duhet ta bÃ«ni kurrÃ«, Ã«shtÃ« ta adhuroni varrin tim. Ata popuj tÃ« kaluar, qÃ« i adhuruan varret e profetÃ«ve tÃ« tyre, e fituan mllefin e Zotit dhe u shkatÃ«rruan. Kini kujdes qÃ« tÃ« mos e bÃ«ni tÃ« njejtÃ«n.Â



Po atÃ« ditÃ«, i kishin treguar tÃ« DÃ«rguarit se ensarÃ«t ishin tejet tÃ« pikÃ«lluar pÃ«r shkak tÃ« sÃ«mundjes sÃ« tij. Ky fjalim i tij ishte njÃ« rast i volitshÃ«m pÃ«r t`u treguar muhaxhirÃ«ve nÃ« lidhje me shÃ«rbimet e mÃ«dha tÃ« ensarÃ«ve pÃ«r Islamin. Ai tha:
Mos harroni as pÃ«r njÃ« Ã§ast tÃ« vetÃ«m se Ã§farÃ« kanÃ« bÃ«rÃ« ensarÃ«t pÃ«r ju. Ata ju dhanÃ« strehÃ« dhe mbrojtje. Ata e ndanÃ« bukÃ«n e tyre dhe shtÃ«pinÃ« e tyre me ju. Ndonse nuk ishin pasanikÃ«, ata i vendosÃ«n nevojat tuaja mbi tÃ« vetat. Ata janÃ« ÂamanetiÂ im pÃ«r ju. Popujt e tjerÃ« do tÃ« rriten gjithÃ« kohÃ«s por numri i ensarÃ«ve vetÃ«m sa do tÃ« bjerrÃ«. ÃfarÃ«do qÃ« tÃ« kenÃ« qenÃ« detyrimet e ensarÃ«ve, ata i kanÃ« kryer me zell. Tani Ã«shtÃ« rradha juaj pÃ«r t`i kryer obligimet qÃ« i keni ndaj tyre.
EnsarÃ«t ishin tÃ« pranishÃ«m nÃ« xhami dhe mezi i mbanin lotÃ«t. Duke u folur atyre, i DÃ«rguari u tha:


ÂO ensarÃ«! Pas vdekjes sime, do tÃ« pÃ«rballeni me shumÃ« vuajtje dhe gjÃ«ma.Â
Ata e pyetÃ«n: ÂO i DÃ«rguar i Zotit! Ã`Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«shilla jote pÃ«r ne? Si tÃ« sillemi nÃ« kÃ«to kohÃ« tÃ« vÃ«shtira qÃ« do tÃ« vijnÃ«?Â
Ai u pÃ«rgjigj: ÂJini tÃ« durueshÃ«m dhe mos e humbni besimin tuaj nÃ« Zotin.Â


Ekspedita e Usames akoma nuk ishte nisur. I DÃ«rguari i dÃ«noi veprimet e ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij dhe mosparaqitjen e tyre tek Usameja, duke u urdhÃ«ruar sÃ«rish qÃ« tÃ« largoheshin nga qyteti sa mÃ« parÃ«. Ai pushoi disa Ã§aste dhe pastaj i mallkoi tÃ« gjithÃ« ata burra qÃ« nuk iu bindÃ«n urdhrave tÃ« tij pÃ«r tÃ« shkuar nÃ« Siri.
Fjalimi kishte mbaruar. I DÃ«rguari zbriti nga foltorja dhe u kthye nÃ« dhomÃ«n e tij. Ai ishte lodhur nga mundimi i madh gjatÃ« tÃ« folurit dhe nuk shkoi sÃ«rish nÃ« xhami. Kjo ishte hera e fundit qÃ« u pa nÃ« publik.



Autenticiteti i pjesÃ«s sÃ« parÃ« tÃ« fjalimit, nÃ« lidhje me Ebu Bekrin, Ã«shtÃ« tejet i dyshimtÃ« dhe duket se Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« pjesÃ« e shtuar mÃ« pas. SiÃ§ kemi theksuar tashmÃ«, Ebu Bekri ishte urdhÃ«ruar qÃ« t`i bashkangjitej ushtrisÃ« sÃ« Usames por Ã«shtÃ« e mundur qÃ« i DÃ«rguari ta ketÃ« mbyllur njÃ«rin sy para dÃ«shtimit tÃ« tij pÃ«r t`u paraqitur nÃ« kampin ushtarak. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, i DÃ«rguari mund edhe ta ketÃ« shprehur mirÃ«njohjen e tij pÃ«r kontributet materiale tÃ« Ebu Bekrit pÃ«r Islamin. Ky i fundit kishte liruar shumÃ« robÃ«r nÃ« Mekke dhe e kishte falur gjithÃ« pasurinÃ« e tij pÃ«r ta furnizuar ekspeditÃ«n e Tebukut.
Tregimi mbi atÃ« se i DÃ«rguari urdhÃ«roi qÃ« tÃ« gjitha dyert qÃ« hapeshin drejt xhamisÃ« tÃ« mbylleshin, pÃ«rveÃ§ derÃ«s sÃ« Ebu Bekrit, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« falsifikim tejet i qartÃ«. Ebu Bekri jetonte nÃ« periferi tÃ« Medines, nÃ« njÃ« vend tÃ« quajtur Sunh. Ai nuk jetonte nÃ« qytet dhe nuk kishte njÃ« shtÃ«pi, dera e tÃ« cilÃ«s hapej drejt xhamisÃ«.
NÃ« fjalimin e tij, i DÃ«rguari thotÃ« se sikur tÃ« mund tÃ« zgjidhte njÃ« mik, ky do tÃ« ishte Ebu Bekri.
NÃ«se ky fjalim i pÃ«rcjellur, Ã«shtÃ« autentik, kjo do tÃ« thoshte se i DÃ«rguari shpalli publikisht se nuk donte ta kishte mik Ebu Bekrin. Po tÃ« parafrazohet kjo thÃ«nie, ajo do tÃ« tingÃ«llonte kÃ«shtu:


ÂPo tÃ« mund tÃ« zgjidhja njÃ« mik, do ta zgjidhja Ebu Bekrin. Por unÃ« nuk e zgjedh atÃ«. TÃ« gjithÃ« jemi pjesÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« vÃ«llazÃ«risÃ« universale tÃ« Islamit dhe kjo na mjaftonÂ



NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, Ã§farÃ« mund ta pengonte Muhammedin nga zgjedhja e Ebu Bekrit si mik? AsgjÃ«! ÃngjÃ«lli Xhibril s`kishte ardhur nga qiejt pÃ«r t`i thÃ«nÃ« se nuk mund ta kishte mik Ebu Bekrin dhe askush nÃ« botÃ« nuk do t`i bÃ«nte diÃ§ka sikur tÃ« miqÃ«sohej me tÃ«.
Ngase kjo ishte shfaqja e fundit publike e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit dhe ngase, sipas pretendimeve sunnite, ai e donte jashtÃ« mase Ebu Bekrin, ai do tÃ« duhej ta shfrytÃ«zonte kÃ«tÃ« rast, jo vetÃ«m pÃ«r ta shpallur mik kÃ«tÃ« tÃ« fundit, por edhe pÃ«r ta shpallur Kalif (pasardhÃ«s) tÃ« vetin. Sikur tÃ« bÃ«nte diÃ§ka tÃ« tillÃ«, a do tÃ« mundej vallÃ« dikush t`i kundÃ«rvihej? Por pÃ«r njÃ« shkak misterioz, ai nuk e bÃ«ri as njÃ«rÃ«n dhe as tjetrÃ«n (nuk e zgjodhi Ebu Bekrin as si mik dhe as si pasardhÃ«s). ÂDashuriaÂ e tij pÃ«r Ebu Bekrin do tÃ« duhej tÃ« ishte shprehur por njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« nuk ndodhi. Me sa duket, i DÃ«rguari Âe la mÃ«njanÃ«Â njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« tejet kritike.
MÃ« 27 Safar, i DÃ«rguari ndjehej tepÃ«r i dobÃ«t pÃ«r tÃ« qÃ«ndruar nÃ« kÃ«mbÃ« dhe pÃ«r ta falur namazin. HistorianÃ«t sunnitÃ« thonÃ« se kjo Ã«shtÃ« data, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n ai i urdhÃ«roi Ebu Bekrit t`i udhÃ«hiqte muslimanÃ«t nÃ« namaz. Ai vetÃ«, thonÃ« ata, ndenji ulur dhe e ndoqi namazin.
Buhariu, nÃ« pÃ«rmbledhjen e tij me hadithe, e pÃ«rcjell ngjarjen nÃ« vijim:
MÃ« 28 Safar, Abbas ibn Abdul Muttalibi shkoi tek Aliu dhe i tha:


ÂPÃ«r Zotin, Muhammedi do tÃ« vdesÃ« sÃ« shpejti. KÃ«tÃ« ta them ngase e di shprehjen e fytyrÃ«s sÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« Abdul Muttalibit kur vdesin. Andaj, tÃ« sugjeroj qÃ« tÃ« flasÃ«sh me tÃ« dhe ta pyesÃ«sh nÃ« lidhje me pasardhÃ«sinÃ« e tij.Â Por Aliu iu pÃ«rgjigj: ÂJo nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjendje nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n ndodhet. Nuk dua ta hap kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje.Â



HistorianÃ«t shiitÃ« nuk e pranojnÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rrÃ«fim. Ata thonÃ« se i DÃ«rguari, nÃ« shumÃ« raste, kishte shpallur se Aliu do tÃ« ishte pasardhÃ«si dhe udhÃ«heqÃ«si i muslimanÃ«ve. NÃ«se arabÃ«t nuk do ta pranonin udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e tij pas aq shumÃ« shpalljeve tÃ« hapura, njÃ« shpallje e fundit vÃ«shtirÃ« se do tÃ« bÃ«nte dallim. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, i DÃ«rguari kishte bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r tÃ« shkruar njÃ« testament, kur kÃ«rkoi t`i sillej njÃ« pendÃ«, letÃ«r dhe bojÃ«. Por kjo kÃ«rkesÃ« e tij nuk u pranua. Aliu nuk kishte shumÃ« dÃ«shirÃ« ta shihte sÃ«rish dikÃ« qÃ« do ta shfaqte Âguximin e tij moralÂ duke bÃ«rtitur se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit Âpo fliste pÃ«rÃ§artÂ. TÃ« dÃ«gjuarit e fjalÃ«ve tÃ« tilla vetÃ«m sa do ta pÃ«rshpejtonin vdekjen e mÃ«suesit tÃ« tij. Edhe sikur tÃ« pranojmÃ« se ky rrÃ«fim Ã«shtÃ« i saktÃ«, ai vetÃ«m sa e shpreh devotshmÃ«rinÃ« e Aliut ndaj mÃ«suesit tÃ« tij dhe pÃ«rpjekjen e tij pÃ«r ta mbrojtur nga Ã§do gjÃ« e pakÃ«ndshme.



MuslimanÃ«t shiitÃ« gjithashtu thonÃ« se vetÃ« Abbasi mund ta kishte diskutuar kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin, po tÃ« donte, sepse ky i fundit ishte nipi i tij. I DÃ«rguari ishte njÃ« njeri miqÃ«sor dhe i arritshÃ«m edhe pÃ«r tÃ« huajt. Ã`nevojÃ« kishte Abbasi tÃ« druhej nga gjÃ« e tillÃ«?
NdjekÃ«sit e tij po shihnin se i DÃ«rguari nuk do tÃ« shÃ«rohej nga ethet qÃ« kishte dhe nga kokÃ«dhimbja. Sapo e panÃ« se ai ishte i lidhur tashmÃ« me shtratin e vdekjes, shumÃ« prej tyre filluan tÃ« ndjenin se nuk kishte kurrfarÃ« rreziku edhe sikur tÃ« mos i bindeshin. Andaj, pavarÃ«sisht se sa u bÃ«nte shtypje pÃ«r tÃ« shkuar nÃ« Siri, ata nuk u nisÃ«n dhe ekspedita e Usames nuk u realizua kurrÃ«, sÃ« paku jo nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tij. GjatÃ« pasdites, Muhammedi e thirri Aliun dhe i tha:


PÃ«r mua ka ardhur fundi i rrugÃ«s. Kur tÃ« vdes, ti laje trupin tim, mbÃ«shtille nÃ« njÃ« pÃ«lhurÃ« dhe zbrite nÃ« varr! U kam borxh filan njerÃ«zve, ndÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«t edhe njÃ« Ã§ifuti qÃ« mÃ« ka dhÃ«nÃ« para pÃ«r ta furnizuar ushtrinÃ« e Usames. Paguaji kÃ«to borxhe, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe atÃ« tÃ« Ã§ifutit.
Pas kÃ«saj, i DÃ«rguari e hoqi unazÃ«n e tij, ia dha Aliut dhe i kÃ«rkoi qÃ« ta vinte nÃ« gisht. Aliu e bÃ«ri kÃ«tÃ« dhe mÃ« pas, i DÃ«rguari ia dha atij edhe shpatÃ«n, shtizÃ«n, parzmoren dhe armÃ«t e tjera qÃ« kishte.


E hÃ«nÃ«, 1 Rebi el-Evvel, viti 11 pas Hixhrit
Kjo ishte dita e fundit e Muhammed bin Abdullahut, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit nÃ« tokÃ«. Pati disa Ã§aste kur u ndje mÃ« mirÃ« por kryesisht, ishte e qartÃ« dhimbja e tij e madhe. E shoqja Aisheja, thotÃ«: 
Teksa afronte mesdita, Fatimeja, e bija e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, erdhi pÃ«r ta parÃ«. Ai i dÃ«shiroi mirÃ«seardhje dhe i kÃ«rkoi tÃ« ulej pranÃ« tij. Pastaj i tha asaj diÃ§ka, qÃ« s`e dÃ«gjova unÃ«, pas tÃ« cilÃ«s ajo filloi tÃ« qante. Duke i parÃ« lotÃ«t e tÃ« bijÃ«s, ai i tha prapÃ« diÃ§ka, qÃ« unÃ« sÃ«rish s`e dÃ«gjova por qÃ« e bÃ«ri FatimenÃ« tÃ« buzÃ«qeshÃ«. Ajo i ngjante aq shumÃ« tÃ« atit, nÃ« sjellje, nÃ« pamje dhe nÃ« karakter.
Pak kohÃ« pasi vdiq i DÃ«rguari, Aisheja e pyeti FatimenÃ« se Ã§`i kishte thÃ«nÃ« i ati, qÃ« e kishte bÃ«rÃ« atÃ« tÃ« qante nÃ« fillim dhe pastaj tÃ« buzÃ«qeshte. Ajo ia ktheu: NÃ« fillim, babai im mÃ« tha se do tÃ« vdiste. Kur e dÃ«gjova kÃ«tÃ«, fillova tÃ« qaja. Pastaj mÃ« tha se unÃ« do tÃ« isha e para qÃ«, shumÃ« shpejt, do ta takoja nÃ« qiej. Kur e dÃ«gjova kÃ«tÃ«, u gÃ«zova shumÃ« dhe buzÃ«eqesha.


Washington Irving



Fatimeja, fÃ«mija i vetÃ«m i mbetur i Muhammedit dhe njÃ«herit edhe e shoqja e Aliut, erdhi pÃ«r ta parÃ«. Aisheja gjithnjÃ« thoshte se s`kishte parÃ« askÃ« qÃ« t`i ngjante Profetit pÃ«rnga sjellja e kÃ«ndshme, mÃ« shumÃ« se Fatimeja. I DÃ«rguari gjithnjÃ« sillej me respekt dhe me butÃ«si ndaj saj. Kur ajo vinte tek ai, ai ngrihej, shkonte drejt saj, e kapte pÃ«r dore, ia puthte dorÃ«n dhe pastaj e bÃ«nte tÃ« ulej nÃ« vendin e tij. Takimi i tyre nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast, pÃ«rcillet nga Aisheja, nÃ« njÃ« hadith tÃ« regjistruar nga Ebu`l-Fida:
ÂMirÃ«se erdhe bija ime!Â, i tha i DÃ«rguari dhe e bÃ«ri tÃ« ulej pranÃ« tij. Pastaj i pÃ«rshpÃ«riti diÃ§ka nÃ« vesh, pas tÃ« cilÃ«s ajo filloi tÃ« qante. Duke e kuptuar dhimbjen e saj, ai i pÃ«rshpÃ«riti diÃ§ka tjetÃ«r dhe fytyra e saj shkÃ«lqeu nga gÃ«zimi.
ÂÃ`do tÃ« thotÃ« kjo?Â, e pyeta FatimenÃ«. ÂI DÃ«rguari po tÃ« nderon me njÃ« besim qÃ« nuk e shfaq ndaj asnjÃ«rÃ«s prej grave tÃ« tija.Â Fatimeja u pÃ«rgjigj: ÂNuk mund tÃ« ta them tÃ« fshehtÃ«n e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit.Â Por edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, pas vdekjes sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, ajo mÃ« tregoi se nÃ« fillim ai i kishte treguar pÃ«r vdekjen qÃ« i afrohej dhe duke e parÃ« se kishte filluar tÃ« qante, e kishte ngushÃ«lluar duke i thÃ«nÃ« se ajo do tÃ« vinte menjÃ«herÃ« pas tij dhe do tÃ« ishte njÃ« princeshÃ« nÃ« parajsÃ«. (ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ)


GjatÃ« pasdites, i DÃ«rguari ndjente dhimbje dhe vazhdimisht e lagte fytyrÃ«n me ujÃ«, nga njÃ« shtambÃ« qÃ« i rrinte pranÃ«. Duke e parÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« dhimbje, Fatimeja tha e shqetÃ«suar: 


ÂAh kÃ«to vuajtjet e tim ati!Â Ai sÃ«rish u pÃ«rpoq ta qetÃ«sonte duke i thÃ«nÃ«: ÂPas kÃ«saj dite, babai yt kurrÃ« s`do tÃ« ndjejÃ« dhimbje edhe njÃ«herÃ«.Â Pastaj shtoi: ÂKur tÃ« vdes unÃ«, thuaj: ÂNe jemi tÃ« Zotit dhe tek Ai Ã«shtÃ« kthimi ynÃ«.Â


AtÃ« Ã§ast, frymÃ«marrja e tij filloi tÃ« rrallohej dhe ai pÃ«rshpÃ«riti diÃ§ka. NÃ« veprÃ«n ÂTabkaatÂ, Ibn Saadi pÃ«rcjell se i DÃ«rguari thoshte:


ÂGjithÃ« Ã§`kÃ«rkoj tani Ã«shtÃ« shoqÃ«ria e ZotitÂ. KÃ«to ishin fjalÃ«t e tija tÃ« fundit.
Muhammedi i pÃ«rsÃ«riti tri herÃ« kÃ«to fjalÃ« dhe pastaj heshti pÃ«rgjithmonÃ«. Aisheja thotÃ«: UnÃ« vendosa njÃ« nÃ«nkresÃ« nÃ«n kokÃ«n e tij dhe ia mbulova fytyrÃ«n. Pastaj u ngrita bashkÃ« me gratÃ« e tjera dhe tÃ« gjitha bashkÃ« filluam tÃ« vajtonim, duke i goditur gjoksat tanÃ« dhe fytyrÃ«n.Â


Muhammedi, Profeti i Islamit, vdiq pasditen e hÃ«nÃ«, mÃ« 1 Rebi el-Evvel tÃ« vitit tÃ« njÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« pas Hixhrit, tetÃ« ditÃ« para ditÃ«lindjes sÃ« tij tÃ« 63-tÃ«.
HistorianÃ«t sunnitÃ« thonÃ« se i DÃ«rguari vdiq mÃ« 12 dhe jo mÃ« 1 Rebi el-Evvel. HistorianÃ«t shiitÃ«, nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, thonÃ« se ai nuk vdiq mÃ« 1 Rebi el-Evvel por njÃ« ditÃ« mÃ« parÃ«, domethÃ«nÃ« mÃ« 28 Safar.
Koncensusi i historianÃ«ve modernÃ« perÃ«ndimorÃ« Ã«shtÃ« se i DÃ«rguari vdiq mÃ« 8 Qershor tÃ« vitit 632, qÃ« pÃ«rkon edhe me datÃ«n e lindjes sÃ« tij.


Varrimi i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit
Trupi i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit u la tÃ« martÃ«n. VetÃ«m gjashtÃ« persona ishin tÃ« pranishÃ«m gjatÃ« kÃ«tij rituali. Ata ishin:
Ali ibn Ebu Talibi
Abbas ibn Abdu`l-Muttalibi
Fadhl ibn Abbasi
Kathm ibn Abbasi
Usama bin Zejd bin Haritheja
Aus bin Khuli Ensariu


Usameja, gjenerali i ekspeditÃ«s pÃ«r nÃ« Siri, ishte akoma nÃ« Xhorf, nÃ« pritje tÃ« ushtarÃ«ve tÃ« tij. Disa prej tyre i dÃ«rguan fjalÃ« se i DÃ«rguari po vdiste dhe se duhet tÃ« kthehej nÃ« Medine. Ai u kthye dhe vetÃ«m pas disa Ã§astesh, mÃ«suesi i tij vdiq.
Aliu e lau trupin e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit teksa Usameja hidhte ujÃ«. Kur trupi ishte larÃ« tashmÃ«, Aliu e mbÃ«shtolli atÃ« nÃ« njÃ« pÃ«lhurÃ« dhe e fali namazin e tÃ« vdekurit. Pastaj doli dhe u tha muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« pranishÃ«m nÃ« xhami, qÃ« tÃ« hynin nÃ« dhomÃ« dhe t`i recitonin lutjet e tyre. HashimitÃ«t ishin tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« e bÃ«nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« dhe pas tyre, erdhÃ«n muhaxhirÃ«t dhe ensarÃ«t.



NÃ« Medine kishte dy gÃ«rrmues varresh. NjÃ«ri ishte Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahu dhe tjetri ishte Ebu Talha Zejd bin Sehli. Ata u thirrÃ«n por vetÃ«m ky i fundit u gjet. Ai erdhi dhe e gÃ«rrmoi varrin. Aliu hyri nÃ« varr pÃ«r ta rrafshuar atÃ«. Pastaj e ngriti trupin nga toka dhe e uli ngadalÃ« nÃ« varr, i ndihmuar nga xhaxhai dhe nga kushÃ«rinjtÃ« e tij. MÃ« pas, varri u mbulua me dhÃ©, kurse Aliu derdhi pak ujÃ« mbi tÃ«.
NdÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« Aliu dhe pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« fisit Hashim ishin tÃ« zÃ«nÃ« me varrimin e Profetit tÃ« Islamit, Ebu Bekri, Umari, Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahu dhe disa tÃ« tjerÃ«, ishin tÃ« zÃ«nÃ« nÃ« Sakife, me pretendimet e tyre pÃ«r Kalifatin. MÃ« nÃ« fund, Ebu Bekri ngadhnjeu. Kur tashmÃ« e kishte siguruar bindjen e ensarÃ«ve, ai dhe miqtÃ« e tij u kthyen nÃ« xhaminÃ« e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. MÃ« pas, Ebu Bekri u ngjit nÃ« foltoren e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit dhe e kÃ«rkoi tÃ« njejtÃ«n bindje nga populli. MbrÃ«mjen e tÃ« hÃ«nÃ«s dhe gjithÃ« ditÃ«n e martÃ«, njerÃ«zit vinin nÃ« xhami pÃ«r t`ia shprehur bindjen atij. Kjo ceremoni mbaroi tÃ« martÃ«n nÃ« mbrÃ«mje dhe vetÃ«m atÃ«herÃ«, Kalifi i sapozgjedhur gjeti kohÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« ndarÃ« pÃ«r mÃ«suesin e tij tÃ« vdekur dhe pÃ«r t`u lutur pranÃ« varrit tÃ« tij. 
Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, UdhÃ«heqÃ«si i muslimanÃ«ve dhe BamirÃ«si mÃ« i madh i njerÃ«zimit, nuk pati njÃ« funeral shtetÃ«ror. VeÃ§ njÃ« numÃ«r i vogÃ«l burrash, tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« afÃ«rm tÃ« tij, ishin tÃ« pranishÃ«m nÃ« varrim. ShumÃ« nga ata qÃ« pretendonin se ishin ndjekÃ«s dhe miq tÃ« tij, e kishin lÃ«nÃ« vetÃ«m nÃ« kohÃ«n e vdekjes. Mungesa e tyre ishte ngjarja mÃ« e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme gjatÃ« varrimit tÃ« tij.
NÃ« veprÃ«n ÂTabkaatÂ, Ibn Saadi thotÃ« se Ali ibn Ebu Talibi i pagoi tÃ« gjithÃ« borxhet e Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Islamit. Ai dÃ«rgoi njÃ« lajmÃ«tar qÃ« tÃ« shpallte nÃ« Medine se ai do t`i paguante borxhet e Muhammed dhe tÃ« njejtÃ«n gjÃ« e bÃ«ri edhe nÃ« Mekke, gjatÃ« periudhÃ«s sÃ« haxhxhit. Kushdo qÃ« kishte ndonjÃ« gjÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« marrÃ«, mund tÃ« vinte tek ai dhe ta merte. Ai u pagoi njerÃ«zve pa i pyetur shumÃ« dhe pa u kÃ«rkuar asnjÃ« dÃ«shmi se Muhammedi vÃ«rtet u kishte borxh. KÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, ai e bÃ«ri deri nÃ« ditÃ«t e fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij.


43. Reagimi i familjes dhe i shokÃ«ve tÃ« Muhammedit ndaj vdekjes sÃ« tij


PjesÃ«tarÃ«t e familjes sÃ« Muhammedit i kaploi njÃ« valÃ« e fuqishme pikÃ«llimi. E bija Fatimeja kishte qenÃ« Âdrita e syve tÃ« tijÂpor ata sy tashmÃ« ishin mbyllur pÃ«rgjithmonÃ« dhe kurrÃ« mÃ« s`do t`i pÃ«rshÃ«ndesnin atÃ« dhe fÃ«mijÃ«t e saj. Ajo kurrÃ« mÃ« s`do ta dÃ«gjonte nga buzÃ«t e tija zÃ«rin pÃ«rplot dashuri dhe butÃ«si tÃ« tij, teksa i dÃ«shironte mirÃ«seardhje. BuzÃ«t e tija kishin heshtur pÃ«rgjithmonÃ«. PÃ«r tÃ«, ai ishte njÃ« baba, njÃ« ÂnÃ«nÃ«Â, njÃ« Ã«ngjÃ«ll mbrojtÃ«s dhe vetÃ« mÃ«shira e Zotit mbi tokÃ«. PÃ«r tÃ«, ai ishte boshti i ekzistencÃ«s.



Kurse pÃ«r Muhammedin, e bija Fatimeja dhe familja e saj e vogÃ«l, ishte ÂtempulliÂ i tij i dashurisÃ«, lumturisÃ« dhe dhembshurisÃ«. Sa kohÃ« qÃ« kishte qenÃ« gjallÃ«, ai e kishte trajtuar atÃ« me respektin mÃ« tÃ« thellÃ« dhe ishte sjellÃ« me tÃ« si me ndonjÃ« princeshÃ«. Por pÃ«r Muhammedin, ajo ishte shumÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r se kaq. Nga tÃ« gjithÃ« njerÃ«zit nÃ« botÃ«, ajo ishte personi mÃ« i dashur pÃ«r tÃ«. 
Pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, dÃ«shira e vetme e FatimesÃ« ishte qÃ« tÃ« takohej sÃ«rish me tÃ« atin nÃ« qiej. Kjo dÃ«shirÃ« e saj do tÃ« plotÃ«sohej shumÃ« shpejt, vetÃ«m dhjetÃ« javÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« tij. Vdekja e saj do ta fundoste tÃ« shoqin dhe fÃ«mijÃ«t nÃ« njÃ« dhimbje tÃ« dytÃ«, pas asaj pÃ«r tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit.
Hasani dhe Husejni ishin nipÃ«rit e Muhammedit dhe ishin shumÃ« tÃ« dashur pÃ«r tÃ«. Ata uleshin nÃ« prehÃ«rin e tij, nÃ« shtÃ«pi ose nÃ« xhami, dhe ai shpesh i mbante mbi supe kur ecte rrugÃ«s. PrehÃ«ri i tij ishte ÂdjepiÂ i tyre, qÃ« tashmÃ« ishte humbur pÃ«rgjithmonÃ«. SytÃ« e tyre tÃ« lagur nga lotÃ«t, dÃ«shpÃ«rimthi e kÃ«rkonin gjyshin e tyre tÃ« dashur gjithandej. Mihrabi dhe minberi i tij nÃ« xhami, ishin tÃ« zbrazur tashmÃ« dhe muret dukej sikur qanin pÃ«r tÃ«. Xhamia e tij, tani dukej si njÃ« guacÃ«, margaritari i tÃ« cilÃ«s ishte humbur. Vajtimi i dy fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« vegjÃ«l pÃ«rplasej nÃ« muret e xhamisÃ« sÃ« tij pÃ«r tÃ« jehuar nÃ« Ã§do anÃ«.
QÃ« tÃ« dy fÃ«mijÃ«t e ndjenin atÃ« ndjenjÃ« tÃ« Ã§uditshme, tÃ« pakÃ«ndshme dhe tÃ« panjohur pÃ«r ta deri atÃ«herÃ« dhe ndjeheshin tÃ« kapluar nga njÃ« frikÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«s s`ia dinin emrin. Ata ishin tepÃ«r tÃ« ri pÃ«r t`i emÃ«ruar ndjenjat dhe frikÃ«n qÃ« kishin pÃ«rbrenda, por edhe ata e shihnin se po i rrethonte njÃ« pasiguri e Ã§uditshme. PÃ«r herÃ« tÃ« parÃ« nÃ« jetÃ«t e tyre, ata ishin ndjerÃ« tÃ« pasigurt sepse pÃ«r ta, gjyshi i tyre kishte qenÃ« shenja dhe simboli i sigurisÃ«, qÃ« tashmÃ« ishte zhdukur.



PÃ«r Aliun, vdekja e Muhammedit ishte tragjedia mÃ« e madhe e jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, e cila kishte lÃ«vizur gjithnjÃ« pÃ«rreth kÃ«tij njeriu, qÃ« nga dita kur kishte lindur. Muhammedi kishte qenÃ« gjithnjÃ« qendra e jetÃ«s sÃ« tij dhe boshti rreth tÃ« cilit kishte lÃ«vizur. Tani Muhammedi ishte larguar nga bota e tij dhe Aliu nuk dinte si ta pÃ«rballonte kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«mÃ«. Ai ndjehej si njÃ« anije e humbur nÃ« det dhe jeta e tij dukej sikur e kishte humbur kuptimin.
Aliu ishte gjeniu i Islamit. Kishte njÃ« karakter sublim dhe njÃ« personalitet tÃ« pakrahasueshÃ«m. Por deri atÃ«herÃ«, ai ishte mbÃ«shtetur tek Muhammedi, si njÃ« ÂkatalizatorÂ qÃ« do ta sillte nÃ« shprehje gjenialitetin dhe personalitetin e tij. Aliu i kishte tÃ« gjitha potencialet pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« i pazÃ«vendÃ«sueshmi i Islamit por kishte qenÃ« e nevojshme prekja magjike e Muhammedit pÃ«r t`i bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«to potenciale tÃ« shfaqen nÃ« sipÃ«rfaqe.
Reagimi i FatimesÃ«, Hasanit, Husejnit dhe Aliut ndaj vdekjes tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit ishte tejet normal dhe i parashikueshÃ«m. Ata tÃ« pestÃ« ishin pjesÃ« e njÃ« rrethi familjar, tÃ« bashkuar nÃ« dashurinÃ« dhe nÃ« bindjen ndaj Zotit. Muhammedi ishte boshti i kÃ«tij rrethi. Me vdekjen e tij, ÂrrethiÂ u thye, duke i lÃ«nÃ« tÃ« Ã§orientuar pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« familjes. Mbase nÃ« atÃ« Ã§ast akoma nuk e dinin, por mÃ« pas do tÃ« kuptonin shumÃ« mirÃ« se vdekja e Muhammedit s`ishte veÃ§se njÃ« prelud i befasive dhe i vuajtjeve tÃ« reja qÃ« do tÃ« vinin. QÃ« nga ajo koha, ata do tÃ« ishin nÃ« njÃ« gjendje tÃ« vazhdueshme vuajtjeje. Por edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r dhimbjeve dhe vuajtjeve tÃ« mÃ«dha, besimi i tyre nÃ« mÃ«shirÃ«n e Zotit dhe nÃ« triumfin pÃ«rfundimtar tÃ« drejtÃ«sisÃ« dhe tÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s, qÃ«ndroi gjithnjÃ« i fortÃ« dhe i palÃ«vizshÃ«m si shkÃ«mb. Shpresa e tyre pÃ«r ta fituar kÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« e Zotit u bÃ« gjithÃ« mÃ« e fortÃ« me Ã§do goditje tÃ« valÃ«ve tÃ« vuajtjes.
PÃ«r ta duruar vuajtjen e vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit, pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e familjes sÃ« tij kÃ«rkuan dhe gjetÃ«n ndihmÃ« nÃ« burimin e VetÃ«m qÃ« nuk dÃ«shton kurrÃ«: nÃ« mÃ«shirÃ«n e pakufishme tÃ« Zotit.


Vdekja e Muhammedit dhe ummeti i tij


MuslimanÃ«t ishin tÃ« bindur ndaj Muhammedit nÃ« dy dimensione. NÃ« njÃ«rin, ai ishte i DÃ«rguarii Zotit dhe nÃ« tjetrin, ai ishte Sunduesi i ArabisÃ«. Askush nuk mund tÃ« tregonte mosbindje ndaj tij nÃ« kÃ«to dy dimensione dhe tÃ« mbetej akoma musliman.
NÃ« karakterin e tij si i DÃ«rguar i Zotit, Muhammedi i kishte shpÃ«tuar nga adhurimi i idhujve dhe u kishte mÃ«suar ta adhuronin Zotin e vetÃ«m. Kurse nÃ« karakterin e tij si Sundues i ArabisÃ«, ai i kishte shpÃ«tuar nga kaosi politik dhe nga luftÃ«rat shkatÃ«rrimtare. Ai u kishte sjellur rend dhe paqe dhe i kishte shpÃ«tuar nga anarkia morale, nga varfÃ«ria ekonomike dhe nga ÂshterpÃ«siaÂ e tyre kulturore. Ai i kishte bÃ«rÃ« tÃ« pasur dhe tÃ« civilizuar dhe kishte krijuar prej tyre njÃ« popull perandorak. ThÃ«nÃ« shkurt, ai ishte personi me kontributin mÃ« tÃ« madh pÃ«r ta. MÃ« e pakta qÃ« mund tÃ« bÃ«nin ata ishte t`i shprehnin besnikÃ«ri dhe dashuri. BesnikÃ«ria ndaj Muhammedit dhe dashuria pÃ«r tÃ« do tÃ« ishin standardi sipas tÃ« cilit do tÃ« matej feja e muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« Islam.
Kishte shumÃ« muslimanÃ«, shumica njerÃ«z tÃ« rÃ«ndomtÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t do ta donin Muhammedin dhe askush nuk mund tÃ« mohojÃ« se dashuria e tyre ishte e pastÃ«r dhe e vÃ«rtetÃ«. Pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, ata u kapluan nga pikÃ«llimi dhe pÃ«r ta, xhamia, qyteti dhe e gjithÃ« bota filloi tÃ« dukej e shkretÃ«.
Por reagimi i ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij mÃ« nÃ« zÃ« ndaj vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit, do tÃ« ishte paksa i ndryshÃ«m. Kur ai vdiq, ndjekÃ«sit e tij tÃ« afÃ«rt nuk reaguan thuase fare ndaj vdekjes sÃ« tij. Edhe nÃ«se vdekja e tij i pikÃ«lloi, ata kurrÃ« nuk shprehÃ«n ndonjÃ« shenjÃ« pikÃ«llimi. GjÃ«ja e vetme qÃ« ata nuk e bÃ«nÃ«, ishte shprehja e ngushÃ«llimeve familjes sÃ« tij. Askush nÃ« mesin e tyre nuk erdhi tek ata dhe t`u thoshte  ÂO njerÃ«z tÃ« shtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« Muhammedit, ne e ndajmÃ« me ju kÃ«tÃ« dhimbje tuajÃ«n. Vdekja e tij nuk Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« humbje vetÃ«m pÃ«r ju, por pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« ne.Â


NÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur njerÃ«zit do tÃ« prisnin ngushÃ«llime edhe nga tÃ« huajt, madje edhe nga armiqtÃ«, Ã«shtÃ« e pabesueshme por e vÃ«rtetÃ« se shokÃ«t (sahabet) e Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, nuk do t`i shprehnin njÃ« ngushÃ«llim tÃ« tillÃ« familjes sÃ« tij. Ata e lanÃ« familjen e Muhammedit qÃ« t`ia vajtojÃ« vdekjen. 



44. Muhammedi dhe pasardhÃ«sia e tij


Si burrÃ« shteti, Muhammedi rradhitet ndÃ«r mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dhenjtÃ« e historisÃ« sÃ« njerÃ«zimit. Ai ishte i bekuar me njÃ« zgjuarÃ«si tÃ« jashtÃ«zakonshme, me vizion dhe me gjenialitet politik. GjatÃ« dhjetÃ« viteve tÃ« fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, ai i mori vendimet mÃ« kritike tÃ« historisÃ« sÃ« Islamit. KÃ«to vendime nuk do tÃ« kishin ndikim vetÃ«m tek muslimanÃ«t dhe tek arabÃ«t por tek i gjithÃ« njerÃ«zimi. Ai ishte tejet i vetÃ«dijshÃ«m se vendimet dhe veprimet e tija do tÃ« kishin ndikim tek tÃ« gjitha gjeneratat e muslimanÃ«ve qÃ« do tÃ« vinin pas tij.



PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, kurrÃ« nuk mori njÃ« vendim, sado i parÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m qÃ« tÃ« dukej, pa e planifikuar mirÃ«. Ai kurrÃ« nuk mori vendime thjesht duke e provuar fatin. TÃ« gjitha vendimet e tija ishin tÃ« frymÃ«zuara dhe ishin njÃ« shembull i pÃ«rjetshÃ«m pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane. Ishte pikÃ«risht me kÃ«tÃ« vetÃ«dijÃ« qÃ« ai thoshte ose bÃ«nte gjithÃ§ka.



Muhammedi, pas njÃ« pÃ«rpjekjeje tÃ« gjatÃ« dhe tÃ« pÃ«rgjakshme kundÃ«r politeizmit dhe idhujtarisÃ« arabe, kishte arritur ta themelonte ÂMbretÃ«rinÃ« e QiejveÂ nÃ« tokÃ«, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« jetonte nÃ« paqe dhe nÃ« siguri populli i tij, i admiruar dhe i lakmuar nga pjesa tjetÃ«r e botÃ«s. ÂMbretÃ«ria e QiejveÂ nÃ« tokÃ« ishte kryevepra e Muhammedit.


Ai e dinte se ishte i vdekshÃ«m dhe se do tÃ« vdiste ndonjÃ« ditÃ« por e dinte mirÃ« se puna e tij, e mishÃ«ruar nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ÂmbretÃ«riÂ do tÃ« vazhdonte tÃ« jetojÃ«. Ai e dinte mirÃ« se pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, dikush tjetÃ«r do tÃ« duhej ta vazhdonte detyrÃ«n qÃ« kishte nisur dhe e dinte se njÃ« pasardhÃ«si e planifikuar ishte njÃ« kusht i domosdoshÃ«m pÃ«r stabilitet. Ai e dinte gjithÃ« kÃ«tÃ« dhe dinte edhe shumÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r se kaq. AsnjÃ« musliman nuk do tÃ« guxonte tÃ« pretendojÃ« se Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, nuk e dinte kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« mÃ« mirÃ« se gjithkush tjetÃ«r.


ÃÃ«shtja e pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« Muhammedit kishte qenÃ« prej kohÃ«sh njÃ« objekt spekulimesh nÃ« mesin e muslimanÃ«ve. Pyetja se kush do ta zÃ«vendÃ«sonte tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit ishte vendosur nÃ« kokÃ«n e tyre, veÃ§anÃ«risht pas Ã§lirimit tÃ« Mekkes.


Kjo pyetje pranon vetÃ«m njÃ« pÃ«rgjigje. AtÃ« duhej ta trashÃ«gonte mÃ« i miri i muslimanÃ«ve. PasardhÃ«si i Muhammedit nuk mund tÃ« ishte njÃ« njeri i kategorisÃ« sÃ« dytÃ« por produkti mÃ« i mirÃ« i Islamit. Duhej tÃ« ishte njÃ« njeri, tÃ« cilin Islami do tÃ« mund ta prezantonte me krenari si ÂkryevepraÂ  e tij. NjÃ« ÂkryevepÃ«rÂ e tillÃ« e Islamit ishte Ali ibn Ebu Talibi. Muhammedi e kishte ÂzbuluarÂ atÃ« shumÃ« herÃ«t nÃ« jetÃ«n e tij, e kishte edukuar dhe mÃ« nÃ« fund e kishte emÃ«ruar si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin, duke siguruar kÃ«shtu, njÃ« transferim paqÃ«sor dhe tÃ« rregullt tÃ« pushtetit. Muhammedi ishte skajshmÃ«risht i kujdesshÃ«m qÃ« tÃ« shmangte njÃ« luftÃ« pushteti nÃ« mesin e ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij.


Por pÃ«r fat tÃ« keq, ky plan nuk funksionoi si duhej dhe transferimi i pushtetit tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nuk u bÃ« aspak nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« paqÃ«sore dhe tÃ« rregullt. NÃ« mesin e ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij mÃ« nÃ« zÃ«, pati njÃ« luftÃ« serioze pÃ«r pushtet, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n disa kandidatÃ« arritÃ«n ta mernin nÃ«n kontroll qeverisjen e Medines. Suksesi i tyre ishte lajmÃ«tar i pÃ«rfundimit tÃ« menjÃ«hershÃ«m tÃ« ÂMbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« QiejveÂ nÃ« tokÃ« dhe nÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n kohÃ«, edhe sinjalizues i lindjes sÃ« Shtetit Musliman, i njÃ« shteti tÃ« udhÃ«hequr nga njerÃ«z qÃ« ishin ndjekÃ«s tÃ« Islamit. Shteti Islam, pra, qÃ« ishte vetÃ« ÂMbretÃ«ria e QiejveÂ nÃ« tokÃ«, nuk mbijetoi pÃ«rtej vdekjes sÃ« themeluesit tÃ« saj.
Vdekja e Shtetit Islam qÃ« nÃ« lindjen e tij mund t`i duket njÃ« pretendim interesant njÃ« studiuesi tÃ« historisÃ«. Ai mund tÃ« mendojÃ« se pÃ«rse ky shtet jetoi kaq pak dhe si ishte e mundur qÃ« kÃ«ta kandidatÃ« tÃ« rinj ta shkatÃ«rronin sistemin e krijuar nga vetÃ« i DÃ«rguari pÃ«r njÃ« transferim tÃ« rregullt dhe paqÃ«sor tÃ« pushtetit, duke i imponuar shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane, njÃ« sistem tÃ« krijuar nga vetÃ« ata.


NÃ« vijim, do tÃ« pÃ«rpiqemi t`i japim njÃ« pÃ«rgjigje kÃ«saj pyetjeje.
KandidatÃ«t e rinj pÃ«r pushtet nuk e kishin pranuar planin e pÃ«rpiluar nga i DÃ«rguari pÃ«r transferimin e pushtetit. Ata dhe pÃ«rkrahÃ«sit e tyre ishin shumÃ« tÃ« rezervuar nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« plan dhe vendosÃ«n qÃ« ta mernin sundimin e shtetit tÃ« Medines nÃ« duart e tyre. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim, ata pÃ«rpiluan njÃ« strategji, tÃ« cilÃ«n do ta vinin nÃ« zbatim, qÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit.



Pjesa kryesore e planit tÃ« tyre pÃ«r ta marrÃ« pushtetin nÃ« duar ishte qÃ« tÃ« vinin nÃ« qarkullim, pretendime se nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, Libri i Zotit nuk kishte dhÃ«nÃ« ndonjÃ« mendim nÃ« lidhje me udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane dhe se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit nuk kishte zgjedhur askÃ«nd si pasardhÃ«sin e tij. Ata kuptuan se sikur muslimanÃ«t ta besonin kÃ«tÃ« pretendim, ata do tÃ« pranonin domosdo se detyrÃ«n e gjetjes sÃ« njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si tÃ« ri, i DÃ«rguari ia kishte lÃ«nÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. Dhe nÃ«se kjo gjÃ« i mbetej shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane, kjo do tÃ« thoshte se gjithkush ishte i lirÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« hyrÃ« nÃ« ÂlistÃ«Â dhe pÃ«r ta marrÃ« pushtetin pÃ«r vete.


Dr. Hamid`ud-Din



Kur`ani Fisnik nuk ka pÃ«rmendur asgjÃ« nÃ« lidhje me zgjedhjen e kalifi. ThÃ«niet e besueshme tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit janÃ« gjithashtu tÃ« heshtura nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim. Nga kjo mund tÃ« kuptojmÃ« se Sheriati (Ligji hyjnor) ia lÃ« kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ« vetÃ« Ummetit (shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane), qÃ« ai ta zgjedhÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e tij sipas nevojave tÃ« kohÃ«s dhe sipas kushteve qÃ« mbretÃ«rojnÃ« nÃ« njÃ« periudhÃ« tÃ« caktuar. (ÂHistoria e IslamitÂ nga Dr.Hamid`ud-Din, botuar nga Ferozesons Limited Publishers, Karachi, Pakistan, fq. 188, botimi i katÃ«rt, viti 1971)


Ky plan i tyre pati njÃ« sukses dhe njÃ« jetÃ«gjatÃ«si tÃ« pabesueshme. Ai u pÃ«rdor atÃ«herÃ« dhe akoma po pÃ«rdoret sot. NÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, ai pÃ«rdorej vetÃ«m nÃ« Lindje kurse sot pÃ«rdoret njÃ«soj edhe nÃ« Lindje edhe nÃ« PerÃ«ndim. ShumÃ« pak vetÃ« nÃ« Lindje dhe askush nÃ« botÃ«n perÃ«ndimore nuk e ka sfiduar kÃ«tÃ« ide. Suksesi i kÃ«saj ideje mund tÃ« shihet nga dÃ«shmitÃ« e historianÃ«ve vijues:


Marshall G.S. Hodgson



Kur`ani nuk ka folur nÃ« lidhje me mundÃ«sitÃ« politike pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit. (ÂRrugÃ«timi i IslamitÂ, vÃ«ll.1, 1974)


Dr. Muhammed Hamidullah



Fakti se pati mendime tÃ« ndryshme pas vdekjes tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, dÃ«shmon se ai nuk pati lÃ«nÃ« udhÃ«zime tÃ« qarta dhe precize nÃ« lidhje me pasardhÃ«sin e tij. (ÂHyrje nÃ« IslamÂ, Kuvajt, 1977)


Francesco Gabrieli



Muhammedi vdiq pas njÃ« sÃ«mundjeje tÃ« shkurtÃ«r, mÃ« 8 Qershor tÃ« vitit 632. Ai nuk pÃ«rpiloi ose nuk mundi tÃ« pÃ«rpilojÃ« njÃ« testament politik ose tÃ« shprehÃ« se kush meritonte tÃ« ishte zÃ«vendÃ«si i tij. (ÂArabÃ«t, njÃ« histori e pÃ«rmbledhurÂ, New York, 1963)


G.E. von Grunebaum



Profeti vdiq mÃ« 8 Qershor 632. Ai nuk la udhÃ«zime nÃ« lidhje me pasardhÃ«sin e tij. (ÂIslami klasik-njÃ« histori 600-1258Â)


John B. Christopher



Problemi mÃ« urgjent politik, me tÃ« cilin u pÃ«rball shteti i ri islam ishte udhÃ«heqÃ«sia e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane pas vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit. Ky problem u zgjodh me krijimin e instancÃ«s sÃ« Kalifatit. Ngase Muhammedi nuk dha udhÃ«zime nÃ« lidhje me pasardhÃ«sin e tij, shoqÃ«ria muslimane, menjÃ«herÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, u kthye drejt traditave fisnore tÃ« zgjedhjes sÃ« prijÃ«sit tÃ« fisit. (ÂTradita islameÂ, New York)


Bernard Lewis



NÃ« themelet e tij, instanca madhÃ«shtore e Kalifatit islam ishte njÃ« improvizim. Vdekja e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit pa zgjedhur njÃ« pasardhÃ«s, krijoi njÃ« krizÃ« nÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ« e re muslimane. (ÂTrashÃ«gimia e Islamit-Politika dhe LuftaÂ, 1974)


George Stewart



Duke e parÃ« me kujdes historinÃ«, s`ka si tÃ« mos habitesh me ardhjen nÃ« ekzistencÃ« tÃ« Kalifatit. Muhammedi s`kishte lÃ«nÃ« testament dhe nuk e kishte emÃ«ruar askÃ« pÃ«r t`ia marrÃ« vendin. Ai s`i kishte dhÃ«nÃ« askujt autoritet shpirtÃ«ror dhe nuk ia kishte dorÃ«zuar Ã§elÃ«sat e parajsÃ«s ndonjÃ« apostulli. (Artikulli ÂA Ã«shtÃ« Kalifi njÃ« PapÃ«?Â, tÃ« botuar nÃ« librin ÂLindja e mesme tradicionaleÂ, redaktuar nga Steward Robinson, botuar nga Prentice-Hall, Inc., New Jersey, 1966)


Robert Frost ka thÃ«nÃ«:


ÂNÃ«se njÃ« teori mbrohet mjaft gjatÃ« dhe mjaft me ngulm, ajo shndÃ«rrohet nÃ« doktrinÃ«Â. Kjo thÃ«nie mund tÃ« modifikohet dhe tÃ« shprehet kÃ«shtu: ÂNÃ«se njÃ« gÃ«njeshtÃ«r mbrohet mjaft gjatÃ« dhe mjaft me ngulm, ajo shndÃ«rrohet nÃ« doktrinÃ«.Â
Numri mÃ« i madh i historianÃ«ve tÃ« Islamit kanÃ« pretenduar se i DÃ«rguari nuk e emÃ«roi askÃ« si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin nÃ« pozitÃ«n e PrijÃ«sit tÃ« Shtetit tÃ« Medines, pas vdekjes sÃ« tij. PÃ«r ta dhe pÃ«r shumÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«, ky pretendim tani Ã«shtÃ« kthyer nÃ« njÃ« doktrinÃ«.
Kjo gjÃ« vlen pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ«, pÃ«rveÃ§ pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t shiitÃ«. Ata vazhdojnÃ« tÃ« besojnÃ« se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit shpalli vazhdimisht dhe nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« shumÃ« tÃ« vendosur se Aliu do tÃ« ishte trashÃ«gimtari i tij dhe sunduesi i muslimanÃ«ve.
Muhammedi pÃ«rpiloi njÃ« vijÃ« pÃ«r ummetin e tij dhe i kÃ«shilloi tÃ« mos devijojnÃ« prej saj, pasi tÃ« kishte vdekur ai vetÃ«. MegjithatÃ«, shoqÃ«ria muslimane devijoi dhe pikÃ«risht ky devijim, me ose pa qÃ«llim, solli deri nÃ« ringjalljen e traditave pagane.
Pas vdekjes tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, disa nga ndjekÃ«sit e tij u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« njÃ« kasolle nÃ« Medine, tÃ« quajtur Sakife dhe kÃ«tu e zgjodhÃ«n Ebu Bekrin si prijÃ«s tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. NjÃ« metodÃ« e tillÃ« zgjedhjeje nuk kishte ndonjÃ« shembull nÃ« Islam por kishte shumÃ« shembuj nÃ« traditat e kohÃ«ve para-islamike.
NÃ« veprÃ«n e tyre tÃ« titulluar ÂHistoria e Kalifatit islamÂ, tre autorÃ« bashkÃ«kohorÃ« shkruajnÃ«:


Pas vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit, detyra mÃ« komplekse me tÃ« cilÃ«n u pÃ«rballÃ«n muslimanÃ«t ishte zgjedhja e njÃ« Kalifi. Kur`ani Ã«shtÃ« i pafjalÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje dhe po kÃ«shtu edhe i DÃ«rguari. NÃ« kohÃ«t para-islamike, tradita e arabÃ«ve ishte qÃ« tÃ« zgjidhej kreu i fisit nÃ«pÃ«rmjet votave tÃ« shumicÃ«s. (Duke mos mundur tÃ« gjejnÃ« njÃ« metodÃ« tjetÃ«r), po ky princip u pranua edhe gjatÃ« zgjedhjes sÃ« Ebu Bekrit. (ÂHistoria e Kalifatit IslamÂ (nÃ« gjuhÃ«n Urdu) nga Profesor M.Ikbal, Lahore, Pakistan; Dr. Pir Muhammed Hasan; Profesor M.Ikram Butt)


Sipas historianÃ«ve tÃ« sipÃ«rpÃ«rmendur, detyra mÃ« e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme e muslimanÃ«ve pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, ishte gjetja e njÃ« lideri, ngase ky i fundi i kishte lÃ«nÃ« pa njÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. Duke mos gjetur dot ndonjÃ« shembull nÃ« Islam, ata u detyruan tÃ« vepronin sipas njÃ« tradite pagane dhe nÃ«pÃ«rmjet saj e zgjodhÃ«n Ebu Bekrin si prijÃ«s.
Kjo metodÃ« e zgjedhjes sÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sit ishte e huaj pÃ«r gjenialitetin e Islamit. Andaj, siÃ§ pÃ«rmendÃ«m mÃ« sipÃ«r, ishte njÃ« devijim. Ky devijim Ã«shtÃ« vÃ«rejtur nga disa orientalistÃ«, ndÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«t:


R. A. Nicholson



Fakti se Muhammedi nuk la pas ndonjÃ« djalÃ« tÃ« vetin Ã«shtÃ« mbase mÃ« pak kritik sesa shpÃ«rfillja ose refuzimi i tij pÃ«r tÃ« emÃ«ruar njÃ« pasardhÃ«s. ArabÃ«t s`ishin tÃ« mÃ«suar me transferimin e pushtetit sipas trashÃ«gimisÃ« dhe ideja e njÃ« trashÃ«gimie hyjnore nÃ« familjen e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nuk kishte lindur akoma. Andaj ishte krejtÃ«sisht nÃ« pÃ«rshtatshmÃ«ri me traditat arabe, qÃ« shoqÃ«ria muslimane ta zgjidhte prijÃ«sin e saj, njÃ«soj siÃ§ zgjidhej prijÃ«si i fisit nÃ« kohÃ«rat pagane. (ÂNjÃ« histori letrare e arabÃ«veÂ)


Profesor Nicholson-i thotÃ« se arabÃ«t s`ishin tÃ« mÃ«suar me transferimin e pushtetit sipas trashÃ«gimisÃ« familjare dhe mbase ka tÃ« drejtÃ«. MegjithatÃ«, arabÃ«t ishin tÃ« panjohur me njÃ« sÃ«rÃ« sendesh tÃ« tjera, si besimi nÃ« njÃ« Zot pÃ«r shembull. Ata ishin tÃ« mÃ«suar me idhujt e tyre prej guri e prej druri dhe ishin tÃ« lidhur aq verbÃ«risht me ta, sa shumÃ« prej tyre edhe do tÃ« vdisnin pÃ«r t`i mbrojtur.



Por edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, ideja se arabÃ«t nuk ishin tÃ« mÃ«suar me sundimin mbretÃ«ror sipas trashÃ«gimisÃ« nuk zgjati dhe aq shumÃ«. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, kjo ide zgjati mÃ« pak se tridhjetÃ« vite (632-661). Pas kÃ«tyre tridhjetÃ« viteve, nÃ« tÃ« cilat arabÃ«t s`ishin tÃ« mÃ«suar me sundimin mbretÃ«ror, ata u mÃ«suan shumÃ« shpejt me tÃ« dhe kjo shprehi e tyre zgjati deri nÃ« kohÃ«n tonÃ«.
Duke qenÃ« ÂtÃ« panjohurÂ me principin e trashÃ«gimisÃ« familjare tÃ« pushtetit, arabÃ«t kÃ«rkonin si tÃ« verbÃ«r nÃ« errÃ«sirÃ«, kur papritmas e gjetÃ«n njÃ« shembull nga e kaluara e tyre para-islamike, nga koha kur ishin akoma idhujtarÃ« dhe menjÃ«herÃ« u kapÃ«n fort pas tij. Ata ishin tÃ« lumtur qÃ« mÃ« nÃ« fund kishin gjetur ÂshpÃ«timÂ.


Francesco Gabrieli



Me zgjedhjen e Ebu Bekrit u themelua principi se Kalifati ose Imamati (nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast Imam Ã«shtÃ« sinonim i Kalifit) duhej tÃ« mbetej tek fisi Kurejsh i Mekkes, nga i cili vinte edhe Muhammedi. Por nÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n kohÃ«, karakteri zgjedhor i postit u kufizua, ngjashÃ«m si ai i prijÃ«sit tÃ« fisit nÃ« kohÃ«n pagane, duke i refuzuar pretendimet legjitimiste tÃ« familjes sÃ« Profetit (Ehlul Bejt) tÃ« personifikuara tek Aliu. (ÂArabÃ«t, njÃ« histori e pÃ«rmbledhurÂ, 1963)


Francesco Gabrieli thotÃ« se me zgjedhjen e Ebu Bekrit u themelua principi se Kalifati do tÃ« qÃ«ndronte nÃ« fisin mekkas tÃ« Kurejshit. Por ai nuk tregon se kush Ã«shtÃ« ai qÃ« e themeloi kÃ«tÃ« ÂprincipÂ dhe nÃ« mbÃ«shtetet ai, nÃ« autoritetin e Kur`anit ose nÃ« atÃ« tÃ« thÃ«nieve tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. E vÃ«rteta Ã«shtÃ« se kjo ide nuk ka kurrfarÃ« themeli tÃ« tillÃ«. Ky princip ishte njÃ« improvizim i Ã§astit, nga ata qÃ« dÃ«shironin ta kufizonin Kalifatin ose Imamatin tek vetja e tyre. KÃ«ta e panÃ« dobinÃ« qÃ« fshihej pas kÃ«tij ÂprincipiÂ sepse ai u mundÃ«soi qÃ« ta mernin nÃ« duar shtetin e Muhammedit dhe ta mbanin larg pushtetit, familjen e tij. Sado pragmatik qÃ« ishte ky ÂprincipÂ, mbÃ«shtetja e tij nuk gjendet nÃ« Kur`an por pikÃ«risht nÃ« ÂshoqÃ«rinÃ« paganeÂ, siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« theksuar edhe nga vetÃ« historiani.


Bernard Lewis



Kriza e parÃ« nÃ« Islam filloi pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit nÃ« vitin 632. Muhammedi kurrÃ« s`kishte pretenduar se ishte mÃ« tepÃ«r se njÃ« njeri i vdekshÃ«m, i zgjedhur si i DÃ«rguar i Zotit dhe si bartÃ«s i fjalÃ«s sÃ« Tij, por assesi i pavdekshÃ«m ose i shenjtÃ«. MegjithatÃ«, ai nuk la udhÃ«zime tÃ« qarta nÃ« lidhje me atÃ« se kush duhej ta zÃ«vendÃ«sonte si prijÃ«s tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane dhe sundues i shtetit tÃ« ri Islam. MuslimanÃ«t e kishin nÃ« dispozicion vetÃ«m pÃ«rvojÃ«n e paktÃ« politike tÃ« kohÃ«rave para-islamike tÃ« ArabisÃ«. Pas disa diskutimeve dhe njÃ« momenti tÃ« rrezikshÃ«m tensionesh, ata u pajtuan qÃ« ta zgjidhnin Ebu Bekrin, njÃ«rin nga konvertitÃ«t e parÃ« dhe mÃ« tÃ« nderuar, duke e krijuar, thuase aksidentalisht, postin historik tÃ« Kalifatit. (ÂThe AssasinsÂ, 1968)


SiÃ§ u theksua edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, gÃ«njeshtra se Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, nuk la udhÃ«zime nÃ« lidhje me pasardhÃ«sin e tij si prijÃ«s tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane, Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« Âkusht i besimitÂ pÃ«r shumÃ« historianÃ«, qofshin tÃ« vjetÃ«r ose modernÃ«, muslimanÃ« e jomuslimanÃ«. Mbase kjo gjÃ« mund t`u falet historianÃ«ve sunnitÃ« por Ã«shtÃ« e pabesueshme se si dijetarÃ« tÃ« njÃ« niveli aq tÃ« lartÃ« si Nicholson ose Bernard Lewis, nuk kanÃ« bÃ«rÃ« tjetÃ«r nÃ« veprat e tyre veÃ§se e kanÃ« pÃ«rsÃ«ritur njÃ« histori stereotipe , tÃ« ÂpÃ«rcjellÃ«Â nga historianÃ«t e oborreve mbretÃ«rore tÃ« Damaskut dhe Bagdadit. MegjithatÃ«, Bernard Lewis, njÃ«soj si Nicholsoni dhe Francesco Gabrieli, ka pranuar se ata muslimanÃ« qÃ« e zgjodhÃ«n Ebu Bekrin pÃ«r Kalif, Âe kishin nÃ« dispozicion vetÃ«m pÃ«rvojÃ«n politike tÃ« ArabisÃ« para-islamikeÂ. MÃ« tej, Bernard Lewis thotÃ« se posti historik i Kalifit, lindi Âthuase aksidentalishtÂ. Sipas kÃ«saj, instituti mÃ« i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m islam, ai i Kalifatit, lindi nga njÃ« Âthuase aksidentÂ.


George Stewart



Posti i Kalifatit nuk u krijua si pasojÃ« e ndonjÃ« plani ose vizioni tÃ« qartÃ« por thuase nga njÃ« aksident... Kalifati u formÃ«sua nga kohÃ«t pÃ«rplot trazira prej tÃ« cilave lindi.(ÂLindja e Mesme tradicionaleÂ, 1966)


Duke shkruar pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« para-islamike arabe, Profesor John Esposito thotÃ«:
NjÃ« grup prej disa familjesh pÃ«rbÃ«nin njÃ« klan. NjÃ« tÃ«rÃ«si prej disa klanesh pÃ«rbÃ«nte njÃ« fis. Fiset udhÃ«hiqeshin nga njÃ« prijÃ«s (shejh),i cili zgjidhej me koncenzusin e tÃ« parÃ«ve tÃ« familjeve. ÂIslami-rruga e drejtÃ«Â, 1991, fq.5


NÃ« librin e njejtÃ« (dhe nÃ« po tÃ« njejtin kapitull), Profesor Esposito, mÃ« tej, shkruan: NjÃ« shoqÃ«ri e themeluar nÃ« lidhjet fisnore dhe ligjet fisnore tÃ« krijuara nga njerÃ«z tÃ« thjeshtÃ«, u zÃ«vendÃ«sua me njÃ« shoqÃ«ri fetare (ummeti musliman), tÃ« udhÃ«hequr sipas Ligjit tÃ« Zotit.



Ebu Bekri u zgjodh si prijÃ«s (shejh) me Âkoncenzusin e parisÃ«Â. Pra, s`ishte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se Âligji fisnor i krijuar nga njerÃ«z tÃ« thjeshtÃ«Â ai qÃ« ia dha pushtetin. GjÃ«ja e vetme qÃ« nuk u pÃ«rmend gjatÃ« zgjedhjes sÃ« tij, ishte pikÃ«risht Ligji i Zotit.


TÃ« gjithÃ« historianÃ«t e pÃ«rmendur mÃ« sipÃ«r, janÃ« tÃ« njÃ« mendimi nÃ« lidhje me pikat nÃ« vijim:



1- I DÃ«rguari i Zotit, Muhammedi nuk i la kurrfarÃ« udhÃ«zimi shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane nÃ« lidhje karakterin e qeverisjes sÃ« ardhshme tÃ« Islamit dhe nuk emÃ«roi asnjÃ« person si prijÃ«s tÃ« kÃ«tij sistemi pas vdekjes sÃ« tij. NÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjen e pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« tij, ai nuk kishte njÃ« politike tÃ« qartÃ« dhe:


2- Kur Muhammedi vdiq, muslimanÃ«t duhej tÃ« gjenin njÃ« prijÃ«s tÃ« ri pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ«. Duke mos patur shembuj dhe udhÃ«zime tÃ« tjera, ata u detyruan tÃ« mbÃ«shteteshin nÃ« traditat e ÂkohÃ«s sÃ« injorancÃ«sÂ pÃ«r tÃ« gjetur njÃ« prijÃ«s dhe Ebu Bekri ishte zgjedhja e tyre.


NÃ«se kÃ«ta historianÃ« kanÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« Kur`ani Fisnik, bashkÃ« me interpretuesin dhe pÃ«rcjellÃ«sin i tij, Muhammedin, kanÃ« bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« lÃ«shim tÃ« madh duke mos i udhÃ«zuar muslimanÃ«t nÃ« lidhje me mÃ«nyrÃ«n se si duhej ta zgjidhnin prijÃ«sin e tyre.
Por as Kur`ani dhe as Muhammedi nuk mund tÃ« bÃ«nin dhe nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, nuk bÃ«nÃ« njÃ« lÃ«shim tÃ« tillÃ«. Kur`ani, me fjalÃ« tÃ« qarta dhe tÃ« kuptueshme, ka thÃ«nÃ« se cilÃ«t janÃ« tiparet dalluese tÃ« njÃ« sunduesi tÃ« zgjedhur nga Zoti. NÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, Muhammedi i kishte treguar shumÃ« qartÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane se kush i posedonte kÃ«to cilÃ«si.


Por edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, Ebu Bekri u zgjodh Kalif i muslimanÃ«ve. Ligji i Zotit nuk u pÃ«rmend gjatÃ« zgjedhjes sÃ« tij dhe shi pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, kjo zgjedhje lÃ« hapÃ«sirÃ« pÃ«r disa pyetje esencial, si pÃ«r shembull:
1- DÃ«shirat e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit nuk duken asgjÃ«kundi nÃ« zgjedhjen e Ebu Bekrit. Ngase ai u zgjodh nga disa ndjekÃ«s tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, ai ishte pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesi i tyre ose i muslimanÃ«ve. Por vetÃ«m i DÃ«rguari kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« ta zgjidhte pasardhÃ«sin e tij dhe ai nuk e zgjodhi Ebu Bekrin. Duke e marrÃ« parasysh kÃ«tÃ«, a mund Ebu Bekri akoma tÃ« quhet pasardhÃ«s (Kalif) i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit?


2- Detyra mÃ« e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme nÃ« secilin organizim shoqÃ«ror kryhet nga qeveria dhe nga kreu i qeverisÃ«. Kur`ani thekson se Ã«shtÃ« gjithÃ«pÃ«rfshirÃ«s dhe se nuk ka lÃ«nÃ« mÃ«njanÃ« asgjÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme. Por ÂpartizanÃ«tÂ e Ebu Bekrit thonÃ« se Kur`ani nuk u ka treguar muslimanÃ«ve se si duhet ta zgjedhin prijÃ«sin e tyre. NÃ«se ata kanÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« a do tÃ« mund tÃ« pretendonim para jomuslimanÃ«ve se Kur`ani Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« ligj i pÃ«rsosur dhe i kompletuar, i cili nuk ka lÃ«nÃ« mÃ«njanÃ« asnjÃ« detaj tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m tÃ« jetÃ«s njerÃ«zore?


3- NÃ«se vÃ«rtet Muhammedi nuk i udhÃ«zoi muslimanÃ«t, si nÃ« teori ashtu edhe nÃ« praktikÃ«n e qeverisjes, a mund akoma tÃ« pretendojmÃ« para jomuslimanÃ«ve se ai Ã«shtÃ« shembulli i pÃ«rsosur pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin, nÃ« Ã§do aspekt?


4- A thua vallÃ« mÃ«simet e Muhammedit tÃ« ishin aq tÃ« papÃ«rsosura dhe joefektive, qÃ« menjÃ«herÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, muslimanÃ«t tÃ« ishin tÃ« detyruar t`u riktheheshin traditave pagane? 

E vÃ«rteta Ã«shtÃ« se Kur`ani Fisnik Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« ligj i pÃ«rsosur dhe gjithÃ«pÃ«rfshirÃ«s jetÃ«sor. Por vetÃ«m ata qÃ« e kÃ«rkojnÃ« udhÃ«zimin, do ta gjejnÃ« atÃ« nÃ« Kur`an. Por siÃ§ dÃ«shmon historia, askush nuk kÃ«rkoi udhÃ«zim prej Kur`anit, nÃ« rastin e zgjedhjes sÃ« Ebu Bekrit. ÂPrincipiÂ mbi tÃ« cilin u mbÃ«shtet zgjedhja e tij, u shkÃ«put nga pÃ«rvoja politike e ArabisÃ« pagane. Si e tillÃ«, udhÃ«heqÃ«sia e tij mbÃ«shtetej nÃ« traditat para-islame fisnore tÃ« arabÃ«ve.
NjÃ«soj siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« Kur`ani, njÃ« ligj i pÃ«rsosur jetÃ«sor, edhe Muhammedi, SjellÃ«si dhe Interpretuesi i tij, Ã«shtÃ« modeli i pÃ«rsosur pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin. Ai e dinte se njÃ« ditÃ« do tÃ« vdiste si tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« vdekshmit e tjerÃ«. Ai kishte njÃ« ndjesi tÃ« mjaftueshme pÃ«r histori dhe e dinte se Ã§`kishte ngjarÃ« kur kishin vdekur prijÃ«sit e tjerÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dhenj. E vetmja gjÃ« qÃ« ai nuk do tÃ« lejonte, ishte qÃ« populli i tij tÃ« kthehej sÃ«rish nÃ« ÂkohÃ«n e injorancÃ«sÂ. E vetmja gjÃ« qÃ« nuk mund dhe nuk i shpÃ«toi vÃ«mendjes sÃ« tij, ishte principi i trashÃ«gimisÃ« nÃ« ÂMbretÃ«rinÃ« e QiejveÂ mbi tokÃ«.


Ebu Bekri u zgjodh nÃ« Sakife si prijÃ«s i muslimanÃ«ve, me ndihmÃ«n e Umar ibn el-Hattabit. Andaj, qeverisja e tij, njÃ«soj si ajo e tÃ« dy pasardhÃ«sve tÃ« tij, Umarit dhe Osmanit, ishin ÂprodukteÂ tÃ« Sakifes. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« vepÃ«r, qeverisjet e tyre do t`i idenfitikojmÃ« si ÂqeveritÃ« e SakifesÂ, pÃ«r t`i dalluar nga qeverisja e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, e cila nuk ishte e tillÃ«. Qeverisja e Aliut ishte rikthimi i ÂMbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« QiejveÂ nÃ« tokÃ«.


45. Teoria sunnite e qeverisjes


Ata muslimanÃ« qÃ« thonÃ« se e ndjekin TraditÃ«n (Sunnah- thÃ«niet dhe veprimet) e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit dhe tÃ« shokÃ«ve tÃ« tij (Sahabeve), quhen Ehl-i Sunnet ve`l-Xhema`at ose shkurt sunnitÃ«. Ata gjithashtu vetÃ«quhen ÂmuslimanÃ«t besimdrejtÃ«Â dhe e pÃ«rbÃ«jnÃ« shumicÃ«n dÃ«rmuese tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« botÃ«.
MuslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ« besojnÃ« se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit nuk zgjodhi askÃ«nd si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin dhe (me shumÃ« gjasa) pandehte, se pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, muslimanÃ«t do ta zgjidhnin vetÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e tyre. Ata mÃ« tej thonÃ« se i DÃ«rguari nuk u tregoi fare ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij, se si duhej ta zgjidhnin udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e tyre ose Ã§farÃ« tiparesh duhej tÃ« kÃ«rkonin tek ai. Andaj, duke mos patur ndonjÃ« shembull dhe udhÃ«zim nga i DÃ«rguari, shokÃ«t e tij nuk kishin rrugÃ« tjetÃ«r veÃ§se tÃ« improvizonin diÃ§ka.
Por improvizimi nuk Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« politikÃ« veprimi dhe pashmangshmÃ«risht, dÃ«shmoi se ishte njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« e paorganizuar e zgjedhjes sÃ« njÃ« prijÃ«si pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane. NÃ« rastin e parÃ«, muslimanÃ«t zgjodhÃ«n njÃ« prijÃ«s, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet asaj qÃ« supozohet se ishte njÃ« zgjedhje. NÃ« rastin e dytÃ«, Kalifi i parÃ« (i cili ishte zgjedhur) e emÃ«roi vetÃ« pasardhÃ«sin e tij. MÃ« pas, nÃ« rastin e tretÃ«, Kalifi i dytÃ« (i cili ishte emÃ«ruar drejpÃ«rdrejt), zgjodhi njÃ« kÃ«shill prej gjashtÃ« vetÃ«sh dhe ua la atyre detyrÃ«n qÃ« tÃ« zgjidhnin nga mesi i tyre, njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t.



Kalifi i tretÃ«, i zgjedhur nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, u vra nÃ« mes tÃ« njÃ« anarkie dhe kaosi, nÃ« tÃ« cilin shoqÃ«ria muslimane mbeti pa njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s. AtÃ« Ã§ast, shokÃ«t e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit u kthyen drejt familjes sÃ« tij dhe i kÃ«rkuan njÃ«rit prej tyre qÃ« ta merte nÃ« dorÃ« qeverisjen e muslimanÃ«ve, duke e shpÃ«tuar shoqÃ«rinÃ« nga shpÃ«rbÃ«rja dhe shkatÃ«rrimi.
Kalifi i katÃ«rt ishte akoma nÃ« pushtet kur njÃ« kandidat i ri u shfaq nÃ« Siri. Ai e la mÃ«njanÃ« ÂmuhabetinÂ e zgjedhjeve, e sfidoi udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e kohÃ«s me forcÃ« ushtarake dhe nÃ« fund, arriti ta merte nÃ« duar qeverisjen. Pas veprimeve tÃ« tija, numri i ÂprincipeveÂ pÃ«r gjetjen e njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t, u rrit nÃ« katÃ«r, si vijon:
1. Zgjedhje: Ebu Bekri u zgjodh Kalif (pasardhÃ«s i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit) me votÃ«n e shumicÃ«s nÃ« Sakife. Edhe Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, Kalifi i katÃ«rt, u zgjodh me votÃ«n e shumicÃ«s sÃ« muhaxhirÃ«ve dhe ensarÃ«ve tÃ« pranishÃ«m nÃ« Medine, pas vdekjes sÃ« Kalifit tÃ« tretÃ«.


2. EmÃ«rim: Umari u emÃ«rua nga Ebu Bekri si pasardhÃ«s i kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit.


3. Zgjedhje me votat e disa plutokratÃ«ve: Osmani u zgjodh si Kalif, nga njÃ« kÃ«shill prej gjashtÃ« vetÃ«sh, tÃ« formuar nga Umari.


4. Marrja e udhÃ«heqÃ«sisÃ« nÃ«pÃ«rmjet dhunÃ«s: Muavije bin Ebu Sufjani e mori nÃ« duar qeverisjen e muslimanÃ«ve nÃ«pÃ«rmjet forcÃ«s ushtarake.


MuslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ« i pranojnÃ« si tÃ« ligjshÃ«m dhe tÃ« vlefshÃ«m tÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«to ÂprincipeÂ. PikÃ«risht nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, u krijuan katÃ«r mÃ«nyra ÂkushtetueseÂ pÃ«r zgjedhjen e njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane.



KÃ«tu duhet theksuar se ndonse muslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ«, secilÃ«s prej kÃ«tyre mÃ«nyrave, ia dhanÃ« statusin e njÃ« ÂprincipiÂ, asnjÃ«ra prej tyre nuk buron nga Libri i Zotit (Kur`ani) ose nga ÂLibriÂ i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit (Hadithet). TÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«to ÂprincipeÂ burojnÃ« nga ngjarjet qÃ« ndodhÃ«n pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit tÃ« Islamit.
NÃ« historinÃ« e Ã§do populli, krijimi i njÃ« kushtetute Ã«shtÃ« hapi i parÃ« drejt krijimit tÃ« shtetit. Kushtetuta Ã«shtÃ« ligji i vendit dhe Ã«shtÃ« korniza themelore e autoritetit ligjor. Ajo i cakton dhe i definon pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sitÃ«, detyrat dhe autoritetin e qeverisÃ« dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« vendimet qÃ« kanÃ« tÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« me interesat e kombit, meren pastaj nÃ« pÃ«rshtatshmÃ«ri me principet e kushtetutÃ«s. GjithÃ§ka qÃ« pÃ«rshtatet me kushtetutÃ«n Ã«shtÃ« legale dhe e vlefshme dhe gjithÃ§ka qÃ« bie ndesh, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« veprim jokushtetues.


H. A. R. Gibb



Ligji i paraprin shtetit, qoftÃ« logjikisht qoftÃ« nÃ« aspektin kohor. Shteti ekziston me qÃ«llimin e vetÃ«m tÃ« mirÃ«mbajtjes dhe ushtrimit tÃ« ligjit. (ÂLigji nÃ« Lindjen e MesmeÂ)


Por teoria sunnite e qeverisjes vuan nga njÃ« anomali nÃ« pÃ«rbÃ«rjen e saj. 
ÃshtÃ« njÃ« ligj se politikat dhe veprimet e prijÃ«sve politikÃ« duhet ta ndjekin kushtetutÃ«n. Por kjo gjÃ« nuk ndodh nÃ« rastin e teorisÃ« sunnite tÃ« qeverisjes. NÃ« vend tÃ« kÃ«saj, Ã«shtÃ« kushtetuta qÃ« i ndjek ngjarjet qÃ« vijnÃ« pas vendimeve dhe veprimeve tÃ« prijÃ«sve politikÃ«. Me fjalÃ« tÃ« tjera, nuk Ã«shtÃ« kushtetuta ajo qÃ« e kontrollon qeverinÃ« por Ã«shtÃ« qeveria, gjegjÃ«sisht janÃ« prijÃ«sit politikÃ«, ata qÃ« e ÂkontrollojnÃ«Â kushtetutÃ«n.



NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, nuk ka njÃ« gjÃ« qÃ« do tÃ« mund tÃ« quhej Âteoria sunnite e qeverisjesÂ. Kurdo qÃ« tÃ« ndodhte njÃ« gjÃ«, juristÃ«t sunnitÃ« krijuan njÃ« ÂteoriÂ ose njÃ« ÂprincipÂ tÃ« ri pÃ«r ta racionalizuar gjendjen e re. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, ata e pajisÃ«n teorinÃ« e tyre tÃ« qeverisjes me njÃ« karakter tÃ« ndryshueshÃ«m dhe me njÃ« fleksibilitet qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« vÃ«rtet i jashtÃ«zakonshÃ«m.



Teoria sunnite e qeverisjes Ã«shtÃ« studiuar dhe analizuar nga shumÃ« studiues tÃ« zhvillimit politik islam, qofshin tÃ« vjetÃ«r ose modernÃ«, muslimanÃ« a jomuslimanÃ«. Autori i Sherh-Mavakif, njÃ« autor klasik arab, beson se parakushti i vetÃ«m qÃ« njÃ« kandidat tÃ« bÃ«het udhÃ«heqÃ«s, Ã«shtÃ« aftÃ«sia e tij pÃ«r ta marrÃ« nÃ« dorÃ« pushtetin dhe pÃ«r ta mbajtur atÃ«. Ai thotÃ«:
Kur njÃ« Imam (prijÃ«s) tÃ« vdesÃ« dhe njÃ« njeri qÃ« i ka kualifikimet e nevojshme pÃ«r postin e tij, tÃ« kÃ«rkojÃ« ta marrÃ« atÃ« (pa e patur bindjen dhe miratimin e njerÃ«zve dhe pa qenÃ« i emÃ«ruar nga paraardhÃ«si), pretendimi i tij pranohet, derisa ai Ã«shtÃ« i fuqishÃ«m t`i nÃ«nshtrojÃ« njerÃ«zit. E njejta vlen edhe kur Kalifi Ã«shtÃ« injorant dhe imoral. Dhe nÃ«se ndodh qÃ« njÃ« Kalif tÃ« mundet nga njÃ« tjetÃ«r konkurrent mÃ« i fuqishÃ«m, humbÃ«si do tÃ« hiqet dhe fitimtari do tÃ« njihet si Imam ose si Kalif.
NjÃ« tjetÃ«r analist i periudhÃ«s klasike, Taftazaniu, Ã«shtÃ« i mendimit se njÃ« prijÃ«s mund tÃ« jetÃ« edhe tiran dhe i pamoralshÃ«m. Edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, ai duhet tÃ« pranohet si sunduesi legjitim i muslimanÃ«ve. NÃ« veprÃ«n e tij, Sherh-Aka`id-Nesafi, ai shkruan:
NjÃ« Imam (prijÃ«s) nuk mund tÃ« hiqet nga detyra me arsyetimin se Ã«shtÃ« shtypÃ«s dhe se s`Ã«shtÃ« i virtytshÃ«m.


Stewart Robinsoni, nÃ« veprÃ«n ÂLindja e Mesme tradicionaleÂ, pÃ«rcjell nga Imam Gazaliu, i cili thotÃ«: NjerÃ«zit duhet t`i binden njÃ« sulltani, qoftÃ« ai edhe i lig dhe barbar.


Disa analistÃ« bashkÃ«kohorÃ« tÃ« mendimit politik islam, kanÃ« vÃ«rejtur ca papÃ«rputhshmÃ«ri nÃ« teorinÃ« sunnite tÃ« qeverisjes. MÃ« poshtÃ«, do t`i pÃ«rcjellim fjalÃ«t e disave prej tyre.


H. A. R. Gibb



Teoria politike sunnite ishte nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, njÃ« racionalizim i historisÃ« sÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. Pa shembuj, pa teori dhe pa imponimin e interpretimit tÃ« burimeve islame, kjo teori Ã«shtÃ« thjesht arsyetimi Âpost eventumÂ i shembujve qÃ« mÃ« pas, miratoheshin me ÂixhmaÂ (koncenzus). (ÂStudime mbi civilizimin islamÂ, 1962)


Bernard Lewis



KatÃ«r kalifÃ«t e parÃ«, tÃ« miratuar nga tradita muslimane si prijÃ«s tÃ« drejtÃ«, vÃ«rtet dolÃ«n nga mesi i muslimanÃ«ve pa u mbÃ«shtetur nÃ« trashÃ«giminÃ« familjare, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet disa metodave, qÃ« nÃ« kuptimin ligjor tÃ« sunnizmit, mund tÃ« pÃ«rshkruhen si zgjedhje. Por tre nga kÃ«to katÃ«r Kalifate pÃ«rfunduan me vrasje dhe dy tÃ« fundit nÃ« mes tÃ« njÃ« lufte civile. Pas kÃ«saj, Kalifati u bÃ« i trashÃ«gueshÃ«m nÃ« dy dinasti tÃ« njÃ«pasnjÃ«shme, atÃ« tÃ« UmajjadÃ«ve dhe tÃ« AbbasidÃ«ve, sistemi i tÃ« cilÃ«ve mÃ« shumÃ« u ngjante perandorive autokrate tÃ« lashtÃ«sisÃ« sesa shoqÃ«risÃ« patriarkale tÃ« Medines. Detyrimi i popullit pÃ«r bindje ndaj Kalifit mbeti i pandryshuar dhe madje u theksua edhe mÃ«. Por nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, obligimi qÃ« Kalifi t`i pÃ«rmbushte kushtet pÃ«r ta marrÃ« kÃ«tÃ« post u shlyen thuase krejtÃ«sisht.
Kjo papÃ«rshtatshmÃ«ri ndÃ«rmjet teorisÃ« dhe praktikÃ«s, ndÃ«rmjet principeve tÃ« shenjta tÃ« ligjit dhe fakteve tÃ« hidhura tÃ« qeverisÃ«, i ka detyruar disa dijetarÃ« qÃ« ta shpallin krejtÃ«sisht tÃ« pavlefshÃ«m sistemin shoqÃ«ror dhe politik tÃ« krijuar nga juristÃ«t klasikÃ« muslimanÃ«, si njÃ« sistem artificial dhe abstrakt, aq pak tÃ« lidhur me realitetin, sa liritÃ« civile tÃ« parapara nga diktaturat moderne. Ky krahasim Ã«shtÃ« i tepÃ«ruar dhe i padrejtÃ«. 
JuristÃ«t e mÃ«dhenj tÃ« mesjetÃ«s islame nuk ishin mendjelehtÃ« ose tÃ« korruptuar dhe as tÃ« panjohur me realitetin ose tÃ« paguar pÃ«r ta mbuluar atÃ«. PÃ«rkundrazi, ata vepronin me njÃ« pÃ«rgjegjÃ«si fetare, qÃ« buronte pikÃ«risht nga vetÃ«dija e tyre nÃ« lidhje me distancÃ«n ndÃ«rmjet idealeve tÃ« Islamit dhe praktikÃ«s sÃ« shteteve muslimane. Problemet e juristÃ«ve muslimanÃ« nÃ« lidhje me qeverisjen islame ishin shumÃ« mÃ« tÃ« thella sesa sjellja e njÃ« sunduesi ose njÃ« tjetri. Ky problem kishte tÃ« bÃ«nte me kahjen qÃ« kishte marrÃ« e tÃ«rÃ« shoqÃ«ria muslimane, qÃ« nga koha e Profetit dhe qÃ« e kishte Ã§uar atÃ« shumÃ« larg nga idealet etike dhe politike tÃ« Islamit profetik. 
MegjithatÃ«, ta vije nÃ« pyetje vlefshmÃ«rinÃ« e sistemit tÃ« qeverisjes islame, do tÃ« thoshte ta vije nÃ« pyetje ÂbesimdrejtÃ«sinÃ«Â (ortodoksinÃ«) e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane, njÃ« gjÃ« kjo, e papranuar pÃ«r dijetarÃ«t sunnitÃ«, pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«t vetÃ« definicioni i besimdrejtÃ«sisÃ« (ortodoksisÃ«) ishte i lidhur me praktikÃ«n e shoqÃ«risÃ«. Andaj juristÃ«t ishin tÃ« obliguar qÃ«, deri diku, ta arsyetonin rendin ekzistues, sa pÃ«r tÃ« mundur ta mbronin besimin sunnit dhe sistemin, kundÃ«r akuzave se kishin devijuar dhe se i kishin Ã§uar muslimanÃ«t drejt mÃ«katit. (ÂTrashÃ«gimia e IslamitÂ, kapitulli mbi PolitikÃ«n dhe LuftÃ«n, viti 1974)


G. E. Von Grunebaum



NÃ« prezantimin e rolit tÃ« Kalifit, Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« se e qartÃ« pÃ«rpjekja e autorÃ«ve pÃ«r ta harmonizuar kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ« ideale me faktet e hidhura tÃ« periudhÃ«s sÃ« tij. Ligji i ka vendosur principet e tija tÃ« pandryshueshme, pa e patur parasysh paaftÃ«sinÃ« nÃ« rritje tÃ« postit tÃ« PrijÃ«sit tÃ« BesimtarÃ«ve pÃ«r t`i kryer edhe detyrat mÃ« modeste. KÃ«shtu, teoria detyrohet tÃ« bÃ«jÃ« kompromis dhe ta ÂzgjerojÃ«Â principin e zgjedhjes, nÃ« njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« qÃ« do ta pÃ«rfshinte edhe zgjedhjen nga njÃ« votues i vetÃ«m, gjegjÃ«sisht emÃ«rimin e Kalifit nga paraardhÃ«si i tij ose nga ana e prijÃ«sit ushtarak qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« pushtet nÃ« atÃ« periudhÃ«. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rreth, pranohet edhe mundÃ«sia e njÃ« numri mÃ« tÃ« madh udhÃ«heqÃ«sish. NjÃ«soj si nÃ« periudhat dhe nÃ« civilizimet e tjera, teoria e qeverisjes bÃ«het njÃ« armÃ« nÃ« luftÃ«n pÃ«r pushtet. (ÂIslamiÂ, LondÃ«r, 1969)


John Alden Williams



NjÃ« shembull i asaj se si legalistÃ«t muslimanÃ« tÃ« periudhave tÃ« vona tÃ« mesjetÃ«s e shihnin problemin e sundimit dhe tÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sisÃ« islame, mund tÃ« shihet nga njÃ« bashkÃ«kohÃ«s i Ibn Tejmijes (me tÃ« cilin natyrisht, hanbelitÃ«t nuk pajtoheshin). Ibn Xhama`a (vdekur nÃ« 1333) ishte njÃ«ri nga zyrtarÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« tÃ« sistemit fetar tÃ« periudhÃ«s sÃ« MemlukÃ«ve dhe dy herÃ« GjykatÃ«s kryesor i Kairos.


Ndonse ishte njÃ« shaf`i, njÃ«soj si el-Meverdiu, mendimi i Ibn Xhama`asÃ« pÃ«rshtatet me atÃ« tÃ« Ahmed bin Hanbelit, nÃ« doktrinÃ«n se PrijÃ«si qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« fuqi duhet tÃ« pranohet, pa dallim se si ka ardhur nÃ« pushtet. NÃ« njÃ« konflikt ndÃ«rmjet unitetit dhe drejtÃ«sisÃ«, uniteti i shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane e ka prioritetin. Sipas kÃ«tij principi, kushdo qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« i fuqishÃ«m nÃ« njÃ« krahinÃ« tÃ« caktuar, duhet tÃ« pranohet si sundues i saj nga PrijÃ«si, pÃ«rderisa ky i fundit s`Ã«shtÃ« i aftÃ« ta largojÃ« nga pozita. ThÃ«nÃ« shkurt, prijÃ«sit duhet tÃ« trajtoheshin sikur tÃ« ishin tÃ« pÃ«rsosur, pa dallim nÃ« ishin vÃ«rtetÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« ose jo. Kjo ngase nevoja e mbrojtjes sÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« nga gabimi e kÃ«rkon njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. ÃshtÃ« njÃ« mendim tejet logjik por Ibn Tejmije mendonte se ishte njÃ« mendim jo aq i moralshÃ«m. (pÃ«rcjellÃ« nga vepra ÂEl-Ahkam fi Tedbir ehl el-IslamÂ tÃ« Ibn Xhama`a)


Imamati Ã«shtÃ« dy llojesh: me zgjedhje dhe me uzurpim. Imamati i zgjedhur konfirmohet me dy metoda kurse ai i uzurpuar me njÃ« metodÃ« tÃ« tretÃ«. Metoda e parÃ« nÃ« Imamatin e zgjedhur Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« betim bindjeje nga ata ÂqÃ« kanÃ« fuqi pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur e pÃ«r tÃ« hequr nga pozitaÂ. Kurse metoda e dytÃ« Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« Imami tÃ« zgjidhet nga paraardhÃ«si i tij.


Metoda e tretÃ«, me tÃ« cilÃ«n pretendimi i njÃ« uzurpatori bÃ«het i vlefshÃ«m, realizohet me nÃ«nshtrimin e sunduesit paraprak. NÃ« rastin kur nuk ka njÃ« Imam tÃ« caktuar dhe njÃ« njeri i pakualifikuar pretendon ta marrÃ« atÃ« pozitÃ«, i nÃ«nshtron njerÃ«zit me fuqinÃ« e ushtrisÃ« sÃ« tij, pa zgjedhje dhe pa emÃ«rim, udhÃ«heqÃ«sia e tij pranohet si valide dhe njerÃ«zit janÃ« tÃ« obliguar pÃ«r t`iu bindur, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« ruhet uniteti i muslimanÃ«ve dhe qÃ« tÃ« flasin tÃ« gjithÃ« me njÃ« zÃ«. KÃ«tu nuk ka fare rÃ«ndÃ«si nÃ« bÃ«het fjalÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« injorant ose njÃ« njeri tÃ« padrejtÃ«. NÃ«se njÃ« tjetÃ«r pretendent vjen dhe e nÃ«nshtron tÃ« parin me anÃ« tÃ« ushtrisÃ« sÃ« tij, atÃ«herÃ« ky i dyti bÃ«het Imam, pÃ«r hir tÃ« mirÃ«qenies dhe unitetit tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve, siÃ§ thamÃ« mÃ« sipÃ«r. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, nÃ« betejÃ«n e HarrasÃ« (pÃ«rkthyesi: nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n ushtria umajjade e sulmoi dhe e plaÃ§kiti Medinen) djali i Umarit tha: ÂNe jemi me ata qÃ« fitojnÃ«.Â


NÃ« praktikÃ«, shoqÃ«ria muslimane ia dorÃ«zonte punÃ«t e saj njÃ« Kalifi dhe pastaj i kÃ«rkonte atij qÃ« tÃ« ishte njÃ« sundues absolut. PÃ«rveÃ§ pyetjes nÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kjo gjÃ« njÃ« kundÃ«rthÃ«nie ose jo, nuk kishte njÃ« sistem pÃ«r ta zgjedhur Kalifin ose pÃ«r tÃ« siguruar njÃ« transferim paqÃ«sor tÃ« pushtetit. ShumÃ« shpesh, madje zakonisht, sunduesit vinin nÃ« pushtet nÃ«pÃ«rmjet dhunÃ«s. Dhe nÃ« Ã§astin qÃ« uleshin nÃ« fron, nuk kishte njÃ« mekanizÃ«m pÃ«r t`i hequr nga pozita e tyre pÃ«rveÃ§ nÃ«pÃ«rmjet dhunÃ«s, qÃ« ndalohej me ligj. ÃshtÃ« njÃ« fakt melankolik se nÃ« shumÃ« shtete, pÃ«rveÃ§ tek OtomanÃ«t dhe MugalÃ«t qÃ« arritÃ«n tÃ« krijonin njÃ« sistem efektiv tÃ« trashÃ«gimisÃ« familjare, asgjÃ« nuk i ndihmonte mÃ« shumÃ« njÃ« pretendenti pÃ«r pushtet mÃ« tepÃ«r se instinkti i tij kriminal. ÂMotive nga civilizimi islamÂ, 1971, Shtypi i Universiteti tÃ« KalifornisÃ«, Berkeley


TeoricientÃ«t dhe juristÃ«t sunnitÃ« ishin tÃ« aftÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« kompromise dhe pÃ«rshtatje tÃ« pafundme. Ata ishin shpesh tÃ« prirÃ« pÃ«r t`i pranuar si sundues legjitimÃ«, jo vetÃ«m tiranÃ«t dhe uzurpatorÃ«t muslimanÃ« por edhe jomuslimanÃ«t.


Bernard Lewis



ÃshtÃ« shkruar shumÃ« pÃ«r ndikimin e KryqÃ«zatave nÃ« EvropÃ« por shumÃ« pak gjÃ«ra janÃ« shkruar pÃ«r ndikimin e kÃ«tyre luftÃ«rave nÃ« tokat e Islamit. PÃ«r herÃ« tÃ« parÃ«, qÃ« nga fillimi i Islamit, muslimanÃ«t ishin detyruar qÃ« pas dÃ«shtimeve ushtarake, t`u lÃ«shonin territore tÃ« mÃ«dha, sunduesve tÃ« krishterÃ« dhe tÃ« linin njÃ« numÃ«r tÃ« konsiderueshÃ«m popullsie muslimane nÃ«n kÃ«ta sundues. TÃ« dy kÃ«to gjÃ«ra u pranuan nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« qetÃ« nga muslimanÃ«t. QoftÃ« nÃ« Lindje ose nÃ« PerÃ«ndim, sunduesit muslimanÃ« me shumÃ« dÃ«shirÃ« bashkÃ«punonin me fqinjÃ«t e tyre tÃ« rinj dhe madje kohÃ« pas kohe bÃ«nin edhe aleanca me ta, kundÃ«r vÃ«llezÃ«rve tÃ« tyre muslimanÃ«, si pjesÃ« e Ligjit tÃ« ShenjtÃ«, i cili nuk e pati shumÃ« tÃ« vÃ«shtirÃ« qÃ« nÃ« obligimin pÃ«r t`iu nÃ«nshtruar njÃ« sundues tiran, t`i pÃ«rfshijÃ« edhe jobesimtarÃ«t. ÂNjerÃ«zit duhet t`i binden atij qÃ« e ka fuqinÃ«Â, me kushtin qÃ« ai t`u lejojÃ« muslimanÃ«ve ta ushtrojnÃ« fenÃ« e tyre dhe ta ndjekin Ligjin Hyjnor. Madje sipas disa juristÃ«ve, sundimi i njÃ« prijÃ«si tÃ« tillÃ« mund tÃ« konsiderohej si pjesÃ« e ÂTokÃ«s sÃ« IslamitÂ. (ÂTrashÃ«gimia e IslamitÂ, kapitulli ÂPolitika dhe luftaÂ)


PÃ«rfundimi qÃ« mund tÃ« nxirret nga analiza e mÃ«sipÃ«rme Ã«shtÃ« se teoria sunnite e qeverisjes pranon vetÃ«m njÃ« princip, atÃ« tÃ« dhunÃ«s. Thuase tÃ« gjithÃ« juristÃ«t sunnitÃ« e kanÃ« ÂbekuarÂ kÃ«tÃ« princip, i cili si i tillÃ«, ka qenÃ« i vetmi princip konstant i qeverisjes sunnite, qÃ«kur Muavije bin Ebu Sufjani e uzurpoi Kalifatin nÃ« vitin 661. Sipas kÃ«tij principi, njÃ« njeri, i cili nÃ« ÂMbretÃ«rinÃ« e QiejveÂ mbi tokÃ« ose kudo tjetÃ«r, arrin ta ringjallÃ« ligjin e lashtÃ« Âfuqia ka gjithnjÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«Â, mund tÃ« konsiderohet njÃ« sundues legjitim i muslimanÃ«ve. Qeveria nuk ka njÃ« teori, njÃ« strukturÃ« ose ndonjÃ« rreze veprimi pÃ«rveÃ§ forcÃ«s arbitrare. Urdhrat e Zotit tÃ« pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« Kur`anin Fisnik dhe shembulli ose urdhrat e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, janÃ« krejtÃ«sisht irelevantÃ«.



Mbase nuk duhet tÃ« jetÃ« Âdhe aq befasuese se ky qÃ«ndrim i juristÃ«ve sunnitÃ« ka vazhduar deri nÃ« kohÃ«t e sotme. Kongresi i Kalifatit i mbledhur nÃ« Kairo, nÃ« vitin 1926, ritheksoi se njÃ« musliman mund tÃ« bÃ«het njÃ« Kalif legjitim edhe nÃ«se e pushton me dhunÃ« kÃ«tÃ« pozitÃ« dhe nuk e plotÃ«son asnjÃ« kusht tjetÃ«r tÃ« kÃ«rkuar.
NÃ« analizÃ«n e dhÃ«nÃ« mÃ« sipÃ«r, Dr.Williamsi pÃ«rcjell nga Abdullahu, djali i Umar ibn el-Hattabit (Kalifi i dytÃ«) se ai vetÃ« (Abdullahu) Ã«shtÃ« me ata qÃ« fitojnÃ«, kushdo qÃ« tÃ« jetÃ« fitimtari. Ky person ishte i njohur pÃ«r devotshmÃ«rinÃ« e tij fetare dhe pÃ«r diturinÃ« qÃ« kishte. Ai kaloi ose sÃ« paku pÃ«rpiqej tÃ« kalonte sa mÃ« shumÃ« kohÃ« qÃ« tÃ« ishte e mundur, nÃ« shoqÃ«ri tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit dhe kur thoshte diÃ§ka, ajo konsiderohej (dhe konsiderohet akoma) si njÃ« thÃ«nie autoritative nÃ« botÃ«n sunnite.
ÃshtÃ« e pabesueshme se si ai mund tÃ« mendonte se nÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rballje ndÃ«rmjet dy individÃ«ve, e drejta ose gabimi nuk kishte fare rÃ«ndÃ«si. GjÃ«ja e vetme qÃ« kishte rÃ«ndÃ«si ishte fitorja. Sipas tij, kushdo qÃ« triumfon, ka tÃ« drejtÃ«. NÃ«se njÃ« bandit i eliminon gjithÃ« kundÃ«rshtarÃ«t e tij dhe bÃ«het sunduesi i padiskutueshÃ«m nÃ« njÃ« luftÃ« pÃ«r pushtet, atÃ«herÃ« ai logjikisht bÃ«het edhe njÃ« kandidat ideal pÃ«r pozitÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« tÃ« botÃ«s muslimane. GjithÃ« Ã§`duhet tÃ« bÃ«jÃ« njÃ« person i tillÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« treguar se e meriton kÃ«tÃ« post, Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« tÃ« demonstrojÃ« se mund ta marrÃ« atÃ« me dhun. NÃ«se arrin tÃ« bÃ«jÃ« diÃ§ka tÃ« tillÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sia i takon atij.
JuristÃ«t, teoricientÃ«t dhe analistÃ«t politikÃ« sunnitÃ« kanÃ« treguar njÃ« unanimitet tÃ« jashtÃ«zakonshÃ«m, kur bÃ«het fjalÃ« pÃ«r mbajtjen nÃ« kÃ«mbÃ« tÃ« principit se duhet tÃ« pranohet si sundues, gjithsecili qÃ« e ka pushtetin nÃ« duar. Me shumÃ« gjasa, kjo Ã«shtÃ« arsyeja pÃ«rse bindja pasive ndaj sunduesit, sipas fjalÃ«ve tÃ« Elie Kedourie, ka qenÃ« Âtradita dominuese politike nÃ« IslamÂ dhe pÃ«rse ky respekt i tepÃ«rt i muslimanÃ«ve ndaj faktit se kjo gjÃ« Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« Âakt i kryerÂ e ka karakterizuar historinÃ« muslimane.


MuslimanÃ«t shiitÃ« e mohojnÃ« teorinÃ« sunnite tÃ« qeverisjes pÃ«r shkak tÃ« mangÃ«sive morale dhe pÃ«r shkak tÃ« mungesÃ«s sÃ« njÃ« rregulli tÃ« vazhdueshÃ«m. Ata thonÃ« se njÃ« princip duhet tÃ« jetÃ« ose i saktÃ« ose i gabuar dhe standardi i vetÃ«m pÃ«r tÃ« vendosur njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« Ã«shtÃ« Kur`ani. Sipas tyre, muslimanÃ«t e gjithÃ« botÃ«s mund ta miratojnÃ« njÃ« ligj por derisa ai Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me Kur`anin, nuk mund tÃ« jetÃ« islamik. Burimi i koncenzusit moral nÃ« Islam Ã«shtÃ« Kur`ani dhe jo mendimi i ÂshumicÃ«sÂ.



MuslimanÃ«t shiitÃ« gjithashtu insistojnÃ« se duhet tÃ« ketÃ« njÃ« vazhdimÃ«si nÃ« aplikimin e njÃ« ligji ose tÃ« njÃ« principi. Por nÃ«se nuk ka njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« dhe nÃ«se njÃ« ÂligjÂ ose njÃ« ÂprincipÂ i ri krijohet pÃ«r t`iu pÃ«rshtatur Ã§do rasti, kjo nuk mund tÃ« konsiderohet njÃ« politikÃ« e qartÃ« veprimi por vetÃ«m njÃ« shfrytÃ«zim i rastit. SiÃ§ u tha edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, vazhdimÃ«sia e vetme qÃ« mund tÃ« gjendet nÃ« teorinÃ« sunnite tÃ« qeverisjes, Ã«shtÃ« pranimi i pakushtÃ«zuar, nga dijetarÃ«t dhe juristÃ«t sunnitÃ«, i ligjit se fuqia Ã«shtÃ« sunduesi i kÃ«saj bote dhe se muslimanÃ«t duhet t`i binden mÃ« tÃ« fuqishmit. Madje edhe Imam Gazaliu thotÃ« se ky ÂprincipÂ duhet tÃ« ruhet, ngase, sipas tij, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« urdhÃ«r i Kur`anit pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t.


Imam Gazaliu Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« nga figurat mÃ« tÃ« famshme tÃ« botÃ«s muslimane. Ai shpesh shihet si teologu mÃ« i madh i Islamit sunnit. Disa dijetarÃ« sunnitÃ«, madje, kanÃ« shkuar aq larg sa tÃ« thonÃ« se sikur ndonjÃ« njeri tÃ« mund tÃ« ishte profet pas Muhammedit, ky do tÃ« ishte Imam Gazaliu. Dhe megjithatÃ«, ky njeri i kÃ«shillonte muslimanÃ«t qÃ« ta pranonin pa kundÃ«rshtuar njÃ« abuzim tÃ« fuqisÃ« autokrate nga njÃ« diktator ose nga njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s ushtarak sepse (sipas tij) ky Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« obligim i imponuar nga Kur`ani, ku thuhet: ÂBindjuni Zotit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij dhe atyre qÃ« u Ã«shtÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« autoritet nga mesi juaj!Â ÃshtÃ« e pabesueshme se si njÃ« njeri si Imam Gazaliu nuk ka mundur tÃ« bÃ«jÃ« me tepÃ«r veÃ§se tÃ« pranojÃ« njÃ« interpretim mÃ« se stereotipik tÃ« kÃ«tij vargu.


NÃ« ndÃ«rkohÃ«, Kur`ani Fisnik Ã«shtÃ« krejtÃ«sisht i huaj pÃ«r kÃ«to teori tÃ« qeverisjes dhe kÃ«ta principe tÃ« organizimit politik, tÃ« zbuluar, tÃ« shprehur dhe tÃ« kodifikuar nga shumica muslimane, pÃ«r njÃ« arsye shumÃ« tÃ« thjeshtÃ«: Kur`ani e ka teorinÃ« e vete tÃ« qeverisjes dhe filozofinÃ« e vete politike. Andaj, ai nuk Ã«shtÃ« i interesuar pÃ«r kurrfarÃ« teori tÃ« huaj tÃ« filozofisÃ« sÃ« qeverisjes.
Filozofia politike e Kur`anit Ã«shtÃ« analizuar nÃ« njÃ« kapitull tjetÃ«r nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« libÃ«r.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

46. Lufta pÃ«r pushtet I


MuslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ« gjithnjÃ« thonÃ« se tÃ« gjithÃ« shokÃ«t e Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« bekuar tÃ« Zotit, ishin modele sjelljeje pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t dhe se kÃ«ta njerÃ«z ishin tÃ« pastÃ«r nga lakmia pÃ«r para, pÃ«r pushtet ose pÃ«r gjÃ«ra tÃ« tjera tÃ« kÃ«saj bote. Ata gjithashtu thonÃ« se tÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«ta njerÃ«z duheshin ndÃ«rmjet veti dhe se miqÃ«sia e tyre e ndÃ«rsjellÃ« ishte e paprekur nga cinizmi dhe nga xhelozia. 



PÃ«r fat tÃ« keq, realiteti nuk ishte aspak i tillÃ«. Ndonse do tÃ« kishim dashur qÃ« kÃ«to pretendime tÃ« ishin tÃ« vÃ«rteta, historia nuk e pÃ«rkrah njÃ« utopi tÃ« tillÃ« dhe faktet e hidhura nÃ« lidhje me jetÃ«t e shokÃ«ve tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, e shkatÃ«rrojnÃ« mitin dhe retorikÃ«n e pÃ«rcjellur nga adhuruesit e tyre. Edhe admiruesit mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dhenj tÃ« tyre s`mund ta mohojnÃ« faktin se nÃ« mesin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, lufta pÃ«r pushtet kishte filluar akoma pa u varrosur trupi i kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit. VetÃ«m dÃ«shmitÃ« e historisÃ« do tÃ« na bÃ«jnÃ« tÃ« mundur qÃ« tÃ« bÃ«jmÃ« njÃ« vlerÃ«sim mÃ« realist tÃ« karakterit tÃ« shokÃ«ve (sahabeve) tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit dhe tÃ« rolit tÃ« tyre nÃ« historinÃ« e Islamit.


ÃshtÃ« mÃ« se e natyrshme se jo tÃ« gjithÃ« ndjekÃ«sit e tij mund tÃ« jenÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ« nÃ« Ã§do dimension. Nuk ka nÃ« botÃ« dy individÃ«, sjellja e tÃ« cilÃ«ve mund tÃ« jetÃ« identike nÃ« Ã§do rrethanÃ«. Pranimi i Islamit dhe tÃ« qenit nÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ« e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, nuk bÃ«nte domosdoshmÃ«risht qÃ« Ã§do arab tÃ« emancipohej dhe tÃ« bÃ«hej njÃ« krijesÃ« mÃ« ÂsublimeÂ. NdjekÃ«sit e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit ishin njÃ« grup heterogjen. Pas pranimit tÃ« Islamit, disa prej tyre arritÃ«n njÃ« shkallÃ« jashtÃ«zakonisht tÃ« lartÃ« por disa thjesht mbetÃ«n atje ku ishin.


VÃ«shtirÃ«sia mÃ« e madhe nÃ« vlerÃ«simin e rolit tÃ« shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« fleksibilitetin e definicionit tÃ« kÃ«tij statusi. Sipas njÃ«rit definicion, Ã§do musliman qÃ« e kishte parÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarin, ishte njÃ«ri nga ÂshokÃ«tÂ (sahabet) i tij. ShumÃ« muslimanÃ« e kishin parÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarin nÃ« kohÃ«n prej 23 vjetÃ«sh nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n e kishte zhvilluar misionin e tij dhe sipas kÃ«saj, tÃ« gjithÃ« ata pÃ«rfshiheshin nÃ« grupin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit. Por muslimanÃ«t shiitÃ« nuk e pranojnÃ« kÃ«tÃ« definicion. Ata thonÃ« se titulli i ÂsahabesÂ ishte diÃ§ka qÃ« vetÃ«m Muhammedi mund t`ia jepte dikujt. NÃ«se ai nuk kishte bÃ«rÃ« diÃ§ka tÃ« tillÃ«, nuk u takonte tÃ« tjerÃ«ve qÃ« ta ÂbekojnÃ«Â njÃ« njeri me njÃ« titull tÃ« tillÃ«.


MuslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ« pÃ«rcjellÃ«n njÃ« ÂthÃ«nieÂ tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, sipas tÃ« cilÃ«s, ai supozohet se ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂSahabet e mi janÃ« si yjet. Nga cilido qÃ« tÃ« kÃ«rkoni udhÃ«zim, do ta gjeni atÃ«.Â NÃ«se pranojmÃ« se kjo thÃ«nie Ã«shtÃ« autentike dhe se vÃ«rtet shokÃ«t e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit janÃ« ÂyjeÂ, atÃ«herÃ«, nÃ« njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tejet tÃ« Ã§uditshme dhe befasuese, njÃ«ri nga kÃ«ta ÂyjeÂ dhe mbase mÃ« ÂshkÃ«lqimplotiÂ nÃ« mesin e tyre, ishte tejet i rezervuar nÃ« lidhje me shokÃ«t e Profetit.


ÂYlliÂ nÃ« fjalÃ« ishte Umar ibn el-Hattabi, Kalifi i dytÃ« i muslimanÃ«ve. Ai jo vetÃ«m qÃ« tregoi se nuk pajtohej me thÃ«niet e tilla tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit por edhe haptazi i mohoi ato. GjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« tij, ai u urdhÃ«roi shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit (ÂyjeveÂ) qÃ« tÃ« qÃ«ndronin nÃ« Medine dhe tÃ« mos largoheshin pa lejen e tij. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ai e kufizoi lirinÃ« e tyre tÃ« lÃ«vizjes dhe shkaktoi njÃ« hidhÃ«rim nÃ« mesin e tyre. MegjithatÃ«, Umari ishte mjaft i kujdesshÃ«m sa t`u shpjegonte se kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« e bÃ«nte pÃ«r tÃ« mirÃ«n e tyre. 


NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim, Dr. Taha Husejn, nÃ« veprÃ«n e tij ÂEl-Fitnetul-KubraÂ (Trazira e madhe), tÃ« botuar nÃ« vitin 1959 nÃ« Kairo, shkruan: Umari kishte njÃ« politikÃ« tÃ« caktuar veprimi ndaj muhaxhirÃ«ve dhe ensarÃ«ve mÃ« nÃ« zÃ«. Ata ishin ndÃ«r tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« e kishin pranuar Islamin dhe pÃ«rmendeshin me plot nderim edhe nga vetÃ« i DÃ«rguari. GjatÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, ai i kishte vendosur shumÃ« prej tyre, nÃ« pozita me rÃ«ndÃ«si. Edhe vetÃ« Umari konsultohej me ta nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjet qÃ« kishin tÃ« bÃ«nin me interesin publik dhe shumÃ« prej tyre i bÃ«ri kÃ«shilltarÃ« pranÃ« vetes.


MegjithatÃ«, ai druhej se dikush mund t`u shkaktonte probleme atyre dhe se ata vetÃ« mund t`i shkaktonin probleme Umarit. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, ai i mbante nÃ« Medine dhe ata nuk mund tÃ« dilnin jashtÃ« Medines pa lejen e tij. Ai kurrÃ« nuk u lejoi tÃ« shkonin drejt tokave tÃ« reja tÃ« pushtuara, veÃ§se me leje paraprake prej tij. Umari kishte frikÃ« se njerÃ«zit e atyre vendeve, do t`i madhÃ«ronin sÃ« tepÃ«rmi (si shokÃ« tÃ« Profetit qÃ« kishin qenÃ«) dhe se nga ky madhÃ«rim i tepÃ«rt, ata do tÃ« kaploheshin nga lakmia. Umari gjithashtu kishte droje se ky ÂmadhÃ«rimÂ i shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit do t`i shkaktonte probleme qeverisÃ«. S`ka dyshim se shumÃ« prej shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit ishin tÃ« pakÃ«naqur me kÃ«tÃ« vendim tÃ« tij dhe kjo pakÃ«naqÃ«si ishte e theksuar veÃ§anÃ«risht tek muhaxhirÃ«t.


Tani besoj se do tÃ« ishte me vend qÃ« tÃ« bÃ«jmÃ« njÃ« analizÃ« kritike tÃ« kÃ«saj politike tÃ« Umarit ndaj ndjekÃ«sve mÃ« nÃ« zÃ« tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Kur ai u urdhÃ«roi qÃ« tÃ« qÃ«ndronin nÃ« Medine, mbase kishte tÃ« drejtÃ«. Por pÃ«rse tÃ« mos e tregojmÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje ashtu si ishte vÃ«rtet? PÃ«rse tÃ« mos e shprehim me fjalÃ« tÃ« tjera arsyen qÃ« e detyroi Umarin t`i mbante nÃ« Medine shokÃ«t e Profetit? Umari kishte frikÃ« se nÃ«se shokÃ«t e Profetit shkonin nÃ« kÃ«to provinca tÃ« reja tÃ« shtetit, ata mund ta shfrytÃ«zonin pÃ«r interesa personale, ndikimin dhe prestigjin qÃ« kishin.



NjÃ« analizÃ« e ngjarjeve qÃ« vijuan pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, nÃ« kontekstin e tyre njerÃ«zor, do ta amortizonte atÃ« shok tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t presin tÃ« shohin Ã«ngjÃ«j nÃ« mesin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit por nuk gjejnÃ« tjetÃ«r veÃ§se njerÃ«z ta zakonshÃ«m. NÃ«se ndonjÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e Profetit u shfaq si njÃ« njeri lakmitar dhe ambicioz vetÃ«m pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, arsyeja e kÃ«saj Ã«shtÃ« fakti se nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« Profetit, kÃ«ta njerÃ«z nuk kishin ndonjÃ« mundÃ«si pÃ«r t`i realizuar ambicjet e tyre. Por sapo vdiq ai, ata u ndjenÃ« tÃ« lirÃ« pÃ«r t`i pÃ«rmbushur qÃ«llimet qÃ« kishin nÃ« jetÃ«.


QÃ«ndrimi tradicional sunnit nÃ« lidhje me rolin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit ka qenÃ« ai, qÃ« Thomas Fleming do ta quante ÂkÃ«ndvÃ«shtrimi rozÃ«Â mbi Ã§Ã«shtjet. Ky kÃ«ndvÃ«shtrim e shfaq secilin prej tyre si njÃ« kombinim tÃ« heroit shenjtor dhe tÃ« gjeniut. Por njÃ« pÃ«rshkrim i tillÃ« s`Ã«shtÃ« aspak i realtÃ«. NjÃ« kÃ«ndvÃ«shtrim mÃ« realist do tÃ« ishte mendimi se edhe ata ishin njerÃ«z si tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«t dhe se edhe ata mund t`i mundeshin lakmisÃ« dhe tÃ« shfrytÃ«zonin njÃ« rast pÃ«r ta marrÃ« fuqinÃ« nÃ« duart e tyre.
Lord Acton, historiani i famshÃ«m britanik dhe njÃ« katolik i devotshÃ«m, ua shkroi qortimin nÃ« vijim, njerÃ«zve qÃ« pÃ«rpiqeshin nÃ« Ã§do mÃ«nyrÃ« t`i arsyetonin skandalet dhe krimet e PapÃ«ve tÃ« periudhÃ«s sÃ« RenesansÃ«s:


Nuk mund ta pranoj mendimin tuaj se njÃ« PapÃ« ose njÃ« Mbret nuk mund tÃ« gjykohet si tÃ« tjerÃ«t, veÃ§ duke u mbÃ«shtetur nÃ« njÃ« supozim se ai nuk gabon... Fuqia zakonisht Ã§on drejt korruptimit kurse fuqia absolute pÃ«rherÃ« e bÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Nuk ka herezi mÃ« tÃ« keqe se kur vetÃ« posti e shenjtÃ«ron personin qÃ« e mban atÃ«.


Kur`ani i ka pÃ«rmendur me lÃ«vdata ata muslimanÃ« qÃ« kanÃ« vÃ«rtetuar se meritojnÃ« tÃ« jenÃ« nÃ« shoqÃ«ri tÃ« Muhammedit. Por nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, ai i ka kritikuar ata qÃ« nuk e meritonin njÃ« status tÃ« tillÃ«. ShumÃ« vargje tÃ« Kur`anit janÃ« shpallur me kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim.



Reputacioni i shumÃ« prej shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit Ã«shtÃ« Âi njollosurÂ me xhelozi. PakÃ«naqÃ«sia e tyre me emÃ«rimin e Usame bin Zejdit si Komandant Suprem tÃ« ekspeditÃ«s siriane, ishte njÃ« manifestim i kÃ«saj xhelozie. NÃ« vitet e mÃ«vonshme, e njejta xhelozi do ta shkaktonte vrasjen e njÃ« Kalifi dhe rebelimin kundÃ«r njÃ« Kalifi tjetÃ«r. ShumÃ« pak prej shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit bÃ«nin njÃ« pÃ«rpjekje tÃ« vetÃ«dijshme pÃ«r ta mbajtur nÃ«n kontroll xhelozinÃ« e tyre, pÃ«r hir tÃ« interesit tÃ« pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m islam dhe atÃ« tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane.


Konfliktet ndÃ«rmjet shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit kanÃ« mbetur nÃ« histori tashmÃ«. Andaj, duhet mÃ« nÃ« fund tÃ« jetÃ« e mundur pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t modernÃ« qÃ« tÃ« kalojnÃ« pÃ«rtej lidhjeve emocionale me tÃ« kaluarÃ«n dhe tÃ« hedhin njÃ« vÃ«shtrim kritik drejt tyre. NjÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« Ã«shtÃ« pa dyshim e vÃ«shtirÃ« por jo edhe e pamundur, nÃ«se qÃ«llimi ynÃ« nuk janÃ« personat por e vÃ«rteta. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« me rÃ«ndÃ«si tÃ« kuptohen gjÃ«rat sesa tÃ« shihen nÃ« njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« sentimentale.
Muhammedi e kishte ÂkurorÃ«zuarÂ tashmÃ« Ali ibn Ebu Talibin si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin nÃ« Gadir-Khumm dhe e kishte shpallur udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« ardhshÃ«m tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Kishte shumÃ« pak muslimanÃ« qÃ« ishin tÃ« vetÃ«dijshÃ«m se veprat e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nuk mund tÃ« viheshin nÃ« dyshim. KÃ«ta besonin se tÃ« gjitha veprimet e tija ishin tÃ« frymÃ«zuara nga Zoti dhe se nuk buronin nga shpirti fisnor. Ata e dinin se nÃ«se i DÃ«rguari e kishte ngritur Aliun nÃ« njÃ« pozitÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, kjo ishte ngase ky i fundit i kishte tÃ« gjitha tiparet e nevojshme pÃ«r njÃ« pozitÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.


Por kishte edhe njÃ« grup tjetÃ«r nÃ« mesin e ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit qÃ« nuk ishte dhe aq i bindur se ai nuk vepronte sipas solidaritetit dhe shpirtit fisnor (asabijja nÃ« arabisht). PikÃ«risht kÃ«tij shpirti fisnor ia mveshnin edhe emÃ«rimin e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit dhe si i tillÃ«, ky emÃ«rim u dukej i papranueshÃ«m. Ata e konsideronin veten po aq tÃ« kualifikuar pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« post sa edhe Aliu dhe ishin tÃ« vetÃ«dijshÃ«m se pÃ«r ta marrÃ« kÃ«tÃ« pozitÃ« nga Aliu, do tÃ« duhej tÃ« vepronin sa mÃ« parÃ«. PÃ«r pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«tij grupi, kishte njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« vetme pÃ«r ta marrÃ« kontrollin e qeverisÃ« sÃ« Medines: pritja e rastit tÃ« volitshÃ«m. Me kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim, ata filluan ta pÃ«rhapnin idenÃ« e tyre se profetÃ«sia dhe kalifati nuk duhej tÃ« ishin nÃ« njÃ« familje tÃ« njejtÃ«. Ata nuk kishin mundÃ«si ta mernin profetÃ«sinÃ« nga familja e Muhammedit por kalifatin mund ta mernin me lehtÃ«si.


Ata vendosÃ«n ta provonin fatin e tyre dhe lÃ«vizjÃ«n e filloi Umar ibn el-Hattabi. Ai ishte prijÃ«si i grupit qÃ« dÃ«shironte ta merte nÃ« duar qeverisjen. Historia shÃ«non njÃ« dialog ndÃ«rmjet Umarit dhe Abdullah ibn Abbasit, nÃ« tÃ« cilin Umari i thotÃ« kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit se ÂarabÃ«veÂ nuk do t`u pÃ«lqente mendimi qÃ« edhe Kalifi tÃ« ishte nga fisi Hashim, njÃ«soj siÃ§ ishte Profeti. Dialogu i tyre Ã«shtÃ« si vijon:
Umari: E di se arabÃ«t nuk deshÃ«n qÃ« ju (fisi Hashim) tÃ« bÃ«heshit prijÃ«sit e tyre.
Abdullahu: PÃ«rse?
Umari: Sepse atyre nuk u pÃ«lqente mendimi qÃ« edhe autoriteti shpirtÃ«ror edhe ai politik tÃ« bÃ«heshin pÃ«rgjithmonÃ« monopol i hashimitÃ«vÃ«.


Historiani bashkÃ«kohor i Egjiptit, Abbas Mahmud el-Akkad, nÃ« veprÃ«n e tij, ÂEkberijet el-Imam AliÂ tÃ« botuar nÃ« Kairo, nÃ« vitin 1970, shkruan:



Kurejshi zgjodhi njÃ« Kalif sipas vullnetit tÃ« vet. Ata nuk dÃ«shironin qÃ« edhe ProfetÃ«sia edhe Kalifati tÃ« ishin nÃ« fisin Hashim.


KÃ«ta pjesÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« Kurejshit, tÃ« prirÃ« nga ambicja e tyre pÃ«r ta marrÃ« pushtetin nÃ« duar, kishin pÃ«rpiluar tashmÃ« njÃ« plan pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim, duke mos i lÃ«nÃ« asgjÃ« rastÃ«sisÃ«. Buhariu, Ebu Davudi dhe Tirmidhiu (pÃ«rmbledhÃ«sit e haditheve) kanÃ« pÃ«rcjellur nga Abdullah bin Umar ibn el-Hattabi thÃ«nien nÃ« vijim:
NÃ« kohÃ«n e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit ne thonim se mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«t e ummetit musliman ishin Ebu Bekri, Umari dhe Uthmani. ÂVirtytet e dhjetÃ« sahabeveÂ, Mahmud Seid Tantavi nga KÃ«shilli i ÃÃ«shtjeve Islame, Kairo, Egjipt, 1976


John Alden Williams



Ahmed bin Hanbeli thotÃ«: ÂMÃ« i miri i kÃ«tij ummeti, pas tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, Ã«shtÃ« Ebu Bekr el-Siddiku, pastaj Umar ibn el-Hattabi, pastaj Osman bin Affani. Ne i preferojmÃ« kÃ«ta tÃ« tre (para Aliut) siÃ§ kanÃ« vepruar shokÃ«t e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Ata ishin tÃ« njÃ« mendimi nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje. Pas kÃ«tyre tÃ« treve, rradhiten ÂpesÃ« zgjedhÃ«sitÂ e caktuar nga Umari teksa po vdiste: Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, Zubejri, Talha, Abdul-Rahman ibn Aufi dhe Sa`d bin Ebi Vakkasi. TÃ« gjithÃ« e meritonin Kalifatin dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin ImamÃ«. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje, ne veprojmÃ« sipas thÃ«nies sÃ« djalit tÃ« Umarit, i cili thotÃ«: ÂKur i DÃ«rguari ishte akoma gjallÃ« dhe ndjekÃ«sit e tij akoma tÃ« rrallÃ«, ne fillimisht e pÃ«rmendnim Ebu Bekrin, pastaj Umarin, pastaj Osmanin dhe mÃ« pas qÃ«ndronim tÃ« heshtur.Â (ÂDisa doktrina themelore hanbeliteÂ, 1971)


FjalÃ«t e Abdullah ibn Umarit janÃ« njÃ« dÃ«shmi se fushata e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit pÃ«r ta ngritur statusin e Ebu Bekrit, Umarit dhe Osmanit nÃ« dÃ«m tÃ« Aliut, kishte filluar qÃ« nÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, duke bÃ«rÃ« pÃ«rgatitje pÃ«r kohÃ«t qÃ« do tÃ« vinin. Kurejshi tashmÃ« kishte vendosur se cilÃ«t do tÃ« ishin prijÃ«sit e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane dhe me Ã§farÃ« renditjeje.



Kur i DÃ«rguari vdiq, Ebu Bekri nuk ishte nÃ« Medine. Ai ishte nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij nÃ« Sunh, nÃ« periferi tÃ« qytetit. Por Umari ishte i pranishÃ«m. Ai e nxorri shpatÃ«n e tij dhe filloi tÃ« bÃ«rtasÃ«: ÂHipokritÃ«t thonÃ« se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit ka vdekur. Por ai nuk vdiq. Ai Ã«shtÃ« gjallÃ«. Ai ka shkuar si Musa, pÃ«r ta parÃ« Zotin e tij dhe do tÃ« kthehet pÃ«r dyzet ditÃ«. NÃ«se dikush thotÃ« se ai ka vdekur, kam pÃ«r ta vrarÃ«.Â
ShumÃ« muslimanÃ« i kaploi dyshimi kur e dÃ«gjuan Umarin. Duke e nxjerrÃ« shpatÃ«n e tij dhe duke i kÃ«rcÃ«nuar ata me vdekje, ai kishte arritur t`i heshtte njerÃ«zit. Disa prej tyre mendonin se mund tÃ« kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« dhe se i DÃ«rguari s`kishte vdekur. Disa tÃ« tjerÃ« filluan ta pyesnin njÃ«ri-tjetrin se Ã§`po ndodhte. Por atÃ« Ã§ast, Ebu Bekri hyri nÃ« xhami dhe e recitoi vargun vijues tÃ« Kur`anit:


Muhammedi s`Ã«shtÃ« veÃ§se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit. Sikur ai tÃ« vdesÃ« ose tÃ« vritet nÃ« luftÃ«, a do tÃ« ktheheni prapa nÃ« idhujtari? (Kur`an 3:144)


Kur muslimanÃ«t e dÃ«gjuan kÃ«tÃ« varg, ata u bindÃ«n se Muhammedi kishte vdekur vÃ«rtet dhe askujt nuk i mbeti kurrfarÃ« dyshimi mÃ« pas.
SiÃ§ u pÃ«rmend edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, Umari nuk e kishte lejuar tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit ta shkruante testamentin e tij, duke patur frikÃ« se do tÃ« mund ta shpallte Aliun si pasardhÃ«s. Pastaj i DÃ«rguari vdiq. NÃ« intervalin kohor ndÃ«rmjet vdekjes sÃ« tij dhe arritjes sÃ« Ebu Bekrit, Umari kishte frikÃ« se muslimanÃ«t e pranishÃ«m nÃ« xhami mund ta njihnin Aliun si sundues. PÃ«r tÃ« parandaluar njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, ai e nxorri shpatÃ«n e tij dhe filloi tÃ« bÃ«rtiste se Muhammedi nuk kishte vdekur por se ishte akoma gjallÃ«, qÃ« tÃ« mos mendonte askush se duhej zgjedhur njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« ri pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, Umari linte tÃ« kuptohej se ngase i DÃ«rguari ishte akoma gjallÃ«, s`kishte nevojÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« ri.



ShumÃ« politikanÃ«, para dhe pas Umarit, e kanÃ« fshehur vdekjen e mbretit ose udhÃ«heqÃ«sit tÃ« shtetit, qÃ« tÃ« mund pasardhÃ«si i tij ta sigurojÃ« fronin.
Vdekja e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit ishte njÃ« fakt. A do ta vriste vallÃ« Umari njÃ« njeri vetÃ«m sepse e kishte thÃ«nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«? A do ta vriste vallÃ« dikÃ« vetÃ«m sepse e kishte thÃ«nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n? Mos Ã«shtÃ« vallÃ« njÃ« krim qÃ« tÃ« thuash se njÃ« njeri i vdekur Ã«shtÃ« vÃ«rtet i vdekur? Ã`mund tÃ« jetÃ« dÃ«nimi pÃ«r njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«?
PÃ«r t`i bindur muslimanÃ«t se Muhammedi s`kishte vdekur, Umari bÃ«ri njÃ« analogji me MusÃ«n. Por ishte mÃ« se e qartÃ« se analogjia e tij nuk pÃ«rputhej. IsraelitÃ«t e kishin parÃ« MusÃ«n teksa largohej prej tyre, derisa ky i fundit u zhduk nga vÃ«shtrimet. Por nÃ« rastin e Muhammedit, trupi i tij i pajetÃ« rrinte shtrirÃ« nÃ« dhomÃ«n e tij dhe nuk kishte shkuar asgjÃ«kundi. MuslimanÃ«t, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« kÃ«tu edhe Umarin, mund ta shihnin atÃ«, ta preknin dhe tÃ« ndjenin se ky trup ishte i pajetÃ« tashmÃ«.
Biografi i Umarit, M.Shibli dhe disa tÃ« tjerÃ«, thonÃ« se ai i kÃ«rcÃ«nonte muslimanÃ«t me vdekje pÃ«r shkak tÃ« dashurisÃ« sÃ« madhe qÃ« kishte pÃ«r Muhammedin. Sipas tyre, ai ishte i shokuar dhe nuk e pranonte dot realitetin. 
Umari ishte njÃ« njeri nÃ« tÃ« pesÃ«dhjetat kur vdiq i DÃ«rguari i Zotit. A Ã«shtÃ« e mundur qÃ« ai tÃ« mos kishte parÃ« njÃ« njeri tÃ« vdekur dhe tÃ« mos e dinte se Ã§`do tÃ« thoshte tÃ« vdesÃ«sh?


E vÃ«rteta e hidhur Ã«shtÃ« se Umari vetÃ«m po aktronte. Gjendja e tij Âe shokuarÂ s`ishte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se njÃ« maskÃ« pÃ«r qÃ«llimet e tija tÃ« vÃ«rteta. Insistimi i tij se Muhammedi nuk kishte vdekur, ishte vetÃ«m njÃ«ra nga manovrat e tija tÃ« shumta pÃ«r ta tÃ«rhequr vÃ«mendjen e njerÃ«zve nga Ã§Ã«shtja e pasardhÃ«sisÃ« dhe e sundimit pas tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. NÃ« fillim, ai ishte i gatshÃ«m pÃ«r ta vrarÃ« gjithkÃ« qÃ« do tÃ« thoshte se Muhammedi kishte vdekur por pak Ã§aste mÃ« pas, kur arriti Ebu Bekri dhe i recitoi njÃ« varg tÃ« Kur`anit, ai pÃ«rnjÃ«herÃ« u bind se i DÃ«rguari ishte njÃ« i vdekshÃ«m dhe se si i tillÃ«, mund tÃ« vdiste. Ai madje e pranoi injorancÃ«n e tij nÃ« lidhje me vargjet e Kur`anit duke thÃ«nÃ« se iu duk sikur tÃ« kishte qenÃ« hera e parÃ« qÃ« e dÃ«gjonte kÃ«tÃ« varg, tÃ« cilin Ebu Bekri ia recitoi atij dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« xhami. 
Ardhja e Ebu Bekrit ia riktheu Umarit gjithÃ« qetÃ«sinÃ« e tij mendore. MÃ« pas, bashkÃ« me Ebu Bekrin, ai u ngut pÃ«r nÃ« Sakife, pÃ«r t`i shprehur pretendimet pÃ«r Kalifatin dhe pÃ«r ta marrÃ« atÃ« para se ta mernin ensarÃ«t. Varrosja e trupit tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit ishte diÃ§ka qÃ« mund t`i lihej familjes sÃ« tij.


PÃ«rpjekja e Umarit pÃ«r tÃ« vÃ«rtetuar se Muhammedi ishte akoma gjallÃ«, pÃ«rfundoi papritmas. MÃ« nÃ« fund, ai arriti Âta pranonte realitetinÂ.
NjÃ« pjesÃ« e ligjit tÃ« lashtÃ« romak thotÃ« se njÃ« Âsuppressio veriÂ (ta mbulosh tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n) Ã«shtÃ« i barabartÃ« me njÃ« Âsuggestio falsiÂ (tÃ« thuash gÃ«njeshtÃ«r). Kjo do tÃ« thotÃ« se ta mbulosh tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n s`Ã«shtÃ« veÃ§se tÃ« krijosh njÃ« tÃ« pavÃ«rtetÃ«.


NÃ« pjesÃ«t paraprake tÃ« kÃ«tij kapitulli, pÃ«rmendÃ«m njÃ« paragraf nga vepra ÂEl-Fitnetul-KubraÂ nga Taha Husejni, nÃ« lidhje me kufizimet e imponuara nga Umar ibn el-Hattabi, ndaj lÃ«vizjes sÃ« lirÃ« tÃ« muhaxhirÃ«ve.


Umari u ndaloi muhaxhirÃ«ve tÃ« largoheshin nga Medineja pa lejen e tij. Por kush ishin ata muhaxhirÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«ve u ndalohej kjo gjÃ«? TÃ« gjithÃ« muhaxhirÃ«t ishin larguar nga Medineja, pÃ«rveÃ§ dy vetÃ«ve: Osman bin Affanit dhe Ali ibn Ebu Talibit.


Ngase Osmani s`ishte shumÃ« i aftÃ« pÃ«r punÃ« pushtimesh ushtarake dhe administrimesh politike, ai mund tÃ« ketÃ« mbetur nÃ« Medine me vullnetin e tij. Sipas kÃ«saj, kufizimi i Umarit vlente vetÃ«m pÃ«r Aliun. Ai s`mund tÃ« thoshte hapur se nga tÃ« gjithÃ« muhaxhirÃ«t, vetÃ«m Aliut i ndalohej largimi nga Medineja. Ã`arsyetim mund tÃ« kishte Umari pÃ«r njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«? ÃshtÃ« e qartÃ« se s`kishte kurrfarÃ« arsyetimi. Andaj, ai do tÃ« duhej ta pÃ«rdorte termin e pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m ÂmuhaxhirÃ«tÂ, pÃ«r ta kufizuar lÃ«vizjen e lirÃ« tÃ« Aliut. MegjithatÃ«, Aliu ishte personi i fundit qÃ« do tÃ« pÃ«rpiqej ta shfrytÃ«zonte ndikimin e tij mbi ushtrinÃ«, nÃ«se vÃ«rtet ishte kjo, ajo qÃ« e trembte Umarin.


47. Lufta pÃ«r pushtet II


Mbledhja e ensarÃ«ve nÃ« Sakife



NÃ« vitin 622, ensarÃ«t e kishin ftuar Muhammedin nÃ« Medine dhe e kishin pranuar si prijÃ«sin e tyre shpirtÃ«ror dhe politik. MuslimanÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« Mekkes, muhaxhirÃ«t, gjithashtu u shpÃ«rngulÃ«n drejt Medines, ku ensarÃ«t i pritÃ«n krahÃ«hapur.
Ata e ndanÃ« me mekkasit ushqimin e tyre dhe shtÃ«pitÃ«. NÃ« shumÃ« raste, ata nuk u dhanÃ« bukÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« tyre, vetÃ«m qÃ« tÃ« mund t`i ushqenin muhaxhirÃ«t e uritur.
Muhammedi e bÃ«ri Medinen kryeqytet tÃ« Islamit dhe pas njÃ« kohe tÃ« caktuar, qyteti filloi t`i fitonte tiparet e njÃ« shteti. Me kalimin e kohÃ«s, qytet-shteti i vogÃ«l u rrit nÃ« njÃ« qeverisje tÃ« mirÃ«organizuar me burimet e veta tÃ« tatimeve, me thesarin e vet, me ushtrinÃ«, sistemin gjyqÃ«sor dhe me zyrÃ«n diplomatike.
ÃshtÃ« e pashmangshme qÃ« ensarÃ«t ta kenÃ« patur tÃ« qartÃ« se do tÃ« vijÃ« njÃ« ditÃ«, kur Muhammedi, themeluesi i Shtetit tÃ« Medines, do t`u thoshte lamtumirÃ« dhe do tÃ« ndahej nga kjo botÃ«. Kjo mundÃ«si i la ata ballÃ« pÃ«r ballÃ« me disa pyetje tÃ« reja tejet tÃ« pakÃ«ndshme:


1- Ã`do tÃ« thoshte vdekja e Muhammedit pÃ«r Shtetin e sapolindur tÃ« Medines dhe pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane?


2- Kush do ta trashÃ«gonte Muhammedin si prijÃ«s tÃ« kÃ«tij shteti, kur ky i fundit tÃ« vdiste?


3- Ã`do tÃ« ishte statusi i ensarÃ«ve pas vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit? A do tÃ« ishte vallÃ« pasardhÃ«sit i tij, i drejtÃ« dhe i barabartÃ« ndaj tÃ« gjithÃ«ve, siÃ§ kishte qenÃ« Muhammedi?


4- A do tÃ« ishin ensarÃ«t akoma tÃ« zotÃ«t nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tyre edhe pas vdekjes sÃ« tij?


EnsarÃ«t e kishin dÃ«gjuar fjalimin e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit nÃ« Gadir-Khumm, kur ai e shpalli Aliun si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin. Ata e kishin pÃ«rkrahur me gjithÃ« zemÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« zgjedhje tÃ« tijÃ«n. MegjithatÃ«, ata e kishin ndjerÃ« edhe armiqÃ«sinÃ« e fshehtÃ« qÃ« ekzistonte tek muhaxhirÃ«t ndaj Aliut dhe nuk ishin shumÃ« tÃ« bindur se transferimi i pushtetit tek Aliu do tÃ« ndodhte aq lehtÃ«, nÃ« do tÃ« realizohej fare. PÃ«r ta ishte tejet e qartÃ« se kishte njÃ« opozitÃ« masive nÃ« mesin e muhaxhirÃ«ve ndaj emÃ«rimit tÃ« Aliut dhe se nÃ« mesin e gjithÃ« atyre njerÃ«zve, Aliu ishte njÃ« njeri i vetÃ«m. Sapo e kuptuan kÃ«tÃ« fakt, ensarÃ«t vendosÃ«n tÃ« ndÃ«rmernin diÃ§ka. Kjo ishte arsyeja e mbledhjes sÃ« tyre nÃ« Sakife.



Veprimet e ensarÃ«ve, ndonse janÃ« tÃ« kuptueshme, nuk janÃ« aspak pÃ«r t`u lÃ«vduar, po tÃ« meret parasysh se menjÃ«herÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« mÃ«suesit tÃ« tyre Muhammedit, gjÃ«ja e parÃ« qÃ« u shkonte ndÃ«rmend ishte mbrojtja e interesave tÃ« tyre. Ndonse do tÃ« ishte mÃ« e drejtÃ« qÃ« ta shtyenin pÃ«rpjekjen e tyre politike deri pas varrimit tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, ata ishin tÃ« bindur se duhej tÃ« vepronin para se tÃ« ishte tepÃ«r vonÃ«.
SiÃ§ thamÃ« edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, ensarÃ«t e patÃ«n ndihmuar Islamin, atÃ«herÃ« kur gjendja e tij ishte mÃ« e dobÃ«t. PÃ«r hir tÃ« Islamit, ata u armiqÃ«suan me gjithÃ« ArabinÃ« dhe luftuan me tÃ« gjithÃ«. NÃ« Ã§do betejÃ« tÃ« Islamit, ata e kishin dÃ«shmuar veten e tyre nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rsosur dhe shumÃ« tÃ« rinj nga mesi i tyre kishin vdekur nÃ« kÃ«to beteja. NÃ« betejÃ«n e Uhudit, 75 muslimanÃ« vdiqÃ«n dhe vetÃ«m katÃ«r prej tyre ishin muhaxhirÃ«. Ata, nÃ« Ã§do rast, e kishin demonstruar devotshmÃ«rinÃ« e tyre ndaj Islamit dhe besnikÃ«rinÃ« qÃ« kishin ndaj tÃ« DÃ«rguarit.
EnsarÃ«t e dinin se Kalifati ishte e drejta e Aliut por ishin tÃ« vetÃ«dijshÃ«m edhe pÃ«r planin e ÂarabÃ«veÂ pÃ«r ta mbajtur Kalifatin jashtÃ« shtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« Muhammedit. Intrepretimi i tyre i kÃ«tij plani, i solli nÃ« pÃ«rfundimin se muhaxhirÃ«t nuk do t`i lejonin Aliut qÃ« tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif. Por nÃ« jo Aliu, kush do tÃ« bÃ«hej pasardhÃ«s? PÃ«rgjigja e vetme, qÃ« s`kÃ«rkonte shumÃ« menÃ§uri, ishte e thjeshtÃ«: njÃ« tjetÃ«r muhaxhir. Por ndonjÃ« muhaxhir tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ Aliut, s`ishte i pranueshÃ«m pÃ«r ensarÃ«t. Andaj, ata vendosÃ«n qÃ« ta propozonin kandidatin e tyre pÃ«r udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, kishte qenÃ« fuqia e tyre dhe jo ajo e muhaxhirÃ«ve, qÃ« e kishte bÃ«rÃ« Islamin tÃ« fuqishÃ«m.


Merakosja e ensarÃ«ve Ã«shtÃ« tejet e kuptueshme. PÃ«r ta, mundÃ«sia qÃ« qeveria e Medines tÃ« mbetej nÃ« duart e umajjadÃ«ve, kryearmiqve tÃ« Zotit dhe tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit (tÃ« cilÃ«t tani ishin bÃ«rÃ« muslimanÃ«), ishte tepÃ«r e frikshme. EnsarÃ«t kishin vrarÃ« shumÃ« prej tyre nÃ« betejat e Islamit. NÃ«se qeveria e Medines, e konsoliduar me pÃ«rkrahjen e tyre, tÃ« binte nÃ« duart e idhujtarÃ«ve qÃ« ata (ensarÃ«t) i kishin vrarÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« Ã§farÃ« fati do t`i priste medinasit? Kjo ishte pyetja e pashqiptuar nÃ« zemrat e tyre. Ngjarjet vijuese do tÃ« dÃ«shmonin se frika e tyre s`kishte qenÃ« e kotÃ«.


UmajjadÃ«t kishin luftuar ashpÃ«r kundÃ«r Islamit dhe kundÃ«r tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Kur muslimanÃ«t e Ã§liruan Mekken, umajjadÃ«t e pranuan Islamin ngase nuk kishin rrugÃ«dalje tjetÃ«r. SiÃ§ pÃ«rmendÃ«m tashmÃ«, i DÃ«rguari kurrÃ« nuk u dha ndonjÃ« post tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m, ndonse ishte tejet bujar ndaj tyre kur bÃ«hej fjalÃ« pÃ«r plaÃ§kat e fituara nÃ« betejÃ«n e Hunejnit. PÃ«r Muhammedin, ky ishte njÃ« gjest pÃ«r pajtim por kurrÃ« nuk e hoqi urrejtjen e tyre ndaj Islamit.
Pa kaluar shumÃ« kohÃ« nga vdekja e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, Ebu Bekri i ngriti kÃ«ta armiq tradicionalÃ« tÃ« Islamit dhe tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, nÃ« pozitat mÃ« tÃ« larta tÃ« ushtrisÃ« sÃ« tij. Ai e bÃ«ri Jezidin, djalin e Ebu Sufjanit, njÃ«rin nga gjeneralÃ«t e ushtrisÃ« sÃ« tij. Kur Siria u pushtua, Umari, i cili e kishte trashÃ«guar Ebu Bekrin tashmÃ«, e shpalli Jezidin, guvernator tÃ« parÃ« tÃ« kÃ«saj province. Jezidi vdiq pas disa vitesh dhe nÃ« vend tÃ« tij, Umari e emÃ«roi tÃ« vÃ«llanÃ« Muavije bin Ebu Sufjanin, si guvernator. Sikur tÃ« mos kishte bÃ«rÃ« mjaft pÃ«r umajjadÃ«t tashmÃ«, kur ishte nÃ« shtratin e vdekjes, Umari e manipuloi situatÃ«n, pÃ«r t`i mundÃ«suar Osman bin Affanit, njÃ« tjetÃ«r umajjadi, tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif. Gjat Kalifatit tÃ« Osmanit, pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit tÃ« tij (umajjad) do tÃ« bÃ«heshin guvernatorÃ« tÃ« Ã§do province tÃ« perandorisÃ« islame dhe gjeneralÃ« tÃ« Ã§do divizioni tÃ« ushtrisÃ« muslimane. NjÃ« frikÃ« tjetÃ«r e ensarÃ«ve ishte se sikur muhaxhirÃ«t ta mernin nÃ« duar sundimin, ata do ta nÃ«nvlerÃ«sonin shÃ«rbimin e ensarÃ«ve pÃ«r Islamin dhe do t`u jepnin atyre vetÃ«m detyra dytÃ«sore nÃ« qeverisje.


TÃ« aftÃ« pÃ«r t`i parashikuar gjÃ«rat qÃ« mund tÃ« vinin, ensarÃ«t bÃ«nÃ« njÃ« vlerÃ«sim tÃ« saktÃ« dhe tÃ« realtÃ« tÃ« situatÃ«s. Mbledhja e tyre nÃ« Sakife ishte krejtÃ«sisht mbrojtÃ«se pÃ«rnga natyra e saj dhe ishte e prirÃ« thjesht nga instinkti i tyre pÃ«r mbijetesÃ«. Por pÃ«r fat tÃ« keq, ata u shkatÃ«rruan nga xhelozitÃ« e tyre tÃ« brendshme, tÃ« cilat do t`u kushtonin shumÃ«. Fiset qÃ« i pÃ«rbÃ«nin ensarÃ«t, Aus dhe Khazraxh, kishin dyshime pÃ«r qÃ«llimet e njÃ«ri-tjetrit dhe ishin pikÃ«risht kÃ«to dyshime, qÃ« u dhanÃ« njÃ« mundÃ«si tÃ« mirÃ« muhaxhirÃ«ve.


SiÃ§ kemi pÃ«rmendur tashmÃ«, mbledhja e ensarÃ«ve nÃ« Sakife, lÃ« vend pÃ«r shumÃ« pyetje por njÃ«herit tregon se instinkti i tyre ishte i shÃ«ndoshÃ«. Ngjarjet qÃ« do tÃ« vijonin, dÃ«shmuan se ata kishin tÃ« drejtÃ« nÃ« dyshimet qÃ« kishin nÃ« lidhje me qÃ«llimet e muhaxhirÃ«ve ndaj tyre. NÃ« mesin e muhaxhirÃ«ve, i vetmi qÃ« mund t`i mbronte interesat e tyre ishte Ali ibn Ebu Talibi. Por kur Kurejshi arriti ta mbante atÃ« larg pushtetit, arriti edhe t`i zbriste ensarÃ«t nÃ« nivelin e qytetarÃ«ve tÃ« zakonshÃ«m.
Kur vdiq Muhammedi dhe kur u pengua Aliu nga zÃ«vendÃ«simi i tij, ensarÃ«t (medinasit) pushuan sÃ« qeni tÃ« zotÃ« nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tyre.


48. Lufta pÃ«r pushtet III


Sakifeja e Beni Saidit
NÃ« Sahihun e tij, Buhariu pÃ«rcjell nga Umar ibn el-Hattabi:
Kur vdiq i DÃ«rguari, ensarÃ«t na kundÃ«rshtuan. Ata u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« Sakifen e Beni Saidit. Edhe Aliu, Zubejri dhe miqtÃ« e tyre na kundÃ«rshtuan.Â


Ã`ishte ajo qÃ« bÃ«nte Umari me miqtÃ« e tij dhe qÃ« ensarÃ«t e kundÃ«rshtonin? 
Kur vdiq i DÃ«rguari, ensarÃ«t, tÃ« ndjeshÃ«m ndaj rrymave tÃ« fshehura politike dhe tÃ« trembur nga ambicjet dhe qÃ«llimet e muhaxhirÃ«ve, u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« njÃ« kasolle tÃ« quajtur Sakife, nÃ« Medine dhe i rrÃ«fyen prijÃ«sit tÃ« tyre Saad ibn Ubades, nÃ« lidhje me planet e muhaxhirÃ«ve. Saadi ishte i sÃ«murÃ« dhe i tha tÃ« birit, Kajsit, se nuk ndjehej mirÃ« sa pÃ«r t`u folur njerÃ«zve tÃ« mbledhur. Pastaj i tregoi atij se Ã§`kishte pÃ«r tÃ« thÃ«nÃ« dhe ky i fundit ua pÃ«rsÃ«riti njerÃ«zve fjalÃ«t e tÃ« atit.


Fjalimi i Saadit
O ensarÃ«! Ju keni njÃ« pozitÃ« nÃ« Islam, tÃ« cilÃ«n se ka asnjeri dhe vetÃ«m kjo mjafton pÃ«r t`ju dalluar nÃ« gjithÃ« ArabinÃ«. I DÃ«rguari i Zotit e shpalli Islamin pÃ«r 13 vjet me rradhÃ«, nÃ« mesin e njerÃ«zve tÃ« tij dhe vetÃ«m pak njerÃ«z e pranuan porosinÃ« qÃ« kish` sjellur. Ata ishin aq tÃ« dobÃ«t sa nuk mundeshin as ta mbronin atÃ« ose tÃ« luftonin pÃ«r Islamin. Zoti, me mÃ«shirÃ«n e Tij, vendosi qÃ« t`jua falÃ« juve nderin pÃ«r ta mbrojtur Muhammedin. Ai ju zgjodhi juve nÃ« mesin e njerÃ«zve tÃ« tjerÃ«, pÃ«r t`i dhÃ«nÃ« strehÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij dhe muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« tjerÃ« tÃ« Mekkes. Ai vendosi qÃ« ta fuqizonte Islamin nÃ«pÃ«rmjet jush, qÃ« ju tÃ« luftonit kundÃ«r armiqve tÃ« fesÃ« sÃ« Tij. Ju e mbrojtÃ«t tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Tij nga armiqtÃ«, deri kur porosia e Islamit u pÃ«rhap nÃ« gjithÃ« ArabinÃ«. NÃ«pÃ«rmjet shpatave tuaja, ai e sundoi gjithÃ« ArabinÃ« nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« Islamit dhe ishte sÃ«rish nÃ«pÃ«rmjet shpatave tuaja, qÃ« paganÃ«t u nÃ«nshtruan. Pastaj erdhi koha qÃ« i DÃ«rguari tÃ« ndahej nga kjo botÃ«. Ai ishte i kÃ«naqur nga ju kur u nis drejt Zotit tÃ« tij. Andaj, Ã«shtÃ« e drejta e juaj ta sundoni ArabinÃ«, tani qÃ« ai ka vdekur.



EnsarÃ«t u pajtuan me Saadin dhe shtuan se, sipas tyre, s`kishte njeri mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« se ai pÃ«r t`u bÃ«rÃ« sundues i muslimanÃ«ve.
PikÃ«risht nÃ« atÃ« Ã§ast, Ebu Bekri, Umari dhe Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahu arritÃ«n nÃ« Sakife. Me tÃ« parÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, Thabit bin Kajsi, njÃ«ri nga ensarÃ«t, u ngrit dhe tha: Ne jemi robÃ«r tÃ« Zotit dhe pÃ«rkrahÃ«sit e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij. Dhe ju, muhaxhirÃ«t nga Mekkeja, jeni pak vetÃ«. Por ne e dimÃ« se ju doni ta merni nÃ« duar qeverisjen e Medines dhe tÃ« na pÃ«rjashtoni neve nga kjo mundÃ«si. (Historia e Taberiut dhe e Ibn Ethirit)
KÃ«to fjalÃ« flasin shumÃ« dhe tregojnÃ« se muhaxhirÃ«t kishin plane pÃ«r ta marrÃ« nÃ« dorÃ« pushtetin dhe se mbledhja e ensarÃ«ve nÃ« Sakife, s`ishte veÃ§se njÃ« reagim ndaj kÃ«tij plani.



Kur Thabit bin Kajsi i tha kÃ«to fjalÃ«, asnjÃ«ri nga tre muhaxhirÃ«t e sapoardhur nuk e kundÃ«rshtoi. Umari thotÃ« se kur Thabit bin Kajsi u ul, ai vetÃ« vendosi tÃ« thoshte diÃ§ka. ÂKisha pÃ«rgatitur njÃ« fjalim tÃ« mirÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« rast si kyÂ, thotÃ« Umari. (Tarikh`ul-Khulafa) 



Ky Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« pranim nga ana e Umarit se ai kishte bÃ«rÃ« pÃ«rgatitje paraprake pÃ«r t`u pÃ«rballur me Ã§do rast. Por Ebu Bekri e ndaloi dhe vetÃ« u foli ensarÃ«ve. Ai tha:
S`ka dyshim se Zoti e dÃ«rgoi Muhammedin me Besimin e vÃ«rtetÃ« dhe me dritÃ«n e fesÃ« sÃ« Tij. Andaj ai, i ftoi njerÃ«zit drejt fesÃ« sÃ« Zotit. Ne ishim tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« iu pÃ«rgjigjÃ«m dhe tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« e pranuam Islamin. Kushdo qÃ« e pranoi Islamin mÃ« pas, e bÃ«ri kÃ«tÃ« pas neve. PÃ«r mÃ« tepÃ«r, ne jemi nÃ« farefisni me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit dhe jemi mÃ« fisnikÃ«t e arabÃ«ve, pÃ«rnga gjaku dhe prejardhja. Nuk ka fis qÃ« s`e njeh prejardhjen e Kurejshit. 



Kurse ju ensarÃ«t, jeni ata qÃ« dhatÃ« strehÃ« dhe ndihmuat. Ju jeni vÃ«llezÃ«rit tanÃ« nÃ« fe dhe ne ju duam mÃ« shumÃ« se njerÃ«zit e tjerÃ«. Por prijÃ«sit duhet tÃ« jenÃ« nga Kurejshi. Ne do tÃ« jemi sundues dhe ju do tÃ« jeni vezirÃ«t tanÃ«. Nuk duhet tÃ« jeni xhelozÃ«. Ju na keni ndihmuar nÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n dhe nuk duhet tÃ« jeni tÃ« parÃ«t pÃ«r tÃ« kundÃ«rshtuar. UnÃ« ju sugjeroj qÃ« t`ia shprehni bindjen njÃ«rit nga kÃ«ta dy burra, Umarit ose Ebu Ubejdes. I kam zgjedhur tÃ« dy pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim. TÃ« dy e meritojnÃ« kÃ«tÃ« nder dhe meritojnÃ« tÃ« jenÃ« prijÃ«s.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal



Umari dhe Ebu Bekri erdhÃ«n nÃ« oborrin e Beni SaidÃ«ve. BashkÃ« me disa muhaxhirÃ«, ata e zunÃ« vendin e tyre nÃ« mbledhje. ShumÃ« shpejt, njÃ« njeri u ngrit dhe u foli ensarÃ«ve: ÂE gjithÃ« lavdia dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« falÃ«nderimet i takojnÃ« Zotit. Ne jemi ensarÃ«t, ndihmuesit e Zotit dhe ushtria e Islamit. Kurse ju, muhaxhirÃ«t, s`jeni veÃ§se njÃ« grup i vogÃ«l nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ushtri dhe doni tÃ« na e merni tÃ« drejtÃ«n e udhÃ«heqÃ«sisÃ«.Â



PÃ«r ensarÃ«t, kjo ishte njÃ« ankesÃ« e vjetÃ«r, e shqiptuar qÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Me ta dÃ«gjuar sÃ«rish, Umari u zemÃ«rua dhe ishte i gatshÃ«m t`i jepte fund edhe me shpatÃ« po tÃ« duhej. Por Ebu Bekri e qetÃ«soi dhe i kÃ«rkoi tÃ« ishte i butÃ«. Pastaj u kthye drejt ensarÃ«ve dhe tha:


ÂO ensarÃ«! Ne jemi mÃ« fisnikÃ«t pÃ«rnga gjaku dhe prejardhja. Ne jemi mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«njohurit, mÃ« tÃ« lavdishmit dhe mÃ« nÃ« numÃ«r, nga tÃ« gjithÃ« fiset e ArabisÃ«. PÃ«r mÃ« tepÃ«r, ne jemi mÃ« tÃ« afÃ«rt me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin, pÃ«rnga gjaku. VetÃ« Kur`ani na ka dalluar. Ishte vetÃ« Zoti, i cili tha: ÂtÃ« parÃ«t janÃ« muhaxhirÃ«t, pastaj ensarÃ«t dhe pastaj ata qÃ« i ndoqÃ«n kÃ«ta dy grupe nÃ« virtyte dhe nÃ« drejtÃ«siÂ. Ne ishim tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« u shpÃ«rngulÃ«m pÃ«r hir tÃ« Zotit dhe ju ishit ensarÃ«t, ndihmuesit. MegjithatÃ«, ju jeni vÃ«llezÃ«rit tanÃ« nÃ« fe, bashkÃ«punÃ«torÃ«t tanÃ« nÃ« luftÃ« dhe ndihmuesit tanÃ« kundÃ«r armikut. TÃ« gjitha virtytet qÃ« i keni pÃ«rmendur pÃ«r veten tuaj janÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rteta, sepse ju jeni mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«t e njerÃ«zve. Por arabÃ«t nuk do ta pranonin udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e ndonjÃ« fisi tjetÃ«r, pÃ«rveÃ§ Kurejshit. Andaj, ne do tÃ« jemi udhÃ«heqÃ«sit dhe ju vezirÃ«t tanÃ«.Â 
Pas kÃ«saj, u ngrit njÃ«ri nga ensarÃ«t dhe tha: ÂÃdo vendim varet nga ne. Dhe vendimi ynÃ« Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« ju ta keni prijÃ«sin tuaj dhe ne tonin.Â Por Ebu Bekri tha sÃ«rish se prijÃ«si i muslimanÃ«ve duhej tÃ« ishte nga Kurejshi kurse vezirÃ«t nga ensarÃ«t. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« pikÃ«, ai i zgjati duart e Umarit dhe tÃ« Ebu Ubejdes dhe tha: ÂSecili prej kÃ«tyre dy burrave meriton tÃ« jetÃ« prijÃ«s i muslimanÃ«ve. Zgjidheni njÃ«rin!Â (ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, Kairo 1935)


Por Umari e kundÃ«rshtoi Ebu Bekrin dhe tha:


ÂO Ebu Bekr, nuk Ã«shtÃ« e drejtÃ« qÃ« ndonjÃ«ri nga ne tÃ« dalÃ« para teje sepse ti je mÃ« i miri nÃ« mesin tonÃ«. Ti ishte Âshoku i shpellÃ«sÂ pÃ«r tÃ« DÃ«rguarin dhe Âi dyti nga tÃ« dyÂ. Dhe mos vallÃ« ka harruar dikush se i DÃ«rguari tÃ« kÃ«rkoi ty t`i udhÃ«heqÃ«sh muslimanÃ«t nÃ« namaz? Andaj, ti meriton mÃ« sÃ« shumti tÃ« jesh pasardhÃ«si i tij.Â



Pastaj njÃ« tjetÃ«r nga ensarÃ«t u ngrit pÃ«r t`iu pÃ«rgjigjur Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit. Ai tha:


ÂNe e dimÃ« se ju e pranuat Islamin para neve, i njohim edhe cilÃ«sitÃ« e tjera tuajat dhe ju duam gjithashtu. Por kemi frikÃ« se pas juve, dikush tjetÃ«r mund ta marrÃ« nÃ« dorÃ« qeverisjen dhe tÃ« jetÃ« i padrejtÃ« ndaj nesh. Andaj sugjerojmÃ« qÃ« tÃ« ketÃ« dy udhÃ«heqÃ«s, njÃ« muhaxhir dhe njÃ« ensar (autori: ky ishte hapi i parÃ« prapa i ensarÃ«ve, i cili e shfaqte dobÃ«sinÃ« e tyre). NÃ«se vdes njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s muhaxhir, njÃ« muhaxhir duhet ta zÃ«vendÃ«sojÃ« atÃ« dhe nÃ«se vdes njÃ« ensar, veÃ§ njÃ« ensar mund ta zÃ«vendÃ«sojÃ«. NÃ«se e pranoni kÃ«tÃ«, ne do tÃ« betohemi pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri ndaj juve. Ky Ã«shtÃ« plani mÃ« i mirÃ« sepse po tÃ« bÃ«het udhÃ«heqÃ«s njÃ« nga Kurejshi, ensarÃ«t do tÃ« jetojnÃ« gjithnjÃ« nÃ«n frikÃ« dhe sikur njÃ« ensar tÃ« bÃ«het prijÃ«si i vetÃ«m, kÃ«saj rradhe Kurejshi do tÃ« jetojÃ« me frikÃ«.Â


PÃ«rgjigja e Ebu Bekrit ishte: Zoti e dÃ«rgoi Muhammedin me Librin e Tij pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin. Asokohe, gjithkush i adhuronte idhujt e tij. Kur Muhammedi u tha t`i shkatÃ«rronin idhujt, ata u zemÃ«ruan dhe nuk donin tÃ« ndaheshin prej tyre. Andaj, Zoti i zgjodhi muhaxhirÃ«t qÃ« ta dÃ«shmonin profetÃ«sinÃ« e Muhammedit. Pjesa tjetÃ«r e arabÃ«ve i pÃ«rndjeknin dhe i ofendonin muhaxhirÃ«t por ata ishin tÃ« vendosur nÃ« pÃ«rkrahjen e tyre pÃ«r tÃ« DÃ«rguarin. Ata ishin tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« e adhuruan Zotin dhe tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« iu bindÃ«n tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij. Ata janÃ« tÃ« lidhur me tÃ« dhe janÃ« fisi i tij. Andaj, vetÃ«m ata meritojnÃ« tÃ« jenÃ« pasardhÃ«sit e tij dhe askush s`do t`i sfidonte nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« punÃ«, pÃ«rveÃ§ tÃ« padrejtÃ«ve. Dhe ju o ensarÃ«! Ju jeni njerÃ«z, virtytet e tÃ« cilÃ«ve s`i mohon dot askush. Askush s`guxon ta sfidojÃ« pozitÃ«n tuaj tÃ« lartÃ« nÃ« Islam. Zoti u bÃ«ri pÃ«rkrahÃ«s tÃ« fesÃ« sÃ« Tij dhe tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. PikÃ«risht tek ju u shpÃ«rngulÃ«n muhaxhirÃ«t. Andaj pozita juaj nÃ« Islam Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« e larta, pas muhaxhirÃ«ve. Ne ju duam dhe ju nderojmÃ«. Por mÃ« e drejtÃ« Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« prijÃ«sit tÃ« jenÃ« nga muhaxhirÃ«t dhe vezirÃ«t nga ensarÃ«t. GjithÃ« Ã§`tÃ« bÃ«jmÃ«, do ta bÃ«jmÃ« duke u kÃ«shilluar me ju.


FolÃ«si i ardhshÃ«m ishte njÃ« medinas, i quajtur Hubab ibn el-Mandhir. Ai tha:


O ensarÃ«! KÃ«ta njerÃ«z (muhaxhirÃ«t) janÃ« nÃ«n mbrojtjen tuaj dhe s`kanÃ« kurrfarÃ« fuqie pÃ«r t`ju kundÃ«rshtuar. Ju jeni njerÃ«zit e nderit dhe tÃ« fuqisÃ«. SytÃ« e gjithÃ« ArabisÃ« janÃ« kthyer drejt juve dhe ju e keni tÃ« njejtÃ«n pozitÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« nÃ« Islam, qÃ« e kanÃ« edhe ata. PÃ«r Zotin, ata nuk guxuan ta adhuronin hapur Zotin derisa ju nuk u dhatÃ« strehÃ« nÃ« qytetin tuaj. NÃ« asnjÃ« vend s`janÃ« thÃ«nÃ« hapur lutjet, pÃ«rveÃ§ nÃ« qytetin tuaj. Me shpatat tuaja u mundÃ«n idhujtarÃ«t dhe politeistÃ«t. Andaj, juve ju takon udhÃ«heqÃ«sia. Por nÃ«se ata s`pajtohen me njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« le tÃ« ketÃ« dy udhÃ«heqÃ«s.


Umari iu pÃ«rgjigj Hubabit, duke thÃ«nÃ«:



ÃshtÃ« e pamundur tÃ« ketÃ« dy mbretÃ«r nÃ« njÃ« tokÃ«. ArabÃ«t kurrÃ« s`kanÃ« pÃ«r t`iu nÃ«nshtruar dikujt qÃ« s`Ã«shtÃ« nga Kurejshi, ngase vetÃ« i DÃ«rguari i takonte Kurejshit. Andaj, Kalifi i muslimanÃ«ve duhet tÃ« jetÃ« njÃ« njeri qÃ« vjen nga fisi i vetÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Fakti se ai ishte nga Kurejshi, nuk lÃ« vend pÃ«r diskutime. Ne jemi kurejshitÃ« dhe askush s`mund tÃ« na sfidojÃ« nÃ« rolin tonÃ« si udhÃ«heqÃ«s.



Hubabi iu pÃ«rgjigj:


O ensarÃ«! Mos e dÃ«gjoni kÃ«tÃ« njeri dhe as shokÃ«t e tij! Kalifati Ã«shtÃ« e drejta e juaj. Mereni atÃ«! Po s`e pranuan kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, dÃ«bojini ata nga qyteti juaj dhe pastaj zgjidhni njÃ« prijÃ«s! Mos ua jepni kÃ«tyre njerÃ«zve, atÃ« qÃ« e keni fituar me shpatat tuaja dhe nÃ«se ndonjÃ«ri mÃ« kundÃ«rshton tani, kam pÃ«r ta heshtur me shpatÃ«n time.


Pastaj Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahu u ngrit dhe tha:


O ensarÃ«! Ju ishit tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« e pÃ«rkrahÃ«t tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit dhe qÃ« i dhatÃ« strehÃ« fesÃ« sÃ« tij. A do tÃ« jeni tani tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« tÃ« shkaktoni trazira nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« fe?
Pas tij, foli njÃ« tjetÃ«r ensar i quajtur Beshir ibn Saad. Ai e dinte se ensarÃ«t dÃ«shironin ta zgjidhnin Saad ibn Ubaden si udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. Ai e xhelozonte Saadin dhe nuk dÃ«shironte ta shihte atÃ« si udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« ArabisÃ«. Andaj, ajo qÃ« e tha nÃ« Sakife, nuk ishte e prirÃ« nga dashuria e tij pÃ«r Ebu Bekrin ose pÃ«r muhaxhirÃ«t, por nga xhelozia qÃ« kishte ndaj Saadit. Ai tha:


O ensarÃ«! S`ka dyshim se ne jemi tÃ« parÃ«t nÃ« Islam dhe nÃ« luftÃ«rat e Islamit. Por ngase Ã«shtÃ« ashtu, atÃ«herÃ« tÃ« mos i shohim vetÃ«m interesat tona tani. QÃ«llimi ynÃ« duhet tÃ« jetÃ« kÃ«naqÃ«sia e Zotit dhe bindja ndaj tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. ShÃ«rbimet tona pÃ«r Islamin ishin pÃ«r hir tÃ« Zotit dhe jo pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rfituar nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«. ÃshtÃ« Zoti, Ai qÃ« do t`ju shpÃ«rblejÃ« andaj s`ka kuptim qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rpiqemi pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rfituar nga kÃ«to shÃ«rbime tonat. I DÃ«rguari i Zotit ishte nga Kurejshi dhe pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, Ã«shtÃ« e drejtÃ« qÃ« edhe pasardhÃ«si i tij tÃ« jetÃ« nga i njejti fis. Ata meritojnÃ« tÃ« jenÃ« trashÃ«gimtarÃ«. Kalifati Ã«shtÃ« e drejta e tyre dhe jo e jona. Andaj s`kemi pÃ«rse t`i kundÃ«rshtojmÃ« pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Pra, kinie frikÃ« Zotin dhe mos kÃ«rkoni ta merni atÃ« qÃ« s`ju takon!


KÃ«to fjalÃ« tÃ« Beshirit i dhanÃ« guxim Ebu Bekrit, i cili u ngrit sÃ«rish dhe tha: 


SiÃ§ thashÃ« edhe mÃ« parÃ«, prijÃ«sit duhet tÃ« jenÃ« nga Kurejshi. Andaj o ensarÃ«, mos krijoni ndarje nÃ« mesin e muslimanÃ«ve. KÃ«shilla ime pÃ«r ju Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« t`ia shprehnin bindjen dhe besnikÃ«rinÃ« njÃ«rit nga kÃ«ta dy burra, Umarit ose Ebu Ubejdes. QÃ« tÃ« dy janÃ« nga Kurejshi.



Por Umari ia preu fjalÃ«n dhe tha:


Si Ã«shtÃ« e mundur qÃ« dikujt tjetÃ«r t`i betohemi pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri kur ti ndodhesh nÃ« mesin tonÃ«? Ti je mÃ« i vjetri i Kurejshit dhe ke kaluar mÃ« shumÃ« kohÃ« me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin, nga Ã§`kemi kaluar ne. Andaj asnjÃ«ri s`mund tÃ« dalÃ« para teje. Zgjate dorÃ«n qÃ« tÃ« tÃ« betohem pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri.
Umari ia kapi dorÃ«n Ebu Bekrit dhe e vendosi dorÃ«n e vete mbi tÃ« tijÃ«n, nÃ« shenjÃ« besnikÃ«rie. Me kÃ«tÃ« akt, ai e njohi Ebu Bekrin si Kalif.



TÃ« njejtÃ«n e bÃ«nÃ« edhe Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahu dhe Beshir bin Saadi nga ensarÃ«t. Ky i fundit dukej se po e bÃ«nte me shumÃ« zell kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Hubab ibn el-Mandhiri, duke e parÃ« atÃ«, bÃ«rtiti:


O Beshir! Ti je tradhÃ«tar i njerÃ«zve tÃ« tu. Ne e dimÃ« pÃ«rse u ngute t`ia shprehÃ«sh besnikÃ«rinÃ« Ebu Bekrit. Ti e xhelozon Saad ibn Ubaden, o tradhÃ«tar i shkretÃ«! Sa urren ta shohÃ«sh atÃ« si udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve.


PikÃ«risht nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§ast kritik, nÃ« skenÃ« u shfaqÃ«n beduinÃ«t e fiseve qÃ« jetonin ndÃ«rmjet Mekkes dhe Medines. Ata kishin njÃ« antipati ndaj ensarÃ«ve dhe kishin ardhur nÃ« qytet, me tÃ« dÃ«gjuar pÃ«r vdekjen e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Duke kuptuar se Ã§`po ngjante, ata e rrethuan Sakifen. Shfaqja e tyre e papritur u dha njÃ« pÃ«rkrahje tÃ« fortÃ« morale Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit dhe nÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n kohÃ«, e shkatÃ«rroi vetÃ«besimin e ensarÃ«ve. TÃ« gjithÃ« beduinÃ«t ishin tÃ« armatosur. Me arritjen e tyre, pÃ«rparÃ«sia nÃ« debatin e gjatÃ« ndÃ«rmjet ensarÃ«ve dhe muhaxhirÃ«ve, kaloi nÃ« anÃ«n e kÃ«tyre tÃ« fundit.


G. E. Von Grunebaum



NÃ« mbledhjen e tensionuar, ensarÃ«t mÃ« nÃ« fund u bindÃ«n qÃ« tÃ« mos kÃ«rkonin njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s nga mesi i tyre dhe tÃ« mos insistonin nÃ« konceptin e dy udhÃ«heqÃ«sve. PjesÃ«risht nÃ«n shtypjen e beduinÃ«ve qÃ« po e mbushnin qytetin, ata u pajtuan qÃ« t`i shprehnin besnikÃ«ri Ebu Bekrit. (ÂIslami klasik-njÃ« histori 600-1258Â)


MÃ« pas, Umari do tÃ« thoshte se deri nÃ« arritjen e beduinÃ«ve nÃ« Sakife, ai kishte qenÃ« nÃ« dyshim nÃ« lidhje me rezultatin e mbledhjes. Arritja e tyre nÃ« kohÃ« dhe shtypja qÃ« u bÃ«nÃ« ensarÃ«ve, garantoi qÃ« ata ta pranonin ngjitjen e Ebu Bekrit nÃ« fron.



Loja e Beshirit kishte dhÃ«nÃ« rezultat. Ai e shkatÃ«rroi vullnetin e ensarÃ«ve. KundÃ«rshtimet e Saad ibn Ubades dhe Hubab ibn el-Mandhirit ishin tÃ« kota. Kur Umari, Ebu Ubejdeja dhe Beshiri i shprehin besnikÃ«ri Ebu Bekrit, tÃ« tjerÃ«t i ndoqÃ«n si dele tÃ« bindura. EnsarÃ«t e kishin humbur betejÃ«n...
ÃelÃ«si i suksesit tÃ« Ebu Bekrit nÃ« Sakife ishte armiqÃ«sia e ndÃ«rsjellÃ« mes fiseve Aus dhe Khazraxh, tÃ« Medines. KÃ«to dy fise kishin bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« luftÃ« tÃ« tyre tÃ« ÂnjÃ«qind vjetÃ«veÂ dhe i kishin shuar kÃ«to armiqÃ«si vetÃ«m pÃ«r shkak tÃ« lodhjes dhe mjerimit tek tÃ« dy palÃ«t.


G. E. Von Grunebaum



Fiset Aus dhe Khazraxh, breza me rradhÃ« kishin qenÃ« nÃ« njÃ« gjendje tÃ« vazhdueshme lufte guerilase me njÃ«ri-tjetrin. Ky konflikt e arriti kulmin nÃ« vitin 617 nÃ« betejÃ«n e Bu`athit, pas tÃ« cilÃ«s, protagonistÃ«t e saj ishin aq tÃ« sfilitur dhe tÃ« shkatÃ«rruar sa gradualisht shkuan drejt njÃ« armÃ«pushimi, tÃ« ndÃ«rprerÃ« herÃ« pas here nga ndonjÃ« akt gjakmarrjeje. (ÂIslami klasik-njÃ« histori 600-1258Â)


Beteja e fundit me rÃ«ndÃ«si ndÃ«rmjet kÃ«tyre dy fiseve ishte bÃ«rÃ« vetÃ«m katÃ« vite para arritjes tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nÃ« Medine, si ndÃ«rmjetÃ«sues. NÃ« Ã§astin qÃ« tÃ« dy fiset e njohÃ«n atÃ« si sundues, ata u pajtuan qÃ« t`ia linin atij vendimet nÃ« lidhje me mosmarrÃ«veshjet e tyre. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ata mÃ« nÃ« fund u dhanÃ« fund luftÃ«rave tÃ« tyre shkatÃ«rrimtare. Por menjÃ«herÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« NdÃ«rmjetÃ«suesit dhe GjykatÃ«sit, xhelozitÃ« e tyre tÃ« vjetra, frika dhe dyshimet u shfaqÃ«n sÃ«rish.
Kur pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit Aus vÃ«rejtÃ«n se fisi Khazraxh e kishte sugjeruar Saad bin Ubaden si kandidat pÃ«r Kalif, menduan se nÃ«se ai e merte nÃ« duar pushtetin, ata vetÃ« do tÃ« ktheheshin pÃ«rgjithmonÃ« nÃ« robÃ«r. Ata mendonin se interesat e tyre do tÃ« ishin mÃ« tÃ« sigurta, nÃ«se udhÃ«heqÃ«si vinte nga mesi i muhaxhirÃ«ve mekkas. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, ata u ngutÃ«n pÃ«r t`i lÃ«nÃ« Ebu Bekrit tÃ« kuptojÃ« se do t`i shprehnin bindjen atij, para se fisi Khazraxh ta shpallte udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« ri, Saad bin Ubaden. Ishte, pra, fisi Aus i Medines, qÃ« ia siguroi Ebu Bekrit pozitÃ«n e tij si Kalif. FaktorÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«, si tradhÃ«tia e Bashir ibn Saadit ndaj fisit tÃ« tij, Khazraxh, dhe intervenimi i beduinÃ«ve nÃ« njÃ« Ã§ast kritik, dhanÃ« njÃ« kontribut tÃ« konsiderueshÃ«m nÃ« zgjedhjen e Ebu Bekrit.


Maxime Rodinson



Medinasit dhe veÃ§anÃ«risht pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit Khazraxh, e ndjenin se kurejshtitÃ«t e ardhur nga Mekkeja bashkÃ« me Muhammedin (tÃ« cilÃ«t i kishin xhelozuar gjithnjÃ«), tani do tÃ« pÃ«rpiqeshin ta mernin nÃ« duar sundimin. I DÃ«rguari kishte vdekur dhe nuk kishte asnjÃ« arsye tashmÃ« pÃ«rse t`u nÃ«nshtroheshin tÃ« huajve. Ata organizuan njÃ« mbledhje nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e njÃ«rit prej klaneve medinase, atÃ« tÃ« fisit Saida, pÃ«r tÃ« diskutuar se si do tÃ« mund t`i mbronin interesat e tyre mÃ« sÃ« miri. Ata vendosÃ«n se mÃ« e mira do tÃ« ishte qÃ« ta zgjidhnin njÃ« nga mesi i tyre, Saad bin Ubaden, si UdhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« Medines.
Ebu Bekri, i cili ishte nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e Muhammedit, u lajmÃ«rua pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« dhe shpejtoi tÃ« shkonte nÃ« mbledhje bashkÃ« me miqtÃ« e tij, Umarin dhe Ebu Ubejden. NÃ« rrugÃ«, atyre iu bashkangjit edhe prijÃ«si i fisit Aus, qÃ« ishte rival i fisit Khazraxh. GjÃ«ja e fundit qÃ« do tÃ« donin tÃ« shihnin pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit Aus, ishte qÃ« sundimi tÃ« mbetej nÃ« duart e fisit Khazraxh. NÃ«pÃ«r rrugÃ«t e Medines, tensioni u pÃ«rhap edhe tek pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fiseve tÃ« tjera, tÃ« cilÃ«t nuk donin tÃ« ishin gurÃ« shahu nÃ« njÃ« luftÃ« pÃ«r pushtet, qÃ« mund tÃ« fillonte Ã§do Ã§ast. Teksa po binte nata, tÃ« gjithÃ« e kishin harruar trupin e pajetÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit, qÃ« rrinte shtrirÃ« nÃ« kasollen e vogÃ«l tÃ« Aishes. 
Diskutimi qÃ« vazhdoi nÃ«n dritÃ«n e llambave dhe flakadanÃ«ve ishte i gjatÃ«, i tensionuar dhe kaotik. NjÃ«ri nga medinasit sugjeroi qÃ« tÃ« kishte dy udhÃ«heqÃ«s, njÃ« medinas dhe njÃ« mekkas. ShumÃ« prej tÃ« pranishmive e kishin tÃ« qartÃ« se kjo do tÃ« thoshte njÃ« ndarje pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane. TÃ« gjithÃ« po bÃ«rtisnin dhe madje mund tÃ« ketÃ« patur edhe konfrontime fizike. (ÂMuhammediÂ, 1971)



Dhe vÃ«rtet pati konfrontime fizike. Saad bin Ubadeja e kapi Umarin pÃ«r mjekrre kurse Umari e kÃ«rcÃ«noi se do ta vriste sikur t`i kÃ«puste njÃ« qime tÃ« mjekrrÃ«s. Umari i tha Hubab ibn el-Mandhirit: ÂZoti tÃ« vraftÃ«!Â. Ky i fundit ia ktheu me tÃ« njejtat fjalÃ«.


Hubabi dÃ«shpÃ«rimthi pÃ«rpiqej pÃ«r ta kontrolluar situatÃ«n. Teksa po pÃ«rpiqej t`i ndalte ata qÃ« niseshin pÃ«r t`i shprehur besnikÃ«ri Ebu Bekrit, njÃ« grup e sulmoi, ia mori shpatÃ«n dhe e nxorri jashtÃ«. KÃ«ta ishin pÃ«rkrahÃ«sit beduinÃ« tÃ« muhaxhirÃ«ve. Hubabi e humbi shpatÃ«n e tij por vazhdoi t`i godiste medinasit qÃ« po i shprehnin besnikÃ«ri Ebu Bekrit. Ai i mallkoi duke thÃ«nÃ«:


ÂO ensarÃ«! Jam duke parÃ« me sytÃ« e mi se si fÃ«mijÃ«t tuaj po luten pÃ«r bukÃ« nÃ« dyert e kÃ«tyre mekkasve dhe si nÃ« vend tÃ« bukÃ«s, pÃ«rzihen me shqelma e me dhÃ«mbÃ« tÃ« thyer.Â


Ebu Bekri e pyeti Hubabin:


ÂA ke frikÃ« se unÃ« kam pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« diÃ§ka tÃ« tillÃ«?Â Ai tha: ÂJo! S`kam frikÃ« prej teje por prej atyre qÃ« do tÃ« vijnÃ« mÃ« pas.Â Duke u pÃ«rpjekur ta qetÃ«sonte, Ebu Bekri tha: ÂPo tÃ« ndodhÃ« diÃ§ka e tillÃ«, gjithmonÃ« do tÃ« kesh tÃ« drejtÃ« ta tÃ«rheqÃ«sh betimin tÃ«nd pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri.Â Hubabi ia ktheu: ÂAtÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« jetÃ« tepÃ«r vonÃ« dhe s`do tÃ« sjellÃ« dobi.Â



Ishte pikÃ«risht kjo mbledhje kaotike, joformale dhe e zhurmshme qÃ« e zgjodhi Ebu Bekrin pÃ«r Kalif. Medinasit i dhanÃ« vetÃ«m njÃ« pÃ«rkrahje tÃ« ftohtÃ« dhe tÃ« detyrueshme zgjedhjes sÃ« tij. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mbledhje, diskutimi nuk ishte nÃ« lidhje me zgjedhjen e personit mÃ« tÃ« kualifikuar pÃ«r tÃ« udhÃ«hequr. Umari, me shumÃ« shkathtÃ«si e mbajti tÃ« mbuluar Ã§Ã«shtjen e kualifikimit tÃ« nevojshÃ«m pÃ«r udhÃ«heqÃ«s dhe nuk lejoi qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rmendej gjatÃ« gjithÃ« debatit. ÃÃ«shtje e kualifikimeve dhe cilÃ«sive tÃ« kandidatit pÃ«r udhÃ«heqÃ«s, u fundos nÃ«n pluhurin e njÃ« retorike tÃ« mjegullt.


Saad bin Ubadeja, prijÃ«si i fisit Khazraxh dhe kandidati nÃ« zgjedhjen pa kritere dhe tÃ« Âhapur pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ«Â tÃ« Sakifes, ishte njÃ«ri nga personat qÃ« nuk pranoi t`i shprehte besnikÃ«ri Ebu Bekrit. Ai i tha:


ÂO Ebu Bekr! Po tÃ« mos isha kaq i sÃ«murÃ«, do t`tÃ« dÃ«rgoja ty nÃ« Mekke, bashkÃ« me miqtÃ« e tu.Â


Pas kÃ«saj, Saadi u kÃ«rkoi miqve tÃ« tij qÃ« ta nxirrnin jashtÃ«. PÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ«, Ebu Bekri nuk e ngacmoi atÃ«. Por njÃ« ditÃ«, i dÃ«rgoi fjalÃ« qÃ« tÃ« vinte tek ai dhe t`i betoheshte pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri. Saadi nuk pranoi. Umari i bÃ«ri shtypje Ebu Bekrit qÃ« tÃ« merte betim prej tij me forcÃ«. Por Beshir bin Saadi ndÃ«rhyri dhe tha: ÂNÃ«se Saadi nuk u ka dhÃ«nÃ« besÃ« njÃ«herÃ«, s`ka forcÃ« qÃ« ta detyrojÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. NÃ«se e sulmoni, kjo do tÃ« Ã§ojÃ« nÃ« gjakderdhje dhe i gjithÃ« fisi Khazraxh do tÃ« ngrihet kundÃ«r jush. PÃ«r mendimin tim, s`do tÃ« ishte me mend qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rdorej forca pÃ«r ta detyruar. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, ai Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« njeri i vetÃ«m dhe si i tillÃ«, s`mund tÃ« bÃ«jÃ« asgjÃ«.Â


TÃ« gjithÃ« ata qÃ« ishin tÃ« pranishÃ«m pranÃ« Kalifit, e miratuan mendimin e Beshirit dhe Saadi u la i qetÃ«. Ai u shÃ«rua nga sÃ«mundja e tij dhe pas tre vitesh, u shpÃ«rngul pÃ«r nÃ« Siri.
Tekstet e fjalimeve tÃ« mbajtura nÃ« Sakife dhe pÃ«rshkrimi i ngjarjeve tÃ« ndodhura me kÃ«tÃ« rast, janÃ« marrÃ« nga burimet vijuese:
1- ÂHistoriaÂ e Taberiut
2- ÂTarikh el-KamilÂ nga Ibn Ethiri
3- ÂKitab el-Imama ves-SijasaÂ nga Ibn Kutajba Dinvariut
4- ÂSiret`ul-HalebijeÂ nga Halebiu


 49. Lufta pÃ«r pushtet IV


Kur Ebu Bekri u zgjodh Kalif nÃ« Sakife, ai, Umari dhe Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahu u kthyen nÃ« xhaminÃ« e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. ShumÃ« njerÃ«z ishin mbledhur aty dhe nÃ« mesin e tyre ishin edhe pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit Umejje, Saad bin Ebi Vakkasi, Abdurrahman bin Aufi dhe disa muhaxhirÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«.



Duke i parÃ« tÃ« mbledhur nÃ« grupe tÃ« vogla, Umari bÃ«rtiti: ÂEbu Bekri u zgjodh si Kalif i muslimanÃ«ve. Tani tÃ« gjithÃ« duhet t`ia shprehni besnikÃ«rinÃ« atij. EnsarÃ«t, Ebu Ubejdeja dhe unÃ« tashmÃ« e kemi bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«.Â
UmajjadÃ«t e pranishÃ«m nÃ« xhami, ishin tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« iu pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n thirrjes sÃ« Umarit dhe qÃ« ia shprehÃ«n besnikÃ«rinÃ« Ebu Bekrit. Saad bin Ebi Vakkasi, Abdurrahmn bin Aufi dhe tÃ« tjerÃ«t, vijuan nga pas.
DitÃ«n e hÃ«nÃ«, thuase e gjithÃ« ÂpariaÂ ia shprehi besnikÃ«rinÃ« Ebu Bekrit. ÂPopulli i thjeshtÃ«Â nuk ishte lajmÃ«ruar akoma pÃ«r zgjedhjen e tij. Ata erdhÃ«n tÃ« martÃ«n nÃ« xhami dhe gjatÃ« gjithÃ« ditÃ«s, Ebu Bekri ishte i zÃ«nÃ« duke i pranuar betimet e tyre pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri. VetÃ«m ditÃ«n e mÃ«rkurÃ«, Ebu Bekri pati kohÃ« pÃ«r t`u marrÃ« me Ã§Ã«shtjet e tjera.
NÃ« ndÃ«rkohÃ«, gjatÃ« gjithÃ« asaj beteje pÃ«r pushtet nÃ« Sakife, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi dhe pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« fisit Hashim, ishin tÃ« zÃ«nÃ« me varrimin e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Kur ky i fundit ishte varrosur tashmÃ«, Aliu dhe fisi Hashim u tÃ«rhoqÃ«n nÃ«pÃ«r shtÃ«pitÃ« e tyre.


ShumÃ« njerÃ«z nÃ« Medine ia kishin shprehur besnikÃ«rinÃ« Ebu Bekrit por kishte akoma disa tÃ« tillÃ« qÃ« s`e pranonin pÃ«r Kalif. MÃ« i spikaturi ndÃ«r to ishte Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, prijÃ«si i ri i familjes sÃ« hashimitÃ«ve. Kalifi i ri dhe kÃ«shilltarÃ«t e tij besonin se ishte absolutisht jetike qÃ« Aliu tÃ« shprehte besnikÃ«ri, njÃ«soj si tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«t. Ata e thirrÃ«n Aliun por ai e refuzoi ftesÃ«n e tyre. Ky refuzim nga ana e tij e zemÃ«roi Umarin. SiÃ§ kishte qenÃ« faktori kryesor nÃ« zgjedhjen e Ebu Bekrit si Kalif, tani ai e kishte mbathur rolin mÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« ekzekutiv nÃ« qeverinÃ« e re tÃ« Sakifes.


Ai u nis bashkÃ« me rroje tÃ« armatosura pÃ«r t`i ekzekutuar urdhrat e qeverisÃ« dhe kÃ«rcÃ«noi se do ta digjte shtÃ«pinÃ« e vajzÃ«s sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zoti, nÃ«se Aliu nuk vinte pÃ«r t`ia shprehur bindjen Ebu Bekrit. Dikush tha se kjo shtÃ«pi i takonte tÃ« bijÃ«s sÃ« Muhammedit por Umari ia ktheu se kjo nuk kishte fare rÃ«ndÃ«si. Ajo qÃ« ishte me rÃ«ndÃ«si, ishte qÃ« tÃ« merej betimi i besnikÃ«risÃ« nga Aliu.


Edward Gibbon



VetÃ«m hashimitÃ«t nuk pranuan t`i shprehnin besnikÃ«ri Ebu Bekrit dhe prijÃ«si i tyre (Aliu), kaloi gjashtÃ« muaj nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij, nÃ« njÃ« opozitÃ« tÃ« heshtur dhe tÃ« pavarur, pa u vÃ«nÃ« veshin kÃ«rcÃ«nimeve tÃ« Umarit, i cili u pÃ«rpoq edhe ta digjte shtÃ«pinÃ« e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. (ÂRÃ«nia dhe shkatÃ«rrimi i PerandorisÃ« RomakeÂ)


Madje edhe njÃ« person si Shibliu, biografi i Umarit dhe njÃ«ri ndÃ«r admiruesit e tij mÃ« tÃ« flaktÃ«, nuk ka mundur tÃ« mos pranojÃ« se ÂUmari ishte njÃ« njeri i dhunshÃ«m dhe nuk Ã«shtÃ« aq e pamundur qÃ« ai edhe tÃ« jetÃ« pÃ«rpjekur pÃ«r ta djegur shtÃ«pinÃ« e vajzÃ«s sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguaritÂ(ÂEl-FarukÂ) 
Sa simpatike dhe sa heroike kjo pÃ«rpjekje e Umarit pÃ«r ta djegur shtÃ«pinÃ« e Fatima ZehrasÃ«!!! Tri ditÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« fundit tÃ« Zotit pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin, Umari mbÃ«rriti para derÃ«s sÃ« FatimesÃ«. NjÃ« grup njerÃ«zish ishte me tÃ« dhe ai kÃ«rkoi qÃ« Aliu t`i shprehte besnikÃ«rinÃ« Ebu Bekrit.
Ky demonstrim ÂheroizmiÂ, me siguri duhet ta ketÃ« ÂkÃ«naqurÂ me tÃ« madhe Zotin, nÃ« veÃ§anti kur tÃ« kujtojmÃ« se, pÃ«rveÃ§ Aliut dhe FatimesÃ«, nÃ« shtÃ«pi gjendeshin edhe katÃ«r fÃ«mijÃ«t e tyre, nipÃ«rit dhe mbesat e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, mosha e tÃ« cilÃ«ve ishte ndÃ«rmjet dy dhe tetÃ« vjeÃ§. FÃ«mijÃ«t me siguri u ÂmagjepsÃ«nÂ nga zÃ«ri i Umarit. PÃ«r ta, ai me siguri u duk si ndonjÃ« ÂbabadimÃ«rÂ i shkretÃ«tirÃ«s, qÃ« qÃ«ndronte para derÃ«s sÃ« tyre, me njÃ« ÂdhuratÃ«Â tÃ« zjarrtÃ« pÃ«r ta. ÂDhurataÂ e tij kishte fuqi t`i kthente muret e pÃ«rhimta tÃ« shtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« tyre, nÃ« njÃ« vallÃ«zim magjik flakÃ«sh.



Ã`mund tÃ« kishte bÃ«rÃ« tjetÃ«r pÃ«r t`i ÂqetÃ«suarÂ dhe pÃ«r tÃ« mos ua prishur qejfin, pas vdekjes sÃ« gjyshit tÃ« tyre Muhammedit, i cili aq shumÃ« i kishte dashur? Mos vallÃ« ata kishin parÃ« ndonjÃ« spektakÃ«l ÂfishekzjarreshÂ, si ai qÃ« do t`ua pÃ«rgatiste Umari, vetÃ«m sikur babai i tyre tÃ« mos i shprehte besnikÃ«ri Ebu Bekrit???


AtÃ« Ã§ast, edhe Zubejr bin Avvami ishte me Aliun. Gruaja e tij ishte njÃ« nga vajzat e Ebu Bekrit dhe nÃ«na e tij Safije bin Abdul Muttalib ishte halla e Muhammedit dhe e Aliut. Andaj, ai thoshte gjithnjÃ« se ishte pjesÃ«tar i hashimitÃ«ve. Umari i urdhÃ«roi qÃ« t`i shprehte besnikÃ«ri Ebu Bekrit por ai nuk pranoi dhe kÃ«rcÃ«noi se do ta pÃ«rdorte shpatÃ«n e tij, nÃ«se Umari vazhdonte me shtypjet. Umari u urdhÃ«roi njerÃ«zve tÃ« tij qÃ« t`ia mernin shpatÃ«n dhe ata arritÃ«n ta nÃ«nshtronin Zubejrin. Ai u Ã§armatos dhe u dÃ«rgua tek vjehrri i tij, Ebu Bekri. VetÃ«m pas gjithÃ« kÃ«saj, ai e pranoi Ebu Bekrin pÃ«r Kalif.


Umari u pÃ«rpoq t`i bindte me kÃ«rcÃ«nime dhe me ashpÃ«rsi. Pas largimit tÃ« Zubejrit, gjithÃ« vÃ«mendjen e tij e pÃ«rqÃ«ndroi tek Aliu, tÃ« cilin gjithashtu e detyroi tÃ« shkonte pranÃ« Ebu Bekrit. Atje, Umari ia pÃ«rsÃ«riti tÃ« njejtÃ«n kÃ«rkesÃ«, por Aliu i tha:


UnÃ« jam njÃ« rob i Zotit dhe jam vÃ«llai i Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij. Robi i Zotit nuk mund tÃ« bÃ«het rob i dikujt tjetÃ«r. NÃ«se ju e morÃ«t nÃ« duar qeverisjen ngase, siÃ§ thatÃ«, jeni mÃ« tÃ« afÃ«rt me Muhammedin se ensarÃ«t, atÃ«herÃ« unÃ« po ju them se jam vÃ«llai i tij. Cili nga ju mund tÃ« pretendojÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« i afÃ«rt me tÃ«, se unÃ«? TÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«t duhet mua tÃ« ma shprehin besnikÃ«rinÃ« dhe askujt tjetÃ«r. Ju po ia vidhni tÃ« drejtÃ«n familjes sÃ« mÃ«suesit tuaj. Ju i bindÃ«t ensarÃ«t se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit ishte nga mesi juaj dhe ata ua dhanÃ« Kalifatin. Tani unÃ« po e pÃ«rdor argumentin tuaj kundÃ«r juve. Ne jemi trashÃ«gimtarÃ«t e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tij dhe pas vdekjes. NÃ«se vÃ«rtet besoni nÃ« misionin e tij dhe e pranoni sinqerisht Islamin, atÃ«herÃ« mos na e merni tÃ« drejtÃ«n! 
Umari ia ktheu:


Ti je njÃ« rob i Zotit por nuk je vÃ«llai i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij. Por sido qÃ« tÃ« jetÃ«, ti do t`i shprehÃ«sh bindje Ebu Bekrit dhe ne s`kemi pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« lÃ«shuar derisa ta bÃ«sh kÃ«tÃ«.
Aliu tha:


O Umar! ÃshtÃ« tejet e kuptueshme pÃ«rse ti e mbron me kaq zell kauzÃ«n e Ebu Bekrit. Ti sot po e bÃ«n atÃ« mbret, qÃ« pastaj ai tÃ« ta lÃ«shojÃ« vendin. UnÃ« s`do ta bÃ«j atÃ« qÃ« thua dhe s`kam pÃ«r t`iu betuar pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri.


Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahu ishte njÃ« pjesÃ«tar i ÂtrojkÃ«sÂ dhe si rrjedhojÃ«, njÃ« mbrojtÃ«s i qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes. Edhe ai bÃ«ri njÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r ta bindur Aliun qÃ« ta njihte qeverinÃ« e re dhe t`i shprehte besnikÃ«rinÃ« prijÃ«sit tÃ« saj. Ai tha:



O kushÃ«riri i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit! Ti je mÃ« i ri se kÃ«ta burra. Ata janÃ« shumÃ« mÃ« tÃ« moshuar se ti dhe kanÃ« shumÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r pÃ«rvojÃ«. Tani ti duhet t`i betohesh Ebu Bekrit pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri dhe mbase ndonjÃ« ditÃ«, do tÃ« vijÃ« edhe rradha jote. Ti meriton tÃ« jesh prijÃ«si i muslimanÃ«ve pÃ«r shkak se je ndÃ«r tÃ« parÃ«t muslimanÃ«, je i guximshÃ«m, i menÃ§ur, i ditur dhe i ke shÃ«rbyer shumÃ« Islamit. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ti je edhe dhÃ«ndri i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit.


Aliu u pÃ«rgjigj:


O muhaxhirÃ«! Mos e merni fuqinÃ« dhe autoritetin e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit nga shtÃ«pia e tij nÃ« shtÃ«pitÃ« tuaja! PÃ«r Zotin, trashÃ«gimia e Muhammedit na takon neve. Ai vetÃ« e shpalli kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, jo njÃ« por shumÃ« herÃ« me rradhÃ«. A ka ndonjÃ« nÃ« mesin tuaj qÃ« e di Kur`anin mÃ« mirÃ« se Ã§`e di unÃ«? Mos ka vallÃ« ndonjÃ« nÃ« mesin tuaj qÃ« mÃ« mirÃ« i njeh sjelljet dhe thÃ«niet e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit se unÃ«? A ka ndonjÃ« qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« i aftÃ« se unÃ« pÃ«r ta udhÃ«hequr kÃ«tÃ« qeveri? NÃ«se ka njÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, ma thoni dhe unÃ« do ta pranoj. Por njÃ« njeri tÃ« tillÃ« nuk ka. VetÃ«m unÃ« mund t`u japÃ« paqe, pÃ«rparim dhe drejtÃ«si tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Andaj mos iu nÃ«nshtroni lakmisÃ« dhe mos i vendosni dÃ«shirat dhe ambicjet tuaja para urdhrave tÃ« Zotit dhe tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij. Po tÃ« veproni kÃ«shtu, do tÃ« devijoni nga e vÃ«rteta dhe do tÃ« bini nÃ« gabim.


Beshir bin Saadi, qÃ« kishte qenÃ« i pari medinas pÃ«r t`i betuar Ebu Bekrit pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri, ia preu fjalÃ«n Aliut dhe tha:


O Ali! Po tÃ« na kishe thÃ«nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« mÃ« herÃ«t, ne nuk do t`i betoheshim askujt tjetÃ«r pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri.


Aliu ia ktheu:


A nuk e dinit vallÃ«? Ju mÃ« thoni qÃ« unÃ« duhej tÃ« hyja nÃ« Sakife pÃ«r tÃ« garuar me ju pÃ«r Kalifatin dhe ta lija tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit menjÃ«herÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, njÃ«soj siÃ§ e latÃ« ju. UnÃ« nuk mund ta bÃ«ja kÃ«tÃ« sepse njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« s`mÃ« shkon pÃ«r shtati. Nuk mund ta lija vetÃ«m tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit nÃ« vdekjen e tij, njÃ«soj siÃ§ nuk e kam lÃ«nÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ«.


Pas kÃ«tyre fjalÃ«ve, Aliu u largua nga xhamia e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. KÃ«to ishin, pra, mekanizmat e zgjedhjes sÃ« Ebu Bekrit pÃ«r Kalif: njÃ« sÃ«rÃ« improvizimesh tÃ« bÃ«ra shpejt e shpejt dhe dÃ«shpÃ«rimthi.


Kur kishte mbaruar shprehja ÂprivateÂ e besnikÃ«risÃ« nÃ« Sakife dhe ajo publike nÃ« xhaminÃ« e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, Ebu Bekri, Kalifi i ri, e mbajti fjalimin e tij tÃ« parÃ«. Pas falÃ«nderimeve dhe lÃ«vdatave ndaj Zotit, ai tha:


O muslimanÃ«! Ata qÃ« e adhuruan Muhammedin, le ta dijnÃ« se ai ka vdekur. Por ata qÃ« e kanÃ« adhuruar Zotin, le ta dijnÃ« se Ai Ã«shtÃ« GjallÃ« dhe s`ka pÃ«r tÃ« vdekur asnjÃ«herÃ«. O muslimanÃ«! Ndonse mÃ« keni bÃ«rÃ« prijÃ«s mbi ju, unÃ« nuk jam mÃ« i miri nÃ« mesin tuaj. Sikur ndonjÃ« tjetÃ«r ta kishte marrÃ« barrÃ«n e kÃ«saj detyre qÃ« ma dhatÃ«, mbase do tÃ« ishte mÃ« mirÃ« pÃ«r mua. NÃ«se prisni qÃ« tÃ« udhÃ«heq siÃ§ ka udhÃ«hequr i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, po ju them se kjo Ã«shtÃ« e pamundur. I DÃ«rguari pranonte shpallje nga qiejt dhe ishte i pagabueshÃ«m, kurse unÃ« jam vetÃ«m njÃ« njeri i thjeshtÃ« dhe s`jam mÃ« i mirÃ« se ju. Andaj, nÃ«se mÃ« shihni duke ecur nÃ« rrugÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«, mÃ« ndiqni! NÃ«se gaboj, mÃ« korigjoni! Tregoni bindje ndaj meje, pÃ«rderisa i bindem Zotit dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij. Por nÃ«se shihni se tregoj mosbindje ndaj tyre, edhe ju jini tÃ« pabindur ndaj meje!


Ju e keni Kur`anin pranÃ« vetes dhe ai Ã«shtÃ« i plotÃ«. I DÃ«rguari i Zotit, si me ligje ashtu edhe me sjellje, ju ka treguar se si duhet tÃ« silleni nÃ« jetÃ«. MÃ« i fuqishmi nÃ« mesin tuaj Ã«shtÃ« ai qÃ« i druhet Zotit. MÃ« i dobÃ«ti nÃ« sytÃ« e mi, Ã«shtÃ« ai qÃ« kryen mÃ«kate. NjÃ« popull qÃ« e lÃ« xhihadin (luftÃ«n e shenjtÃ«), e humb nderin e tij. Jini tÃ« pÃ«rpiktÃ« nÃ« namaze dhe mos i vononi ato. Zoti ju mÃ«shiroftÃ« dhe ju faltÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ«ve!


Fjalimi i Kalifit tÃ« ri s`ishte veÃ§se njÃ« pÃ«rzierje pa motiv dhe pa ndonjÃ« thellÃ«si tÃ« caktuar, e disa shprehjeve klishe, pÃ«r t`u dukur sa mÃ« modest. MegjithatÃ«, fjalia hyrÃ«se e fjalimit Ã«shtÃ« interesante. Ai u thoshte arabÃ«ve se nÃ« e kishin adhuruar Muhammedin, ai kishte vdekur. Por mos vallÃ« e kishte adhuruar dikush Muhammedin? PÃ«r 23 vite me rradhÃ«, Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i bekuar i Zotit, e kishte gozhduar mÃ«simin e NjÃ«shmÃ«risÃ« (Teuhidit) sÃ« Zotit nÃ« kokat e arabÃ«ve. NÃ«se edhe pas gjithÃ« kÃ«saj pÃ«rpjekjeje tÃ« gjatÃ«, ata do tÃ« fillonin ta adhuronin atÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« misioni i tij do tÃ« ishte njÃ« dÃ«shtim i qartÃ«.


Por misioni i Muhammedit s`ishte aspak i dÃ«shtuar. MuslimanÃ«t e adhuronin Zotin dhe kurrÃ« s`e adhuruan Muhammedin. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, ata e pÃ«rsÃ«risnin shumÃ« herÃ« nÃ« ditÃ« (gjatÃ« ezanit) se Muhammedi ishte njÃ« rob i Zotit dhe njÃ« i dÃ«rguari i tij. Ebu Bekri e dinte shumÃ« mirÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. PÃ«rse atÃ«herÃ« e shihte tÃ« nevojshme njÃ« fali tÃ« tillÃ«?


Fjalia e Ebu Bekrit ishte njÃ« strategji shumÃ« e zgjuar. Muhammedi sapo kishte vdekur dhe ishte mÃ« se e natyrshme qÃ« muslimanÃ«t tÃ« ndjenin njÃ« dhembshuri ndaj familjes sÃ« tij, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« kÃ«saj humbjeje tÃ« madhe. Por Ebu Bekrin e trembte kjo dhembshuri sepse i dukej e rrezikshme pÃ«r pozitÃ«n e tij nÃ« fron. Po kaq e rrezikshme do tÃ« ishte edhe njÃ« periudhÃ« zyrtare zie pÃ«r tÃ« DÃ«rguarin. Andaj, ai e barazoi vajtimin pÃ«r Muhammedin, me ÂadhuriminÂ e tij. Dhe Ã§farÃ« mund tÃ« ishte mÃ« e gabuar nÃ« Islam, sesa adhurimi i Muhammedit nÃ« vend tÃ« Zotit?


Me kÃ«tÃ« lÃ«vizje, Ebu Bekri e largoi vÃ«mendjen e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane nga Ã§do lloj dhembshurie ndaj vuajtjes dhe zisÃ« sÃ« familjes sÃ« Muhammedit.
ArabÃ«t nuk adhuronin asgjÃ« mÃ« mirÃ« se idhujt prej guri dhe druri. Muhammedi i bÃ«ri adhurues tÃ« Allahut, tÃ« Krijuesit tÃ« vetÃ«m dhe Zotit tÃ« universit. ArabÃ«t s`ishin mÃ« tepÃ«r se njÃ« grusht barinjsh dhe banditÃ«sh. Muhammedi i bÃ«ri mbretÃ«r dhe pushtues. ArabÃ«t ishin barbarÃ« dhe injorantÃ«. Muhammedi i bÃ«ri njerÃ«zit mÃ« tÃ« civilizuar tÃ« botÃ«s. Ai ishte bamirÃ«si mÃ« i madh i arabÃ«ve dhe i mbarÃ« njerÃ«zimit. Pas vdekjes sÃ« njÃ« njeriu tÃ« tillÃ«, arabÃ«t dhe muslimanÃ«t, tÃ« cilÃ«t kishin pÃ«rfituar aq shumÃ« nga puna e tij, do tÃ« duhej tÃ« kaploheshin nga pikÃ«llimi. Por Ã§uditÃ«risht, njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« nuk ndodhi. Ndonse e kishin humbur bekimin mÃ« tÃ« madh qÃ« Zoti ua kishte dÃ«rguar atyre nÃ« personin e tÃ« dashurit tÃ« Tij, ata nuk shfaqnin kurrfarÃ« ndjenje humbjeje dhe pikÃ«llimi.


MuslimanÃ«ve as qÃ« u shkoi ndÃ«rmend, se Muhammedi, i cili kishte qenÃ« udhÃ«zuesi i tyre, si nÃ« jetÃ« ashtu edhe nÃ« vdekje, meritonte njÃ« varrim zyrtar dhe njÃ« periudhÃ« zie pÃ«r tÃ«.


SiÃ§ duket, muslimanÃ«t mendonin se vajtimi pÃ«r vdekjen e tij dhe varrimi i Muhammedit, ishte njÃ« detyrÃ« qÃ« mund t`i lihej familjes sÃ« tij. Andaj, familjarÃ«t e tij vajtuan pÃ«r tÃ« dhe e varrosÃ«n.


50. NjÃ« kritikÃ« e Sakifes


Muhammed ibn Ishaku, biografi i parÃ« i Profetit tÃ« Islamit, nÃ« veprÃ«n e tij ÂJeta e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« ZotitÂ, i pÃ«rcjell fjalÃ«t e Umarit:
Dhe ata (ensarÃ«t) po pÃ«rpiqeshin tÃ« na shkÃ«pusin nga prejardhja jonÃ« dhe ta mernin fuqinÃ« nga duart tona. Kur ai (njÃ«ri nga ensarÃ«t) mbaroi, unÃ« desha tÃ« flas, sepse kisha pÃ«rgatitur njÃ« fjalim nÃ« mendjen time, qÃ« mÃ« pÃ«lqente. Desha ta mbaja fjalimin para Ebu Bekrit dhe pÃ«rpiqeshin t`i zbusja disa pjesÃ« mÃ« tÃ« ashpra tÃ« tij, por Ebu Bekri tha: ÂButÃ« Umar!Â UnÃ« nuk doja ta zemÃ«roja atÃ«, prandaj ai foli. Ai ishte njÃ« njeri me mÃ« shumÃ« dituri dhe dinjitet se unÃ« dhe pÃ«r Zotin, ai nuk la mÃ«njanÃ« asnjÃ« fjalÃ« qÃ« kisha menduar dhe i tha tÃ« gjitha nÃ« atÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«n e tij tÃ« papÃ«rsÃ«ritshme, mÃ« mirÃ« se Ã§`do tÃ« bÃ«ja unÃ«.


Ai (Ebu Bekri) tha:


ÂTÃ« gjitha tÃ« mirat qÃ« i keni thÃ«nÃ« nÃ« lidhje me veten tuaj, janÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rteta. Por arabÃ«t s`kanÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« njohur autoritet tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ atij tÃ« Kurejshit, sepse ata janÃ« mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«t e arabÃ«ve, pÃ«rnga gjaku dhe prejardhja. Po jua ofroj njÃ«rin nga kÃ«ta dy burra. Zgjidheni njÃ«rin prej tyre!Â Me tÃ« thÃ«nÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, ai e kapi dorÃ«n time dhe atÃ« tÃ« Ebu Ubejdes...


I DÃ«rguari i Zotit s`kishte njÃ« orÃ« qÃ« kishte vdekur, teksa Ebu Bekri e ringjalli arrogancÃ«n e ÂkohÃ«ve tÃ« injorancÃ«sÂ, duke u thÃ«nÃ« ensarÃ«ve se Kurejshi, fisi tÃ« cilit i takonte vetÃ«, ishte mÃ« i ÂmirÃ«Â dhe mÃ« ÂsuperiorÂ se ensarÃ«t, ÂpÃ«rnga gjaku dhe prejardhjaÂ.
NÃ« Ã§farÃ« mbÃ«shtetej Ebu Bekri kur e thoshte kÃ«tÃ«? Kur`ani dhe PÃ«rcjellÃ«si i tij Muhammedi, kurrÃ« nuk thanÃ« se Kurejshi ishte mÃ« i mirÃ« se dikush dhe se kishte ndonjÃ« lloj superioriteti ndaj tÃ« tjerÃ«ve. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, ishin pikÃ«risht pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e Kurejshit qÃ« e kishin luftuar Islamin mÃ« ashpÃ«r se gjithÃ« idhujtarÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« ArabisÃ«. Ata mbetÃ«n tÃ« lidhur pas idhujve tÃ« tyre, duke luftuar kundÃ«r Muhammedit dhe kundÃ«r Islamit me njÃ« mllef kanibal, pÃ«r mÃ« shumÃ« se njÃ«zet vite. EnsarÃ«t, nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, e pranuan Islamin nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« spontane dhe vullnetare. Ata e pranuan Islamin tÃ« gjithÃ« sÃ« bashku dhe pa hezituar fare.
ÂSuperioritetiÂ i Kurejshit, me tÃ« cilin mburrej Ebu Bekri nÃ« Sakife, s`ishte veÃ§se njÃ« motiv i mbetur nga kohÃ«t para-islamike, tÃ« cilin ai e ringjalli pÃ«r ta pÃ«rforcuar pretendimin e tij pÃ«r Kalifatin.


VetÃ«m disa ditÃ« mÃ« parÃ«, Umari nuk lejoi qÃ« Muhammedit t`i sillej njÃ« pendÃ«, letÃ«r dhe bojÃ«, kur ky i fundit ishte nÃ« shtrat tÃ« vdekjes dhe kÃ«rkoi ta shkruante testamentin e tij. NjÃ« testament, i cili sipas Umarit, ishte i panevojshÃ«m, sepse ÂLibri i Zotit na mjaftonÂ. Por Ã§uditÃ«risht, nÃ« Sakife, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari e harruan kÃ«tÃ« LibÃ«r, sipas tÃ« cilit superioriteti nuk fitohej nga Âgjaku dhe prejardhjaÂ por nga virtytet. Ai LibÃ«r thotÃ«:


VÃ«rtet, mÃ« i lartÃ«suari nÃ« sytÃ« e Zotit Ã«shtÃ« ai qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« i drejtÃ« nÃ« mesin tuaj... (Kur`an 49:13)


NÃ« sytÃ« e Zotit, vetÃ«m njerÃ«zit me karakter tÃ« pastÃ«r janÃ« tÃ« lartÃ«suar dhe superiorÃ«. TÃ« tillÃ«t, tÃ« cilÃ«t i druhen Zotit dhe e duan AtÃ«. Por e vetmja gjÃ«, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n s`u mbÃ«shtetÃ«n Ebu Bekri dhe Umari nÃ« Sakife, ishte pikÃ«risht Libri i Zotit. Para se tÃ« hynin nÃ« Sakife, ata kishin harruar se trupi i vdekur i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit priste tÃ« varrosej dhe kur kishin hyrÃ« nÃ« mbledhje tashmÃ«, e harruan edhe Librin e Zotit. NjÃ« ÂrastÃ«siÂ interesante harresash!!!


Dr. Muhammed Hamidullah



Kur`ani e ka mohuar Ã§do superioritet tÃ« bazuar nÃ« gjuhÃ«n, ngjyrÃ«n ose nÃ« dhuntitÃ« e tjera natyrore tÃ« njeriut. Ai e njeh vetÃ«m superioritetin e individÃ«ve, tÃ« bazuar nÃ« virtyte. (ÂHyrje nÃ« IslamÂ, Kuvajt, 1977)


Pretendimi i Ebu Bekrit se Kurejshi ishte superior pÃ«rnga gjaku dhe prejardhja, ishte simptoma e parÃ« e ringjalljes sÃ« paganizmit nÃ« Islam.


Sir John Glubb



NÃ« lidhje me ngjarjet pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit tÃ« Islamit:
Kjo skenÃ« e ashpÃ«r sapo kishte mbaruar kur njÃ« njeri shpejtoi drejt Ebu Bekrit pÃ«r ta lajmÃ«ruar se medinasit po mblidheshin nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e klanit Benu Saida, duke dashur ta zgjidhnin Saad ibn Ubaden, kryeplakun e fisit Khazraxh, si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« Profetit.
S`kishte kaluar akoma njÃ« orÃ« nga vdekja e Muhammedit, kur lufta pÃ«r pushtet rrezikonte tashmÃ« ta ndante Islamin. Ebu Bekri i qetÃ« dhe i matur bashkÃ« me Umar ibn el-Khattabin qÃ« lehtÃ« zemÃ«rohej, u nisÃ«n me tÃ« shpejtÃ« pÃ«r t`u pÃ«rballur me kÃ«tÃ« sfidÃ« tÃ« re. Atyre iu bashkangjit edhe Ebu Ubejdeja i urtÃ« dhe i butÃ«, njÃ«ri nga konvertitÃ«t e hershÃ«m, pÃ«r tÃ« cilin do tÃ« flasim mÃ« shumÃ« nÃ« vijim.
DhjetÃ« vite mÃ« parÃ«, medinasit e kishin mirÃ«pritur tÃ« DÃ«rguarin nÃ« shtÃ«pitÃ« e tyre dhe e kishin marrÃ« nÃ«n mbrojtje. Por Muhammedi ishte bÃ«ri gjithÃ« mÃ« i fuqishÃ«m dhe i famshÃ«m dhe ishte i rrethuar gjithnjÃ« nga tÃ« afÃ«rmite tij kurejshitÃ«. Medinasit, nÃ« vend qÃ« tÃ« ishin mbrojtÃ«sit e muslimanÃ«ve, e gjetÃ«n veten nÃ« njÃ« pozitÃ« dytÃ«sore nÃ« qytetin e tyre. Kritikat ishin heshtur nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« Profetit por menjÃ«herÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, fiset Aus dhe Khazraxh vendosÃ«n tÃ« shpÃ«tonin nga kjo sjellje e Kurejshit. ÂLe ta kenÃ« ata prijÃ«sin e tyre!Â, thanÃ« medinasit. ÂDhe ne do ta kemi udhÃ«heqÃ«sin tonÃ«.Â Ebu Bekri, njÃ« njeri shtatshkurtÃ«r dhe i dobÃ«t nÃ« tÃ« gjashtÃ«dhjetat, po pÃ«rballej me skena anarkie, para tÃ« cilave do tÃ« qÃ«ndronte i qetÃ«. ÂO medinas!Â, tha ai. ÂTÃ« gjitha tÃ« mirat qÃ« i keni thÃ«nÃ« pÃ«r veten tuaj janÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rteta. Por arabÃ«t nuk pranojnÃ« njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s, veÃ§se nga Kurejshi.Â 
ÂJo! Jo! Kjo s`Ã«shtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ«. NjÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s nga ne dhe njÃ« nga ju.Â Salloni u mbush me britma, Ã§Ã«shtja mbetej nÃ« dyshim dhe anarkia po rritej gjithÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r.
ÂAshtu nuk mundetÂ, u pÃ«rgjigj Ebu Bekri. ÂNe jemi mÃ« fisnikÃ«t e arabÃ«ve. Ja ku po ua ofroj ta zgjidhni njÃ«rin prej kÃ«tyre tÃ« dyve dhe t`ia shprehni besnikÃ«rinÃ«.Â Me ta thÃ«nÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, ai bÃ«ri shenjÃ« drejt Umarit dhe Ebu Ubejdes, dy shokÃ«ve tÃ« tij, qÃ« ishin gjithashtu nga Kurejshi. (ÂPushtimet e mÃ«dha arabeÂ, 1967)


NÃ« fillim tÃ« kÃ«tij fragmenti, Sir John Glubb i referohet ÂskenÃ«s sÃ« ashpÃ«rÂ qÃ« ngjau menjÃ«herÃ« pas vdekjes tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. ÃshtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« se kishte mjaft kaos dhe paqartÃ«si. Por pjesa mÃ« e madhe e kÃ«tij kaosi u dirigjua pÃ«r nevojat pragmatike tÃ« disa personave. Sapo Ebu Bekri arriti nÃ« vendngjarje, ai i bindi tÃ« gjithÃ« se i


DÃ«rguari kishte vdekur dhe i gjithÃ« kaosi pÃ«rfundoi. PaqartÃ«sia ishte mbajtur aq sa ishte e nevojshme.
EnsarÃ«t po i ndiqnin kÃ«to ngjarje. Atyre u dukej se refuzimi i muhaxhirÃ«ve pÃ«r t`iu bashkangjitur ushtrisÃ« sÃ« Usames, refuzimi pÃ«r t`i dhÃ«nÃ« pendÃ«, fletÃ« dhe bojÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nÃ« shtratin e vdekjes dhe mohimi i vdekjes sÃ« tij, ishin tÃ« gjitha pjesÃ« e njÃ« strategjie pÃ«r ta marrÃ« Kalifatin nga familja e tij. Ata ishin tÃ« bindur se muhaxhirÃ«t qÃ« tregonin mosbindje ndaj Profetit qÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tij, nuk do ta lejonin Aliun tÃ« ulej nÃ« fron. Andaj vendosÃ«n qÃ« ta zgjidhnin udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e tyre.
Por ensarÃ«t u mundÃ«n nga muhaxhirÃ«t. Ata nuk kishin njÃ« sistem aq tÃ« mirÃ« ÂkundÃ«rzbulimiÂ sa muhaxhirÃ«t. Njeriu qÃ« e informoi Ebu Bekrin dhe Umarin nÃ« lidhje me planin e ensarÃ«ve, ishte vetÃ« nga fisi Aus i Medines. SiÃ§ pÃ«rmendÃ«m edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, ai po e spiunonte fisin Khazraxh.


NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtet, spiuni e informoi Umarin dhe ky i fundit e thirri Ebu Bekrin, qÃ« gjendej nÃ« dhomÃ«n e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. SÃ« bashku, ata u nisÃ«n drejt Sakifes dhe e morÃ«n me vete edhe Ebu Ubejden. KÃ«ta tÃ« tre, e pÃ«rbÃ«nin ÂtrojkÃ«nÂ e pushtetarÃ«ve.


EnsarÃ«t nÃ« Sakife nuk po bÃ«nin ndonjÃ« komplot kundÃ«r Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit ose kundÃ«r dikujt tjetÃ«r. Ata thjesht po diskutonin njÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje qÃ« kishte tÃ« bÃ«nte me Islamin dhe me muslimanÃ«t. Arritja e ÂtrojkÃ«sÂ nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mbledhje, e befasoi fisin Khazraxh por e kÃ«naqi fisin Aus. KÃ«ta tÃ« fundit shpresonin t`i ndalnin rivalÃ«t e tyre me ndihmÃ«n e ÂtrojkÃ«sÂ.


Sir John Glubb thotÃ« se Ebu Bekri dhe Umari Âu nisÃ«n me tÃ« shpejtÃ« pÃ«r t`u pÃ«rballur me kÃ«tÃ« sfidÃ« tÃ« reÂ. Si ndodh qÃ« vetÃ«m Ebu Bekri dhe Umari duhej tÃ« pÃ«rballeshin me njÃ« sfidÃ« qÃ« Âi kÃ«rcÃ«nonteÂ jo vetÃ«m ata por edhe tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«t? Kush u dha atyre autoritet pÃ«r t`u pÃ«rballur me kÃ«tÃ« ÂsfidÃ«Â? NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, ata s`ishin veÃ§se pjesÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« zakonshÃ«m tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. Dhe si ndodh qÃ« ata nuk e morÃ«n me vete askÃ« tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ Ebu Ubejdes, sikur tÃ« ishin nÃ« ndonjÃ« mision sekret?


Historiani nÃ« fjalÃ« thotÃ« gjithashtu se medinasit e ndjenin veten nÃ« pozitÃ« dytÃ«sore nÃ« qytetin e tyre. Kjo gjÃ« vÃ«rtet ndodhi, por jo gjatÃ« jetÃ«s tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Ai i kishte trajtuar ensarÃ«t si mbretÃ«r dhe ata gjithmonÃ« kishin njÃ« vend tÃ« veÃ§antÃ« nÃ« zemrÃ«n e tij. Por me tÃ« vdekur Muhammedi, gjithÃ§ka ndryshoi pÃ«r ta dhe ata pushuan sÃ« qeni tÃ« zotÃ« nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tyre.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal



Sa e vÃ«shtirÃ« duhet tÃ« ketÃ« qenÃ« kjo gjÃ« pÃ«r Muhammedin, kur nÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n kohÃ« duhet tÃ« pÃ«rballej me Ã§Ã«shtje aq kritike si mobilizimi i ushtrisÃ« sÃ« Usames dhe fati i rrezikuar i ensarÃ«ve dhe i shoqÃ«risÃ« arabe, i ngjizur nÃ«pÃ«rmjet Islamit? (ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ)


Pjesa e nÃ«nvizuar e kÃ«saj pyetjeje Ã«shtÃ« shumÃ« domethÃ«nÃ«se. Kjo flet se rreziku pÃ«r ensarÃ«t ishte i qartÃ«. Edhe vetÃ« i DÃ«rguari edhe miqtÃ« e tij medinas po e ndjenin ekzistencÃ«n e njÃ« tÃ« lige qÃ« u rrinte pezull mbi kokÃ«. Por kush mund t`i kÃ«rcÃ«nonte ensarÃ«t dhe pÃ«r Ã§`arsye? NÃ« kontekstin e ngjarjeve, Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« se e qartÃ« se tÃ« vetmit njerÃ«z qÃ« mund t`i kÃ«rcÃ«nonin ensarÃ«t ishin mysafirÃ«t e tyre mekkas: muhaxhirÃ«t. Askush tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ muhaxhirÃ«ve, nuk ishte nÃ« gjendje pÃ«r ta vÃ«nÃ« nÃ« rrezik sigurinÃ« e ensarÃ«ve.



Fiset Aus dhe Khazraxh ushqenin xhelozi dhe dyshime ndaj njÃ«ri-tjetrit. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ata ishin njÃ« mundÃ«si e mirÃ« manipulimi pÃ«r armiqtÃ« e tyre. Dhe ngase prijÃ«sit e tyre ishin tÃ« vetÃ«dijshÃ«m pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« dobÃ«si, ata ishin domosdo nÃ« pozitÃ« mbrojtjeje nÃ« Sakife. Dhe nÃ« Ã§astin kur ata filluan tÃ« flisnin pÃ«r Âdy udhÃ«heqÃ«s, njÃ« pÃ«r ju dhe njÃ« pÃ«r neÂ, ishte e qartÃ« se flisnin nga njÃ« pozitÃ« e brishtÃ« dhe e dobÃ«t. Duke sugjeruar dy udhÃ«heqÃ«s, ensarÃ«t ua kishin zbuluar kundÃ«rshtarÃ«ve brishtÃ«sinÃ« e tyre.
Clausewitz1 shkruan se njÃ« shtet mund tÃ« nÃ«nshtrohet nÃ«pÃ«rmjet trazirave tÃ« brendshme. Edhe njÃ« grup mund tÃ« mundet nÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n mÃ«nyrÃ«. NÃ« rastin e ensarÃ«ve, ishte pikÃ«risht efekti i pÃ«rÃ§arjeve tÃ« brendshme qÃ« ua kishte sjellur disfatÃ«n. Ata kishin ndÃ«rmarrÃ« hapa tepÃ«r tÃ« gabuar. Saad ibn Ubade i kishte paralajmÃ«ruar se po ua shpallnin kundÃ«rshtarÃ«ve brishtÃ«sinÃ« e tyre por gabimi ishte bÃ«rÃ« tashmÃ«, sepse fisi Aus ishte i bindur se muhaxhirÃ«t do tÃ« ishin mÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ« ndaj tyre sesa Saad bin Ubadeja i KhazraxhÃ«ve.
NÃ« debatin e ashpÃ«r dhe tÃ« stÃ«rzgjatur tÃ« Sakifes, Ebu Bekri, ndÃ«r tjerash, u tha ensarÃ«ve se arabÃ«t nuk do tÃ« pranonin njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ Kurejshit. Por do tÃ« ishte shumÃ« mÃ« e saktÃ« sikur tÃ« thoshte se njÃ« prijÃ«s jo-kurejshi, do tÃ« ishte i papranueshÃ«m pÃ«r atÃ« vetÃ«, pÃ«r Umarin dhe pÃ«r disa muhaxhirÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, nga e dinte ai se arabÃ«t nuk do ta pranonin udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e njÃ« personi qÃ« nuk ishte nga Kurejshi? Mos vallÃ« fiset arabe i patÃ«n dÃ«rguar delegacione pÃ«r t`i thÃ«nÃ« se nuk do tÃ« pranonin njÃ« medinas si udhÃ«heqÃ«s? Ebu Bekri i pÃ«rfshiu tÃ« gjithÃ« arabÃ«t nÃ« pikÃ«pamjet e disa muhaxhirÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t donin ta mernin pushtetin nÃ« duar.


John Alden Williams



Origjina e Kalifatit ka qenÃ« njÃ«ra ndÃ«r pyetjet mÃ« tÃ« vÃ«shtira nÃ« historinÃ« islame. Shumica muslimane, sunnitÃ«t, kanÃ« trashÃ«guar dokumente qÃ« tregojnÃ« se Kalifati erdhi nÃ« ekzistencÃ« aty pÃ«r aty, si reagim ndaj vdekjes sÃ« Profetit nÃ« vitin 632. PÃ«r sa kohÃ« qÃ« ishte gjallÃ« Profeti, ai kishte qenÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si i pÃ«rsosur, i hapur pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ«, i njerÃ«zishÃ«m, i butÃ«, luftÃ«tar, gjykatÃ«s dhe ÂgjithmonÃ« i drejtÃ«Â sipas njerÃ«zve tÃ« tij. Por tani, krejt papritmas, ai kishte vdekur.
TÃ« pÃ«rballur me kÃ«tÃ« humbje dhe pa ndonjÃ« pasardhÃ«s pÃ«r tÃ«, shoqÃ«ria filloi tÃ« ndahej nÃ« fise. Me njÃ« veprim tÃ« beftÃ«, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari arritÃ«n qÃ« ta impononin njÃ«rin prej tyre si udhÃ«heqÃ«s. NjÃ« versioni i hollÃ«sishÃ«m i ngjarjeve, i pÃ«rcjellur nga vetÃ« Umari kur ishte Kalif, Ã«shtÃ« si vijon. Ai thotÃ«:
UnÃ« do tÃ« them diÃ§ka qÃ« Zoti dÃ«shiron ta them. Ai qÃ« e kupton dhe merr mÃ«sim, le ta ruajÃ« pranÃ« vetes kudo qÃ« tÃ« shkojÃ«. Kam dÃ«gjuar se disa thonÃ«: ÂPo tÃ« vdesÃ« Umari, kam pÃ«r ta ndjekur filanin (dmth. Aliun). Askush le tÃ« mos e gÃ«njejÃ« vetveten duke thÃ«nÃ« se pranimi i Ebu Bekrit ishte njÃ« punÃ« e paplanifikuar, e cila u pranua pastaj. Nuk ishte kÃ«shtu por Zoti na mbrojti nga e liga e saj. Ai qÃ« e pranon dikÃ« si udhÃ«heqÃ«s pa u konsultuar me muslimanÃ«t, le ta dijÃ« se njÃ« pranim i tillÃ« Ã«shtÃ« i pavlefshÃ«m dhe se qÃ« tÃ« dy, rrezikojnÃ« tÃ« vriten. Ajo qÃ« ndodhi Ã«shtÃ« kjo: 
Kur Zoti e mori tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Tij, ensarÃ«t (medinasit) na kundÃ«rshtuan dhe u mblodhÃ«n me prijÃ«sit e tyre nÃ« Sakifen e Benu SaidÃ«ve. Kurse Aliu dhe Zubejri bashkÃ« me miqtÃ« e tyre u ndanÃ« nga ne. AtÃ«herÃ« muhaxhirÃ«t u mblodhÃ«n pÃ«rreth Ebu Bekrit.
UnÃ« i thashÃ« Ebu Bekrit qÃ« tÃ« shkonim tek vÃ«llezÃ«rit tanÃ« ensarÃ«. NÃ« mes tÃ« tyre rrinte Sa`ad bin Ubadeja qÃ« ish` i sÃ«murÃ«. AtÃ«herÃ« folÃ«si i tyre vazhdoi: ÂNe jemi ndihmuesit e Zotit dhe ushtria e Islamit. Ju, o muhaxhirÃ«, jeni farefisi ynÃ« dhe njÃ« grup prej juve erdhi pÃ«r t`u vendosur tek ne.Â
Dhe kÃ«shtu ata po pÃ«rpiqeshin tÃ« na ndanin nga prejardhja jonÃ« dhe tÃ« na e mernin autoritetin. UnÃ« desha tÃ« flas por Ebu Bekri mÃ« tha: ÂButÃ«sisht Umar!Â UnÃ« s`doja ta zemÃ«rojÃ« atÃ« dhe ai foli nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«n e tij tÃ« papÃ«rsÃ«ritshme, mÃ« mirÃ« se Ã§`do tÃ« flisja unÃ«. Ai tha: ÂTÃ« gjitha tÃ« mirat qÃ« i keni thÃ«nÃ« pÃ«r veten tuaj janÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rteta. Por arabÃ«t nuk do tÃ« pranonin autoritet tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ Kurejshit, qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« fisi mÃ« i mirÃ« nÃ« mesin e arabÃ«ve, pÃ«rnga gjaku dhe prejardhja. UnÃ« po ua sugjeroj njÃ«rin prej kÃ«tyre tÃ« dyve.Â Pastaj ma kapi dorÃ«n mua dhe Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahut. (ÂMotive nga civilizimi islamikÂ, 1971)


Me njÃ« veprim tÃ« beftÃ«, siÃ§ thotÃ« Dr. Williams, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari arritÃ«n ta impononin njÃ«rin prej tyre si udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« ri. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, me veprimet e tyre tÃ« befta, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari u imponuan qÃ« tÃ« dy si udhÃ«heqÃ«s. Ky veprim i tyre gjithashtu garantoi se Aliu dhe ensarÃ«t do tÃ« mbaheshin larg elitÃ«s udhÃ«heqÃ«se. NÃ« Sakife, fuqia dhe autoriteti kaluan nÃ« duart e tyre, ku edhe do tÃ« qÃ«ndronin. Edhe pas vdekjes sÃ« tyre, prijÃ«sit e ardhshÃ«m tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane do tÃ« ishin pÃ«rherÃ« njerÃ«z tÃ« vetÃ«imponuar si prijÃ«s. Kjo ishte goditja mÃ« e fuqishme e strategjisÃ« sÃ« tyre. Por Âveprimi i beftÃ«Â u solli disa dobi tÃ« jashtÃ«zakonshme vetÃ« atyre.
Tipari mÃ« karakteristik i fjalimit tÃ« Ebu Bekrit nÃ« Sakife, ishte kamuflazhi. Ky ishte edhe Ã§elÃ«si i suksesit tÃ« tij. Ndonse ishte njÃ« kandidat pÃ«r Kalif dhe njÃ« pjesÃ«tar i opozitÃ«s ndaj ensarÃ«ve, ai e shfaqte veten si njÃ« njeri tÃ« painteresuar dhe si njÃ« palÃ« tÃ« tretÃ«, tÃ« paanshme. Po tÃ« hynte nÃ« Sakife si njÃ« kandidat ose si zÃ«dhÃ«nÃ«s i muhaxhirÃ«ve, kundÃ«rshtimi i ensarÃ«ve do tÃ« ishte mÃ« i madh. Por ai tha:



ÂPo ua ofroj njÃ«rin nga kÃ«ta dy burra: Umarin ose Ebu Ubejden. Zgjidheni njÃ«rin si prijÃ«s tuajin!Â


Ebu Bekri i lÃ«vdoi ensarÃ«t dhe shÃ«rbimet e tyre tÃ« mÃ«dha pÃ«r Islamin por para se tÃ« gjithash, duke u dukur i paanshÃ«m dhe i painteresuar, ai arriti t`i Ã§armatoste. NÃ« lidhje me muhaxhirÃ«t, ai tha se ishin tÃ« parÃ«t nÃ« pranimin e Islamit dhe se i takonin fisit tÃ« vetÃ« Profetit. Natyrisht, ensarÃ«t nuk mund t`i mohonin kÃ«to pretendime. Ai e pÃ«rforcoi edhe mÃ« tej kauzÃ«n e muhaxhirÃ«ve, duke pÃ«rcjellur njÃ« thÃ«nie tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, nÃ« tÃ« cilin ai supozohet se ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂUdhÃ«heqÃ«sit do tÃ« jenÃ« nga Kurejshi.Â
Si njÃ« Ã§mim pÃ«r t`u bÃ«rÃ« sundues, Ebu Bekri ofroi qÃ« ensarÃ«t tÃ« bÃ«heshin vezirÃ«t (kÃ«shilltarÃ«t) e tij. Por kjo s`ishte veÃ§se njÃ« ÂkurthÂ pÃ«r ensarÃ«t. Ata kurrÃ« s`u bÃ«nÃ« kÃ«shilltarÃ« ose ndonjÃ« gjÃ« tjetÃ«r nÃ« qeverinÃ« e Sakifes.



Duke i rikujtuar ngjarjet e Sakifes, Umari ankohej se ensarÃ«t kishin dashur Ât`i ndanin nga prejardhja e tyreÂ. Por Ã§`ishte kjo prejardhje prej tÃ« cilÃ«s ensarÃ«t e ndanin Umarin dhe nÃ« Ã§`mÃ«nyrÃ«? Kjo fjali Ã«shtÃ« e paqartÃ«. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, a nuk ishte Umari ai qÃ« po pÃ«rpiqej t`i ndante ensarÃ«t Ânga prejardhja e tyreÂ?
KohÃ« pas kohe, duket sikur Umari ka patur probleme me kujtesÃ«n. Kishte raste kur ai i harronte urdhrat e Zotit tÃ« shpallur nÃ« Kur`an, siÃ§ pranonte edhe vetÃ« dhe kishte raste tÃ« tjera, kur i harronte thÃ«niet e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Sipas kÃ«saj, duket se ai nuk i kujtonte dy ngjarje nga jeta e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, e para nÃ« lidhje me BesÃ«lidhjen e dytÃ« tÃ« Akabes (viti 622) dhe e dyta nÃ« lidhje me betejÃ«n e Hunejnit (viti 630). QÃ« tÃ« dy ngjarjet kishin tÃ« bÃ«nin me ensarÃ«t.
GjatÃ« BesÃ«lidhjes sÃ« dytÃ« tÃ« Akabes, Ebu`l Hajthumi nga Jethribi (Medineja e ardhshme) e pyeti Muhammedin:


ÂO i DÃ«rguar i Zotit! Ã`do tÃ« ndodhÃ« kur tÃ« bÃ«het i fuqishÃ«m Islami? A do tÃ« largohesh nga Jethribi dhe tÃ« kthehesh nÃ« Mekke, pÃ«r ta bÃ«rÃ« atÃ« kryeqytetin tÃ«nd?Â
ÂKurrÃ«!Â kishte qenÃ« pÃ«rgjigja e prerÃ« e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. ÂNga kjo ditÃ«, gjaku juaj Ã«shtÃ« gjaku im dhe gjaku im Ã«shtÃ« gjaku juaj. KurrÃ« s`kam pÃ«r t`ju lÃ«nÃ«. UnÃ« dhe ju do tÃ« jemi gjithnjÃ« tÃ« pandarÃ«.Â


Pastaj erdhi koha kur Islami u bÃ« i fuqishÃ«m dhe Muhammedi nuk e harroi premtimin qÃ« u kishte dhÃ«nÃ«. Ai e bÃ«ri Medinen, kryeqytet tÃ« Islamit. Muhammedi kurrÃ« nuk u tha muhaxhirÃ«ve mekkas se gjaku i tij ishte gjaku i tyre dhe se gjaku i tyre ishte gjaku i tij. Ishte, pra, Umari qÃ« po pÃ«rpiqej t`i ndante ensarÃ«t nga Âprejardhja e tyreÂ dhe jo e kundÃ«rta. 
Rasti i dytÃ« ishte menjÃ«herÃ« pas betejÃ«s sÃ« Hunejnit. I DÃ«rguari u kÃ«rkoi ensarÃ«ve tÃ« mblidheshin nÃ« njÃ« Ã§adÃ«r nÃ« Xhirana dhe pasi u mblodhÃ«n, u tha:



Â...UnÃ« kurrÃ« s`kam pÃ«r t`ju lÃ«nÃ«. Po tÃ« shkojÃ« i gjithÃ« njerÃ«zimi nÃ« njÃ« anÃ« dhe medinasit nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, s`ka dyshim se unÃ« do tÃ« shkoja nÃ« rrugÃ«n e medinasve. I bekoftÃ« Zoti ata, bijtÃ« e tyre dhe bijtÃ« e bijve tÃ« tyre pÃ«rgjithmonÃ«!Â


I DÃ«rguari i Zotit u kishte thÃ«nÃ« ensarÃ«ve se ai do tÃ« shkonte nÃ« rrugÃ«n e tyre edhe sikur e gjithÃ« bota tÃ« ecte nÃ« njÃ« rrugÃ« tjetÃ«r. Duke i kundÃ«rshtuar dhe duke i nÃ«nshtruar muhaxhirÃ«t, nuk Ã«shtÃ« e vÃ«shtirÃ« tÃ« shihet se nÃ« Ã§`rrugÃ« shkuan muhaxhirÃ«t. Muhammedi dhe ensarÃ«t kishin zgjedhur njÃ« rrugÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« ecur. Por nÃ« Sakife, muhaxhirÃ«t zgjodhÃ«n njÃ« rrugÃ« tjetÃ«r pÃ«r vetveten.


Umari gjithashtu flet edhe pÃ«r njÃ« ÂautoritetÂ, tÃ« cilin ensarÃ«t po pÃ«rpiqeshin Âta merninÂ prej tyre. Edhe kjo fjali e tija Ã«shtÃ« tejet e paqartÃ«, si fjalia paraprake. PÃ«r cilin autoritet po fliste Umari? Dhe tekefundit, Ã§farÃ« autoriteti kishte ai? Kush ia kishte dhÃ«nÃ« atÃ« autoritet, qÃ« tani ensarÃ«t po pÃ«rpiqeshin pÃ«r t`ia marrÃ«? PÃ«rse u nis ai pÃ«r nÃ« Sakife, nÃ« rradhÃ« tÃ« parÃ«? A nuk shkoi atje pikÃ«risht pÃ«r ta marrÃ« autoritetin nga ensarÃ«t?


Mbledhja nÃ« Sakife kishte vetÃ«m njÃ« pikÃ« nÃ« Ârend tÃ« ditÃ«sÂ dhe ajo ishte ÂautoritetiÂ. Ebu Bekri dhe Umari ishin ata qÃ« arritÃ«n ta mernin nÃ« duar kÃ«tÃ« autoritet. Sapo e kishin siguruar, Umari mund tÃ« guxonte tÃ« bÃ«hej kritik dhe t`i qortonte ensarÃ«t se ishin pÃ«rpjekur pÃ«r ta ndarÃ« atÃ« nga ÂprejardhjaÂ e tij dhe pÃ«r t`ia marrÃ« ÂautoritetinÂ qÃ« i takonte. SiÃ§ thamÃ« edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, kur vdiq i DÃ«rguari, Ebu Bekri nuk ishte i pranishÃ«m nÃ« xhami. Ai ishte nÃ« Sunh, nÃ« pak largÃ«si nga Medineja. Mungesa e tij e la Umarin tÃ« merakosur. Ai nxorri njÃ« shpatÃ« dhe kÃ«rcÃ«noi se do ta vriste gjithkÃ« qÃ« do tÃ« thoshte se Profeti kishte vdekur. Kjo gjendje histerike e Umarit buronte nga frika se muslimanÃ«t e pranishÃ«m nÃ« xhami do t`i shprehnin besnikÃ«ri Ali ibn Ebu Talibit dhe se do ta njihnin si udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e tyre. Por duke mos e ditur se kur do tÃ« vinte Ebu Bekri, ai u kthye drejt Ebu Ubejdes dhe i tha:


O Ebu Ubejde! Ma zgjat dorÃ«n dhe unÃ« do t`ta shpreh besnikÃ«rinÃ« time qÃ« ti tÃ« bÃ«hesh udhÃ«heqÃ«s i muslimanÃ«ve. E kam dÃ«gjuar tÃ« DÃ«rguarin tÃ« thotÃ« se ti je i besueshmi i kÃ«tij populli.


Por Ebu Ubejdeja e refuzoi kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« dhe ia ktheu:



Si mundesh o Umar, tÃ« ma ofrosh mua Kalifatin kur nÃ« mesin tonÃ« ndodhet njÃ« njeri si Ebu Bekri? Mos vallÃ« ke harruar se ai Ã«shtÃ« Âi sinqertiÂ dhe i dyti nga tÃ« dy, kur ishin nÃ« shpellÃ«, bashkÃ« me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin?


PÃ«rgjigja e Ebu Ubejdes e la tÃ« pafjalÃ« Umarin. Ai me shumÃ« gjasa u bÃ« sÃ«rish ÂhisterikÂ, duke kÃ«rcÃ«nuar se do ta vriste gjithsecilin qÃ« do tÃ« thoshte se i DÃ«rguari ka vdekur, duke mbetur nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjendje derisa erdhi Ebu Bekri. Kur erdhi ky i fundit, Umari pÃ«rnjÃ«herÃ« e tejkaloi atÃ« gjendjen e tij ÂhisterikeÂ. 
Disa Ã§aste mÃ« pas, ÂtrojkaÂ e pÃ«rbÃ«rÃ« nga Ebu Bekri, Umari dhe Ebu Ubejdeja u nis drejt Sakifes. Atje, Ebu Bekri i ftoi ensarÃ«t qÃ« ta pranoni si udhÃ«heqÃ«s Ebu Ubejden ose Umarin. Me kÃ«tÃ«, pÃ«r mÃ« pak se njÃ« orÃ«, Ebu Ubejdeja, varrmihÃ«si i Medines, pranoi dy oferta pÃ«r kurorÃ«n e ArabisÃ«, njÃ«herÃ« nga Umari dhe pastaj nga Ebu Bekri. Ai duhet tÃ« ketÃ« qenÃ« njÃ« njeri vÃ«rtet i jashtÃ«zakonshÃ«m, mbasi paska merituar njÃ« ofertÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« jo vetÃ«m nga njÃ« por nga dy persona tÃ« tillÃ«.


NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, pÃ«rveÃ§ faktit se ishte njÃ«ri nga konvertitÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« hershÃ«m, Ebu Ubejdeja s`kishte ndonjÃ« gjÃ« tjetÃ«r pÃ«r tÃ« rÃ«nÃ« nÃ« sy. NÃ« lidhje me tÃ«, historiani britanik Sir William Muir, nÃ« veprÃ«n ÂJeta e MuhammeditÂ, shkruan:


Nuk kishte asgjÃ« nÃ« biografinÃ« e Ebu Ubejdes qÃ« do t`i jepte pikÃ« nÃ« pretendimin pÃ«r t`u bÃ«rÃ« Kalif. Ai u pÃ«rmend nga Ebu Bekri vetÃ«m pÃ«r hir tÃ« faktit se ishte i vetmi kurejshit tjetÃ«r i pranishÃ«m, pÃ«rveÃ§ Umarit.


Sir William Muir ka plotÃ«sisht tÃ« drejtÃ« kur thotÃ« se nÃ« biografinÃ« e Ebu Ubejdes nuk kishte asgjÃ« qÃ« do ta pÃ«rforconte njÃ« pretendim pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« Kalif. Por Ã§farÃ« kishte vÃ«rtet nÃ« biografinÃ« e Umarit, pÃ«r ta bÃ«rÃ« atÃ« ta meritojÃ« Kalifatin? Ku dhe kur ishte dalluar ai nÃ« shÃ«rbimet e tija pÃ«r Islamin, qoftÃ« nÃ« fushÃ«betejÃ« dhe qoftÃ« nÃ« paqe?
NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast, historiani nÃ« fjalÃ« shpreh habi se si mundej Ebu Bekri t`ia ofronte Kalifatin Ebu Ubejdes, njÃ« njeri pa asgjÃ« tÃ« madhe nÃ« biografinÃ« e tij. Me sa duket, historiani nuk ka kuptuar se nÃ« rastin qÃ« po studiojmÃ«, kualifikimet e njÃ« kandidati nuk kishin fare rÃ«ndÃ«si. ÂTrojkaÂ e pushtetarÃ«ve do t`ia ofronte Kalifatin cilitdo nga muhaxhirÃ«t, pÃ«rderisa ky person nuk ishte Ali ibn Ebu Talibi ose ndonjÃ« pjesÃ«tar tjetÃ«r i familjes sÃ« Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit.
Sir William Muir thotÃ« se Ebu Bekri e pÃ«rmend Ebu Ubejden thjesht sepse ai ishte i vetmi kurejshit tjetÃ«r i pranishÃ«m nÃ« mbledhje. SÃ«rish ka tÃ« drejtÃ«. MegjithatÃ«, duhet tÃ« mbahet mend se Ebu Bekri dhe Umari ishin tÃ« zÃ«nÃ« me detyrÃ«n tejet tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme, tÃ« emÃ«rimit tÃ« njÃ« UdhÃ«heqÃ«si pÃ«r ÂMbretÃ«rinÃ« e QiejveÂ nÃ« tokÃ«. Dikush mund tÃ« pyesÃ«, nÃ« guxonin tÃ« ishin aq tÃ« pakujdesshÃ«m sa Ã§`ishin. Dhe Ã§`do tÃ« kishte ngjarÃ« vallÃ« sikur nÃ« vend tÃ« Ebu Ubejdes, njÃ« tjetÃ«r nga Kurejshi, Ebu Sufjani pÃ«r shembull, tÃ« ishte i pranishÃ«m nÃ« mbledhje? A do t`ia ofronte Ebu Bekri Kalifatin edhe atij? Me shumÃ« gjasa po. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, Ebu Sufjani jo vetÃ«m qÃ« ishte nÃ« pjesÃ«tar i Kurejshit, por ishte edhe njÃ«ri nga prijÃ«sit e kÃ«tij fisi, gjÃ« qÃ« nuk ishte as Ebu Ubejdeja dhe as Umari.



Umari dhe Ebu Bekri po pÃ«rpiqeshin t`ia jepnin fronin e ArabisÃ«, njÃ« njeriu ÂtÃ« kualifikuarÂ, sipas standardit tÃ« tyre. Por a ishte vallÃ« ky fron, njÃ« pronÃ« personale qÃ« ata mund t`ia falnin kujt tÃ« donin? Po tÃ« jetÃ« ashtu, kush ua fali atyre kÃ«tÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«, nÃ« rradhÃ« tÃ« parÃ«? NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« se e qartÃ« se ata nuk e trashÃ«guan. Dhe sikur tÃ« mos ua kishte falur askush, atÃ«herÃ« Ã§`tÃ« drejtÃ« kishin ata t`ia jepnin dikujt? Ata po ofronin diÃ§ka qÃ« nuk u takonte atyre. NÃ«se pranojmÃ« se ata nuk ishin bÃ«rÃ« pronarÃ« tÃ« kÃ«saj gjÃ«je nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« legjitime, nÃ« mÃ«nyrat qÃ« Zoti i lejon, atÃ«herÃ« duhet tÃ« pranojmÃ« se ata posedonin diÃ§ka, tÃ« cilÃ«n e kishin uzurpuar.


Gara pÃ«r t`u bÃ«rÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, ishte e hapur vetÃ«m pÃ«r pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e Kurejshit dhe jo pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t e tjerÃ«. Ebu Bekri, Umari dhe Ebu Ubejdeja i krijuan rregullat e lojÃ«s, tÃ« cilat nuk do tÃ« ishin fare fleksible. Edhe hashimitÃ«t ishin pjesÃ« e Kurejshit por ata ishin lÃ«nÃ« jashtÃ« kÃ«saj gare. Si do tÃ« arrihej kjo gjÃ«? 
Ky ishte njÃ« problem pÃ«r ÂtrojkÃ«nÂ. Ata arritÃ«n ta zgjidhnin problemin me njÃ« instinkt jetik pÃ«r mbijetesÃ«n nÃ« shkretÃ«tirÃ«. Ata shpallÃ«n se familja Hashim kishte dhÃ«nÃ« tashmÃ« njÃ« Profet pÃ«r arabÃ«t. Ky ishte njÃ« nder i madh pÃ«r ta, me tÃ« cilin duhej tÃ« ishin tÃ« kÃ«naqur. Sa pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sin e tij, nuk do tÃ« ishte nÃ« interes tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane qÃ« ai tÃ« vinte po nga kjo familje. Andaj do tÃ« duhej qÃ« familjet e tjera ta jepnin pasardhÃ«sin.



I mbetej ÂtrojkÃ«sÂ tÃ« vendoste se cilat familje mund tÃ« ishin nÃ« garÃ«. Natyrisht, fiset tÃ« cilÃ«ve u takonin ata vete, ishin tÃ« preferuar. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, argumenti mÃ« i madh pÃ«r fisin Kurejsh, gjegjÃ«sisht fakti se Muhammedi ishte prej tyre, u bÃ« njÃ«kohÃ«sisht edhe argumenti mÃ« i madh pÃ«r ta pÃ«rjashtuar familjen e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nga kjo ÂgarÃ«Â pÃ«r pushtet. HashimitÃ«t u ÂdiskualifikuanÂ vetÃ«m pÃ«r shkak tÃ« faktit se Muhammedi ishte nga familja e tyre.


Umari bÃ«ri njÃ« kthim prej 180 shkallÃ«sh nÃ« Sakife. Para se tÃ« shkonte atje, ai thoshte se sikur familja e njejtÃ« prej tÃ« cilÃ«s vinte Profeti, ta jepte edhe pasardhÃ«sin e tij, ÂarabÃ«tÂ do tÃ« rebeloheshin kundÃ«r tyre. Por kur u konfrontua me ensarÃ«t nÃ« Sakife, ai tha se ÂarabÃ«tÂ nuk do ta pranonin udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e njÃ« njeriu qÃ« nuk do t`i takonte fisit tÃ« njejtÃ«, tÃ« cilit i takonte i DÃ«rguari i Zotit. Ai dhe Ebu Bekri e pÃ«rkrahÃ«n pretendimin e tyre pÃ«r Kalifatin, duke thÃ«nÃ« se i takonin fisit tÃ« njejtÃ« me Muhammedin, pÃ«rkundÃ«r ensarÃ«ve qÃ« ishin njÃ« fis krejtÃ«sisht tjetÃ«r. 



Maulana Ebu`l Ala Maududiu nga Pakistani ka pÃ«rpiluar disa pÃ«rshkrime tejet ekstravagante tÃ« Kurejshit. Ai thotÃ« se pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e Kurejshit ishin njerÃ«z me aftÃ«si dhe shkathtÃ«si tÃ« jashtÃ«zakonshme dhe se ata i kanÃ« prodhuar udhÃ«heqÃ«sit e muslimanÃ«ve. PÃ«r ta pÃ«rkrahur kÃ«tÃ« pretendim, ai ka pÃ«rcjellur disa thÃ«nie nÃ« lidhje me superioritetin e tyre, tÃ« cilat sipas tij, janÃ« thÃ«nÃ« nga i DÃ«rguari i Zotit dhe nga Ali ibn Ebu Talibi.
Por Ã«shtÃ« po kaq e mundur qÃ« ensarÃ«t tÃ« prodhonin udhÃ«heqÃ«s po aq tÃ« mÃ«dhenj dhe madje dhe mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dhenj se ata tÃ« Kurejshit. MegjithatÃ«, ÂtrojkaÂ i ndaloi nÃ« Sakife dhe shoqÃ«ria muslimane kurrÃ« nuk arriti tÃ« pÃ«rfitojÃ« nga talenti i tyre pÃ«r udhÃ«heqÃ«si.
Autenticiteti i thÃ«nies qÃ« Maududiu ia mvesh Aliut, Ã«shtÃ« krejtÃ«sisht i dyshimtÃ«. Aliu vÃ«shtirÃ« se do tÃ« kishte arsye pÃ«r ta lÃ«vduar Kurejshin. Ai ishte katÃ«rmbÃ«dhjetÃ« vjeÃ§ kur ata e bÃ«nÃ« pÃ«rpjekjen e tyre tÃ« parÃ« pÃ«r ta ndalur Muhammedin. Aliu u pÃ«rball me kÃ«tÃ« sfidÃ«. Shpata e tij gjithnjÃ« do tÃ« rrinte lagur me gjakun e tyre pagan. Aliu dhe Kurejshi gjithmonÃ« do tÃ« ishin nÃ« njÃ« konfrontim jetÃ«sor me njÃ«ri-tjetrin.
MuslimanÃ«t shiitÃ« e kundÃ«rshtojnÃ« zgjedhjen e udhÃ«heqÃ«sve thjesht duke u mbÃ«shtetur nÃ« pandehje ose nÃ« moshÃ«. Sipas tyre, cilÃ«sitÃ« vendimtare pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s s`kanÃ« tÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« fare me moshÃ«n e tij ose me lidhjen qÃ« ka me Kurejshin. Ajo qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« me rÃ«ndÃ«si Ã«shtÃ« karakteri, integriteti i tij si person, aftÃ«sitÃ« dhe pÃ«rvoja. Karakteri vjen nÃ« fillim. Si do tÃ« sillet udhÃ«heqÃ«si i muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« jetÃ«, jo vetÃ«m ndaj njÃ« roli tÃ« caktuar, por nÃ« planin afatgjatÃ« dhe tÃ« pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m? Kjo Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje me rÃ«ndÃ«si.


Zgjedhja e udhÃ«heqÃ«sit meriton njÃ« hulumtim tÃ« tÃ«rthortÃ«, qÃ« zgjatet shumÃ« pÃ«rtej sjelljes etike. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, udhÃ«heqÃ«sia e muslimanÃ«ve nuk Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« Ã§mim nÃ« njÃ« garÃ« moraliteti. Ky njeri duhet tÃ« jetÃ« jo vetÃ«m njeri me karakter dhe intergritet, por edhe i aftÃ« dhe me pÃ«rvojÃ«. Me fjalÃ« tÃ« tjera, rregulli duhet tÃ« jetÃ« zgjedhja e kandidatit mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«, nÃ« Ã§do kuptim, gjegjÃ«sisht zgjedhja e njÃ« kandidati, me karakter tÃ« fortÃ« dhe me aftÃ«si qÃ« janÃ« demonstruar, jo njÃ« ose dy herÃ«, por shumÃ« herÃ« me rradhÃ«. Dhe kuptohet, ai duhet ta ketÃ« njÃ« cilÃ«si tÃ« pazÃ«vendÃ«sueshme shtesÃ«, tÃ« quajtur takva (droje nga Zoti).
ZgjedhÃ«sit, nÃ« ekziston diÃ§ka e tillÃ«, kanÃ« pÃ«r detyrÃ« tÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« njÃ« hulumtim tÃ« kujdesshÃ«m dhe tÃ« tÃ«rthortÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«sive dhe prapavijÃ«s personale tÃ« personit qÃ« kandidohet pÃ«r pozitÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« tÃ« Islamit. Ata duhet ta masin kompetencÃ«n e tij, gjykimin, pavarÃ«sinÃ« dhe kÃ«ndvÃ«shtrimin e tij filozofik, pÃ«r tÃ« kuptuar nÃ« Ã«shtÃ« ky personi, tÃ« cilin mund ta pranojnÃ« si Kalif.


SiÃ§ shpjeguam, karakteri dhe aftÃ«sitÃ« e kandidatÃ«ve pÃ«r t`u bÃ«rÃ« Kalif, nuk u diskutuan fare nÃ« Sakife. KÃ«to ishin Ã§Ã«shtje ÂirelevanteÂ. Retorika e muhaxhirÃ«ve dhe e ensarÃ«ve, sillej rreth njÃ« pyetjeje tÃ« vetme: a duhej tÃ« ishte njÃ« muhaxhir ose njÃ« ensar, udhÃ«heqÃ«si i ardhshÃ«m i muslimanÃ«ve?
EnsarÃ«t e pranuan disfatÃ«n nÃ« Sakife, kur u pÃ«rballÃ«n me argumentimin e kundÃ«rshtarÃ«ve tÃ« tyre muhaxhirÃ«, sipas tÃ« cilÃ«ve Kalifati ishte e drejtÃ« e Kurejshit, pÃ«r arsyen e vetme se vetÃ« Muhammedi kishte qenÃ« nga Kurejshi.


1: (shÃ«nim i pÃ«rkthyesit) Carl von Clausewitz (1780-1831) ishte ushtar dhe teoricient ushtarak gjerman, i famshÃ«m pÃ«r veprÃ«n e tij ÂMbi luftÃ«ratÂ (Vom Kriege)

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

51. Sakifeja dhe logjika e historisÃ«


NÃ« hyrjen e veprÃ«s, folÃ«m nÃ« lidhje me tendencÃ«n e pjesÃ«s mÃ« tÃ« madhe tÃ« orientalistÃ«ve pÃ«r t`i pranuar si fakte tÃ« padiskutueshme, disa thÃ«nie dhe disa pretendime tÃ« dyshimta, tÃ« vendosura nÃ« qarkullim para shumÃ« kohÃ«sh nga historianÃ«t e paguar ÂoborrtarÃ«Â tÃ« qeverive tÃ« Damaskut dhe Bagdadit, qÃ« tÃ« dyja trashÃ«gimtare tÃ« qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes. PÃ«r shembull, nÃ« mesin e tyre ka njÃ« koncensus pÃ«r atÃ« se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit nuk emÃ«roi njÃ« pasardhÃ«s dhe se nuk u tregoi muslimanÃ«ve se si duhej ta zgjidhnin udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e qeverisÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«n ai e kishte themeluar. Sipas tyre, ai vdiq, duke ua lÃ«nÃ« tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to gjÃ«ra shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane.



Disa pranime symbyllur tÃ« kÃ«tij pretendimi, u pÃ«rmendÃ«n tashmÃ« nÃ« kapitullin 44. NÃ« vijim, po pÃ«rcjellim edhe njÃ« shembull tÃ« tillÃ«:
Muhammedi vdiq mÃ« 8 Qershor tÃ« vitit 632, pa lÃ«nÃ« kurrfarÃ« udhÃ«zimi nÃ« lidhje me kreun e ardhshÃ«m tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane...
Kjo fjali gjendet nÃ« artikullin e titulluar ÂKalifatiÂ, nÃ« faqen 643, nÃ« vÃ«llimin e katÃ«rt, tÃ« botimit tÃ« katÃ«rmbÃ«dhjetÃ« tÃ« Encyclopedia Britannica. Ndonse Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« fjali tipike propagande, edhe njÃ« vepÃ«r madhÃ«shtore si Encyclopedia Britannica e ka pranuar si njÃ« fakt tÃ« padiskutueshÃ«m. Ndonse Ã«shtÃ« gÃ«njeshtra me ndikimin mÃ« tÃ« madh pÃ«rÃ§arÃ«s nÃ« historinÃ« e Islamit, kjo ide vazhdon tÃ« mbijetojÃ« e pasfiduar pÃ«r shekuj me rradhÃ«.


Edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r faktit se orientalistÃ«t kurrÃ« s`e sfiduan kÃ«tÃ« gÃ«njeshtÃ«r shekullore, prapÃ«seprapÃ« shfaqen disa pyetje kritike. KÃ«to pyetje qÃ« kanÃ« tÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« me etosin e Islamit dhe tÃ« filozofisÃ« politike tÃ« Muhammedit, janÃ« rradhitur mÃ« poshtÃ«. TÃ« gjitha mbÃ«shteten nÃ« supozimin se Muhammedi nuk la pasardhÃ«s dhe se ai nuk u dha ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij kurrfarÃ« udhÃ«zimi nÃ« lidhje me qeverinÃ« e ardhshme tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane.
Andaj, kur ai vdiq, shoqÃ«ria muslimane e gjeti veten nÃ« mes tÃ« njÃ« kaosi.
Pyetjet:
1. A emÃ«roi ose jo njÃ« pasardhÃ«s Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit dhe themeluesi i Shtetit tÃ« Medines?


2. Ã`mund tÃ« ketÃ« qenÃ« shkaku ose shkaqet pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« dÃ«shtim tÃ« supozuar tÃ« Muhammedit pÃ«r ta emÃ«ruar pasardhÃ«sin e tij?


3. NÃ«se Muhammedi nuk emÃ«roi vetÃ« njÃ« pasardhÃ«s, a e ngarkoi ai shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane me kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ«?


4. Ngase shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane i mungonin udhÃ«zimet pÃ«r ta zgjedhur udhÃ«heqÃ«sin, a pÃ«rgatitÃ«n shokÃ«t e Muhammedit rregulla dhe principe tÃ« caktuara, sipas tÃ« cilave duhej tÃ« zgjidhej njÃ« njeri pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ«?


5. Ã`ishte qÃ«ndrimi i ndjekÃ«sve mÃ« tÃ« shquar tÃ« Muhammedit kundrejt Ã§Ã«shtjes sÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane pas vdekjes sÃ« tij?


6. Ã`ishte praktika e Muhammedit nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjen e zgjedhjes dhe emÃ«rimit tÃ« zyrtarÃ«ve?


7. Ã`Ã«shtÃ« verdikti kuranor nÃ« lidhje me praktikat e Muhammedit?


8. Ã`bÃ«ri vÃ«rtet Muhammedi pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sinÃ« e tij?


9. Ã`ndodhi vÃ«rtet pas vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit?


10. ÃfarÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sie ka pyetja e pasardhÃ«sisÃ« nÃ« histori?


1. A emÃ«roi ose jo njÃ« pasardhÃ«s Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit dhe themeluesi i shtetit tÃ« Medines?
AsnjÃ« njeri dhe pa dyshim asnjÃ« musliman, s`do tÃ« thoshte se Muhammedi nuk ishte i kualifikuar pÃ«r ta emÃ«ruar pasardhÃ«sin e tij. NjÃ« muslimani as qÃ« i kalon nÃ«pÃ«r mendje se tÃ« DÃ«rguarit i mungonte aftÃ«sia e nevojshme pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur njÃ« pasardhÃ«s pÃ«r veten.
ArabÃ«t ishin njÃ« popull i ashpÃ«r, injorant dhe pa kurrfarÃ« ligji. Muhammedi i pÃ«rhapi Ligjet e Zotit nÃ« mesin e tyre dhe u kÃ«rkoi t`i respektonin dhe t`u bindeshin. Ai krijoi njÃ« organizim politik tÃ« quajtur ÂShteti i MedinesÂ, nÃ« tÃ« cilin kompetencat e tija ishin tÃ« pakufizuara. Ai i zgjidhte tÃ« gjithÃ« funksionarÃ«t, qofshin civilÃ« ose ushtarakÃ«. Ai kishte autoritet pÃ«r ta emÃ«ruar ose pÃ«r ta liruar nga detyra njÃ« zyrtar, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« arbitrare dhe pa qenÃ« i detyruar tÃ« japÃ« arsyetime.
Sjellja e Muhammedit ishte njÃ« sjellje e themeluar nÃ« principe. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, aq shumÃ« themelohej nÃ« principe dhe nÃ« standarde sjellja e tij, sa mund tÃ« thuhej lirisht se ai ishte Âi parashikueshÃ«mÂ. TÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«t e dinin se ai domosdo do t`i vendoste personat mÃ« tÃ« aftÃ« nÃ« pozitat kyÃ§e dhe e dinin se kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« do ta bÃ«nte pa u konsultuar me ta. Ai kurrÃ« nuk i dha autoritet ndonjÃ«rit prej shokÃ«ve tÃ« tij, pÃ«r tÃ« emÃ«ruar zyrtarÃ«. Sipas kÃ«saj, mund tÃ« thuhet se vetÃ«m Muhammedi ishte mjaft i kualifikuar pÃ«r tÃ« emÃ«ruar njÃ« pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin dhe se askush nuk mund ta bÃ«nte kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« nÃ« vend tÃ« tij.


2. Ã`mund tÃ« ketÃ« qenÃ« shkaku (ose shkaqet) pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« dÃ«shtim tÃ« supozuar tÃ« Muhammedit, pÃ«r ta emÃ«ruar pasardhÃ«sin e tij?
NÃ«se Muhammedi vdiq pa e emÃ«ruar pasardhÃ«sin dhe trashÃ«gimtarin e tij, ai mund tÃ« kritikohej se nuk e kishte kryer si duhet detyrÃ«n. Kushdo qÃ« pretendon se ai s`emÃ«roi njÃ« pasardhÃ«s, thotÃ« se Muhammedi e la anijen e brishtÃ« tÃ« Islamit nÃ« mes tÃ« valÃ«ve tÃ« tÃ«rbuara, pa njÃ« kompas, pa spirancÃ« dhe pa kapiten, duke e lÃ«nÃ« krejtÃ«sisht nÃ« mÃ«shirÃ« tÃ« erÃ«rave dhe tÃ« valÃ«ve. QÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« tÃ« jetÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ«, duhet tÃ« supozojmÃ« se ai ishte i pavetÃ«dijshÃ«m pÃ«r interesat mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane dhe se ishte i pakujdesshÃ«m ndaj mirÃ«qenies sÃ« gjeneratave tÃ« ardhshme muslimane.
NjÃ« ÂpakujdesiÂ e tillÃ« mund tÃ« kishte tre shkaqe. Muhammedi, pra, do t`i lejonte vetes tÃ« ishte kaq Âi pakujdesshÃ«mÂ, vetÃ«m nÃ«se supozojmÃ« se:



a. TÃ« gjithÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane ishin tÃ« menÃ§ur, tÃ« urtÃ«, i druheshin Zotit dhe e donin AtÃ«. TÃ« gjithÃ« kishin njÃ« njohuri tÃ« pÃ«rsosur tÃ« interpretimit tÃ« Kur`anit. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin tÃ« barabartÃ« nÃ« Ã§do drejtim dhe Djalli e kishte tÃ« pamundur t`i manipulonte dhe t`i bÃ«nte tÃ« devijojnÃ«. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, Muhammedi mundej lirisht t`ia linte fatit zgjedhjen e pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« tij. Ai mund ta qetÃ«sonte veten me idenÃ« se kushdo qÃ« tÃ« bÃ«hej udhÃ«heqÃ«s i shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane, do tÃ« ishte njeriu i duhur, tÃ« cilit do tÃ« mund t`i dorÃ«zohej qeverisja e Medines dhe e tÃ« gjithÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane.
Por gjendja nuk ishte dhe nuk mund tÃ« ishte e tillÃ«. As pÃ«r dy persona nuk mund tÃ« pretendohet se janÃ« tÃ« barabartÃ« nÃ« aftÃ«si, karakter dhe sjellje. Muhammedi e dinte se jo tÃ« gjithÃ« arabÃ«t qÃ« e pranuan Islamin, ishin muslimanÃ« tÃ« sinqertÃ«. NÃ« mesin e tyre kishte njÃ« numÃ«r tÃ« madh ÂhipokritÃ«shÂ ose ÂmuslimanÃ«sh formalÃ«Â. Prania e tyre nÃ« Medine dÃ«shmohet edhe nga vetÃ« Kur`ani. Ata e pranuan Islamin sÃ« jashtmi por nÃ« zemrat e tyre vazhduan tÃ« ishin paganÃ«. Ata ishin armiq tÃ« Muhammedit, tÃ« Islamit dhe tÃ« shtetit qÃ« ai e kishte themeluar. Ata ishin Âagjenti i fshehtÃ«Â i paganizmit nÃ« Medine, i gatshÃ«m pÃ«r ta shfrytÃ«zuar rastin e parÃ« qÃ« do tÃ« shfaqej, pÃ«r ta shkatÃ«rruar Islamin. Sikur Muhammedi ta linte shtetin e ri pa njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s, ai vetÃ«m sa do t`ua kishte falur kÃ«tyre sabotuesve ideologjikÃ«, armÃ«n e nevojshme pÃ«r ta shkatÃ«rruar atÃ«. Muhammedi e dinte kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« dhe ai nuk vdiq papritmas, por pas njÃ« sÃ«mundjeje tÃ« stÃ«rzgjatur. Ai pati mjaft kohÃ« pÃ«r t`u marrÃ« me punÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme tÃ« Shtetit, nÃ« mesin e tÃ« cilave zgjedhja e njÃ« pasardhÃ«si ishte mÃ« e rÃ«ndÃ«sishmja. GjÃ«ja e vetme qÃ« Muhammedi s`do ta kishte bÃ«rÃ«, do tÃ« ishte ta linte qeverinÃ«, qÃ« ishte ÂMbretÃ«ria e QiejveÂ mbi tokÃ«, nÃ« duart e fatit ose nÃ« duart e njÃ« avanturisti dosido.


b. Muhammedi nuk e donte vÃ«rtet Islamin. Ai ishte i prirÃ« vetÃ«m nga ambicjet personale. Ai vetÃ«m dÃ«shironte ta sundonte Gadishullin Arabik dhe Islami ishte thjesht instrumenti qÃ« do ta shfrytÃ«zonte pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim. Por pasi i realizoi ambicjet e tija, ai filloi tÃ« mos e vriste mendjen fare pÃ«r ardhmÃ«rinÃ« e qeverisÃ« dhe tÃ« shtetit. PÃ«r tÃ«, ishte krejtÃ«sisht irelevante, nÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, arabÃ«t do t`i mbeteshin besnikÃ« Islamit ose do t`i riktheheshin idhujtarisÃ« dhe barbarizmit.
Por Ã§`mund tÃ« jetÃ« mÃ« absurde sesa tÃ« mendohet se Muhammedi nuk e donte Islamin? NÃ« Mekke, ai duroi kundÃ«r torturÃ«s, urisÃ«, etjes, nÃ«nÃ§mimit dhe dÃ«bimit, vetÃ«m pÃ«r hir tÃ« Islamit. Me tÃ« arritur nÃ« Medine, prej tij priteshin sakrifica akoma mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« fesÃ«. Dy xhaxhallarÃ«, tre kushÃ«rinj, dy bij tÃ« adoptuar, njÃ« vÃ«lla qumÃ«shti dhe shumÃ« miq tÃ« tij u vranÃ« nÃ« mbrojtje tÃ« Islamit. Pas njÃ« kohe, ai u bÃ« sovran i gjithÃ« ArabisÃ« por standardi i jetesÃ«s sÃ« tij nuk ndryshoi. ShumÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« ishin tÃ« mjerÃ« dhe ai i ushqente. Muhammedi i ushqente me ushqimin e tij dhe shumÃ« shpesh, vetÃ« ai dhe fÃ«mijÃ«t e tij duhej tÃ« mbeteshin tÃ« uritur. Kjo vazhdoi vite me rradhÃ«. TÃ« gjitha kÃ«to sakrifica ai i bÃ«ri vetÃ«m pÃ«r ta bÃ«rÃ« mÃ« tÃ« fuqishÃ«m Islamin.
NÃ« Mekke, Kurejshi i ofroi Muhammedit fuqi dhe pasuri, qÃ« ta linte misionin e tij si Profet i Islamit. Por ai i refuzoi tÃ« gjitha, me Ã§farÃ« edhe e refuzoi ÂambicjenÂ nÃ« pÃ«rgjithÃ«si. Mbase pÃ«r tÃ«, kurrÃ« nuk ekzistoi njÃ« gjÃ« e quajtur ÂambicjeÂ. Themeli i pÃ«rpjekjes sÃ« Muhammedit pÃ«r Islamin ishte dashuria e tij pÃ«r tÃ«. Ishte pikÃ«risht kjo dashuri qÃ« do ta pÃ«rkrahte nga fillimi deri nÃ« fund. ÂAmbicjaÂ e tij e vetme nÃ« jetÃ« ishte qÃ« ta shihte Islamin tÃ« pÃ«rjetshÃ«m. Ai e realizoi kÃ«tÃ« ÂambicjeÂ, sepse sot shohim se Islami Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« vÃ«rtet i pÃ«rjetshÃ«m.


c. Muhammedi nuk e emÃ«roi pasardhÃ«sin e tij sepse kishte frikÃ« nga kundÃ«rshtimet. Por gjithkush e di se Muhammedi nuk kishte fare lidhje me frikÃ«n. Ai e sfidoi paganizmin nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur ishte krejtÃ«sisht i vetÃ«m nÃ« tÃ«rÃ« botÃ«n dhe kur e gjithÃ« botÃ« ishte armiqÃ«sore kundÃ«r tij. Paganizmi bÃ«ri


Ã§`mos pÃ«r ta thyer por dÃ«shtoi. MÃ« nÃ« fund, ai e theu paganizmin. Me guximin e tij, ai ngadhnjeu kundÃ«r njÃ« bote tÃ« tÃ«rÃ«. NÃ« dy nga pesÃ« betejat e mÃ«dha tÃ« Islamit, muslimanÃ«t u mundÃ«n dhe filluan tÃ« iknin nga fushÃ«beteja. Por ai qÃ«ndroi i palÃ«kundur dhe nuk iku. Ai madje u bÃ« streha ku do tÃ« fshiheshin tÃ« tjerÃ«t qÃ« iknin. Prania e tij e ringjallte guximin e muslimanÃ«ve dhe ata ktheheshin nÃ« betejÃ«.
Pas betejÃ«s sÃ« Hunejnit, e gjithÃ« Arabia ishte nÃ«n kÃ«mbÃ«t e Muhammedit dhe asnjÃ« fis ose lidhje fisesh nuk mundej ta sfidonte fuqinÃ« e tij, e cila ishte tashmÃ« fuqia supreme nÃ« Gadishull. Andaj, pretendimi se ai mund tÃ« kishte frikÃ« nga kundÃ«rshtimi i dikujt, nuk mund as tÃ« pÃ«rmendet.

3. NÃ«se Muhammedi nuk emÃ«roi vetÃ« njÃ« pasardhÃ«s, a e ngarkoi ai shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane me kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ«?
EmÃ«rimi i udhÃ«heqÃ«sit tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane ishte nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje, rÃ«ndÃ«sinÃ« e madhe tÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«s Muhammedi e kuptonte. Por pÃ«r njÃ« arsye tÃ« panjohur, ai nuk emÃ«roi pasardhÃ«s. Arsyeja e vetme pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« mund tÃ« jetÃ« qÃ« ai t`ia ketÃ« lÃ«nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane.
Por as Ebu Bekri ose Umari dhe as historianÃ«t e mÃ«vonshÃ«m sunnitÃ« nuk kanÃ« patur njÃ« pretendim tÃ« tillÃ«. Ata kur nuk kanÃ« pretenduar pÃ«r shembull se Muhammedi ka thÃ«nÃ«:


ÂO muslimanÃ«! UnÃ« nuk dua tÃ« emÃ«roj njÃ« pasardhÃ«s.Â , ÂO muslimanÃ«! UnÃ« nuk mundem tÃ« emÃ«roj njÃ« pasardhÃ«sÂ ose ÂUnÃ« s`jam i aftÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« emÃ«ruar njÃ« pasardhÃ«s. Andaj po jua ngarkoj juve kÃ«tÃ« pÃ«rgjegjÃ«si. Kur tÃ« vdes, ju zgjidhni njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s nga mesi juaj.Â



Asnjeri nuk i ka mveshur tÃ« DÃ«rguarit njÃ« thÃ«nie tÃ« tillÃ«. Muhammedi nuk u dha ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij autoritet pÃ«r tÃ« emÃ«ruar as edhe ndonjÃ« zyrtar tÃ« zakonshÃ«m dhe jo mÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e ardhshÃ«m tÃ« Shtetit Islam.


4. Ngase shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane i mungonin udhÃ«zimet pÃ«r ta zgjedhur udhÃ«heqÃ«sin, a pÃ«rgatitÃ«n shokÃ«t e Muhammedit rregulla dhe principe tÃ« caktuara, sipas tÃ« cilave duhej tÃ« zgjidhej njÃ« njeri pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ«?
NdjekÃ«sit e Muhammedit kurrÃ« nuk pÃ«rgatitÃ«n ndonjÃ« sistem rregullash, qÃ« do t`i udhÃ«zonte gjatÃ« zgjedhjes sÃ« njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje, ata thjesht vepruan sipas nevojave tÃ« Ã§astit. SÃ« pari ata e emÃ«ruan udhÃ«heqÃ«sin dhe pastaj e formuluan njÃ« ÂrregullÂ ose njÃ« ÂprincipÂ pÃ«r zgjedhjen e tij. ShoqÃ«ria muslimane i ÂzgjodhiÂ katÃ«r KalifÃ«t e parÃ« ose ÂKalifÃ«t e drejtÃ«Â,siÃ§ njihen nÃ« histori. Zgjedhja e secilit prej tyre solli nÃ« zbulimin e njÃ« ÂprincipiÂ tÃ« ri dhe mÃ« nÃ« fund, kÃ«to katÃ«r ÂprincipeÂ u intergruan nÃ« mendimin politik tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve.
Por shumÃ« shpejt, njÃ« Kalif tjetÃ«r erdhi nÃ« fuqi nÃ« Siri. Ardhja e tij nÃ« pushtet solli zbulimin e njÃ« ÂprincipiÂ tÃ« ri tÃ« quajtur Âfuqia ka tÃ« drejtÃ«Â. Ky ÂprincipÂ i bÃ«ri tÃ« panevojshme dhe tÃ« pavlefshme principet e tjera. Duke filluar nga ajo kohÃ«, Kalifati do tÃ« ishte Ã§mimi qÃ« do ta fitonte gjithsecili, qÃ« do ta pÃ«rdorte fuqinÃ« nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« mÃ« brutale se kundÃ«rshtari i tij. Ky ÂprincipÂ gjeti njÃ« pÃ«rkrahje universale nÃ« mesin e muslimanÃ«ve pÃ«rgjatÃ« historisÃ« sÃ« tyre tÃ« gjatÃ«.


5. Ã`ishte qÃ«ndrimi i ndjekÃ«sve mÃ« tÃ« shquar tÃ« Muhammedit kundrejt Ã§Ã«shtjes sÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane pas vdekjes sÃ« tij?
MuslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ« thonÃ« se Ebu Bekri dhe Umari ishin ndjekÃ«sit mÃ« tÃ« shquar tÃ« Muhammedit. Ishin, pra, pikÃ«risht kÃ«ta ndjekÃ«s mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m tÃ« tij, qÃ« e morÃ«n nÃ« duar qeverinÃ« e Medines, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur Aliu dhe hashimitÃ«t ishin tÃ« zÃ«nÃ« me varrimin e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit.
Me tÃ« vdekur Profeti, ndjekÃ«sit e tij mÃ« tÃ« shquar u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« njÃ« kasolle nÃ« Sakife pÃ«r t`u kandiduar pÃ«r udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. Sipas tyre, kjo udhÃ«heqÃ«si ishte aq e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme sa ata nuk mund ta shtynin pÃ«r mÃ« vonÃ«, as sa pÃ«r ta varrosur trupin e bamirÃ«sit dhe mÃ«suesit tÃ« tyre tÃ« vdekur. Lufta e egÃ«r pÃ«r pushtet filloi vetÃ«m disa minuta pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit. Zamakshariu (v.1144), njÃ«ri nga historianÃ«t dhe dijetarÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« famshÃ«m sunnitÃ«, shkruan:
Ishte koncenzusi i tÃ« gjithÃ« shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit se pasardhÃ«si i tij duhet tÃ« caktohej menjÃ«herÃ«. Ata besonin se kjo ishte madje mÃ« me rÃ«ndÃ«si se pjesÃ«marrja nÃ« varrimin e mÃ«suesit tÃ« tyre. Ishte pikÃ«risht ky fakt qÃ« i detyroi Ebu Bekrin dhe Umarin t`u drejtoheshin muslimanÃ«ve. Ebu Bekri tha:


ÂO njerÃ«z, mÃ« dÃ«gjoni! Ata nga ju qÃ« e kanÃ« adhuruar Muhammedin, le ta dinÃ« se Muhammedi ka vdekur. Por ata qÃ« e kanÃ« adhuruar Zotin, le ta dinÃ« se Ai Ã«shtÃ« gjallÃ« dhe kurrÃ« nuk vdes. Ngase Muhammedi ka vdekur, ju duhet tÃ« vendosni tani se kush do tÃ« jetÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si juaj i ri.Â


NjerÃ«zit thanÃ« se kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« dhe se duhej tÃ« zgjidhej udhÃ«heqÃ«si i ri. Ne, sunnitÃ«t dhe mutezilitÃ«t, besojmÃ« se shoqÃ«ria muslimane duhet tÃ« ketÃ« njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s nÃ« Ã§do kohÃ«. Logjika e shÃ«ndoshÃ« e imponon njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. Gjithashtu, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit kishte pÃ«rpiluar ligje dhe kishte dhÃ«nÃ« urdhra nÃ« lidhje me mbrojtjen e Islamit, mbrojtjen e Medines dhe mbrojtjen e ArabisÃ«. Pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, do tÃ« duhej tÃ« kishte njÃ« njeri qÃ« do t`i ushtronte kÃ«to ligje dhe qÃ« do t`i ekzekutonte urdhrat e tij.Â


Nga ajo qÃ« thuhet mÃ« sipÃ«r, mund tÃ« kuptojmÃ« se shokÃ«t e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit e kishin kuptuar se sa e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme ishte qÃ« shoqÃ«ria muslimane tÃ« kishte njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s. Ata e dinin se sikur tÃ« mos kishte askÃ«nd pÃ«r t`i implementuar ligjet dhe urdhrat e pÃ«rpiluar nga i DÃ«rguari, shoqÃ«ria muslimane do tÃ« binte nÃ« njÃ« gjendje kaosi.
KÃ«to fjalÃ« po mbyten nga ironia!!! ShokÃ«t e Profetit ishin tÃ« bindur se ishte e njÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sie jetike qÃ« shoqÃ«ria muslimane tÃ« kishte njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s. Dhe me sa duket, vetÃ«m njÃ« njeri nuk ishte i kÃ«tij mendimi: vetÃ« Muhammedi. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, sikur tÃ« ishte ashtu, ai do tÃ« caktonte njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane. Me sa duket nga shÃ«nimet e kÃ«tyre historianÃ«ve, Muhammedi ishte njeriu i vetÃ«m, tÃ« cilit s`i shkoi ndÃ«rmend se do tÃ« duhej tÃ« kishte njÃ« person pÃ«r t`i implementuar urdhrat dhe ligjet qÃ« ai vetÃ« i kishte pÃ«rpiluar.



NdjekÃ«sit e tij mÃ« tÃ« shquar nuk morÃ«n pjesÃ« nÃ« varrimin e Muhammedit. PÃ«r ta, mÃ« me rÃ«ndÃ«si se ky takim, ishte zgjedhja e njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si tÃ« ri. Problemi ishte tejet i koklavitur por ata e ÂzgjodhÃ«nÂ shumÃ« thjesht, duke e emÃ«ruar njÃ«rin nga mesi i tyre (Ebu Bekrin) si udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« ri.
Pas dy vitesh, Ebu Bekri ishte duke vdekur. NÃ« shtratin e vdekjes, ai e emÃ«roi Umarin pÃ«r udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« ri tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Duke e bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, ai jo vetÃ«m qÃ« e dinte se po e kryente detyrÃ«n e tij mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme por e dinte edhe se do t`i jepte llogari Zotit, sikur tÃ« mos e kryente si duhej.
Esma, gruaja e Ebu Bekrit, thotÃ« se kur i shoqi ishte nÃ« shtratin e vdekjes, Talha erdhi tek ai dhe i tha:


ÂO Ebu Bekr! Ti e ke bÃ«rÃ« Umarin udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve dhe e di se ai ishte njÃ« njeri i ashpÃ«r nÃ« kohÃ«n kur ti ishe Kalif. Tani qÃ« do tÃ« jetÃ« krejt i lirÃ«, nuk mund tÃ« paramendoj se si ka pÃ«r t`i shtypur muslimanÃ«t. Pas pak kohe do tÃ« vdesÃ«sh dhe do tÃ« jesh nÃ« prani tÃ« Zotit. AtÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« duhet t`i japÃ«sh Atij llogari pÃ«r veprimet e tua. A e ke pÃ«rgatitur pÃ«rgjigjen tÃ«nde?Â Ebu Bekri u ngrit pak dhe i tha: ÂO Talha! A po pÃ«rpiqesh tÃ« mÃ« trembÃ«sh? Tani mÃ« dÃ«gjo dhe dije se kur tÃ« takohem me Zotin tim, do t`i them se unÃ« e kam bÃ«rÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s, njeriun mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« tÃ« kÃ«saj shoqÃ«rie.Â



Pas kÃ«saj, Ebu Bekri shtoi se njohja dhe pÃ«rvoja e gjatÃ« me Umarin e kishte bindur se askush tjetÃ«r pÃ«rpos tij, nuk mund ta bartte ngarkesÃ«n e Kalifatit. Andaj, ai ishte i bindur se pÃ«rgjigja e tij do ta kÃ«naqte Zotin.
Ebu Bekri e dinte se do tÃ« duhej tÃ« pÃ«rgjigjej nÃ« Gjyqin e Zotit pÃ«r emÃ«rimin e Umarit si pasardhÃ«s dhe ishte bindur se nuk mund tÃ« kishte zgjedhur njÃ« njeri mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«. Merakosja e TalhasÃ« pÃ«r llogarinÃ« qÃ« Ebu Bekri do t`ia jepte Zotit, vetÃ«m flet pÃ«r vetÃ«dijÃ«n e tij tÃ« lartÃ« nÃ« lidhje me detyrÃ«n pÃ«r ta urdhÃ«ruar tÃ« mirÃ«n dhe pÃ«r ta ndaluar tÃ« ligÃ«n.
Ã`ironi! TÃ« gjithÃ« ndjekÃ«sit e Muhammedit ishin idhujtarÃ« para se tÃ« vinte Muhammedi dhe t`i konvertonte nÃ« Islam. Tani, si muslimanÃ« tÃ« devotshÃ«m, ata ishin tÃ« vetÃ«dijshÃ«m se do t`i pÃ«rgjigjeshin Zotit, nÃ« lidhje me pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sinÃ« e tyre pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur njÃ« pasardhÃ«s. Por Ã§uditÃ«risht, kishte vetÃ«m njÃ« njeri qÃ« me sa duket s`ishte i vetÃ«dijshÃ«m se njÃ« ditÃ« do tÃ« qÃ«ndronte nÃ« Gjyqin e Zotit dhe do tÃ« pyetej nÃ« lidhje me obligimin e tij pÃ«r tÃ« lÃ«nÃ« njÃ« pasardhÃ«s. Ky ishte Muhammedi, vetÃ« i DÃ«rguari i Zotit!!! MuslimanÃ«t besojnÃ« se Ebu Bekri ishte i gatshÃ«m ta mbrojÃ« emÃ«rimin e tij para Zotit me njÃ« arsyetim, qÃ« sipas tij, do ta kÃ«naqte AtÃ«. A besojnÃ« ata vallÃ« se edhe Muhammedi, Profeti i tyre, ishte i gatshÃ«m ta mbronte para Zotit dÃ«shtimin e tij tÃ« supozuar, pÃ«r tÃ« emÃ«ruar njÃ« pasardhÃ«s? 
Pas vdekjes sÃ« Ebu Bekrit, pasardhÃ«si i tij Umar ibn el-Hattabi sundoi si Kalif pÃ«r dhjetÃ« vite. GjatÃ« viteve tÃ« fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, atÃ« shpesh e shihnin tÃ« zhytur nÃ« mendime. Kurdo qÃ« ta pyesnin se pÃ«r Ã§farÃ« mendonte, ai thoshte: ÂNuk di Ã§`tÃ« bÃ«j me ummetin e Muhammedit dhe si tÃ« zgjedh njÃ« njeri qÃ« do ta udhÃ«heqÃ« pas vdekjes sime.Â


SiÃ§ mund tÃ« shihet, Umari i jepte njÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«si tÃ« madhe emÃ«rimit tÃ« pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« tij dhe harxhonte mjaft kohÃ« duke e menduar kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje.
Merakosjen e Umarit pÃ«r punÃ«n e pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« tij, e ndante edhe Aisheja, e veja e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Historiani i famshÃ«m, Taberiu, nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ«, pÃ«rcjell:
Kur Umari po vdiste, ai e dÃ«rgoi tÃ« birin tek Aisheja pÃ«r tÃ« kÃ«rkuar leje qÃ« tÃ« varrosej pranÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit dhe Ebu Bekrit. Aisheja pranoi me gjithÃ« qejf dhe shtoi:


ÂPÃ«rshendete babain tÃ«nd dhe thuaji qÃ« tÃ« mos i lÃ«rÃ« muslimanÃ«t pa njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s, sepse kjo gjÃ« do tÃ« shkaktonte kaos pas tij.Â



Aisheja po tregonte njÃ« kujdes tÃ« veÃ§antÃ« pÃ«r mirÃ«qenien e muslimanÃ«ve dhe njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« do tÃ« pritej prej saj. Kur Umari po vdiste, ajo e kÃ«shilloi qÃ« tÃ« mos e linte shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane pa njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s sepse, siÃ§ thoshte ajo, kaosi do tÃ« mbretÃ«ronte pas tij. ÃshtÃ« vÃ«rtet e Ã§uditshme qÃ« Aisheja kurrÃ« nuk e kÃ«shilloi tÃ« shoqin pÃ«r tÃ« njejtÃ«n gjÃ« dhe nuk i tha se shoqÃ«ria muslimane do tÃ« mbetej nÃ« kaos, nÃ«se ai nuk emÃ«ronte njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s.
Por Aisheja, e bija e Ebu Bekrit, kishte arsye tÃ« mira pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« Âe heshturÂ ndaj tÃ« shoqit dhe pÃ«r tÃ« mos e hapur me tÃ«, Ã§Ã«shtjen e pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« tij.


6. Ã`ishte praktika e Muhammedit nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjen e zgjedhjes dhe emÃ«rimit tÃ« zyrtarÃ«ve?
GjatÃ« dhjetÃ« viteve tÃ« fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, Muhammedi organizoi mÃ« se tetÃ«dhjetÃ« ekspedita. Ai i dÃ«rgoi shumÃ« prej tyre nÃ«n komandÃ«n e dikujt por disa prej tyre i udhÃ«hoqi vetÃ«. Kurdo qÃ« Muhammedi tÃ« dÃ«rgonte ndonjÃ« ekspeditÃ«, ai e emÃ«ronte njÃ«rin nga ndjekÃ«sit e tij, si udhÃ«heqÃ«s, tÃ« cilit duhej t`i bindeshin tÃ« tjerÃ«t dhe i cili duhej t`i jepte llogari atij vetÃ«. Kur ekspedita kthehej nÃ« Medine, ai kÃ«rkonte njÃ« raport tÃ« hollÃ«sishÃ«m nga komandanti. KurrÃ« nuk ndodhi qÃ« ai t`u thoshte ushtarÃ«ve tÃ« njÃ« ekspedite qÃ« ta zgjidhnin vetÃ« prijÃ«sin e tyre.
NÃ« rastet kur Muhammedi i udhÃ«hiqte vetÃ« ekspeditat, ai gjithnjÃ« linte pas njÃ« guvernator nÃ« qytet dhe e bÃ«nte atÃ« pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s pÃ«r mirÃ«mbajtjen e rendit dhe qetÃ«sisÃ«, gjatÃ« mungesÃ«s sÃ« tij. Ai kurrÃ« nuk u tha qytetarÃ«ve tÃ« Medines qÃ«, nÃ« mungesÃ« tÃ« tij, ta zgjidhnin vetÃ« njÃ« guvernatorÃ« pÃ«r qytetin.
NÃ« vitin 630 kur Muhammedi e Ã§liroi Mekken dhe e integroi brenda Shtetit tÃ« ri, ai emÃ«roi njÃ« administrator pÃ«r qytetin dhe e bÃ«ri kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« fare pa u konsultuar me vetÃ« mekkasit ose me ndjekÃ«sit e tij.


Montgomery Watt



Niveli i sundimit autokrat tÃ« Muhammedit nÃ« dy-tre vitet e fundit tÃ« tij, mund tÃ« shihet nÃ« emÃ«rimin e ÂmÃ«kÃ«mbÃ«sveÂ qÃ« do tÃ« vepronin nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« tij, nÃ« Ã§do lÃ«mi. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, i gjithÃ« sistemi administrativ emÃ«rohej prej tij. QÃ« nga fillimi, Muhammedi kishte emÃ«ruar mÃ«kÃ«mbÃ«s qÃ« do tÃ« kryenin detyra tÃ« ndryshme, pÃ«r tÃ« cilat ai ishte pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, ai emÃ«ronte edhe komandantÃ« pÃ«r ekspeditat, nÃ« tÃ« cilat s`ishte i pranishÃ«m. NjÃ« emÃ«rim tjetÃ«r i rregullt ishte emÃ«rimi i njÃ« mÃ«kÃ«mbÃ«si nÃ« Medine, nÃ« rastet kur ai largohej nga qyteti. (ÂMuhammedi nÃ« MedineÂ, 1966)


Maxime Rodinson 
Profeti ose emÃ«ronte njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s ose e merte vetÃ« komandÃ«n. Ai duket se kishte dhunti pÃ«r strategji politike, po aq sa pÃ«r strategjinÃ« ushtarake. Ai emÃ«ronte persona tÃ« caktuar pÃ«r tÃ« vepruar si mÃ«kÃ«mbÃ«s tÃ« tij, nÃ« kryerjen e disa detyrave. PÃ«r shembull, kurdoherÃ« qÃ« largohej prej Medines, ai linte pas njÃ« mÃ«kÃ«mbÃ«s nÃ« qytet. (ÂMuhammediÂ, 1971)


Kjo ishte, pra, praktika e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit nÃ« zgjedhjen dhe nÃ« emÃ«rimin e zyrtarÃ«ve dhe ai kurrÃ« s`devijoi prej saj.


7. Ã`Ã«shtÃ« verdikti kuranor nÃ« lidhje me praktikat e Muhammedit?
Sipas Kur`anit, veprimet e Muhammedit janÃ« veprimet e vetÃ« Zotit. Lexuesit muslimanÃ« mund tÃ« pÃ«rsiaten pak nÃ« lidhje me vargjet nÃ« vijim:


Kur hodhe (njÃ« grusht dhÃ©), nuk ishe ti qÃ« hodhe por Zoti...(Kur`an 8:17)



VÃ«rtet ata qÃ« tÃ« betohen ty pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri, s`i betohen tjetÃ«r veÃ§se Zotit. Dora e Zotit Ã«shtÃ« mbi duart e tyre. Kushdo qÃ« e thyen besÃ«n ndaj Tij, e bÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« nÃ« dÃ«m tÃ« vetes dhe kushdo qÃ« e mban premtimin, Zoti do ta shpÃ«rblejÃ« me tÃ« madhe... (Kur`an 48:10)



TÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«t besojnÃ« se gjithÃ§ka qÃ« ka thÃ«nÃ« dhe qÃ« ka bÃ«rÃ« Muhammedi, ishte e frymÃ«zuar nga Zoti. Me fjalÃ« tÃ« tjera, ai ishte instrumenti nÃ«pÃ«rmjet tÃ« cilit realizohej vullneti i Zotit. SiÃ§ u tha edhe mÃ« parÃ«, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit nuk e ndau me askÃ«nd autoritetin e tij pÃ«r tÃ« emÃ«ruar ndonjÃ« guvarnator ose njÃ« komandant pÃ«r ekspeditat. VetÃ«m ai e ushtroi kÃ«tÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ« nga fillimi deri nÃ« fund. ShumÃ« mÃ« i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m se emÃ«rimi i njÃ« guvernatori ose i njÃ« komandanti ushtarak, ishte zgjedhja dhe emÃ«rimi i pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« tij dhe i sovranit tÃ« ardhshÃ«m tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. S`kishte kuptim qÃ« ai ta ndryshonte praktikÃ«n e tij tÃ« pÃ«rhershme dhe ta linte shoqÃ«rinÃ« islame pa njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s. Sjellja e tij kishte qenÃ« gjithmonÃ« e themeluar nÃ« principe dhe nÃ« vijim, po e pÃ«rcjellim edhe dÃ«shminÃ« e Kur`anit pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« fakt:


S`do tÃ« gjesh kurrfarÃ« ndryshimi nÃ« rrugÃ«n e Zotit. NÃ« rrugÃ«n e Zotit s`do tÃ« gjesh lajthitje...(Kur`an 35:43)



Ky Ã«shtÃ« ligji i kahmotshÃ«m i Zotit. NÃ« tÃ« s`do tÃ« gjesh kurrfarÃ« ndryshimi...(Kur`an 48:23)


Dhe vÃ«rtet nuk kishte kurrfarÃ« ndryshimi nÃ« sjelljen e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Ai nuk i la muslimanÃ«t si njÃ« kope pa bari. Ai e zgjodhi kushÃ«ririn e tij, Ali ibn Ebu Talibin, si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin dhe si sovran tÃ« ardhshÃ«m tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. Ai e prezantoi Aliun si sovran tÃ« ardhshÃ«m, nÃ« ÂdarkÃ«n e tÃ« afÃ«rmitÂ, menjÃ«herÃ« pas shpalljes sÃ« parÃ« publike tÃ« misionit tÃ« tij si i DÃ«rguari i fundit dhe mÃ« i madh i Zotit pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin.


8. Ã`bÃ«ri vÃ«rtet Muhammedi pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sinÃ« e tij?
Muhammedi e krijoi shtetin e ri islam. QÃ«llimi i tij nÃ« krijimin e kÃ«tij shteti ishte themelimi i ÂMbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« QiejveÂ nÃ« tokÃ«. KÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« ai e arriti me ndihmÃ«n dhe me bashkÃ«punimin e kushÃ«ririt tÃ« tij, Ali ibn Ebu Talibit. Ai e zgjodhi Aliun nÃ« mesin e ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij, si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin nÃ« postin e udhÃ«heqÃ«sit tÃ« shtetit dhe sovranit tÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«ve.
PÃ«r ta bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« emÃ«rim tÃ« tillÃ«, Muhammedi nuk priti deri nÃ« krijimin e Shtetit dhe deri nÃ« konsolidimin e ÂMbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« QiejveÂ. Ai e shpalli Aliun pÃ«r pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur akoma as nuk ekzistonte shteti. Ai e shpalli kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« nÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n kohÃ«, kur shpalli se Zoti e kishte zgjedhur si tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Tij tÃ« fundit pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin.
Muhammedi e emÃ«roi Ali ibn Ebu Talibin pÃ«r pasardhÃ«s tÃ« tij nÃ« ÂdarkÃ«n e tÃ« afÃ«rmveÂ, kur ky i fundit ishte akoma trembÃ«dhjetÃ« vjeÃ§. MÃ« pas, do tÃ« kalonte njÃ« jetÃ« tÃ« tÃ«rÃ« duke e edukuar pÃ«r pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sitÃ« e mÃ«dha qÃ« e prisnin.
NjÃ«zet vite mÃ« pas, nÃ« rrafshinÃ«n e madhe tÃ« Khummit, pranÃ« Gadirit, Muhammedi i bÃ«ri ÂprekjetÂ e fundit mbi veprÃ«n e tij dhe e ftoi shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane, qÃ« ta njihte sovranin e saj tÃ« ardhshÃ«m. Duke e bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, ai vetÃ«m sa i bindej njÃ« urdhri hyjnor tÃ« shprehur nÃ« vargun 70 tÃ« kapitullit tÃ« pestÃ« tÃ« Kur`anit, me Ã§fareai e kreu detyrÃ«n e tij. ShoqÃ«ria muslimane kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« ta dinte se kush do ta udhÃ«hiqte atÃ« pas Muhammedit.
Muhammedi nuk e shpalli pasardhÃ«s Aliun, vetÃ«m pÃ«r ta shpjeguar dhe pÃ«r t`i interpretuar ligjet e Islamit. Ai e shpalli pasardhÃ«s pÃ«r t`i implementuar dhe pÃ«r t`i ushtruar kÃ«to ligje. Me fjalÃ« tÃ« tjera, ai e emÃ«roi Aliun qÃ« ky i fundit ta udhÃ«hiqte qeverinÃ« e Islamit.
NÃ«se ka njÃ« ligj, atÃ«herÃ« duhet domosdo tÃ« ketÃ« njÃ« autoritet qÃ« e implementon atÃ«. Thjesht pÃ«rpilimi i ligjeve nuk ka kurrfarÃ« kuptimi. VetÃ« ligji nuk mund tÃ« garantojÃ« sigurinÃ«, mirÃ«qenien dhe lumturinÃ« e njeriut. Pasi tÃ« jetÃ« pÃ«rpiluar njÃ« ligj, Ã«shtÃ« e nevojshme qÃ« tÃ« krijohet ekzekutivi, i cili do ta implementojÃ« atÃ«. NÃ«se njÃ« ligj nuk mund tÃ« implementohet, ai nuk Ã«shtÃ« tjetÃ«r veÃ§se njÃ« copÃ« letre. NÃ«se njÃ« qeverie i mungon autoriteti, ajo nuk mund tÃ« quhet qeveri. Andaj, kur Islami sillte ligje, ai gjithashtu krijonte edhe njÃ« autoritet ekzekutiv. 
NÃ« kohÃ«n e Muhammedit, ligjet jo vetÃ«m qÃ« u shpjeguan dhe u pÃ«rhapÃ«n por edhe u implementuan dhe u imponuan si tÃ« tilla. Muhammedi ishte ai qÃ« i implementonte ligjet. Muhammedi, pra, e emÃ«roi Aliun pÃ«r t`i implementuar kÃ«to ligje dhe pÃ«r t`i pÃ«rforcuar urdhrat e Zotit, tÃ« shpallur nÃ« Kur`an. Ai e emÃ«roi Aliun pÃ«r tÃ« ushtruar njÃ« autoritet ekzekutiv mbi muslimanÃ«t, pas vdekjes sÃ« tij.


9. Ã`ndodhi vÃ«rtet pas vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit?
Pas vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit, ensarÃ«t u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« Sakife pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« ri. Ebu Bekri, Umari dhe Ebu Ubejdeja, tre muhaxhirÃ«, iu bashkangjitÃ«n mbledhjes. Ata u thanÃ« medinasve se ngase Muhammedi nuk kishte emÃ«ruar njÃ« pasardhÃ«s, ata do tÃ« zgjidhnin njÃ« person pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ«. Ky veprim i tyre, thanÃ« ata, jo vetÃ«m qÃ« ishte i arsyeshÃ«m por tepÃ«r i nevojshÃ«m pÃ«r ta shpÃ«tuar shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane nga anarkia dhe kaosi.
TÃ« tre muhaxhirÃ«t filluan njÃ« debat tÃ« nxehtÃ« me ensarÃ«t nÃ« Sakife. Tema kryesore e diskutimit ishte:


ÂA duhet tÃ« jetÃ« njÃ« muhaxhir ose njÃ« ensar, pasardhÃ«si i Muhammedit si udhÃ«heqÃ«s i muslimanÃ«ve?Â


OratorÃ«t e mrekullueshÃ«m e diskutuan kÃ«tÃ« temÃ« me disa fjalime pÃ«rplot klishe. Ndonse kishte shumÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje tejet tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme pÃ«r debatin nÃ« fjalÃ«, si vullneti i Zotit dhe i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, kualifikimet e kandidatÃ«ve dhe interesat e Islamit e tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane, asnjÃ«ra nuk u diskutua. KÃ«to Ã§Ã«shtje nuk ishin fare ÂnÃ« rend tÃ« ditÃ«sÂ gjatÃ« takimit tÃ« Sakifes. Andaj, oratorÃ«t nuk u larguan aspak nga tema e tyre.
MÃ« nÃ« fund, me shumÃ« shkathtÃ«si, durim dhe gjenialitet, tre muhaxhirÃ«t e zgjodhÃ«n problemin ose mÃ« mirÃ« thÃ«nÃ«, ÂimprovizuanÂ njÃ« zgjidhje pÃ«r tÃ«.


Francesco Gabrieli



NÃ« mbledhjen e tensionuar nÃ« distriktin e Beni SaidÃ«ve nÃ« Medine, Umari, krejt papritur e imponoi Ebu Bekrin si Kalif dhe pasardhÃ«s tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Si shumÃ« ngjarje dhe institucione pÃ«rgjatÃ« historisÃ«, edhe Kalifati lindi nga njÃ« improvizim. (ÂArabÃ«t, njÃ« histori e pÃ«rmbledhurÂ, 1963)


Kalifati ose udhÃ«heqÃ«sia e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane Ã«shtÃ« instituti mÃ« i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m nÃ« gjithÃ« Islamin. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, ekzistenca e Islamit varet nga udhÃ«heqÃ«si i shoqÃ«risÃ«. Duke qenÃ« kÃ«shtu, Ã«shtÃ« vÃ«rtet e Ã§uditshme se si njÃ« gjÃ« kaq e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme mund t`i lihej improvizimit. Nuk duhet tÃ« jetÃ« aspak e habitshme qÃ« bota muslimane Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rgjakur shpesh pÃ«r shkak tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjeve tÃ« pasardhÃ«sve dhe tÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sisÃ«. LuftÃ«rat, luftÃ«rat civile, konfliktet dhe anarkia u bÃ«nÃ« njÃ« pjesÃ« e pashmangshme e jetÃ«s sÃ« muslimanÃ«ve, qÃ«kur shoqÃ«ria muslimane vendosi tÃ« improvizonte nÃ« Sakife, nÃ« vend qÃ« ta ndiqte planin hyjnor dhe strategjinÃ« e frymÃ«zuar tÃ« Muhammedit, pÃ«r njÃ« transferim tÃ« qetÃ« dhe paqÃ«sor tÃ« pushtetit tek pasardhÃ«si i tij.
MbrojtÃ«sit e Sakifes thonÃ« se qÃ«llimi i Umarit ishte qÃ« tÃ« parandalonte njÃ« monopolizim tÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sisÃ« nÃ« njÃ« familje tÃ« vetme, gjegjÃ«sisht nÃ« familjen e Muhammedit. KÃ«ta thonÃ« se njÃ« monopol i tillÃ« do tÃ« ishte ÂkatastrofalÂ pÃ«r Islamin. Ky argument i komplikuar Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« sllogan i historianÃ«ve sunnitÃ« por asnjÃ«ri nuk ka shpjeguar se si do tÃ« vinte deri nÃ« pasoja ÂkatastrofaleÂ, po tÃ« mbetej pushteti tek familja e Muhammedit. NÃ«se pas vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit, udhÃ«heqÃ«sia mbetej nÃ« familjen e tij, a thua arabÃ«t do tÃ« largoheshin nga Islami dhe do t`i riktheheshin idhujtarisÃ«? Ose mos vallÃ« persÃ«t dhe romakÃ«t do ta pushtonin ArabinÃ« dhe do t`i zhduknin muslimanÃ«t?



NÃ« kÃ«ndvÃ«shtrimin e Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit, kishte vetÃ«m njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« pÃ«r ta ÂshpÃ«tuarÂ shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane nga ÂkatastrofaÂ dhe ajo ishte qÃ« tÃ« pengohej familja e Muhammedit dhe pushteti tÃ« mbetej nÃ« duart e tyre.
Umari e pÃ«rhapte me plot zell idenÃ« se Kalifati s`duhet tÃ« bÃ«hej i trashÃ«gueshÃ«m nÃ« njÃ« familje dhe se duhej tÃ« qarkullonte nÃ« mesin e muslimanÃ«ve, ÂqÃ« Ã§do djalosh arab ta kishte mundÃ«sinÃ« tÃ« bÃ«hej KalifÂ. Por megjithatÃ«, edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«tij vizioni tÃ« Umarit, Kalifati u bÃ« i trashÃ«gueshÃ«m vetÃ«m gjashtÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« vite pas vdekjes sÃ« tij. Dhe jo nÃ« familjen e Muhammedit por nÃ« familjen e armiqve tÃ« tij tÃ« pÃ«rbetuar prej paganÃ«sh mekkas, nÃ« familjen e Ebu Sufjanit dhe Hindit. Pra ky vizion i Umarit nuk zgjati mÃ« tepÃ«r se gjashtÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« vite, pÃ«rveÃ§ nÃ«se qÃ«llimi i tij i vÃ«rtetÃ« ishte qÃ« njÃ« ditÃ«, Kalifati tÃ« bÃ«hej i trashÃ«gueshÃ«m nÃ« familjen e Ebu Sufjanit. 
NÃ« Sakife, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari i arritÃ«n kulmet e improvizimit.
Duke e komentuar kaosin qÃ« mbretÃ«roi pas vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit dhe duke i dhÃ«nÃ« arsyet e tija pÃ«rse kushÃ«riri i tij Aliu, u mbajt larg nga Kalifati, Sir John Glubb shkruan:



ArabÃ«t kurrÃ« s`kanÃ« qenÃ« tÃ« prirÃ« pÃ«r t`i respektuar gradat, titujt ose privilegjet e trashÃ«guara. (ÂPushtimet e mÃ«dha arabeÂ, 1963)


Kjo analizÃ« e karakterit arab nga historiani nÃ« fjalÃ«, bie ndesh me dÃ«shmitÃ« historike. SelxhukÃ«t, mamlukÃ«t dhe turqit otomanÃ« do t`i sundonin arabÃ«t pÃ«r shekuj me rradhÃ« dhe kÃ«ta tÃ« fundit do t`u bindeshin si dele. Ata, nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, e kishin pranuar tashmÃ« ligjin se turqit do tÃ« sundonin dhe arabÃ«t duhet tÃ« bindeshin. Askush nuk mund tÃ« thotÃ« se sa do tÃ« zgjaste sundimit turk mbi arabÃ«t, sikur tÃ« mos ishin britanikÃ«t dhe francezÃ«t pÃ«r t`i dhÃ«nÃ« njÃ« fund kÃ«tij sundimi.
NÃ« dorÃ«zimin e tyre total dhe tÃ« pakushtÃ«zuar para turqve, arabÃ«t i respektonin pikÃ«risht Âgradat, titujt dhe privilegjet e trashÃ«guaraÂ. PÃ«r shumÃ« shekuj, vendet arabe u sunduan me njÃ« dorÃ« tÃ« hekurt dhe askush nuk e dÃ«gjoi as edhe pÃ«rshpÃ«rimÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« vogÃ«l kundÃ«rshtuese nga populli arab.
NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, arabÃ«t nuk ndryshojnÃ« fare nga popujt e tjerÃ« tÃ« botÃ«s, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« kÃ«tu edhe britanikÃ«t, tÃ« cilÃ«ve u takon historiani nÃ« fjalÃ«. NjÃ«soj siÃ§ respektohen gradat, titujt dhe privilegjet e trashÃ«guara tek popujt e tjerÃ«, respektohen edhe tek arabÃ«t. Nuk Ã«shtÃ« fare e qartÃ« pÃ«rse Sir John Glubb pÃ«rpiqet tÃ« krijojÃ« tabu tÃ« tilla nÃ« lidhje me arabÃ«t.



Po ky autor, shkruan mÃ« tej:
TrashÃ«gimia kurrÃ« nuk u pranua nga arabÃ«t si njÃ« themel i mjaftueshÃ«m pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sinÃ«. GjatÃ« zgjedhjes sÃ« prijÃ«sve tÃ« thjeshtÃ«, zgjidhej kandidati mÃ« i pÃ«rshtatshÃ«m i familjes sunduese. NÃ« zgjedhjen e Kalifit, zgjedhja mÃ« natyrale dhe ajo e cila teorikisht u bÃ« nÃ« zgjedhjÃ«n e katÃ«r KalifÃ«ve tÃ« parÃ«, ishte ajo e muslimanÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rshtatshÃ«m. NÃ« praktikÃ«, vÃ«shtirÃ«sia e zgjedhjes sÃ« kandidatit mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« dhe rreziku i luftÃ«s civile, rezultoi nÃ« trashÃ«giminÃ« e djalit mÃ« tÃ« madh nÃ« dinastitÃ« e ardhshme muslimane. MegjithatÃ«, arabÃ«t kurrÃ« nuk e pranuan principin e pasardhÃ«sisÃ« automatike tÃ« djalit mÃ« tÃ« madh. ÂPushtimet e mÃ«dha arabeÂ, 1963 
Me sa duket, historiani sÃ«rish bie ndesh me faktet. Kur thotÃ« se trashÃ«gimia kurrÃ« nuk u pranua nga arabÃ«t si njÃ« themel i mjaftueshÃ«m pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sinÃ«, ai do tÃ« duhej tÃ« theksonte se arabÃ«t pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«t flet, janÃ« ata tÃ« gjeneratÃ«s sÃ« Profetit dhe jo ata qÃ« erdhÃ«n pas tij. VetÃ«m tridhjetÃ« vite pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, tÃ« njejtÃ«t arabÃ« do tÃ« pÃ«rkuleshin tek kÃ«mbÃ«t e Kalifit sirian dhe do ta pranonin trashÃ«giminÃ« familjare si nÃ« themel tÃ« mjaftueshÃ«m pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sinÃ«, pa shkaktuar kurrfarÃ« problemi. Ata jo vetÃ«m qÃ« do ta njihnin Jezidin, djalin e Muavijes, si Kalif legjitim, por pÃ«r 600 vitet e ardhshme, kurrÃ« s`do tÃ« kundÃ«rshtonin nÃ« lidhje me tÃ« drejtÃ«n e djalit tÃ« njÃ« Kalifi pÃ«r ta trashÃ«guar tÃ« atin.


Geoffrey Lewis



Me Kalifin e pestÃ«, Muavijen e fuqishÃ«m (661-680), Kalifati u bÃ« i trashÃ«gueshÃ«m. Dinastia e tij umajjade do tÃ« zÃ«vendÃ«sohej nga abbasidÃ«t. (ÂTurqiaÂ, 1965)


Dr. Hamid`ud-Din



QÃ« nga koha e Muavijes, froni i Kalifatit u bÃ« e drejtÃ« e trashÃ«gueshme e umajjadÃ«ve. Ãdo Kalif e emÃ«ronte tÃ« birin ose ndonjÃ« tÃ« afÃ«rt tjetÃ«r si pasardhÃ«s dhe muslimanÃ«t me gatishmÃ«ri dhe me bindje e pranonin Kalifin e ri dhe nuk kundÃ«rshtonin. (ÂHistoria e IslamitÂ, 1971, fq. 364, Pakistan)


TÃ« vetmit arabÃ« qÃ« nuk pranuan njÃ« trashÃ«gimi familjare pÃ«r Kalifatin, ishin shokÃ«t e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Por arsyeja e tyre pÃ«r tÃ« mos pranuar diÃ§ka tÃ« tillÃ«, ishte tejet pragmatike: po tÃ« pranonin njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« trashÃ«gimi tÃ« Kalifatit, ata vetÃ« kurrÃ« s`do tÃ« mund tÃ« bÃ«heshin KalifÃ«.
NÃ« teorinÃ« shiite tÃ« qeverisjes, trashÃ«gimia familjare nuk pranohet si njÃ« bazÃ« pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sinÃ«. Sipas shiitÃ«ve, e drejta e zgjedhjes sÃ« pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« tij, i takonte vetÃ«m Muhammedit dhe jo shokÃ«ve tÃ« tij. Ai e zgjodhi Aliun. Kjo zgjedhje e tij nuk ishte pÃ«r shkak tÃ« afÃ«rsisÃ« familjare por pÃ«r shkak se ishte njÃ« urdhÃ«r i vetÃ« Zotit. Kur arabÃ«t refuzuan ta pranonin zgjedhjen e Muhammedit, ata nuk po ndiqnin ndonjÃ« ÂprincipÂ. Refuzimi i tyre ishte vetÃ«m njÃ« ÂlojÃ«Â pÃ«r ta larguar sundimin dhe autoritetin nga shtÃ«pia e Muhammedit. Kur ky ÂprincipÂ i kishte dhÃ«nÃ« frytet e nevojshme, ata (arabÃ«t) ishin tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« do ta shkelnin.


Laura Veccia Vaglieri



GjatÃ« fundit tÃ« sundimit tÃ« tij, Muavije, duke i pÃ«rdorur tÃ« gjitha aftÃ«sitÃ« e tija diplomatike, arriti t`i bindte personat mÃ« tÃ« shquar tÃ« mbretÃ«risÃ«, qÃ« ta njihnin Jezidin si trashÃ«gimtar tÃ« fronit, duke e lÃ«nÃ« tÃ« paprekur rregullin se ishte parakusht qÃ« besnikÃ«ria t`i shprehej sunduesit tÃ« ri. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, ai bÃ«ri njÃ« kompromis. Teorikisht, vullneti i zgjedhÃ«sve respektohej, ngase ata e kishin mundÃ«sinÃ« ta refuzonin personin e nominuar nga Muavije (nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« vetÃ«m 3-4 vetÃ« nga paria muslimane e bÃ«nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«) por nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, ky ishte njÃ« zhvleftÃ«sim i sistemit zgjedhor, i cili kishte qenÃ« aq problematik nÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ai u bÃ« nismÃ«tari i trashÃ«gimisÃ« familjare. Kjo risi e Muavijes u ndoq nga tÃ« gjithÃ« KalifÃ«t qÃ« erdhÃ«n pas tij dhe u mundÃ«soi umajjadÃ«ve tÃ« qÃ«ndronin nÃ« pushtet pÃ«r 90 vite me rradhÃ« kurse abbasidÃ«ve, pÃ«r pesÃ« shekuj. (ÂHistoria e Islamit Â CambridgeÂ, 1970)


Muavije e shkatÃ«rroi ÂprincipinÂ e zgjedhjes sÃ« Kalifit, qÃ« edhe ashtu s`ishte veÃ§se njÃ« farsÃ«.
Dhe megjithatÃ«, nÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«tÃ« lojÃ« tÃ« ÂzgjedhjesÂ ose tÃ« ÂemÃ«rimitÂ tÃ« njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t, kishte vetÃ«m njÃ« ÂprincipÂ qÃ« mbeti gjithnjÃ« i vlefshÃ«m. Ky ishte ÂprincipiÂ i mbajtjes larg tÃ« familjarÃ«ve tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit nga pushteti dhe fuqia. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, Sakifeja ishte njÃ« lÃ«vizje monolitike dhe e bashkuar e ndjekÃ«sve mÃ« tÃ« shquar tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, pÃ«r ta penguar fisin Hashim nga pÃ«rfshirja nÃ« qeverinÃ« e Islamit. NÃ«se ka njÃ« gjÃ« qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e pÃ«rbashkÃ«t nÃ« veprimet e tre kalifÃ«ve tÃ« parÃ«, tÃ« shumicÃ«s sÃ« shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, tÃ« umajjadÃ«ve dhe tÃ« abbasidÃ«ve, Ã«shtÃ« pikÃ«risht aplikimi i kÃ«tij ÂprincipiÂ. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim, gjithnjÃ« pati koncensus mes tyre. Ky ishte boshti i politikÃ«s sÃ« tyre tÃ« koordinuar. Madje edhe pÃ«r dinastitÃ« qÃ« do tÃ« vinin pas umajjadÃ«ve dhe abbasidÃ«ve, sinjalet e Sakifes do tÃ« ishin tejet tÃ« fuqishme, tÃ« qarta dhe tÃ« pagabueshme. Ata me shumÃ« besnikÃ«ri, thuase fanatikisht, e ndoqÃ«n vijÃ«n e formuluar nÃ« kasollen e Sakifes. Boshti i kÃ«saj politike ishte njÃ« antagonizÃ«m i hapur ndaj Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, kushÃ«ririt tÃ« Profetit dhe ndaj fisit tÃ« tij hashimit.


10. ÃfarÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sie ka pyetja e pasardhÃ«sisÃ« nÃ« histori?
ÃÃ«shtje e pasardhÃ«sisÃ« dhe e transferimit tÃ« pushtetit nga njÃ« sundues tek tjetri, ka qenÃ« njÃ«ri nga problemet mÃ« delikate dhe mÃ« tÃ« koklavitura tÃ« historisÃ«. NÃ« tÃ« shumtÃ«n e rasteve, ky problem Ã«shtÃ« zgjidhur nÃ« njÃ« betejÃ« tÃ« pamÃ«shirshme pÃ«r pushtet dhe fuqia ka qenÃ« gjithnjÃ« Ã§mimi qÃ« kanÃ« fituar mÃ« tÃ« pamÃ«shirshmit e kandidatÃ«ve. Fakti se njÃ« popull ka njÃ« qeveri kushtetuese nuk Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« garanci se ajo nuk do tÃ« bÃ«het skenÃ« e njÃ« lufte pÃ«r pushtet. Beteja e Stalinit dhe e Trockit pas vdekjes sÃ« Leninit nÃ« vitin 1924 dhe likuidimi i Berias pas vdekjes sÃ« Stalinit nÃ« vitin 1953, janÃ« dy shembuj modernÃ« tÃ« kÃ«tij fenomeni.
NÃ« raste tÃ« panumÃ«rta gjatÃ« historisÃ«, pyetja e pasardhÃ«sit ka shkaktuar luftÃ«ra civile, nÃ« tÃ« cilat shumÃ« njerÃ«z kanÃ« vdekur. ShumÃ« prej nesh, sot mund tÃ« krenohen se e kanÃ« lÃ«nÃ« pas kÃ«tÃ« tÃ« kaluar barbare, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n mijÃ«ra njerÃ«z vdisnin pÃ«r tÃ« vendosur se kush do tÃ« ishte sunduesi. Por nuk ka vend pÃ«r mburje tÃ« tepÃ«rt. Lufta pÃ«r pushtet mund tÃ« fillojÃ« gjithkund dhe nÃ« Ã§do kohÃ« nÃ« tÃ« ardhmen, njÃ«soj siÃ§ ka ndodhur nÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n. NjÃ« luftÃ« e fshehur pÃ«r pushtet vazhdon gjithÃ« kohÃ«s por ajo del nÃ« sipÃ«rfaqe vetÃ«m pas vdekjes sÃ« njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si.


Geoffrey Blainey



NjÃ« hulumtim i shkaqeve tÃ« pÃ«rbashkÃ«ta tÃ« luftÃ«rave tÃ« shekullit tÃ« tetÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ«, zbulon njÃ« dÃ«shmi tÃ« qartÃ«. Vdekja e njÃ« mbreti ishte shumÃ« shpesh shkaku i drejtpÃ«rdrejtÃ« i luftÃ«s. Kjo lidhje Ã«shtÃ« mishÃ«ruar nÃ« emÃ«rtimet e katÃ«r luftÃ«rave tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme. KÃ«shtu, pati njÃ« LuftÃ« tÃ« trashÃ«gimisÃ« spanjolle dhe njÃ« LuftÃ« tÃ« trashÃ«gimisÃ« polake, tÃ« ndjekura nga luftÃ«ra tÃ« tilla nÃ« Austri dhe nÃ« Bavari. VetÃ«m emrat e luftÃ«rave mjaftojnÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« treguar se pyetja e pasardhÃ«sisÃ« ishte shkaku qendror i tyre. KÃ«to katÃ«r luftÃ«ra s`janÃ« tÃ« vetmet, tÃ« cilat u paraprinÃ« dhe u shkaktuan nga vdekja e njÃ« monarku. NÃ« vitin 1700, sunduesit e SaksonisÃ«, DanimarkÃ«s dhe RusisÃ«, luftuan kundÃ«r SuedisÃ«, mbreti riosh i tÃ« cilÃ«s, Charlesi XII, nuk kishte qenÃ« nÃ« fron pÃ«r shumÃ« gjatÃ«. NÃ« vitin 1741, trupat suedeze e pushtuan RusinÃ«, Cari i tÃ« cilÃ«s ishte njÃ« fÃ«mijÃ« njÃ«vjeÃ§ar. NÃ« vitin 1786, vdekja e Frederikut tÃ« Madh tÃ« PrusisÃ«, i hapi rrugÃ« luftÃ«s austro-ruse kundÃ«r TurqisÃ«, njÃ« vit mÃ« vonÃ«. 
NÃ« Mars tÃ« vitit 1792, vdekja e Perandorit Leopold II nÃ« VjenÃ«, ishte njÃ«ri nga faktorÃ«t qÃ« pati ndikim qÃ« Franca t`i shpallte luftÃ« AustrisÃ« pas njÃ« muaji. TÃ« tetÃ« luftÃ«rat e shekullit tÃ« tetÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« u paralajmÃ«ruan dhe u shkaktuan nga vdekja e njÃ« monarku dhe pikÃ«risht kÃ«to, ishin luftÃ«rat mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha tÃ« kÃ«tij shekulli. KÃ«to luftÃ«ra nuk mbaruan as edhe pas vitit 1800. Dy luftÃ«rave ndÃ«rmjet PrusisÃ« dhe DanimarkÃ«s u parapriu vdekja e mbretit danez kurse Lufta Civile Amerikane, filloi pas largimit tÃ« njÃ« presidenti nÃ« vitin 1861. SÃ« fundmi, Lufta e ParÃ« BotÃ«rore filloi pÃ«r shkak tÃ« vrasjes sÃ« trashÃ«gimtarit tÃ« fronit. (ÂShkaqet e luftÃ«raveÂ, 1973)


Lufta pÃ«r pushtet Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« karakteristikÃ« e historisÃ« njerÃ«zore. NÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, vdekja e njÃ« mbreti ishte shumÃ« shpesh njÃ« shenjÃ« e trazirave nÃ« shtetin e tij. NÃ« kishte qenÃ« njÃ« sundues me ÂdorÃ« tÃ« hekurtÂ, vdekja e tij konsiderohej si njÃ« mundÃ«si e mirÃ« pÃ«r ta goditur qeverinÃ« qendrore dhe pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r pavarÃ«si nÃ« rajonet disidente. NÃ« disa raste tÃ« tjera, vdekja e njÃ« mbreti ishte njÃ« parashenjÃ« pÃ«r fqinjÃ«t ambiciozÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t duke shpresuar se sunduesi i ri dhe i papÃ«rvojÃ« s`do tÃ« ishte i aftÃ« ta mbronte vendin, e sulmonin shtetin pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rfituar territorialisht.
Edhe historia e dinastive muslimane Ã«shtÃ« e larÃ« me gjakun e muslimanÃ«ve. NÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, kurdo qÃ« tÃ« vdiste njÃ« mbret ose njÃ« sulltan, djemtÃ« dhe vÃ«llezÃ«rit e tij luftonin me njÃ«ri-tjetrin. NdonjÃ«herÃ«, fÃ«mijÃ«t dhe madje foshnjat nuk liheshin gjallÃ«, nÃ«se kishin ndonjÃ« lidhje tÃ« drejpÃ«rdrejtÃ« gjaku me mbretin e vdekur dhe nÃ«se si pasojÃ«, mund tÃ« pÃ«rbÃ«nin njÃ« kÃ«rcÃ«nim. Pas vdekjes sÃ« njÃ« sunduesi, luftÃ«rat, luftÃ«rat civile dhe rebelimet nÃ«pÃ«r provinca konsideroheshin normale. 
ShumÃ« historianÃ« modernÃ«, qÃ« e kanÃ« studiuar teorinÃ« politike tÃ« Islamit dhe praktikueshmÃ«rinÃ« e tij dhe qÃ« janÃ« pÃ«rpjekur t`i lidhin shkaqet dhe pasojat, i kanÃ« konsideruar konfliktet dhe luftÃ«rat brendaislame, si pasojÃ« e ÂdÃ«shtimitÂ tÃ« Muhammedit pÃ«r tÃ« lÃ«nÃ« njÃ« pasardhÃ«s. Madje nÃ« shkrimet e disave prej tyre, lihet tÃ« kuptohet nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« tÃ«rthortÃ« se Muhammedi ishte ÂpÃ«rgjegjÃ«sÂ pÃ«r kÃ«to gjÃ«ra. NÃ« disa shkrime tÃ« tjera, ky pretendim thuhet hapur.


Edward Jurji



Lufta ndÃ«rmjet Profetit dhe fisit tÃ« tij kishte marrÃ« fund me fitoren totale tÃ« forcave muslimane, qÃ« e arriti kulmin me hyrjen triumfuese tÃ« Muhammedit nÃ« qytetin e tij tÃ« lindjes, pÃ«r t`i shkatÃ«rruar monumentet e idhujtarisÃ«. Ndonse karriera e tij mbeti ajo e njÃ« profeti, Muhammedi gjithÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r po e pÃ«rdorte shpatÃ«n e njÃ« sunduesi ushtarak, teksa po i kontrollonte punÃ«t e njÃ« shteti agresiv politik, i vetÃ«dijshÃ«m pÃ«r rolin e tij nÃ« histori. Kur erdhi vdekja e tij mÃ« 8 Qershor 632, ai u la ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij njÃ« trashÃ«gimi religjio-politike, e cila pÃ«r shumÃ« shekuj do t`i ngarkonte me detyrÃ«n e vÃ«shtirÃ« tÃ« gjetjes sÃ« njÃ« Kalifi (pasardhÃ«si) pÃ«r ta plotÃ«suar postin mÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« tÃ« Islamit. Si njÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje, Kalifati, i nisur nga heshtja e Profetit pÃ«r ta emÃ«ruar pasardhÃ«sin e tij, u bÃ« shkak i shumÃ« tÃ« ligave dhe mbeti problemi mÃ« i madh i brendshÃ«m i Islamit, njÃ« burim trazirash e ndarjesh dhe njÃ« trashÃ«gimi pÃ«rplot lot dhe gjak. (ÂFetÃ« e mÃ«dha tÃ« botÃ«s moderneÂ, 1953)


Sipas historianit nÃ« fjalÃ«, ishte ÂheshtjaÂ e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nÃ« lidhje me pasardhÃ«sin e tij, ajo qÃ« u bÃ« Âshkak i shumÃ« tÃ« ligave dhe mbeti problemi mÃ« i madh i brendshÃ«m i Islamit, njÃ« burim trazirash e ndarjesh dhe njÃ« trashÃ«gimi pÃ«rplot lot dhe gjak.Â. 
Por a ishte kjo vallÃ«, trashÃ«gimia qÃ« Muhammedi e la pÃ«r ndjekÃ«sit e tij? NÃ«se muslimanÃ«t modernÃ« akoma do ta besojnÃ« mitin e Sakifes se i DÃ«rguari nuk emÃ«roi njÃ« pasardhÃ«s, atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« duhet tÃ« pajtohen me gjykimin e kÃ«tij historiani. Por nÃ«se pajtohen me kÃ«tÃ« gjykim, atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« duhet tÃ« bien ndesh me Kur`anin, i cili Muhammedin e quan ÂnjÃ« mÃ«shirÃ« pÃ«r njerÃ«ziminÂ.


Sir John Glubb



I DÃ«rguari vdiq pa lÃ«nÃ« udhÃ«zime nÃ« lidhje me pasardhÃ«sin e tij. Sapo u kuptua se kishte vdekur, medinasit u mblodhÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« vetin. PretendentÃ«t rivalÃ« pÃ«r Kalifatin do tÃ« shkaktonin luftÃ«ra tÃ« panumÃ«rta civile nÃ« Islam, tÃ« cilat mbase do tÃ« mund tÃ« shmangeshin, sikur Muhammedi t`i pÃ«rcaktonte rregullat e pasardhÃ«sisÃ«. (ÂNjÃ« histori e shkurtÃ«r e popullit arabÂ, 1969)


NÃ«se muslimanÃ«t modernÃ«, edhe pas leximit tÃ« kÃ«tij gjykimi tÃ« historianÃ«ve, akoma insistojnÃ« se Profeti i tyre nuk emÃ«roi njÃ« pasardhÃ«s, do tÃ« duhet tÃ« pranojnÃ« se luftÃ«rat e pÃ«rgjakshme civile tÃ« historisÃ« sÃ« tyre, ishin njÃ« ÂdhuratÃ«Â e tij pÃ«r ta. NjÃ« dhuratÃ« e atij, qÃ« ishte mishÃ«rimi i mÃ«shirÃ«s. A janÃ« njÃ« bekim ose njÃ« mallkim luftÃ«rat dhe nÃ« veÃ§anti ato civile? NÃ«se vÃ«rtet janÃ« njÃ« mallkim (dhe duhet pranuar se s`ka mallkim mÃ« tÃ« madh se lufta), a do tÃ« besonin vallÃ« muslimanÃ«t se Profeti i tyre, ishte sjellÃ«si i Islamit (paqes)?



NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, njÃ«ra nga detyrat e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit ishte shmangia e luftÃ«rave dhe rivendosja e paqes sÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« nÃ« botÃ«. Lufta Ã«shtÃ« mallkimi mÃ« i tmerrshÃ«m kurse paqja Ã«shtÃ« bekimi mÃ« i madh i Zotit. Dhe Muhammedi ishte i DÃ«rguari i Paqes. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, vetÃ« lÃ«vizja qÃ« ai e nisi, u quajt ÂpaqeÂ ose Islam. NÃ«se njÃ« musliman vÃ«rtet beson se Muhammedi ishte njÃ« shkak luftÃ«rash dhe gjakderdhjesh, ai pushon sÃ« qeni musliman.
Tani zgjedhja Ã«shtÃ« e thjeshtÃ« pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t. Ata ose do tÃ« besojnÃ« se Muhammedi nuk ka emÃ«ruar njÃ« pasardhÃ«s ose do ta besojnÃ« tÃ« kundÃ«rtÃ«n, se ai ka emÃ«ruar njÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. NÃ«se e besojnÃ« tÃ« parÃ«n, kjo do tÃ« thoshte se Muhammedi ishte shkaku i tÃ« gjitha tragjedive dhe vuajtjeve tÃ« kaluara dhe tÃ« ardhme tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. NjÃ« besim i tillÃ«, do tÃ« ishte njÃ« akuzÃ« e hapur nga njÃ« musliman ndaj Muhammedit, pÃ«r ÂmospÃ«rmbushjeÂ tÃ« detyrÃ«s. Por para se ta bÃ«jÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, njÃ« njeri duhet ta pyesÃ« veten nÃ« guxon ta ÂakuzojÃ«Â tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e fundit dhe mÃ« tÃ« madh tÃ« Zotit pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin dhe akoma tÃ« vetÃ«quhet musliman.
NÃ«se muslimani modern beson se Muhammedi emÃ«roi njÃ« pasardhÃ«s, atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« duhet tÃ« pranojÃ« se mbledhja e mbajtur nÃ« Sakife ishte jolegjitime, sepse u mbajt nÃ« njÃ« shpÃ«rfillje tÃ« plotÃ« tÃ« urdhrave tÃ« Zotit dhe tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« tij. TÃ« gjitha tÃ« ligat, problemet e brendshme tÃ« Islamit, ndarjet, lotÃ«t, gjakderdhja dhe luftÃ«rat e pafundme civile tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve, e kanÃ« burimin nÃ« Sakife.
Islami u jep tÃ« drejtÃ« zgjedhjeje muslimanÃ«ve. NÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n anÃ«, ata e kanÃ« gjykimin e frymÃ«zuar tÃ« Muhammedit dhe nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, e kanÃ« gjykimin e bÃ«rÃ« nÃ« Sakife. Ata mund ta zgjedhin cilin tÃ« dÃ«shirojnÃ«.
Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit dhe Interpretuesi i Kur`anit, ishte mÃ« i dituri i njerÃ«zve. Ai jo vetÃ«m qÃ« e dinte historinÃ« dhe shkaqet e ngritjes dhe rÃ«nies sÃ« popujve, por e njihte shumÃ« mirÃ« edhe natyrÃ«n njerÃ«zore. Motivet e historisÃ« ishin tÃ« mirÃ«njohura pÃ«r tÃ«. Dhe ngase ishte i ditur nÃ« kÃ«to Ã§Ã«shtje, ai nuk e la Ã§Ã«shtjen e pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« tij nÃ« duart e fatit. Ai e kishte filluar implementimin e programit tÃ« ÂrindÃ«rtimitÂ tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« njerÃ«zore dhe e kishte themeluar ÂMbretÃ«rinÃ« e QiejveÂ nÃ« tokÃ«. Muhammedi e dinte se s`kishte pÃ«r tÃ« jetuar pÃ«rgjithmonÃ«.
Muhammedi e dinte se ai do tÃ« vdiste dhe se misioni i tij do tÃ« jetonte pÃ«rgjithmonÃ« sepse ishte njÃ« thirrje qÃ« kÃ«rkonte vazhdimÃ«si. VazhdimÃ«sia ishte jetike pÃ«r misionin e tij dhe pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, ai e zgjodhi Aliun, i cili ndonse i ri nÃ« moshÃ«, ishte mishÃ«rimi i tÃ« gjitha cilÃ«sive islame tÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sit ideal. Muhammedi bÃ«ri njÃ« shpallje frymÃ«zuese nÃ« ÂdarkÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« afÃ«rmitÂ, duke thÃ«nÃ« se Aliu ishte veziri, trashÃ«gimtari dhe pasardhÃ«si i tij. Por ai gjithashtu bÃ«ri edhe njÃ« studim dhe analizÃ« tÃ« gjatÃ« tÃ« karakterit tÃ« Aliut, gjatÃ« gjithÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij dhe rezultati i zbuluar ishte ai i njÃ« karakteri tÃ« pakrahasueshÃ«m.
Aliu ishte unik. Ai ishte njÃ« personazh i jashtÃ«zakonshÃ«m nÃ« Islam. Edhe sikur tÃ« mos ekzistonte kurrfarÃ« dÃ«shmie historike se Muhammedi e emÃ«roi pasardhÃ«sin e vet, prapÃ«seprapÃ« do tÃ« ishte e mundur qÃ« tÃ« arrihej nÃ« pÃ«rfundime nga sjellja e tij. Muhammedi ishte tejet i kujdesshÃ«m dhe i pÃ«rpiktÃ«, si nÃ« publik ashtu edhe nÃ« jetÃ«n private. Kujdesi i tij, vizioni dhe planifikimi i hollÃ«sishÃ«m e kishte karakterizuar gjithnjÃ« punÃ«n e tij. Pretendimet se ai nuk u tregoi muslimanÃ«ve se kush do tÃ« ishte udhÃ«heqÃ«si i tyre nÃ« luftÃ« e nÃ« paqe dhe kush do t`i udhÃ«zonte nÃ« udhÃ«kryqet e tjera tÃ« jetÃ«s, bien ndesh me karakterin e Muhammedit.
Muhammedi ishte mÃ«suesi i muslimanÃ«ve. Ai u mÃ«soi gjithÃ§ka qÃ« dinin dhe nuk mbajti fshehur prej tyre, asgjÃ« nga dituria e Islamit. TÃ« pretendohet se ai e fshehu prej tyre informacionin mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m pÃ«r ta, gjegjÃ«sisht emrin e personit qÃ« do ta kontrollonte anijen e Islamit pas tij, bie ndesh me arsyen e shÃ«ndoshÃ« njerÃ«zore.


SiÃ§ do tÃ« kujtojÃ« lexuesi, kur Muhammedi ishte akoma nÃ« Mekke, qytetarÃ«t e Mekkes ia sillnin atij paratÃ« dhe gjÃ«rat e tyre me vlerÃ«, qÃ« ai t`ua ruante. Kjo ndodhte edhe para shpalljes sÃ« Islamit edhe pas shpalljes sÃ« tij sepse njerÃ«zit i besonin. Sinqeriteti dhe besnikÃ«ria e tij ishin pÃ«rtej Ã§do dyshimi.
NÃ« vitin 622, Muhammedi u shpÃ«rngul nga Mekkeja drejt Medines. Para se tÃ« largohej, ai ia dha Aliut pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sinÃ« qÃ« t`ua kthente pronat e tyre paganÃ«ve, atyre tÃ« njejtÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t po bÃ«nin Ã§`mos pÃ«r ta vrarÃ« atÃ«. Por amaneti Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« e shenjtÃ« dhe duhet tÃ« ruhet, nÃ« veÃ§anti nga njÃ« i DÃ«rguar i Zotit.
Amanetet mund tÃ« jenÃ« tÃ« shprehura qartÃ« ose tÃ« nÃ«nkuptuara. NjÃ« amanet i shprehur qartÃ« Ã«shtÃ« ndonjÃ« pronÃ« ose ndonjÃ« porosi qÃ« i lihet nga personi dikujt, tek i cili ka besim, qÃ« tÃ« kryhet nÃ« raste tÃ« caktuara, pÃ«r shembull pas vdekjes. Kurse njÃ« amanet Âi nÃ«nkuptuarÂ Ã«shtÃ« fuqia, pozita ose mundÃ«sia. PÃ«r shembull, njÃ« mbret e ruan mbretÃ«rinÃ« e tij si njÃ« amanet nga Zoti pÃ«r njerÃ«zit. ÂPÃ«rkthimi dhe komentimi i Kur`anit FisnikÂ, Abdullah Jusuf Ali


Pas largimit tÃ« Muhammedit nga Mekkeja, Aliu ua ktheu amanetet pronarÃ«ve tÃ« tyre. Por pÃ«r Muhammedin nuk kishte njÃ« ÂamanetÂ mÃ« tÃ« vlefshÃ«m se Islami. Zoti ia kishte dhÃ«nÃ« pÃ«r detyrÃ«, pÃ«rcjelljen e ÂamanetitÂ tÃ« Tij, gjithÃ« njerÃ«zimit. Andaj, para se tÃ« vdiste, Muhammedi do t`ia linte dikujt pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sinÃ« pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« ÂamanetÂ.
Muhammedi, Profeti i Islamit, e bÃ«ri Aliun pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s pÃ«r ÂamanetinÂ e tij dhe pÃ«r shprehjen politike tÃ« kÃ«tij amaneti, qeverinÃ« e Medines.
Garancia mÃ« e madhe pÃ«r sigurinÃ« e Shtetit tÃ« Medines, tÃ« cilin e kishte themeluar, ishte informimi i muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« lidhje me pyetjen se kush do tÃ« ishte udhÃ«heqÃ«si i tyre pas vdekjes sÃ« tij. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, siguria e Shtetit do tÃ« rrezikohej sikur ai tÃ« mos e ndante me ndjekÃ«sit e tij kÃ«tÃ« informatÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme.
AsnjÃ« musliman nuk do tÃ« mund tÃ« paramendonte qÃ« Muhammedi, vetÃ« i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, tÃ« bÃ«nte ndonjÃ« gjÃ« nÃ« dÃ«m tÃ« Islamit. Po kÃ«shtu, asnjÃ« musliman nuk do tÃ« besonte se Muhammedi mund tÃ« kishte thÃ«nÃ« ose tÃ« kishte bÃ«rÃ« diÃ§ka tÃ« palogjikshme.
Supozimi se Muhammedi nuk emÃ«roi njÃ« pasardhÃ«s dhe se nuk ia prezantoi atÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane, nuk pÃ«rkrahet as nga faktet dhe as nga logjika. PrapÃ« dhe nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« pashmangshme, faktet janÃ« nÃ« anÃ«n e tij. Ishte, pra, nÃ« kasollen e Sakifes, qÃ« logjika e historisÃ« u kthye pÃ«rmbys.


52. Saad bin Ubadeja, kandidati medinas pÃ«r Kalif


Saad bin Ubadeja ishte prijÃ«si i fisit Khazraxh tÃ« Medines. Fiset Aus dhe Khazraxh, prej tÃ« cilÃ«ve pÃ«rbÃ«heshin ensarÃ«t, ishin tÃ« dalluar pÃ«r shÃ«rbimet e tyre nÃ« Islam. KÃ«to shÃ«rbime u pÃ«rmendÃ«n edhe nga vetÃ« Ebu Bekri, teksa ai po diskutonte me ta nÃ« Sakife.


NÃ« betejat e Islamit, ensarÃ«t ishin gjithnjÃ« nÃ« vijÃ«n e parÃ« tÃ« frontit dhe luftuan kundÃ«r gjithÃ« ArabisÃ«. Ebu Katade, njÃ« ensar, me plot tÃ« drejtÃ« thoshte se asnjÃ« fis nÃ« Arabi sÂkishte dhÃ«nÃ« aq shumÃ« dÃ«shmorÃ« pÃ«r kauzÃ«n e Islamit, sa ensarÃ«t. PÃ«r ta mbrojtur Islamin, asnjÃ« fis nuk kishte humbur aq shumÃ« njerÃ«z sa ata.


Kishte njÃ« kohÃ« kur Islami ishte Âi pastrehÃ«Â. AsnjÃ« fis nÃ« Arabi nuk i ofroi strehÃ« Islamit dhe mikpritje Profetit tÃ« tij, pÃ«rveÃ§ ensarÃ«ve medinas. Ata e ftuan Muhammedin qÃ« tÃ« ishte mysafir nÃ« qytetin e tyre dhe e bÃ«nÃ« sundues tÃ« kÃ«tij qyteti.


Ishte Medineja, qyteti i ensarÃ«ve, qÃ« e mban nderin dhe lavdinÃ« e tÃ« qenit djepi dhe kryeqyteti i Islamit. PikÃ«risht nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« qytet, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit e ndÃ«rtoi ÂkÃ«shtjellÃ«nÂ e tÃ« parÃ«s ÂMbretÃ«ri tÃ« QiejveÂ nÃ« tokÃ«.


NÃ« vitin 623 (viti i dytÃ« pas Hixhrit), Muhammedi udhÃ«hoqi njÃ« ekspeditÃ« drejt Vaddanit dhe e emÃ«roi Saad bin Ubaden si guvernator tÃ« Medines gjatÃ« mungesÃ«s sÃ« tij. Saadi, pra, ishte guvernatori i parÃ« i Medines.


NÃ« betejÃ«n e Uhudit, i DÃ«rguari ia dha Saadit flamurin e fisit Khazraxh. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« betejÃ«, muslimanÃ«t u mundÃ«n dhe pÃ«rveÃ§ 14 vetÃ«ve, tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«t ikÃ«n nga fushÃ«beteja. Saadi ishte njÃ«ri nga ata 14 trima qÃ« luftuan kundÃ«r armikut dhe e mbrojtÃ«n tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit.


NÃ« ekspeditÃ«n e Mustalikut dhe gjatÃ« rrethimit tÃ« Medines (nÃ« betejÃ«n e Hendekut), Saadi kishte qenÃ« flamurtari i ensarÃ«ve.


MÃ« pas, nÃ« vitin e gjashtÃ« pas Hixhrit, i DÃ«rguari u nis nÃ« njÃ« ekspeditÃ« dhe e emÃ«roi prapÃ« Saadin si guvernator tÃ« Medines.


EnsarÃ«t kishin dy prijÃ«s: Saad bin Ubaden dhe Saad bin Muadhin. Ky i fundit vdiq nga njÃ« plagÃ« qÃ« e mori nÃ« betejÃ«n e Hendekut dhe pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, Saad bin Ubadeja mbeti si prijÃ«si mÃ« nÃ« zÃ« i ensarÃ«ve. Edhe nÃ« Sakife, ensarÃ«t i thanÃ« Saadit se ai ishte njeriu qÃ« meritonte mÃ« sÃ« shumti tÃ« ishte Kalif.


Saadi ishte i famshÃ«m pÃ«r bujarinÃ« e tij. Ndodhte qÃ« pÃ«rnjÃ«herÃ«, 80 vetÃ« tÃ« ishin mysafirÃ« nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij. Ãdokush, qoftÃ« mik ose i huaj, mund tÃ« mbÃ«shtetej nÃ« bujarinÃ« e tij.
Saadi nuk pranoi tÂi shprehte besnikÃ«ri Ebu Bekrit. Tre vite mÃ« vonÃ«, ai u largua nga Medineja dhe u vendos nÃ« Siri. Ai ishte akoma atje, kur njÃ« ditÃ« u godit me shigjetÃ« nga njÃ« person i panjohur dhe vdiq nÃ« rrethana misterioze.
Saad bin Ubadeja ishte ensari i parÃ« dhe i fundit qÃ« u kandidua ndonjÃ«herÃ« pÃ«r postin e Kalifit. Ai nuk u bÃ« dot Kalif. NÃ« Sakife, dera e Kalifati u pÃ«rplas pÃ«rgjithmonÃ« nÃ« fytyrÃ«n e ensarÃ«ve dhe pas kÃ«saj, ata u mbajtÃ«n pÃ«rherÃ« larg kÃ«tij posti.



53. Ebu Bekri, Kalifi i parÃ« i muslimanÃ«ve


Ebu Bekri ishte djali i Ebu Kuhafes dhe merrej me tregti nÃ« Mekke. Ai e pranoi Islamin menjÃ«herÃ« pas Hatixhes, Ali ibn Ebu Talibit dhe Zejd bin Harithes.


Thuhet se Ebu Bekri i dha mÃ« shumÃ« pÃ«rkrahje materiale Muhammedit, se gjithkush tjetÃ«r. NÃ« Mekke, ai vÃ«rtet bleu dhe liroi shumÃ« skllevÃ«r por nuk ka ndonjÃ« dÃ«shmi nÃ« histori, qÃ« tregon se ai e ka ndihmuar materialisht Muhammedin.


Natyrisht, Muhammedi as qÃ« kÃ«rkoi ndonjÃ« ndihmÃ« prej tij ose prej dikujt tjetÃ«r. Por nÃ« njÃ« rast (gjatÃ« bojkotit tÃ« fisit Hashim), i gjithÃ« fisi i Muhammedit ishte nÃ« gjendje tÃ« izoluar dhe tÃ« mjerÃ«. Nuk ka asnjÃ« dÃ«shmi historike se Ebu Bekri bÃ«ri ndonjÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r tÂua lehtÃ«suar kÃ«tÃ« gjendje tÃ« vÃ«shtirÃ«. PÃ«rkundrazi, ka ca dÃ«shmi se shumÃ« jobesimtarÃ«, duke i rrezikuar jetÃ«t e tyre, u sollÃ«n tÃ« rrethuarve ushqime dhe gjÃ«ra tÃ« tjera tÃ« nevojshme.


Kur Muhammedi ishte gati pÃ«r tÂu shpÃ«rngulur nga Mekkeja pÃ«r nÃ« Jethrib, Ebu Bekri i ofroi njÃ« deve. Por Muhammedi nuk pranoi ta ngiste devenÃ«, pa e blerÃ« mÃ« parÃ« nga Ebu Bekri. Ai njÃ«herÃ« ia pagoi devenÃ« dhe pastaj e ngau atÃ«.


Ebu Bekri e shoqÃ«roi Muhammedin nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« udhÃ«tim dhe u gjend me tÃ« nÃ« shpellÃ«n ku fshiheshin.


E bije e Ebu Bekrit, Aisheja, u martua me Muhammedin dhe ishte njÃ«ra nga gratÃ« e tija nÃ« Medine.


Dr. Montgomery Watt, nÃ« artikullin e tij nÃ« lidhje me Ebu Bekrin, nÃ« ÂEncyclopedia BrittanicaÂ, nÃ« vÃ«llimin e parÃ«, nÃ« faqen 54 (botim i vitit 1973), shkruan:


Para Hixhrit, ai (Ebu Bekri) konsiderohej njeriu i dytÃ« pas Muhammedit, pÃ«r shkak se ky i fundit ishte martuar me vajzÃ«n e tij Aishen dhe pÃ«r shkakun se Ebu Bekri i kishte bÃ«rÃ« shoqÃ«ri Muhammedit, nÃ« rrugÃ«timin e tij pÃ«r nÃ« Medine.


Sipas kÃ«tij artikulli, kishte dy kualifime esenciale, qÃ« e bÃ«nin Ebu Bekrin, ÂtÃ« dytinÂ pas Muhammedit dhe kÃ«to ishin: martesa e Muhammedit me vajzÃ«n e tij dhe udhÃ«timi i Ebu Bekrit bashkÃ« me Muhammedin drejt Medines.


A thua udhÃ«heqÃ«sit e shteteve dhe tÃ« popujve zgjidhen sipas kualifikimeve tÃ« tilla?


NÃ« Ã«shtÃ« ashtu, atÃ«herÃ« Ebu Bekri kishte jo mÃ« pak se gjashtÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« konkurrentÃ« pÃ«r fronin e ArabisÃ«. Kishte sÃ« paku gjashtÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« burra tÃ« tjerÃ«, vajzat e tÃ« cilÃ«ve ishin martuar me Muhammedin nÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« ndryshme. NjÃ«ri ndÃ«r to ishte edhe Ebu Sufjani dhe nÃ« mesin e tyre, kishte edhe dy hebrej.


Argumenti i dytÃ« i pÃ«rmendur nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« artikull Ã«shtÃ« jo mÃ« pak ÂbindÃ«sÂ se i pari. Sipas kÃ«saj, Ebu Bekri u bÃ« prijÃ«s i Shtetit tÃ« Medines sepse njÃ«herÃ« e njÃ« kohÃ«, kishte udhÃ«tuar me Muhammedin nga njÃ« qytet nÃ« tjetrin. ÃÂshembull i shkÃ«lqyeshÃ«m i logjikÃ«s shkencore!!!


NÃ« Mekke, i DÃ«rguari e kishte vÃ«llazÃ«ruar Ebu Bekrin me Umar ibn el-Hattabin dhe nÃ« Medine, me Kharxha bin Zejdin.
NÃ« rrethimin e Hajberit, Ebu Bekrit i ishte dhÃ«nÃ« flamuri i ushtrisÃ« dhe ai i kishte udhÃ«hequr trupat, pa arritur qÃ« ta pushtonte kÃ«shtjellÃ«n.


Kurse nÃ« ekspeditÃ«n Dhat es-Selasil, Muhammedi e dÃ«rgoi Ebu Bekrin bashkÃ« me 200 ushtarÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«, nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahut, pÃ«r tÂi pÃ«rforcuar trupat e udhÃ«hequra nga Amr bin Asi. Ky i fundit, e mori komandÃ«n e pÃ«rgjithshme tÃ« trupave. Ebu Bekri, pra, kishte shÃ«rbyer nÃ«n komandÃ«n e dy vetÃ«ve, atÃ« tÃ« Ebu Ubejdes dhe atÃ« tÃ« Amr bin Asit.


Ka shumÃ« beteja dhe ekspedita nÃ« historinÃ« e Islamit por historia nuk shÃ«non asnjÃ« rast kur Ebu Bekri u dallua pÃ«r trimÃ«ri nÃ« ndonjÃ«rÃ«n prej tyre.


NÃ« ekspeditÃ«n siriane, i DÃ«rguari e vendosi Ebu Bekrin nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Usame bin Zejd bin Harithes.


I DÃ«rguari kurrÃ« sÂe emÃ«roi Ebu Bekri nÃ« ndonjÃ« post tÃ« lartÃ«, qoftÃ« civil ose ushtarak. VetÃ«m njÃ«herÃ«, ai e dÃ«rgoi Ebu Bekrin nÃ« Mekke, si udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« njÃ« grupi pelegrinÃ«sh, pÃ«r tÂi udhÃ«hequr nÃ« ritualet e haxhxhit. Por pas nisjes sÃ« tij, i DÃ«rguari e dÃ«rgoi Ali ibn Ebu Talibin pÃ«r ta shpallur nÃ« Mekke, kapitullin e nÃ«ntÃ« tÃ« KurÂanit, shpalljen mÃ« tÃ« fundit hyjnore. Ebu Bekrit nuk i lejohej qÃ« ta lexonte shpalljen para popullit dhe kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« duhej ta bÃ«nte domosdo Aliu.


PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, rasti i vetÃ«m kur Ebu Bekri u dallua, ishte kur pak para vdekjes sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, i udhÃ«hoqi muslimanÃ«t nÃ« lutje.


Montgomery Watt



NdÃ«rmjet viteve 622 dhe 632, Ebu Bekri ishte kÃ«shilltari kryesor i Muhammedit por kurrÃ« nuk pati ndonjÃ« funksion tÃ« dalluar publik, pÃ«rveÃ§ nÃ« rastin kur nÃ« vitin 631, i udhÃ«hoqi pelegrinÃ«t nÃ« Mekke dhe gjatÃ« sÃ«mundjes sÃ« Muhammedit, kur i udhÃ«hoqi muslimanÃ«t nÃ« lutje. (Encyclopedia BritannicaÂ, vÃ«ll.1, fq.54; botim i vitit 1973)


Disa autorÃ« kanÃ« pretenduar se Ebu Bekri i takonte Âfamiljes sÃ« parÃ« muslimaneÂ. Kjo me shumÃ« gjasa, do tÃ« thotÃ« se tÃ« gjithÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e familjes sÃ« tij e kishin pranuar Islamin, para se tÃ« ndodhte e njejta me ndonjÃ« familje tjetÃ«r. Por nÃ«se pranojmÃ« se djali dhe babai i njÃ« personi janÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« familjes, atÃ«herÃ« duhet tÃ« pranojmÃ« se ky pretendim Ã«shtÃ« i gabuar. Abdurrahmani, djali i Ebu Bekrit, luftoi kundÃ«r tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nÃ« betejÃ«n e Bedrit. Thuhet se kur po i sfidonte muslimanÃ«t, vetÃ« Ebu Bekri deshi tÃ« pÃ«rballej me tÃ« por i DÃ«rguari nuk lejoi njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.


Ebu Kuhafeja, babai i Ebu Bekrit, jetonte nÃ« Mekke. Ai nuk e pranoi Islamin derisa Mekkeja iu dorÃ«zua tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit nÃ« vitin 630. Thuhet se Ebu Bekri e solli atÃ« tek i DÃ«rguari dhe se vetÃ«m atÃ«herÃ«, babai i tij e pranoi Islamin.


Familja e parÃ«, tÃ« gjithÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e tÃ« cilÃ«s e pranuan Islamin, ishte familja e Jasirit. VetÃ« Jasiri, e shoqja dhe djali i tyre Ammari, e pranuan Islamin njÃ«kohÃ«sisht dhe ishin ndÃ«r muslimanÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« hershÃ«m.


Kur i DÃ«rguari i Zotit vdiq, Ebu Bekri (bashkÃ« me Umarin) nuk mori pjesÃ« nÃ« varrimin e tij. Ai fillimisht shkoi nÃ« Sakife dhe pastaj nÃ« XhaminÃ« e Madhe, pÃ«r tÂi marrÃ« dhe pÃ«r tÂi numÃ«ruar ÂvotatÂ qÃ« i kishin fituar. NÃ« ndÃ«rkohÃ«, Muhammedi ishte varrosur.
Kur Ebu Bekri e mori nÃ« duar qeverinÃ«, ai nuk lejoi qÃ« muslimanÃ«t tÃ« mbanin njÃ« periudhÃ« zie pÃ«r vdekjen e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Nuk pati ndonjÃ« varrim shtetÃ«ror pÃ«r Muhammedin, tÃ« DÃ«rguarin mÃ« tÃ« madh dhe tÃ« fundit tÃ« Zotit nÃ« tokÃ«. Po kÃ«shtu, nuk pati as ndonjÃ« ditÃ« zyrtare ose gjysÃ«m-zyrtare zie pÃ«r vdekjen e tij. Dukej sikur vdekja dhe varrimi i tij ishin Ã§Ã«shtjet mÃ« tÃ« parÃ«ndÃ«sishme.


54. NdodhitÃ« mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme tÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Ebu Bekrit


Lufta e parÃ« civile nÃ« Islam


Sapo u pÃ«rhap pÃ«rtej Medines lajmi i vdekjes sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, profetÃ« tÃ« rremÃ« filluan tÃ« shfaqeshin gjithandej. MÃ« tÃ« famshmit ndÃ«r ta, ishin Musajlime nga Jemeni, Tulajha nga Nexhdi, Lakajti bin Maliku nga Omani dhe Esved Ensiu, po nga Jemeni. Disa prej tyre kÃ«rkuan qÃ« qeveria e Medines ta ndante pushtetin e saj me ta, kurse disa prej tyre, donin thjesht ÂautonomiÂ pÃ«r provincat e tyre. Ebu Bekri dÃ«rgoi trupa kundÃ«r tyre dhe i shtypi kÃ«to rebelime.


Ekspedita e Usames


SiÃ§ kemi shpjeguar mÃ« sipÃ«r, nÃ« shtratin e tij tÃ« vdekjes, i DÃ«rguari organizoi njÃ« ushtri tÃ« re pÃ«r ta sulmuar SirinÃ«. Si komandant, ai e emÃ«roi Usamen, njÃ« djalosh 18 vjeÃ§ar dhe i vendosi tÃ« gjithÃ« ndjekÃ«sit e tij, nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Usames. Urdhri i tij ishte qÃ« ushtria tÃ« nisej menjÃ«herÃ« nga Medineja. Por shokÃ«t e Muhammedit nuk deshÃ«n tÃ« niseshin dhe nuk u nisÃ«n, derisa ai vdiq. 
Por pas vdekjes tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, kur e kishte siguruar tashmÃ« pozitÃ«n e tij nÃ« fron, Ebu Bekri u bÃ« tepÃ«r i kujdesshÃ«m pÃ«r ta dÃ«rguar kÃ«tÃ« ushtri drejt SirisÃ«. Ai thoshte se gjÃ«ja e vetme qÃ« nuk mund ta bÃ«nte, ishte tÂi kundÃ«rshtonte urdhrat e mÃ«suesit tÃ« tij tÃ« sapovdekur.
Ebu Bekri eci njÃ« distancÃ« tÃ« caktuar bashkÃ« me ushtrinÃ« e Usames, sa pÃ«r tÃ« fituar pak ÂpikÃ«Â pÃ«r veten. Kur ishte i bindur se kishte fituar mjaft ÂpikÃ«Â, ai i kÃ«rkoi leje gjeneralit pÃ«r tÂu kthyer nÃ« qytet. Ai gjithashtu iu lut qÃ« tÂi lejonte edhe Umarit tÃ« qÃ«ndronte me tÃ« nÃ« Medine, pÃ«r tÂi ndihmuar nÃ« qeverisje. Usameja i pranoi tÃ« dy kÃ«rkesat dhe Ebu Bekri me Umarin u kthyen nÃ« Medine. 
MÃ« nÃ« fund, Usameja u nis nga Medineja dhe marshoi drejt SirisÃ« nÃ« krye tÃ« trupave, nÃ« mesin e tÃ« cilave mungonin Ebu Bekri dhe Umari. Por ushtria e kishte humbur vullnetin tashmÃ«. Usameja sÂditi Ã§ÂtÃ« bÃ«nte dhe pas mÃ« se dy muajsh mungese, u kthye sÃ«rish nÃ« Medine.


Sir John Glubb



NÃ« Shtator tÃ« vitit 632, pas dy muajsh mungese, Usameja u kthye nÃ« Medine me disa dele dhe deve tÃ« plaÃ§kitura, ndonse shumÃ« pak hollÃ«si nÃ« lidhje me ekspeditÃ«n e tij janÃ« pÃ«rcjellur deri sot. Me sa duket, ai i plaÃ§kiti fiset beduine, nÃ« vend qÃ« tÃ« luftonte me trupat e Bizantit. (Pushtimet e mÃ«dha arabeÂ, 1963)


Usame bin Zejd bin Haritheja, njÃ« njeri i dashur pÃ«r Muhammedin dhe gjenerali i ekspeditÃ«s sÃ« SirisÃ«, pastaj duket sikur u zhduk nga faqet e historisÃ«. Pas kthimit tÃ« ekspeditÃ«s, shumÃ« pak dihet pÃ«r tÃ«. Ai mund tÃ« ketÃ« marrÃ« pjesÃ« nÃ« ekspeditat ushtarake tÃ« Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit, nÃ« ndonjÃ« post krejtÃ«sisht dytÃ«sor.


Malik ibn Nuvejre dhe masakrimi i fisit tÃ« tij


Historiani Ibn Khalikan, thotÃ« se Malik ibn Nuvejre ishte njÃ« njeri me famÃ« nÃ« Arabi. Ai ishte njÃ« kalorÃ«s, poet i famshÃ«m dhe njÃ« mik i Muhammedit. NÃ« biografinÃ« e tij tÃ« shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, Ibn Haxher Eskalaniu thotÃ« se kur Maliku e pranoi Islamin, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit e emÃ«roi atÃ« si mbledhÃ«s tÃ« tatimeve tek fisi Jerbo. Ai i mblidhte tatimet e fisit tÃ« tij dhe i dÃ«rgonte nÃ« Medine. Por kur e mori lajmin e vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, ai pushoi sÃ« mbledhuri tatimet dhe u tha pjesÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« fisit tÃ« tij, se para se tÂi dÃ«rgonte sÃ«rish tatime Medines, donte tÃ« dinte se Ã§ÂformÃ« kishte marrÃ« qeverisja e Qytetit tÃ« Profetit.


Maliku nuk i paguante tatime qeverisÃ« sÃ« re tÃ« Medines dhe Ebu Bekri dÃ«rgoi njÃ« forcÃ« ushtarake nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Halid bin Velidit pÃ«r ta rivendosur autoritetin e tij dhe pÃ«r tÂi mbledhur tatimet e mbetura.


Halidi pati njÃ« takim tÃ« shkurtÃ«r me Malikun dhe ky i fundit e dinte se do tÃ« vritej. Disa historianÃ« kanÃ« thÃ«nÃ« se Halidi e dashuronte gruan e Malikut dhe se urdhÃ«roi qÃ« Maliku tÃ« vritej. Maliku iu kthye tÃ« shoqes dhe i tha:


ÂTi ma solle vdekjen.Â Por Halidi e mohoi kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« dhe ia ktheu: ÂJo! Ti je bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« jobesimtar dhe mohimi yt Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s pÃ«r vdekjen tÃ«nde.Â


Ndonse Maliku e kundÃ«rshtoi, Halidi nuk dÃ«gjoi dhe e urdhÃ«roi ekzekutimin e tij.


Ebu Katade Ensariu ishte nga shokÃ«t e Muhammedit. Ai erdhi nga Medineja tek Halidi dhe u tmerrua aq shumÃ« nga vrasja e Malikut, sa menjÃ«herÃ« u kthye nÃ« Medine dhe i tha Ebu Bekrit se nuk do tÃ« shÃ«rbente nÃ«n komandÃ«n e njÃ« njeriu qÃ« i vriste muslimanÃ«t.


Pasi e vrau Malik bin Nuvejren, Halidi Âu martuaÂ me vejushÃ«n e tij. NÃ« Medine, Umari ishte aq i zemÃ«ruar me Halidin, sa i kÃ«rkoi Ebu Bekrit qÃ« ta lironte menjÃ«herÃ« nga detyra. Ai i tha se Halidi duhej tÃ« gjykohej pÃ«r dy krime: atÃ« tÃ« vrasjes dhe atÃ« tÃ« marrÃ«dhÃ«nies sÃ« jashtÃ«ligjshme gjinore. Sipas ligjit islam, Halidi duhej tÃ« vritej duke u goditur me gurÃ«. Por Ebu Bekri e mbrojti Halidin dhe tha se ky i fundit thjesht kishte bÃ«rÃ« ÂnjÃ« gjykim tÃ« gabuarÂ.


PjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit Jerbo vÃ«rtet nuk i kishin paguar tatimet por pÃ«rkrah kÃ«saj, ata ishin muslimanÃ« nÃ« Ã§do kuptim tÃ« fjalÃ«s. VetÃ« Ebu Katadeja dÃ«shmoi se e kishte dÃ«gjuar ezanin nÃ« fshatin e Malikut dhe se i kishte parÃ« njerÃ«zit duke e falur sÃ« bashku namazin. Edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, Halidi kishte urdhÃ«ruar qÃ« tÃ« vriteshin.


NÃ« ÂHistorinÃ«Â e tij, Taberiu shkruan se kur Halidi dhe trupat e tij hynÃ« nÃ« territorin e fisit Jerbo, ata u thanÃ« njerÃ«zve:


ÂNe jemi muslimanÃ«Â NjerÃ«zit u pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n: ÂEdhe ne jemi muslimanÃ«.Â UshtarÃ«t e Halidit ua kthyen: ÂNÃ«se jeni muslimanÃ«, pÃ«rse po na prisni tÃ« armatosur? Nuk ka luftÃ« mes nesh. Andaj hiqni armÃ«t qÃ« tÃ« mund ta falim sÃ« bashku namazin.Â


PjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit i hodhÃ«n armÃ«t e tyre por sapo e bÃ«nÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, ushtarÃ«t e Halidit i kapÃ«n, i lidhÃ«n dhe i lanÃ« tÃ« qÃ«ndronin ashtu tÃ«rÃ« natÃ«n. MÃ«ngjesin e ardhshÃ«m, tÃ« gjithÃ« u vranÃ«. Halidi pastaj i plaÃ§kiti shtÃ«pitÃ« e tyre, ua robÃ«roi gratÃ« e fÃ«mijÃ«t dhe i solli si tÃ« burgosur lufte nÃ« Medine.


Sir John Glubb



Ebu Bekri e dÃ«rgoi Halid bin Velidin me 4000 ushtarÃ« nÃ« Nexhd. ShumÃ« familje tÃ« fisit Tamim e vizituan Halidin por fisi Jerbo, prijÃ«s i tÃ« cilit ishte Malik bin Nuvejre, nuk e bÃ«ri kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Maliku ishte njÃ« prijÃ«s i dalluar, njÃ« luftÃ«tar, i njohur pÃ«r bujarinÃ« e tij dhe i famshÃ«m si poet. TrimÃ«ria, bujaria dhe poezia ishin tre cilÃ«sitÃ« mÃ« tÃ« vlerÃ«suara ndÃ«r arabÃ«t. Mbase duke mos dashur tÃ« Ã§nderohej para Halidit, ai u urdhÃ«roi ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij tÃ« shpÃ«rndaheshin dhe ai vetÃ« u nis bashkÃ« me familjen e tij drejt shkretÃ«tirÃ«s. Ebu Bekri kishte urdhÃ«ruar qÃ« tÃ« bÃ«hej njÃ« test me rebelÃ«t e dyshuar, sipas tÃ« cilit, do tÂu kÃ«rkohej qÃ« ta thonin dÃ«shminÃ« (shehadetin) islame dhe tÂi pÃ«rgjigjeshin ezanit. MegjithatÃ«, Halidi preferonte metoda mÃ« agresive dhe vendosi tÃ« dÃ«rgonte grupe kalorÃ«sish pÃ«r tÂi rrethuar ikanakÃ«t dhe pÃ«r tÂi plaÃ§kitur pronat e tyre. NjÃ« grup i tillÃ« e zuri Malik ibn Nuvejren dhe familjen e tij dhe i solli ata tek Halidi, ndonse ata thonin se ishin muslimanÃ«. Medinasit qÃ« ndodheshin nÃ« ushtri e kundÃ«rshtuan kÃ«tÃ« ashpÃ«rsi tÃ« Halidit por pa ndonjÃ« ndikim. TÃ« burgosurit u vendosÃ«n nÃ«n mbikqyrje dhe gjatÃ« natÃ«s, Malik ibn Nuvejre dhe miqtÃ« e tij u vranÃ« gjakftohtÃ«sisht. Brenda tÃ« njejtÃ«s ditÃ«, Halidi u martua me vejushÃ«n e viktimÃ«s sÃ« tij.
Malik ibn Nuvejre ishte vrarÃ«, ndonse dÃ«shmonte se ishte musliman. Martesa e Halidit me LejlanÃ« e bukur, krijoi dyshime se Maliku ishte vrarÃ« vetÃ«m qÃ« gruaja e tij tÂi mbetej Halidit.
Medinasit, tÃ« cilÃ«t tashmÃ« i kishin kundÃ«rshtuar veprimet e pacipa tÃ« Halidit, u mllefosÃ«n tepÃ«r pas vrasjes sÃ« tij. NjÃ« person i quajtur Ebu Kutade, njÃ« mik i Muhammedit dhe ndjekÃ«s i tij, shkoi drejt Medines pÃ«r tÂiu ankuar Ebu Bekrit. Ky i fundit e thirri Halidin pÃ«r tÂu pÃ«rgjigjur kundÃ«r akuzave. Umar ibn el-Hattabi i bÃ«ri shtypje Kalifit qÃ« ta lironte detyra Halidin. 
Pas kthimit nÃ« Medine, Halidi tha se nuk e kishte urdhÃ«ruar vrasjen e Malikut por se urdhrat e tij ishin keqkuptuar. Ebu Bekri i urtÃ«, pa dallim se Ã§Âmendonte pÃ«r moralin e kÃ«tij komandanti, i dinte mirÃ« aftÃ«sitÃ« e tija. Ai tha: ÂNuk do ta vendos nÃ« mill, njÃ« shpatÃ« qÃ« Zoti e ka nxjerrÃ« pÃ«r tÂi shÃ«rbyer Atij. Arsyetimet e Halidit janÃ« tÃ« pranuara...Â (Pushtimet e mÃ«dha arabeÂ, 1963, fq.112)


PjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit Jerbo besonin se Zoti Ã«shtÃ« NjÃ«, besonin se Muhammedi Ã«shtÃ« i DÃ«rguari i Tij dhe i falnin rregullisht namazet e tyre. Ata madje e kishin pranuar principin e tÃ« paguarit tÃ« zeqatit. Por ata nuk pranuan tÂi paguanin zeqat qeverisÃ« sÃ« Ebu Bekrit dhe pÃ«rnjÃ«herÃ«, u kthyen nÃ« mohues, kundÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«ve mund tÃ« shpallej luftÃ«.


Duke iu pÃ«rshtatur versionit zyrtar tÃ« historisÃ«, tÃ« gjithÃ« historianÃ«t sunnitÃ« i kanÃ« etiketuar si ÂmohuesÂ kÃ«ta njerÃ«z. Por a ishin vÃ«rtet tÃ« tillÃ«?


JuristÃ«t muslimanÃ« kanÃ« definuar qartÃ« se ÂmohuesÂ Ã«shtÃ« ai qÃ« largohet prej Islamit. Por mosfalja e namazeve, mosagjÃ«rimi gjatÃ« Ramazanit, mosshkuarja nÃ« Mekke pÃ«r Haxhxh ose mosdhÃ«nia e zeqatit nuk Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« dalje nga Islami. NjÃ« njeri qÃ« thotÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« musliman, nuk mund tÃ« emÃ«rtohet ÂmohuesÂ ose Âi dalÃ« nga fejaÂ, vetÃ«m sepse nuk i kryen obligimet e tija fetare. Po tÃ« ishte kÃ«shtu, atÃ«herÃ« shumÃ« muslimanÃ« tÃ« Ã§do gjenerate do tÃ« duhej tÃ« emÃ«rtoheshin me kÃ«tÃ« emÃ«r.


Nuk ka asnjÃ« varg nÃ« KurÂan, i cili urdhÃ«ron qÃ« tÃ« vriten ata muslimanÃ« qÃ« nuk pranojnÃ« ta paguajnÃ« zeqatin. Po kÃ«shtu, nuk ka asnjÃ« thÃ«nie tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, sipas tÃ« cilÃ«s dÃ«nimi pÃ«r mospagimin e zeqatit Ã«shtÃ« vdekja.


I DÃ«rguar i Zotit, jo vetÃ«m qÃ« nuk e dÃ«noi askÃ«nd me vdekje pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, por sÃ« paku nÃ« njÃ« rast, u mundÃ«soi njerÃ«zve qÃ« tÃ« mos e paguanin zeqatin. Ja Ã§farÃ« shkruan historiani bashkÃ«kohor sunnit, Dr. Muhammed Hamidullah, nÃ« veprÃ«n e tij ÂHyrje nÃ« IslamÂ (Kuvajt, 1977):


NjÃ« delegacion nga Taifi erdhi nÃ« Medine pÃ«r ta shprehur nÃ«nshtrimin e tyre. Por ata kÃ«rkuan qÃ« tÃ« mos e kishin obligim namazin, tatimet dhe shÃ«rbimin ushtarak. I DÃ«rguari pranoi tÂu lejonte atyre qÃ« tÃ« mos e paguanin zeqatin dhe tÃ« mos bÃ«nin shÃ«rbime ushtarake. Ky veprim i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tregon se personave tÃ« sapokonvertuar, mund tÂu bÃ«hen lÃ«shime tÃ« caktuara.


Ja ku kemi njÃ« shembull tÃ« qartÃ«. I DÃ«rguari u bÃ«n lÃ«shime banorÃ«ve tÃ« Taifit dhe i liron nga obligimi pÃ«r tÃ« paguar tatime. Por Ebu Bekri nuk e ndjek shembullin e tij. Ai vendos njÃ« ligj tÃ« vetin: tÃ« gjithÃ« burrat e fisit tÃ« Malik ibn Nuvejres do tÃ« vriteshin dhe gratÃ« e fÃ«mijÃ«t e tyre do tÃ« ziheshin si skllevÃ«r lufte.


Pas KurÂanit dhe haditheve, muslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ« e njohin edhe ÂkoncenzusinÂ si njÃ« burim tÃ« ligjit islam. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, koncensusi Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« princip aq i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m nÃ« jurispudencÃ«n sunnite, sa shpesh konsiderohet thuase i pagabueshÃ«m. NÃ« mesin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit (duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe Umarin), pati njÃ« koncenzus pÃ«r ta kundÃ«rshtuar vendimin e Ebu Bekrit, sipas tÃ« cilit duhet tÃ« bÃ«hej luftÃ« kundÃ«r atyre qÃ« nuk i paguanin tatimet. Por Ebu Bekri nuk e dÃ«gjoi fare ÂkoncensusinÂ e tyre dhe tha se edhe sikur njÃ« fis tÃ« mos e jepte njÃ« copÃ« litari qÃ« duhej ta paguante si zeqat, ai do tÃ« luftonte kundÃ«r tyre pÃ«r ta marrÃ«. Urdhrat e tij pÃ«r ushtrinÃ« ishin kategorike: shkatÃ«rroni ata qÃ« nuk e paguajnÃ« zeqatin!


Urdhrat e Ebu Bekrit u realizuan nga ushtria. Ata u shkaktuan tmerre tÃ« papara muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« kÃ«tij fisi dhe treguan ashpÃ«rsi tÃ« jashtÃ«zakonshme vetÃ«m ngase nuk e kishin paguar zeqatin. TÃ« ashtuquajturat ÂluftÃ«ra kundÃ«r mohuesveÂ nÃ« periudhÃ«n e Ebu Bekrit, ishin nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, lufta e parÃ« civile e Islamit. KÃ«to luftÃ«ra u bÃ«nÃ« nga muslimanÃ«t kundÃ«r muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« tjerÃ«, ku pretekst ishte refuzimi i disave pÃ«r tÂia paguar zeqatin qeverisÃ« sÃ« Ebu Bekrit.


Ebu Bekri e filloi sundimin e tij me njÃ« luftÃ« civile, tÃ« cilÃ«n e quajti njÃ« luftÃ« ÂkundÃ«r mohuesve tÃ« IslamitÂ. Kur kjo luftÃ« civile tÃ« emÃ«rtua kÃ«shtu, ajo u bÃ« mÃ« e ÂshenjtÃ«Â dhe mÃ« e ÂnderuarÂ, me Ã§farÃ« edhe u bÃ« njÃ« obligim pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«t.


NÃ« pÃ«rpjekjen e tyre pÃ«r ta mbrojtur Halidin, shumÃ« muslimanÃ« thonÃ« se pas vdekjes sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, Maliku dhe fisi i tij ishin larguar nga Islami dhe dÃ«nimi pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, Ã«shtÃ« vdekja. NÃ«se arsyeja e tyre pÃ«r ta mbrojtur Halidin Ã«shtÃ« fakti se ai ishte njÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e Profetit, atÃ«herÃ« e njejta gjÃ« vlen edhe pÃ«r Malikun, i cili ishte gjithashtu njÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit (sahabe). Andaj, tÃ« qenit njÃ« ÂsahabeÂ nuk mund tÃ« jetÃ« njÃ« arsyetim i mjaftueshÃ«m pÃ«r ta mbrojtur Halidin. Duhet tÃ« ketÃ« edhe ndonjÃ« gjÃ« tjetÃ«r. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, Halidi mbrohet vetÃ«m sepse ishte njÃ« instrument nÃ« politikat e qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes. Maliku ra ndesh me qeverinÃ« e re tÃ« Sakifes, nÃ« Ã§astin kur refuzoi tÂia paguante zeqatin. NÃ« pÃ«rjashtim tÃ« kÃ«tij refuzimi, ai dhe fisi i tij, ishin muslimanÃ« nÃ« kuptimin e plotÃ« tÃ« fjalÃ«s.


Por veprimin e tyre ÂtÃ« pakujdesshÃ«mÂ, ata do ta paguanin me jetÃ«t e tyre.


PÃ«rballÃ« dÃ«shmive tÃ« qarta kundÃ«r Halidit, Ebu Bekrit do tÃ« duhej ta sillte atÃ« para gjyqit. Por si njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s mirÃ«njohÃ«s qÃ« ishte, ai e mbrojti dhe i arsyetoi krimet e tija si njÃ« Âgabim i vogÃ«l gjykimiÂ. Madje si njÃ« shpÃ«rblim pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« ÂtrimÃ«riÂ tÃ« tijÃ«n, ai e ÂdekoroiÂ me titullin Âshpata e ZotitÂ dhe njÃ« vit mÃ« pas, kur i gjithÃ« Gadishulli ishte nÃ«n sundimin e vet, e emÃ«roi si komandant suprem tÃ« trupave nÃ« Siri.


Kjo tregonte se krimet si imoraliteti (zina) dhe masakra kundÃ«r muslimanÃ«ve, jo vetÃ«m qÃ« nuk dÃ«noheshin, por mund edhe tÃ« shpÃ«rbleheshin, nÃ«se personi qÃ« i kryente ishte njÃ« pÃ«rkrahÃ«s i verbÃ«r i qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes.


TogfjalÃ«shi Âgabim gjykimiÂdo tÃ« ishte njÃ« zbulim i kÃ«ndshÃ«m pÃ«r shumÃ« muslimanÃ«, qÃ« do tÂu mundÃ«sonte ta racionalizonin Ã§do krim tÃ« tyre dhe ta mbronin Ã§do kriminel. NÃ« vitet qÃ« do tÃ« vinin, kÃ«ta muslimanÃ« do tÂi mbulonin disa veprime dhe krime tÃ« tmerrshme tÃ« historisÃ« sÃ« Islamit, gjithnjÃ« duke thÃ«nÃ« se ishte njÃ« Âgabim gjykimiÂ.


KÃ«tu mund tÃ« shihet qartÃ« aplikimi i njÃ« standardi tÃ« dyfishtÃ«. NÃ« Kalifatin e Ebu Bekrit, tÃ« gjithÃ« ata musimanÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«t sÂe kishin paguar zeqatin, u etiketuan prej tij dhe prej historianÃ«ve sunnitÃ« si ÂtÃ« dalÃ« nga IslamiÂ, me Ã§farÃ« edhe e merituan vdekjen. Por gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, tÃ« gjithÃ« ata qÃ« u rebeluan kundÃ«r njÃ« pushteti plotÃ«sisht tÃ« ligjshÃ«m dhe e shkaktuan vdekjen e dhjetÃ«ra mijÃ«ra muslimanÃ«ve, u shpallÃ«n tÃ« pafajshÃ«m, duke thÃ«nÃ« se ata thjesht kishin bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« Âgabim gjykimiÂ dhe se ishin ÂpenduarÂ pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. TogjalÃ«shi Âgabim gjykimiÂ, pra, do tÃ« ishte njÃ« mbulesÃ« e mrekullueshme e krimeve.


SiÃ§ thamÃ« edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, Ebu Bekri e filloi Kalifatin e tij me njÃ« luftÃ« civile. Por ai arriti ta ÂtrukonteÂ atÃ« si njÃ« luftÃ« kundÃ«r mohimit tÃ« Islamit dhe me veprime tÃ« vendosura, arriti tÂi shkatÃ«rronte tÃ« gjithÃ« kundÃ«rshtarÃ«t e tij.


Pushtimet e tjera tÃ« Ebu Bekrit


I DÃ«rguari i Zotit e kishte emÃ«ruar njÃ«farÃ« Zijad bin Labidi, si guvernator tÃ« Hadrmautit dhe tÃ« Kindit. Kur ai vdiq, njÃ« njeri i quajtur Eshath bin Kajs u rebelua kundÃ«r qeverisÃ« sÃ« Medines, e cila tashmÃ« udhÃ«hiqej nga Ebu Bekri. Ky i fundit, e dÃ«rgoi gjeneralin e tij, Ikrime bin Ebu Xhehl, pÃ«r ta rivendosur pushtetin nÃ« ArabinÃ« jugore. Ikrimeja e mundi Eshathin, e zuri rob dhe e dÃ«rgoi nÃ« Medine, si tÃ« burgosur lufte. Eshathi kÃ«rkoi tÃ« falej. Ebu Bekri jo vetÃ«m qÃ« e fali por e martoi edhe motrÃ«n e tij me tÃ«.


NÃ« Bahrejn, fiset Benu Bekr dhe Benu AbduÂl-Kajs sÂkishin pranuar ta paguanin zeqat. Edhe ndaj tyre u ndÃ«rmor njÃ« ekspeditÃ« dhe u detyruan qÃ« ta paguanin sÃ«rish. NÃ« historinÃ« islame, kÃ«to ekspedita njihen si luftÃ«rat ÂRiddaÂ.


Ebu Bekri shpenzoi njÃ« vit tÃ« tÃ«rÃ« duke luftuar kundÃ«r ÂnjerÃ«zve tÃ« ÂRiddasÃ«Â dhe kundÃ«r profetÃ«ve tÃ« rremÃ«. NÃ« fund tÃ« njÃ« viti, tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin nÃ«nshtruar dhe autoriteti i tij ishte pÃ«rhapur nÃ« gjithÃ« ArabinÃ«. MegjithatÃ«, pas mbarimit tÃ« kÃ«tyre ekspeditave, ai nuk donte qÃ« trupat tÃ« mbeteshin pasive dhe pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim, vendosi tÂi pushtonte shtetet fqinje: SirinÃ« dhe PersinÃ«.


John Alden Williams



Kur Ebu Bekri mbaroi me ata qÃ« ishin larguar nga Islami, vendosi se do tÃ« ishte e arsyeshme qÃ« tÂi kthente trupat drejt SirisÃ«. Me kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim, ai u dÃ«rgoi fjalÃ« banorÃ«ve tÃ« Mekkes, Taifit, Jemenit dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« arabÃ«ve tÃ« Nexhdit dhe tÃ« Hixhazit, duke i ftuar nÃ« njÃ« luftÃ« tÃ« shenjtÃ«, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n ata do tÃ« mund tÃ« mernin plaÃ§ka lufte nga grekÃ«t (bizantinÃ«t). Si pasojÃ«, shumÃ« njerÃ«z, disa tÃ« prirÃ« nga lakmia pÃ«r prenÃ« e luftÃ«s dhe disa tÃ« prirÃ« nga besimi i tyre, u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« Medine. Nga el-Vakidiu pÃ«rcillet se Ebu Bekri e emÃ«roi Amr ibn Asin nÃ« PalestinÃ«, kurse Shurahbil ibn Hasana-nÃ« dhe Jezid bin Ebu Sufjanin nÃ« Damask. (Motive nga civilizimi islamikÂ, 1971)


Ekspeditat kundÃ«r SirisÃ« dhe PersisÃ« filluan nÃ« kohÃ«n e Ebu Bekrit por ai vdiq para se tÃ« pÃ«rfundonin. KÃ«to ekspedita u pÃ«rmbyllÃ«n me sukses nga pasardhÃ«si i tij, Umar ibn el-Hattabi.


Konfiskimi i tokave tÃ« Fedekut nga Ebu Bekri


Fedeku ishte nga tokat tÃ« cilat i fitoi i DÃ«rguari i Zotit pas pushtimit tÃ« Hajberit, nÃ« vitin e shtatÃ« pas Hixhrit. Por ngase trupat muslimane nuk luftuan pÃ«r ta fituar kÃ«tÃ« tokÃ« dhe ngase iu dorÃ«zua vullnetarisht tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, ajo konsiderohej njÃ« pronÃ« e Zotit dhe e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij.


SiÃ§ u theksua edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit ia dhuroi Fedekun vajzÃ«s sÃ« tij, pjesÃ«risht si njÃ« kompensim pÃ«r sakrificat e mÃ«dha qÃ« nÃ«na e saj, Hatixheja, i kishte bÃ«rÃ« pÃ«r hir tÃ« Islamit.


Kur Ebu Bekri i mori nÃ« duar frerÃ«t e pushtetit, njÃ«ra nga veprimet e para tÃ« tij ishte konfiskimi i Fedekut. Ai i largoi prej atje njerÃ«zit e FatimesÃ« dhe pÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, i konfiskoi edhe pronat qÃ« i kishte patur nÃ« Medine.


Kur Fatimeja e kundÃ«rshtoi kÃ«tÃ« konfiskim, Ebu Bekri iu pÃ«rgjigj me njÃ« ÂthÃ«nieÂ tÃ« babait tÃ« saj. Ai i tha se e kishte dÃ«gjuar tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit tÃ« thoshte se tÃ« dÃ«rguarit nuk kanÃ« trashÃ«gimtarÃ« dhe se pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, pasuria e tyre pasi tÃ« vdesin, nuk u takon fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« tyre por popullit.


Fatimeja tha se Fedeku nuk ishte njÃ« trashÃ«gimi nga i ati por njÃ« dhuratÃ« prej tij. Ajo tha se Fedeku ishte njÃ« pronÃ« private e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit dhe pikÃ«risht si tÃ« tillÃ«, ai ia kishte falur FatimesÃ«.


Ebu Bekri i kÃ«rkoi dÃ«shmitarÃ«. Ishte kjo njÃ« kÃ«rkesÃ« vÃ«rtet fantastike. VetÃ«m katÃ«r vite kishin kaluar nga pushtimi i Hajberit. Ebu Bekri, jo vetÃ«m qÃ« ishte i pranishÃ«m nÃ« rrethimin e Hajberit por ishte ndÃ«r komandantÃ«t tÃ« cilÃ«t, pa sukses, kishin bÃ«rÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r ta pushtuar kÃ«shtjellÃ«n. Ai kishte parÃ« me sytÃ« e vet se Ã§Âkishte bÃ«rÃ« i DÃ«rguari me Fedekun. Tani, katÃ«r vite mÃ« vonÃ«, ai sillej sikur nuk dinte gjÃ«. Sipas Buhariut, ndÃ«rmjet FatimesÃ« dhe Ebu Bekrit, u shkÃ«mbyen fjalÃ«t nÃ« vijim:


Fatimeja: O Ebu Bekr! Kush e trashÃ«gon babain tÃ«nd, nÃ«se ai vdes?
Ebu Bekri: UnÃ« e trashÃ«goj sepse jam djali i tij.
Fatimeja: Kush Ã«shtÃ« trashÃ«gimtari i babait tim?
Ebu Bekri: Ti je trashÃ«gimtare sepse je e bija e tij.
Fatimeja: NÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«shtu, pÃ«rse e merr Fedekun prej meje?
Ebu Bekri: E kam dÃ«gjuar tÃ« DÃ«rguarin tÃ« thotÃ«: ÂNe jemi profetÃ« dhe nuk lÃ«mÃ« trashÃ«gimtarÃ« qÃ« tÃ« na trashÃ«gojnÃ«. Pasi tÃ« kemi vdekur, gjithÃ« Ã§ÂlÃ«mÃ« pas i takon ummetit (shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane).Â
Fatimeja: Por babai im ma dha Fedekun si njÃ« dhuratÃ«, qÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tij. PÃ«r vite me rradhÃ«, Fedeku ka qenÃ« njÃ« pronÃ« e imja.
Ebu Bekri: A ke dÃ«shmitarÃ«?
Fatimeja: Aliu dhe Umm Ejmeni janÃ« dÃ«shmitarÃ«t e mi.
Ebu Bekri: Nuk mjafton dÃ«shmia e njÃ« burri dhe e njÃ« gruaje. Ose duhet tÃ« ketÃ« dy burra ose njÃ« burrÃ« dhe dy gra. Por ngase nuk Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«shtu, atÃ«herÃ« e quaj tÃ« mbyllur kÃ«tÃ« rast.


VeshÃ«t, tÃ« cilÃ«ve u drejtohej Fatimeja, nuk kishin vullnet pÃ«r tÃ« dÃ«gjuar argumente ose pÃ«r ta ndjekur arsyen. DÃ«shmitarÃ«t nuk do tÃ« kishin fare ndikimi tek ata qÃ« ishin tÃ« vendosur pÃ«r tÃ« mos u bindur. Pala e akuzuar (Ebu Bekri nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast) kishte njÃ« argument shumÃ« vendimtar nÃ« dorÃ«: fuqinÃ«. Ishte ky njÃ« argument qÃ« kishte mundÃ«si ta heshtte Ã§do argument tjetÃ«r, siÃ§ edhe bÃ«ri vÃ«rtet.


PÃ«r ta pÃ«rligjur konfiskimin e pronave tÃ« Fedekut, Ebu Bekri pÃ«rcolli njÃ« ÂhadithÂ nga i DÃ«rguari i Zotit. ÃshtÃ« e Ã§uditshme qÃ« kÃ«tÃ« hadith e kishte dÃ«gjuar vetÃ«m ai. Dhe Ã«shtÃ« po kaq e Ã§uditshme qÃ« Muhammedi, pikÃ«risht pjesÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« familjes sÃ« tij, nuk u kishte treguar se sÂkishin tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ« trashÃ«gonin ndonjÃ« gjÃ« prej tij, me arsyetimin se ishte i DÃ«rguari i Zotit. NÃ« vend tÃ« kÃ«saj, duket sikur i DÃ«rguari ua kishte ÂpÃ«rshpÃ«riturÂ vetÃ«m njerÃ«zve tÃ« huaj kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«.


Ebu Bekri Ã«shtÃ« personi i vetÃ«m nÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane qÃ« e pÃ«rcolli kÃ«tÃ« hadith dhe i cili e vendosi atÃ« ballÃ« pÃ«r ballÃ« me verdiktin e KurÂanit. KurÂani thotÃ«:


Nga ajo qÃ« lihet pas nga prindÃ«rit dhe tÃ« afÃ«rmit, ka njÃ« hise pÃ«r burrat dhe njÃ« hise pÃ«r gratÃ«, qoftÃ« e madhe prona ose e vogÃ«l...(KurÂan 4:7)



PÃ«r tÃ« patur gjithkush dobi, Ne kemi caktuar trashÃ«gimtarÃ« pÃ«r pronÃ«n e lÃ«nÃ« nga prindÃ«rit dhe nga tÃ« afÃ«rmit. Jepeni edhe pjesÃ«n e atyre qÂu keni premtuar! VÃ«rtet Zoti Ã«shtÃ« DÃ«shmitar i gjithÃ§kaje...(KurÂan 4:33)


Sipas kÃ«tyre vargjeve, Zoti u ka dhÃ«nÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«ve qÃ« tÂi trashÃ«gojnÃ« pronat e lÃ«na nga prindÃ«rit e tyre. A ka ndonjÃ« varg tjetÃ«r nÃ« KurÂan, i cili ua mohon kÃ«tÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« tÃ« dÃ«rguarve dhe nÃ« veÃ§anti, tÃ« bijÃ«s sÃ« Muhammedit?


Edhe sikur tÃ« pranojmÃ« se hadithi i pÃ«rcjellÃ« nga Ebu Bekri Ã«shtÃ« i vÃ«rtetÃ« dhe se pasardhÃ«sit e profetÃ«ve nuk mund tÃ« trashÃ«gojnÃ« asgjÃ« prej tyre, atÃ«herÃ« ky ÂligjÂ do tÃ« duhej tÃ« ishte i vlefshÃ«m pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sit e tÃ« gjithÃ« profetÃ«ve dhe jo vetÃ«m pÃ«r tÃ« bijÃ«n e Muhammedit. MegjithatÃ«, sipas KurÂanit, profetÃ«t e kaluar i kishin trashÃ«gimtarÃ«t e tyre, tÃ« cilÃ«t trashÃ«guan nga kÃ«ta profetÃ«.


Dhe Sulejmani ishte trashÃ«gimtar i Davudit...(KurÂan 27:16)


ShÃ«nim i pÃ«rkthyesit tÃ« KurÂanit nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« varg: 
Ajo qÃ« nÃ«nkuptohet kÃ«tu Ã«shtÃ« se Davudi, jo vetÃ«m qÃ« e trashÃ«goi mbretÃ«rinÃ« e tÃ« atit por edhe thellÃ«sinÃ« e tij shpirtÃ«rore dhe pozitÃ«n profetike, tÃ« cilat jo gjithmonÃ« pÃ«rcillen nga babai tek i biri. (PÃ«rkthimi i KurÂani nÃ« anglisht, nga A. Jusuf Ali)


Sido qÃ« tÃ« kishte qenÃ«, Fatimeja sÂkishte nevojÃ« tÃ« sillte dÃ«shmitarÃ« sepse ajo tashmÃ« ishte pronare e Fedekut. PronÃ«sia e saj nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« copÃ« toke ishte nÃ« bazÃ« tÃ« njÃ« dekreti nga Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit dhe Sunduesi i muslimanÃ«. Si i tillÃ«, ky dekret nuk mund tÃ« sfidohej nga askush. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast, ishte Ebu Bekri ai qÃ« duhej tÃ« sillte dÃ«shmi se pronÃ«sia e FatimesÃ« nÃ« Fedek ishte ilegale.


NjÃ« pikÃ« e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« nÃ« njÃ« shtet, ekzekutivi tÃ« jetÃ« i ndarÃ« nga sistemi gjyqÃ«sor dhe qÃ« ekzekutivi tÃ« mos pÃ«rzihet nÃ« gjyqÃ«si. Por nÃ« rastin e Fedekut, Ebu Bekri, i cili ishte pala e akuzuar (se e uzurponte pa tÃ« drejtÃ« njÃ« tokÃ«), ishte njÃ«herit edhe gjykatÃ«s i Ã§Ã«shtjes. Dhe siÃ§ mund tÃ« pritet nÃ« njÃ« rast tÃ« tillÃ« dhe nÃ« Ã§do gjykim tÃ« inskenuar dhe tÃ« paracaktuar, verdikti i tij ishte e kundÃ«rta e asaj qÃ« kÃ«rkonte pala akuzuese.


Uzurpimi i Fedekut ishte njÃ« akt skajshÃ«m arbitrar. Jo shumÃ« kohÃ« pas Fedekut, Ebu Bekri u konfrontua me shumÃ« probleme tÃ« reja dhe komplekse. PÃ«r tÂi zgjedhur kÃ«to probleme, ai themeloi dy principe tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme. NjÃ«ri ishte emÃ«rimi i shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit si gjykatÃ«s. PÃ«r kÃ«to pozita, ai zgjodhi njerÃ«z qÃ« ishin tÃ« famshÃ«m pÃ«r pozitÃ«n e tyre tÃ« lartÃ« dhe pÃ«r diturinÃ«. Sikur Ebu Bekri tÃ« ishte i drejtÃ«, edhe rastin e Fedekut do tÃ« duhej tÂia pÃ«rcillte njÃ« gjykatÃ«si tÃ« tillÃ«, nÃ« vend qÃ« tÃ« ndÃ«rmerrte njÃ« veprim tÃ« njÃ«anshÃ«m dhe ta konfiskonte tokÃ«n.


Principi i dytÃ« qÃ« e themeloi Ebu Bekri ishte konsultimi me shokÃ«t e Profetit. Kur kishte probleme tÃ« vÃ«shtira, ai ulej nÃ« xhami, i mblidhte shokÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« famshÃ«m tÃ« Profetit dhe e shtronte Ã§Ã«shtjen para tyre. Pas njÃ« diskutimi, Ã§Ã«shtja zgjidhej. Sikur Ebu Bekri tÃ« kishte qenÃ« i drejtÃ«, ai do tÃ« duhej tÂu kÃ«rkonte njÃ« gjykim tÃ« paanshÃ«m shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, nÃ« lidhje me Ã§Ã«shtjen e Fedekut. Por kÃ«tÃ« nuk e bÃ«ri kurrÃ«.


ÂHadithiÂ tÃ« cilin Ebu Bekri e hodhi si ÂargumentinÂ e tij pÃ«r ta konfiskuar Fedekun, ishte nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« vetÃ«m njÃ« improvizim i bÃ«rÃ« shpejt e shpejt, vetÃ«m qÃ« tÃ« mund tÂi ndihmonte nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« situatÃ«, e cila e vinte nÃ« rrezik pozitÃ«n e tij. Ishte ky njÃ« ÂprincipÂ qÃ« atÃ«herÃ« u pÃ«rmend pÃ«r herÃ« tÃ« parÃ« dhe tÃ« fundit. Sapo kaloi kriza, ky princip u ÂvarrosÂ pÃ«r tÃ« mos u nxjerrÃ« kurrÃ« mÃ«.


GjatÃ« konfrontimit tÃ« saj gjyqÃ«sor me qeverinÃ« e Sakifes nÃ« lidhje me Ã§Ã«shtjen e Fedekut, Fatimeja edhe nuk priste ndonjÃ« drejtÃ«si tÃ« madhe. Vdekja e babait tÃ« saj, siÃ§ mund tÃ« kuptohet, ishte dhimbja dhe goditja mÃ« e madhe pÃ«r tÃ«. MegjithatÃ«, disa nga shokÃ«t e Profetit, sikur tÃ« mos u dukej mjaft e madhe kjo dhimbje, vendosÃ«n qÃ« edhe vetÃ« tÃ« jepnin njÃ« ÂkontributÂ tÃ« tyre. PikÃ«risht nÃ« kohÃ«n kur Fatimeja mbante zi dhe vajtonte pÃ«r vdekjen e tÃ« atit, Ebu Bekri e shpalli verdiktin e tij nÃ« lidhje me konfiskimin e Fedekut, me Ã§farÃ« njerÃ«zit e qeverisÃ« e morrÃ«n tokÃ«n nÃ«n kontroll.


ShumÃ« kohÃ« pasi kishte vdekur edhe pala e akuzuar edhe pala qÃ« akuzonte nÃ« rastin e Fedekut, Umar bin Abdul Azizi, Kalifi umajjad (i dymbÃ«dhjeti me rradhÃ« pas Ebu Bekrit), do tÂua kthente Fedekun pasardhÃ«sve tÃ« FatimesÃ«. SiÃ§ dÃ«shmon historia, Umar bin Abdul Azizi ishte njÃ« sundues qÃ« i druhej Zotit dhe e kuptonte se konfiskimi i Fedekut kishte qenÃ« njÃ« akt i pakujdesshÃ«m dhe njÃ« uzurpim.


Veprimi i qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes gjatÃ« konfiskimit tÃ« Fedekut sÂkishte tÃ« bÃ«nte shumÃ« me ligjin ose me interpretimin e tij. UdhÃ«heqÃ«sit e kÃ«saj qeverie ishin tÃ« frymÃ«zuar nga njÃ« qÃ«llim i vetÃ«m: tÂua merrnin pasardhÃ«sve tÃ« Muhammedit burimin e tyre tÃ« vetÃ«m pÃ«r jetesÃ«. Sipas ligjeve islame, lÃ«mosha Ã«shtÃ« e ndaluar pÃ«r familjen e Muhammedit dhe ata nuk mund ta pranonin atÃ«. Prona qÃ« ua kishte falur Muhammedi ishte konfiskuar dhe e drejta e tyre pÃ«r ta trashÃ«guar atÃ«, nuk u njihej.


TÃ«rheqja e Aliut nga jeta publike


Pas kÃ«tyre ndryshimeve, pjesÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« madhe tÃ« kohÃ«s sÃ« tij, Aliu e kaloi i mbyllur nÃ« shtÃ«pi, ku merrej me mbledhjen dhe rradhitjen kronologjike tÃ« vargjeve tÃ« KurÂanit. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ai demonstronte se detyra e tij ishte shÃ«rbimi ndaj Islamit, pavarÃ«sisht rrethanave tÃ« jashtme. Para miqve tÃ« tij, ai shumÃ« shpesh e pÃ«rsÃ«riste njÃ« thÃ«nie tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, sipas tÃ« cilÃ«s, KurÂani dhe familja e tij ishin ÂtrashÃ«gimiaÂ e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane dhe se qÃ« tÃ« dy kÃ«to trashÃ«gimi ishin tÃ« pandashme nga njÃ«ra-tjetra.
NÃ« mesin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, askush nuk ishte mÃ« kompetent se Aliu pÃ«r tÂi pÃ«rmbledhur vargjet e KurÂanit. Ai ishte njÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit qÃ« e dinte KurÂanin pÃ«rmendÃ«sh. VetÃ« Umar ibn Hattabi ishte pÃ«rpjekur pÃ«r katÃ«rmbÃ«dhjetÃ« vite me rradhÃ« pÃ«r ta mÃ«suar kapitullin e dytÃ« tÃ« KurÂanit por nuk kishte arritur.


Mbledhja e vargjeve tÃ« KurÂanit sipas rendit nÃ« tÃ« cilin ishin shpallur, ishte njÃ« detyrÃ« qÃ« mund tÃ« kryhej vetÃ«m nga njÃ« person i edukuar me kujdes nga vetÃ« Muhammedi. PikÃ«risht i tillÃ« ishte Aliu. Me Muhammedin, ai kishte kaluar mÃ« shumÃ« kohÃ« se gjithkush tjetÃ«r dhe mund tÃ« thuhej lehtÃ«sisht se ai ishte rritur me KurÂanin. VetÃ« ai ka thÃ«nÃ« shpesh se nuk kishte njÃ« varg tÃ« KurÂanit, pÃ«r tÃ« cilin nuk dinte se kur ishte shpallur, ku dhe pÃ«rse. Ai e dinte kohÃ«n, vendin dhe rrethanat nÃ« tÃ« cilat ishte shpallur secili varg.


Aliu e pÃ«rfundoi kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ« tÃ« tij tÃ« vetÃ«imponuar. Por fatkeqÃ«sisht pÃ«r Islamin, grupi qÃ« ishte nÃ« pushtet, duke e ndjekur politikÃ«n e tij tÃ« veprimit tÃ« deriatÃ«hershÃ«m, vendosi tÃ« mos e njihte kÃ«tÃ« vepÃ«r. PÃ«r ta, asgjÃ« nuk mund tÃ« ishte mÃ« e pakÃ«ndshme sesa tÃ« pranohej njÃ« shÃ«rbim i Aliut pÃ«r Islamin. Si pasojÃ«, ata nuk e pranuan kÃ«tÃ« pÃ«rmbledhje tÃ« KurÂanit qÃ« e kishte pÃ«rgatitur Aliu.


NÃ« ditÃ«t pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, shumÃ« njerÃ«z erdhÃ«n tÃ« takoheshin me Aliun dhe disa prej tyre e kÃ«shilluan qÃ« me forcÃ« ta merrte atÃ« qÃ« i takonte. NÃ« mesin e tyre, kishte edhe miq tÃ« sinqertÃ« tÃ« tij por edhe shumÃ« njerÃ«z qÃ« dÃ«shironin ta shfrytÃ«zonin rastin pÃ«r pÃ«rfitime vetjake. TÃ« gjithÃ« ata i dhanÃ« pÃ«rkrahje Aliut. SiÃ§ mund tÃ« kuptohet, grupi i dytÃ« i jepte pÃ«rkrahje vetÃ«m pÃ«r tÂi realizuar qÃ«llimet e veta. Ata shpresonin se do tÃ« shkaktonin njÃ« luftÃ« brendaislame, qÃ« mÃ« pas tÃ« pÃ«rfitonin nga kjo pÃ«rÃ§arje e muslimanÃ«ve.


MenjÃ«herÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, xhaxhai i tij Abbas ibn Abdul Muttalibi erdhi tek Aliu dhe i tha:


ÂZgjate dorÃ«n qÃ« tÃ« ta shpreh bindjen time! Ky veprim i imi do tÃ« ketÃ« ndikim tek muslimanÃ«t e tjerÃ«. Ata do tÃ« thonÃ« se xhaxhai i Profetit ia shprehu Aliut bindjen. Andaj edhe ne duhet tÂia bindemi atij.Â


Natyrisht, Abbasi ishte njÃ«ri nga miqtÃ« e paktÃ« tÃ« sinqertÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rreth. NÃ« kategorinÃ« e dytÃ« tÃ« atyre qÃ« ia donin tÃ« mirÃ«n Aliut, ishte edhe prijÃ«si i fisit Umejje dhe armiku i pÃ«rjetshÃ«m i Islamit, Ebu Sufjani. NÃ« ndodhitÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, ai e shihte mundÃ«sinÃ« pÃ«r ta shkatÃ«rruar Islamin dhe vendosi ta shfrytÃ«zonte kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Ai shkoi tek Aliu dhe i tha:


ÂÃshtÃ« e tmerrshme kur shoh se pjesÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« fiseve mÃ« tÃ« pavlera tÃ« Kurejshit po e uzurpojnÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n tÃ«nde dhe ta marrin nga dora qeverisjen qÃ« tÃ« takon ty. NÃ«se dÃ«shiron tÂua marrÃ«sh qeverisjen nga duart, mjafton tÃ« mÃ« japÃ«sh njÃ« shenjÃ« dhe unÃ« sakaq do tÂi mbush rrugÃ«t e Medines me ushtarÃ« e kalorÃ«s tÃ« gatshÃ«m pÃ«r tÃ« vdekur me urdhrat e tu.Â


Cili i vdekshÃ«m mund tÂi rezistonte njÃ« oferte tÃ« tillÃ«? Dhe nÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, Ã§Âkishte pÃ«r tÃ« humbur Aliu? AtÃ« qÃ« mund ta humbte, e kishte e humbur tashmÃ«. Por nga ana tjetÃ«r, kush ne mesin e muslimanÃ«ve e donte Islamin mÃ« shumÃ« se Aliu? Ai kurrÃ« sÂkishte lejuar qÃ« lakmia dhe provokimet tÃ« ishin njÃ« shtysÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« vepruar kundÃ«r interesave tÃ« Islamit dhe tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Islami ishte akoma njÃ« arritje e brishtÃ« qÃ« mund tÃ« shkatÃ«rrohej ose tÃ« dÃ«mtohej nga forca tÃ« korruptuara, si brenda Medines ashtu edhe jashtÃ«. Por tek Aliu, Islami kishte njÃ« mbrojtÃ«s qÃ« kurrÃ« nuk do ta lejonte kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«.


NÃ«se Aliu ishte Âgjykuesi mÃ« i mirÃ« nÃ« IslamÂ, ai ishte edhe gjykuesi mÃ« i mirÃ« i njerÃ«zve. PÃ«rgjigja nÃ« formÃ« pyetjeje qÃ« ia dha Ebu Sufjanit, Ã«shtÃ« tejet karakteristike pÃ«r tÃ«: ÂPrej kur ke filluar tÂia duash tÃ« mirÃ«n Islamit?Â Ishte kjo njÃ« pyetje retorike, e cila e refuzoi ofertÃ«n e Ebu Sufjanit ashtu siÃ§ e meritonte.


Me kÃ«tÃ« pÃ«rgjigje, Aliu demonstroi edhe njÃ«herÃ« se vetÃ«m ai ishte mbrojtÃ«si i vÃ«rtetÃ« i Islamit. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§ast kritik, ai i sakrifikoi ambicjet dhe interesat e tija, pÃ«r ta shpÃ«tuar Islamin nga njÃ« tragjedi.


Ishte vÃ«rtet njÃ« periudhÃ« kritike nÃ« historinÃ« e Islamit tÃ« sapolindur. Rebelime kundÃ«r qeverisÃ« sÃ« Ebu Bekrit po fillonin nÃ« Ã§do cep tÃ« shtetit. Sikur Aliu ta pranonte sugjerimin e Abbasit dhe tÃ« Ebu Sufjanit, mbase do tÃ« arrite ta merrte nÃ« dorÃ« qeverisjen e Medines. Por ky sukses i tij do tÂi kushtonte njÃ« luftÃ« civile nÃ« Medine, nÃ« vetÃ« bÃ«rthamÃ«n e shtetit dhe tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. NjÃ« luftÃ« e tillÃ« nÃ« Medine do tÂi jepte fund tÃ« menjÃ«hershÃ«m jetÃ«s sÃ« Islamit. Aliu e kaloi edhe kÃ«tÃ« sfidÃ«, njÃ«soj siÃ§ i kishte kaluar sfidat e tjera nÃ« jetÃ«n e tij. Ai nuk iu bind lakmisÃ«.


ShoqÃ«ria e Sinsinatit, e formuar pas Revolucionit Amerikan, nga ana e oficerÃ«ve qÃ« shÃ«rbyen pranÃ« George Washingtonit, i ka ruajtur gjithmonÃ« lidhjet e saj me pasardhÃ«sit oficerÃ«ve francezÃ« qÃ« i shÃ«rbyen kauzÃ«s amerikane. PÃ«rkthimi i motos sÃ« kÃ«saj shoqÃ«rie Ã«shtÃ« kuptimplot: ÂAi sakrifikoi gjithÃ§ka pÃ«r ta shpÃ«tuar kombin..Â


NjÃ« moto e ngjashme, mbase shumÃ« mÃ« e pÃ«rshtatshme pÃ«r Ali ibn Ebu Talibin, do tÃ« ishte: ÂAi sakrifikoi gjithÃ§ka pÃ«r ta shpÃ«tuar Islamin.Â


Vdekja e Fatima ZehrasÃ«


Brenda njÃ« dite tÃ« vetme, Aliu ishte pÃ«rballur me dy goditje tÃ« tmerrshme. E para ishte vdekja e mikut dhe bamirÃ«sit tÃ« tij mÃ« tÃ« madh, Muhammedit. Vdekja e kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit i kishte dhÃ«nÃ« fund lumturisÃ« dhe mirÃ«qenies sÃ« Aliut dhe tÃ« familjes sÃ« tij. Goditja e dytÃ« kishte qenÃ« uzurpimi i tÃ« drejtÃ«s sÃ« tij tÃ« pasardhÃ«sisÃ«. ShokÃ«t e Profetit e kishin nxjerrÃ« Kalifatin nga shtÃ«pia e tij dhe e kishin pÃ«rshtatur atÃ« pÃ«r veten e tyre.


Aliu po pÃ«rpiqej tÃ« shpÃ«tonte nga ndikimi i kÃ«tyre dy goditjeve kur erdhi njÃ« goditje e tretÃ«, po kaq shkatÃ«rrimtare sa dy tÃ« parat. ShtatÃ«dhjetÃ« e pesÃ« ose nÃ«ntÃ«dhjetÃ« e pesÃ« ditÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, vdiq edhe e bija e tij e dashur, Fatimeja. Pas vdekjes sÃ« saj, Aliu u kaplua nga pikÃ«llimi. NÃ« pÃ«rshtatshmÃ«ri me kÃ«rkesÃ«n e saj, Fatimeja u varros natÃ«n. VetÃ«m pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e familjes u informuan pÃ«r varrimin dhe vetÃ«m ata e dinin vendin ku do tÃ« varrosej. Populli i Medines nuk e kuptoi kur dhe ku u varros Fatimeja.


Pas vdekjes sÃ« tÃ« atit, Fatimeja sÂdÃ«shironte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se tÃ« bashkohej me tÃ« nÃ« Qiej. Vdekja e saj u pÃ«rshpejtua dhe mbase u shkaktua nga goditjet e njÃ«pasnjÃ«shme qÃ« erdhÃ«n pas vdekjes sÃ« tÃ« atit. ShumÃ« nga shokÃ«t e Profetit nuk kishin marrÃ« pjesÃ« nÃ« varrimin e tij. KÃ«saj rradhe, nÃ« varrimin e FatimesÃ«, ata qÃ«llimisht nuk u lajmÃ«ruan. Ajo u takua me tÃ« atin nÃ« Qiejn dhe e gjeti sÃ«rish lumturinÃ« e humbur qÃ« nga vdekja e babait tÃ« saj.


Aliu ishte vetÃ«m 32 vjeÃ§ kur vdiq i DÃ«rguari dhe e bija e tij. Pas vdekjes sÃ« tyre, koha e mbetur e tij kaloi si njÃ« ndajnatÃ«, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n u pÃ«rpoq tÂi tejkalonte dhimbjet e tija nÃ«pÃ«rmjet devotshmÃ«risÃ« ndaj Zotit dhe nÃ«pÃ«rmjet shÃ«rbimeve pÃ«r Islamin. Edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r mospajtimeve tÃ« tija me sunduesit e kohÃ«s, ai kurrÃ« nuk ndoqi njÃ« politike penguese dhe u tregua gjithnjÃ« i gatshÃ«m pÃ«r tÂu shÃ«rbyer muslimanÃ«ve. GjithÃ§ka qÃ« ai tha dhe bÃ«ri, ishte pÃ«r ta fuqizuar Islamin dhe pÃ«r tÂu ndihmuar muslimanÃ«ve. Edhe njÃ«herÃ« tjetÃ«r, Aliu po demonstronte se dashuria dhe urrejtja e tij, njÃ«soj si miqÃ«sia dhe armiqÃ«sia, ishin vetÃ«m e vetÃ«m pÃ«r hir tÃ« Zotit. Sjellja e tij ndaj individÃ«ve ishte krejtÃ«sisht jopersonale. TÃ« tilla ishin edhe dashuria dhe urrejtja e tij. Ai dashuronte dhe urrente vetÃ«m pÃ«r hir tÃ« Zotit.


Ai i donte ata qÃ« e donin Zotin dhe i urrente ata qÃ« e urrenin AtÃ«.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Politika e Ebu Bekrit


Ebu Bekri dhe Umari e dinin se arabÃ«t kishin dy obsesione: dashurinÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« plaÃ§kitur dhe hakmarrjen. TÃ« dy kÃ«to pika tÃ« dobÃ«ta ata do tÂi shfrytÃ«zonin mÃ« sÃ« miri. Ata u dhanÃ« arabÃ«ve mundÃ«si pÃ«r tÃ« plaÃ§kitur duke i akuzuar si jobesimtarÃ«, ata muslimanÃ« qÃ« nuk i kishin paguar tatimet. NÃ« Ã§astin kur ata u etiketuan si jobesimtarÃ«, ishte e ligjshme tÃ« vriteshin, tÃ« plaÃ§kiteshin shtÃ«pitÃ« e tyre dhe tÂu robÃ«roheshin fÃ«mijÃ«t dhe gratÃ«.


Por eliminimi i ÂjobesimtarÃ«veÂ ishte vetÃ«m njÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje e vogÃ«l dhe lokale. PÃ«r tÂi zgjidhur problemet e tyre afatgjata, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari ndÃ«rmorrÃ«n veprime nÃ« kufijtÃ« e shtetit. FitimtarÃ«ve nÃ« luftÃ«rat kundÃ«r ÂjobesimtarÃ«veÂ, ata nuk u lejuan tÃ« ktheheshin nÃ« Medine. NÃ« vend tÃ« kÃ«saj, urdhÃ«ruan qÃ« ushtria tÃ« nisej drejt frontit pers dhe sirian dhe tÂi pushtonte njÃ«kohÃ«sisht kÃ«ta dy vende. Ky vendim, siÃ§ do tÃ« tregonin ngjarjet nÃ« vijim, ishte njÃ« lÃ«vizje gjeniale politike.


Theodor NÃ¶ldeke



Ishte vÃ«rtet njÃ« vendim i goditur qÃ« fiset e saponÃ«nshtruara tÃ« egÃ«rsirÃ«s tÃ« ktheheshin drejt njÃ« qÃ«llimi tÃ« jashtÃ«m, nÃ« tÃ« cilin mund ta shuanin nÃ« njÃ« nivel shumÃ« mÃ« tÃ« madh etjen e tyre pÃ«r plaÃ§ka, tÂi ruanin ndjenjat e tyre luftarake dhe ta pÃ«rforconin lidhjen e tyre me besimin e ri... (nga vepra ÂShÃ«nime nga historia e LindjesÂ)


Mbase do tÃ« ishte mÃ« e saktÃ« sikur NÃ¶ldeke tÃ« thoshte se fiset Âdo ta pÃ«rforconin lidhjen e tyre me qeverinÃ« e re tÃ« SakifesÂ dhe jo Âme besimin e riÂ. Besimi nuk bÃ«het mÃ« i fuqishÃ«m duke vrarÃ« njerÃ«z tÃ« tjerÃ« dhe duke i plaÃ§kitur shtÃ«pitÃ« dhe qytetet e tyre. MegjithatÃ«, nuk ka dyshim se fiset e pÃ«rforcuan lidhjen e tyre me qeverinÃ« e Sakifes, e cila u dha njÃ« mundÃ«si tÃ« shkÃ«lqyer pÃ«r ta Âshuar etjen e tyre pÃ«r plaÃ§kaÂ.


Geoffrey Blainey



Profesor Quincy Wright, i cili nÃ« vitin 1942 nÃ« Chicago, e pÃ«rfundoi njÃ« studim nÃ« lidhje me luftÃ«n, erdhi nÃ« pÃ«rfundimin se njÃ«ri nga shkaqet kryesore dhe mÃ« tÃ« shpeshta tÃ« luftÃ«rave ndÃ«rkombÃ«tare, Ã«shtÃ« tendenca agresive pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« luftÃ« tÃ« jashtme, me qÃ«llim tÃ« largimit tÃ« vÃ«mendjes nga problemet e brendshme. (ÂShkaqet e luftÃ«raveÂ, New York, 1973)


Sir Basil H. Lidell Hart



DiktatorÃ«t bÃ«jnÃ« luftÃ« me ndonjÃ« shtet tjetÃ«r, si njÃ« mjet pÃ«r ta larguar vÃ«mendjen nga situata e brendshme dhe pÃ«r tÃ« lejuar qÃ« pakÃ«naqÃ«sia tÃ« shpÃ«rthejÃ« nÃ« drejtim tÃ« jashtÃ«m... (ÂPÃ«rse nuk mÃ«sojmÃ« nga historia?Â, 1973)


Kur ushtritÃ« muslimane i sulmuan ushtritÃ« romake dhe perse, pakÃ«naqÃ«sia e tyre shpÃ«rtheu nÃ« drejtim tÃ« jashtÃ«m.


Professor James M. Buchanan



Duhet tÃ« ruhemi nga hijet e Â1984Â-Ã«s sÃ« Orwellit, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n armiqtÃ« e jashtÃ«m krijohen, qofshin tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« ose imagjinarÃ«, vetÃ«m pÃ«r tÃ« fituar pÃ«rkrahje tÃ« brendshme morale pÃ«r qeverinÃ« kombÃ«tare. (cituar nga Leonard Silk nÃ« gazetÃ«n ÂNew York TimesÂ tÃ« datÃ«s 24 Tetor 1986)


Dr. HamidÂud-Din, njÃ« historian bashkÃ«kohor pakistanez, thotÃ« se Ebu Bekri kishte arsye tÃ« forta pÃ«r ta sulmuar PersinÃ« dhe RomÃ«n. NÃ« veprÃ«n e tij, ai shkruan:


ArabÃ«t u bashkuan nÃ«n flamurin e Islamit dhe persÃ«t tashmÃ« i konsideronin ata si njÃ« rrezik tÃ« madh. ArabÃ«t e krishterÃ« tÃ« Irakut shumÃ« shpesh i nxisnin persÃ«t kundÃ«r arabÃ«ve muslimanÃ« (asokohe Iraku ishte akoma pjesÃ« e PerandorisÃ« Persiane). Por persÃ«t sÂkishin mundÃ«si tÂu kushtonin vÃ«mendje arabÃ«ve, pÃ«r vetÃ« faktin se mbyteshin nÃ« luftÃ«rat e tyre civile qÃ« po e shkatÃ«rronin shtetin. MegjithatÃ«, Ebu Bekri ishte i sigurt se sikur PersisÃ« tÂi rikthehej paqja e brendshme, ajo do ta sulmonte menjÃ«herÃ« ArabinÃ«. Andaj, ai ishte gjithnjÃ« i kujdesshÃ«m dhe kurrÃ« nuk u nda nga principi Âsiguria nÃ« rradhÃ« tÃ« parÃ«Â. Konflikte tÃ« vogla kishin filluar tashmÃ« ndÃ«rmjet nomadÃ«ve tÃ« Irakut dhe muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« Vailit. Methanna bin el-Harith, prijÃ«s i Vailit, shkoi nÃ« Medine dhe i kÃ«rkoi leje Ebu Bekrit pÃ«r ta sulmuar Irakun. Asokohe, Halid bin Velidi sapo kishte pÃ«rfunduar me ekspeditÃ«n e tij kundÃ«r jobesimtarÃ«ve nÃ« ArabinÃ« Qendrore, tÃ« cilÃ«t ishin eliminuar me sukses. Ebu Bekri e emÃ«roi atÃ« zÃ«vendÃ«s tÃ« Methannas. (ÂHistoria e IslamitÂ, botuar nÃ« Lahore, Pakistan nga HamidÂud-Din, i doktoruar nÃ« Universitetin Harvard)


SiÃ§ duket, Ebu Bekri kishte arsye tÃ« fuqishme pÃ«r tÂi sulmuar edhe romakÃ«t. NÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ«, HamidÂud-Dini shkruan:


NjÃ«soj si persÃ«t, erdhe romakÃ«t i druheshin qeverisÃ« sÃ« re tÃ« konsoliduar tÃ« arabÃ«ve dhe e konsideronin atÃ« njÃ« rrezik pÃ«r ta. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, ekzistonte gjithnjÃ« rreziku i njÃ« sulmi pers ose romak kundÃ«r Medines. Ebu Bekri kurrÃ« sÂishte i pavÃ«mendshÃ«m pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« rrezik. Andaj, ai e dÃ«rgoi Halid bin Saidin nÃ« krye tÃ« njÃ« grupi ushtarÃ«sh, qÃ« tÃ« vÃ«zhgonte dhe tÃ« raportonte nÃ« lidhje me frontin romak. (Historia e Islamit, botuar nÃ« Lahore, Pakistan)


UshtarÃ«t e Ebu Bekrit e ÂvendosÃ«n paqenÂ nÃ« Arabi, e morrÃ«n zeqatin nga fiset qÃ« sÂe kishin paguar deri atÃ«herÃ« dhe kur sÂkishte mbetur asgjÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« nÃ« Arabi, ushtria i bÃ«ri ekspeditat e para drejt territorit pers dhe bizantin. Sukseset e vogla u ndoqÃ«n nga fitore tÃ« mÃ«dha. NjÃ« rrjedhÃ« e vazhdueshme ari dhe argjendi, grash dhe robÃ«reshash, filloi tÃ« arrinte nÃ« Medine. MuhaxhirÃ«t dhe ensarÃ«t i harruan diskutimet e tyre nÃ« lidhje me atÃ« qÃ« ishte e drejtÃ« dhe e gabuar dhe po kÃ«shtu, i harruan edhe dyshimet dhe xhelozitÃ« e e tyre tÃ« ndÃ«rsjella. Ekspeditat nÃ« Persi dhe nÃ« Siri e konsoliduan qeverinÃ« e Sakifes nÃ« Medine.


QÃ«llimi i luftÃ«rave tÃ« Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit:



1.	TÃ« heshteshin kritikÃ«t e qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes dhe tÃ« merrnin fund pyetjet e shumta nÃ« lidhje me tÃ«.

2.	TÃ« bindeshin muslimanÃ«t se politikat e qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes ishin tÃ« prira nga njÃ« vullnet i vÃ«rtetÃ« fetar.

3.	TÂu jepej arabÃ«ve njÃ« mundÃ«si e mirÃ« pÃ«r ta shuar etjen e tyre pÃ«r plaÃ§kitje. Sipas kÃ«saj teorie, kur arabÃ«t tÂi shijonin kÃ«naqÃ«sitÃ« e pushtimit dhe plaÃ§kitjes, do tÃ« kishin shumÃ« pak kohÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« menduar nÃ« lidhje me pyetjet morale, etike dhe filozofike. Interesi i tyre do tÃ« dominonte mbi gjÃ«rat e tjera.

4.	TÃ« sigurohej pozita e qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes me tÃ« gjitha mjetet e mundshme. UdhÃ«heqÃ«sit e kÃ«saj qeverie e kuptuan se nÃ« kaosin e luftÃ«rave dhe tÃ« pushtimeve, arabÃ«t do ta harronin familjen e Profetit tÃ« tyre. Ky do tÃ« ishte triumfi i vÃ«rtetÃ« i qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes.

5.	TÂu jepej mundÃ«si armiqve tÃ« familjes sÃ« Muhammedit tÃ« ngjiteshin lartÃ« nÃ« pozitat e tyre, qÃ« tÃ« mund ta pÃ«rforconin strukturÃ«n e Sakifes.
Ndonse Aliu kurrÃ« sÂe kishte sfiduar Ebu Bekrin dhe Umarin, vetÃ« prania e tij mjaftonte qÃ« ata ta konsideronin njÃ« ÂrrezikÂ pÃ«r sigurinÃ« e tyre. PÃ«r ta ÂsiguruarÂ vetveten, ata do tÃ« duhej tÃ« gjenin njÃ« bosht tjetÃ«r fuqie. KÃ«tÃ« e gjetÃ«n pikÃ«risht nÃ« familjen e Ebu Sufjanit dhe tek umajjadÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« Mekkes, me tÃ« cilÃ«t lidhÃ«n aleanca tÃ« forta.



Sir John Glubb



Tre komandantÃ«t (e Ebu Bekrit nÃ« ekspeditÃ«n siriane) ishin Amr bin As, Shurahbil bin Hasana dhe Jezid bin Ebu Sufjan. NÃ« ndÃ«rkohÃ«, babai i kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit, Ebu Sufjani plak, triumfuesi i Uhudit dhe kundÃ«rshtari i vjetÃ«r i Muhammedit, ishte hequr nga skena duke e marrÃ« pÃ«rsipÃ«r qeverisjen e Jemenit. (ÂPushtimet e mÃ«dha arabeÂ, 1963)


Qeverisja e Sakifes e emÃ«roi Ebu Sufjanin pÃ«r guvernator tÃ« Jemenit dhe djalin e tij mÃ« tÃ« madh, Jezidin, si gjeneral nÃ« ekspeditÃ«n siriane. VÃ«llai i vogÃ«l i Jezidit, Muavije bin Ebu Sufjani, ishte oficer nÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n ushtri dhe e shoqÃ«roi tÃ« vÃ«llanÃ«.


MÃ« nÃ« fund ishin krijuar mundÃ«si tÃ« reja pÃ«r dÃ«shtakÃ«t umajjadÃ« dhe nga anonimiteti i plotÃ« nÃ« tÃ« cilin ishin fundosur nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit, ata filluan pÃ«rnjÃ«herÃ« tÃ« ngjiteshin nÃ« pozitat mÃ« tÃ« larta tÃ« shtetit.


Ebu Bekri dhe Umari, qÃ« tÃ« dy shfaqÃ«n njÃ« tendencÃ« ndaj umajjadÃ«ve gjatÃ« sundimit tÃ« tyre. KÃ«tÃ« mund ta kenÃ« bÃ«rÃ« edhe pÃ«r tÃ« siguruar dominim dhe pÃ«r ta ruajtur integritetin e qeverisjes qÃ« kishin formuar. Me sa duket, ata kishin njÃ« pÃ«rshtypje tejet tÃ« mirÃ« nÃ« lidhje me Ebu Sufjanin dhe me fÃ«mijÃ«t e tij. NÃ« veprÃ«n e tij Â


Jeta e ProfetitÂ, Muhammed Shibli Numaniu e pÃ«rcjell ngjarjen nÃ« vijim:


NÃ« sytÃ« e Muhammedit, i pasuri dhe i varfÃ«ri, i zoti dhe skllavi, i bardhi dhe i ziu, tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin tÃ« barabartÃ«. Selmani, Shuhajbi dhe Bilalli, qÃ« tÃ« tre kishin qenÃ« skllevÃ«r. Por tashmÃ« ata ishin tÃ« barabartÃ« me prijÃ«sit e Kurejshit.
NjÃ« ditÃ«, Selmani dhe Bilalli po shkonin diku dhe u takuan me Ebu Sufjanin dhe Ebu Bekrin. NjÃ«ri nga ata tha: ÂPÃ«rse qafÃ«n e kÃ«tij armiku tÃ« Zotit sÂe ka goditur akoma tehu i shpatÃ«s?Â
Ebu Bekri u tmerrua me ta dÃ«gjuar kÃ«tÃ« dhe tha: ÂSi guxon tÃ« flasÃ«sh kÃ«shtu pÃ«r prijÃ«sin e Kurejshit?ÂMÃ« pas, ai menjÃ«herÃ« shkoi tek i DÃ«rguari dhe u ankua nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« rast. Por i DÃ«rguari ia ktheu: ÂShpresoj qÃ« tÃ« mos e kesh zemÃ«ruar Selmanin ose Bilallin. NÃ«se i ke zemÃ«ruar ata, e ke zemÃ«ruar vetÃ« Zotin.Â
AtÃ«herÃ« Ebu Bekri shkoi tek Selmani dhe Bilalli dhe i pyeti: ÂA jeni tÃ« zemÃ«ruar me mua?Â Ata u pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n: ÂJo! TÃ« faltÃ« Zoti!Â (ÂJeta e ProfetitÂ, vÃ«ll.2, botuar nÃ« Azamgarh, Indi, 1974)


Dr. HamidÂud-Din



Kur vdiq Muhammedi, Ebu Bekri u bÃ« Kalif. Ai ishte mjaft i vetÃ«dijshÃ«m pÃ«r statusin e lartÃ« tÃ« umajjadÃ«ve dhe i vÃ«mendshÃ«m ndaj lavdisÃ« dhe nderit tÃ« tyre. Jezidin, djalin e Ebu Sufjanit, e emÃ«roi pÃ«r gjeneral tÃ« ushtrisÃ« sÃ« tij. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kohÃ«, umajjadÃ«t bÃ«nÃ« vepra aq tÃ« mÃ«dha nÃ« shÃ«rbim tÃ« Islamit, sa njerÃ«zit i harruan armiqÃ«sitÃ« e tyre tÃ« mÃ«parshme. Kur Damasku u pushtua, Umari (i cili tashmÃ« e kishte trashÃ«guar Ebu Bekrin si Kalif), e emÃ«roi Jezid bin Ebu Sufjanin si guvernator. Kur vdiq Jezidi, nÃ« vend tÃ« tij, Umari e emÃ«roi Muavijen (vÃ«llain e vogÃ«l tÃ« Jezidit) si guvernator tÃ« ri tÃ« Damaskut. (ÂHistoria e IslamitÂ, Lahore, Pakistan, 1971)


NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« vlerÃ«sim tÃ« tij, historiani ka pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe njÃ« shÃ«nim krejtÃ«sish subjektiv. ÃÂveprash tÃ« mÃ«dha kishin bÃ«rÃ« vÃ«rtet umajjadÃ«t ÂpÃ«r hir tÃ« IslamitÂ nÃ« kohÃ«n e Ebu Bekrit ose nÃ« kohÃ«n e Umarit? UmajjadÃ«t vÃ«rtet bÃ«nÃ« punÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha (p.sh. pushtuan toka tÃ« reja) por kÃ«tÃ« e bÃ«nÃ« shumÃ« mÃ« vonÃ« dhe jo pÃ«r hir tÃ« Islamit por thjesht pÃ«r interesin e tyre. Dhe kush vallÃ« ishin ata njerÃ«z qÃ« i kishin harruar armiqÃ«sitÃ« e kaluara tÃ« umajjadÃ«ve ndaj Islamit? TÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« i harruan kÃ«to gjÃ«ra sÂishin tjetÃ«r veÃ§se vetÃ« Ebu Bekri dhe Umari.
Aleanca e Ebu Bekrit dhe e Umarit me familjen e Ebu Sufjanit dhe me umajjadÃ«t kundÃ«r familjes sÃ« Muhammedit dhe kundÃ«r HashimitÃ«ve, ishte njÃ« aleancÃ« e pÃ«rhershme dhe e pathyeshme.


Si trashÃ«gimtarÃ«t shpirtÃ«rore dhe ÂinstrumentetÂ e politikÃ«s sÃ« Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit, umajjadÃ«t kaluan njÃ« periudhÃ« prej ÂÃ§irakuÂ, qÃ« mÃ« nÃ« fund tÂi shtronin pretendimet e tyre dhe tÃ« shpÃ«rbleheshin me tÃ« njejtat. ShpÃ«rblimi i tyre sÂishte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se vetÃ« qeveria e Sakifes!


Ky Ã«shtÃ« tregimi i ngjitje nÃ« pushtet tÃ« umajjadÃ«ve. PikÃ«risht nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, siÃ§ thotÃ« edhe Gibboni, ÂprijÃ«sit e idhujtarisÃ« u bÃ«nÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« fesÃ« dhe perandorisÃ« sÃ« MuhammeditÂ, mbase nÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n nga ndodhitÃ« mÃ« ironike tÃ« historisÃ«.


SÃ«mundja dhe vdekja e Ebu Bekrit


NÃ« vitin 13 pas Hixhrit (viti 634), Ebu Bekri u sÃ«mur dhe kur e kuptoi se do tÃ« vdiste sÃ« shpejti, filloi tÃ« mendonte pÃ«r ta emÃ«ruar pasardhÃ«sin e tij.


Ai e thirri sekretarin e vet, Osman bin Affanin, qÃ« ta shkruante testamentin. Kur erdhi ky i fundit, Ebu Bekri ndenji ulur mbi shtrat dhe i diktoi:


ÂMe emrin e Zotit, qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« BamirÃ«s dhe MÃ«shirues! UnÃ«, Ebu Bekri, pasardhÃ«si i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit...Â
Ebu Bekri arriti tÂi thoshte vetÃ«m kÃ«to fjalÃ« dhe pastaj i ranÃ« tÃ« fikÃ«t. Kur ishte pa vetÃ«dijÃ«, Osmani shkroi vetÃ«: Â..e emÃ«roj Umarin si pasardhÃ«s timin dhe si sunduesin tuaj.Â
Kur Ebu Bekri u zgjua sÃ«rish, ai e pyeti Osmanin se Ã§Âkishte shkruar dhe ai ia lexoi fjalinÃ« e plotÃ«: ÂUnÃ« Ebu Bekri, pasardhÃ«si i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, e emÃ«roj Umarin si pasardhÃ«s timin dhe si sunduesin tuaj.Â Ebu Bekri i miratoi kÃ«to fjalÃ« dhe vazhdoi tÃ« diktonte (ÂHistoriaÂ e Taberiut, vÃ«ll.4, fq.52)


Osmani nuk mund ta dinte nÃ« do tÃ« zgjohej sÃ«rish Ebu Bekri dhe nÃ« do tÃ« mund ta kompletonte testamentin e tij. Sipas kÃ«saj, Osmani tashmÃ« kishte falsifikuar njÃ« dokument, tÃ« cilin ai dhe disa tÃ« tjerÃ« mbase do tÂia imponon mÃ« pas shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane si testament tÃ« Ebu Bekrit.


Ndonse Ebu Bekrit i ranÃ« tÃ« fikÃ«t disa herÃ« gjatÃ« diktimit tÃ« testamentit, Umari asnjÃ«herÃ« nuk klithi se Ebu Bekri nuk dinte Ã§Âfliste. I njejti Umar nuk i kishte lejuar tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit ta diktonte testamentin e tij, ndonse kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit nuk i ranÃ« aspak tÃ« fikÃ«t dhe nuk e humbi fare vetÃ«dijen gjatÃ« diktimit tÃ« testamentit.


Umari e morri testamentin e Ebu Bekrit dhe shÃ«titi nÃ« mesin e njerÃ«zve duke u kÃ«rkuar ta pranonin atÃ« qÃ« kishte shkruar Kalifi i Profetit.


Zgjedhja e Ebu Bekrit dhe demokracia


ShumÃ« historianÃ« e kanÃ« hedhur pretendimin se zgjedhja e Ebu Bekrit u bÃ« sipas principeve tÃ« demokracisÃ«. Por ky pretendim nuk mund tÃ« jetÃ« i saktÃ« pÃ«r disa shkaqe:



1.	Kur vdiq Muhammedi, pjesa mÃ« e madhe e arabÃ«ve e kishin pranuar Islamin. Sipas principeve tÃ« demokracisÃ«, tÃ« gjithÃ« ata do tÃ« duhej tÃ« merrnin pjesÃ« nÃ« zgjedhjen e prijÃ«sit tÃ« tyre. Dhe nÃ«se kjo ishte e pamundur, atÃ«herÃ« duhej qÃ« sÃ« paku prijÃ«sit e tÃ« gjithÃ« fiseve ta jepnin mendimin e tyre. Dhe nÃ«se edhe kjo nuk ishte e mundur, atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« duhej qÃ« pasardhÃ«si i Profetit tÃ« zgjidhej nÃ« XhaminÃ« e tij, nÃ« njÃ« mbledhje ku do tÃ« merrnin pjesÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« muhaxhirÃ«t dhe ensarÃ«t e pranishÃ«m nÃ« Medine. NÃ« jo tjetÃ«r, ky opcion i fundit ishte mÃ« se i mundshÃ«m.
Por asnjÃ«ra nga kÃ«to metoda nuk u pÃ«rdor. NÃ« vend tÃ« kÃ«saj, dy fise nÃ« mesin e ensarÃ«ve, Aus dhe Khazraxh, u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« Sakife pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur njÃ« prijÃ«s tÃ« tyre. SpiunÃ«t e Ebu Bekrit dhe tÃ« Umarit i informuan nÃ« lidhje me mbledhjen e ensarÃ«ve dhe kÃ«ta tÃ« dy vrapuan pÃ«r tÂiu bashkangjitur mbledhjes. GjatÃ« rrugÃ«s, e morrÃ«n me vete edhe Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahun.
Ebu Bekri dhe Umari janÃ« lÃ«vduar nga historianÃ«t se ishin shembuj tÃ« mÃ«dhenj tÃ« demokracisÃ«. NÃ« ishin vÃ«rtetÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, ata do tÃ« duhej tÂu thoshin ensarÃ«ve qÃ« ta anulonin takimin e tyre nÃ« Sakife dhe tÃ« mblidheshin nÃ« XhaminÃ« e Madhe pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s, nÃ« praninÃ« e tÃ« gjithÃ« muhaxhirÃ«ve dhe ensarÃ«ve. Por njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« nuk e bÃ«nÃ« kurrÃ«.

2.	NÃ« fjalimet e tyre nÃ« Sakife, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari i shprehÃ«n mirÃ«njohjet e tyre pÃ«r shÃ«rbime qÃ« ensarÃ«t i kishin bÃ«rÃ« pÃ«r Islamin, por shtuan se qeveria qÃ« ata dÃ«shironin ta merrnin nÃ« duar ishte krijuar nga Muhammedi. Tani qÃ« kishte vdekur ai, ajo do tÃ« duhej tÂu takonte pasardhÃ«sve tÃ« tij dhe jo atyre. Ebu Bekri dhe Umari e shihnin veten si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« Muhammedit, duke e arsyetuar kÃ«tÃ« me faktin se ishin nga fisi i Kurejshit, tÃ« cilit i takonte edhe vetÃ« Muhammedi.
ÃshtÃ« njÃ« rregull themelor i demokracisÃ« qÃ« njÃ« kandidat pÃ«r njÃ« post tÃ« caktuar, tÃ« garojÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« duke u themeluar nÃ« kualifikimet e tija personale. Ai duhet tÃ« jetÃ« i aftÃ«, tÃ« ketÃ« pÃ«rvojÃ« etj. NÃ« demokraci, njÃ« kandidat kurrÃ« nuk pretendon se meriton ta marrÃ« njÃ« pozitÃ« tÃ« caktuar vetÃ«m sepse Ã«shtÃ« i lidhur pÃ«rnga gjaku me mbajtÃ«sin pararendÃ«s tÃ« kÃ«tij posti. MegjithatÃ«, argumenti mÃ« i madh i Ebu Bekrit kundÃ«r ensarÃ«ve ishte pikÃ«risht pretendimi se ai ishte mÃ« afÃ«r Profetit se Ã§Âishin ata.

3.	NÃ« rastin e emÃ«rimit tÃ« Umarit si Kalif, Ebu Bekri as nuk u mundua tÃ« inskenonte njÃ« farsÃ« zgjedhjeje. NÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tejet arbitrare, ai e shpalli Umarin Kalif tÃ« ardhshÃ«m tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve.
MuslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ« pretendojnÃ« se Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, nuk emÃ«roi njÃ« pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin dhe se kÃ«tÃ« zgjedhje ia la shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. Por Ebu Bekri e emÃ«roi pasardhÃ«sin e vet dhe me kÃ«tÃ«, devijoi nga praktika e Profetit. NÃ«se ishte njÃ« traditÃ« (sunnet) e Profetit qÃ« tÃ« mos emÃ«rohej pasardhÃ«si, atÃ«herÃ« duhet pranuar se Ebu Bekri nuk e respektoi kÃ«tÃ« traditÃ« dhe e emÃ«roi vetÃ« pasardhÃ«sin e tij.
Ebu Bekri nuk ishte i vetÃ«m nÃ« refuzimin e demokracisÃ« nÃ«pÃ«rmjet veprave tÃ« tija. Njeriu mÃ« i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m nÃ« zgjedhjen e Ebu Bekrit, Umar bin Hattabi, e kishte dÃ«nuar kÃ«tÃ« lloj veprimi. Ai i kishte paralajmÃ«ruar muslimanÃ«t qÃ« kurrÃ« mÃ« pas, tÃ« mos pÃ«rpiqeshin tÃ« zgjidhnin njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s nÃ«pÃ«rmjet zgjedhjeve dhe se Zoti i kishte ruajtur nga pasojat e dÃ«mshme tÃ« kÃ«saj metode tÃ« zgjedhjes qÃ« ishte pÃ«rdorur pÃ«r Ebu Bekrin.



Ebu Bekri vdiq nÃ« muajin Gusht tÃ« vitit 634 dhe u varros pranÃ« Profetit tÃ« Islamit.


55. Demokracia dhe muslimanÃ«t


Shumica e muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« sotÃ«m besojnÃ« se qeveria islame Ã«shtÃ« demokratike pÃ«rnga karakteri. NjÃ« qeveri e udhÃ«hequr nga muslimanÃ«t mund tÃ« jetÃ« e tillÃ« por e njejta gjÃ« nuk vlen pÃ«r njÃ« qeveri islame.


Deri nÃ« fund tÃ« LuftÃ«s sÃ« ParÃ« BotÃ«rore, muslimanÃ«t jetuan gjithkund nÃ«n sundimin e mbretÃ«rve dhe tÃ« sulltanÃ«ve. MbretÃ«rit e tyre i quajtÃ«n ÂZilÂlullahÂ (Hija e Zotit) dhe ishin mÃ« se tÃ« lumtur qÃ« jetonin nÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« ÂhijeÂ (nÃ«se mund tÃ« thuhet se Zoti ka hije), ndonse me shumÃ« pak pÃ«rjashtime, kÃ«ta mbretÃ«r dhe sulltanÃ« ishin sundues despotik, autokratÃ« dhe autoritarÃ«. Ata ushtronin fuqi absolute mbi popullin dhe mund ta vrisnin gjithsecilin qÃ« do tÂi zemÃ«ronte.


Pas LuftÃ«s sÃ« ParÃ« BotÃ«rore, fuqia e mbretÃ«rve filloi tÃ« dobÃ«sohej. NÃ« perceptimet e ndryshme tÃ« shekullit tÃ« njÃ«zetÃ«, mbretÃ«rit dhe sulltanÃ«t u bÃ«nÃ« ÂtÃ« dalÃ« modeÂ dhe muslimanÃ«t zbuluan se demokracia paskÃ«sh qenÃ« mÃ« islamike. Ata filluan tÂi thurrnin lavde demokracisÃ« dhe shumÃ« prej tyre u ÂkonvertuanÂ nÃ« tÃ«. Ky ÂkonvertimÂ i tyre nÃ« demokraci do tÃ« thoshte se Islami, nÃ« katÃ«rmbÃ«dhjetÃ« shekujt e parÃ« tÃ« tij, kishte qenÃ« ÂjodemokratikÂ dhe se vetÃ«m pas vitit 1919, kishte filluar tÃ« ÂdemokratizohejÂ.


Ata muslimanÃ« qÃ« pretendojnÃ« se demokracia Ã«shtÃ« islamike, thonÃ« se pas vdekjes sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, shokÃ«t e tij e themeluan atÃ« qÃ« do tÃ« quhej Âel-Khilafat er-RashidaÂ (Kalifati i tÃ« DrejtudhÃ«zuarve), qÃ« do tÃ« ishte shembulli mÃ« i mirÃ« i njÃ« qeverisjeje demokratike.
Ky Kalifat zgjati vetÃ«m tridhjetÃ« vite. Pas tyre, demokracia islame u shtyp nga monarkia absolute dhe me kÃ«tÃ«, sistemi i ashtuquajtur Âdemokraci islameÂ morri fund. Kjo demokraci duket se ishte njÃ« luks i tepÃ«rt dhe i brishtÃ«. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, ai nuk zgjati as tridhjetÃ« vite dhe jo mÃ« tepÃ«r se njÃ« gjeneratÃ«.


Demokracia islame vdiq pa patur njÃ« mbrojtÃ«s tÃ« flaktÃ« dhe fare pa u vajtuar. Kush e vrau atÃ«? PaganÃ«t? IdhujtarÃ«t? PoliteistÃ«t? ÃifutÃ«t? TÃ« krishterÃ«t? Jo!!! AtÃ« e vranÃ« vetÃ« muslimanÃ«t. Dhe kush ishin vallÃ« ata muslimanÃ« qÃ« e vranÃ« kÃ«tÃ« demokraci? Nuk ishin muslimanÃ«t e gjeneratave tÃ« mÃ«vonshme por ishte vetÃ« gjenerata e Muhammedit dhe e tÃ« gjithÃ« ÂshokÃ«veÂ e tij.


NÃ«se programi i Islamit kÃ«rkon themelimin e njÃ« demokracie si formÃ«n ideale tÃ« qeverisjes sÃ« muslimanÃ«ve, atÃ«herÃ« Ã§Âduhet tÃ« themi pÃ«r ata sabotues qÃ« e vranÃ« kÃ«tÃ« demokraci qÃ« nÃ« ÂfÃ«mijÃ«rinÃ«Â e saj? Demokracia islame u krijua nga shokÃ«t (sahabet) e Profetit por edhe njerÃ«zit qÃ« e shkatÃ«rruan atÃ«, ishin sÃ«rish shokÃ«t e tij. NdÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« njÃ« grup i shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, i prirÃ« nga Ebu Bekri dhe Umari, e themeluan demokracinÃ« islame (siÃ§ pretendojnÃ« muslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ«), njÃ« grup tjetÃ«r nga shokÃ«t e tij, i prirÃ« nga Muavije bin Ebu Sufjani dhe Amr bin Asi, e shkatÃ«rruan atÃ«. Kurse njÃ« grup i tretÃ« nÃ« mesin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, nÃ« krye me Abdullah ibn Umarin dhe Ebu Hurejren, e dÃ«shmuan luftÃ«n ndÃ«rmjet demokracisÃ« islame dhe shkatÃ«rruesve tÃ« saj dhe u bÃ«nÃ« spektatorÃ«t e heshtur tÃ« klithmave tÃ« vdekjes sÃ« demokracisÃ« islame. Dhe kur tashmÃ« sÂkishte mbetur kurrfarÃ« dyshimi se Muavije ishte ÂfituesÂ, si njerÃ«z tÃ« realtÃ« dhe pragmatikÃ«, ata shpallÃ«n se ishin me tÃ«, gjegjÃ«sisht me shkatÃ«rruesin e demokracisÃ« islame.


Faris Glubb



Qeverisja islame u shkatÃ«rrua nÃ« pjesÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« madhe tÃ« botÃ«s muslimane, me ardhjen nÃ« fuqi tÃ« Muavijes nÃ« vitin 40 pas Hixhrit. Ai e shkatÃ«rroi MbretÃ«rinÃ« e Zotit tÃ« themeluar nga Profeti dhe e zÃ«vendÃ«soi me njÃ« mbretÃ«ri krejtÃ«sisht tokÃ«sore. NjÃ« kalifat tÃ« drejtÃ« dhe demokratik, ai e zÃ«vendÃ«soi me njÃ« monarki tÃ« trashÃ«gueshme tirane... (artikulli ÂIdeali islam i njÃ« qeverie etikeÂ, i botuar nÃ« Muslim News International, LondÃ«r, Mars 1963)


Ebu Bekri, Umari, Muavije, Amr bin As, Abdullah bin Umari dhe Ebu Hurejreja ishin qÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ«, shokÃ« tÃ« Profetit (sahabe). Ebu Bekri dhe Umari e themeluan demokracinÃ« islame kurse Muavije dhe Amri e shkatÃ«rruan atÃ«. A do tÃ« thotÃ« kjo se edhe ndÃ«rtuesit e demokracisÃ« islame edhe shkatÃ«rruesit e saj janÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«? A do tÃ« thotÃ« kjo se edhe demokracia edhe monarkia janÃ« ÂislamikeÂ?
PÃ«r momentin mund ta shtyjmÃ« diskutimin nÃ« lidhje me demokracinÃ« ÂislameÂ por sunnitÃ«t e sotÃ«m dhe dijetarÃ«t e tyre nuk kanÃ« fare qejf tÂia falin epitetin ÂislamikÂ, monarkisÃ«. Sipas tyre, nuk ka njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« quajtur monarki islame.


G.H. Jansen



Natyre politike e shtetit islam Ã«shtÃ« tejet interesante. Kur u fillua me punÃ« pÃ«r pÃ«rpilimin e njÃ« kushtetute tÃ« re pÃ«r Pakistanin, qÃ« do tÃ« ishte nÃ« pÃ«rshtatshmÃ«ri me mÃ«simet historike tÃ« Islamit, presidenti Ejub Khan u kÃ«rkoi ekspertÃ«ve ta studionin historinÃ« dhe tÂi shihnin kushtetutat e shteteve tÃ« tjera muslimane. Hulumtimi solli dy pÃ«rfundime: nÃ« Islam nuk ka vend pÃ«r monarki dhe pasardhÃ«sia nuk mund tÃ« jetÃ« nÃ« bazÃ« trashÃ«gimie. E tÃ«rÃ« shoqÃ«ria muslimane duhet ta ketÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n pÃ«r ta zgjedhur udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e saj dhe tÃ« drejtÃ«n pÃ«r ta larguar atÃ«. (Kjo do tÃ« thotÃ« se tÃ« gjitha monarkitÃ« muslimane, pavarÃ«sisht sa fetare duken, kishin qenÃ« joislamike). NÃ« lidhje me kÃ«to dy themele ka pajtueshmÃ«ri ndÃ«rmjet reformuesve tanÃ« politikÃ« por megjithatÃ«, ka shumÃ« dallime nÃ« aspektet e tjera tÃ« politikÃ«s islame. (ÂIslami luftarakÂ, New York)


G.H. Jansen



VÃ«llazÃ«ria Muslimane (nÃ« Egjipt) theksonte se asnjÃ« qeveri e themeluar nÃ«pÃ«rmjet forcÃ«s nuk mund tÃ« pranohet, ngase konsultimi ishte i detyrueshÃ«m sipas vargut 35 tÃ« kapitullit 42 tÃ« KurÂanit. Sipas kÃ«saj, regjimet ushtarake tÃ« krijuara falÃ« grushtshteteve ishin krejtÃ«sisht joislamike. (ÂIslami luftarakÂ, New York)


Pra, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« koncenzus i dijetarÃ«ve sunnitÃ« tÃ« Pakistanit dhe i zÃ«dhÃ«nÃ«sve sunnitÃ« tÃ« VÃ«llazÃ«risÃ« Muslimane nÃ« Egjipt, se monarkia dhe regjimet ushtarake janÃ« joislamike. Por ky Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« koncenzus i ri, tÃ« cilin dijetarÃ«t dhe juristÃ«t sunnitÃ« tÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«s nuk do ta pranonin. Koncenzusi i tyre ishte krejtÃ«sisht tjetÃ«r. SiÃ§ kemi shpjeguar mÃ« sipÃ«r, ata e pÃ«rkrahnin forcÃ«n.


Dhe a thua vallÃ« fjala ÂjoislamikeÂ ishte vetÃ«m njÃ« formÃ« e zbutur qÃ«llimisht e epitetit ÂpaganeÂ? NÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«shtu dhe nÃ«se sipas juristÃ«ve sunnitÃ« tÃ« Pakistanit, monarkia Ã«shtÃ« vÃ«rtet njÃ« institut pagan, atÃ«herÃ« Ã§ÂÃ«shtÃ« verdikti nÃ« lidhje me monarkÃ«t? A Ã«shtÃ« e mundur qÃ« njÃ« monark tÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ« njÃ« qeveri joislamike dhe akoma tÃ« jetÃ« musliman? Dhe Ã§Âdo tÃ« ishte vallÃ« verdikti i tyre nÃ« lidhje me njeriun qÃ« pÃ«r herÃ« tÃ« parÃ« e uzurpoi Kalifatin me njÃ« puÃ§ ushtarak dhe qÃ« mÃ« pas e ktheu nÃ« monarki? ÃÂdo tÃ« ishte, pra, verdikti nÃ« lidhje me Muavije ibn Ebu Sufjanin, i cili shumÃ« shpesh lÃ«vdohej se ishte mbreti i parÃ« i arabÃ«ve?


PikÃ«pamjet e juristÃ«ve sunnitÃ« tÃ« Pakistanit dhe tÃ« VÃ«llazÃ«risÃ« Muslimane nÃ« lidhje me karakterin e monarkive dhe tÃ« regjimeve ushtarake, i ndan edhe Muhammed Esadi, njÃ« evropian modern dhe dijetar sunnit. NÃ« librin e tij, ÂShteti dhe qeverisja nÃ« IslamÂ (1980), ai shkruan:


...tÃ« qartÃ«sojmÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« nÃ« mendjen tonÃ«! KurrÃ« sÂka patur njÃ« shtet tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« islam pas kohÃ«s sÃ« Profetit dhe pas Kalifatit tÃ« Medines, tÃ« prirÃ« nga pasardhÃ«sit e tij, KalifÃ«t e DrejtudhÃ«zuar: Ebu Bekri, Umari, Osmani dhe Aliu.


Sipas kÃ«tij gjykimi, Shteti Islam pushoi sÃ« qeni ÂislamikÂ qÃ« nÃ« Ã§astin kur Muavije ibn Ebu Sufjani e uzurpoi Kalifatin. Por Muavije bÃ«ri shumÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r se kaq. Ai, jo vetÃ«m qÃ« e ktheu Kalifatin nÃ« njÃ« monarki joislamike pagane, por edhe ia la trashÃ«gim kÃ«tÃ« traditÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. Si pasojÃ«, pÃ«r shekuj me rradhÃ« shoqÃ«ria muslimane Ã«shtÃ« sunduar nga monarkÃ«t dhe nga mbretÃ«rit dhe akoma edhe sot, nÃ« vitet e nÃ«ntÃ«dhjeta tÃ« shekullit tÃ« njÃ«zetÃ«, ky fenomen vazhdon nÃ« ArabinÃ« SauditÃ«, nÃ« Jordan dhe nÃ« Maroko.


Dhe prapÃ«seprapÃ«, pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ«, Muavije vazhdon tÃ« jetÃ« ÂnjÃ« shok (sahabe) i Profetit dhe njÃ« shkrues i KurÂanitÂ, pÃ«r tÃ« cilin natyrisht duhet tÃ« thuhet ÂZoti qoftÃ« i kÃ«naqur me tÃ«Â (radiallahu anhu). Mbase pÃ«r hir tÃ« faktit se e ktheu Kalifatin islam nÃ« njÃ« monarki pagane!!!


Do tÃ« ishte njÃ« pÃ«rpjekje interesante qÃ« tÃ« shihet nÃ« janÃ« tÃ« aftÃ« dijetarÃ«t sunnitÃ«, pÃ«r tÂi parÃ« papÃ«rshtatshmÃ«ritÃ« nÃ« logjikÃ«n e tyre dhe kundÃ«rthÃ«niet nÃ« koncenzuset e arritura. Kur tÂi vÃ«rejnÃ« kÃ«to gjÃ«ra, do tÃ« ishte interesante tÃ« shihet se si do tÂi racionalizonin tÃ« njejtat.
ShumÃ« muslimanÃ« kthehen pÃ«rplot nostalgji drejt sundimit tridhjetÃ«vjeÃ§ar tÃ« KalifÃ«ve tÃ« DrejtudhÃ«zuar, duke e konsideruar si njÃ« ÂepokÃ« tÃ« artÃ«Â tÃ« Islamit. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, kjo epokÃ« nuk ishte dhe aq e artÃ« sa u duket atyre ose nÃ« rastin mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«, ishte e artÃ« vetÃ«m pÃ«r ata muslimanÃ« qÃ« kishin arritur tÃ« mblidhnin sasi tÃ« mÃ«dha ari nÃ« kÃ«to epoka ÂtÃ« artaÂ.


Pati vetÃ«m katÃ«r KalifÃ« tÃ« DrejtudhÃ«zuar. Tre prej tyre u vranÃ« mizorisht dhe dy prej tyre nÃ« kaosin e njÃ« lufte civile. I vetmi prej tyre qÃ« nuk u vra dhe qÃ« pati njÃ« vdekje tÃ« natyrshme (dmth. Ebu Bekri), sundoi vetÃ«m dy vite.


G.H. Jansen



NjÃ« burim tjetÃ«r pÃ«r shembuj ligjorÃ« Ã«shtÃ« tradita e KalifÃ«ve tÃ« DrejtudhÃ«zuar, qÃ« ishin katÃ«r sunduesit e parÃ« pas Muhammedit. Ata ishin Ebu Bekri, Umari, Osmani dhe Aliu. Sundimi i tyre zgjati prej vitit 632 deri nÃ« vitin 661. Kjo periudhÃ« e shkurtÃ«r prej njÃ«zet e nÃ«ntÃ« vjetÃ«sh, Ã«shtÃ« parÃ« gjithnjÃ« me nostalgji, si Âepoka e artÃ«Â e Islamit. ÃshtÃ« e diskutueshme pÃ«rse konsiderohet njÃ« periudhÃ« e artÃ«, sepse pÃ«rveÃ§ shkurtÃ«sisÃ«, dy prej KalifÃ«ve vdiqÃ«n pas atentateve dhe njÃ« tjetÃ«r u vra duke e lexuar KurÂanin. TÃ« gjitha ndarjet qÃ« i ka pÃ«rjetuar Islami dhe arabÃ«t qÃ« atÃ«herÃ«, kanÃ« lindur pikÃ«risht nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« epokÃ« ÂtÃ« artÃ«Â.  MegjithatÃ« sÂka dyshim se ajo ishte njÃ« epokÃ« e lavdishme, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n muslimanÃ«t pushtuan toka tÃ« mÃ«dha qÃ« fillonin nga Tripolitania nÃ« perÃ«ndim dhe deri nÃ« kufijtÃ« e IndisÃ«, nÃ« lindje. Si pasojÃ«, fjalÃ«t dhe bÃ«mat e kÃ«tyre katÃ«r sunduesve tÃ« lavdishÃ«m por me fund tÃ« hidhur, iu shtuan korpusit tÃ« Ligjit Islam. (ÂIslami luftarakÂ, New York)


Dy historianÃ« bashkÃ«kohorÃ« pakistanezÃ«, Prof. Sejjid Abdul Kadir dhe Prof.Muhammed ShuxhaÂud-Din, nÃ« veprÃ«n e tyre ÂHistoria e IslamitÂ (botuar nÃ« Lahore, Pakistan) e pÃ«rcjellin pjesÃ«n ÂKuptimi i KalifatitÂ nga Abdul Kelam Ezadi:


Duhet tÃ« ketÃ« njÃ« qeveri pÃ«r udhÃ«zimin, mirÃ«qenien dhe lumturinÃ« e njerÃ«zimit, e cila do ta shpÃ«tojÃ« nga dhuna, nga tirania, nga shtypja dhe nga shfrytÃ«zimi dhe e cila do tÃ« vendosÃ« paqe dhe siguri, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« pÃ«rhapet Ligji i Zotit mbi tokÃ« dhe me kÃ«tÃ«, toka tÃ« kthehet nÃ« njÃ« ParajsÃ«.Â


NjÃ« qeverisje e tillÃ« ishte formuar tashmÃ« nga Muhammedi, vetÃ« i DÃ«rguari i Zotit (paqja qoftÃ« mbi tÃ« dhe mbi familjen e tij) nÃ« Medine. Ishte pikÃ«risht njÃ« qeverisje qÃ« e kthente kÃ«tÃ« tokÃ« nÃ« njÃ« parajsÃ«, duke i pÃ«rhapur Ligjet e Zotit nÃ« tÃ«. Por historia e kÃ«saj qeverisjeje morri fund me vdekjen e Muhammedit. Pas tij, njerÃ«z tÃ« tjerÃ« e morrÃ«n nÃ« duar sundimin, qÃ«llimet, politika dhe programi i tÃ« cilÃ«ve nuk ishin si tÃ« tijat. Si pasojÃ«, karakteri i qeverisÃ« sÃ« tij ndryshoi.


Qeveria e Muhammedit ishte MbretÃ«ria e Qiejve mbi tokÃ«. Por pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, ajo u bÃ« njÃ« qeveri krejtÃ«sisht ÂaristotelianeÂ.


56. Umar ibn el-Hattabi, Kalifi i dytÃ« i muslimanÃ«ve


NÃ« kohÃ«n e InjorancÃ«s (paraislame), Umari punonte si ndÃ«rmjetÃ«s tregtar. Biografi i tij, Muhammed Shibli Nomani, thotÃ« se nÃ« rininÃ« e tij, Umari kishte qenÃ« njÃ« bari devesh.


Para se ta pranonte Islamin, Umari kishte qenÃ« njÃ«ri nga armiqtÃ« mÃ« tÃ« ashpÃ«r tÃ« Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit.
Kur Muhammedi e shpalli misionin e tij, shumÃ« njerÃ«z e pranuan atÃ« si tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit. Umari e pranoi kÃ«tÃ« vetÃ«m gjashtÃ« vite pas shpalljes.


Disa historianÃ« kanÃ« pretenduar se Umari ishte vÃ«rtet njÃ« njeri qÃ« tÃ« ngjallte frikÃ« dhe respekt dhe thonÃ« se kur ai u bÃ« musliman, idhujtarÃ«t filluan tÃ« kishin droje pÃ«r jetÃ«t e tyre. Por ky nuk Ã«shtÃ« veÃ§se njÃ« mit tjetÃ«r qÃ« nuk u reziston dot fakteve historike, me tÃ« cilat bie nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim. Kur Umari e pranoi Islamin, idhujtarÃ«t vazhduan tÃ« ishin siÃ§ kishin qenÃ« deri atÃ«herÃ« dhe pÃ«r ta, asgjÃ« nuk ndryshoi. GjatÃ« kÃ«saj kohe, vetÃ«m gjendja e Muhammedit ndryshoi dhe ai u detyrua tÃ« largohej nga shtÃ«pia e tij dhe tÃ« strehohej nÃ« njÃ« ngushticÃ« tÃ« shkretÃ«. NÃ« tÃ«, ai do tÃ« kalonte tri vite ngujimi, gjatÃ« tÃ« cilave jeta e tij do tÃ« ishte nÃ« njÃ« rrezik tÃ« vazhdueshÃ«m. GjatÃ« kÃ«saj periudhe qÃ« zgjati mÃ« shumÃ« se 1000 ditÃ«, Umari, si shumÃ« muslimanÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«, ishte vetÃ«m njÃ« spektator i heshtur i vuajtjeve tÃ« mÃ«suesit tÃ« tij dhe nuk bÃ«ri ndonjÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r tÂi dhÃ«nÃ« fund kÃ«saj gjÃ«je.


Muhammedi kishte themeluar njÃ« vÃ«llazÃ«ri ndÃ«rmjet muslimanÃ«ve, edhe nÃ« Mekke edhe nÃ« Medine. NÃ« Mekke, Umarin e vÃ«llazÃ«roi me Ebu Bekrin, kurse nÃ« Medine, me Utban bin Malikun. PÃ«r vÃ«lla tÃ« vetin, Muhammedi nÃ« tÃ« dy qytetet do ta zgjidhte Ali ibn Ebu Talibin.
NÃ« vitin e tretÃ« pas Hixhrit, Hafsa, e bija e Umarit, u martua me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit.


Umari ishte njÃ«ri nga tÃ« arratisurit nÃ« betejÃ«n e Uhudit. MÃ« pas, ai vetÃ« do tÃ« thoshte: ÂKur muslimanÃ«t u mundÃ«n nÃ« Uhud, unÃ« vrapova drejt malit.Â (nÃ« veprÃ«n Âed-Dur el-ManthurÂ tÃ« Sujutiut). GjatÃ« rrethimit tÃ« Hajberit, Umari bÃ«ri njÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r ta pushtuar kÃ«shtjellÃ«n por dÃ«shtoi nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« pÃ«rpjekje tÃ« tij.


Ai ishte edhe njÃ«ri ndÃ«r ikanakÃ«t nÃ« betejÃ«n e Hunejnit. Ebu Kutadeja, njÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e Profetit, thotÃ«: ÂKur muslimanÃ«t po iknin nÃ« Hunejn, ika edhe unÃ« dhe e pashÃ« edhe Umarin me tÃ« tjerÃ«t.Â (pÃ«rcjellur nga Buhariu nÃ« ÂKitab el-maghaziÂ, libri 59 i pÃ«rmbledhjes ÂSahih el-BukhariÂ ).


NÃ« vitin e tetÃ« pas Hixhrit, Profeti e dÃ«rgoi Umarin si njÃ« ushtar nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Amr bin Asit, nÃ« ekspeditÃ«n Dhat es-Selasil.
MÃ« pas, nÃ« vitin 11 pas Hixhrit, i DÃ«rguari pÃ«rgatiti njÃ« ekspeditÃ« pÃ«r nÃ« Siri dhe e emÃ«roi Usame bin Zejdin nÃ« krye tÃ« saj. Umari ishte njÃ«ri ndÃ«r ushtarÃ«t nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Usames.


Ndonse Umari kaloi tetÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« vite nÃ« shoqÃ«ri tÃ« Muhammedit, ky i fundit kurrÃ« nuk e emÃ«roi nÃ« ndonjÃ« post me rÃ«ndÃ«si, qoftÃ« civil ose ushtarak.


Kur i DÃ«rguari ishte nÃ« shtratin e vdekjes, ai u kÃ«rkoi shokÃ«ve tÃ« tij tÂi sillnin fletÃ«, pendÃ« dhe bojÃ«, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÂua diktonte testamentin e tij. Umari e kundÃ«rshtoi dhe nuk i lejoi tÃ« DÃ«rguarit ta bÃ«nte kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«.


Umari nuk ishte i pranishÃ«m nÃ« varrimin e Profetit tÃ« Islamit. Teksa kryhej varrimi, ai po zihej me ensarÃ«t nÃ« Sakife. Ai ishte personi qÃ« e bÃ«ri kalif Ebu Bekrin dhe gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit, ishte kÃ«shilltari i tij kryesor.


UmajjadÃ«t ishin udhÃ«heqÃ«sit e idhujtarisÃ« dhe armiqtÃ« e pÃ«rbetuar tÃ« Muhammedit dhe tÃ« fisit tÃ« tij tÃ« hashimitÃ«ve. Muhammedi e kishte shkatÃ«rruar fuqinÃ« e tyre por Umari do ta ringjallte. Elementi qendror i politikÃ«s sÃ« tij, si prijÃ«s i qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes, do tÃ« ishte rivendosja e umajjadÃ«ve nÃ« pushtet. Ai ua dhuroi atyre SirinÃ« dhe i bÃ«ri familjen mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme tÃ« shtetit islam.


PÃ«r njÃ« studiues tÃ« historisÃ«, pretendimet e bÃ«ra nÃ« lidhje me disa shokÃ« tÃ« Profetit, mund tÃ« duken tejet ekstravagante. NÃ« to, mund tÃ« vÃ«rehet shpesh papÃ«rputhshmÃ«ria ndÃ«rmjet imagjinatÃ«s dhe realitetit historik. NÃ«se njÃ« studiues dÃ«shiron tÃ« bÃ«j njÃ« vlerÃ«sim tÃ« rolit tÃ« tyre gjatÃ« jetÃ« sÃ« Profetit, nuk ka njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« sesa tÃ« lihen mÃ«njanÃ« legjendat dhe vÃ«mendja tÃ« pÃ«rqÃ«ndrohet vetÃ«m e vetÃ«m mbi faktet.


Ngjarjet kryesore gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Umarit


Kur Umari e mori nÃ« duar Kalifatin, ushtritÃ« muslimane po luftonin kundÃ«r persÃ«ve nÃ« Irak dhe kundÃ«r romakÃ«ve nÃ« Siri. Ushtria e SirisÃ« ishte nÃ«n komandÃ«n e Halid bin Velidit, komandantit mÃ« tÃ« dashur tÃ« Ebu Bekrit. Veprimi i parÃ« i Umarit si Kalif, ishte pikÃ«risht lirimi i tij nga detyra dhe emÃ«rimi i Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahut nÃ« vend tÃ« tij, si komandant suprem i forcave muslimane nÃ« Siri.


Muhammed Shibli Nomani thotÃ« se pÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« gjatÃ«, Umari kishte ushqyer urrejtje ndaj Halidit pÃ«r shkak tÃ« krimeve tÃ« shumta tÃ« kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit. VÃ«rtet Umari e kishte liruar Halidin nga detyra pÃ«r shkak tÃ« krimeve tÃ« tija, por me sa duket, edhe Ã§Ã«shtjet personale nuk mungonin. Ai e xhelozonte famÃ«n e Halidit. NÃ«se vÃ«rtet i pengonin krimet e Halidit, ai do tÃ« duhej ta gjykonte zyrtarisht dhe tÃ« urdhÃ«ronte njÃ« hulumtim tÃ« plotÃ« tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjes mbi vrasjen e Malik bin Nuvejres dhe mbi martesÃ«n me gruan e tij. NÃ«se vÃ«rtetohej se Halidi ishte fajtor, Umari do tÃ« duhej tÃ« merrte njÃ« vendim sipas Ligjit Islam. Por kurrÃ« nuk pati njÃ« gjykim dhe njÃ« hulumtim tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjes. Halidi thjesht u lirua nga detyra dhe vdiq nÃ« vitin 21 pas Hixhrit, nÃ« njÃ« gjendje tÃ« mjeruar dhe nÃ« anonimitet.


Kalifati i Umarit Ã«shtÃ« i famshÃ«m pÃ«r pushtimet e shumta. GjeneralÃ«t e tij e pushtuan Irakun, Iranin, Azerbajxhanin, Kirmanin , Sistanin, Horasanin, SirinÃ«, Jordanin, PalestinÃ«n e Egjiptin dhe i integruan kÃ«to krahina brenda shtetit musliman. TÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«to pushtime ishin pushtime afatgjata. RomakÃ«t e humbÃ«n SirinÃ«, PalestinÃ«n dhe Egjiptin, kurse Persia pushoi sÃ« ekzistuari. 
NÃ« mesin e ngjarjeve tÃ« tjera gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Umarit, mund tÃ« numÃ«rohet shfaqja e murtajÃ«s nÃ« vitin 18 pas Hixhrit dhe uria e madhe e po tÃ« njejtit vit nÃ« Hixhaz. Sipas Sujutiut dhe EbuÂl-FidasÃ«, murtaja dhe uria vranÃ« rreth 25 mijÃ« njerÃ«z.


Politika e Umarit dhe administrimi civil dhe ushtarak


Ngase shteti ishte rritur nÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« drejtimet, Umari duhej tÃ« krijonte njÃ« sistem administrativ. Por arabÃ«t kurrÃ« sÂkishin patur njÃ« pÃ«rvojÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, nÃ« tokat e pushtuara, Umari e la tÃ« paprekur sistemin administrativ tÃ« persÃ«ve dhe tÃ« romakÃ«ve. NÃ« kÃ«to krahina, nÃ«punÃ«sit persÃ« dhe romakÃ« i vazhdonin detyrat e tyre ditore.


Umari themeloi shumÃ« kampe ushtarake nÃ« Irak, Siri dhe Egjipt. Ngase dÃ«shironte qÃ« arabÃ«t tÃ« mbeteshin klasa ushtarake dhe sunduese e shoqÃ«risÃ«, ai nuk u lejonte tÃ« blinin tokÃ« dhe tÃ« vendoseshin diku pÃ«r tÂu bÃ«rÃ« bujq.


PÃ«r tÂi pÃ«rcaktuar tatimet e tokÃ«s, Umari sÃ«rish u detyrua tÂi ruante sistemet perse dhe romake. Por nÃ« Irak, e pa tÃ« nevojshme qÃ« tÃ« bÃ«hej njÃ« rivlerÃ«sim i tokave tÃ« punueshme dhe tÃ« caktohej njÃ« tatim pÃ«r to. NÃ« lidhje me vlerÃ«simin e tokave dhe pÃ«rcaktimin e tatimeve, arabÃ«t nuk dinin thuase asgjÃ«. PÃ«rjashtimi i vetÃ«m nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim ishte Osman bin Hunejfi, qÃ« ishte njÃ« ekspert pÃ«r llogaritjen e tÃ« ardhurave. Ndonse ishte njÃ« politikÃ« e Umarit qÃ« tÃ« mos i emÃ«ronte medinasit nÃ« poste tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme, nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast, ngase nuk kishte rrugÃ«dalje tjetÃ«r, e emÃ«roi Osman bin Hunejfin si pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s tÃ« zhvillimit tÃ« tokave nÃ« Irak. Kadi Jusufi shkruan se Osman bin Hunejfi ishte njÃ« autoritet nÃ« gjithÃ« ArabinÃ«, kur bÃ«hej fjalÃ« pÃ«r pÃ«rllogaritjet e tatimeve tÃ« tokÃ«s dhe pÃ«r zhvillimin e tokave tÃ« papunueshme.


PÃ«r mÃ« pak se njÃ« vit, Osman bin Hunejfi e kishte kryer detyrÃ«n e tij, i kishte marrÃ« masat e nevojshme pÃ«r provincÃ«n e re dhe i kishte bÃ«re vlerÃ«simet nÃ« lidhje me tatimet e tokÃ«s. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ai u bÃ« zyrtari i parÃ« financiar nÃ« Irak dhe njÃ«ri nga medinasit e rrallÃ« qÃ« do tÃ« mbante ndonjÃ« post me rÃ«ndÃ«si gjatÃ« Kalifateve tÃ« Ebu Bekrit, Umarit dhe Osman bin Affanit. Kur u pushtua Siria, Jordani dhe Palestina, Umari e emÃ«roi Jezid bin Ebu Sufjanin si guvernator tÃ« SirisÃ«, Shurahbil ibn Hasanan si guvernator tÃ« Jordanit dhe Amr bin Asin si guvernator tÃ« PalestinÃ«s. Ebu Ubejde ibn el-Xherrahu u emÃ«rua guvernator i qytetit tÃ« Damaskut. MÃ« pas, kur Amr bin Asi e pushtoi Egjiptin, Umari e bÃ«ri guvernator edhe tÃ« kÃ«saj province.


Jezid bin Ebu Sufjani, guvernatori i SirisÃ«, vdiq nÃ« murtajÃ«n e vitit 18 pas Hixhrit. Kur Umari dÃ«gjoi pÃ«r vdekjen e tij, ai shkoi tek Ebu Sufjani pÃ«r ngushÃ«llime. Por ngushÃ«llimin e tij, Ebu Sufjani e priti me njÃ« pyetje:


ÂKÃ« do ta emÃ«rosh nÃ« vend tÃ« tij?Â PÃ«rgjigja e Umarit ishte: ÂKuptohet se do ta emÃ«roj Muavijen, vÃ«llain e tij.Â


Pas kÃ«tyre fjalÃ«ve, Ebu Sufjani e harroi dhimbjen e djalit tÃ« tij tÃ« madh dhe filloi tÂi gÃ«zohej emÃ«rimit e djalit tÃ« tij tÃ« dytÃ« si guvernator. Umari e emÃ«roi Muavijen si guvernator tÃ« SirisÃ« dhe kur Ebu Ubejdeja vdiq, edhe Damaskun e vendosi nÃ«n kontrollin e tij. Ai i caktoi Muavijes njÃ« pagÃ« vjetore prej 60,000 monedhash ari.


Pas largimit tÃ« Halid bin Velidit nga detyra e komandantit suprem tÃ« forcave siriane, Umari e emÃ«roi Halidin si guvernator tÃ« krahinÃ«s Kinnisirin dhe mÃ« pas, e liroi sÃ«rish nga detyra, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« mburrjes sÃ« tepÃ«rt tÃ« kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit.


Sad bin Ebi Vakkasi, fitimtari i betejÃ«s sÃ« Kaddisijes kundÃ«r persÃ«ve, u bÃ« guvernator i Irakut. Por edhe ai u lirua nga detyra nÃ« vitin 21 pas Hixhrit.


Amr bin Asi kishte qenÃ« guvernatori i Umarit nÃ« Egjipt. Umari nuk e liroi atÃ« nga detyra por e kufizoi duke e emÃ«ruar Abdullah ibn Saadin si mbikqyrÃ«s tÃ« tij nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjet financiare.


Umari ishte njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s tejet kÃ«rkues nga gjeneralÃ«t dhe nga guvernatorÃ«t e tij. Ai gjithnjÃ« ishte i vÃ«mendshÃ«m ndaj ankesave kundÃ«r tyre dhe nuk hezitonte tÂi largonte nga detyra. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« rregull, kishte vetÃ«m njÃ« pÃ«rjashtim tÃ« vetÃ«m dhe ai ishte Muavije ibn Ebu Sufjani. Umari gjithnjÃ« do tÃ« mbetej bujar ndaj fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« Ebu Sufjanit dhe ndaj fisit Umejje.


Muavijeja, djali i Ebu Sufjanit dhe i Hindit, jetonte nÃ« Damask si guvernator i SirisÃ«, nÃ« njÃ« luks perandorak dhe i rrethuar nga shÃ«rbetorÃ« tÃ« shumtÃ«. Kjo ishte njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« jetese, tÃ« cilÃ«n Umari nuk e toleronte tek asnjÃ«ri nga guvernatorÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« tij. Por pÃ«r tÃ«, Muavijeja ishte Âi veÃ§antÃ«Â dhe rregullat e vlefshme pÃ«r tÃ« tjerÃ«t, nuk vlenin pÃ«r tÃ«.


NÃ« vÃ«llimin e gjashtÃ« tÃ« ÂHistorisÃ«Â sÃ« tij, Taberiu e pÃ«rcjell rastin nÃ« vijim:


Umari ishte nÃ« Damask dhe Muavije vinte pÃ«r ta parÃ« Ã§do mÃ«ngjes dhe Ã§do mbrÃ«mje, i mbathur me veshje luksoze dhe i rrethuar nga shÃ«rbetorÃ«t e tij. Kur Umari e thumboi pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« luks tÃ« jetesÃ«s sÃ« tij, Muavije tha se Siria vlonte me spiunÃ« romakÃ« dhe se atyre duhet tÂu lihej pÃ«rshtypje nÃ«pÃ«rmjet ÂlavdisÃ«Â sÃ« Islamit. Luksi i tij, thoshte Muavije, ishte vetÃ«m njÃ« emblemÃ« e jashtme e kÃ«saj ÂlavdieÂ.
Por Umari nuk u bind dhe tha: ÂKÃ«to janÃ« vetÃ«m fjalÃ«t e njÃ« njeriu tÃ« zgjuar dhe dinak.Â
ÂAtÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« bÃ«j si tÃ« urdhÃ«roni ju, o PrijÃ«s i BesimtarÃ«ve.Â, u pÃ«rgjigje Muavije. 
Umari ia ktheu: ÂSapo tÃ« kundÃ«rshtoj diÃ§ka, ti mÃ« huton me fjalÃ«t e tua aq sa nuk di Ã§ÂtÃ« bÃ«j.Â


NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ndodhi, Umari shfaq njÃ« pamje krejtÃ«sisht tÃ« pashpresÃ« pÃ«rpara njÃ« njeriu qÃ« sÂishte veÃ§se njÃ« nÃ«punÃ«s i emÃ«ruar prej atij vetÃ«.


NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, dukej sikur Umari me shumÃ« zell po pÃ«rpiqej tÂi kÃ«naqte Ebu Sufjanin dhe bijtÃ« e tij. Sapo i vendosi Ã§Ã«shtjet nÃ« duart e tyre, ata e konsoliduan pozitÃ«n qÃ« kishin dhe shumÃ« shpejt, u bÃ« e pamundur tÃ« largoheshin nga kjo pozitÃ«. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, umajjadÃ«t sekularÃ«, imperialistÃ« dhe shtypÃ«s erdhÃ«n nÃ« krye tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. ÂKultivimiÂ i umajjadÃ«ve, siÃ§ duket, ishte njÃ« element konstant nÃ« barazimet politike tÃ« qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes.


Disa mendime nÃ« lidhje me pushtimet e arabÃ«ve


GjeneralÃ«t e Umarit e kishin pushtuar PersinÃ«, SirinÃ« dhe Egjiptin. PasardhÃ«sit e tij tÃ« dinastisÃ« umajjade, do tÂi zgjeronin kÃ«to pushtime deri nÃ« jugun e FrancÃ«s nÃ« perÃ«ndim dhe deri nÃ« kufirin e KinÃ«s dhe tÃ« luginÃ«s sÃ« Indit nÃ« lindje. Studiuesit e historisÃ« gjithnjÃ« e kanÃ« shprehur habinÃ« e tyre pÃ«r shpejtÃ«sinÃ« e rrufeshme tÃ« pushtimeve arabe nÃ« shekullin e shtatÃ« dhe tÃ« tetÃ«. TÃ« gjitha pushtimet e tyre, arabÃ«t i bÃ«nÃ« brenda njÃ«qind viteve, qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« mbase seria mÃ« e mrekullueshme e pushtimeve tÃ« njÃ«pasnjÃ«shme nÃ« historinÃ« e njerÃ«zimit.


Shekuj pas kÃ«saj, kÃ«rkohet akoma pÃ«rgjigja e pyetjes se si arabÃ«t arritÃ«n tÃ« pushtonin kaq shumÃ« vende pÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ« kaq tÃ« shkurtÃ«r.


ShumÃ« arsye janÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« nga historianÃ«t dhe nÃ« mesin e tyre mund tÃ« numÃ«rohen:



Â	lufta civile dhe anarkia nÃ« Persi

Â	lufta ndÃ«rmjet PersisÃ« dhe RomÃ«s qÃ« zgjati 26 vjet dhe qÃ« i la tÃ« sfilitura tÃ« dyja palÃ«t

Â	pakÃ«naqÃ«sia e popujve tÃ« SirisÃ« dhe tÃ« Egjiptit, tÃ« cilit i mirÃ«pritÃ«n arabÃ«t si Ã§lirues

Â	varÃ«sia e persÃ«ve dhe e romakÃ«ve nga mercenarÃ«t, tÃ« cilÃ«ve u mungonte morali

Â	persekutimet fetare dhe sektariane nga ana e regjimeve nÃ« Persi dhe nÃ« RomÃ«

Â	ngarkesa e madhe e tatimeve qÃ« u imponohej popujve tÃ« pushtuar nga persÃ«t dhe nga romakÃ«t



NjÃ« arsye tjetÃ«r mund tÃ« ishte fakti se romakÃ«t dhe persÃ«t ishin tÃ« ngarkuar rÃ«ndÃ« dhe nuk ishin mjaft tÃ« lÃ«vizshÃ«m. NÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, arabÃ«t mund ta sulmonin kÃ« tÃ« donin dhe pastaj tÃ« tÃ«rhiqeshin me devetÃ« e tyre nÃ« shkretÃ«tirÃ«, atje ku kalorÃ«sia armike nuk mund tÃ« hynte pÃ«r shkak tÃ« mangÃ«sive logjistike.


NÃ« ekspeditat e tyre, arabÃ«t ishin gjithnjÃ« mÃ« tÃ« paktÃ« nÃ« numÃ«r se armiqtÃ« e tyre por kjo nuk ishte domosdo njÃ« pengesÃ« pÃ«r ta. Historia Ã«shtÃ« e mbushur me shembuj tÃ« fitoreve tÃ« ushtrive tÃ« vogla vullnetare kundÃ«r ushtrive tÃ« mÃ«dha profesioniste.


MegjithatÃ«, vetÃ« muslimanÃ«t i mohojnÃ« kÃ«to gjÃ«ra si arsye tÃ« suksesit tÃ« tyre. PÃ«r ta, fshehtÃ«sia e suksesit tÃ« tyre ishte nÃ« moralin dhe nÃ« entuziazmin fetar tÃ« ushtarÃ«ve muslimanÃ«. Sipas muslimanÃ«ve, fuqia shtytÃ«se qÃ« fshihej pas pushtimeve arabe tÃ« shekullit tÃ« shtatÃ«, ishte Islami. Sipas tyre, secili arab qÃ« u nis nga Arabia pÃ«r tÃ« luftuar, ishte njÃ« luftÃ«tar i shenjtÃ«, njÃ« ÂmuxhahidÂ, i cili luftonte pÃ«r lavdinÃ« e Zotit.


MegjithatÃ«, ky pretendim Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ«m pjesÃ«risht i saktÃ«. SÂka dyshim se kishte muslimanÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« qÃ« pÃ«rpiqeshin pÃ«r ta pÃ«rhapur dritÃ«n e Islamit nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«. Por kishte edhe shumÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« (qÃ« e pÃ«rbÃ«nin shumicÃ«n e ushtrisÃ«), tÃ« cilÃ«t luftonin pÃ«r dobitÃ« materiale qÃ« u premtonin kÃ«ta pushtime. Ata e kishin zhvilluar tashmÃ« njÃ« apetit tÃ« dallueshÃ«m sekular pÃ«r fuqi dhe pasuri.


Joel Carmichael



Shtysat kryesore qÃ« i nxorrÃ«n beduinÃ«t nga shkretÃ«tira ishin epshet dhe lakmitÃ«, qÃ« sÂishin tjetÃ«r veÃ§se pasojÃ« e kufizimeve tÃ« shkretÃ«tirÃ«s dhe e mundÃ«sive tÃ« mÃ«dha qÃ« u ofronin pushtimet e shoqÃ«rive mÃ« tÃ« zhvilluara. KÃ«shtu, ndonse kishte edhe tÃ« tillÃ« qÃ« Âluftonin pÃ«r amshiminÂ, shumica e njerÃ«zve Âvriste pÃ«r lakmitÃ« e kÃ«saj boteÂ.


NÃ« kÃ«to pushtime, dimensioni shpirtÃ«ror i mÃ«simeve tÃ« Muhammedit u errÃ«sua plotÃ«sisht nga sasia e plaÃ§kave qÃ« mund tÃ« fitoheshin nÃ« luftÃ«. Me kÃ«tÃ«, njÃ« kurejshit tejet me emÃ«r, qÃ« konsiderohej aq i virtytshÃ«m sa Muhammedi, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« dashurisÃ« sÃ« tij pÃ«r Islamin, e kishte rradhitur nÃ« mesin e dhjetÃ« personave, tÃ« cilÃ«ve u premtohej parajsa duke qenÃ« akoma nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«, do tÃ« vdiste duke lÃ«nÃ« pas njÃ« pasuri qÃ« ishte mes 35 dhe 52 milion dirhemÃ«ve. Ky person kishte njÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« shtÃ«pi vetÃ«m nÃ« Medine dhe shumÃ« tÃ« tjera nÃ« Basra, nÃ« Kufe, nÃ« Fustat dhe nÃ« Aleksandri. NjÃ« tjetÃ«r nga dhjetÃ« personat, tÃ« cilÃ«ve u ishte premtuar parajsa nga Muhammedi, posedonte njÃ« pronÃ« prej 30 milionÃ« dirhemÃ«sh dhe nÃ« Ã§astin e vdekjes, pasardhÃ«sit e tij kishin tÃ« gatshÃ«m dy milionÃ« dirhemÃ«.


Kur tÃ« shihet nÃ« perspektivÃ«, bÃ«het e qartÃ« se sa mendjelehtÃ« Ã«shtÃ« konceptimi tradicional qÃ« thotÃ« se ekspansioni arab ishte njÃ« lÃ«vizje pietiste, e shkaktuar nga ambicjet religjioze tÃ« Muhammedit.


...Duket se nuk ka dyshim, se gjÃ«ja e fundit qÃ« e mendonin muslimanÃ«t arabÃ«, ishte konvertimi i dikujt. PÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« mÃ« tÃ« saktÃ«, virtytshmÃ«ria qÃ« do tÃ« bÃ«hej shenja dalluese e Islamit tÃ« mÃ«vonshÃ«m, sÃ« paku nÃ« disa manifestime tÃ« tij, ishte njÃ« gjÃ« krejtÃ«sisht e huaj pÃ«r pushtuesit e parÃ« arabÃ«. ÃshtÃ« mÃ« se e qartÃ« se forca kryesore pas pushtimeve tÃ« arabÃ«ve muslimanÃ«, nuk ishte aspak fetare por mÃ« tepÃ«r mbÃ«shtetej nÃ« impulsin shpÃ«rngulÃ«s nga gjendja mijÃ«vjeÃ§are e arabÃ«ve tÃ« shkretÃ«tirÃ«s. NjerÃ«zit si Halidi dhe Amri, pÃ«r shembull, nuk ishin njerÃ«z tÃ« famshÃ«m pÃ«r virtyt dhe pÃ«r misticizÃ«m. Interesat e tyre ishin thjesht praktike. VetÃ« kalimi i aristokracisÃ« mekkase nÃ« rradhÃ«t e muslimanÃ«ve, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« ilustrim i mjaftueshÃ«m i injektimit tÃ« beftÃ« dhe tÃ« parezistueshÃ«m tÃ« elementÃ«ve thjesht sekularÃ« nÃ« sipÃ«rmarrjet e hershme tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane, e cila ndonse e formuluar nÃ« baza fetare, manifestohej nÃ« baza politike. (ÂTrajtÃ«simi i arabÃ«veÂ, New York, 1967)


ÃshtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« se feja ishte faktori qÃ« i nxorri muslimanÃ«t nga Arabia. Por nÃ« Ã§astin qÃ« dolÃ«n, feja pushoi sÃ« qeni njÃ« faktor nÃ« pushtimet qÃ« do tÃ« vinin. Roli i fesÃ« ishte njÃ« rol katalitik nÃ« ÂshpÃ«rthiminÂ e arabÃ«ve. NÃ«se vÃ«rtet feja dhe virtytshmÃ«ria ishin arsyet e suksesit tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« ekspeditat e tyre, atÃ«herÃ« si mund tÃ« shpjegohet suksesi i popujve tÃ« tjerÃ« jomuslimanÃ«? Disa prej kÃ«tyre popujve ishin armiq tÃ« Islamit dhe megjithatÃ«, ishin treguar fitimtarÃ«, nÃ« njÃ« nivel qÃ« ishte i barabartÃ« dhe mbase mÃ« i lartÃ« se ai i pushtimeve muslimane.


Pushtimet e arabÃ«ve ishin vÃ«rtet habitÃ«se pÃ«rnga madhÃ«sia e tyre por nÃ« asnjÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, nuk ishin unike.


Thuase njÃ«mijÃ« vjet para Islamit, Aleksandri i Madh, njÃ« maqedonas i ri, nÃ« njÃ« periudhÃ« dhjetÃ«vjeÃ§are i pushtoi tokat qÃ« shtriheshin nga Ballkani, deri nÃ« kufijtÃ« e KinÃ«s, nga Libia dhe deri nÃ« Punxhab tÃ« IndisÃ«. Ai ishte njÃ« politeist dhe kudo qÃ« shkoi, vazhdoi me adhurimin e idhujve. Ai e adhuronte Zeusin nÃ« Greqi, Amon Ra-nÃ« nÃ« Egjipt, Mardukun nÃ« Babilon dhe Ahuran nÃ« Persepolis. Pushtimet e tija nuk ishin tÃ« prira nga feja. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, feja nuk dukej asgjÃ«kundi nÃ« pushtimet e tija. Sikur tÃ« mos kishte vdekur kur ishte 32 vjeÃ§, mbase do ta kishte pushtuar edhe pjesÃ«n e mbetur tÃ« botÃ«s.


Pas grekÃ«ve tÃ« lashtÃ«, romakÃ«t ishin pushtues dhe sundues tÃ« mÃ«dhenj. Ata e ndÃ«rtuan njÃ«rÃ«n nga perandoritÃ« mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha dhe mÃ« tÃ« fuqishme tÃ« njerÃ«zimit, e cila do tÃ« zgjaste mÃ« shumÃ« se Ã§do perandori para dhe pas saj. NjÃ«soj si grekÃ«t para tyre, edhe ata ishin adhurues tÃ« idhujve, ndonse nÃ« shekullin e pestÃ«, Roma Lindore u konvertua nÃ« Krishterim.


NÃ« shekullin e trembÃ«dhjetÃ«, mongolÃ«t e udhÃ«hequr nga Xhingiz Kani e tronditÃ«n botÃ«n. Ata ishin armiqtÃ« mÃ« tÃ« ashpÃ«r, me tÃ« cilÃ«t u pÃ«rball Islami. E gjitha Azia ishte nÃ«n kÃ«mbÃ«t e tyre dhe ata arritÃ«n qÃ« ta largonin Islamin nga ky kontinent. Pushtimet e tyre ishin shumÃ« mÃ« tÃ« shpejta dhe mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha se pushtimet arabe. PÃ«r pesÃ«dhjetÃ« vjet, ata e pushtuan gjithÃ« KinÃ«n, RusinÃ«, AzinÃ« Qendrore dhe PerÃ«ndimore dhe arritÃ«n deri nÃ« Hungari. Dhe ndÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« muslimanÃ«t kishin pÃ«suar disfatÃ« nÃ« Tours nÃ« PerÃ«ndim dhe nÃ« Konstantinopol nÃ« Lindje, mongolÃ«t ishin fitimtarÃ« gjithkund. Ata u tÃ«rhoqÃ«n nga Evropa Qendrore, vetÃ«m pÃ«r shkak tÃ« vdekjes sÃ« papritur tÃ« Xhingiz Kanit tÃ« tyre tÃ« madh.


MongolÃ«t nuk kishin fare fe. ÃÂishte atÃ«herÃ« ajo qÃ« i bÃ«ri ta pushtonin botÃ«n? ÃshtÃ« e sigurt se nuk ishte entuziazmi fetar dhe virtytshmÃ«ria.


NÃ« shekullin e gjashtÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ«, pushtuesit kastilian e vendosÃ«n SpanjÃ«n nÃ« krye tÃ« popujve tÃ« botÃ«s. NjÃ« numÃ«r i vogÃ«l i tyre u nis nga brigjet e SpanjÃ«s dhe e pushtoi gjithÃ« BotÃ«n e Re. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ata i shtruan dy kontinente tek kÃ«mbÃ«t e mbretit tÃ« SpanjÃ«s. NÃ« rastin e tyre, Ã«shtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« se ata u frymÃ«zuan nga njÃ« entuziazÃ«m fetar, ndonse nuk ishin shumÃ« tÃ« virtytshÃ«m. MegjithatÃ«, nÃ« rastin e tyre ishte njÃ« entuziazÃ«m i krishter. Ky entuziazÃ«m i tyre jo vetÃ«m qÃ« ishte joislam por ishte edhe anti-islam. Pak para se ta zbulonin dhe ta pushtonin AmerikÃ«n, ata i kishin mundur muslimanÃ«t nÃ« GrenadÃ«, nÃ« vitin 1492 dhe me kÃ«tÃ«, i kishin shkatÃ«rruar tÃ« gjitha shenjat e kulturÃ«s islamike nÃ« Gadishullin Iberik.


NÃ« shekullin e shtatÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ«, ishin holandezÃ«t qÃ« e fituan lavdinÃ«. Tregimi mbi historinÃ« e tyre tÃ« kÃ«saj epoke Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rshkrim i veprave tÃ« mÃ«dha dhe heroike. NÃ« atdheun e tyre, ata ishin gjithnjÃ« tÃ« zÃ«nÃ« me dy beteja tÃ« ndryshme: me spanjollÃ«t nÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n anÃ« dhe me detin nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r. Por ata i fituan tÃ« dy betejat. Fillimisht i pÃ«rzunÃ« spanjollÃ«t nga Holanda dhe mÃ« pas e ÂzbutÃ«nÂ dhe e morrÃ«n nÃ«n kontroll Detin e Veriut. Pasi i mundÃ«n kÃ«ta dy armiq, ata u kthyen drejt njÃ« bote tÃ« re pÃ«r ta pushtuar. Dinamika e luftÃ«s kundÃ«r SpanjÃ«s dhe kundÃ«r Detit tÃ« Veriut, u dha atyre njÃ« shtytje qÃ« do tÂu falte sukses gjithandej nÃ«pÃ«r botÃ«. NÃ« njÃ« shpÃ«rthim energjik, holandezÃ«t e tronditÃ«n botÃ«n, duke pushtuar, kolonizuar dhe ndÃ«rtuar gjithandej.


PÃ«rveÃ§ qÃ« ishin detarÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«, ata ishin edhe tregtarÃ« dhe kolonizues. Ata ndÃ«rtuan fabrika nÃ« Indi dhe themeluan koloni nÃ« AmerikÃ«n Veriore, AmerikÃ«n Jugore dhe nÃ« jug tÃ« AfrikÃ«s. Kolonia e tyre nÃ« AfrikÃ«n e Jugut ishte njÃ«ri nga shembujt mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« tÃ« njÃ« kolonizimi tÃ« suksesshÃ«m. HolandezÃ«t ishin ndÃ«rtues perandorish. DymbÃ«dhjetÃ« mijÃ« milja larg shtÃ«pisÃ«, ata e pushtuan IndinÃ« Lindore, qÃ« ishte mÃ« e pasura e mbretÃ«rive tÃ« kohÃ«s sÃ« imperializmit. KÃ«tÃ« tokÃ«, ata do ta mbanin 350 vite me rradhÃ«.


Dhe megjithatÃ«, nÃ« EpokÃ«n e ArtÃ« tÃ« shekullit tÃ« shtatÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ«, holandezÃ«t ishin tÃ« paktÃ« nÃ« numÃ«r. Por edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«tij numri tÃ« paktÃ«, cilÃ«sia e tyre ishte e jashtÃ«zakonshme. Ata nuk lejuan qÃ« numri i vogÃ«l tÃ« ishte njÃ« pengesÃ« pÃ«r ta dhe me kÃ«tÃ«, dÃ«shmuan se nuk kishte domosdoshmÃ«risht njÃ« ndÃ«rlidhje mes numrit tÃ« madh dhe arritjeve.


Kjo ishte njÃ« arritje vÃ«rtet e madhe pÃ«r njÃ« popull aq tÃ« vogÃ«l si holandezÃ«t. Ata gjithashtu dÃ«shmuan se nuk ishte e domosdoshme qÃ« arritjet tÃ« ishin tÃ« prira nga feja. PÃ«r shumÃ« shekuj, holandezÃ«t kishin qenÃ« tÃ« krishterÃ«. Por vetÃ«m nÃ« shekullin e shtatÃ«mbÃ«dhjet filloi rritja e tyre e mrekullueshme.


MÃ« pas, nÃ« shekullin e nÃ«ntÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ«, britanikÃ«t do tÃ« krijonin njÃ« perandori tÃ« tyren, mbi tÃ« cilÃ«n ÂkurrÃ« sÂdo tÃ« perÃ«ndonte dielliÂ. NÃ« AmerikÃ«n Veriore, ata e sundonin gjysmÃ«n e kontinentit. NÃ«AfrikÃ«, perandoria e tyre zgjatej nga Aleksandria nÃ« veri, deri nÃ« Cape Town nÃ« jug. NÃ« Azi, sundimi i tyre zgjatej nga Kabuli deri nÃ« Rangun. Ishin ata qÃ« e kolonizuan AustralinÃ« dhe ZelandÃ«n e Re. Ata e themeluan MbretÃ«rinÃ« Britanike, mbi njÃ« territor qÃ« ishte sa njÃ« e katÃ«rta e tokÃ«s.


NÃ« shekullin e tetÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ«, kur britanikÃ«t e ndÃ«rtonin perandorinÃ« e tyre, ata kishin vetÃ«m 35 mijÃ« njerÃ«z tÃ« armatosur, prej tÃ« cilÃ«ve 7500 ishin tÃ« zÃ«nÃ« me shuarjen e trazirave nÃ« IrlandÃ«.


Teksa Flota Detare MbretÃ«rore e mbante tÃ« lidhur perandorinÃ«, ÂforcatÂ e tyre tregtare po ndÃ«rtonin njÃ« perandori tjetÃ«r tÃ« padukshme. Ishte pikÃ«risht kjo perandori e tyre ekonomike qÃ« i kontrollonte gjithÃ« kÃ«to territore, tÃ« cilat ishin larg ndikimit politik tÃ« BritanisÃ«.
GjatÃ« periudhÃ«s kur fuqia britanike ishte nÃ« kulmin e saj, asnjÃ« popull mbi tokÃ« nuk guxonte ta sfidonte sundimin e tyre nÃ« tokÃ« ose nÃ« det.


Paralelisht me kÃ«tÃ« ndikim politik dhe ekonomik, britanikÃ«t e themeluan edhe hegjemoninÃ« e tyre kulturore. Ata e pÃ«rhapÃ«n anglishten nÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« botÃ«n dhe sot ajo kuptohet dhe flitet nÃ« pjesÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« madhe tÃ« saj. BritanikÃ«t nuk i arritÃ«n kÃ«to gjÃ«ra falÃ« virtytshmÃ«risÃ« dhe entuziazmit tÃ« tyre fetar. Interesimi i tyre pÃ«r fenÃ« nuk ishte aspak entuziast. As edhe njÃ« centimetÃ«r tÃ« vetÃ«m, ata nuk e pushtuan pÃ«r hir tÃ« Krishtit ose tÃ« BiblÃ«s. Ata pushtuan vetÃ«m pÃ«r hir tÃ« BritanisÃ« dhe vetÃ«m pÃ«r ta rritur PerandorinÃ« Britanike.


Sistemet imperiale tÃ« BritanisÃ«, FrancÃ«s dhe HolandÃ«s, e sunduan botÃ«n me njÃ« grusht tÃ« hekurt, pÃ«r thuase dy shekuj. ShumÃ« shtete muslimane ishin nÃ«n kÃ«mbÃ«t e tyre. Pas dy LuftÃ«rave BotÃ«rore, kÃ«to perandori u shkatÃ«rruan dhe nga rrÃ«nojat e tyre, lindÃ«n shtete dhe kombe tÃ« reja. NjÃ«ri nga kÃ«to shtete ishte edhe shteti zionist i Izraelit.


MÃ« 14 Maj tÃ« vitit 1948, britanikÃ«t e dorÃ«zuan mandatin e tyre mbi PalestinÃ«n dhe emigrantÃ«t hebrenj e shpallÃ«n lindjen e Shtetit tÃ« Izraelit. TÃ« nesÃ«rmen e asaj dite, pesÃ« shtete arabe e pushtuan Izraelin, me qÃ«llim qÃ« ta Âhidhnin Izraelin nÃ« detÂ. Por jo vetÃ«m qÃ« nuk e bÃ«n dot kÃ«tÃ«, por edhe pÃ«suan disfatÃ« nÃ« duart e Izraelit, me Ã§farÃ« u detyruan tÃ« tÃ«rhiqeshin nÃ« lÃ«vozhgÃ«n e tyre.


QÃ« atÃ«herÃ« ka patur edhe luftÃ«ra tÃ« tjera ndÃ«rmjet arabÃ«ve dhe Izraelit. NjÃ«ra ishte nÃ« vitin 1956 dhe tjetra nÃ« vitin 1967. NÃ« tÃ« dy luftÃ«rat, Izraeli i mundi arabÃ«t dhe arriti tÃ« merrte prej tyre shumÃ« territore tÃ« tjera, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe Jerusalemin e vjetÃ«r.


NÃ« vitin 1969, njÃ« pjesÃ« e Mesxhid el-AksasÃ« morri flakÃ«. Ishte njÃ« akt zjarrvÃ«nieje, pas tÃ« cilÃ«s tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«t, arabÃ« ose jo, u mllefosÃ«n. Ndikimet e kÃ«tij rasti arritÃ«n nÃ« dy cepat e botÃ«s muslimane, e cila zgjatej rreth 10,000 milja, nga Indonezia nÃ« Lindje deri tek Mauritania nÃ« PerÃ«ndim. Kombet muslimane mbajtÃ«n njÃ« konferencÃ« nÃ« Rabat (Maroko), pÃ«r tÃ« marrÃ« masa kundÃ«r Izraelit dhe pÃ«r ta rifituar Jerusalemin. Por gjithÃ« Ã§ÂbÃ«nÃ« ata ishte votimi i njÃ« rezolute ku veprimet e Izraelit dÃ«noheshin. NjÃ« Izrael i paturpshÃ«m e kishte sfiduar dhe turpÃ«ruar botÃ«n e madhe muslimane por kÃ«tyre tÃ« fundit u mungonte guximi pÃ«r tÂiu pÃ«rgjigjur kÃ«saj sfide.


NÃ« Tetor tÃ« vitit 1973, Egjipti e sulmoi Izraelin gjatÃ« festÃ«s fetare ÂJom KippurÂ, kur hebrenjtÃ« merreshin me adhurimet e tyre. KÃ«ta tÃ« fundit ishin zÃ«nÃ« nÃ« pakujdesi por shumÃ« shpejt, e morrÃ«n situatÃ«n nÃ«n kontroll dhe sulmuan. Ata e kaluan shkretÃ«tirÃ«n Sinai, e kaluan Suezin dhe e morrÃ«n nÃ«n kontroll bregun perÃ«ndimor tÃ« kÃ«tij kanali, duke e rrethuar gjithÃ« UshtrinÃ« e TretÃ« Egjiptiane.


Ishte shtypja amerikane mbi Izraelin qÃ« e shpÃ«toi UshtrinÃ« e TretÃ« tÃ« Egjiptit. MegjithatÃ«, Egjipti u vetÃ«shpall fitimtar i kÃ«saj lufte. Lufta dhe ÂfitorjaÂ, thoshin egjiptasit, e kishte ringjallur moralin dhe vetÃ«respektin e Egjiptit, ndonse ishin Kombet e Bashkuara dhe SHBA-ja qÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast, si nÃ« shumÃ« raste tÃ« tjera, i kishin shpÃ«tuar nga katastrofa.


NÃ« Qershor tÃ« vitit 1982, Izraeli hyri nÃ« Liban dhe i eliminoi guerrilasit palestinezÃ«, teksa e gjithÃ« bota arabe vÃ«shtronte nÃ« njÃ« dÃ«shpÃ«rim tÃ« heshtur. ÃÂgjigant i pashpresÃ«!!!


E vetmja gjÃ« qÃ« nuk u mungonte arabÃ«ve nÃ« kÃ«to luftÃ«ra, ishte fuqia ekonomike. TÃ« bashkuar, ata kishin shumÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r fuqi ekonomike se Ã§do shtet tjetÃ«r i BotÃ«s sÃ« TretÃ«. Sa pÃ«r fuqinÃ« njerÃ«zore, arabÃ«t ishin sipÃ«ror ndaj izraelitÃ«ve, me njÃ« proporcion qÃ« arrinte 50:1. MegjithatÃ«, ata kurrÃ« mÃ« parÃ« sÂishin pÃ«rballur me njÃ« paradoks tÃ« tillÃ«, ku kombinohej pasuria dhe pafuqia, begatia materiale dhe shthurrja morale, rÃ«ndÃ«sia strategjike dhe turpÃ«rimi. Sot mund tÃ« thuhet madje, se disa nga shtetet arabe (si Jordani pÃ«r shembull), e gÃ«zojnÃ« pavarÃ«sinÃ« e tyre vetÃ«m falÃ« ÂmirÃ«sisÃ«Â sÃ« Izraelit.


Nga e gjithÃ« kjo, Ã«shtÃ« e qartÃ« se feja, qoftÃ« pagane, animaliste, krishtere ose islamike, ka patur shumÃ« pak ndikim ose aspak nÃ« pushtimet ushtarake tÃ« njÃ« populli.


NjÃ« fenomen qÃ« pÃ«rsÃ«ritet gjatÃ« historisÃ« Ã«shtÃ« se nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« caktuar, njÃ« komb i caktuar Ã«shtÃ« superior nÃ« aspektin ushtarak, politik dhe nÃ« shumÃ« raste, edhe intelektual. NÃ« njÃ« Ã§ast tÃ« caktuar nÃ« histori, ky popull Ã«shtÃ« i pathyeshÃ«m.


Shekulli qÃ« zgjatej nga viti 632 deri nÃ« vitin 732 tÃ« erÃ«s sonÃ«, ishte shekulli i arabÃ«ve. Ata ishin superiorÃ«, ata ishin triumfues, ata ishin tÃ« pandalshÃ«m dhe tÃ« pathyeshÃ«m. Islami i bashkoi ata dhe u dha nÃ« ndjesi drejtimi dhe qÃ«llimi. Islami ishte fuqia e tyre shtytÃ«se. Pa Islamin, ardhmÃ«ria e tyre do tÃ« ishte po kaq shterpÃ« sa Ã§Âkishte qenÃ« e kaluara e tyre. Por nuk ka ndonjÃ« ndÃ«rlidhje ndÃ«rmjet pushtimeve tÃ« tyre nÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n anÃ« dhe virtytshmÃ«risÃ« ose entuziazmit fetar, nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r.


DitÃ«t e fundit tÃ« Umar ibn el-Hattabit


NjÃ«ri nga miqtÃ« e Umarit ishte njÃ«farÃ« Mughira bin Shaaba. Umari e kishte emÃ«ruar atÃ« si guvernator tÃ« BasrÃ«s dhe mÃ« pas tÃ« Kufes.
NjÃ« rob i Mughires kishte njÃ« problem me tÃ« zotin dhe pÃ«r zgjidhjen e kÃ«tij problemi, i kÃ«rkoi ndihmÃ« Umarit. Pas refuzimit tÃ« Umarit pÃ«r diÃ§ka tÃ« tillÃ«, ai e sulmoi dhe e plagosi rÃ«ndÃ«.


U thirr njÃ« mjek. Ai i dha Umarit njÃ« ilaÃ§ pÃ«r tÃ« pirÃ« por i gjithÃ« ilaÃ§i filloi tÃ« rridhte nga plaga nÃ« kÃ«rthizÃ«n e tij. Kur mjeku e pa kÃ«tÃ«, i tha Umarit se nuk kishte shpresÃ« pÃ«r shÃ«rim dhe e kÃ«shilloi ta pÃ«rpilonte testamentin e tij, ngase i kishte mbetur edhe pak kohÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«.


Fjala u pÃ«rhap me tÃ« shpejtÃ« nÃ« qytet dhe shkaktoi shqetÃ«sim. ShumÃ« shokÃ« tÃ« Profetit erdhÃ«n pranÃ« tij pÃ«r ta vizituar dhe disa prej tyre i sugjeruan qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rpilonte njÃ« testament. Umari tha:


ÂPo tÃ« emÃ«roj njÃ« pasardhÃ«s pÃ«r vete, nuk ka asgjÃ« tÃ« keqe nÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, sepse Ebu Bekri e ka bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« dhe ai ishte mÃ« i mirÃ« se unÃ«. Dhe sikur tÃ« mos emÃ«roj njÃ« pasardhÃ«s, sÃ«rish sÂdo tÃ« kishte gjÃ« tÃ« keqe, ngase i DÃ«rguari i Zotit nuk emÃ«roi pasardhÃ«s dhe ai ishte mÃ« i mirÃ« se ne tÃ« dy.Â
Edhe Aisheja i dÃ«rgoi fjalÃ« Umarit, duke i kÃ«rkuar tÃ« emÃ«ronte njÃ« pasardhÃ«s para se tÃ« vdiste, sepse sipas saj, anarkia dhe kaosi do tÃ« mbretÃ«ronte gjithkah nÃ«se nuk bÃ«nte njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.
LajmÃ«tarit tÃ« Aishes, Umari ia dha pÃ«rgjigjen nÃ« vijim:
ÂE kam menduar kÃ«tÃ« punÃ« dhe kam vendosur qÃ« tÃ« zgjedh njÃ« kÃ«shill prej gjashtÃ« vetÃ«sh dhe tÂua lÃ« atyre detyrÃ«n e zgjedhjes sÃ« njÃ« Kalifi nga mesi i tyre. KÃ«ta gjashtÃ« vetÃ« janÃ«: Aliu, Osmani, Abdurrahman bin Aufi, Talhaja, Zubejri dhe Sad bin Ebu Vakkasi. I DÃ«rguari i Zotit ishte i kÃ«naqur me tÃ« gjithÃ« ata kur u nda nga kjo botÃ« dhe secili prej tyre meriton tÃ« jetÃ« Kalif i muslimanÃ«ve.Â
MÃ« pas, Umari e mblodhi kÃ«shillin gjashtÃ«vetÃ«sh dhe u shpjegoi se Ã§Âduhej tÃ« bÃ«nin. Kur erdhÃ«n, ai u tha: 
ÂO muhaxhirÃ«! VÃ«rtetÃ« i DÃ«rguari i Zotit ishte i kÃ«naqur me ju, kur vdiq. Andaj kam vendosur qÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjen e Kalifatit ta bÃ«j njÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje konsultimi nÃ« mesin tuaj, qÃ« ju tÃ« mund ta zgjidhni Kalifin. NÃ«se pesÃ« prej juve e zgjedhin njÃ«rin dhe vetÃ«m njÃ«ri kundÃ«rshton, vriteni atÃ«! NÃ«se katÃ«r janÃ« nÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n anÃ« dhe dy tÃ« tjerÃ« nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, atÃ«herÃ« vrisni ata dy! Dhe nÃ«se tre janÃ« nÃ« njÃ« anÃ« dhe tre nÃ« tjetrÃ«n, atÃ«herÃ« Abdurrahman ibn Aufi do ta ketÃ« votÃ«n vendimtare dhe Kalif do tÃ« bÃ«het ai qÃ« Abdurrahmani do ta zgjedhÃ«. NÃ« atÃ« rast, vrisni tre tÃ« tjerÃ«t! Po tÃ« doni, mund tÂi ftoni edhe prijÃ«sit e ensarÃ«ve si vÃ«zhgues por Kalifi duhet tÃ« jetÃ« nga mesi juaj dhe jo njÃ« prej tyre. Ata nuk kane hise nÃ« Kalifat. Vendimi juaj nÃ« lidhje me Kalifin e rradhÃ«s duhet tÃ« merret brenda tri ditÃ«ve.Â (ÂHistoriaÂ e Taberiut)
Umari i urdhÃ«roi tÃ« birit Abdullahut, qÃ« tÃ« merrte pjesÃ« nÃ« mbledhjen e kÃ«shillit zgjedhÃ«s por jo si kandidat pÃ«r Kalifatin. Atij i tha:
ÂNÃ«se pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit zihen ndÃ«rmjet veti, ti pÃ«rkrahi ata qÃ« janÃ« nÃ« shumicÃ«! NÃ«se ka njÃ« barazim, mbaje anÃ«n e Abdurrahman bin Aufit.Â


Sir John Glubb



Umari kishte caktuar njÃ« afat maksimal prej tre ditÃ«sh pÃ«r ta. NÃ« fund tÃ« kÃ«tij afati, deshÃ«n ose jo ata duhej tÃ« zgjidhnin unanimisht njÃ« Kalif. NÃ« rast tÃ« njÃ« vendimi qÃ« nuk pÃ«rkrahej nga tÃ« gjithÃ«, duhet tÃ« ndiqej vendimi i shumicÃ«s dhe votuesit e pakicÃ«s tÃ« vriteshin qÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ«. (ÂPushtimet e mÃ«dha arabeÂ, 1967)


Kur Umari ishte i bindur se e kishte kryer detyrÃ«n e tij lidhur me pasardhÃ«sin, i pyeti disa prej njerÃ«zve rreth tij, se cilin do ta kishin zgjedhur nga gjashtÃ« anÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit. NjÃ«ri prej njerÃ«zve e dha emrin e Zubejrit. Umari tha:


ÂA do ta bÃ«ni Kalif tuajin, njÃ« njeri qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« besimtar kur Ã«shtÃ« i kÃ«naqur dhe jobesimtar kur Ã«shtÃ« i zemÃ«ruar?Â NjÃ« tjetÃ«r i tha se do ta zgjidhte Talha-nÃ«. Me ta dÃ«gjuar kÃ«tÃ«, Umari tha: ÂA do ta bÃ«nit Kalif, njÃ« njeri qÃ« dhuratÃ«n e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit ia ka dhÃ«nÃ« njÃ« Ã§ifuteje?Â NjÃ« person i tretÃ« ia pÃ«rmendi Aliun. Umari ia ktheu: ÂPo ta bÃ«nit atÃ« Kalif, ai sÂdo tÂju lejonte tÃ« devijonit nga e vÃ«rteta. Por unÃ« e di se ju kurrÃ« sÂdo ta zgjidhnit atÃ«.Â
NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mes ishte i pranishÃ«m edhe njÃ« i afÃ«rm i Osmanit. Kur i dÃ«gjoi komentet e Umarit, ai tha. ÂUnÃ« e di se kush do tÃ« jetÃ« Kalifi i ardhshÃ«m. Do tÃ« jetÃ« Osmani.Â


Umari i urdhÃ«roi Ebu TalhasÃ« qÃ« tÂi udhÃ«hiqte muslimanÃ«t nÃ« namaz gjatÃ« kÃ«saj kohe dhe gjithashtu tÂi mbikqyrte negociatat e kÃ«shillit zgjedhor. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, nÃ«n urdhrin e tij i vendosi pesÃ«dhjetÃ« ushtarÃ«, qÃ« tÂi ndihmonin me zbatimin e urdhrave. Po tÃ« duhej, kÃ«ta ushtarÃ« do tÃ« vepronin si ekzekutues. (nga vepra ÂTarih el-KamilÂ e Ibn Ethirit)


DitÃ«n e ardhshme, Umari i thirri sÃ«rish anÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit zgjedhÃ«s dhe u tha:


ÂDomethÃ«nÃ« secili prej jush dÃ«shiron tÃ« bÃ«het Kalif pas meje?Â TÃ« gjithÃ« qÃ«ndruan tÃ« heshtur. Umari e pÃ«rsÃ«riti pyetjen e njejtÃ« dhe Zubejri iu pÃ«rgjigj: ÂE Ã§Âka tÃ« keqe nÃ« kÃ«tÃ«? Ti u bÃ«re Kalif dhe e kreve kÃ«tÃ« punÃ«. PÃ«rse tÃ« mos mund ta kryejmÃ« edhe ne?Â Umari pyeti: ÂA tÂju them nga njÃ« gjÃ« pÃ«r secilin prej juve?Â


ÂUrdhÃ«ro!Â, ia ktheu Zubejri dhe Umari filloi:
ÂSaad bin Ebi Vakkasi Ã«shtÃ« shigjetar i mirÃ« por Ã«shtÃ« arogant dhe Kalifati Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rtej aftÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« tij. Talha Ã«shtÃ« i pasjellshÃ«m, lakmitar dhe dinak. Abdurrahmani Ã«shtÃ« tepÃ«r i dhÃ«nÃ« pas rehatisÃ« dhe luksit. Po tÃ« bÃ«het Kalif, gruaja e tij do ta udhÃ«heqÃ« shtetin. Sa pÃ«r Zubejrin, ai Ã«shtÃ« besimtar kur Ã«shtÃ« i kÃ«naqur dhe jobesimtar kur Ã«shtÃ« i zemÃ«ruar. Aliu e meriton mÃ« sÃ« shumti tÃ« jetÃ« Kalif i muslimanÃ«ve por ai Ã«shtÃ« tepÃ«r ambicioz.Â


Pastaj Umari iu kthye Osmanit dhe i tha:
ÂMerre prej meje! MÃ« vjen sikur e shoh me sytÃ« e mi se si Kurejshi ta vendos nÃ« qafÃ« kÃ«tÃ« qafore (Kalifatin) dhe si ti e ruan familjen e Umejjes dhe tÃ« Muajtit e pastaj ua jep gjithÃ« pasurinÃ« e muslimanÃ«ve. Pastaj mÃ« vjen sikur e shoh se si vijnÃ« ujqÃ«rit arabÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« vrarÃ«. PÃ«r Zotin, nÃ«se Kurejshi e bÃ«n atÃ« qÃ« thashÃ«, ti do ta bÃ«sh atÃ«. Dhe nÃ«se ti e bÃ«n atÃ« qÃ« thashÃ«, edhe arabÃ«t do ta bÃ«jnÃ« tÃ« tyren (do tÂtÃ« vrasin).Â


Umari u tha anÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« kÃ«shillit se i DÃ«rguari i Zotit kishte qenÃ« Âi kÃ«naqurÂ me ta, para se tÃ« vdiste. Por a ishte vallÃ« i DÃ«rguari i kÃ«naqur vetÃ«m mÃ« kÃ«ta gjashtÃ« burra? Mos vallÃ« i DÃ«rguari nuk ishte i kÃ«naqur me asnjÃ« muhaxhir ose ensar tjetÃ«r? NÃ«se jo, atÃ«herÃ« pÃ«rse Umari i pÃ«rjashtoi tÃ« tjerÃ«t nga kÃ«shilli i tij? PjesÃ«s tjetÃ«r tÃ« muhaxhirÃ«ve dhe tÃ« ensarÃ«ve, ai as nuk ua dha tÃ« drejtÃ«n tÃ« shprehnin njÃ« mendim nÃ« lidhje me zgjedhjen, e jo mÃ« ta zgjidhnin Kalifin.


Ndonse Umari i zgjodhi gjashtÃ« kurejshitÃ« pÃ«r kÃ«shillin e tij, me pretekstin se i DÃ«rguari ishte i kÃ«naqur me ta, ai vetÃ« nuk shihte tek ta ndonjÃ« gjÃ« pÃ«r tÂu lÃ«vduar. PÃ«r Umarin, ata ishin arogantÃ«, tÃ« pasjellshÃ«m, lakmitarÃ«, ambicioz etj.


NÃ«se gjatÃ« zgjedhjes sÃ« Ebu Bekrit vÃ«rtet u pranua principi se shoqÃ«ria muslimane duhej ta zgjidhte udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e saj, atÃ«herÃ« pÃ«rse shokÃ«t e Profetit dhe e veja e tij, Aisheja, i kÃ«rkuan me ngulm Umarit qÃ« tÃ« emÃ«ronte njÃ« pasardhÃ«s? A nuk e dinin ata principin se udhÃ«heqÃ«si duhet tÃ« zgjidhej nga shoqÃ«ria muslimane (ummeti)?


Umari, nÃ« vend qÃ« ta miratonte ose ta mohonte principin e zgjedhjes sÃ« Kalifit nga populli musliman, tha se sikur tÃ« emÃ«ronte njÃ« Kalif, do ta kishte ndjekur shembullin e Ebu Bekrit dhe sikur tÃ« mos emÃ«ronte askÃ«nd, atÃ«herÃ« do ta kishte ndjekur shembullin e Profetit. Ai emÃ«roi gjashtÃ« persona nÃ« njÃ« kÃ«shill qÃ« duhej ta zgjidhte Kalifin nga mesi i tyre, pavarÃ«sisht dÃ«shirÃ«s sÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane (ummetit).


ÃshtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« se Umari nuk emÃ«roi njÃ« pasardhÃ«s. Por kÃ«shilli qÃ« duhej ta zgjidhte pasardhÃ«sin e tij, ishte de facto njÃ« emÃ«rim. PÃ«rbÃ«rja e kÃ«shillit garantonte qÃ« tÃ« zgjidhej vetÃ«m kandidati i vetÃ« Umarit dhe qÃ« Aliu tÃ« mos kishte mundÃ«si pÃ«r tÃ« fituar. Abdurrahman bin Aufi ishte burri i motrÃ«s sÃ« Osmanit, nga njÃ« grua tjetÃ«r e babait tÃ« tij. Sad bin Ebi Vakkasi ishte kushÃ«riri i parÃ« i Abdurrahmanit dhe ishte nÃ«n ndikimin e tij. Flasim pÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ« kur solidaritetit fisnor ose mÃ« saktÃ«, shovinizmi fisnor ishte akoma shumÃ« i fortÃ« nÃ« mesin e arabÃ«ve. Talha i takonte fisit tÃ« Ebu Bekrit dhe ishte i martuar me njÃ«rÃ«n nga vajzat e tija. Andaj, ishte e paimagjinueshme qÃ« ndonjÃ«ri prej tyre tÂia jepte Aliut votÃ«n e tij. Me kÃ«tÃ«, edhe para se tÃ« fillonte kÃ«shilli, Aliu ishte nÃ« njÃ« minus prej katÃ«r votash. E shumta qÃ« mund tÃ« shpresonte Aliu ishte vota e Zubejrit. Por sido qÃ« tÃ« ishte, Abdurrahman bin Aufi, sipas urdhrit tÃ« Umarit, do ta kishte votÃ«n vendimtare. Si njÃ« njeri i besueshÃ«m i Umarit, ishte e pashmangshme qÃ« ai ta zgjidhte vÃ«llain e tÃ« shoqes, Osmanin.


Pakica nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kÃ«shill kishte dy mundÃ«si. Ose do tÂi bindej votÃ«s vendimtare tÃ« Abdurrahmanit, ose do ta pranonte dÃ«nimin me vdekje.
Hudhejfeja, njÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e Profetit, pÃ«rcjell se pak kohÃ« para se tÃ« vritej, Umarin e pyetÃ«n se kÃ« do ta emÃ«ronte si pasardhÃ«s. PÃ«rgjigja e tij ishte: ÂOsmanin.Â (nga veprat ÂKenzÂul-ummalÂ dhe ÂTarih-i AhmediÂ)


Umari nuk dÃ«shirone asgjÃ« mÃ« shumÃ« sesa ta emÃ«ronte Osmanin si Kalif tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Por pÃ«r njÃ« arsye qÃ« vetÃ«m ai e di, nuk dÃ«shironte ta bÃ«nte hapur kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. NÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n kohÃ«, ai nuk lejoi qÃ« muslimanÃ«t ta shprehnin vullnetin e tyre nÃ« lidhje me zgjedhjen e Kalifit. Ai e dinte se po tÃ« liheshin tÃ« lirÃ«, muslimanÃ«t kurrÃ« nuk do ta zgjidhnin atÃ« qÃ« dÃ«shironte Umari. Andaj, ai krijoi njÃ« metodÃ« tÃ« re pÃ«r ta zgjedhur udhÃ«heqÃ«sin. Kjo metodÃ« e re, e pÃ«rgatitur me shumÃ« kujdes, e garantonte zgjedhjen e Osmanit. Umari, pra, e kishte mbledhur kÃ«tÃ« kÃ«shill vetÃ«m pÃ«r tÂi maskuar qÃ«llimet e tija tÃ« vÃ«rteta.


Mbase do tÃ« ishte shumÃ« mÃ« nÃ« interes tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane, sikur Umari ta kishte emÃ«ruar hapur Osmanin, pa krijuar njÃ« kÃ«shill zgjedhÃ«sish. NjÃ« emÃ«rim i tillÃ« i drejtpÃ«rdrejtÃ« dhe i hapur do tÂi kishte shmangur luftÃ«rat civile nÃ« Islam. Vite mÃ« vonÃ«, kÃ«shilli i zgjedhÃ«sve tÃ« tij do tÃ« bÃ«hej katalizatori kryesor i betejave tÃ« BasrÃ«s, Siffinit dhe Nehrevanit. Umari ia arriti qÃ«llimit tÃ« tij por ky sukses ishte vetÃ«m i pÃ«rkohshÃ«m dhe do tÂi kushtonte shumÃ« integritetit tÃ« ardhshÃ«m tÃ« Islamit.


Abdullah ibn Abbas ibn Abdul Muttalibi ishte kushÃ«riri i parÃ« i Profetit dhe i Ali ibn Ebu Talibit. Kur dÃ«gjoi se Umari i kishte dhÃ«nÃ« fuqi tÃ« veÃ§anta Abdurrahman bin Aufit nÃ« kÃ«shillin zgjedhÃ«s, i tha Aliut:


ÂSÃ«rish e humbÃ«m Kalifatin. Ky njeri dÃ«shiron qÃ« Osmani tÃ« jetÃ« Kalifi i ardhshÃ«m. E di se do ta mbajnÃ« Kalifatin larg shtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« Muhammedit.Â


Aliu ia ktheu:


ÂPajtohem me atÃ« qÃ« thua dhe as qÃ« kam ndonjÃ« shpresÃ« nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. MegjithatÃ«, unÃ« do tÃ« marr pjesÃ« nÃ« KÃ«shill dhe muslimanÃ«t do ta shohin me sytÃ« e tyre dallimin ndÃ«rmjet fjalÃ«ve dhe veprave tÃ« Umarit. Duke mÃ« vendosur nÃ« kÃ«shillin zgjedhÃ«s, nÃ« jo tjetÃ«r, ai e njeh tÃ« drejtÃ«n time pÃ«r tÂu bÃ«rÃ« Kalif, ndonse nÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n gjithnjÃ« thoshte se ProfetÃ«sia dhe Kalifati nuk mund tÃ« gjenden nÃ« njÃ« familje.Â


Por nga e dinte Ibn Abbasi se Umari dÃ«shironte qÃ« Osmani tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif? SiÃ§ pÃ«rmendÃ«m edhe mÃ« parÃ«, kjo gjÃ« ishte e qartÃ« nga pÃ«rbÃ«rja e kÃ«shillit. NjÃ« vÃ«shtrim i shkurtÃ«r nÃ« kushtet e imponuara tÃ« zgjedhjes dhe nÃ« pÃ«rbÃ«rjen e kÃ«shillit, e bÃ«n tÃ« qartÃ« se rezultati i kÃ«tij kÃ«shilli ishte i paracaktuar. KÃ«to kushte deklaronin qartÃ« dhe zÃ«shÃ«m se Kalifati do tÃ« ishte dhuratÃ« qÃ« do tÂi shkonte Osmanit dhe fisit tÃ« tij umajjad. Andaj, pas shpalljes sÃ« pÃ«rbÃ«rjes sÃ« kÃ«shillit, edhe sikur Aliu tÃ« kishte akoma interes pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« kÃ«shill dhe pÃ«r qÃ«llimin e tij, ky interes ishte thjesht abstrakt dhe akademik, siÃ§ thoshte edhe vetÃ«. PjesÃ«marrja e tij nÃ« kÃ«shill vetÃ«m sa do tÂi tregonte kundÃ«rthÃ«niet qÃ« gjendeshin nÃ« tÃ«.


Tani jetojmÃ« nÃ« epokÃ«n e demokracisÃ«, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n njerÃ«zit i zgjedhin udhÃ«heqÃ«sit e tyre. Zgjedhje mbahen nga nivelet mÃ« tÃ« ulÃ«ta tÃ« jetÃ«s publike deri nÃ« nivelet mÃ« sipÃ«rore tÃ« zgjedhjes sÃ« njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si kombÃ«tar dhe shtetÃ«ror. Por kurrÃ« nuk ka ndodhur qÃ« kandidati qÃ« i humb zgjedhjet, tÃ« vritet. KandidatÃ«t qÃ« i humbin zgjedhjet, bÃ«hen liderÃ« tÃ« njÃ« opozite tÃ« mirÃ«filltÃ«, e cila Ã«shtÃ« jetike pÃ«r vetÃ« demokracinÃ«. NÃ«se eliminohet kjo opozitÃ«, demokracia bÃ«het viktimÃ« dhe shteti kthehet nÃ« njÃ« regjim totalitar.


Urdhri i Umarit pÃ«r ta vrarÃ« pakicÃ«n qÃ« do tÃ« dilte nga kÃ«shilli, nuk ka njÃ« shembull tjetÃ«r nÃ« historinÃ« e njerÃ«zimit. Ai e urdhÃ«roi ekzekutimin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, tÃ« cilÃ«t si kandidatÃ« pÃ«r Kalifatin, do tÃ« merrnin mÃ« pak vota se tÃ« tjerÃ«t, edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r faktit se varej prej tÃ« tjerÃ«ve se sa vota do te merrnin. Me fjalÃ« tÃ« tjera, Umari shpalli se ishte njÃ« ÂkrimÂ qÃ« tÃ« marrÃ«sh mÃ« pak vota se kundÃ«rshtari dhe se dÃ«nimi i kÃ«tij krimi ishte vdekja.


Ky ishte vendimi i fundit i njeriut, i cili vite para kÃ«tij rasti, do tÃ« thoshte: ÂLibri i Zotit na mjafton.Â A thua ai vÃ«rtet i besonte fjalÃ«t qÃ« i dilnin nga goja? A e kishte lexuar vallÃ« ndonjÃ«herÃ« kÃ«tÃ« LibÃ«r? Mos vallÃ« kishte gjetur tek ai libÃ«r ndonjÃ« urdhÃ«r pÃ«r ta vrarÃ« njÃ« kandidat vetÃ«m ngase kishte marrÃ« mÃ« pak vota se kundÃ«rshtari?


KÃ«tu duhet theksuar se nÃ« mesin e gjashtÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« kÃ«shillit, asnjÃ«ri sÂi kishte kÃ«rkuar Umarit tÃ« ishte nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kÃ«shill. Veprimet e tija nÃ« formimin e kÃ«shillit ishin krejtÃ«sisht arbitrare. Ai ua imponoi detyrÃ«n e zgjedhjes sÃ« Kalifit, me kushtin se nÃ«se dikush shfaqte mospajtime me shumicÃ«n, duhej tÃ« vritej.


Me sa dukej, Umari e gjeti njÃ« ÂilaÃ§Â totalitar pÃ«r ta larguar nga muslimanÃ«t mundÃ«sinÃ« e tÃ« qenit tÃ« pakÃ«naqur.
PÃ«r shumÃ« shekuj, muslimanÃ«t sunnitÃ« e kanÃ« pÃ«rhapur legjendÃ«n e asaj qÃ« e quajnÃ« ÂdrejtÃ«sia e UmaritÂ. A thua vallÃ« edhe urdhri i tij pÃ«r tÂi vrarÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit zgjedhÃ«s, ishte njÃ« shembull i kÃ«saj drejtÃ«sie? A Ã«shtÃ« ky shembulli i drejtÃ«sisÃ«, me tÃ« cilin mund tÃ« mburremi para botÃ«s? Umari vdiq tÃ« shtunÃ«n e fundit tÃ« muajit Dhilhixhxhe (muaji i fundit i kalendarit islamik) tÃ« vitit 23 pas Hixhrit (viti 644 i erÃ«s sonÃ«) dhe u varros pranÃ« Profetit dhe Ebu Bekrit.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

AnÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit zgjedhÃ«s


NÃ« shtratin e vdekjes, Umari zgjodhi gjashtÃ« muhaxhirÃ«, si anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« njÃ« kÃ«shilli qÃ« duhej ta zgjidhte Kalifin e ardhshÃ«m tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Ata ishin: Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, Osman bin Affani, Talha bin Ubejdullahu, Zubejr bin Avvami, Abdurrahman bin Aufi dhe Sad bin Ebi Vakkasi. PÃ«rveÃ§ Aliut, tÃ« gjithÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit ishin “kapitalistÃ«” ose mÃ« saktÃ« mbase, “neokapitalistÃ«”. Kur erdhÃ«n nga Mekkeja, ata ishin tÃ« varfÃ«r dhe tÃ« pastrehÃ«. Por pÃ«r dymbÃ«dhjetÃ« vjet, qÃ« nga vdekja e Muhammedit nÃ« vitin 632 dhe deri nÃ« vdekjen e Umarit nÃ« vitin 644, tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin pasanikÃ«. NdÃ«rmjet kÃ«tyre dy datave, ata ishin pasuruar jashtÃ« mase dhe ishin bÃ«rÃ« pasanikÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dhenj tÃ« asaj kohe. Aliu u pranua nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« “klub” ekskluziv, ndonse nuk i pÃ«rmbushte “kriteret” e nevojshme.


PÃ«rveÃ§ faktit se Aliu, pÃ«r dallim nga anÃ«tarÃ«t e tjerÃ« qÃ« jetonin nga tÃ« ardhurat e tokave tÃ« tyre tÃ« shumta, ishte njÃ« kopshtar, kishte edhe njÃ« dallim shumÃ« mÃ« tÃ« madh ndÃ«rmjet atij dhe tÃ« tjerÃ«ve. PÃ«rnga karakteri, personaliteti, sjellja, filozofia dhe kÃ«ndvÃ«shtrimi mbi jetÃ«n, Aliu ishte njÃ« “antitezÃ«” e tyre.


Vargu i famshÃ«m i Keats thotÃ«:


“Bukuria Ã«shtÃ« e vÃ«rteta dhe e vÃ«rteta Ã«shtÃ« bukuria.” Logjika e njejtÃ« mund tÃ« pÃ«rdoret edhe pÃ«r tÃ« thÃ«nÃ«: “Fuqia ekonomike Ã«shtÃ« fuqi politike dhe fuqia politike Ã«shtÃ« fuqi ekonomike”. Karl Marksi do tÃ« thoshte: “Ajo klasÃ« shoqÃ«rore qÃ« ka fuqi ekonomike, do ta ketÃ« domosdo edhe fuqinÃ« politike dhe shoqÃ«rore.”


Presidenti Abraham Lincoln e definonte demokracinÃ« si njÃ« qeverisje tÃ« popullit, pÃ«r popullin dhe nga populli.


Por kur nÃ« vitin 1984, Ronald Reagan u zgjodh President i SHBA-ve, rusÃ«t thonin: “Qeveria e SHBA-ve Ã«shtÃ« qeverisje e milionerÃ«ve, pÃ«r milionerÃ«t dhe nga milionerÃ«t.”


TÃ« gjithÃ« anÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit tÃ« Umarit ishin “milionerÃ«”, pÃ«rveÃ§ Ali ibn Ebu Talibit. Ajo qÃ« do tÃ« japim nÃ« vijim, janÃ« portretet e historianÃ«ve nÃ« lidhje me anÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit zgjedhÃ«s tÃ« Umarit:


D.S. Margoliouth



Osmani, djali i Affanit, i cili qe gjashtÃ« vjet mÃ« i ri se Profeti, ishte njÃ« tregtar rrobash. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ai gjithashtu u jepte hua njerÃ«zve pÃ«r sipÃ«rmarrje tÃ« ndryshme, me kusht qÃ« ta gÃ«zonte gjysmÃ«n e tÃ« ardhurave. Osmani ishte njÃ« njeri shumÃ« i pÃ«rpiktÃ« nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjet ekonomike. Motra e tij bÃ«nte kapela dhe ishte e martuar me njÃ« berber. Osmani nuk ishte njeri i luftÃ«s, siÃ§ do tÃ« dÃ«shmonte edhe historia. Ai iu shmang njÃ«rÃ«s betejÃ«, iku nga njÃ« tjetÃ«r dhe u vra si njÃ« murg, duke e lexuar Kur’anin.


NÃ« veprÃ«n “Tabakaat”, nÃ« lidhje me Osmanin, Ibn Sadi thotÃ«:


“Kur vdiq, ai la pas 35 milionÃ« dirhemÃ«, 150 mijÃ« dinarÃ«, 3000 deve dhe shumÃ« kuaj. PÃ«r vete, ai kishte ndÃ«rtuar njÃ« pallat nÃ« Medine, tÃ« dekoruar me mermer dhe dru. Kishte edhe 1000 skllevÃ«r.” (“Muhammed dhe rritja e Islamit”, LondÃ«r, 1931)



E.A. Belyaev



NÃ« rininÃ« e tij, para se tÃ« shpallej Islami, Osmani kishte qenÃ« shumÃ« i pasur dhe kishte fituar mjaft para nga fajdeja. AftÃ«sitÃ« e tija ekonomike dhe talenti qÃ« kishte pÃ«r tregti, e arritÃ«n kulmin kur u bÃ« Kalif. Ai ndÃ«rtoi njÃ« shtÃ«pi prej guri pÃ«r vete, me dyer tÃ« zbukuruara me dru cilÃ«sor. NÃ« Medine, ai bleu shumÃ« prona tÃ« patundura, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« kÃ«tu edhe kopshte dhe puse. Nga plantacionet e tija nÃ« Vadi el-Kurra, nÃ« Hunejn dhe nÃ« vende tÃ« tjera, ai kishte pÃ«rfitime tÃ« mÃ«dha qÃ« arrinin 100,000 dinarÃ«. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«tyre, kishte njÃ« numÃ«r tÃ« madhe kuajsh dhe devesh nÃ« kÃ«to toka. DitÃ«n qÃ« vdiq, pasuria e Osmanit ishte 150,000 dinarÃ« dhe 1 milionÃ« dirhemÃ«.
Duke e rritur pasurinÃ« e tij nÃ« dÃ«m tÃ« thesarit musliman, Osmani u lejoi disa shokÃ«ve tÃ« afÃ«rt tÃ« Muhammedit qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rfitonin nga kÃ«to tÃ« ardhura, duke e arsyetuar kÃ«tÃ« lÃ«vizje tÃ« tij me faktin se ata ishin veteranÃ«t e Islamit. ShokÃ«t e Profetit e duartrokitÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« politikÃ« bujare tÃ« Osmanit. PÃ«r shembull, Zubejr bin Avvami, njÃ«ri nga mÃ« tÃ« famshmit nÃ« mesin e tyre, kishte shtÃ«pi nÃ« Kufe, nÃ« Basra, nÃ« Fustat dhe nÃ« Aleksandri. Prona e tij ishte rreth 50 mijÃ« dinarÃ«, pÃ«rveÃ§ tÃ« cilave kishte edhe 1000 kuaj dhe 1000 skllevÃ«r.
NjÃ« tjetÃ«r shok i Profetit, Talha bin Ubejdullahu, ndÃ«rtoi njÃ« shtÃ«pi tÃ« madhe nÃ« Kufe dhe bleu toka tÃ« mÃ«dha nÃ« Irak, tÃ« cilat i sillnin 1000 dinarÃ« nÃ« ditÃ«. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ai ndÃ«rtoi edhe njÃ« shtÃ«pi luksoze nÃ« Medine.
Edhe Abdurrahman bin Auf, njÃ« shok tjetÃ«r i famshÃ«m i Muhammedit, ndÃ«rtoi pÃ«r vete njÃ« shtÃ«pi tÃ« madhe luksoze. NÃ« stallat e tija kishte 100 kuaj dhe pÃ«rveÃ§ tyre, kishte edhe 1000 deve dhe 10,000 dele. NjÃ« e katÃ«rta e pasurisÃ« sÃ« tij kur vdiq, ishte 84 mijÃ« dinarÃ«. Kjo garÃ« pÃ«r t’u pasuruar ishte tejet e pÃ«rhapur nÃ« mesin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit dhe nÃ« rrethin e Osmanit. (“ArabÃ«t, Islami dhe Kalifati arab nÃ« MesjetÃ«”, New York, 1969)


Bernard Lewis



Sad bin Ebi Vakkasi e ndÃ«rtoi nÃ« El-Akik shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij. Ishte kjo njÃ« shtÃ«pi e madhe dhe e lartÃ«, me ballkone nÃ« pjesÃ«n e sipÃ«rme. Sad bin Musajjibi pÃ«rcjell se kur vdiq Zejd bin Thabiti, ai la copa ari dhe argjendi qÃ« u ndanÃ« me sÃ«patÃ«. PÃ«rveÃ§ tyre, ai la pas edhe prona nÃ« vlerÃ« prej 100 mijÃ« dinarÃ«ve. (“Islami nÃ« histori”, New York, 1973)


Dr. Taha Husejn nga Egjipti, nÃ« veprÃ«n e tij “el-Fitna’tul-Kubra” (Trazirat e mÃ«dha), tÃ« botuar nÃ« vitin 1959 nÃ« Kairo, shkruan:



“Kur Osmani u bÃ« Kalif, ai jo vetÃ«m qÃ« e zhvleftÃ«soi urdhrin e Umarit qÃ« u ndalonte shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit tÃ« shkonin nÃ« tokat e pushtuara, por edhe u dha dhurata bujare nga thesari shtetÃ«ror. NjÃ« ditÃ«, ai i dha 600 mijÃ« dirhemÃ« Zubejrit dhe njÃ« ditÃ« tjetÃ«r, 100 mijÃ« dirhemÃ« TalhasÃ«, qÃ« tÃ« mund tÃ« blenin tokÃ«, prona dhe skllevÃ«r nÃ« tokat e tjera tÃ« Islamit.”


Abdurrahman bin Aufi ishte nga rrethi i afÃ«rm i Osmanit. NÃ« lidhje me tÃ«, Sir William Muir shkruan: “Abdurrahmani, gjatÃ« gjithÃ« viteve qÃ« do tÃ« ushqehej me bukÃ« tÃ« ngrohtÃ« e me Ã§do lloj mishi tÃ« shijshÃ«m, do ta vÃ«shtronte tryezÃ«n e tij tÃ« pasur dhe do tÃ« qante duke e kujtuar ushqimin varfanjak tÃ« Profetit.” (“Jeta e Muhammedit”, LondÃ«r, 1877)


Dashuria e Abdurrahmanin pÃ«r Muhammedin Ã«shtÃ« vÃ«rtet e prekshme. GratÃ« dhe konkubinat e tija tÃ« shumta i pÃ«rgatisnin ushqime tÃ« Ã§do lloji dhe me t’u ulur nÃ« tryezÃ«, atij i kujtoheshin kohÃ«t e vÃ«shtira tÃ« Profetit. AtÃ« “e merrte malli” pÃ«r Profetin dhe pÃ«r ato kohÃ«, qante shumÃ« dhe mÃ« pas, i hante tÃ« gjitha gjÃ«rat nÃ« tryezÃ«.


Sir William Muir, duke i shprehur pÃ«rshtypjet e tija nÃ« lidhje me shokÃ«t e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, shkruan:
Kur tÃ« shihen biografitÃ« e shokÃ«ve (sahabeve) tÃ« parÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit, shumÃ« pak gjÃ«ra e ilustrojnÃ« aq qartÃ« shpirtin e Islamit, sa numri i madh i grave dhe i konkubinave tÃ« tyre, bashkÃ« me numrin e madh tÃ« divorceve dhe pasuritÃ« e mÃ«dha qÃ« i mblodhÃ«n. TÃ« gjitha kÃ«to, nÃ« njÃ« kundÃ«rshtim tÃ« madh me ditÃ«t e hershme tÃ« Krishterimit. (“Jeta e Muhammedit”, LondÃ«r, 1877)


Sir William Muir bÃ«n njÃ« padrejtÃ«si tÃ« madhe kur i fut tÃ« gjithÃ« shokÃ«t e Profetit nÃ« njÃ« thes, ndonse nÃ« mesin e tyre kishte dy kategori tÃ« ndryshme. NÃ« kategorinÃ« e parÃ« qÃ« e pÃ«rbÃ«nte shumicÃ«n, bÃ«nin pjesÃ« ata shokÃ« tÃ« Profetit, tÃ« cilÃ«t ai i vlerÃ«son saktÃ« nÃ« veprÃ«n e tij. MegjithatÃ«, ekzistonte edhe njÃ« kategori tjetÃ«, ndonse shumÃ« e vogÃ«l, tÃ« cilÃ«n Sir William Muir as qÃ« e vÃ« re.


Krahas kÃ«saj, ai bÃ«n njÃ« padrejtÃ«si akoma mÃ« tÃ« madhe kur lakminÃ« e pashueshme tÃ« shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, ia mvesh “shpirtit tÃ« Islamit”. Lakmia e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit ose sÃ« paku e shumicÃ«s sÃ« tyre, pÃ«r t’u pasuruar, nuk e ilustron shpirtin e Islamit por pÃ«krundrazi, njÃ« veprim qÃ« bie ndesh me kÃ«tÃ« shpirt. Obsesionet materialiste bien ndesh me shpirtin dhe me logjikÃ«n e Islamit. Kur’ani i ka dÃ«nuar qartÃ« ata qÃ« mbledhin ar dhe argjend.


NÃ«se dikush dÃ«shiron ta shohÃ« shpirtin e vÃ«rtetÃ« tÃ« Islamit, nuk do ta gjejÃ« atÃ« nÃ« bÃ«mat e pasanikÃ«ve tÃ« Medines por nÃ« jetÃ«n, karakterin dhe nÃ« veprimet e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit si Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, Selman Farisiu, Ebu Dherr Giffariu, Ammar bin Jasiri, Uvejs Karaniu dhe Bilalli. Po tÃ« pÃ«rsiateshin nÃ« lidhje me jetÃ«n e thjeshtÃ«, tÃ« pastÃ«r dhe tÃ« shenjtÃ« tÃ« kÃ«tyre njerÃ«zve, orientalistÃ«t do ta ndryshonin vlerÃ«simin e tyre nÃ« lidhje me shpirtin e Islamit.


KÃ«tu duhet tÃ« theksojmÃ« se tÃ« gjithÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit zgjedhÃ«s ishin mekkas. NÃ« mesin e tyre, nuk kishte asnjeri nga Medineja. Me shumÃ« kujdes, Umari i kishte mbajtur medinasit larg kÃ«saj Ã§Ã«shtjeje. Kur u shpjegonte anÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« kÃ«shillit se Ã§’duhej tÃ« bÃ«nin, ai u drejtohej me fjalÃ«t “O muhaxhirÃ«!” MÃ« pas, Umari do t’u thoshte se Kalifi duhej tÃ« ishte njÃ«ri prej tyre dhe se medinasit nuk kishin ndonjÃ« hise nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« punÃ«. Umari i pÃ«rmendi disa njerÃ«z tÃ« vdekur tashmÃ« dhe tha se, sikur tÃ« ishte gjallÃ« ndonjÃ«ri prej tyre, do ta emÃ«ronte atÃ« pÃ«r Kalif.


Dr. Taha Husejn



Profeti i Islamit s’kishte disa orÃ« qÃ« kishte vdekur, kur Islami u pÃ«rball me krizÃ«n e parÃ« tÃ« tij: Ã§Ã«shtjen e pasardhÃ«sit tÃ« Profetit. EnsarÃ«t u thanÃ« muhaxhirÃ«ve qÃ« tÃ« kishte njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s nga ata dhe njÃ« nga muhaxhirÃ«t. Por Ebu Bekri nuk u pajtua me kÃ«tÃ« dhe e pÃ«rcolli njÃ« thÃ«nie tÃ« Profetit: “UdhÃ«heqÃ«sit duhet tÃ« jenÃ« nga Kurejshi.” MÃ« pas, u tha ensarÃ«ve: “Ne do tÃ« sundojmÃ« dhe ju do tÃ« jeni kÃ«shilltarÃ«t tanÃ«.” EnsarÃ«t e pranuan kÃ«tÃ« sugjerim (pÃ«rveÃ§ Saad bin Ubades).
KÃ«shtu lindi “aristokracia” e Islamit. E drejta e sundimit fshihej nÃ« afÃ«rsinÃ« me Muhammedin dhe me kÃ«tÃ«, kjo e drejtÃ« u kufizua tek Kurejshi. EnsarÃ«t do tÃ« ishin kÃ«shilltarÃ«t e tyre. Ãdo musliman kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ« kÃ«shillonte. Por Kurejshi do tÃ« udhÃ«hiqte kurse ensarÃ«t dhe muslimanÃ«t e tjerÃ« do ta kÃ«shillonin elitÃ«n udhÃ«heqÃ«se, por pa udhÃ«hequr vetÃ«.
Kur Umari po vdiste, ai u pyet nÃ« lidhje me pasardhÃ«sin e tij dhe tha: “Po tÃ« ishte gjallÃ« Ebu Ubejdeja, do ta bÃ«ja atÃ« Kalif. Po tÃ« ishte gjallÃ« Halid bin Velidi, atÃ« do ta bÃ«ja Kalif dhe po tÃ« ishte gjallÃ« Salimi, robi i Hudhejfes, atÃ« do ta bÃ«ja Kalif.” Salimi ishte njÃ« skllav nga Istakhari i PersisÃ«. Ai u emancipua dhe u bÃ« njÃ« “mevel’li” i Hudhejfes, domethÃ«nÃ« jetonte nÃ«n mbrojtjen e tij. Ishte njÃ« njeri i mirÃ«njohur pÃ«r virtytshmÃ«rinÃ« e tij, me tÃ« cilin edhe nÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« Profetit, shumÃ« muslimanÃ« konsultoheshin nÃ« lidhje me Ã§Ã«shtjet e fesÃ«. NdonjÃ«herÃ« madje, ai i udhÃ«hiqte muslimanÃ«t nÃ« lutje. Ai u vra nÃ« luftÃ«rat “Ridda” gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Ebu Bekrit. Salimi ishte njÃ« njeri i devotshÃ«m qÃ« i druhej Zotit. (“El-Fitne’tul-Kubra”, Kairo, 1959)


Sa keq qÃ« Salimi nuk ishte gjallÃ« qÃ« Umari tÃ« mund ta bÃ«nte pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin. Mbase Salimi do tÃ« ishte njÃ« Kalif i shkÃ«lqyeshÃ«m. Por sido qÃ« tÃ« ishte, me fjalÃ«t e tija, Umari e zhvleftÃ«soi “hadithin”, tÃ« cilin Ebu Bekri e kishte pÃ«rcjellur para ensarÃ«ve nÃ« Sakife dhe sipas tÃ« cilit, vetÃ«m Kurejshi kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ« udhÃ«hiqte. Tani ja ku ishte Umari, ky “udhÃ«heqÃ«s i madh” i shkollÃ«s sunnite, qÃ« ishte i gatshÃ«m ta bÃ«nte Kalif, Salimin, njÃ« njeri i cili:



•	nuk ishte nga Kurejshi

•	nuk ishte arab

•	nuk ishte i lirÃ« por ishte thjesht njÃ« skllav i liruar, i cili vazhdonte tÃ« jetonte nÃ«n mbrojtje tÃ« ish tÃ« zotit.



Duke vdekur, Umari vÃ«rtetoi se “hadithi” nÃ« lidhje me udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e Kurejshit, me tÃ« cilin muhaxhirÃ«t i nÃ«nshtruan ensarÃ«t nÃ« Sakife, ishte i gÃ«njeshtÃ«rt. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ai vÃ«rtetonte se pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« njÃ« Kalif i muslimanÃ«ve, nuk ishte e domosdoshme tÃ« ishe kurejshit. Si njÃ« kandidat pÃ«r Kalif, Umari e mendonte edhe njÃ« skllav qÃ« s’ishte i dalluar pÃ«r gjÃ« tjetÃ«r veÃ§se pÃ«r virtytshmÃ«rinÃ« e tij por kurrÃ« nuk do tÃ« mund tÃ« mendonte njÃ« kandidat nga medinasit, pavarÃ«sisht se ky i fundit mund tÃ« ishte njÃ« musliman i dalluar, si nÃ« luftÃ« ashtu edhe nÃ« paqe. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, ensarÃ«t nuk do tÃ« merrnin as edhe ndonjÃ« pozitÃ« tjetÃ«r mÃ« tÃ« ulÃ«t se Kalifati.


NÃ« veprÃ«n e tij “El-Faruk”, Muhammed Shibli Nomaniu ka pÃ«rpiluar njÃ« listÃ« tÃ« zyrtarÃ«ve ushtarakÃ« dhe civilÃ« gjatÃ« sundimit tÃ« Umarit. Me njÃ« pÃ«rjashtim tÃ« vetÃ«m (Osman bin Hunejf), e gjithÃ« lista pÃ«rbÃ«het nga njerÃ«z tÃ« famshÃ«m pÃ«r antipatinÃ« ndaj Aliut, hashimitÃ«ve dhe ensarÃ«ve. Ishin tÃ« njejtÃ«t kÃ«ta ensarÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t njÃ«herÃ« e njÃ« kohÃ«, i kishin dhÃ«nÃ« strehÃ« Umarit nÃ« qytetin e tyre. Ata i kishin dhÃ«nÃ« bukÃ«, veshmbathje dhe shtÃ«pi, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur ai s’e kishte asnjÃ«rÃ«n prej tyre. Tani Umari po ua “kthente” kÃ«tÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«.


QÃ«ndrimi i Umarit ndaj ensarÃ«ve Ã«shtÃ« krejtÃ«sisht i kundÃ«rt me atÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Ky i fundit i donte ensarÃ«t, shumÃ« prej tyre i emÃ«roi si guvernatorÃ« tÃ« Medines dhe i bÃ«ri komandantÃ« tÃ« shumÃ« ekspeditave. Madje nÃ« njÃ« rast, ai do tÃ« thoshte se mÃ« mirÃ« do tÃ« ishte me ensarÃ«t, sesa me njerÃ«zit e tjerÃ«. I DÃ«rguari i konsideronte ensarÃ«t tÃ« aftÃ« dhe tÃ« kualifikuar pÃ«r t’i udhÃ«hequr muhaxhirÃ«t.


Montgomery Watt



FjalÃ«t e Muhammedit “Ngrihuni pÃ«r “Sejjidin” (udhÃ«heqÃ«sin) tuaj!” nÃ« rastin kur Sad bin Muadhi do tÃ« gjykonte pÃ«r Ã§Ã«shtjen e fisit Kurajza, mund tÃ« merrej si njÃ« shembull se ensarÃ«t ishin tÃ« aftÃ« pÃ«r t’i udhÃ«hequr kurejshitÃ«t. Andaj ky tregim u ndryshua nÃ« shumÃ« mÃ«nyra, pÃ«r ta eliminuar Ã§do mundÃ«si qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rcillej ky kuptim. (“Muhammedi nÃ« Medine”, Oxford, 1966)


I DÃ«rguari i Zotit e kishte cilÃ«suar Sadin (njÃ« medinas) “udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« Kurejshit”. Ishte mÃ« se e qartÃ« se Sadi ishte i aftÃ« pÃ«r t’i udhÃ«hequr kurejshitÃ«t dhe pÃ«rse tÃ« mos ishte? NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, Ã§’meritash kishin vallÃ« kurejshitÃ«t qÃ« nuk i kishin ensarÃ«t? AsnjÃ«! Por megjithatÃ«, me vdekjen e Muhammedit, ata pÃ«rnjÃ«herÃ« e humbÃ«n “aftÃ«sinÃ«” pÃ«r tÃ« udhÃ«hequr. GjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit, ishte njÃ« dizavantazh tÃ« ishe njÃ« ensar, kur bÃ«hej fjalÃ« pÃ«r emÃ«rimin nÃ« njÃ« post tÃ« caktuar qeverisÃ«s.


LauraVeccia Vaglieri



Teksa po vdiste, Umari merakosej pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sin e tij dhe zgjodhi njÃ« kÃ«shill prej gjashtÃ« vetÃ«sh, qÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« kurejshitÃ«, detyra e tÃ« cilÃ«ve do tÃ« ishte tÃ« zgjidhnin njÃ« Kalif nga mesi i tyre. Medinasit tashmÃ« kishin humbur Ã§do tÃ« drejtÃ« nÃ« zgjedhjen e udhÃ«heqÃ«sit tÃ« shtetit. (“Historia e Islamit”, Cambridge, 1970)


PÃ«rveÃ§ qÃ« nuk kishin kurrfarÃ« tÃ« drejte pÃ«r ta zgjedhur udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e shtetit ose pÃ«r t’u kandiduar pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« pozitÃ«, medinasit nuk kishin thuase kurrfarÃ« tÃ« drejte tjetÃ«r. Ata mund t’i kenÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« disa “kÃ«shilla” Ebu Bekrit ose Umarit sepse nÃ« Sakife, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari u kishin thÃ«nÃ« se do tÃ« kÃ«shilloheshin me ensarÃ«t.


ShumÃ« pak njerÃ«z do ta vinin nÃ« dyshim tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n se pÃ«rkrahja e ensarÃ«ve, qÃ« ishte faktori kryesor nÃ« zhvillimet e vitit tÃ« parÃ« pas Hixhrit, 11 vite mÃ« pas, ishte kthyer nÃ« njÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje krejtÃ«sisht tÃ« parÃ«ndÃ«sishme.


FjalÃ«t e dÃ«shpÃ«ruara tÃ« Hubab ibn el-Mundhirit nÃ« Sakife kishin dalÃ« tejet tÃ« sakta. Ai kishte thÃ«nÃ« se fÃ«mijÃ«t e ensarÃ«ve do tÃ« fillonin tÃ« luteshin pÃ«r bukÃ« nÃ« dyert e muhaxhirÃ«ve dhe do tÃ« dÃ«boheshin qÃ« andej. Por mÃ« e keqja pÃ«r ensarÃ«t do tÃ« vinte akoma, kur nÃ« fron tÃ« vendosej Jezidi, djali i Muavijes.


EnsarÃ«t luftuan nÃ« tÃ« gjitha betejat e Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit por gjithnjÃ« si ushtarÃ« tÃ« thjeshtÃ« dhe kurrÃ« si gjeneralÃ« tÃ« ushtrisÃ«. Edhe pasuritÃ« e reja qÃ« po vinin nÃ« Medine pas pushtimeve tÃ« mÃ«dha, duket se u shmangeshin ensarÃ«ve, pÃ«rveÃ§ disave nga mesi i tyre qÃ« kishin bashkÃ«punuar me qeverinÃ« e Sakifes. NÃ« mesin e kÃ«tyre tÃ« fundit ishin dy spiunÃ«t qÃ« e informuan Umarin dhe Ebu Bekrin nÃ« lidhje Sakifen. PÃ«rveÃ§ tyre, ishte dhe Muhammed ibn Mesleme, Beshir ibn Saad dhe Zejd bin Thabit. TÃ« gjitha kÃ«ta ensarÃ« me shumÃ« zell ia shprehÃ«n bindjen Ebu Bekrit.


Zejd bin Thabiti ishte tejet i afÃ«rt me Osmanin dhe pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, morri shumÃ« dhurata nga thesari shtetÃ«ror. Ai kishte lindur nga prindÃ«r jetimÃ« dhe ishte pasuruar aq shumÃ« gjatÃ« sundimit tÃ« Osmanit, sa u bÃ« njÃ«ri nga pasanikÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dhenj tÃ« Medines.


Dy zyrtarÃ« tÃ« thesarit shtetÃ«ror nÃ« Medine dhe nÃ« Kufe, tÃ« cilit i kishte emÃ«ruar Ebu Bekri, dhanÃ« dorÃ«heqje si reagim kundÃ«r keqpÃ«rdorimit tÃ« thesarit nga vetÃ« Osmani dhe nga njÃ« guvernator i tij. Pas kÃ«saj, Osmani ia dha Zejd bin Thabitit pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sinÃ« e tyre.


PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, Zejd bin Thabiti ishte edhe udhÃ«heqÃ«s i kÃ«shillit tÃ« themeluar nga Osmani, pÃ«r pÃ«rmbledhjen e vargjeve tÃ« Kur’anit nÃ« njÃ« libÃ«r tÃ« vetÃ«m. Ai ishte njÃ«ri nga tÃ« paktit medinas, qÃ« nuk morri pjesÃ« nÃ« ekspeditat e Aliut nÃ« Basra, nÃ« Siffin dhe nÃ« Nehrevan. Shumica e ensarÃ«ve luftuan pÃ«rkrah Aliut dhe kundÃ«r armiqve tÃ« tij.


PÃ«rfundimet qÃ« mund tÃ« nxirren nga rregullat e Umarit nÃ« lidhje me zgjedhjen e Kalifit:



1.	Kalifi nuk duhej domosdo tÃ« ishte nga Kurejshi. Edhe njÃ« skllav i liruar si Salimi mund tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif. Kjo tregon se “hadithi” qÃ« thoshte se vetÃ«m kurejshitÃ«t mund tÃ« bÃ«heshin KalifÃ«, ishte sajuar dhe i ishte mveshur Profetit, vetÃ«m pÃ«r njÃ« qÃ«llim tÃ« pÃ«rkohshÃ«m: pÃ«r t’u falur fitore muhaxhirÃ«ve nÃ« Sakife.

2.	Kalifi i kohÃ«s kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« qÃ« nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« arbitrare, ta kufizonte vetÃ«m nÃ« gjashtÃ« persona, tÃ« drejtÃ«n e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane (ummetit) pÃ«r ta zgjedhur Kalifin e rradhÃ«s.

3.	NÃ«se brenda kÃ«tij kÃ«shilli qÃ« do ta zgjedhÃ« Kalifin, dikush shfaq mospajtime me shumicÃ«n, ai e meriton vdekjen, pavarÃ«sisht se mund tÃ« jetÃ« shok i Profetit, se mund tÃ« ketÃ« luftuar nÃ« Bedr ose tÃ« ketÃ« qenÃ« njÃ«ri nga ata qÃ« ia shprehÃ«n bindjen Profetit, nÃ« “besÃ«lidhjen e pemÃ«s”.

4.	ShoqÃ«ria muslimane mund tÃ« lihej tri ditÃ« pa njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s dhe nuk ishte e domosdoshme qÃ« Kalifi tÃ« zgjidhej menjÃ«herÃ«. Kalifi i parÃ« u zgjodh menjÃ«herÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit dhe akoma pa u varrosur trupi i tij, me pretekstin se shoqÃ«ria muslimane nuk guxonte tÃ« mbetej pa udhÃ«heqÃ«s, qoftÃ« edhe pÃ«r njÃ« ditÃ« tÃ« vetme. Me kÃ«tÃ«, Umari e krijoi njÃ« trend tÃ« ri nÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« politike muslimane: fleksibilitetin e skajshÃ«m nÃ« aplikimin e “principeve” politike.

5.	DobÃ«sitÃ« dhe mangÃ«sitÃ«, tÃ« cilat Umari i shihte nÃ« karakterin e anÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« kÃ«shillit tÃ« tij, si arroganca, lakmia, dinakÃ«ria, nepotizmi dhe ambicja, nuk ishin pengesa pÃ«r t’u bÃ«rÃ« Kalif. NjÃ« njeri mund t’i kishte tÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«to tipare dhe sÃ«rish tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif i muslimanÃ«ve. Sipas kÃ«saj, Kalifi nuk duhej domosdo tÃ« ishte njÃ« njeri me aftÃ«si dhe karakter tÃ« veÃ§antÃ«.



Verdikti i Muavijes nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«shillin zgjedhÃ«s tÃ« Umarit


Ibn Abd Rabbeh, nÃ« veprÃ«n e tij tÃ« quajtur “Ikd’ul-Farid” (Qaforja e veÃ§antÃ«), nÃ« faqen 203 tÃ« vÃ«llimit tÃ« dytÃ«, shkruan se vite pasi Muavije ibn Ebu Sufjani e kishte siguruar pozitÃ«n e tij si Kalif, ai e bÃ«ri dialogun vijues me njÃ«rin nga tÃ« afÃ«rmit e tij.


Muavije: “Ti je njÃ« njeri i menÃ§ur, i urtÃ« dhe me dituri. Sipas mendimit tÃ«nd, Ã§’ishte shkaku i luftÃ«rave civile nÃ« mesin e muslimanÃ«ve?”
Njeriu: “Vrasja e Osmanit.”
Muavije: “Jo!”
Njeriu: “Ngjitja e Aliut nÃ« fron.”
Muavije: “Jo!”
Njeriu: “AtÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« ishte mirÃ« qÃ« PrijÃ«si i BesimtarÃ«ve tÃ« mÃ« ndriÃ§onte nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim.”
Muavije: “Tani ta them unÃ« se Ã§’ishte shkaku i vÃ«rtetÃ« i luftÃ«rave nÃ« mesin e muslimanÃ«ve. I gjithÃ« problemi filloi tek kÃ«shilli zgjedhÃ«s i Umarit.”


Muavije kishte tÃ« drejtÃ«. Fara e luftÃ«rave civile nÃ« mesin e muslimanÃ«ve, u hodh nÃ« ditÃ«n kur Umari i zgjodhi njerÃ«zit pÃ«r kÃ«shillin e tij. NÃ« vend tÃ« njÃ« kandidati tÃ« vetÃ«m pÃ«r Kalifatin, ai krijoi gjashtÃ« kandidatÃ«. Sikur vendimi i tij tÃ« kishte qenÃ« i drejpÃ«rdrejtÃ« si ai i Ebu Bekrit, Islami mund tÃ« mos i kishte pÃ«rjetuar kurrÃ« pÃ«rvojat e luftÃ«rave civile aq herÃ«t nÃ« historinÃ« e tij. MuslimanÃ«t qÃ« luftuan dhe u vranÃ« ndÃ«rmjet veti nÃ« kÃ«to luftÃ«ra, nuk ishin muslimanÃ«t e gjeneratave tÃ« mÃ«vonshme por vetÃ« muslimanÃ«t e gjeneratÃ«s sÃ« Profetit.


Lufta civile nÃ« Islam filloi nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur idealizmi i tij duhej tÃ« ishte akoma i freskÃ«t. Por sistemi zgjedhÃ«s i Umarit kishte njÃ« problem thelbÃ«sor nÃ« vete dhe kjo shkaktoi njÃ« ndarje tÃ« madhe ndÃ«rmjet muslimanÃ«ve. Politika e tij doli krejtÃ«sisht e pafrytshme dhe mÃ«nyra e tij e zgjedhjes sÃ« Kalifit u dÃ«shmua si njÃ«ra nga fatkeqÃ«sitÃ« mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha tÃ« historisÃ« sÃ« Islamit.


Umari dhe i DÃ«rguari i Zotit


Umari e pranoi Islamin nÃ« vitin e gjashtÃ« tÃ« Shpalljes. ShtatÃ« vite mÃ« vonÃ«, bashkÃ« me muslimanÃ«t e tjerÃ«, u shpÃ«rngul drejt Medines. Atje, si tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« shpÃ«rngulurit (muhaxhirÃ«t), edhe ai e nisi jetÃ«n nga e para.


NÃ« Medine, pati shumÃ« raste kur ai do t’ia pÃ«rkujtonte Muhammedit faktin se tek Umari, ai kishte tÃ« bÃ«nte me njÃ« njeri qÃ« kishte probleme tÃ« mÃ«dha kur bÃ«hej fjalÃ« pÃ«r guximin moral. Kur nuk pajtohej me Muhammedin, ai nuk e kishte tÃ« vÃ«shtirÃ« ta shprehte shumÃ« qartÃ« mospajtimin e tij. KÃ«shtu, nÃ« mesin e gjithÃ« shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, vetÃ«m Umari e pati guximin qÃ« nÃ« Hudejbije, nÃ« njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« shumÃ« tÃ« pahijshme, t’ia shprehte Muhammedit mllefin dhe pakÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« e tij nÃ« lidhje me faktin se Muhammedi kishte nÃ«nshkruar marrÃ«veshje paqeje me Kurejshin.


Kishte edhe raste tÃ« tjera kur Umari mendonte se ishte “detyrÃ«” e tija qÃ« t’i korigjonte “gabimet” e Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. NÃ« vijim, do tÃ« japim disa raste ku Umari na shfaqet si njÃ« kritikues i veprimeve tÃ« Muhammedit.


Kur vdiq Abdullah ibn Ubajji, i DÃ«rguari shkoi nÃ« varrimin e tij dhe iu lut Zotit qÃ« ta falte e ta mÃ«shironte atÃ«. Umari u pÃ«rpoq ta pengonte tÃ« DÃ«rguarin duke i thÃ«nÃ« se Ibn Ubajji ishte njÃ« hiporkit (munafik)


ÃshtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« se Abdullah ibn Ubajji ishte hipokrit. Por hipokrizia e tij ishte diÃ§ka qÃ« e dinin tÃ« gjithÃ« nÃ« Medine. Pak para betejÃ«s sÃ« Uhudit, ai e kishte tÃ«rhequr grupin e tij prej 300 ushtarÃ«sh, me arsyetimin se muslimanÃ«t s’e kishin pranuar planin e tij pÃ«r betejÃ«n.


NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« betejÃ«, muslimanÃ«t pÃ«suan disfatÃ«. Por disfata e tyre s’kishte dhe aq tÃ« bÃ«nte me tÃ«rheqjen e Ibn Ubajjit, sa me lakminÃ« dhe me disiplinÃ«n e tyre tÃ« dobÃ«t. TÃ«rheqja e trupave tÃ« Abdullahut nuk pati kurrfarÃ« ndikimi nÃ« rezultatin e betejÃ«s.


Ngase Ibn Ubajji luajti njÃ« rol kritik nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« krizÃ«, muslimanÃ«t ishin gjithnjÃ« tÃ« kujdesshÃ«m me tÃ«. Andaj, ai kurrÃ« nuk arriti t’i zinte tÃ« papÃ«rgatitur. Ai, pra, ishte njÃ« hipokrit i hapur dhe i qartÃ«.


ShumÃ« mÃ« tÃ« rrezikshÃ«m se ai ishin hipokritÃ«t e “fshehur” nga vÃ«shtrimet e muslimanÃ«ve. BesimtarÃ«t e vÃ«rtetÃ« i konsideron miq tÃ« tyre dhe u besonin. Ky mirÃ«besim i muslimanÃ«ve ndaj tyre, e bÃ«nte shumÃ« tÃ« brishtÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ« e Medines dhe Shtetin Islam pÃ«rballÃ« sulmeve tÃ« tyre tÃ« mundshme. VetÃ« Kur’ani dÃ«shmon pÃ«r praninÃ« e tyre nÃ« Medine dhe shumÃ« herÃ«, ai i ka paralajmÃ«ruar muslimanÃ«t nÃ« lidhje me ta. Mund tÃ« thuhet, pra, se rreziku i vÃ«rtetÃ« pÃ«r Islamin ishin pikÃ«risht kÃ«ta hipokritÃ« tÃ« fshehur dhe jo Abdullah ibn Ubajji me miqtÃ« e tij.


Djali i Abdullahut ishte njÃ« besimtar i vÃ«rtetÃ«. Ai u bÃ« vullnetar pÃ«r ta vrarÃ« babain e tij por Muhammedi, sjellÃ«si i mÃ«shirÃ«s, nuk ia lejoi kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Dhe kur vdiq Ibn Ubajji, Muhammedi u tregua falÃ«s ndaj veprimeve tÃ« tija sepse e dinte se shumica e tyre ishin pasojÃ« e zemÃ«rimeve tÃ« tij. Para arritjes sÃ« Profetit, ibn Ubajji kishte patur ndÃ«rmend tÃ« bÃ«hej mbreti i Medines.


T’i falte dhe t’i harronte gabimet e tÃ« tjerÃ«ve ishte njÃ« karakteristikÃ« e madhÃ«shtisÃ« sÃ« Muhammedit. MÃ« herÃ«t, pas Ã§lirimit tÃ« Mekkes, ai i kishte falur tÃ« gjithÃ« idhujtarÃ«t dhe u kishte dhÃ«nÃ« amnesti tÃ« gjithÃ«ve. Andaj, pjesÃ«marrja nÃ« varrimin e Abdullah ibn Ubajjit dhe shprehja e ngushÃ«llimeve familjes sÃ« tij, ishte nÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rshtatshmÃ«ri tÃ« plotÃ« me karakterin e Muhammedit, edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kundÃ«rshtimeve tÃ« hapura tÃ« Umarit.


NÃ« vitin 630, Muhammedi pÃ«soi njÃ« humbje personale. Djali i tij nga gruaja e tij egjiptase, Ibrahimi, vdiq kur ishte vetÃ«m 11 (ose sipas disa burimeve, 16) muajsh. Muhammedi ishte shumÃ« i lidhur emocionalisht me tÃ« dhe pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, e kaploi njÃ« pikÃ«llim i thellÃ« qÃ« shumÃ« shpesh, kthehej nÃ« lot. Dhe sÃ«rish Umari e shihte si detyrÃ« tÃ« tijÃ«n qÃ« t’i tregonte Muhammedit se ky vajtim i tij pÃ«r tÃ« birin ishte “i papÃ«rshtatshÃ«m”.


NÃ«se Umari kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« kur pÃ«rpiqej ta pengonte Muhammedin nga pjesÃ«marrja nÃ« varrimin e Abdullah ibn Ubajjit dhe nga tÃ« vajtuarit pÃ«r djalin e vet tÃ« vdekur, atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« duhet tÃ« pranojmÃ« se Islami paska qenÃ« njÃ« fe krejtÃ«sisht “johumane”, e cila ua mohon ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« saj Ã§do mÃ«shirÃ« ndaj armikut dhe ua heq tÃ« drejtÃ«n e tÃ« shprehurit tÃ« ndjenjave tÃ« tyre tÃ« dhimbjes dhe pikÃ«llimit. Por kjo nuk Ã«shtÃ« e saktÃ«. Islami nuk Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« fe “johumane”. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, Islami Ã«shtÃ« feja mÃ« humane dhe gjithnjÃ« i kÃ«shillon ndjekÃ«sit e tij qÃ« tÃ« jenÃ« falÃ«s, tÃ« butÃ« dhe tÃ« sjellshÃ«m ndaj tÃ« tjerÃ«ve. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, Islami e ndalon hakmarrjen, tÃ« cilÃ«n e konsideron njÃ« tipar pagan.


NÃ« shumÃ« vargje tÃ« tij, Kur’ani u urdhÃ«ron muslimanÃ«ve qÃ« ta kthejnÃ« tÃ« ligÃ«n me tÃ« mira:


...dhe e kthejnÃ« tÃ« ligÃ«n me tÃ« mira... (Kur’an 13:22)



Ktheje tÃ« ligÃ«n me tÃ« mira! (Kur’an 23:96)



E mira dhe e liga nuk janÃ« njÃ«soj. Ktheje tÃ« ligÃ«n me tÃ« mira dhe atÃ«herÃ«, armiku yt do tÃ« bÃ«het si njÃ« mik i sinqertÃ«...(Kur’an 41:34)


Muhammedi qÃ« ishte interpretuesi i Kur’anit tÃ« ShenjtÃ«, e kishte demonstruar mÃ« sÃ« miri kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«sim tÃ« Kur’anit, nÃ« rastin e Abdullah ibn Ubajjit.


NÃ« vitin 632, Muhammedi ishte nÃ« shtratin e vdekjes. DÃ«shira e tij e fundit ishte qÃ« nÃ« pÃ«rshtatshmÃ«ri me Librin e Zotit, tÃ« pÃ«rpilonte njÃ« testament. Por Umari nuk e pranonte kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Sipas tij, pÃ«rpilimi i testamentit nuk ishte njÃ« gjÃ« e nevojshme pÃ«r tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit. NÃ« Hudejbijje, Umari e kishte kundÃ«rshtuar tÃ« DÃ«rguarin por kundÃ«rshtimi i tij kishte dÃ«shtuar. Por ai nuk do tÃ« lejonte njÃ« dÃ«shtim tÃ« dytÃ«. Ai e kundÃ«rshtoi tÃ« DÃ«rguarin qÃ« po vdiste dhe me kÃ«tÃ« kundÃ«rshtim tÃ« tij, arriti njÃ« sukses tÃ« jashtÃ«zakonshÃ«m. Testamenti qÃ« Profeti kishte dashur ta pÃ«rpilonte, nuk u pÃ«rpilua kurrÃ«.


NÃ«se Umari kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« kur e pengonte lirinÃ« e veprimit tÃ« Muhammedit, kjo do tÃ« thoshte se Muhammedi kishte qenÃ« “gabim”. Dhe nÃ«se Muhammedi ishte gabim, atÃ«herÃ« edhe Kur’ani “gabonte” kur thoshte:


Dhe (Muhammedi) nuk flet as nga dÃ«shira (e tij). S’Ã«shtÃ« gjÃ« tjetÃ«r ajo, veÃ§se njÃ« frymÃ«zim qÃ« ia zbresim...(Kur’an 53:3-4)


NÃ«se Umari kishte tÃ« drejtÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« Muhammedi dhe Kur’ani e kishin “gabim”. Ky Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rfundimi i vetÃ«m ku mund tÃ« arrihet me njÃ« logjikÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. Tani u mbetet muslimanÃ«ve qÃ« tÃ« vendosin se sa Ã«shtÃ« e pranueshme kjo “logjikÃ«”.


Kur Muhammedi vdiq nÃ« vitin 632, pasardhÃ«sit e tij, Ebu Bekri dhe Umari, nuk humbÃ«n aspak kohÃ« pÃ«r t’i konfiskuar tokat e Fedekut nga vajza e tij Fatimeja. Umari ishte njÃ« njeri tejet i zellshÃ«m kur bÃ«hej fjalÃ« pÃ«r ta “korigjuar gabimin” e Muhammedit nÃ« lidhje me tokat e Fedekut, tÃ« cilat ai ia kishte falur tÃ« bijÃ«s nÃ« vitin 628.


Umari, qÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit, e kishte marrÃ« pÃ«rsipÃ«r “detyrÃ«n” e tÃ« “korigjuarit” tÃ« sjelljeve tÃ« tija. Andaj nuk Ã«shtÃ« aspak e Ã§uditshme qÃ« ai t’i kundÃ«rshtojÃ« urdhrat e Muhammedit nÃ« lidhje me Fedekun, pasi Muhammedi tÃ« kishte vdekur. NÃ«se nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit Umari kishte patur disa pengesa nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim, pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, nuk mbetej njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ«.


SiÃ§ thamÃ« mÃ« sipÃ«r, Muhammedi kishte kÃ«rkuar qÃ« nÃ« shtratin e vdekjes, tÃ« pÃ«rpilonte njÃ« testament tÃ« vetin. Umari e pengoi atÃ«, duke bÃ«rtitur se Libri i Zotit ishte i mjaftueshÃ«m pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane dhe se atyre nuk u duhej ndonjÃ« gjÃ« e shkruar prej Muhammedit.
Me sa duket, Umari ishte plotÃ«sisht i bindur kur thoshte se nuk kishte nevojÃ« pÃ«r Profetin, kur Kur’ani i kishte nÃ« vete tÃ« gjitha pÃ«rgjigjet. Dhe nÃ«se kishin mbetur akoma dyshime nÃ« kokÃ«n e dikujt nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, Umari e largoi atÃ« kur u bÃ« Kalif.


Muhammedi jetonte nÃ« zemrat e shokÃ«ve dhe ndjekÃ«sve tÃ« tij. Pas vdekjes, ata deshÃ«n t’i ruanin kujtimet e jetÃ«s sÃ« Muhammedit nÃ« dy forma: fjalÃ«t dhe bÃ«mat e tija. KÃ«to dy gjÃ«ra bashkÃ« do ta pÃ«rbÃ«nin “Sunnetin” (TraditÃ«n) e Muhammedit. GjithÃ§ka qÃ« Muhammedi ka thÃ«nÃ« dhe qÃ« pÃ«rcillet nga njÃ« shok (sahabe) i tij, quhet “hadith”.


Por Umari nuk donte qÃ« shokÃ«t e Profetit t’i ruanin fjalÃ«t dhe bÃ«mat e tija. Me sa duket, Umari nuk ishte plotÃ«sisht i bindur se njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« do tÃ« ishte e dobishme pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t. Andaj, ai u ndaloi muslimanÃ«ve t’i pÃ«rcillnin thÃ«niet e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, qoftÃ« me shkrim dhe qoftÃ« me gojÃ«. ThÃ«nÃ« shkurt, ai i ndaloi hadithet e Profetit.


NÃ« vijim, po e japim dÃ«shminÃ« e dy historianÃ«ve bashkÃ«kohorÃ« sunnitÃ«, nÃ« lidhje me ndalesÃ«n e haditheve nga Umari.


Muhammed Husejn Hajkal



Umar ibn el-Hattabi njÃ«herÃ« u morr me Ã§Ã«shtjen e shkrimit tÃ« haditheve. ShokÃ«t e Profetit me tÃ« cilÃ«t u konsultua, e pÃ«rkrahÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« ide tÃ« tijÃ«n por ai vetÃ« nuk ishte plotÃ«sisht i bindur. NjÃ« ditÃ«, i prirÃ« nga njÃ« frymÃ«zim nga Zoti, ai ndÃ«rroi mendje dhe shpalli: “Desha t’i pÃ«rmbledh thÃ«niet e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit por kam frikÃ« se me kÃ«tÃ«, njerÃ«zit do tÃ« largohen nga Libri i Zotit. Andaj nuk kam pÃ«r tÃ« lejuar njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.” KÃ«shtu, Umari ndÃ«rroi mendje dhe muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« tÃ« gjitha provincave u shpalli: “Kushdo qÃ« ka tÃ« shkruar ndonjÃ« thÃ«nie tÃ« Profetit, le ta shkatÃ«rrojÃ« atÃ«!” Me kÃ«tÃ«, hadithet vazhduan tÃ« pÃ«rcilleshin vetÃ«m gojarisht dhe tÃ« mos shkruheshin, deri nÃ« periudhÃ«n e sundimit tÃ« Me’munit. (“Jeta e Muhammedit”, Kairo, 1935)


Dr. Muhammed Hamidullah



Ebu Dhehebiu pÃ«rcjell: “Kalifi Ebu Bekr pÃ«rpiloi njÃ« vepÃ«r ku pÃ«rfshiheshin 500 hadithe nga Profeti dhe kÃ«tÃ« ia dha tÃ« bijÃ«s, Aishes. MÃ«ngjesin tjetÃ«r, ai ia morri sÃ«rish dhe e shkatÃ«rroi, duke thÃ«nÃ«: “UnÃ« e shkrova atÃ« qÃ« kam kuptuar. Ka mundÃ«si qÃ« disa gjÃ«ra tÃ« mos pÃ«rshtaten fjalÃ« pÃ«r fjale me atÃ« qÃ« ka thÃ«nÃ« i DÃ«rguari i Zotit.”
Sa pÃ«r Umarin, nga pÃ«rcjellja e Ma’mar ibn Rashidit, mÃ«sojmÃ« se gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« tij, ai u konsultua me shokÃ«t e Profetit nÃ« lidhje me pÃ«rmbledhjen e haditheve. Gjithkush e pÃ«rkrahi idenÃ«. Por Umari vazhdoi tÃ« kishte dyshime nÃ« lidhje me tÃ« dhe pÃ«r njÃ« muaj tÃ« tÃ«rÃ«, iu lut Zotit qÃ« ta udhÃ«zonte. MÃ« nÃ« fund, vendosi tÃ« mos e ndÃ«rmerrte kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« dhe tha: “Popujt e kaluar i shpÃ«rfillÃ«n Librat HyjnorÃ« dhe u pÃ«rqÃ«ndruan vetÃ«m nÃ« sjelljet e profetÃ«ve. UnÃ« nuk dua tÃ« krijoj njÃ« mundÃ«si qÃ« njerÃ«zit ta pÃ«rziejnÃ« Librin e Zotit me thÃ«niet e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit.” (“Hyrje nÃ« Islam”, Kuvajt, fq. 34-35)


NjÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e Profetit, tÃ« cilin sunnitÃ«t e pranojnÃ« si njÃ«rin nga mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishmit nÃ« lÃ«minÃ« e haditheve, Ã«shtÃ« Ebu Hurejreja. Ai ishte gjithnjÃ« i gatshÃ«m tÃ« pÃ«rcillte ndonjÃ« hadith dhe kurrÃ« nuk pati ndonjÃ« rast, nÃ« tÃ« cilin atij s’i kujtohej ndonjÃ« thÃ«nie qÃ« e kishte dÃ«gjuar nga Profeti. NjÃ« ditÃ«, Umari e pyeti:


“O Ebu Hurejre! Pa mÃ« thuaj njÃ«herÃ«! A nuk kishte punÃ« tjetÃ«r i DÃ«rguari i Zotit pÃ«rveÃ§ tÃ« pÃ«rshpÃ«riste hadithe nÃ« veshin tÃ«nd?” MÃ« pas, Umari ia ndaloi Ebu Hurejres pÃ«rcjelljen e haditheve.


Ebu Hurejreja ishte njÃ« njeri shumÃ« i hapur me tÃ« tjerÃ«t dhe shumÃ« llafazan. Kur Umari e kritikoi, Ebu Hurejreja u ndal. Por ai ishte i durueshÃ«m dhe heshturazi e priti kohÃ«n kur do tÃ« ishte sÃ«rish i lirÃ«. Koha e tij erdhi pas vdekjes sÃ« Umarit dhe ai, si pÃ«r hakmarrje, iu kthye sÃ«rish punÃ«s sÃ« pÃ«rcjelljes sÃ« haditheve. Sot, pÃ«rmbledhjet sunnite tÃ« haditheve janÃ« tÃ« stÃ«rmbushura me hadithe tÃ« pÃ«rcjellura prej tij.


Mbase do tÃ« ishte interesante qÃ« tÃ« gjurmohej arsyeja e ndalesÃ«s qÃ« Umari e vendosi kundÃ«r haditheve. A besonte ai se kjo ndalesÃ« do tÃ« mbijetonte pÃ«rtej sundimit tÃ« tij? PÃ«rgjigjen e kÃ«saj pyetjeje nuk mund ta dimÃ« saktÃ«. Por nuk besoj se ai do ta kishte planifikuar kÃ«tÃ« ndalesÃ« vetÃ«m pÃ«r epokÃ«n e tij. QÃ«llimi tij duhet tÃ« kishte qenÃ« njÃ« ndalesÃ« e pÃ«rjetshme. NÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«shtu, a mund tÃ« themi se Umari dÃ«shironte qÃ« muslimanÃ«t kurrÃ« tÃ« mos kishin shÃ«nime mbi jetÃ«n dhe mbi shembujt e sjelljes sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit?


NÃ« pjesÃ«n e pÃ«rcjellur mÃ« sipÃ«r, Muhammed Husejn Hajkal thotÃ« se Umari i ndaloi hadithet e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit “i prirÃ« nga njÃ« frymÃ«zim nga Zoti”. Kjo do tÃ« thoshte se, ngase Umari nuk hezitoi fare, urdhri pÃ«r t’i ndaluar hadithet, duhet tÃ« ketÃ« qenÃ« tejet i mprehtÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« “frymÃ«zim”qÃ« kishte pranuar. Duke e ndjekur kÃ«tÃ« “frymÃ«zim” tÃ« vetin, Umari e kundÃ«rshtoi koncenzusin e gjithÃ« shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit. ÃshtÃ« tejet interesante se pikÃ«risht koncenzusi Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« princip shumÃ« i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m i jurispudencÃ«s sunnite. Por mbase Umari kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kundÃ«rshtim tÃ« vetin. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, koncenzusi i disa njerÃ«zve tÃ« vdekshÃ«m nuk mund kurrsesi ta tejkalonte autoritetin e “frymÃ«zimit” tÃ« Umarit.


Por urdhÃ«resa e Umarit pÃ«r t’i ndaluar hadithet e lÃ« tÃ« hapur njÃ« pyetje shumÃ« jetike: A mund fare tÃ« kuptohet dhe tÃ« praktikohet Islami ose t’u bindet njeriu urdhrave tÃ« Zotit tÃ« shprehur nÃ« Kur’an, pa i njohur dhe kuptuar fjalimet, thÃ«niet, urdhrat, ndalesat, shembujt dhe shpjegimet e Muhammedit? A ishte e mundur pÃ«r shembull, qÃ« vetÃ«m duke u mbÃ«shtetur nÃ« Kur’anin, shokÃ«t e Profetit ta dinin se si duhet tÃ« falen pesÃ« namazet ditore? Ose a do ta dinin ata vallÃ« sa duhet tÃ« ishte sasia e zeqatit, kujt duhet t’i jepej dhe nÃ« Ã§’kohÃ«, sikur tÃ« mos e kishin parÃ« shembullin e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit?


Pa hadithet, muslimanÃ«t kurrÃ« s’do tÃ« mund ta kuptonin ideologjinÃ« e Islamit dhe kurrÃ« s’do tÃ« mund ta praktikonin atÃ«. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim, dijetari, pÃ«rkthyesi dhe komentuesi modern austriak i Kur’anit, Muhammed Esad, nÃ« veprÃ«n e tij “Islami nÃ« udhÃ«kryqe”, thotÃ«:


Pas Kur’anit, Sunneti i Profetit Muhammed Ã«shtÃ« burimi i dytÃ« i ligjit islam, qoftÃ« nÃ« nivelin personal, qoftÃ« nÃ« atÃ« shoqÃ«ror. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, Sunneti duhet tÃ« konsiderohet shpjegimi i vetÃ«m i vlefshÃ«m i mÃ«simeve kuranore dhe mjeti i vetÃ«m pÃ«r t’i parandaluar ndarjet nÃ« interpretimin e tij dhe nÃ« praktikimin e ligjeve. ShumÃ« vargje tÃ« Kur’anit janÃ« alegorike dhe mund tÃ« kuptoheshin nÃ« mÃ«nyra tÃ« ndryshme, sikur tÃ« mos ekzistonte njÃ« sistem i definuar interpretimi. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ka shumÃ« gjÃ«ra tÃ« njÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sie tÃ« madhe praktike pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t, tÃ« cilat nuk shprehen qartÃ« nÃ« Kur’an. Shpirti qÃ« dominon nÃ« njÃ« LibÃ«r Hyjnor Ã«shtÃ« pa dyshim i njÃ«trajtshÃ«m por deduktimi i gjÃ«rave praktike nga ky tekst, nuk Ã«shtÃ« gjithmonÃ« njÃ« detyrÃ« e lehtÃ«. PÃ«rderisa besojmÃ« se ky LibÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« Fjala e Zotit, e pÃ«rsosur nÃ« formÃ« dhe nÃ« qÃ«llim, pÃ«rfundimi i vetÃ«m qÃ« mund tÃ« arrihet Ã«shtÃ« se ai nuk u shpall qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rdorej i ndarÃ« nga udhÃ«zimi personal i Profetit, i cili Ã«shtÃ« i pÃ«rmbledhur nÃ« Sunnetin e tij. (fq.117-118)


FjalÃ«t dhe veprimet e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit ishin intepretime dhe praktikime tÃ« hollÃ«sishme tÃ« principeve tÃ« Librit tÃ« Zotit. Ky libÃ«r, vazhdimisht dhe me ngulm, u ka kÃ«rkuar muslimanÃ«ve qÃ« ta ndjekin tÃ« DÃ«rguarin dhe t’i binden atij. PÃ«r shembull thuhet:


Thuaj: “nÃ« e doni Zotin mÃ« ndiqni dhe Zoti ka pÃ«r t’jua falur mÃ«katet sepse Ai Ã«shtÃ« falÃ«s dhe MÃ«shirues...” (Kur’an 3:31)



Zoti u bÃ«ri njÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« besimtarÃ«ve dhe u dÃ«rgoi atyre njÃ« Profet nga mesi i tyre, qÃ« t’ua lexojÃ« shenjat e Zotit, t’i pastrojÃ« e t’ua mÃ«sojÃ« Librin dhe urtÃ«sinÃ«, ndonse mÃ« parÃ«, ata ishin nÃ« njÃ« gabim tÃ« qartÃ«...(Kur’an 3:164)



KÃ«ta janÃ« kufizimet nga Zoti. Ata qÃ« i binden Zotit dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij, do tÃ« hyjnÃ« nÃ« Kopshte ku rrjedhin lumej, atje do tÃ« mbesin pÃ«rjet dhe kjo do tÃ« jetÃ« arritja mÃ« e madhe...(Kur’an 4:13)



O ju qÃ« besoni! Bindjuni Zotit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij dhe atyre qÃ« u Ã«shtÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« autoritet nga mesi juaj! Dhe nÃ«se s’pajtoheni mes veti pÃ«r njÃ« gjÃ«, drejtojuni Zotit dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarit! (Kur’an 4:59)



Ne dÃ«rguam njÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguar qÃ« njerÃ«zit t’i bindeshin sipas urdhrit tÃ« Zotit. (Kur’an 4:64)
Por jo! Ata s’do tÃ« kenÃ« besuar vÃ«rtet, derisa s’tÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« ty gjykues nÃ« mosmarrÃ«veshjet e tyre dhe derisa u vjen rÃ«ndÃ« nÃ« shpirt vendimi yt e derisa s’e pranojnÃ« atÃ« me bindje tÃ« plotÃ«... (Kur’an 4:5)



Ai qÃ« i bindet tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, i bindet edhe Zotit... (Kur’an 4:80)



NÃ«se besoni, bindjuni Zotit dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarit! (Kur’an 8:1)



FitimtarÃ« do tÃ« jenÃ« ata qÃ« i binden Zotit dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarit dhe qÃ« i druhen Zotit e veprojnÃ« me tÃ« mira... (Kur’an 24:52)



Tek i DÃ«rguari i Zotit ka njÃ« shembull tÃ« bukur pÃ«r ata qÃ« lidhin shpresÃ« tek Zoti dhe tek Dita e Fundit dhe qÃ« e pÃ«rmendin shumÃ« Zotin. (Kur’an 33:21)



O besimtarÃ«! Bindjuni Zotit dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarit e mos i Ã§oni dÃ«m veprimet tuaja! (Kur’an 47:33)



Merreni atÃ« qÃ« jua jep i DÃ«rguari dhe largohuni prej asaj qÃ« ai jua ndalon. Dhe kinie droje Zotin! (Kur’an 59:7)


Vargjet e mÃ«sipÃ«rme janÃ« tÃ« mjaftueshme pÃ«r tÃ« treguar se ndalesa qÃ« Umari e vendosi nÃ« lidhje me hadithet, Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« njÃ« kundÃ«rshtim tÃ« plotÃ« me Kur’anin e ShenjtÃ«. Kur’ani Ã«shtÃ« fjalÃ« e qartÃ« e Zotit dhe hadithet janÃ« fjalÃ«t e drejpÃ«rdrejta tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« tij tÃ« fundit. KÃ«to dy gjÃ«ra e qartÃ«sojnÃ« dhe e ndriÃ§ojnÃ« njÃ«ra-tjetrÃ«n dhe pÃ«rbÃ«jnÃ« njÃ« tÃ«rÃ«si tÃ« vetme. JuristÃ«t sunnitÃ« nuk kanÃ« dashur tÃ« bien nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me Umarin por edhe kanÃ« kuptuar se nuk kishte mundÃ«si qÃ« tÃ« shmangeshin hadithet dhe njeriu prapÃ«seprapÃ« tÃ« quhej musliman. Ata e kuptuan se kjo ndalesÃ« nuk mund tÃ« bashkÃ«ekzistonte me Islamin. Andaj, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« heshtur dhe pa tÃ«rhequr shumÃ« vÃ«mendje, ata e zgjodhÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje. KÃ«rkesa qÃ« hadithet e Profetit tÃ« lejoheshin ishte njÃ« koncenzus i tyre, ndonse njÃ« riorientim i tillÃ« i mÃ«nyrÃ«s sÃ« tÃ« menduarit ishte paksa i dhimbshÃ«m pÃ«r disa. Pas kÃ«saj, ata filluan tÃ« merreshin me detyrÃ«n jetikÃ« tÃ« mbledhjesh dhe ruajtjes sÃ« fjalÃ«ve dhe bÃ«mave tÃ« Muhammedit, UdhÃ«heqÃ«sit dhe UdhÃ«zuesit tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve, nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ« dhe nÃ« tjetrÃ«n.


57. Osmani, Kalifi i tretÃ« i muslimanÃ«ve


Pak para vdekjes sÃ« tij, Umari e thirri Ebu Talha Ensariun dhe i tha:


“Zoti e ka nderuar Islam nÃ«pÃ«rmjet juve (ensarÃ«ve). Andaj tani merri 50 burra tÃ« armatosur dhe mbaji nÃ«n vÃ«zhgim anÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit. Mos i lejo qÃ« tÃ« shpÃ«rndahen para se tÃ« zgjedhin njÃ« Kalif. KÃ«tÃ« duhet ta bÃ«jÃ« brenda tri ditÃ«sh.”


Diskutimet e anÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« kÃ«shillit filluan nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e Misvar bin Makhramas qÃ« ishte nipi i Abdurrahman bin Aufit. NÃ« ndÃ«rkohÃ«, Ebu Talha Ensariu e filloi detyrÃ«n e tij treditore. Amr bin As dhe Mughira bin Shaaba u shfaqÃ«n nÃ« hyrje tÃ« shtÃ«pisÃ« por Ebu Talhaja nuk u lejoi tÃ« hynin.


FalÃ« autoritet tÃ« veÃ§antÃ« qÃ« ia kishte dhÃ«nÃ« Umari, Abdurrahman bin Aufi e shihte veten si personin kyÃ§ tÃ« kÃ«shillit zgjedhÃ«s. NÃ« njÃ« vlerÃ«sim tÃ« situatÃ«s, ai pa se asnjÃ«ri nga pesÃ« kandidatÃ«t e tjerÃ« nuk dÃ«shironte ta tÃ«rhiqte kandidaturÃ«n e tij dhe se tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin tÃ« vendosur nÃ« pretendimet e tyre. Andaj, ai krijoi njÃ« strategji tÃ« vetÃ«n dhe shpalli se e tÃ«rhiqte emrin nga lista e kandidatÃ«ve pÃ«r Kalif, me kusht qÃ« t’i lejohej ta udhÃ«hiqte mbledhjen.


TÃ« gjithÃ« e pranuan kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« por Aliu hezitoi. Kur tÃ« tjerÃ«t insistuan qÃ« tÃ« pranonte, ai i tha Abdurrahmanit:


“Po tÃ« njoh ty si drejtues tÃ« kÃ«saj mbledhjeje nÃ«se betohesh se s’do tÃ« jesh skllav i lakmive tÃ« tua dhe se do tÃ« vendosÃ«sh vetÃ«m sipas asaj qÃ« do ta kÃ«naqte Zotin dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Tij.”


Abdurrahmani menjÃ«herÃ« e pranoi kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« dhe me kÃ«tÃ«, u bÃ« drejtues i mbledhjes. Duke e tÃ«rhequr kandidaturÃ«n e tij, ai fitoi pikÃ« nÃ« sytÃ« e kandidatÃ«ve tÃ« tjerÃ« dhe e morri mbi vete rolin e “mbretbÃ«rÃ«sit”.


PÃ«r tÃ« gjetur njÃ« zgjidhje tÃ« kÃ«naqshme, Abdurrahmani bÃ«ri takime me kandidatÃ«t e tjerÃ« por kÃ«to pÃ«rpjekje nuk dhanÃ« asnjÃ« fryt. Edhe diskutimi i ndÃ«rsjellÃ« i kandidatÃ«ve tÃ« tjerÃ« nuk solli rezultate.


NÃ« ditÃ«n e tretÃ« dhe tÃ« fundit, Abdurrahmani e vizitoi Ã§do anÃ«tar tÃ« kÃ«shillit nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij. NÃ« kÃ«to takime private, ai e pyeti secilin se cilin kandidat do tÃ« dÃ«shironte ta shihte si Kalif, nÃ«se nuk zgjidhej vetÃ«. Kishte dy pÃ«rgjigje: Osmanin ose Aliun. Kjo do tÃ« thoshte se zgjedhja ishte kufizuar tek kÃ«ta dy vetÃ«. NjÃ«ri prej tyre do tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif por cili?


AtÃ« natÃ«, Abdurrahmani e thirri mikun e tij tÃ« vjetÃ«r, Amr bin Asin dhe pasi ia shpjegoi punÃ«n, shtoi:


“Jam aq i hutuar nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje sa nuk kam gjetur pushim tri ditÃ« me rradhÃ«. Sot Ã«shtÃ« dita e fundit dhe akoma s’kam gjetur njÃ« zgjidhje. Ajo qÃ« mÃ« lodh Ã«shtÃ« frika se Aliu mund tÃ« bÃ«het Kalif. Para se tÃ« vdiste Umari, nga sjelljet e tija e kam kuptuar se edhe atÃ« e mundonte e njejta gjÃ«.”


Amr bin Asi ishte shumÃ« mÃ« me i shkathtÃ« nÃ« lojÃ«rat e tilla dhe i tha:


“UnÃ« e di njÃ« gjÃ« me tÃ« cilÃ«n do ta ndalÃ«sh Aliun. “


Pastaj ia shpjegoi kÃ«tÃ« lÃ«vizje Abdurrahmanit, i cili e priti me shumÃ« entuziazÃ«m dhe me gÃ«zim, ngase kishte arritur qÃ« ta pengonte Aliun.


MÃ«ngjesin e ardhshÃ«m, muslimanÃ«t u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« XhaminÃ« e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Ishte njÃ« ditÃ« kritike nÃ« jetÃ«n e tyre sepse do ta kuptonin se kush do tÃ« ishte sunduesi i tyre i rradhÃ«s. MÃ« pas, erdhÃ«n anÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit dhe u ulÃ«n. Pas njÃ« pushimi tÃ« shkurtÃ«r, Abdurrahmani e mori fjalÃ«n. Ai e shpjegoi qÃ«llimin e takimit, e theksoi rÃ«ndÃ«sinÃ« e tij dhe u bÃ«ri thirrje muslimanÃ«ve qÃ« ta pranonin vendimin e kÃ«shillit zgjedhÃ«s tÃ« Umarit.


Atmosfera ishte tejet e tensionuar dhe secili priste me padurim. Abdurrahman bin Aufi u kthye drejt Aliut, ia zgjati dorÃ«n dhe ia parashtroi pyetjen nÃ« vijim:


“NÃ«se ta japim udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e muslimanÃ«ve dhe tÃ« vendosim nÃ« krye tÃ« punÃ«ve tÃ« tyre, a premton se do tÃ« veprosh sipas Librit tÃ« Zotit, sipas Sunnetit tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« tij dhe sipas shembujve tÃ« Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit?”


Kushti qÃ« tÃ« veprohej sipas shembujve tÃ« Ebu Bekrit dhe tÃ« Umarit nuk ishte caktuar nga vetÃ« Umari. Kjo ishte “lÃ«vizja”, tÃ« cilÃ«n Amr bin Asi ia sugjeroi Abdurrahmanit. Ai e dinte se Aliu s’kishte pÃ«r tÃ« pranuar njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.


PÃ«rgjigja e Aliut ishte si vijon:


“UnÃ« do tÃ« veproj sipas Librit tÃ« Zotit dhe sipas Sunnetit tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij. Sa pÃ«r shembujt e Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit, unÃ« e kam gjykimin tim dhe do tÃ« veproj sipas tij.”


Aliu e dinte mirÃ« se Ã§’do tÃ« ngjante mÃ« pas. Abdurrahmani e tÃ«rhoqi dorÃ«n e tij. Pastaj iu drejtua Osmanit dhe ia parashtroi tÃ« njejtÃ«n pyetje. Osmani pranoi menjÃ«herÃ«. Pas kÃ«saj, Abdurrahmani u bÃ« i pari qÃ« ia shprehu bindjen. Ai e pÃ«rgÃ«zoi Kalifin e ri dhe u dha shenjÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«ve qÃ« t’ia shprehnin bindjen.


Osman bin Affani ishte bÃ«rÃ« Kalifi i ri i muslimanÃ«ve. Aliu lejoi qÃ« Kalifati t’i rrÃ«shqiste nga duart por nuk bÃ«ri kompromis me principet e tija. Ebu Bekrin dhe Umarin ai nuk i konsideronte si pasardhÃ«s legjitimÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit dhe pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, nuk pranoi ta ndiqte shembullin e tyre.


R.V.C. Bodley



KÃ«shilli gjashtÃ«vetÃ«sh i Umarit u mblodh menjÃ«herÃ« pas varrimit tÃ« tij. Fillimisht, Kalifati iu ofrua Aliut, me kusht qÃ« tÃ« gjykonte sipas Kur’anit, TraditÃ«s sÃ« Profetit dhe principeve tÃ« Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit. Aliu i pranoi dy kushtet e para por e refuzoi kushtin e tretÃ«. Pas kÃ«saj, oferta u tÃ«rhoq dhe Osmanit iu ofrua e njejta. Ai, duke qenÃ« mÃ« pak i sinqertÃ« se Aliu, i pranoi pa hezitim kÃ«to kushte. (“I DÃ«rguari- jeta e Muhammedit”, New York, 1946)


Abdurrahman bin Aufi e dinte se asnjÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e Profetit nuk kishte mÃ« shumÃ« dituri tÃ« Kur’anit se Aliu dhe se asnjÃ«ri s’ishte mÃ« i lidhur me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin se ai. Por kur e pÃ«rmendi Kur’anin dhe TraditÃ«n e Profetit nÃ« ofertÃ«n e tij pÃ«r kandidatÃ«t, ai vetÃ«m sa po bÃ«nte njÃ« shfaqe “pÃ«r publikun”. Kushti i tij qÃ« Aliu tÃ« vepronte sipas urdhrave tÃ« Kur’anit dhe sipas TraditÃ«s sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, ishte mÃ« shumÃ« taktik sesa filozofik. QÃ«llimi i tij i vÃ«rtetÃ« ishte qÃ« Aliu ta pranonte kushtin pÃ«r ta ndjekur shembullin e Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit, tÃ« cilÃ«t i kishin mundÃ«suar atij dhe shumÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«ve qÃ« tÃ« pasuroheshin dhe tÃ« bÃ«heshin tÃ« fuqishÃ«m.


Kapitalizmi, ai “idhull pagan” i kohÃ«ve tÃ« InjorancÃ«s, bashkÃ« me idhujt e tjerÃ« tÃ« Mekkes kurejshe, ishin varrosur nga Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit. Por pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, ky idhull kapitalist u nxorr nga varri dhe u “rivendos” nÃ« Medine. ShumÃ« shpejt, sistemi kapitalist lÃ«shoi rrÃ«njÃ« nÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane, qÃ« do tÃ« shkonin aq thellÃ« sa tÃ« ishte i pamundur shkatÃ«rrimi i tyre. Pas vdekjes sÃ« Muhammedit, ky sistem do tÃ« rritej gjithÃ« e mÃ« tepÃ«r.


TÃ« gjithÃ« anÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit tÃ« emÃ«ruar nga Umari ishin “kapitalistÃ«”, pÃ«rveÃ§ Aliut. Ata e dinin se sikur Aliu ta merrte nÃ« duar sundimin, do ta godiste ashpÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« sistem, do t’i detyronte ata t’i rikthenin tÃ« gjitha gjÃ«rat qÃ« i kishin marrÃ«. Ata e dinin se Aliu do ta rikthente thjeshtÃ«sinÃ« dhe pastÃ«rtinÃ« fillestare tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« islame, njÃ«soj siÃ§ kishte qenÃ« nÃ« kohÃ«n e Muhammedit. “MbretbÃ«rÃ«si” Abdurrahman bin Auf dhe pasanikÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« kÃ«shillit nuk kishin fare dÃ«shirÃ« pÃ«r t’u kthyer nÃ« ato ditÃ« varfÃ«rie dhe vetÃ«mohimi.


Edhe sikur Umari tÃ« mos kishte dashur ta bÃ«nte Osmanin Kalif pas vetes, edhe sikur tÃ« mos kishte preferenca pÃ«r ndonjÃ«rin nga kandidatÃ«t dhe madje, edhe sikur tÃ« mos kishte njÃ« marrÃ«veshje ndÃ«rmjet Amr bin Asit dhe Abdurrahmanit, Aliu prapÃ«seprapÃ« nuk mund tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif. GjÃ«ja e fundit qÃ« dÃ«shironin anÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit dhe shumÃ« muslimanÃ« tÃ« aristokracisÃ« rioshe arabe, ishte qÃ« ta shihnin njÃ« njeri tÃ« fuqishÃ«m dhe tÃ« vendosur si Aliu, nÃ« krye tÃ« punÃ«ve. Ata e dinin se Aliu, qÃ« nuk bÃ«nte kompromis as pÃ«r veten e tij kur bÃ«hej fjalÃ« pÃ«r principet, do tÃ« ishte fare pa kompromis ndaj tyre dhe do ta detyronte shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane tÃ« jetonte nÃ« njÃ« bindje tÃ« plotÃ« ndaj urdhrave tÃ« Kur’anit. NÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, stili, veprimet dhe qÃ«ndrimet e Osmanit ishin aq banale, sa do t’i jepnin Kalifatit njÃ« ndjesi mediokriteti. Mediokriteti i tij do tÃ« ishte njÃ« garanci se ai do t’i linte tÃ« paprekura privilegjet e zgjedhÃ«sve. Ruajtja e interesave tÃ« tyre, pra, ishte mÃ« e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme pÃ«r ta sesa ruajtja e interesave tÃ« Islamit.


NÃ« gjykimin e “mbretbÃ«rÃ«sit” Abdurrahmn bin Auf, cilÃ«sitÃ« dhe meritat e kandidatit pÃ«r ta marrÃ« postin mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m nÃ« Islam, nuk dukeshin asgjÃ«kundi. E vÃ«rteta Ã«shtÃ« se interesat e Islamit dhe meritat e kandidatÃ«ve ishin faktorÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« parÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m nÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«to llogari. Vendimi i tij ishte diktuar, jo nga interesat e Islamit por nga interesat e ruajtjes sÃ« asaj status quo-je. Beteja brenda kÃ«shillit zgjedhÃ«s ishte njÃ« luftÃ« ndÃ«rmjet sistemit kapitalist dhe barazisÃ« socio-ekonomike tÃ« Islamit. Aliu bÃ«ri Ã§’mos pÃ«r ta mbrojtur kÃ«tÃ« barazi por gjendja nuk ishte fare nÃ« favor tÃ« tij.


Zgjedhja e Osmanit si Kalif ishte njÃ« triumf i kapitalizmit. Umari e kishte pÃ«rpiluar njÃ« plan pÃ«r kÃ«shillin e tij dhe e kishte zgjedhur Abdurrahman bin Aufin pÃ«r implementimin e kÃ«tij plani. Ky i fundit, si drejtues i mbledhjes, e bÃ«ri kusht qÃ« pÃ«rveÃ§ Librit tÃ« Zotit dhe TraditÃ«s sÃ« Profetit, kandidati tÃ« zotohej se do t’i ndiqte edhe shembujt dhe principet e Ebu Bekrit dhe tÃ« Umarit. Aliu refuzoi qÃ« t’i ngrinte veprat e Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit nÃ« nivel tÃ« njejtÃ« me Kur’anin dhe me TraditÃ«n e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Ai nuk pranoi tÃ« ndiqte njerÃ«z tÃ« gabueshÃ«m qÃ« kishin qenÃ« thjesht udhÃ«heqÃ«s politik tÃ« asaj kohe, ndonse e dinte mirÃ« se kjo gjÃ« do t’i kushtonte Kalifatin. Ai i ktheu shpinÃ« Kalifatit sepse Ã§mimi qÃ« duhej tÃ« paguante pÃ«r tÃ« ishte kompromisi me tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n dhe drejtÃ«sinÃ«. Aliu shpalli publikisht se principet e Ebu Bekrit dhe tÃ« Umarit ishin tÃ« papranueshme pÃ«r tÃ«. Dhe nÃ«se ishin tÃ« papranueshme principet, kjo do tÃ« thoshte se edhe Kalifatet e tyre ishin tÃ« papranueshme. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« dÃ«shmi e qartÃ« e faktit se Aliu nuk ia shprehi bindjen asnjÃ«rit prej tyre. Por nÃ«se edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, sunnitÃ«t pretendojÃ« se ai ua shprehi bindjen tÃ« dyve, atÃ«herÃ« duhet tÃ« pranojnÃ« se kjo bindje u mor nÃ«pÃ«rmjet forcÃ«s.


Aliu, njÃ«soj si Osmani, mund ta pranonte kushtin e Abdurrahmanit dhe pasi ta merrte nÃ« duar pushtetin, t’i shpÃ«rfillte principet e Ebu Bekrit dhe tÃ« Umarit, njÃ«soj siÃ§ do tÃ« bÃ«nte edhe Osmani mÃ« pas. ShumÃ« politikanÃ« i konsiderojnÃ« veprimet e tilla si pjesÃ« tÃ« lojÃ«rave tÃ« pushtetit. Por jo edhe Aliu. PÃ«r tÃ«, qÃ«llimi nuk i arsyetonte mjetet dhe mjetet duhet tÃ« ishin po aq tÃ« drejta dhe tÃ« sinqerta sa edhe qÃ«llimi.


Reagimi i Aliut


Aliu ia tha Abdurrahmanit:
Nuk Ã«shtÃ« hera e parÃ« qÃ« nÃ«pÃ«rmjet mashtrimeve, pasardhÃ«sve dhe fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« Muhammedit ua keni mohuar tÃ« drejtÃ«n e tyre. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« do t’i jepni llogari Zotit. Por pÃ«r mua, Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« mirÃ« qÃ« tÃ« mbÃ«shtetem nÃ« Zotin sepse vetÃ«m Ai Ã«shtÃ« i DrejtÃ« dhe i MÃ«shirshÃ«m.”


“MbretbÃ«rÃ«si” Abdurrahman bin Auf bÃ«ri disa manovra pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« pÃ«rshtypje tek populli, njÃ«soj siÃ§ kishte bÃ«rÃ« Ebu Ubejdeja pas zgjedhjes sÃ« Ebu Bekrit nÃ« Sakife. Por pa kaluar shumÃ« kohÃ«, ai filloi ta mallkonte veten pÃ«r dinakÃ«rinÃ« e tij nÃ« njÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje, nga e cila varej ardhmÃ«ria e Islamit.


Abdurrahman bin Aufi, vÃ«llai i motrÃ«s sÃ« Osmanit, jetoi mjaft sa pÃ«r t’i parÃ« frytet e pÃ«rpjekjeve tÃ« tija nÃ« kÃ«shillin zgjedhÃ«s tÃ« Umarit. Ai u bÃ« dÃ«shmitar se si keqpÃ«rdorimi i shtetit po pÃ«rhapej nÃ« Ã§do anÃ« dhe “u tmerrua” nga nepotizmi dhe paaftÃ«sia e Kalifit qÃ« kishte zgjedhur. Si pasojÃ«, ai vendosi tÃ« mos fliste mÃ« me Osmanin. Pas njÃ« kohe, teksa ishte duke vdekur, Osmani erdhi pÃ«r ta vizituar por Abdurrahmani nuk e pranoi dhe e ktheu fytyrÃ«n drejt murit. Ai vdiq pa i folur mÃ« Kalifit.


Dr. Taha Husejn nga Egjipiti, nÃ« veprÃ«n “el-Fitnet’ul-kubra” (Trazirat e mÃ«dha), thotÃ« se Abdurrahman bin Aufi vdiq i turpÃ«ruar dhe i penduar pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« kishte bÃ«rÃ« gjatÃ« kÃ«shillit tÃ« krijuar nga Umari pÃ«r pasardhÃ«sin e tij.


Reagimi i Ammar bin Jasirit


Ammar bin Jasiri, njÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« dashur tÃ« Muhammedit, iu afrua Abdurrahmanit dhe i tha:



“Ju sÃ«rish ia mohuat tÃ« drejtÃ«n familjes sÃ« Profetit dhe ua falÃ«t atÃ« njerÃ«zve qÃ« s’e meritojnÃ«.”


PÃ«rgÃ«zimi i Ebu Sufjanit pÃ«r Osmanin


Kur Osmani u bÃ« Kalif, lumturia e fisit Umejje nuk kishte tÃ« ndalur. Ata e dinin se qÃ« nga ai Ã§ast, jeta e tyre do tÃ« ishte njÃ« rehati e pafundme. Dhe vÃ«rtet ashtu u bÃ«. PrijÃ«si i tyre Ebu Sufjani, qÃ« ishte tashmÃ« 90 vjeÃ§ dhe i verbuar, erdhi pÃ«r ta pÃ«rgÃ«zuar Kalifin e ri dhe e kÃ«shilloi kÃ«shtu:


Pas njÃ« kohe tÃ« gjatÃ«, na erdhi neve udhÃ«heqÃ«sia. Tani luaj me tÃ« si tÃ« duash dhe pÃ«rdore pÃ«r ta bÃ«rÃ« tÃ« fuqishÃ«m fisin Umejje! Kjo fuqi qÃ« ke nÃ« duar tani, Ã«shtÃ« gjithÃ§ka. ÃshtÃ« e vÃ«rteta e vetme dhe s’ka gjÃ« tjetÃ«r mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme. AsgjÃ« s’janÃ« parajsa dhe ferri.


“KÃ«shilla” e Ebu Sufjanit pÃ«r Osmanin do tÃ« ishte sjellja standarde e fisit Umejje ndaj Islamit dhe do tÃ« mbetej e pandryshuar pÃ«r njÃ« shekull tÃ« tÃ«rÃ« tÃ« sundimit tÃ« tyre, pÃ«rveÃ§ tri viteve e gjysÃ«m sundimi tÃ« Umar bin Abdul Azizit.
Zgjedhja e Osmanit tregoi edhe njÃ«herÃ« se sa i vÃ«rtetÃ« ishte principi se fuqia Ã«shtÃ« atje ku Ã«shtÃ« pasuria.


MarrÃ«dhÃ«nia ndÃ«rmjet fuqisÃ« ekonomike dhe politike Ã«shtÃ« aq e qartÃ« sa nuk ka nevojÃ« pÃ«r shpjegime tÃ« mÃ«tejme. Umari i zgjodhi mÃ« tÃ« pasurit e arabÃ«ve pÃ«r ta zgjedhur Kalifin e ri. I vetmi varfanjak nÃ« mesin e tyre ishte Aliu. Umari nuk donte qÃ« Aliu tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif por nuk gjente dot ndonjÃ« arsyetim tÃ« mjaftueshÃ«m pÃ«r tÃ« mos e pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kÃ«shill. PÃ«rjashtimi i Aliut nga ky kÃ«shill do ta bÃ«nte tepÃ«r tÃ« qartÃ« urrejtjen dhe armiqÃ«sinÃ« e tij ndaj familjes dhe fisit tÃ« Muhammedit.


Umari gjithnjÃ« jetonte me drojen se Aliu mund tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif i muslimanÃ«ve. NjÃ« ditÃ«, iu pÃ«rcoll atij se dikush kishte thÃ«nÃ« qÃ« pas vdekjes sÃ« Umarit, do ta njihte Aliun si Kalif. Kjo e alarmoi Umarin dhe ai menjÃ«herÃ« i paralajmÃ«roi muslimanÃ«t nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«.


John Alden Williams



Umari tha: “Do t’ju them diÃ§ka, tÃ« cilÃ«n Zoti ka dashur t’jua them. Ai qÃ« e kupton dhe qÃ« vepron sipas saj, le ta mbajÃ« gjithkund pranÃ« vetes. Kam dÃ«gjuar se disa thonÃ«: Po tÃ« vdesÃ« Umari, do ta ndjek filanin (shÃ«nim i botuesit: dmth. Aliun)”


Pak para vdekjes sÃ« tij, Umari e thirri Abdurrahmanin nÃ« dhomÃ«n e tij. Nuk dihet saktÃ« se Ã§’biseduan por thuhet se Umari i kÃ«rkoi Abdurrahmanit qÃ« ta mbajÃ« tÃ« fshehtÃ« pÃ«rmbajtjen e bisedÃ«s sÃ« tyre, gjÃ« qÃ« Abdurrahmani e pranoi.


MÃ« 19 Mars tÃ« vitit 1974, duke e kÃ«rkuar dorÃ«heqjen e Presidentit Richard Nixon, si pasojÃ« e skandalit “Watergate”, Senatori James L. Buckley (qÃ« ishte nga Partia Republikane, njÃ«soj si Nixoni) tha:



“Karakteri i njÃ« regjimi gjithnjÃ« e pasqyron karakterin e udhÃ«heqÃ«sit tÃ« tij. NdihmÃ«sit dhe nÃ«punÃ«sit e udhÃ«heqÃ«sit gjithnjÃ« e bÃ«jnÃ« atÃ« qÃ« ndjejnÃ« ose besojnÃ« se udhÃ«heqÃ«si do tÃ« kishte dashur ta bÃ«jnÃ«.”


NdihmÃ«sit e Umarit e bÃ«nÃ« pikÃ«risht atÃ« qÃ« “ndjenin” se Umarit do tÃ« kishte dashur ta bÃ«nin. Disa vite mÃ« parÃ«, Osman bin Affani e kishte mbajtur pozitÃ«n e sekretarit tÃ« Ebu Bekrit. Ai po e shkruante testamentin e kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit, teksa ai ishte nÃ« shtrat tÃ« vdekjes. Ebu Bekri filloi tÃ« diktonte dhe Osmani i kishte shkruar vetÃ«m fjalÃ«t “Me emrin e Zotit, BamirÃ«s dhe MÃ«shirues! UnÃ« Ebu Bekri, pasardhÃ«si i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit...” kur Ebu Bekri i humbi ndjenjat. Akoma para se tÃ« vinte nÃ« vete, vetÃ« Osmani i shtoi fjalÃ«t: “...e emÃ«roj Umarin si pasardhÃ«s timin dhe sundues tuajin.”


Osmani “e ndjeu” dhe e dinte me saktÃ«si se Ã§farÃ« do t’i kÃ«rkonte Ebu Bekri. Ai nuk priti dhe e bÃ«ri vetÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Kur Ebu Bekri erdhi nÃ« vete, vetÃ«m sa i miratoi fjalÃ«t e tija. Po kÃ«shtu, edhe Abdurrahmani “e ndjente” se Ã§’kishte dÃ«shiruar Umari dhe ai e bÃ«ri kÃ«tÃ«. I pajisur me njÃ« aftÃ«si tÃ« tÃ« kuptuarit, ai ishte i gatshÃ«m t’i lexonte principet e politikÃ«s sÃ« Umarit.


Osman bin Affani, Kalifi i tretÃ« i muslimanÃ«ve (vitet 644-656)


Osmani i takonte fisit Umejje. PÃ«rcillet se ai e pranoi Islamin nÃ«pÃ«rmjet Ebu Bekrit dhe se ishte njÃ«ri nga tÃ« konvertuarit e hershÃ«m. Ai ishte njÃ«ri nga njerÃ«zit mÃ« tÃ« pasur tÃ« Medines.


NÃ« betejÃ«n e Bedrit, Osmani nuk morri pjesÃ« dhe qÃ«ndroi nÃ« Medine. Ai ishte i pranishÃ«m nÃ« betejÃ«n e Uhudit por kur muslimanÃ«t filluan ta humbnin luftÃ«n, iku nga fushÃ«beteja pÃ«r tÃ« shpÃ«tuar. Disa nga ikanakÃ«t muslimanÃ« u kthyen nÃ« Medine por Osmani s’e bÃ«ri kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Shejh Muhammed el-Khidhri Buck nga Egjipti, nÃ« veprÃ«n “Nur el-jakin fi siret Sejjid el-Murselin” (botuar nÃ« Kairo, nÃ« vitin 1958), nÃ« faqen 138 shkruan se Osmani ishte njÃ« njeri i turpshÃ«m dhe se ky ishte shkaku i moskthimit tÃ« tij nÃ« Medine.


GjatÃ« negociatave nÃ« Hudejbije, Profeti e dÃ«rgoi Osmanin si emisarin e vet tek Kurejshi. Arsyeja e dÃ«rgimit tÃ« tij ishte fakti se Umari kishte refuzuar tÃ« shkonte dhe e kishte kÃ«shilluar qÃ« ta dÃ«rgonte Osmanin, duke e ditur se ai ishte i afÃ«rt me Ebu Sufjanin dhe se nuk do tÃ« pÃ«sonte gjÃ«. Kjo zgjedhje e tija, pra, s’kishte tÃ« bÃ«nte fare me aftÃ«sitÃ«.


PÃ«rcillet se Osmani ishte ndÃ«r financuesit kryesorÃ« pÃ«r pajisjen e ushtrisÃ« qÃ« do tÃ« shkonte nÃ« betejÃ«n e Tebukut. NÃ« Medine, ai kishte blerÃ« njÃ« burim uji dhe ia kishte falur shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane.


GjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« tij, Osmani i pÃ«rmblodhi vargjet e Kur’anit dhe i botoi si versionin zyrtar tÃ« porosisÃ« sÃ« fundit tÃ« Zotit pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin. Kopjet e tjera ekzistuese tÃ« Kur’anit, ai i konfiskoi dhe i dogji.


PararendÃ«sit e tij si prijÃ«s tÃ« qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes ishin Ebu Bekri dhe Umari. Ndonse kÃ«ta tÃ« dy nuk kishin arritje tÃ« mÃ«dha gjatÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« Muhammedit, pas vdekjes sÃ« tij u shfaqÃ«n si njerÃ«z tejet tÃ« shkathtÃ«. Osmani, nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, kishte njÃ« mediokritet tÃ« theksuar, si para se tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif ashtu edhe mÃ« pas. PÃ«rveÃ§ disa kontributeve financiare pÃ«r mirÃ«qenien shoqÃ«rore, ai nuk bÃ«ri asgjÃ« qÃ« do ta dallonte nga tÃ« tjerÃ«t.


Osmani ishte tashmÃ« i plakur (72 vjeÃ§) kur u bÃ« Kalif. Por nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast, pleqÃ«sia nuk ishte njÃ« pengesÃ«. Madje ishte njÃ«ra nga anÃ«t e tija “pozitive”. ZgjedhÃ«sit e tij ishin lodhur nga disiplina e hekurt e imponuar nga Umari, i cili u kishte kufizuar shumÃ« gjÃ«ra. Tani qÃ« kishte vdekur ai, ata nuk kishin ndÃ«rmend tÃ« riktheheshin nÃ« ato ditÃ« pÃ«rplot shtypje dhe dÃ«shironin ta gÃ«zonin sÃ«rish lirinÃ« e tyre. Andaj, ata vendosÃ«n tÃ« zgjidhnin njÃ« Kalif tÃ« plakur, kontrolli i tÃ« cilit mbi pushtetin do tÃ« ishte domosdo i dobÃ«t.
Zgjedhja e Osmanit si Kalif, pra, ishte njÃ« reagim kundÃ«r rreptÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« tepÃ«r tÃ« Umarit.


Osmani ka pÃ«rcjellur 146 thÃ«nie tÃ« Profetit tÃ« Islamit.


Martesat e Osmanit


NÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e Hatixhes (gruas sÃ« parÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit) kishte tri vajza, emrat e tÃ« cilave ishin Zejneb, Rukajja dhe Umm Kulthum. Zejnebja, mÃ« e rritura nÃ« mesin e tyre, ishte martuar me njÃ«farÃ« Ebu’l-As ibn er-Rebiu nga Mekkeja. Ky njeri luftoi kundÃ«r Profetit nÃ« betejÃ«n e Bedrit dhe u zu rob nga muslimanÃ«t. PÃ«r ta liruar tÃ« shoqin, gruaja e tij i dÃ«rgoi Profetit njÃ« qafore, e cila i kishte takuar Hatixhes por qÃ« kjo e fundit ia kishte falur si dhuratÃ« martese. Ebu’l-Asi u lirua dhe shkoi nÃ« Mekke. Pastaj, Zejneben e dÃ«rgoi nÃ« Medine, ashtu siÃ§ kishte premtuar. MegjithatÃ«, pak pasi arriti nÃ« Medine, ajo vdiq. MÃ« pas, edhe Ebu’l Asi shkoi nÃ« Medine, e pranoi Islamin dhe jetoi bashkÃ« me muslimanÃ«t.


Dy vajzata e tjera, Rukajja dhe Umm Kulthumi, ishin martur me Utben dhe Utejben, dy djemtÃ« e Ebu Lehebit dhe Umm Xhemilit.


Umm Xhemili ishte motra e Ebu Sufjanit, prijÃ«sit tÃ« fisit Umejje. Ebu Sufjani, pra, ishte daja i Utbes dhe i Utejbes.


Nuk dihet me saktÃ«si se kush ishin kÃ«to tri vajza. Shumica e historianÃ«ve sunnitÃ« thonÃ« se ato ishin vajzat e Muhammedit dhe Hatixhes.


Sipas disa tÃ« tjerÃ«ve, ato ishin vajzat e Hatixhes nga njÃ« martesÃ« e mÃ«hershme.


MuslimanÃ« shiitÃ« nuk pajtohen me kÃ«to ide. Sipas tyre, Zejneb, Rukajja dhe Umm Kulthum nuk ishin vajzat e Muhammedit dhe Hatixhes. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, ato nuk ishin fare vajza tÃ« Hatixhes. Sipas burimeve shiite, ato ishin vajza tÃ« njÃ« motre tÃ« Hatixhes, qÃ« kishte mbetur e ve. Pasi u kishte vdekur edhe nÃ«na, Hatixheja i kishte marrÃ« tÃ« trija nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e saj dhe i kishte rritur vetÃ«.


Sipas burimeve shiite, Muhammedi dhe Hatixheja kishin tre fÃ«mijÃ« dhe jo gjashtÃ«. Dy tÃ« parÃ«t prej tyre, Kasimi dhe Tajjibi (ose Tahiri), ishin djem dhe qÃ« tÃ« dy vdiqÃ«n nÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«ri. E treta ishte vajza e tyre Fatimeja, qÃ« ishte e vetmja qÃ« nuk vdiq nÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«ri.


Tri vajzat qÃ« pÃ«rmendÃ«m mÃ« sipÃ«r nuk mund tÃ« kenÃ« qenÃ« bijat e Muhammedit. Po tÃ« ishin vÃ«rtet, Muhammedi nuk do t’i kishte martuar me idhujtarÃ«. ÃshtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« se qÃ« tÃ« trija ishin martuar shumÃ« kohÃ« para fillimeve tÃ« Islamit. Por e dimÃ« se Muhammedi kurrÃ« nuk i shkeli ligjet e Kur’anit, qoftÃ« para shpalljes sÃ« profetÃ«sisÃ« dhe qoftÃ« mÃ« pas. NÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjen e martesÃ«s sÃ« njÃ« gruaje muslimane me njÃ« mashkull pagan, Kur’ani Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« se i vendosur. Kjo ndalesÃ« pÃ«rmendet nÃ« vargjet vijuese:


Mos i martoni (vajzat tuaja) me jobesimtarÃ«! (Kur’an 2:221)



Ato (gratÃ« besimtare) nuk janÃ« tÃ« lejuara pÃ«r jobesimtarÃ«t dhe as jobesimtarÃ«t nuk janÃ« tÃ« lejuar pÃ«r to...(Kur’an 60:10)


Ka edhe disa vargje tÃ« Kur’anit qÃ«, ndonse nuk e pÃ«rmendin martesÃ«n, e bÃ«jnÃ« tÃ« pamundur pÃ«r njÃ« musliman qÃ« ta martojÃ« tÃ« bijÃ«n me njÃ« idhujtar:


...mallkimi i Zotit qoftÃ« mbi ata qÃ« nuk besojnÃ«! (Kur’an 2:89)



...Zoti Ã«shtÃ« armik i atyre qÃ« mohojnÃ«... (Kur’an 2:98)



O ju qÃ« besoni! VÃ«rtet idhujtarÃ«t janÃ« tÃ« papastÃ«r...(Kur’an 9:28)


A mundet vallÃ« njÃ« musliman, qoftÃ« edhe thjesht sipÃ«rfaqÃ«sor nÃ« besimin e tij, tÃ« besojÃ« se Muhammedi, SjellÃ«si dhe Interpretuesi i Kur’anit, do t’ia jepte tÃ« bijÃ«n njÃ« njeriu “tÃ« papastÃ«r”, tÃ« mallkuar nga Zoti, armik i tÃ« cilit ishte Zoti vetÃ«?


PÃ«r njÃ« besimtar, vargjet e mÃ«sipÃ«rme tÃ« Kur’anit janÃ« njÃ« dÃ«shmi e pamohueshme se vajzat Zejneb, Rukajja dhe Umm Kulthum, tÃ« cilat ishin tÃ« martuara me tre idhujtarÃ«, nuk mund tÃ« ishin tÃ« bijat e Muhammedit dhe Hatixhes.


KÃ«tu vlen tÃ« theksohet se i DÃ«rguari, i cili ishte shumÃ« i dashur me fÃ«mijÃ«t, kurrÃ« s’ka thÃ«nÃ« ndonjÃ« fjalÃ« pÃ«r Zejneben, Rukajjan dhe Umm Kulthumin. PrindÃ«rit i duan njÃ«soj tÃ« gjithÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«t e tyre dhe nuk bÃ«jnÃ« dallime ndÃ«rmjet tyre. Por Muhammedi i thurrte lavde vetÃ«m FatimesÃ«. Po tÃ« gjykonim sipas thÃ«nieve tÃ« Muhammedit, do tÃ« duhej tÃ« vinim nÃ« pÃ«rfundimin se ai as qÃ« ishte i vetÃ«dijshÃ«m pÃ«r ekzistencÃ«n e vajzave tÃ« quajtura Zejneb, Rukajja dhe Umm Kulthum.


Rukajja dhe Umm Kulthumi po jetonin akoma me burrat e tyre kur erdhi njÃ« shpallje e re, ajo e kapitullit 111 tÃ« Kur’anit. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kapitull, Ebu Lehebi dhe e shoqja, domethÃ«nÃ« vjehrri dhe vjehrra e Rukajjas dhe Umm Kulthumit, mallkoheshin nga Zoti. Kjo shpallje e zgjoi mllefin e Ã§iftit dhe ata u urdhÃ«ruan bijve tÃ« tyre qÃ« tÃ« ndaheshin nga nuset dhe t’i kthenin ato nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e Hatixhes. DjemtÃ« iu bindÃ«n urdhrit dhe u ndanÃ« nga gratÃ« e tyre. Pas njÃ« kohe, Rukajja u martua me Osman bin Affanin. Ajo vdiq nÃ« vitin 624. Pas vdekjes sÃ« saj, motra e saj Umm Kulthum u martua me Osmanin por edhe ajo vdiq disa vite mÃ« pas.


Vitet e kaluara nÃ« Mekke pas shpalljes sÃ« profetÃ«sisÃ« dhe vitet e para nÃ« Medine ishin tejet tÃ« rrezikshme dhe tÃ« mundimshme pÃ«r Muhammedin. Ãdo ditÃ« ishte njÃ« sfidÃ« e re pÃ«r tÃ« dhe ai e hidhte veten nÃ« zjarr, qÃ« nÃ« Ã§astin qÃ« hapÃ«ronte jashtÃ« pragut tÃ« shtÃ«pisÃ«. Por edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, Rukajja dhe Umm Kulthumi kurrÃ« nuk pÃ«rmenden duke i ndihmuar babait tÃ« tyre. NÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, Fatimeja pÃ«rcillet se e ndihmoi tÃ« atin nÃ« shumÃ« raste, si nÃ« Mekke ashtu edhe nÃ« Medine. Vajzat Zejneb dhe Rukajja ishin shumÃ« mÃ« tÃ« rritura se Fatimeja dhe do tÃ« duhej qÃ« ta pÃ«rkrahnin dhe ta ngushÃ«llonin babain e tyre, kurdoherÃ« qÃ« ai tÃ« shtypej nga idhujtarÃ«t mekkas ose tÃ« plagosej nÃ« betejat e periudhÃ«s medinase. Por njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« nuk ndodhi kurrÃ«.


HistorianÃ«t sunnitÃ« ia kanÃ« falur Osmanit titullin “Dhun’nurejn” (i zoti i dy dritave), ngase sipas tyre, ai u martuaa me dy bijat e Profetit. NjÃ« nder ky, tÃ« cilin nuk e kishte patur as Ebu Bekri dhe as Umari.


Duke u martuar me kÃ«to dy vajza, Osmani u bÃ« “i zoti i dy dritave”. Por para tij, kÃ«to dy vajza ishin martuar me dy idhujtarÃ«, Utben dhe Utejben, qÃ« tÃ« dy bij tÃ« Ebu Lehebit. Sipas kÃ«saj, edhe tÃ« dy bijtÃ« e Ebu Lehebit duhet tÃ« ishin nga njÃ« “Dhun’nur” (i zot i dritÃ«s) secili, njÃ«soj si Osmani. Secili prej tyre kishte qenÃ« posedues i njÃ«rÃ«s prej “dritave”, e cila mÃ« pas i kaloi Osmanit, duke e bÃ«rÃ« atÃ« “tÃ« zotin e dy dritave”. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, flitej pÃ«r dritÃ«n e njejtÃ«. VetÃ«m i zoti kishte ndryshuar!!!


Ngjarjet mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Osmanit


NÃ« vitin 645, pati kryengritje nÃ« provincÃ«n e Azerbajxhanit dhe tÃ« ArmenisÃ« por qÃ« tÃ« dy kryengritjet u shuan me sukses.
NÃ« vitin 647, Muavije bin Ebu Sufjani, guvernatori i SirisÃ«, e pushtoi AzinÃ« e VogÃ«l dhe e morri nÃ«n kontroll Ammurian.
NÃ« vitin 648, Abdullah bin Saad bin Ebi Sarh, guvernatori i Egjiptit, e pushtoi Tripolin dhe LibinÃ«. 
Edhe Muavije edhe Abdullah bin Saadi ndÃ«rtuan flota detare dhe filluan ta sfidonin dominimin e flotÃ«s bizantine nÃ« Mesdheun lindor.
NÃ« vitin 649, flota e Muavijes e pushtoi Qipron.
NÃ« vitin 651, gjeneralÃ«t e Osmanit e pushtuan Heratin, nÃ« Afganistan.
NÃ« vitin 652, kopja e parÃ« zyrtare e Kur’anit u botua nÃ« Medine dhe disa kopje tÃ« tija u shpÃ«rndanÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjitha provincat.


NdÃ«rmjet viteve 652-654, Abdullah bin Amir, guvernatori i BasrÃ«s, e dÃ«rgoi gjeneralin e tij Abdurrahman bin Samra drejt lindjes, ku ky i fundit e pushtoi Balkhun, Kabulin dhe Ghaznin nÃ« Afganistan. Me kÃ«to pushtime, Perandoria Muslimane arriti deri nÃ« kufijtÃ« e subkontinentit Indo-Pakistanez.


Favorizimet dhe nepotizmi gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Osmanit


Osmani i kishte aq pÃ«r zemÃ«r anÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit tÃ« tij Beni Umejje, sa kjo dashuri e tija filloi tÃ« kthehej nÃ« njÃ« obsesion. UmajjadÃ«t kishin qenÃ« armiqtÃ« mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dhenj tÃ« Islamit dhe kishin luftuar pÃ«r mÃ« shumÃ« se dy dekada kundÃ«r Profetit. Tani pÃ«rnjÃ«herÃ«, me ndihmÃ«n e Osmanit, ata u bÃ«nÃ« tÃ« zotÃ«t e perandorisÃ« muslimane. Osmani u bÃ« kukulla e tyre, ndÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« ishin umajjadÃ«t qÃ« e kontrollonin shtetin. Sunduesit e vÃ«rtetÃ« gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Osmanit, ishin Mervani (kushÃ«riri dhe dhÃ«ndri i Osmanit) dhe Hakem bin Ebu’l-Asi (xhaxhai i Osmanit dhe babai i Mervanit).


Osmani i hapi dyert e thesarit shtetÃ«ror pÃ«r familjarÃ«t e tij. Ai u dha dhurata bujare, u fali toka tÃ« mÃ«dha dhe i nderoi me tituj tÃ« lartÃ«. Pastaj, sikur tÃ« mos kishte bÃ«rÃ« mjaft, u ndaloi qytetarÃ«ve tÃ« Medines qÃ« t’i Ã§onin bagÃ«titÃ« e tyre nÃ« kullotat rreth Medines. KÃ«to kullota ishin pronÃ« publike qÃ« nÃ« kohÃ«n e Profetit por sipas urdhrit tÃ« Osmanit, nÃ« to mund tÃ« kullosnin vetÃ«m bagÃ«titÃ« qÃ« i takonin vetÃ« atij ose fisit tÃ« umajjadÃ«ve. Profeti u kishte thÃ«nÃ« muslimanÃ«ve se kÃ«to toka qÃ« ujiteshin nga shiu, ishin pronÃ« e gjithÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane dhe si pasojÃ«, bagÃ«titÃ« e tÃ« gjithÃ«ve mund t’i pÃ«rdornin ato. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ai kishte thÃ«nÃ« se askush nuk kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« t’i uzurponte kÃ«to toka dhe t’i pÃ«rdorte vetÃ«m pÃ«r vete.


Kur’ani i ShenjtÃ«, nÃ« kapitullin e shtatÃ« tÃ« tij, e pÃ«rcjell historinÃ« e Profetit Salih. Sipas Kur’anit, tÃ« fuqishmit e kohÃ«s sÃ« Salihut nuk u lejonin njerÃ«zve tÃ« thjeshtÃ« qÃ« t’i sillnin bagÃ«titÃ« e tyre tek burimet e ujit. VetÃ«m me ndÃ«rmjetÃ«simin e Salihut, njerÃ«zit e thjeshtÃ« arrinin tÃ« merrnin ujÃ« pÃ«r bagÃ«titÃ« e tyre. NjÃ«soj si uji, edhe kullota konsiderohej njÃ« dhunti e Zotit pÃ«r krijesat e Tija. Ajo qÃ« bÃ«hej nga tÃ« pasurit e fisit tÃ« Themudit nÃ« kohÃ«n e Salihut, po pÃ«rsÃ«ritej edhe nÃ« Medine, nga tÃ« pasurit dhe tÃ« fuqishmit e atij qyteti: fisi Umejje. Ata krijuan njÃ« klub interesash qÃ« do t’i merrte nÃ«n dorÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« frerÃ«t e pushtetit.


Qeveria e Medines ishte bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« shtet i drejtuar nga kushÃ«rinjte, dhÃ«ndrit dhe tÃ« afÃ«rmit e tjerÃ« tÃ« Osmanit, ndÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« muslimanÃ«t e tjerÃ« nuk kishin kurrfarÃ« hiseje nÃ« tÃ«. Personat mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m tÃ« kÃ«tij “klubi” sundues ishin:


Hakem bin Ebu’l As


Ky ishte xhaxhai i Osmanit. NÃ« Mekke, ai kishte qenÃ« njÃ« fqinj i Muhammedit dhe njÃ«ri nga kundÃ«rshtarÃ«t e tij mÃ« tÃ« ashpÃ«r. Ai tallej me FjalÃ«n e Zotit dhe me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Tij.


NÃ« vitin 630, i DÃ«rguari e Ã§liroi Mekken dhe pas kÃ«saj, Hakemi, Mervani dhe shumÃ« umajjadÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« “e pranuan” Islamin. MegjithatÃ«, ata kurrÃ« nuk arritÃ«n ta harronin armiqÃ«sinÃ« e tyre pÃ«r Islamin dhe Profetin e tij. Kurdo qÃ« kishin mundÃ«si ta dÃ«mtonin Islamin, e bÃ«nin kÃ«tÃ«. MÃ« nÃ« fund, i DÃ«rguari i pÃ«rzuri nga Medineja. Kur vdiq Muhammedi dhe Ebu Bekri u bÃ« Kalif, Osmani i kÃ«rkoi qÃ« t’i lejonte xhaxhait (Hakemit) dhe dhÃ«ndrit tÃ« tij (Mervanit) tÃ« ktheheshin nÃ« Medine. Ebu Bekri nuk pranoi njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. E njejta ndodhi edhe me Umarin.


MÃ« pas, vetÃ« Osmani u bÃ« Kalif dhe siÃ§ mund tÃ« pritet, nuk humbi kohÃ« pÃ«r t’i kthyer nÃ« Medine dhe pÃ«r t’ua bÃ«rÃ« nderimet mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha. Historiani i famshÃ«m Jakubiu, thotÃ« se kur Hakemi hyri nÃ« Medine, ishte i veshur me disa rroba tÃ« grisura prej lypÃ«si. Por kur doli nga pallati i Osmanit, ai ishte veshur tashmÃ« me rrobat mÃ« tÃ« bukura dhe tÃ« shtrenjta.


Osmani e emÃ«roi Hakemin si pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s pÃ«r mbledhjen e zeqatit nga fisi Benu Kaza’a. Balad’huriu, historiani i famsÃ«m, thotÃ« se Hakemi mblodhi 300,000 dirhemÃ«. Por kur ia solli Kalifit kÃ«to para, ky i fundit ia fali atij qÃ« t’i shpenzonte si tÃ« kishte dÃ«shirÃ«.
Jakubiu i pÃ«rcjell fjalÃ«t e njÃ«farÃ« Abdurrahm ibn Jesiri, i cili thotÃ«:


Kishte njÃ« arkÃ«tar, detyrÃ« e tÃ« cilit ishte mbledhja e tatimeve nÃ« tregun e Medines. NjÃ« natÃ«, e pashÃ« Kalifin Osman tek erdhi pranÃ« tij dhe i kÃ«rkoi qÃ« paratÃ« e mbledhura atÃ« ditÃ«, t’ia jepte Hakemit. Ishte njÃ« praktikÃ« e shpeshtÃ« e Osmanit qÃ« t’u falte dhurata familjarÃ«ve tÃ« tij. ArkÃ«tari i tha se do ta paguante shumÃ«n vetÃ«m kur t’i kishte mbledhur tÃ« gjithÃ« tatimet. Por Osmani ia ktheu: “Ti je arkÃ«tari im dhe do ta bÃ«sh atÃ« qÃ« tÃ« them unÃ«.” ArkÃ«tari iu pÃ«rgjigj se nuk ishte arkÃ«tar as i Osmanit dhe as i familjarÃ«ve tÃ« tij por vetÃ«m i muslimanÃ«ve. MÃ«ngjesin tjetÃ«r, i njejti njeri erdhi nÃ« xhami dhe duke u folur njerÃ«zve tÃ« pranishÃ«m aty, tha: “O muslimanÃ«! Osmani thotÃ« se unÃ« jam arkÃ«tari i tij. Por jo, unÃ« nuk jam arkÃ«tari i Osmanit. UnÃ« jam arkÃ«tari i muslimanÃ«ve dhe s’kam ndÃ«rmend tÃ« bÃ«hem arkÃ«tari i tij.” Pas kÃ«saj, ai i hodhi Ã§elÃ«sat e thesarit para Osmanit dhe doli jashtÃ«. Osmani i morri Ã§elÃ«sat dhe ia dha Zejd bin Thabitit.


Mervan bin Hakemi


Mervani ishte djali i Hakemit dhe kushÃ«ri i parÃ« i Osmanit, i cili ishte martuar me vajzÃ«n e kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit.


Ai ishte “veziri”i Osmanit. Kujtdo qÃ« dÃ«shironte, ai i jepte dhurata nga thesari publik dhe ua falte postet mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme atyre qÃ« ishin mÃ« tÃ« afÃ«rt me tÃ«. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ai e posedonte edhe vulÃ«n e Kalifit dhe shumÃ« shpesh e pÃ«rdorte dhe madje e keqpÃ«rdorte atÃ«.


Osmani ishte i izoluar dhe vepronte vetÃ«m sipas fjalÃ«ve tÃ« Mervanit.


Pas njÃ« ekspedite tÃ« suksesshme nÃ« AfrikÃ«, njÃ«ri nga gjeneralÃ«t e Osmanit ia dÃ«rgoi atij plaÃ§kat e luftÃ«s, qÃ« kapnin njÃ« vlerÃ« prej rreth gjysÃ«m milion copash floriri. TÃ« gjitha kÃ«to, Osmani ia fali Mervanit.
Balad’huriu i pÃ«rcjell fjalÃ«t nÃ« vijim nga Abdullah ibn Zubejri:


NÃ« vitin 27 pas Hixhrit, Osmani na dÃ«rgoi nÃ« frontin afrikan. VÃ«llai i tij i qumÃ«shtit, Abdullah bin Saad bin Ebi Serhu ishte gjeneral i ushtrisÃ«. Ai fitoi shumÃ« plaÃ§ka lufte, i mbajti katÃ«r tÃ« pestat pÃ«r ushtrinÃ« dhe njÃ« tÃ« pestÃ«n ia dÃ«rgoi Osmanit nÃ« Medine. Osmani mÃ« pas ia fali Mervanit kÃ«to gjÃ«ra.


NÃ« njÃ« rast tjetÃ«r, Osmani, nga thesari shtetÃ«ror, i dha katÃ«r milionÃ« dirhemÃ« dhÃ«ndrit tÃ« tij, krahas tokave tÃ« Fedekut qÃ« gjithashtu ia kishte falur.


Harith bin el-Hakim


Harithi, vÃ«llai i vogÃ«l i Mervanit, ishte martuar me vajzÃ«n e vogÃ«l tÃ« Osmanit. Nga thesari shtetÃ«ror, atij iu dhuruan 300, 000 dirhemÃ«. Balad’huriu thotÃ« se disa deve i ishin dÃ«rguar Kalifit si pjesÃ« e pagesave tÃ« zeqatit dhe Kalifi ia fali tÃ« gjitha Harithit.


Abdullah bin Halid


Ky ishte njÃ« tjetÃ«r dhÃ«ndÃ«r i Osmanit. Kur u martua me vajzÃ«n e tij, Osmani i urdhÃ«roi guvernatorit tÃ« BasrÃ«s qÃ« t’i jepte 600,000 dirhemÃ« nga thesari shtetÃ«ror.


Velid bin Akaba


Ishte djali i Akaba bin Ebu Muait, i cili ishte burri i parÃ« ose i dytÃ« i nÃ«nÃ«s sÃ« Osmanit. NÃ« Mekke, edhe ai kishte qenÃ« njÃ« fqinj i Muhammedit dhe njÃ«soj si gruaja e Ebu Lehebit, edhe ai mblidhte mbeturina dhe i hidhte para derÃ«s sÃ« Profetit. Ai luftoi kundÃ«r Profetit nÃ« Bedr, u zu rob dhe pas urdhrave tÃ« Profetit, u ekzekutua.


Velidi dhe vÃ«llezÃ«rit e tij, qÃ« ishin nga nÃ«na e njejtÃ« me Osmanin, e pranuan Islamin vetÃ«m pas Ã§lirimit tÃ« Mekkes.


NÃ« njÃ« rast, Profeti e dÃ«rgoi Velidin tek fisi Mustalak qÃ« t’i mblidhte tatimet. Ai menjÃ«herÃ« u kthye nÃ« Medine dhe i tha Profetit se fisit Mustalak e kishte mohuar Islamin dhe se nuk pranonte t’i paguante tatimet.


Profeti u habit me kÃ«tÃ« lajm. Por para se tÃ« arrinte ta hulumtonte vÃ«rtetÃ«sinÃ« e tij, vetÃ« prijÃ«sit e fisit Mustalak erdhÃ«n nÃ« Medine pÃ«r t’i paguar tatimet dhe e siguruan Profetin se ishin muslimanÃ« tÃ« sinqertÃ«. Velidi s’kishte shkuar fare tek ta. Pas kÃ«tij rasti, vargu vijues iu shpall tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit:



O ju qÃ« besuat! NÃ«se njÃ« “fasik” (njeri i devijuar) ju sjell ndonjÃ« lajm, hulumtojeni tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n, qÃ« tÃ« mos dÃ«mtoni njerÃ«z tÃ« pafajshÃ«m dhe tÃ« mos pendoheni mÃ« pas pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« keni bÃ«rÃ«... (Kur’an 49:6)


Ishte pikÃ«risht Libri i Zotit qÃ« do ta cilÃ«sonte Velidin si njÃ« “fasik”, emÃ«r me tÃ« cilin do tÃ« njihej qÃ« nga ajo kohÃ«.


Umari i kishte thÃ«nÃ« Osmanit se sikur tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif, duhej ta emÃ«ronte Sad bin Ebi Vakkasin si guvernator tÃ« Kufes. Osmani e bÃ«ri kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« sa pÃ«r t’iu bindur dÃ«shirÃ«s sÃ« Umarit. Por vetÃ«m pasi kishte kaluar njÃ« vit, ai e liroi Sadin nga detyra dhe e emÃ«roi nÃ« vend tÃ« tij, Velid bin Akaben.


Sapo e gjeti veten si sundues tÃ« njÃ« province tejet tÃ« pasur, Velidi u deh, edhe me fuqinÃ« qÃ« i ishte dhÃ«nÃ« por edhe me verÃ«. Ai ishte njÃ« alkoolik i pandreqshÃ«m dhe ishte i pirÃ« edhe kur i udhÃ«hiqte muslimanÃ«t nÃ« namaz. NjÃ« mÃ«ngjes ai u hyri i dehur nÃ« xhami. E udhÃ«hoqi namazin dhe mÃ« pas volli nÃ« mihrabin (altarin) e xhamisÃ«. Ankesat pÃ«r dehjen e tij ishin aq tÃ« shpeshta sa Osmani s’mundi ta mbyllte njÃ«rin sy dhe e thirri prapa nÃ« Medine. NÃ« vend tÃ« tij, Said bin Asi u emÃ«ruar guvernator i Kufes.


Said bin As


Babai i Saidit, njÃ« armik i pÃ«rbetuar i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, u vra nÃ« betejÃ«n e Bedrit. Pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, Osmani e birÃ«soi Saidin dhe e rriti nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij. NÃ« vitin 30 pas Hixhrit, Osmani e liroi Velidin nga detyra e guvernatorit tÃ« Kufes dhe e emÃ«roi Saidin nÃ« vend tÃ« tij. Me kÃ«tÃ« rast, ai i fali 100,000 dirhemÃ« nga thesari shtetÃ«ror.


NjÃ«soj si pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« fisit tÃ« tij, edhe Saidi e shihte thesarin shtetÃ«ror si pasuri tÃ« tijÃ«n dhe e harxhonte si tÃ« kishte dÃ«shirÃ«. NÃ«se dikush e kundÃ«rshtonte, ai e heshtte sakaq me “policÃ«t” e tij. Ai nuk hezitoi kurrÃ« qÃ« t’u urdhÃ«ronte njerÃ«zve tÃ« tij ta rrihnin dikÃ« ose t’ia digjnin shtÃ«pinÃ«.


NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kohÃ«, guvernatorÃ«t e Osmanit po e plaÃ§kisnin Ã§do provincÃ« tÃ« PerandorisÃ«. NÃ« jo nxitjen e Osmanit, ata sÃ« paku e kishin njÃ« bekim tÃ« tij tÃ« vetÃ«kuptueshÃ«m. Si pasojÃ«, filluan ankesat tek njerÃ«zit dhe gjendja nisi tÃ« pÃ«rkeqÃ«sohej. Osmani u alarmua pÃ«r rrezikun e protestave dhe i mblodhi tÃ« gjithÃ« guvernatorÃ«t e tij nÃ« Medine. Ata erdhÃ«n, i dhanÃ« ca kÃ«shilla shpejt e shpejt dhe u larguan. Edhe Said bin Asi ishte nÃ« mesin e tyre. Por gjatÃ« kthimit tÃ« tij nÃ« Kufe, banorÃ«t e qytetit e ndalÃ«n nÃ« Kadsijje dhe i thanÃ« se nuk do t’i lejonin tÃ« hynte nÃ« qytet. Ngase nuk hynte dot nÃ« Kufe, ai u kthye nÃ« Medine. NÃ« vend tÃ« tij, Osmani e emÃ«roi Ebu Musa Eshariun si guvernator tÃ« Kufes.


Abdullah bin Sad bin Ebi Serh


Babai i Abdullahut ishte Sad bin Ebi Serhu, njÃ«ri nga “hipokritÃ«t” e njohur tÃ« Medines.


NjÃ« kohÃ«, Abdullahu kishte qenÃ« sekretar i Profetit. Kur ky i fundit i kishte diktuar njÃ« varg tÃ« Kur’anit, ai luajti me kuptimin e vargut duke i ndryshuar shenjat diakritike mbi shkronjat. ShumÃ« shpejt u kuptua kjo gjÃ« dhe Profeti e dÃ«boi nga Medineja. Ai e mohoi Islamin, shkoi nÃ« Mekke dhe filloi tÃ« pÃ«rhapte fjalÃ« se Muhammedi i shpikte vetÃ« vargjet e Kur’anit, duke pretenduar se ishin frymÃ«zim nga Qiejt.


Kur u pushtua Mekkeja, Profeti urdhÃ«roi qÃ« Abdullahu tÃ« vritej, edhe sikur tÃ« ishte strehuar nÃ« vetÃ« Qaben. Por Osmani arriti ta fshihte nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij. MÃ« pas, kur gjendja u qetÃ«sua pak, ai e solli para Profetit dhe i tha se Abdullahu kÃ«rkonte falje dhe dÃ«shironte t’ia shprehte bindjen Profetit. Por Profeti nuk e zgjati dorÃ«n e tij dhe heshti pÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« gjatÃ«. Osmani nguli kÃ«mbÃ« gjatÃ« qÃ« Abdullahu tÃ« falej dhe mÃ« nÃ« fund, Profeti e fali atÃ«. Por sapo dolÃ«n Osmani dhe Abdullahu, Profeti tha: “Aq kohÃ« qÃ«ndrova i heshtur, me shpresÃ«n se ndonjÃ«ri nga ju do ta vriste atÃ«.” NÃ« librin e tij “Enseb’ul-Eshref”, Balad’huri shkruan:


I DÃ«rguari tha: “A s’kishte njÃ« njeri nÃ« mesin tuaj qÃ« do ta vriste kÃ«tÃ« qen para se unÃ« ta falja atÃ«?” 
Umari ia ktheu: “O i DÃ«rguar i Zotit! Po tÃ« na kishe dhÃ«nÃ« shenjÃ«, ne do ta vrisnim sakaq.” I DÃ«rguari u pÃ«rgjigj: “UnÃ« nuk mund t’ju jepja shenjÃ« sepse njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« nuk mÃ« shkon mua pÃ«r shtati.”


Kur Osmani u bÃ« Kalif, ai e emÃ«roi Abdullahun pÃ«r guvernator tÃ« Egjiptit. Me emÃ«rimin e tij, njÃ« sundim tiran dhe i ashpÃ«r filloi nÃ« Egjipt. BegatitÃ« e Egjiptit u kthyen nÃ« fatkeqÃ«si, pÃ«rparimi u kthye nÃ« prapambeturi dhe gjithkush u rebelua kundÃ«r guvernatorit. Muhammed bin Hudhejfe ishte nga ata qÃ« pÃ«suan nga sundimi i Abdullahut.


Babai i Muhammedit, Hudhejfeja, kishte qenÃ« njÃ«ri nga muslimanÃ«t e parÃ«. Ai vdiq duke luftuar nÃ« betejÃ«n e Jermukut. Pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, Osmani e morri Muhammedin nÃ«n kujdesin e tij dhe e rriti. Kur u rrit, ai i kÃ«rkoi leje qÃ« tÃ« merrte pjesÃ« nÃ« luftÃ«ra dhe Osmani i lejoi qÃ« ta shoqÃ«ronte Abdullah bin Sadin drejt Egjiptit.


Muhammed bin Hudhejfeja ishte njÃ« njeri i virtytshÃ«m qÃ« i druhej Zotit dhe e kalonte nÃ« adhurim pjesÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« madhe tÃ« kohÃ«s sÃ« tij. Kur keqpÃ«rdorimi dhe korrupsioni filluan tÃ« shfaqeshin nÃ« sundimin e Egjiptit, ai e kritikoi Abdullahun dhe i kÃ«rkoi qÃ« menjÃ«herÃ« ta rikthente rendin nÃ« shoqÃ«ri. Por Abdullahu nuk e pranoi kÃ«shillÃ«n e sinqertÃ« tÃ« Hudhejfes. Edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj, Muhammedi vazhdoi me pÃ«rpjekjet e tija pÃ«r ta ndryshuar qÃ«ndrimin e tij. Por me sa dukej, Abdullahu, njÃ«soj si Mervani, kishte njÃ« dozÃ« tÃ« caktuar perversiteti nÃ« karakterin e tij dhe kÃ«naqej kur e bÃ«nte pikÃ«risht atÃ« qÃ« i ndalohej.


MÃ« nÃ« fund, Muhammedi humbi shpresÃ«. Nga njÃ« kÃ«shillues miqÃ«sor dhe i sinqertÃ«, ai u shndÃ«rrua nÃ« njÃ« kritik tÃ« dÃ«shpÃ«ruar nga Abdullahu dhe mÃ« pas, edhe nga vetÃ« Osmani, i cili e kishte bÃ«rÃ« guvernator njÃ« njeri, ekzekutimin e tÃ« cilit e kishte urdhÃ«ruar vetÃ« i DÃ«rguari.


NjerÃ«zit e Egjiptit e donin Muhammed bin Hudhejfen pÃ«r drejtÃ«sinÃ« dhe pÃ«r guximin e tij dhe u mblodhÃ«n pÃ«rreth kÃ«tij personi. Abdullahu i shkroi Osmanit se djali qÃ« ai vetÃ« kishte rritur (dmth. Muhammedi) po pÃ«rhapte trazira kundÃ«r qeverisÃ« dhe nÃ«se nuk do tÃ« bÃ«nte ndonjÃ« gjÃ« sÃ« shpejti, situata do tÃ« dilte jashtÃ« kontrollit.


Osmani nuk diti Ã§’tÃ« bÃ«nte dhe mendoi se Muhammedin do tÃ« mund ta heshtte me flori dhe argjend. Andaj, i dÃ«rgoi atij 30,000 dirhemÃ« dhe shumÃ« pÃ«lhura luksoze pÃ«r veshje. PÃ«r fatin e keq tÃ« Osmanit, ky plan nuk funksionoi dhe i solli pasoja tÃ« papritura. Muhammedi i solli dhuratat nÃ« XhaminÃ« e Madhe tÃ« Medines, i derdhi para muslimanÃ«ve dhe u tha:


“A e shihni se Ã§’pÃ«rpiqet tÃ« bÃ«jÃ« Osmani? Ai dÃ«shiron tÃ« ma blejÃ« besimin. TÃ« gjitha kÃ«to gjÃ«ra m’i ka dÃ«rguar si ryshfet.” (“Tarikh Kamil” nga Ibn Ethiri, vÃ«ll.3, fq.135)


Osmani i shkroi shumÃ« letra Muhammedit pÃ«r t’i pÃ«rkujtuar se i detyrohej atij pÃ«r shumÃ« gjÃ«ra. Por Muhammedi i shpÃ«rfilli kÃ«to letra dhe lÃ«vizja e tij kundÃ«r Abdullah bin Sadit vazhdoi tÃ« fitonte forcÃ«.


UdhÃ«heqÃ«sit e muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« Egjiptit u mblodhÃ«n dhe vendosÃ«n tÃ« dÃ«rgonin njÃ« delegacion nÃ« Medine, pÃ«r t’i kÃ«rkuar Osmanit ta lironte nga detyra Abdullahun. Pas nisjes sÃ« delegacionit, pozita e Abdullahut u bÃ« e padarueshme. Duke patur frikÃ« dhe duke dashur tÃ« gjente mbrojtje pranÃ« Kalifit, Abdullahu u nis drejt Medines. NÃ« mungesÃ« tÃ« tij, Muhammed ibn Hudhejfe e mori nÃ« duar pushtetin. 
Me tÃ« arritur nÃ« Elath, Abdullahu dÃ«gjoi se shtÃ«pia e Osmanit ishte tashmÃ« nÃ«n rrethim. Ai kuptoi menjÃ«herÃ« se do tÃ« ishte tepÃ«r e rrezikshme qÃ« tÃ« shkonte nÃ« Medine dhe vendosi tÃ« kthehej nÃ« Egjipt. Por nÃ« kufirin e Egjiptit, kuptoi se Muhammed bin Hudhejfeja kishte dhÃ«nÃ« urdhÃ«r qÃ« tÃ« mos i lejohej hyrja. Pas kÃ«saj, ai shkoi drejt PalestinÃ«s, pÃ«r tÃ« parÃ« nga larg se si do tÃ« zhvilloheshin mÃ« tej ngjarjet. NÃ« ndÃ«rkohÃ«, Kalifi Osman u vra nÃ« Medine dhe kur Abdullahu e dÃ«gjoi kÃ«tÃ«, u largua nga Palestina dhe shkoi nÃ« Damask, pÃ«r tÃ« jetuar nÃ«n mbrojtjen e Muavijes.


GuvernatorÃ«t e provincave gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Osmanit


Kufe


GjatÃ« viteve tÃ« para tÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Osmanit, Sad bin Ebi Vakkasi kishte qenÃ« guvernator i Kufes. MÃ« pas, Osmani e liroi atÃ« nga detyra dhe nÃ« vend tÃ« tij, e emÃ«roi Velid bin Akaben, vÃ«llain e tij nga e njejta nÃ«nÃ«.


Basra


Umari e kishte emÃ«ruar Ebu Musa el-Eshariun si guvernator tÃ« BasrÃ«s. Por Osmani e liroi atÃ« nga detyra dhe nÃ« vend tÃ« tij, e emÃ«roi kushÃ«ririn e vet Abdullah bin Emirin.


Siri


NÃ« Siri, Umari e kishte emÃ«ruar Muavije bin Ebu Sufjanin. Osmani nuk e preku Muavijen dhe e la nÃ« postin e tij.


Egjipt


Amr bin Asi e kishte pushtuar Egjiptin dhe Umari e kishte emÃ«ruar atÃ«, guvernator tÃ« kÃ«saj province. Osmani e liroi atÃ« nga detyra dhe nÃ« vend tÃ« tij, e vendosi njÃ« tjetÃ«r nga familja e tij, Abdullah bin Sad bin Ebi Serhun. Ky njeri ishte njÃ« mohues i Islamit, pÃ«r tÃ« cilin i DÃ«rguari kishte dhÃ«nÃ« njÃ« urdhÃ«r vdekjeje por Osmani kishte ndÃ«rhyrÃ« pÃ«r ta shpÃ«tuar. Me kÃ«tÃ«, Osmani njÃ«herÃ« ia shpÃ«toi jetÃ«n njÃ« mohuesi dhe mÃ« pas, e bÃ«ri atÃ« edhe guvernator.


HistorianÃ«t bashkÃ«kohor dhe Kalifati i Osmanit


NÃ« vijim, do tÃ« japim disa pÃ«rshkrime tÃ« historianÃ«ve bashkÃ«kohorÃ« nÃ« lidhje me korrupsionin, nepotizmin dhe keqpÃ«rdorimin e pushtetit nÃ« kohÃ«n e Osmanit, Kalifit tÃ« tretÃ« tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve.


E.A. Belyaev



PlaÃ§kitja e hapur e thesarit tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve u pÃ«rball me protesta tÃ« disa shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, tÃ« cilÃ«t thonin se pasuria u takonte tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«ve dhe se duhej tÃ« shpÃ«rndahej nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« barabartÃ«. MÃ« i theksuari nga kÃ«ta protestues ishte Ebu Dherr el-Giffariu. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« periudhÃ« pushtimes, ky shok i vjetÃ«r i Muhammedit, tÃ« cilin ky i fundit e kishte treguar si njÃ« shembull pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t, kishte shkuar nÃ« Siri, ku hapur i kritikonte sunduesit dhe udhÃ«heqÃ«sit ushtarakÃ« se po e harxhonin pÃ«r vete prenÃ« e luftÃ«s, e cila ishte njÃ« pronÃ« e Zotit dhe si e tillÃ«, u takonte tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. (fq.143)


Muavije bin Ebu Sufjani i kÃ«rkoi Kalifit Osman qÃ« ta shpÃ«tonte nga ky “agjitator” i rrezikshÃ«m , i cili po fitonte njÃ« famÃ« gjithÃ« mÃ« tÃ« madhe tek populli i thjeshtÃ« i SirisÃ«. I thirrur nga Osmani, Ebu Dherri u vendos sÃ«rish nÃ« Medine, ku kÃ«saj rradhe filloi ta kritikonte ashpÃ«r Kalifin Osman dhe ta paralajmÃ«ronte me katÃ«r llojet e Ferrit, ngase ky i fundit i kishte falur dhurata bujare dhÃ«ndrit tÃ« tij Mervan bin Hakemit dhe 300,000 dirhemÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« nipit tjetÃ«r, Harith bin Hakemit, qÃ« tÃ« gjitha nga thesari shtetÃ«ror.


Duke vazhduar me kritikat e tija, ky njeri i pakompromis filloi tÃ« thoshte se tÃ« pasurit mund tÃ« pasurohen vetÃ«m duke u vjedhur tÃ« varfÃ«rve. MÃ« nÃ« fund, Kalifi urdhÃ«roi qÃ« ky njeri qÃ« “shkaktonte trazira” tÃ« syrgjynosej nÃ« njÃ« vend, ku do tÃ« vdiste nÃ« njÃ« gjendje aq tÃ« mjeruar, sa e veja e tij s’do tÃ« kishte mjete pÃ«r t’i mundÃ«suar njÃ« varrim tÃ« denjÃ«.


GjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Osmanit, familjarÃ«t e tij e morÃ«n nÃ«n kontroll qeverisjen dhe pronat e mÃ«dha nÃ« Ã§do cep tÃ« shtetit. ShÃ«nimet historike flasin se njÃ« rol qendror nÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, pati nipi dhe kushÃ«riri i Osmanit, Mervani, i cili duke pÃ«rfituar nga mosha e shtyrÃ« e Osmanit, e mori nÃ« duar sundimin dhe filloi tÃ« bashkÃ«punonte nÃ« plaÃ§kitjet e familjarÃ«ve tÃ« tij. KÃ«ta familjarÃ« tÃ« Kalifit, tÃ« gjithÃ« nga fisi Umejje, ishin emÃ«ruar si gjeneralÃ« dhe guvernatorÃ« nga Osmani dhe tokat qÃ« i kishin nÃ«n administrimin e vet, i konsideronin si prona personale, ndonse ato i takonin shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane.


Uzurpimet e tilla tÃ« tokave, bashkÃ« me shtypjen, kÃ«rcÃ«nimet dhe sundimin e tyre tÃ« dhunshÃ«m, krijuan njÃ« valÃ« pakÃ«naqÃ«sie, e cila u shpreh mÃ« sÃ« miri nga ata miq tÃ« Umarit, tÃ« cilÃ«t ishin larguar nga postet e tyre tÃ« mÃ«parshme. Kjo pakÃ«naqÃ«si ndjehej edhe tek fiset arabe (veÃ§anÃ«risht nÃ« Irak), ku interesat materiale tÃ« popullit po shkatÃ«rroheshin si pasojÃ« e administrimit arbitrar tÃ« pasurisÃ« nÃ« duart e guvernatorÃ«ve tÃ« Osmanit.


VetÃ« Kalifi e kishte krijuar shembullin e keqpÃ«rdorimit tÃ« detyrÃ«s zyrtare pÃ«r pÃ«rfitime personale. Kur vajza e tij u martua me Abdullah bin Halidin, Osmani i fali atij 600,000 dirhemÃ« nga thesari shtetÃ«ror i BasrÃ«s. NÃ« njÃ« rast tjetÃ«r, kur Abdullah ibn Serhu dÃ«rgoi 3000 copa floriri nga Ifrikijeja, Osmani urdhÃ«roi qÃ« florinjtÃ« t’i jepeshin familjes sÃ« Hakemit. (“ArabÃ«t, Islami dhe Kalifati arab nÃ« mesjetÃ«”, New York, 1969)


Sir John Glubb



NÃ« vitin 646, Osmani e emÃ«roi Velid bin Ukben si guvernator tÃ« Kufes. Baba i tij, Ukbeja, ishte zÃ«nÃ« rob nga muslimanÃ«t nÃ« betejÃ«n e Bedrit dhe ishte dÃ«nuar me vdekje nga vetÃ« Profeti. KlithmÃ«s sÃ« tij tÃ« dÃ«shpÃ«ruar: “Kush do tÃ« kujdeset pÃ«r fÃ«mijÃ«t e mi tÃ« vegjÃ«l?”, Muhammedi iu pÃ«rgjigj ftohtÃ«: “Zjarri i ferrit.”


Guvernatori i ri i Kufes ishte pikÃ«risht njÃ«ri nga kÃ«ta fÃ«mijÃ« tÃ« vegjÃ«l, tÃ« cilÃ«t i DÃ«rguari i konsideronte banorÃ« tÃ« zjarrit. Velidi kishte bÃ«rÃ« nam si njÃ« njeri qÃ« pinte shumÃ«. Kritikat pÃ«r guvernatorÃ«t e Osmanit po rriteshin gjithÃ« kohÃ«s. NjÃ« tjetÃ«r familjar i tij, Ibn Ebi Serhu, ishte bÃ«rÃ« guvernator i Egjiptit, ndonse Profeti e kishte dÃ«nuar me vdekje pÃ«r shkak tÃ« mohimit tÃ« Islamit. (fq.290-291)


NÃ« teokracinÃ« islame, shteti nuk ishte njÃ« organizim jopersonal por (sÃ« paku nÃ« teori) njÃ« instrument i zgjedhur i Zotit. AsgjÃ« nuk mund t’i arsyetonte veprimet e njÃ« njeriu qÃ« i parapÃ«lqente interesat e tÃ« afÃ«rmve tÃ« tij, nÃ« vend tÃ« shÃ«rbimit ndaj Zotit.


PaturpÃ«sia e qartÃ« e shumÃ« prej guvernatorÃ«ve tÃ« Osmanit dhe fakti se baballarÃ«t e tyre kishin qenÃ« armiqtÃ« mÃ« tÃ« ashpÃ«r tÃ« Profetit, ishin njÃ« ofendim pÃ«r shumÃ« muslimanÃ« tÃ« sinqertÃ« nÃ« Mekke dhe nÃ« Medine. ShokÃ«t e Profetit ishin akoma tÃ« shumtÃ« nÃ« numÃ«r, pÃ«r tÃ« mos i pÃ«rmendur ata qÃ« kishin luftuar nÃ« BedÃ«r e nÃ« Uhud dhe qÃ« i kishin shprehur bindjen tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nÃ« Hudejbijje. TÃ« gjithÃ« ata tani e shihnin teokracinÃ« e Islamit, teksa po sundohej nga armiqtÃ« e Profetit, tÃ« cilÃ«t i gÃ«zonin “tÃ« mirat e kÃ«saj bote” qÃ« u takonin besimtarÃ«ve tÃ« sinqertÃ«. (fq.297)


NjÃ« shembull i asaj qÃ« ndjenin muslimanÃ«t e sinqertÃ« tÃ« epokÃ«s sÃ« Osmanit Ã«shtÃ« rasti i Ebu Dherrit. Ky ishte njÃ«ri nga muslimanÃ«t e hershÃ«m dhe kishte kaluar njÃ« jetÃ« prej asketi. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kohÃ«, fillimisht nÃ« Damask dhe mÃ« pas nÃ« Medine, ai filloi tÃ« mbante fjalime ku dÃ«noheshin ashpÃ«r imoralitetet e kohÃ«s. NÃ« Siri, nÃ« Irak dhe madje nÃ« Medine, udhÃ«heqÃ«sit muslimanÃ« jetonin nÃ« pallate tÃ« mermerta, tÃ« rrethuar nga skllevÃ«r e konkubina, tÃ« mbathur me rrobat mÃ« luksoze dhe tÃ« ushqyer me ushqimet mÃ« tÃ« rralla. S’ka dyshim se Ebu Dherri kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« nÃ« lidhje me faktin se ky luks po i shkatÃ«rronte virtyte e mÃ«hershme tÃ« arabÃ«ve. Por sunduesit e kohÃ«s filluan tÃ« pretendonin se fjalÃ«t e tija po shkaktonin trazira dhe Osmani urdhÃ«roi qÃ« ai tÃ« syrgjynosej drejt njÃ« vendi tÃ« shkretÃ« nÃ« ArabinÃ« Qendrore. Dy vite mÃ« pas, ai vdiq atje por kujtimi i tij vazhdoi tÃ« nderohej si njÃ« shenjtor nga shumÃ« muslimanÃ«. (“Pushtimet e mÃ«dha arabe”, LondÃ«r, 1963)


Osmani dhe shokÃ«t e Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit


Osmani, i cili nuk njihte kufij nÃ« dashurinÃ« e madhe qÃ« ua shprehte armiqve tÃ« Muhammedit e tÃ« Islamit, si Hakemi, Mervani ose Abdullah bin Sad bin Ebi Serhu, bÃ«ri edhe shumÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r t’ua shprehur armiqÃ«sinÃ« besimtarÃ«ve tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« si Ebu Dherr el-Giffariu, Ammar bin Jasiri dhe Abdullah ibn Mesudi, qÃ« ishin miq tÃ« Muhammedit. HistoritÃ« e tyre mbase do ta qartÃ«sojnÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje.


Ebu Dherr el-Giffari


Osmani mori lajm se Ebu Dherri kishte mbajtur njÃ« fjalim para muslimanÃ«ve dhe kishte thÃ«nÃ«: 
UnÃ« jam Ebu Dherr el-Giffariu, shok i Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« fundit tÃ« Zotit. Zoti i lartÃ«soi Ademin, Nuhun dhe fÃ«mijÃ«t e Ibrahimit e tÃ« Imranit mbi njerÃ«zit e tjerÃ«. Muhammedi i ka trashÃ«guar kÃ«ta profetÃ« dhe nÃ« vete i pÃ«rmban tÃ« gjitha cilÃ«sitÃ« dhe arritjet e mÃ«dha. PasardhÃ«s i Muhammedit Ã«shtÃ« Ali ibn Ebu Talibi. O muslimanÃ« tÃ« hutuar sot! Sikur ta kishit vendosur Aliun nÃ« krye dhe t’i kishit lÃ«nÃ« prapa ata qÃ« meritonin tÃ« liheshin prapa e sikur tÃ« mos e largonit fuqinÃ« nga burimi i saj, domethÃ«nÃ« nga shtÃ«pia e Muhammedit, tani do tÃ« bekoheshit me tÃ« mirat e Zotit. Nuk do tÃ« kishte sot as tÃ« varfÃ«r e as tÃ« mjerÃ« dhe askush s’do tÃ« kishte mospajtime me tjetrin nÃ« lidhje me FjalÃ«n e Zotit. Gjithkush do ta kryente detyrÃ«n e tij ndaj Zotit dhe ndaj tÃ« tjerÃ«ve, njÃ«soj siÃ§ bÃ«hej nÃ« kohÃ«n e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Ju e gjetÃ«t udhÃ«zimin tek burimi (dmth. tek shtÃ«pia e Muhammedit). Por lejuat qÃ« autoriteti dhe fuqia e kÃ«saj shtÃ«pie tÃ« uzurpohej. Shihni tani si e paguani kÃ«tÃ«!


InformatorÃ«t e Osmanit i treguan gjithashtu se Ebu Dherri po ua tÃ«rhiqet vÃ«mendjen njerÃ«zve drejt devijimeve tÃ« Osmanit nga praktika e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit dhe madje nga praktika e Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit.


Osmani urdhÃ«roi qÃ« Ebu Dherri tÃ« largohej nga Medineja dhe tÃ« shkonte nÃ« Siri pÃ«r tÃ« jetuar.


NÃ« Siri, Muavije e kishte siguruar pozitÃ«n e tij dhe nÃ« vend tÃ« njÃ« jetese islamike, kishte zgjedhur njÃ« stil mÃ« sekular tÃ« tÃ« jetuarit. Ebu Dherri dÃ«shmoi shumÃ« praktika tÃ« gabuara dhe joislame nÃ« pallatin sirian. Ai pa se si floriri dhe argjendi i provincave tÃ« ndryshme keqpÃ«rdorej nÃ« Damask pÃ«r t’u siguruar lukse aristokratÃ«ve, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur shumÃ« njerÃ«z po vdisnin nga uria. ShumÃ« shpejt, Muavije do tÃ« kuptonte se Ebu Dherri s’ishte mÃ« i pÃ«rballueshÃ«m nÃ« Damask se Ã§’kishte qenÃ« nÃ« Medine. Ai i recitonte ato vargje tÃ« Kur’anit, nÃ« tÃ« cilat dÃ«noheshin ata qÃ« mblidhin pasuri tÃ« mÃ«dha. Ai ishte pa kompromis nÃ« kritikat e tija dhe e thoshte tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n, pavarÃ«sisht pasojave qÃ« mund t’i vuante. Muavije kishte ndÃ«rtuar njÃ« pallat pÃ«r vete. Ebu Dherri i tha:


NÃ«se kÃ«tÃ« pallat e ke ndÃ«rtuar nga paratÃ« e muslimanÃ«ve, atÃ«herÃ« e ke keqpÃ«rdorur detyrÃ«n tÃ«nde. Dhe nÃ«se e ke ndÃ«rtuar me pasurinÃ« tÃ«nde personale, atÃ«herÃ« je fajtor pÃ«r tepÃ«rim dhe ekstravagancÃ«.


Ebu Dherri u thoshte gjithÃ« kohÃ«s Muavijes dhe fisnikÃ«ve tÃ« mbledhur rreth tij se pÃ«r arin dhe pÃ«r argjendin qÃ« po mblidhnin, do tÃ« dÃ«noheshin nÃ« ferr.


MÃ« nÃ« fund, durimi i Muavijes e arriti kulmin dhe ai i shkroi Osmanit:



“Kam droje se Ebu Dherri mund t’i bÃ«jÃ« njerÃ«zit tÃ« rebelohen. NÃ«se nuk do njÃ« rebelim nÃ« gjithÃ« shtetin, atÃ«herÃ« thirre atÃ« sÃ«rish nÃ« Medine!”


Osmani u pajtua me kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. Muavije e hipi Ebu Dherrin nÃ« njÃ« deve dhe i urdhÃ«roi njeriut qÃ« do ta shoqÃ«ronte, qÃ« tÃ« udhÃ«tonte pa ndalur drejt Medines. Ebu Dherri arriti thuase i vdekur, pÃ«rplot plagÃ« dhe i sfilitur krejtÃ«sisht.


Por edhe nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjendje, Ebu Dherri nuk mund tÃ« pajtohej me padrejtÃ«sinÃ«, me gÃ«njeshtrat dhe me mosbindjen ndaj urdhrave tÃ« Zotit. Dashuria pÃ«r drejtÃ«sinÃ« dhe tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n e digjte zemrÃ«n e tij si njÃ« flakÃ«. Po tÃ« shihte njÃ« rast keqpÃ«rdorimi, menjÃ«herÃ« e dÃ«nonte hapur atÃ« dhe autorÃ«t e kÃ«tij krimi. MÃ« nÃ« fund, edhe Osmani nuk e duronte mÃ« tepÃ«r. Ai e thirri Ebu Dherrin nÃ« pallatin e tij dhe ndÃ«rmjet tyre, u zhvillua dialogu nÃ« vijim:


Osmani: Kam pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« dÃ«buar nga Medineja.
Ebu Dherri: A do mÃ« dÃ«bosh vallÃ« nga qyteti i Profetit?
Osmani: Po!
Ebu Dherri: A do mÃ« dÃ«rgosh nÃ« Kufe?
Osmani: Jo!
Ebu Dherri: Mbase nÃ« Basra?
Osmani: Jo!
Ebu Dherri: Ku mund tÃ« mÃ« dÃ«rgosh tjetÃ«r?
Osmani: Cili Ã«shtÃ« vendi qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«lqen mÃ« sÃ« paku?
Ebu Dherri: Rebezeja.
Osmani: Atje kam pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« dÃ«buar.


Osmani e mbajti fjalÃ«n dhe e dÃ«boi Ebu Dherrin drejt Rebezes. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, urdhÃ«roi qÃ« askush tÃ« mos e shoqÃ«ronte ose ta pÃ«rcillte gjatÃ« ikjes. Por Aliu erdhi pÃ«r ta parÃ« dhe pÃ«r t’i thÃ«nÃ« lamtumirÃ«. BashkÃ« me Aliun, ishin edhe djemtÃ« e tij, djemtÃ« e Akil ibn Ebu Talibit dhe nipi i tij, Abdullah ibn Xhaferi.


Ishte njÃ« skenÃ« vÃ«rtet pikÃ«lluese. Aliu po ndahej nga miku i tij i afÃ«rt dhe nga miku i dashur i Muhammedit. Zemra e tij po pikonte gjak por ai u pÃ«rpoq ta ngushÃ«llonte mikun e tij, duke i thÃ«nÃ«:


“O Ebu Dherr! Ti shprehe zemÃ«rim pÃ«r hir tÃ« Zotit, andaj ki shpresÃ« nga Ai, pÃ«r tÃ« cilin u zemÃ«rove. NjerÃ«zit tÃ« patÃ«n frikÃ« pÃ«r botÃ«n e tyre kurse ti u trembe pÃ«r besimin qÃ« ke. AtÃ«herÃ« ua lÃ«r atÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n tÃ« patÃ«n frikÃ« dhe largohu, duke e marrÃ« atÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n ti u trembe prej tyre! Sa shumÃ« qÃ« kanÃ« nevojÃ« pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« t’i u thua dhe sa pak qÃ« tÃ« duhet ty ajo qÃ« ta mohojnÃ«. ShumÃ« shpejt do ta dish se kush Ã«shtÃ« fitimtari nesÃ«r dhe kush Ã«shtÃ« ai qÃ« duhet lakmuar. Edhe sikur qiejt e toka tÃ« ishin tÃ« ndryra pÃ«r njÃ« njeri dhe ai ta kishte droje Zotin, atÃ«herÃ« Zoti do t’i hapte ato pÃ«r tÃ«. VetÃ«m drejtÃ«sia duhet tÃ« tÃ« tÃ«rheqÃ« dhe jo mizoria. Pa dyshim, sikur t’i pranoje kÃ«naqÃ«site e tyre tÃ« vdekshme, ata do t’tÃ« donin dhe sikur tÃ« bÃ«je pjesÃ« nÃ« to, do t’tÃ« jepnin strehÃ«...”
Pas Aliut, Husejni u kthye drejt mikut tÃ« dashur tÃ« gjyshit tÃ« tij dhe i tha: 
“O xhaxha! Zoti ka pÃ«r ta ndryshuar edhe kÃ«tÃ« kohÃ«. ArmiqtÃ« e tu e “shpÃ«tuan” botÃ«n e tyre por ajo qÃ« shpÃ«tove ti Ã«shtÃ« diÃ§ka qÃ« do tÃ« mbetet pÃ«rjetÃ«...”


Aliu dhe tÃ« afÃ«rmit e tij e shoqÃ«ruan heshturazi Ebu Dherrin dhe kur erdhi koha pÃ«r t’u ndarÃ«, Ebu Dherri tha:


O njerÃ«zit e shtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« Muhammedit! Zoti ju bekoftÃ«! Kurdo qÃ« ju shoh, mÃ« kujtohet miku im i dashur Muhammedi, i DÃ«rguari dhe i dashuri i Zotit.


Ebu Dherri, e shoqja dhe skllavi qÃ« kishin, u syrgjynosÃ«n nÃ« shkretÃ«tirÃ«n Rebeze dhe pas njÃ« kohe, Ebu Dherri vdiq atje. ShoqÃ«ruesit e tij ia mbuluan fytyrÃ«n, e kthyen drejt Qabes dhe u ulÃ«n pranÃ« rrugÃ«s, pa ditur se Ã§’duhej tÃ« bÃ«nin. PikÃ«risht nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ«, disa kalorÃ«s po vinin nga Iraku. NÃ« mesin e tyre ishte Abdullah ibn Mesudi, njÃ« shok i vjetÃ«r i Muhammedit. Kur e panÃ« tÃ« venÃ« e Ebu Dherrit e pyetÃ«n se Ã§’kÃ«rkonte nÃ« atÃ« vend tÃ« shkretÃ«.


Ajo u tregoi se kush ishin dhe se trupi i Ebu Dherrit po qÃ«ndronte i pavarrosur. Toka ishte e ashpÃ«r dhe nuk ishin tÃ« aftÃ« t’i gÃ«rrmonin njÃ« varr.


Abdullah ibn Mesudi shpÃ«rtheu nÃ« lot dhe e vajtoi vdekjen e mikut tÃ« tij dhe mikut tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. BashkÃ« me miqtÃ« e tij, ai i hapi njÃ« varr, i bÃ«ri njÃ« varrim tÃ« thjeshtÃ«, e fali namazin e tÃ« vdekurit dhe mÃ« nÃ« fund, e varrosi Ebu Dherrin.


Muhammed ibn Is’hak


Burajda bin Sufjan el-Eslemiu pÃ«rcjell nga Muhammed bin Kaaba el-Kuraziu, i cili rrÃ«fen se Abdullah bin Mesudi i ka thÃ«nÃ«: 
Kur Osmani e syrgjynosi Ebu Dherrin nÃ« Rebeze dhe kur i erdhi Ã§asti i vdekjes, nuk kishte pranÃ« vetes veÃ§se tÃ« shoqen dhe njÃ« skllav. Ai u tha t’ia lanin trupin, ta mbÃ«shtillnin me njÃ« qefin, ta vendosnin anash rrugÃ«s dhe t’i kÃ«rkonin ndihmÃ« karavanit tÃ« parÃ« qÃ« do tÃ« kalonte, duke i treguar se kush ishte i vdekuri.


Kur vdiq Ebu Dherri, ata vepruan ashtu si i porositi. NÃ« ndÃ«rkohÃ«, Abdullah ibn Mesudi po vinte nga Iraku pÃ«r pelegrinazh dhe e pa trupin anash rrugÃ«s. Skllavi u ngrit dhe tha: “Ky Ã«shtÃ« Ebu Dherri, miku i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Na ndihmoni qÃ« ta varrosim!” 
Me ta dÃ«gjuar kÃ«tÃ«, Abdullah ibn Mesudi shpÃ«rtheu nÃ« lot dhe tha:


“I DÃ«rguari kishte tÃ« drejtÃ«. Ti ece vetÃ«m, vdiqe vetÃ«m dhe i vetÃ«m do tÃ« ringjallesh.” MÃ« pas, ai dhe shoqÃ«ruesit e tij zbritÃ«n nga devetÃ« e tyre dhe e varrosÃ«n... (“Jeta e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit”)



Dr. Taha Husejn



Ebu Dherri ishte njÃ«ri nga muslimanÃ«t e parÃ« dhe njÃ«ri nga ata qÃ« duheshin dhe admiroheshin edhe nga vetÃ« Profeti. Ky i fundit thoshte: “Qielli i kaltÃ«r s’ka mbuluar njÃ« njeri mÃ« tÃ« sinqertÃ« se Ebu Dherri.”


Ebu Dherri kuptoi se Osmani i kishte falur shumÃ« para Mervan bin Hakemit dhe se u kishte dhÃ«nÃ« Harith bin Hakimit dhe Zejd bin Thabitit nga 300,000 dhe 100,000 dirhemÃ« respektivisht. Ebu Dherri e kritikonte gjithÃ« kÃ«tÃ« dhe u tregonte mbledhÃ«sve tÃ« pasurisÃ« se do tÃ« digjeshin nÃ« zjarr. Ai e recitonte vargun 9:34 tÃ« Kur’ani, qÃ« thoshte: “ParalajmÃ«roi me njÃ« dÃ«nim tÃ« ashpÃ«r ata qÃ« mbledhin ar e argjend dhe qÃ« s’e shpenzojnÃ« pasurinÃ« e tyre nÃ« rrugÃ« tÃ« Zotit!”


Mervan bin Hakemi e informoi Osmanin nÃ« lidhje me gjÃ«rat qÃ« thoshte Ebu Dherri. Osmani e dÃ«rgoi njÃ« skllav tÃ« vetin tek Ebu Dherri qÃ« t’ia ndalonte recitimin e atij vargu tÃ« Kur’anit. Ebu Dherri i tha: “Mos vallÃ« Osmani do ma ndalojÃ« leximin e Librit tÃ« Zotit, qÃ« pastaj t’i harroj urdhrat e Tij?” NÃ« mÃ« duhet tÃ« zgjedh ndÃ«rmjet kÃ«naqÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« Zotit dhe kÃ«naqÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« Osmanit, s’ka dyshim se do ta zgjidhja kÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« e Zotit.” (“El-Fitne’tul-Kubra” = “Trazirat e mÃ«dha”, botuar nÃ« Kairo, 1959, fq.163)


NÃ« Islam, zÃ«ri i Ebu Dherrit ishte i pari qÃ« u ngrit kundÃ«r totalitarianizmit fetar e politik dhe kundÃ«r shfrytÃ«zimit ekonomik. Ai ishte gjithashtu zÃ«ri i parÃ« qÃ« u doli nÃ« mbrojtje muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« klasave tÃ« ulta. ZÃ«ri i tij u shua por jo edhe idealet qÃ« i pÃ«rcillte. KÃ«to ideale tÃ« tija buronin nga Kur’ani i ShenjtÃ« dhe Ã§do pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r t’i heshtur idealet e tija s’ishte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se njÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r ta heshtur vetÃ« Kur’anin.


ZÃ«ri i Ebu Dherrit ishte zÃ«ri i vetÃ«dijes islame dhe platforma e tij s’ishte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se tÃ« drejtat e njeriut. Zoti e bekoftÃ« pÃ«rjetÃ«sisht Ebu Dherrin!

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Ammar bin Jasir


Ammar bin Jasiri ishte njÃ«ri nga muslimanÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« hershÃ«m. SiÃ§ kemi pÃ«rmendur tashmÃ«, prindÃ«rit e tij kishin vdekur nga torturat nÃ« duart e idhujtarÃ«ve tÃ« Mekkes. Ata ishin dÃ«shmorÃ«t e parÃ« tÃ« Islamit dhe kjo Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« meritÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n nuk e ndajnÃ« me askÃ«nd tjetÃ«r. NjÃ«soj si Ebu Dherri, edhe Ammari ishte nga personat mÃ« tÃ« dashur pÃ«r tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit, i cili nÃ« lidhje me Ammarin ka thÃ«nÃ«: “Ammari Ã«shtÃ« mishÃ«rimi i tÃ«rÃ« besimit.”


NjÃ«soj si Ebu Dherr Giffariu dhe disa tÃ« tjerÃ«, Ammari nuk ishte shumÃ« i dashur pÃ«r tÃ« fuqishmit ekonomikÃ« dhe politikÃ« tÃ« kohÃ«s sÃ« tij, me tÃ« cilÃ«t ishte e pashmangshme njÃ« pÃ«rplasje.


Dr. Taha Husejn 
Ammari u shpÃ«rngul fillimisht nÃ« Abisini dhe mÃ« pas nÃ« Medine. Ai ishte muslimani i parÃ« qÃ« ndÃ«rtoi njÃ« xhami, tÃ« cilÃ«n e kishte ndÃ«rtuar qÃ« nÃ« Mekke. BashkÃ« me tÃ« tjerÃ«t, mÃ« pas, ai do tÃ« punonte edhe nÃ« ndÃ«rtimin e XhamisÃ« sÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit (nÃ« Medine). GjatÃ« ndÃ«rtimit, ndÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« muslimanÃ«t e tjerÃ« mbanin nga njÃ« tullÃ«, Ammari i mbante njÃ«kohÃ«sisht dy tulla. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ai punoi edhe nÃ« hapjen e hendekut gjatÃ« rrethimit tÃ« Medines. GjatÃ« hapjes sÃ« hendekut, i gjithÃ« trupi i tij ishte mbuluar me pluhur. Ishte vetÃ« i DÃ«rguari i Zotit qÃ« do ta fshinte pluhurin nga fytyra dhe nga koka e tij.


Kur Ammari e morri lajmin e vdekjes sÃ« Ebu Dherrit, ai vajtoi pÃ«r tÃ«. Vajtimin e tij, Osmani e interpretoi si njÃ« kritikÃ« tÃ« drejtuar atij dhe nga zemÃ«rimi, i urdhÃ«roi edhe Ammarit tÃ« largohej nga Medineja dhe tÃ« shkonte nÃ« Rebeze. Kur Ammari po pÃ«rgatitej pÃ«r tÃ« dalÃ« nga Medineja, fisi Makhzum, nÃ«n mbrojtjen e tÃ« cilit ishte Ammari, u zemÃ«rua mjaft. PakÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« e tij e shprehu edhe Aliu. Ai shkoi tek Osmani, e qortoi ashpÃ«r pÃ«r dÃ«bimin e Ebu Dherrit dhe i kÃ«rkoi tÃ« mos e bÃ«nte tÃ« njejtÃ«n edhe me Ammarin. Osmani ia ktheu: “Ti nuk je mÃ« i mirÃ« se Ammari dhe njÃ«soj si ai, meriton tÃ« dÃ«bohesh nga Medineja. Aliu i tha: “AtÃ«herÃ« mÃ« dÃ«bo!” Pas kÃ«saj, muhaxhirÃ«t e tjerÃ« ndÃ«rhynÃ« dhe i pÃ«rkujtuan Osmanit se nuk mund ta dÃ«bonte kÃ« tÃ« kishte dÃ«shirÃ«.


NjÃ« ditÃ«, Osmani mori njÃ« stoli me vlerÃ« pÃ«r familjen e tij, nga thesari shtetÃ«ror. NÃ« mesin e atyre qÃ« kundÃ«rshtuan ishte edhe Ammar bin Jasiri. Osmani u zemÃ«rua dhe i tha: “Si guxon tÃ« mÃ« kÃ«rkosh llogari mua?” MÃ« pas, u urdhÃ«roi skllevÃ«rve tÃ« tij qÃ« ta kapin Ammarin.


Ata e kapÃ«n dhe Osmani e rrahu ashpÃ«r derisa Ammari i humbi ndjenjat. Nga xhamia, ai u dÃ«rgua nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e Umm Selemes, tÃ« vesÃ« sÃ« Profetit. Ammarit nuk iu kthye vetÃ«dija gjatÃ« gjithÃ« asaj dite. Kur mÃ« nÃ« fund u zgjua, ai u ngrit, e fali namazin dhe tha: “FalÃ«nderimet i takojnÃ« Zotit! S’ishte kjo hera e parÃ« qÃ« torturohem ngase e flas tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n.” (hera e parÃ« qÃ« ishte torturuar Ammari kishte qenÃ« nÃ« Mekke, kur e kishte mbrojtur tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n e Islamit. Asokohe, kishte qenÃ« Ebu Xhehli qÃ« e kishte bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ«.)


NÃ« njÃ« rast tjetÃ«r, disa shokÃ« tÃ« Profetit i shkruan njÃ« letÃ«r Osmanit dhe i kÃ«rkuan Ammarit qÃ« t’ia dÃ«rgonte kÃ«tÃ« letÃ«r. Kur Ammari ia dha letrÃ«n, Osmani sÃ«rish u zemÃ«rua dhe u urdhÃ«roi skllevÃ«rve tÃ« tij qÃ« ta rrÃ«zonin pÃ«rtokÃ«. Ata iu bindÃ«n urdhrit tÃ« tij dhe Osmani filloi ta godiste me shqelma derisa Ammari i humbi ndjenjat. (“El-Fitnet’ul-Kubra”, Kairo, 1959)


Abdullah ibn Mesud


Abdullah ibn Mesudi ishte njÃ«ri nga ndjekÃ«sit mÃ« tÃ« shquar tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. SiÃ§ u pÃ«rmend edhe mÃ« parÃ«, ai ishte i pari qÃ« e recitoi Kur’anin nÃ« Qabe, nÃ« prani tÃ« prijÃ«sve tÃ« Kurejshit, tÃ« cilÃ«t e rrahÃ«n pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« shkak. Ai ishte njÃ«ri nga njerÃ«zit mÃ« me dituri nÃ« Medine. PjesÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« madhe tÃ« kohÃ«s sÃ« tij, ai e kaloi me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit dhe i njihte veprimet e tija mÃ« mirÃ« se pjesa mÃ« e madhe e shokÃ«ve tÃ« tij. Kjo ishte arsyeja pÃ«rse Umari i kishte kÃ«rkuar qÃ« Abdullah ibn Mesudi tÃ« ishte gjithnjÃ« pranÃ« tij. Kishte shumÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje, pÃ«r tÃ« cilat Umari nuk e dinte mÃ«nyrÃ«n e zgjidhjes qÃ« e kishte pÃ«rdorur i DÃ«rguari. NÃ« raste tÃ« tilla, ai e thirrte Abdullah ibn Mesudin dhe vepronte sipas kÃ«shillÃ«s sÃ« tij. NÃ« vitet e fundit tÃ« jetÃ«s sÃ« tij, Umari e emÃ«roi Abdullahun si pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s tÃ« thesarit tÃ« Kufes.


Dr. Taha Husejn



Abdullah ibn Mesudi ishte arkÃ«tar i Kufes kur Sad bin Ebi Vakkasi ishte guvernator i krahinÃ«s. Osmani e liroi Sadin nga detyra dhe nÃ« vend tÃ« tij e emÃ«roi Velid bin Akaben. Velidi morri njÃ« borxh nga thesari shtetÃ«ror. Kur afati i caktuar kaloi dhe borxhi nuk u kthye, Ibn Mesudi ia kÃ«rkoi pagesÃ«n Velidit. Ai e informoi Osmanin, nÃ« lidhje me borxhin e Velidit dhe Osmani iu pÃ«rgjigj: “Ti je arkÃ«tari im. Mos i kÃ«rko para Velidit!” Ibn Mesudi nuk pajtohej me kÃ«tÃ«. Pas kÃ«saj, i hodhi Ã§elÃ«sat e thesarit dhe qÃ«ndroi nÃ« shtÃ«pi.


QÃ« nga ajo kohÃ«, Abdullah ibn Mesudi u bÃ« njÃ« kritik i ashpÃ«r i admintrimit ekonomik dhe politik tÃ« Osmanit. Velidi i shkroi Osmanit nÃ« lidhje me kritikat e Abdullahut dhe Osmani i kÃ«rkoi qÃ« ta dÃ«rgonte Ibn Mesudin drejt Medines.


Ibn Mesudi arriti nÃ« Medine dhe hyri drejt e nÃ« xhami. Kur hyri, Osmani ishte duke mbajtur njÃ« fjalim. Me ta parÃ« Abdullahun, ai tha:


“Ja ku vjen njÃ« njeri aspak i kÃ«ndshÃ«m dhe dashakeq!” Ibn Mesudi ia ktheu: “S’Ã«shtÃ« ashtu! UnÃ« jam njÃ« ndjekÃ«s dhe njÃ« mik i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. Kam luftuar nÃ« Bedr dhe kam qenÃ« edhe tek besÃ«lidhja pranÃ« pemÃ«s (nÃ« Hudejbije). Edhe Aisheja i kishte dÃ«gjuar fjalÃ«t e Osmanit dhe bÃ«rtiti: “A kjo Ã«shtÃ« gjuha qÃ« ti pÃ«rdor kundÃ«r njÃ« shoku tÃ« Profetit?”


Osmani i urdhÃ«roi Abdullah ibn Mesudit tÃ« dilte nga Xhamia e Profetit. SkllevÃ«rit e Osmanit e nxorrÃ«n jashtÃ« xhamisÃ« dhe e hodhÃ«n nÃ« tokÃ«, duke i thyer njÃ« bri.


Aliu u ngrit dhe e qortoi ashpÃ«r Osmanin, duke i thÃ«nÃ«:


“E lÃ«ndon njÃ« shok tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit vetÃ«m sipas fjalÃ«ve tÃ« Velidit. Ndonse e di se Velidi Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« gÃ«njeshtar.” MÃ« pas, Aliu e Ã§oi Ibn Mesudin nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij. Pasi iu thye njÃ« bri, Osmani ia ndaloi Ibn Mesudit edhe pagesÃ«n qÃ« merrte nga thesari dhe i ndaloi tÃ« largohej nga Medineja. Ibn Mesudi dÃ«shironte tÃ« shkonte nÃ« Siri pÃ«r tÃ« marrÃ« pjesÃ« nÃ« ekspeditat ushtarake. Por Osmani i pÃ«rsÃ«riti fjalÃ«t qÃ« ia kishte thÃ«nÃ« Mervani: “Ai ka krijuar mjaft trazira nÃ« Kufe. Mos i lejoni ta bÃ«jÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n edhe nÃ« Siri!” (“El-Fitne’tul-Kubra”, Kairo, 1959)


SiÃ§ thamÃ« edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, Abdullah ibn Mesudi e kishte pÃ«rpiluar pÃ«rmbledhjen e tij tÃ« vargjeve tÃ« Kur’anit, ku vargjet ishin vendosur sipas rradhitjes kronologjike. Por Osmani e emÃ«roi tÃ« preferuarin e tij, Zejd bin Thabitin, pÃ«r t’i pÃ«rmbledhur dhe pÃ«r t’i rradhitur vargjet e Kur’anit. Ai nuk e “njohu” pÃ«rmbledhjen e Ibn Mesudit dhe i urdhÃ«roi qÃ« ta dorÃ«zonte kopjen e tij. Abdullah ibn Mesudi nuk pranoi dhe pas kÃ«saj, njerÃ«zit e Osmanit hynÃ« nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij dhe e konfiskuan pÃ«rmbledhjen e tij tÃ« vargjeve tÃ« Kur’anit. Kjo kopje u dogj pas urdhrave tÃ« Osmanit.


KundÃ«r njerÃ«zve si Ebu Dherri, Ammar bin Jasiri dhe Abdullah ibn Mesudi, tÃ« cilÃ«t nuk bÃ«nin kompromis me principet e tyre, Osmani e pÃ«rdori aparatin shtetÃ«ror. QÃ« tÃ« tre u pÃ«rballÃ«n me dÃ«nime tÃ« ndryshme por i duruan me shumÃ« vendosmÃ«ri tÃ« njejtat.
Por pÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«tyre, Osmani i prishi punÃ«t edhe me disa persona si Abdurrahman bin Aufi dhe Amr bin Asi, tÃ« cilit s’kishin tÃ« bÃ«nin ‘dhe aq me principet. QÃ« tÃ« dy ishin pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s pÃ«r ardhjen e tij nÃ« fron.


Osmani dhe “mbretbÃ«rÃ«sit”
Osmani do tÃ« duhej t’u ishte falÃ«nderues kÃ«tyre dy vetÃ«ve qÃ« e bÃ«nÃ« Kalif tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Por edhe nÃ«se vÃ«rtet ishte i tillÃ«, ai kurrÃ« nuk e shfaqi kÃ«tÃ«. NÃ« vend tÃ« falÃ«nderimit, ai e dÃ«shpÃ«roi shumÃ« keq njÃ«rin prej tyre kurse tjetrin, e bÃ«ri njÃ« armik tÃ« vendosur tÃ« vetin.


Abdurrahman bin Auf


Kur muslimanÃ«t i kishin humbur tÃ« gjitha shpresat se Osmani do tÃ« pÃ«rmirÃ«sohej, ata u kthyen tÃ« zemÃ«ruar drejt Abdurrahman bin Aufit, duke i thÃ«nÃ« se ai ishte fajtor qÃ« gjithÃ§ka po shkonte mbrapsht nÃ« tokÃ«n e Islamit, ngase ai e kishte bÃ«rÃ« Kalif Osmanin.
Abdurrahmani pranoi se kishte gabuar dhe shtoi: “KurrÃ« s’kam pritur sjellje tÃ« tilla tÃ« turpshme prej Osmanit. Zoti qoftÃ« dÃ«shmitar se kurrÃ« mÃ« s’kam pÃ«r t’i folur!”


Betimi pÃ«r tÃ« mos folur mÃ« me Osmanin nuk mund Ã« ndryshonte ndonjÃ« gjÃ« dhe as nuk mund ta pÃ«rmirÃ«sonte gjendjen. MegjithatÃ«, Abdurrahmani iu pÃ«rmbajt kÃ«tij “principi” dhe nuk i foli mÃ« kurrÃ« Osmanit, pÃ«r t’ia shprehur nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, pakÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« me veprat e tija.


Amr bin As


Amri, me iniciativÃ«n e tij, e kishte pushtuar Egjiptin. Pas pushtimit, ai u emÃ«rua guvernator i Egjiptit nga Umari. Pak kohÃ« para vdekjes sÃ« tij, Umari e dÃ«rgoi Abdullah bin Sad bin Ebi Serhun, vÃ«llain e Osmanit, pranÃ« tij, si mbikqyrÃ«s financiar mbi Amr bin Asin.
Kur Umari vdiq dhe Osmani u bÃ« Kalif, Abdullah bin Sadi i shkroi Osmanit se Amr bin Asi po i manipulonte fondet publike. Osmani menjÃ«herÃ« e liroi Amrin nga detyra dhe e emÃ«roi Abdullahun si guvernator tÃ« ri tÃ« provincÃ«s dhe si gjeneral tÃ« pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m tÃ« ushtrisÃ« muslimane nÃ« Egjipt.


Pas lirimit tÃ« Amrit nga detyra, perandori bizantin dÃ«rgoi njÃ« flotÃ« kundÃ«r Egjiptit, e cila arriti ta pushtonte AleksandrinÃ« nÃ« vitin 646. Abdullah bin Sadi nuk arriti ta mbronte kÃ«tÃ« zonÃ« dhe Osmani u detyrua ta riemÃ«ronte Amrin nÃ« pozitÃ«n e tij tÃ« mÃ«parshme. Amri i mundi forcat bizantine dhe e Ã§liroi AleksandrinÃ«. Por sapo u eliminuan tÃ« gjitha forcat bizantine, Osmani e liroi Amrin sÃ«rish nga detyra dhe e emÃ«roi Abdullahun nÃ« vend tÃ« tij.


Egjipti ishte dashuria e parÃ« e Amr bin Asit dhe ambicja mÃ« e madhe e tij ishte tÃ« sundonte nÃ« Egjipt. Por pas kÃ«tyre ndodhive, nÃ« tÃ« cilat jo vetÃ«m qÃ« mohoheshin frytet veprimtarisÃ« sÃ« tij por edhe nuk i njiheshin shÃ«rbimet e mÃ«dha qÃ« kish’ kryer, ai u kthye nÃ« Medine si njÃ« njeri i zemÃ«ruar, i dÃ«shpÃ«ruar dhe i mllefosur. Ngase nuk kishte punÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« nÃ« Medine, ai filloi me pÃ«rgatitjen e intrigave kundÃ«r shkakut tÃ« mllefit tÃ« tij: Osmanit. Kur ky i fundit u vra nga rebelÃ«t, Amri thirri: “UnÃ« jam babai i Abdullahut. Kur vendos tÃ« bÃ«j diÃ§ka, asgjÃ« nuk mund tÃ« mÃ« ndalÃ«.”


Sir John Glubb



Amr bin Asi, i cili e kishte pushtuar dy herÃ« Egjiptin, dhe ishte liruar nga detyra pÃ«r t’ia lÃ«shuar vendin vÃ«llait tÃ« Osmanit, ishte duke pÃ«rhapur pakÃ«naqÃ«si nÃ« Medine.(“Pushtimet e mÃ«dha arabe”, fq.299, botim i vitit 1963) 
Amr bin As, pushtuesi i Egjiptit, po jetonte nÃ« Medine qÃ«kur Osmani e kishte liruar nga detyra dhe ishte njÃ«ri nga kritikÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« ashpÃ«r tÃ« Kalifit plak. (“Pushtimet e mÃ«dha arabe”, fq.324)


Amr bin As pati disa pÃ«rballje tÃ« ashpra me Osmanin nÃ« XhaminÃ« e Madhe dhe nÃ« pallatin e kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit. NÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n nga kÃ«to pÃ«rballje, ai i kÃ«rkoi Osmanit qÃ« ta shprehte publikisht “Teuben” (pendimin) e tij pÃ«r gjÃ«rat qÃ« kishte bÃ«rÃ«.


Sir John Glubb



Kur Osmani deshi tÃ« konsultohej me tÃ«, Amr bin Asi tha: “Ti e ke lÃ«nÃ« gjithÃ« popullin nÃ« duart e fisit Umejje. Ti ke devijuar, njÃ«soj si edhe populli. Ose ndrysho dhe bÃ«hu i drejtÃ« ose lÃ«re kÃ«tÃ« punÃ«! (“Pushtimet e mÃ«dha arabe”, fq.300)


Amr bin As e mallkoi publikisht Osmanin dhe nuk e la tÃ« qetÃ« as babain e kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit. ÃshtÃ« interesant fakti se Osmani kurrÃ« nuk i pÃ«rdori instrumentet shtetÃ«rore kundÃ«r Amrit, siÃ§ kishte bÃ«rÃ« kundÃ«r Ebu Dherrit, Ammarit dhe Abdullah bin Mesudit. Ai pati shumÃ« pÃ«rballje me Amr bin Asin dhe prapÃ«seprapÃ«, kurrÃ« nuk e kÃ«rcÃ«noi se do ta dÃ«bonte drejt Rebezes dhe kurrÃ« nuk u urdhÃ«roi skllevÃ«rve tÃ« tij qÃ« ta hidhnin jashtÃ« xhamisÃ« ose pallatit dhe ta rrihnin. Mbase Osmani, si njÃ« njeri i kujdesshÃ«m qÃ« ishte, e kuptoi se thumbimet e Amrit nuk po thyenin ndonjÃ« “bri” nÃ« trupin e tij dhe si pasojÃ«, ai nuk meritonte t’i thyheshin brinjÃ«t. PÃ«r mÃ« tepÃ«r, ndonse nuk pajtoheshin me njÃ«ri-tjetrin, dallimet e tyre ishin gjithnjÃ« nÃ« kornizat e “klubit” ekskluziv tÃ« cilit i takonin qÃ« tÃ« dy. Ebu Dherri, Ammari dhe Abdullah bin Mesudi kishin qenÃ« “tÃ« jashtÃ«m” pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« “klub”. Kjo ishte arsyeja pÃ«rse pÃ«r ta nuk vlenin rregullat e njejta si pÃ«r Amr bin Asin.


Shkaqet e vrasjes sÃ« Osmanit


Osmani sundoi rreth 12 vjet. Forca sunduese e trashÃ«guar nga Umari, pati efekt tÃ« mirÃ« nÃ« gjysmÃ«n e parÃ« tÃ« sundimit tÃ« tij, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n pati paqe pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t dhe pÃ«r atÃ« vetÃ«. Por nÃ« gjysmÃ«n e dytÃ«, pakÃ«naqÃ«sia kundÃ«r tij filloi tÃ« rritej derisa e arriti kulmin nÃ« vitin 656, kur njÃ« grup i zemÃ«ruar demonstruesish e vrau Osmanin brenda pallatit tÃ« tij nÃ« Medine.


NjerÃ«zit kishin arsye tÃ« mjaftueshme pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« tÃ« pakÃ«naqur. Ata e dinin se sasi tÃ« mÃ«dha ari dhe argjendi po derdheshin nÃ« thesarin shtetÃ«ror, pa u reflektuar kjo pasuri nÃ« gjendjen e popullit. E gjithÃ« pasuria po zhdukej nÃ« xhepat e pjesÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« klasÃ«s sunduese, e cila pÃ«rbÃ«hej ekskluzivish nga fisi Umejje, tÃ« cilit i takonte edhe Osmani. NÃ«n sundimin e Osmanit, umajjadÃ«t arritÃ«n tÃ« kishin njÃ« ndikim tÃ« paÃ«ndÃ«rrueshÃ«m deri atÃ«herÃ«. MuslimanÃ«t ishin tÃ« zemÃ«ruar me arrogancÃ«n e tyre dhe me shfaqjen e tyre ekstravagante tÃ« pasurive dhe fuqisÃ« qÃ« kishin.


Osmani i liroi nga detyra tÃ« gjithÃ« komandantÃ«t dhe guvernatorÃ«t e emÃ«ruar nga Ebu Bekri dhe Umari. NÃ« vend tÃ« tyre, ai vendosi njerÃ«z, “merita” e vetme e tÃ« cilÃ«ve ishte fakti se ishin umajjadÃ«. NjerÃ«zit e provincave tÃ« ndryshme po shkeleshin nÃ«n thembrÃ«n e sunduesve tÃ« tillÃ«. TÃ« dehur me fuqinÃ«, siÃ§ ishin, tepÃ«rimet dhe ekstravagancat e tyre nuk njihnin kufij. Ata e konsideronin veten pÃ«rtej ligjit dhe pas njÃ« kohe, Ã§Ã«shtjet private tÃ« umajjadÃ«ve u bÃ«nÃ« mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme se punÃ«t publike. “E drejta” e tyre pÃ«r tÃ« plaÃ§kitur ishte mbi tÃ« drejtat e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. ShoqÃ«ria e dinte mirÃ« se ata s’ishin aspak tÃ« virtytshÃ«m dhe se s’ishin tjetÃ«r veÃ§se oportunistÃ« dhe parazitÃ« qÃ« e kishin marrÃ« nÃ«n kontroll aparatin shtetÃ«ror tÃ« Islamit. Si pasojÃ« e gjithÃ« kÃ«saj, provincat e shtetit vlonin nga pakÃ«naqÃ«sia dhe nga rebelimet.


Por mbrojtÃ«sit e vÃ«rtetÃ« tÃ« umajjadÃ«ve kishin qenÃ« Ebu Bekri dhe Umari. Ata tÃ« dy e kishin hapur kapakun dhe tani dukej se shoqÃ«ria muslimane kurrÃ« nuk do tÃ« mund ta fuste sÃ«rish nÃ« shishe kÃ«tÃ« helm. Osmani e ndryshoi edhe baraspeshÃ«n politike tÃ« shtetit musliman, fillimisht duke u distancuar nga veteranÃ«t e luftÃ«s si Abdurrahman bin Auf dhe Amr bin As. MÃ« pas, ai u armiqÃ«sua me fisin Ghiffar, kur e syrgjynosi Ebu Dherrin nÃ« Rebeze dhe e la tÃ« vdiste atje. Me fisin Benu Makhzum u armiqÃ«sua pÃ«r shkak tÃ« problemeve qÃ« i pati me Ammar bin Jasirin, kurse pas rrahjes sÃ« Abdullah bin Mesudit, i prishi marrÃ«dhÃ«niet edhe me fiset Hudhail dhe Zuhra.


Osmani ishte i sigurt pÃ«r sa kohÃ« qÃ« i dÃ«bonte ose i rrihte shokÃ«t e Profetit si Ebu Dherri, Ammari bin Jasiri dhe Abdullah ibn Mesudi. AsnjÃ«ri prej tyre nuk i takonte ndonjÃ« fisi tÃ« fuqishÃ«m dhe nuk pÃ«rbÃ«nte njÃ« rrezik pÃ«r Osmanin. Por mÃ« pas, Osmani e liroi nga detyra Amr bin Asin, guvernatorin e Egjiptit. Me kÃ«tÃ« hap, ai e pÃ«rgatiti fundin e vet. Amr bin Asi do t’i shkaktonte shumÃ« kokÃ«dhimbje mÃ« pas. Por me sa duket, Osmani me shumÃ« zell kÃ«rkonte “rekrutÃ«” tÃ« rinj pÃ«r listÃ«n e armiqve tÃ« tij. SÃ« shpejti, kÃ«saj liste do t’i bashkangjitej edhe Aisheja, e veja e Profetit. NÃ« kohÃ«n e Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit, ajo ishte trajtuar thuase si njÃ« mbretÃ«reshÃ«. Por Osmani nuk e shfaqte tÃ« njejtÃ«n sjellje ndaj saj. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ai e uli edhe pagesÃ«n e saj nga thesari shtetÃ«ror, me Ã§farÃ« i shkaktoi shumÃ« zemÃ«rim. Nga ana tjetÃ«r, Aisheja do ta quante “na’thal” (Ã§ifut i Medines) dhe do t’i nxiste njerÃ«zit hapur kundÃ«r tij, duke thÃ«nÃ«: “Ky na’thal i Ã«shtÃ« kthyer paganizmit. Vriteni atÃ«, e vraftÃ« Zoti!”


R.V.C. Bodley



Osmani kurrÃ« s’kishte qenÃ« njÃ« figurÃ« e jashtÃ«zakonshme nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« Profetit. Por tani si Kalif, ai tregonte se nuk i kishte as aftÃ«sitÃ« e paraardhÃ«sve tÃ« tij. Ai bindej shumÃ« lehtÃ« dhe nuk e kishte tÃ« vÃ«shtirÃ« t’i zÃ«vendÃ«sonte guvernatorÃ«t dhe gjeneralÃ«t me ndonjÃ« nga familjarÃ«t e tij, pavarÃ«sisht aftÃ«sive tÃ« tyre. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ai e bÃ«ri edhe gabimin e tÃ« ofenduarit tÃ« Aishes. Ky gabim ishte i vogÃ«l nÃ« dukje por ishte i mjaftueshÃ«m pÃ«r ta ngjallur instinktin mÃ« hakmarrÃ«s tÃ« Aishes: Osmani e kishte ulur pagesÃ«n e saj nÃ« njÃ« nivel tÃ« barabartÃ« me vejushat e tjera. Aisheja gjithnjÃ« e konsideronte veten si gruan mÃ« tÃ« preferuar tÃ« Muhammedit. GjatÃ« sundimeve tÃ« Ebu Bekrit dhe tÃ« Umarit, ajo ishte trajtuar si nÃ« kohÃ«t kur ishte gjallÃ« i shoqi. Por me vdekjen e tyre, ajo e dinte se do tÃ« duhej tÃ« ishte e zgjuar pÃ«r ta ruajtur pozitÃ«n e saj. Andaj, kur Osmani i bÃ«ri njÃ« sulm tÃ« tÃ«rthortÃ«, Aisheja vendosi se ai nuk ishte njÃ« pasardhÃ«s i denjÃ« pÃ«r burrin e saj tÃ« vdekur. Pasi e kishte vendosur kÃ«tÃ«, i kishte mbetur tÃ« gjente njÃ« rrugÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« shpÃ«tuar njÃ«herÃ« e mirÃ« nga ky armik. Arsyetimet dhe metodat nuk kishin kurrfarÃ« ndikimi mbi situatÃ«n. Kur Aisheja kÃ«rkonte tÃ« bÃ«nte diÃ§ka, ajo gjÃ« bÃ«hej, pavarÃ«sisht se sa etike ishte. Por nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast, Osmani i kishte dhÃ«nÃ« arsyetime tÃ« mjaftueshme. (“I DÃ«rguari- jeta e Muhammedit”, New York, 1946)


Medineja, dikur njÃ« simbol i virtytshmÃ«risÃ« dhe i modestisÃ«, kishte ndryshuar. Pas vdekjes sÃ« Profetit, qyteti i tij ishte bÃ«rÃ« simboli i tÃ« gjitha tÃ« ligave qÃ« i sillte me vete kapitalizmi i pakufizuar dhe pushtimi i vazhdueshÃ«m i tokave tÃ« reja. Nuk duhet tÃ« mendohet se muslimanÃ«t e Medines pajtoheshin me kÃ«tÃ« devijim nga shpirti i shenjtÃ« islam. Ata thjesht nuk kishin fuqi pÃ«r ta kontrolluar punÃ«n e qeverisÃ« sÃ« tyre. Ata protestuan por protestat u pÃ«rballÃ«n me veshÃ« tÃ« shurdhÃ«r. ZÃ«rat e Ebu Dherrit, Ammarit dhe Abdullah ibn Mesudit, tÃ« cilÃ«t u ngritÃ«n kundÃ«r materializmit qÃ« po e mbyste Islamin, u heshtÃ«n me dhunÃ«. Duke e gjetur veten nÃ« njÃ« qorrsokak, nÃ« vitin 654, shokÃ«t e Profetit (sahabet) filluan t’u dÃ«rgonin letra muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« provincave tÃ« ndryshme, duke u kÃ«rkuar tÃ« dÃ«rgonin pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues tek Kalifi, qÃ« t’i tregonin atij pÃ«r krimet e Mervanit dhe tÃ« guvernatorÃ«ve provincialÃ«, duke i kÃ«rkuar njÃ«kohÃ«sisht qÃ« t’i largonte nga detyra tÃ« njejtÃ«t.


MuslimanÃ«t e provincave, vetÃ« viktima tÃ« terrorit dhe tÃ« tiranisÃ«, pas njÃ« letÃ«rkÃ«mbimi me shokÃ«t e Profetit, vendosÃ«n qÃ« tÃ« dÃ«rgonin delegacione nÃ« Medine, pÃ«r t’ia shprehur Kalifit pakÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« e tyre me guvernatorÃ«t e provincave. Por nÃ« vend qÃ« tÃ« korigjohej, Osmani bÃ«ri gafa akoma mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha. NÃ« “HistorinÃ«” e tij, Taberiu thotÃ« se Osmani ia shkroi letrÃ«n nÃ« vijim Muavijes, guvernatorit tÃ« SirisÃ«:


NjerÃ«zit e Medines kanÃ« dalÃ« nga feja dhe e kanÃ« thyer premtimin e tyre pÃ«r bindje ndaj meje. Tani duan tÃ« mÃ« tradhÃ«tojnÃ«. Andaj, menjÃ«herÃ« dÃ«rgoi drejt Medines, ushtarÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« fortÃ« tÃ« SirisÃ«, tÃ« hipur mbi kafshÃ« tÃ« shpejta! (“Historia” e Taberiut, vÃ«ll.3)


Por Muavije bin Ebu Sufjani nuk kishte ndÃ«rmend ta ndihmonte Osmanin. Taberiu thotÃ«:
Kur Muavije e mori letrÃ«n e Osmanit, ai vendosi ta vÃ«zhgonte situatÃ«n dhe preferoi tÃ« mos i kundÃ«rshtonte haptazi shokÃ«t e Profetit, sepse e dinte se tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin tÃ« bashkuar nÃ« kundÃ«rshtimet ndaj Osmanit.


Muavije po vÃ«zhgonte se si do tÃ« mund tÃ« pÃ«rfitonte nga situata. Ai nuk ishte njÃ« njeri qÃ« do tÃ« prirej nga principe morale qÃ« tÃ« mos i kundÃ«rshtonte shokÃ«t e Profetit. Ai e kishte mundÃ«sinÃ« pÃ«r t’i ndihmuar Osmanit por nuk e kishte vullnetin e duhur pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«.


Ebu’l Fida, njÃ« tjetÃ«r historian klasik, thotÃ« se nÃ« vitin 656, njÃ« delegacion prej 700 vetÃ«sh erdhi nga Egjipti nÃ« Medine. NÃ« vazhdim, ai thotÃ« se delegacione tÃ« ngjashme erdhÃ«n edhe nga Basra dhe nga Kufeja. Ata erdhÃ«n me kÃ«rkesa qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rmirÃ«sohej administrata e provincave dhe tÃ« ndalohej abuzimi me fondet publike, si nÃ« Medine ashtu edhe nÃ« provincat e tjera. Sikur Osmani t’i kishte pranuar ata, t’i kishte dÃ«gjuar ankesat e tyre dhe vetÃ«m sikur t’ua kishte shprehur miratimin e tij, ata do tÃ« ishin tÃ« kÃ«naqur dhe do tÃ« ktheheshin nÃ«pÃ«r shtÃ«pitÃ« e tyre. PÃ«r fat tÃ« keq, ai s’e bÃ«ri kÃ«tÃ«.


DelegatÃ«t egjiptas qÃ« ishin vendosur nÃ« rrethinat e Medines, i dÃ«rguan njÃ« letÃ«r Osmanit, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet njÃ« lajmÃ«tari, duke i kÃ«rkuar qÃ« tÃ« takoheshin me tÃ«. NÃ« letrÃ«n e tyre, ata i kÃ«rkonin Osmanit qÃ« ta largonte nga detyra vÃ«llain e tij tÃ« qumÃ«shtit Abdullah bin Saad bin Ebi Serhun, nga pozita e tij si guvernator i Egjiptit dhe njÃ«kohÃ«sisht, tÃ« ndÃ«rmerrte edhe disa reforma administrative. Por nÃ« vend qÃ« ta konsideronte kÃ«rkesÃ«n e tyre, Osmani urdhÃ«roi qÃ« lajmÃ«tari i tyre tÃ« hidhej jashtÃ«.


AtÃ«herÃ« egjiptasit hynÃ« nÃ« qytet dhe i treguan popullit se Ã§’kishte bÃ«rÃ« Osmani. Delegacionet e Kufes dhe tÃ« BasrÃ«s ishin tashmÃ« nÃ« Medine dhe i dhanÃ« pÃ«rkrahje grupit tÃ« Egjiptit. QÃ« tÃ« tre delegacionet u vendosÃ«n pÃ«rreth pallatit tÃ« Kalifit. TÃ« premten e ardhshme, Osmani e udhÃ«hoqi namazin e XhumasÃ« dhe mbajti njÃ« fjalim, nÃ« tÃ« cilin s’mund tÃ« kishte qenÃ« mÃ« i pandjeshÃ«m pÃ«r situatÃ«n. Duke qÃ«ndruar nÃ« foltore, ai tha:


“I DÃ«rguari i Zotit ka parashikuar se njerÃ«z dashakÃ«qinj do tÃ« vijnÃ« nÃ« qytetin e tij dhe se do t’ia prishnin paqen. Ai i mallkoi qÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« dhe shih se Ã§’jeni duke bÃ«rÃ«!”


Atmosfera filloi tÃ« nxehej dhe pati lÃ«vizje nÃ« xhami. Dikush hodhi njÃ« gur qÃ« e goditi nÃ« fytyrÃ« Osmanin dhe e bÃ«ri tÃ« binte nga foltorja. MÃ« pas, ai u dÃ«rgua drejt pallatit tÃ« tij.


Pas kÃ«tij rasti, Osmani jetoi nÃ« njÃ« gjendje rrethimi brenda pallatit. NÃ« fillim, atij i lejohej tÃ« shkonte nÃ« xhami dhe t’i udhÃ«hiqte njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz. Por pas disa ditÃ«sh, protestuesit ia ndaluan hyrjen nÃ« xhami, derisa nuk i dÃ«gjonte fjalÃ«t e tyre. NÃ« vend tÃ« tij, ata e zgjodhÃ«n njÃ«farÃ« Ghafikiu pÃ«r t’i udhÃ«hequr muslimanÃ«t nÃ« namaze.


NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« fatkeqÃ«si tÃ« tijÃ«n, Osmani i kÃ«rkoi ndihmÃ« Aliut pÃ«r t’i larguar protestuesit. Aliu iu pÃ«rgjigj:


“Ankesat e tyre janÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rteta dhe kÃ«rkesat tejet tÃ« arsyeshme. Ata nuk do tÃ« shpÃ«rndahen vetÃ«m ngase unÃ« u them tÃ« shpÃ«rndahen. Ata kanÃ« pÃ«r t’u shpÃ«rndarÃ« vetÃ«m nÃ«se ti u premton se do t’ua plotÃ«sosh kÃ«rkesat.”
Osmani i tha:
“Ty tÃ« jap autoritet qÃ« tÃ« bisedosh me ta. ÃfarÃ«do kushtesh qÃ« tÃ« pranosh ti, do tÃ« pranoj edhe unÃ«.”
Aliu bisedoi me delegacionin e Egjiptit. Ata u pajtuan tÃ« ktheheshin nÃ« Egjipt, nÃ«se Osmani e largonte Abdullah bin Sadin e padÃ«shiruar dhe nÃ«se nÃ« vend tÃ« tij, e emÃ«ronte Muhammed ibn Ebu Bekrin si guvernator tÃ« ri. Aliu ia tregoi kÃ«to kushte Osmanit.
Osmani u pajtua qÃ« ta emÃ«ronte Muhammed bin Ebu Bekrin si guvernator tÃ« ri. Kjo i kÃ«naqi egjiptasit dhe Muhammed ibn Ebu Bekri, bashkÃ« me egjiptasit e tjerÃ«, u nis pÃ«r ta marrÃ« pÃ«rsipÃ«r detyrÃ«n e tij tÃ« re. Pas kÃ«saj, Osmanit i lejohej sÃ«rish qÃ« tÃ« hynte nÃ« xhami dhe t’i udhÃ«hiqte muslimanÃ«t nÃ« lutje. NÃ« dukje, ky incident ishte “varrosur”.
Por e vÃ«rtetÃ« nuk ishte ashtu. “Vetja” e dytÃ« e Osmanit, Mervan bin Hakemi, e “zhvarrosi” kÃ«tÃ« problem. Kur dÃ«gjoi se egjiptasit po shkonin drejt shtÃ«pive tÃ« tyre, bashkÃ« me guvernatorin e tyre tÃ« dÃ«shiruar, ai i tha Osmanit:
Disa nga egjiptasit u larguan por ata tÃ« provincave tÃ« tjera janÃ« akoma kÃ«tu. Shembulli i egjiptasve ka pÃ«r t’u dhÃ«nÃ« kuroja edhe atyre qÃ« tÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« kÃ«rkesa tÃ« pamundura. PÃ«r ta parandaluar kÃ«tÃ«, shko nÃ« xhami dhe thuaj: “Egjiptasit vetÃ«m sa kishin dÃ«gjuar ca spekulime nÃ« tokÃ«n e tyre. Kur erdhÃ«n nÃ« Medine, ata kuptuan se gjÃ«rat qÃ« kishin dÃ«gjuar ishin tÃ« gÃ«njeshtÃ«rta. Ata u kthyen tÃ« kÃ«naqur nÃ« shtÃ«pi. Tani edhe ju kthehuni drejt provincave tuaja dhe largohuni nga Medineja!”
Osmani nuk dÃ«shironte tÃ« thoshte njÃ« gÃ«njeshtÃ«r tÃ« tillÃ« por Mervani e kishte fuqinÃ« pÃ«r ta bindur pÃ«r njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. Pas disa hezitimeve, ai pranoi. Osmani i udhÃ«hoqi njerÃ«zit nÃ« namaz dhe pas fjalimit tÃ« tij, tha: “O muslimanÃ«! Egjiptasit kishin dÃ«gjuar disa thashetheme dhe erdhÃ«n nÃ« Medine pÃ«r ta kuptuar tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n. KÃ«tu kuptuan se tÃ« gjitha ishin gÃ«njeshtra dhe kthyen nÃ« Egjipt. Tani edhe ju duhet tÃ« kthehehin nÃ« shtÃ«pitÃ« tuaja. (“Historia” e Taberiut, vÃ«ll.3)
Akoma pa e mbaruar fjalÃ«n e tij, nÃ« xhami filloi shqetÃ«simi. Gjithkush filloi tÃ« bÃ«rtiste: “Pendohu Osman! Pendohu! Ti po gÃ«njen. Kije droje Zotin! Ti po gÃ«njen nÃ« ShtÃ«pinÃ« e Zotit dhe nÃ« foltoren e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij.”
I kapluar nga paniku dhe pa ditur Ã§’tÃ« bÃ«nte, Osmani “u pendua”. Ai iu lut Zotit qÃ« t’ia falte mÃ«katet dhe pastaj shkoi nÃ« shtÃ«pi.
Aliu u tmerrua nga dyfytyrÃ«sia e Osmanit dhe nga guximi i tij pÃ«r tÃ« gÃ«njyer hapur nÃ« xhami. MegjithatÃ«, ai shkoi tek plaku dhe e kritikoi pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« kishte bÃ«rÃ«. Osmani i kÃ«rkoi sÃ«rish qÃ« tÃ« intervenonte dhe tÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«sonte mes tij dhe muslimanÃ«ve.
Aliu i tha se po tÃ« donte, ai mund ta fitonte besimin dhe respektin e muslimanÃ«ve, nÃ«se i pranonte gabimet e tija dhe nÃ«se sinqerisht u kÃ«rkonte falje. Ai gjithashtu e paralajmÃ«roi se nÃ«se nuk bÃ«nte njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, tÃ« huajt qÃ« gjendeshin nÃ« qytet do ta rrethonin pallatin e tij dhe se po tÃ« ndodhte kÃ«shtu, atij vetÃ« (Aliut) s’do t’i mbetej asgjÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ«.
Me disponim pÃ«r t’u korigjuar, Osmani e siguroi Aliun se do t’i ndiqte kÃ«shillat e tija. Nga ana e tij, Aliu i siguroi njerÃ«zit e Irakut, Egjiptit dhe tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«t e tjerÃ« se Kalifi do t’i pranonte tÃ« gjitha kÃ«rkesat e tyre, duke u pÃ«rkujtuar se edhe ata e kishin pÃ«r detyrim ta nderonin, t’i bindeshin dhe ta pÃ«rkrahnin si Kalif.
DitÃ«n e ardhshme, Osmani shkoi nÃ« xhami, i pranoi gabimet e tija, kÃ«rkoi falje dhe mÃ«shirÃ« nga Zoti, premtoi tÃ« mos i pÃ«rsÃ«riste gabimet dhe tha se do tÃ« vepronte sakaq pÃ«r ta reformuar qeverisjen muslimane.
NjerÃ«zit e mbledhur u prekÃ«n mjaft nga kjo skenÃ« dhe me sigurimet qÃ« ua dha Kalifi, tÃ« dyja palÃ« “shkÃ«mbyen lot” me njÃ«ra-tjetrÃ«n. Dukej sikur lotÃ«t e kishin larguar pakÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ«, armiqÃ«sinÃ« dhe mosmarrÃ«veshjet.
NÃ«pÃ«rmjet pÃ«rpjekjeve tÃ« Aliut, ishte arritur njÃ« pajtim, i cili nÃ« ato rrethana, lirisht mund tÃ« quhej njÃ« mrekulli. Por siÃ§ do tÃ« shihej mÃ« pas, kjo mrekulli nuk ishte jetÃ«gjatÃ«.
Osmani u largua nga xhamia me shumÃ« vendime tÃ« virtytshme. Por kur hyri nÃ« pallatin e tij, ai u gjet ballÃ« pÃ«r ballÃ« me Mervanin, kÃ«shilltarin e tij kryesor, i cili e priste me kÃ«shilla tÃ« tjera tÃ« freskÃ«ta. Para se Mervani tÃ« mund tÃ« thoshte diÃ§ka, gruaja e Osmanit, Naila, e ndali atÃ« dhe ndÃ«rmjet tyre u zhvillua dialogu nÃ« vijim:
Naila: “PÃ«r hir tÃ« Zotit mbaje mbyllur gojÃ«n, me tÃ« cilÃ«n ke krijuar tashmÃ« dÃ«me tÃ« mjaftueshme! Po s’e mbylle gojÃ«n, s’ka dyshim se do t’ia pÃ«rgatisÃ«sh fundin kÃ«tij plaku (Osmanit). Me ligÃ«sinÃ« tÃ«nde, ti po e shtyn atÃ« drejt vdekjes.” 
Mervani: “Kush je ti qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rzihesh nÃ« kÃ«to punÃ«? Mos ke harruar vallÃ« se je e bija e njÃ« njeriu qÃ« nuk dinte as si merrej abdesti pÃ«r tÃ« falur namaz?”
Naila: “Ti je gÃ«njeshtari mÃ« i madh. Para se ta pÃ«rmendÃ«sh babain tim, kujto se ti dhe babai yt ishit tÃ« mallkuar nga Zoti dhe nga i DÃ«rguari. Po tÃ« mos mÃ« vinte turp nga ky plak, do tÃ« ta jepja njÃ« mÃ«sim.”
MÃ« pas, Naila u kthye drejt tÃ« shoqit (Osmanit) dhe i tha:
“Mos e dÃ«gjo kÃ«tÃ« budalla tÃ« devijuar! Kush Ã«shtÃ« ai? Kush ia var veshin? NÃ«se dÃ«shiron tÃ« jesh i sigurt, dÃ«gjoi fjalÃ«t e Aliut! A nuk sheh se sa prestigj dhe ndikim ka tek muslimanÃ«t?” 
Kjo ishte mbase kÃ«shilla mÃ« e mirÃ« qÃ« Osmani ndonjÃ«herÃ« e kishte marrÃ« nga familjarÃ«t e tij. Por ai s’e pranoi atÃ«. Pas kÃ«saj, Naila u largua dhe skena i mbeti Mervanit. Ai tha:
“Ti bÃ«re gabim tÃ« madh qÃ« i pranove gabimet e tua nÃ« xhami dhe qÃ« u pendove nÃ« publik. Pranimi i mÃ«kateve tÃ« tua vetÃ«m sa e solli rrÃ«mujÃ«n e xhamisÃ« para shtÃ«pisÃ« tÃ«nde. Ata janÃ« kÃ«tu vetÃ«m ngase e panÃ« dobÃ«sinÃ« tÃ«nde. Po tÃ« ishe mÃ« i vendosur, ata nuk do tÃ« guxonin tÃ« vinin. MÃ«nyra e vetme pÃ«r t’u marrÃ« vesh me ta dhe pÃ«r tÃ« lÃ«nÃ« pÃ«rshtypje me fuqinÃ« dhe autoritetin tÃ«nd, Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« tÃ« jesh “i vendosur” kundÃ«r tyre.”
NjÃ« grup njerÃ«zish ishte mbledhur vÃ«rtet jashtÃ« pallatit tÃ« Kalifit por nuk ishte njÃ« grup armiqÃ«sor. ShumÃ« muslimanÃ« nga Medineja dhe nga jashtÃ« Medines, ishin mbledhur pÃ«r t’i kuptuar tÃ« rejat mÃ« tÃ« fundit nÃ« lidhje me ndryshimet nÃ« qeverisje. Osmani do tÃ« duhej t’i pÃ«rshÃ«ndeste. Por nÃ« vend tÃ« kÃ«saj, ai i dha leje Mervanit qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rballej me ta dhe “tÃ« linte pÃ«rshtypje” me “vendosmÃ«rinÃ«” e tij.
Ideja e Mervanit pÃ«r njÃ« “vendosmÃ«ri ndaj muslimanÃ«ve, s’ishte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se gjuha e dhunÃ«s dhe e kÃ«rcÃ«nimeve. Me “letrÃ«n e bardhÃ«” tÃ« marrÃ« nga Osmani, ai doli dhe duke iu drejtuar grupit tÃ« qetÃ« dhe miqÃ«sor, tha:
“PÃ«rse jeni mbledhur kÃ«tu? Ã’qÃ«llim keni? A keni ardhur pÃ«r tÃ« na sulmuar a pÃ«r tÃ« na plaÃ§kitur? NÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«shtu, atÃ«herÃ« dÃ«gjoni mirÃ«! KurrÃ« s’keni pÃ«r t’ia dalÃ«. Ju nuk mund ta merrni fuqinÃ« nga duart tona. Ne nuk do tÃ« trembemi as nga ju dhe as nga dikush tjetÃ«r. Tani zhdukuni qÃ« kÃ«tu! Zoti ju mallkoftÃ«!
KÃ«saj rradhe, Osmani dhe Mervani e kishin kaluar pikÃ«n, pas tÃ« cilÃ«s nuk ka mÃ« kthim. MuslimanÃ«t u habitÃ«n dhe u tmerruan nga guximi i dhÃ«ndrit tÃ« Osmanit. Por nÃ« vend qÃ« tÃ« merreshin me tÃ«, ata shkuan tek Aliu dhe ia pÃ«rcollÃ«n atij pÃ«rmbajtjen e fjalimit tÃ« Mervanit.
Aliu u mÃ«rzit kur e dÃ«gjoi kÃ«tÃ«. A kishte vallÃ« ndonjÃ« gjÃ« qÃ« mund tÃ« bÃ«nte akoma? Ai u mendua dhe pastaj shkoi tek Osmani. Atij i tha: 
“A Ã«shtÃ« kjo mikpritja qÃ« ua ofron vÃ«llezÃ«rve tÃ« tu muslimanÃ«? NÃ«se ke humbur Ã§do ndjenjÃ« butÃ«sie ndaj tyre, atÃ«herÃ« sÃ« paku kije droje dÃ«nimin e Zotit! NÃ« pÃ«rpjekjen tÃ«nde pÃ«r ta mbrojtur njÃ« jobesimtar dhe gÃ«njeshtar, e ke humbur edhe kÃ«tÃ« droje dhe tani gÃ«njen edhe nÃ« xhami dhe i thyen premtimet pa t’u trembur syri. Ti ke lejuar qÃ« Mervani tÃ« tÃ« Ã§ojÃ« nga dÃ«shiron. Por mbaje mend se ai ka pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« Ã§uar drejt gropÃ«s sÃ« gabimeve, nÃ«se akoma s’e ka bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, dhe ti kurrÃ« s’do tÃ« mund tÃ« dalÃ«sh qÃ« andej. Pas kÃ«saj s’kam pÃ«r tÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«suar mes teje dhe muslimanÃ«ve dhe s’do tÃ« merrem me punÃ«t e tua. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« vizita ime e fundit tek ti. Ti bÃ«j si tÃ« duash! Por nÃ«se sÃ«rish ke nevojÃ« pÃ«r mua, atÃ«herÃ« largoje Mervanin mÃ« parÃ«! UnÃ« do tÃ« qÃ«ndroj larg teje, pÃ«r sa kohÃ« qÃ« ndÃ«rmjet nesh tÃ« jetÃ« Mervani.”


Aliu u larguan nga pallati i Osmanit, pÃ«r tÃ« mos u kthyer mÃ« kurrÃ«. Kur Naila, gruaja e Osmanit, pa se Aliu po shkonte, u pikÃ«llua mjaft. Ngjarjet kishin dÃ«shmuar se gjykimi i saj ishte mÃ« i arsyeshÃ«m se ai i njerÃ«zve tÃ« tjerÃ« pÃ«rreth Osmanit. Ndonse nuk ishte pranuar kÃ«shilla e saj, ajo prapÃ« dÃ«shironte ta shpÃ«tonte tÃ« shoqin dhe i tha:


“Sa herÃ« tÃ« kam thÃ«nÃ« tÃ« shpÃ«tosh prej Mervanit! Ai Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« mallkim nÃ« qafÃ«n tÃ«nde. Ti e di se ai Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« njeri me emÃ«r, me moral e me mendje tÃ« prishur. Gjendja Ã«shtÃ« e rrezikshme dhe po bÃ«het gjithÃ« mÃ« keq. Ti e ke humbur prestigjin tÃ«nd duke e tradhÃ«tuar mirÃ«besimin e muslimanÃ«ve. Tani nÃ«se ka ndonjÃ« njeri qÃ« mund tÃ« tÃ« shpÃ«tojÃ«, ky s’Ã«shtÃ« tjetÃ«r veÃ§se Aliu. NÃ«se s’tÃ« ndihmon ai, askush s’ka pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« ndihmuar.”


I zgjuar nga kÃ«to ngjarje, Osmani e kuptoi se e shoqja kishte patur plotÃ«sisht tÃ« drejtÃ«. Ai i kÃ«rkoi Aliut qÃ« tÃ« vinte por Aliu nuk pranoi. Pas kÃ«saj, Osmani vendosi tÃ« shkonte tek Aliu dhe pÃ«r tÃ« mos u dukur, shkoi natÃ«n.


Para Aliut, Kalifi plak e derdhi tregimin e gjendjes sÃ« tij tÃ« pashpresÃ« dhe i kÃ«rkoi falje pÃ«r gabimet e shumta, duke i premtuar se nÃ« tÃ« ardhmen do ta mbante fjalÃ«n, sikur Aliu tÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«sonte mes tij dhe muslimanÃ«ve. Por Aliu ia ktheu:


“Ti qÃ«ndron nÃ« foltoren e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit dhe flet gÃ«njeshtra. U premton muslimanÃ«ve se do tÃ« veprosh me drejtÃ«si dhe pastaj nuk e mban premtimin.Tani gjithkush ka kuptuar se sa e nderon ti fjalÃ«n e dhÃ«nÃ«. Kur muslimanÃ«t duan tÃ« flasin me ty, Mervani i sulmon dhe i mallkon. Si pret akoma qÃ« dikush tÃ« tÃ« besojÃ«? UnÃ« nuk marr pÃ«rgjegjÃ«si mbi vete pÃ«r veprimet e tua. MundÃ«sitÃ« janÃ« tÃ« qarta dhe ty tÃ« takon zgjedhja. ShpÃ«to nga Mervani! NÃ«se nuk e bÃ«n dot kÃ«tÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« mos mÃ« kÃ«rko ndonjÃ« gjÃ«! Me Mervanin si kÃ«shilltar tÃ« parÃ« tÃ«ndin, s’ka asgjÃ« qÃ« unÃ« mund tÃ« bÃ«j pÃ«r ty.”
Osmani e donte sÃ« tepÃ«rmi dhÃ«ndrin e tij dhe si pasojÃ«, kushti i Aliut qÃ« tÃ« distancohej prej tij, ishte i papranueshÃ«m. KÃ«tu duhet theksuar se Aliu nuk i kÃ«rkoi Osmanit qÃ« ta dÃ«bonte Mervanin nga Medineja, siÃ§ e kishte dÃ«buar i DÃ«rguari. Ai thjesht i kÃ«rkoi qÃ« tÃ« mos i bindej atij. Por Osmani nuk pranoi dhe u kthye nÃ« shtÃ«pi.
Teksa Mervani po merrej me muslimanÃ«t e Medines, Osmani u dÃ«rgoi letra guvernatorÃ«ve tÃ« tij, nÃ« tÃ« cilat u kÃ«rkonte atyre tÃ« dÃ«rgonin trupa drejt Medines, qÃ« tÃ« mund t’i “disiplinonte rebelÃ«t”. Shpresa e tij mÃ« e madhe ishte Muavije bin Ebu Sufjani, tÃ« cilit i dÃ«rgoi shumÃ« letra, duke i kÃ«rkuar qÃ« t’i sillte nÃ« Medine ushtarÃ«t e tij, tÃ« prirÃ« nga komandantÃ« tÃ« zotÃ«. Por as Muavije dhe as guvernatorÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« Osmanit nuk iu pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n thirrjes.
NjÃ« ditÃ«, njÃ« njeri e pa Osmanin jashtÃ« pallatit tÃ« tij dhe i tha: “Sa do tÃ« kisha dashur tÃ« tÃ« tÃ«rhiqja zvarrÃ« pÃ«rtoke, bashkÃ« me njerÃ«zit qÃ« i ke pÃ«rreth”
“NjerÃ«zit qÃ« i kam pÃ«rreth s’janÃ« veÃ§se shokÃ«t e Profetit”, ia ktheu Osmani. Me shumÃ« gjasa ai mendonte pÃ«r Hakemin, Mervanin, Velid bin Akaben, Said bin Asin, Abdullah bin Sad bin Ebi Serhun dhe pÃ«r tÃ« tjerÃ«t. MÃ« pas, Osmani pÃ«rshpÃ«riti: “Le tÃ« vijÃ« ushtria dhe do t’tÃ« jap njÃ« mÃ«sim tÃ« mirÃ«.”
Por ushtria nuk erdhi kurrÃ«. Muavije nuk ngutej dhe kuptoi se sikur kaosi tÃ« mbretÃ«ronte nÃ« Medine, ai do tÃ« mund ta manipulonte gjendjen dhe mbase ta merrte edhe vetÃ« Kalifatin.
Kur tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to gjÃ«ra po ndodhnin nÃ« Medine, lajme tÃ« kÃ«qija erdhÃ«n nga veriu. Muhammed ibn Ebu Bekri, guvernatori i sapoemÃ«ruar i Egjiptit, kishte arritur nÃ« Elath pranÃ« Detit tÃ« Kuq dhe po pÃ«rgatitej tÃ« hynte nÃ« Egjipt. Ai ishte vendosur pranÃ« Elathit kur njerÃ«zit e tij e kishin gjetur njÃ« udhÃ«tar tÃ« vetmuar mbi deve, i cili ishte nisur nga Medineja. Ata e ndalÃ«n pÃ«r ta marrÃ« nÃ« pyetje dhe pas disa pÃ«rgjigjeve tÃ« dyshimta, ia kÃ«rkuan trupin. Pas njÃ« kÃ«rkimi tÃ« kujdesshÃ«m tÃ« atij dhe tÃ« gjÃ«rave qÃ« kishte marrÃ« me vete, e gjetÃ«n njÃ« letÃ«r tÃ« fshehur, e cila e mbante vulÃ«n e Kalifit dhe i drejtohej Abdullah bin Sad bin Ebi Serhut, guvernatorit tÃ« Egjiptit. Edhe letrÃ«n edhe lajmÃ«tarin i sollÃ«n tek Muhammed bin Ebu Bekri, i cili pasi e hapi letrÃ«n, i lexoi fjalÃ«t nÃ« vijim:
Kur Muhammed ibn Ebu Bekri dhe ndjekÃ«sit e tij tÃ« vijnÃ« nÃ« Egjipt, kapi dhe vriti tÃ« gjithÃ«! Pastaj vazhdo me detyrÃ«n tÃ«nde si guvernator i Egjiptit!
NÃ« fillim, Muhammedi nuk u besonte dot syve. Si mund Osmani tÃ« kishte urdhÃ«ruar njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«? Ai e lexoi dhe e rilexoi letrÃ«n, duke menduar se Ã§’duhej tÃ« bÃ«nte.
MÃ« nÃ« fund, vendosi tÃ« kthehej nÃ« Medine. Kur arriti atje, hyri nÃ« XhaminÃ« e Profetit dhe e vendosi letrÃ«n para shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit. Disa prej tyre e thirrÃ«n Osmanin, ia treguan letrÃ«n dhe mes tyre, u zhvillua dialogu nÃ« vijim:
NjerÃ«zit: “A e shkrove ti kÃ«tÃ« letÃ«r?”
Osmani: “Jo!”
NjerÃ«zit: “E kujt Ã«shtÃ« vula mbi letÃ«r?”
Osmani: “E imja.”
NjerÃ«zit: “I kujt Ã«shtÃ« shkrimi?
Osmani: “I sekretarit tim.”
NjerÃ«zit: “Skllav i kujt Ã«shtÃ« lajmÃ«tari?”
Osmani: “I imi.”
NjerÃ«zit: “Kush e dÃ«rgoi drejt Egjiptit?”
Osmani: “Nuk e di.”
NjerÃ«zit: “Vula mbi letÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« e jotja, shkrimi Ã«shtÃ« i sekretarit tÃ«nd dhe skllavi Ã«shtÃ« i yti. NÃ«se je kaq i pavetÃ«dijshÃ«m, atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« ishte mÃ« mirÃ« edhe pÃ«r ty edhe pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane, qÃ« tÃ« largoheshe nga Kalifati. Le ta marrÃ« njÃ« tjetÃ«r njeri pÃ«rsiper kÃ«tÃ« punÃ«, qÃ« do tÃ« jetÃ« mÃ« i aftÃ« se ti.”
Osmani: “Kalifati Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« kÃ«mishÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«n ma ka mbathur Zoti dhe unÃ« s’kam pÃ«r ta hequr kurrÃ«. Por mund tÃ« pendohem po tÃ« doni.”
NjerÃ«zit: “Pendimi yt nuk ka mÃ« vlerÃ«. Ti je penduar sa e sa herÃ« deri tani. Andaj, lÃ«re Kalifatin dhe lÃ«shoja vendin njÃ« njeriu mÃ« tÃ« aftÃ« se ti. Ti thua se nuk e di se kush e ka Ã§uar letrÃ«n. NÃ«se e thua tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n, atÃ«herÃ« s’mund tÃ« jetÃ« tjetÃ«r veÃ§se dhÃ«ndri yt. Ai e ka shkruar dhe e ka dÃ«rguar. Ai Ã«shtÃ« krimineli i vÃ«rtetÃ« qÃ« do t’ua merrte jetÃ«n shumÃ« muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« pafajshÃ«m. NÃ«se vÃ«rtet je i sinqertÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« na e dorÃ«zo atÃ« dhe na lejo ta marrim nÃ« pyetje!
Osmani: “Nuk mund t’jua dorÃ«zoj Mervanin.”
NjerÃ«zit: “AtÃ«herÃ« duhet tÃ« kuptojmÃ« se edhe ti morre pjesÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« krim dhe se edhe ti deshe qÃ« muslimanÃ« tÃ« pafajshÃ«m tÃ« vriteshin sapo tÃ« arrinin nÃ« Egjipt, vetÃ«m e vetÃ«m sepse ti dhe Mervani nuk i donit ata.”


MÃ« pas, shokÃ«t e Profetit shkuan nÃ« xhami dhe ua treguan protestuesve rezultatet e bisedimeve me Osmanin. Me ta kuptuar gjendjen, egjiptasit e rrethuan pallatin e Osmanit. Edhe tÃ« ardhurit nga Basra dhe nga Kufeja u vendosÃ«n pÃ«rreth pallatit tÃ« Kalifit dhe shpallÃ«n se ai do tÃ« mbetej i burgosur derisa ta dorÃ«zonte Mervanin.


GjatÃ« rrethimit, rezervat e ujit tÃ« pijshÃ«m nÃ« pallat mbaruan. Osmani u kÃ«rkoi disa shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit qÃ« t’i dÃ«rgonin ujÃ« por qÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« e shpÃ«rfillÃ«n kÃ«rkesÃ«n e tij. MÃ« nÃ« fund, ai i dÃ«rgoi fjalÃ« Aliu dhe ky i fundit, i dÃ«rgoi ujÃ« bashkÃ« me disa rroje tÃ« armatosura, tÃ« cilat duke luftuar do ta hapnin rrugÃ«n pÃ«r ta dorÃ«zuar ujin.


Osmani akoma shpresonte se njÃ«ri nga guvernatorÃ«t e tij, me shumÃ« gjasa Muavije ibn Ebu Sufjani, do t’i dÃ«rgonte trupat e tija dhe do tÃ« arrinte t’i shtypte rebelÃ«t. NÃ« ndÃ«rkohÃ«, rebelÃ«t po e ngushtonin gjithÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r rrethimin e tyre.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Vrasja e Osmanit


GjatÃ« rrethimit tÃ« pallatit tÃ« Osmanit ndodhÃ«n shumÃ« gjÃ«ra. Pati raste kur ai i pa shokÃ«t e Profetit nÃ« mesin e rrethuesve, teksa u jepnin kurajo kÃ«tyre tÃ« fundit qÃ« tÃ« vazhdonin me rrethimin.


NjÃ« ditÃ«, njÃ«farÃ« Ibn Ajjadhi, njÃ« shok (sahabe) i Profetit, erdhi pÃ«r tÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«suar mes rrethuesve dhe Osmanit, me qÃ«llim qÃ« ta rikthente paqen nÃ« Medine. Ai erdhi deri tek hyrja e pallatit dhe e thirri me emÃ«r Osmanin. Osmani u shfaq nÃ« dritare dhe iu pÃ«rgjigj thirrjes sÃ« tij. Ibn Ajjadhi iu lut qÃ« tÃ« largohej nga detyra, pÃ«r t’i dhÃ«nÃ« fund kÃ«saj anarkie nÃ« qytet dhe pÃ«r ta shpÃ«tuar jetÃ«n e tij. Akoma nuk kishin mbaruar fjalÃ«t e Ibn Ajjadhit, kur njÃ«ri nga ushtarÃ«t e Osmanit e goditi me shigjetÃ«.


NjÃ« klithmÃ« zemÃ«rimi shpÃ«rtheu nga rrethuesit. Ata i kÃ«rkuan Osmanit qÃ« menjÃ«herÃ« t’ua dorÃ«zonte vrasÃ«sin. Por Osmani u pÃ«rgjigj: “Si mund t’jua dorÃ«zoj pÃ«rkrahÃ«sit dhe mbrojtÃ«sit e mi? KurrÃ«!”


KÃ«to fjalÃ« tÃ« Osmanit ishin si njÃ« shkÃ«ndijÃ« nÃ« njÃ« fuÃ§i baruti. Rrethuesit iu turÃ«n pallatit pÃ«r ta kapur vrasÃ«sin e ibn Ajjadhit. Mervani, Said bin Asi, Mughire bin Khinsi dhe mercenarÃ«t e Osmanit u pÃ«rpoqÃ«n ta ruanin pallatin nga brenda dhe t’i dÃ«bonin sulmuesit. KÃ«ta tÃ« fundit e sulmuan Ã§do hyrje tÃ« pallatit por vÃ«rejtÃ«n se secila dera ruhej nga njÃ« numÃ«r i mjaftueshÃ«m ushtarÃ«sh.


Derisa nÃ« dyert e pallatit po vazhdonin luftimet, njÃ« medinas i quajtur Amr bin Hazm i ftoi rrethuesit nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij, e cila ishte ngjitur me pallatin e Osmanit. Ata hynÃ« nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij, u ngjitÃ«n nÃ« kulm dhe prej atje kaluan lehtÃ«sisht nÃ« pallatin fqinj. Atje pati disa pÃ«rballje me ushtarÃ«t e Osmanit, njÃ« pjesÃ« e tÃ« cilÃ«ve u vranÃ«. NÃ« ndÃ«rkohÃ«, tÃ« gjithÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e fisit Umejje, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« kÃ«tu edhe Mervanin, Said bin Asin dhe Mughire bin Khinsin, u arratisÃ«n nga njÃ« derÃ« e fshehtÃ«. PÃ«rcillet se Mervani u plagos por u shÃ«rua mÃ« vonÃ«. GjatÃ« luftimeve brenda pallatit, dikush e vrau Osmanin. PÃ«rcillet se e shoqja Naila, e ngriti dorÃ«n pÃ«r ta mbrojtur Osmanin por i humbi gishtat nga goditja e shpatÃ«s qÃ« e vrau burrin e saj.


Osmani u vra nÃ« pallatin e tij, i lÃ«nÃ« krejtÃ«sisht vetÃ«m nga familjarÃ«t e tij umajjadÃ«. DymbÃ«dhjetÃ« vite pas ardhjes nÃ« postin e Kalifit, Kalifati i tij ishte kthyer nÃ« njÃ« rrÃ«nojÃ«, me udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« vrarÃ« dhe me shumÃ« premtime tÃ« paplotÃ«suara.


Osmani ishte 84 vjeÃ§ kur u vra. Ai e kishte shkatÃ«rruar krejtÃ«sisht “veprÃ«n” e krijuar nga Ebu Bekri, Umari dhe Abdurrahman bin Aufi. Ai kishte dÃ«shtuar nÃ« shfaqjen e cilÃ«sive udhÃ«heqÃ«se, kompetencave dhe frymÃ«zimeve qÃ« ishin jetike pÃ«r Kalifatin. Ai ishte zhytur nÃ« moshÃ«n e tij tÃ« shtyrÃ« dhe e kishte humbur rrugÃ«n.


Osmani ndenji i ngujuar pÃ«r 49 ditÃ« nÃ« pallatin e tij. Ai i kÃ«rkoi me ngulm Muavijes qÃ« tÃ« vinte pÃ«r ta shpÃ«tuar. Por Muavije kishte patur vetÃ«m njÃ« pÃ«rgjigje pÃ«r kÃ«to thirrje tÃ« tija: heshtjen. Duke e gjykuar heshtjen e tij tÃ« planifikuar, duket qartÃ« se Muavije nuk mÃ«rzitej fare pÃ«r Osmanin.


ÃshtÃ« e Ã§uditshme qÃ« shumÃ« pÃ«rkrahÃ«s tÃ« Osmanit e kritikojnÃ« Aliun ngase ai nuk arriti t’ia shpÃ«tonte jetÃ«n, ndonse Aliu as qÃ« kishte ndonjÃ« mundÃ«si pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. NÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, ata e falin dhe shprehin mirÃ«kuptim ndaj indiferencÃ«s sÃ« Muavijes, i cili i kishte tÃ« gjitha mundÃ«sitÃ« pÃ«r ta shpÃ«tuar Osmanin. Edhe njÃ« kontingjent shumÃ« i vogÃ«l i ushtrisÃ« sÃ« tij, po tÃ« dÃ«rgohej nÃ« Medine, do tÃ« ishte i mjaftueshÃ«m pÃ«r t’i pÃ«rzÃ«nÃ« rrethuesit dhe pÃ«r t’i vrarÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« rebelÃ«t. Por ai nuk bÃ«ri njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.


Amr bin As ishte njÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e Profetit. Osmani e kishte liruar dy herÃ« nga detyra e guvernatorit tÃ« Egjiptit. Amri kurrÃ« nuk e fali Osmanin pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« dhe ndaj tij, gjithnjÃ« ushqeu njÃ« urrejtje. ÃshtÃ« tejet e mundur qÃ« ai tÃ« ketÃ« qenÃ« ideatori i vrasjes sÃ« Osmanit, duke e fshehur qÃ«llimin e tij. Por Amri ishte aq i menÃ§ur dhe dinak, sa t’i shpÃ«tonte dÃ«nimit tÃ« historisÃ«.


Dy faktorÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m nÃ« vrasjen e Osmanit, ishin Talha dhe Zubejri. QÃ« tÃ« dy u jepnin fuqi flakÃ«ve tÃ« zemÃ«rimit kundÃ«r Osmanit, njÃ«soj si Amr bin Asi. QÃ« tÃ« dy, njÃ«soj si Amri dhe Muavijeja, besonin se s’kishin gjÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« humbur sikur tÃ« shkatÃ«rrohej i gjithÃ« sistemi. Madje kishin shumÃ« gjÃ«ra pÃ«r tÃ« fituar. QÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin faktorÃ« nÃ« krimet kundÃ«r Osmanit, ose me pjesÃ«marrjen e drejtpÃ«rdrejtÃ« ose me indifirencÃ«n e tyre.


Kur u vra Osmani, Medineja ishte e mbushur me gra dhe burra me shumÃ« prestigj. NÃ« mesin e tyre ishin tÃ« gjitha tÃ« vejat e Profetit, pÃ«rveÃ§ Aishes qÃ« ishte nÃ« Mekke. Sad bin Ebi Vakkasi, Abdullah bin Umar bin Hattabi, muhaxhirÃ«t, ensarÃ«t, veteranÃ«t e betejave tÃ« Bedrit dhe tÃ« Uhudit dhe shumÃ« nga shokÃ«t e Profetit, tÃ« cilit ia kishin shprehur atij bindjen nÃ« Hudejbijje, ishin atje. Por askush pÃ«rveÃ§ Aliut nuk e bÃ«ri as pÃ«rpjekjen mÃ« tÃ« vogÃ«l pÃ«r t’ia shpÃ«tuar jetÃ«n Kalifit.


Aliu nuk la gjÃ« pa bÃ«rÃ« pÃ«r t’ia shpÃ«tuar jetÃ«n Osmanit por as ai dhe as dikush tjetÃ«r, nuk mund tÃ« bÃ«nte diÃ§ka pÃ«r njÃ« njeri qÃ« kishte vendosur ta shkatÃ«rronte vetveten. Mervani i shkatÃ«rroi tÃ« gjitha pÃ«rpjekjet e Aliut pÃ«r ta parandaluar rrÃ«nimin e Kalifatit dhe i pengoi tÃ« gjitha mundÃ«sitÃ« qÃ« ai ta bindte Kalifin e muslimanÃ«ve. Osmani nuk i dÃ«gjoi as lutjet e tÃ« shoqes dhe as paralajmÃ«rimet e Aliut dhe vazhdoi tÃ« hapÃ«ronte drejt katastrofÃ«s. PÃ«r tÃ«, gÃ«njeshtrat e Mervanit ishin e vÃ«rteta e vetme dhe vetÃ«m atij, Osmani pranonte t’i bindej.


NÃ« mesin e pÃ«rkrahÃ«sve tÃ« tij, Osmani mund tÃ« kishte besim vetÃ«m tek Mervani dhe tek Said bin Asi, qÃ« tÃ« dy tÃ« mallkuar nga i DÃ«rguari i Zotit. JuristÃ«t sunnitÃ« i japin shumÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«si principit tÃ« koncenzusit. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast, pati njÃ« koncenzus nÃ« mesin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit pÃ«r tÃ« mos e pÃ«rkrahur Osmanin dhe pÃ«r ta kundÃ«rshtur atÃ«. Ata tÃ« gjithÃ« e kundÃ«rshtuan Osmanin. Ata lejuan qÃ« Osmani tÃ« vritej, siÃ§ do tÃ« thoshte Umari, “nga ujqÃ«rit e arabÃ«ve”. Kush veproi drejt dhe kush jo? Kjo mbetet njÃ« pyetje tÃ« cilÃ«s juristÃ«t sunnitÃ« duhet t’i pÃ«rgjigjen.


Pas vrasjes sÃ« Osmanit


Kur Aliu u vendos nÃ« postin e Kalifit, ai i gjeti medinasit tÃ« ndarÃ« nÃ« dy grupe. NjÃ«ri grup kÃ«rkonte hakmarrje pÃ«r gjakun e Osmanit kurse tjetri mendonte se Osmani vetÃ«m sa e kishte paguar dÃ«nimin e veprave tÃ« tija tÃ« gabuara dhe se shi pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, nuk mund tÃ« bÃ«hej fjalÃ« pÃ«r hakmarrje. PavarÃ«sisht se Ã§’do tÃ« bÃ«nte Aliu, njÃ«ri nga kÃ«to grupe do tÃ« rebelohej domosdo kundÃ«r tij.


Qeverisja e re ishte shumÃ« e brishtÃ« dhe Aliu bÃ«nte Ã§’mos pÃ«r ta konsoliduar shtetin. PikÃ«risht nÃ« rrethanat e tilla, grupi i parÃ« filloi t’i bÃ«nte shtypje dhe t’i kÃ«rkonte dÃ«nim pÃ«r vrasÃ«sit e Osmanit. Aliu u tha:


“Edhe unÃ« jam i vetÃ«dijshÃ«m pÃ«r nevojÃ«n e dÃ«nimit tÃ« vrasÃ«sve tÃ« Osmanit. Por a kemi mundÃ«si ta bÃ«jmÃ« kÃ«tÃ«? Tani pÃ«r tani jo. Ata mund tÃ« na imponojnÃ« neve ndonjÃ« gjÃ« por jo edhe ne atyre. Po tÃ« duan, mund tÃ« na dÃ«mtojnÃ« por nuk nuk i dÃ«mtojmÃ« dot ata. A dini ndonjÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« pÃ«r t’i nÃ«nshtruar?”


Ato ditÃ«, Medineja ishte e mbushur me rebelÃ«t qÃ« e kishin kundÃ«rshtuar Osmanin. Ishte fuqia e tyre qÃ« mbisundonte nÃ« Medine dhe askush nuk guxonte ta kundÃ«rshtonte kÃ«tÃ« autoritet. Po tÃ« vendoste Aliu t’i dÃ«nonte, ata me shumÃ« gjasa do tÃ« rebeloheshin kundÃ«r tij. Ata ishin tÃ« vetÃ«dijshÃ«m pÃ«r fuqinÃ« e tyre dhe pÃ«r dobÃ«sinÃ« e qeverisÃ« sÃ« Medines. Grupi i parÃ«, ai i njerÃ«zve qÃ« kÃ«rkonin hakmarrje, po tÃ« kishte parÃ« ndonjÃ« dobÃ«si tek rebelÃ«t, do tÃ« kishte luftuar kundÃ«r tyre, qÃ«kur ata e rrethuan pallatin e Osmanit. Por njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« nuk e bÃ«nÃ« kurrÃ«. GjatÃ« rrethimit, udhÃ«heqÃ«sit e kÃ«tij grupi u fshehÃ«n. Por sapo Aliu u zgjodh si Kalif i ri, ata u shfaqÃ«n dhe filluan t’i kÃ«rkonin atij qÃ« t’i dÃ«nonte vrasÃ«sit e Osmanit.


PrijÃ«sit e kÃ«tij grupi vendosÃ«n ta sfidonin Aliun. Mendimi i Aishes, e cila ishte pjesÃ«tare e kÃ«tij grupi dhe ndodhej nÃ« Mekke, ishte qÃ« tÃ« sulmohej Medineja, sepse tÃ« gjithÃ« rebelÃ«t ndodheshin nÃ« Medine. Por Talha dhe Zubejri, tÃ« cilÃ«t ishin larguar nga Medineja me pretekstin se do tÃ« shkonin pÃ«r Umre nÃ« Mekke, nuk u pajtuan me kÃ«tÃ« ide tÃ« Aishes dhe thanÃ«:


“O nÃ«nÃ« e besimtarÃ«ve! Harroje Medinen! Ushtria jonÃ« s’mund tÃ« luftojÃ« kundÃ«r rebelÃ«ve tÃ« atjeshÃ«m. Andaj Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« mirÃ« tÃ« shkojmÃ« nÃ« Basra.” (“Historia” e Taberiut, vÃ«ll.3)


Aisheja, Talhaja dhe Zubejri kishin me vete njÃ« ushtri tÃ« tÃ«rÃ«, kishin para dhe kishin armÃ« tÃ« mjaftueshme. MegjithatÃ«, ata nuk shkonin nÃ« Medine, me arsyetimin se nuk ishin mjaft tÃ« fuqishÃ«m sa pÃ«r t’i nÃ«nshtruar rebelÃ«t. NÃ«se ata nuk luftonin dot kundÃ«r rebelÃ«ve ndonse kishin njÃ« ushtri, si do tÃ« mund tÃ« luftonte kundÃ«r tyre Aliu, i cili nuk e kishte njÃ« ushtri si ushtria e tyre?


NÃ«se Aisheja, Talhaja dhe Zubejri vÃ«rtet kÃ«rkon hakmarrje pÃ«r Osmanin, do tÃ« duhej tÃ« kishin shkuar drejt e nÃ« Medine dhe jo tÃ« kishin kaluar qindra kilometra nÃ«pÃ«r shkretÃ«tirÃ«, pÃ«r tÃ« arritur nÃ« Basra. Por ata e shihnin se rebelÃ«t ishin aq tÃ« shumtÃ« nÃ« numÃ«r, sa ishte e pamundur tÃ« dÃ«noheshin. NjerÃ«zit e Medines, Egjiptit, Kufes dhe BasrÃ«s, tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin tÃ« pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« vrasjen e Osmanit, drejtpÃ«rdrejt ose tÃ«rthorazi. Kishte shokÃ« tÃ« Profetit qÃ« u shkruan letra rebelÃ«ve dhe i ftuan nÃ« Medine. PÃ«rveÃ§ tyre, kishte shumÃ« muhaxhirÃ« dhe ensarÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« qÃ« i pÃ«rkrahnin rebelÃ«t. Pa pÃ«rkrahjen e tyre tÃ« nÃ«nkuptuar, rebelÃ«t kurrÃ« nuk do tÃ« guxonin ta vrisnin njÃ« Kalif brenda shtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« tij.


Kishte dy mÃ«nyra pÃ«r ta dÃ«nuar vrasÃ«sin ose vrasÃ«sit e Osmanit. MÃ«nyra e parÃ« ishte qÃ« tÃ« vriteshin tÃ« gjithÃ« qÃ« kishin marrÃ« pjesÃ« direkte ose indirekte nÃ« kÃ«to trazira, pavarÃ«sisht nÃ« ishin muhaxhirÃ«, esnarÃ«, egjiptas ose irakienÃ«. ÃshtÃ« mÃ« se e qartÃ« se kjo ishte e pamundur. Por edhe sikur tÃ« ishte e mundur njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ«, Shteti nuk mund tÃ« vriste njÃ«mijÃ« vetÃ«, si hakmarrje pÃ«r vrasjen e njÃ« personi tÃ« vetÃ«m.


MÃ«nyra e dytÃ« ishte qÃ« ky rast tÃ« hulumtohej me kujdes, fajtorÃ«t tÃ« silleshin para drejtÃ«sisÃ« dhe pasi tÃ« vÃ«rtetohej faji i tyre, tÃ« ekzekutoheshin. Aliu dÃ«shironte ta ndiqte kÃ«tÃ« rrugÃ« por para se tÃ« mund ta bÃ«nte atÃ«, duhej tÃ« vinte rend nÃ« njÃ« shtet ku kishte muaj qÃ« mbretÃ«ronte anarkia dhe kaosi.


Vrasja e Osmanit nuk ishte pasojÃ« e ndonjÃ« provokimi tÃ« Ã§astit. Negociata tÃ« gjata e tÃ« stÃ«rzgjatura i kishin paraprirÃ« vrasjes. Ai u vra pasi dÃ«shtuan kÃ«to negociata. Delegacione tÃ« shumta erdhÃ«n nga qytetet e largÃ«ta pÃ«r t’u takuar me tÃ« dhe pÃ«r t’i treguar pÃ«r krimet e guvernatorÃ«ve tÃ« tij. Ai premtoi ta korigjonte situatÃ«n por dÃ«shtoi nÃ« mbajtjen e premtimit tÃ« dhÃ«nÃ«.


Kur njÃ« delegacion ia pÃ«rkujtoi premtimin pÃ«r ta liruar nga detyra njÃ« guvernator tÃ« vetin, ai tha: “Ju kÃ«rkoni qÃ« unÃ« ta liroj nga detyra njÃ« guvernator timin, me tÃ« cilin ju nuk jeni tÃ« kÃ«naqur dhe pastaj ta emÃ«roj nÃ« vend tÃ« tij njÃ« tjetÃ«r njÃ«ri sipas dÃ«shirÃ«s suaj. Po tÃ« veproja sipas dÃ«shirave tuaja, unÃ« nuk do tÃ« isha asgjÃ« dhe ju do ta kishit gjithÃ« sundimin.” (“Tarikh Kamil”, nga Ibn Ethiri, vÃ«ll.3, fq.86)


DelegatÃ«t u zemÃ«ruan me kÃ«tÃ« pÃ«rgjigje tÃ« Osmanit dhe i thanÃ«:


“Ti s’je i aftÃ« t’i korigjosh gabimet e qeverisjes tÃ«nde. Andaj, duhet ta lÃ«sh pozitÃ«n e Kalifit. Po s’e bÃ«re kÃ«tÃ«, ne do tÃ« marrim masa tÃ« ashpra.”
Osmani tha:
“A po mÃ« kÃ«rcÃ«noni me vdekje? PÃ«r cilin krim do mÃ« vrisni? NÃ« Islam, dÃ«nimi me vdekje Ã«shtÃ« kur tÃ« vrasÃ«sh njÃ« njeri tÃ« pafajshÃ«m, kur tÃ« dalÃ«sh nga feja dhe kur ta pÃ«rdhunosh njÃ« grua tÃ« ndershme. UnÃ« s’e kam bÃ«rÃ« asnjÃ«rÃ«n nga kÃ«to gjÃ«ra. PÃ«r Ã§farÃ« do mÃ« vrisni?”
PÃ«rgjigja e delegatÃ«ve ishte si vijon:
“PÃ«r ata qÃ« pÃ«rhapin trazira nÃ« tokÃ« dhe e uzurpojnÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n e tjetrit, dÃ«nimi i parashikuar nÃ« Librin e Zotit Ã«shtÃ« vdekja. Ti ke abuzuar me fuqinÃ« e qeverisÃ«. Ti i dÃ«bove shokÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« nderuar tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit nga Medineja dhe disa tÃ« tjerÃ« urdhÃ«rove tÃ« rriheshin. Ti i ke vendosur jobesimtarÃ«t dhe tÃ« dehurit si udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« popullit. Ti dhe guvernatorÃ«t e tu e keni tmerruar shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane dhe ua keni shkelur tÃ« drejtat. TÃ« gjitha kÃ«to i keni bÃ«rÃ« dhe keni bÃ«rÃ« edhe shumÃ« tÃ« tjera. PrapÃ«seprapÃ«, nÃ«se largohesh nga pozita qÃ« ke, s’do tÃ« kemi punÃ« me ty dhe do t’tÃ« lÃ«mÃ« tÃ« qetÃ«.”


Por Osmani nuk dÃ«shironte tÃ« largohej sepse, siÃ§ thoshte ai, Kalifati ishte njÃ« “kÃ«mishÃ«”, tÃ« cilÃ«n ia kishte mbathur Zoti dhe ai s’mund ta hiqte.


S’ka dyshim se Zoti mund t’ia mbathÃ« kujt tÃ« dojÃ« “kÃ«mishÃ«n” e Kalifatit. Por “kÃ«misha” qÃ« mbante veshur Osmani nuk ishte nga Zoti por nga Abdurrahman bin Aufi.


Ky dialog e bÃ«n tÃ« qartÃ« se rebelÃ«t e ndÃ«rmorrÃ«n hapin e fundit vetÃ«m kur i kishin humbur tÃ« gjitha shpresat. Ata ishin tashmÃ« tÃ« bindur se ekzekutimi i Osmanit ishte njÃ« gjÃ« e drejtÃ«. Bindja e tyre pÃ«rforcohej edhe mÃ« shumÃ« nga fjalÃ«t e njerÃ«zve me ndikim, si Aisheja, Talhaja, Zubejri dhe Amr bin Asi, secili prej tÃ« cilÃ«ve, ose drejpÃ«rdrejt ose tÃ«rthorazi, e kishte miratur vrasjen e Osmanit.


Osmani dhe “Abdullah ibn Sebe”


Kalifati i Osmanit u kishte falur muslimanÃ«ve njÃ« qeverisje tÃ« dÃ«shtuar dhe ngjarjet qÃ« buruan nga trazirat ekonomike, politike dhe sociale tÃ« kÃ«saj qeverisjeje, u ndeshÃ«n me reagime kundÃ«rthÃ«nÃ«se. MÃ« nÃ« fund, kÃ«to trazira sollÃ«n deri nÃ« vdekjen e vetÃ« Kalifit.


ShumÃ« historianÃ« sunnitÃ« e kanÃ« tÃ« vÃ«shtirÃ« tÃ« pranojnÃ« se Osmani e shkatÃ«rroi vetveten. Ata dÃ«shpÃ«rimthi kÃ«rkojnÃ« njÃ« “shpjegim” pÃ«r ta racionalizuar kaosin gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« tij. Por si? Ky dÃ«shpÃ«rim i tyre i ka bÃ«rÃ« qÃ« tÃ« krijojnÃ« njÃ« personalitet tÃ« lig dhe misterioz, tÃ« quajtur Abdullah ibn Sebe.


Krijimi i Abdullah ibn Sebes zgjodhi shumÃ« probleme tÃ« historianÃ«ve sunnitÃ« dhe u lejoi qÃ« tÃ« gjenin njÃ« njeri pÃ«r t’ia hedhur gjithÃ« fajin. Sipas krijuesve tÃ« kÃ«tij karakteri imagjinar, Abdullah ibn Sebe ishte njÃ« Ã§ifut nga Jemeni, i cili e kishte pranuar Islamin, ishte shpÃ«rngulur nÃ« Medine dhe gjithÃ« kohÃ«s kishte pÃ«rhapur doktrina tÃ« gabuara dhe heretike, tÃ« cilat e kishin rritur pakÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« dhe urrejtjen ndaj Osmanit. Sipas tyre, ai ishte pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s pÃ«r vuajtjet dhe trazirat dhe mÃ« nÃ« fund, edhe pÃ«r vrasjen e vetÃ« Osmanit.


Abdullah ibn Sebe, me sa duket, pÃ«rnjÃ«herÃ« u bÃ« njeriu mÃ« i fuqishÃ«m i tokave tÃ« Islamit. NÃ« fund tÃ« fundit, ishte ai qÃ« e rrÃ«zoi Kalifin nga froni dhe e Ã§regulloi gjithÃ« qeverisjen e muslimanÃ«ve.


Ajo qÃ« bÃ«nte Abdullah ibn Sebe ishte tradhÃ«ti ndaj shtetit. NÃ«se ai vÃ«rtet ishte nÃ« Medine, a kishte gjÃ« mÃ« tÃ« lehtÃ« pÃ«r Mervanin, sesa ta arrestonte dhe ta vriste me kÃ«tÃ« akuzÃ«? Ose mos vallÃ« ishte e pamundur njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« pÃ«r guvernatorÃ«t e provincave, tÃ« cilÃ«t fare lehtÃ« mund ta arrestonin dhe ta vrisnin. Aspak! Por pÃ«r disa arsye misterioze, ai lÃ«vizi nga qyteti nÃ« qytet, nga provinca nÃ« provincÃ«, duke e akuzuar Kalifin dhe askush nuk e preku.


ÃshtÃ« e Ã§uditshme se Osmani arriti tÃ« dÃ«bonte nga Medineja njÃ« ndjekÃ«s shumÃ« me emÃ«r tÃ« Muhammedit, si Ebu Dherr el-Giffariu, ta rrihte Ammar bin Jasirin derisa ky i fundit ta humbte vetÃ«dijÃ«n dhe tÃ« urdhÃ«ronte qÃ« tÃ« rrihej Abdullah ibn Mesudi derisa t’i thyheshin brinjÃ«t. MegjithatÃ«, ai i lejonte Amr bin Asit dhe “Abdullah bin Sebes” qÃ« t’i nxisnin muslimanÃ«t kundÃ«r tij.


Kur u vra Osmani, Abdullah ibn Sebe duhet tÃ« ketÃ« kuptuar se ia kishte arritur qÃ«llimit tÃ« tij dhe duhet tÃ« jetÃ« fshehur. Por vetÃ«m disa muaj mÃ« pas, ai na “rishfaqet” nÃ« vigjilje tÃ« betejÃ«s sÃ« BasrÃ«s (Xhemelit). Sipas atyre qÃ« e krijuan kÃ«tÃ« karakter, ishte pikÃ«risht Abdullah ibn Sebe qÃ« e shkaktoi kÃ«tÃ« betejÃ«. MegjithatÃ«, menjÃ«herÃ« pas betejÃ«s, ai u zhduk sÃ«rish dhe pÃ«rgjithmonÃ«. ÃshtÃ« interesante se si ai arriti tÃ« zhdukej pa lÃ«nÃ« asnjÃ« gjurmÃ« pas vetes. Kjo zhdukje e tij ishte njÃ« zhdukje e pÃ«rsosur, sikur ai fare tÃ« mos kishte ekzistuar.


NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, “nevoja” qÃ« e bÃ«nte tÃ« domosdoshme krijimin e Abdullah ibn Sebes, pushoi sÃ« ekzistuari. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, krijuesit e tij e flakÃ«n atÃ«. Por edhe sot, ai ringjallet kohÃ« pas kohe, kurdoherÃ« qÃ« historianÃ«t sunnitÃ« pÃ«rpiqen t’i shpjegojnÃ« faktet e papranueshme tÃ« asaj epoke.


Dr. Taha Husejn, njÃ« historian bashkÃ«kohor nga Egjipti, e ka shkatÃ«rruar mitin e Abdullah ibn Sebes nÃ« librin e tij “El-Fitne’tul-Kubra” (Trazirat e mÃ«dha). Ai thotÃ« se Taberiu ishte historiani i parÃ« qÃ« ka shkruar nÃ« lidhje me Ibn Seben, pÃ«r tÃ« cilin kishte dÃ«gjuar nga Umar bin Saifi. Abdullah ibn Sebe kishte lindur nÃ« kokÃ«n e Umar bin Saifit. NÃ« burimet qÃ« i paraprijnÃ« Taberiut, Abdullah ibn Sebe nuk pÃ«rmendet asgjÃ«kundi. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« vÃ«rtet e Ã§uditshme, kur tÃ« merret parasysh ndikimi i madh i njÃ« “personaliteti” tÃ« tillÃ«, nÃ« pÃ«rhapjen e trazirave gjatÃ« kohÃ«s sÃ« Osmanit.


Dr. Taha Husejn mÃ« tej thotÃ« se edhe sikur tÃ« supozojmÃ« se vÃ«rtet ekzistonte njÃ« njeri i quajtur Abdullah ibn Sebe qÃ« pÃ«rhapte doktrina heretike dhe tÃ« gabuara, a ishte ai qÃ« e detyroi Osmanin ta emÃ«ronte Mervan bin Hakemin si vezir tÃ« vetin? MuhaxhirÃ«t dhe ensarÃ«t nuk ishin tÃ« kÃ«naqur me emÃ«rimin e Mervanit sepse pÃ«r ta, ai ishte njÃ« person mÃ« se i padÃ«shiruar. Dhe a thua vallÃ« Mervani vepronte sipas kÃ«shillave tÃ« Abdullah ibn Sebes, kur i lironte nga detyra guvernatorÃ«t e emÃ«ruar nga Umari dhe i zÃ«vendÃ«sonte me personat qÃ« kishte dÃ«shirÃ«? SiÃ§ dihet, guvernatorÃ«t ishin njÃ«ra nga arsyet kryesore tÃ« pakÃ«naqÃ«sisÃ« nÃ«pÃ«r provinca. Tregimi i Abdullah ibn Sebes Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rpjekje tipike pÃ«r ta maskuar historinÃ«. Por kÃ«saj rradhe, maskimi duket sikur nuk mjafton.


NÃ«se mbrojtÃ«sit e Osmanit preferojnÃ« tÃ« krijojnÃ« njÃ« karakter tÃ« tillÃ« mitik, pÃ«r t’i maskuar gabimet e Osmanit, ata zgjedhin tÃ« bien ndesh me faktet historike. NÃ« shumÃ« vepra nÃ« lidhje me historinÃ« e hershme tÃ« Islamit, tÃ« cilat janÃ« botuar viteve tÃ« fundit, mbrojtÃ«sit e Osmanit kanÃ« shkuar aq larg sa tÃ« thonÃ« se ai nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« nuk i liroi nga detyra guvernatorÃ«t e Ebu Bekrit dhe Umarit dhe se edhe sikur ta bÃ«nte kÃ«tÃ«, nuk kishte asgjÃ« tÃ« keqe.


ÃshtÃ« njÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje e mbrojtÃ«sve tÃ« Osmanit nÃ«se ata vetÃ« duan tÃ« jetojnÃ« me gÃ«njeshtra dhe mashtrime. MegjithatÃ«, tÃ« vÃ«rtetat e hidhura dhe tÃ« pakÃ«ndshme nuk do tÃ« zhduken vetÃ«m sepse dikujt nuk i pÃ«lqejnÃ« kÃ«to gjÃ«ra. Ja Ã§’thotÃ« Dr. Taha Husejni, nÃ« veprÃ«n e tij “Trazirat e mÃ«dha.”


S’ka pÃ«rse t’i ndjekim ata njerÃ«z qÃ« e mohojnÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«sinÃ« e rrÃ«fimeve tÃ« pÃ«rcjellura nÃ« lidhje me mospajtimet ndÃ«rmjet shokÃ«ve tÃ« Muhammedit dhe nÃ« lidhje me trazirat qÃ« kanÃ« ndodhur nÃ« kohÃ«n e tyre. Po ta bÃ«jmÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, do ta mohojnÃ« gjithÃ« themelin historik tÃ« Islamit, qÃ« nga koha kur Profeti e shpalli misionin e tij. Ata njerÃ«z qÃ« i pÃ«rcollÃ«n mospajtimet e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit dhe qÃ« raportuan nÃ« lidhje me trazirat e kohÃ«s sÃ« tyre, janÃ« tÃ« njejtit njerÃ«z qÃ« kanÃ« pÃ«rcjellur nÃ« lidhje me pÃ«rpjekjet, ekspeditat, pushtimet dhe jetÃ«n e Profeti dhe tÃ« dy KalifÃ«ve tÃ« parÃ«. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« aspekt, s’do tÃ« ishte fare e drejtÃ« qÃ« ta zgjedhim vetÃ«m atÃ« qÃ« na pÃ«lqen dhe ta lÃ«mÃ« anash atÃ« qÃ« s’na duket e bukur. Nuk mund t’i pranojmÃ« disa gjÃ«ra qÃ« pÃ«rcillen dhe t’i mohojmÃ« disa tÃ« tjera.


GjÃ«ja e vetme pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n nuk mund tÃ« dyshohet, Ã«shtÃ« se muslimanÃ«t ishin tÃ« ndarÃ« nÃ« lidhje me Osmanin. Kjo ndarje e tyre solli deri nÃ« vrasjen e tij dhe qÃ« atÃ«herÃ«, muslimanÃ«t nuk janÃ« bashkuar mÃ«.


KÃ«to ndarje dhe mospajtime i kishin shkaqet e tyre. ÃshtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« se muslimanÃ«t e vranÃ« Osmanin por kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« nuk e bÃ«nÃ« pa patur arsye. (“El-Fitne’tul-Kubra”=“Trazirat e mÃ«dha”, Kairo, 1959)

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

58. Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, Kalifi i katÃ«rt i muslimanÃ«ve


Aliu i takonte fisit Hashim, mÃ« tÃ« shquarit ndÃ«r arabÃ«t dhe brenda kÃ«tij fisi, familjes mÃ« tÃ« famshme, asaj tÃ« Abdul Muttalibit. Abdul Muttalibi kishte patur dhjetÃ« djem. NÃ« mesin e tyre ishin edhe Abdullahu, babai i Muhammedit dhe Ebu Talibi, babai i Aliut. Abdullahu dhe Ebu Talibi ishin bijtÃ« e Abdul Muttalibit nga e njejta grua, ndÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« djemtÃ« e tjerÃ« ishin nga gratÃ« e tjera tÃ« tij.


NÃ«na e Aliut, Fatimeja, i takonte gjithashtu fisit Hashim dhe ishte e bija e Esadit, djalit tÃ« Hashimit. Esadi dhe Abdul Muttalibi kishin qenÃ« vÃ«llezÃ«r dhe ajo ishte kushÃ«rira e parÃ« e Abdullahut dhe e Ebu Talibit, me tÃ« cilin ajo do tÃ« martohej mÃ« pas. NÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n kohÃ«, ajo ishte edhe gruaja qÃ« u kujdes pÃ«r Muhammedin, tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit. Ajo e rriti atÃ« bashkÃ« me fÃ«mijÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« saj dhe ai shumÃ« shpesh e quante nÃ«nÃ« tÃ« tijÃ«n.


Ebu Talibi kishte qenÃ« mbrojtÃ«si i Islamit dhe i Muhammedit. Ai vazhdimisht e mbrojti Islamin dhe Muhammedin dhe qÃ«ndroi i palÃ«kundur pÃ«rballÃ« kundÃ«rshtimeve dhe kÃ«rcÃ«nimeve tÃ« paganÃ«ve.


Edhe nÃ« Mekke edhe nÃ« Medine, Muhammedi e shpalli Aliun vÃ«lla tÃ« vetin, nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ« dhe nÃ« tjetrÃ«n.


Aliu kishte qenÃ« heroi i betejÃ«s sÃ« Bedrit. NÃ« tÃ«, nga shpata e Aliut kishte vdekur gjysma e mekkasve tÃ« vrarÃ«.


PikÃ«risht Aliut Muhammedi ia dha vajzÃ«n e tij tÃ« vetme si grua. MartesÃ«n e Aliut me FatimenÃ« Zoti e bekoi me fÃ«mijÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t do tÃ« ishin nga robÃ«rit mÃ« tÃ« devotshÃ«m tÃ« Zotit.


NÃ« betejÃ«n e Uhudit, kur muslimanÃ«t iknin nga fushÃ«beteja, Aliu ishte i vetmi qÃ« nuk iku dhe qÃ« ia shpÃ«toi jetÃ«n Muhammedit atÃ« ditÃ«.
NÃ« rrethimin e Medines, ishte Aliu qÃ« e vrau Amr bin Abd Vudin dhe me kÃ«tÃ« e parandaloi pushtimin e Medines dhe masakrimin e popullsisÃ« sÃ« saj.


Aliu ishte personi qÃ« e pushtoi kÃ«shtjellÃ«n e Hajberit, pas tÃ« cilÃ«s Islami u kthye nÃ« njÃ« shtet tÃ« mirÃ«filltÃ« me territore tÃ« gjera. Deri nÃ« pushtimin e Hajberit, Islami kishte qenÃ« njÃ« qytet-shtet i kufizuar brenda mureve tÃ« Medines.


Aliu ishte sekretari qÃ« e shkroi marrÃ«veshjen e Hudejbijes.


Kur Mekkeja iu dorÃ«zua tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, Aliu u ngjit mbi shpatullat e kÃ«tij tÃ« fundit dhe i rrÃ«zoi idhujt brenda Qabes. Ai dhe mÃ«suesi i tij Muhammedi, e pastruan ShtÃ«pinÃ« e Zotit njÃ«herÃ« e pÃ«rgjithmonÃ«, duke i larguar tÃ« gjitha shenjat e idhujtarisÃ« dhe tÃ« politeizmit. NÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«to gjÃ«ra, Aliu ishte bashkÃ«punÃ«tori i Muhammedit, i cili i krijoi kornizat e MbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« Qiejve mbi tokÃ«.


NÃ« betejÃ«n e Hunejnit, muslimanÃ«t u shpÃ«rndanÃ« dhe ikÃ«n sÃ«rish. Dhe sÃ«rish ishte Aliu qÃ« e vendosi veten si mburojÃ« ndÃ«rmjet tÃ« DÃ«rguarit dhe ushtarÃ«ve paganÃ« qÃ« donin ta vrisnin atÃ«. Ai luftoi kundÃ«r tyre derisa muslimanÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« ktheheshin prapa.


NÃ« tetor tÃ« vitit 630 (viti 9 pas Hixhrit), i DÃ«rguari e udhÃ«hoqi njÃ« ekspeditÃ« pÃ«r nÃ« Tebuk dhe e emÃ«roi Aliun si mÃ«kÃ«mbÃ«s tÃ« vetin nÃ« Medine.


NÃ« mesin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit, Aliu ishte mÃ« i dituri dhe kishte njohuri tÃ« mÃ«dha nÃ« lidhje me Kur’anin dhe me interpretimin e tij. Ai ishte mÃ« i miri i gjykatÃ«sve dhe oratori mÃ« i famshÃ«m i arabÃ«ve.


Pak para vdekjes sÃ« tij, Profeti e pÃ«rgatiti dhe e organizoi njÃ« ekspeditÃ« pÃ«r nÃ« Siri dhe e emÃ«roi Usame bin Zejdin nÃ« krye tÃ« saj. NÃ« pÃ«rjashtim tÃ« Aliut, tÃ« gjithÃ« muhaxhirÃ«t dhe ensarÃ«t u urdhÃ«ruan tÃ« shÃ«rbenin nÃ«n urdhrat e Usames. Aliu u caktua pÃ«r tÃ« qÃ«ndruar nÃ« Medine, pranÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit.


NÃ« mbrojtjen e Islamit, ishte pikÃ«risht familja e Aliut qÃ« do t’i bÃ«nte sakrificat mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha. Ubejdullah ibn el-Harithi qÃ« vdiq nÃ« betejÃ«n e Bedrit dhe qÃ« ishte dÃ«shmori i parÃ« i Islamit nÃ« njÃ« fushÃ«betejÃ«, ishte kushÃ«riri i tij i parÃ«. Masab ibn Umajri dhe Hamza qÃ« u vranÃ« nÃ« betejÃ«n e Uhudit, ishin qÃ« tÃ« dy xhaxhallarÃ« tÃ« tij. Xhafer Tajjari, i cili u vra nÃ« betejÃ«n e ***’asÃ« ishte vÃ«llai i tij i madh.


Kur Muhammedi vdiq, Aliu i kreu ritualet e larjes sÃ« trupit tÃ« tij dhe e varrosi atÃ«. Ai e dinte se Ã§’ishin duke bÃ«rÃ« shokÃ«t e tjerÃ« tÃ« Profetit teksa ai ishte duke e kryer kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ« tÃ« tijÃ«n. MegjithatÃ«, kjo nuk ia prishi qetÃ«sinÃ«. Ai e mbajti detyrÃ«n e tij para interesave dhe principet para politikÃ«s.


Edward Gibbon



Lindja, besnikÃ«ria dhe karakteri i Aliut, qÃ« e dallonin atÃ« nga pjesa tjetÃ«r e njerÃ«zve tÃ« kohÃ«s, mund ta arsyetonin njÃ« pretendim tÃ« tij pÃ«r fronin e zbrazur tÃ« ArabisÃ«. Djali i Ebu Talibit ishte nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, prijÃ«si i familjes Hashim dhe mbrojtÃ«si trashÃ«gimtar i qytetit dhe i tempullit nÃ« Mekke. Drita e profetÃ«sisÃ« ishte humbur tashmÃ« dhe i shoqi i FatimesÃ« mund ta priste trashÃ«giminÃ« dhe bekimin e babait tÃ« saj. ArabÃ«t ngaherÃ« kishin qenÃ« tÃ« durueshÃ«m ndaj sundimit tÃ« njÃ« gruaje dhe dy nipÃ«rit e Profetit shumÃ« shpesh ishin pÃ«rkÃ«dhelur nÃ« prehÃ«rin e tij dhe ishin shfaqur nÃ« foltore si shpresa e kohÃ«s sÃ« tij dhe si prijÃ«sit e tÃ« rinjve tÃ« parajsÃ«s. TÃ« parÃ«t nÃ« mesin e besimtarÃ«ve tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« mund tÃ« aspironin pÃ«r tÃ« ecur para tyre nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ« dhe nÃ« tjetrÃ«n. E ndonse disa kishin njÃ« imazh mÃ« tÃ« ashpÃ«r dhe tÃ« vendosur, zellin dhe virtytet e Aliut s’i tejkalonte asnjÃ« i konvertuar i mÃ«vonshÃ«m. NÃ« tÃ« kombinoheshin cilÃ«sitÃ« e poetit, tÃ« ushtarit dhe tÃ« shenjtorit. UrtÃ«sia e tij akoma jeton nÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rmbledhje thÃ«niesh morale dhe fetare dhe Ã§do kundÃ«rshtar, qoftÃ« nÃ« betejÃ« tÃ« shpatÃ«s ose tÃ« gjuhÃ«s, i Ã«shtÃ« nÃ«nshtruar gjithmonÃ« gojÃ«tarisÃ« dhe guximit tÃ« tij. QÃ« nga Ã§asti i parÃ« i misionit tÃ« tij dhe deri tek ritualet e varrimit, i DÃ«rguari i Zotit kurrÃ« nuk u tradhÃ«tua nga njÃ« mik besnik, tÃ« cilin e nderoi duke e quajtur vÃ«lla e pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin dhe njÃ« Aron (Harun) tÃ« njÃ« Moisiu (Musai) tÃ« dytÃ«. I biri i Ebu Talibit do tÃ« kritikohej mÃ« pas pÃ«r faktin se nuk e shpalli hapur tÃ« drejtÃ«n e tij, me Ã§farÃ« do t’i kishte heshtur tÃ« gjithÃ« pretendentÃ«t e tjerÃ« dhe do ta kishte vulosur pasardhÃ«sinÃ« e tij me njÃ« urdhÃ«r tÃ« Qiejve. Por heroi qÃ« s’dyshonte u mbyll nÃ« vete. Xhelozia e njÃ« perandorie dhe ndoshta frika nga kundÃ«rshtimi mund ta ketÃ« penguar njÃ« urdhÃ«r tÃ« tillÃ« tÃ« Muhammedit. Shtrati i Muhammedit tÃ« sÃ«murÃ« ishte rrethuar nga Aisheja e zgjuar, vajza e Ebu Bekrit dhe njÃ« armike e Aliut. 
Pretendimet pÃ«r trashÃ«gimi dhe shpirti fisnik i Aliut u pengonin aristokratÃ«ve arabÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t preferonin t’i ktheheshin traditÃ«s sÃ« zgjedhjes sÃ« lirÃ« tÃ« prijÃ«sve. Kurejshi kurrÃ« s’do tÃ« duronte njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«si krenare tÃ« familjes Hashim. (“RÃ«nia dhe shkatÃ«rrimi i PerandorisÃ« Romake”)


PÃ«rshkrimi i mÃ«sipÃ«rm Ã«shtÃ« i saktÃ« nÃ« pÃ«rgjithÃ«si por disa hollÃ«si tÃ« tija duhet tÃ« qartÃ«sohen. Gibboni ka gabuar kur thotÃ« se Aliu nuk e shpalli hapur tÃ« drejtÃ«n e tij pÃ«r ta trashÃ«guar Profetin. VetÃ« Profeti kishte bÃ«rÃ« tashmÃ« njÃ« deklaratÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, jo njÃ«herÃ« por shumÃ« herÃ« me rradhÃ«, siÃ§ kemi pÃ«rmendur edhe mÃ« parÃ«. Historiani ka folur edhe pÃ«r njÃ« “frikÃ« nga kundÃ«rshtimet” tÃ« Profetit. Profeti nuk i trembej askujt. Ai ishte pÃ«rballur me armiq shumÃ« mÃ« tÃ« rrezikshÃ«m se ata qÃ« mund ta “trembnin” atÃ« nÃ« Ã§astin e tij tÃ« triumfit.


MÃ« tej, Gibbon flet pÃ«r njÃ« “zgjedhjet tÃ« lirÃ«” tÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sit. Aristokracia dhe pleqÃ«sia s’kishte qÃ«llim tjetÃ«r veÃ§se ta merrte vetÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ«, por jo domosdo nÃ«pÃ«rmjet njÃ« zgjedhjeje tÃ« lirÃ«. Ardhja e Ebu Bekrit nÃ« fron ishte njÃ« improvizim i Ã§astit, nÃ« tÃ« cilin Umari ishte “mbretbÃ«rÃ«si”. Kur Ebu Bekri po vdiste, ai e emÃ«roi Umarin nÃ« vend tÃ« tij. Duke e bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, ai vetÃ«m sa e zhvleftÃ«soi idenÃ« e zgjedhjes dhe tregoi se s’kishte qenÃ« tjetÃ«r veÃ§se njÃ« farsÃ«. Umari, para se tÃ« vdiste, formoi njÃ« kÃ«shill gjashtÃ«vetÃ«sh dhe e kufizoi tek ata zgjedhjen e Kalifit. Askush pÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«tyre tÃ« gjashtÃ«ve nuk mund tÃ« zgjidhej Kalif. 
Zgjedhja e vetme qÃ« do tÃ« ishte vÃ«rtet e lirÃ« ishte ajo e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit. Ai u zgjodh nÃ« tÃ« parÃ«n dhe tÃ« fundit zgjedhje tÃ« lirÃ« nÃ« tÃ«rÃ« historinÃ« e Islamit.


SÃ« fundmi, Gibbon thotÃ« se Kurejshi kurrÃ« nuk do tÃ« mund tÃ« pajtohej me udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« krenare tÃ« familjes Hashim. Ka tÃ« drejtÃ«. Por i njejti Kurejsh qÃ« nuk do ta pranonte kurrÃ« njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, ishte tejet i zellshÃ«m pÃ«r ta pranuar udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e fajdexhinjve dhe idhujtarÃ«ve tÃ« deridjeshÃ«m tÃ« Mekkes. PÃ«r hir tÃ« pajtimit me kÃ«ta tÃ« fundit, Kurejshi, i cili e kishte marrÃ« sundimin nÃ« duar, do t’ua dorÃ«zonte atÃ« atyre.



RimÃ«kÃ«mbja e MbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« Qiejve mbi tokÃ« – Kalifati i Ali ibn Ebu Talibit


Pas vrasjes sÃ« Osmanit, frika dhe paniku i kaploi shokÃ«t e Profetit. PjesÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«shillit zgjedhÃ«s tÃ« Umarit u tÃ«rhoqÃ«n nÃ« vende tÃ« sigurta dhe nÃ« anonimitet. Fati i Osmanit u kishte mbjellur tmerr nÃ« zemÃ«r. I gjithe vendi po fundosej nÃ« agjitacion dhe askush, pavarÃ«sisht sa i guximshÃ«m dhe ambicioz qÃ« ishte, nuk kishte dÃ«shirÃ« ta rrezikonte jetÃ«n duke e marrÃ« pÃ«rsipÃ«r pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sinÃ« e udhÃ«heqjes sÃ« shtetit. Anija e Islamit nuk mund tÃ« lihej e humbur pÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« gjtÃ« dhe duhej domosdo tÃ« gjendej njÃ« dorÃ« e fuqishme pÃ«r ta mbajtur nÃ« vijÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«.


DymbÃ«dhjetÃ« vite qeverisjeje tÃ« gabuar i kishin tronditur muslimanÃ«t dhe i kishin zgjuar nga plogÃ«shtia e tyre. Tani ata e kishin kuptuar se udhÃ«heqÃ«sia e shoqÃ«risÃ« duhej tÃ« kalonte nÃ« duart e njÃ« njeriu qÃ« do t’i vendoste interesat e shoqÃ«risÃ« para interesave tÃ« familjes sÃ« tij. Andaj, sapo vdiq Osmani, tÃ« gjithÃ« sytÃ« u kthyen kah Aliu. ShokÃ«t e Profetit nuk e paramendonin dot dikÃ« tjetÃ«r qÃ« do tÃ« ishte i aftÃ« dhe i guximshÃ«m pÃ«r t’i dhÃ«nÃ« fund anarkisÃ« dhe kaosit qÃ« mbretÃ«ronte gjithkah dhe pÃ«r ta rikthyer rendin dhe paqen nÃ« tokÃ«n e Islamit, e cila po shkatÃ«rrohej nga konfliktet shoqÃ«rore dhe ekonomike.


Si pasojÃ«, tÃ« gjithÃ« muhaxhirÃ«t dhe ensarÃ«t mÃ« nÃ« zÃ« u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« XhaminÃ« e Profetit dhe u pajtuan njÃ«zÃ«ri qÃ« t’i kÃ«rkonin Aliut ta merrte pÃ«rsipÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« pÃ«rgjegjÃ«si dhe ta Ã§onte anijen e Islamit drejt njÃ« limani tÃ« sigurt. U dÃ«rgua njÃ« delegacion tek Aliu dhe atij iu shpreh kjo kÃ«rkesÃ«.


NÃ« “HistorinÃ«” e tij, Taberiu thotÃ« se muhaxhirÃ«t dhe ensarÃ«t u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« turma pÃ«r ta bindur Aliun. Ata i thanÃ« se shoqÃ«ria muslimane ishte pa udhÃ«heqÃ«s dhe qeveria pa njÃ« prijÃ«s dhe se ai ishte personi mÃ« i kualifikuar pÃ«r ta marrÃ« kÃ«tÃ« pozitÃ«, jo vetÃ«m pÃ«r shkak tÃ« afÃ«rsisÃ« me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Zotit por edhe pÃ«r shkak tÃ« cilÃ«sive tÃ« tija personale dhe shÃ«rbimeve pÃ«r Islamin.


Ishte hera e parÃ« qÃ«kur kishte vdekur i DÃ«rguari i Zotit, qÃ« dikujt nÃ« Medine i kujtohej tÃ« fliste pÃ«r “kualifikime” nÃ« zgjedhjen e Kalifit. NÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, Ã§Ã«shtja e cilÃ«sive dhe kualifikimeve ishte hequr nga tavolina, kurdoherÃ« qÃ« vinte koha pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur njÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ«s.


Umari e bÃ«ri Ebu Bekrin Kalif, vetÃ«m ngase ky ishte mÃ« i vjetri nÃ« mesin e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit. Ebu Bekri ia ktheu Umarit kÃ«tÃ« shÃ«rbim duke e emÃ«ruar si pasardhÃ«s tÃ« vetin. Pas tij, Osmani u zgjodh Kalif ngase ishte i pasur dhe i plakur.


MegjithatÃ«, Aliu nuk e pranoi ofertÃ«n e shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit dhe u tha se preferonte tÃ« ishte njÃ« kÃ«shilltar nÃ« vend qÃ« tÃ« ishte udhÃ«heqÃ«s. Por shokÃ«t e Profetit nuk e pranuan kÃ«tÃ« refuzim dhe i thanÃ«:


“Askush nuk ka shÃ«rbime mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha pÃ«r Islamin se ti dhe askush nuk Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« i afÃ«rt me Muhammedin nga Ã§’je ti. Ne mendojmÃ« se ti meriton mÃ« sÃ« shumti tÃ« bÃ«hesh Kalifi ynÃ«.” (“Tarih Kamil”, nga Ibn Ethiri, vÃ«ll.3, fq.98)


Aliu nuk pranonte akoma. Por shokÃ«t e ProfetÃ«t kÃ«mbÃ«ngulÃ«n dhe thanÃ«:



“Ne po tÃ« kÃ«rkojmÃ« nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« Zotit qÃ« ta pranosh Kalifatin. A nuk e sheh gjendjen e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane? A nuk i sheh gjithÃ« kÃ«to trazira qÃ« po shfaqen gjithandej nÃ« tokÃ«n e Islamit? Kush do t’i ndalojÃ« kÃ«to gjÃ«ra nÃ« jo ti?” (“Tarih Kamil” nga Ibn Ethiri, vÃ«ll.3, fq.99)


Aliu ishte tejet i qetÃ« dhe qartÃ« nÃ« mospranimin e Kalifatit. Nuk ishte kjo njÃ« qetÃ«si e rastÃ«sishme por rezultat i njÃ« pÃ«rsiatjeje tÃ« gjatÃ« dhe tÃ« thellÃ«.


NÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, “ambicja” i kishte kushtuar shumÃ« Aliut. Umari kishte thÃ«nÃ« se ai do ta kishte emÃ«ruar Aliun pÃ«r Kalif, po tÃ« mos kishte qenÃ« aq “ambicioz”. Umari po fliste sikur tÃ« qenit ambicioz tÃ« ishte njÃ« gjÃ« e ligÃ«. KÃ«to fjalÃ« tÃ« tija sikur nÃ«nkuptonin se ai dhe tÃ« tjerÃ«t ishin bÃ«rÃ« KalifÃ« pa kurrfarÃ« ambicjeje. Mbase Kalifati ishte diÃ§ka qÃ« u ishte ngarkuar me detyrim dhe kundÃ«r dÃ«shirÃ«s sÃ« tyre, nÃ« Ã§’rast ata nuk kishin patur zgjidhje tjetÃ«r veÃ§se ta pranonin kÃ«tÃ« ngarkesÃ«!!!


Ngase Umari dhe Ebu Bekri nuk kishin asnjÃ« ambicje, bashkÃ« me Ebu Ubejden, ata duhet tÃ« jenÃ« Ã§uar me dhunÃ« nÃ« Sakife!


Reagimi i Aliut ndaj kÃ«rkesÃ«s sÃ« shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit pÃ«r ta pranuar Kalifatin, nÃ«nkuptonte se mÃ« nÃ« fund, Aliu kishte hequr dorÃ« nga ambicja e tij. NÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, ai nuk e kishte humbur asnjÃ« mundÃ«si pÃ«r t’ua tÃ«rhequr vÃ«mendjen njerÃ«zve drejt tÃ« drejtÃ«s sÃ« tij. Ai besonte se ishte e drejta e tij qÃ« tÃ« bÃ«hej pasardhÃ«s i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. Kjo e drejtÃ« nuk ishte njÃ« gjÃ« qÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«t mund t’ia jepnin, ndonse ata mund t’ia merrnin atÃ«, siÃ§ edhe bÃ«nÃ«.


Pika kyÃ§e e politikÃ«s sÃ« veprimit tÃ« qeverisÃ« sÃ« Sakifes, siÃ§ kemi theksuar edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, ishte mbajtja larg e Aliut dhe e fisit Hashim nga Kalifati. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«, dy mbajtÃ«sit e parÃ« tÃ« postit ishin tÃ« suksesshÃ«m. MegjithatÃ«, Kalifi i tretÃ«, i cili u vra nÃ« njÃ« kaos total tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ«, nuk pati kohÃ« ta emÃ«ronte pasardhÃ«sin e vet. Por sikur tÃ« kishte mbijetuar, s’ka dyshim se ai do ta emÃ«ronte pÃ«r pasardhÃ«s Mervanin ose Muavijen.


Aliu ishte shpÃ«rfillur tri herÃ« tashmÃ«. Por tani, pas vdekjes sÃ« Osmanit, muslimanÃ«t ndjenin se pÃ«r herÃ« tÃ« parÃ«, ishin vÃ«rtet tÃ« lirÃ« tÃ« zgjidhnin njÃ« Kalif tÃ« vetin. Zgjedhja e tyre do tÃ« ishte Aliu. NjÃ« zinxhir rastÃ«sish, mÃ« nÃ« fund e solli Kalifatin e shumÃ«kÃ«rkuar nÃ« duart e tija. Por pÃ«r befasi tÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ«ve, Aliu nuk shfaqte aspak interes pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« pozitÃ«. PÃ«rse?


NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, dÃ«shira e Aliut pÃ«r t’u bÃ«rÃ« Kalif nuk buronte nga ambicja, siÃ§ pretendonte Umari, ndonse nuk ka asgjÃ« tÃ« keqe nÃ« tÃ« qenit ambicioz. Aliu dÃ«shironte tÃ« bÃ«hej Kalif sepse e dinte se vetÃ«m ai mund ta kontrollonte si duhet anijen e Islamit dhe ta mbante nÃ« drejtimin, nÃ« tÃ« cilin i DÃ«rguari i Zotit e kishte vendosur. Ai e dinte se tÃ« tjerÃ«ve u mungonte kjo aftÃ«si.


Kalifati, qÃ« ishte trashÃ«gimia e Muhammedit dhe qÃ« do tÃ« duhej tÃ« ishte simboli i autoritetit shpirtÃ«ror dhe moral tÃ« Islamit kundrejt botÃ«s, vetÃ«m njÃ« Ã§erek shekulli pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, ishte kthyer nÃ« simbolin e njÃ« materializmi dhe imperializmi tÃ« pastÃ«r. NÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«n e jetesÃ«s sÃ« muslimanÃ«ve ishin bÃ«rÃ« ndryshime tÃ« mÃ«dha. NÃ« vend qÃ« tÃ« imitohej jeta e pastÃ«r dhe modeste e Muhammedit, shumÃ« prej njerÃ«zve imitonin mÃ«nyra tÃ« huaja pÃ«r Islamin. Ajo qÃ« i motivonte tani, nuk ishin idetÃ« e Islamit por dÃ«shira pÃ«r t’u pasuruar dhe pÃ«r t’u fuqizuar me Ã§do Ã§mim. ThjeshtÃ«sia e shenjtÃ« dhe barazia e kohÃ«s sÃ« Profetit tÃ« Islamit ishte zhdukur nga skena dhe cilÃ«sia e jetesÃ«s sÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« islame kishte rÃ«nÃ« dukshÃ«m.


Aliu e dinte kÃ«tÃ« mÃ« mirÃ« se tÃ« gjithÃ«. Ai kishte kohÃ« qÃ« “ishte duke ia matur pulsin” shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane dhe duke e vÃ«zhguar pÃ«rparimin ose mungesÃ«n e pÃ«rparimit tÃ« saj.


Aliu gjithashtu e dinte se Kalifati nuk ishte njÃ« gjÃ« qÃ« mund tÃ« merrej “bashkÃ« me trÃ«ndafilat e me gjembat”. TrÃ«ndafilat ishin vyshkur tÃ« gjithÃ« tashmÃ« dhe vetÃ«m gjemba kishin mbetur. Pranimi i Kalifatit nÃ« atÃ« Ã§ast, s’do tÃ« thoshte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se tÃ« mbaje njÃ« kurorÃ« gjembash nÃ« kokÃ«.


NÃ« vitin 656, Kalifati s’ishte tjetÃ«r veÃ§se njÃ« trashÃ«gimi mangÃ«sish dhe trazirash. Aliu e kuptoi se po ta pranonte Kalifatin, do tÃ« kishte dy rrugÃ«, prej tÃ« cilave do tÃ« duhej ta zgjidhte njÃ«rÃ«n. Rruga e parÃ« do tÃ« ishte qÃ« tÃ« ndiqej rrjedha e ngjarjeve, tÃ« mbyllej njÃ«ri sy para rrÃ«nimit moral, para paaftÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« guvernatorÃ«ve provincialÃ«, t’i jepej njÃ« dorÃ« e lirÃ« burokracisÃ« pÃ«r ta shkelur shoqÃ«rinÃ« dhe tÃ« toleroheshin praktikat anti-islame dhe neo-pagane tÃ« aristokracisÃ« rioshe. NjÃ« rrugÃ« e tillÃ« ishte kundÃ«r Islamit dhe pÃ«r Aliun, ishte mÃ« se e papranueshme.


Rruga e dytÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« ishte qÃ«, pa dallim se Ã§’do tÃ« ishin pasojat, tÃ« pranohej sfida e gjithÃ« botÃ«s kundÃ«r tij, gjÃ« qÃ« nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« pashmangshme do t’i kthente tÃ« gjithÃ« kundÃ«r Aliut. Po ta bÃ«nte kÃ«tÃ«, ai vetÃ«m sa do ta imitonte mikun dhe mÃ«suesin e tij, Muhammedin. Edhe ai e kishte sfiduar gjithÃ« botÃ«n dhe kishte luftuar kundÃ«r saj, pavarÃ«sisht pasojave qÃ« do tÃ« buronin nga shpallja e tij e parÃ« e profetÃ«sisÃ«. Aliu e dinte se kur ta pranonte Kalifatin, aristokracia e re arabe do ta sfidonte dhe sundimi i tij do tÃ« ishte fillimi i njÃ« lufte civile. NjÃ« luftÃ« civile nuk Ã«shtÃ« kurrÃ« njÃ« rezultat i dÃ«shiruar por Ã§’alternativÃ« tjetÃ«r i mbetej vallÃ«?


Zgjedhja e Aliut, pra, nuk ishte ndÃ«rmjet fitores nÃ« njÃ« luftÃ« tÃ« mundshme civile dhe mosluftimit. Zgjedhja me tÃ« cilÃ«n ai pÃ«rballej ishte ajo ndÃ«rmjet tÃ« drejtÃ«s dhe tÃ« gabuarÃ«s. Ishte njÃ« zgjedhje ndÃ«rmjet tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s dhe gÃ«njeshtrÃ«s, ndÃ«rmjet ndjekjes sÃ« principive, nÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n anÃ«, dhe ndjekjes sÃ« njÃ« “Realpolitik”-e nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r. Ai donte ta rindÃ«rtonte infrastrukturÃ«n e shoqÃ«risÃ« islame dhe ta rikthente atÃ« nÃ« gjendjen qÃ« kishte patur nÃ« kohÃ«n e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, ndonse e kuptonte se kÃ«tÃ« do tÃ« mund ta bÃ«nte vetÃ«m duke e tejkaluar njÃ« opozitÃ« tÃ« vendosur kurejshe.


Aliu i mendoi tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to dhe ngase s’kishte dÃ«shirÃ« ta fillonte sundimin e tij me njÃ« luftÃ« civile, nuk e pranoi ofertÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« Kalif i muslimanÃ«ve.


Autori i librit “Kitab’ul-Imama ve’s-sijasa” e jep pÃ«rshkrimin vijues tÃ« ngjarjeve.


Kur delegacioni i muhaxhirÃ«ve dhe i ensarÃ«ve shkoi tek Aliu dhe i kÃ«rkoi qÃ« ta pranonte postin e Kalifit, ai refuzoi. Delegacioni u kthye nÃ« Xhami dhe e raportoi kÃ«tÃ« dÃ«shtim tek shokÃ«t e Profetit qÃ« ishin mbledhur atje. Ata thanÃ«:


“Kur lajmi i vrasjes sÃ« Osmanit tÃ« arrijÃ« nÃ« pjesÃ«t e tjera tÃ« perandorisÃ«, njerÃ«zit nuk do tÃ« pushojnÃ« sÃ« pyeturi se kush Ã«shtÃ« Kalifi i ri. MÃ« pas, kjo anarki e kufizuar nÃ« Medine do tÃ« pÃ«rhapet edhe nÃ«pÃ«r provinca. Ka vetÃ«m njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« pÃ«r ta ndalur kÃ«tÃ« kaos dhe ajo Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« ta detyrojmÃ« Aliun tÃ« bÃ«het Kalif. Andaj, shkoni sÃ«rish tek ai dhe insistoni qÃ« ta marrÃ« nÃ« duar qeverisjen. Mos u ktheni derisa ta bindni pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ«! NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, lajmi mbi vdekjen e Osmanit dhe mbi ardhjen e Aliut nÃ« pushtet do tÃ« pÃ«rhapen sÃ« bashku nÃ« tokat e Islamit dhe situata do tÃ« mbetet nÃ«n kontroll.”


Delegacioni u kthye tek Aliu dhe kÃ«saj rradhe, ata shkuan pÃ«rtej fjalÃ«ve tÃ« zakonshme. Ata i thanÃ« se shoqÃ«ria muslimane ishte nÃ« njÃ« kaos total dhe se sikur ai tÃ« mos vepronte, do tÃ« jepte llogari para Zotit dhe para tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. A do ta linte kÃ«shtu ummetin e Muhammedit, pyetÃ«n ata. KÃ«to fjalÃ« sikur filluan tÃ« tregonin ndikim. Por duke e ditur opozitÃ«n e fortÃ« kurejshe kundÃ«r tij, Aliu ende hezitonte nÃ« pranimin e kÃ«tij propozimi. Andaj, ai e kushtÃ«zoi pranimin e tij, me disa gjÃ«ra:


“UnÃ« kam njohuri tÃ« pÃ«rsosur tÃ« Librit tÃ« Zotit dhe tÃ« praktikave tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij. GjatÃ« sundimit tÃ« njerÃ«zve, urdhrat dhe ndalesat kam pÃ«r t’i vÃ«nÃ« nÃ« rend tÃ« parÃ«. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim, s’kam pÃ«r tÃ« treguar kurrfarÃ« fleksibiliteti. Do ta marr qeverisjen vetÃ«m sikur ta pranoni kÃ«tÃ« kusht. NÃ«se vÃ«rtet muslimanÃ«t duan tÃ« ma shprehin besnikÃ«rinÃ«, le tÃ« mblidhen nÃ« XhaminÃ« e Profetit.”
Delegacioni ishte i gatshÃ«m tÃ« pranonte Ã§farÃ«do kushti. Andaj menjÃ«herÃ« u pajtua me kushtet e Aliut. (“Kitab’ul-Imam ve’s-sijasa)


Pas vdekjes sÃ« Umarit, i besuari i tij Abdurrahman bin Aufi ia kishte ofruar Aliut Kalifatin, me kusht qÃ« tÃ« betohej se do t’i ndiqte politikat dhe principet e Ebu Bekrit dhe tÃ« Umarit. Aliu nuk e pranoi kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« dhe e refuzoi ofertÃ«n e Abdurrahmanit. Tani i njejti Kalifat po i ofrohej sÃ«rish dhe pa kushte. KÃ«saj rradhe, ishte Aliu qÃ« vinte kushte pÃ«r ta pranuar ofertÃ«n e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. Ai u tha shokÃ«ve tÃ« Profetit se nuk do t’ia varte veshin gjykimit tÃ« tyre dhe se ata do tÃ« duhej t’i bindeshin gjykimit tÃ« tij, nÃ«se vÃ«rtet dÃ«shironin qÃ« ta merrte nÃ« duar qeverisjen. PÃ«rveÃ§ kÃ«saj, ai shtoi se muslimanÃ«t duhet tÃ« betoheshin se do t’i mbeteshin besnikÃ«, qoftÃ« nÃ« luftÃ« e qoftÃ« nÃ« paqe. Ata u pajtuan dhe u bÃ« marrÃ«veshja qÃ« do tÃ« ishte njÃ« triumf i principeve. Me kÃ«tÃ«, shoqÃ«ria muslimane u ishte dorÃ«zuar principeve tÃ« Aliut.


Ummeti i Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, duke kÃ«rkuar siguri dhe shpÃ«tim, e kishte zgjedhur Ali ibn Ebu Talibin pÃ«r ta shkatÃ«rruar anarkinÃ« dhe kaosin nÃ« tokat e Islamit. Taberiu thotÃ« se Aliu u zgjodh ditÃ«n e enjte. Medinasit ishin shumÃ« tÃ« lumtur me kÃ«tÃ« sukses tÃ« tyre dhe thonin se do ta falnin namazin e XhumasÃ« me udhÃ«heqÃ«sinÃ« e tyre tÃ« ri.


“PÃ«rse tÃ« mos e zgjedhim mÃ« tÃ« mirin?” ishte pyetja nÃ« kokÃ«n e muslimanÃ«ve, gjatÃ« zgjedhjes sÃ« Aliut si Kalif. Kur mÃ« nÃ« fund ishte e lirÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur, shoqÃ«ria muslimane, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« instinktive dhe tÃ« pashmangshme, e zgjodhi mÃ« tÃ« mirin. Kur shoqÃ«ria muslimane insistonte qÃ« Aliu ta merrte nÃ« duar udhÃ«heqjen e Islamit, ajo nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« pavetÃ«dijshme, i mohonte privilegjet e padrejtÃ« qÃ« mbisundonin nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ«.


TÃ« premten, mÃ« 18 Dhilhixhxhe tÃ« viti 35 pas Hixhrit (17 Qershor 656), Ali ibn Ebu Talibi hyri nÃ« XhaminÃ« e Profetit nÃ« Medine dhe eci nÃ« mes tÃ« turmÃ«s sÃ« njerÃ«zve drejt mimberit (foltores). Turma rrinte ulur pÃ«rplot kurreshtje dhe me shumÃ« nervozizÃ«m. Thuase ndihej tensioni dhe rilindja e shpirtit “kombÃ«tar” tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Aliu mbante njÃ« hark nÃ« dorÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«n e mbÃ«shteti ndanÃ« mimberit, teksa muslimanÃ«t po ia shprehnin besnikÃ«rinÃ«. NdÃ«rmjet tyre dhe atij po bÃ«hej njÃ« besÃ«lidhje e hapur, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n s’kishte asgjÃ« tÃ« fshehtÃ«. Shumica e muhaxhirÃ«ve dhe e ensarÃ«ve tÃ« gjendur nÃ« Medine, ia shprehÃ«n atij besnikÃ«rinÃ«.


 Ibn Haxher Mekkiu, nÃ« veprÃ«n e famshme “el-Savaik el-Muhrika”, shkruan:
VeteranÃ«t e Bedrit i thanÃ«:


“Askush s’e meriton Kalifatin mÃ« shumÃ« se ti. Zgjate dorÃ«n qÃ« tÃ« ta shprehim besnikÃ«rinÃ«!” MÃ« pas ia shprehÃ«n besnikÃ«rinÃ« Aliut.


Ishte hera e parÃ« dhe e fundit nÃ« historinÃ« e Islamit, qÃ« njÃ« sundues nuk i imponohej shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane. VetÃ« muslimanÃ«t e zgjodhÃ«n udhÃ«heqÃ«sin e tyre dhe zgjedhja ishte krejtÃ«sisht spontane. As forca, as kÃ«rcÃ«nimet, as shtypja, as ryshfeti dhe as fjalimet mashtruese nuk u pÃ«rdorÃ«n nÃ« zgjedhjen e tij. Nuk pati ndonjÃ« histeri pÃ«r ta marrÃ« nÃ« dorÃ« pushtetin. Gjithkush ishte i lirÃ« ta shprehte ose jo miratimin e tij. Ali, thuase nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« mekanike i pranonte shprehjet e tyre pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri, mbase i humbur nÃ« nostalgjinÃ« e kohÃ«ve tÃ« mÃ«suesit tÃ« tij Muhammedit, kur ky i fundit, menjÃ«herÃ« pas Ã§lirimit tÃ« Mekkes, i pranonte betimet pÃ«r besnikÃ«ri tÃ« Kurejshit.


Edward Gibbon



NjÃ« anarki pesÃ«ditore morri fund me inaugurimin e Aliut si Kalif. Refuzimi i tij do tÃ« thoshte njÃ« masakÃ«r e pÃ«rgjakshme. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« gjendje tÃ« vÃ«shtirÃ«, si prijÃ«s i hashimitÃ«ve, ai tha se mÃ« mirÃ« do tÃ« shÃ«rbente sesa tÃ« sundonte. Me kÃ«tÃ«, ai tregoi se ishin tÃ« pavÃ«rteta supozimet e disave dhe nÃ« fund kÃ«rkoi qÃ« prijÃ«sit e popullit ta shprehnin pajtimin e tyre formal, nÃ« jo vullnetar. (“RÃ«nia dhe shkatÃ«rrimi i PerandorisÃ« Romake”)


Talha ibn Ubejdullah dhe Zubejr bin Avvami ishin tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« ia shprehÃ«n besnikÃ«rinÃ« Kalifit tÃ« ri. MuhaxhirÃ«t dhe ensarÃ«t e tjerÃ« vepruan pas tyre. MÃ« pas, edhe populli i rÃ«ndomtÃ« e bÃ«ri kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«. I pari nga ata qÃ« s’ishin shokÃ« tÃ« Profetit (sahabe) dhe qÃ« ia shprehÃ«n besnikÃ«rinÃ« Aliut, ishte Malik el-Eshteri, luftÃ«tari mÃ« i famshÃ«m nÃ« mesin e arabÃ«ve tÃ« asaj kohe.


Hudhejfe ibn el-Jemeniu ishte njÃ«ri nga shokÃ«t e famshÃ«m tÃ« Muhammedit. Ai jetonte nÃ« Kufe dhe ishte duke lÃ«nguar nÃ« shtrat nga sÃ«mundja. Kur e dÃ«gjoi lajmin se Aliu ishte shpallur Kalif, ai kÃ«rkoi tÃ« dÃ«rgohej nÃ« xhaminÃ« e Kufes. Kur muslimanÃ«t u mblodhÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« falur namaz, ai u ngjit nÃ« mimber dhe filloi tÃ« mbante njÃ« fjalim. Pasi iu falÃ«nderua Zotit pÃ«r bekimet e Tija dhe iu lut pÃ«r mÃ«shirÃ« pÃ«r Muhammedin dhe pÃ«r pjesÃ«tarÃ«t e familjes sÃ« tij, ai tha:


“O muslimanÃ«! Nga Medineja e kam marrÃ« lajmin se Ali ibn Ebu Talibi Ã«shtÃ« zgjedhur si pasardhÃ«s i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit. UnÃ« ju kÃ«rkoj qÃ« t’ia shprehni atij besnikÃ«rinÃ« sepse ai Ã«shtÃ« me tÃ« VÃ«rtetÃ«n dhe e VÃ«rteta Ã«shtÃ« me tÃ«. Pas tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, ai Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« i miri i krijesave tÃ« Zotit.”


MÃ« pas, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« simbolike, Hudhejfeja e vendosi dorÃ«n e vet tÃ« djathtÃ« mbi dorÃ«n e majtÃ« dhe tha:


“O Zoti im! Ti dÃ«shmo se unÃ« ia kam shprehur besnikÃ«rinÃ« Aliut, Kalifit tim tÃ« ri. Pranoje falÃ«nderimin tim qÃ« mÃ« mundÃ«sove ta shoh atÃ« si sundues tÃ« ummetit tÃ« Muhammedit, tÃ« DÃ«rguarit TÃ«nd.”


Hudhejfeja u kthye nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij dhe vdiq pas disa ditÃ«sh. Ai ishte njÃ«ri nga miqtÃ« mÃ« tÃ« dashur dhe mÃ« tÃ« besueshÃ«m tÃ« Muhammedit.


NÃ« pÃ«rgjithÃ«si, ensarÃ«t shfaqÃ«n njÃ« entuziazÃ«m tÃ« madh pÃ«r ta sjellÃ« Aliun nÃ« pushtet. MegjithatÃ«, nÃ« mesin e tyre pati edhe tÃ« tillÃ« qÃ« nuk ia shprehÃ«n Aliut besnikÃ«rinÃ« e tyre. Ata ishin:


Zejd bin Thabit
Hassan bin Thabit
Kaab bin Malik
Ebu Said Khudri
Muhammed bin Mesleme
Nu’man ibn Bashir
Rafa’ bin Khudaixh
Mesleme bin Mukhalid
Kaab bin Arxha


NÃ« mesin e mekkasve, ata qÃ« nuk ia shprehÃ«n Aliut besnikÃ«rinÃ« ishin:


Abdullah bin Umar ibn el-Hattab
Saad bin Ebi Vakkas
Mughira bin Shaaba
Abdullah bin Selam
Kudama bin Ma’azun
Suhajb bin Sinan
Vahban bin Saifi
Usame bin Zejd bin Harithe


Kur iu pÃ«rmendÃ«n kÃ«ta njerÃ«z qÃ« nuk dÃ«shironin t’ia shprehnin besnikÃ«rinÃ«, Aliu u pÃ«rgjigj se besnikÃ«ria nuk Ã«shtÃ« diÃ§ka qÃ« mund tÃ« merret me forcÃ«. QÃ« tÃ« ketÃ« kuptim, thoshte ai, besnikÃ«ria duhet tÃ« jetÃ« vullnetare. MÃ« pas, iu raportua se kÃ«ta njerÃ«z dalngadalÃ« po largoheshin nga Medineja. Aliu nuk bÃ«ri kurrfarÃ« pÃ«rpjekjeje pÃ«r t’i ndalur. Ai thoshte se nÃ«n sundimin e tij, gjithkush ishte i lirÃ« tÃ« qÃ«ndronte nÃ« Medine ose tÃ« largohej qÃ« andej dhe se ai vetÃ« s’kishte pÃ«r ta detyruar askÃ«nd pÃ«r njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«. TÃ« gjithÃ« kundÃ«rshtarÃ«t e tij politikÃ« u larguan nga Medineja dhe shkuan nÃ« Mekke ose nÃ« Siri.


(Disa muaj mÃ« pas, beteja e BasrÃ«s dhe e DevesÃ« do tÃ« bÃ«heshin. Abdullah ibn Umar ibn el-Hattabi dhe Saad bin Ebi Vakkasi do tÃ« shpallnin se ishin neutralÃ«. Kjo paanÃ«si e tyre ishte njÃ« neutralitet moral mbi Ã§Ã«shtje tÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«s dhe tÃ« gabimit, ndonse ata e dinin mirÃ« se kush ishte nÃ« rrugÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ« dhe kush po gabonte. Disa tÃ« tjerÃ« do tÃ« thonin se ata deshÃ«n tÃ« ishin tÃ« paanshÃ«m. Por kjo paanÃ«si e tyre ishte vetÃ«m nÃ« dobi tÃ« armiqve tÃ« Aliut.)


Historiani i famshÃ«m, Jakubiu, thotÃ« se pas “kurorÃ«zimit” tÃ« Aliut, Sa’saa ibn Sauhan Abidiu, njÃ« shokÃ« i Profetit, i tha atij:


“Betohem se ti i ke sjellÃ« nder dhe lavdi Kalifatit, kurse Kalifati s’tÃ« ka sjellÃ« ty asgjÃ«. Ti e ngrite vlerÃ«n e Kalifatit duke e pranuar atÃ« dhe ty s’tÃ« ka ngritur Kalifati. Ti s’kishe nevojÃ« pÃ«r tÃ«. Kalifati kishte nevojÃ« pÃ«r ty.”


NjÃ« historian tjetÃ«r, Khatib Bagdadi, i pÃ«rcjell fjalÃ«t e Imam Ahmed bin Hanbelit (themeluesit tÃ« shkolles hanbelite tÃ« ligjit):


“Kalifati nuk ishte njÃ« zbukurim pÃ«r Aliun. Aliu ishte njÃ« zbukurim pÃ«r Kalifatin:”



VÃ«rtet Imam Ahmed bin Hanbeli e ka pÃ«rfshirÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n nÃ« njÃ« fjali. Aliu vÃ«rtet ishte zbukurimi dhe lavdia e Kalifatit.


Pasi muezzini e recitoi ezanin pÃ«r namazin e XhumasÃ«, Aliu, si Kalif i ri, e udhÃ«hoqi namazin. Pas lutjes, ai e bÃ«ri fjalimin e tij hapÃ«s. NÃ« fillim, e lÃ«vdoi Zotin dhe e falÃ«nderoi AtÃ« pÃ«r bekimet e tija tÃ« pafundme dhe pÃ«r mÃ«shirÃ«n, me tÃ« cilÃ«n ia kishte kthyer tÃ« drejtÃ«n. NÃ« vijim, ai iu lut Zotit qÃ« ta mÃ«shironte Muhammedin dhe familjen e tij dhe tha:


“O muslimanÃ«! Ju ma keni shprehur besnikÃ«rinÃ« dhe unÃ« e di se kÃ«tÃ« s’e keni bÃ«rÃ« pa menduar. MegjithatÃ«, qÃ«llimet tuaja dhe qÃ«llimet e mia nÃ« punÃ«t qÃ« na mbeten mund tÃ« mos jenÃ« tÃ« njejta. UnÃ« dua t’ju bÃ«jÃ« tÃ« bindur ndaj Zotit por shumÃ« prej juve shpresojnÃ« se do t’ju jap pasuri, prona dhe pozita tÃ« larta nÃ« qeverisje. Kjo s’ka pÃ«r tÃ« ndodhur kurrÃ«.


Dijeni se ka dy rrugÃ« nÃ« jetÃ«: e drejta dhe e gabuara. Disa prej juve do tÃ« hapÃ«rojnÃ« nÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n dhe disa tÃ« tjerÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gabuarÃ«n. Ju jeni tÃ« lirÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« zgjedhur. Por nÃ«se shihni se shumica e ka zgjedhur rrugÃ«n e gabuar, mos u habisni me kÃ«tÃ«! ShumÃ« shpesh ka qenÃ« kÃ«shtu dhe bota Ã«shtÃ« e mbushur me kundÃ«rthÃ«nie. Por DrejtÃ«sia dhe e VÃ«rteta gjithnjÃ« ngadhnjejnÃ« nÃ« fund, ndonse mund tÃ« duken tÃ« dobÃ«ta nÃ« njÃ« Ã§ast tÃ« caktuar.


VÃ«rtet Zoti e dÃ«rgoi Muhammedin si tÃ« DÃ«rguarin e Tij nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur s’kishte njeri nÃ« gjithÃ« ArabinÃ« qÃ« dinte ndonjÃ« gjÃ« pÃ«r udhÃ«zimin e pÃ«r drejtÃ«sinÃ«. Ai i nxorri arabÃ«t nga egÃ«rsia e mÃ«katit dhe e gabimeve, derisa e panÃ« dritÃ«n e udhÃ«zimit dhe e gjetÃ«n shpÃ«timin e pÃ«rjetshÃ«m. UnÃ« isha pranÃ« tij qÃ« nga fillimi dhe deri nÃ« fund dhe gjithÃ« jetÃ«n luftova kundÃ«r mosbindjes ndaj Zotit. KurrÃ« nuk jam lodhur nga pÃ«rpjekja dhe as qÃ« kam humbur guxim nga kundÃ«rshtimi i atyre qÃ« e mbronin rendin e kohÃ«s para Islamit, pavarÃ«sisht sa i ashpÃ«r qÃ« tÃ« ishte kundÃ«rshtimi i tyre.


O muslimanÃ«! Ju ftoj tÃ« mÃ« ndihmoni nÃ« rrugÃ«n time tÃ« rindÃ«rtimit. Zoti Ã«shtÃ« DÃ«shmitar se qÃ«llimi im Ã«shtÃ« rikthimi i drejtÃ«sisÃ« nÃ« tokat e Islamit, njÃ«soj siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« edhe dÃ«shira e Zotit. S’kam pÃ«r tÃ« pushuar derisa ta shkatÃ«rroj padrejtÃ«sinÃ«. DÃ«gjoni me kujdes! Nuk kam pÃ«r t’i kaluar kufijtÃ« e Librit tÃ« Zotit nÃ« asgjÃ«. Nuk do tÃ« jem i padrejtÃ« ndaj dikujt, kushdo qoftÃ« ai. NÃ« sytÃ« e mi, tÃ« gjithÃ« jeni tÃ« barabartÃ«. UnÃ« do t’i ushtroj Ligjet e Zotit, siÃ§ janÃ« shkruar nÃ« Librin e Tij, dhe do t’i ndjek shembujt e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij tÃ« bekuar, Muhammedit. Detyra ime sot Ã«shtÃ« e njejtÃ« si nÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ« tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Zotit, paqja qoftÃ« mbi tÃ« dhe mbi familjen e tij.”


Me kÃ«to fjalÃ«, Aliu e qartÃ«soi politikÃ«n qÃ« do ta ndiqte. Ai i definoi qÃ«llimet e tija dhe shpjegoi si do t’i realizonte. Ai u pÃ«rqÃ«ndrua nÃ« rindÃ«rtimin e pozitÃ«s mÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« nÃ« Islam dhe i bÃ«ri tÃ« qarta principet e filozofisÃ« sÃ« tij politike.


TÃ« zotÃ«t e mendjes mund tÃ« ndjenin se qeverisja e Aliut do tÃ« ishte shumÃ« e ndryshme nga qeverisjet e kaluara, jo vetÃ«m nÃ« stil, nÃ« mÃ«nyra dhe nÃ« pikat kyÃ§e, por edhe nÃ« karakter, nÃ« substancÃ« dhe nÃ« filozofinÃ« e saj. Ata e ndjenin se do tÃ« kishte njÃ« dallim thelbÃ«sor mes tyre dhe Aliut. Ata e dinin se ai do tÃ« pÃ«rpiqej ta ndalte shthurrjen morale, si nÃ« nivelin publik ashtu edhe nÃ« atÃ« privat. Si pasojÃ«, ardhja e tij nÃ« fron nuk u pÃ«lqente atyre qÃ« e mbronin sistemin e vjetÃ«r shoqÃ«ror, i cili mbÃ«shtetej nÃ« privilegjet e disave dhe nÃ« pÃ«rdorimin e forcÃ«s.


ÃuditÃ«risht, dukej sikur historia po pÃ«rsÃ«ritej. NÃ« Mekke, Muhammedi u pÃ«rball me mbrojtÃ«sit e sistemit shoqÃ«ror qÃ« mbÃ«shtetej pikÃ«risht nÃ« privilegje, nÃ« shfrytÃ«zim dhe nÃ« dhunÃ«. Kur u pÃ«rpoq ta ndryshonte sistemin, mbrojtÃ«sit e tij e sfiduan. Sfida e tyre u rrit deri nÃ« njÃ« konflikt tÃ« armatosur. Tani Aliu po pÃ«rballej me tÃ« njejtin sistem dhe pÃ«rpjekja e tij pÃ«r ta ndryshuar, njÃ«soj si ajo e Muhammedit, do tÃ« pÃ«rfundonte me konflikte tÃ« armatosura.


NÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, ardhja e Aliut nÃ« fron ishte shumÃ« e mirÃ«pritur pÃ«r njÃ« grup tjetÃ«r njerÃ«zish: atÃ« qÃ« pÃ«rbÃ«hej nga tÃ« varfÃ«rit, tÃ« mjerÃ«t, tÃ« paaftit dhe tÃ« shfrytÃ«zuarit. PjesÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«saj klase tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ« e dinin nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« instinktive se Aliu do t’i shpÃ«tonte nga varfÃ«ria dhe nga tmerri. Ata e dinin se po t’i jepej mundÃ«sia, Aliu do tÃ« merrej me gjithÃ« pÃ«rbÃ«rjen e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane dhe do ta ndryshonte atÃ«. Ritmi dhe rÃ«nie-ngritjet e zÃ«rit tÃ« tij ndiznin drita tÃ« reja shprese dhe krijonin njÃ« idealizÃ«m tÃ« ri nÃ« zemrat e tyre. Ata tashmÃ« e shihnin se ai e ringjallte trashÃ«giminÃ« politike tÃ« Muhammedit dhe qeverisjen e tij.


Gjendja e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane nÃ« kohÃ«n e ardhjes sÃ« Aliut nÃ« fron


Kur Aliu i mori nÃ« duar frerÃ«t e pushtetit, ai u pÃ«rball me njÃ« gjendje shumÃ« alarmuese. I gjithÃ« shteti ishte pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« kaos dhe armiqtÃ« e tij po pÃ«rhapeshin gjithandej. Dy historianÃ« bashkÃ«kohorÃ« pakistanezÃ«, profesor Sejjid Abdul Kadir dhe Profesor Muhammed Shuxha’ud-Din, e kanÃ« pÃ«rshkruar kÃ«shtu gjendjen e shoqÃ«risÃ« muslimane nÃ« vitin 655 tÃ« erÃ«s sonÃ«:


MuslimanÃ«t s’ishin mÃ« tÃ« bashkuar dhe ishin ndarÃ« nÃ« shumÃ« kampe. Pjesa mÃ« e madhe e tyre i ndiqnin interesat e veta nÃ« vend tÃ« interesave tÃ« shoqÃ«risÃ«.


Pushtimet e fundit i kishin sjellÃ« nÃ« duart e muslimanÃ«ve pasuritÃ« e dy prej perandorive mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha tÃ« botÃ«s: PerandorisÃ« Perse dhe PerandorisÃ« Romake. Gjithkush kÃ«rkonte njÃ« hise nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« thesar dhe pÃ«rpiqej tÃ« merrte sa mÃ« tepÃ«r qÃ« mundej. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« luftÃ« tÃ« paskrupullt pÃ«r pasuri, shumÃ« muslimanÃ« i lanÃ« anash idealit e Islamit.


Ndonse Talha dhe Zubejri, dy nga shokÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« fuqishÃ«m tÃ« Profetit, ishin tÃ« parit qÃ« ia shprehÃ«n besnikÃ«rinÃ« Aliut, ata do tÃ« ishin tÃ« parÃ«t qÃ« do ta thyenin kÃ«tÃ« zotim. Duke mos e mbajtur premtimin e tyre, ata e Ã§uan shoqÃ«rinÃ« muslimane drejt njÃ« lufte civile. 
Muavije ishte guvernatori i SirisÃ«. Rebelimi i TalhasÃ« dhe i Zubejrit kundÃ«r pushtetit legjitim tÃ« Medines, i dha guxim edhe atij tÃ« rebelohej kundÃ«r Aliut. Aliu e ftoi qÃ« t’i shprehte besnikÃ«ri por ai refuzoi dhe nÃ« vend tÃ« kÃ«saj, i kÃ«rkoi Aliut qÃ« tÃ« merrte masa kundÃ«r vrasÃ«sve tÃ« Osmanit. Muavijes nuk i interesonte fare Osmani por i interesonte vÃ«shtirÃ«simi i detyrÃ«s sÃ« Aliut. Ai shpresonte se Aliu do t’i dÃ«nonte tÃ« gjithÃ« ata qÃ« ishin rebeluar kundÃ«r Osmanit. MÃ« pas, ata do t’i rezistonin dhe rezistenca e tyre do tÃ« Ã§onte drejt njÃ« lufte civile. Lufta civile nÃ« Medine, sipas tij, do t’i mundÃ«sonte atij vetÃ« ta merrte Kalifatin.


Por Aliu nuk hapÃ«roi nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kurth tÃ« tij dhe i tha:


“NjÃ«herÃ« ma shpreh besnikÃ«rinÃ« tÃ«nde dhe mÃ« pas mÃ« jep kohÃ« qÃ« ta vendos rendin nÃ« perandori! Kur gjendja tÃ« qetÃ«sohet, atÃ«herÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« ne do t’i sjellim vrasÃ«sit e Osmanit para drejtÃ«sisÃ«, qÃ« mÃ« nÃ« fund drejtÃ«sia tÃ« fitojÃ«.”


Por Muavije nuk kishte ndÃ«rmend t’ia shprehte Aliut besnikÃ«rinÃ«. Andaj vazhdoi tÃ« insistonte nÃ« arrestimin dhe nÃ« dÃ«nimin e vrasÃ«sve tÃ« Osmanit. Duke komentuar mÃ« tej nÃ« lidhje me pÃ«rgjigjen e Muavijes, dy profesorÃ«t thonÃ«:



PÃ«r mendimin tonÃ«, Aliu kishte plotÃ«sisht tÃ« drejtÃ«. Interesat e individÃ«ve, pavarÃ«sisht sa tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme ishin, nuk mund t’i vinin nÃ« rrezik interesat e shoqÃ«risÃ«. ÃfarÃ«do qÃ« tÃ« ishte tragjedia personale e ndonjÃ« personi tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m, integriteti i shtetit duhet tÃ« ruhej me Ã§do kusht. Garantimi i sigurisÃ« sÃ« shtetit islam duhet tÃ« ishte qÃ«llimi kryesor i prijÃ«sit tÃ« kÃ«tij shteti. Po tÃ« vepronte Aliu sipas dÃ«shirave tÃ« Muavijes, lufta do tÃ« fillonte nÃ« Ã§do cep tÃ« perandorisÃ«. Por armiqtÃ« e Aliut nuk e kishin atÃ« dÃ«shirÃ« pÃ«r paqe qÃ« e kishte Aliu. PikÃ«risht qÃ«ndrimet e tyre do tÃ« shkaktonin njÃ« luftÃ« civile mes muslimanÃ«ve. NÃ«se Talhaja, Zubejri dhe Muavije ishin vÃ«rtet tÃ« sinqertÃ«, ata do t’i mbanin intersat e Islamit mbi interesat e tyre personale dhe me kÃ«tÃ«, muslimanÃ«t nuk do ta derdhnin gjakun e njÃ«ri-tjetrit.(Historia e Islamit, pjesa I)


Teksti i mÃ«sipÃ«rm Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« vlerÃ«sim mÃ« se i saktÃ« i gjendjes sÃ« muslimanÃ«ve nÃ« kohÃ«n kur Aliu erdhi nÃ« pushtet. ShumÃ« historianÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« janÃ« pÃ«rpjekur t’i analizojnÃ« ngjarjet qÃ« ndodhÃ«n para luftÃ«s sÃ« parÃ« civile tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Ata janÃ« pÃ«rpjekur t’i gjejnÃ« arsyet e ngjarjeve por shumÃ« prej tyre, me sa duket, kanÃ« anashkaluar ose kanÃ« dashur ta fshehin njÃ« pikÃ« shumÃ« me rÃ«ndÃ«si. RrÃ«nimi i “pallatit tÃ« Sakifes” domosdo do tÃ« ndiqej nga trazira tÃ« mÃ«dha. Por pika tÃ« cilÃ«n shumÃ« prej historianÃ«ve nuk kanÃ« dashur ta pranojnÃ«, Ã«shtÃ« fakti se dhÃ«mbÃ«t e kÃ«tij “pÃ«rbindÃ«shi” qÃ« u shfaq gjatÃ« Kalifatit tÃ« Aliut, i kishin rrÃ«njÃ«t nÃ« kohÃ«n e paraardhÃ«sve tÃ« tij. Rebelimi qÃ« ngjau nÃ« sundimin e tij i kishte rrÃ«njÃ«t tek qeverisjet paraprake. Sir John Glubb, njÃ« historian bashkÃ«kohor, nÃ« lidhje me Kalifatin e Umar bin Abdul Azizit shkruan:


Sundimi i Umar bin Abdul Azizit ishte i jashtÃ«zakonshÃ«m pÃ«r faktin se pati shumÃ« pak trazira dhe luftÃ«ra civile. MegjithatÃ«, mund tÃ« thuhet fare lehtÃ« se fara e revolucionit qÃ« do ta shkatÃ«rronte dinastinÃ« e tij, u hodh pikÃ«risht gjatÃ« kÃ«saj periudhe. Kjo nuk Ã«shtÃ« aspak befasuese por krejtÃ«sisht e pÃ«rshtatshme me zhvillimet normale politike. ShumÃ« shpesh ndodh qÃ« shteti tÃ« mbetet i qetÃ« dhe paqÃ«sor gjatÃ« periudhave tÃ« sundimeve arbitrare dhe autokrate por tÃ« shpÃ«rthejÃ« nÃ« trazira menjÃ«herÃ« pas pÃ«rfundimit tÃ« njÃ« sundimi tÃ« tillÃ«, pas tÃ« cilit vjen njÃ« qeverisje mÃ« liberale. Si pasojÃ«, edhe Kalifati i famshÃ«m i Umar bin Abdul Azizit ishte fillimi i lÃ«vizjes qÃ« do ta shkatÃ«rronte sundimin e familjes sÃ« tij.” (Perandoria e arabÃ«ve”, fq.175, botuar 1963)


NÃ« paragrafin e mÃ«sipÃ«rm, Sir John Glubb ka ardhur nÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rfundim tÃ« gabuar dhe njÃ« tÃ« saktÃ«. Ai ka tÃ« drejtÃ« kur thotÃ« se “shpesh ndodh qÃ« shteti tÃ« mbetet i qetÃ« dhe paqÃ«sor gjatÃ« periudhave tÃ« sundimeve arbitrare dhe autokrate por tÃ« shpÃ«rthejÃ« nÃ« trazira menjÃ«herÃ« pas pÃ«rfundimit tÃ« njÃ« sundimi tÃ« tillÃ«, pas tÃ« cilit vjen njÃ« qeverisje mÃ« liberale”. Perandoria e arabÃ«ve ishte e qetÃ« gjatÃ« sundimeve arbitrare dhe autokrate tÃ« qeverive tÃ« Sakifes por menjÃ«herÃ« pas themelimit tÃ« qeverisjes liberale dhe tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ« Aliut, trazirat filluan.


MegjithatÃ«, nuk mund tÃ« pajtohemi me historianin kur thotÃ« se pikÃ«risht nÃ« kohÃ«n e Umar bin Abdul Azizit u hodh fara e revolucionit qÃ« do ta shkatÃ«rronte dinastinÃ« e familjes sÃ« tij. KÃ«to fara nuk u hodhÃ«n nÃ« kohÃ«n e Umar bin Abdul Azizit por nÃ« kohÃ«n e paraardhÃ«sve dhe tÃ« pasardhÃ«sve tÃ« tij. ShumÃ« mÃ« e saktÃ« do tÃ« ishte sikur tÃ« thuhej se sjellja prej shenjtori e Umar bin Abdul Azizit ishte ajo qÃ« i dha sÃ«rish prestigj dinastisÃ« umajjade, e cila pa tÃ«, do tÃ« ishin zhdukur shumÃ« mÃ« herÃ«t nga faqja e dheut.


Umar bin Abdul Azizi nuk i pÃ«rshtatej stereotipit tÃ« umajjadÃ«ve. Ai i druhej aq shumÃ« Zotit dhe aq shumÃ« ishte i devotshÃ«m ndaj Tij, sa ishte i pakrahasueshÃ«m me atmosferÃ«n jofetare tÃ« umajjadÃ«ve tÃ« tjerÃ«. Kjo ishte edhe arsyeja pÃ«rse ai u vra me helm.


Dr. Hamid’ud-Din



GjatÃ« sundimit tÃ« Umar bin Abdul Azizit nuk pati ndonjÃ« ekspeditÃ« tÃ« madhe ose pushtime tÃ« reja. MegjithatÃ«, Kalifati i tij Ã«shtÃ« tejet i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m nÃ« historinÃ« e Islamit pÃ«r shkak tÃ« reformave qÃ« i kreu. Ai e ringjalli demokracinÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« islame dhe traditÃ«n e KalifÃ«ve tÃ« DrejtudhÃ«zuar.


QÃ« nga koha e Muavijes, Kalifati ishte bÃ«rÃ« pronÃ« personale e Kalifit. TÃ« gjitha tÃ« ligat e njÃ« sundimi autokrat dhe despotik ekzistonin tashmÃ« edhe nÃ« Kalifatin islam. NjerÃ«zit e kishin humbur lirinÃ« e tyre dhe thesari shtetÃ«ror ishte bÃ«rÃ« kuleta private e sunduesit. AsgjÃ« nuk shpenzohej pÃ«r ta pÃ«rmirÃ«suar gjendjen e tÃ« varfÃ«rve dhe e gjithÃ« pasuria shkonte pÃ«r luksin dhe kÃ«naqÃ«sinÃ« e klasÃ«s sunduese. Umar bin Abdul Azizi vendosi t’u jepte fund kÃ«tyre praktikave. E para gjÃ« qÃ« bÃ«ri, ishte konfiskimi i pronave tÃ« mÃ«dha tÃ« cilat umajjadÃ«t i kishin kthyer nÃ« pasuri personale.


ShumÃ« mÃ«nyra ilegale ishin krijuar pÃ«r tÃ« siguruar tÃ« ardhura tÃ« reja pÃ«r buxhetin shtetÃ«ror. PÃ«r shembull, ata “dhimmi” (jo-muslimanÃ« qÃ« jetonin nÃ«n mbrojtjen e Shtetit Islam) qÃ« e pranonin Islamin, detyroheshin tÃ« vazhdonin me pagesÃ«n e tatimit tÃ« “xhizjes”, ndonse sipas Kur’anit, vetÃ« personat jomuslimanÃ« duhet ta paguanin xhizjen. Umar bin Abdul Azizi dÃ«rgoi urdhÃ«resa nÃ« tÃ« gjitha provincat e shtetit dhe urdhÃ«roi qÃ« xhizjeja tÃ« mos merrej nga njÃ« dhimmi qÃ« e kishte pranuar Islamin. Ai i dha fund kÃ«saj praktike, me tÃ« cilÃ«n qindra mijÃ«ra dhimmi u bÃ«nÃ« muslimanÃ«.


Muavije e kishte filluar traditÃ«n e mallkimit tÃ« Ali ibn Ebu Talibit nÃ« publik. Ai vetÃ« dhe guvernatorÃ«t e tij i pÃ«rdornin fjalÃ«t mÃ« poshtÃ«ruese pÃ«r Aliun, kurdoherÃ« qÃ« mbanin fjalime nÃ« publik. Pas Muavijes, pasardhÃ«sit e tij e vazhduan kÃ«tÃ« praktikÃ«. Por Umar bin Abdul Azizi e ndaloi atÃ«. NÃ« vend tÃ« mallkimit tÃ« Aliut, ai urdhÃ«roi qÃ« gjatÃ« fjalimeve tÃ« tyre, guvernatorÃ«t e tij tÃ« recitonin vargje nga Kur’ani.


KÃ«to reforma nuk u mirÃ«pritÃ«n nga familja e umajjadÃ«ve dhe dÃ«shira e Kalifit pÃ«r drejtÃ«si dhe barazi, nuk pati ndonjÃ« ndikim tÃ« mirÃ« tek ta. AristokratÃ«t umajjadÃ« besonin se po tÃ« vazhdonte edhe gjatÃ« kohÃ« sundimi i tij, ata vetÃ« do ta humbnin gjithÃ« pushtetin dhe fuqinÃ« qÃ« kishin. Andaj, ata pÃ«rpiluan njÃ« plan dhe e vranÃ« duke e helmuar ushqimin e tij, nÃ« muajin Rexheb tÃ« vitit 101 pas Hixhrit (720 tÃ« erÃ«s sonÃ«). (“Historia e Islamit”, botuar nÃ« vitin 1971 nga Ferozson Ltd. KaraÃ§i dhe Lahore, Pakistan, fq. 324, 331, 332, 333)


Ishte e pashmangshme qÃ« njÃ« njeri si Umari bin Abdul Azizi tÃ« vdiste si martir. Ai ishte njÃ«ri nga martirÃ«t e Islamit. MÃ«shira e Zotit qoftÃ« mbi shpirtin e tij fisnik!


Aliu u pÃ«rball me sfida monumentale por ai kurrÃ« nuk pati droje pÃ«rballe tyre. Me njÃ« zemÃ«r tÃ« pastÃ«r dhe me mendimet e pÃ«rqÃ«ndruara tek Zoti, ai e filloi punÃ«n e tij pÃ«r ta rikthyer paqen dhe sundimin hyjnor nÃ« tokÃ«n e Islamit. Akoma s’kishte mbaruar shprehja e besnikÃ«risÃ« ndaj Aliut, kur kryengritjet filluan tÃ« shfaqeshin nÃ« Ã§do anÃ«. Po tÃ« merrej me njÃ«rÃ«n, njÃ« tjetÃ«r i mbinte pas shpine. Si pasojÃ«, vitet e sundimit tÃ« tij kaluan nÃ« pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r t’i shuar kÃ«to kryengritje. Disa nga kritikÃ«t kanÃ« thÃ«nÃ« se rebelimet ishin pasojÃ« e gabimeve tÃ« tija. Por rebelimet e kohÃ«s sÃ« Aliut s’ishin fare tÃ« tilla. SiÃ§ u shpreh edhe mÃ« sipÃ«r, rrÃ«njÃ«t e tyre ishin nÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n. Ãdo njeri tjetÃ«r nÃ« vend tÃ« Aliut do tÃ« ishte pÃ«rballur me tÃ« njejta gjÃ«ra dhe me shumÃ« gjasa, nuk do tÃ« ishte i aftÃ« tÃ« merrej me tÃ« gjitha.


NÃ«n kÃ«to rrethana, Aliu e administroi shtetin dhe paralelisht, u pÃ«rpoq t’i shuante kryengritjet. Ai e mundi njÃ«rin grup nÃ« Basra dhe do ta mundte edhe grupin e dytÃ« nÃ« Siffin, sikur kÃ«ta tÃ« fundit tÃ« mos fillonin me mashtrime dhe dinakÃ«ri. Por edhe pÃ«rkundÃ«r kÃ«saj periudhe pÃ«rplot trazira, Aliu arriti tÃ« bÃ«nte edhe shumÃ« reforma ekonomike dhe shoqÃ«rore.


Ndonse shkaqet e rebelimeve gjatÃ« sundimit tÃ« Aliut buronin nga shumÃ« kohÃ« mÃ« parÃ«, ato mund tÃ« rradhiten si vijon, pÃ«r t’i kuptuar sa mÃ« mirÃ« ngjarjet qÃ« do tÃ« vijonin.


1. Politika e Aliut ishte plotÃ«sisht kuranore. Ai nuk bÃ«nte kompromis me etikÃ«n dhe me principet islame pÃ«r hir tÃ« mbajtjes nÃ« dorÃ« tÃ« pushtetit dhe sundimit. Po ta kishte ndjekur rrugÃ«n e “politikÃ«s reale”, Aliu do tÃ« kishte patur sukses por duke e bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, do ta kishte ndryshuar karakterin e qeverisjes sÃ« tij nga njÃ« qeverisje islame nÃ« njÃ« qeverisje “aristoteliane”.


NÃ« veprÃ«n e tij “Edeb el-Arabij”, nÃ« faqen 174, Ahmed Hasan shkruan:



Aliu nuk njihte kompromis nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjet e fesÃ« dhe nuk pranonte kurrfarÃ« standardi tÃ« dyfishtÃ«. Por pikÃ«risht nga kjo fisnikÃ«ri e karakterit tÃ« tij do tÃ« pÃ«rfitonte Muavije nÃ« Ã§do mÃ«nyrÃ«.


2. Aliu nuk u pÃ«rqoq t’i kÃ«naqte tÃ« pasurit dhe tÃ« fuqishmit, nÃ« kurriz tÃ« tÃ« varfÃ«rve dhe tÃ« dobÃ«tive. Ai i vendosi interesat e tÃ« varfÃ«rve pÃ«rmbi interesat e aristokracisÃ« arabe. Nga ana e saj, aristokracia arabe u zemÃ«rua me tÃ« dhe e shprehu shumÃ« qartÃ« zemÃ«rimin. 
Kur i shpÃ«rndante tÃ« ardhurat nga thesari shtetÃ«ror, Aliu nuk bÃ«nte kurrfarÃ« dallimi ndÃ«rmjet aristokratÃ«ve dhe njerÃ«zve tÃ« rÃ«ndomtÃ«, ndÃ«rmjet tÃ« pasurit dhe tÃ« varfÃ«rit, ndÃ«rmjet arabit dhe jo-arabit. NÃ« sytÃ« e tij, tÃ« gjithÃ« ishin tÃ« barabartÃ«. AristokratÃ«t arabÃ« protestuan kundÃ«r kÃ«saj praktike por ai i shpÃ«rfilli kundÃ«rshtimet e tyre. ShumÃ« shpejt, protestat e tyre shpÃ«rthyen nÃ« njÃ« luftÃ« civile.


3. Sapo e mori nÃ« duar sundimin, Aliu i liroi nga detyra guvernatorÃ«t dhe zyrtarÃ«t e emÃ«ruar nga Osmani. Por shumÃ« prej tyre nuk kishin ndÃ«rmend ta linin postin qÃ« e kishin.

*Vazhdon...*

----------

